# All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss



## montelatici

Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.

Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?

*Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*

**


----------



## montelatici

*Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead*
'If [a Palestinian] kills an animal... he would have gotten more time,'  family of deceased man says.

“The sentence he received is less than a Palestinian child gets for throwing stones.”

Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than the Israeli soldier who shot dead an incapacitated Palestinian


----------



## montelatici

*Israeli Army Shoots 13-Year-Old Palestinian Girl at Checkpoint*

*Baraa Issawi, who was unarmed, was shot by Israeli troops in her legs for walking towards a military checkpoint.
Israeli troops shot an unarmed 13-year-old Palestinian girl at an occupation checkpoint in the West Bank on Wednesday. Israel claims she continued to walk toward the checkpoint after soldiers ordered her to stop.

Israeli Army Shoots 13-Year-Old Palestinian Girl at Checkpoint

*


----------



## louie888

*Israel furious at UN report detailing torture of Palestinian children
*
*^^^^^^^^   THEN DON'T TORTURE CHILDREN!   ^^^^^^^^*


----------



## montelatici

*Top Israelis Have Warned of Apartheid, so Why the Outrage at a UN Report?*

the Israeli journalist Hirsh Goodman described how he returned home from the Six Day War in June 1967 to hear the country’s founding father and first prime minister, David Ben Gurion, speak on the radio. “Israel, he said, better rid itself of the territories and their Arab population as soon as possible,” recalled Goodman. “If it did not Israel would soon become an apartheid state.”

Goodman was born and raised in apartheid-era South Africa. “That phrase, ‘Israel will become an apartheid state,’ resonated with me,” Goodman wrote. “In a flash I understood what he was saying.”

Top Israelis Have Warned of Apartheid, so Why the Outrage at a UN Report?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Canadian Student Shot by Israeli Sniper in the West Bank *

**


----------



## Hollie

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


*Article Eleven:*
The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up. Neither a single Arab country nor all Arab countries, neither any king or president, nor all the kings and presidents, neither any organization nor all of them, be they Palestinian or Arab, possess the right to do that. Palestine is an Islamic Waqf land consecrated for Moslem generations until Judgement Day. This being so, who could claim to have the right to represent Moslem generations till Judgement Day?


----------



## montelatici




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Largest Palestinian cultural event in Europe draws 15,000 people*

Despite an extensive campaign to delegitimise and undermine the event, more than 15,000 visitors attended the largest Palestinian cultural event in Europe, perhaps in the world.

People from all nationalities and religions were united in celebrating Palestinian heritage and history. The atmosphere was electric, with food stalls serving fresh falafel, children dancing the dabke (a traditional Palestinian dance), countless renowned speakers and volunteers to answer your every question.

Greeted with mouthwatering dates and Palestinian biscuits on arrival, the crowds were then unleashed upon five floors of fascinating talks, events, debates, workshops, art displays, music and fun. To have such an event held in the heart of London was truly something to behold.

Acclaimed speakers included BAFTA award-winning journalist and filmmaker John Pilger, musician Dave Randall, former chief political commentator at The Telegraph Peter Oborne, Israeli author and son of an Israeli general Miko Peled, Exeter University professor Ilan Pappe, investigative journalist Asa Winstanley, analyst and author Ben White, professor of Political Science and co-author of the UN Israeli-Apartheid report Virginia Tilley, Professor Santiago Slabodsky, history lecturer Dr AbdoolKarim Vakil, MP for Edinburgh East Tommy Sheppard, Chief Executive of Medical Aid for Palestinians Dr Aimee Shalan, Executive Committee member of Jews for Justice for Palestinians Glyn Secker, Professor of Sociology at Bath University, filmmaker Farah Nabulsi, the 16-year-old winner of the Redbridge Regional “Speak Out” challenge Leanne Mohammed, Palestinian-American writer Mariam Barghouti and many more.

Largest Palestinian cultural event in Europe draws 15,000 people


----------



## louie888

They definitely are not discussing this.

*Wailing at the wrong wall?*


----------



## montelatici

BDS successes in 2017:




"A UN report established that Israel has imposed a system of apartheid on the entire Palestinian people and called for BDS measures to end this apartheid regime.

The Mennonite Church USA just voted by a 98% majority to divest from companies that profit from the Israeli occupation, following several mainline churches that have adopted similar policies in recent years, including the Presbyterian Church USA, the United Church of Christ and the United Methodist Church. The Mennonite resolution also urges church members to boycott products produced in illegal Israeli settlements built on stolen Palestinian land.

Right to Boycott wins: The Spanish parliament affirmed that the right to advocate for Palestinian rights through BDS is protected under freedom of speech and association. The UK government was defeated in court by the Palestine Solidarity Campaign and its allies in a ruling that deems it unlawful for the government to restrict the right of local authorities to divest from companies complicit in Israel’s violations of Palestinian human rights. The Swiss parliament blocked Israel lobby efforts to criminalize support for BDS.

Norway’s largest trade union federation, representing close to one million workers, endorsed a full boycott of Israel to achieve Palestinian rights under international law.

The Lebanese doctors’ syndicate dropped G4S, the world’s largest private security company, following a campaign by boycott activists in Lebanon concerned with the company’s ongoing complicity in Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights.

G4S also suffered its first loss in Ecuador, where a research institute dropped its contract with the company following a BDS campaign. A California transportation board dropped its contract with G4S after a human rights and labor coalition, including BDS activists, highlighted the company’s role in violating human rights in Palestine and the United States.

These developments follow many BDS successes in previous years against G4S in Jordan, Colombia, Finland, UK, South Africa, the European Parliament, among other countries and institutions, which compelled the company to sell most of its illegal Israeli operations.

Israel’s largest public transportation operator lost a 190 million euro contract to run public transportation in the Netherlands.

The Barcelona city council adopted ethical procurement guidelines that exclude companies involved in Israel’s military occupation. In the past year, dozens of city councils across the Spanish state declared themselves Israeli “Apartheid Free Zones.”

A Palestinian coalition of Christian organizations called on the World Council of Churches to support the BDS movement for Palestinian human rights.

A wave of boycotts hit the Tel Aviv International LGBT Film Festival as artists from around the world showed respect for the Palestinian cultural boycott picket line. An award-winning South African filmmaker, whose film was scheduled to be the festival’s opening film, was among the artists who canceled their participation in the festival.

Two Chilean universities cancelled events sponsored by the Israeli embassy, and students governments in several US and other universities passed various BDS measures.

The Israeli government suffered an embarrassing blow after six out of eleven National Football League (NFL) players in the US turned down an all-expenses paid propaganda trip organized to improve Israel’s fast deteriorating image.

BDS campaigns grow among Palestinian citizens of Israel. In coordination with BDS partners in South Korea, the BDS Committee of Palestinian Citizens of Israel (BDS48) launched a campaign to boycott and divest from Hyundai Heavy Industries (HHI) until the company ends its complicity in Israel’s violations of Palestinian human rights, particularly in Jerusalem and the Naqab (Negev)."

10 Indicators of Success As BDS Movements Turns 12


----------



## louie888

*A new United Nations report states definitively what human rights activists have been arguing for decades: "The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the proposition that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people, which amounts to the commission of a crime against humanity."
Israel's 'Apartheid Regime' Is a 'Crime Against Humanity': UN Report

*


----------



## montelatici

*Former ICC official says Israel will be convicted of war crimes*

May 31, 2017 

The former prosecutor of the International Criminal Court (ICC) Luis Moreno Ocampo has said that the investigation being carried out by the ICC concerning the issue of Israeli settlements in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, will most likely result in condemnation of Israeli officials since the establishment of settlements is considered a continuing war crime.

He added that the settlements constitute a clear legal violation of the Rome Statute and the rules of international law, which prohibit an occupying power from transferring its civilian population to an occupied territory.

Former ICC official says Israel will be convicted of war crimes


----------



## louie888

*The old Mosque, Tiberias, Palestine, 1900-1920

Yeah, awkward...*


----------



## louie888

*25 fascinating examples of Islamic Architecture

The Rich Traditions of Arabic Poetry

Introduction to Islamic Art | Muslim Heritage

1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions
*
It is amazing how far israel's shills go to dehumanize these people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian MP Khalida Jarrar given 6 months administrative detention*

*



*

An Israeli military court has sentenced Palestinian Legislative Council (PLC) member Khalida Jarrar to six months imprisonment. Without fair charge or trial.

Israeli forces arrested Jarrar during a predawn raid of her home in Ramallah on July 2. The sentence was levied on July 12 by Israel’s Ofer Military Court and confirmed at a hearing yesterday, Monday July 17.

Jarrar is a long-serving PLC member associated with the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a far-left socialist party. Her detention came just 13 months after she had been released from an Israeli prison; where she was imprisoned for over a year.

Israel’s system of “Administrative Detention” claims to be preventative in approach; aiming to detain those who may pose a threat in the future. Without trial, fair legal representation and full disclosure of the charges, the system is open to abuse and highly contentious. Administrative detention sentences can be renewed indefinitely every six-months and this policy is used almost exclusively on the Palestinian population.

Jarrar asserts that the allegations brought against her were “ridiculous” and related to completely legal activities; including social and political work as a member of the Palestinian parliament. Jarrar is also the head of the Prisoners’ Commission in the PLC and vice-chairperson of the Palestinian rights group Addameer. Following Jarrar’s detention, Addameer released a statement saying, “The arrest of Khalida Jarrar constitutes an attack against Palestinian political leaders and Palestinian civil society as a whole. It also constitutes one arrest in the context of continuous arrest campaigns against Palestinians.”

*Palestinian MP Khalida Jarrar given 6 months administrative detention*


----------



## montelatici

*Man whose father saved Jews from Nazis asks Israel to take his name off 'ethnic cleansing' memorial*

Son of Dutch freedom fighter executed by Nazis has donated trees for a new olive grove in the West Bank 'to make amends for the way in which his family name was exploited' by Israel 

Wednesday 23 November 2016 15:52 GMT
The son of a Dutch couple who hid Jewish people from the Nazisduring the Holocaust has asked for his father’s name to be removed from a monument built on the site of a destroyed Palestinian village.
Erik Ader, whose parents, Bastiaan Jan and Johanna Ader, are believed to have helped at least 200 Jews escape during World War II, said he considered the monument to be an abuse of his father's memory and that his family name has been exploited to cover up "an act of ethnic cleansing” of Palestinians.

Until a decade ago, Mr Ader said he had no idea a razed village lay underneath the trees.

Mr Ader told _NOS_ that in addition to asking for his father's name to be removed from the site, he has donated 1,100 olive trees for a new forest, which will be named after his father, near a Palestinian village in the West Bank. He said he is gifting these trees to the village to make amends for the similar number of pine trees planted by the JNF in his family's name to conceal the remains of Bayt Natiff."

Man whose father saved Jews from Nazis asks Israel to take his name off 'ethnic cleansing' memorial


----------



## louie888

They definitive won't discuss the blatant racism and misogyny that lie at the base of their values.
Israel Caves to Misogyny

Sexism and the state of Israel

Womanless Israeli IKEA catalog designed for ultra-Orthodox Jews draws criticism


*Anti-Black Racism Reveals Israel’s White Supremacy *
*
While the Israeli state espouses multiculturalism and diversity, it oppresses not just the Palestinian population, but also any Black person within its borders. 

From warehousing African asylum seekers in giant prison camps, to criminalizing and carrying out eugenics programs against its Ethiopian Jewish citizens, Israel’s treatment of Black people reveals that the Zionist project is not just about Jewish supremacy, but also white supremacy.

In this on-the-ground investigation, Abby Martin talks to Osman Ali, a refugee from Darfur, at Holot prison camp about the treatment of refugees by the government, and Tehune Maharat, an Ethiopian Jewish activist whose cousin was killed in an apparent hate crime by Israeli police, about the rampant and institutional racism in the country.*


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **


Why are Islamists allowed to attend American paid colleges in order to spread their hatred and lies?  Deport all their asses!


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> *Canadian Student Shot by Israeli Sniper in the West Bank *
> 
> **


Hey, like you say, why was she conducting terrorist activities in a war zone?


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Roudy

Hooray for Pallywood!


----------



## montelatici




----------



## montelatici




----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


>


FYI....You're looking very desperate now.  I'm being objective.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI....You're looking very desperate now.  I'm being objective.
Click to expand...


Desperate? I'm having a great time on this thread.  It's the thread we can use to contrast that 60s Hasbara propaganda thread.  By the way, could you begin attacking Roman Catholics on this thread too.  I would appreciate it.  We want all Roman Catholics to know how much you Jews hate them.  Especially American Roman Catholics.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Canadian Student Shot by Israeli Sniper in the West Bank *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, like you say, why was she conducting terrorist activities in a war zone?
Click to expand...

Where do you get that shit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI....You're looking very desperate now.  I'm being objective.
Click to expand...

Objective this.


----------



## montelatici

*Amira Hass: “Let me be blunt: Gaza is a Huge Concentration Camp”*

*When I think of all my friends in Gaza … not only my friends…that haven’t been out of the Gaza Strip for the past 20 years … they are deprived of so many basic things, because Israel deprives them of peace, (the) basic right of freedom of movement.

I’m not talking about food. I’m not talking about even the water situation in Gaza, which is appalling and disastrous. I’m talking about the very basic need of people to travel, to move, to see other places, to have both the ability to plan or the ability to be spontaneous. The Palestinians are deprived of all this.

In practice, Gaza has become a huge, let me be blunt, concentration camp for right now 1, 800,000 people. This is not a novelty. This is not something new. This did not start, unlike what many people think, with the rise of Hamas, Hamas being elected in 2006, or Hamas taking over the security agencies and apparatus in Gaza in 2007 after the short civil war. We can almost trace it to the moment when it started, and this is the 15th of January 1991 — long before Oslo, long before Madrid, and of course long before the suicide attacks inside Israeli cities and against Israeli civilians."

Amira Hass: 'Let me be blunt: Gaza is a Huge Concentration Camp'*


----------



## montelatici

*Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine*

*The Times regularly fails to mention that the Palestinian territories have been illegally occupied by Israel since 1967. It often uses euphemistic language to describe Israel’s illegal activity, dubbing lands unlawfully seized by Israel in violation of international law “disputed” territory.*

*Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine*


----------



## montelatici

The Japanese have figured it out.


*COMMENTARY / WORLD | THE VIEW FROM NEW YORK*
*U.S. media coverage reveals a pro-Israel bias*
*BY HIROAKI SATO*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion...ge-reveals-a-pro-israel-bias/#article_history



“Why does TV news look like a Netanyahu ad?” asked Chris McGreal of The Guardian on July 31, in his article on the “notoriously pro-Israel mainstream media in the U.S.”

In fact, three main dailies here from mid-July to mid-August easily gave the impression that U.S. President Barack Obama, not Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, was prosecuting a war against the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. The U.S. State Department continues to list the Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas) as a terrorist organization.


To begin with some subtle examples, on July 16, a New York Times article had a headline, “Boys Drawn to Gaza Beach, and Into Center of Mideast Strife.”

Originally the headline was “Four Young Boys Killed Playing on Gaza Beach,” but the New York Times changed it after “an Internet tempest,” reported the Los Angeles Times on July 18, in “Questions of bias swirl after NBC removes, reinstates a Gaza reporter.”

Whoever kicked up the tempest, the revision tactfully shifted the blame from the Israeli gunboat to the Palestinian children playing soccer on the beach.

A July 21 Wall Street Journal headline, “Humanitarian Toll Rises as Gazans Flee,” was an inept smoke screen. What is “humanitarian toll”?

One didn’t need another Wall Sreet Journal headline, “Cease-Fire Push Intensifies as Fatalities Rise on Both Sides,” for the answer, but again “both sides” obscured what had by then become the main concern: the disproportionate number of people killed: 571 Palestinians vs. 27 Israelis, 25 of them soldiers of the invading force.

U.S. media coverage reveals a pro-Israel bias | The Japan Times


----------



## louie888

montelatici said:


> The Japanese have figured it out.


I love watching the world wake.

*A billboard on I-95 in West Haven between exits 40 and 41...*


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> *Amira Hass: “Let me be blunt: Gaza is a Huge Concentration Camp”*
> 
> *When I think of all my friends in Gaza … not only my friends…that haven’t been out of the Gaza Strip for the past 20 years … they are deprived of so many basic things, because Israel deprives them of peace, (the) basic right of freedom of movement.*
> 
> *I’m not talking about food. I’m not talking about even the water situation in Gaza, which is appalling and disastrous. I’m talking about the very basic need of people to travel, to move, to see other places, to have both the ability to plan or the ability to be spontaneous. The Palestinians are deprived of all this.*
> 
> *In practice, Gaza has become a huge, let me be blunt, concentration camp for right now 1, 800,000 people. This is not a novelty. This is not something new. This did not start, unlike what many people think, with the rise of Hamas, Hamas being elected in 2006, or Hamas taking over the security agencies and apparatus in Gaza in 2007 after the short civil war. We can almost trace it to the moment when it started, and this is the 15th of January 1991 — long before Oslo, long before Madrid, and of course long before the suicide attacks inside Israeli cities and against Israeli civilians."*
> 
> *Amira Hass: 'Let me be blunt: Gaza is a Huge Concentration Camp'*


Amira the ass said Gaza is a concentration camp?!  Now the cyber jihadi is piling on the fake shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Abbas to Freeze Contacts With Israel Until Recent Decisions on 'Al Aqsa' Backtracked

The statement comes after a day of clashes in which three Palestinians were killed and dozens injured amid Temple Mount tensions 

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas has said on Friday that all contacts with Israel will cease until Israel removes metal detectors from the Temple Mount and backtracks its recent moves regarding the Temple Mount.

The Palestinian leader also called on Hamas to seize the opportunity for Palestinian national reconciliation.
read more: Abbas to freeze contacts with Israel until recent decisions on 'Al Aqsa' backtracked

He didn't mention security coordination with Israel. If he is going to keep that he is just blowing smoke out of his ass.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Abbas to Freeze Contacts With Israel Until Recent Decisions on 'Al Aqsa' Backtracked
> 
> The statement comes after a day of clashes in which three Palestinians were killed and dozens injured amid Temple Mount tensions
> 
> Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas has said on Friday that all contacts with Israel will cease until Israel removes metal detectors from the Temple Mount and backtracks its recent moves regarding the Temple Mount.
> 
> The Palestinian leader also called on Hamas to seize the opportunity for Palestinian national reconciliation.
> read more: Abbas to freeze contacts with Israel until recent decisions on 'Al Aqsa' backtracked
> 
> He didn't mention security coordination with Israel. If he is going to keep that he is just blowing smoke out of his ass.


Oh shit, looks like the Israeli economy is going to collapse....NOT!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Shusha

Roudy said:


> ...amid Temple Mount tensions...



Let's call a spade a spade.  There are no "tensions".  

What we have is a murderous terrorist attack (in a sacred space) followed by a clearly justifiable and rather ordinary increase in security procedures.  There is only one side in the wrong here.


----------



## Hollie

*Israel Aerospace, Honeywell team on anti-jamming*

*Israel Aerospace, Honeywell team on anti-jamming - Globes English


In other news, Moslems are still counting beads on a string. *


----------



## Challenger

The Balfour Declaration: Time to say sorry. Time we made amends.

Oy so true, one of our biggest mistakes.


----------



## Challenger

We are still suffering from 100 years of injustice and oppression that were inflicted on the Palestinian people beginning with the unlawful Balfour Declaration, intensified through the _Nakba_ [Arabic for “catastrophe” – the ethnic cleansing and dispossession of Palestinians in 1948] and the influx of refugees, followed by the Israeli occupation of the West Bank including East Jerusalem and Gaza and the fragmentation of our people and our land through policies of isolation and confiscation, and the building of Jewish-only settlements and the Apartheid Wall.

A hundred years later and there is still no justice! Discrimination and inequality, military occupation and systematic oppression are the rule… Despite all the promises, endless summits, UN resolutions, religious and lay leaders’ callings – Palestinians are still yearning for their freedom and independence, and seeking justice and equality.

http://www.redressonline.com/2017/06/palestine-another-desperate-cry-for-help/


----------



## Challenger

*Judea declares war on British musician Roger Waters*

Wish You Weren’t Here is set to portray Waters as a bigot, but instead it will be a window into tribal vindictiveness. Portraying an endless stream of right wing ultra-Zionists denouncing a dedicated peace advocate as a bigot and an anti-Semite for criticising Israeli apartheid is a dangerous game. It could easily backfire and might well prove very dangerous for the Jews.

Judea declares war on British musician Roger Waters


----------



## Challenger

*Israel’s ever-more sadistic reprisals help shore up a sense of victimhood*

When Israel passed a new counter-terrorism law last year, Ayman Odeh, a leader of the country’s large minority of Palestinian citizens, described its draconian measures as colonialism’s “last gasp”. He said: “I see… the panic of the French at the end of the occupation of Algeria.”

The panic and cruelty plumbed new depths last week, when Israeli officials launched a $2.3 million lawsuit against the family of Fadi Qanbar, who crashed a truck into soldiers in Jerusalem in January, killing four. He was shot dead at the scene.

Israel’s ever-more sadistic reprisals help shore up a sense of victimhood


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **



Muzzies don't like free speech on campus.


----------



## Challenger

*Only the News That Fits: How American Media Erase Palestine – Even Alternative Media*

An 18-month-old died in Palestine Friday. The cause of death was teargas inhalation from an Israeli invasion of his village two months ago.

It wasn’t a major invasion; just another of the routine ones that happen almost every day in the West Bank. U.S. media call these “incursions,” when they bother to mention them. Which is rarely.

The toddler’s name was Abdul-Rahman Mahmoud Barghouthi, a name that feels incongruously long for his short life.

When he was injured, Israeli soldiers held up an ambulance rushing to him, forcing medics to go to his home on foot and carry him back to the ambulance in their arms – a 60 minute round trip.

Only the News That Fits: How American Media Erase Palestine – Even Alternative Media


----------



## Challenger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzies don't like free speech on campus.
Click to expand...

Neither do Zionists

Activists fight new anti-BDS legislation across US


----------



## Challenger

*Army Abducts A Mother And Her Son In Nablus*

Israeli soldiers abducted, on Monday at dawn, a Palestinian woman and her son, from Nablus city, in the northern part of the occupied West Bank.

The Nablus office of the Palestinian Prisoners’ Society (PPS) said the soldiers searched homes, and abducted Hanan Abu Sirryya, and her son, Khamis, 19, from their home in Sikka Street.

» Army Abducts A Mother And Her Son In Nablus– IMEMC News


----------



## Challenger

*The Missing Headlines from Israel-Palestine*

Studies show that US news is extremely Israeli-centric. The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis. The son of the NY Times bureau chief is in the Israeli army; "pundit" Jeffrey Goldberg served in the Israeli military; Wolf Blitzer worked for the Israel lobby, and numerous other journalists in the region have personal family ties to the Israeli military.

We believe that Americans should receive all the news about the region, not just that deemed reportable by those with Israeli connections. As such, we display the latest stories from IMEMC, a media center developed in collaboration between Palestinian and International journalists to provide independent media coverage of Israel-Palestine. 

http://ifamericaknew.org/cur_sit/missingheadlines.html


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Challenger said:


> *The Missing Headlines from Israel-Palestine*
> 
> Studies show that US news is extremely Israeli-centric. The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis. The son of the NY Times bureau chief is in the Israeli army; "pundit" Jeffrey Goldberg served in the Israeli military; Wolf Blitzer worked for the Israel lobby, and numerous other journalists in the region have personal family ties to the Israeli military.
> 
> We believe that Americans should receive all the news about the region, not just that deemed reportable by those with Israeli connections. As such, we display the latest stories from IMEMC, a media center developed in collaboration between Palestinian and International journalists to provide independent media coverage of Israel-Palestine.
> 
> http://ifamericaknew.org/cur_sit/missingheadlines.html




*The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis.*

The main bureaus? LOL!


----------



## Challenger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Missing Headlines from Israel-Palestine*
> 
> Studies show that US news is extremely Israeli-centric. The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis. The son of the NY Times bureau chief is in the Israeli army; "pundit" Jeffrey Goldberg served in the Israeli military; Wolf Blitzer worked for the Israel lobby, and numerous other journalists in the region have personal family ties to the Israeli military.
> 
> We believe that Americans should receive all the news about the region, not just that deemed reportable by those with Israeli connections. As such, we display the latest stories from IMEMC, a media center developed in collaboration between Palestinian and International journalists to provide independent media coverage of Israel-Palestine.
> 
> http://ifamericaknew.org/cur_sit/missingheadlines.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis.*
> 
> The main bureaus? LOL!
Click to expand...


The main news bureaus for the Middle East, moron.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> *Army Abducts A Mother And Her Son In Nablus*
> 
> Israeli soldiers abducted, on Monday at dawn, a Palestinian woman and her son, from Nablus city, in the northern part of the occupied West Bank.
> 
> The Nablus office of the Palestinian Prisoners’ Society (PPS) said the soldiers searched homes, and abducted Hanan Abu Sirryya, and her son, Khamis, 19, from their home in Sikka Street.
> 
> » Army Abducts A Mother And Her Son In Nablus– IMEMC News


Funny how these garbage propaganda sites label common policing and investigative tactics such as inspectig a terrorist's home and taking anybody associated with the crime in for questioning, "abduction".  Ha ha ha. Ya gotta love it!

So I guess when Muslim animals in London committed terrorism, and the authorities as in other cases of Islamic terrorism in Europe, responded by arresting dozens of the terrorist's friends and relatives and took them in for questioning and possible ties, that was also "abduction".

Ya gotta love their retarded logic.  They think the animals have some kind of inherent right to commit terror and murder.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> *The Missing Headlines from Israel-Palestine*
> 
> Studies show that US news is extremely Israeli-centric. The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis. The son of the NY Times bureau chief is in the Israeli army; "pundit" Jeffrey Goldberg served in the Israeli military; Wolf Blitzer worked for the Israel lobby, and numerous other journalists in the region have personal family ties to the Israeli military.
> 
> We believe that Americans should receive all the news about the region, not just that deemed reportable by those with Israeli connections. As such, we display the latest stories from IMEMC, a media center developed in collaboration between Palestinian and International journalists to provide independent media coverage of Israel-Palestine.
> 
> http://ifamericaknew.org/cur_sit/missingheadlines.html



Now that's pretty darn funny. "If America knew" is among those really silly internet tabloids / conspiracy theory promoting websites that finds an audience with the conspiracy theory groupies / vacant minded types.... and the angry, self-hating types.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Missing Headlines from Israel-Palestine*
> 
> Studies show that US news is extremely Israeli-centric. The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis. The son of the NY Times bureau chief is in the Israeli army; "pundit" Jeffrey Goldberg served in the Israeli military; Wolf Blitzer worked for the Israel lobby, and numerous other journalists in the region have personal family ties to the Israeli military.
> 
> We believe that Americans should receive all the news about the region, not just that deemed reportable by those with Israeli connections. As such, we display the latest stories from IMEMC, a media center developed in collaboration between Palestinian and International journalists to provide independent media coverage of Israel-Palestine.
> 
> http://ifamericaknew.org/cur_sit/missingheadlines.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis.*
> 
> The main bureaus? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main news bureaus for the Middle East, moron.
Click to expand...

Maybe because that's the only place that can actually guarantee Western journalists safety from being kidnapped or killed by Islamic terrorist madmen?  Ya think that could possibly be it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Challenger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Missing Headlines from Israel-Palestine*
> 
> Studies show that US news is extremely Israeli-centric. The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis. The son of the NY Times bureau chief is in the Israeli army; "pundit" Jeffrey Goldberg served in the Israeli military; Wolf Blitzer worked for the Israel lobby, and numerous other journalists in the region have personal family ties to the Israeli military.
> 
> We believe that Americans should receive all the news about the region, not just that deemed reportable by those with Israeli connections. As such, we display the latest stories from IMEMC, a media center developed in collaboration between Palestinian and International journalists to provide independent media coverage of Israel-Palestine.
> 
> http://ifamericaknew.org/cur_sit/missingheadlines.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The main bureaus for CNN, AP, Time, etc. are located in Israel and are often staffed by Israelis.*
> 
> The main bureaus? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main news bureaus for the Middle East, moron.
Click to expand...


Of course the Middle East Bureaus are in Israel.
Why would they have them in one of the Muzzie shitholes?


----------



## Hollie

Because nothing says _Religion of Peace™_ like Islamic terrorists urging the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers™_ to violence and "martyrdom"


"Allah, liberate our mosque from the occupation`s filth" -  "Jerusalem is ours"  - PMW Bulletins

During the last two weeks, PA and Fatah leaders have called for an "escalation" of the riots, urged Palestinians to "rage," and even glorified death, encouraging Palestinians to die "for Palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzies don't like free speech on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do Zionists
> 
> Activists fight new anti-BDS legislation across US
Click to expand...

Democrats in Congress rethink anti-boycott bill in wake of ACLU warning


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your audience, dimwit. Has the Hasbara threatened to fire you?  Made a fool of yourself too often.  They don't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is getting paid it's obviously you, troll.  You are a sick minded disgusting bigot with apparently no life but to post Jew hatred here 24/7. There is no hope for you, you will die in a pool of your own pee on the sidewalk, consumed by your hatred.  I thought the world got rid of the last of your kind a few generations ago.  They should put you in a lab and study you to ensure that society doesn't produce more Nazi wanna be lunatics like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such aggression and death threats.  I see you are in trouble with your employer.  I like Jews, but, I don't like Zionist Nazis like you, Jewish or otherwise.  You are the hateful lunatic that writes nutty posts wishing the death of others, on a talkboard no less.  You aren't ashamed of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death threats? You are hallucinating again, troll.  I told you what your fate will be, caused by the life you lead.  You are a miserable, disgusting bigot that spends all his time spreading Jew hatred on this board. It's obvious that you need to be treated for mental illness.  Whining when confronted with the truth isn't going to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respond to him or others with his altered bigoted Hateful Mindset. They rant when Palestinians are killed but never Israelis. They never condemn the killing , slavery of Christians by Muslims, " Honor Killings" etc. etc. It's best to ignore them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

It is difficult to know if a Palestinian is Christian or Muslim because they do not classify people by religion.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is getting paid it's obviously you, troll.  You are a sick minded disgusting bigot with apparently no life but to post Jew hatred here 24/7. There is no hope for you, you will die in a pool of your own pee on the sidewalk, consumed by your hatred.  I thought the world got rid of the last of your kind a few generations ago.  They should put you in a lab and study you to ensure that society doesn't produce more Nazi wanna be lunatics like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such aggression and death threats.  I see you are in trouble with your employer.  I like Jews, but, I don't like Zionist Nazis like you, Jewish or otherwise.  You are the hateful lunatic that writes nutty posts wishing the death of others, on a talkboard no less.  You aren't ashamed of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death threats? You are hallucinating again, troll.  I told you what your fate will be, caused by the life you lead.  You are a miserable, disgusting bigot that spends all his time spreading Jew hatred on this board. It's obvious that you need to be treated for mental illness.  Whining when confronted with the truth isn't going to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respond to him or others with his altered bigoted Hateful Mindset. They rant when Palestinians are killed but never Israelis. They never condemn the killing , slavery of Christians by Muslims, " Honor Killings" etc. etc. It's best to ignore them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to know if a Palestinian is Christian or Muslim because they do not classify people by religion.
Click to expand...


Sure that's why the basis of their legislation is SHARIA.
Both in the PA and Hamas.

This is also not a religious war...right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such aggression and death threats.  I see you are in trouble with your employer.  I like Jews, but, I don't like Zionist Nazis like you, Jewish or otherwise.  You are the hateful lunatic that writes nutty posts wishing the death of others, on a talkboard no less.  You aren't ashamed of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Death threats? You are hallucinating again, troll.  I told you what your fate will be, caused by the life you lead.  You are a miserable, disgusting bigot that spends all his time spreading Jew hatred on this board. It's obvious that you need to be treated for mental illness.  Whining when confronted with the truth isn't going to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respond to him or others with his altered bigoted Hateful Mindset. They rant when Palestinians are killed but never Israelis. They never condemn the killing , slavery of Christians by Muslims, " Honor Killings" etc. etc. It's best to ignore them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to know if a Palestinian is Christian or Muslim because they do not classify people by religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure that's why the basis of their legislation is SHARIA.
> Both in the PA and Hamas.
> 
> This is also not a religious war...right?
Click to expand...

Interesting, what "sharia laws" have been passed by their legislature?


----------



## rylah

louie888 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how they are getting desperate saying we hate jews. according to that warped logic,Jewish fella Ed Asner and all other jewish people alike who are on the same page of Asner,they being jews themselves,hate jews also.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> They routinely berate any of our rabbis who adhere to traditional Judaism.
> 
> View attachment 140306
> 
> They use this as a tactic so they never have to acknowledge the actual issues.
Click to expand...


Supporting Muslims who want to massacre Jews is not_ 'Traditional Judaism" _by any means.

I don't remember Mordechai hugging the wicked servant of Ahashverosh king of Persia... he made sure he was hanged.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death threats? You are hallucinating again, troll.  I told you what your fate will be, caused by the life you lead.  You are a miserable, disgusting bigot that spends all his time spreading Jew hatred on this board. It's obvious that you need to be treated for mental illness.  Whining when confronted with the truth isn't going to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respond to him or others with his altered bigoted Hateful Mindset. They rant when Palestinians are killed but never Israelis. They never condemn the killing , slavery of Christians by Muslims, " Honor Killings" etc. etc. It's best to ignore them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to know if a Palestinian is Christian or Muslim because they do not classify people by religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure that's why the basis of their legislation is SHARIA.
> Both in the PA and Hamas.
> 
> This is also not a religious war...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, what "sharia laws" have been passed by their legislature?
Click to expand...


The one law where it says _"Sharia is the basis of all legislation"
_
*Need the link again?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

louie888 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how they are getting desperate saying we hate jews. according to that warped logic,Jewish fella Ed Asner and all other jewish people alike who are on the same page of Asner,they being jews themselves,hate jews also.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> They routinely berate any of our rabbis who adhere to traditional Judaism.
> 
> View attachment 140306
> 
> They use this as a tactic so they never have to acknowledge the actual issues.
Click to expand...

Why do these Orthodox Jews declare that they are living under Israeli occupation?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how they are getting desperate saying we hate jews. according to that warped logic,Jewish fella Ed Asner and all other jewish people alike who are on the same page of Asner,they being jews themselves,hate jews also.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> They routinely berate any of our rabbis who adhere to traditional Judaism.
> 
> View attachment 140306
> 
> They use this as a tactic so they never have to acknowledge the actual issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do these Orthodox Jews declare that they are living under Israeli occupation?
Click to expand...


Because for them the Israeli govt. is too secular.
Because they're suspicious of Sabbateans and Frankists.
Because of one book written by a Jew from Hungary...who was rescued by the Zionists.

But You're not really interested in real answers that don't go along with Your script, are You?


----------



## rylah

*Why would Hamas claim Gaza not occupied?*

BETHLEHEM (Ma'an) -- Hamas leader Mahmoud Zahhar has cast doubt his party will take up peaceful resistance against Israel as advocated by former rivals Fatah.
Under a reconciliation deal between the factions signed in May, officials called for a unified "national strategy," and Fatah officials say that Hamas chief-in-exile Khalid Mashaal agreed to adopt non-violent popular action in favor of armed struggle.

But in comments to Ma'an late Monday, senior Hamas official in Gaza Zahhar stressed the situation in the *Gaza Strip is different to the occupied West Bank.*

*"Against whom could we demonstrate in the Gaza Strip? When Gaza was occupied, that model was applicable,"* Zahhar said.

\
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hamas: Peaceful resistance not applicable to Gaza


----------



## rylah

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how they are getting desperate saying we hate jews. according to that warped logic,Jewish fella Ed Asner and all other jewish people alike who are on the same page of Asner,they being jews themselves,hate jews also.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> They routinely berate any of our rabbis who adhere to traditional Judaism.
> 
> View attachment 140306
> 
> They use this as a tactic so they never have to acknowledge the actual issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do these Orthodox Jews declare that they are living under Israeli occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice that the coward like clockwork,like they always do,never watched
> the video the fact he replied way too soon to have watched it?
> 
> I rest my case they wont look at an opposing viewpoint that shoots down their ramblings.case closed.
Click to expand...


I'm a former Yeshiva student,we've studied it in great depth.
There's nothing new in the arguments of the Neturei Karta that I have to listen to it for an hour.
It's all based on one single book, and for some strange reason I haven't heard them even once explain it publicly. from the Torah perspective.

But then again do NK represent a significant portion of Jews in Israel or anywhere?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respond to him or others with his altered bigoted Hateful Mindset. They rant when Palestinians are killed but never Israelis. They never condemn the killing , slavery of Christians by Muslims, " Honor Killings" etc. etc. It's best to ignore them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to know if a Palestinian is Christian or Muslim because they do not classify people by religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure that's why the basis of their legislation is SHARIA.
> Both in the PA and Hamas.
> 
> This is also not a religious war...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, what "sharia laws" have been passed by their legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one law where it says _"Sharia is the basis of all legislation"
> _
> *Need the link again?*
Click to expand...

You are ducking the question.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to know if a Palestinian is Christian or Muslim because they do not classify people by religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure that's why the basis of their legislation is SHARIA.
> Both in the PA and Hamas.
> 
> This is also not a religious war...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, what "sharia laws" have been passed by their legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one law where it says _"Sharia is the basis of all legislation"
> _
> *Need the link again?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ducking the question.
Click to expand...

No I'm not. I'm addressing the root of the issue.

You can keep dancing around the simple fact -that the basis of legislation in both iHamas and the PA  is the SHARIA law.

No amount of sprinkles and propaganda videos are going to change that.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your audience, dimwit. Has the Hasbara threatened to fire you?  Made a fool of yourself too often.  They don't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is getting paid it's obviously you, troll.  You are a sick minded disgusting bigot with apparently no life but to post Jew hatred here 24/7. There is no hope for you, you will die in a pool of your own pee on the sidewalk, consumed by your hatred.  I thought the world got rid of the last of your kind a few generations ago.  They should put you in a lab and study you to ensure that society doesn't produce more Nazi wanna be lunatics like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such aggression and death threats.  I see you are in trouble with your employer.  I like Jews, but, I don't like Zionist Nazis like you, Jewish or otherwise.  You are the hateful lunatic that writes nutty posts wishing the death of others, on a talkboard no less.  You aren't ashamed of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death threats? You are hallucinating again, troll.  I told you what your fate will be, caused by the life you lead.  You are a miserable, disgusting bigot that spends all his time spreading Jew hatred on this board. It's obvious that you need to be treated for mental illness.  Whining when confronted with the truth isn't going to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respond to him or others with his altered bigoted Hateful Mindset. They rant when Palestinians are killed but never Israelis. They never condemn the killing , slavery of Christians by Muslims, " Honor Killings" etc. etc. It's best to ignore them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

More Palestinians got killed as a result of a Israel defending itself?  That's great news!  I mean isn't that the object?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian rights campaigners close streets outside Israeli embassy in London


----------



## Challenger

*Interfaith Leaders Denied Entry to Israel for Supporting Palestinian Human Rights*

*Five leaders on an interfaith delegation to Israel/Palestine were refused permission to board their plane in the United States, in what appears to be an implementation of Israel’s travel ban on supporters of Palestinian rights and Boycott, Divestment Sanctions (BDS).


Rabbi Alissa Wise: “We were told at check-in that the airline has a letter from the Israeli government saying we are not allowed to fly to Israel. I wasn’t even able to get as far as checking my bag.”
*

Interfaith Leaders Denied Entry to Israel for Supporting Palestinian Human Rights


----------



## Challenger

*Impact of the 10 year Siege and the Electricity Crisis on Health in Gaza*

*The situation is critical now. On June 1, 2017, Al-Jazeera reported the following:

“At al-Shifa Hospital, the largest hospital in Gaza, 50 babies lie crowded in 30 beds in the neonatal intensive care unit (NICU). Outside, the yard resembles a factory as massive generators roar and hum, turning fuel into electricity, supplying the babies with oxygen through ventilators.

Due to the electricity shortage in Gaza, the generators are the only lifeline for these newborn babies, but even this may be cut soon as Gaza’s fuel reserves are expected to be depleted in a month, placing patients’ lives at risk.

“Most of the babies are connected to mechanical ventilation. If the electricity is cut, most of these babies will die within a few seconds; we cannot support them,” said Dr Allam Abu Hamida, director of al-Shifa’s NICU.

Impact of the 10 year Siege and the Electricity Crisis on Health in Gaza
*


----------



## Challenger

*Six killed as Netanyahu throws match onto Jerusalem powder keg*

Three Palestinians were killed and hundreds more wounded on Friday as thousands protested across the occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip over new Israeli measures infringing on Palestinian worship at al-Aqsa mosque in East Jerusalem.

Six killed as Netanyahu throws match onto Jerusalem powder keg


----------



## Challenger

*The Israeli Security Cabinet decided on Monday night to remove the metal detectors and replace them with security cameras.*

*With pictures Israeli Security forces replace the metal detectors | The Gaza Post*


----------



## Challenger

*These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa*

Since the gun battle at the al-Aqsa compound on 14 July that ended in the deaths of three Palestinian citizens of Israel and two Israeli police, Israeli media have largely focused on outrage that anyone would carry out an attack at a holy site, while praising Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s collective punishment against the Palestinian population.

These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa


----------



## Challenger

The ministers called for passing the death penalty for 19-year-old Palestinian Omar al-Abed who infiltrated into a house in the illegal settlement of Halamish in the West Bank last Friday night and stabbed to death three Jewish settlers from the same family in retaliation to Israeli measures at the Aqsa Mosque.

Israeli war minister Avigdor Lieberman said in an interview with Ynet that with such incident, there is certainly a place for the death sentence in the corridors of West Bank military courts.

Education minister Naftali Bennett also said that the option of death penalty exists in Israeli military courts and that there is no need for legislation.

He called on the military prosecution to demand the death penalty for Abed.

Justice minister Ayelet Shaked also called for going to military courts to extract a capital punishment verdict against the young man.

Israeli ministers call for executing Omar al-Abed


----------



## Challenger

Israeli soldier kicking Palestinian youth while praying outside the Aqsa Mosque in Occupied Jerusalem. The soldiers are not sparing even worshipers who are peacefully praying in the street.

Israeli soldier kicking Palestinian while praying

...and you wonder why they're not very well liked in the region...


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such aggression and death threats.  I see you are in trouble with your employer.  I like Jews, but, I don't like Zionist Nazis like you, Jewish or otherwise.  You are the hateful lunatic that writes nutty posts wishing the death of others, on a talkboard no less.  You aren't ashamed of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Death threats? You are hallucinating again, troll.  I told you what your fate will be, caused by the life you lead.  You are a miserable, disgusting bigot that spends all his time spreading Jew hatred on this board. It's obvious that you need to be treated for mental illness.  Whining when confronted with the truth isn't going to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respond to him or others with his altered bigoted Hateful Mindset. They rant when Palestinians are killed but never Israelis. They never condemn the killing , slavery of Christians by Muslims, " Honor Killings" etc. etc. It's best to ignore them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to know if a Palestinian is Christian or Muslim because they do not classify people by religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure that's why the basis of their legislation is SHARIA.
> Both in the PA and Hamas.
> 
> This is also not a religious war...right?
Click to expand...

Isn't the basis of any legal system related to the dominant religious values of the legislators?


----------



## Challenger

*Chas Freeman’s statement on the power and tactics of the Israel lobby’s ‘unscrupulous people’*

_Freeman said: “The tactics of the Israel Lobby plumb the depths of dishonor and indecency and include character assassination, selective misquotation, the willful distortion of the record, the fabrication of falsehoods, and an utter disregard for the truth.” Chas Freeman's statement on the power and tactics of the Israel lobby's 'unscrupulous people'
_
...sounds about right, you just have to look at the pro-Zionist posters on this board.


----------



## Challenger

*The long and under-reported history of Judeo-Christian terror around Al-Aqsa*

The Israeli narrative here is that it is trying to prevent “terror” – referring to the shooting attack on July 14 by three Palestinian citizens of Israel on Israeli security forces, killing two Border Police officers on July 14th, with the attackers shot dead on scene. Prime Minister Netanyahu has assured the world that “this is a measure to prevent the use of weapons on the Temple Mount, something that happened for the first time.” 

But it really depends whose weapons you are counting, and whether Israeli weapons count. And whose ‘terror’. There is a problem in defining the event as terror, something that Israel’s politicians from left to right are doing – see for example Labor’s new leader Avi Gabbay, calling it a “vile terror attack” and the gunmen “despicable murderers”. But as Gideon Levy notes in Haaretz, “the shooting of two police officers on the Temple Mount has a motive, a reason and deep roots. But discussing them is considered treason and a justification of terror”. 

The long and under-reported history of Judeo-Christian terror around Al-Aqsa


----------



## Challenger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Impact of the 10 year Siege and the Electricity Crisis on Health in Gaza*
> 
> *The situation is critical now. On June 1, 2017, Al-Jazeera reported the following:*
> 
> *“At al-Shifa Hospital, the largest hospital in Gaza, 50 babies lie crowded in 30 beds in the neonatal intensive care unit (NICU). Outside, the yard resembles a factory as massive generators roar and hum, turning fuel into electricity, supplying the babies with oxygen through ventilators.*
> 
> *Due to the electricity shortage in Gaza, the generators are the only lifeline for these newborn babies, but even this may be cut soon as Gaza’s fuel reserves are expected to be depleted in a month, placing patients’ lives at risk.*
> 
> *“Most of the babies are connected to mechanical ventilation. If the electricity is cut, most of these babies will die within a few seconds; we cannot support them,” said Dr Allam Abu Hamida, director of al-Shifa’s NICU.*
> 
> *Impact of the 10 year Siege and the Electricity Crisis on Health in Gaza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Koran mention electricity?
> Sounds like a Jewish invention.
Click to expand...


Another moronic post; no-one invented Electricty, it's a form of energy found in nature. Probably why it's not mentioned in the Bible or Torah either, both books are about religion, not science.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> *Six killed as Netanyahu throws match onto Jerusalem powder keg*
> 
> Three Palestinians were killed and hundreds more wounded on Friday as thousands protested across the occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip over new Israeli measures infringing on Palestinian worship at al-Aqsa mosque in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Six killed as Netanyahu throws match onto Jerusalem powder keg


*Six killed in riots after Palestinian animals break the Status Quo agreement and commit terrorism on Temple Mount. *


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> *These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa*
> 
> Since the gun battle at the al-Aqsa compound on 14 July that ended in the deaths of three Palestinian citizens of Israel and two Israeli police, Israeli media have largely focused on outrage that anyone would carry out an attack at a holy site, while praising Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s collective punishment against the Palestinian population.
> 
> These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa


Terrorism has it's consequences, whiner.  None of this would have happened if the Palestinians would have behaved.


----------



## louie888

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Six killed as Netanyahu throws match onto Jerusalem powder keg*
> 
> Three Palestinians were killed and hundreds more wounded on Friday as thousands protested across the occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip over new Israeli measures infringing on Palestinian worship at al-Aqsa mosque in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Six killed as Netanyahu throws match onto Jerusalem powder keg
> 
> 
> 
> *Six killed in riots after Palestinian animals break the Status Quo agreement and commit terrorism on Temple Mount. *
Click to expand...

*Six killed in riots after KNOWN LIARS CLAIM THAT Palestinian animals break the Status Quo agreement and commit terrorism on Temple Mount. 

Fixed.*


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa*
> 
> Since the gun battle at the al-Aqsa compound on 14 July that ended in the deaths of three Palestinian citizens of Israel and two Israeli police, Israeli media have largely focused on outrage that anyone would carry out an attack at a holy site, while praising Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s collective punishment against the Palestinian population.
> 
> These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism has it's consequences, whiner.  None of this would have happened if the Palestinians would have behaved.
Click to expand...


It's called resistance to colonial, military occupation.  Terrorism is what the occupier does.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa*
> 
> Since the gun battle at the al-Aqsa compound on 14 July that ended in the deaths of three Palestinian citizens of Israel and two Israeli police, Israeli media have largely focused on outrage that anyone would carry out an attack at a holy site, while praising Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s collective punishment against the Palestinian population.
> 
> These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism has it's consequences, whiner.  None of this would have happened if the Palestinians would have behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called resistance to colonial, military occupation.  Terrorism is what the occupier does.
Click to expand...


Actually, that's not true. Hamas is a designated Islamic terrorist organization and their charter is a written dialogue of Islamic terrorist goals.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa*
> 
> Since the gun battle at the al-Aqsa compound on 14 July that ended in the deaths of three Palestinian citizens of Israel and two Israeli police, Israeli media have largely focused on outrage that anyone would carry out an attack at a holy site, while praising Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s collective punishment against the Palestinian population.
> 
> These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism has it's consequences, whiner.  None of this would have happened if the Palestinians would have behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called resistance to colonial, military occupation.  Terrorism is what the occupier does.
Click to expand...

No it's called terrorism.  why don't you go join them, bigmouth?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa*
> 
> Since the gun battle at the al-Aqsa compound on 14 July that ended in the deaths of three Palestinian citizens of Israel and two Israeli police, Israeli media have largely focused on outrage that anyone would carry out an attack at a holy site, while praising Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s collective punishment against the Palestinian population.
> 
> These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism has it's consequences, whiner.  None of this would have happened if the Palestinians would have behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called resistance to colonial, military occupation.  Terrorism is what the occupier does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not true. Hamas is a designated Islamic terrorist organization and their charter is a written dialogue of Islamic terrorist goals.
Click to expand...

Oooooo, more name calling.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa*
> 
> Since the gun battle at the al-Aqsa compound on 14 July that ended in the deaths of three Palestinian citizens of Israel and two Israeli police, Israeli media have largely focused on outrage that anyone would carry out an attack at a holy site, while praising Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s collective punishment against the Palestinian population.
> 
> These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism has it's consequences, whiner.  None of this would have happened if the Palestinians would have behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called resistance to colonial, military occupation.  Terrorism is what the occupier does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's called terrorism.  why don't you go join them, bigmouth?
Click to expand...


No, it is the natural reaction of people that are under occupation and colonial rule, it's called resistance.  

Projecting again, big mouth?


----------



## Challenger

"...there is an entire enterprise of incitement which Israeli officials have failed to address or even acknowledge for decades. It is the virulent hate-talk which begins at home. Flagrantly bigoted verbal attacks on Palestinians. Statements by Israeli officials and civil-servant rabbis branding all Arabs as murderous animals, sub-humans, a race of blood-lusting terrorists." When Israel threatens Palestinians with a new Nakba, it threatens itself with extinction

The writing is on the wall.....


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa*
> 
> Since the gun battle at the al-Aqsa compound on 14 July that ended in the deaths of three Palestinian citizens of Israel and two Israeli police, Israeli media have largely focused on outrage that anyone would carry out an attack at a holy site, while praising Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s collective punishment against the Palestinian population.
> 
> These are the Israeli leaders who want to destroy al-Aqsa
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism has it's consequences, whiner.  None of this would have happened if the Palestinians would have behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called resistance to colonial, military occupation.  Terrorism is what the occupier does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not true. Hamas is a designated Islamic terrorist organization and their charter is a written dialogue of Islamic terrorist goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo, more name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think lying anti-semitic scum don't deserve to be called what they are?
> 
> too bad.
Click to expand...

Pfffft, third grade political name calling.

Israel calling the Palestinians terrorists is like the coal mine calling the kettle black.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Challenger said:


> *Shin Bet Agent Attacked, Kills Two Jordanians, Israeli Military Censorship Just Lifted*
> "Israeli lawyer Yossi Nakar raises some provocative questions about the incident: *with all the professional training offered  Shin Bet agents,  he can’t manage to subdue an attacker armed with nothing but a screwdriver without killing him?* It also seems part of a new security protocol directing,  as the IDF chief of staff recently complained, those confronted with girls with knives to empty the ammunition magazine into the victim and ask questions later (or never).
> 
> Good question.
> 
> Shin Bet Agent Attacked, Kills Two Jordanians, Israeli Military Censorship Just Lifted - Tikun Olam תיקון עולם



Subdue?
No virgins if you get subdued.
Yossi sounds like a moron.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> *Shin Bet Agent Attacked, Kills Two Jordanians, Israeli Military Censorship Just Lifted*
> "Israeli lawyer Yossi Nakar raises some provocative questions about the incident: *with all the professional training offered  Shin Bet agents,  he can’t manage to subdue an attacker armed with nothing but a screwdriver without killing him?* It also seems part of a new security protocol directing,  as the IDF chief of staff recently complained, those confronted with girls with knives to empty the ammunition magazine into the victim and ask questions later (or never).
> 
> Good question.
> 
> Shin Bet Agent Attacked, Kills Two Jordanians, Israeli Military Censorship Just Lifted - Tikun Olam תיקון עולם


That's because the Israeli  officer was attacked from behind he so he thought he was being attacked by a knife. 

"One of the workers stole up behind the Israeli officer and stabbed him with a screwdriver.  He drew his service weapon and killed the attacker..."

Propaganda fail.


----------



## louie888

Will Netanyahu end the ceasefire?

*Fear and Trepidation in Tel Aviv: Is Israel Losing the Syria War?*

*Israel, which has played a precarious role in the Syrian war since 2011, is furious to learn that the future of the conflict is not to its liking. 


The six-year-old Syria war is moving to a new stage, perhaps its final. The Syrian regime is consolidating its control over most of the populated centers, while ISIS is losing ground fast – and everywhere. 

Fear and Trepidation in Tel Aviv: Is Israel Losing the Syria War? - Antiwar.com Original*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and the proof in that is when Obama gave a speech praising Israel,the entire congress stood up on their feet and gave him a loud roaring cheer. Can you imagine them doing that if he had been talking about a country such as New Zealand,that they would do that for them? the politicians would go so dead silent you would hear a pin drop.

Kudos for these hollywood stars who condemn Israel and side with Palestine.

Al Pacino
Angelina Jollie
Dustin Hoffman.
Anthony Hopkins
Gary Oldman
Mel Gibson
Matt Damon
Woody Harrelson
Sandra Bullock.
Danny Glover
the ones known to be against Israel.

Cheers to them for standing up to the jews who run hollywood.

I will a fan of these actors in hollywood now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

louie888 said:


> Will Netanyahu end the ceasefire?
> 
> *Fear and Trepidation in Tel Aviv: Is Israel Losing the Syria War?*
> 
> *Israel, which has played a precarious role in the Syrian war since 2011, is furious to learn that the future of the conflict is not to its liking.
> 
> 
> The six-year-old Syria war is moving to a new stage, perhaps its final. The Syrian regime is consolidating its control over most of the populated centers, while ISIS is losing ground fast – and everywhere.
> 
> Fear and Trepidation in Tel Aviv: Is Israel Losing the Syria War? - Antiwar.com Original*



thank god Trump got elected.Had the evil wicked witch of the west been elected,there never would have been a ceasefire.


----------



## montelatici

*Israel to American Jews: You Just Don’t Matter*

"..............Under the leadership of Prime Minister Bibi Netanyahu, Israel is overstretching itself by simultaneously erasing the line between itself and the Palestinians — essentially absorbing 2.5 million Palestinians, which could turn Israel into a de facto Jewish-Arab binational state — and drawing a line between itself and the Jewish diaspora, particularly the U.S. Jewish community that has been so vital for Israel’s security, diplomatic standing and remarkable economic growth.

Netanyahu is setting himself up to be a pivotal figure in Jewish history — the leader who burned the bridges to a two-state solution and to the Jewish diaspora at the same time...................."

Opinion | Israel to American Jews: You Just Don’t Matter


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Will Netanyahu end the ceasefire?
> 
> *Fear and Trepidation in Tel Aviv: Is Israel Losing the Syria War?*
> 
> *Israel, which has played a precarious role in the Syrian war since 2011, is furious to learn that the future of the conflict is not to its liking.
> 
> 
> The six-year-old Syria war is moving to a new stage, perhaps its final. The Syrian regime is consolidating its control over most of the populated centers, while ISIS is losing ground fast – and everywhere.
> 
> Fear and Trepidation in Tel Aviv: Is Israel Losing the Syria War? - Antiwar.com Original*



Great. "Antiwar.com" is another of the internet tabloids that finds an audience with the conspiracy theory groupies.

The groups that are losing with the carnage taking place across Syria and Iraq are the various Arab-Moslem factions who are gee-had'in the bejeezus out of each other.

That Allah, he's such a kidder.


----------



## Coyote

*This thread is being given a second chance. EIGHTY-TWO off topic posts and derailments were removed.  The thread is only going to survive if it can RETAIN a topic relevent to I/P.*


*NEWS - implies relatively current events, not old history rehashed. There are other threads for that.*
*Conspiracy Theories - belong in Conspiracy Theory*
*Generic Muslim and Jew bashing isn't "News" nor is it part of the I/P conflict.  There are other places for that stuff.*

*Since the starter of THIS thread has claimed it was started in response to and to be like a similar thread targeting anti-Israelis and news, I think it might be good to consider the foundation laid in THAT thread and use it for this one.*



> I will not start a thread after each news which comes out. This one will be it.
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> Keep the conversation on a civil level. Thank you.



* Here is your chance to make the thread worth keeping alive and on some sort of TOPIC.

Violators will be infracted, thread banned or dismantled by ... something.*


----------



## flacaltenn

montelatici said:


>



You got a story to go with this "scary" picture? Or is it just drama in your head? Are they getting the kid out of the line of fire? Was he playing in traffic?  

This is just trash propaganda without a story..  But knock your useless self out.....


----------



## flacaltenn

louie888 said:


> Will Netanyahu end the ceasefire?
> 
> *Fear and Trepidation in Tel Aviv: Is Israel Losing the Syria War?*
> 
> *Israel, which has played a precarious role in the Syrian war since 2011, is furious to learn that the future of the conflict is not to its liking.
> 
> 
> The six-year-old Syria war is moving to a new stage, perhaps its final. The Syrian regime is consolidating its control over most of the populated centers, while ISIS is losing ground fast – and everywhere.
> 
> Fear and Trepidation in Tel Aviv: Is Israel Losing the Syria War? - Antiwar.com Original*



Israel is not IN the Syrian war dumbfuck.  They have simply a strategic interest in making sure that Iran doesn't supply proxy soldiers with missiles and heavy equipment.. And to patch up the wounded and send them back to die.  

When all your enemies are fighting each other --- why would you JOIN THEM??  Jews are smart.  Antiwar.com is not...


----------



## rylah

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death threats? You are hallucinating again, troll.  I told you what your fate will be, caused by the life you lead.  You are a miserable, disgusting bigot that spends all his time spreading Jew hatred on this board. It's obvious that you need to be treated for mental illness.  Whining when confronted with the truth isn't going to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you respond to him or others with his altered bigoted Hateful Mindset. They rant when Palestinians are killed but never Israelis. They never condemn the killing , slavery of Christians by Muslims, " Honor Killings" etc. etc. It's best to ignore them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Jewish Israelis have been killed asshole?  Do you have a clue?  There have several thousand Palestinians killed by the Israeli Jews, mostly women and children over the past 10 years.  There have been less than a couple of hundred Israelis killed by Palestinians, the vast majority have been Israeli combatants.
> 
> The Palestinians are Christians too, so there is no slavery of Christians on the part of Palestinians.  Christians form part of the leadership of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to know if a Palestinian is Christian or Muslim because they do not classify people by religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure that's why the basis of their legislation is SHARIA.
> Both in the PA and Hamas.
> 
> This is also not a religious war...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't the basis of any legal system related to the dominant religious values of the legislators?
Click to expand...


Not according to those who cover this up by claiming that Palestinian Arabs want a secular state.
The more shocking is the Christian support on this forum for Sharia...but then again pan-Arabism is more important than the other cheek.


----------



## P F Tinmore

This is what it looks like at in Hebron at the home of the Abu Rajab family which is being overtaken by settlers. Settlers have surrounded the house and are physically attacking the family, who remain on the ground floor and first floor. "This is happening in full view of the army and the Israeli police. The family is appealing to the international community to provide protection to them,"


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> This is what it looks like at in Hebron at the home of the Abu Rajab family which is being overtaken by settlers. Settlers have surrounded the house and are physically attacking the family, who remain on the ground floor and first floor. "This is happening in full view of the army and the Israeli police. The family is appealing to the international community to provide protection to them,"



OMG!  Israel is slaughtering all these hoards of innocent, peace loving, life loving Palestinians.  Just cutting them to pieces with brute force.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Swedish ship to break Gaza siege*

A Swedish NGO, Ship to Gaza, has bought a new nine-metre boat and is set to sail to Gaza in 2018; breaking the decade-long Israeli siege, reported Anadolu News.

“World leaders are failing - we will not,” states Ship to Gaza’s website, “As human beings, we cannot stand by silently while witnessing what the blockade is doing to the people of Gaza; therefore we will act.”

Spokeswoman for the NGO, Jeanette Escanilla, said that their fundraising campaign will pay for the new ship and hopefully buy others. The shiny new vessel has been named after the renowned Northern Irish activist, and winner of the 1976 Nobel Peace Prize, Mairead Maguire.

Swedish ship to break Gaza siege


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> *Swedish ship to break Gaza siege*
> 
> A Swedish NGO, Ship to Gaza, has bought a new nine-metre boat and is set to sail to Gaza in 2018; breaking the decade-long Israeli siege, reported Anadolu News.
> 
> “World leaders are failing - we will not,” states Ship to Gaza’s website, “As human beings, we cannot stand by silently while witnessing what the blockade is doing to the people of Gaza; therefore we will act.”
> 
> Spokeswoman for the NGO, Jeanette Escanilla, said that their fundraising campaign will pay for the new ship and hopefully buy others. The shiny new vessel has been named after the renowned Northern Irish activist, and winner of the 1976 Nobel Peace Prize, Mairead Maguire.
> 
> Swedish ship to break Gaza siege


Sweden...now there's one important nation being overtaken by Muslims.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Swedish ship to break Gaza siege*
> 
> A Swedish NGO, Ship to Gaza, has bought a new nine-metre boat and is set to sail to Gaza in 2018; breaking the decade-long Israeli siege, reported Anadolu News.
> 
> “World leaders are failing - we will not,” states Ship to Gaza’s website, “As human beings, we cannot stand by silently while witnessing what the blockade is doing to the people of Gaza; therefore we will act.”
> 
> Spokeswoman for the NGO, Jeanette Escanilla, said that their fundraising campaign will pay for the new ship and hopefully buy others. The shiny new vessel has been named after the renowned Northern Irish activist, and winner of the 1976 Nobel Peace Prize, Mairead Maguire.
> 
> Swedish ship to break Gaza siege



Another silly publicity stunt.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Swedish ship to break Gaza siege*
> 
> A Swedish NGO, Ship to Gaza, has bought a new nine-metre boat and is set to sail to Gaza in 2018; breaking the decade-long Israeli siege, reported Anadolu News.
> 
> “World leaders are failing - we will not,” states Ship to Gaza’s website, “As human beings, we cannot stand by silently while witnessing what the blockade is doing to the people of Gaza; therefore we will act.”
> 
> Spokeswoman for the NGO, Jeanette Escanilla, said that their fundraising campaign will pay for the new ship and hopefully buy others. The shiny new vessel has been named after the renowned Northern Irish activist, and winner of the 1976 Nobel Peace Prize, Mairead Maguire.
> 
> Swedish ship to break Gaza siege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another silly publicity stunt.
Click to expand...

Indeed, It will give Israel the opportunity to shoot itself in the foot again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They don't want to let whiney trouble makers in? Smart.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Swedish ship to break Gaza siege*
> 
> A Swedish NGO, Ship to Gaza, has bought a new nine-metre boat and is set to sail to Gaza in 2018; breaking the decade-long Israeli siege, reported Anadolu News.
> 
> “World leaders are failing - we will not,” states Ship to Gaza’s website, “As human beings, we cannot stand by silently while witnessing what the blockade is doing to the people of Gaza; therefore we will act.”
> 
> Spokeswoman for the NGO, Jeanette Escanilla, said that their fundraising campaign will pay for the new ship and hopefully buy others. The shiny new vessel has been named after the renowned Northern Irish activist, and winner of the 1976 Nobel Peace Prize, Mairead Maguire.
> 
> Swedish ship to break Gaza siege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another silly publicity stunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, It will give Israel the opportunity to shoot itself in the foot again.
Click to expand...


Indeed, it will be another colossal embarrassment that only serves to get a few goofy "activists" killed. 

It really is comical how you keyboard gee-had wannabe clowns are always encouraging others to do your Jew antagonizing for you. 

Your gee-had of none is hilarious.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nadia Hijab, Executive Director, Al-Shabaka: The Palestinian Policy Network, www.al-shabaka.org 
Phyllis Bennis, fellow of the Institute for Policy Studies, (ips-dc.org)


----------



## Hollie

For U.S. Aid to the Palestinians, Don’t Use a Sledgehammer When a Scalpel Would Do

It is not as politically easy as some might think. In Palestinian culture, prisoners who have committed violent acts against Israelis are revered as freedom fighters, and acting against them comes with a high political cost for the Palestinian leadership. But this is not an acceptable excuse. While we understand the need to provide families that are struggling economically and have lost a breadwinner with welfare payments similar to other families in that position, there should be no extra bonuses for someone who attacks Israelis.

Now, legislation to address this problem is advancing in the U.S. Congress. It is championed by Senator Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and named for Force, the veteran who was killed last year. The proposed law would cut off U.S. economic aid to the Palestinians, which in the past few years has totaled roughly $250 million per year, unless these payments are stopped.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

The easiest targets for indoctrination in to the Arab-Moslem Death Cult.


----------



## P F Tinmore

My Name is Rachel Corrie is a play about a young woman of the same name who was struck and killed by an Israeli army bulldozer in 2003 while attempting to prevent a house demolition in the Gaza Strip.

According to the Israel Defence Forces, the buildings hid the entrances to terror tunnels — the full extent of which only became apparent during the 2014 Israel-Gaza war.

An Israeli court of law ruled that Ms Corrie’s death was accidental, and that the driver of the bulldozer had not seen her.

The play, which is based on Ms Corrie’s diary and emails, was put together by Alan Rickman, the late actor, and Katherine Viner, now the editor of the Guardian.

Ms Corrie was an activist for a pro-Palestinian organisation called the International Solidarity Movement (ISM).

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/fury-at-young-vic-revival-of-notorious-gaza-play-1.442355


----------



## Hollie

My name is Rachel Corrie. Why do islamic terrorists and their Pom Pom flailers dig up my grave and parade my corpse around?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> My Name is Rachel Corrie is a play about a young woman of the same name who was struck and killed by an Israeli army bulldozer in 2003 while attempting to prevent a house demolition in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> According to the Israel Defence Forces, the buildings hid the entrances to terror tunnels — the full extent of which only became apparent during the 2014 Israel-Gaza war.
> 
> An Israeli court of law ruled that Ms Corrie’s death was accidental, and that the driver of the bulldozer had not seen her.
> 
> The play, which is based on Ms Corrie’s diary and emails, was put together by Alan Rickman, the late actor, and Katherine Viner, now the editor of the Guardian.
> 
> Ms Corrie was an activist for a pro-Palestinian organisation called the International Solidarity Movement (ISM).
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/fury-at-young-vic-revival-of-notorious-gaza-play-1.442355



Sometimes stupidity is fatal.


----------



## montelatici

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Name is Rachel Corrie is a play about a young woman of the same name who was struck and killed by an Israeli army bulldozer in 2003 while attempting to prevent a house demolition in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> According to the Israel Defence Forces, the buildings hid the entrances to terror tunnels — the full extent of which only became apparent during the 2014 Israel-Gaza war.
> 
> An Israeli court of law ruled that Ms Corrie’s death was accidental, and that the driver of the bulldozer had not seen her.
> 
> The play, which is based on Ms Corrie’s diary and emails, was put together by Alan Rickman, the late actor, and Katherine Viner, now the editor of the Guardian.
> 
> Ms Corrie was an activist for a pro-Palestinian organisation called the International Solidarity Movement (ISM).
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/fury-at-young-vic-revival-of-notorious-gaza-play-1.442355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes stupidity is fatal.
Click to expand...


Somehow, you are still alive, however.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Name is Rachel Corrie is a play about a young woman of the same name who was struck and killed by an Israeli army bulldozer in 2003 while attempting to prevent a house demolition in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> According to the Israel Defence Forces, the buildings hid the entrances to terror tunnels — the full extent of which only became apparent during the 2014 Israel-Gaza war.
> 
> An Israeli court of law ruled that Ms Corrie’s death was accidental, and that the driver of the bulldozer had not seen her.
> 
> The play, which is based on Ms Corrie’s diary and emails, was put together by Alan Rickman, the late actor, and Katherine Viner, now the editor of the Guardian.
> 
> Ms Corrie was an activist for a pro-Palestinian organisation called the International Solidarity Movement (ISM).
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/fury-at-young-vic-revival-of-notorious-gaza-play-1.442355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes stupidity is fatal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow, you are still alive, however.
Click to expand...


I've managed to never stand in front of a moving bulldozer.
It hasn't been difficult.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Theater of the Absurd: The Jewish State vs. Palestinian Poet Dareen Tatour *

And still, within all this confusion, with the learned assistance of the prosecutor we learned several basic facts about the state of culture in Israel. What is a poem in Arabic: One that can be explained in Hebrew, because in the original language it has no existence. What is a translation: That which uproots the sapling from its soil and its cultural environment and plants it in foreign soil in order to create a Tower of Babel of words. Who is a translator? Some who is authorized by the government to find a for every word in Arabic only one interpretation in Hebrew. What is a prosecution: That which will do anything in its power to prevent Palestinian national poetry within the boundaries of the Green Line. And what is a poet? Someone who reveals the depths of her soul and the lies of the government. The prosecution’s question reveal what it is trying to conceal: That there are people who are groaning under oppression and loss of rights and are not eligible for privileges like the Jews.

Theater of the absurd: The Jewish state vs. Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> *Theater of the Absurd: The Jewish State vs. Palestinian Poet Dareen Tatour *
> 
> And still, within all this confusion, with the learned assistance of the prosecutor we learned several basic facts about the state of culture in Israel. What is a poem in Arabic: One that can be explained in Hebrew, because in the original language it has no existence. What is a translation: That which uproots the sapling from its soil and its cultural environment and plants it in foreign soil in order to create a Tower of Babel of words. Who is a translator? Some who is authorized by the government to find a for every word in Arabic only one interpretation in Hebrew. What is a prosecution: That which will do anything in its power to prevent Palestinian national poetry within the boundaries of the Green Line. And what is a poet? Someone who reveals the depths of her soul and the lies of the government. The prosecution’s question reveal what it is trying to conceal: That there are people who are groaning under oppression and loss of rights and are not eligible for privileges like the Jews.
> 
> Theater of the absurd: The Jewish state vs. Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour


They cac always move to Jordan.
Oh!  I forgot...Jordan doesn't want them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theater of the Absurd: The Jewish State vs. Palestinian Poet Dareen Tatour *
> 
> And still, within all this confusion, with the learned assistance of the prosecutor we learned several basic facts about the state of culture in Israel. What is a poem in Arabic: One that can be explained in Hebrew, because in the original language it has no existence. What is a translation: That which uproots the sapling from its soil and its cultural environment and plants it in foreign soil in order to create a Tower of Babel of words. Who is a translator? Some who is authorized by the government to find a for every word in Arabic only one interpretation in Hebrew. What is a prosecution: That which will do anything in its power to prevent Palestinian national poetry within the boundaries of the Green Line. And what is a poet? Someone who reveals the depths of her soul and the lies of the government. The prosecution’s question reveal what it is trying to conceal: That there are people who are groaning under oppression and loss of rights and are not eligible for privileges like the Jews.
> 
> Theater of the absurd: The Jewish state vs. Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour
> 
> 
> 
> They cac always move to Jordan.
> Oh!  I forgot...Jordan doesn't want them.
Click to expand...


Syria. Lots of room, few pesky Jews.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theater of the Absurd: The Jewish State vs. Palestinian Poet Dareen Tatour *
> 
> And still, within all this confusion, with the learned assistance of the prosecutor we learned several basic facts about the state of culture in Israel. What is a poem in Arabic: One that can be explained in Hebrew, because in the original language it has no existence. What is a translation: That which uproots the sapling from its soil and its cultural environment and plants it in foreign soil in order to create a Tower of Babel of words. Who is a translator? Some who is authorized by the government to find a for every word in Arabic only one interpretation in Hebrew. What is a prosecution: That which will do anything in its power to prevent Palestinian national poetry within the boundaries of the Green Line. And what is a poet? Someone who reveals the depths of her soul and the lies of the government. The prosecution’s question reveal what it is trying to conceal: That there are people who are groaning under oppression and loss of rights and are not eligible for privileges like the Jews.
> 
> Theater of the absurd: The Jewish state vs. Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour
> 
> 
> 
> They cac always move to Jordan.
> Oh!  I forgot...Jordan doesn't want them.
Click to expand...


Jordan is already hosting millions of Palestinians.  The Jew colonists and their descendants have been getting passports from the countries they came from.  Their squatting days are numbered.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theater of the Absurd: The Jewish State vs. Palestinian Poet Dareen Tatour *
> 
> And still, within all this confusion, with the learned assistance of the prosecutor we learned several basic facts about the state of culture in Israel. What is a poem in Arabic: One that can be explained in Hebrew, because in the original language it has no existence. What is a translation: That which uproots the sapling from its soil and its cultural environment and plants it in foreign soil in order to create a Tower of Babel of words. Who is a translator? Some who is authorized by the government to find a for every word in Arabic only one interpretation in Hebrew. What is a prosecution: That which will do anything in its power to prevent Palestinian national poetry within the boundaries of the Green Line. And what is a poet? Someone who reveals the depths of her soul and the lies of the government. The prosecution’s question reveal what it is trying to conceal: That there are people who are groaning under oppression and loss of rights and are not eligible for privileges like the Jews.
> 
> Theater of the absurd: The Jewish state vs. Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour
> 
> 
> 
> They cac always move to Jordan.
> Oh!  I forgot...Jordan doesn't want them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan is already hosting millions of Palestinians.  The Jew colonists and their descendants have been getting passports from the countries they came from.  Their squatting days are numbered.
Click to expand...

Then Jordan should be happy to take the rest.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theater of the Absurd: The Jewish State vs. Palestinian Poet Dareen Tatour *
> 
> And still, within all this confusion, with the learned assistance of the prosecutor we learned several basic facts about the state of culture in Israel. What is a poem in Arabic: One that can be explained in Hebrew, because in the original language it has no existence. What is a translation: That which uproots the sapling from its soil and its cultural environment and plants it in foreign soil in order to create a Tower of Babel of words. Who is a translator? Some who is authorized by the government to find a for every word in Arabic only one interpretation in Hebrew. What is a prosecution: That which will do anything in its power to prevent Palestinian national poetry within the boundaries of the Green Line. And what is a poet? Someone who reveals the depths of her soul and the lies of the government. The prosecution’s question reveal what it is trying to conceal: That there are people who are groaning under oppression and loss of rights and are not eligible for privileges like the Jews.
> 
> Theater of the absurd: The Jewish state vs. Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour
> 
> 
> 
> They cac always move to Jordan.
> Oh!  I forgot...Jordan doesn't want them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan is already hosting millions of Palestinians.  The Jew colonists and their descendants have been getting passports from the countries they came from.  Their squatting days are numbered.
Click to expand...

I just looked it up and it isn't the happy story one would imagine.


----------



## montelatici

Bylaws: No Entry for Arabs
Israel has never ceased to demonstrate creativity when it comes to discriminating against Arab citizens of the state. Hiran and Kochav Yair are just the latest examples......
read more: Bylaws: No entry for Arabs


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Bylaws: No Entry for Arabs
> Israel has never ceased to demonstrate creativity when it comes to discriminating against Arab citizens of the state. Hiran and Kochav Yair are just the latest examples......
> read more: Bylaws: No entry for Arabs


They learn from Jordan and Egypt.


----------



## montelatici

*Yes, this is really apartheid*
Middle East 
Alice Rothchild on January 27, 2017  




Yes, this is really apartheid


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> *Yes, this is really apartheid*
> Middle East
> Alice Rothchild on January 27, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is really apartheid


Just like Jordan and Egypt.


----------



## teddyearp

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **


So, I just have to ask.  Where is your absolute proof that those were Israeli soldiers at UC Irvine?


----------



## teddyearp

And I have a spoiler alert for the readers. I am not Anti-Palestinian. However I am pro-Israel. Over the years and especially earlier this year I  learned that those who claim to be for peace and Pro-Palestinian could care less about the Palestinians.

They only want the state of Israel destroyed and the Jews dead or at the very least very marginalized. You will find some threads in the sticky section that if you read through all of the posts contained within, you will see that I speak the truth. Sure many that are pro-Israel here are very anti-Palestine. However you will also find that almost every single person that posts here claiming to be pro-Palestine is ACTUALLY anti-Israel. Otherwise, they would seek peace and a peaceful solution.


----------



## montelatici

teddyearp said:


> And I have a spoiler alert for the readers. I am not Anti-Palestinian. However I am pro-Israel. Over the years and especially earlier this month I learned that those who claim to be for peace and Pro-Palestinian could care less about the Palestinians.
> 
> They only want the state of Israel destroyed and the Jews dead or at the very least very marginalized. You will find some threads in the sticky section that if you read through all of the posts contained within, you will see that I speak the truth. Sure many that are pro-Israel here are very anti-Palestine. However you will also find that almost every single person that posts here claiming to be pro-Palestine is ACTUALLY anti-Israel. Otherwise, they would seek peace and a peaceful solution.



Your post is ridiculous.  Israel, as a Jewish state, makes it impossible for non-Jews under Israeli control to ever be equal to Jews, in their own land.  If Israel were a secular democracy where those under Israeli control. of all religions had equal rights, there would not be a problem.


----------



## teddyearp

OK. I'll let you say so. However, I still have my question.

Where is your ABSOLUTE proof that those were Israeli soldiers on UC Irvine.


----------



## teddyearp

What's wrong? No proof? This makes your whole thread ridiculous.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a spoiler alert for the readers. I am not Anti-Palestinian. However I am pro-Israel. Over the years and especially earlier this month I learned that those who claim to be for peace and Pro-Palestinian could care less about the Palestinians.
> 
> They only want the state of Israel destroyed and the Jews dead or at the very least very marginalized. You will find some threads in the sticky section that if you read through all of the posts contained within, you will see that I speak the truth. Sure many that are pro-Israel here are very anti-Palestine. However you will also find that almost every single person that posts here claiming to be pro-Palestine is ACTUALLY anti-Israel. Otherwise, they would seek peace and a peaceful solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is ridiculous.  Israel, as a Jewish state, makes it impossible for non-Jews under Israeli control to ever be equal to Jews, in their own land.  If Israel were a secular democracy where those under Israeli control. of all religions had equal rights, there would not be a problem.
Click to expand...

Like Jordan.


----------



## montelatici

teddyearp said:


> OK. I'll let you say so. However, I still have my question.
> 
> Where is your ABSOLUTE proof that those were Israeli soldiers on UC Irvine.





"A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists American IDF reservists to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"


Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'll let you say so. However, I still have my question.
> 
> Where is your ABSOLUTE proof that those were Israeli soldiers on UC Irvine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists American IDF reservists to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"
> 
> 
> Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event
Click to expand...

So the potential of violence was from?


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'll let you say so. However, I still have my question.
> 
> Where is your ABSOLUTE proof that those were Israeli soldiers on UC Irvine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists American IDF reservists to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"
> 
> 
> Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the potential of violence was from?
Click to expand...


Who cares, that wasn't the question.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'll let you say so. However, I still have my question.
> 
> Where is your ABSOLUTE proof that those were Israeli soldiers on UC Irvine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists American IDF reservists to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"
> 
> 
> Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the potential of violence was from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares, that wasn't the question.
Click to expand...

You are quite explicit that all problems in our universe originate from Zionists.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'll let you say so. However, I still have my question.
> 
> Where is your ABSOLUTE proof that those were Israeli soldiers on UC Irvine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists American IDF reservists to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"
> 
> 
> Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the potential of violence was from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares, that wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite explicit that all problems in our universe originate from Zionists.
Click to expand...


Where do you get that idea.  The Palestinian's problems originate from Zionists.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'll let you say so. However, I still have my question.
> 
> Where is your ABSOLUTE proof that those were Israeli soldiers on UC Irvine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists American IDF reservists to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"
> 
> 
> Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the potential of violence was from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares, that wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite explicit that all problems in our universe originate from Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get that idea.  The Palestinian's problems originate from Zionists.
Click to expand...

There you go!
Thank God the Jordanians are taking care of them...not.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists American IDF reservists to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"
> 
> 
> Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event
> 
> 
> 
> So the potential of violence was from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares, that wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite explicit that all problems in our universe originate from Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get that idea.  The Palestinian's problems originate from Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go!
> Thank God the Jordanians are taking care of them...not.
Click to expand...


Why should the state set up for Hashemite Bedouins (Arabians) be responsible for Levantine Palestinians who had their own land until the Zionists invaded from Europe?


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the potential of violence was from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares, that wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite explicit that all problems in our universe originate from Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get that idea.  The Palestinian's problems originate from Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go!
> Thank God the Jordanians are taking care of them...not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the state set up for Hashemite Bedouins (Arabians) be responsible for Levantine Palestinians who had their own land until the Zionists invaded from Europe?
Click to expand...

I agree with you.
No one in the Muslim world has regard for one another, much less for Jews in their midst.


----------



## montelatici

No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.


And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
Click to expand...


Why should Jordan accept anymore refugees?  They have welcomed millions already. Israel is the Apartheid State.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Jordan accept anymore refugees?  They have welcomed millions already. Israel is the Apartheid State.
Click to expand...

Jordan specified that they dont want any more because they'll riot for equal rights...Apartheid.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Jordan accept anymore refugees?  They have welcomed millions already. Israel is the Apartheid State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan specified that they dont want any more because they'll riot for equal rights...Apartheid.
Click to expand...


Yes, Israel practices Apartheid, that's not news.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Jordan accept anymore refugees?  They have welcomed millions already. Israel is the Apartheid State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan specified that they dont want any more because they'll riot for equal rights...Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Israel practices Apartheid, that's not news.
Click to expand...

Jordan practices apartheid and you are intellectually dishonest.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
Click to expand...

Why is it Jordan's job to clean up after Israel?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it Jordan's job to clean up after Israel?
Click to expand...

Why did Jordan take in 1.6m of them and then stop after they realized how crazy they are?
Jordan representatives said it, not me.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it Jordan's job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Jordan take in 1.6m of them and then stop after they realized how crazy they are?
> Jordan representatives said it, not me.
Click to expand...


Jordan took in as many as they could.  They don't want to end up like the Palestinians who were not in the position to stop the migration of millions of Jews into Palestine.  Being dispossessed and evicted by foreign Jewish colonists supported by the world's foremost colonial power would drive anyone crazy.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it Jordan's job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Jordan take in 1.6m of them and then stop after they realized how crazy they are?
> Jordan representatives said it, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan took in as many as they could.  They don't want to end up like the Palestinians who were not in the position to stop the migration of millions of Jews into Palestine.  Being dispossessed and evicted by foreign Jewish colonists supported by the world's foremost colonial power would drive anyone crazy.
Click to expand...


Good, now You understand how Jews felt for thousands of years.


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it Jordan's job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Jordan take in 1.6m of them and then stop after they realized how crazy they are?
> Jordan representatives said it, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan took in as many as they could.  They don't want to end up like the Palestinians who were not in the position to stop the migration of millions of Jews into Palestine.  Being dispossessed and evicted by foreign Jewish colonists supported by the world's foremost colonial power would drive anyone crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now You understand how Jews felt for thousands of years.
Click to expand...


You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's more to do with the Palestinians getting their homeland back.  Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have accepted millions of Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it Jordan's job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Jordan take in 1.6m of them and then stop after they realized how crazy they are?
> Jordan representatives said it, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan took in as many as they could.  They don't want to end up like the Palestinians who were not in the position to stop the migration of millions of Jews into Palestine.  Being dispossessed and evicted by foreign Jewish colonists supported by the world's foremost colonial power would drive anyone crazy.
Click to expand...

You are being intellectually dishonest once again.
I read the articles.
Jordan took them in and saw their behavior and stopped the flow.
Jordan sees them for what they are and does not want to give them equal rights.
Jordan is practicing apartheid.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jordan doesn't want them and won't give them equal rights...Apartheid!
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it Jordan's job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Jordan take in 1.6m of them and then stop after they realized how crazy they are?
> Jordan representatives said it, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan took in as many as they could.  They don't want to end up like the Palestinians who were not in the position to stop the migration of millions of Jews into Palestine.  Being dispossessed and evicted by foreign Jewish colonists supported by the world's foremost colonial power would drive anyone crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now You understand how Jews felt for thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
Click to expand...

Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
You are a special type of insane.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it Jordan's job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Jordan take in 1.6m of them and then stop after they realized how crazy they are?
> Jordan representatives said it, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan took in as many as they could.  They don't want to end up like the Palestinians who were not in the position to stop the migration of millions of Jews into Palestine.  Being dispossessed and evicted by foreign Jewish colonists supported by the world's foremost colonial power would drive anyone crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now You understand how Jews felt for thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
Click to expand...


Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Jordan take in 1.6m of them and then stop after they realized how crazy they are?
> Jordan representatives said it, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan took in as many as they could.  They don't want to end up like the Palestinians who were not in the position to stop the migration of millions of Jews into Palestine.  Being dispossessed and evicted by foreign Jewish colonists supported by the world's foremost colonial power would drive anyone crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now You understand how Jews felt for thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
Click to expand...

Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan took in as many as they could.  They don't want to end up like the Palestinians who were not in the position to stop the migration of millions of Jews into Palestine.  Being dispossessed and evicted by foreign Jewish colonists supported by the world's foremost colonial power would drive anyone crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now You understand how Jews felt for thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
> Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
> Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?
Click to expand...


Do you realize how stupid you are to not know that those that practiced Judaism converted to Christianity along with those that practiced Paganism and Samaritanism and other religions when Christianity became the Roman state religion? Even Zionist scholars know it.

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*

*In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that*

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> *Even Zionist scholars know it.*


  From the same link:

Palestine inhabited by a mixed population

_From the time the Arabians, along with their non-Arabian recruits, entered Palestine and Syria, they found and themselves added to what was "ethnologically a chaos of all the possible human combinations to which, when Palestine became a land of pilgrimage, a new admixture was added."1 *Among the peoples who have been counted as "indigenous Palestinian Arabs" are Balkans, Greeks, Syrians, Latins, Egyptians, Turks, Armenians, Italians, Persians, Kurds, Germans, Afghans, Circassians, Bosnians, Sudanese, Samaritans, Algerians, Motawila, and Tartars.*

John of Wurzburg lists for the middle era of the kingdom, Latins, Germans, Hungarians, Scots, Navarese, Bretons, English, Franks, Ruthenians, Bohemians, Greeks, Bulgarians, Georgians, Armenians, Syrians, Persian Nestorians, Indians,Egyptians, Copts, Maronites and natives from the Nile Delta. The list might be much extended, for it was the period of the great self-willed city-states in Europe, and Amalfi, Pisans, Genoese, Venetians, and Marseillais, who had quarters in all the bigger cities, owned villages, and had trading rights, would, in all probability, have submitted to any of the above designations, only under pressure. Besides all these, Norsemen, Danes, Frisians, Tartars, Jews, Arabs, Russians, Nubians, and Samaritans, can be safely added to the greatest human agglomeration drawn together in one small area of the globe."2

*Greeks fled the Muslim rule in Greece, and landed in Palestine. By the mid-seventeenth century, the Greeks lived everywhere in the Holy Land--constituting about twenty percent of the population-and their authority dominated the villages.3 *
Between 1750 and 1766 Jaffa had been rebuilt, and had some five hundred houses. Turks, Arabs, Greeks and Armenians and a solitary Latin monk lived there, to attend to the wants of the thousands of pilgrims who had to be temporarily housed in the port before proceeding to Jerusalem.4...._


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Even Zionist scholars know it.*
> 
> 
> 
> From the same link:
> 
> Palestine inhabited by a mixed population
> 
> _From the time the Arabians, along with their non-Arabian recruits, entered Palestine and Syria, they found and themselves added to what was "ethnologically a chaos of all the possible human combinations to which, when Palestine became a land of pilgrimage, a new admixture was added."1 *Among the peoples who have been counted as "indigenous Palestinian Arabs" are Balkans, Greeks, Syrians, Latins, Egyptians, Turks, Armenians, Italians, Persians, Kurds, Germans, Afghans, Circassians, Bosnians, Sudanese, Samaritans, Algerians, Motawila, and Tartars.*
> 
> John of Wurzburg lists for the middle era of the kingdom, Latins, Germans, Hungarians, Scots, Navarese, Bretons, English, Franks, Ruthenians, Bohemians, Greeks, Bulgarians, Georgians, Armenians, Syrians, Persian Nestorians, Indians,Egyptians, Copts, Maronites and natives from the Nile Delta. The list might be much extended, for it was the period of the great self-willed city-states in Europe, and Amalfi, Pisans, Genoese, Venetians, and Marseillais, who had quarters in all the bigger cities, owned villages, and had trading rights, would, in all probability, have submitted to any of the above designations, only under pressure. Besides all these, Norsemen, Danes, Frisians, Tartars, Jews, Arabs, Russians, Nubians, and Samaritans, can be safely added to the greatest human agglomeration drawn together in one small area of the globe."2
> 
> *Greeks fled the Muslim rule in Greece, and landed in Palestine. By the mid-seventeenth century, the Greeks lived everywhere in the Holy Land--constituting about twenty percent of the population-and their authority dominated the villages.3 *
> Between 1750 and 1766 Jaffa had been rebuilt, and had some five hundred houses. Turks, Arabs, Greeks and Armenians and a solitary Latin monk lived there, to attend to the wants of the thousands of pilgrims who had to be temporarily housed in the port before proceeding to Jerusalem.4...._
Click to expand...


And the authior concludes that:

*"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin....."
*
None of your deflection can change the meaning of the author's conculsion.  So stuff it.

Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Even Zionist scholars know it.*
> 
> 
> 
> From the same link:
> 
> Palestine inhabited by a mixed population
> 
> _From the time the Arabians, along with their non-Arabian recruits, entered Palestine and Syria, they found and themselves added to what was "ethnologically a chaos of all the possible human combinations to which, when Palestine became a land of pilgrimage, a new admixture was added."1 *Among the peoples who have been counted as "indigenous Palestinian Arabs" are Balkans, Greeks, Syrians, Latins, Egyptians, Turks, Armenians, Italians, Persians, Kurds, Germans, Afghans, Circassians, Bosnians, Sudanese, Samaritans, Algerians, Motawila, and Tartars.*
> 
> John of Wurzburg lists for the middle era of the kingdom, Latins, Germans, Hungarians, Scots, Navarese, Bretons, English, Franks, Ruthenians, Bohemians, Greeks, Bulgarians, Georgians, Armenians, Syrians, Persian Nestorians, Indians,Egyptians, Copts, Maronites and natives from the Nile Delta. The list might be much extended, for it was the period of the great self-willed city-states in Europe, and Amalfi, Pisans, Genoese, Venetians, and Marseillais, who had quarters in all the bigger cities, owned villages, and had trading rights, would, in all probability, have submitted to any of the above designations, only under pressure. Besides all these, Norsemen, Danes, Frisians, Tartars, Jews, Arabs, Russians, Nubians, and Samaritans, can be safely added to the greatest human agglomeration drawn together in one small area of the globe."2
> 
> *Greeks fled the Muslim rule in Greece, and landed in Palestine. By the mid-seventeenth century, the Greeks lived everywhere in the Holy Land--constituting about twenty percent of the population-and their authority dominated the villages.3 *
> Between 1750 and 1766 Jaffa had been rebuilt, and had some five hundred houses. Turks, Arabs, Greeks and Armenians and a solitary Latin monk lived there, to attend to the wants of the thousands of pilgrims who had to be temporarily housed in the port before proceeding to Jerusalem.4...._
Click to expand...

Indeed, and they lived together peacefully for centuries.

Then the Zionists came and fucked it all up. There has been nothing but war ever since.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now You understand how Jews felt for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
> Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
> Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how stupid you are to not know that those that practiced Judaism converted to Christianity along with those that practiced Paganism and Samaritanism and other religions when Christianity became the Roman state religion? Even Zionist scholars know it.
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
> 
> *In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that*
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*
Click to expand...

Gee, that was a lot if gibberish which makes no mention of mass conversion of Jews to anything.
Once again, the majority of Jews did not live in Jerusalem.
About 300,000 Jews were massacred in Jerusalem, a few hundred thousand more were brought to Rome as slaves.
The non-elite were not allowed in Jerusalem.
There were always Jews in Israel.
Most of the massacres took place between the Mediterranean and Jerusalem.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Even Zionist scholars know it.*
> 
> 
> 
> From the same link:
> 
> Palestine inhabited by a mixed population
> 
> _From the time the Arabians, along with their non-Arabian recruits, entered Palestine and Syria, they found and themselves added to what was "ethnologically a chaos of all the possible human combinations to which, when Palestine became a land of pilgrimage, a new admixture was added."1 *Among the peoples who have been counted as "indigenous Palestinian Arabs" are Balkans, Greeks, Syrians, Latins, Egyptians, Turks, Armenians, Italians, Persians, Kurds, Germans, Afghans, Circassians, Bosnians, Sudanese, Samaritans, Algerians, Motawila, and Tartars.*
> 
> John of Wurzburg lists for the middle era of the kingdom, Latins, Germans, Hungarians, Scots, Navarese, Bretons, English, Franks, Ruthenians, Bohemians, Greeks, Bulgarians, Georgians, Armenians, Syrians, Persian Nestorians, Indians,Egyptians, Copts, Maronites and natives from the Nile Delta. The list might be much extended, for it was the period of the great self-willed city-states in Europe, and Amalfi, Pisans, Genoese, Venetians, and Marseillais, who had quarters in all the bigger cities, owned villages, and had trading rights, would, in all probability, have submitted to any of the above designations, only under pressure. Besides all these, Norsemen, Danes, Frisians, Tartars, Jews, Arabs, Russians, Nubians, and Samaritans, can be safely added to the greatest human agglomeration drawn together in one small area of the globe."2
> 
> *Greeks fled the Muslim rule in Greece, and landed in Palestine. By the mid-seventeenth century, the Greeks lived everywhere in the Holy Land--constituting about twenty percent of the population-and their authority dominated the villages.3 *
> Between 1750 and 1766 Jaffa had been rebuilt, and had some five hundred houses. Turks, Arabs, Greeks and Armenians and a solitary Latin monk lived there, to attend to the wants of the thousands of pilgrims who had to be temporarily housed in the port before proceeding to Jerusalem.4...._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and they lived together peacefully for centuries.
> 
> Then the Zionists came and fucked it all up. There has been nothing but war ever since.
Click to expand...

Why would anybody want to conquer a land of public Arab toilets?
The Jews had commerce, the Arabs had shit; there was nothing to steal.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Even Zionist scholars know it.*
> 
> 
> 
> From the same link:
> 
> Palestine inhabited by a mixed population
> 
> _From the time the Arabians, along with their non-Arabian recruits, entered Palestine and Syria, they found and themselves added to what was "ethnologically a chaos of all the possible human combinations to which, when Palestine became a land of pilgrimage, a new admixture was added."1 *Among the peoples who have been counted as "indigenous Palestinian Arabs" are Balkans, Greeks, Syrians, Latins, Egyptians, Turks, Armenians, Italians, Persians, Kurds, Germans, Afghans, Circassians, Bosnians, Sudanese, Samaritans, Algerians, Motawila, and Tartars.*
> 
> John of Wurzburg lists for the middle era of the kingdom, Latins, Germans, Hungarians, Scots, Navarese, Bretons, English, Franks, Ruthenians, Bohemians, Greeks, Bulgarians, Georgians, Armenians, Syrians, Persian Nestorians, Indians,Egyptians, Copts, Maronites and natives from the Nile Delta. The list might be much extended, for it was the period of the great self-willed city-states in Europe, and Amalfi, Pisans, Genoese, Venetians, and Marseillais, who had quarters in all the bigger cities, owned villages, and had trading rights, would, in all probability, have submitted to any of the above designations, only under pressure. Besides all these, Norsemen, Danes, Frisians, Tartars, Jews, Arabs, Russians, Nubians, and Samaritans, can be safely added to the greatest human agglomeration drawn together in one small area of the globe."2
> 
> *Greeks fled the Muslim rule in Greece, and landed in Palestine. By the mid-seventeenth century, the Greeks lived everywhere in the Holy Land--constituting about twenty percent of the population-and their authority dominated the villages.3 *
> Between 1750 and 1766 Jaffa had been rebuilt, and had some five hundred houses. Turks, Arabs, Greeks and Armenians and a solitary Latin monk lived there, to attend to the wants of the thousands of pilgrims who had to be temporarily housed in the port before proceeding to Jerusalem.4...._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and they lived together peacefully for centuries.
> 
> Then the Zionists came and fucked it all up. There has been nothing but war ever since.
Click to expand...


_"They all lived in peace"_ is simply a slogan.
One has to look just a 100 yrs prior to the 1st Zionist immigration, to see that the society was divided, sectarian and full of inner-struggles. 
Even when Jews were not involved in those struggles, they were targeted first.
Jews suffered and wrote songs about liberation.

But then again what is a problem with a small massacre of Jews here and there, right?


----------



## teddyearp

montelatici said:


> "A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists* American IDF reservists* to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"
> 
> 
> Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event


Oh, I was going to quote something else that blows a hole in this, but you already provided it. *American IDF Reservist*s are not Israeli soldiers. Says it right there. American. From your quote.  From your link. Your post, debunking itself.

How cool is that?


----------



## montelatici

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A group of IDF reservists had to be escorted out of a Students SupportinProject Gideon – an initiative of Reservists on Duty, an anti-BDS group in Israel in collaboration with the Lone Soldier Center – which enlists* American IDF reservists* to fight against BDS on university and college campuses across North America.g Israel speaking event by police following a large protest by pro-Palestinian students at the University of California, Irvine, last week........"
> 
> 
> Police called to escort pro-Israel activists from UC Irvine campus event
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I was going to quote something else that blows a hole in this, but you already provided it. *American IDF Reservist*s are not Israeli soldiers. Says it right there. American. From your quote.  From your link. Your post, debunking itself.
> 
> How cool is that?
Click to expand...


So IDF reservists soldiers that happen to have US or US/Israeli citizenship are not soldiers.  Leave it to Teddy to insult Israeli soldiers when it is convenient for his propaganda,  Keep it up, you are hilarious. However, you really should learn a bit more about the IDF before spouting your nonsense propaganda.

"The system of reserves frees up the vast majority of its soldiers to take an active part in society and the economy. At the same time, the army is able to mobilize hundreds of thousands of reserves within hours and the full strength of the army within 48 hours. The system of reserves means that the army has officers and soldiers with considerable life experience and managerial expertise. Reserve units carry out many operations, such as Operation Defensive Shield, in the recent wave of Palestinian violence. The rationale is that *reserve soldiers* are more mature and can be expected to handle situations more diplomatically and calmly. "

General Information about the IDF - Israel Defense Forces


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Even Zionist scholars know it.*
> 
> 
> 
> From the same link:
> 
> Palestine inhabited by a mixed population
> 
> _From the time the Arabians, along with their non-Arabian recruits, entered Palestine and Syria, they found and themselves added to what was "ethnologically a chaos of all the possible human combinations to which, when Palestine became a land of pilgrimage, a new admixture was added."1 *Among the peoples who have been counted as "indigenous Palestinian Arabs" are Balkans, Greeks, Syrians, Latins, Egyptians, Turks, Armenians, Italians, Persians, Kurds, Germans, Afghans, Circassians, Bosnians, Sudanese, Samaritans, Algerians, Motawila, and Tartars.*
> 
> John of Wurzburg lists for the middle era of the kingdom, Latins, Germans, Hungarians, Scots, Navarese, Bretons, English, Franks, Ruthenians, Bohemians, Greeks, Bulgarians, Georgians, Armenians, Syrians, Persian Nestorians, Indians,Egyptians, Copts, Maronites and natives from the Nile Delta. The list might be much extended, for it was the period of the great self-willed city-states in Europe, and Amalfi, Pisans, Genoese, Venetians, and Marseillais, who had quarters in all the bigger cities, owned villages, and had trading rights, would, in all probability, have submitted to any of the above designations, only under pressure. Besides all these, Norsemen, Danes, Frisians, Tartars, Jews, Arabs, Russians, Nubians, and Samaritans, can be safely added to the greatest human agglomeration drawn together in one small area of the globe."2
> 
> *Greeks fled the Muslim rule in Greece, and landed in Palestine. By the mid-seventeenth century, the Greeks lived everywhere in the Holy Land--constituting about twenty percent of the population-and their authority dominated the villages.3 *
> Between 1750 and 1766 Jaffa had been rebuilt, and had some five hundred houses. Turks, Arabs, Greeks and Armenians and a solitary Latin monk lived there, to attend to the wants of the thousands of pilgrims who had to be temporarily housed in the port before proceeding to Jerusalem.4...._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and they lived together peacefully for centuries.
> 
> Then the Zionists came and fucked it all up. There has been nothing but war ever since.
Click to expand...


Yes, those peaceful dhimmis knew their place.


----------



## teddyearp

Hogwash, monti. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.  You said Israeli soldiers.Your 'proof' states American reservists. Who is the one twisting things to fit their narrative?

Furthermore, you state that the Palestinians are actually Jews who converted to Christianity and then Islam.  Then you claim that the Jews are actually converts to Judaism from Europe.

Oh the irony!


----------



## Challenger

teddyearp said:


> Hogwash, monti. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.  You said Israeli soldiers.Your 'proof' states American reservists. Who is the one twisting things to fit their narrative?
> 
> Furthermore, you state that the Palestinians are actually Jews who converted to Christianity and then Islam.  Then you claim that the Jews are actually converts to Judaism from Europe.
> 
> Oh the irony!


Seems completely rational to me, This is a British Soldier...







...who happens to be Nepalese (Gurkha). Are you saying there are no Americans in the IDF?

Are you also saying that American-Israelis (dual citizenship) serving in the IDF reserve cannot be recruited to dissemble propaganda (Hasbara) on American soil?


----------



## teddyearp

Nope. I didn't say any of that.


----------



## Challenger

teddyearp said:


> Nope. I didn't say any of that.



Really?



teddyearp said:


> *American IDF Reservist*s are not Israeli soldiers.


----------



## montelatici

teddyearp said:


> Hogwash, monti. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.  You said Israeli soldiers.Your 'proof' states American reservists. Who is the one twisting things to fit their narrative?
> 
> Furthermore, you state that the Palestinians are actually Jews who converted to Christianity and then Islam.  Then you claim that the Jews are actually converts to Judaism from Europe.
> 
> Oh the irony!



Do you believe that reservists are not soldiers?

The Palestinians are in great part descendants of Jews, among others of the area, that converted to Christianity and then to Islam. From a Zionist website:

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*


The Zionist Jews from Europe that invaded Palestine are descendants of Europeans that converted to Judaism.

*Genes Of Most Ashkenazi Jews Trace Back To Indigenous Europe, Not Middle East*

*Genes Of Most Ashkenazi Jews Trace Back To Indigenous Europe, Not Middle East*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How A Free Syrian Army Unit Uncovered The Rebels’ Israeli Connection*

QUNEITRA, SYRIA —
Ahmad Kaboul has big shoes to fill. Earlier this summer, his childhood friend and commanding officer of the Golan Brigade, Majed Hamoud, was killed by Jabhat Al Nusra, Syria’s al Qaeda affiliate, which now goes by the name Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham.

Founded as one of the dizzying array of fighting units in Syria’s six-year civil war, the genesis of the Golan Brigade was one of the most remarkable. The brigade was established in 2014 by Syrian fighters who had defected from the Free Syrian Army rebel group after they made a shocking discovery: their unit had been coordinating with the Israelis.

After switching sides to support the Syrian government, they witnessed the Israeli military providing direct air cover for attacks launched against them by Al Qaeda. The Israelis even tried to kill Majed on several occasions before Al Qaeda’s Syrian franchise, Nusra, finally did him in.

How A Free Syrian Army Unit Uncovered The Rebels’ Israeli Connection


----------



## louie888

*Need a reminder about fascist politicians in Israel?*









IMAGES OF THE DAY ~~ THE FACES OF TERRORISM


----------



## Shusha

Comparing people to animals is certainly abhorrent, no matter what side is doing it.  (And both sides do).

But asserting that the Jewish people will not divide Jerusalem or withdraw from land or that they will strengthen the settlements are legitimate political statements and not the least bit offensive.


----------



## Hollie

You have to think _Peace Partners_™ when it comes to Islamic terrorists who have a written hate and war manual that defines the insensate revulsion for Jews (and all competing religions) that has driven Islamist ideology for 1,400 years.


Arab League lies: Israel does medical experiments on prisoners and murders them - PMW Bulletins

Arab League lies: Israel does medical experiments on prisoners and murders them

*Arab League echoes PA lies and libels:*

*Libel: Israel does medical experiments on prisoners *
*Libel: Israel murders prisoners*
*Libel: Israel steals organs of so-called Martyrs*


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> But asserting that the Jewish people will not divide Jerusalem or withdraw from land or that they will strengthen the settlements are legitimate political statements and not the least bit offensive...



...to Zionist racists. There, fixed it for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now You understand how Jews felt for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
> Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
> Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how stupid you are to not know that those that practiced Judaism converted to Christianity along with those that practiced Paganism and Samaritanism and other religions when Christianity became the Roman state religion? Even Zionist scholars know it.
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
> 
> *In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that*
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
> Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
> Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how stupid you are to not know that those that practiced Judaism converted to Christianity along with those that practiced Paganism and Samaritanism and other religions when Christianity became the Roman state religion? Even Zionist scholars know it.
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
> 
> *In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that*
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you're whining because Jews are stealing land from Jews?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
> Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
> Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how stupid you are to not know that those that practiced Judaism converted to Christianity along with those that practiced Paganism and Samaritanism and other religions when Christianity became the Roman state religion? Even Zionist scholars know it.
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
> 
> *In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that*
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're whining because Jews are stealing land from Jews?
Click to expand...

Stealing is stealing. It doesn't matter the perps or victims.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## louie888

*PressTV-‘Israeli rabbis involved in selling babies’
*
A recent report has revealed that a network of Israeli rabbis has been actively involved in the underground baby trafficking trade and smuggling pregnant women from the occupied territories to the United States to sell their newborn babies there.*
*
Great, we get to add child trafficking to the list of these wonderful people.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
> Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
> Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how stupid you are to not know that those that practiced Judaism converted to Christianity along with those that practiced Paganism and Samaritanism and other religions when Christianity became the Roman state religion? Even Zionist scholars know it.
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
> 
> *In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that*
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
> Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
> Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how stupid you are to not know that those that practiced Judaism converted to Christianity along with those that practiced Paganism and Samaritanism and other religions when Christianity became the Roman state religion? Even Zionist scholars know it.
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
> 
> *In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that*
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're whining because Jews are stealing land from Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stealing is stealing. It doesn't matter the perps or victims.
Click to expand...

In this case, definitley perps.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> *PressTV-‘Israeli rabbis involved in selling babies’
> *
> A recent report has revealed that a network of Israeli rabbis has been actively involved in the underground baby trafficking trade and smuggling pregnant women from the occupied territories to the United States to sell their newborn babies there.
> 
> Great, we get to add child trafficking to the list of these wonderful people.



Well, if you dun' seen it on PressTV, it must be true.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: ‘International law is with the Palestinians’*

On “all the major issues, international law is strongly on the side of Palestinians,” stated former United Nations human rights investigator and emeritus professor of international law at Princeton university, Richard A. Falk.

During a conference titled “Palestine, Apartheid and Future” at Istanbul’s Sebahattin Zaim University on Wednesday 16 August, Falk clarified that “whether it is a matter of the illegal settlement, the blockade of Gaza, the annexation of Jerusalem, the diversion of water, the use of excessive force, very important issue, the right of return of refugees,” it is clear that international law is with the Palestinians.

Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: 'International law is with the Palestinians'


----------



## Hollie

*Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*

Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?


If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.


----------



## Hollie

UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch


U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”

The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.

In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.

The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”

U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it:

The United States is outraged by the report of the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA). That such anti-Israel propaganda would come from a body whose membership nearly universally does not recognize Israel is unsurprising. That it was drafted by Richard Falk, a man who has repeatedly made biased and deeply offensive comments about Israel and espoused ridiculous conspiracy theories, including about the 9/11 terrorist attacks, is equally unsurprising. The United Nations Secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether. The United States stands with our ally Israel and will continue to oppose biased and anti-Israel actions across the UN system and around the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> *Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*
> 
> Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?
> 
> 
> If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.


This guy bases his conclusions on Israeli say so, not on actual facts.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*
> 
> Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?
> 
> 
> If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy bases his conclusions on Israeli say so, not on actual facts.
Click to expand...


You base your nonsense claims on false premises buttressed by willful ignorance.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*
> 
> Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?
> 
> 
> If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy bases his conclusions on Israeli say so, not on actual facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You base your nonsense claims on false premises buttressed by willful ignorance.
Click to expand...

Not so. One of his first statements based on Israeli say so is:

Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...​
This is not true.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*
> 
> Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?
> 
> 
> If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy bases his conclusions on Israeli say so, not on actual facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You base your nonsense claims on false premises buttressed by willful ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. One of his first statements based on Israeli say so is:
> 
> Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...​
> This is not true.
Click to expand...


It is true. You may wish to parade your ignorance like a Hamas terrorist parades his ski mask, but don't expect others not to point at laugh at your buffoonery.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*
> 
> Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?
> 
> 
> If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy bases his conclusions on Israeli say so, not on actual facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You base your nonsense claims on false premises buttressed by willful ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. One of his first statements based on Israeli say so is:
> 
> Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...​
> This is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true. You may wish to parade your ignorance like a Hamas terrorist parades his ski mask, but don't expect others not to point at laugh at your buffoonery.
Click to expand...

Nice rant, but you made no attempt to refute my statement.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*
> 
> Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?
> 
> 
> If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy bases his conclusions on Israeli say so, not on actual facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You base your nonsense claims on false premises buttressed by willful ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. One of his first statements based on Israeli say so is:
> 
> Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...​
> This is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true. You may wish to parade your ignorance like a Hamas terrorist parades his ski mask, but don't expect others not to point at laugh at your buffoonery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant, but you made no attempt to refute my statement.
Click to expand...


Nice dodge but your islamo-tap dance to avoid addressing my comments is pretty typical for you.


----------



## louie888

*Hollie*

He is correct. you never refuted...

*Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...*
*
This is not true.*


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> *Hollie*
> 
> He is correct. you never refuted...
> 
> *Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...*
> 
> *This is not true.*




*You're clueless.* 

You are an accomplice to cluelessness. But, you knew that.


----------



## louie888

Nice refutation, thanks, I needed a giggle.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Nice refutation, thanks, I needed a giggle.



Thanks. I knew you would shuffle off when you are confronted with an argument that goes over your head.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*
> 
> Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?
> 
> 
> If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy bases his conclusions on Israeli say so, not on actual facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You base your nonsense claims on false premises buttressed by willful ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. One of his first statements based on Israeli say so is:
> 
> Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...​
> This is not true.
Click to expand...


*Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...

This is not true.*

Where did the missiles go?


----------



## Shusha

According to Tinmore, Israel does not exist.  So its literally impossible to fire rockets at Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> According to Tinmore, Israel does not exist.  So its literally impossible to fire rockets at Israel.


Why does every map of Israel show it with fake borders?


----------



## louie888

P F Tinmore said:


> Why does every map of Israel show it with fake borders?


They were created by zionists.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Tinmore, Israel does not exist.  So its literally impossible to fire rockets at Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does every map of Israel show it with fake borders?
Click to expand...


Good question.  Are you suggesting they should be shown with their real borders?  The ones with Jordan and Egypt.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Tinmore, Israel does not exist.  So its literally impossible to fire rockets at Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does every map of Israel show it with fake borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question.  Are you suggesting they should be shown with their real borders?  The ones with Jordan and Egypt.
Click to expand...

Israel claims borders on Palestinian land.

That's rich.


----------



## Shusha

Coming from someone who believes Israel doesn't exist and therefore no crimes can be committed against Jewish people, that IS rich.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law in Gaza?*
> 
> Is Israel or Hamas Breaking International Law?
> 
> 
> If one peers through the fog of talk and looks at how states act, one can discern the bottom-line legal positions that count. Few states are willing to sanction or penalize Israel for its treatment of Gaza. That’s because supporting Hamas could translate into legal precedents that do not serve states’ interests. If you think of the Palestinians in Gaza as members of Israel’s population, then support for Hamas means support for the principle that internal populations may rise up, demand independence, and use violent means if their demands are rejected. Does China want Tibetans to cite such a precedent? Do the Turks want that for the Kurds? No, they do not. States have accepted few restrictions in theory, and virtually none in practice, on their ability to deal with insurgencies and related threats by unhappy populations under their control. So whatever moral claims the Palestinians in Gaza might advance, and however much sympathy they gain in other countries, they will not find a real ally in international law.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy bases his conclusions on Israeli say so, not on actual facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You base your nonsense claims on false premises buttressed by willful ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. One of his first statements based on Israeli say so is:
> 
> Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...​
> This is not true.
Click to expand...


*Hamas had fired numerous missiles onto Israeli territory,...

This is not true.
*
Where did the missiles go?


----------



## louie888

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel claims borders on Palestinian land.
> 
> That's rich.


And it lies at the bottom of all this horror.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Coming from someone who believes Israel doesn't exist and therefore no crimes can be committed against Jewish people, that IS rich.


So then, prove me wrong. This is a discussion board. Make your case.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from someone who believes Israel doesn't exist and therefore no crimes can be committed against Jewish people, that IS rich.
> 
> 
> 
> So then, prove me wrong. This is a discussion board. Make your case.
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight.  You want me to make a case that Israel exists.  And that your morally corrupt perversion of international humanitarian law that it is legal to kill Jewish people is false.  FFS.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Let me get this straight. You want me to make a case that Israel exists.


Go for it. Good luck.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You want me to make a case that Israel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Good luck.
Click to expand...


What is the criteria for the existence of a State?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You want me to make a case that Israel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Hamas can show you where Israel's borders are. Go there and see for yourself, wannabe.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Europeans that converted to Judaism?  Their homelands were the nations they were citizens of in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, sweetie, whatever you say.
> All the Catholics became Jews and all the Jews became Catholics.
> You are a special type of insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those in Palestine practicing other religions converted to Christianity in the years following the establishment of Christianity as the Roman state religion in the late 4th century, most people know that. They had to in order to live in Jerusalem and its enivrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know there are other cities in Israel other than Jerusalem?
> Did you know that the majority of Jews during both temples did not live in Jerusalem?
> Do you realize how stupid you appear to be every time you infer that Jerusalem is the only city in ancient Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how stupid you are to not know that those that practiced Judaism converted to Christianity along with those that practiced Paganism and Samaritanism and other religions when Christianity became the Roman state religion? Even Zionist scholars know it.
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
> 
> *In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that*
> 
> *Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Interesting who were those "fake Jews"  with whom they compared the 165 Gazans in the study?
What even more fascinates me, is that the Jews still keep to their indigenous Jewish culture and identity.
And You think this is why these people are better ruled by Hamas?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You want me to make a case that Israel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the criteria for the existence of a State?
Click to expand...

*ARTICLE 1*
The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: a ) a permanent population; b ) a defined territory; c ) government; and d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.

The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You want me to make a case that Israel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the criteria for the existence of a State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: a ) a permanent population; b ) a defined territory; c ) government; and d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
Click to expand...

Thank you for yet again posting a Link to a document that would take anyone several hours to read and then another few years of stufy in order to understand in context.
You and your ideological morons brothers keep losing wars.
Maybe you're worshiping the wrong deity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You want me to make a case that Israel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the criteria for the existence of a State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: a ) a permanent population; b ) a defined territory; c ) government; and d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for yet again posting a Link to a document that would take anyone several hours to read and then another few years of stufy in order to understand in context.
> You and your ideological morons brothers keep losing wars.
> Maybe you're worshiping the wrong deity.
Click to expand...

If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything.

Actually, there are only 16 articles mostly consisting of one or two sentences.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You want me to make a case that Israel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the criteria for the existence of a State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: a ) a permanent population; b ) a defined territory; c ) government; and d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for yet again posting a Link to a document that would take anyone several hours to read and then another few years of stufy in order to understand in context.
> You and your ideological morons brothers keep losing wars.
> Maybe you're worshiping the wrong deity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything.
> 
> Actually, there are only 16 articles mostly consisting of one or two sentences.
Click to expand...


"If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything."
You are referring the the group of people on earth who have one of the highest literacy rates on earth, not to mention an overwhelming percentage of hard science Noble Peace Prizes.
And you're still an idiot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the criteria for the existence of a State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: a ) a permanent population; b ) a defined territory; c ) government; and d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for yet again posting a Link to a document that would take anyone several hours to read and then another few years of stufy in order to understand in context.
> You and your ideological morons brothers keep losing wars.
> Maybe you're worshiping the wrong deity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything.
> 
> Actually, there are only 16 articles mostly consisting of one or two sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything."
> You are referring the the group of people on earth who have one of the highest literacy rates on earth, not to mention an overwhelming percentage of hard science Noble Peace Prizes.
> And you're still an idiot.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the criteria for the existence of a State?
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: a ) a permanent population; b ) a defined territory; c ) government; and d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for yet again posting a Link to a document that would take anyone several hours to read and then another few years of stufy in order to understand in context.
> You and your ideological morons brothers keep losing wars.
> Maybe you're worshiping the wrong deity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything.
> 
> Actually, there are only 16 articles mostly consisting of one or two sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything."
> You are referring the the group of people on earth who have one of the highest literacy rates on earth, not to mention an overwhelming percentage of hard science Noble Peace Prizes.
> And you're still an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...

Fact is *not* deflection.
I *have* noticed that *anything* that doesn't comply with *your* notion of reality is a deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: a ) a permanent population; b ) a defined territory; c ) government; and d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet again posting a Link to a document that would take anyone several hours to read and then another few years of stufy in order to understand in context.
> You and your ideological morons brothers keep losing wars.
> Maybe you're worshiping the wrong deity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything.
> 
> Actually, there are only 16 articles mostly consisting of one or two sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything."
> You are referring the the group of people on earth who have one of the highest literacy rates on earth, not to mention an overwhelming percentage of hard science Noble Peace Prizes.
> And you're still an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is *not* deflection.
> I *have* noticed that *anything* that doesn't comply with *your* notion of reality is a deflection.
Click to expand...

It was not relevant to the current discussion.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet again posting a Link to a document that would take anyone several hours to read and then another few years of stufy in order to understand in context.
> You and your ideological morons brothers keep losing wars.
> Maybe you're worshiping the wrong deity.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything.
> 
> Actually, there are only 16 articles mostly consisting of one or two sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything."
> You are referring the the group of people on earth who have one of the highest literacy rates on earth, not to mention an overwhelming percentage of hard science Noble Peace Prizes.
> And you're still an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is *not* deflection.
> I *have* noticed that *anything* that doesn't comply with *your* notion of reality is a deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not relevant to the current discussion.
Click to expand...

Your mangling of history is always relevant to the current discussion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything.
> 
> Actually, there are only 16 articles mostly consisting of one or two sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything."
> You are referring the the group of people on earth who have one of the highest literacy rates on earth, not to mention an overwhelming percentage of hard science Noble Peace Prizes.
> And you're still an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is *not* deflection.
> I *have* noticed that *anything* that doesn't comply with *your* notion of reality is a deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mangling of history is always relevant to the current discussion.
Click to expand...

How would you know when you don't look at information?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If there is one thing that is consistent among Zionists is that they refuse to learn anything."
> You are referring the the group of people on earth who have one of the highest literacy rates on earth, not to mention an overwhelming percentage of hard science Noble Peace Prizes.
> And you're still an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is *not* deflection.
> I *have* noticed that *anything* that doesn't comply with *your* notion of reality is a deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mangling of history is always relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know when you don't look at information?
Click to expand...

I always look at information you can only find on Islamic sites...not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is *not* deflection.
> I *have* noticed that *anything* that doesn't comply with *your* notion of reality is a deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mangling of history is always relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know when you don't look at information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always look at information you can only find on Islamic sites...not.
Click to expand...

Indeed, if it is not from israelibullshit.il you won't look at it.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is *not* deflection.
> I *have* noticed that *anything* that doesn't comply with *your* notion of reality is a deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mangling of history is always relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know when you don't look at information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always look at information you can only find on Islamic sites...not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, if it is not from israelibullshit.il you won't look at it.
Click to expand...

Nope...If it's *only* from an Islamic site I won't read it.
And the fact is you have *no* retort to that fact.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Your mangling of history is always relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know when you don't look at information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always look at information you can only find on Islamic sites...not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, if it is not from israelibullshit.il you won't look at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...If it's *only* from an Islamic site I won't read it.
> And the fact is you have *no* retort to that fact.
Click to expand...

Sure, the last thing I posted, that you would not look at, was a treaty that had nothing to do with Islam.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mangling of history is always relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know when you don't look at information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always look at information you can only find on Islamic sites...not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, if it is not from israelibullshit.il you won't look at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...If it's *only* from an Islamic site I won't read it.
> And the fact is you have *no* retort to that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the last thing I posted, that you would not look at, was a treaty that had nothing to do with Islam.
Click to expand...

If Palestine belonged to the "Palestinians" no one else would have received a portion of it.
And you have to deal with the fact that *many* national borders and populations were moved after WWI *and* WWII.
So stop your crying.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know when you don't look at information?
> 
> 
> 
> I always look at information you can only find on Islamic sites...not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, if it is not from israelibullshit.il you won't look at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...If it's *only* from an Islamic site I won't read it.
> And the fact is you have *no* retort to that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the last thing I posted, that you would not look at, was a treaty that had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Palestine belonged to the "Palestinians" no one else would have received a portion of it.
> And you have to deal with the fact that *many* national borders and populations were moved after WWI *and* WWII.
> So stop your crying.
Click to expand...

OK, but Palestine's borders have not changed since they were defined by treaty in 1922.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always look at information you can only find on Islamic sites...not.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if it is not from israelibullshit.il you won't look at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...If it's *only* from an Islamic site I won't read it.
> And the fact is you have *no* retort to that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the last thing I posted, that you would not look at, was a treaty that had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Palestine belonged to the "Palestinians" no one else would have received a portion of it.
> And you have to deal with the fact that *many* national borders and populations were moved after WWI *and* WWII.
> So stop your crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but Palestine's borders have not changed since they were defined by treaty in 1922.
Click to expand...

Sure, dumb ass, whatever you say.
I guess they'll have to be exterminated like the rest of the Muslim world to get them to change their maps to reality.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if it is not from israelibullshit.il you won't look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...If it's *only* from an Islamic site I won't read it.
> And the fact is you have *no* retort to that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the last thing I posted, that you would not look at, was a treaty that had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Palestine belonged to the "Palestinians" no one else would have received a portion of it.
> And you have to deal with the fact that *many* national borders and populations were moved after WWI *and* WWII.
> So stop your crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but Palestine's borders have not changed since they were defined by treaty in 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, dumb ass, whatever you say.
> I guess they'll have to be exterminated like the rest of the Muslim world to get them to change their maps to reality.
Click to expand...

It is not "their map" Palestine's borders have not changed since 1922.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...If it's *only* from an Islamic site I won't read it.
> And the fact is you have *no* retort to that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the last thing I posted, that you would not look at, was a treaty that had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Palestine belonged to the "Palestinians" no one else would have received a portion of it.
> And you have to deal with the fact that *many* national borders and populations were moved after WWI *and* WWII.
> So stop your crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but Palestine's borders have not changed since they were defined by treaty in 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, dumb ass, whatever you say.
> I guess they'll have to be exterminated like the rest of the Muslim world to get them to change their maps to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not "their map" Palestine's borders have not changed since 1922.
Click to expand...

The reality has changed, not the maps.
Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
Basically, I use you for comedy relief.


----------



## P F Tinmore

There 


Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the last thing I posted, that you would not look at, was a treaty that had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> If Palestine belonged to the "Palestinians" no one else would have received a portion of it.
> And you have to deal with the fact that *many* national borders and populations were moved after WWI *and* WWII.
> So stop your crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but Palestine's borders have not changed since they were defined by treaty in 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, dumb ass, whatever you say.
> I guess they'll have to be exterminated like the rest of the Muslim world to get them to change their maps to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not "their map" Palestine's borders have not changed since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality has changed, not the maps.
> Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
> And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
> Basically, I use you for comedy relief.
Click to expand...

There you go again back to Israeli say so.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> There
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Palestine belonged to the "Palestinians" no one else would have received a portion of it.
> And you have to deal with the fact that *many* national borders and populations were moved after WWI *and* WWII.
> So stop your crying.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but Palestine's borders have not changed since they were defined by treaty in 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, dumb ass, whatever you say.
> I guess they'll have to be exterminated like the rest of the Muslim world to get them to change their maps to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not "their map" Palestine's borders have not changed since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality has changed, not the maps.
> Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
> And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
> Basically, I use you for comedy relief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
Click to expand...

Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but Palestine's borders have not changed since they were defined by treaty in 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, dumb ass, whatever you say.
> I guess they'll have to be exterminated like the rest of the Muslim world to get them to change their maps to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not "their map" Palestine's borders have not changed since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality has changed, not the maps.
> Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
> And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
> Basically, I use you for comedy relief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
Click to expand...

Like which war?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, dumb ass, whatever you say.
> I guess they'll have to be exterminated like the rest of the Muslim world to get them to change their maps to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not "their map" Palestine's borders have not changed since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality has changed, not the maps.
> Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
> And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
> Basically, I use you for comedy relief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which war?
Click to expand...

1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not "their map" Palestine's borders have not changed since 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality has changed, not the maps.
> Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
> And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
> Basically, I use you for comedy relief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
Click to expand...

The Arab states lost that war?

What did Lebanon lose?
What did Syria lose?
What did Jordan lose?
What did Egypt lose?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality has changed, not the maps.
> Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
> And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
> Basically, I use you for comedy relief.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab states lost that war?
> 
> What did Lebanon lose?
> What did Syria lose?
> What did Jordan lose?
> What did Egypt lose?
Click to expand...

Aw!  You gonna cry?
Still learning history from Arab sites?
Guess what?  I don't care.
What's more important is that Israel's government and research scientists no longer care.
Thanks to the fiction of the UN, these nations lost nothing.

Until Israel no longer gave a shit about the Islamic scum at the UN and took the Sinai.

Why include Lebanon when they're being occupied and oppressed by Syria?

And now we see how Egypt, Syria and Jordan won't dare start hostilities with Israel because Israel will send them back to the stone age.
Israel's currently wants more Jews to come to Israel and has been bragging about their security and absolute willingness to do whatever it takes to protect it's citizens.
That stance must really break your heart.

But you keep reading your fiction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab states lost that war?
> 
> What did Lebanon lose?
> What did Syria lose?
> What did Jordan lose?
> What did Egypt lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  You gonna cry?
> Still learning history from Arab sites?
> Guess what?  I don't care.
> What's more important is that Israel's government and research scientists no longer care.
> Thanks to the fiction of the UN, these nations lost nothing.
> 
> Until Israel no longer gave a shit about the Islamic scum at the UN and took the Sinai.
> 
> Why include Lebanon when they're being occupied and oppressed by Syria?
> 
> And now we see how Egypt, Syria and Jordan won't dare start hostilities with Israel because Israel will send them back to the stone age.
> Israel's currently wants more Jews to come to Israel and has been bragging about their security and absolute willingness to do whatever it takes to protect it's citizens.
> That stance must really break your heart.
> 
> But you keep reading your fiction.
Click to expand...

You are fun to watch. Every time I post, you start dancing.

I asked 4 simple questions and you dodge, weave, duck, and deflect.

You are a hoot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality has changed, not the maps.
> Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
> And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
> Basically, I use you for comedy relief.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab states lost that war?
> 
> What did Lebanon lose?
> What did Syria lose?
> What did Jordan lose?
> What did Egypt lose?
Click to expand...


The war. Their attempt to destroy Israel.


----------



## Indeependent

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab states lost that war?
> 
> What did Lebanon lose?
> What did Syria lose?
> What did Jordan lose?
> What did Egypt lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war. Their attempt to destroy Israel.
Click to expand...

Shhh....according to Tin, it never happened.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab states lost that war?
> 
> What did Lebanon lose?
> What did Syria lose?
> What did Jordan lose?
> What did Egypt lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  You gonna cry?
> Still learning history from Arab sites?
> Guess what?  I don't care.
> What's more important is that Israel's government and research scientists no longer care.
> Thanks to the fiction of the UN, these nations lost nothing.
> 
> Until Israel no longer gave a shit about the Islamic scum at the UN and took the Sinai.
> 
> Why include Lebanon when they're being occupied and oppressed by Syria?
> 
> And now we see how Egypt, Syria and Jordan won't dare start hostilities with Israel because Israel will send them back to the stone age.
> Israel's currently wants more Jews to come to Israel and has been bragging about their security and absolute willingness to do whatever it takes to protect it's citizens.
> That stance must really break your heart.
> 
> But you keep reading your fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are fun to watch. Every time I post, you start dancing.
> 
> I asked 4 simple questions and you dodge, weave, duck, and deflect.
> 
> You are a hoot.
Click to expand...

You are fun to watch.
Everytime I look at reality it has nothing to do with what you post.


----------



## montelatici

"The U.N. Human Rights Council voted to approve the database of companies last year, over objections from the United States and Israel, which describe the list as a prelude to anti-Israel boycotts.

American companies on the list drawn up by the Geneva-based council include Caterpillar, TripAdvisor, Priceline.com, Airbnb and others, according to people familiar with it. It is not clear whether the list has been finalized.

The idea behind the list arose from efforts to target international businesses that did business with apartheid-era South Africa, and from Arab-led efforts to boycott Israel decades ago."

U.S. pushing to quash U.N. ‘blacklist’ of firms doing business in Israeli settlements


----------



## montelatici

*Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn)*

*The two internationally renowned US scientists conducted the study on the treatment of the Palestinians by Israel on behalf of the United Nations organization Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), which concluded: “The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the contention that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people.” The report acknowledges the need for a proper international judicial process to provide these conclusions the necessary authority and therefore encourages UN courts to take on this task. With all its explosive nature, the report is a historic landmark because it is the first time that a UN organization has identified the permanent crimes committed by Israel as “apartheid”.*
*
Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal*


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn)*
> 
> *The two internationally renowned US scientists conducted the study on the treatment of the Palestinians by Israel on behalf of the United Nations organization Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), which concluded: “The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the contention that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people.” The report acknowledges the need for a proper international judicial process to provide these conclusions the necessary authority and therefore encourages UN courts to take on this task. With all its explosive nature, the report is a historic landmark because it is the first time that a UN organization has identified the permanent crimes committed by Israel as “apartheid”.*
> *
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal*




*Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn).... "because I say so."*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn)*
> 
> *The two internationally renowned US scientists conducted the study on the treatment of the Palestinians by Israel on behalf of the United Nations organization Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), which concluded: “The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the contention that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people.” The report acknowledges the need for a proper international judicial process to provide these conclusions the necessary authority and therefore encourages UN courts to take on this task. With all its explosive nature, the report is a historic landmark because it is the first time that a UN organization has identified the permanent crimes committed by Israel as “apartheid”.*
> *
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn).... "because I say so."*
Click to expand...

It was withdrawn due to political pressure from the usual culprits. That does not make it inaccurate.

UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality has changed, not the maps.
> Most nations with actual advanced science don't care at all anymore about the Islamic sites.
> And now that Israel is changing their military from defensive to offensive, the future of the Palestinians in Israel is going the way of the Palestinians in Jordan.
> Basically, I use you for comedy relief.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab states lost that war?
> 
> What did Lebanon lose?
> What did Syria lose?
> What did Jordan lose?
> What did Egypt lose?
Click to expand...


A unified, bigger Arab state, crossing Africa and Asia  
Didn't You get the message about these people being one. Especially Palestinian Arabs proclaiming to be Syrians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There
> There you go again back to Israeli say so.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab states lost that war?
> 
> What did Lebanon lose?
> What did Syria lose?
> What did Jordan lose?
> What did Egypt lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A unified, bigger Arab state, crossing Africa and Asia
> Didn't You get the message about these people being one. Especially Palestinian Arabs proclaiming to be Syrians?
Click to expand...

Nice duck.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...Israel is doing bang up business with most civilized nations and the anti-Jew Palestinian card is spinning around the drain.
> I'd like to know of any other nation that won a war and the UN told them they didn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> Like which war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1948...you know the war that you won't read about on any site that isn't run by Muslims.
> In fact, any way that the Arabs have started and lost and your pals in the UN called an armistice; not that anyone on earth really cares anymore.
> Don't cry; leave your trailer park and visit the West Bank and see how much they've advanced since Arafat and Abbas took the money meant for them to become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab states lost that war?
> 
> What did Lebanon lose?
> What did Syria lose?
> What did Jordan lose?
> What did Egypt lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A unified, bigger Arab state, crossing Africa and Asia
> Didn't You get the message about these people being one. Especially Palestinian Arabs proclaiming to be Syrians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
Click to expand...

The only one ducking is you as you pretend to understand documents and maps listed exclusively on Arab sites.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn)*
> 
> *The two internationally renowned US scientists conducted the study on the treatment of the Palestinians by Israel on behalf of the United Nations organization Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), which concluded: “The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the contention that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people.” The report acknowledges the need for a proper international judicial process to provide these conclusions the necessary authority and therefore encourages UN courts to take on this task. With all its explosive nature, the report is a historic landmark because it is the first time that a UN organization has identified the permanent crimes committed by Israel as “apartheid”.*
> *
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn).... "because I say so."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was withdrawn due to political pressure from the usual culprits. That does not make it inaccurate.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
Click to expand...


It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.

"Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn)*
> 
> *The two internationally renowned US scientists conducted the study on the treatment of the Palestinians by Israel on behalf of the United Nations organization Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), which concluded: “The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the contention that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people.” The report acknowledges the need for a proper international judicial process to provide these conclusions the necessary authority and therefore encourages UN courts to take on this task. With all its explosive nature, the report is a historic landmark because it is the first time that a UN organization has identified the permanent crimes committed by Israel as “apartheid”.*
> *
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn).... "because I say so."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was withdrawn due to political pressure from the usual culprits. That does not make it inaccurate.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
Click to expand...

So, did you read the report?

Of course not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn)*
> 
> *The two internationally renowned US scientists conducted the study on the treatment of the Palestinians by Israel on behalf of the United Nations organization Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), which concluded: “The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the contention that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people.” The report acknowledges the need for a proper international judicial process to provide these conclusions the necessary authority and therefore encourages UN courts to take on this task. With all its explosive nature, the report is a historic landmark because it is the first time that a UN organization has identified the permanent crimes committed by Israel as “apartheid”.*
> *
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn).... "because I say so."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was withdrawn due to political pressure from the usual culprits. That does not make it inaccurate.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, did you read the report?
> 
> Of course not.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn)*
> 
> *The two internationally renowned US scientists conducted the study on the treatment of the Palestinians by Israel on behalf of the United Nations organization Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), which concluded: “The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the contention that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people.” The report acknowledges the need for a proper international judicial process to provide these conclusions the necessary authority and therefore encourages UN courts to take on this task. With all its explosive nature, the report is a historic landmark because it is the first time that a UN organization has identified the permanent crimes committed by Israel as “apartheid”.*
> *
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn).... "because I say so."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was withdrawn due to political pressure from the usual culprits. That does not make it inaccurate.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, did you read the report?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn).... "because I say so."*
> 
> 
> 
> It was withdrawn due to political pressure from the usual culprits. That does not make it inaccurate.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, did you read the report?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
Click to expand...


As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.


"Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was withdrawn due to political pressure from the usual culprits. That does not make it inaccurate.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, did you read the report?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
Click to expand...

They didn't do the report.

Did you read it?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> 
> 
> So, did you read the report?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't do the report.
> 
> Did you read it?
Click to expand...

Did *you*?
I no longer believe anything you post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> 
> 
> So, did you read the report?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't do the report.
> 
> Did you read it?
Click to expand...


Did you read the link you posted?


----------



## Shusha

I've read it.  Its long on accusations and short on facts.  It assumes apartheid and then goes about trying to force square pegs into that round hole.  And it makes some fantastic claims (like "coded language" and "invisible racism"), which are emotive terms with no real meaning.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> I've read it.  Its long on accusations and short on facts.  It assumes apartheid and then goes about trying to force square pegs into that round hole.  And it makes some fantastic claims (like "coded language" and "invisible racism"), which are emotive terms with no real meaning.



The people that know Apartheid best, disagree with you and fully agree with the report.  You have cognitive dissonance syndrome.



*Israel is an apartheid state like SA was*

*In the territories it occupies, Israel runs a sophisticated system of segregation. It has built more than 100 Jewish-only housing colonies on stolen Palestinian land in the West Bank. The half-a-million Israelis who live there enjoy citizenship rights, Jewish-only roads and infrastructure, while the three million Palestinians live under military law. Palestinians are forced to pass through checkpoints, carry permits and face the indignity of a wall that turns the West Bank into an open prison.

In 2012, the UN Committee for the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) found there were discriminatory laws on land issues which affected non-Jewish communities. It said there were two systems of education: “One in Hebrew and one in Arabic, which except in rare circumstances remain impermeable and inaccessible to the other community Such separation is an obstacle to uniform access to education and empowerment.” It also found separate municipalities.

Palestinians have suffered disenfranchisement and forced removal under Israeli policies, but there have been other populations, including Ethiopian or black Jews and Mizrahi Jews, hailing from Arab countries, who have endured discrimination. As a religious-colonial-settler state, this is a country that was built to the needs and whims of Jews of European descent, in much the same way Afrikaner Christian nationalism was used to shape apartheid South Africa. Israel is founded in racism and, like South Africa under apartheid, it is the narrative of fear that has kept its nation’s consciousness at bay.

Israel is an apartheid state like SA was | IOL News
*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it.  Its long on accusations and short on facts.  It assumes apartheid and then goes about trying to force square pegs into that round hole.  And it makes some fantastic claims (like "coded language" and "invisible racism"), which are emotive terms with no real meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that know Apartheid best, disagree with you and fully agree with the report.  You have cognitive dissonance syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel is an apartheid state like SA was*
> 
> *In the territories it occupies, Israel runs a sophisticated system of segregation. It has built more than 100 Jewish-only housing colonies on stolen Palestinian land in the West Bank. The half-a-million Israelis who live there enjoy citizenship rights, Jewish-only roads and infrastructure, while the three million Palestinians live under military law. Palestinians are forced to pass through checkpoints, carry permits and face the indignity of a wall that turns the West Bank into an open prison.*
> 
> *In 2012, the UN Committee for the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) found there were discriminatory laws on land issues which affected non-Jewish communities. It said there were two systems of education: “One in Hebrew and one in Arabic, which except in rare circumstances remain impermeable and inaccessible to the other community Such separation is an obstacle to uniform access to education and empowerment.” It also found separate municipalities.*
> 
> *Palestinians have suffered disenfranchisement and forced removal under Israeli policies, but there have been other populations, including Ethiopian or black Jews and Mizrahi Jews, hailing from Arab countries, who have endured discrimination. As a religious-colonial-settler state, this is a country that was built to the needs and whims of Jews of European descent, in much the same way Afrikaner Christian nationalism was used to shape apartheid South Africa. Israel is founded in racism and, like South Africa under apartheid, it is the narrative of fear that has kept its nation’s consciousness at bay.*
> 
> *Israel is an apartheid state like SA was | IOL News*
Click to expand...


*It has built more than 100 Jewish-only housing colonies 
*
Considering Muslims like to murder Jews.....sounds like common sense.


----------



## Roudy

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PressTV-‘Israeli rabbis involved in selling babies’
> *
> A recent report has revealed that a network of Israeli rabbis has been actively involved in the underground baby trafficking trade and smuggling pregnant women from the occupied territories to the United States to sell their newborn babies there.
> 
> Great, we get to add child trafficking to the list of these wonderful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you dun' seen it on PressTV, it must be true.
Click to expand...

Press TV is like The Onion of the Middle East.  Not too long ago they had an article about "Iran catching pigeons who appeared to be Israeli spies".  I am sure those poor Zionist pigeons suffered swift Islamic justice.  Chop chop.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it.  Its long on accusations and short on facts.  It assumes apartheid and then goes about trying to force square pegs into that round hole.  And it makes some fantastic claims (like "coded language" and "invisible racism"), which are emotive terms with no real meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that know Apartheid best, disagree with you and fully agree with the report.  You have cognitive dissonance syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel is an apartheid state like SA was*
> 
> *In the territories it occupies, Israel runs a sophisticated system of segregation. It has built more than 100 Jewish-only housing colonies on stolen Palestinian land in the West Bank. The half-a-million Israelis who live there enjoy citizenship rights, Jewish-only roads and infrastructure, while the three million Palestinians live under military law. Palestinians are forced to pass through checkpoints, carry permits and face the indignity of a wall that turns the West Bank into an open prison.*
> 
> *In 2012, the UN Committee for the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) found there were discriminatory laws on land issues which affected non-Jewish communities. It said there were two systems of education: “One in Hebrew and one in Arabic, which except in rare circumstances remain impermeable and inaccessible to the other community Such separation is an obstacle to uniform access to education and empowerment.” It also found separate municipalities.*
> 
> *Palestinians have suffered disenfranchisement and forced removal under Israeli policies, but there have been other populations, including Ethiopian or black Jews and Mizrahi Jews, hailing from Arab countries, who have endured discrimination. As a religious-colonial-settler state, this is a country that was built to the needs and whims of Jews of European descent, in much the same way Afrikaner Christian nationalism was used to shape apartheid South Africa. Israel is founded in racism and, like South Africa under apartheid, it is the narrative of fear that has kept its nation’s consciousness at bay.*
> 
> *Israel is an apartheid state like SA was | IOL News*
Click to expand...

For apartheid, you need to look at Muslim / Arab states.  Israel has about two million Arab Muslim citizens with the same rights as the Jews.


----------



## Shusha

There is no such thing as "Jewish-only housing colonies" in Israel.  Such a thing would be illegal.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it.  Its long on accusations and short on facts.  It assumes apartheid and then goes about trying to force square pegs into that round hole.  And it makes some fantastic claims (like "coded language" and "invisible racism"), which are emotive terms with no real meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that know Apartheid best, disagree with you and fully agree with the report.  You have cognitive dissonance syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel is an apartheid state like SA was*
> 
> *In the territories it occupies, Israel runs a sophisticated system of segregation. It has built more than 100 Jewish-only housing colonies on stolen Palestinian land in the West Bank. The half-a-million Israelis who live there enjoy citizenship rights, Jewish-only roads and infrastructure, while the three million Palestinians live under military law. Palestinians are forced to pass through checkpoints, carry permits and face the indignity of a wall that turns the West Bank into an open prison.*
> 
> *In 2012, the UN Committee for the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) found there were discriminatory laws on land issues which affected non-Jewish communities. It said there were two systems of education: “One in Hebrew and one in Arabic, which except in rare circumstances remain impermeable and inaccessible to the other community Such separation is an obstacle to uniform access to education and empowerment.” It also found separate municipalities.*
> 
> *Palestinians have suffered disenfranchisement and forced removal under Israeli policies, but there have been other populations, including Ethiopian or black Jews and Mizrahi Jews, hailing from Arab countries, who have endured discrimination. As a religious-colonial-settler state, this is a country that was built to the needs and whims of Jews of European descent, in much the same way Afrikaner Christian nationalism was used to shape apartheid South Africa. Israel is founded in racism and, like South Africa under apartheid, it is the narrative of fear that has kept its nation’s consciousness at bay.*
> 
> *Israel is an apartheid state like SA was | IOL News*
Click to expand...


Oh look.  More unsubstantiated accusations and no facts.  More emotive terms with no meaning.  

And in BIG letters, so it must be true!


----------



## Roudy

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it.  Its long on accusations and short on facts.  It assumes apartheid and then goes about trying to force square pegs into that round hole.  And it makes some fantastic claims (like "coded language" and "invisible racism"), which are emotive terms with no real meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that know Apartheid best, disagree with you and fully agree with the report.  You have cognitive dissonance syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel is an apartheid state like SA was*
> 
> *In the territories it occupies, Israel runs a sophisticated system of segregation. It has built more than 100 Jewish-only housing colonies on stolen Palestinian land in the West Bank. The half-a-million Israelis who live there enjoy citizenship rights, Jewish-only roads and infrastructure, while the three million Palestinians live under military law. Palestinians are forced to pass through checkpoints, carry permits and face the indignity of a wall that turns the West Bank into an open prison.*
> 
> *In 2012, the UN Committee for the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) found there were discriminatory laws on land issues which affected non-Jewish communities. It said there were two systems of education: “One in Hebrew and one in Arabic, which except in rare circumstances remain impermeable and inaccessible to the other community Such separation is an obstacle to uniform access to education and empowerment.” It also found separate municipalities.*
> 
> *Palestinians have suffered disenfranchisement and forced removal under Israeli policies, but there have been other populations, including Ethiopian or black Jews and Mizrahi Jews, hailing from Arab countries, who have endured discrimination. As a religious-colonial-settler state, this is a country that was built to the needs and whims of Jews of European descent, in much the same way Afrikaner Christian nationalism was used to shape apartheid South Africa. Israel is founded in racism and, like South Africa under apartheid, it is the narrative of fear that has kept its nation’s consciousness at bay.*
> 
> *Israel is an apartheid state like SA was | IOL News*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look.  More unsubstantiated accusations and no facts.  More emotive terms with no meaning.
> 
> And in BIG letters, so it must be true!
Click to expand...

The big letters are trying to compensate for the small amount of facts when comparing Israel to South Africa.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> In 2012, the UN Committee for the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) found there were discriminatory laws ....





Well, well.  Isn't that a fascinating little document.  Aside from the fact that it condemns such countries as Canada and Italy, among others, I found this little gem:

_ the Committee urges the State party to give full effect to article 3 and to_* make every effort to eradicate all forms of segregation between Jewish and non-Jewish communities. *(emphasis mine)

and this one:

_The Committee draws the State party’s attention to its general recommendation No. 19 (1995) concerning* the prevention, prohibition and eradication of all policies and practices of racial segregation and apartheid, *and urges the State party to take immediate measures to prohibit and eradicate any such policies or practices which severely and disproportionately affect the Palestinian population in the Occupied Palestinian Territory and which violate the provisions of article 3 of the Convention._ (emphasis mine)

which contrasts nicely with this one:

_The Committee reiterates its view that the Israeli settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, in particular the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, are not only illegal under international law but are an obstacle to the enjoyment of human rights by the whole population, without distinction as to national or ethnic origin. _*Actions that change the demographic composition of the Occupied Palestinian Territory and the Occupied Syrian Golan are also of concern as violations of human rights and international humanitarian law.  *(emphasis mine)




So Israel is obligated, according to this, to end "racial" segregation in all of the territories under her control while AT THE SAME TIME being required to ensure that the demographic composition of the (so-called) OPT are not changed.  

In other words, Israel is required to end segregation in Israel while supporting segregation in "Palestine".  Israel is required to ensure full Palestinian participation in Israeli society while actively preventing full Jewish participation in Palestinian society.  


Giant dose of double standards, anyone?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> I've read it.  Its long on accusations and short on facts.  It assumes apartheid and then goes about trying to force square pegs into that round hole.  And it makes some fantastic claims (like "coded language" and "invisible racism"), which are emotive terms with no real meaning.





Shusha said:


> I've read it. Its long on accusations and short on facts.


What are some of these accusations that are not supported by facts?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What are some of these accusations that are not supported by facts?



Well, let's take this sentence:

_Empirically, this policy of domination is manifest by the provision of inferior social services,restrictive zoning laws, and limited budget allocations benefitting their communities, in formal and informal restrictions on jobs and professional opportunities, and in the segregated landscapes of their places of residence:Jewish and Palestinian citizens overwhelmingly live separately in their own respective cities and towns .... (page 48)_


This is a discussion about Israeli Arabs.  Plenty of accusations.  No data.


----------



## montelatici

This is a discussion about non-Jews under Jewish rule.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are some of these accusations that are not supported by facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take this sentence:
> 
> _Empirically, this policy of domination is manifest by the provision of inferior social services,restrictive zoning laws, and limited budget allocations benefitting their communities, in formal and informal restrictions on jobs and professional opportunities, and in the segregated landscapes of their places of residence:Jewish and Palestinian citizens overwhelmingly live separately in their own respective cities and towns .... (page 48)_
> 
> 
> This is a discussion about Israeli Arabs.  Plenty of accusations.  No data.
Click to expand...

Those questions are addresses elsewhere. For example:

In Israel, an interplay of laws consolidates Jewish-national supremacy. For example, regarding the central question of land use, Basic Law: Israel Lands provides that real property held by the State of Israel, the Development Authority or the Keren Kayemet Le-Israel (JNF-Jewish National Fund) must serve “national” (that is, Jewish-national) interests and cannot be transferred to any other hands. It further establishes the Israeli Lands Authority (ILA) as administrator of such lands. The ILA (as successor of the Israeli Lands Administration) is charged with administering land in accordance with the JNF Covenant, which requires that land held by the JNF be held in perpetuity for the exclusive benefit of the Jewish people. The ILA also operates in accordance with the World Zionist Organization-Jewish Agency Status Law (1952), which sets forth the responsibility of those conjoined organizations for serving Jewish settlement and development. Thus, State land, which accounts for 93 per cent of land within the country’s internationally recognized borders, is managed through laws prohibiting its use by non-Jews.​
This limits where Palestinians can live but do not mention them by name.

Of course apartheid is not new. It has been mentioned since before Oslo. Here is another study independent of the UN.


----------



## Roudy

Two million Muslims live in Israel as Israeli citizens with the same rights as the Jews. Muslim Gaza on the other hand, is ruled by Islamist terrorist thugs.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are some of these accusations that are not supported by facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's take this sentence:
> 
> _Empirically, this policy of domination is manifest by the provision of inferior social services,restrictive zoning laws, and limited budget allocations benefitting their communities, in formal and informal restrictions on jobs and professional opportunities, and in the segregated landscapes of their places of residence:Jewish and Palestinian citizens overwhelmingly live separately in their own respective cities and towns .... (page 48)_
> 
> 
> This is a discussion about Israeli Arabs.  Plenty of accusations.  No data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those questions are addresses elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Then quote where those questions are addressed and the data that they use.  The accusations are:

Israeli Arabs are provided with inferior social services
Israeli Arabs have restricted zoning laws
Israeli Arabs have limited budget allocations
Israeli Arabs have formal restrictions on jobs and professional opportunities
Israeli Arabs live in segregated landscapes (intended to ensure Jewish domination)


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Thus, State land, which accounts for 93 per cent of land within the country’s internationally recognized borders, is managed through *laws prohibiting its use by non-Jews*.​





This is simply not true.  It is a lie.  There is absolutely no prohibition, in law or in practice, on the use of land by non-Jews, let alone the astonishing number of 93%.  

It is a lie.  

80% of the land in Israel is owned by the State and is leased without prejudice to both Arabs and Jews.  7% of the land is owned privately by both Arabs and Jews.  13% is privately owned by the JNF and is leased, in practice, to both Arabs and Jews.  



But since we are talking about land use, did you want to take a look at the Palestinian law?  It reads:  The sale of land to occupiers -- Israeli occupying government, and its civil and military institutions, settlements and anyone under its authority -- is an act of high treason punishable according to criminal law.  (Which was, until recently, the death penalty.  Now its just lifetime enslavement in work camps.)​


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, State land, which accounts for 93 per cent of land within the country’s internationally recognized borders, is managed through *laws prohibiting its use by non-Jews*.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not true.  It is a lie.  There is absolutely no prohibition, in law or in practice, on the use of land by non-Jews, let alone the astonishing number of 93%.
> 
> It is a lie.
> 
> 80% of the land in Israel is owned by the State and is leased without prejudice to both Arabs and Jews.  7% of the land is owned privately by both Arabs and Jews.  13% is privately owned by the JNF and is leased, in practice, to both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> But since we are talking about land use, did you want to take a look at the Palestinian law?  It reads:  The sale of land to occupiers -- Israeli occupying government, and its civil and military institutions, settlements and anyone under its authority -- is an act of high treason punishable according to criminal law.  (Which was, until recently, the death penalty.  Now its just lifetime enslavement in work camps.)​
Click to expand...


You are so full of crap, even the U.S. State Department, Israel's bitch, acknowledges that Israel prohibits the use of  "redeemed" land by non-Jews.  Regardless of the clever use of "acceptance committees" that stop non-Jews from owning land, the world knows what is going on.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> You are so full of crap, even the U.S. State Department, Israel's bitch, acknowledges that Israel prohibits the use of  "redeemed" land by non-Jews.  Regardless of the clever use of "acceptance committees" that stop non-Jews from owning land, the world knows what is going on.



If its that obvious, why don't you provide some proof?  The language of a discriminatory law, or a prohibition on leasing or selling land to people based on their ethnicity, or anything that supports your claim.  Remember, the scope of this particular claim is what is referred to as "domain 1" in the ESCWA report -- Israeli Arabs.

And then you can address the Palestinian law, you so conveniently ignored from my last post.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of crap, even the U.S. State Department, Israel's bitch, acknowledges that Israel prohibits the use of  "redeemed" land by non-Jews.  Regardless of the clever use of "acceptance committees" that stop non-Jews from owning land, the world knows what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its that obvious, why don't you provide some proof?  The language of a discriminatory law, or a prohibition on leasing or selling land to people based on their ethnicity, or anything that supports your claim.  Remember, the scope of this particular claim is what is referred to as "domain 1" in the ESCWA report -- Israeli Arabs.
> 
> And then you can address the Palestinian law, you so conveniently ignored from my last post.
Click to expand...

It is their land and it is empty. Why can't they live there?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It is their land and it is empty. Why can't they live there?



Actually, it seems that there is wide Israeli support for them to live there, including more than half the members of the Knesset, and a number of successful court decisions.  So, I would assume it is a legal issue where they are trying to determine who the proper claimants are and the extent of the privately owned land.  But if you have more information about it, please share.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is their land and it is empty. Why can't they live there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it seems that there is wide Israeli support for them to live there, including more than half the members of the Knesset, and a number of successful court decisions.  So, I would assume it is a legal issue where they are trying to determine who the proper claimants are and the extent of the privately owned land.  But if you have more information about it, please share.
Click to expand...

Well actually I don't. However, they have mock ups of the village as it was so I would assume that the people know whose house is whose. Also they would have to reclaim any agricultural land.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Well actually I don't. However, they have mock ups of the village as it was so I would assume that the people know whose house is whose. Also they would have to reclaim any agricultural land.



I couldn't find anything up to date since 2015 on the village of Iqrit.  They seem to have water, electricity, year round access to the church and burial yard, farms, etc.  They have the support of court decisions and more than half of the Knesset.

As far as I'm concerned, as internally displaced Israeli citizens they should be able to reassert their claims on privately-owned land in Israel, or be compensated for it.  (Though re-claiming non-owned agricultural land is a bit more difficult).

I think internally displaced persons, of all ethnic origins, should be the first refugees to be restored or compensated.  And I think most Israelis would agree.  There would be no reason not to, really.

It doesn't seem suggest "apartheid", though.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It is their land and it is empty. Why can't they live there?



Do you support the return of the internally displaced Jewish people to Gaza?  Or Hebron?  Or East Jerusalem?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is their land and it is empty. Why can't they live there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support the return of the internally displaced Jewish people to Gaza?  Or Hebron?  Or East Jerusalem?
Click to expand...

Absolutely, as long as Palestinians can return to their homes in 48.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts*

Israeli military vehicles accompanied by ground personnel have demolished the nursery of the Jabal al-Baba community in the West Bank, confiscating all its contents.

On Monday morning, 21 August 2017, only two days before the new school year began, the Israeli Civil Administration reduced the community’s nursery to rubble - leaving trepidatious school children, and their parents, distraught over a lack of options for this academic year.

With the assistance of pro-Palestinian rights Israeli organisations, the residents of Jabal al-Baba have been embroiled in a legal battle over home demolitions that has ensued for years. The Israeli Supreme Court ruled that the community had until 3 September before any further demolitions took place; however, with the 2017/2018 academic year looming, the Israeli Civil Administration detained all the local Palestinians and proceeded to tear down their nursery with bulldozers - completely disregarding the flags atop the building donated by European countries in an effort to protect it.

Over the past 4 years, Israeli forces demolished more than 48 homes in Jabal al-Baba, according to Atallah Jahalin – head of the committee for defending Jabal al-Baba. He added that the goal behind taking over the land is connecting Ma’ale Adumim to the city of Jerusalem.

Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts*
> 
> Israeli military vehicles accompanied by ground personnel have demolished the nursery of the Jabal al-Baba community in the West Bank, confiscating all its contents.
> 
> On Monday morning, 21 August 2017, only two days before the new school year began, the Israeli Civil Administration reduced the community’s nursery to rubble - leaving trepidatious school children, and their parents, distraught over a lack of options for this academic year.
> 
> With the assistance of pro-Palestinian rights Israeli organisations, the residents of Jabal al-Baba have been embroiled in a legal battle over home demolitions that has ensued for years. The Israeli Supreme Court ruled that the community had until 3 September before any further demolitions took place; however, with the 2017/2018 academic year looming, the Israeli Civil Administration detained all the local Palestinians and proceeded to tear down their nursery with bulldozers - completely disregarding the flags atop the building donated by European countries in an effort to protect it.
> 
> Over the past 4 years, Israeli forces demolished more than 48 homes in Jabal al-Baba, according to Atallah Jahalin – head of the committee for defending Jabal al-Baba. He added that the goal behind taking over the land is connecting Ma’ale Adumim to the city of Jerusalem.
> 
> Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts



Its a tough problem.  But its not really an Israeli/Arab problem so much as an agricultural way of life vs. urban development problem?  What do you do when traditional subsistence farmers want to keep their way of life while urban centers creep closer and closer?  How would you suggest solving that problem?

The village, as it is, does not have enough agricultural land for anything other than subsistence farming for the existing population.  Any growth will make their way of life impossible.  How do you solve that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts*
> 
> Israeli military vehicles accompanied by ground personnel have demolished the nursery of the Jabal al-Baba community in the West Bank, confiscating all its contents.
> 
> On Monday morning, 21 August 2017, only two days before the new school year began, the Israeli Civil Administration reduced the community’s nursery to rubble - leaving trepidatious school children, and their parents, distraught over a lack of options for this academic year.
> 
> With the assistance of pro-Palestinian rights Israeli organisations, the residents of Jabal al-Baba have been embroiled in a legal battle over home demolitions that has ensued for years. The Israeli Supreme Court ruled that the community had until 3 September before any further demolitions took place; however, with the 2017/2018 academic year looming, the Israeli Civil Administration detained all the local Palestinians and proceeded to tear down their nursery with bulldozers - completely disregarding the flags atop the building donated by European countries in an effort to protect it.
> 
> Over the past 4 years, Israeli forces demolished more than 48 homes in Jabal al-Baba, according to Atallah Jahalin – head of the committee for defending Jabal al-Baba. He added that the goal behind taking over the land is connecting Ma’ale Adumim to the city of Jerusalem.
> 
> Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a tough problem.  But its not really an Israeli/Arab problem so much as an agricultural way of life vs. urban development problem?  What do you do when traditional subsistence farmers want to keep their way of life while urban centers creep closer and closer?  How would you suggest solving that problem?
> 
> The village, as it is, does not have enough agricultural land for anything other than subsistence farming for the existing population.  Any growth will make their way of life impossible.  How do you solve that?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> What do you do when traditional subsistence farmers want to keep their way of life while urban centers creep closer and closer?


That's easy. Kick them out and steal their land.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts*
> 
> Israeli military vehicles accompanied by ground personnel have demolished the nursery of the Jabal al-Baba community in the West Bank, confiscating all its contents.
> 
> On Monday morning, 21 August 2017, only two days before the new school year began, the Israeli Civil Administration reduced the community’s nursery to rubble - leaving trepidatious school children, and their parents, distraught over a lack of options for this academic year.
> 
> With the assistance of pro-Palestinian rights Israeli organisations, the residents of Jabal al-Baba have been embroiled in a legal battle over home demolitions that has ensued for years. The Israeli Supreme Court ruled that the community had until 3 September before any further demolitions took place; however, with the 2017/2018 academic year looming, the Israeli Civil Administration detained all the local Palestinians and proceeded to tear down their nursery with bulldozers - completely disregarding the flags atop the building donated by European countries in an effort to protect it.
> 
> Over the past 4 years, Israeli forces demolished more than 48 homes in Jabal al-Baba, according to Atallah Jahalin – head of the committee for defending Jabal al-Baba. He added that the goal behind taking over the land is connecting Ma’ale Adumim to the city of Jerusalem.
> 
> Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a tough problem.  But its not really an Israeli/Arab problem so much as an agricultural way of life vs. urban development problem?  What do you do when traditional subsistence farmers want to keep their way of life while urban centers creep closer and closer?  How would you suggest solving that problem?
> 
> The village, as it is, does not have enough agricultural land for anything other than subsistence farming for the existing population.  Any growth will make their way of life impossible.  How do you solve that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do when traditional subsistence farmers want to keep their way of life while urban centers creep closer and closer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's easy. Kick them out and steal their land.
Click to expand...



I'm asking you what you think should be done?  What is the solution?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts*
> 
> Israeli military vehicles accompanied by ground personnel have demolished the nursery of the Jabal al-Baba community in the West Bank, confiscating all its contents.
> 
> On Monday morning, 21 August 2017, only two days before the new school year began, the Israeli Civil Administration reduced the community’s nursery to rubble - leaving trepidatious school children, and their parents, distraught over a lack of options for this academic year.
> 
> With the assistance of pro-Palestinian rights Israeli organisations, the residents of Jabal al-Baba have been embroiled in a legal battle over home demolitions that has ensued for years. The Israeli Supreme Court ruled that the community had until 3 September before any further demolitions took place; however, with the 2017/2018 academic year looming, the Israeli Civil Administration detained all the local Palestinians and proceeded to tear down their nursery with bulldozers - completely disregarding the flags atop the building donated by European countries in an effort to protect it.
> 
> Over the past 4 years, Israeli forces demolished more than 48 homes in Jabal al-Baba, according to Atallah Jahalin – head of the committee for defending Jabal al-Baba. He added that the goal behind taking over the land is connecting Ma’ale Adumim to the city of Jerusalem.
> 
> Israel demolishes West Bank nursery two days before school starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a tough problem.  But its not really an Israeli/Arab problem so much as an agricultural way of life vs. urban development problem?  What do you do when traditional subsistence farmers want to keep their way of life while urban centers creep closer and closer?  How would you suggest solving that problem?
> 
> The village, as it is, does not have enough agricultural land for anything other than subsistence farming for the existing population.  Any growth will make their way of life impossible.  How do you solve that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do when traditional subsistence farmers want to keep their way of life while urban centers creep closer and closer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's easy. Kick them out and steal their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you what you think should be done?  What is the solution?
Click to expand...

Get Israel out of Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

So Palestine can go back to being a backwater nation of subsistence farmers without water electricity and modern education and medicine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> So Palestine can go back to being a backwater nation of subsistence farmers without water electricity and modern education and medicine?


Where do you get all this unsubstantiated shit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Demolishes Bedouin Village to Build Jewish-Only Town *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Abby Martin Exposes Zionism & Israel on Joe Rogan Podcast (Strong Language) *

**


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Palestine can go back to being a backwater nation of subsistence farmers without water electricity and modern education and medicine?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get all this unsubstantiated shit?
Click to expand...



Well. I'm trying to decide if you are actually interested in coming up with solutions to the problems we are confronted with or if you, like nearly everyone else here, just wants to paint Israel and Jews as evil and demonize them. 

Because, frankly, if you are one of the latter, you are no better than any of the virulent antisemites in this board and Israel needs to stop considering the opinions of virulent and toxic antisemites. 

The problem with the Bedouin people has nothing to do with Jews or Israel. It's a conflict between a traditional agriculture-based subsistence farming way of life and urban development. 

If your response to that is simply, No way!  Jews are evil!  Then you have no capacity to discuss these issues, let alone provide some reasonable solutions to them.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Demolishes Bedouin Village to Build Jewish-Only Town *
> 
> **



Bullshit. Hiran is not a Jewish only town. And the Bedouin people in question have been invited to live there. They've even been given $$$$$ to live there.  In fact, they have been given a number of different options.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Abby Martin Exposes Zionism & Israel on Joe Rogan Podcast (Strong Language) *
> 
> **




Oh wow. So when ya'all are being chastised for wild accusations with no substance and no proof you bring THIS chick on board?!

Do better.

I couldn't stomach more than a few minutes of her toxicity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Palestine can go back to being a backwater nation of subsistence farmers without water electricity and modern education and medicine?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get all this unsubstantiated shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I'm trying to decide if you are actually interested in coming up with solutions to the problems we are confronted with or if you, like nearly everyone else here, just wants to paint Israel and Jews as evil and demonize them.
> 
> Because, frankly, if you are one of the latter, you are no better than any of the virulent antisemites in this board and Israel needs to stop considering the opinions of virulent and toxic antisemites.
> 
> The problem with the Bedouin people has nothing to do with Jews or Israel. It's a conflict between a traditional agriculture-based subsistence farming way of life and urban development.
> 
> If your response to that is simply, No way!  Jews are evil!  Then you have no capacity to discuss these issues, let alone provide some reasonable solutions to them.
Click to expand...

I saw in interview with a Bedouin and he said that he used to have a house, crops, trees and livestock. Israel came along now I live in a tent in the sand. In another video it showed where a Bedouin had acres of wheat. Israel flew over his field spraying poison that killed all of his crops. Israel destroys cisterns used to irrigate crop.

Israel does all of this just to steal their land. How can you defend that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abby Martin Exposes Zionism & Israel on Joe Rogan Podcast (Strong Language) *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. So when ya'all are being chastised for wild accusations with no substance and no proof you bring THIS chick on board?!
> 
> Do better.
> 
> I couldn't stomach more than a few minutes of her toxicity.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that she made all this stuff up?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel does all of this just to steal their land. How can you defend that?



Defend what?!  We haven't even got to the point where we can honestly discuss anything. You haven't even begun to hear my thoughts on the matter. 

First you have to stop posting blanket accusations based on the assumed evil of Jews. And start posting reasoned, well researched, informative arguments to make your case. 

Once THAT is done we can start discussing. But once again you fall back to laying out accusations in emotive language with no understanding of the facts let alone an actual presentation of the facts. 

If you want to discuss the story of a particular Bedouin then pick one and present his story.  Give names and dates and maps. Provide data. Present the nuances of the situation. Go deeper than "Jews are evil". Or "Israel must be disappeared".  Or "If it wasn't for Israel".


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you saying that she made all this stuff up?



I'm saying much the same thing I've been saying all freaking day long. Accusations. No information. With emotive language and a clear bias. 

For example she said 200 people were shot at a "peaceful protest".  Come on. You can smell the bullshit a million miles away. What protest?  When?  What does she mean by "shot"?  With all the people here on USMB reporting the evils of Israel, why have none of heard of this?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does all of this just to steal their land. How can you defend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defend what?!  We haven't even got to the point where we can honestly discuss anything. You haven't even begun to hear my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> First you have to stop posting blanket accusations based on the assumed evil of Jews. And start posting reasoned, well researched, informative arguments to make your case.
> 
> Once THAT is done we can start discussing. But once again you fall back to laying out accusations in emotive language with no understanding of the facts let alone an actual presentation of the facts.
> 
> If you want to discuss the story of a particular Bedouin then pick one and present his story.  Give names and dates and maps. Provide data. Present the nuances of the situation. Go deeper than "Jews are evil". Or "Israel must be disappeared".  Or "If it wasn't for Israel".
Click to expand...

Cisterns,


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Palestine can go back to being a backwater nation of subsistence farmers without water electricity and modern education and medicine?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get all this unsubstantiated shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I'm trying to decide if you are actually interested in coming up with solutions to the problems we are confronted with or if you, like nearly everyone else here, just wants to paint Israel and Jews as evil and demonize them.
> 
> Because, frankly, if you are one of the latter, you are no better than any of the virulent antisemites in this board and Israel needs to stop considering the opinions of virulent and toxic antisemites.
> 
> The problem with the Bedouin people has nothing to do with Jews or Israel. It's a conflict between a traditional agriculture-based subsistence farming way of life and urban development.
> 
> If your response to that is simply, No way!  Jews are evil!  Then you have no capacity to discuss these issues, let alone provide some reasonable solutions to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw in interview with a Bedouin and he said that he used to have a house, crops, trees and livestock. Israel came along now I live in a tent in the sand. In another video it showed where a Bedouin had acres of wheat. Israel flew over his field spraying poison that killed all of his crops. Israel destroys cisterns used to irrigate crop.
> 
> Israel does all of this just to steal their land. How can you defend that?
Click to expand...


I saw in interview that was not true.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abby Martin Exposes Zionism & Israel on Joe Rogan Podcast (Strong Language) *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. So when ya'all are being chastised for wild accusations with no substance and no proof you bring THIS chick on board?!
> 
> Do better.
> 
> I couldn't stomach more than a few minutes of her toxicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that she made all this stuff up?
Click to expand...


Are you saying she didn't?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Cisterns



These videos all seem to be a single incident in July of 2010.  The cisterns were destroyed because the Palestinians were stealing water from water authority.  

So, since we were talking about apartheid, I have two questions for you:

1.  Why should law not be applied to Palestinians?
2.  Why should Palestinians get free water when everyone else has to pay for it?


----------



## fanger

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cisterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These videos all seem to be a single incident in July of 2010.  The cisterns were destroyed because the Palestinians were stealing water from water authority.
> 
> So, since we were talking about apartheid, I have two questions for you:
> 
> 1.  Why should law not be applied to Palestinians?
> 2.  Why should Palestinians get free water when everyone else has to pay for it?
Click to expand...

I'm sure you have a link to your accusation "the Palestinians were stealing water from water authority."
I have a cistern on my land for holding water, water that comes from a well I have a share in


----------



## Shusha

_A water line has been install by the Palestinian Authority from a nearby village; however, there is no water in the line. There is a large aquiver of water in the Hebron region, and Mekorot, the Israeli water company, has a well along the Israeli bypass road Route 60 in Al Beqa'a Valley which draws from this aquiver (in Area C, which is under full Israeli military control).Palestinian residents in Al Beqa'a Valley had made arrangements to purchase water from Mekorot. However, they never received as much water as they paid for.With the demolition of several rainwater cisterns in the valley in the past year, *the Palestinian residents felt that they had no other option but to tap into the Mekorot water line at the well site.*_

The problem is serious and widespread:

_The phenomenon, according to Israel Water Authority, has already reached the proportions of a serious issue. "The pumping fro these illegal drillings come to a massive quantity of 10 million cubic meters of water a year," said a senior water official. "The Palestinians are connecting illegally to the supply lines of Mekorot and are causing a shortage in Hebron, Kiryat Arba, Yatta, and the surrounding villages."_


And you DO know that Israel's aquifers have to be protected from over use, don't you?  Else they will end up like the Coastal Aquifer which is in dire danger of being permanently ruined. 



So again, I ask:  Why should Palestinians not be subject to law?  Why should Palestinians be exempt from paying for water?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cisterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These videos all seem to be a single incident in July of 2010.  The cisterns were destroyed because the Palestinians were stealing water from water authority.
> 
> So, since we were talking about apartheid, I have two questions for you:
> 
> 1.  Why should law not be applied to Palestinians?
> 2.  Why should Palestinians get free water when everyone else has to pay for it?
Click to expand...

1) The water is stolen from the Palestinians.
2) The water is stolen from the Palestinians.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cisterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These videos all seem to be a single incident in July of 2010.  The cisterns were destroyed because the Palestinians were stealing water from water authority.
> 
> So, since we were talking about apartheid, I have two questions for you:
> 
> 1.  Why should law not be applied to Palestinians?
> 2.  Why should Palestinians get free water when everyone else has to pay for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) The water is stolen from the Palestinians.
> 2) The water is stolen from the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


No one is stealing water from Palestinians.  The water is being managed by the sovereign in the territory, as it MUST be because it is a scarce resource and in danger of permanently being destroyed. 

You can't keep acting as though Palestinians have some sort of superior rights and laws don't apply to them.  This whole idea that public resources under the sovereign of another nation are somehow privately owned by people based on their ethnicity is ridiculous.


----------



## fanger

Shusha said:


> _A water line has been install by the Palestinian Authority from a nearby village; however, there is no water in the line. There is a large aquiver of water in the Hebron region, and Mekorot, the Israeli water company, has a well along the Israeli bypass road Route 60 in Al Beqa'a Valley which draws from this aquiver (in Area C, which is under full Israeli military control).Palestinian residents in Al Beqa'a Valley had made arrangements to purchase water from Mekorot. However, they never received as much water as they paid for.With the demolition of several rainwater cisterns in the valley in the past year, *the Palestinian residents felt that they had no other option but to tap into the Mekorot water line at the well site.*_
> 
> The problem is serious and widespread:
> 
> _The phenomenon, according to Israel Water Authority, has already reached the proportions of a serious issue. "The pumping fro these illegal drillings come to a massive quantity of 10 million cubic meters of water a year," said a senior water official. "The Palestinians are connecting illegally to the supply lines of Mekorot and are causing a shortage in Hebron, Kiryat Arba, Yatta, and the surrounding villages."_
> 
> 
> And you DO know that Israel's aquifers have to be protected from over use, don't you?  Else they will end up like the Coastal Aquifer which is in dire danger of being permanently ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> So again, I ask:  Why should Palestinians not be subject to law?  Why should Palestinians be exempt from paying for water?


_Palestinian residents in Al Beqa'a Valley had made arrangements to purchase water from Mekorot. However, they *never received as much water as they paid for.*With the demolition of several rainwater cisterns in the valley in the past year,*the Palestinian residents felt that they had no other option but to tap into the Mekorot water line at the well site.*_
They got Jewed?
from Sashas link
 "Rather than preventing Palestinians from taping into the well at the source, the Israeli authorities destroyed the irrigation pipes in the fields of several families. Each 200m roll of irrigation drip pipe costs about 370NIS (~100$US), and the connection piping costs about 2.5NIS for each inch. For each dunam of vegetables it takes about 2-3 days to put the irrigation drip piping in place. The cost of the materials and time that goes into growing produce is high. Rather than prevent the 'theft' of water (which is ironically from an aquiver under Palestine) earlier in the season, the Israeli authorities instead waited until crops were almost ready for market. Therefore this destruction is not meant to stop the 'theft' of water but to cause the highest impact on farmers in the region."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that she made all this stuff up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying much the same thing I've been saying all freaking day long. Accusations. No information. With emotive language and a clear bias.
> 
> For example she said 200 people were shot at a "peaceful protest".  Come on. You can smell the bullshit a million miles away. What protest?  When?  What does she mean by "shot"?  With all the people here on USMB reporting the evils of Israel, why have none of heard of this?
Click to expand...

Perhaps it is the way it is covered in the news.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that she made all this stuff up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying much the same thing I've been saying all freaking day long. Accusations. No information. With emotive language and a clear bias.
> 
> For example she said 200 people were shot at a "peaceful protest".  Come on. You can smell the bullshit a million miles away. What protest?  When?  What does she mean by "shot"?  With all the people here on USMB reporting the evils of Israel, why have none of heard of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps it is the way it is covered in the news.
Click to expand...



I just want a date and a location so I can verify myself what the actual events were.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that she made all this stuff up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying much the same thing I've been saying all freaking day long. Accusations. No information. With emotive language and a clear bias.
> 
> For example she said 200 people were shot at a "peaceful protest".  Come on. You can smell the bullshit a million miles away. What protest?  When?  What does she mean by "shot"?  With all the people here on USMB reporting the evils of Israel, why have none of heard of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps it is the way it is covered in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a date and a location so I can verify myself what the actual events were.
Click to expand...

The names and dates were referenced for most events. What are you asking for?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Palestine can go back to being a backwater nation of subsistence farmers without water electricity and modern education and medicine?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get all this unsubstantiated shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I'm trying to decide if you are actually interested in coming up with solutions to the problems we are confronted with or if you, like nearly everyone else here, just wants to paint Israel and Jews as evil and demonize them.
> 
> Because, frankly, if you are one of the latter, you are no better than any of the virulent antisemites in this board and Israel needs to stop considering the opinions of virulent and toxic antisemites.
> 
> The problem with the Bedouin people has nothing to do with Jews or Israel. It's a conflict between a traditional agriculture-based subsistence farming way of life and urban development.
> 
> If your response to that is simply, No way!  Jews are evil!  Then you have no capacity to discuss these issues, let alone provide some reasonable solutions to them.
Click to expand...

I thought y'all ran out of anti Semite cards.


----------



## Indeependent

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that she made all this stuff up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying much the same thing I've been saying all freaking day long. Accusations. No information. With emotive language and a clear bias.
> 
> For example she said 200 people were shot at a "peaceful protest".  Come on. You can smell the bullshit a million miles away. What protest?  When?  What does she mean by "shot"?  With all the people here on USMB reporting the evils of Israel, why have none of heard of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps it is the way it is covered in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a date and a location so I can verify myself what the actual events were.
Click to expand...

Look up the Pallywood production on IMDB.com.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Revokes Citizenship of Hundreds of Negev Bedouin, Leaving Them Stateless*

Some were citizens for 40 years, served in the army and paid their taxes, but had their status canceled with a single keystroke and no further explanation
read more: Israel revokes citizenship of hundreds of Negev Bedouin, leaving them stateless


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Political poetry as a crime: Inside the surreal trial of Dareen Tatour*
_*Arresting someone for publishing a political poem is extraordinary. Having to prove at trial that police mistranslated your poem is nothing short of surreal.*_

Political poetry as a crime: Inside the surreal trial of Dareen Tatour | +972 Magazine


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Revokes Citizenship of Hundreds of Negev Bedouin, Leaving Them Stateless*
> 
> Some were citizens for 40 years, served in the army and paid their taxes, but had their status canceled with a single keystroke and no further explanation
> read more: Israel revokes citizenship of hundreds of Negev Bedouin, leaving them stateless



One would think that Hamas would offer them citizenship in the "country of Pally'land".


----------



## P F Tinmore

*As many as 1 million Israelis have left for the U.S.*

“Can Israel bring home its 1 million US Expats?” was the headline on an article in the Jerusalem Post 3 weeks ago; and it has gotten very little attention, though the article states bluntly that as many as 1 million Israelis are now living in the U.S.

As many as 1 million Israelis have left for the U.S.


----------



## Lastamender

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **


What home did you escape from?


----------



## montelatici

Lastamender said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> What home did you escape from?
Click to expand...


More to the point, when did you graduate from the Hasbara University.


----------



## Roudy




----------



## Roudy

Isn't helping a terrorist organization a federal crime?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> *As many as 1 million Israelis have left for the U.S.*
> 
> “Can Israel bring home its 1 million US Expats?” was the headline on an article in the Jerusalem Post 3 weeks ago; and it has gotten very little attention, though the article states bluntly that as many as 1 million Israelis are now living in the U.S.
> 
> As many as 1 million Israelis have left for the U.S.


Yeah?  How many have left Canada, UK, Australia, France, Poland, Ireland, etc.  

Actaully the number is highly exaggerated, but those that have moved travel back and forth a lot.  Israel has a very high tax rate and they enforcement is very tough.  That's why some of them move to the US.


----------



## Roudy

And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Roudy said:


> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?



They must have a quota for ugly, Muslim terrorist supporters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?


Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.

Just like here.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
Click to expand...


Your juvenile name-calling is a rather poor excuse for your inability to offer a refutation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> Isn't helping a terrorist organization a federal crime?


I like the way they fuzz out the identity of the dog.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your juvenile name-calling is a rather poor excuse for your inability to offer a refutation.
Click to expand...

Refute what? Watch the video.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your juvenile name-calling is a rather poor excuse for your inability to offer a refutation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refute what? Watch the video.
Click to expand...


Your usual Islamo-tap dancing.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
Click to expand...


Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.  

de·flect
dəˈflekt/
_verb_

cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.

To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"

Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."


The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.
> 
> de·flect
> dəˈflekt/
> _verb_
> 
> cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
> cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
> 
> To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"
> 
> Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."
> 
> 
> The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?
Click to expand...

The question was about funding. Whorowitz ducked the question and started rattling on about Hamas.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.
> 
> de·flect
> dəˈflekt/
> _verb_
> 
> cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
> cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
> 
> To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"
> 
> Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."
> 
> 
> The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was about funding. Whorowitz ducked the question and started rattling on about Hamas.
Click to expand...



Nice deflection. The question in the table is the vile and toxic values presented by the questioner. 

Do you have thoughts on that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.
> 
> de·flect
> dəˈflekt/
> _verb_
> 
> cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
> cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
> 
> To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"
> 
> Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."
> 
> 
> The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was about funding. Whorowitz ducked the question and started rattling on about Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. The question in the table is the vile and toxic values presented by the questioner.
> 
> Do you have thoughts on that?
Click to expand...

Poor naive girl led around by the nose by a professional bullshitter.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.
> 
> de·flect
> dəˈflekt/
> _verb_
> 
> cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
> cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
> 
> To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"
> 
> Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."
> 
> 
> The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was about funding. Whorowitz ducked the question and started rattling on about Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. The question in the table is the vile and toxic values presented by the questioner.
> 
> Do you have thoughts on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor naive girl led around by the nose by a professional bullshitter.
Click to expand...




So. No. You have no capacity or interest in discussing her vile and toxic values. 

Why is that?  Is it because you agree with her values, but don't want to admit that. (In contrast to her honesty, you would rather remain hidden?).


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.
> 
> de·flect
> dəˈflekt/
> _verb_
> 
> cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
> cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
> 
> To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"
> 
> Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."
> 
> 
> The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was about funding. Whorowitz ducked the question and started rattling on about Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. The question in the table is the vile and toxic values presented by the questioner.
> 
> Do you have thoughts on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor naive girl led around by the nose by a professional bullshitter.
Click to expand...



And she doesn't appear the slightest bit naive to me. She actually seems pretty darn sure of herself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.
> 
> de·flect
> dəˈflekt/
> _verb_
> 
> cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
> cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
> 
> To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"
> 
> Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."
> 
> 
> The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was about funding. Whorowitz ducked the question and started rattling on about Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. The question in the table is the vile and toxic values presented by the questioner.
> 
> Do you have thoughts on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor naive girl led around by the nose by a professional bullshitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. No. You have no capacity or interest in discussing her vile and toxic values.
> 
> Why is that?  Is it because you agree with her values, but don't want to admit that. (In contrast to her honesty, you would rather remain hidden?).
Click to expand...

I don't, but that was not my point. I was just pointing out that he ducked and deflected like some people always do here.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.
> 
> de·flect
> dəˈflekt/
> _verb_
> 
> cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
> cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
> 
> To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"
> 
> Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."
> 
> 
> The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?
> 
> 
> 
> The question was about funding. Whorowitz ducked the question and started rattling on about Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. The question in the table is the vile and toxic values presented by the questioner.
> 
> Do you have thoughts on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor naive girl led around by the nose by a professional bullshitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. No. You have no capacity or interest in discussing her vile and toxic values.
> 
> Why is that?  Is it because you agree with her values, but don't want to admit that. (In contrast to her honesty, you would rather remain hidden?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't, but that was not my point. I was just pointing out that he ducked and deflected like some people always do here.
Click to expand...

You have had your ass handed to you about 20 times in the last 2 weeks and you simply go back to your revised history Arab sites.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, YOU are the one deflecting from Roudy's post.  Roudy wondered why people who hold toxic and vile values, such as that expressed by the woman in the video, are permitted into the US.  YOU deflected by commenting about the deflection of the speaker, rather than addressing Roudy's point.
> 
> de·flect
> dəˈflekt/
> _verb_
> 
> cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course
> cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
> 
> To re-iterate, the question posed on the video was:  "The head of Hezbollah has said he hopes we (the Jewish people) will gather in Israel so he doesn't have to hunt us down globally.  For or against?"
> 
> Her unabashed, clear, proud response was:  "FOR."
> 
> 
> The question posed by Roudy was:  Why do we permit people with vile and toxic values such as this into the US?  Did you care to address that?
> 
> 
> 
> The question was about funding. Whorowitz ducked the question and started rattling on about Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. The question in the table is the vile and toxic values presented by the questioner.
> 
> Do you have thoughts on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor naive girl led around by the nose by a professional bullshitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. No. You have no capacity or interest in discussing her vile and toxic values.
> 
> Why is that?  Is it because you agree with her values, but don't want to admit that. (In contrast to her honesty, you would rather remain hidden?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't, but that was not my point. I was just pointing out that he ducked and deflected like some people always do here.
Click to expand...



So. If you don't have anything to say about the topic brought up in a post, perhaps it would be prudent not to comment on that post.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are animals like this ever allowed inside to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorowitz is a professional shoveler of shit. He gets asked a question and the first thing he does is deflect.
> 
> Just like here.
Click to expand...

He exposed the Muslim Brotherhood whore for the scum that she was?


----------



## Challenger

Talking of "whores"....

WORLD WIDE WHITE SLAVE TRADE CENTRED IN ISRAEL


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Talking of "whores"....
> 
> WORLD WIDE WHITE SLAVE TRADE CENTRED IN ISRAEL


Fake news created by Polish antisemites.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of "whores"....
> 
> WORLD WIDE WHITE SLAVE TRADE CENTRED IN ISRAEL
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news created by Polish antisemites.
Click to expand...


Zionists lie, period; as demonstrated elswehere.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of "whores"....
> 
> WORLD WIDE WHITE SLAVE TRADE CENTRED IN ISRAEL
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news created by Polish antisemites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists lie, period; as demonstrated elswehere.
Click to expand...

antisemites are psychopaths who lie and demonize Jews. as demonstrated on a regular basis.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of "whores"....
> 
> WORLD WIDE WHITE SLAVE TRADE CENTRED IN ISRAEL
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news created by Polish antisemites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists lie, period; as demonstrated elswehere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> antisemites are psychopaths who lie and demonize Jews. as demonstrated on a regular basis.
Click to expand...


True. Zionists are antisemitic psychopaths who lie about and demonize Palestinians, as has been demonstrated on a regular basis here and elsewhere.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>







Who Shot Mohammed al-Dura?


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of "whores"....
> 
> WORLD WIDE WHITE SLAVE TRADE CENTRED IN ISRAEL
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news created by Polish antisemites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists lie, period; as demonstrated elswehere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> antisemites are psychopaths who lie and demonize Jews. as demonstrated on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. Zionists are antisemitic psychopaths who lie about and demonize Palestinians, as has been demonstrated on a regular basis here and elsewhere.
Click to expand...

And you think by changing my words around it somehow makes your stupid statement true?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Wow, you're still spreading this exposed Palywood lie about that kid getting shot?!  Looks like you didn't get the memo, the whole thing was faked. Ha ha ha.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

Yawn, Tinhead and his stupid YouTube propaganda clips....


----------



## Linkiloo

Who watches you tube clips?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



Reducing the complexity of the water resource in Israel and Areas A, B and C to "its our water and they stole it".  Its way more complicated than that.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing the complexity of the water resource in Israel and Areas A, B and C to "its our water and they stole it".  Its way more complicated than that.
Click to expand...


Not at all. It's not complicated at all.  Israel is stealing, as usual.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing the complexity of the water resource in Israel and Areas A, B and C to "its our water and they stole it".  Its way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. It's not complicated at all.  Israel is stealing, as usual.
Click to expand...


Well after all. You dun' seen it on the YouTube so it must be true.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

And now for the truth.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> ...And now for the truth.



For "truth" read Rude-eee's Hasbara fantasies. Israel Up Close TV, really?


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And now for the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For "truth" read Rude-eee's Hasbara fantasies. Israel Up Close TV, really?
Click to expand...


The woman spoke the truth.  "Hasbara" is where internet Jihadi  IslamoNazi antisemite types like you go to cry when they are confronted the reality of the depravity of the people they are defending.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And now for the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For "truth" read Rude-eee's Hasbara fantasies. Israel Up Close TV, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman spoke the truth.  "Hasbara" is where internet Jihadi  IslamoNazi antisemite types like you go to cry when they are confronted the reality of the depravity of the people they are defending.
Click to expand...


"Hasbara" is where internet Zio-nazi antisemite types like you go to when they are confronted with the reality of the depravity of the people they are trying to defend. Fact.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And now for the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For "truth" read Rude-eee's Hasbara fantasies. Israel Up Close TV, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman spoke the truth.  "Hasbara" is where internet Jihadi  IslamoNazi antisemite types like you go to cry when they are confronted the reality of the depravity of the people they are defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hasbara" is where internet Zio-nazi antisemite types like you go to when they are confronted with the reality of the depravity of the people they are trying to defend. Fact.
Click to expand...

Oh look, an Internet jihadi giving IslamoNazi labels to people on the internet who disagree with his antisemtic points of view.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

You won't see this on fake news.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You won't see this on fake news.



The NK.

You are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see this on fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NK.
> 
> You are a hoot.
Click to expand...

Remember a few years ago they would hold a rally and there would be about three people.

Looks like progress to me.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see this on fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NK.
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember a few years ago they would hold a rally and there would be about three people.
> 
> Looks like progress to me.
Click to expand...


A few more loons. Yes, that represents progress to you. 

What a hoot. 

Remember a few years ago when the Arabs-Moslems who are posing as “Pal’istanians” were the tip of the sword for the Arab-Moslem world in its flailing away at Israel? Now, even Egypt has learned it must protect itself from those posers. 

Looks like progress to me.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see this on fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NK.
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember a few years ago they would hold a rally and there would be about three people.
> 
> Looks like progress to me.
Click to expand...

Please continue keep using the same failed shtick talking points, this is very entertaining and predictable.  Its always the same stupid propaganda with you people once you realize that you've lost the argument.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## fanger

*INTERPOL VOTES TO ADMIT 'STATE OF PALESTINE' AS NEW MEMBER STATE*

*Israel is adamantly opposed to Palestinian admission to all international organizations.
Israel suffered a stinging diplomatic setback on Wednesday when the International Police Organization (Interpol) voted to accept “Palestine” as a full member state.

The move at Interpol’s annual General Assembly meeting, held this year in Beijing, came despite furious Israeli efforts over the last few weeks to thwart it. The US was also actively involved up until the last minute in trying to stop the move.
Interpol votes to admit 'State of Palestine' as new member state
Interpol approves membership for State of Palestine over Israeli objections

*


----------



## Roudy

Interpol?!  Ha ha ha. And where does this Palestinian state exist, what are it borders?  

Perhaps Interpol believes it's better to cooperate with terrorists that govern a terrorist haven, than to shut them out.  Yup, that's more like it.


----------



## fanger

"Shortly before the vote in the Chinese capital, the Israeli Foreign Ministry said Israel’s efforts to delay the ballot until next year had failed." A Palestinian bid to join last year, at an Interpol conference in Indonesia, was foiled by what Israel said was its diplomatic campaign against it.


----------



## fanger

Roudy said:


> Interpol?!  Ha ha ha. And where does this Palestinian state exist, what are it borders?
> 
> Perhaps Interpol believes it's better to cooperate with terrorists that govern a terrorist haven, than to shut them out.  Yup, that's more like it.


“This victory was made possible because of the principled position of the majority of Interpol members,” Palestinian Foreign Minister Riyad al-Maliki said in a statement.


----------



## Roudy

Newsflash: Interpol is an international terror / crime fighting agency. 

Anytime you have a direct line into terrorists for info, it's a victory.  

Of course the Palestinians are stupid enough to fall for the fake Israeli protests.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## fanger

To keep Interpol as politically neutral as possible, its charter forbids it, at least in theory, from undertaking interventions or activities of a political, military, religious, or racial nature or involving itself in disputes over such matters.[6] Its work focuses primarily on public safety and battling terrorism, crimes against humanity, genocide, environmental crime, war crimes,[7] organized crime, piracy, illicit traffic in works of art, illicit drug production, drug trafficking, weapons smuggling, human trafficking, money laundering, child pornography, white-collar crime, cybercrime, intellectual property crime, and corruption.  Interpol - Wikipedia


----------



## Roudy

Exactly why they want to keep tabs with a group of people that so much terror, barbarism, and crimes against humanity has emanated from.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hamas arrests suspected jihadist leader in Gaza*

Gaza City (Palestinian Territories) (AFP) - Hamas police detained a suspected jihadist leader in Gaza on Saturday, a security source said, the latest in a series of arrests of those accused of Islamic State group ideology.

"This morning, security forces arrested Nour Issa, 27, who is a leader of the deviant thought movement and is from Bureij Camp in central Gaza, along with others," the source said, using a phrase Hamas officials routinely use to refer to jihadists, including IS.

The Islamist Hamas movement has run Gaza for a decade but it has been challenged by small hardline factions, some of them inspired by IS, who advocate a stricter, Salafist interpretation of the faith.

Hamas arrests suspected jihadist leader in Gaza


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Hamas arrests suspected jihadist leader in Gaza*
> 
> Gaza City (Palestinian Territories) (AFP) - Hamas police detained a suspected jihadist leader in Gaza on Saturday, a security source said, the latest in a series of arrests of those accused of Islamic State group ideology.
> 
> "This morning, security forces arrested Nour Issa, 27, who is a leader of the deviant thought movement and is from Bureij Camp in central Gaza, along with others," the source said, using a phrase Hamas officials routinely use to refer to jihadists, including IS.
> 
> The Islamist Hamas movement has run Gaza for a decade but it has been challenged by small hardline factions, some of them inspired by IS, who advocate a stricter, Salafist interpretation of the faith.
> 
> Hamas arrests suspected jihadist leader in Gaza



I suppose the Hamas terrorists thought this would play well as a propaganda ploy.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> *Hamas arrests suspected jihadist leader in Gaza*
> 
> Gaza City (Palestinian Territories) (AFP) - Hamas police detained a suspected jihadist leader in Gaza on Saturday, a security source said, the latest in a series of arrests of those accused of Islamic State group ideology.
> 
> "This morning, security forces arrested Nour Issa, 27, who is a leader of the deviant thought movement and is from Bureij Camp in central Gaza, along with others," the source said, using a phrase Hamas officials routinely use to refer to jihadists, including IS.
> 
> The Islamist Hamas movement has run Gaza for a decade but it has been challenged by small hardline factions, some of them inspired by IS, who advocate a stricter, Salafist interpretation of the faith.
> 
> Hamas arrests suspected jihadist leader in Gaza


Islamist gang members protecting their territory.  It's the same with the criminal gangs here in the US, when another gang infringes into their territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *

Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.

No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims. 

Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight


Cause we know these burka clad Muslim women never, ever, ever hide guns or explosives under their Islamic garb, now don't we?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight



This is a tough one.  I can honestly see both sides.  

On the one hand, its not okay to discriminate against people by profiling them by race or gender or nationality.  

On the other hand, its a natural outgrowth of terrorism -- if terrorists are going to deliberately disguise themselves as civilians in order to pass through security -- security has to meet that threat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight



That's awful! Perhaps she should walk back next time?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Perhaps she should walk back next time?
Click to expand...

More proof that we need a stupid post button.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Perhaps she should walk back next time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
Click to expand...


Make the Pallies feel at home, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Perhaps she should walk back next time?
Click to expand...

And you think it is funny because it is the Israeli assholes doing it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Perhaps she should walk back next time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think it is funny because it is the Israeli assholes doing it.
Click to expand...


Muzzies are dangerous. It's a fact.
Perhaps they should take the bus?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Perhaps she should walk back next time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think it is funny because it is the Israeli assholes doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muzzies are dangerous. It's a fact.
> Perhaps they should take the bus?
Click to expand...

More proof that we need a stupid post button.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Airlines Allegedly Strip-Searched Palestinian Women *
> 
> Three female Palestinian Arab-Israeli students from the Hebrew University of Jerusalem traveled to Belgrade for a short break in October 2016 when security agents told them they were not going to be allowed on the plane going back to Tel Aviv unless they agreed to be strip-searched.
> 
> No other passengers were singled out, the lawsuit against Arkia Airlines and El Al, the national carrier, claims.
> 
> Israeli Airlines Forced Palestinian Women To Strip Before Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Perhaps she should walk back next time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think it is funny because it is the Israeli assholes doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muzzies are dangerous. It's a fact.
> Perhaps they should take the bus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
Click to expand...


I agree, people who fly with Muzzies who haven't been thoroughly searched are stupid.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

The easiest Death Cult Targets.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead*

An 18-month jail sentence handed down to an Israel Defence Force (IDF) recruit for the killing of a wounded Palestinian has prompted widespread criticism for its apparent leniency in light of the severity of his crime.

Just a handful of people imprisoned under the new stone-throwing legislation who were handed down longer sentences than Azaria, include five boys from east Jerusalem who were
sentenced in March last year for throwing stones at cars:


*Saleh Ashraf Ishtayya, 16:  three years and three months in prison*
* Muhammad Ahmad Jaber, 14: three years in prison*
* Murad Raed Alqam, 14: three years in prison*
*Muhammad Na’el Tayeh, 17:  two years and four months in prison*
*Zaid Ayed al-Taweel, 16: two years and four months in prison*
Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than the Israeli soldier who shot dead an incapacitated Palestinian


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead... *




Their age is irrelevant.  What crime were they convicted for and what are the details?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their age is irrelevant.  What crime were they convicted for and what are the details?
Click to expand...

Throwing stones at foreign thieves.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their age is irrelevant.  What crime were they convicted for and what are the details?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing stones at foreign thieves.
Click to expand...


Well, I could as easily say that Azaria just responded to a terrorist.  But let's cut out the emotionally laden language and silly justifications, shall we?

These people were throwing rocks at cars, a crime which is potentially lethal. They are all old enough to understand both the criminality of it and the potential lethality.  

So what was your point?  That Azaria's sentence wasn't long enough?  We agree.  

Or are you back to the old trope that its perfectly permissible to attempt to kill Jews and that it shouldn't be a crime to do so?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their age is irrelevant.  What crime were they convicted for and what are the details?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing stones at foreign thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I could as easily say that Azaria just responded to a terrorist.  But let's cut out the emotionally laden language and silly justifications, shall we?
> 
> These people were throwing rocks at cars, a crime which is potentially lethal. They are all old enough to understand both the criminality of it and the potential lethality.
> 
> So what was your point?  That Azaria's sentence wasn't long enough?  We agree.
> 
> Or are you back to the old trope that its perfectly permissible to attempt to kill Jews and that it shouldn't be a crime to do so?
Click to expand...

When did I mention Jews?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their age is irrelevant.  What crime were they convicted for and what are the details?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing stones at foreign thieves.
Click to expand...


They threw stones at Arab Muslims?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their age is irrelevant.  What crime were they convicted for and what are the details?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing stones at foreign thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I could as easily say that Azaria just responded to a terrorist.  But let's cut out the emotionally laden language and silly justifications, shall we?
> 
> These people were throwing rocks at cars, a crime which is potentially lethal. They are all old enough to understand both the criminality of it and the potential lethality.
> 
> So what was your point?  That Azaria's sentence wasn't long enough?  We agree.
> 
> Or are you back to the old trope that its perfectly permissible to attempt to kill Jews and that it shouldn't be a crime to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I mention Jews?
Click to expand...


You're kidding right?  Surely, you are not trying to convince me that "foreign thieves" means something else?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their age is irrelevant.  What crime were they convicted for and what are the details?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing stones at foreign thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I could as easily say that Azaria just responded to a terrorist.  But let's cut out the emotionally laden language and silly justifications, shall we?
> 
> These people were throwing rocks at cars, a crime which is potentially lethal. They are all old enough to understand both the criminality of it and the potential lethality.
> 
> So what was your point?  That Azaria's sentence wasn't long enough?  We agree.
> 
> Or are you back to the old trope that its perfectly permissible to attempt to kill Jews and that it shouldn't be a crime to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kidding right?  Surely, you are not trying to convince me that "foreign thieves" means something else?
Click to expand...

If the shoe fits...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> If the shoe fits...



No Jew is foreign to Judea.
But I can fit that shoe sooo EASILY to any of the Arab tribes in Palestine...and their King from Mecca.

Wanna play?


----------



## JoelT1

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Jew is foreign to Judea.
> But I can fit that shoe sooo EASILY to any of the Arab tribes in Palestine...and their King from Mecca.
> 
> Wanna play?
Click to expand...


Funny: Arabs cannot write or even say palestine in Arabic: No p


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their age is irrelevant.  What crime were they convicted for and what are the details?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing stones at foreign thieves.
Click to expand...


Calling Jesus a thief? What did Jesus steal?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In Unprecedented Move, Eight European Countries to Demand Compensation From Israel for West Bank Demolitions *

Belgium is said to be leading the move, followed by France, Spain, Sweden, Luxembourg, Italy, Ireland and Denmark.

In August, Israel demolished structures intended to serve as classrooms in various Bedouin communities and confiscated solar panels on another structure being used as a school.

West Bank settlements: Eight EU countries demand Israel pay for demolished Palestinian schools


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *In Unprecedented Move, Eight European Countries to Demand Compensation From Israel for West Bank Demolitions *
> 
> Belgium is said to be leading the move, followed by France, Spain, Sweden, Luxembourg, Italy, Ireland and Denmark.
> 
> In August, Israel demolished structures intended to serve as classrooms in various Bedouin communities and confiscated solar panels on another structure being used as a school.
> 
> West Bank settlements: Eight EU countries demand Israel pay for demolished Palestinian schools



Maybe Israel should build some illegal houses in Belgium.  Then they can call it even.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Electricity Returns to Palestinian Village, Three Months After Israel Confiscates Power System*

Electricity has been restored to the modest stone and cement houses of the Palestinian village Jubbet Adh-Dhib, southeast of Bethlehem. In late June, the Civil Administration confiscated the hybrid (solar and diesel) electrical system that had been in operation there for eight months.
read more: Electricity returns to Palestinian village, three months after Israel confiscates power system


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

US trained Haiti oppressors and their Israeli chemical weapons release in school full of little girls under Obomba-Clinton-- where was/is the outrage????


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> US trained Haiti oppressors and their Israeli chemical weapons release in school full of little girls under Obomba-Clinton-- where was/is the outrage????



Islamic terrorists were in Haiti? Who knew?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> US trained Haiti oppressors and their Israeli chemical weapons release in school full of little girls under Obomba-Clinton-- where was/is the outrage????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists were in Haiti? Who knew?
Click to expand...

Haiti has been fucked by the "west" almost as much as Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*YouTube Shuts Down Palestinian Media Watch Main Account*

Over the past two weeks, someone has been trying to damage PMW by submitting complaints to YouTube about PMW videos in four different PMW accounts in three different languages. The accusation is that PMW is violating YouTube’s “policy on harmful or dangerous content.”

*http://www.jewishpress.com/news/glo...pot_im_comment_id=sp_Z3ieP5nt_346086_c_JlmEom*


----------



## Hollie

Thanks. Your efforts helped to continue exposing the truth about the Arab-Moslem Death Cult. 
*
PMW YouTube account reinstated,
thanks to your efforts!*
*
PMW YouTube account reinstated, thanks to your efforts! - PMW Bulletins*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration *

A group of British activists walked for 174 days (about six month) from the UK to Jerusalem to apologize for “Balfour Declaration”, which granted Palestinian territories to Israel on its 100th anniversary.

Over 100 activists walked with Palestinians through villages and viewed Israeli settlements expansions.

Elias Dais, a member of the Secretariat of the Holy Land, explained how throughout the year they bring together similar groups to raise awareness the impact of the occupation.

The villagers and their children welcomed the British group on their tour. 

British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> *British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration *
> 
> A group of British activists walked for 174 days (about six month) from the UK to Jerusalem to apologize for “Balfour Declaration”, which granted Palestinian territories to Israel on its 100th anniversary.
> 
> Over 100 activists walked with Palestinians through villages and viewed Israeli settlements expansions.
> 
> Elias Dais, a member of the Secretariat of the Holy Land, explained how throughout the year they bring together similar groups to raise awareness the impact of the occupation.
> 
> The villagers and their children welcomed the British group on their tour.
> 
> British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration



Palestine never existed. Palestine was merely a Roman name for ancient Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

JoelT1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration *
> 
> A group of British activists walked for 174 days (about six month) from the UK to Jerusalem to apologize for “Balfour Declaration”, which granted Palestinian territories to Israel on its 100th anniversary.
> 
> Over 100 activists walked with Palestinians through villages and viewed Israeli settlements expansions.
> 
> Elias Dais, a member of the Secretariat of the Holy Land, explained how throughout the year they bring together similar groups to raise awareness the impact of the occupation.
> 
> The villagers and their children welcomed the British group on their tour.
> 
> British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine never existed. Palestine was merely a Roman name for ancient Israel
Click to expand...

Thank you Mr. Israeli talking points.


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration *
> 
> A group of British activists walked for 174 days (about six month) from the UK to Jerusalem to apologize for “Balfour Declaration”, which granted Palestinian territories to Israel on its 100th anniversary.
> 
> Over 100 activists walked with Palestinians through villages and viewed Israeli settlements expansions.
> 
> Elias Dais, a member of the Secretariat of the Holy Land, explained how throughout the year they bring together similar groups to raise awareness the impact of the occupation.
> 
> The villagers and their children welcomed the British group on their tour.
> 
> British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine never existed. Palestine was merely a Roman name for ancient Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mr. Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...


Encyclopedia of Islam: Palestine, Roman name imposed on Jews’ land


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Smear campaign is defused as Tom Suarez speaks at UMass*

Smear campaign is defused as Tom Suarez speaks at UMass


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration *
> 
> A group of British activists walked for 174 days (about six month) from the UK to Jerusalem to apologize for “Balfour Declaration”, which granted Palestinian territories to Israel on its 100th anniversary.
> 
> Over 100 activists walked with Palestinians through villages and viewed Israeli settlements expansions.
> 
> Elias Dais, a member of the Secretariat of the Holy Land, explained how throughout the year they bring together similar groups to raise awareness the impact of the occupation.
> 
> The villagers and their children welcomed the British group on their tour.
> 
> British activists walk from UK to Palestine to apologize for Balfour Declaration



Must be nice not having to work for a living. 

Were they paid with money that Suha Arafat had buried in the backyard?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Congressional bill would prevent US funding for Israel’s detention of Palestinian children*

(JTA) — A Minnesota congresswoman has introduced a bill that seeks to prevent the United States from funding Israel’s military detention of Palestinian children.

The legislation introduced Tuesday by Rep. Betty McCollum, a Democrat, has at least nine co-sponsors. It would require the secretary of state to certify annually that U.S. assistance to Israel has not been used in the previous year to militarily detain, interrogate or abuse Palestinian children.

“The purpose of this act is to promote and protect the human rights of Palestinian children and to ensure that United States taxpayer funds shall not be used to support the military detention of Palestinian children,” the bill reads.

*Congressional bill would prevent US funding for Israel’s detention of Palestinian children*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Congressional bill would prevent US funding for Israel’s detention of Palestinian children*
> 
> (JTA) — A Minnesota congresswoman has introduced a bill that seeks to prevent the United States from funding Israel’s military detention of Palestinian children.
> 
> The legislation introduced Tuesday by Rep. Betty McCollum, a Democrat, has at least nine co-sponsors. It would require the secretary of state to certify annually that U.S. assistance to Israel has not been used in the previous year to militarily detain, interrogate or abuse Palestinian children.
> 
> “The purpose of this act is to promote and protect the human rights of Palestinian children and to ensure that United States taxpayer funds shall not be used to support the military detention of Palestinian children,” the bill reads.
> 
> *Congressional bill would prevent US funding for Israel’s detention of Palestinian children*



As long as they end all funding to your terrorist buddies in the same bill.........


----------



## P F Tinmore

RAFAH, (PIC)

Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) on Wednesday morning advanced into Palestinian lands to the east of Rafah, in southern Israeli-besieged Gaza Strip.

The PIC reporter said that four Israeli military bulldozers advanced into lands to the east of Rafah for a limited distance estimated at 50-100 meters.

The Israeli bulldozers escorted by armored vehicles advanced into the border line and leveled lands in the area.

  Read more at  
Israeli incursion east of Rafah, shooting at fishermen off Gaza shore
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) on Wednesday morning advanced into Palestinian lands to the east of Rafah, in southern Israeli-besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that four Israeli military bulldozers advanced into lands to the east of Rafah for a limited distance estimated at 50-100 meters.
> 
> The Israeli bulldozers escorted by armored vehicles advanced into the border line and leveled lands in the area.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli incursion east of Rafah, shooting at fishermen off Gaza shore
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Israel “occupies” Israel. Makes “perfect” sense! LOL


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) on Wednesday morning advanced into Palestinian lands to the east of Rafah, in southern Israeli-besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that four Israeli military bulldozers advanced into lands to the east of Rafah for a limited distance estimated at 50-100 meters.
> 
> The Israeli bulldozers escorted by armored vehicles advanced into the border line and leveled lands in the area.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli incursion east of Rafah, shooting at fishermen off Gaza shore
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Israel besieging Gaza? Except, Gaza is Hebrew in origin, azzah, reflecting its Jewish history as part of ancient Israel.

Read a history book.


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) on Wednesday morning advanced into Palestinian lands to the east of Rafah, in southern Israeli-besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that four Israeli military bulldozers advanced into lands to the east of Rafah for a limited distance estimated at 50-100 meters.
> 
> The Israeli bulldozers escorted by armored vehicles advanced into the border line and leveled lands in the area.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli incursion east of Rafah, shooting at fishermen off Gaza shore
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Israel also “occupies” palestine Except, palestine originated as a name imposed on Jews’ land by Roman occupiers


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RAFAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) on Wednesday morning advanced into Palestinian lands to the east of Rafah, in southern Israeli-besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that four Israeli military bulldozers advanced into lands to the east of Rafah for a limited distance estimated at 50-100 meters.
> 
> The Israeli bulldozers escorted by armored vehicles advanced into the border line and leveled lands in the area.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli incursion east of Rafah, shooting at fishermen off Gaza shore
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Gotta keep a close eye on your terrorist buddies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) on Wednesday morning advanced into Palestinian lands to the east of Rafah, in southern Israeli-besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that four Israeli military bulldozers advanced into lands to the east of Rafah for a limited distance estimated at 50-100 meters.
> 
> The Israeli bulldozers escorted by armored vehicles advanced into the border line and leveled lands in the area.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli incursion east of Rafah, shooting at fishermen off Gaza shore
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta keep a close eye on your terrorist buddies.
Click to expand...

Ooooo, terrorists. Keep pimping that propaganda.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) on Wednesday morning advanced into Palestinian lands to the east of Rafah, in southern Israeli-besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that four Israeli military bulldozers advanced into lands to the east of Rafah for a limited distance estimated at 50-100 meters.
> 
> The Israeli bulldozers escorted by armored vehicles advanced into the border line and leveled lands in the area.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli incursion east of Rafah, shooting at fishermen off Gaza shore
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta keep a close eye on your terrorist buddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, terrorists. Keep pimping that propaganda.
Click to expand...


Yeah, no terrorists in Gaza, silly me.


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) on Wednesday morning advanced into Palestinian lands to the east of Rafah, in southern Israeli-besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> The PIC reporter said that four Israeli military bulldozers advanced into lands to the east of Rafah for a limited distance estimated at 50-100 meters.
> 
> The Israeli bulldozers escorted by armored vehicles advanced into the border line and leveled lands in the area.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli incursion east of Rafah, shooting at fishermen off Gaza shore
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta keep a close eye on your terrorist buddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, terrorists. Keep pimping that propaganda.
Click to expand...



Gaza is an ancient Hebrew name. Jews’ historical land


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

Muslim physician & human rights activist Dr Qanta Ahmed: Israel Is Inspiration For The Islamic World

Muslim Physician: Israel an Inspiration to Islamic World | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Rachel Avraham | 2 Av 5773 – July 9, 2013 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's awful!!
Only Muslim nations are allowed to have state sponsored racism!!!


----------



## JoelT1

Egyptian journalist Ramy Aziz: "Israel the only true democracy in the Middle East" The Israel That Arabs Don’t Know


----------



## montelatici

JoelT1 said:


> Egyptian journalist Ramy Aziz: "Israel the only true democracy in the Middle East" The Israel That Arabs Don’t Know



Funny that 50% of the population under Jew control can't vote. A real democracy.


----------



## JoelT1

montelatici said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian journalist Ramy Aziz: "Israel the only true democracy in the Middle East" The Israel That Arabs Don’t Know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that 50% of the population under Jew control can't vote. A real democracy.
Click to expand...


Funny: Palestine was a Roman name for ancient Israel. Rome is in Europe


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian journalist Ramy Aziz: "Israel the only true democracy in the Middle East" The Israel That Arabs Don’t Know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that 50% of the population under Jew control can't vote. A real democracy.
Click to expand...



Bullshit. The Israelis vote in the Israeli elections and the Arabs vote in the Palestinian elections. The HORROR.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

British PM Theresa May: Israel, thriving democracy, beacon of tolerance, engine of enterprise


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian journalist Ramy Aziz: "Israel the only true democracy in the Middle East" The Israel That Arabs Don’t Know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that 50% of the population under Jew control can't vote. A real democracy.
Click to expand...


What percentage can vote in the Muslim world?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Kids’ book called ‘P Is for Palestine’ is stirring up outrage among moms*

*



*

But the author, Golbarg Bashi, a Pace history professor and former Rutgers Iranian-studies instructor, told an audience at a bookstore reading Saturday that she “came up with the idea for this book after I couldn’t find a book about Palestine for children.’’

She told The Post after her reading at Book Culture on the Upper West Side, “I love ABC books personally, and I have so many of them at home about all kinds of places — Mexico, United States, Italy, everywhere.”

https://nypost.com/2017/11/19/kids-book-called-p-is-for-palestine-enrages-jewish-moms/


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Brought to you by Pallywood Productions Studios, Inc., a division of Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc.,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Kids’ book called ‘P Is for Palestine’ is stirring up outrage among moms*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> But the author, Golbarg Bashi, a Pace history professor and former Rutgers Iranian-studies instructor, told an audience at a bookstore reading Saturday that she “came up with the idea for this book after I couldn’t find a book about Palestine for children.’’
> 
> She told The Post after her reading at Book Culture on the Upper West Side, “I love ABC books personally, and I have so many of them at home about all kinds of places — Mexico, United States, Italy, everywhere.”
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/11/19/kids-book-called-p-is-for-palestine-enrages-jewish-moms/



I'm waiting for the sequel, S is for Suicide bomber.


----------



## Shusha

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kids’ book called ‘P Is for Palestine’ is stirring up outrage among moms*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> But the author, Golbarg Bashi, a Pace history professor and former Rutgers Iranian-studies instructor, told an audience at a bookstore reading Saturday that she “came up with the idea for this book after I couldn’t find a book about Palestine for children.’’
> 
> She told The Post after her reading at Book Culture on the Upper West Side, “I love ABC books personally, and I have so many of them at home about all kinds of places — Mexico, United States, Italy, everywhere.”
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/11/19/kids-book-called-p-is-for-palestine-enrages-jewish-moms/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the sequel, S is for Suicide bomber.
Click to expand...



According to the article, "I" is for Intifada.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Shusha said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kids’ book called ‘P Is for Palestine’ is stirring up outrage among moms*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> But the author, Golbarg Bashi, a Pace history professor and former Rutgers Iranian-studies instructor, told an audience at a bookstore reading Saturday that she “came up with the idea for this book after I couldn’t find a book about Palestine for children.’’
> 
> She told The Post after her reading at Book Culture on the Upper West Side, “I love ABC books personally, and I have so many of them at home about all kinds of places — Mexico, United States, Italy, everywhere.”
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/11/19/kids-book-called-p-is-for-palestine-enrages-jewish-moms/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the sequel, S is for Suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to the article, "I" is for Intifada.
Click to expand...


W is for Whiney Arabs.....


----------



## Hollie

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kids’ book called ‘P Is for Palestine’ is stirring up outrage among moms*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> But the author, Golbarg Bashi, a Pace history professor and former Rutgers Iranian-studies instructor, told an audience at a bookstore reading Saturday that she “came up with the idea for this book after I couldn’t find a book about Palestine for children.’’
> 
> She told The Post after her reading at Book Culture on the Upper West Side, “I love ABC books personally, and I have so many of them at home about all kinds of places — Mexico, United States, Italy, everywhere.”
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/11/19/kids-book-called-p-is-for-palestine-enrages-jewish-moms/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the sequel, S is for Suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to the article, "I" is for Intifada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W is for Whiney Arabs.....
Click to expand...


S is for Splodeydope.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel Versus Judaism added a new video: Jerusalem: 27 Hours Protest at IDF Recruiting Office.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Sunday described Israel as a “terrorist state” and said that it “kills children,” leading to a sharp rebuke from Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. “Palestine is an innocent victim… As for Israel, it is a terrorist state, yes, terrorist!” Erdogan said in a speech in the central city of Sivas, AFP reported. “We will not abandon Jerusalem to the mercy of a state that kills children.”

*Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Sunday described Israel as a “terrorist state” and said that it “kills children,” leading to a sharp rebuke from Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. “Palestine is an innocent victim… As for Israel, it is a terrorist state, yes, terrorist!” Erdogan said in a speech in the central city of Sivas, AFP reported. “We will not abandon Jerusalem to the mercy of a state that kills children.”
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*



As Netanyahu said in his response, he won't be lectured to be a hypocrite who bombs Kurdish villages in his native Turkey.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Sunday described Israel as a “terrorist state” and said that it “kills children,” leading to a sharp rebuke from Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. “Palestine is an innocent victim… As for Israel, it is a terrorist state, yes, terrorist!” Erdogan said in a speech in the central city of Sivas, AFP reported. “We will not abandon Jerusalem to the mercy of a state that kills children.”
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Netanyahu said in his response, he won't be lectured to be a hypocrite who bombs Kurdish villages in his native Turkey.
Click to expand...

Good point. And with that in mind, what country holds the high ground that it may criticize?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Sunday described Israel as a “terrorist state” and said that it “kills children,” leading to a sharp rebuke from Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. “Palestine is an innocent victim… As for Israel, it is a terrorist state, yes, terrorist!” Erdogan said in a speech in the central city of Sivas, AFP reported. “We will not abandon Jerusalem to the mercy of a state that kills children.”
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Netanyahu said in his response, he won't be lectured to be a hypocrite who bombs Kurdish villages in his native Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. And with that in mind, what country holds the high ground that it may criticize?
Click to expand...


The one defending itself from Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Sunday described Israel as a “terrorist state” and said that it “kills children,” leading to a sharp rebuke from Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. “Palestine is an innocent victim… As for Israel, it is a terrorist state, yes, terrorist!” Erdogan said in a speech in the central city of Sivas, AFP reported. “We will not abandon Jerusalem to the mercy of a state that kills children.”
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Netanyahu said in his response, he won't be lectured to be a hypocrite who bombs Kurdish villages in his native Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. And with that in mind, what country holds the high ground that it may criticize?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one defending itself from Islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...

Another terrorist card-another point for you.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Sunday described Israel as a “terrorist state” and said that it “kills children,” leading to a sharp rebuke from Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. “Palestine is an innocent victim… As for Israel, it is a terrorist state, yes, terrorist!” Erdogan said in a speech in the central city of Sivas, AFP reported. “We will not abandon Jerusalem to the mercy of a state that kills children.”
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Netanyahu said in his response, he won't be lectured to be a hypocrite who bombs Kurdish villages in his native Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. And with that in mind, what country holds the high ground that it may criticize?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one defending itself from Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another terrorist card-another point for you.
Click to expand...

Thanks. The truth shall set you free make you whine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli soldier beats Palestinian teen in the head with gun, during settler procession, Hebron*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Sunday described Israel as a “terrorist state” and said that it “kills children,” leading to a sharp rebuke from Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. “Palestine is an innocent victim… As for Israel, it is a terrorist state, yes, terrorist!” Erdogan said in a speech in the central city of Sivas, AFP reported. “We will not abandon Jerusalem to the mercy of a state that kills children.”
> 
> *Netanyahu slams Turkey's Erdogan for claiming Israel is 'terrorist state' that 'kills children'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Netanyahu said in his response, he won't be lectured to be a hypocrite who bombs Kurdish villages in his native Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. And with that in mind, what country holds the high ground that it may criticize?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one defending itself from Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another terrorist card-another point for you.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli soldier beats Palestinian teen in the head with gun, during settler procession, Hebron*
> 
> **



Courtesy of Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli soldier beats Palestinian teen in the head with gun, during settler procession, Hebron*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.
Click to expand...

You are always posting meaningless shit. Blabbing out you ass.

Footage shows Israeli soldier hitting Palestinian teen with his rifle


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli activists stage vigil to release the Tamimi women*

16-year-old Ahed, her 20-year-old cousin Nur, and her mother, Nariman, have been in prison for nearly a week. Activists in Tel Aviv say the vigil is meant to remind the Israeli public of the reality of the occupation.

*Israeli activists stage vigil to release the Tamimi women | +972 Magazine*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*New Yorkers rally in solidarity with Ahed Tamimi*

Through a bullhorn to cut through the hum of holiday shoppers, some forty people rallied in New York City's Union Square Friday night in support and solidarity for Ahed Tamimi, the 16-year-old Palestinian girl arrested by Israeli soldiers during a pre-dawn raid of her family’s home in the occupied West Bank village of Nabi Saleh. Mariah Tamimi called Ahed the best representative for her people, telling Mondoweiss, “she inspires me; and I think she inspires the rest of Palestine.”

Ahed’s detainment has sparked solidarity demonstrations across the globe, including a march in Istanbul, a protest in London and a strong statement of support from South African Parlimentarian Mandla Mandela, Nelson Mandela’s grandson.

*New Yorkers rally in solidarity with Ahed Tamimi*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *New Yorkers rally in solidarity with Ahed Tamimi*
> 
> Through a bullhorn to cut through the hum of holiday shoppers, some forty people rallied in New York City's Union Square Friday night in support and solidarity for Ahed Tamimi, the 16-year-old Palestinian girl arrested by Israeli soldiers during a pre-dawn raid of her family’s home in the occupied West Bank village of Nabi Saleh. Mariah Tamimi called Ahed the best representative for her people, telling Mondoweiss, “she inspires me; and I think she inspires the rest of Palestine.”
> 
> Ahed’s detainment has sparked solidarity demonstrations across the globe, including a march in Istanbul, a protest in London and a strong statement of support from South African Parlimentarian Mandla Mandela, Nelson Mandela’s grandson.
> 
> *New Yorkers rally in solidarity with Ahed Tamimi*



Thanks for posting the above. It seems the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as “Pal’istanians” are getting quite desperate for attention. The Arab world has grown quite tired of the endless demands for money and entitlements that accompany “Pal’istanians”. 

All the blathering about a happy-fun third intifada was a total bust. So, it seems the Arabs-Moslems were left to another staged photo-op using a teenage girl to garner sympathy. 

You people are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Responds to 'Threat' of Defiant Palestinian Teen*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Responds to 'Threat' of Defiant Palestinian Teen*
> 
> **



Ahed gee-had is hardly a threat when in detention. 

Your silly keyboard gee-had is even less a threat. How sad that you would encourage and coerce a naive teenager toward lawlessness from behind the safety of your keyboard.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Responds to 'Threat' of Defiant Palestinian Teen*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahed gee-had is hardly a threat when in detention.
> 
> Your silly keyboard gee-had is even less a threat. How sad that you would encourage and coerce a naive teenager toward lawlessness from behind the safety of your keyboard.
Click to expand...

You don't understand how the world stage works. Who are Israel's heros defending Israel?

Palestine has many intelligent, articulate, well educated advocates. Who does Israel have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel blocks Omar Barghouti from travel for mom’s surgery*

Israel is preventing Omar Barghouti from traveling to Jordan to be with his mother for cancer surgery.

Barghouti believes that he is being punished for his leadership role in the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights, “given the well-established record of the Israeli regime’s all-out war” on the nonviolent campaign.

The human rights defender’s mother, Wafieh Barghouti, 75, was diagnosed with cancer several months ago. “[She] has been fighting it ever since with bravery, dignity and lots of her typically stinging political commentary on Facebook,” Barghouti stated on Thursday.

Israel has publicly threatened Barghouti over his role as a leader in the BDS movement.

In May 2016, Israel effectively
imposed a travel ban on him
by refusing to renew his residency document.

Israel blocks Omar Barghouti from travel for mom's surgery

Nothing is to dog shit for Israel to do.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Responds to 'Threat' of Defiant Palestinian Teen*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahed gee-had is hardly a threat when in detention.
> 
> Your silly keyboard gee-had is even less a threat. How sad that you would encourage and coerce a naive teenager toward lawlessness from behind the safety of your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand how the world stage works. Who are Israel's heros defending Israel?
> 
> Palestine has many intelligent, articulate, well educated advocates. Who does Israel have?
Click to expand...


You don't understand that begging for attention on the world stage via acts of Islamic terrorism, demands for entitlement to a dedicated welfare fraud and a presumption to allowance for illegality gets you dismissive hand-waves.

The Death Cult mentality that pervades Islamist ideology demonstrates  neither articulate nor well educated adherents. When your co-religionists are those who celebrate mass murderers and sociopathic misfits, you demonstrate an inability to exist in the modern age.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel blocks Omar Barghouti from travel for mom’s surgery*
> 
> Israel is preventing Omar Barghouti from traveling to Jordan to be with his mother for cancer surgery.
> 
> Barghouti believes that he is being punished for his leadership role in the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights, “given the well-established record of the Israeli regime’s all-out war” on the nonviolent campaign.
> 
> The human rights defender’s mother, Wafieh Barghouti, 75, was diagnosed with cancer several months ago. “[She] has been fighting it ever since with bravery, dignity and lots of her typically stinging political commentary on Facebook,” Barghouti stated on Thursday.
> 
> Israel has publicly threatened Barghouti over his role as a leader in the BDS movement.
> 
> In May 2016, Israel effectively
> imposed a travel ban on him
> by refusing to renew his residency document.
> 
> Israel blocks Omar Barghouti from travel for mom's surgery
> 
> Nothing is to dog shit for Israel to do.



What "all-out war" is the author of that screed whining about


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Responds to 'Threat' of Defiant Palestinian Teen*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahed gee-had is hardly a threat when in detention.
> 
> Your silly keyboard gee-had is even less a threat. How sad that you would encourage and coerce a naive teenager toward lawlessness from behind the safety of your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand how the world stage works. Who are Israel's heros defending Israel?
> 
> Palestine has many intelligent, articulate, well educated advocates. Who does Israel have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand that begging for attention on the world stage via acts of Islamic terrorism, demands for entitlement to a dedicated welfare fraud and a presumption to allowance for illegality gets you dismissive hand-waves.
> 
> The Death Cult mentality that pervades Islamist ideology demonstrates  neither articulate nor well educated adherents. When your co-religionists are those who celebrate mass murderers and sociopathic misfits, you demonstrate an inability to exist in the modern age.
Click to expand...



Nice duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*17-Year Old Cousin of Ahed Tamimi Killed by Israelis*

A Palestinian teen was shot and killed by Israeli forces on Friday near the Deir Nitham village, northwest of Ramallah city in the central occupied West Bank.

The Palestinian Ministry of Health said that the teen arrived to the Istishari Hospital in Ramallah City in critical condition, after he was shot in the back of his head.

Palestinian Child Shot in Head and Killed by Israelis


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Responds to 'Threat' of Defiant Palestinian Teen*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahed gee-had is hardly a threat when in detention.
> 
> Your silly keyboard gee-had is even less a threat. How sad that you would encourage and coerce a naive teenager toward lawlessness from behind the safety of your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand how the world stage works. Who are Israel's heros defending Israel?
> 
> Palestine has many intelligent, articulate, well educated advocates. Who does Israel have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand that begging for attention on the world stage via acts of Islamic terrorism, demands for entitlement to a dedicated welfare fraud and a presumption to allowance for illegality gets you dismissive hand-waves.
> 
> The Death Cult mentality that pervades Islamist ideology demonstrates  neither articulate nor well educated adherents. When your co-religionists are those who celebrate mass murderers and sociopathic misfits, you demonstrate an inability to exist in the modern age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
Click to expand...


I responded and you could not counter. So, you were left to do what you usually do; respond with cartoon spam.


----------



## abi

P F Tinmore said:


> *17-Year Old Cousin of Ahed Tamimi Killed by Israelis*
> 
> A Palestinian teen was shot and killed by Israeli forces on Friday near the Deir Nitham village, northwest of Ramallah city in the central occupied West Bank.
> 
> The Palestinian Ministry of Health said that the teen arrived to the Istishari Hospital in Ramallah City in critical condition, after he was shot in the back of his head.
> 
> Palestinian Child Shot in Head and Killed by Israelis


And young Ahed is the terrorist locked in an Israeli prison?


----------



## montelatici

The Jews said they would be quietly going after the family.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli torture of Palestinian children 'institutional'*

*Confessions by Palestinians who have been tortured are regularly accepted by Israeli judges, rights groups say.*

Methods include slapping the head "to hurt sensitive organs like the nose, ears, brow and lips", forcing a handcuffed individual to squat against a wall for long periods of time, and placing the suspect bent backwards over a chair with his arms and legs cuffed.

The interrogators' accounts echo what Palestinians and
 Israeli human rights groups have long documented. Prisoners' rights NGO Addameer said that such practices "are known to be routinely and systematically used against Palestinian detainees". Other torture methods used against Palestinians include sleep deprivation and threats against family members, an Addameer spokesperson told Al Jazeera.

Israeli torture of Palestinian children 'institutional'


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Massive protest in Jordan on Occupied Jerusalem, Palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Embattled Israeli drugmaker Teva fined for foreign bribes*

Jerusalem (AFP) - Israel's justice ministry said Monday it had fined pharmaceutical giant Teva $22 million for bribing foreign officials in a settlement that spares the company a potential criminal trial.

The deal signed on Sunday comes a month after Teva announced plans to cut 14,000 jobs globally, triggering strikes in Israel and pressure from the government and the powerful Histadrut labour union.

The fine was over Teva paying bribes to foreign officials to win business in Russia, Ukraine and Mexico, the ministry said.

Embattled Israeli drugmaker Teva fined for foreign bribes


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Embattled Israeli drugmaker Teva fined for foreign bribes*
> 
> Jerusalem (AFP) - Israel's justice ministry said Monday it had fined pharmaceutical giant Teva $22 million for bribing foreign officials in a settlement that spares the company a potential criminal trial.
> 
> The deal signed on Sunday comes a month after Teva announced plans to cut 14,000 jobs globally, triggering strikes in Israel and pressure from the government and the powerful Histadrut labour union.
> 
> The fine was over Teva paying bribes to foreign officials to win business in Russia, Ukraine and Mexico, the ministry said.
> 
> Embattled Israeli drugmaker Teva fined for foreign bribes



That's awful!
That's why I only buy my drugs from successful, Muslim pharmaceutical firms.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Prof. Francis Boyle -- Dershowitz is member of Mossad Palestinian assassination panel...*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Prof. Francis Boyle -- Dershowitz is member of Mossad Palestinian assassination panel...*
> 
> **



Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## fanger

Not a day passes without a prominent Israeli politician or intellectual making an outrageous statement against Palestinians. Many of these statements tend to garner little attention or evoke rightly deserved outrage.

Just recently, Israel’s Minister of Agriculture, Uri Ariel, called for more deathand injuries on Palestinians in Gaza.

"What is this special weapon we have that we fire and see pillars of smoke and fire, but nobody gets hurt? It is time for there to be injuries and deaths as well," he said.

Ariel’s calling for the killing of more Palestinians came on the heels of otherrepugnant statements concerning a 16-year-old teenager girl, Ahed Tamimi. AHED was arrested in a violent Israeli army raid at her home in the West Bank village of Nabi Saleh.

A video recording showed her slapping an Israeli soldier a day after the Israeli army shot her cousin in the head, placing him in a coma.

Israeli Education Minister, Naftali Bennett, known for his extremist political views, demanded that AHED and other Palestinian girls should "spend the rest of their days in prison."

A prominent Israeli journalist, Ben Caspit, sought yet more punishment. Hesuggested that AHED and girls like her should be raped in jail.

"In the case of the girls, we should exact a price at some other opportunity, in the dark, without witnesses and cameras", he wrote in Hebrew.

This violent and revolting mindset, however, is not new. It is an extension of an old, entrenched belief system that is predicated on a long history of violence.
In Words and Deeds: The Genesis of Israeli Violence - Antiwar.com Original


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ontario parliament rejects anti-BDS law*

A bill to blacklist supporters of the Palestinian boycott, divestment and sanctions movement was handily defeated in the parliament of Ontario on Thursday.

Lawmakers in Canada’s most populous province rejected it by 39 votes to 18 after a debate in which the bill’s supporters falsely accused the BDS movement of encouraging 1930s-style boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses in Europe and tried to tie Palestine solidarity activism to attacks by suspected Islamist militants in France.

Civil liberties defenders are celebrating the result as a victory for free speech.

Ontario’s centrist Liberal Party government and the center-left New Democratic Party (NDP) joined forces against the legislation.

Ontario parliament rejects anti-BDS law


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Congressman says US detention of Palestinian activist is “inhuman act”*

“To see a man who has an American wife, four American daughters, lifelong businessperson, pays taxes, job creator, passes out 300 turkeys on Thanksgiving to the poorest people in our community, get treated like an animal today is disgusting,” the congressman said.

*Congressman says US detention of Palestinian activist is "inhuman act"*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Congressman says US detention of Palestinian activist is “inhuman act”*
> 
> “To see a man who has an American wife, four American daughters, lifelong businessperson, pays taxes, job creator, passes out 300 turkeys on Thanksgiving to the poorest people in our community, get treated like an animal today is disgusting,” the congressman said.
> 
> *Congressman says US detention of Palestinian activist is "inhuman act"*



_Congressman says US detention of Palestinian illegal alien is “inhuman act”_
*
get treated like an animal today is disgusting,” *

He's not being treated like an animal, he's being detained prior to deportation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Is an intifada starting in US Congress?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Is an intifada starting in US Congress?



Let’s hope so.

House passes bill that could cut off Palestinian Authority funding due to aid of terrorists' families


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  In Words and Deeds: The Genesis of Israeli Violence  *
 
*The openly hateful and violent statements uttered by Israeli politicians today are rooted in a longstanding and well-entrenched tradition of dehumanization.*

Ariel’s calling for the killing of more Palestinians came on the heels of other repugnant statements concerning a 16-year-old teenager girl, Ahed Tamimi. Ahed was arrested in a violent Israeli army raid at her home in the West Bank village of Nabi Saleh.

A video recording showed her slapping an Israeli soldier a day after the Israeli army shot her cousin in the head, placing him in a coma.

Israeli Education Minister, Naftali Bennett, known for his extremist political views, demanded that Ahed and other Palestinian girls should “spend the rest of their days in prison.”

A prominent Israeli journalist, Ben Caspit, sought yet more punishment. He suggested that Ahed and girls like her should be raped in jail.

“In the case of the girls, we should exact a price at some other opportunity, in the dark, without witnesses and cameras”, he wrote in Hebrew.

This violent and revolting mindset, however, is not new. It is an extension of an old, entrenched belief system that is predicated on a long history of violence.

Undeniably, the views of Ariel, Bennett and Caspit are not angry statements uttered in a moment of rage. They are all reflections of real policies that have been carried out for over 70 years. Indeed, killing, raping and imprisoning for life are features that have accompanied the state of Israel since the very beginning.

In Words and Deeds: The Genesis of Israeli Violence


----------



## Hollie

Speaking of words and deeds

Spokesman for Gaza Refugees Hassan Jibril Following Cut of U.S. Funding for UNRWA: American and Israeli Interests in the Region Will Be Affected by This

SPOKESMAN FOR GAZA REFUGEES HASSAN JIBRIL FOLLOWING CUT OF U.S. FUNDING FOR UNRWA: AMERICAN AND ISRAELI INTERESTS IN THE REGION WILL BE AFFECTED BY THIS.


Cheap threats from an Islamic terrorist supporter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Young American Jews Increasingly Turning Away From Israel, Jewish Agency Leader Warns *

The Jewish Agency's CEO and director-general called the trend 'extremely worrisome,' and said that a new strategy must be undertaken to engage young American Jews with Israel

Israel is rapidly losing its hold on young American Jews, who increasingly view the Jewish state as antithetical to their liberal values, a leader of the Jewish Agency warned on Monday.

Speaking in uncharacteristically blunt terms for an official in his position, Alan Hoffman, the CEO and director-general of the Jewish Agency, described the trend as “extremely worrisome” and said it was time to take a different approach to engaging young American Jews with Israel. 

He cited a recent study conducted by the Brand Israel Group that showed that support for Israel among Jewish college students in the United States had dropped 32 percent between 2010 and 2016.

Young American Jews increasingly turning away from Israel, Jewish Agency leader warns


----------



## Hollie

COMMENT: THE REAL THREAT TO PALESTINIAN CHRISTIANS IS RADICAL ISLAM

Palestinian Christians: The real threat is radical Islam


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> COMMENT: THE REAL THREAT TO PALESTINIAN CHRISTIANS IS RADICAL ISLAM
> 
> Palestinian Christians: The real threat is radical Islam


I see this regularly, however, *every report* is from a source connected to Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> COMMENT: THE REAL THREAT TO PALESTINIAN CHRISTIANS IS RADICAL ISLAM
> 
> Palestinian Christians: The real threat is radical Islam
> 
> 
> 
> I see this regularly, however, *every report* is from a source connected to Israel.
Click to expand...

So, you can't refute it. I didn't think so. You're just expressing your hurt feelings and retreating to your comfort zone of denial.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> COMMENT: THE REAL THREAT TO PALESTINIAN CHRISTIANS IS RADICAL ISLAM
> 
> Palestinian Christians: The real threat is radical Islam
> 
> 
> 
> I see this regularly, however, *every report* is from a source connected to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you can't refute it. I didn't think so. You're just expressing your hurt feelings and retreating to your comfort zone of denial.
Click to expand...

It has been a policy of Israel to drive a wedge between Palestinian Christians and Muslims. You have to look at Israeli reports in that context.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ahed Tamimi Offers Israelis a Lesson Worthy of Gandhi *

Opinion —
Sixteen-year-old Ahed Tamimi may not be what Israelis had in mind when, over many years, they criticised Palestinians for not producing a Mahatma Gandhi or Nelson Mandela.

Eventually, colonized peoples bring to the fore a figure best suited to challenge the rotten values at the core of the society oppressing them. Ahed is well qualified for the task.

She was charged last week with assault and incitement after she slapped two heavily armed Israeli soldiers as they refused to leave the courtyard of her family home in the West Bank village of Nabi Saleh, near Ramallah. Her mother, Nariman, is in detention for filming the incident. The video quickly went viral.

Ahed lashed out shortly after soldiers nearby shot her 15-year-old cousin in the face, seriously injuring him.

For years, she and other villagers have held a weekly confrontation with the Israeli army as it enforces the rule of Jewish settlers over Nabi Saleh. These settlers have forcibly taken over the village’s lands and ancient spring, a vital water source for a community that depends on farming.

Distinctive for her irrepressible blonde hair and piercing blue eyes, Ahed has been filmed regularly since she was a small girl confronting soldiers who tower above her. Such scenes inspired one veteran Israeli peace activist to anoint her Palestine’s Joan of Arc.

Ahed Tamimi Offers Israelis a Lesson Worthy of Gandhi


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Kushner Under Fire for Receiving $30M From Israeli Firm While Shaping Middle East Policy *

President Donald Trump’s son-in-law and senior adviser Jared Kushner is once more under intense scrutiny after 
new reporting revealed that his lucrative financial relationship with Israel has deepened even as his influence over U.S. Middle East policy—from his leading role in Trump’s effort to “derail” a U.N. vote against Israel to his sway over the president’s Jerusalem move—has continued to grow.

“There has indeed been clear collusion proven between pre-inaugurated Trump and a foreign power—with Israel, to sink Obama’s U.N. policy on settlements.”
—Glenn Greenwald, The Intercept

According to a report published Sunday by the New York Times, Kushner’s real estate firm received a $30 million investment from Menora Mivtachim—one of Israel’s largest financial institutions—just before he accompanied Trump on his first diplomatic trip to Israel last year.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Kushner Under Fire for Receiving $30M From Israeli Firm While Shaping Middle East Policy *
> 
> President Donald Trump’s son-in-law and senior adviser Jared Kushner is once more under intense scrutiny after
> new reporting revealed that his lucrative financial relationship with Israel has deepened even as his influence over U.S. Middle East policy—from his leading role in Trump’s effort to “derail” a U.N. vote against Israel to his sway over the president’s Jerusalem move—has continued to grow.
> 
> “There has indeed been clear collusion proven between pre-inaugurated Trump and a foreign power—with Israel, to sink Obama’s U.N. policy on settlements.”
> —Glenn Greenwald, The Intercept
> 
> According to a report published Sunday by the New York Times, Kushner’s real estate firm received a $30 million investment from Menora Mivtachim—one of Israel’s largest financial institutions—just before he accompanied Trump on his first diplomatic trip to Israel last year.



Indeed, there is the tangy taste of conspiracy theory hand-wringing in there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine: Jewish Settlers Torch 100 of World's Oldest Olive Trees*

Israeli settlers in the northern occupied West Bank have razed to the ground huge swathes of Palestinian-owned agricultural land in the town of Huwara, according to reports.

The fields were set on fire by "masked settlers", Al-Resalah newspaper reports, who snuck on to the land and poured petrol on it before setting it alight. Around 100 olive trees were destroyed in the blaze, which spread as locals were prevented from attending the fire by Israeli forces.

Olive trees in Israel hold vast religious and cultural significance to both Jews and Palestinians. As well as being the livelihood of many Palestinian farmers, the trees are thought to be the
"oldest on Earth" 
and are mentioned in the Old Testament numerous times.

Palestine: Jewish Settlers Torch 100 of World's Oldest Olive Trees


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestine: Jewish Settlers Torch 100 of World's Oldest Olive Trees*
> 
> Israeli settlers in the northern occupied West Bank have razed to the ground huge swathes of Palestinian-owned agricultural land in the town of Huwara, according to reports.
> 
> The fields were set on fire by "masked settlers", Al-Resalah newspaper reports, who snuck on to the land and poured petrol on it before setting it alight. Around 100 olive trees were destroyed in the blaze, which spread as locals were prevented from attending the fire by Israeli forces.
> 
> Olive trees in Israel hold vast religious and cultural significance to both Jews and Palestinians. As well as being the livelihood of many Palestinian farmers, the trees are thought to be the
> "oldest on Earth"
> and are mentioned in the Old Testament numerous times.
> 
> Palestine: Jewish Settlers Torch 100 of World's Oldest Olive Trees




Selectively editing, as usual. From your link:


“However the Jewish press in Israel is reporting that the cause of the fires is unknown and Israeli and Palestinian fire crews "worked together" to put out the blaze. The Jerusalem Post reports that police are investigating the incident.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ahed Tamimi Offers Israelis a Lesson Worthy of Gandhi *
> 
> Opinion —
> Sixteen-year-old Ahed Tamimi may not be what Israelis had in mind when, over many years, they criticised Palestinians for not producing a Mahatma Gandhi or Nelson Mandela.
> 
> Eventually, colonized peoples bring to the fore a figure best suited to challenge the rotten values at the core of the society oppressing them. Ahed is well qualified for the task.
> 
> She was charged last week with assault and incitement after she slapped two heavily armed Israeli soldiers as they refused to leave the courtyard of her family home in the West Bank village of Nabi Saleh, near Ramallah. Her mother, Nariman, is in detention for filming the incident. The video quickly went viral.
> 
> Ahed lashed out shortly after soldiers nearby shot her 15-year-old cousin in the face, seriously injuring him.
> 
> For years, she and other villagers have held a weekly confrontation with the Israeli army as it enforces the rule of Jewish settlers over Nabi Saleh. These settlers have forcibly taken over the village’s lands and ancient spring, a vital water source for a community that depends on farming.
> 
> Distinctive for her irrepressible blonde hair and piercing blue eyes, Ahed has been filmed regularly since she was a small girl confronting soldiers who tower above her. Such scenes inspired one veteran Israeli peace activist to anoint her Palestine’s Joan of Arc.
> 
> Ahed Tamimi Offers Israelis a Lesson Worthy of Gandhi



That’s rather silly. Gandhi used non-violent means. Did Gandhi ever assault anyone?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel deports 14-year-old girl to Gaza — without telling her parents*

Israeli authorities deported a 14-year-old epileptic Palestinian girl from the West Bank to the Gaza Strip earlier this month, without notifying her parents, and despite the fact that she has never lived there a day in her life.

Israel deports 14-year-old girl to Gaza — without telling her parents | +972 Magazine


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel deports 14-year-old girl to Gaza — without telling her parents*
> 
> Israeli authorities deported a 14-year-old epileptic Palestinian girl from the West Bank to the Gaza Strip earlier this month, without notifying her parents, and despite the fact that she has never lived there a day in her life.
> 
> Israel deports 14-year-old girl to Gaza — without telling her parents | +972 Magazine




What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.  (And from there travelling illegally into Jerusalem, a habit that the girl has apparently been routinely arrested for.)  Seems to me the Israeli error was not in deporting her to her registered place of residence -- but for failing to round up the other illegal members of her family and deporting them with her.  

There is also something fishy about how this story is written with the refrains of "without notifying her parents".  Someone in her family paid her bail to be released, so obviously the family was informed of her arrest, if not her release point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.


The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
Click to expand...


......except for the antagonistic, competing Islamic terrorist franchises which fought a rather nasty civil war to maintain separate units.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
Click to expand...



In principal or in actuality?  In principal yes, if there could be a functioning Palestinian state in those areas someday.  In actuality, no--they are ruled by different factions, and the West Bank is controlled partially by Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ......except for the antagonistic, competing Islamic terrorist franchises which fought a rather nasty civil war to maintain separate units.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection. That doesn't matter.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ......except for the antagonistic, competing Islamic terrorist franchises which fought a rather nasty civil war to maintain separate units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection. That doesn't matter.
Click to expand...



Why wouldn't it matter?  Hollie lives in a real world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
Click to expand...


Excellent news, so she wasn't sent to a foreign country.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ......except for the antagonistic, competing Islamic terrorist franchises which fought a rather nasty civil war to maintain separate units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection. That doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


In the alternate Tinmore universe, uncomfortable facts never matter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ......except for the antagonistic, competing Islamic terrorist franchises which fought a rather nasty civil war to maintain separate units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection. That doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the alternate Tinmore universe, uncomfortable facts never matter.
Click to expand...

Even Oslo said that they were one territorial unit.

You are just posting more clutter.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel deports 14-year-old girl to Gaza — without telling her parents*
> 
> Israeli authorities deported a 14-year-old epileptic Palestinian girl from the West Bank to the Gaza Strip earlier this month, without notifying her parents, and despite the fact that she has never lived there a day in her life.
> 
> Israel deports 14-year-old girl to Gaza — without telling her parents | +972 Magazine



So what, Oslo said that they were one territorial unit.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
Click to expand...


Debatable.

So she was released to her registered place of residence.  What's the problem, again?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debatable.
> 
> So she was released to her registered place of residence.  What's the problem, again?
Click to expand...

If they are one place, why does Israel make a distinction?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debatable.
> 
> So she was released to her registered place of residence.  What's the problem, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are one place, why does Israel make a distinction?
Click to expand...



Because of realities on the ground that have changed since Oslo.  Gaza is now ruled by Hamas.  The West Bank is ruled jointly by the PA and Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ......except for the antagonistic, competing Islamic terrorist franchises which fought a rather nasty civil war to maintain separate units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection. That doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the alternate Tinmore universe, uncomfortable facts never matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Oslo said that they were one territorial unit.
> 
> You are just posting more clutter.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you are befuddled by history, Oslo was an interim agreement berween the PLO and Israel. The hamas terrorists were actually ramping up their attacks.  

You are just posting more buffoonery.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......except for the antagonistic, competing Islamic terrorist franchises which fought a rather nasty civil war to maintain separate units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection. That doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the alternate Tinmore universe, uncomfortable facts never matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Oslo said that they were one territorial unit.
> 
> You are just posting more clutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you are befuddled by history, Oslo was an interim agreement berween the PLO and Israel. The hamas terrorists were actually ramping up their attacks.
> 
> You are just posting more buffoonery.
Click to expand...

Indeed, Oslo expired in1999. So why is there still an area A, B, and C?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debatable.
> 
> So she was released to her registered place of residence.  What's the problem, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are one place, why does Israel make a distinction?
Click to expand...


Probably to ensure that arrested persons properly make their way back home to their, you know, actual home.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Tinmore neglects to point out is that the girl and her father were registered as residents of Gaza and were living illegally in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank and Gaza are a singular unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debatable.
> 
> So she was released to her registered place of residence.  What's the problem, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are one place, why does Israel make a distinction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably to ensure that arrested persons properly make their way back home to their, you know, actual home.
Click to expand...

To a place she had never been? Leave it up to Israel to come up with something completely stupid.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> To a place she had never been? Leave it up to Israel to come up with something completely stupid.



I guess you should make sure the authorities know where you live, huh?  But we both know she SHOULD have been released not in a place but to a guardian, given that she is a child.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Young Jews Are Actually Winning The Generational War Over Israel*

More shockingly, only 40% of American Jews age 18-34 said they were “comfortable with the idea of a Jewish state,” compared to 64% of American Jews 50-64 and 73% of American Jews 65 and older. And only 30% of American Jews age 18-34 said that they sympathized more with Israel than with the Palestinians when it came to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, compared to 47% of American Jews 50-64 and 56% of American Jews 65 and older.
Read more: Opinion | Young Jews Are Actually Winning The Generational War Over Israel


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Young Jews Are Actually Winning The Generational War Over Israel*
> 
> More shockingly, only 40% of American Jews age 18-34 said they were “comfortable with the idea of a Jewish state,” compared to 64% of American Jews 50-64 and 73% of American Jews 65 and older. And only 30% of American Jews age 18-34 said that they sympathized more with Israel than with the Palestinians when it came to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, compared to 47% of American Jews 50-64 and 56% of American Jews 65 and older.
> Read more: Opinion | Young Jews Are Actually Winning The Generational War Over Israel



Very impressive. You found someone else's opinion to cut and paste. What's next, YouTube videos?

All seriousness aside, Jews not living in Israel are not faced with the daily threat of attacks from Islamic terrorists just a few miles away. Here in the Great Satan, life is pretty safe and comfortable. Of course, with the hoardes of islamics inundating Europe, we're already seeing the result of islamic hate and intolerance and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Young Jews Are Actually Winning The Generational War Over Israel*
> 
> More shockingly, only 40% of American Jews age 18-34 said they were “comfortable with the idea of a Jewish state,” compared to 64% of American Jews 50-64 and 73% of American Jews 65 and older. And only 30% of American Jews age 18-34 said that they sympathized more with Israel than with the Palestinians when it came to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, compared to 47% of American Jews 50-64 and 56% of American Jews 65 and older.
> Read more: Opinion | Young Jews Are Actually Winning The Generational War Over Israel




I didn't read the entire article, but what "war" over Israel?  There is no "war" within the Jewish people about the existence or non-existence of Israel.  That is just the enemies of Israel and the Jewish people imposing THEIR wish to destroy the State of Israel ON the Jewish people. 

Israel exists. There is no need to discuss whether or not this makes anyone "comfortable" or "uncomfortable".  The whole idea is ludicrous.  Does the idea of Scotland make you "uncomfortable"?  Does the idea of a Canadian State make you "uncomfortable"?  What about the idea of a State of Palestine?  Uncomfortable, yet?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Arab MK: Israel buys oil from Daesh*

Israel is buying oil from Daesh, an Arab Israeli Member of the Knesset revealed on Monday.

Ynet News reported that during a speech at the Knesset, Joint List member Aida Touma-Suleiman accused the Israeli occupation authorities of intentionally escalating the security situation on its northern front with Lebanon and Syria, referring to its targeting of an Iranian drone which led to the Syrian regime downing an Israeli fighter jet.

“I am against collaborating with extremist and terrorist groups that massacre people such as the ISIS,” she said in reference to Daesh.

“I am not the only one who knows about Israel’s collaboration with ISIS. The United Nations has documented the Israeli government’s collaboration with ISIS.”

Arab MK: Israel buys oil from Daesh


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Arab MK: Israel buys oil from Daesh*
> 
> Israel is buying oil from Daesh, an Arab Israeli Member of the Knesset revealed on Monday.
> 
> Ynet News reported that during a speech at the Knesset, Joint List member Aida Touma-Suleiman accused the Israeli occupation authorities of intentionally escalating the security situation on its northern front with Lebanon and Syria, referring to its targeting of an Iranian drone which led to the Syrian regime downing an Israeli fighter jet.
> 
> “I am against collaborating with extremist and terrorist groups that massacre people such as the ISIS,” she said in reference to Daesh.
> 
> “I am not the only one who knows about Israel’s collaboration with ISIS. The United Nations has documented the Israeli government’s collaboration with ISIS.”
> 
> Arab MK: Israel buys oil from Daesh



From which oil fields?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Amnesty International Pledges to Take on Israeli Apartheid *

In an unprecedented development, Amnesty International has pledged to consider whether the Israeli government is committing the crime of apartheid in the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt).

This marks the first time that the global rights NGO has said it will investigate Israeli practices specifically with regards to whether they meet the international definition of apartheid.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Amnesty International Pledges to Take on Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> In an unprecedented development, Amnesty International has pledged to consider whether the Israeli government is committing the crime of apartheid in the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt).
> 
> This marks the first time that the global rights NGO has said it will investigate Israeli practices specifically with regards to whether they meet the international definition of apartheid.



I trust you will advise the amnesty folks of the curious absence of non-Islamics In Gaza’istan. 

It’s pretty stereotypical how you Islamic fascists hold to a double standard in furtherance of your Jooooooo hatreds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights. For example: 

• The ZOA along with other Israel advocacy organizations pressured University of California (UC) Berkeley in 2016 to censor a student-led course called “Palestine: a Settler Colonial Inquiry.” In response, the administration suspended the class in the middle of the fall semester. The class was reinstated after an outcry from faculty, students and civil rights organizations who expressed shock at the blatant the First Amendment and academic freedom violations. 14

• The ZOA made false allegations of antisemitism against the group Students for Justice Palestine (SJP) and called for the group to be banned from all City University of New York (CUNY) campuses.15 ZOA’s allegations against SJP were found to be unsubstantiated in a six-month investigation conducted by an independent task force, led by a former federal judge. 16

• ZOA filed baseless complaints with the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights (OCR) against UC Irvine and Rutgers University. The complaints alleged that advocacy for Palestinian rights caused a hostile environment for Jewish students. OCR dismissed both complaints in 2013 and 2014, noting that ZOA alleged facts which could not be corroborated, and concluding that the alleged discrimination involved disagreements “based on students’ political views,” not antisemitism. 17

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta.../1518735588117/Letter+to+Berkeley+1-31-18.pdf


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights. For example:
> 
> • The ZOA along with other Israel advocacy organizations pressured University of California (UC) Berkeley in 2016 to censor a student-led course called “Palestine: a Settler Colonial Inquiry.” In response, the administration suspended the class in the middle of the fall semester. The class was reinstated after an outcry from faculty, students and civil rights organizations who expressed shock at the blatant the First Amendment and academic freedom violations. 14
> 
> • The ZOA made false allegations of antisemitism against the group Students for Justice Palestine (SJP) and called for the group to be banned from all City University of New York (CUNY) campuses.15 ZOA’s allegations against SJP were found to be unsubstantiated in a six-month investigation conducted by an independent task force, led by a former federal judge. 16
> 
> • ZOA filed baseless complaints with the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights (OCR) against UC Irvine and Rutgers University. The complaints alleged that advocacy for Palestinian rights caused a hostile environment for Jewish students. OCR dismissed both complaints in 2013 and 2014, noting that ZOA alleged facts which could not be corroborated, and concluding that the alleged discrimination involved disagreements “based on students’ political views,” not antisemitism. 17
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/sta.../1518735588117/Letter+to+Berkeley+1-31-18.pdf



“The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights.”

Reads like another of your goofy conspiracy theories.

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights. For example:
> 
> • The ZOA along with other Israel advocacy organizations pressured University of California (UC) Berkeley in 2016 to censor a student-led course called “Palestine: a Settler Colonial Inquiry.” In response, the administration suspended the class in the middle of the fall semester. The class was reinstated after an outcry from faculty, students and civil rights organizations who expressed shock at the blatant the First Amendment and academic freedom violations. 14
> 
> • The ZOA made false allegations of antisemitism against the group Students for Justice Palestine (SJP) and called for the group to be banned from all City University of New York (CUNY) campuses.15 ZOA’s allegations against SJP were found to be unsubstantiated in a six-month investigation conducted by an independent task force, led by a former federal judge. 16
> 
> • ZOA filed baseless complaints with the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights (OCR) against UC Irvine and Rutgers University. The complaints alleged that advocacy for Palestinian rights caused a hostile environment for Jewish students. OCR dismissed both complaints in 2013 and 2014, noting that ZOA alleged facts which could not be corroborated, and concluding that the alleged discrimination involved disagreements “based on students’ political views,” not antisemitism. 17
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/sta.../1518735588117/Letter+to+Berkeley+1-31-18.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights.”
> 
> Reads like another of your goofy conspiracy theories.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

They get caught in their lies all of the time.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights. For example:
> 
> • The ZOA along with other Israel advocacy organizations pressured University of California (UC) Berkeley in 2016 to censor a student-led course called “Palestine: a Settler Colonial Inquiry.” In response, the administration suspended the class in the middle of the fall semester. The class was reinstated after an outcry from faculty, students and civil rights organizations who expressed shock at the blatant the First Amendment and academic freedom violations. 14
> 
> • The ZOA made false allegations of antisemitism against the group Students for Justice Palestine (SJP) and called for the group to be banned from all City University of New York (CUNY) campuses.15 ZOA’s allegations against SJP were found to be unsubstantiated in a six-month investigation conducted by an independent task force, led by a former federal judge. 16
> 
> • ZOA filed baseless complaints with the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights (OCR) against UC Irvine and Rutgers University. The complaints alleged that advocacy for Palestinian rights caused a hostile environment for Jewish students. OCR dismissed both complaints in 2013 and 2014, noting that ZOA alleged facts which could not be corroborated, and concluding that the alleged discrimination involved disagreements “based on students’ political views,” not antisemitism. 17
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/sta.../1518735588117/Letter+to+Berkeley+1-31-18.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights.”
> 
> Reads like another of your goofy conspiracy theories.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get caught in their lies all of the time.
Click to expand...


In your conspiracy addled world, you will believe even the most outrageous conspiracy theories.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel to Cut Palestinian Village From Water Source in Order to Take Control of Farming Land *
After a checkpoint moves deeper into the Palestinian area, residents of al-Walaja will no longer be able to visit the local spring or their fields beyond it

Israel to cut Palestinian village from water source in order to take control of farming land


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights. For example:
> 
> • The ZOA along with other Israel advocacy organizations pressured University of California (UC) Berkeley in 2016 to censor a student-led course called “Palestine: a Settler Colonial Inquiry.” In response, the administration suspended the class in the middle of the fall semester. The class was reinstated after an outcry from faculty, students and civil rights organizations who expressed shock at the blatant the First Amendment and academic freedom violations. 14
> 
> • The ZOA made false allegations of antisemitism against the group Students for Justice Palestine (SJP) and called for the group to be banned from all City University of New York (CUNY) campuses.15 ZOA’s allegations against SJP were found to be unsubstantiated in a six-month investigation conducted by an independent task force, led by a former federal judge. 16
> 
> • ZOA filed baseless complaints with the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights (OCR) against UC Irvine and Rutgers University. The complaints alleged that advocacy for Palestinian rights caused a hostile environment for Jewish students. OCR dismissed both complaints in 2013 and 2014, noting that ZOA alleged facts which could not be corroborated, and concluding that the alleged discrimination involved disagreements “based on students’ political views,” not antisemitism. 17
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/sta.../1518735588117/Letter+to+Berkeley+1-31-18.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The ZOA has a demonstrated record of making false and legally baseless accusations to censor support for Palestinian rights.”
> 
> Reads like another of your goofy conspiracy theories.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get caught in their lies all of the time.
Click to expand...


You float goofy conspiracy theories as a way to maintain your alternate reality,


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel to Cut Palestinian Village From Water Source in Order to Take Control of Farming Land *
> After a checkpoint moves deeper into the Palestinian area, residents of al-Walaja will no longer be able to visit the local spring or their fields beyond it
> 
> Israel to cut Palestinian village from water source in order to take control of farming land



Caused due the relocation of a security checkpoint. Is there a security problem caused by an islamic terrorism problem?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to Cut Palestinian Village From Water Source in Order to Take Control of Farming Land *
> After a checkpoint moves deeper into the Palestinian area, residents of al-Walaja will no longer be able to visit the local spring or their fields beyond it
> 
> Israel to cut Palestinian village from water source in order to take control of farming land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caused due the relocation of a security checkpoint. Is there a security problem caused by an islamic terrorism problem?
Click to expand...

No, Israel is just stealing more land.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to Cut Palestinian Village From Water Source in Order to Take Control of Farming Land *
> After a checkpoint moves deeper into the Palestinian area, residents of al-Walaja will no longer be able to visit the local spring or their fields beyond it
> 
> Israel to cut Palestinian village from water source in order to take control of farming land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caused due the relocation of a security checkpoint. Is there a security problem caused by an islamic terrorism problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel is just stealing more land.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dale Smith

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to Cut Palestinian Village From Water Source in Order to Take Control of Farming Land *
> After a checkpoint moves deeper into the Palestinian area, residents of al-Walaja will no longer be able to visit the local spring or their fields beyond it
> 
> Israel to cut Palestinian village from water source in order to take control of farming land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caused due the relocation of a security checkpoint. Is there a security problem caused by an islamic terrorism problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel is just stealing more land.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Israel is just a Rothschild created state due to the Balfour declaration of 1917......a zionist state.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Twitter suspended @CanaryMission – the account of a defamatory website that blacklists and harasses activists who support Palestinian rights. The reason and terms of the suspension are unknown. Twitter has repeatedly found @CanaryMission to be in violation of its rules in response to individual reports, but this is the first visible enforcement action taken to date.

@CanaryMission Suspended on Twitter


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to Cut Palestinian Village From Water Source in Order to Take Control of Farming Land *
> After a checkpoint moves deeper into the Palestinian area, residents of al-Walaja will no longer be able to visit the local spring or their fields beyond it
> 
> Israel to cut Palestinian village from water source in order to take control of farming land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caused due the relocation of a security checkpoint. Is there a security problem caused by an islamic terrorism problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel is just stealing more land.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Twitter suspended @CanaryMission – the account of a defamatory website that blacklists and harasses activists who support Palestinian rights. The reason and terms of the suspension are unknown. Twitter has repeatedly found @CanaryMission to be in violation of its rules in response to individual reports, but this is the first visible enforcement action taken to date.
> 
> @CanaryMission Suspended on Twitter



*Canary Mission documents people and groups that promote hatred of the USA, Israel and Jews on North American college campuses.*

Canary Mission investigates hatred across the entire political spectrum, including the far right, far left and anti-Israel activists.



You think those who call for an Intifada on the White House 
will not be monitored anymore?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter suspended @CanaryMission – the account of a defamatory website that blacklists and harasses activists who support Palestinian rights. The reason and terms of the suspension are unknown. Twitter has repeatedly found @CanaryMission to be in violation of its rules in response to individual reports, but this is the first visible enforcement action taken to date.
> 
> @CanaryMission Suspended on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canary Mission documents people and groups that promote hatred of the USA, Israel and Jews on North American college campuses.*
> 
> Canary Mission investigates hatred across the entire political spectrum, including the far right, far left and anti-Israel activists.
> 
> 
> 
> You think those who call for an Intifada on the White House
> will not be monitored anymore?
Click to expand...

Another sour grapes post.

*Dr. Hatem Bazian: Palestine…it is something colonial*
*Start @ 11:00*

**


----------



## Hollie

Just another Islamic fascist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘Israel-related censorship’ on Upper West Side is deplored by 40 Jews, including Beinart, Hirschmann, Peratis, Zellner*

_This ad appeared in this week’s West Side Spirit, published in New York, under the headline, “A Cloud Hangs Over Our Neighborhood.” The 44 signatories are listed below. –Editor._

We are your Jewish neighbors, and write to tell you that something unacceptable is happening on the Upper West Side.

Once upon a time, if you said you lived on the Upper West Side, people would immediately nod their heads in recognition: Oh yes, the UWS is a neighborhood where diverse peoples, diverse cultures, and diverse opinions are welcome.







‘Israel-related censorship’ on Upper West Side is deplored by 40 Jews, including Beinart, Hirschmann, Peratis, Zellner


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Yep, that's how they roll.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Yep, that's how they roll.



How's that press freedom in Gaza?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Analysis  //
*Israel's Public Relations Machine Had a Very Bad Week *
Israel’s made a mockery of itself this week in Jericho and in its ongoing war with the Palestinian Tamimi family

*Tamimi's 'admission'*
Israel’s making a mockery of itself in the Tamimi affair and it is no less worrying than what happened in Jericho. Since 17-year-old Ahed Tamimi was filmed hitting, kicking and slapping two soldiers from the Givati Brigade, it seems the Israeli defense and legal establishments are sinking into the mud of a petty and excessive campaign of revenge against the entire family. This reached a new height this week when the Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories (or COGAT) released an absurd claim according to which 15-year-old Mohammed Tamimi, Ahed’s cousin, was not injured by a sponge-tipped bullet that hit him in the head, but rather by a bicycle accident. 

The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.

This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.

The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.

This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.

Israel may think it is teaching the Tamimi family a lesson, but as it became clear this week – the longer the story takes, the more damage it causes mainly to itself.

Israel's public relations machine had a very bad week - Israel News -…


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Yep, that's how they roll.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's how they roll.
Click to expand...

Getting deep.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Analysis  //
> *Israel's Public Relations Machine Had a Very Bad Week *
> Israel’s made a mockery of itself this week in Jericho and in its ongoing war with the Palestinian Tamimi family
> 
> *Tamimi's 'admission'*
> Israel’s making a mockery of itself in the Tamimi affair and it is no less worrying than what happened in Jericho. Since 17-year-old Ahed Tamimi was filmed hitting, kicking and slapping two soldiers from the Givati Brigade, it seems the Israeli defense and legal establishments are sinking into the mud of a petty and excessive campaign of revenge against the entire family. This reached a new height this week when the Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories (or COGAT) released an absurd claim according to which 15-year-old Mohammed Tamimi, Ahed’s cousin, was not injured by a sponge-tipped bullet that hit him in the head, but rather by a bicycle accident.
> 
> The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.
> 
> This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.
> 
> The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.
> 
> This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.
> 
> Israel may think it is teaching the Tamimi family a lesson, but as it became clear this week – the longer the story takes, the more damage it causes mainly to itself.
> 
> Israel's public relations machine had a very bad week - Israel News -…



If Haaretz says so it must be true...

I've already told You - a girl from a ruling tribe of Qatar representing Palestinians is one of the best failures that could happen for team P.
The more people recognize her as a Palestinian symbol - the easier it will be to crush their whole BS.

"From the river  to the sea" - starts to sound pretty ridiculous when You already have a whole country of Your own:

Essam Al Tamimi | Qatar is Booming





Keep promoting Your Qatari princess.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Analysis  //
> *Israel's Public Relations Machine Had a Very Bad Week *
> Israel’s made a mockery of itself this week in Jericho and in its ongoing war with the Palestinian Tamimi family
> 
> *Tamimi's 'admission'*
> Israel’s making a mockery of itself in the Tamimi affair and it is no less worrying than what happened in Jericho. Since 17-year-old Ahed Tamimi was filmed hitting, kicking and slapping two soldiers from the Givati Brigade, it seems the Israeli defense and legal establishments are sinking into the mud of a petty and excessive campaign of revenge against the entire family. This reached a new height this week when the Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories (or COGAT) released an absurd claim according to which 15-year-old Mohammed Tamimi, Ahed’s cousin, was not injured by a sponge-tipped bullet that hit him in the head, but rather by a bicycle accident.
> 
> The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.
> 
> This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.
> 
> The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.
> 
> This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.
> 
> Israel may think it is teaching the Tamimi family a lesson, but as it became clear this week – the longer the story takes, the more damage it causes mainly to itself.
> 
> Israel's public relations machine had a very bad week - Israel News -…



On the contrary, the Tamimi tribe has been under the spotlight and it’s a rather ugly reflection of Islamist views toward disposable children used for cheap propaganda. 

It’s really a shame people like you flail your Pom Poms in celebration of such child abuse but, it’s a cultural dynamic for Islamics.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis  //
> *Israel's Public Relations Machine Had a Very Bad Week *
> Israel’s made a mockery of itself this week in Jericho and in its ongoing war with the Palestinian Tamimi family
> 
> *Tamimi's 'admission'*
> Israel’s making a mockery of itself in the Tamimi affair and it is no less worrying than what happened in Jericho. Since 17-year-old Ahed Tamimi was filmed hitting, kicking and slapping two soldiers from the Givati Brigade, it seems the Israeli defense and legal establishments are sinking into the mud of a petty and excessive campaign of revenge against the entire family. This reached a new height this week when the Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories (or COGAT) released an absurd claim according to which 15-year-old Mohammed Tamimi, Ahed’s cousin, was not injured by a sponge-tipped bullet that hit him in the head, but rather by a bicycle accident.
> 
> The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.
> 
> This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.
> 
> The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.
> 
> This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.
> 
> Israel may think it is teaching the Tamimi family a lesson, but as it became clear this week – the longer the story takes, the more damage it causes mainly to itself.
> 
> Israel's public relations machine had a very bad week - Israel News -…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Haaretz says so it must be true...
> 
> I've already told You - a girl from a ruling tribe of Qatar representing Palestinians is one of the best failures that could happen for team P.
> The more people recognize her as a Palestinian symbol - the easier it will be to crush their whole BS.
> 
> "From the river  to the sea" - starts to sound pretty ridiculous when You already have a whole country of Your own:
> 
> Essam Al Tamimi | Qatar is Booming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep promoting Your Qatari princess.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis  //
> *Israel's Public Relations Machine Had a Very Bad Week *
> Israel’s made a mockery of itself this week in Jericho and in its ongoing war with the Palestinian Tamimi family
> 
> *Tamimi's 'admission'*
> Israel’s making a mockery of itself in the Tamimi affair and it is no less worrying than what happened in Jericho. Since 17-year-old Ahed Tamimi was filmed hitting, kicking and slapping two soldiers from the Givati Brigade, it seems the Israeli defense and legal establishments are sinking into the mud of a petty and excessive campaign of revenge against the entire family. This reached a new height this week when the Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories (or COGAT) released an absurd claim according to which 15-year-old Mohammed Tamimi, Ahed’s cousin, was not injured by a sponge-tipped bullet that hit him in the head, but rather by a bicycle accident.
> 
> The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.
> 
> This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.
> 
> The Tamimi family is a bitter enemy of Israel in the propaganda war being fought in the territories. It is reasonable to assume that a large part of the incidents in which the Tamimis are involved were initiated by them as part of this battle. Yet, it would have been better if those in charge would have reined in the system a bit. The decision of the Givati company commander – and outstanding officer marked for promotion – to withdraw and end contact with the women attacking them in the filmed incident with Ahed Tamimi and not to confront them, was seen in the military and some of the media as a superfluous humiliation from the minute the clip was released.
> 
> This quickly led to the overreaction: The night-time arrest of Ahed Tamimi, the insistence on arresting other relatives, including her cousin – despite his injuries – and most of all holding her in detention for two months so far.
> 
> Israel may think it is teaching the Tamimi family a lesson, but as it became clear this week – the longer the story takes, the more damage it causes mainly to itself.
> 
> Israel's public relations machine had a very bad week - Israel News -…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Haaretz says so it must be true...
> 
> I've already told You - a girl from a ruling tribe of Qatar representing Palestinians is one of the best failures that could happen for team P.
> The more people recognize her as a Palestinian symbol - the easier it will be to crush their whole BS.
> 
> "From the river  to the sea" - starts to sound pretty ridiculous when You already have a whole country of Your own:
> 
> Essam Al Tamimi | Qatar is Booming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep promoting Your Qatari princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Too late.


Your Tamimi princess is an "Erdogan girl".


----------



## Hollie

Palestinians: The "Ugly Crime" of a School Curriculum

A recent study of Palestinian textbooks found that Palestinian children are being taught to glorify and value terrorism and violence. The Palestinian Authority and its Minister of Education, Sabri Saidam, want Arab schools in Jerusalem to teach the students why Muslims should be killing Jews.




Palestinians: The "Ugly Crime" of a School Curriculum


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Palestinians: The "Ugly Crime" of a School Curriculum
> 
> A recent study of Palestinian textbooks found that Palestinian children are being taught to glorify and value terrorism and violence. The Palestinian Authority and its Minister of Education, Sabri Saidam, want Arab schools in Jerusalem to teach the students why Muslims should be killing Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians: The "Ugly Crime" of a School Curriculum


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians: The "Ugly Crime" of a School Curriculum
> 
> A recent study of Palestinian textbooks found that Palestinian children are being taught to glorify and value terrorism and violence. The Palestinian Authority and its Minister of Education, Sabri Saidam, want Arab schools in Jerusalem to teach the students why Muslims should be killing Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians: The "Ugly Crime" of a School Curriculum
Click to expand...


So she's comparing the use of white color for West Bank and Gaza in Israeli books - 
to singing songs of martyrdom in Palestinian classrooms?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rahul Saksena of Palestine Legal and Rabbi Joseph Berman of Jewish Voice for Peace talk live about the revised Israel anti-boycott legislation and how it is really a "Gag Law"


----------



## Hollie

Arab-Moslem penchant for violence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Arab-Moslem penchant for violence.


Always peaceful until after the IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) attacks.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab-Moslem penchant for violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always peaceful until after the IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) attacks.
Click to expand...


Peaceful islamic terrorists?

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."


BTW, you are funny when you retreat to your juvenile name-calling.


----------



## fanger

The 2017 charter accepted for the first time the idea of a Palestinian state within the borders that existed before 1967 and rejects recognition of Israel which it terms as the "Zionist enemy".[2] It advocates such a state as transitional but also advocates "liberation of all of Palestine".[17][18] The new document also states that the group doesn't seek war with the Jewish people but only against Zionism which it holds responsible for "occupation of Palestine".[19] Mashal also stated that Hamas was ending its association with the Muslim Brotherhood.
Hamas Covenant - Wikipedia
the Avalon project needs to update it's page, Sol Goldman would turn in his grave first


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> The 2017 charter accepted for the first time the idea of a Palestinian state within the borders that existed before 1967 and rejects recognition of Israel which it terms as the "Zionist enemy".[2] It advocates such a state as transitional but also advocates "liberation of all of Palestine".[17][18] The new document also states that the group doesn't seek war with the Jewish people but only against Zionism which it holds responsible for "occupation of Palestine".[19] Mashal also stated that Hamas was ending its association with the Muslim Brotherhood.
> Hamas Covenant - Wikipedia
> the Avalon project needs to update it's page, Sol Goldman would turn in his grave first



You need to pay attention. The islamic terrorists occupying Gaza'istan have never done anything more than suggest a new statement of islamic-fascism was being considered. 

Your synapses are on a permanent ceasefire.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab-Moslem penchant for violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always peaceful until after the IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peaceful islamic terrorists?
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> "Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."
> 
> 
> BTW, you are funny when you retreat to your juvenile name-calling.
Click to expand...

Deflection.

Post one violent protest without the IDF attacking.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab-Moslem penchant for violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always peaceful until after the IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peaceful islamic terrorists?
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> "Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."
> 
> 
> BTW, you are funny when you retreat to your juvenile name-calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Post one violent protest without the IDF attacking.
Click to expand...


----------



## montelatici

*CHIEF RABBI CALLS AFRICAN-AMERICANS ‘MONKEYS’ IN SERMON*
BY CALLUM PATON ON 3/20/18 AT 12:53 PM

One of Israel’s most senior religious leaders, Sephardic Chief Rabbi Yitzhak Yosef, has stoked controversy after calling black people “monkeys,”

One of Israel’s top rabbis called African-Americans “monkeys” in his most recent sermon


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> *CHIEF RABBI CALLS AFRICAN-AMERICANS ‘MONKEYS’ IN SERMON*
> BY CALLUM PATON ON 3/20/18 AT 12:53 PM
> 
> One of Israel’s most senior religious leaders, Sephardic Chief Rabbi Yitzhak Yosef, has stoked controversy after calling black people “monkeys,”
> 
> One of Israel’s top rabbis called African-Americans “monkeys” in his most recent sermon




I'd like to know the exact Hebrew word that was used for "monkey", and the article does no transliteration of that absent word.  There is already one mistake in this article because the Hebrew word Kushi (meaning Ethiopian and/or African) is not a pejorative term.  I mean black ppl have to be called something, don't they, or else how can you refer to them?


----------



## montelatici

Here is an article with a video.

שיעור בגזענות: הרב הראשי השווה בין "כושי" לקוף


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> Here is an article with a video.
> 
> שיעור בגזענות: הרב הראשי השווה בין "כושי" לקוף



Oh yes, Kof does mean monkey.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> *CHIEF RABBI CALLS AFRICAN-AMERICANS ‘MONKEYS’ IN SERMON*
> BY CALLUM PATON ON 3/20/18 AT 12:53 PM
> 
> One of Israel’s most senior religious leaders, Sephardic Chief Rabbi Yitzhak Yosef, has stoked controversy after calling black people “monkeys,”
> 
> One of Israel’s top rabbis called African-Americans “monkeys” in his most recent sermon



He'll never be mayor of Chicago.......


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article with a video.
> 
> שיעור בגזענות: הרב הראשי השווה בין "כושי" לקוף
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Kof does mean monkey.
Click to expand...


Yeah and he's talking about blessing this "monkey" because he was apparently born different to his parents.  This was some 150th level of association in explaining a single law from the beginning.
When he says " here's the 2nd thing", it's after he gave 70 explanations of the 1st one 
I just think that this was the only thing the editors could follow in his long line of thought.

But I can understand how this sounds so bad for a western ear. No argue.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UN Human Rights Council approves call for arms embargo against Israel *

*UN Human Rights Council approves call for arms embargo against Israel*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Reuters reporter Luke Baker tweeted that the gunmen were undercover Israeli police officers who had been inciting the Palestinians to throw rocks at the soldiers before firing at the stone-throwers themselves.


Undercover Gunmen Open Fire At Palestinian Stone-Throwers | HuffPost


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN Human Rights Council approves call for arms embargo against Israel *
> 
> *UN Human Rights Council approves call for arms embargo against Israel*



Nikki Haley is right.  The UNHRC is unworthy of its name.  

And if you look at the way the voting is going, this is not good news for Arab Palestine.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Reuters reporter Luke Baker tweeted that the gunmen were undercover Israeli police officers who had been inciting the Palestinians to throw rocks at the soldiers before firing at the stone-throwers themselves.
> 
> 
> Undercover Gunmen Open Fire At Palestinian Stone-Throwers | HuffPost


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters reporter Luke Baker tweeted that the gunmen were undercover Israeli police officers who had been inciting the Palestinians to throw rocks at the soldiers before firing at the stone-throwers themselves.
> 
> 
> Undercover Gunmen Open Fire At Palestinian Stone-Throwers | HuffPost
Click to expand...


The army for the 1% is all over the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Apartheid System in Israel Shows It's Face Again*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Reuters reporter Luke Baker tweeted that the gunmen were undercover Israeli police officers who had been inciting the Palestinians to throw rocks at the soldiers before firing at the stone-throwers themselves.
> 
> 
> Undercover Gunmen Open Fire At Palestinian Stone-Throwers | HuffPost



Why do islamics insist on using children as cheap propaganda tools?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Apartheid System in Israel Shows It's Face Again*
> 
> **



Nothing to do with "apartheid".

You do realize you're a buffoon when you use silly slogans that apply, right?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN Human Rights Council approves call for arms embargo against Israel *
> 
> *UN Human Rights Council approves call for arms embargo against Israel*



From your Link:

“When the Human Rights Council treats Israel worse than North Korea, Iran, and Syria, it is the Council itself that is foolish and unworthy of its name. It is time for the countries who know better to demand changes. Many countries agree that the Council’s agenda is grossly biased against Israel, but too few are willing to fight it," said Haley.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Apartheid System in Israel Shows It's Face Again*
> 
> **



Impossible comparisons and lack of basic facts,
footage cut from totally different instances. 


Very deceptive video.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters reporter Luke Baker tweeted that the gunmen were undercover Israeli police officers who had been inciting the Palestinians to throw rocks at the soldiers before firing at the stone-throwers themselves.
> 
> 
> Undercover Gunmen Open Fire At Palestinian Stone-Throwers | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The army for the 1% is all over the world.
Click to expand...

And I thought Occupy Wall Street ended years ago...


"With about 1.6 billion followers, almost a quarter of earth's population,[40][5][41] Islam is the second-largest and the fastest-growing religion in the world.[42]"

Yeah I know this is not PC, yet...Sheikhs' armies are everywhere too. 

Ask France:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Logical fallacies, beat up slogans, talking to herself...
The experiment of convincing herself worked fine.
She's doing exactly what she blames on others.

Is this how one proves a point?
BTW we have lots of leftist parties in the Knesset, so we actually do discuss opinions like hers on a daily basis.

If she was living in Gaza and expressing opposition in such a manner, Hamas would execute her and her family for mere suspicion of collaborating with Israel because she expressed another opinion.

She's out of proportions, although an opposing voice is always good - if it's rational.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacies, beat up slogans, talking to herself...
> The experiment of convincing herself worked fine.
> She's doing exactly what she blames on others.
> 
> Is this how one proves a point?
> BTW we have lots of leftist parties in the Knesset, so we actually do discuss opinions like hers on a daily basis.
> 
> If she was living in Gaza and expressing opposition in such a manner, Hamas would execute her and her family for mere suspicion of collaborating with Israel because she expressed another opinion.
> 
> She's out of proportions, although an opposing voice is always good - if it's rational.
Click to expand...

At least she was honest about her assessment.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacies, beat up slogans, talking to herself...
> The experiment of convincing herself worked fine.
> She's doing exactly what she blames on others.
> 
> Is this how one proves a point?
> BTW we have lots of leftist parties in the Knesset, so we actually do discuss opinions like hers on a daily basis.
> 
> If she was living in Gaza and expressing opposition in such a manner, Hamas would execute her and her family for mere suspicion of collaborating with Israel because she expressed another opinion.
> 
> She's out of proportions, although an opposing voice is always good - if it's rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she was honest about her assessment.
Click to expand...


Her honesty is not factual. Otherwise she'd present the issues from all perspectives.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacies, beat up slogans, talking to herself...
> The experiment of convincing herself worked fine.
> She's doing exactly what she blames on others.
> 
> Is this how one proves a point?
> BTW we have lots of leftist parties in the Knesset, so we actually do discuss opinions like hers on a daily basis.
> 
> If she was living in Gaza and expressing opposition in such a manner, Hamas would execute her and her family for mere suspicion of collaborating with Israel because she expressed another opinion.
> 
> She's out of proportions, although an opposing voice is always good - if it's rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she was honest about her assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her honesty is not factual. Otherwise she'd present the issues from all perspectives.
Click to expand...

Where was she wrong?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacies, beat up slogans, talking to herself...
> The experiment of convincing herself worked fine.
> She's doing exactly what she blames on others.
> 
> Is this how one proves a point?
> BTW we have lots of leftist parties in the Knesset, so we actually do discuss opinions like hers on a daily basis.
> 
> If she was living in Gaza and expressing opposition in such a manner, Hamas would execute her and her family for mere suspicion of collaborating with Israel because she expressed another opinion.
> 
> She's out of proportions, although an opposing voice is always good - if it's rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she was honest about her assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her honesty is not factual. Otherwise she'd present the issues from all perspectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was she wrong?
Click to expand...


She merely repeats the same slogans we discuss here on a daily basis.
Basically on everything, since she failed to represent the facts.

Choose a point and let's see if You can stand by it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacies, beat up slogans, talking to herself...
> The experiment of convincing herself worked fine.
> She's doing exactly what she blames on others.
> 
> Is this how one proves a point?
> BTW we have lots of leftist parties in the Knesset, so we actually do discuss opinions like hers on a daily basis.
> 
> If she was living in Gaza and expressing opposition in such a manner, Hamas would execute her and her family for mere suspicion of collaborating with Israel because she expressed another opinion.
> 
> She's out of proportions, although an opposing voice is always good - if it's rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she was honest about her assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her honesty is not factual. Otherwise she'd present the issues from all perspectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was she wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She merely repeats the same slogans we discuss here on a daily basis.
> Basically on everything, since she failed to represent the facts.
> 
> Choose a point and let's see if You can stand by it.
Click to expand...

I asked you first.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacies, beat up slogans, talking to herself...
> The experiment of convincing herself worked fine.
> She's doing exactly what she blames on others.
> 
> Is this how one proves a point?
> BTW we have lots of leftist parties in the Knesset, so we actually do discuss opinions like hers on a daily basis.
> 
> If she was living in Gaza and expressing opposition in such a manner, Hamas would execute her and her family for mere suspicion of collaborating with Israel because she expressed another opinion.
> 
> She's out of proportions, although an opposing voice is always good - if it's rational.
> 
> 
> 
> At least she was honest about her assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her honesty is not factual. Otherwise she'd present the issues from all perspectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was she wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She merely repeats the same slogans we discuss here on a daily basis.
> Basically on everything, since she failed to represent the facts.
> 
> Choose a point and let's see if You can stand by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first.
Click to expand...


And I answered, there was nothing new that wasn't already argued here on a daily basis.
If You have a valid point You can stand by and prove -welcome, let's discuss.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least she was honest about her assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her honesty is not factual. Otherwise she'd present the issues from all perspectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was she wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She merely repeats the same slogans we discuss here on a daily basis.
> Basically on everything, since she failed to represent the facts.
> 
> Choose a point and let's see if You can stand by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I answered, there was nothing new that wasn't already argued here on a daily basis.
> If You have a valid point You can stand by and prove -welcome, let's discuss.
Click to expand...

So you have nothing, huh?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her honesty is not factual. Otherwise she'd present the issues from all perspectives.
> 
> 
> 
> Where was she wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She merely repeats the same slogans we discuss here on a daily basis.
> Basically on everything, since she failed to represent the facts.
> 
> Choose a point and let's see if You can stand by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I answered, there was nothing new that wasn't already argued here on a daily basis.
> If You have a valid point You can stand by and prove -welcome, let's discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have nothing, huh?
Click to expand...


I guess if You had anything of substance You'd bring it up instead of these infantile remarks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was she wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She merely repeats the same slogans we discuss here on a daily basis.
> Basically on everything, since she failed to represent the facts.
> 
> Choose a point and let's see if You can stand by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I answered, there was nothing new that wasn't already argued here on a daily basis.
> If You have a valid point You can stand by and prove -welcome, let's discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have nothing, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if You had anything of substance You'd bring it up instead of these infantile remarks.
Click to expand...

You are the one who claimed she was wrong then you ducked.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She merely repeats the same slogans we discuss here on a daily basis.
> Basically on everything, since she failed to represent the facts.
> 
> Choose a point and let's see if You can stand by it.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I answered, there was nothing new that wasn't already argued here on a daily basis.
> If You have a valid point You can stand by and prove -welcome, let's discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have nothing, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if You had anything of substance You'd bring it up instead of these infantile remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who claimed she was wrong then you ducked.
Click to expand...


 I simply explained how Your video didn't match the thread title, since we discuss these issues in Israel on a daily basis and here on the forum.

You're welcome to prove one of her straw men arguments with a balanced presentation.


----------



## montelatici

*Israeli forces shoot unarmed protesters from across Gaza security fence, killing at least 15*

Israeli forces shoot unarmed protesters from across Gaza security fence, killing at least 15


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> *Israeli forces shoot unarmed protesters from across Gaza security fence, killing at least 15*
> 
> Israeli forces shoot unarmed protesters from across Gaza security fence, killing at least 15


Israeli forces shoot unarmed protesters from across Gaza security fence, killing at least 15


The PA may want to run a “Dead Martyrs” sale.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *

While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.

The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.

Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.

Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *
> 
> While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.
> 
> The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.
> 
> Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.
> 
> Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.



A “future Pal’istanian State”. 

How can that be? You have insisted that the “country of Pal’istan” was invented as part of the Treaty of Lausanne. 

Are there plans for a second Islamist paradise of “Pal’istan”?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *
> 
> While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.
> 
> The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.
> 
> Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.
> 
> Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.



*Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state
*
If the "Palestinians" don't get their act together, the only state they'll have is an ever smaller part of Gaza.


----------



## montelatici

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *
> 
> While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.
> 
> The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.
> 
> Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.
> 
> Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state
> *
> If the "Palestinians" don't get their act together, the only state they'll have is an ever smaller part of Gaza.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  There will never be a Palestinian state. The Israelis will just continue to operate an Apartheid state.

"At a standard review of Israel’s human rights record at the United Nations Human Rights Council in Geneva Tuesday, a South African official said the term formerly used to describe black disenfranchisement in South Africa could now be applied to Israel because of its policies toward the Palestinians and other non-Jews."

South Africa levels apartheid charge at Israel, drawing seething response

South Africans are certainly the best judges as to what Apartheid is.

“Israel is the only state in the world that can be called an apartheid state,” diplomat Clinton Swemmer said. “We remain deeply concerned at the denial of the right of self-determination to the Palestinian people, in the absence of which no other human right can be exercised or enjoyed.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I answered, there was nothing new that wasn't already argued here on a daily basis.
> If You have a valid point You can stand by and prove -welcome, let's discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have nothing, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if You had anything of substance You'd bring it up instead of these infantile remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who claimed she was wrong then you ducked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply explained how Your video didn't match the thread title, since we discuss these issues in Israel on a daily basis and here on the forum.
> 
> You're welcome to prove one of her straw men arguments with a balanced presentation.
Click to expand...

I don't know what you consider to be straw man.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *
> 
> While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.
> 
> The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.
> 
> Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.
> 
> Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state
> *
> If the "Palestinians" don't get their act together, the only state they'll have is an ever smaller part of Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  There will never be a Palestinian state. The Israelis will just continue to operate an Apartheid state.
Click to expand...


The Israelis don’t operate an apartheid state. 

Your mindless slogans simply serve to reinforce your ignorance regarding terms and definitions you don’t understand.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *
> 
> While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.
> 
> The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.
> 
> Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.
> 
> Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state
> *
> If the "Palestinians" don't get their act together, the only state they'll have is an ever smaller part of Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  There will never be a Palestinian state. The Israelis will just continue to operate an Apartheid state.
> 
> "At a standard review of Israel’s human rights record at the United Nations Human Rights Council in Geneva Tuesday, a South African official said the term formerly used to describe black disenfranchisement in South Africa could now be applied to Israel because of its policies toward the Palestinians and other non-Jews."
> 
> South Africa levels apartheid charge at Israel, drawing seething response
> 
> South Africans are certainly the best judges as to what Apartheid is.
> 
> “Israel is the only state in the world that can be called an apartheid state,” diplomat Clinton Swemmer said. “We remain deeply concerned at the denial of the right of self-determination to the Palestinian people, in the absence of which no other human right can be exercised or enjoyed.”
Click to expand...


*Exactly. There will never be a Palestinian state.
*
Yes! Push those Arab terrorists into the sea. Or into Syria, I hear there's room.


----------



## montelatici

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *
> 
> While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.
> 
> The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.
> 
> Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.
> 
> Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state
> *
> If the "Palestinians" don't get their act together, the only state they'll have is an ever smaller part of Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  There will never be a Palestinian state. The Israelis will just continue to operate an Apartheid state.
> 
> "At a standard review of Israel’s human rights record at the United Nations Human Rights Council in Geneva Tuesday, a South African official said the term formerly used to describe black disenfranchisement in South Africa could now be applied to Israel because of its policies toward the Palestinians and other non-Jews."
> 
> South Africa levels apartheid charge at Israel, drawing seething response
> 
> South Africans are certainly the best judges as to what Apartheid is.
> 
> “Israel is the only state in the world that can be called an apartheid state,” diplomat Clinton Swemmer said. “We remain deeply concerned at the denial of the right of self-determination to the Palestinian people, in the absence of which no other human right can be exercised or enjoyed.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly. There will never be a Palestinian state.
> *
> Yes! Push those Arab terrorists into the sea. Or into Syria, I hear there's room.
Click to expand...


The non-Jews aren't aren't going to be pushed anywhere.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *
> 
> While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.
> 
> The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.
> 
> Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.
> 
> Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state
> *
> If the "Palestinians" don't get their act together, the only state they'll have is an ever smaller part of Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  There will never be a Palestinian state. The Israelis will just continue to operate an Apartheid state.
> 
> "At a standard review of Israel’s human rights record at the United Nations Human Rights Council in Geneva Tuesday, a South African official said the term formerly used to describe black disenfranchisement in South Africa could now be applied to Israel because of its policies toward the Palestinians and other non-Jews."
> 
> South Africa levels apartheid charge at Israel, drawing seething response
> 
> South Africans are certainly the best judges as to what Apartheid is.
> 
> “Israel is the only state in the world that can be called an apartheid state,” diplomat Clinton Swemmer said. “We remain deeply concerned at the denial of the right of self-determination to the Palestinian people, in the absence of which no other human right can be exercised or enjoyed.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly. There will never be a Palestinian state.
> *
> Yes! Push those Arab terrorists into the sea. Or into Syria, I hear there's room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non-Jews aren't aren't going to be pushed anywhere.
Click to expand...


Their track record isn't too good in Israel.


----------



## montelatici

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Jared Kushner: “Peace Envoy” & Funder of Illegal Israeli Squatters in Palestine   *
> 
> While Jared Kushner is working on a peace deal between the Israelis and the Palestinians, the Kushner Companies Charitable Foundation is funding a controversial West Bank settlement.
> 
> The charitable fund made a donation of at least $18,000 at the “Master Builders” level to American Friends of Bet El Yeshiva Center, according to a donor book distributed at the group’s annual gala Sunday evening.
> 
> Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state, are one of the main obstacles to a two-state solution. Bet El, which was built on private Palestinian land seized by the Israeli military in the 1970s, is considered one of the most politically radical settlements.
> 
> Guests posed for pictures with a smiling John Bolton, the former Bush administration ambassador to the United Nations. A short film set to action-movie music showed high-school-age youth training in the settlement’s military academy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state
> *
> If the "Palestinians" don't get their act together, the only state they'll have is an ever smaller part of Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  There will never be a Palestinian state. The Israelis will just continue to operate an Apartheid state.
> 
> "At a standard review of Israel’s human rights record at the United Nations Human Rights Council in Geneva Tuesday, a South African official said the term formerly used to describe black disenfranchisement in South Africa could now be applied to Israel because of its policies toward the Palestinians and other non-Jews."
> 
> South Africa levels apartheid charge at Israel, drawing seething response
> 
> South Africans are certainly the best judges as to what Apartheid is.
> 
> “Israel is the only state in the world that can be called an apartheid state,” diplomat Clinton Swemmer said. “We remain deeply concerned at the denial of the right of self-determination to the Palestinian people, in the absence of which no other human right can be exercised or enjoyed.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly. There will never be a Palestinian state.
> *
> Yes! Push those Arab terrorists into the sea. Or into Syria, I hear there's room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non-Jews aren't aren't going to be pushed anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their track record isn't too good in Israel.
Click to expand...


But, the rest of the world is wise to Israel now, after the expulsion of non-Jews in 1948.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements in the West Bank, which eat away at any future Palestinian state
> *
> If the "Palestinians" don't get their act together, the only state they'll have is an ever smaller part of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  There will never be a Palestinian state. The Israelis will just continue to operate an Apartheid state.
> 
> "At a standard review of Israel’s human rights record at the United Nations Human Rights Council in Geneva Tuesday, a South African official said the term formerly used to describe black disenfranchisement in South Africa could now be applied to Israel because of its policies toward the Palestinians and other non-Jews."
> 
> South Africa levels apartheid charge at Israel, drawing seething response
> 
> South Africans are certainly the best judges as to what Apartheid is.
> 
> “Israel is the only state in the world that can be called an apartheid state,” diplomat Clinton Swemmer said. “We remain deeply concerned at the denial of the right of self-determination to the Palestinian people, in the absence of which no other human right can be exercised or enjoyed.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly. There will never be a Palestinian state.
> *
> Yes! Push those Arab terrorists into the sea. Or into Syria, I hear there's room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non-Jews aren't aren't going to be pushed anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their track record isn't too good in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the rest of the world is wise to Israel now, after the expulsion of non-Jews in 1948.
Click to expand...


Expulsion? LOL!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I answered, there was nothing new that wasn't already argued here on a daily basis.
> If You have a valid point You can stand by and prove -welcome, let's discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have nothing, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if You had anything of substance You'd bring it up instead of these infantile remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who claimed she was wrong then you ducked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply explained how Your video didn't match the thread title, since we discuss these issues in Israel on a daily basis and here on the forum.
> 
> You're welcome to prove one of her straw men arguments with a balanced presentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you consider to be straw man.
Click to expand...


An attempt at ridicule by presenting a false argument.
Basically it's a symptom of fear of opposing views, inability to argue.

With all that, 99% of "debates" coming from pro- Palestinian media are like that -a one sided panel, a set up . If they do allow an opposing voice they make sure it's in the minority.
As much as in politics they just can't stand opposition. Not in Israel, and that's another reason why Jews and Israeli Arabs chose to go their separate way.

I'd like to see what happens to the average girl in Gaza who posts a video talking about Israel other than in the context of its' destruction...can find ONE?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have nothing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if You had anything of substance You'd bring it up instead of these infantile remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who claimed she was wrong then you ducked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply explained how Your video didn't match the thread title, since we discuss these issues in Israel on a daily basis and here on the forum.
> 
> You're welcome to prove one of her straw men arguments with a balanced presentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you consider to be straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attempt at ridicule by presenting a false argument.
> Basically it's a symptom of fear of opposing views, inability to argue.
> 
> With all that, 99% of "debates" coming from pro- Palestinian media are like that -a one sided panel, a set up . If they do allow an opposing voice they make sure it's in the minority.
> As much as in politics they just can't stand opposition. Not in Israel, and that's another reason why Jews and Israeli Arabs chose to go their separate way.
> 
> I'd like to see what happens to the average girl in Gaza who posts a video talking about Israel other than in the context of its' destruction...can find ONE?
Click to expand...

I know what straw man means. That wasn't the question.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if You had anything of substance You'd bring it up instead of these infantile remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who claimed she was wrong then you ducked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply explained how Your video didn't match the thread title, since we discuss these issues in Israel on a daily basis and here on the forum.
> 
> You're welcome to prove one of her straw men arguments with a balanced presentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you consider to be straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attempt at ridicule by presenting a false argument.
> Basically it's a symptom of fear of opposing views, inability to argue.
> 
> With all that, 99% of "debates" coming from pro- Palestinian media are like that -a one sided panel, a set up . If they do allow an opposing voice they make sure it's in the minority.
> As much as in politics they just can't stand opposition. Not in Israel, and that's another reason why Jews and Israeli Arabs chose to go their separate way.
> 
> I'd like to see what happens to the average girl in Gaza who posts a video talking about Israel other than in the context of its' destruction...can find ONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what straw man means. That wasn't the question.
Click to expand...

People usually like their own singing when they're alone in the shower 

Basically the whole video.
She failed to address any opposing arguments, claiming someone ELSE is biased.

Quiet self defeating.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who claimed she was wrong then you ducked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply explained how Your video didn't match the thread title, since we discuss these issues in Israel on a daily basis and here on the forum.
> 
> You're welcome to prove one of her straw men arguments with a balanced presentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you consider to be straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attempt at ridicule by presenting a false argument.
> Basically it's a symptom of fear of opposing views, inability to argue.
> 
> With all that, 99% of "debates" coming from pro- Palestinian media are like that -a one sided panel, a set up . If they do allow an opposing voice they make sure it's in the minority.
> As much as in politics they just can't stand opposition. Not in Israel, and that's another reason why Jews and Israeli Arabs chose to go their separate way.
> 
> I'd like to see what happens to the average girl in Gaza who posts a video talking about Israel other than in the context of its' destruction...can find ONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what straw man means. That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People usually like their own singing when they're alone in the shower
> 
> Basically the whole video.
> She failed to address any opposing arguments, claiming someone ELSE is biased.
> 
> Quiet self defeating.
Click to expand...

You are still being to vague for me to address your concerns.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I simply explained how Your video didn't match the thread title, since we discuss these issues in Israel on a daily basis and here on the forum.
> 
> You're welcome to prove one of her straw men arguments with a balanced presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you consider to be straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attempt at ridicule by presenting a false argument.
> Basically it's a symptom of fear of opposing views, inability to argue.
> 
> With all that, 99% of "debates" coming from pro- Palestinian media are like that -a one sided panel, a set up . If they do allow an opposing voice they make sure it's in the minority.
> As much as in politics they just can't stand opposition. Not in Israel, and that's another reason why Jews and Israeli Arabs chose to go their separate way.
> 
> I'd like to see what happens to the average girl in Gaza who posts a video talking about Israel other than in the context of its' destruction...can find ONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what straw man means. That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People usually like their own singing when they're alone in the shower
> 
> Basically the whole video.
> She failed to address any opposing arguments, claiming someone ELSE is biased.
> 
> Quiet self defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still being to vague for me to address your concerns.
Click to expand...


Your madrassah has not prepared you for anything resembling connecting words into meaningful sentences, hence, your inability to respond with anything beside cutting and pasting YouTube videos.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I simply explained how Your video didn't match the thread title, since we discuss these issues in Israel on a daily basis and here on the forum.
> 
> You're welcome to prove one of her straw men arguments with a balanced presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you consider to be straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attempt at ridicule by presenting a false argument.
> Basically it's a symptom of fear of opposing views, inability to argue.
> 
> With all that, 99% of "debates" coming from pro- Palestinian media are like that -a one sided panel, a set up . If they do allow an opposing voice they make sure it's in the minority.
> As much as in politics they just can't stand opposition. Not in Israel, and that's another reason why Jews and Israeli Arabs chose to go their separate way.
> 
> I'd like to see what happens to the average girl in Gaza who posts a video talking about Israel other than in the context of its' destruction...can find ONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what straw man means. That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People usually like their own singing when they're alone in the shower
> 
> Basically the whole video.
> She failed to address any opposing arguments, claiming someone ELSE is biased.
> 
> Quiet self defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still being to vague for me to address your concerns.
Click to expand...


As usual...EVADE ARGUMENT








She  doesn't even let people comment on what she said, what does it tell You?
Ridiculous beyond any measure...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Norman Finkelstein - Israel and Palestine - what is preventing peace *

**


----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorists - what is preventing peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



I'm afraid that is only a $300 injury. 

Applause sign for Pallywood Studios.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel, Anti-Semitism, and Negotiations Without End*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


What was he doing in Israel's war zone? Not too bright.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing in Israel's war zone? Not too bright.
Click to expand...


You’re a bit befuddled. The comments are about Arabs-Moslems using Great Satan™️ welfare dollars to pay Islamic terrorists.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing in Israel's war zone? Not too bright.
Click to expand...


Seems You use that term as codeword for Jewish presence.
The length You lunatics will go to defend Islamists' murder of Americans is telling.

Q.Was Munich as well a "war-zone" for Your Islamists heroes?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing in Israel's war zone? Not too bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems You use that term as codeword for Jewish presence.
> The length You lunatics will go to defend Islamists' murder of Americans is telling.
> 
> Q.Was Munich as well a "war-zone" for Your Islamists heroes?
Click to expand...

Israel attacks Palestinians all over the world.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing in Israel's war zone? Not too bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems You use that term as codeword for Jewish presence.
> The length You lunatics will go to defend Islamists' murder of Americans is telling.
> 
> Q.Was Munich as well a "war-zone" for Your Islamists heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel attacks Palestinians all over the world.
Click to expand...


So Munich is a Palestinian WAR ZONE - got it.

Q.Where also do Palestinians feel entitled to murder athletes?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing in Israel's war zone? Not too bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems You use that term as codeword for Jewish presence.
> The length You lunatics will go to defend Islamists' murder of Americans is telling.
> 
> Q.Was Munich as well a "war-zone" for Your Islamists heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel attacks Palestinians all over the world.
Click to expand...


Every Jihadi mother should know - Israel sends Jihadis to their brides.

You have a problem with that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Yes, San Antonians do have a stake in Gaza events*

“U.S. taxpayers are slated to give Israel an astonishing $38 billion of weapons over the next 10 years. San Antonio alone will be responsible for over $15 million of that money.”

This use of military aid violates U.S. laws. As citizens, we should take note — our wealth is being squandered and our laws broken.

*Yes, San Antonians do have a stake in Gaza events*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Yes, San Antonians do have a stake in Gaza events*
> 
> “U.S. taxpayers are slated to give Israel an astonishing $38 billion of weapons over the next 10 years. San Antonio alone will be responsible for over $15 million of that money.”
> 
> This use of military aid violates U.S. laws. As citizens, we should take note — our wealth is being squandered and our laws broken.
> 
> *Yes, San Antonians do have a stake in Gaza events*



What laws are being broken by Americans?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing in Israel's war zone? Not too bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems You use that term as codeword for Jewish presence.
> The length You lunatics will go to defend Islamists' murder of Americans is telling.
> 
> Q.Was Munich as well a "war-zone" for Your Islamists heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel attacks Palestinians all over the world.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Yes, San Antonians do have a stake in Gaza events*
> 
> “U.S. taxpayers are slated to give Israel an astonishing $38 billion of weapons over the next 10 years. San Antonio alone will be responsible for over $15 million of that money.”
> 
> This use of military aid violates U.S. laws. As citizens, we should take note — our wealth is being squandered and our laws broken.
> 
> *Yes, San Antonians do have a stake in Gaza events*



*The protestors are refugees, trapped in Gaza, for whom life under a devastating, decadelong siege has become unbearable.
*
Refugees from where?


----------



## member

louie888 said:


> View attachment 139432
> 
> *The old Mosque, Tiberias, Palestine, 1900-1920
> 
> Yeah, awkward...*





montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **









 _*"Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?"*_

*- astonishing
- unbelievable*

i know, this is old thread/post. but nothing has changed - everywhere you look [in the muslim world] is piles and piles of @#$! rubble.

terrorists, [ham*ass*, al Q, icehole, ETC, need i list them all---takes too long, LoL, pretty sick there's a looong list of muslim terrorists] --- blown-up buildings, burned-out buildings, tons&tons of Rubble, chemical weapons being used, suicide bombers galore, primitive 7th-century living....women-folk all covered up from head-to-toe walking around like lobotomized zombies....

boom, boom, boom, rubble, rubble, rubble [all or what?].


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Nikki Haley BADLY EMBARRASSED in University for supporting ISRAEL | Israel Palestine news 2018*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Nikki Haley BADLY EMBARRASSED in University for supporting ISRAEL | Israel Palestine news 2018*
> 
> **



What was embarrassing was a planned disruption by an identifiable cabal which understands only childish behavior.


----------



## Hollie

Now, this is embarrassing.


----------



## Hollie

OK, infidels. We got a fatwa for ya’. The latest fatwa comes from none other than the former _Grand Mufti_™️ (drum roll, please), of Lebanon. You remember Lebanon. It’s a quasi-state that hosts an Islamic terrorist franchise sponsored by the Iranian mullocrats.  The fatwa is a gritty, revealing inside look at the belly of the islamist beast.


FMR. GRAND MUFTI OF LEBANON MOHAMMED QABBANI ISSUES FATWA: IT IS AN ISLAMIC DUTY TO WAGE JIHAD TO LIBERATE PALESTINE; ALL PEACE AGREEMENTS WITH THEM NULL AND VOID.

"Fmr. Grand Mufti of Lebanon Mohammed Qabbani Issues Fatwa: It Is an Islamic Duty to Wage Jihad to Liberate Palestine; All Peace Agreements with Them Null and Void"


----------



## Hollie

Great moments in Pallywood history.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli generals sued in Dutch court for killing Gaza family*

A Palestinian-Dutch citizen is suing two senior Israeli military commanders for the bombing of his family’s home during Israel’s 2014 attack on the Gaza Strip.

On 20 July of that year, without warning, an Israeli airstrike destroyed the house in the al-Bureij refugee camp in central Gaza, killing six members of Ismail Ziada’s family and a seventh person who was visiting them.

Ziada, who lives in the Netherlands where he is married to a Dutch citizen, could not attend the funerals of his family members due to Israel’s blockade on Gaza.

He lost his mother, 70-year-old Muftia Ziada, three brothers, a sister-in-law and a 12-year-old nephew.

In Ziada’s case, Gantz and Eshel have been summoned to appear on 27 June. If they don’t show up or send attorneys, the court could enter a default judgment in Ziada’s favor.

Ziada is suing the Israeli generals for more than $600,000 in damages plus court costs.

Israeli generals sued in Dutch court for killing Gaza family


----------



## P F Tinmore

*U.N. sets up human rights probe into Gaza killings, to Israel's fury*

GENEVA (Reuters) - Israel railed against the U.N. Human Rights Council on Friday as it voted to set up a probe into recent killings in Gaza and accused Israel of excessive use of force.

The resolution to send a commission of inquiry to investigate was rejected by the United States and Australia, but backed by 29 members of the 47-state U.N. forum. Another 14 countries, including Britain, Germany and Japan, abstained.

Israeli forces had killed 106 Palestinians, including 15 children, since March 30, he said. More than 12,000 were injured, at least 3,500 by live ammunition. Israel was an occupying power under international law, obliged to protect the people of Gaza and ensure their welfare, he said.

*U.N. sets up human rights probe into Gaza killings, to Israel's fury*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli generals sued in Dutch court for killing Gaza family*
> 
> A Palestinian-Dutch citizen is suing two senior Israeli military commanders for the bombing of his family’s home during Israel’s 2014 attack on the Gaza Strip.
> 
> On 20 July of that year, without warning, an Israeli airstrike destroyed the house in the al-Bureij refugee camp in central Gaza, killing six members of Ismail Ziada’s family and a seventh person who was visiting them.
> 
> Ziada, who lives in the Netherlands where he is married to a Dutch citizen, could not attend the funerals of his family members due to Israel’s blockade on Gaza.
> 
> He lost his mother, 70-year-old Muftia Ziada, three brothers, a sister-in-law and a 12-year-old nephew.
> 
> In Ziada’s case, Gantz and Eshel have been summoned to appear on 27 June. If they don’t show up or send attorneys, the court could enter a default judgment in Ziada’s favor.
> 
> Ziada is suing the Israeli generals for more than $600,000 in damages plus court costs.
> 
> Israeli generals sued in Dutch court for killing Gaza family



Israel should sue for rocket expenses.

First the rockets that were used by Iron Dome to disable the rockets fired by Hamas,
second those used to disable the launchers.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Democratic leaders grow fearful that Israel will divide the party


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Democratic leaders grow fearful that Israel will divide the party


This has been going on for decades and the Arabs, Thank God, always wind up pissing off enough Americans to make all the wealthy Jews withdraw donations.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>




There's a long list of countries that use biometric passports, but  for Israel let's say it's the _"mark of the beast"_, that'll make headlines.
Biometric passport - Wikipedia

Hypocrisy - let's discuss it.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Democratic leaders grow fearful that Israel will divide the party



I would expect an article from Mondoweiss to be rife with conspiracy theories.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic leaders grow fearful that Israel will divide the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect an article from Mondoweiss to be rife with conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...

Ah, the old CIA conspiracy theory thing again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic leaders grow fearful that Israel will divide the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect an article from Mondoweiss to be rife with conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the old CIA conspiracy theory thing again.
Click to expand...


It was you who introduced the CIA. 

Yep, the old Tinmore find a conspiracy theory thing again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Protest against Netanyahu shuts down Champs-Élysées*

Hundreds of protesters shut down the Champs-Élysées on Tuesday evening to protest President Emmanuel Macron’s gala welcome for Benjamin Netanyahu.

The Israeli leader was in Paris for the official inauguration of the Saison France-Israël – or France-Israel Season – a series of propaganda events backed by both countries to boost Israel’s image.

Protest against Netanyahu shuts down Champs-Élysées

Video here.
Sihame Assbague @s_assbague


----------



## Hollie

Any reason is a good reason for Muhammud (swish) worshippers to make themselves revolting.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish Voice for Peace-Chicago is part of the coalition group protesting Israel's ambassador in Chicago Ron Dermer today.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Jewish Voice for Peace-Chicago is part of the coalition group protesting Israel's ambassador in Chicago Ron Dermer today



I suppose Moslem welfare recipients have a lot of time on their hands with nothing else to do.


----------



## Hollie

Those happy-fun Death Cultists in the alternate reality called “Islam” are looking to instill that religious spirit of self-destruction and death within the vacant minded islamo-yutes.

In case anyone is a bit fuzzy on the details of Islamic dogma, it is this dogma driving the insensate hatred for non-Islamics held by the good ummah’ists. As is always the case with the continuing madness of Islamic terrorism, we’re left to question why the two true monotheistic Abrahamic faiths and why other religions don’t produce the legions of mass murderers that rise from the ranks of Islamism.

Maybe the following will shed some light.
*
PA's worship of Martyrs' blood 
and promotion of Martyrdom continue

PA's worship of Martyrs' blood - now on game show - PMW Bulletins

- now on game show*

*"A thousand blessings to the souls of our heroic Martyrs
who water the land of Palestine with their blood every day" 
- PA TV game show host*
By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

In a game show to entertain Palestinians during Ramadan, the Palestinian Authority TV host glorified the Palestinian ideal of Martyrdom-death. Welcoming viewers to _The Box_, the host opened at least twice with praise for the "heroic Martyrs," emphasizing that they "water the land of Palestine with their blood":








*Official PA TV host: *"A thousand blessings always to the souls of our heroic Martyrs *who water the land of Palestine with their blood every day*, until the independent State of Palestine whose capital is Jerusalem arises. Whoever doesn't like it - let them bang their head against the iron of the Damascus Gate."
[Official PA TV, _The Box_, May 28, 2018]


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream*

Last month, Sanders crossed one of the red lines demarcating politically acceptable Washington discourse about Israel. He organized the first letter written by multiple senators criticizing Israel’s blockade of the Gaza Strip. Then, last week, he raced past that line again with a video that is unlike anything I’ve ever seen from an American senator.
Read more: Opinion | Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream*
> 
> Last month, Sanders crossed one of the red lines demarcating politically acceptable Washington discourse about Israel. He organized the first letter written by multiple senators criticizing Israel’s blockade of the Gaza Strip. Then, last week, he raced past that line again with a video that is unlike anything I’ve ever seen from an American senator.
> Read more: Opinion | Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream



This is excellent.  I wholeheartedly agree we should be listening to the people of Gaza.  What do the people of Gaza want?  Electricity.  Jobs.  The ability to travel and return.  Peace.  A future.

Do you know what absolutely none of them said?  What none of them want?  A GREAT RETURN.  Not one.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream*
> 
> Last month, Sanders crossed one of the red lines demarcating politically acceptable Washington discourse about Israel. He organized the first letter written by multiple senators criticizing Israel’s blockade of the Gaza Strip. Then, last week, he raced past that line again with a video that is unlike anything I’ve ever seen from an American senator.
> Read more: Opinion | Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream



Meet the Hamas billionaires - Globes


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream*
> 
> Last month, Sanders crossed one of the red lines demarcating politically acceptable Washington discourse about Israel. He organized the first letter written by multiple senators criticizing Israel’s blockade of the Gaza Strip. Then, last week, he raced past that line again with a video that is unlike anything I’ve ever seen from an American senator.
> Read more: Opinion | Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream



If only their government cared more about their people instead of tunnels, rockets and murder.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Canadian doctor shot by Israelis lobbies Trudeau to fund Gaza hospital project*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Canadian doctor shot by Israelis lobbies Trudeau to fund Gaza hospital project*



Ya’ Allah, dude. The Arab-Moslem welfare scammers are getting quite panicked at the reality of their welfare entitlement being scaled back.

‘A death sentence’: Palestinians slam U.S. decision to cut aid as U.N. pleads for new donors


----------



## Hollie

The Hudna May be over. 

It’s been just a bit more than a decade since the the competing tribes of Islamic terrorists were gee-had’en the bejeezus out of each other in their very nasty civil war. Because Islamic terrorism knows no passage of time or geographic boundaries, these retrogrades from the 7th century have held a grudge that has not diminished over time. 

It won’t take much to again ease these angry tribesmen into an all out shooting war. Especially now, with their welfare fraud entitlement losing funding, the competition for the remaining kuffar dollars will be intense. 


Campaign In West Bank Against Palestinian Authority's Sanctions On Gaza

On June 10, a mass protest was held at Ramallah's Al-Manara Square. The protesters chanted calls against 'Abbas, and held up signs rejecting the PA's excuses for its nonpayment of salaries, and emphasizing the Gazan victims of the March of Return events at the Israel-Gaza border. It was reported that the PA security apparatuses had been instructed not to interfere with the demonstration, but Fatah activists confronted the demonstrators and hung up banners with anti-Hamas messages, such as "The [2007] Hamas coup is the reason for all the disasters [in Gaza]," and "During the years since [the 2007] coup, the PA has invested $17 billion in the Gaza Strip."[14]


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Hollie, et al,

The US Decided to release $60M of a $125M --- while withholding $65M from the UN Relief Works Agency (UNRWA)

The UNRWA provides services to Palestinians across the Middle East
But the real questions ARE:

•  Why is the US being held responsible for the "humanitarian impact."
•  Why, out of the 22 Arab League member, only three members _(Saudi Arabia, UAE, Kuwait)_ made a combined donation of $67.6M.  _(Source of the Chart is the UNRWA)_​




​
Even with the cut, the US donated more than any single Arab League nation; and ever damn near matching the Arab League donation in the top 20 (∆ $2.6M).



Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Canadian doctor shot by Israelis lobbies Trudeau to fund Gaza hospital project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya’ Allah, dude. The Arab-Moslem welfare scammers are getting quite panicked at the reality of their welfare entitlement being scaled back.
> 
> ‘A death sentence’: Palestinians slam U.S. decision to cut aid as U.N. pleads for new donors
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

They act like it is a duty to be the nation that contributes twice what the next highest contributor donates.  And they talk as if the US should be looked down upon for what contributions it does make.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*

There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.

Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.

But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.

This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.

Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre



It's expected that the cut and paste is from one of your favorite islamist tabloids with headlines including such nonsense as "massacre".


----------



## member

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream*
> 
> Last month, Sanders crossed one of the red lines demarcating politically acceptable Washington discourse about Israel. He organized the first letter written by multiple senators criticizing Israel’s blockade of the Gaza Strip. Then, last week, he raced past that line again with a video that is unlike anything I’ve ever seen from an American senator.
> Read more: Opinion | Bernie Sanders’ Criticism Of Israel Is Radical. And He’s Taking It Mainstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"This is excellent.  I wholeheartedly agree we should be listeni*ng
> 
> *to the people of Gaza. -- Do you know what absolutely none of them said? What none of them want? A GREAT RETURN. Not one."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure—you were going to say _they said_:
> 
> _we’re sick of
> 
> terrorists being “our government” and want a better life!!
> 
> 
> 
> We need new leaders !_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*What do the people of Gaza want?"*
> 
> 
> 
> *"Electricity. Jobs." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The ability to travel*
> 
> *and return."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Peace"*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A future!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Electricity” *??? – they blew up their own electric grid –
> 
> what future ?
> 
> 
> Truthfully, a power grid in their hands  [located in the west bank or gaza strip or at headquarters [_the camp]:_
> 
> ...you might as well
> 
> build a bomb in tel aviv
> 
> …and deliver it yourselves to hamass….
Click to expand...


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's expected that the cut and paste is from one of your favorite islamist tabloids with headlines including such nonsense as "massacre".
Click to expand...


*"favorite islamist tabloids..."*




 with all the reading material out there.... 

 who's surprised anymore that he goes there...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre



What “ Massacre” is he referring to?


----------



## Hollie

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What “ Massacre” is he referring to?
Click to expand...


He just likes to rattle on with melodramatic screeching.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al, 

The lack of a need to comment, or extend a defense, on a specific event → is distinct and different → from a lack of evidence _(demonstrrating the actual facts)_ or ignorance _(in what the data points actually support as a causal factor)._



P F Tinmore said:


> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre


*(COMMENT)*

Now, there is the real Democratic Party Position, and there are crackpot notions that the anti-Israeli people like to punch; innuendos if you will. 



			
				[SIZE=4][B]DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM[/B][/SIZE] said:
			
		

> See the *Official Democratic Platform Page*
> *Middle East*
> In the Middle East, Democrats will push for more inclusive governance in Iraq and Syria that respects the equal rights of all citizens; provide support and security for Lebanon and Jordan, two countries that are hosting a disproportionate number of refugees; maintain our robust security cooperation with Gulf countries; and stand by the people of the region as they seek greater economic opportunity and freedom. A strong and secure Israel is vital to the United States because we share overarching strategic interests and the common values of democracy, equality, tolerance, and pluralism. *That is why we will always support Israel’s right to defend itself, including by retaining its qualitative military edge, and oppose any effort to delegitimize Israel, including at the United Nations or through the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement.*
> 
> We will continue to work toward a two-state solution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict negotiated directly by the parties that guarantees Israel’s future as a secure and democratic Jewish state with recognized borders and provides the Palestinians with independence, sovereignty, and dignity. While Jerusalem is a matter for final status negotiations, it should remain the capital of Israel, an undivided city accessible to people of all faiths. Israelis deserve security, recognition, and a normal life free from terror and incitement. Palestinians should be free to govern themselves in their own viable state, in peace and dignity.



The Democratic Party, not unlike the Republican Party, has a huge platform.  the Arab-Israeli Conflict is just a thumbnail clipping in the actual play in international politics.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The lack of a need to comment, or extend a defense, on a specific event → is distinct and different → from a lack of evidence _(demonstrrating the actual facts)_ or ignorance _(in what the data points actually support as a causal factor)._
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, there is the real Democratic Party Position, and there are crackpot notions that the anti-Israeli people like to punch; innuendos if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4][B]DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM[/B][/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the *Official Democratic Platform Page*
> *Middle East*
> In the Middle East, Democrats will push for more inclusive governance in Iraq and Syria that respects the equal rights of all citizens; provide support and security for Lebanon and Jordan, two countries that are hosting a disproportionate number of refugees; maintain our robust security cooperation with Gulf countries; and stand by the people of the region as they seek greater economic opportunity and freedom. A strong and secure Israel is vital to the United States because we share overarching strategic interests and the common values of democracy, equality, tolerance, and pluralism. *That is why we will always support Israel’s right to defend itself, including by retaining its qualitative military edge, and oppose any effort to delegitimize Israel, including at the United Nations or through the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement.*
> 
> We will continue to work toward a two-state solution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict negotiated directly by the parties that guarantees Israel’s future as a secure and democratic Jewish state with recognized borders and provides the Palestinians with independence, sovereignty, and dignity. While Jerusalem is a matter for final status negotiations, it should remain the capital of Israel, an undivided city accessible to people of all faiths. Israelis deserve security, recognition, and a normal life free from terror and incitement. Palestinians should be free to govern themselves in their own viable state, in peace and dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party, not unlike the Republican Party, has a huge platform.  the Arab-Israeli Conflict is just a thumbnail clipping in the actual play in international politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It is true that Democrats, as a party, still support Israel. However, individual Democrats are moving away from that position. Bernie supporters are moving him away from his staunch support of Israel. About 30 members of congress skipped Nutandyahoo's speech. About 19 members have signed on to the No Way to Treat a Child initiative.

A short decade ago none of this could have happened.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The lack of a need to comment, or extend a defense, on a specific event → is distinct and different → from a lack of evidence _(demonstrrating the actual facts)_ or ignorance _(in what the data points actually support as a causal factor)._
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, there is the real Democratic Party Position, and there are crackpot notions that the anti-Israeli people like to punch; innuendos if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4][B]DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM[/B][/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the *Official Democratic Platform Page*
> *Middle East*
> In the Middle East, Democrats will push for more inclusive governance in Iraq and Syria that respects the equal rights of all citizens; provide support and security for Lebanon and Jordan, two countries that are hosting a disproportionate number of refugees; maintain our robust security cooperation with Gulf countries; and stand by the people of the region as they seek greater economic opportunity and freedom. A strong and secure Israel is vital to the United States because we share overarching strategic interests and the common values of democracy, equality, tolerance, and pluralism. *That is why we will always support Israel’s right to defend itself, including by retaining its qualitative military edge, and oppose any effort to delegitimize Israel, including at the United Nations or through the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement.*
> 
> We will continue to work toward a two-state solution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict negotiated directly by the parties that guarantees Israel’s future as a secure and democratic Jewish state with recognized borders and provides the Palestinians with independence, sovereignty, and dignity. While Jerusalem is a matter for final status negotiations, it should remain the capital of Israel, an undivided city accessible to people of all faiths. Israelis deserve security, recognition, and a normal life free from terror and incitement. Palestinians should be free to govern themselves in their own viable state, in peace and dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party, not unlike the Republican Party, has a huge platform.  the Arab-Israeli Conflict is just a thumbnail clipping in the actual play in international politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Democrats, as a party, still support Israel. However, individual Democrats are moving away from that position. Bernie supporters are moving him away from his staunch support of Israel. About 30 members of congress skipped Nutandyahoo's speech. About 19 members have signed on to the No Way to Treat a Child initiative.
> 
> A short decade ago none of this could have happened.
Click to expand...

How is this bad for Israel?
Some decades ago it wasn't even a central topic of the world inner politics.

Just remember that for any seemingly opposition there's a step forward in opportunities and business models, the more *#BDS-holes* go on the streets the more advanced will be the investments in the Israeli market.

But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  rylah,  _et al,_




 ​
Yes! →  The cry of "colonialism" is just a theme.  It is an emotional plea from the immature Arab Palestinian Activists and complainants to induce sympathy from those that really don't understand the meaning of "colonial."  Those that understand the international law meaning behind that terminology know that the Arab Palestinians, and those that support pro-Arab Palestinians position, misunderstand colonialism as a synonym for imperialism. 



rylah said:


> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.


*(COMMENT)*

Israel was not then and is not now a political-economic and/or a political-military extension of a parent country's sovereignty over the territory _(formerly under the Mandate)_; a territory established through the settlement of colonies or administrative dependencies on the parent.  But because of the misleading ways, the Anti-Israeli Lobby presents the facts relative to the Applied Powers Mandate to facilitate Jewish Immigration for establishing of a Jewish National Home _(not an imperial colony)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The lack of a need to comment, or extend a defense, on a specific event → is distinct and different → from a lack of evidence _(demonstrrating the actual facts)_ or ignorance _(in what the data points actually support as a causal factor)._
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, there is the real Democratic Party Position, and there are crackpot notions that the anti-Israeli people like to punch; innuendos if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4][B]DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM[/B][/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the *Official Democratic Platform Page*
> *Middle East*
> In the Middle East, Democrats will push for more inclusive governance in Iraq and Syria that respects the equal rights of all citizens; provide support and security for Lebanon and Jordan, two countries that are hosting a disproportionate number of refugees; maintain our robust security cooperation with Gulf countries; and stand by the people of the region as they seek greater economic opportunity and freedom. A strong and secure Israel is vital to the United States because we share overarching strategic interests and the common values of democracy, equality, tolerance, and pluralism. *That is why we will always support Israel’s right to defend itself, including by retaining its qualitative military edge, and oppose any effort to delegitimize Israel, including at the United Nations or through the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement.*
> 
> We will continue to work toward a two-state solution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict negotiated directly by the parties that guarantees Israel’s future as a secure and democratic Jewish state with recognized borders and provides the Palestinians with independence, sovereignty, and dignity. While Jerusalem is a matter for final status negotiations, it should remain the capital of Israel, an undivided city accessible to people of all faiths. Israelis deserve security, recognition, and a normal life free from terror and incitement. Palestinians should be free to govern themselves in their own viable state, in peace and dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party, not unlike the Republican Party, has a huge platform.  the Arab-Israeli Conflict is just a thumbnail clipping in the actual play in international politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Democrats, as a party, still support Israel. However, individual Democrats are moving away from that position. Bernie supporters are moving him away from his staunch support of Israel. About 30 members of congress skipped Nutandyahoo's speech. About 19 members have signed on to the No Way to Treat a Child initiative.
> 
> A short decade ago none of this could have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this bad for Israel?
> Some decades ago it wasn't even a central topic of the world inner politics.
> 
> Just remember that for any seemingly opposition there's a step forward in opportunities and business models, the more *#BDS-holes* go on the streets the more advanced will be the investments in the Israeli market.
> 
> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The lack of a need to comment, or extend a defense, on a specific event → is distinct and different → from a lack of evidence _(demonstrrating the actual facts)_ or ignorance _(in what the data points actually support as a causal factor)._
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, there is the real Democratic Party Position, and there are crackpot notions that the anti-Israeli people like to punch; innuendos if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4][B]DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM[/B][/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the *Official Democratic Platform Page*
> *Middle East*
> In the Middle East, Democrats will push for more inclusive governance in Iraq and Syria that respects the equal rights of all citizens; provide support and security for Lebanon and Jordan, two countries that are hosting a disproportionate number of refugees; maintain our robust security cooperation with Gulf countries; and stand by the people of the region as they seek greater economic opportunity and freedom. A strong and secure Israel is vital to the United States because we share overarching strategic interests and the common values of democracy, equality, tolerance, and pluralism. *That is why we will always support Israel’s right to defend itself, including by retaining its qualitative military edge, and oppose any effort to delegitimize Israel, including at the United Nations or through the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement.*
> 
> We will continue to work toward a two-state solution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict negotiated directly by the parties that guarantees Israel’s future as a secure and democratic Jewish state with recognized borders and provides the Palestinians with independence, sovereignty, and dignity. While Jerusalem is a matter for final status negotiations, it should remain the capital of Israel, an undivided city accessible to people of all faiths. Israelis deserve security, recognition, and a normal life free from terror and incitement. Palestinians should be free to govern themselves in their own viable state, in peace and dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party, not unlike the Republican Party, has a huge platform.  the Arab-Israeli Conflict is just a thumbnail clipping in the actual play in international politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Democrats, as a party, still support Israel. However, individual Democrats are moving away from that position. Bernie supporters are moving him away from his staunch support of Israel. About 30 members of congress skipped Nutandyahoo's speech. About 19 members have signed on to the No Way to Treat a Child initiative.
> 
> A short decade ago none of this could have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this bad for Israel?
> Some decades ago it wasn't even a central topic of the world inner politics.
> 
> Just remember that for any seemingly opposition there's a step forward in opportunities and business models, the more *#BDS-holes* go on the streets the more advanced will be the investments in the Israeli market.
> 
> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Rather desperate, dumping the same YouTube video in multiple threads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The lack of a need to comment, or extend a defense, on a specific event → is distinct and different → from a lack of evidence _(demonstrrating the actual facts)_ or ignorance _(in what the data points actually support as a causal factor)._
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, there is the real Democratic Party Position, and there are crackpot notions that the anti-Israeli people like to punch; innuendos if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4][B]DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM[/B][/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the *Official Democratic Platform Page*
> *Middle East*
> In the Middle East, Democrats will push for more inclusive governance in Iraq and Syria that respects the equal rights of all citizens; provide support and security for Lebanon and Jordan, two countries that are hosting a disproportionate number of refugees; maintain our robust security cooperation with Gulf countries; and stand by the people of the region as they seek greater economic opportunity and freedom. A strong and secure Israel is vital to the United States because we share overarching strategic interests and the common values of democracy, equality, tolerance, and pluralism. *That is why we will always support Israel’s right to defend itself, including by retaining its qualitative military edge, and oppose any effort to delegitimize Israel, including at the United Nations or through the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement.*
> 
> We will continue to work toward a two-state solution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict negotiated directly by the parties that guarantees Israel’s future as a secure and democratic Jewish state with recognized borders and provides the Palestinians with independence, sovereignty, and dignity. While Jerusalem is a matter for final status negotiations, it should remain the capital of Israel, an undivided city accessible to people of all faiths. Israelis deserve security, recognition, and a normal life free from terror and incitement. Palestinians should be free to govern themselves in their own viable state, in peace and dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party, not unlike the Republican Party, has a huge platform.  the Arab-Israeli Conflict is just a thumbnail clipping in the actual play in international politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Democrats, as a party, still support Israel. However, individual Democrats are moving away from that position. Bernie supporters are moving him away from his staunch support of Israel. About 30 members of congress skipped Nutandyahoo's speech. About 19 members have signed on to the No Way to Treat a Child initiative.
> 
> A short decade ago none of this could have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this bad for Israel?
> Some decades ago it wasn't even a central topic of the world inner politics.
> 
> Just remember that for any seemingly opposition there's a step forward in opportunities and business models, the more *#BDS-holes* go on the streets the more advanced will be the investments in the Israeli market.
> 
> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather desperate, dumping the same YouTube video in multiple threads.
Click to expand...

Zionist trolls take the same dump on multiple threads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  rylah,  _et al,_
> 
> 
> View attachment 200605​
> Yes! →  The cry of "colonialism" is just a theme.  It is an emotional plea from the immature Arab Palestinian Activists and complainants to induce sympathy from those that really don't understand the meaning of "colonial."  Those that understand the international law meaning behind that terminology know that the Arab Palestinians, and those that support pro-Arab Palestinians position, misunderstand colonialism as a synonym for imperialism.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel was not then and is not now a political-economic and/or a political-military extension of a parent country's sovereignty over the territory _(formerly under the Mandate)_; a territory established through the settlement of colonies or administrative dependencies on the parent.  But because of the misleading ways, the Anti-Israeli Lobby presents the facts relative to the Applied Powers Mandate to facilitate Jewish Immigration for establishing of a Jewish National Home _(not an imperial colony)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Settler colonialism is a relatively new term. I don't believe it is mentioned in international law. However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.

And remember, both Britain and the Zionists openly used the term colonialism to define the Zionist project.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The lack of a need to comment, or extend a defense, on a specific event → is distinct and different → from a lack of evidence _(demonstrrating the actual facts)_ or ignorance _(in what the data points actually support as a causal factor)._
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, there is the real Democratic Party Position, and there are crackpot notions that the anti-Israeli people like to punch; innuendos if you will.
> 
> ​
> The Democratic Party, not unlike the Republican Party, has a huge platform.  the Arab-Israeli Conflict is just a thumbnail clipping in the actual play in international politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that Democrats, as a party, still support Israel. However, individual Democrats are moving away from that position. Bernie supporters are moving him away from his staunch support of Israel. About 30 members of congress skipped Nutandyahoo's speech. About 19 members have signed on to the No Way to Treat a Child initiative.
> 
> A short decade ago none of this could have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this bad for Israel?
> Some decades ago it wasn't even a central topic of the world inner politics.
> 
> Just remember that for any seemingly opposition there's a step forward in opportunities and business models, the more *#BDS-holes* go on the streets the more advanced will be the investments in the Israeli market.
> 
> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather desperate, dumping the same YouTube video in multiple threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionist trolls take the same dump on multiple threads.
Click to expand...


Nice duck.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism..​




That description clearly defines the history of islamic gee-had as a function of the politico-religious ideology.​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism..​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That description clearly defines the history of islamic gee-had as a function of the politico-religious ideology.​
Click to expand...

You post that on multiple threads.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.



Nearly every country in the world has been touched by 'settler colonialism' (otherwise known as 'migration').  There are VERY few ethnically homogeneous nations in existence in the world untouched by waves of cultural migration.  (Japan?  Korea?  Denmark? Fiji?)

Assuming that these historical and modern migrations actually ARE violations of the rights to self determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity (and I'm inclined to agree with you that they are), what is to be done with a world -- 194 States, give or take the odd few -- which has developed as a product of these violations?  At least up until ~100 years ago when it began to be rejected?

The problem with your arguments is that you don't seem to be able to construct an objective, comprehensive, reasonable and fairly applied structure to answering these questions.  (Not the least of which is how to determine which peoples rights are being violated).   Instead, you reverse engineer "how can I delegitimize the Jewish people's rights", which results in a standard you apply to no State, no matter how "settler colonized", except Israel.  

If we apply your basic concept of a "violation of universal rights" to France or Spain or Canada or Australia or Brazil or Mexico or the US or Morocco or Britain -- what would you suggest would be the corrective measures to take?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The lack of a need to comment, or extend a defense, on a specific event → is distinct and different → from a lack of evidence _(demonstrrating the actual facts)_ or ignorance _(in what the data points actually support as a causal factor)._
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre*
> 
> There’s been a lot of online commentary about how so few members of Congress have criticized Israel’s
> premeditated massacre of civilian demonstrators in the besieged Gaza Strip last Friday.
> 
> Just three have done so on Twitter and one did so through an aide.
> 
> But here’s another remarkable fact that has not been noted: as far as The Electronic Intifada can determine, not one Democrat in the House or Senate has spoken up – at least on Twitter – to defend Israel’s actions.
> 
> This may reflect a recognition among Democratic leaders of how toxic Israel is becoming to a large segment of the party’s base.
> 
> Not one Democrat has defended Israel over Gaza massacre
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, there is the real Democratic Party Position, and there are crackpot notions that the anti-Israeli people like to punch; innuendos if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4][B]DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM[/B][/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the *Official Democratic Platform Page*
> *Middle East*
> In the Middle East, Democrats will push for more inclusive governance in Iraq and Syria that respects the equal rights of all citizens; provide support and security for Lebanon and Jordan, two countries that are hosting a disproportionate number of refugees; maintain our robust security cooperation with Gulf countries; and stand by the people of the region as they seek greater economic opportunity and freedom. A strong and secure Israel is vital to the United States because we share overarching strategic interests and the common values of democracy, equality, tolerance, and pluralism. *That is why we will always support Israel’s right to defend itself, including by retaining its qualitative military edge, and oppose any effort to delegitimize Israel, including at the United Nations or through the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement.*
> 
> We will continue to work toward a two-state solution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict negotiated directly by the parties that guarantees Israel’s future as a secure and democratic Jewish state with recognized borders and provides the Palestinians with independence, sovereignty, and dignity. While Jerusalem is a matter for final status negotiations, it should remain the capital of Israel, an undivided city accessible to people of all faiths. Israelis deserve security, recognition, and a normal life free from terror and incitement. Palestinians should be free to govern themselves in their own viable state, in peace and dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party, not unlike the Republican Party, has a huge platform.  the Arab-Israeli Conflict is just a thumbnail clipping in the actual play in international politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Democrats, as a party, still support Israel. However, individual Democrats are moving away from that position. Bernie supporters are moving him away from his staunch support of Israel. About 30 members of congress skipped Nutandyahoo's speech. About 19 members have signed on to the No Way to Treat a Child initiative.
> 
> A short decade ago none of this could have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this bad for Israel?
> Some decades ago it wasn't even a central topic of the world inner politics.
> 
> Just remember that for any seemingly opposition there's a step forward in opportunities and business models, the more *#BDS-holes* go on the streets the more advanced will be the investments in the Israeli market.
> 
> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In the meantime...this is even on Turkish tv:


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  rylah,  _et al,_
> 
> 
> View attachment 200605​
> Yes! →  The cry of "colonialism" is just a theme.  It is an emotional plea from the immature Arab Palestinian Activists and complainants to induce sympathy from those that really don't understand the meaning of "colonial."  Those that understand the international law meaning behind that terminology know that the Arab Palestinians, and those that support pro-Arab Palestinians position, misunderstand colonialism as a synonym for imperialism.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel was not then and is not now a political-economic and/or a political-military extension of a parent country's sovereignty over the territory _(formerly under the Mandate)_; a territory established through the settlement of colonies or administrative dependencies on the parent.  But because of the misleading ways, the Anti-Israeli Lobby presents the facts relative to the Applied Powers Mandate to facilitate Jewish Immigration for establishing of a Jewish National Home _(not an imperial colony)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settler colonialism is a relatively new term. I don't believe it is mentioned in international law. However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.
> 
> And remember, both Britain and the Zionists openly used the term colonialism to define the Zionist project.
Click to expand...


Colonialism is a western word, at those times they were also using terms as 'race' to refer to nations. That's how it was translated into English in Weizman - Husseini exchange. where the Arabs recognized Jews as people of the place and settlers by right, even beyond the boundaries of the mandate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every country in the world has been touched by 'settler colonialism' (otherwise known as 'migration').  There are VERY few ethnically homogeneous nations in existence in the world untouched by waves of cultural migration.  (Japan?  Korea?  Denmark? Fiji?)
> 
> Assuming that these historical and modern migrations actually ARE violations of the rights to self determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity (and I'm inclined to agree with you that they are), what is to be done with a world -- 194 States, give or take the odd few -- which has developed as a product of these violations?  At least up until ~100 years ago when it began to be rejected?
> 
> The problem with your arguments is that you don't seem to be able to construct an objective, comprehensive, reasonable and fairly applied structure to answering these questions.  (Not the least of which is how to determine which peoples rights are being violated).   Instead, you reverse engineer "how can I delegitimize the Jewish people's rights", which results in a standard you apply to no State, no matter how "settler colonized", except Israel.
> 
> If we apply your basic concept of a "violation of universal rights" to France or Spain or Canada or Australia or Brazil or Mexico or the US or Morocco or Britain -- what would you suggest would be the corrective measures to take?
Click to expand...

You are confused by some simple terms. Migration is where someone goes to your country and moves into the house next door. Colonialism is where someone goes to your country and moves into your house,


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every country in the world has been touched by 'settler colonialism' (otherwise known as 'migration').  There are VERY few ethnically homogeneous nations in existence in the world untouched by waves of cultural migration.  (Japan?  Korea?  Denmark? Fiji?)
> 
> Assuming that these historical and modern migrations actually ARE violations of the rights to self determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity (and I'm inclined to agree with you that they are), what is to be done with a world -- 194 States, give or take the odd few -- which has developed as a product of these violations?  At least up until ~100 years ago when it began to be rejected?
> 
> The problem with your arguments is that you don't seem to be able to construct an objective, comprehensive, reasonable and fairly applied structure to answering these questions.  (Not the least of which is how to determine which peoples rights are being violated).   Instead, you reverse engineer "how can I delegitimize the Jewish people's rights", which results in a standard you apply to no State, no matter how "settler colonized", except Israel.
> 
> If we apply your basic concept of a "violation of universal rights" to France or Spain or Canada or Australia or Brazil or Mexico or the US or Morocco or Britain -- what would you suggest would be the corrective measures to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused by some simple terms. Migration is where someone goes to your country and moves into the house next door. Colonialism is where someone goes to your country and moves into your house,
Click to expand...


But I invited my brother to colonize my house, and liberate it from foreign rule,
I even gave him my offspring to marry, my yard, food and money to do so,
what's the problem in that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every country in the world has been touched by 'settler colonialism' (otherwise known as 'migration').  There are VERY few ethnically homogeneous nations in existence in the world untouched by waves of cultural migration.  (Japan?  Korea?  Denmark? Fiji?)
> 
> Assuming that these historical and modern migrations actually ARE violations of the rights to self determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity (and I'm inclined to agree with you that they are), what is to be done with a world -- 194 States, give or take the odd few -- which has developed as a product of these violations?  At least up until ~100 years ago when it began to be rejected?
> 
> The problem with your arguments is that you don't seem to be able to construct an objective, comprehensive, reasonable and fairly applied structure to answering these questions.  (Not the least of which is how to determine which peoples rights are being violated).   Instead, you reverse engineer "how can I delegitimize the Jewish people's rights", which results in a standard you apply to no State, no matter how "settler colonized", except Israel.
> 
> If we apply your basic concept of a "violation of universal rights" to France or Spain or Canada or Australia or Brazil or Mexico or the US or Morocco or Britain -- what would you suggest would be the corrective measures to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused by some simple terms. Migration is where someone goes to your country and moves into the house next door. Colonialism is where someone goes to your country and moves into your house,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I invited my brother to colonize my house, and liberate it from foreign rule,
> I even gave him my offspring to marry, my yard, food and money to do so,
> what's the problem in that?
Click to expand...

The Palestinians did not invite settlers.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every country in the world has been touched by 'settler colonialism' (otherwise known as 'migration').  There are VERY few ethnically homogeneous nations in existence in the world untouched by waves of cultural migration.  (Japan?  Korea?  Denmark? Fiji?)
> 
> Assuming that these historical and modern migrations actually ARE violations of the rights to self determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity (and I'm inclined to agree with you that they are), what is to be done with a world -- 194 States, give or take the odd few -- which has developed as a product of these violations?  At least up until ~100 years ago when it began to be rejected?
> 
> The problem with your arguments is that you don't seem to be able to construct an objective, comprehensive, reasonable and fairly applied structure to answering these questions.  (Not the least of which is how to determine which peoples rights are being violated).   Instead, you reverse engineer "how can I delegitimize the Jewish people's rights", which results in a standard you apply to no State, no matter how "settler colonized", except Israel.
> 
> If we apply your basic concept of a "violation of universal rights" to France or Spain or Canada or Australia or Brazil or Mexico or the US or Morocco or Britain -- what would you suggest would be the corrective measures to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused by some simple terms. Migration is where someone goes to your country and moves into the house next door. Colonialism is where someone goes to your country and moves into your house,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I invited my brother to colonize my house, and liberate it from foreign rule,
> I even gave him my offspring to marry, my yard, food and money to do so,
> what's the problem in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not invite settlers.
Click to expand...


Of course P F Tinmore  they did, it was the central theme of the Jewish community, and they were promised that by law.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You are confused by some simple terms. Migration is where someone goes to your country and moves into the house next door. Colonialism is where someone goes to your country and moves into your house,



Migration is simply a word to denote the movement of people.  So, let's just start constructing your objective theory of the violation of rights of indigenous peoples.  You seem to be saying that migration is sometimes a violation of rights of the indigenous peoples and sometimes NOT a violation of the rights of indigenous peoples.  

And your point of difference is whether they move 'next' to your house or 'into' your house.  First, define what you mean by "house".  Are you taking the literal, personal real property meaning?  Or is there another larger meaning?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every country in the world has been touched by 'settler colonialism' (otherwise known as 'migration').  There are VERY few ethnically homogeneous nations in existence in the world untouched by waves of cultural migration.  (Japan?  Korea?  Denmark? Fiji?)
> 
> Assuming that these historical and modern migrations actually ARE violations of the rights to self determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity (and I'm inclined to agree with you that they are), what is to be done with a world -- 194 States, give or take the odd few -- which has developed as a product of these violations?  At least up until ~100 years ago when it began to be rejected?
> 
> The problem with your arguments is that you don't seem to be able to construct an objective, comprehensive, reasonable and fairly applied structure to answering these questions.  (Not the least of which is how to determine which peoples rights are being violated).   Instead, you reverse engineer "how can I delegitimize the Jewish people's rights", which results in a standard you apply to no State, no matter how "settler colonized", except Israel.
> 
> If we apply your basic concept of a "violation of universal rights" to France or Spain or Canada or Australia or Brazil or Mexico or the US or Morocco or Britain -- what would you suggest would be the corrective measures to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused by some simple terms. Migration is where someone goes to your country and moves into the house next door. Colonialism is where someone goes to your country and moves into your house,
Click to expand...


Are you still confused by some simple terms such as “country”, as in your invented “country of Pally’land”?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every country in the world has been touched by 'settler colonialism' (otherwise known as 'migration').  There are VERY few ethnically homogeneous nations in existence in the world untouched by waves of cultural migration.  (Japan?  Korea?  Denmark? Fiji?)
> 
> Assuming that these historical and modern migrations actually ARE violations of the rights to self determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity (and I'm inclined to agree with you that they are), what is to be done with a world -- 194 States, give or take the odd few -- which has developed as a product of these violations?  At least up until ~100 years ago when it began to be rejected?
> 
> The problem with your arguments is that you don't seem to be able to construct an objective, comprehensive, reasonable and fairly applied structure to answering these questions.  (Not the least of which is how to determine which peoples rights are being violated).   Instead, you reverse engineer "how can I delegitimize the Jewish people's rights", which results in a standard you apply to no State, no matter how "settler colonized", except Israel.
> 
> If we apply your basic concept of a "violation of universal rights" to France or Spain or Canada or Australia or Brazil or Mexico or the US or Morocco or Britain -- what would you suggest would be the corrective measures to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused by some simple terms. Migration is where someone goes to your country and moves into the house next door. Colonialism is where someone goes to your country and moves into your house,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I invited my brother to colonize my house, and liberate it from foreign rule,
> I even gave him my offspring to marry, my yard, food and money to do so,
> what's the problem in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not invite settlers.
Click to expand...


The Arabs-Moslems were settlers.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that Democrats, as a party, still support Israel. However, individual Democrats are moving away from that position. Bernie supporters are moving him away from his staunch support of Israel. About 30 members of congress skipped Nutandyahoo's speech. About 19 members have signed on to the No Way to Treat a Child initiative.
> 
> A short decade ago none of this could have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> How is this bad for Israel?
> Some decades ago it wasn't even a central topic of the world inner politics.
> 
> Just remember that for any seemingly opposition there's a step forward in opportunities and business models, the more *#BDS-holes* go on the streets the more advanced will be the investments in the Israeli market.
> 
> But that's only marginal outcome, this trend makes Israel into a leading middle eastern country in a fashion You westerners don't realize, the more You go against Israel in Europe and US, the more the cry about_ *"foreign colonialism"* _becomes irrelevant and self defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather desperate, dumping the same YouTube video in multiple threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionist trolls take the same dump on multiple threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
Click to expand...


That’s what he always does


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the process of settler colonialism violates the universal rights of a people. The right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity are all violated by settler colonialism. So, the term settler colonialism merely consolidates these violations into a single term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every country in the world has been touched by 'settler colonialism' (otherwise known as 'migration').  There are VERY few ethnically homogeneous nations in existence in the world untouched by waves of cultural migration.  (Japan?  Korea?  Denmark? Fiji?)
> 
> Assuming that these historical and modern migrations actually ARE violations of the rights to self determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity (and I'm inclined to agree with you that they are), what is to be done with a world -- 194 States, give or take the odd few -- which has developed as a product of these violations?  At least up until ~100 years ago when it began to be rejected?
> 
> The problem with your arguments is that you don't seem to be able to construct an objective, comprehensive, reasonable and fairly applied structure to answering these questions.  (Not the least of which is how to determine which peoples rights are being violated).   Instead, you reverse engineer "how can I delegitimize the Jewish people's rights", which results in a standard you apply to no State, no matter how "settler colonized", except Israel.
> 
> If we apply your basic concept of a "violation of universal rights" to France or Spain or Canada or Australia or Brazil or Mexico or the US or Morocco or Britain -- what would you suggest would be the corrective measures to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused by some simple terms. Migration is where someone goes to your country and moves into the house next door. Colonialism is where someone goes to your country and moves into your house,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I invited my brother to colonize my house, and liberate it from foreign rule,
> I even gave him my offspring to marry, my yard, food and money to do so,
> what's the problem in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not invite settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course P F Tinmore  they did, it was the central theme of the Jewish community, and they were promised that by law.
Click to expand...


He doesn’t believe Israel has the Right to Exist; It’s as simple as that. If the Arabs had won the 67 War that word would be non existent


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



I don't see any points won for the team.
Imagine paying for tickets to a Radiohead concert just to boo them off, while attempting to convince the fans to join them in a Polka show, then demonstratively leaving... 

Does that prove they are more tolerant of a different view?
It merely shows that Israel as a society is allowed to express different views.

Except for being a classic example of infiltration and sabotage, good organization,
they repeat the expression "Jewish values" 20 times in 5 minutes, but each time fail to mention any.
Probably that's actually why the Taglit guide invited them to stay see and hear a different view, while driving them to a BtS meeting point. He and his group where actually very open to a conversation, answering them directly.

Especially the guide, being a typical Israeli answered them straight from the heart all that was on his mind. They didn't want to have that conversation, especially not with the guy wearing an IDF shirt, neither with the elder lady. 

Can't hold an argument... feel confused about their "Jewish values", what do they offer?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Birthright walkout is met with vitriolic rage in Israel — ‘Radicals’ ‘You will get raped’*

The former congressman Brian Baird once said that when you criticize Israel even privately to Israeli officials, they flip out on you, even if you’re a congressman; and this is the most important takeaway of the wonderful Birthright walkout that happened yesterday and that is now all over the Jewish press. A group of five young American Jewish women on their free propaganda trip to Israel kept demanding information about the occupation, and at last left the trip to join a tour of occupied Hebron by the Israeli dissident group Breaking the Silence. And the Israelis went crazy.

Birthright walkout is met with vitriolic rage in Israel — ‘Radicals’ ‘You will get raped’


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Birthright walkout is met with vitriolic rage in Israel — ‘Radicals’ ‘You will get raped’*
> 
> The former congressman Brian Baird once said that when you criticize Israel even privately to Israeli officials, they flip out on you, even if you’re a congressman; and this is the most important takeaway of the wonderful Birthright walkout that happened yesterday and that is now all over the Jewish press. A group of five young American Jewish women on their free propaganda trip to Israel kept demanding information about the occupation, and at last left the trip to join a tour of occupied Hebron by the Israeli dissident group Breaking the Silence. And the Israelis went crazy.
> 
> Birthright walkout is met with vitriolic rage in Israel — ‘Radicals’ ‘You will get raped’



I’m against violence. However it’s betterto get raped then beheaded which is the practice in the primitive Muslim World 
  I believe that if a Muslim woman claims she is raped, it’s thrown out of Court unless thete’s A Witness.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Perhaps the highest profile concealment effort currently going on is the suppression of Al Jazeera’s undercover documentary, _The Lobby – USA_, exposing some of the inner workings of the US Israel lobby.

In March, The Electronic Intifada exclusively published the first concrete details of what is in the film.

The film reportedly identifies a number of lobby groups as working directly with Israel to spy on American citizens using sophisticated data gathering techniques. The documentary is also said to cast light on covert efforts to smear and intimidate Americans seen as too critical of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Perhaps the highest profile concealment effort currently going on is the suppression of Al Jazeera’s undercover documentary, _The Lobby – USA_, exposing some of the inner workings of the US Israel lobby.
> 
> In March, The Electronic Intifada exclusively published the first concrete details of what is in the film.
> 
> The film reportedly identifies a number of lobby groups as working directly with Israel to spy on American citizens using sophisticated data gathering techniques. The documentary is also said to cast light on covert efforts to smear and intimidate Americans seen as too critical of Israel.



You will get more attention for your rambling conspiracy theories in the forum dedicated to such rambling.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Perhaps the highest profile concealment effort currently going on is the suppression of Al Jazeera’s undercover documentary, _The Lobby – USA_, exposing some of the inner workings of the US Israel lobby.
> 
> In March, The Electronic Intifada exclusively published the first concrete details of what is in the film.
> 
> The film reportedly identifies a number of lobby groups as working directly with Israel to spy on American citizens using sophisticated data gathering techniques. The documentary is also said to cast light on covert efforts to smear and intimidate Americans seen as too critical of Israel.



_"I have a video of Arafat  molesting boys with autism on a big Swastika flag, and then leaving on a flying saucer. Palestinians of course are doing all their best to suppress that movie..."_

Sounds familiar?


----------



## rylah

*Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*

Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.

The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.

Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.

Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel


Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
Click to expand...


No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.

Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.

Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
- food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
- cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
- programming companies 13%
- plastics factories 10%
- medicine equipment factories 7%

How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
> Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> - food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
> - cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
> - programming companies 13%
> - plastics factories 10%
> - medicine equipment factories 7%
> 
> How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.


Ah, so the Jews have no right to Israel because they don't own land?

That is the shtick they say about Palestinians some of whom did not "own" land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
> Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> - food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
> - cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
> - programming companies 13%
> - plastics factories 10%
> - medicine equipment factories 7%
> 
> How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:


Do they own 1/5 of the businesses? They are 1/5 of the population.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
> Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> - food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
> - cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
> - programming companies 13%
> - plastics factories 10%
> - medicine equipment factories 7%
> 
> How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they own 1/5 of the businesses? They are 1/5 of the population.
Click to expand...


There is no entitlement for Arabs-Moslems to own 1/5 of the businesses. Unlike the welfare dependent, settler colonial projects of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan, a free market economy is competitive and business success depends on factors you apparently don’t understand.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
> Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> - food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
> - cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
> - programming companies 13%
> - plastics factories 10%
> - medicine equipment factories 7%
> 
> How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so the Jews have no right to Israel because they don't own land?
> 
> That is the shtick they say about Palestinians some of whom did not "own" land.
Click to expand...


You don't make any sense whatsoever, how do You even conclude that from my post?
Jew or Arab, one can lease the land for 50 years, that's 2 generations.

Let me tell You something that You won't hear on the news or the Pali propaganda -
both Arabs and Jews view the status of (ownership of) this land as G-d's land.
For Arabs this is lands of Muslim Waqf (like church land), for Jews it's the Holy Land.
And from this point of view no private ownership or state sovereignty is capable of overwriting that.

Except for being a tiny strip of land, it also has to do with the basic condition obligation for our existence in this land - each 7 years this land must be left to rest, no sawing or gathering for a year - the fruit of the land goes to the needy, whoever is has the right to enter Your field and gather food.
No nation is tolerated by this land without keeping to the letter of this law, nations who don't are simply thrown out or conquered.

This stands at the basis of a forming agreement between Jews in Judea Samaria and Arab community leaders of Hebron, as one example, and was expressed very clearly by both sides


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
> Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> - food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
> - cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
> - programming companies 13%
> - plastics factories 10%
> - medicine equipment factories 7%
> 
> How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they own 1/5 of the businesses? They are 1/5 of the population.
Click to expand...


Arabs are* 20% *of the population, in 2011 they owned *10.3%* of the business.
As of 2018 I don't have much time to dig for the info, You can look for that info and we'll compare our findings after Shabat.

In the Industrial complex, it's varied, in certain industries Arab - owned factories dominate the market, in others it's the the opposite.
For example Arabs dominate the construction *(27.4% vs 13.3%) * , transportation *(97.6%),* storage *(8.4% vs 4.8%)* , communications *(5.7% vs 1.2%)*, restaurant/ food service *(95.6%) * and commerce *(31.6% vs 21.8%)* industries.

In some industries Arab-owned business lacks representation compared to Jewish - owned business - in the finance services, health service, education and community service.

In other industries Arab- owned business are represented virtually exactly as Jewish- owned business -  hosting *(4.1% vs 5.4%)*,  agriculture *(3.8% vs 4.0%)*

http://economy.gov.il/Research/Documents/X11335.pdf

You won't find one Arab country in the whole of middle east where Jews and Arabs enjoy the same level of equality. But Your main goal is to destroy this at the account of both.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
> Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> - food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
> - cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
> - programming companies 13%
> - plastics factories 10%
> - medicine equipment factories 7%
> 
> How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they own 1/5 of the businesses? They are 1/5 of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs are* 20% *of the population, in 2011 they owned *10.3%* of the business.
> As of 2018 I don't have much time to dig for the info, You can look for that info and we'll compare our findings after Shabat.
> 
> In the Industrial complex, it's varied, in certain industries Arab - owned factories dominate the market, in others it's the the opposite.
> For example Arabs dominate the construction *(27.4% vs 13.3%) * , transportation *(97.6%),* storage *(8.4% vs 4.8%)* , communications *(5.7% vs 1.2%)*, restaurant/ food service *(95.6%) * and commerce *(31.6% vs 21.8%)* industries.
> 
> In some industries Arab-owned business lacks representation compared to Jewish - owned business - in the finance services, health service, education and community service.
> 
> In other industries Arab- owned business are represented virtually exactly as Jewish- owned business -  hosting *(4.1% vs 5.4%)*,  agriculture *(3.8% vs 4.0%)*
> 
> http://economy.gov.il/Research/Documents/X11335.pdf
> 
> You won't find one Arab country in the whole of middle east where Jews and Arabs enjoy the same level of equality. But Your main goal is to destroy this at the account of both.
Click to expand...

Well, that really does not answer my question. I have seen in various sources that access to land is almost impossible. Permits and licenses are very rare. And there are difficulties in importing and exporting.

I read recently that even though Palestinians are 20% of the population, they only hold 0.3% of corporate management positions.

These are the issues worth discussing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
> Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> - food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
> - cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
> - programming companies 13%
> - plastics factories 10%
> - medicine equipment factories 7%
> 
> How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they own 1/5 of the businesses? They are 1/5 of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs are* 20% *of the population, in 2011 they owned *10.3%* of the business.
> As of 2018 I don't have much time to dig for the info, You can look for that info and we'll compare our findings after Shabat.
> 
> In the Industrial complex, it's varied, in certain industries Arab - owned factories dominate the market, in others it's the the opposite.
> For example Arabs dominate the construction *(27.4% vs 13.3%) * , transportation *(97.6%),* storage *(8.4% vs 4.8%)* , communications *(5.7% vs 1.2%)*, restaurant/ food service *(95.6%) * and commerce *(31.6% vs 21.8%)* industries.
> 
> In some industries Arab-owned business lacks representation compared to Jewish - owned business - in the finance services, health service, education and community service.
> 
> In other industries Arab- owned business are represented virtually exactly as Jewish- owned business -  hosting *(4.1% vs 5.4%)*,  agriculture *(3.8% vs 4.0%)*
> 
> http://economy.gov.il/Research/Documents/X11335.pdf
> 
> You won't find one Arab country in the whole of middle east where Jews and Arabs enjoy the same level of equality. But Your main goal is to destroy this at the account of both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that really does not answer my question. I have seen in various sources that access to land is almost impossible. Permits and licenses are very rare. And there are difficulties in importing and exporting.
> 
> I read recently that even though Palestinians are 20% of the population, they only hold 0.3% of corporate management positions.
> 
> These are the issues worth discussing.
Click to expand...


So, find a YouTube video. 

How many Jews hold corporate management positions in businesses based in Gaza’istan?

“These are the issues worth discussing”.

Shirley, you can find a YouTube video?


----------



## Hollie

Oh stop whining, Mahmoud. Islamics use their mosques as planning centers and weapons storage for the gee-had. Security measures are required as you people have a real problem with your “holy sites” being used for un-holy purposes. 


Abbas' Advisor Mahmoud Habbash Compares Israeli Security Measures to Inquisition and Nazi Methods


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Arabs say won't replace Israel*
> 
> Study conducted by Harvard University reveals Israeli Arabs would rather live in Jewish state than in any other country in world.
> The survey was conducted by the John Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University with the assistance of researchers from Haifa University.
> 
> The study was aimed at examining the relations between Israel's Jewish and Arab citizens on the State's 60th anniversary, and included 1,721 respondents.
> The findings also revealed that a great majority of Israel's citizens (73% of the Jews and 94% of the Arabs) want to live in a society in which Arab and Jewish citizens have mutual respect and equal opportunities.
> The study went on to show that 68% of Jewish citizens support teaching conversational Arabic in Jewish schools to help bring Arab and Jewish citizens together, and 69% believe contributing to coexistence is a personal responsibility.
> 
> Sixty-six percent of Jewish citizens and 84% of Arab citizens believe the Israeli government investments should begin now, and not wait until the end of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> Poll: 77% of Arabs say wont replace Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Palestinian citizens of Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory? Can they even claim the land they owned before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one in Israel really buys land, they all lease it for 50 years max.
> 
> Aside for Palestinian Jews who are now citizens of Israel who lease lands,
> Bedouins especially are suggested with huge land chunks, with water and electricity  to be written under their name in the tabo. Some choose the life of Bedouin scattering, others build modernized functional societies.
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> - food factories 27% of Arab businesses in israel
> - cosmetics and chemistry factories 23%
> - programming companies 13%
> - plastics factories 10%
> - medicine equipment factories 7%
> 
> How do fellow Arab states treat their Arab brothers from Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs overall own many different businesses including:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they own 1/5 of the businesses? They are 1/5 of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs are* 20% *of the population, in 2011 they owned *10.3%* of the business.
> As of 2018 I don't have much time to dig for the info, You can look for that info and we'll compare our findings after Shabat.
> 
> In the Industrial complex, it's varied, in certain industries Arab - owned factories dominate the market, in others it's the the opposite.
> For example Arabs dominate the construction *(27.4% vs 13.3%) * , transportation *(97.6%),* storage *(8.4% vs 4.8%)* , communications *(5.7% vs 1.2%)*, restaurant/ food service *(95.6%) * and commerce *(31.6% vs 21.8%)* industries.
> 
> In some industries Arab-owned business lacks representation compared to Jewish - owned business - in the finance services, health service, education and community service.
> 
> In other industries Arab- owned business are represented virtually exactly as Jewish- owned business -  hosting *(4.1% vs 5.4%)*,  agriculture *(3.8% vs 4.0%)*
> 
> http://economy.gov.il/Research/Documents/X11335.pdf
> 
> You won't find one Arab country in the whole of middle east where Jews and Arabs enjoy the same level of equality. But Your main goal is to destroy this at the account of both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that really does not answer my question. I have seen in various sources that access to land is almost impossible. Permits and licenses are very rare. And there are difficulties in importing and exporting.
> 
> I read recently that even though Palestinians are 20% of the population, they only hold 0.3% of corporate management positions.
> 
> These are the issues worth discussing.
Click to expand...


Your initial question was about the ability to buy land for agriculture and factories.
I've brought concrete data to answer.

We can discuss anything but the question You ask now is different, and it's framed in a wrong way. In the context of that question, *"Palestinians" are also Palestinian Jews who are now living in Israel.* That's why the way You presented the question doesn't allow any factual response to follow up.

No discussion is possible, without correcting this basic fallacy.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> Oh stop whining, Mahmoud. Islamics use their mosques as planning centers and weapons storage for the gee-had. Security measures are required as you people have a real problem with your “holy sites” being used for un-holy purposes.
> 
> 
> Abbas' Advisor Mahmoud Habbash Compares Israeli Security Measures to Inquisition and Nazi Methods


Have never been in one have you.


----------



## rylah

*Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*

The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.







In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *

Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?


The Palestinian Authority has no authority. It is merely a Fig leaf for the occupation.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?


Hey remember those arguments, do you want Rump who will blow up america or Hillary who will blow up the rest of the world?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority has no authority. It is merely a Fig leaf for the occupation.
Click to expand...


Your silly conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

This morning Israel demolished 9 dwellings and 3 farm buildings at the Palestinian community of Abu a-Nuwar, near Ma’ale Adumim settlement. 62 people – half of them minors – were left without a home.

In early February, Israel demolished two classrooms in the community that were being used by 25 third- and fourth-graders.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> This morning Israel demolished 9 dwellings and 3 farm buildings at the Palestinian community of Abu a-Nuwar, near Ma’ale Adumim settlement. 62 people – half of them minors – were left without a home.
> 
> In early February, Israel demolished two classrooms in the community that were being used by 25 third- and fourth-graders.



Arabs-Moslems stealing land for illegal settlements as a part of their settler colonial project?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning Israel demolished 9 dwellings and 3 farm buildings at the Palestinian community of Abu a-Nuwar, near Ma’ale Adumim settlement. 62 people – half of them minors – were left without a home.
> 
> In early February, Israel demolished two classrooms in the community that were being used by 25 third- and fourth-graders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs-Moslems stealing land for illegal settlements as a part of their settler colonial project?
Click to expand...

An anti-palestinian troll? Here?Merhaba


----------



## Hollie

The gee-had that wasn't. 

The ideals of the islamist gee-had, have existed since the invention of Islamism by a desert arab warlord. The ideals of self-destruction used to indoctrinate the Arab-Moslem minions toward suicide and mass murder was put forth in the form of the simple motto of the Muslim Brotherhood: 
Allah is our objective. 
The Prophet is our leader. 
Qur'an is our law. 
Jihad is our way. 
Dying in the way of Allah is our highest hope. 


Ynetnews

Palestinian killed as Gaza protests against Israel enter 4th month
Explosive device goes off early near Karni crossing, wounding several Palestinian terrorists trying to hurl it at Israeli troops; Mohammed Abu Halima, 22, killed in clashes, with cause of death in dispute; IDF battles 3,000 Palestinians rioting near the border fence.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority has no authority. It is merely a Fig leaf for the occupation.
Click to expand...


*Let's play a game:*

You pretend Israel is not the most liberal country in the region, or that Arab societies didn't suffer the worst of brutality at the hands of their of their own governments.

And I'll  try to take it seriously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BREAKING! Canadians call on Trudeau to follow through with support for Gaza*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *BREAKING! Canadians call on Trudeau to follow through with support for Gaza*
> 
> **



Evaded the issue like a scared duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority has no authority. It is merely a Fig leaf for the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's play a game:*
> 
> You pretend Israel is not the most liberal country in the region, or that Arab societies didn't suffer the worst of brutality at the hands of their of their own governments.
> 
> And I'll  try to take it seriously.
Click to expand...

Are apartheid, ethnic cleansing, and colonialism "liberal?"


----------



## rylah

*Arabs Ultimate Victims of Israel-Hatred*

Israel is surrounded by enemies and by humanitarian crises, and there’s a connection between the two.
To its south is the Gaza Strip run by Hamas, a terror group that is so blinded by its hatred of Israel that it steals international aid money intended for the wellbeing of its people to acquire the means to destroy the Jewish state.

The result? _B’chasdei Hashem_, Israel is thriving, with an economy that has surpassed that of Japan’s, and the only thing Hamas has succeeded in destroying is Gaza, whose residents live with four hours a day of electricity, a lack of clean water because of the inadequate sewage system, high unemployment and little hope for a better future for themselves or their children.

To the north is Syria, run by Basher Assad, who has managed to surpass the cruelty of his father, Hafez, a dictator who murdered 20,000 people in Hama. Basher, a medical doctor by training who did post-university studies in London specializing in ophthalmology, has murdered hundreds of thousands of his citizens over the past seven years in an attempt to put down opposition, and turned millions of people into refugees, creating instability in the Middle East and Europe...


...The connection between Israel/Jew-hatred and humanitarian crises in the Middle East should be obvious, but it isn’t, at least not to heads of state. For 70 years, they’ve accepted the Arab right to reject Israel as a Jewish state. For 70 years, they’ve justified terrorism, the killing of innocent Jews, on the grounds that Israel was an “occupier,” not a legitimate presence in the land of its forefathers.

Instead of having the integrity and courage to tell the Arabs that they will not be accepted in the international fellowship until they accept Israel and educate their children to do so, the world benignly accepted hatred of Israel. And the direct result of that is the humanitarian crises we see today in Gaza, Iran and most especially Syria, where some 160,000 have been forced to leave their homes in recent days.

Because when Arab leaders are given the green light to indulge in their blind hatred of Israel, the ultimate victims are their Arab citizens, whose basic needs are sacrificed for the “higher” cause of destroying Israel...

Arabs Ultimate Victims of Israel-Hatred | Jewish News | Israel News | Israel Politics


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority has no authority. It is merely a Fig leaf for the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's play a game:*
> 
> You pretend Israel is not the most liberal country in the region, or that Arab societies didn't suffer the worst of brutality at the hands of their of their own governments.
> 
> And I'll  try to take it seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are apartheid, ethnic cleansing, and colonialism "liberal?"
Click to expand...


*Are apartheid, ethnic cleansing, and colonialism "liberal?" *

They sound Muslim.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority has no authority. It is merely a Fig leaf for the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's play a game:*
> 
> You pretend Israel is not the most liberal country in the region, or that Arab societies didn't suffer the worst of brutality at the hands of their of their own governments.
> 
> And I'll  try to take it seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are apartheid, ethnic cleansing, and colonialism "liberal?"
Click to expand...


Yes those are liberal cliché.
Wonder why You don't hear these claims towards any Arab country?

Those are not Arab liberals sitting in the UN, those are governments that killed more of their own people than Israel in the whole 70 years of conflict.

Let's pretend they don't call Arabs in Israel - *"Cream Arabs". *
Let''s pretend that if Israel opens its' borders today, half of the Arabs in the middle east wouldn't abandon their shitholes.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority has no authority. It is merely a Fig leaf for the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's play a game:*
> 
> You pretend Israel is not the most liberal country in the region, or that Arab societies didn't suffer the worst of brutality at the hands of their of their own governments.
> 
> And I'll  try to take it seriously.
Click to expand...

That one of Israel's typical hoaxes. 

"We are the only democracy, we are the richest, the smartest, the freest country in this region. Don't compare me to EU (into which they'd like to belong) but compare me to this sad sack of shit next to me on the left - here bring the camera closer, now hide those - good now zoom into my face presenting profound disdain toward the arab world."


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> *Israeli Army Shoots 13-Year-Old Palestinian Girl at Checkpoint*
> 
> *Baraa Issawi, who was unarmed, was shot by Israeli troops in her legs for walking towards a military checkpoint.*
> *Israeli troops shot an unarmed 13-year-old Palestinian girl at an occupation checkpoint in the West Bank on Wednesday. Israel claims she continued to walk toward the checkpoint after soldiers ordered her to stop.*
> 
> *Israeli Army Shoots 13-Year-Old Palestinian Girl at Checkpoint*



In Hamas TV show, Gaza children sing praises of suicide bombing


You get what you get.


----------



## Andylusion

When the 'palestinians' (fictional group), start loving their children, half as much as the Israelis love palestinian children... .they will not have to shoot them anymore.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?*
> 
> The article entitled "A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers - What happens when a Pakistani American writer goes deep into the West Bank?" was written by Wajahat Ali who travelled to various communities in Judea and Samaria. An accompanying video entitled "Israeli Settlers in the Occupied West Bank" has garnered almost 10,000 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebron, the author mentions that the Jewish residents are restricted in the ability to expand their neighborhoods or buy property. He joins Fleisher and Arnon in a visit to a member of the Arab community of Hebron. At the home of Mohammed Jabbar, Ali questions whether he is being used for "pro Israel propaganda". Jabbar responds that *"The Jews don't butcher us like our Arab brothers. like the Arabs killing Arabs in Iraq and Syria. Jabbar also stated that "most Palestinians say they want Israel to return and govern over this area." *
> 
> Do Arabs in Hebron Prefer Israel to the Palestinian Authority?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority has no authority. It is merely a Fig leaf for the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's play a game:*
> 
> You pretend Israel is not the most liberal country in the region, or that Arab societies didn't suffer the worst of brutality at the hands of their of their own governments.
> 
> And I'll  try to take it seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are apartheid, ethnic cleansing, and colonialism "liberal?"
Click to expand...


It's comical how you're limited to hurling the goofy slogans you read on YouTube.

The only ethnic cleansing I see is the complete purge of Jews from the mini-caliphate of Gaza'istan and the near complete purge of Christians and Jews from the competing welfare fraud mini-caliphate of Fatah'istan.

Shirley, you have a YouTube video to refute the above?


----------



## rylah

*Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.* 

The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants. 

The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron. 

Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> *Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.*
> 
> The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants.
> 
> The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron.
> 
> Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."


You do know, you _are _an anti-Palestinian poster. So if you want to discuss this, why are you posting it here?

Bullshit through and through of course, but that goes without saying with rylah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.*
> 
> The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants.
> 
> The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron.
> 
> Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."


Obviously his house has not been bulldozed yet.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.*
> 
> The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants.
> 
> The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron.
> 
> Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously his house has not been bulldozed yet.
Click to expand...


It’s possible that he is not counted among you Hamas Islamic terrorist groupies.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.*
> 
> The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants.
> 
> The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron.
> 
> Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously his house has not been bulldozed yet.
Click to expand...


Obviously he's  saying to Israel - "bulldoze the fuckers who make our life miserable".
Pretty sure he's ready to do it himself... cause we all know that #BDS-holes and their Jihadi brides, have any financial future or plan.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.*
> 
> The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants.
> 
> The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron.
> 
> Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously his house has not been bulldozed yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously he's  saying to Israel - "bulldoze the fuckers who make our life miserable".
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.*
> 
> The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants.
> 
> The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron.
> 
> Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously his house has not been bulldozed yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s possible that he is not counted among you Hamas Islamic terrorist groupies.
Click to expand...

Why do you count them to be "Hamas Islanic terrorist groupies?"


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.*
> 
> The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants.
> 
> The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron.
> 
> Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously his house has not been bulldozed yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously he's  saying to Israel - "bulldoze the fuckers who make our life miserable".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


Obviously he's saying to Israel - "bulldoze the fuckers who make our life miserable".
Pretty sure he's ready to do it himself... cause we all know that #BDS-holes and their Jihadi brides, have no real plan or future.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arab residents of Hebron came out in support of Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria at a recent conference.*
> 
> The 4th annual Sovereignty Conference hosted by Women for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) was held in Jerusalem last month featuring Members of Knesset, elected officials, journalists and several thousand interested participants.
> 
> The final panel discussion of the evening was perhaps the most heated. Moderated by Noam Arnon, the long time spokesperson for the Jewish Community of Hebron, it featured several Arab representatives, including Ashraf Jabari, a prominent businessman and community leader in Hebron.
> 
> Rather then calling to "end the occupation" or promote a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign, Jabari said "we are not against sovereignty. We accept what the Israeli government accepts regarding sovereignty in the territories."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously his house has not been bulldozed yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously he's  saying to Israel - "bulldoze the fuckers who make our life miserable".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously he's saying to Israel - "bulldoze the fuckers who make our life miserable".
> Pretty sure he's ready to do it himself... cause we all know that #BDS-holes and their Jihadi brides, have any future or plan.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Leaders Plan Business, Medical Ties with Arabs in Hebron Region*

Hebron, the commercial and financial center of the Palestinian Authority economy, and Israeli companies in the Hebron Hills may be joining forces to the betterment of all local residents. At least that's the vision promoted by Yochai Damari, head of the Hebron Hills Regional Council, who recently led Israel's Regional Cooperation bureau to meet with PA businessmen and community leaders.

Damari hopes to implement the proposals within three years. He envisions three future ventures, two businesses and one medical center. The first would be the construction of an industrial and trade zone utilized by Israelis and PA residents  in Omarim, a mixed religious / secular community near Meitar in the Southern Hebron Hills. The area comprises 3,000 dunam of land and has been approved by the Israeli defense establishment. 

There is concern regarding the reaction of the PA, the governing authority which controls 80% of the city of Hebron as well as all Arab population centers in Judea and Samaria. According to Damari, he has conducted long meetings and conversations Arab clan leaders and sheikhs of various villages in and around Hebron. 

"They are interesting mainly in health, employment and education," Damari stated. "I had long, private talks with sheikhs, with rural dwellers and with PA workers. They do not want the Palestinian Authority, and they do not want a future Palestinian state." 

"They do not want the Palestinian Authority, and they do not want a future Palestinian state," stated Yochai Damari, who joined Hashem Hussein on a tour of the Hebron region.

Israeli Leaders Plan Business, Medical Ties with Arabs in Hebron Region


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> *Israeli Leaders Plan Business, Medical Ties with Arabs in Hebron Region*
> 
> Hebron, the commercial and financial center of the Palestinian Authority economy, and Israeli companies in the Hebron Hills may be joining forces to the betterment of all local residents. At least that's the vision promoted by Yochai Damari, head of the Hebron Hills Regional Council, who recently led Israel's Regional Cooperation bureau to meet with PA businessmen and community leaders.
> 
> Damari hopes to implement the proposals within three years. He envisions three future ventures, two businesses and one medical center. The first would be the construction of an industrial and trade zone utilized by Israelis and PA residents  in Omarim, a mixed religious / secular community near Meitar in the Southern Hebron Hills. The area comprises 3,000 dunam of land and has been approved by the Israeli defense establishment.
> 
> There is concern regarding the reaction of the PA, the governing authority which controls 80% of the city of Hebron as well as all Arab population centers in Judea and Samaria. According to Damari, he has conducted long meetings and conversations Arab clan leaders and sheikhs of various villages in and around Hebron.
> 
> "They are interesting mainly in health, employment and education," Damari stated. "I had long, private talks with sheikhs, with rural dwellers and with PA workers. They do not want the Palestinian Authority, and they do not want a future Palestinian state."
> 
> "They do not want the Palestinian Authority, and they do not want a future Palestinian state," stated Yochai Damari, who joined Hashem Hussein on a tour of the Hebron region.
> 
> Israeli Leaders Plan Business, Medical Ties with Arabs in Hebron Region


Oh now I understand. And at the same time I don't. Go on. Have your pleasure.


----------



## rylah

*Workers in the PA: Better salaries force Palestinian workers to Israel*


I'm sure he loooves all the job opportunities #BDS-holes have created for him..


----------



## jillian

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **


Lol. Probably because it’s terrorost supporting propaganda


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

jillian said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Probably because it’s terrorost supporting propaganda
Click to expand...

Who do you refer to as a terrorist?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ecocertifmrl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Probably because it’s terrorost supporting propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you refer to as a terrorist?
Click to expand...

Israel has a terrorist propaganda campaign.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Probably because it’s terrorost supporting propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you refer to as a terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has a terrorist propaganda campaign.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Probably because it’s terrorost supporting propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you refer to as a terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has a terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Link of the link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Probably because it’s terrorost supporting propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you refer to as a terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has a terrorist propaganda campaign.
Click to expand...


It's called hack the #BDS-hole to work on behalf of trend Israel.
Quiet successful.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Probably because it’s terrorost supporting propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you refer to as a terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has a terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called hack the #BDS-hole to work on behalf of trend Israel.
> Quiet successful.
Click to expand...

Yes...well...yes.. - quite. I see...


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel's myth of invincibility has been destroyed*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel's myth of invincibility has been destroyed*



One would expect that rhetoric from the Mullocratic News Network, ie, PressTV.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel's myth of invincibility has been destroyed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would expect that rhetoric from the Mullocratic News Network, ie, PressTV.
Click to expand...

Hey they russkies propaganda too.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel's myth of invincibility has been destroyed*
> 
> **



Come ask the Damascus residents about Israeli invincibility, they  hear the sound of their air superiority  each Monday and Thursday, better interview the Iranian dogs and the Russian AA personal about how Israeli capability to make a point across.

Then let's talk about Iran's currency plummet due to direct involvement in conflicts on 5 fronts beyond their borders, and the influence it has on the weakening of the current Iranian govt.

If my intuition doesn't fail me, Israel and the west have already crossed the point where they need to sway any public opinion in Iran. The issue with Israel has swayed the Iranian public to express it's dissatisfation with the current govt. The more they raise the issue - the more Iranians are angry about their economy and foreign policy, and the more clashes between the Islamist govt and the people on the streets of Iran.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Iran's Zarif says Israel's 'myth of invincibility' has crumbled (Munich Security Conference)*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Iran's Zarif says Israel's 'myth of invincibility' has crumbled (Munich Security Conference)*



That's actually funny coming from third world theocratic totalitarians.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran's Zarif says Israel's 'myth of invincibility' has crumbled (Munich Security Conference)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually funny coming from third world theocratic totalitarians.
Click to expand...

I don't get it.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Iran's Zarif says Israel's 'myth of invincibility' has crumbled (Munich Security Conference)*
> 
> **



Just paying attention to Palestinians positioning themselves openly for a "whole sell out" to Iran. You're only beginning to see the sprouts of what I was telling You months ago.

This is of course another thing  they'll eventually whine about, but the Iranian flag  waving on the Gazan side is a gesture aimed not only against Israel but against the Arab side as well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Toronto student arrested for protesting demolition of Palestinian-Bedouin village*

JERUSALEM, Palestinian Territory—The mother of a Toronto university student says her daughter was one of three foreigners arrested Thursday morning by Israeli forces for protesting the demolition of a Palestinian-Bedouin village in the West Bank.

Karen Rodman says she and her 21-year-old daughter, Michaela Lavis, have been doing humanitarian work in the West Bank since late May.

In a telephone interview from East Jerusalem, Rodman says her daughter was involved in a stand in at the village of Khan al-Ahmar when Israeli forces arrested Lavis, as well as a U.S. and U.K. national.

Toronto student arrested for protesting demolition of Palestinian-Bedouin village | The Star
*
*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel’s Military Censor banned the publication of 271 articles in 2017, more than five a week

The Military Censor also partially or fully redacted a total of 2,358 news items - roughly one redaction every four hours

The Military Censor draws its authority from emergency regulations relating to a “state of emergency” in Israel that has remained in effect since the state was founded

IDF Censor redacted 2,358 news articles last year | +972 Magazine

In the only democracy...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel’s Military Censor banned the publication of 271 articles in 2017, more than five a week
> 
> The Military Censor also partially or fully redacted a total of 2,358 news items - roughly one redaction every four hours
> 
> The Military Censor draws its authority from emergency regulations relating to a “state of emergency” in Israel that has remained in effect since the state was founded
> 
> IDF Censor redacted 2,358 news articles last year | +972 Magazine
> 
> In the only democracy...



From the article:

"The figures, provided in response to a freedom of information request filed by +972 Magazine...."

Another Tinmore fail...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel’s Military Censor banned the publication of 271 articles in 2017, more than five a week
> 
> The Military Censor also partially or fully redacted a total of 2,358 news items - roughly one redaction every four hours
> 
> The Military Censor draws its authority from emergency regulations relating to a “state of emergency” in Israel that has remained in effect since the state was founded
> 
> IDF Censor redacted 2,358 news articles last year | +972 Magazine
> 
> In the only democracy...



Democracy is when one can write about the military censorship in his country and criticize it with no persecution. The proof is the article itself.

Censorship in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s Military Censor banned the publication of 271 articles in 2017, more than five a week
> 
> The Military Censor also partially or fully redacted a total of 2,358 news items - roughly one redaction every four hours
> 
> The Military Censor draws its authority from emergency regulations relating to a “state of emergency” in Israel that has remained in effect since the state was founded
> 
> IDF Censor redacted 2,358 news articles last year | +972 Magazine
> 
> In the only democracy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy is when one can write about the military censorship in his country and criticize it with no persecution. The proof is the article itself.
> 
> Censorship in the United States - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I think P F Tinmore needs to understand some terms and definitions related to democratic principles. While he may prefer theocratic totalitarianism of the islamic kind, his screeching is misplaced.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel’s Military Censor banned the publication of 271 articles in 2017, more than five a week
> 
> The Military Censor also partially or fully redacted a total of 2,358 news items - roughly one redaction every four hours
> 
> The Military Censor draws its authority from emergency regulations relating to a “state of emergency” in Israel that has remained in effect since the state was founded
> 
> IDF Censor redacted 2,358 news articles last year | +972 Magazine
> 
> In the only democracy...



How many articles published in "Palestine" about Arafat's death from AIDS?
Or about all the money he looted?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hamas delegation heads to Cairo for talks *

A Hamas delegation set out for Cairo from the blockaded Gaza Strip on Wednesday to hold talks with Egyptian officials.

The delegation is being led by Khalil al-Hayya, Hamas’s deputy leader in Gaza.

According to group spokesman Fawzi Barhoum, delegation members will meet with Egyptian officials to discuss “bilateral relations and recent developments in the Palestinian and Arab arenas”.

Egypt recently invited leaders of the Gaza-based resistance group to Cairo to discuss prospects for inter-Palestinian reconciliation and ongoing tensions along the Gaza-Israel security fence.

Hamas delegation heads to Cairo for talks


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Hamas delegation heads to Cairo for talks *
> 
> A Hamas delegation set out for Cairo from the blockaded Gaza Strip on Wednesday to hold talks with Egyptian officials.
> 
> The delegation is being led by Khalil al-Hayya, Hamas’s deputy leader in Gaza.
> 
> According to group spokesman Fawzi Barhoum, delegation members will meet with Egyptian officials to discuss “bilateral relations and recent developments in the Palestinian and Arab arenas”.
> 
> Egypt recently invited leaders of the Gaza-based resistance group to Cairo to discuss prospects for inter-Palestinian reconciliation and ongoing tensions along the Gaza-Israel security fence.
> 
> Hamas delegation heads to Cairo for talks



I'm presuming these fine folks will be patted down before they get in a room with one-another.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Why do I never see things like this from the Israeli trolls here?

EU urges probe into Israel’s use of live fire in Gaza border clashes


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Or this

Israel rejects UN and EU calls for inquiry into Gaza bloodshed



> Israel’s defence minister has rejected United Nations and European Union calls for an investigation into the killing ofmore than a dozen Palestinians by the military during demonstrations on the Gaza frontier.
> 
> Gaza’s coastal enclave has been shaken by the bloodiest episode in years after protests advertised as peaceful sit-ins turned violent, with Israeli troops firing rounds of live ammunition at crowds of stone-throwers.
> 
> Hospitals in Gaza have recorded hundreds of emergency admissions from the protest, and doctors have said most were for gunshot wounds.
> 
> The UN secretary general, António Guterres, and the EU’s top diplomat, Federica Mogherini, called for independent inquiries into the bloodshed, which left 16 people dead.
> 
> But the Israeli defence minister, Avigdor Lieberman, told Israel’s public radio on Sunday that there will not be an inquiry. “From the standpoint of the [Israeli


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Why do I never see things like this from the Israeli trolls here?
> 
> EU urges probe into Israel’s use of live fire in Gaza border clashes



I want to know why they haven't used napalm against those Hamas protestors.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I never see things like this from the Israeli trolls here?
> 
> EU urges probe into Israel’s use of live fire in Gaza border clashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why they haven't used napalm against those Hamas protestors.
Click to expand...

Isn't that a war crime?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

This is better than reality tv

Israeli Minister Says EU ‘Can Go to a Thousand Hells’ After Body Criticizes Israel



> “The European Union can go to a thousand hells,” said Israel’s National Infrastructure, Energy and Water Minister Yuval Steinitz in response to a statement criticizing Israel for an incident involving a human rights activist.
> 
> In a statement, European Union spokesperson Maja Kocijancic called on Israel to investigate the incident in which Jafar Farah, director of the NGO Mossawa, the Advocacy Centre for Arab Citizens in Israel, claimed he had his leg broken by police during a demonstration against the deaths of dozens of Palestinians in events on the Gaza border on May 14.
> 
> The spokesperson called on Israel to investigate the incident that is expected to add fuel to the fire of the growing tension between the European Union and Israel. “In addition, it will also be important, as supported by the Israeli government, to conduct a swift investigation into circumstances surrounding events last week in Haifa which appeared to result in serious injury of Jafar Farah,” the statement added.
> 
> European Union’s Ambassador to Israel Emanuele Giaufret this past week visited Farah and spoke with Israeli-Arab civic society organizers.
> he European Union statement also called on Israel not to deport Omar Shakir, the local director for Human Rights Watch. Israel has revoked the US citizen’s entry permit and ordered him to leave the country for his alleged support of boycotts against Israel.
> 
> “The European Union expects the Israeli authorities to reverse their decision, as otherwise Israel would join a very short list of countries which have barred entry to, or expelled, Human Rights Watch staff,” Kocijancic said.
> 
> Steinitz accused the European Union of “hypocrisy” saying that the same organization “sucked up to Iran” and would help Tehran in the face of newly imposed American sanctions.
> 
> “Israel is a state of rules and laws,” said Steinitz, adding that the police was investigating the incident.
> 
> The EU statement only shows “how vile it is,” Steinitz said, adding that “it’s the height of cynicism and chutzpah.”
> 
> “Iran executes and tortures homosexuals, violates women’s rights, not to talk about what its doing in the Middle East, its support of terrorism [Syrian President Bashar] Assad who uses chemical weapons against its people,” the minister said, noting that the EU chose to go after Israel instead.
> 
> “The EU is a body that is not led by anyone and is unlikely to change its stance on Israel even though individual European countries have strengthened their ties with the Jewish state,” Steinitz said.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I never see things like this from the Israeli trolls here?
> 
> EU urges probe into Israel’s use of live fire in Gaza border clashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why they haven't used napalm against those Hamas protestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a war crime?
Click to expand...


Protecting your border against terrorists isn't a war crime.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I never see things like this from the Israeli trolls here?
> 
> EU urges probe into Israel’s use of live fire in Gaza border clashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why they haven't used napalm against those Hamas protestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a war crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protecting your border against terrorists isn't a war crime.
Click to expand...

It is if you ...commit...a w a r c r i m e


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I never see things like this from the Israeli trolls here?
> 
> EU urges probe into Israel’s use of live fire in Gaza border clashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why they haven't used napalm against those Hamas protestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a war crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protecting your border against terrorists isn't a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is if you ...commit...a w a r c r i m e
Click to expand...


No fair, only Muslims are allowed to commit war crimes.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I never see things like this from the Israeli trolls here?
> 
> EU urges probe into Israel’s use of live fire in Gaza border clashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why they haven't used napalm against those Hamas protestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a war crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protecting your border against terrorists isn't a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is if you ...commit...a w a r c r i m e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fair, only Muslims are allowed to commit war crimes.
Click to expand...


----------



## member

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why they haven't used napalm against those Hamas protestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a war crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protecting your border against terrorists isn't a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is if you ...commit...a w a r c r i m e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fair, only Muslims are allowed to commit war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Gahnight! _sleep tight_.....


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Aftermath Of Israeli Strikes Proves Israel Is Targeting History, Culture And Ordinary Civilians*

After the Israeli army bombarded Gaza on Saturday, killing two children and causing damage to public, civilian facilities, it became apparent that the soldiers were also targeting a prominent building, meant for preserving and displaying Palestinian archeology, arts and culture.

The Palestinian TV has reported that some of the Israeli missiles targeted the “Arts and Crafts Village”, which is run by the City Council in Gaza, and was founded by late Palestinian President Yasser Arafat, in 1998, with funding from the UNDP.

The Arts and Craft Village building is filled with archeological materials, including pottery, metal crafts, and various historical valuables.

» Aftermath Of Israeli Strikes Proves Israel Is Targeting History, Culture And Ordinary Civilians– IMEMC News


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Aftermath Of Israeli Strikes Proves Israel Is Targeting History, Culture And Ordinary Civilians*
> 
> After the Israeli army bombarded Gaza on Saturday, killing two children and causing damage to public, civilian facilities, it became apparent that the soldiers were also targeting a prominent building, meant for preserving and displaying Palestinian archeology, arts and culture.
> 
> The Palestinian TV has reported that some of the Israeli missiles targeted the “Arts and Crafts Village”, which is run by the City Council in Gaza, and was founded by late Palestinian President Yasser Arafat, in 1998, with funding from the UNDP.
> 
> The Arts and Craft Village building is filled with archeological materials, including pottery, metal crafts, and various historical valuables.
> 
> » Aftermath Of Israeli Strikes Proves Israel Is Targeting History, Culture And Ordinary Civilians– IMEMC News



_The first building is a Rug House, where authentic rugs, cushion covers, and bedspreads are made using both sheep and goat wool. The second house is an Embroidery and Traditional Fabric Weaving House, where beautiful pillows, dresses, bags, and sheets are embroidered. The third is a Copper House, where copper antiques are exhibited. And finally, a Wood and Ceramics House._

They targeted the suicide bomb house, the other houses were destroyed by the secondary explosions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Aftermath Of Israeli Strikes Proves Israel Is Targeting History, Culture And Ordinary Civilians*
> 
> After the Israeli army bombarded Gaza on Saturday, killing two children and causing damage to public, civilian facilities, it became apparent that the soldiers were also targeting a prominent building, meant for preserving and displaying Palestinian archeology, arts and culture.
> 
> The Palestinian TV has reported that some of the Israeli missiles targeted the “Arts and Crafts Village”, which is run by the City Council in Gaza, and was founded by late Palestinian President Yasser Arafat, in 1998, with funding from the UNDP.
> 
> The Arts and Craft Village building is filled with archeological materials, including pottery, metal crafts, and various historical valuables.
> 
> » Aftermath Of Israeli Strikes Proves Israel Is Targeting History, Culture And Ordinary Civilians– IMEMC News



"Palestinian archeology, arts and culture."

Did You cut and paste from _The Onion_ by mistake?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Aftermath Of Israeli Strikes Proves Israel Is Targeting History, Culture And Ordinary Civilians*
> 
> After the Israeli army bombarded Gaza on Saturday, killing two children and causing damage to public, civilian facilities, it became apparent that the soldiers were also targeting a prominent building, meant for preserving and displaying Palestinian archeology, arts and culture.
> 
> The Palestinian TV has reported that some of the Israeli missiles targeted the “Arts and Crafts Village”, which is run by the City Council in Gaza, and was founded by late Palestinian President Yasser Arafat, in 1998, with funding from the UNDP.
> 
> The Arts and Craft Village building is filled with archeological materials, including pottery, metal crafts, and various historical valuables.
> 
> » Aftermath Of Israeli Strikes Proves Israel Is Targeting History, Culture And Ordinary Civilians– IMEMC News



Gaza "Cultural" center...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel to summon Swedish ambassador over recognition of Palestinian state*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel to summon Swedish ambassador over recognition of Palestinian state*



Shouldn’t someone explain to the Swedish ambassador that humoring those who embrace the notion of “statehood” for two separate and antagonistic Islamic terrorist franchises, applied to an invented people with an invented national identity, invented by an Egyptian, does nothing but fuel delusions?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel to summon Swedish ambassador over recognition of Palestinian state*
> 
> **



Lieberman is correct, if the Swedes knew anything about the issue they'd recognize that there're already 3 Palestinian states - Israel, Jordan and Gaza.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Indeed, I always get a laugh from Press TV (aka The Mullocratic News Network), and their carelessly edited youtube videos.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Anything but news from Ayatollah perspective?
Because Iran is one of the countries with which Israel has direct conversation on a daily basis.

Gaza is one such case of a conversation with Iran.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Trump-Gulf-Israel 'Peace' Plan Seeks Palestinian Surrender*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Janice Stein: Palestinian Statehood (sort of)*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump-Gulf-Israel 'Peace' Plan Seeks Palestinian Surrender*



1) The gee-had is a miserable failure. 

2) The welfare fraud spigot is getting turned off.

3) Who is going to make up the welfare payments shortfall?

4) The end is near.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Janice Stein: Palestinian Statehood (sort of)*



*The Great Gee-had of Return (not even close).*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*

The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.

The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:

Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem



OK, so really nothing reliable.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem


YAWN.,,,,,,,,
If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .


----------



## Shusha

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
Click to expand...


An Israeli was "deliberately and fatally shot" by Hamas terrorists.  Where is the OUTCRY from these *cough cough* human rights supporters?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
Click to expand...

Redundant. That's what y'all are for. There was *one*. Pimp it up.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Redundant. That's what y'all are for. There was *one*. Pimp it up.
Click to expand...


You are a bit befuddled. Israel was defending its border from Islamic terrorists. 

There’s no need to whine about dead gee-hadis. Hamas paid a fee to those attending the border riots.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Redundant. That's what y'all are for. There was *one*. Pimp it up.
Click to expand...


Yawn.....,,  if this were an Israeli Medic and he was shot you would be celebrating. That’s the difference. Pro Israeli posters aren’t celebrating   Why was she there? Because of the Palestinian rioting and violence. Keep pimping up your lies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Redundant. That's what y'all are for. There was *one*. Pimp it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn.....,,  if this were an Israeli Medic and he was shot you would be celebrating. That’s the difference. Pro Israeli posters aren’t celebrating   Why was she there? Because of the Palestinian rioting and violence. Keep pimping up your lies.
Click to expand...

An unarmed medic is not a legitimate target no matter how much you try to excuse it up.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> An unarmed medic is not a legitimate target no matter how much you try to excuse it up.



An unarmed medic is never a legitimate target.  An armed combatant, even if disguised as a medic, is a legitimate target.  Do we agree?

I remain unconvinced that she was targeted and not a victim of a ricochet AND/OR I remain unconvinced that she was unarmed. (Wasn't she filmed participating in the violence?)   The reality is that we just don't know.  We just don't have a complete and unbiased version of the events.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Redundant. That's what y'all are for. There was *one*. Pimp it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn.....,,  if this were an Israeli Medic and he was shot you would be celebrating. That’s the difference. Pro Israeli posters aren’t celebrating   Why was she there? Because of the Palestinian rioting and violence. Keep pimping up your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An unarmed medic is not a legitimate target no matter how much you try to excuse it up.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence to suggest any unarmed medic was a target.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Redundant. That's what y'all are for. There was *one*. Pimp it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn.....,,  if this were an Israeli Medic and he was shot you would be celebrating. That’s the difference. Pro Israeli posters aren’t celebrating   Why was she there? Because of the Palestinian rioting and violence. Keep pimping up your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An unarmed medic is not a legitimate target no matter how much you try to excuse it up.
Click to expand...



Your double standard speaks volumes. If this were an Israeli Medic you wouldn’t give a Shit .The Palestinians initiated the Violence and she paid for it


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem*
> 
> The Israeli human rights NGO B’Tselem today released a
> report about the killing of Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar (20), who was fatally shot in the chest while nursing the wounded in Gaza on the 1st of June during the Great March of Return.
> 
> The report is directly contradicting the Israeli army claim that it was “just an accident”:
> 
> Palestinian paramedic Razan al-Najjar was ‘deliberately and fatally shot’ by Israeli sniper — B’Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Redundant. That's what y'all are for. There was *one*. Pimp it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn.....,,  if this were an Israeli Medic and he was shot you would be celebrating. That’s the difference. Pro Israeli posters aren’t celebrating   Why was she there? Because of the Palestinian rioting and violence. Keep pimping up your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An unarmed medic is not a legitimate target no matter how much you try to excuse it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your double standard speaks volumes. If this were an Israeli Medic you wouldn’t give a Shit .The Palestinians initiated the Violence and she paid for it
Click to expand...

Deflection. Medics are off limits.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection. Medics are off limits.



Depends on what they do on the ground, not their profession.
Medics are not saints by default.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection. Medics are off limits.




You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.

She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.

You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
Click to expand...

There was no war zone there before Israel.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
Click to expand...


Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
Click to expand...


Deflection. It’s actually funny to watch you attempt to islamo-tap dance around your false claims and propaganda.

The events surrounding the death of the medic you’re pimping out were in the context of an Islamist initiated war zone. 

You have provided no evidence the death of the medic was anything but accidental. 

What other flailing about and sidestepping would you like to offer?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN.,,,,,,,,
> If an Israeli had been killed during the “ Great March of Return “ lol I doubt if you would be posting .
> 
> 
> 
> Redundant. That's what y'all are for. There was *one*. Pimp it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn.....,,  if this were an Israeli Medic and he was shot you would be celebrating. That’s the difference. Pro Israeli posters aren’t celebrating   Why was she there? Because of the Palestinian rioting and violence. Keep pimping up your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An unarmed medic is not a legitimate target no matter how much you try to excuse it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your double standard speaks volumes. If this were an Israeli Medic you wouldn’t give a Shit .The Palestinians initiated the Violence and she paid for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
Click to expand...

 
Deflection. You have a double standard.   The Palestinians initiated the violence and she was s victim.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
Click to expand...


YAWN...........


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
Click to expand...

Like when?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
Click to expand...


Like the Egyptian-Ottoman war 50 years before the 1st Zionist immigration.
Like the Arab wars of WWI.

List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Egyptian-Ottoman war 50 years before the 1st Zionist immigration.
> Like the Arab wars of WWI.
> 
> List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

 
 You will not get a response. There never is...,,,,


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Medics are off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Egyptian-Ottoman war 50 years before the 1st Zionist immigration.
> Like the Arab wars of WWI.
> 
> List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

There were only two listed for Palestine and they were both sparked by external forces.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Egyptian-Ottoman war 50 years before the 1st Zionist immigration.
> Like the Arab wars of WWI.
> 
> List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were only two listed for Palestine and they were both sparked by external forces.
Click to expand...


The geographic area of Palestine was a part of the Ottoman Empire. 

You continue to be befuddled about your invented _Magical Kingdom of  Disney Pally’land_ being a separate and distinct entity. 

You do yourself no favors by being oblivious to the history of the area.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Egyptian-Ottoman war 50 years before the 1st Zionist immigration.
> Like the Arab wars of WWI.
> 
> List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were only two listed for Palestine and they were both sparked by external forces.
Click to expand...


Deflection; You said there was no War Zone before Israel and that is not true. Anyone who takes your comment seriously would actually believe there was “ peace” before 1948.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Egyptian-Ottoman war 50 years before the 1st Zionist immigration.
> Like the Arab wars of WWI.
> 
> List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were only two listed for Palestine and they were both sparked by external forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection; You said there was no War Zone before Israel and that is not true. Anyone who takes your comment seriously would actually believe there was “ peace” before 1948.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians were under attack. Is that what you mean by no peace? That was by external forces.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re looking to pimp her out just as you do with other young girls you can exploit for your cheap propaganda.
> 
> She was in an Islamist war zone. That’s a dangerous place.
> 
> You still have provided no evidence her death was anything but accidental.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no war zone there before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Egyptian-Ottoman war 50 years before the 1st Zionist immigration.
> Like the Arab wars of WWI.
> 
> List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were only two listed for Palestine and they were both sparked by external forces.
Click to expand...



*1,400 Years of Christian/Islamic Struggle: An Analysis*

*Imperialistic*

The Muslim wars of imperialist conquest have been launched for almost 1,500 years against hundreds of nations, over millions of square miles (significantly larger than the British Empire at its peak). The lust for Muslim imperialist conquest stretched from southern France to the Philippines, from Austria to Nigeria, and from central Asia to New Guinea. This is the classic definition of imperialism -- "the policy and practice of seeking to dominate the economic and political affairs of weaker countries."

*Colonialist*

The Muslim goal was to have a central government, first at Damascus, and then at Baghdad -- later at Cairo, Istanbul, or other imperial centers. The local governors, judges, and other rulers were appointed by the central imperial authorities for far off colonies. Islamic law was introduced as the senior law, whether or not wanted by the local people. Arabic was introduced as the rulers' language, and the local language frequently disappeared. Two classes of residents were established. The native residents paid a tax that their colonialist rulers did not have to pay.

Although the law differed in different places, the following are examples of colonialist laws to which colonized Christians and Jews were made subject to over the years:


Christians and Jews could not bear arms -- Muslims could;
Christians and Jews could not ride horses -- Muslims could;
Christians and Jews had to get permission to build -- Muslims did not;
Christians and Jews had to pay certain taxes which Muslims did not;
Christians could not proselytize -- Muslims could;
Christians and Jews had to bow to their Muslim masters when they paid their taxes; and
Christians and Jews had to live under the law set forth in the Koran, not under either their own religious or secular law.
1,400 Years of Christian/Islamic Struggle: An Analysis

What's staggering is that You insist on attempting to convince me that *water is dry*
How convenient it is to claim that there was _'harmony' _and make Jews responsible for all Arab Muslim wars.
*Try that somewhere else with idiots of Your level.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda idiotic on a new level even for You.
> How many Arab Muslim wars in that region before Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Egyptian-Ottoman war 50 years before the 1st Zionist immigration.
> Like the Arab wars of WWI.
> 
> List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were only two listed for Palestine and they were both sparked by external forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection; You said there was no War Zone before Israel and that is not true. Anyone who takes your comment seriously would actually believe there was “ peace” before 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were under attack. Is that what you mean by no peace? That was by external forces.
Click to expand...


External forces like Arab invasions?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*US Leaves Poor Israel All Alone At UN Human Rights Council*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *US Leaves Poor Israel All Alone At UN Human Rights Council*



Odd that an Islamic terrorist hugger would be whining about human rights.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *US Leaves Poor Israel All Alone At UN Human Rights Council*
> 
> **



Unarmed Protest


P F Tinmore said:


> *US Leaves Poor Israel All Alone At UN Human Rights Council*
> 
> **




Unarmed Protesters????


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How Does Israel Treat Non-Jews Born In Their Country?*

**


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *How Does Israel Treat Non-Jews Born In Their Country?*
> 
> **



How do the Palestinians  treat Jews? They kill them, celebrate with candy, and then name streets after them.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *How Does Israel Treat Non-Jews Born In Their Country?*
> 
> **




So Israel doesn't have jus soli access to citizenship.  Neither do most countries in the world.  

And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?



Illegal immigration into who's borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
Click to expand...

Israel has borders?
Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
Click to expand...


Palestine sure doesn't.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
Click to expand...


We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
Click to expand...

Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
Click to expand...


Occupying the shit out of you guys.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
Click to expand...


So now the


P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
Click to expand...


So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are FOR illegal immigration why are do you argue against the "settlements"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
Click to expand...

Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
Click to expand...


What borders do you feel are real?


----------



## Shusha

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What borders do you feel are real?




For Jews?  He thinks the ones in Germany are just fine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
Click to expand...


My, such an angry Islamist. You find it infuriating that the Islamist colonial settler project is interrupted by Jews.  The very people who are reviled in the hate and war manual you call the koran and the people you once defined as dhimmis have left you in the dust bin of history.


Oh the pain!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
Click to expand...


Then "withdraw" is the wrong term.
Real border is all of the mandate.
Giving away Gaza was an act of great generosity. 

Israel should liberate Judea in the next 5 years or Judea liberates itself, with rest of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then "withdraw" is the wrong term.
> Real border is all of the mandate.
> Giving away Gaza was an act of great generosity.
> 
> Israel should liberate Judea in the next 5 years or Judea liberates itself, with rest of Israel.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> Real border is all of the mandate.


Indeed, those apply to everyone with Palestinian citizenship.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration into who's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
Click to expand...


Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then "withdraw" is the wrong term.
> Real border is all of the mandate.
> Giving away Gaza was an act of great generosity.
> 
> Israel should liberate Judea in the next 5 years or Judea liberates itself, with rest of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real border is all of the mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, those apply to everyone with Palestinian citizenship.
Click to expand...


*The implementation of Palestinian citizenship was issued in unequal terms.*

Millions of Jews were banned from exercising their rights in a state that was established specifically with the purpose of ensuring their self determination.
The citizenship was of a British colony, not an Arab state, and surely not independent.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then "withdraw" is the wrong term.
> Real border is all of the mandate.
> Giving away Gaza was an act of great generosity.
> 
> Israel should liberate Judea in the next 5 years or Judea liberates itself, with rest of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real border is all of the mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, those apply to everyone with Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The implementation of Palestinian citizenship was issued in unequal terms.*
> 
> Millions of Jews were banned from exercising their rights in a state that was established specifically with the purpose of ensuring their self determination.
> The citizenship was of a British colony, not an Arab state, and surely not independent.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> The citizenship was of a British colony, not an Arab state,


You are so full of misinformation. (Israeli bullshit propaganda.)
--------------------
With regard to nationality of the inhabitants of mandated territories, in general, the Council of the League of Nations adopted the following resolution on 23 April 1923:

92  League of Nations, _Official Journal_, June 1923, p. 604. For background information on this resolut (...)

“(1) The status of the native inhabitants of a Mandated territory is distinct from that of the nationals of the Mandatory Power....
(2) The native inhabitants of a Mandated territory are not invested with the nationality of the Mandatory Power by means of the protection extended to them…”92

Then you draw your conclusions on false premise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has borders?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
Click to expand...

Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then "withdraw" is the wrong term.
> Real border is all of the mandate.
> Giving away Gaza was an act of great generosity.
> 
> Israel should liberate Judea in the next 5 years or Judea liberates itself, with rest of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real border is all of the mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, those apply to everyone with Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The implementation of Palestinian citizenship was issued in unequal terms.*
> 
> Millions of Jews were banned from exercising their rights in a state that was established specifically with the purpose of ensuring their self determination.
> The citizenship was of a British colony, not an Arab state, and surely not independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The citizenship was of a British colony, not an Arab state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so full of misinformation. (Israeli bullshit propaganda.)
> --------------------
> With regard to nationality of the inhabitants of mandated territories, in general, the Council of the League of Nations adopted the following resolution on 23 April 1923:
> 
> 92  League of Nations, _Official Journal_, June 1923, p. 604. For background information on this resolut (...)
> 
> “(1) The status of the native inhabitants of a Mandated territory is distinct from that of the nationals of the Mandatory Power....
> (2) The native inhabitants of a Mandated territory are not invested with the nationality of the Mandatory Power by means of the protection extended to them…”92
> 
> Then you draw your conclusions on false premise.
Click to expand...


Ok, how does that contradict my statement?
Citizens of British colonies weren't direct citizens of Britain, they were citizens of colonies, not of any independent nation. Virtually every group opposed their rule.

Now You go pretending it was an Arab state, with Jerusalem as a capital.
If a British colony is the only time Arabs claim they had a state with a capital in Jerusalem, then the argument is evidently self defeating.


----------



## rylah

Arabs specifically built a different city for a capital.
Build new capital, in the land of Jerusalem??
Classic Arab colonialism.

*Ramla*

According to the 9th-century Arab geographer Ya'qubi, _ar-Ramleh_ (Ramla) was founded in 716 by the governor of the Ummayad District of Palestine (_Jund Filastin_), Sulayman ibn Abd al-Malik, brother and successor of Caliph Walid I. Its name was derived from the Arabic word _raml_ (رمل), meaning sand.[8] The name of La Rambla, a major street of Barcelona, is ultimately derived from the same linguistic origin. The early residents came from nearby _Ludd_ (Lydda, Lod). Ramla flourished as the capital of _Jund Filastin_, which was one of the five districts of the Syrian province of the Ummayad and Abbasid empires.[9]

Ramla was the principal city and district capital almost until the arrival of the Crusaders in the 11th century.

Ramla - Wikipedia


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
Click to expand...


You mean the borders that the Arabs did not recognize or respect?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
Click to expand...

Israel was the only nation, with whom Arab states signed those lines concerning Palestine.
It confirms Israeli legal sovereignty over all of Mandatory Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the borders that the Arabs did not recognize or respect?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the borders that the Arabs did not recognize or respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Arabs wanted a bigger Arab empire, 
couldn't get just that one little bit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the borders that the Arabs did not recognize or respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs wanted a bigger Arab empire,
> couldn't get just that one little bit.
Click to expand...

The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. They didn't call for any extra.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the borders that the Arabs did not recognize or respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs wanted a bigger Arab empire,
> couldn't get just that one little bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. They didn't call for any extra.
Click to expand...


*The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. *

The Jewish 1948 declaration of independence.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. They didn't call for any extra.



Yep.  The Jewish Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders.  They didn't call for any extra.  Those borders have been confirmed by many treaties over the years.  The secession of a new sovereign state within those borders, and the subsequent creation of new borders can only come about as a result of negotiation and treaty between the Parties involved.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. They didn't call for any extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The Jewish Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders.  They didn't call for any extra.  Those borders have been confirmed by many treaties over the years.  The secession of a new sovereign state within those borders, and the subsequent creation of new borders can only come about as a result of negotiation and treaty between the Parties involved.
Click to expand...

 Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. They didn't call for any extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The Jewish Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders.  They didn't call for any extra.  Those borders have been confirmed by many treaties over the years.  The secession of a new sovereign state within those borders, and the subsequent creation of new borders can only come about as a result of negotiation and treaty between the Parties involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...


Borders that were never recognized by the Arabs.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. They didn't call for any extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The Jewish Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders.  They didn't call for any extra.  Those borders have been confirmed by many treaties over the years.  The secession of a new sovereign state within those borders, and the subsequent creation of new borders can only come about as a result of negotiation and treaty between the Parties involved.
Click to expand...


Have a question ( Tried to research it but couldn’t find anything definitive. What is the difference between the “48 border” and the “ 67 Borders?”


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. They didn't call for any extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The Jewish Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders.  They didn't call for any extra.  Those borders have been confirmed by many treaties over the years.  The secession of a new sovereign state within those borders, and the subsequent creation of new borders can only come about as a result of negotiation and treaty between the Parties involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...



Lol.  I literally copied your exact words.  When Team P says something, its fact(TM) and to be taken as gospel, yet when Team I says the same thing, its an "unsubstantiated Israeli talking point".  Your double standards are astonishing.


----------



## Shusha

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders. They didn't call for any extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The Jewish Palestinian's 1948 declaration of independence was only within its own international borders.  They didn't call for any extra.  Those borders have been confirmed by many treaties over the years.  The secession of a new sovereign state within those borders, and the subsequent creation of new borders can only come about as a result of negotiation and treaty between the Parties involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have a question ( Tried to research it but couldn’t find anything definitive. What is the difference between the “48 border” and the “ 67 Borders?”
Click to expand...


Well, neither are "borders" in point of fact.  The difference is whether one rejects Israeli (Jewish) sovereignty and presence over ALL of the territory or only over SOME of the territory.  Its definitely swung in the direction of the "'48 borders" in the past dozen years or so and many who claim to be '67ers are really '48ers if you scratch the surface.  That is part of the reason for the new Basic Law in Israel -- to counter the '48er demands to dismantle Israel.  Get over it.  Never going to happen.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
Click to expand...



Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)



And WHY did Israel sign them?  Because Israel was the sovereign over the territory in question.  She had the right, the control and the capacity to sign them.  Israel, Jordan and Egypt were the ONLY local sovereigns who had the capacity and right to sign them.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hear so much about the “ 67 Borders” If they don’t exist Israeli doesn’t have to return to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
Click to expand...


Since you are so big on the Armistice Agreement on April 3 1949 Article 7 stated that The Israelis had the rights to their Holy Sites which Jordan did not comply with. My guess is that you see nothing wrong with it. Israel complained to the U.N. !!! but nothing was done. That will never happen again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are so big on the Armistice Agreement on April 3 1949 Article 7 stated that The Israelis had the rights to their Holy Sites which Jordan did not comply with. My guess is that you see nothing wrong with it. Israel complained to the U.N. !!! but nothing was done. That will never happen again.
Click to expand...

That's Jordan. The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the armistice lines merely defined areas of occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
Click to expand...

Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949

*Article V*
1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the
> So the Armistice lines defined by the U.N. in 1949 really weren’t Borders? Good. That means the “ 67 Borders “ never existed so Israel is under no obligation to go back to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
Click to expand...


Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
Click to expand...

The Palestinians were not a party to the war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were not a party to the war.
Click to expand...


Or a party to Palestine.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were not a party to the war.
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were not a party to the war.
Click to expand...


So? The above has nothing to do with the Palestinians demanding some of the “ 67 Borders” we hear so much about. If the Armistice Agreement is to be taken seriously all “ Agreements” should be enforced  including Israel’s right to religious sites which they weren’t.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were not a party to the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were not a party to the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? The above has nothing to do with the Palestinians demanding some of the “ 67 Borders” we hear so much about. If the Armistice Agreement is to be taken seriously all “ Agreements” should be enforced  including Israel’s right to religious sites which they weren’t.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Norway Demands Israel to Explain Seizure of Boat Bound for Gaza*

The spokesman for the Norwegian foreign affairs ministry in Oslo said:

“We have asked the Israeli authorities to clarify the circumstances around the seizure of the vessel and the legal basis for the intervention.”

A spokesman for Israel’s Foreign Ministry declined to comment.

Norway Demands Israel to Explain Seizure of Boat Bound for Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

*US Paid Millions to PA Security Forces, despite Aid Freeze*

The US has released millions of dollars in frozen aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA), but only for Israeli-Palestinian security cooperation.

The revelations show that the US “chose to allocate specific funds for the current fiscal year to specific PA programmes that ostensibly serve American interests,” a US State Department official said yesterday.

US Paid Millions to PA Security Forces, despite Aid Freeze (VIDEO)


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Meh... whatev.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel forces teachers to leave Palestine *

Israel is obstructing academic freedom at Palestinian universities through various measures, including closing colleges and denying visas for visiting professors.

*Israel forces teachers to leave Palestine*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to withdraw to its real borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what you think those “ real Borders” are since you feel that the creation is Israel is “ occupation “.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


Whining.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (that Israel signed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whining.
Click to expand...

What did your post have to do with the international border between Lebanon and Palestine?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please why the Palestinians are entitled to any land within those borders linking Gaza to the W. Bank. If that was part of the 49th Armistice Agreement provide the
> 
> 
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did your post have to do with the international border between Lebanon and Palestine?
Click to expand...


Did you ever say who signed the agreement on the Palestinian side?
Any Arabs? Any Muslims? Was it all Jews?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try Google. The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *​
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did your post have to do with the international border between Lebanon and Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever say who signed the agreement on the Palestinian side?
> Any Arabs? Any Muslims? Was it all Jews?
Click to expand...

Nice duck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who signed on the Palestinian side? Was it a bunch of Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did your post have to do with the international border between Lebanon and Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever say who signed the agreement on the Palestinian side?
> Any Arabs? Any Muslims? Was it all Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
Click to expand...


_*Article V*
1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *

Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
_
Tell us more about the signatories on the Palestine side.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did your post have to do with the international border between Lebanon and Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever say who signed the agreement on the Palestinian side?
> Any Arabs? Any Muslims? Was it all Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *
> 
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> _
> Tell us more about the signatories on the Palestine side.
Click to expand...

The armistice line was between Lebanese and Israeli troops. The Palestinians didn't need to sign anything.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whining.
> 
> 
> 
> What did your post have to do with the international border between Lebanon and Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever say who signed the agreement on the Palestinian side?
> Any Arabs? Any Muslims? Was it all Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *
> 
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> _
> Tell us more about the signatories on the Palestine side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The armistice line was between Lebanese and Israeli troops. The Palestinians didn't need to sign anything.
Click to expand...


I guess we're back to the place where you will insist that the Treaty of Lausanne created your imagined "country of Pally'land" with your imagined "international borders".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whining.
> 
> 
> 
> What did your post have to do with the international border between Lebanon and Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever say who signed the agreement on the Palestinian side?
> Any Arabs? Any Muslims? Was it all Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *
> 
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> _
> Tell us more about the signatories on the Palestine side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The armistice line was between Lebanese and Israeli troops. The Palestinians didn't need to sign anything.
Click to expand...


*The Palestinians didn't need to sign anything. *

So why does the boundary matter in your claims for "Palestinian" territory?
Matters more for Israeli territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did your post have to do with the international border between Lebanon and Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever say who signed the agreement on the Palestinian side?
> Any Arabs? Any Muslims? Was it all Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *
> 
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> _
> Tell us more about the signatories on the Palestine side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The armistice line was between Lebanese and Israeli troops. The Palestinians didn't need to sign anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians didn't need to sign anything. *
> 
> So why does the boundary matter in your claims for "Palestinian" territory?
> Matters more for Israeli territory.
Click to expand...

The armistice line did not change Palestine's international border.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever say who signed the agreement on the Palestinian side?
> Any Arabs? Any Muslims? Was it all Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *
> 
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> _
> Tell us more about the signatories on the Palestine side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The armistice line was between Lebanese and Israeli troops. The Palestinians didn't need to sign anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians didn't need to sign anything. *
> 
> So why does the boundary matter in your claims for "Palestinian" territory?
> Matters more for Israeli territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The armistice line did not change Palestine's international border.
Click to expand...


You mean Israel.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel forces teachers to leave Palestine *
> 
> Israel is obstructing academic freedom at Palestinian universities through various measures, including closing colleges and denying visas for visiting professors.
> 
> *Israel forces teachers to leave Palestine*



Translation:  BDS is awesome.  Oh wait, what do you mean you are going to boycott, divest and sanction Arab Palestine?  That's not FAIR.  Whine.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*US refused visa to Palestinian officials attending UN meeting *

Six Palestinian officials who were scheduled to give a presentation at the UN office in New York have been denied visas by the US without any explanation. The officials were due to attend a high-level meeting on development yesterday to present a report on Palestinian implementation of UN goals for 2030.

Mansour said that as the host country the US has violated the UN agreement by refusing entry to a delegation from one of the members of the world body. It’s reported that he will send a letter of protest to the General Assembly committee dealing with host country relations.

US refused visa to Palestinian officials attending UN meeting


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Saudi Arabia backs away from ‘Deal of the Century’*

The Israeli newspaper, 
_Haaretz,_ revealed a letter sent by Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz to the White House in which Saudi Arabia expressed its rejection of US President Donald Trump’s peace plan.

Haaretz said in a report that: “Saudi Arabia has informed US President Donald Trump’s administration that it will not be able to support its peace plan between Israel and Palestine, known in the media as the ‘Deal of the Century’, if it does not state that East Jerusalem would be the capital of the Palestinian state.”

Haaretz quoted two diplomats who participated in the peace plan talks as saying: “Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz expressed his support for the Palestinian position and assured Arab leaders that the kingdom is still committed to the 2002 Arab peace initiative, which stipulates the establishment of a Palestinian state on the borders of 1967, with East Jerusalem as its capital.”

Saudi Arabia backs away from ‘Deal of the Century’


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Saudi Arabia backs away from ‘Deal of the Century’*
> 
> The Israeli newspaper,
> _Haaretz,_ revealed a letter sent by Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz to the White House in which Saudi Arabia expressed its rejection of US President Donald Trump’s peace plan.
> 
> Haaretz said in a report that: “Saudi Arabia has informed US President Donald Trump’s administration that it will not be able to support its peace plan between Israel and Palestine, known in the media as the ‘Deal of the Century’, if it does not state that East Jerusalem would be the capital of the Palestinian state.”
> 
> Haaretz quoted two diplomats who participated in the peace plan talks as saying: “Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz expressed his support for the Palestinian position and assured Arab leaders that the kingdom is still committed to the 2002 Arab peace initiative, which stipulates the establishment of a Palestinian state on the borders of 1967, with East Jerusalem as its capital.”
> 
> Saudi Arabia backs away from ‘Deal of the Century’



Saud8 Arabia was not a party to the peace agreement.

But honestly, who cares? Arabs-Moslems posing as “Pal’istanians” are not going to agree to anything plan of any kind. They’re not going to risk anything that might impact their welfare fraud entitlement.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sweden activists recount abuse while in Israeli custody*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Sweden activists recount abuse while in Israeli custody*




Good thing they weren't on the wrong side of the Gaza or PA Islamic terrorists. They might have disappeared in the night, never to be seen again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*For Second Time in Two Weeks: U.S. Jews Walk Off Birthright Trip to Join Anti-occupation Activity *

A group of eight young Americans who are visiting Israel as part of a Birthright-Israel trip left the tour during a visit to Jerusalem's City of David, choosing instead to conduct a solidarity visit with a Palestinian family slated for eviction from their home by the Jewish National Fund and Ir David Foundation (Elad), a right-wing organization.

For second time in two weeks: U.S. Jews walk off Birthright trip to join anti-occupation activity


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *For Second Time in Two Weeks: U.S. Jews Walk Off Birthright Trip to Join Anti-occupation Activity *
> 
> A group of eight young Americans who are visiting Israel as part of a Birthright-Israel trip left the tour during a visit to Jerusalem's City of David, choosing instead to conduct a solidarity visit with a Palestinian family slated for eviction from their home by the Jewish National Fund and Ir David Foundation (Elad), a right-wing organization.
> 
> For second time in two weeks: U.S. Jews walk off Birthright trip to join anti-occupation activity



Eight people. Wow. That sounds like the start of something really inconsequential.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *US refused visa to Palestinian officials attending UN meeting *
> 
> Six Palestinian officials who were scheduled to give a presentation at the UN office in New York have been denied visas by the US without any explanation. The officials were due to attend a high-level meeting on development yesterday to present a report on Palestinian implementation of UN goals for 2030.
> 
> Mansour said that as the host country the US has violated the UN agreement by refusing entry to a delegation from one of the members of the world body. It’s reported that he will send a letter of protest to the General Assembly committee dealing with host country relations.
> 
> US refused visa to Palestinian officials attending UN meeting



Good.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *For Second Time in Two Weeks: U.S. Jews Walk Off Birthright Trip to Join Anti-occupation Activity *
> 
> A group of eight young Americans who are visiting Israel as part of a Birthright-Israel trip left the tour during a visit to Jerusalem's City of David, choosing instead to conduct a solidarity visit with a Palestinian family slated for eviction from their home by the Jewish National Fund and Ir David Foundation (Elad), a right-wing organization.
> 
> For second time in two weeks: U.S. Jews walk off Birthright trip to join anti-occupation activity



Did they help them pack?


----------



## member

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *US refused visa to Palestinian officials attending UN meeting *
> 
> Six Palestinian officials who were scheduled to give a presentation at the UN office in New York have been denied visas by the US without any explanation. The officials were due to attend a high-level meeting on development yesterday to present a report on Palestinian implementation of UN goals for 2030.
> 
> Mansour said that as the host country the US has violated the UN agreement by refusing entry to a delegation from one of the members of the world body. It’s reported that he will send a letter of protest to the General Assembly committee dealing with host country relations.
> 
> US refused visa to Palestinian officials attending UN meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
Click to expand...


*"Palestinian Official"*

I still can't get a clear picture of what ONE 

 really looks like ?  you know, an official looking.....palestinian official ?

abbas, et aL  - oh yeah, he loves those  

 UN luncheon meetings.....scarfing up all the delicacies....drinking champagne...

 - he gets a lot of work done during these luncheons on behalf of the ramallah refugee-camp residents.....



...and hamass - hmmm, you think they have an official looking ....._look_ about them?  






so - who's left then ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hasbara is dead*

Maybe it was when Benjamin Netanyahu said Israel would respond to flaming kites from Gaza with an “iron fist.” Or maybe when 13 senators bucked the Israel lobby to call for an easing of the siege on Gaza. Or maybe when five young American Jewish women walked off their “Birthright” trip saying they needed to see the occupation.

Or maybe it was the election in a New York Democratic congressional primary of Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez even after she described Israel’s actions in Gaza as a “massacre.” Or maybe it was the two Israeli government ministers who issued statements justifying the deportation of an American who supports boycott against Israel, with one minister saying, “This is a Jew who tried to abuse this fact.”

Hasbara has died. The Israeli effort to “explain” its actions to the world– that era is over. Israel has given up trying to explain itself to fair-minded people. Because the fair-minded have all made up their minds; the slaughter in Gaza has seen to that. And Israel doesn’t think they are fair anyway.

Hasbara is dead


----------



## Hollie

*Taqiyya is dead.


*


----------



## RoccoR

All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

There will, for the foreseeable future, be those people → for whatever the reason → that will carry-on the promotion of anti-Israeli rhetoric.  Just as there will be people that when the hear "Palestinian" will conjure the mental image of the Black-hooded and masked HAMAS, Palestine Islamic Jihad, Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, Palestine Liberation Organization and Harakat al-Sabireen.  



 
​They are all Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, or Asymmetric Fighters.  And despicable.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Hasbara is dead*


*(COMMENT)*

It is a matter of perspective.  The difference is that the various aspects of the Arab Palestinian communities enjoy killing and consider it a patriotic and religious duty to kill men, women and especially children.  The difference is that although the Israelis have inadvertently killed civilians it was because the Arab Palestinians have a policy of Locating of they terrorists inside Densely Populated Areas, refusing to Remove Civilians from the Vicinity of Palestinian Terrorist Operations, and utilizing the presence of a civilian to render certain points, areas or operatives immune from interdiction or neutralization.  All of these act by the Arab Palestinians are praised by their religious and political leaders, and all of these act are violations of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Not only have the proud and brave Arab Palestinians kidnapped and murdered civilians in the past, they have "use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place."

Hasbara may be a policy of the past, but it does not mean that people will not be reminded that the Arab Palestinians are the same people that carried out the Olympic Massacre, the fatal bus bombing in Jerusalem, suicide Bomber Attacks School Bus in Gush Katif, the huge Suicide Bomber at Pizzaria in Jerusalem, the twin suicide bombers in an immigrant neighborhood of Tel Aviv, the various other attacks, hijackings, rocket and mortal attacks not mentioned.  Every single one a violation Customary and International Humanitarian Law; not to mention how these events are examples of just how diabolically repugnant and immoral the Arab Palestinians is as a culture. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There will, for the foreseeable future, be those people → for whatever the reason → that will carry-on the promotion of anti-Israeli rhetoric.  Just as there will be people that when the hear "Palestinian" will conjure the mental image of the Black-hooded and masked HAMAS, Palestine Islamic Jihad, Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, Palestine Liberation Organization and Harakat al-Sabireen.
> View attachment 208422
> ​They are all Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, or Asymmetric Fighters.  And despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hasbara is dead*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is a matter of perspective.  The difference is that the various aspects of the Arab Palestinian communities enjoy killing and consider it a patriotic and religious duty to kill men, women and especially children.  The difference is that although the Israelis have inadvertently killed civilians it was because the Arab Palestinians have a policy of Locating of they terrorists inside Densely Populated Areas, refusing to Remove Civilians from the Vicinity of Palestinian Terrorist Operations, and utilizing the presence of a civilian to render certain points, areas or operatives immune from interdiction or neutralization.  All of these act by the Arab Palestinians are praised by their religious and political leaders, and all of these act are violations of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Not only have the proud and brave Arab Palestinians kidnapped and murdered civilians in the past, they have "use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place."
> 
> Hasbara may be a policy of the past, but it does not mean that people will not be reminded that the Arab Palestinians are the same people that carried out the Olympic Massacre, the fatal bus bombing in Jerusalem, suicide Bomber Attacks School Bus in Gush Katif, the huge Suicide Bomber at Pizzaria in Jerusalem, the twin suicide bombers in an immigrant neighborhood of Tel Aviv, the various other attacks, hijackings, rocket and mortal attacks not mentioned.  Every single one a violation Customary and International Humanitarian Law; not to mention how these events are examples of just how diabolically repugnant and immoral the Arab Palestinians is as a culture.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Oh jeese, another slime the Palestinians post.

All that is chickenfeed compared Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

There you go!



P F Tinmore said:


> Oh jeese, another slime the Palestinians post.
> All that is chickenfeed compared Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

There is NO slime there at all.  It is a clear representation of the reality.  Like I said, if anything, it is a much too conservative view of the monstrous activities perpetrated by the Arab Palestinian and their violence.

Nothing I said was untrue.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, another slime the Palestinians post.
> All that is chickenfeed compared Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is NO slime there at all.  It is a clear representation of the reality.  Like I said, if anything, it is a much too conservative view of the monstrous activities perpetrated by the Arab Palestinian and their violence.
> 
> Nothing I said was untrue.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Only because you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, another slime the Palestinians post.
> All that is chickenfeed compared Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is NO slime there at all.  It is a clear representation of the reality.  Like I said, if anything, it is a much too conservative view of the monstrous activities perpetrated by the Arab Palestinian and their violence.
> 
> Nothing I said was untrue.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves.
Click to expand...


Palestinians murdering children, "It was self-defense!"


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, another slime the Palestinians post.
> All that is chickenfeed compared Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is NO slime there at all.  It is a clear representation of the reality.  Like I said, if anything, it is a much too conservative view of the monstrous activities perpetrated by the Arab Palestinian and their violence.
> 
> Nothing I said was untrue.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves.
Click to expand...


Shirley, you don’t believe that acts of Islamic terrorism are defensive. 

Indeed.


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, another slime the Palestinians post.
> All that is chickenfeed compared Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is NO slime there at all.  It is a clear representation of the reality.  Like I said, if anything, it is a much too conservative view of the monstrous activities perpetrated by the Arab Palestinian and their violence.
> 
> Nothing I said was untrue.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shirley, you don’t believe that acts of Islamic terrorism are defensive.
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...





 *“Shirley, you don’t believe that acts of Islamic terrorism are defensive.”*













 _Hello_?….





 Yes, yes _they_... 

  do..............






(“....and don’t call me _Shirley”_).


----------



## member

RoccoR said:


> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, another slime the Palestinians post.
> All that is chickenfeed compared Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is NO slime there at all.  It is a clear representation of the reality.  Like I said, if anything, it is a much too conservative view of the monstrous activities perpetrated by the Arab Palestinian and their violence.
> 
> Nothing I said was untrue.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...





 *"There is NO slime there at all.  It is a clear representation of the reality.* 







 ...*Like I said........"*









*..."save yourself."*  take a break............


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Oh, come now...  You know that I have defended the Arab Palestinian "right to self-defense" on more than just a several number of occasions.



P F Tinmore said:


> Only because you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves.


*(COMMENT)*

The question is, what is to be gained *(what exactly is defended)* when the Arab Palestinian:

•  hijacks a ship or commerical aircraft - killing passengers?
•  openly attacks an Olympic Team in competition and killing unarmed Olympians?
•  suicide bomb public places and killing patrons?
•  fire rockets and mortars indiscriminately into civilian neighborhoods?
•  kidnap and murder unarmed citizens?
•  stop commerical buses and kill everyone on-board?
•  target and bomb school buses?
•  bombing checkpoints, roadblocks, and border crossing just to kill civilians and create havoc?
•  detonating explosive devices in open air markets, shopping districts and tourist pavillioons?
•  using vehicles as a weapon to attack pedestrians?
•  indiscriminate stabbing attacks of unsuspecting bystanders?
•  etc, etc, etc?​
What are these Hostile Arab Palestinian Perpetrators (HoAP Perps) actually defending when they kill a civilian *(what was the military objective)*??
*
(ANSWER)*

Nothing!  Absolutely nothing...

Nothing the HoAP Perps have done in their compilation of attack and history of past criminal behaviors, adheres to what is morally right or holding to a conventional standard of conduct associated with the Customary and International Humanitarian Law.

Now you may portray this as _(how you say)_ a "drop on the bucket."  BUT!  In reality, these events are the trigger and precursor to the conventional warfare responses and retaliations.

As in previous wars in the past _(Customary Rules of Law)_, *• IF* → the HoAP Perps dispense with the general Rule of Law and the standards outlined in the international community 19 international legal instruments _(International Conventions)_ to prevent terrorist acts, the United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy and the associated Resolutions, and conduct operations outside this standards *• THEN →* the HoAP Preps cannot politically or diplomatically hold Israel to those same standards.  *• IF* → the HoAP Perps use civilians to screen hostile operations, *• THEN →* the HoAP Preps cannot hold the Israelis liable for deaths and injuries.

Under the current conditions and after a half-century or more of international observation, nothing the international community has done could be considered as furthering the objectives of regional peace.  The UN and the Security Council have totally and equivalently failed.  There is no reason to even bother with the UN.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh, come now...  You know that I have defended the Arab Palestinian "right to self-defense" on more than just a several number of occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only because you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The question is, what is to be gained *(what exactly is defended)* when the Arab Palestinian:
> 
> •  hijacks a ship or commerical aircraft - killing passengers?
> •  openly attacks an Olympic Team in competition and killing unarmed Olympians?
> •  suicide bomb public places and killing patrons?
> •  fire rockets and mortars indiscriminately into civilian neighborhoods?
> •  kidnap and murder unarmed citizens?
> •  stop commerical buses and kill everyone on-board?
> •  target and bomb school buses?
> •  bombing checkpoints, roadblocks, and border crossing just to kill civilians and create havoc?
> •  detonating explosive devices in open air markets, shopping districts and tourist pavillioons?
> •  using vehicles as a weapon to attack pedestrians?
> •  indiscriminate stabbing attacks of unsuspecting bystanders?
> •  etc, etc, etc?​
> What are these Hostile Arab Palestinian Perpetrators (HoAP Perps) actually defending when they kill a civilian *(what was the military objective)*??
> *
> (ANSWER)*
> 
> Nothing!  Absolutely nothing...
> 
> Nothing the HoAP Perps have done in their compilation of attack and history of past criminal behaviors, adheres to what is morally right or holding to a conventional standard of conduct associated with the Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> Now you may portray this as _(how you say)_ a "drop on the bucket."  BUT!  In reality, these events are the trigger and precursor to the conventional warfare responses and retaliations.
> 
> As in previous wars in the past _(Customary Rules of Law)_, *• IF* → the HoAP Perps dispense with the general Rule of Law and the standards outlined in the international community 19 international legal instruments _(International Conventions)_ to prevent terrorist acts, the United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy and the associated Resolutions, and conduct operations outside this standards *• THEN →* the HoAP Preps cannot politically or diplomatically hold Israel to those same standards.  *• IF* → the HoAP Perps use civilians to screen hostile operations, *• THEN →* the HoAP Preps cannot hold the Israelis liable for deaths and injuries.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Do you consider illegal settlers who live on stolen land and participate and/or support Israel's crimes to be "innocent civilians?"


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is a territorial land dispute_ (Area "C" fully Israeli Jurisdiction)_ for which the Arab Palestinians never even tried to exercise either the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords or the requirements for resolution under the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Having not exercise the Rule of Law, *YOUR ANSER IS NO*!
The Arab Palestinians do not now, nor have they ever followed the Declaration or Principles or the Rul of Law.

Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
*The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*​


P F Tinmore said:


> Do you consider illegal settlers who live on stolen land and participate and/or support Israel's crimes to be "innocent civilians?"


*(COMMENT)*

This is the case of the Arab Palestinians agreeing to a Treaty (Oslo Accords) and then backing out of the agreement when the Israelis, after finding no good faith at negotiations, exercise their options.

*(QUESTION)*

At what point in history did the Arab Palestinians ever exercise sovereignty over Area "C?"  *• IF →* it is not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty, *• THEN →* what is to prevent the Israelis from passing a domestic law  over a territory to which it has uncontested _(no dispute resolution)_ full authority?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute_ (Area "C" fully Israeli Jurisdiction)_ for which the Arab Palestinians never even tried to exercise either the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords or the requirements for resolution under the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Having not exercise the Rule of Law, *YOUR ANSER IS NO*!
> The Arab Palestinians do not now, nor have they ever followed the Declaration or Principles or the Rul of Law.
> 
> Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider illegal settlers who live on stolen land and participate and/or support Israel's crimes to be "innocent civilians?"
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is the case of the Arab Palestinians agreeing to a Treaty (Oslo Accords) and then backing out of the agreement when the Israelis, after finding no good faith at negotiations, exercise their options.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> At what point in history did the Arab Palestinians ever exercise sovereignty over Area "C?"  *• IF →* it is not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty, *• THEN →* what is to prevent the Israelis from passing a domestic law  over a territory to which it has uncontested _(no dispute resolution)_ full authority?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> This is a territorial land dispute


No it isn't. Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders. There is no dispute.

Then you base yous conclusions on false premise.

Israel never considered international law.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute_ (Area "C" fully Israeli Jurisdiction)_ for which the Arab Palestinians never even tried to exercise either the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords or the requirements for resolution under the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Having not exercise the Rule of Law, *YOUR ANSER IS NO*!
> The Arab Palestinians do not now, nor have they ever followed the Declaration or Principles or the Rul of Law.
> 
> Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider illegal settlers who live on stolen land and participate and/or support Israel's crimes to be "innocent civilians?"
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is the case of the Arab Palestinians agreeing to a Treaty (Oslo Accords) and then backing out of the agreement when the Israelis, after finding no good faith at negotiations, exercise their options.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> At what point in history did the Arab Palestinians ever exercise sovereignty over Area "C?"  *• IF →* it is not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty, *• THEN →* what is to prevent the Israelis from passing a domestic law  over a territory to which it has uncontested _(no dispute resolution)_ full authority?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders. There is no dispute.
> 
> Then you base yous conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Israel never considered international law.
Click to expand...


* Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders.*

Weren't those borders set by Israeli signers?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Palestinians need to move. When Jews were being treated poorly in Europe and the ME they moved. To Israel, to the US, etc. It has been 70 years. Israel will not budge. They won the territory via war. Heck Islam should know they basically eviscerated Byzantine Christianity. America did the same to Mexico when taking Texas and Cali.

America is not returning Texas and Cali to Mexico. Turkey is not giving Istanbul back to the Christians and renaming back to Constantinople. Israel is taking the West Bank and Gaza. Slowly but surely. There are what 54 mostly Islamic countries in the world and only one tiny Jewish one. If you are being treated poorly then move!

Is that not simple? I don't get it.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute_ (Area "C" fully Israeli Jurisdiction)_ for which the Arab Palestinians never even tried to exercise either the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords or the requirements for resolution under the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Having not exercise the Rule of Law, *YOUR ANSER IS NO*!
> The Arab Palestinians do not now, nor have they ever followed the Declaration or Principles or the Rul of Law.
> 
> Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider illegal settlers who live on stolen land and participate and/or support Israel's crimes to be "innocent civilians?"
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is the case of the Arab Palestinians agreeing to a Treaty (Oslo Accords) and then backing out of the agreement when the Israelis, after finding no good faith at negotiations, exercise their options.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> At what point in history did the Arab Palestinians ever exercise sovereignty over Area "C?"  *• IF →* it is not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty, *• THEN →* what is to prevent the Israelis from passing a domestic law  over a territory to which it has uncontested _(no dispute resolution)_ full authority?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders. There is no dispute.
> 
> Then you base yous conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Israel never considered international law.
Click to expand...








Yep, and You still don't get what You've just said.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You cannot prove this.  This is just something that the Arab Palestinian wants to believe.  But it is false.  The Allied Powers demarcation Lines have no connection to today's Arab Palestinian.



P F Tinmore said:


> No it isn't. Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders. There is no dispute.
> 
> Then you base yous conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Israel never considered international law.


*(COMMENT)*

This is just a desperate attempt for the Arab Palestinian to grasp at some territorial legitimacy.   The Allied Powers never established an Arab Palestinian State in the territory that was formerly under the administration of the Mandate. 

*• IF →* this is all you have, *• THEN →* you are sadly out of luck.

You are presenting an *argumentum ad misericordiam*, which is an "appeal to pity."  We are asked to accept a premise on the misuse of a proper name in order to be the single justification for a larger concept.

This is a case for misunderstanding the definition of "Palestine."  See the UN Memo from the Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs (2012) and the first Palestine Order in Council (1922). 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

We can argue for another 70 years. Israel will not acquiesce. Palestinians need to move. IMO.


----------



## rylah

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We can argue for another 70 years. Israel will not acquiesce. Palestinians need to move. IMO.



Arabs should support Israel, the only country which can provide them resources and wealth.
If they do we all have villas living separately.

They still put kitty faces pretending they didn't screw their life wanting to murder the Jews.
The later are more business oriented.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Arabs may but Muslims will not. Again they need to move.


----------



## rylah

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Arabs may but Muslims will not. Again they need to move.



Disagree. 
Modern Israel just turned 70, just 70.
The Tshuva movement will do its' course.
There's no real threat from within (beyond the normal criminality) where Israel holds full sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute_ (Area "C" fully Israeli Jurisdiction)_ for which the Arab Palestinians never even tried to exercise either the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords or the requirements for resolution under the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Having not exercise the Rule of Law, *YOUR ANSER IS NO*!
> The Arab Palestinians do not now, nor have they ever followed the Declaration or Principles or the Rul of Law.
> 
> Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider illegal settlers who live on stolen land and participate and/or support Israel's crimes to be "innocent civilians?"
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is the case of the Arab Palestinians agreeing to a Treaty (Oslo Accords) and then backing out of the agreement when the Israelis, after finding no good faith at negotiations, exercise their options.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> At what point in history did the Arab Palestinians ever exercise sovereignty over Area "C?"  *• IF →* it is not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty, *• THEN →* what is to prevent the Israelis from passing a domestic law  over a territory to which it has uncontested _(no dispute resolution)_ full authority?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders. There is no dispute.
> 
> Then you base yous conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Israel never considered international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders.*
> 
> Weren't those borders set by Israeli signers?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Palestine doesn’t exist and never existed. The Arabs who lived there and their allies were conquered in the wars of 1948 and 1967. Similarly to what the US did to native Americans and to Mexico when they took Cali and Texas.

Islam basically took all of its property by force. Their prophet was a warlord. I am not sure who Jesus was but for certain history agrees he was not a warlord.

Palestinians who are unhappy need to move. Jews did. From Europe and Russia.


----------



## rylah

*Israel 2065: 20 million residents, every third citizen - ultra-Orthodox*
*According to a forecast published by the Central Bureau of Statistics, the share of the haredi population is expected to rise from 11% in 2015 to 20% in 2040 and 32% in 2065. *

At the end of 2015, the population of Jews and Others (foreign workers) was 6.7 million. In 25 years, in 2040, the Central Bureau of Statistics expects that this population will number about 10 million people, while in the next 50 years it will reach about 16 million people.In the next 25 years, the share of Jews and others in the total population is expected to remain Stable around 79%, as it was in 2015. In 50 years the share of Jews and others is expected to rise to 81%.

According to the forecast, the share of the haredi population is expected to rise from 11% of the total population in Israel in 2015 to 20% in 2040 and 32% in 2065. Among the Jewish and other population, the ultra-Orthodox population is expected to rise from 14% In 2040 and 40% in 2065.

The Arab population is estimated to be 1.8 million at the end of 2015. In 2022, there will be approximately 2 million Arabs in Israel, while in 2045 the Arab population is expected to be 3 million, and towards the end of the projection period in 2065, Will stand at 3.8 million people.

And what about ages? At the end of 2015, the number of children up to age 14 was 2.4 million, which constituted 28% of the total population of Israel.They are expected to account for 3.7 million children by the end of 2040 and 5.5 million by the end of 2065. Their relative share of the population is expected to be around 28% throughout the projection period.


----------



## rylah

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Palestine doesn’t exist and never existed. The Arabs who lived there and their allies were conquered in the wars of 1948 and 1967. Similarly to what the US did to native Americans and to Mexico when they took Cali and Texas.
> 
> Islam basically took all of its property by force. Their prophet was a warlord. I am not sure who Jesus was but for certain history agrees he was not a warlord.
> 
> Palestinians who are unhappy need to move. Jews did. From Europe and Russia.




More like Indians establishing an independent govt on 1% of Americas.
Israel is a tiny reservation in the sea of Arab Muslim countries.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You cannot prove this.  This is just something that the Arab Palestinian wants to believe.  But it is false.  The Allied Powers demarcation Lines have no connection to today's Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders. There is no dispute.
> 
> Then you base yous conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Israel never considered international law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is just a desperate attempt for the Arab Palestinian to grasp at some territorial legitimacy.   The Allied Powers never established an Arab Palestinian State in the territory that was formerly under the administration of the Mandate.
> 
> *• IF →* this is all you have, *• THEN →* you are sadly out of luck.
> 
> You are presenting an *argumentum ad misericordiam*, which is an "appeal to pity."  We are asked to accept a premise on the misuse of a proper name in order to be the single justification for a larger concept.
> 
> This is a case for misunderstanding the definition of "Palestine."  See the UN Memo from the Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs (2012) and the first Palestine Order in Council (1922).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> You cannot prove this.


I have many times. It is just when you have to choose between real documents and Israel's bullshit talking points, you always grab Israel's bullshit talking points.

It makes me wonder how much they are paying you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute_ (Area "C" fully Israeli Jurisdiction)_ for which the Arab Palestinians never even tried to exercise either the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords or the requirements for resolution under the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Having not exercise the Rule of Law, *YOUR ANSER IS NO*!
> The Arab Palestinians do not now, nor have they ever followed the Declaration or Principles or the Rul of Law.
> 
> Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider illegal settlers who live on stolen land and participate and/or support Israel's crimes to be "innocent civilians?"
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is the case of the Arab Palestinians agreeing to a Treaty (Oslo Accords) and then backing out of the agreement when the Israelis, after finding no good faith at negotiations, exercise their options.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> At what point in history did the Arab Palestinians ever exercise sovereignty over Area "C?"  *• IF →* it is not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty, *• THEN →* what is to prevent the Israelis from passing a domestic law  over a territory to which it has uncontested _(no dispute resolution)_ full authority?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders. There is no dispute.
> 
> Then you base yous conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Israel never considered international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders.*
> 
> Weren't those borders set by Israeli signers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


_*Article V*
1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *

Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing. 

All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss_

Hmmmm…..


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You cannot prove this.  This is just something that the Arab Palestinian wants to believe.  But it is false.  The Allied Powers demarcation Lines have no connection to today's Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders. There is no dispute.
> 
> Then you base yous conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Israel never considered international law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is just a desperate attempt for the Arab Palestinian to grasp at some territorial legitimacy.   The Allied Powers never established an Arab Palestinian State in the territory that was formerly under the administration of the Mandate.
> 
> *• IF →* this is all you have, *• THEN →* you are sadly out of luck.
> 
> You are presenting an *argumentum ad misericordiam*, which is an "appeal to pity."  We are asked to accept a premise on the misuse of a proper name in order to be the single justification for a larger concept.
> 
> This is a case for misunderstanding the definition of "Palestine."  See the UN Memo from the Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs (2012) and the first Palestine Order in Council (1922).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have many times. It is just when you have to choose between real documents and Israel's bullshit talking points, you always grab Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> It makes me wonder how much they are paying you.
Click to expand...


Says the one who has been coming here for 10 years on a daily basis, spreading
Jihadi propaganda love songs... now he imagines people are being paid to laugh at him.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Oh, I don't think so.



P F Tinmore said:


> I have many times. It is just when you have to choose between real documents and Israel's bullshit talking points, you always grab Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> It makes me wonder how much they are paying you.


*(COMMENT)*

In the entire 20th Century, there is NO document that stipulates Arab Palestinian Sovereignty anywhere in the  "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine."

Article 16 of the Treaty of Laussanne assigns the rights and title to the Allied Powers.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Toddsterpatriot, et al,

Once again, you get it wrong.  The current boundary is set by *:
*
*II. Report of the Secretary-General of 22 May 2000 (S/2000/460)*
*•  Letter dated 9 June 2000 from the President of Lebanon addressed to the Secretary-General  •*

Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain ...”, that “_this line was reaffirmed in the Israeli-Lebanese General Armistice Agreement signed on 23 March 1949_” and that “subsequently there were several modifications *mutually agreed by Israel and Lebanon”*.​


Toddsterpatriot said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute
> 
> 
> 
> _*Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *
> 
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss_
> 
> Hmmmm…..
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Between 1923 and the present time, the border is defined, at least by Lebanon, as the "international boundary between Israel and Lebanon."

Everyone seems to know this but you.  Don't play word games - politically and diplomatically you are 100% off course.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Periodically you mention this; in a tone that sounds derogatory.  Let me set the record straight.



P F Tinmore said:


> It makes me wonder how much they are paying you.


*(COMMENT)*

I am not now, nor have I ever been, employed by any entity for any commentary I have written.

But even if I had been, would the truth become an untruth over writing fees.  No, the truth is still true even if someone is (like a journalist) is paid for it.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh, I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have many times. It is just when you have to choose between real documents and Israel's bullshit talking points, you always grab Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> It makes me wonder how much they are paying you.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the entire 20th Century, there is NO document that stipulates Arab Palestinian Sovereignty anywhere in the  "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine."
> 
> Article 16 of the Treaty of Laussanne assigns the rights and title to the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Article 16 of the Treaty of Laussanne assigns the rights and title to the Allied Powers.


No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> Once again, you get it wrong.  The current boundary is set by *:
> *
> *II. Report of the Secretary-General of 22 May 2000 (S/2000/460)*
> *•  Letter dated 9 June 2000 from the President of Lebanon addressed to the Secretary-General  •*
> 
> Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain ...”, that “_this line was reaffirmed in the Israeli-Lebanese General Armistice Agreement signed on 23 March 1949_” and that “subsequently there were several modifications *mutually agreed by Israel and Lebanon”*.​
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute
> 
> 
> 
> _*Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *
> 
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss_
> 
> Hmmmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Between 1923 and the present time, the border is defined, at least by Lebanon, as the "international boundary between Israel and Lebanon."
> 
> Everyone seems to know this but you.  Don't play word games - politically and diplomatically you are 100% off course.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain ...”,


Where was Israel then. That was the international border between Lebanon and Palestine. The only thing that the armistice agreement did was to lay an armistice line (not a border) on top of that border.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> Once again, you get it wrong.  The current boundary is set by *:
> *
> *II. Report of the Secretary-General of 22 May 2000 (S/2000/460)*
> *•  Letter dated 9 June 2000 from the President of Lebanon addressed to the Secretary-General  •*
> 
> Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain ...”, that “_this line was reaffirmed in the Israeli-Lebanese General Armistice Agreement signed on 23 March 1949_” and that “subsequently there were several modifications *mutually agreed by Israel and Lebanon”*.​
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a territorial land dispute
> 
> 
> 
> _*Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine. *
> 
> Lebanon on one side Palestine on the other. It doesn't look that confusing.
> 
> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss_
> 
> Hmmmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Between 1923 and the present time, the border is defined, at least by Lebanon, as the "international boundary between Israel and Lebanon."
> 
> Everyone seems to know this but you.  Don't play word games - politically and diplomatically you are 100% off course.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Indeed there was a green line (not a border) then they created a blue line (not a border) because Israel has no border there.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You are trying _(desperately)_ to string your interpretation of  the law together.  I think it is kind of cute.



P F Tinmore said:


> No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.


*(COMMENT)*

The restrictions on annexation did not apply because those are post WWII conditions.  Prior to WWII, the generalized rules followed Westphallen Law.

First, Article 16 relinquishes rights and title to the Allied Powers as a collective (parties to the treaty); and not singularly.  There we no set of conditions that would have allowed any single Allied Powers party to the treaty the independent authority to "annex" any of the territories.

Second, no one, certainly I did not, mention annexation in respect to are most recent conversations.

Third, the Carve-outs for the new states were discretionary on the part of the Allied Powers.  The consituants of the various  factions under the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration were NOT parties to the treaty and without a voice in the restructure and redispotion of the territories.​
The perimeter of the territorial post-War Syke-Picot boundaries in no way relate to the associated inhabitants.  They were set independent of the political subdivisions of the Vilayets of Syria and Beirut; noting, of course, that there was NO Vilayet or Sanjuk under the title of "Palestine."

And once again, it is time to remind you that "Palestine" was the short version for the territories to which the Mandate of Palestine applied.  It was the description for the temporary Government; a necessary initial step to the establishment of self-governing institutions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are trying _(desperately)_ to string your interpretation of  the law together.  I think it is kind of cute.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 20512331, member: 21837
> No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.


*



			(COMMENT)
		
Click to expand...

*


> The restrictions on annexation did not apply because those are post WWII conditions.  Prior to WWII, the generalized rules followed Westphallen Law.
> 
> First, Article 16 relinquishes rights and title to the Allied Powers as a collective (parties to the treaty); and not singularly.  There we no set of conditions that would have allowed any single Allied Powers party to the treaty the independent authority to "annex" any of the territories.
> 
> Second, no one, certainly I did not, mention annexation in respect to are most recent conversations.
> 
> Third, the Carve-outs for the new states were discretionary on the part of the Allied Powers.  The consituants of the various  factions under the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration were NOT parties to the treaty and without a voice in the restructure and redispotion of the territories.​
> The perimeter of the territorial post-War Syke-Picot boundaries in no way relate to the associated inhabitants.  They were set independent of the political subdivisions of the Vilayets of Syria and Beirut; noting, of course, that there was NO Vilayet or Sanjuk under the title of "Palestine."
> 
> And once again, it is time to remind you that "Palestine" was the short version for the territories to which the Mandate of Palestine applied.  It was the description for the temporary Government; a necessary initial step to the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


The territories were distributed to their respective states where the people who normally lived there became citizens of their new states. The Mandates never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territories.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are trying _(desperately)_ to string your interpretation of  the law together.  I think it is kind of cute.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 20512331, member: 21837
> No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The restrictions on annexation did not apply because those are post WWII conditions.  Prior to WWII, the generalized rules followed Westphallen Law.
> 
> First, Article 16 relinquishes rights and title to the Allied Powers as a collective (parties to the treaty); and not singularly.  There we no set of conditions that would have allowed any single Allied Powers party to the treaty the independent authority to "annex" any of the territories.
> 
> Second, no one, certainly I did not, mention annexation in respect to are most recent conversations.
> 
> Third, the Carve-outs for the new states were discretionary on the part of the Allied Powers.  The consituants of the various  factions under the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration were NOT parties to the treaty and without a voice in the restructure and redispotion of the territories.​
> The perimeter of the territorial post-War Syke-Picot boundaries in no way relate to the associated inhabitants.  They were set independent of the political subdivisions of the Vilayets of Syria and Beirut; noting, of course, that there was NO Vilayet or Sanjuk under the title of "Palestine."
> 
> And once again, it is time to remind you that "Palestine" was the short version for the territories to which the Mandate of Palestine applied.  It was the description for the temporary Government; a necessary initial step to the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The territories were distributed to their respective states where the people who normally lived there became citizens of their new states. The Mandates never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territories.
Click to expand...


So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
 - is not sovereignty over territory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are trying _(desperately)_ to string your interpretation of  the law together.  I think it is kind of cute.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 20512331, member: 21837
> No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The restrictions on annexation did not apply because those are post WWII conditions.  Prior to WWII, the generalized rules followed Westphallen Law.
> 
> First, Article 16 relinquishes rights and title to the Allied Powers as a collective (parties to the treaty); and not singularly.  There we no set of conditions that would have allowed any single Allied Powers party to the treaty the independent authority to "annex" any of the territories.
> 
> Second, no one, certainly I did not, mention annexation in respect to are most recent conversations.
> 
> Third, the Carve-outs for the new states were discretionary on the part of the Allied Powers.  The consituants of the various  factions under the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration were NOT parties to the treaty and without a voice in the restructure and redispotion of the territories.​
> The perimeter of the territorial post-War Syke-Picot boundaries in no way relate to the associated inhabitants.  They were set independent of the political subdivisions of the Vilayets of Syria and Beirut; noting, of course, that there was NO Vilayet or Sanjuk under the title of "Palestine."
> 
> And once again, it is time to remind you that "Palestine" was the short version for the territories to which the Mandate of Palestine applied.  It was the description for the temporary Government; a necessary initial step to the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The territories were distributed to their respective states where the people who normally lived there became citizens of their new states. The Mandates never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
Click to expand...

Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are trying _(desperately)_ to string your interpretation of  the law together.  I think it is kind of cute.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 20512331, member: 21837
> No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The restrictions on annexation did not apply because those are post WWII conditions.  Prior to WWII, the generalized rules followed Westphallen Law.
> 
> First, Article 16 relinquishes rights and title to the Allied Powers as a collective (parties to the treaty); and not singularly.  There we no set of conditions that would have allowed any single Allied Powers party to the treaty the independent authority to "annex" any of the territories.
> 
> Second, no one, certainly I did not, mention annexation in respect to are most recent conversations.
> 
> Third, the Carve-outs for the new states were discretionary on the part of the Allied Powers.  The consituants of the various  factions under the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration were NOT parties to the treaty and without a voice in the restructure and redispotion of the territories.​
> The perimeter of the territorial post-War Syke-Picot boundaries in no way relate to the associated inhabitants.  They were set independent of the political subdivisions of the Vilayets of Syria and Beirut; noting, of course, that there was NO Vilayet or Sanjuk under the title of "Palestine."
> 
> And once again, it is time to remind you that "Palestine" was the short version for the territories to which the Mandate of Palestine applied.  It was the description for the temporary Government; a necessary initial step to the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The territories were distributed to their respective states where the people who normally lived there became citizens of their new states. The Mandates never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.
Click to expand...


Really so who drew the borders of Palestine or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq - the inhabitants?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are trying _(desperately)_ to string your interpretation of  the law together.  I think it is kind of cute.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 20512331, member: 21837
> No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The restrictions on annexation did not apply because those are post WWII conditions.  Prior to WWII, the generalized rules followed Westphallen Law.
> 
> First, Article 16 relinquishes rights and title to the Allied Powers as a collective (parties to the treaty); and not singularly.  There we no set of conditions that would have allowed any single Allied Powers party to the treaty the independent authority to "annex" any of the territories.
> 
> Second, no one, certainly I did not, mention annexation in respect to are most recent conversations.
> 
> Third, the Carve-outs for the new states were discretionary on the part of the Allied Powers.  The consituants of the various  factions under the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration were NOT parties to the treaty and without a voice in the restructure and redispotion of the territories.​
> The perimeter of the territorial post-War Syke-Picot boundaries in no way relate to the associated inhabitants.  They were set independent of the political subdivisions of the Vilayets of Syria and Beirut; noting, of course, that there was NO Vilayet or Sanjuk under the title of "Palestine."
> 
> And once again, it is time to remind you that "Palestine" was the short version for the territories to which the Mandate of Palestine applied.  It was the description for the temporary Government; a necessary initial step to the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The territories were distributed to their respective states where the people who normally lived there became citizens of their new states. The Mandates never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so who drew the borders of Palestine or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq - the inhabitants?
Click to expand...

Post war treaties.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are trying _(desperately)_ to string your interpretation of  the law together.  I think it is kind of cute.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 20512331, member: 21837
> No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The restrictions on annexation did not apply because those are post WWII conditions.  Prior to WWII, the generalized rules followed Westphallen Law.
> 
> First, Article 16 relinquishes rights and title to the Allied Powers as a collective (parties to the treaty); and not singularly.  There we no set of conditions that would have allowed any single Allied Powers party to the treaty the independent authority to "annex" any of the territories.
> 
> Second, no one, certainly I did not, mention annexation in respect to are most recent conversations.
> 
> Third, the Carve-outs for the new states were discretionary on the part of the Allied Powers.  The consituants of the various  factions under the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration were NOT parties to the treaty and without a voice in the restructure and redispotion of the territories.​
> The perimeter of the territorial post-War Syke-Picot boundaries in no way relate to the associated inhabitants.  They were set independent of the political subdivisions of the Vilayets of Syria and Beirut; noting, of course, that there was NO Vilayet or Sanjuk under the title of "Palestine."
> 
> And once again, it is time to remind you that "Palestine" was the short version for the territories to which the Mandate of Palestine applied.  It was the description for the temporary Government; a necessary initial step to the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The territories were distributed to their respective states where the people who normally lived there became citizens of their new states. The Mandates never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so who drew the borders of Palestine or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq - the inhabitants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post war treaties.
Click to expand...


Treaties between which entities?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rylah said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine doesn’t exist and never existed. The Arabs who lived there and their allies were conquered in the wars of 1948 and 1967. Similarly to what the US did to native Americans and to Mexico when they took Cali and Texas.
> 
> Islam basically took all of its property by force. Their prophet was a warlord. I am not sure who Jesus was but for certain history agrees he was not a warlord.
> 
> Palestinians who are unhappy need to move. Jews did. From Europe and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like Indians establishing an independent govt on 1% of Americas.
> Israel is a tiny reservation in the sea of Arab Muslim countries.
Click to expand...


Correct. Surrounded by enemies whose doctrine is to wipe them off the face of the earth. Yet, here in the US people support a BDS movement. Sad.


----------



## rylah

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine doesn’t exist and never existed. The Arabs who lived there and their allies were conquered in the wars of 1948 and 1967. Similarly to what the US did to native Americans and to Mexico when they took Cali and Texas.
> 
> Islam basically took all of its property by force. Their prophet was a warlord. I am not sure who Jesus was but for certain history agrees he was not a warlord.
> 
> Palestinians who are unhappy need to move. Jews did. From Europe and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like Indians establishing an independent govt on 1% of Americas.
> Israel is a tiny reservation in the sea of Arab Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Surrounded by enemies whose doctrine is to wipe them off the face of the earth. Yet, here in the US people support a BDS movement. Sad.
Click to expand...


#BDS-holes in the US also openly call for and violent uprising against the WH.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are trying _(desperately)_ to string your interpretation of  the law together.  I think it is kind of cute.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 20512331, member: 21837
> No they didn't. That went to the respective new states. Remember the non annexation rule of the Mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The restrictions on annexation did not apply because those are post WWII conditions.  Prior to WWII, the generalized rules followed Westphallen Law.
> 
> First, Article 16 relinquishes rights and title to the Allied Powers as a collective (parties to the treaty); and not singularly.  There we no set of conditions that would have allowed any single Allied Powers party to the treaty the independent authority to "annex" any of the territories.
> 
> Second, no one, certainly I did not, mention annexation in respect to are most recent conversations.
> 
> Third, the Carve-outs for the new states were discretionary on the part of the Allied Powers.  The consituants of the various  factions under the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration were NOT parties to the treaty and without a voice in the restructure and redispotion of the territories.​
> The perimeter of the territorial post-War Syke-Picot boundaries in no way relate to the associated inhabitants.  They were set independent of the political subdivisions of the Vilayets of Syria and Beirut; noting, of course, that there was NO Vilayet or Sanjuk under the title of "Palestine."
> 
> And once again, it is time to remind you that "Palestine" was the short version for the territories to which the Mandate of Palestine applied.  It was the description for the temporary Government; a necessary initial step to the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The territories were distributed to their respective states where the people who normally lived there became citizens of their new states. The Mandates never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so who drew the borders of Palestine or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq - the inhabitants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post war treaties.
Click to expand...


Don't be ridiculous, treaties don't sign themselves.
Borders at the time were set by the Allied Powers, as were law and policing.

*Sovereignty,* in political theory, the ultimate overseer, or authority, in the decision-making process of the state and in the maintenance of order.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rylah said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine doesn’t exist and never existed. The Arabs who lived there and their allies were conquered in the wars of 1948 and 1967. Similarly to what the US did to native Americans and to Mexico when they took Cali and Texas.
> 
> Islam basically took all of its property by force. Their prophet was a warlord. I am not sure who Jesus was but for certain history agrees he was not a warlord.
> 
> Palestinians who are unhappy need to move. Jews did. From Europe and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like Indians establishing an independent govt on 1% of Americas.
> Israel is a tiny reservation in the sea of Arab Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Surrounded by enemies whose doctrine is to wipe them off the face of the earth. Yet, here in the US people support a BDS movement. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #BDS-holes in the US also openly call for and violent uprising against the WH.
Click to expand...


Worst kind of people


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territories were distributed to their respective states where the people who normally lived there became citizens of their new states. The Mandates never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so who drew the borders of Palestine or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq - the inhabitants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, treaties don't sign themselves.
> Borders at the time were set by the Allied Powers, as were law and policing.
> 
> *Sovereignty,* in political theory, the ultimate overseer, or authority, in the decision-making process of the state and in the maintenance of order.
Click to expand...

The Mandates never acquired sovereignty. Sovereignty was in the hand of the residents which was in conformance with international law.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
> 
> 
> 
> Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so who drew the borders of Palestine or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq - the inhabitants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, treaties don't sign themselves.
> Borders at the time were set by the Allied Powers, as were law and policing.
> 
> *Sovereignty,* in political theory, the ultimate overseer, or authority, in the decision-making process of the state and in the maintenance of order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandates never acquired sovereignty. Sovereignty was in the hand of the residents which was in conformance with international law.
Click to expand...


And the Muzzies screwed it up, which is why their "territory" will continue to diminish.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
> 
> 
> 
> Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so who drew the borders of Palestine or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq - the inhabitants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, treaties don't sign themselves.
> Borders at the time were set by the Allied Powers, as were law and policing.
> 
> *Sovereignty,* in political theory, the ultimate overseer, or authority, in the decision-making process of the state and in the maintenance of order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandates never acquired sovereignty. Sovereignty was in the hand of the residents which was in conformance with international law.
Click to expand...


Your cartoon-styled lectures on international law are a hoot.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You keep bringing this us.  No one is claiming that the Mandatory Power claimed "sovereignty."  But by the same token, the Arab Palestinian had not acquired sovereign control oven any part of the territory.



P F Tinmore said:


> [
> The Mandates never acquired sovereignty. Sovereignty was in the hand of the residents which was in conformance with international law.


*(COMMENT)*

The international law was then as it remains to this day:

The Mandates were issued upon the agreements of the Allied Powers pursuant to the Right and Title granted _(first by Article 16 of the 1918 Armistice of Modros, and then → Article 132 Treaty of Severes and then → ) _under Article 16, Treaty of Lausanne.​
Your suggestion and insinuation that International Law somehow comes down on the side of the Arab Palestinian is simple and utterly a misrepresentation of the facts.  And don't try to pull that Article 30 gag either.  For all intent and purposes, Article 30 insures that the Arab Palestinians are covered by the British Government through its Administration.  _(It is a naturalization clause and not a Territorial Clause.)_

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You keep bringing this us.  No one is claiming that the Mandatory Power claimed "sovereignty."  But by the same token, the Arab Palestinian had not acquired sovereign control oven any part of the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The Mandates never acquired sovereignty. Sovereignty was in the hand of the residents which was in conformance with international law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The international law was then as it remains to this day:
> 
> The Mandates were issued upon the agreements of the Allied Powers pursuant to the Right and Title granted _(first by Article 16 of the 1918 Armistice of Modros, and then → Article 132 Treaty of Severes and then → ) _under Article 16, Treaty of Lausanne.​
> Your suggestion and insinuation that International Law somehow comes down on the side of the Arab Palestinian is simple and utterly a misrepresentation of the facts.  And don't try to pull that Article 30 gag either.  For all intent and purposes, Article 30 insures that the Arab Palestinians are covered by the British Government through its Administration.  _(It is a naturalization clause and not a Territorial Clause.)_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Not true. Try again.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So drawing borders of states, writing laws for them, policing
> - is not sovereignty over territory?
> 
> 
> 
> Mandates were trustees. They didn't own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really so who drew the borders of Palestine or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq - the inhabitants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, treaties don't sign themselves.
> Borders at the time were set by the Allied Powers, as were law and policing.
> 
> *Sovereignty,* in political theory, the ultimate overseer, or authority, in the decision-making process of the state and in the maintenance of order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandates never acquired sovereignty. Sovereignty was in the hand of the residents which was in conformance with international law.
Click to expand...


Sovereignty was vested with the Jewish nation, the native and diaspora populations. 
Until Israel's independence, Britain policed everything that a sovereign does naturally.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

The pro Palestinian terrorists crack me up. They literally don't have a leg to stand on. Israel should have just expelled them all in 1967. They were wrongly merciful. Jews are too nice. They need to learn how to conquer from the Americans. You don't see Mexico pining for Cali and TX.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*

*Tarek Abbas, son of PA leader tells US envoy Jason Greenblatt only option is One State because of 'settlement expansion.'*

US Special Envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt met last month in secret with Tarek Abbas, the son of Palestinian Authority chairman Mahmoud Abbas,
_News 10 _reported.

Israeli officials stated that during the meeting, the younger Abbas made it clear to Greenblatt that he did not think there was a chance of implementing the two-state solution, and therefore he supported a one-state solution with equal rights for all citizens.

*Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yeah, in the beginning of the post-Yassar Arafat era, there has been a continuous hard shift away from the Two-State Solution → and → anchored in some form of One-State Solution.  _(It does not mean that this political position won't shift back in the post-Abbas regime.)_ 



P F Tinmore said:


> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> *Tarek Abbas, son of PA leader tells US envoy Jason Greenblatt only option is One State because of 'settlement expansion.'*
> 
> US Special Envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt met last month in secret with Tarek Abbas, the son of Palestinian Authority chairman Mahmoud Abbas,
> _News 10 _reported.
> 
> Israeli officials stated that during the meeting, the younger Abbas made it clear to Greenblatt that he did not think there was a chance of implementing the two-state solution, and therefore he supported a one-state solution with equal rights for all citizens.
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*


*(COMMENT)*

This would explain _(in part)_ the reason why the Arab Palestinians _(especially the PA/PLO leadership)_ are not the least bit concerned to engage in any peaceful process _(negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, etc)_ as a means of solving the disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning boundaries.

If there is to be a One-State Solution, then that solution includes the ultimate Arab dominance over the Jews and the end of a Jewish National Home.  Just as the Arab Palestinians have not been able to establish a state that can have a periodic election cycle or peaceful transition in the leadership, so it is that no true vision has been agreed upon as to what a future Arab Palestine would look like. 

*(THE EXCUSE)*

Blamig the Area "C" 'settlement expansion' is merely a feeble attempt at justifying the Arab Palestinian resistance to engaging in good faith talks in a permanent solution. 

*REMEMBER:*  All along the Arab Palestinians have considered it's true "rights" to extend over the entirety of "Historic Palestine," → an area that includes the current Jewish State _(Israel)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning of the post-Yassar Arafat era, there has been a continuous hard shift away from the Two-State Solution → and → anchored in some form of One-State Solution.  _(It does not mean that this political position won't shift back in the post-Abbas regime.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> *Tarek Abbas, son of PA leader tells US envoy Jason Greenblatt only option is One State because of 'settlement expansion.'*
> 
> US Special Envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt met last month in secret with Tarek Abbas, the son of Palestinian Authority chairman Mahmoud Abbas,
> _News 10 _reported.
> 
> Israeli officials stated that during the meeting, the younger Abbas made it clear to Greenblatt that he did not think there was a chance of implementing the two-state solution, and therefore he supported a one-state solution with equal rights for all citizens.
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This would explain _(in part)_ the reason why the Arab Palestinians _(especially the PA/PLO leadership)_ are not the least bit concerned to engage in any peaceful process _(negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, etc)_ as a means of solving the disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning boundaries.
> 
> If there is to be a One-State Solution, then that solution includes the ultimate Arab dominance over the Jews and the end of a Jewish National Home.  Just as the Arab Palestinians have not been able to establish a state that can have a periodic election cycle or peaceful transition in the leadership, so it is that no true vision has been agreed upon as to what a future Arab Palestine would look like.
> 
> *(THE EXCUSE)*
> 
> Blamig the Area "C" 'settlement expansion' is merely a feeble attempt at justifying the Arab Palestinian resistance to engaging in good faith talks in a permanent solution.
> 
> *REMEMBER:*  All along the Arab Palestinians have considered it's true "rights" to extend over the entirety of "Historic Palestine," → an area that includes the current Jewish State _(Israel)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The two state "solution" has always been a foreign concept.

Solution to whose problem?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning of the post-Yassar Arafat era, there has been a continuous hard shift away from the Two-State Solution → and → anchored in some form of One-State Solution.  _(It does not mean that this political position won't shift back in the post-Abbas regime.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> *Tarek Abbas, son of PA leader tells US envoy Jason Greenblatt only option is One State because of 'settlement expansion.'*
> 
> US Special Envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt met last month in secret with Tarek Abbas, the son of Palestinian Authority chairman Mahmoud Abbas,
> _News 10 _reported.
> 
> Israeli officials stated that during the meeting, the younger Abbas made it clear to Greenblatt that he did not think there was a chance of implementing the two-state solution, and therefore he supported a one-state solution with equal rights for all citizens.
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This would explain _(in part)_ the reason why the Arab Palestinians _(especially the PA/PLO leadership)_ are not the least bit concerned to engage in any peaceful process _(negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, etc)_ as a means of solving the disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning boundaries.
> 
> If there is to be a One-State Solution, then that solution includes the ultimate Arab dominance over the Jews and the end of a Jewish National Home.  Just as the Arab Palestinians have not been able to establish a state that can have a periodic election cycle or peaceful transition in the leadership, so it is that no true vision has been agreed upon as to what a future Arab Palestine would look like.
> 
> *(THE EXCUSE)*
> 
> Blamig the Area "C" 'settlement expansion' is merely a feeble attempt at justifying the Arab Palestinian resistance to engaging in good faith talks in a permanent solution.
> 
> *REMEMBER:*  All along the Arab Palestinians have considered it's true "rights" to extend over the entirety of "Historic Palestine," → an area that includes the current Jewish State _(Israel)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two state "solution" has always been a foreign concept.
> 
> Solution to whose problem?
Click to expand...


The Islamic problem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning of the post-Yassar Arafat era, there has been a continuous hard shift away from the Two-State Solution → and → anchored in some form of One-State Solution.  _(It does not mean that this political position won't shift back in the post-Abbas regime.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> *Tarek Abbas, son of PA leader tells US envoy Jason Greenblatt only option is One State because of 'settlement expansion.'*
> 
> US Special Envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt met last month in secret with Tarek Abbas, the son of Palestinian Authority chairman Mahmoud Abbas,
> _News 10 _reported.
> 
> Israeli officials stated that during the meeting, the younger Abbas made it clear to Greenblatt that he did not think there was a chance of implementing the two-state solution, and therefore he supported a one-state solution with equal rights for all citizens.
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This would explain _(in part)_ the reason why the Arab Palestinians _(especially the PA/PLO leadership)_ are not the least bit concerned to engage in any peaceful process _(negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, etc)_ as a means of solving the disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning boundaries.
> 
> If there is to be a One-State Solution, then that solution includes the ultimate Arab dominance over the Jews and the end of a Jewish National Home.  Just as the Arab Palestinians have not been able to establish a state that can have a periodic election cycle or peaceful transition in the leadership, so it is that no true vision has been agreed upon as to what a future Arab Palestine would look like.
> 
> *(THE EXCUSE)*
> 
> Blamig the Area "C" 'settlement expansion' is merely a feeble attempt at justifying the Arab Palestinian resistance to engaging in good faith talks in a permanent solution.
> 
> *REMEMBER:*  All along the Arab Palestinians have considered it's true "rights" to extend over the entirety of "Historic Palestine," → an area that includes the current Jewish State _(Israel)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two state "solution" has always been a foreign concept.
> 
> Solution to whose problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
Click to expand...

This is not a religious conflict.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning of the post-Yassar Arafat era, there has been a continuous hard shift away from the Two-State Solution → and → anchored in some form of One-State Solution.  _(It does not mean that this political position won't shift back in the post-Abbas regime.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> *Tarek Abbas, son of PA leader tells US envoy Jason Greenblatt only option is One State because of 'settlement expansion.'*
> 
> US Special Envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt met last month in secret with Tarek Abbas, the son of Palestinian Authority chairman Mahmoud Abbas,
> _News 10 _reported.
> 
> Israeli officials stated that during the meeting, the younger Abbas made it clear to Greenblatt that he did not think there was a chance of implementing the two-state solution, and therefore he supported a one-state solution with equal rights for all citizens.
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This would explain _(in part)_ the reason why the Arab Palestinians _(especially the PA/PLO leadership)_ are not the least bit concerned to engage in any peaceful process _(negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, etc)_ as a means of solving the disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning boundaries.
> 
> If there is to be a One-State Solution, then that solution includes the ultimate Arab dominance over the Jews and the end of a Jewish National Home.  Just as the Arab Palestinians have not been able to establish a state that can have a periodic election cycle or peaceful transition in the leadership, so it is that no true vision has been agreed upon as to what a future Arab Palestine would look like.
> 
> *(THE EXCUSE)*
> 
> Blamig the Area "C" 'settlement expansion' is merely a feeble attempt at justifying the Arab Palestinian resistance to engaging in good faith talks in a permanent solution.
> 
> *REMEMBER:*  All along the Arab Palestinians have considered it's true "rights" to extend over the entirety of "Historic Palestine," → an area that includes the current Jewish State _(Israel)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two state "solution" has always been a foreign concept.
> 
> Solution to whose problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
Click to expand...


That’s just another of your goofy, canned slogans that is refuted by the Hamas Charter and Islamic clerics.

Islamics clearly frame the conflict in terms of religion. Read the Hamas Death Cult Charter. It's a religious conflict from the perspective of your Death Cult heroes in Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning of the post-Yassar Arafat era, there has been a continuous hard shift away from the Two-State Solution → and → anchored in some form of One-State Solution.  _(It does not mean that this political position won't shift back in the post-Abbas regime.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> *Tarek Abbas, son of PA leader tells US envoy Jason Greenblatt only option is One State because of 'settlement expansion.'*
> 
> US Special Envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt met last month in secret with Tarek Abbas, the son of Palestinian Authority chairman Mahmoud Abbas,
> _News 10 _reported.
> 
> Israeli officials stated that during the meeting, the younger Abbas made it clear to Greenblatt that he did not think there was a chance of implementing the two-state solution, and therefore he supported a one-state solution with equal rights for all citizens.
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This would explain _(in part)_ the reason why the Arab Palestinians _(especially the PA/PLO leadership)_ are not the least bit concerned to engage in any peaceful process _(negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, etc)_ as a means of solving the disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning boundaries.
> 
> If there is to be a One-State Solution, then that solution includes the ultimate Arab dominance over the Jews and the end of a Jewish National Home.  Just as the Arab Palestinians have not been able to establish a state that can have a periodic election cycle or peaceful transition in the leadership, so it is that no true vision has been agreed upon as to what a future Arab Palestine would look like.
> 
> *(THE EXCUSE)*
> 
> Blamig the Area "C" 'settlement expansion' is merely a feeble attempt at justifying the Arab Palestinian resistance to engaging in good faith talks in a permanent solution.
> 
> *REMEMBER:*  All along the Arab Palestinians have considered it's true "rights" to extend over the entirety of "Historic Palestine," → an area that includes the current Jewish State _(Israel)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two state "solution" has always been a foreign concept.
> 
> Solution to whose problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s just another of your goofy, canned slogans that is refuted by the Hamas Charter and Islamic clerics.
> 
> Islamics clearly frame the conflict in terms of religion. Read the Hamas Death Cult Charter. It's a religious conflict from the perspective of your Death Cult heroes in Hamas.
Click to expand...

This conflict is 70 years older than Hamas.

Hamas is just Israel's current boogyman.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Well, is this really true*?*



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There is a varying number of opinions on the Arab Palestinian side of this issue.  

*EXAMPLES:*

•  It is called the *Islamc* Reisistance Movement ⇔ NOT ⇔ the Arab Palestinian Movement
•  It is called the Palestinian *Islamic* Jhad ⇔ NOT ⇔ the Palestinian Arab Jihad​
Mst Respectfuly,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning of the post-Yassar Arafat era, there has been a continuous hard shift away from the Two-State Solution → and → anchored in some form of One-State Solution.  _(It does not mean that this political position won't shift back in the post-Abbas regime.)_
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This would explain _(in part)_ the reason why the Arab Palestinians _(especially the PA/PLO leadership)_ are not the least bit concerned to engage in any peaceful process _(negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, etc)_ as a means of solving the disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning boundaries.
> 
> If there is to be a One-State Solution, then that solution includes the ultimate Arab dominance over the Jews and the end of a Jewish National Home.  Just as the Arab Palestinians have not been able to establish a state that can have a periodic election cycle or peaceful transition in the leadership, so it is that no true vision has been agreed upon as to what a future Arab Palestine would look like.
> 
> *(THE EXCUSE)*
> 
> Blamig the Area "C" 'settlement expansion' is merely a feeble attempt at justifying the Arab Palestinian resistance to engaging in good faith talks in a permanent solution.
> 
> *REMEMBER:*  All along the Arab Palestinians have considered it's true "rights" to extend over the entirety of "Historic Palestine," → an area that includes the current Jewish State _(Israel)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The two state "solution" has always been a foreign concept.
> 
> Solution to whose problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s just another of your goofy, canned slogans that is refuted by the Hamas Charter and Islamic clerics.
> 
> Islamics clearly frame the conflict in terms of religion. Read the Hamas Death Cult Charter. It's a religious conflict from the perspective of your Death Cult heroes in Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This conflict is 70 years older than Hamas.
> 
> Hamas is just Israel's current boogyman.
Click to expand...


The above is more reiteration of slogans you use. You are hoping to sidestep around Hamas citing that "Pal'istan" is an islamist _waqf_. I'll lend an assist an explain to you that Arabs-Moslems believe that land occupied, once held by, or conquered in gee-had forever becomes an entitlement by Allah to Moslems. Such land, even if not currently occupued by Moslems, must eventually be re-taken by gee-had.

You can deny that your Allah god has anything to do with the Islamist "religion" but that woukd make sense only to you.


Article 13: " There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." 
^^^^ Where does that come from? What is gee-had? Shirley, you have a YouTube tube video explaining gee-had.


What islamic entity (with waqf in its title), is associated with the Temple Mount?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning of the post-Yassar Arafat era, there has been a continuous hard shift away from the Two-State Solution → and → anchored in some form of One-State Solution.  _(It does not mean that this political position won't shift back in the post-Abbas regime.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> *Tarek Abbas, son of PA leader tells US envoy Jason Greenblatt only option is One State because of 'settlement expansion.'*
> 
> US Special Envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt met last month in secret with Tarek Abbas, the son of Palestinian Authority chairman Mahmoud Abbas,
> _News 10 _reported.
> 
> Israeli officials stated that during the meeting, the younger Abbas made it clear to Greenblatt that he did not think there was a chance of implementing the two-state solution, and therefore he supported a one-state solution with equal rights for all citizens.
> 
> *Abbas' son: No chance for 2 states*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This would explain _(in part)_ the reason why the Arab Palestinians _(especially the PA/PLO leadership)_ are not the least bit concerned to engage in any peaceful process _(negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, etc)_ as a means of solving the disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning boundaries.
> 
> If there is to be a One-State Solution, then that solution includes the ultimate Arab dominance over the Jews and the end of a Jewish National Home.  Just as the Arab Palestinians have not been able to establish a state that can have a periodic election cycle or peaceful transition in the leadership, so it is that no true vision has been agreed upon as to what a future Arab Palestine would look like.
> 
> *(THE EXCUSE)*
> 
> Blamig the Area "C" 'settlement expansion' is merely a feeble attempt at justifying the Arab Palestinian resistance to engaging in good faith talks in a permanent solution.
> 
> *REMEMBER:*  All along the Arab Palestinians have considered it's true "rights" to extend over the entirety of "Historic Palestine," → an area that includes the current Jewish State _(Israel)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two state "solution" has always been a foreign concept.
> 
> Solution to whose problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
Click to expand...


The concepts that it's Arab land and not to be returned to its indigenous peoples, mot even a tiny scrap of it, are certainly Islamic religious concepts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two state "solution" has always been a foreign concept.
> 
> Solution to whose problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s just another of your goofy, canned slogans that is refuted by the Hamas Charter and Islamic clerics.
> 
> Islamics clearly frame the conflict in terms of religion. Read the Hamas Death Cult Charter. It's a religious conflict from the perspective of your Death Cult heroes in Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This conflict is 70 years older than Hamas.
> 
> Hamas is just Israel's current boogyman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is more reiteration of slogans you use. You are hoping to sidestep around Hamas citing that "Pal'istan" is an islamist _waqf_. I'll lend an assist an explain to you that Arabs-Moslems believe that land occupied, once held by, or conquered in gee-had forever becomes an entitlement by Allah to Moslems. Such land, even if not currently occupued by Moslems, must eventually be re-taken by gee-had.
> 
> You can deny that your Allah god has anything to do with the Islamist "religion" but that woukd make sense only to you.
> 
> 
> Article 13: " There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad."
> ^^^^ Where does that come from? What is gee-had? Shirley, you have a YouTube tube video explaining gee-had.
> 
> 
> What islamic entity (with waqf in its title), is associated with the Temple Mount?
Click to expand...

Apparently, you don't know anything about Palestine.

When Britain took over Palestine, the Palestinians did not want a religious distinction. They wanted to be a united nationality. 


It was Britain and the Zionists who wanted to divide people by religion. In 1937 Britain proposed to partition Palestine by religion. In 1947 the UN proposed partition. The Palestinians rejected both plans wanting a single state.

The 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence declared a single state without religious distinction.

In 1964 the PLO (Palestinian Liberation Organization) proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and native Jews.

In 1970 the PLO proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and all Jews.

The 2003 Palestine Constitution (that does not mention Israel, the occupation, or two states) says that all Palestinians are equal under the law without regard to race, religion, sex, etc..

Hamas is a relatively small group of people who hooked its wagon to the conflict to promote an Islamic state. However, few Palestinians subscribe to that ideology.

BTW, Hamas is shunned by many Islamic groups for being too moderate and democratic.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s just another of your goofy, canned slogans that is refuted by the Hamas Charter and Islamic clerics.
> 
> Islamics clearly frame the conflict in terms of religion. Read the Hamas Death Cult Charter. It's a religious conflict from the perspective of your Death Cult heroes in Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This conflict is 70 years older than Hamas.
> 
> Hamas is just Israel's current boogyman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is more reiteration of slogans you use. You are hoping to sidestep around Hamas citing that "Pal'istan" is an islamist _waqf_. I'll lend an assist an explain to you that Arabs-Moslems believe that land occupied, once held by, or conquered in gee-had forever becomes an entitlement by Allah to Moslems. Such land, even if not currently occupued by Moslems, must eventually be re-taken by gee-had.
> 
> You can deny that your Allah god has anything to do with the Islamist "religion" but that woukd make sense only to you.
> 
> 
> Article 13: " There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad."
> ^^^^ Where does that come from? What is gee-had? Shirley, you have a YouTube tube video explaining gee-had.
> 
> 
> What islamic entity (with waqf in its title), is associated with the Temple Mount?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you don't know anything about Palestine.
> 
> When Britain took over Palestine, the Palestinians did not want a religious distinction. They wanted to be a united nationality.
> 
> 
> It was Britain and the Zionists who wanted to divide people by religion. In 1937 Britain proposed to partition Palestine by religion. In 1947 the UN proposed partition. The Palestinians rejected both plans wanting a single state.
> 
> The 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence declared a single state without religious distinction.
> 
> In 1964 the PLO (Palestinian Liberation Organization) proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and native Jews.
> 
> In 1970 the PLO proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and all Jews.
> 
> The 2003 Palestine Constitution (that does not mention Israel, the occupation, or two states) says that all Palestinians are equal under the law without regard to race, religion, sex, etc..
> 
> Hamas is a relatively small group of people who hooked its wagon to the conflict to promote an Islamic state. However, few Palestinians subscribe to that ideology.
> 
> BTW, Hamas is shunned by many Islamic groups for being too moderate and democratic.
Click to expand...


Apparently, you should expect only those like you to accept that tedious cutting and pasting as viable.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence declared a single state without religious distinction.



Have you read the All-Palestine Government's declaration of independence and the resolutions it created? The reason I ask is that I can't find it in English online, which makes me suspect you haven't actually read it.  

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence declared a single state without religious distinction.
> 
> In 1964 the PLO (Palestinian Liberation Organization) proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and native Jews.
> 
> In 1970 the PLO proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and all Jews.
> 
> The 2003 Palestine Constitution (that does not mention Israel, the occupation, or two states) says that all Palestinians are equal under the law without regard to race, religion, sex, etc..



Equal, as you long as you are Arab and Muslim.

_The State of Palestine is *an Arab state, an integral and indivisible part of the Arab nation, at one with that nation in heritage and civilization*, with it also in its aspiration for liberation, progress, democracy and unity. The State of Palestine affirms its obligation to abide by the Charter of the League of Arab States, whereby the coordination of the Arab states with each other shall be strengthened. It calls upon Arab compatriots to consolidate and enhance the emergence in reality of our state, to mobilize potential, and to intensify efforts whose goal is to end Israeli occupation. _(Declaration of Independence, PLO, 1988)
_
*Article 1*
Palestine is part of the large Arab World, and the Palestinian People are part of the Arab Nation. Arab Unity is an objective which the Palestinian People shall work to achieve.

*Article 4*
1. Islam is the official religion in Palestine. Respect and sanctity of all other heavenly religions shall be maintained. 2. The principles of Islamic Shari’a shall be the main source of legislation. 3. Arabic shall be the official language. _(Palestine Basic Law, 2003)


_The State of Israel will be open to the immigration of Jews from all countries of their dispersion; will promote the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; will be based on the principles of liberty, justice and peace as conceived by the Prophets of Israel; will *uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of religion, race, or sex; will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, education and culture; will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; *and will loyally uphold the principles of the United Nations Charter._

_In the midst of wanton aggression, we yet call upon the Arab inhabitants of the State of Israel to preserve the ways of peace and play their part in the development of the State, on the basis *of full and equal citizenship and due representation in all its bodies and institutions-provisional and permanent. *_(Israel Declaration of Independence, 1948)





It is disingenuous of you to claim that there is "no religious distinction" in the Palestinian Arab documents.  And hypocritical in the extreme to, at one time, applaud the Palestinian Constitutions and Declarations while disparaging the Israeli ones when they say the same thing.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s just another of your goofy, canned slogans that is refuted by the Hamas Charter and Islamic clerics.
> 
> Islamics clearly frame the conflict in terms of religion. Read the Hamas Death Cult Charter. It's a religious conflict from the perspective of your Death Cult heroes in Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This conflict is 70 years older than Hamas.
> 
> Hamas is just Israel's current boogyman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is more reiteration of slogans you use. You are hoping to sidestep around Hamas citing that "Pal'istan" is an islamist _waqf_. I'll lend an assist an explain to you that Arabs-Moslems believe that land occupied, once held by, or conquered in gee-had forever becomes an entitlement by Allah to Moslems. Such land, even if not currently occupued by Moslems, must eventually be re-taken by gee-had.
> 
> You can deny that your Allah god has anything to do with the Islamist "religion" but that woukd make sense only to you.
> 
> 
> Article 13: " There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad."
> ^^^^ Where does that come from? What is gee-had? Shirley, you have a YouTube tube video explaining gee-had.
> 
> 
> What islamic entity (with waqf in its title), is associated with the Temple Mount?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you don't know anything about Palestine.
> 
> When Britain took over Palestine, the Palestinians did not want a religious distinction. They wanted to be a united nationality.
> 
> 
> It was Britain and the Zionists who wanted to divide people by religion. In 1937 Britain proposed to partition Palestine by religion. In 1947 the UN proposed partition. The Palestinians rejected both plans wanting a single state.
> 
> The 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence declared a single state without religious distinction.
> 
> In 1964 the PLO (Palestinian Liberation Organization) proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and native Jews.
> 
> In 1970 the PLO proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and all Jews.
> 
> The 2003 Palestine Constitution (that does not mention Israel, the occupation, or two states) says that all Palestinians are equal under the law without regard to race, religion, sex, etc..
> 
> Hamas is a relatively small group of people who hooked its wagon to the conflict to promote an Islamic state. However, few Palestinians subscribe to that ideology.
> 
> BTW, Hamas is shunned by many Islamic groups for being too moderate and democratic.
Click to expand...


You're kidding right,
it were the Zionists who slashed  the territory in two, leaving the East Bank just for one ethno-religious group?

Israelis never demanded to expel all non-Jews as a precondition for their self-determination,
it were the Arab Muslims who declared this war openly, it's what they officially demand today.

And let's not forget, the main source of both PA and Hamas law is Sharia.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Of course, this view you hold is merely the political interpretation that best fits your theory the line of events as you interpret what happened. 



P F Tinmore said:


> When Britain took over Palestine, the Palestinians did not want a religious distinction. They wanted to be a united nationality.
> .


*(COMMENT)*

What the Grand Mufti actually called for was a national government; ideally under the control of the Mufti.  A "united nationality" is not quite the same thing as calling for a "national government."  The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, who became the Chair and Voice of the Arab Higher Committee, had grander ideas for the future.

In the 20th Century, no religion had a greater or bloodier internal conflict than followers of Islam _(Sunn 'vs' Shi'ite -- with greater than *95%* of Palestinian Muslims being Sunni)_; the most notable of the religious distinctions of the era.   The Middle East of the 20th Century is covered in the blood spilled by Muslims of one brand or another drawing a religious distinction.  And the propensity for the Muslims to draw such distinctions were bound to have emerged on a clash between the Muslims _(Sunni's)_ and Jewish followers.   And that same struggle has spilled over into the 21st Century. 



P F Tinmore said:


> It was Britain and the Zionists who wanted to divide people by religion. In 1937 Britain proposed to partition Palestine by religion. In 1947 the UN proposed partition. The Palestinians rejected both plans wanting a single state.


*(COMMENT)*

What started as a noisy protest in Jerusalem, orchestrated and under the guidance of the Mufti of Jerusalem, al-Hajj Amin al-Husseini _[former artillery officer in the Ottoman Army _(WWI), _and NAZI collaborator recruiting  Muslims for the Waffen-SS (_WWII)] turned into the catalyst of a major anti-Jewish set of riots (1920). While the Grand Mufti was pardoned by the British over a 10-year sentence for Inciting Violence, al-Husseini returned only to again protest against the British High Commissioner's Administration of the Territory _(to which the Mandate applied)_. 

It was becoming progressively clearer that the most influential of the Arab Community was set upon a policy to systematically oppress and dominate the Jewish immigrants with the intention of maintaining complete political territorial control.  The Jewish Factions gradually came to understand that to remain non-violent and to show restraint in retaliation _(the Doctrine of the Haganah)_ was totally ineffective.

The specific declaration of hostilities towards, and the deadly confrontations over, the establishment of the Jewish National Home (JNH), lead to a policy of separating the belligerent parties.  This common sense approach, still used today in a multitude of areas including domestic confrontations and prizefighting, is the separation of the Israelis from the Palestinians.

You choose to call it the "Partition of Palestine by Religion."  Others see it as merely the separation of belligerents.




P F Tinmore said:


> The 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence declared a single state without religious distinction.


*(COMMENT)*

The September 1948 All-Palestinian Government (APG) is simply an attempt by the Egyptian to establish a colonial foothold by means of a proxy government called the APG using former Ottoman and NAZI collaborators as "Puppet Palestinians" as operational cover for the colonialization.  It was known in 1948 for what it truly was then; just as it is understood today as a past hoax gone bad.  It is not even worth discussing on the many ways t is flawed.



P F Tinmore said:


> In 1964 the PLO (Palestinian Liberation Organization) proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and native Jews.


*(COMMENT)*

In 1964, PLO Chairman Aḥmad Shuqayrī wanted to organize an armed struggle to defeat the Israelis so that he could assume power.  It was about "POWER, WEALTH, and INFLUENCE."  Chairman Aḥmad Shuqayrī was just mouthing the words that the people wanted to hear, but it was really just a political means to achieve his ends.



P F Tinmore said:


> In 1970 the PLO proposed a single state that would include Muslims, Christians, and all Jews.


*(COMMENT)*

OH yeah!   1970 was a banner year for the PLO Fatah.  Just ask the Jordanians about "Black September."



P F Tinmore said:


> The 2003 Palestine Constitution (that does not mention Israel, the occupation, or two states) says that all Palestinians are equal under the law without regard to race, religion, sex, etc..


*(COMMENT)*

The 2003 Palestinian Constitution does not mean anything if the Arab Palestinians can't even follow it themselves.  Any constitution that supports a government in league with terrorists _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ is meaningless in terms of the Rule of Law.  It has been over a decade since the Basic Law went into effect.  The Arab Palestinians have not had a transition in government in accordance with the constitution since it was written.  

In fact, ask any Arab Palestinian what sovereignty they have established.  Where is the Constitution the law of the land?

Mahmoud Abbas has been President of the Palestinian National Authority and the (so-called) State of Palestine fr some time.  In fact, some thing that come thise January (four months) he wil have been in office for a decade past the elected term.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas is a relatively small group of people who hooked its wagon to the conflict to promote an Islamic state. However, few Palestinians subscribe to that ideology.


*(COMMENT)*

How is it that HAMAS has so much Power and Influence if only a few Palestinians subscribe to that ideology?



P F Tinmore said:


> BTW, Hamas is shunned by many Islamic groups for being too moderate and democratic.


*(COMMENT)*

I'm concerned with what the Arab Palestinians support as government.  What the rest of the Arab League thinks is a topic of another concern.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It was known in 1948 for what it truly was then; just as it is understood today as a past hoax gone bad. It is not even worth discussing on the many ways t is flawed.


Oh really? What was wrong with it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The 2003 Palestinian Constitution does not mean anything if the Arab Palestinians can't even follow it themselves.


Indeed, it is violated constantly by the US armed, paid, and trained security forces that collaborate with Israel.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was known in 1948 for what it truly was then; just as it is understood today as a past hoax gone bad. It is not even worth discussing on the many ways t is flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? What was wrong with it?
Click to expand...


Copyright infringement.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2003 Palestinian Constitution does not mean anything if the Arab Palestinians can't even follow it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is violated constantly by the US armed, paid, and trained security forces that collaborate with Israel.
Click to expand...


*The 1924 Anglo-American Convention on Palestine.*

The United States of America ratified a treaty with the British Government known as the Anglo-American Treaty of 1924, which included by reference the aforementioned Balfour Declaration and includes, verbatim, the full text of the Mandate for Palestine.

*"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on the 2nd of November 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people...*"

The United States of America is legally bound to the principles contained in the "Balfour Declaration" and the "Mandate for Palestine."


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians have not had a transition in government in accordance with the constitution since it was written.


There is a constitutional procedure for electing a president. Abbas' term in office expired in January of 2009.

The speaker of parliament is to temporarily assume the office of president and call for elections within 30 days.

The last legal speaker of the parliament is Dr. Aziz Dwaik. He is a member of Hamas so I don't see any compliance with the constitution for the next president.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2003 Palestinian Constitution does not mean anything if the Arab Palestinians can't even follow it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is violated constantly by the US armed, paid, and trained security forces that collaborate with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1924 Anglo-American Convention on Palestine.*
> 
> The United States of America ratified a treaty with the British Government known as the Anglo-American Treaty of 1924, which included by reference the aforementioned Balfour Declaration and includes, verbatim, the full text of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> *"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on the 2nd of November 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people...*"
> 
> The United States of America is legally bound to the principles contained in the "Balfour Declaration" and the "Mandate for Palestine."
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2003 Palestinian Constitution does not mean anything if the Arab Palestinians can't even follow it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is violated constantly by the US armed, paid, and trained security forces that collaborate with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1924 Anglo-American Convention on Palestine.*
> 
> The United States of America ratified a treaty with the British Government known as the Anglo-American Treaty of 1924, which included by reference the aforementioned Balfour Declaration and includes, verbatim, the full text of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> *"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on the 2nd of November 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people...*"
> 
> The United States of America is legally bound to the principles contained in the "Balfour Declaration" and the "Mandate for Palestine."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:


Drawing the borders of Palestine 

Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide 

Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2003 Palestinian Constitution does not mean anything if the Arab Palestinians can't even follow it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is violated constantly by the US armed, paid, and trained security forces that collaborate with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1924 Anglo-American Convention on Palestine.*
> 
> The United States of America ratified a treaty with the British Government known as the Anglo-American Treaty of 1924, which included by reference the aforementioned Balfour Declaration and includes, verbatim, the full text of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> *"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on the 2nd of November 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people...*"
> 
> The United States of America is legally bound to the principles contained in the "Balfour Declaration" and the "Mandate for Palestine."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:
> 
> 
> Drawing the borders of Palestine
> 
> Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide
> 
> Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
> There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.
Click to expand...

So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2003 Palestinian Constitution does not mean anything if the Arab Palestinians can't even follow it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is violated constantly by the US armed, paid, and trained security forces that collaborate with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1924 Anglo-American Convention on Palestine.*
> 
> The United States of America ratified a treaty with the British Government known as the Anglo-American Treaty of 1924, which included by reference the aforementioned Balfour Declaration and includes, verbatim, the full text of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> *"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on the 2nd of November 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people...*"
> 
> The United States of America is legally bound to the principles contained in the "Balfour Declaration" and the "Mandate for Palestine."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:
> 
> 
> Drawing the borders of Palestine
> 
> Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide
> 
> Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
> There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
Click to expand...


I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.

The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:


Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922) 

Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:

ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?



"Britian" did no such thing.  The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.  Thus did the citizenship pass from the Ottoman Empire to the new sovereign, Israel.  

The question you should be asking is why some Arabs lost citizenship in the new sovereign State.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have not had a transition in government in accordance with the constitution since it was written.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a constitutional procedure for electing a president. Abbas' term in office expired in January of 2009.
> 
> The speaker of parliament is to temporarily assume the office of president and call for elections within 30 days.
> 
> The last legal speaker of the parliament is Dr. Aziz Dwaik. He is a member of Hamas so I don't see any compliance with the constitution for the next president.
Click to expand...


It’s odd that you would rattle on with such things as constitutional process relative to Islamic dictators. The lineage of the Hamas with reference to the Muslim Brotherhood and that masterpiece of Islamic fascism otherwise known as the Hamas Charter should have given you a clue as to islamic terrorists and their willingness to abide by kuffar principles of representative elections and rule of law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is violated constantly by the US armed, paid, and trained security forces that collaborate with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 1924 Anglo-American Convention on Palestine.*
> 
> The United States of America ratified a treaty with the British Government known as the Anglo-American Treaty of 1924, which included by reference the aforementioned Balfour Declaration and includes, verbatim, the full text of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> *"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on the 2nd of November 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people...*"
> 
> The United States of America is legally bound to the principles contained in the "Balfour Declaration" and the "Mandate for Palestine."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:
> 
> 
> Drawing the borders of Palestine
> 
> Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide
> 
> Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
> There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
Click to expand...

*ARTICLE 20.*
The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.

In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.

Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Britian" did no such thing.  The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.  Thus did the citizenship pass from the Ottoman Empire to the new sovereign, Israel.
> 
> The question you should be asking is why some Arabs lost citizenship in the new sovereign State.
Click to expand...

Citizenship was passed to Palestine. There was no Israel.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Britian" did no such thing.  The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.  Thus did the citizenship pass from the Ottoman Empire to the new sovereign, Israel.
> 
> The question you should be asking is why some Arabs lost citizenship in the new sovereign State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Britian" did no such thing.  The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.  Thus did the citizenship pass from the Ottoman Empire to the new sovereign, Israel.
> 
> The question you should be asking is why some Arabs lost citizenship in the new sovereign State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Britian" did no such thing.  The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.  Thus did the citizenship pass from the Ottoman Empire to the new sovereign, Israel.
> 
> The question you should be asking is why some Arabs lost citizenship in the new sovereign State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Citizenship was passed to Palestine. There was no Israel.
Click to expand...



Citizenship can't be passed to empty air.  It was passed to the new sovereign.  Which was Israel.  Israel has been the ONLY sovereign in that territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Britian" did no such thing.  The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.  Thus did the citizenship pass from the Ottoman Empire to the new sovereign, Israel.
> 
> The question you should be asking is why some Arabs lost citizenship in the new sovereign State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Citizenship was passed to Palestine. There was no Israel.
Click to expand...


Only if you ignore the historical record.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Citizenship was passed to Palestine. There was no Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

Who issued citizenship.  "Palestine" in that point in the timeline, meant the territory to which the Mandate applied, and was in effect Britian acting as the Government of Palestine.

The Arab Paestinians had NO Standing relative to either the Covenant or the Treaties after WWI.  They were not a party to any of the agreements and cannot enforce any part of the agreements. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The 1924 Anglo-American Convention on Palestine.*
> 
> The United States of America ratified a treaty with the British Government known as the Anglo-American Treaty of 1924, which included by reference the aforementioned Balfour Declaration and includes, verbatim, the full text of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> *"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on the 2nd of November 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people...*"
> 
> The United States of America is legally bound to the principles contained in the "Balfour Declaration" and the "Mandate for Palestine."
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:
> 
> 
> Drawing the borders of Palestine
> 
> Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide
> 
> Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
> There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
Click to expand...

Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.

According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.

In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:
> 
> 
> Drawing the borders of Palestine
> 
> Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide
> 
> Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
> There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
Click to expand...

It is not as simple as all that.

The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.

The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.

Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:
> 
> 
> Drawing the borders of Palestine
> 
> Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide
> 
> Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
> There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
Click to expand...


You are, as usual, attempting to make the false claim that the Treaty of Lausanne created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. The Treaty of Lausanne did not create a sovereign or legal entity of Pal’istan. 

You are proceeding on a false premise.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:
> 
> 
> Drawing the borders of Palestine
> 
> Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide
> 
> Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
> There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
Click to expand...


*
The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. *


The land of Palestine was transferred to Israel by treaty.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

You are incorrect.



P F Tinmore said:


> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty.


*(COMMENT)*

WRONG:

•  Article 16, Treaty of Lausanne  •

Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.*​



P F Tinmore said:


> That territory was defined by international borders.


*(COMMENT)*

The boundaries between the territories under the French Mandates of Syria and Lebanon on the one hand and the British Mandates of Mesopotamia and Palestine on the other were defined by the Franco-British Convention, 23 December 1920.

The boundaries _(what would eventually become the first iteration of international borders)_ were, in essence, an established agreement solely between two of the Allied Powers. 

Those boundaries have since been modified.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.


*(COMMENT)*

The Treaty of Lausanne did not actually grant citizenship.  The Treaty defined the assignment of nationality _(Article 30)_ which was then used to give legal standing _(in the case of the Territory under the Mandate for Palestine)_ to the Mandatory for authority placed in the _(League of Nations)_ Palestine Order in Council, Election Law, and Citizenship Order.



P F Tinmore said:


> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, treaties are legal instruments.  In the first half of the 20th Century, including the period between 1900 and 1930 (which is the timeframe being discussed here), there was "NO" Universally recognized treaty law.  The Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties (VCLT) was not adopted until 1969.

The codification of _(what would include today to be)_ "inalienable rights" was reaffirmed from the 1969 VCLT (Preamble) in UN Resolution A/RES/3236 (XXIX) 22 November 1974.  

To my knowledge, there is no standing case before the International Court of Justice (ICJ) (1945 to Present) of the Permanent Court of International Justice (PCIJ) (1921 to 1939) pertaining to any of the implied complaints between the Authority of the Allied Powers (in the 20th Century → forward).  

Finally, I find your implied violations of "International Law" (circa 1900 - 1930) to be wholly unsubstantiated by any clear facts.   In fact, it is totally unclear what you are using as "International Law" for that time period. 

Most Respectfully, 
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.



The territory was not "transferred" to anyone, at any time.  There was no sovereign to transfer it to.  Its not like one country ceding it in treaty and another taking it up.  The territory under the Mandate for Palestine (like all the other Mandates) was under Mandate for exactly the reason that there was no sovereign to pass it to.  The point of a Mandate is to govern in trust until the people are capable of self-determination and government themselves.  This whole concept of "transfer of territory' is a red herring you keep throwing up as a distraction from the real issues.

What WAS part of the legal documentation of the time was the beneficiary of the territory of Palestine -- that is -- the people who were to have self-determination in that territory, the people for whom the British held the territory in trust.  The legal documentation of the time (which is still in force today and can not be abrogated) tells us that it was the Jewish people.  Further, the documentation tells us that the Jewish people became the beneficiaries of that territory by RIGHT due to their historical sovereignty in that territory.  No other peoples are mentioned.  So, the STARTING point of the whole conversation is that the territory belongs to the Jewish people, by right, by law.

Now, it IS true that all of the residents of the territory, and all the Jewish immigrants became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).  Aren't some still citizens of Palestine?  And some citizens of Palestine by its new sovereign name -- Israel?  

The question you should be asking is why two different citizenships developed in the territory.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the *1924 Anglo American Convention* the U.S. agreed to support Great Britain as a Mandatory so long as the Mandatory abided by the San Remo Resolution. The sole purpose of the Resolution regarding Palestine was:
> 
> 
> Drawing the borders of Palestine
> 
> Reconstituting Palestine as a National Homeland for the Jewish People worldwide
> 
> Recognizing the Jewish People's historical connection to the land
> There was not even one word in the Mandate or the Anglo American convention about creating an Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
Click to expand...


*"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
  -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.

*The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
 -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.

_*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
 -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.

Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
*
"Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
 -- Treaties ARE international law.
I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.



And the "inalienable rights of a people" are defined, where, exactly, in law?

Link?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "inalienable rights of a people" are defined, where, exactly, in law?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Does he mean a Valid Treaty isn’t “ Valid??”


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "inalienable rights of a people" are defined, where, exactly, in law?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he mean a Valid Treaty isn’t “ Valid??”
Click to expand...

Islamization of East Jerusalem under Jordanian occupation - Wikipedia

  You Know,  I THINK HE'S RIGHT!!!!!
          No " treaty" can invalidate the Rights of the Israelis to E.Jerusalem.  GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## Shusha

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "inalienable rights of a people" are defined, where, exactly, in law?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he mean a Valid Treaty isn’t “ Valid??”
Click to expand...


If he doesn't like what a treaty says, it must be invalid. Just like he doesn't like that Israel exists so it must not.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "inalienable rights of a people" are defined, where, exactly, in law?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he mean a Valid Treaty isn’t “ Valid??”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he doesn't like what a treaty says, it must be invalid. Just like he doesn't like that Israel exists so it must not.
Click to expand...


He will NOT acknowledge that Jordan doing what they did was in CONTRADICTION to the “ Armistice Agreement “ that they signed.  
     Israel will NEVER let that territory be under Arab domain again


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "inalienable rights of a people" are defined, where, exactly, in law?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

*Basic universal, inalienable rights.*

The right to self determination without external interference.
The right to independence and sovereignty.
The right to territorial integrity.
These can be found in various UN documents sometimes directly applied to the Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
Click to expand...

No links?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was not "transferred" to anyone, at any time.  There was no sovereign to transfer it to.  Its not like one country ceding it in treaty and another taking it up.  The territory under the Mandate for Palestine (like all the other Mandates) was under Mandate for exactly the reason that there was no sovereign to pass it to.  The point of a Mandate is to govern in trust until the people are capable of self-determination and government themselves.  This whole concept of "transfer of territory' is a red herring you keep throwing up as a distraction from the real issues.
> 
> What WAS part of the legal documentation of the time was the beneficiary of the territory of Palestine -- that is -- the people who were to have self-determination in that territory, the people for whom the British held the territory in trust.  The legal documentation of the time (which is still in force today and can not be abrogated) tells us that it was the Jewish people.  Further, the documentation tells us that the Jewish people became the beneficiaries of that territory by RIGHT due to their historical sovereignty in that territory.  No other peoples are mentioned.  So, the STARTING point of the whole conversation is that the territory belongs to the Jewish people, by right, by law.
> 
> Now, it IS true that all of the residents of the territory, and all the Jewish immigrants became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).  Aren't some still citizens of Palestine?  And some citizens of Palestine by its new sovereign name -- Israel?
> 
> The question you should be asking is why two different citizenships developed in the territory.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> The territory was not "transferred" to anyone, at any time.


It was. You are bouncing around like a football trying to make a point that is not there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was not "transferred" to anyone, at any time.  There was no sovereign to transfer it to.  Its not like one country ceding it in treaty and another taking it up.  The territory under the Mandate for Palestine (like all the other Mandates) was under Mandate for exactly the reason that there was no sovereign to pass it to.  The point of a Mandate is to govern in trust until the people are capable of self-determination and government themselves.  This whole concept of "transfer of territory' is a red herring you keep throwing up as a distraction from the real issues.
> 
> What WAS part of the legal documentation of the time was the beneficiary of the territory of Palestine -- that is -- the people who were to have self-determination in that territory, the people for whom the British held the territory in trust.  The legal documentation of the time (which is still in force today and can not be abrogated) tells us that it was the Jewish people.  Further, the documentation tells us that the Jewish people became the beneficiaries of that territory by RIGHT due to their historical sovereignty in that territory.  No other peoples are mentioned.  So, the STARTING point of the whole conversation is that the territory belongs to the Jewish people, by right, by law.
> 
> Now, it IS true that all of the residents of the territory, and all the Jewish immigrants became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).  Aren't some still citizens of Palestine?  And some citizens of Palestine by its new sovereign name -- Israel?
> 
> The question you should be asking is why two different citizenships developed in the territory.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).


You wouldn't have a link for that, would you?

Of course not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are, as usual, attempting to make the false claim that the Treaty of Lausanne created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. The Treaty of Lausanne did not create a sovereign or legal entity of Pal’istan.
> 
> You are proceeding on a false premise.
Click to expand...

I never said that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are, as usual, attempting to make the false claim that the Treaty of Lausanne created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. The Treaty of Lausanne did not create a sovereign or legal entity of Pal’istan.
> 
> You are proceeding on a false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Britian" did no such thing.  The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.  Thus did the citizenship pass from the Ottoman Empire to the new sovereign, Israel.
> 
> The question you should be asking is why some Arabs lost citizenship in the new sovereign State.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.


Israel violated that provision of international law.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem as long as they abide by all their obligations.
> That Palestine was to become Jewish National Homeland was engraved in international law, which Britain attempted to thwart  by banning Jews from their country, while giving most of its' territory to a separate Arab state.
> 
> The British Mandatory was not a sovereign. All its rights and obligations relating to Palestine, emanated from the Mandate of Palestine. The Mandatory was a trustee for the League of Nations, and it was not given the power to take any steps which violated the terms of the Mandate. It could not change the terms of the Mandate at its pleasure, as it did in the following two cases:
> 
> 
> Ceding 77.5 % of Palestine to Trans Jordan (in 1922)
> 
> Ceding the Golan to Syria (in 1923)
> The Mandatory violated article 5 & article 27 of the Mandate when it ceded 77.5% of Palestine to TransJordan and the Golan to Syria:
> 
> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No links?
Click to expand...


*The 1920 San Remo Resolution*

This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
The relevant resolution reads as follows:

_*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_

Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was not "transferred" to anyone, at any time.  There was no sovereign to transfer it to.  Its not like one country ceding it in treaty and another taking it up.  The territory under the Mandate for Palestine (like all the other Mandates) was under Mandate for exactly the reason that there was no sovereign to pass it to.  The point of a Mandate is to govern in trust until the people are capable of self-determination and government themselves.  This whole concept of "transfer of territory' is a red herring you keep throwing up as a distraction from the real issues.
> 
> What WAS part of the legal documentation of the time was the beneficiary of the territory of Palestine -- that is -- the people who were to have self-determination in that territory, the people for whom the British held the territory in trust.  The legal documentation of the time (which is still in force today and can not be abrogated) tells us that it was the Jewish people.  Further, the documentation tells us that the Jewish people became the beneficiaries of that territory by RIGHT due to their historical sovereignty in that territory.  No other peoples are mentioned.  So, the STARTING point of the whole conversation is that the territory belongs to the Jewish people, by right, by law.
> 
> Now, it IS true that all of the residents of the territory, and all the Jewish immigrants became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).  Aren't some still citizens of Palestine?  And some citizens of Palestine by its new sovereign name -- Israel?
> 
> The question you should be asking is why two different citizenships developed in the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't have a link for that, would you?
> 
> Of course not.
Click to expand...


You need a link to, "Palestine isn't a country"?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was not "transferred" to anyone, at any time.  There was no sovereign to transfer it to.  Its not like one country ceding it in treaty and another taking it up.  The territory under the Mandate for Palestine (like all the other Mandates) was under Mandate for exactly the reason that there was no sovereign to pass it to.  The point of a Mandate is to govern in trust until the people are capable of self-determination and government themselves.  This whole concept of "transfer of territory' is a red herring you keep throwing up as a distraction from the real issues.
> 
> What WAS part of the legal documentation of the time was the beneficiary of the territory of Palestine -- that is -- the people who were to have self-determination in that territory, the people for whom the British held the territory in trust.  The legal documentation of the time (which is still in force today and can not be abrogated) tells us that it was the Jewish people.  Further, the documentation tells us that the Jewish people became the beneficiaries of that territory by RIGHT due to their historical sovereignty in that territory.  No other peoples are mentioned.  So, the STARTING point of the whole conversation is that the territory belongs to the Jewish people, by right, by law.
> 
> Now, it IS true that all of the residents of the territory, and all the Jewish immigrants became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).  Aren't some still citizens of Palestine?  And some citizens of Palestine by its new sovereign name -- Israel?
> 
> The question you should be asking is why two different citizenships developed in the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't have a link for that, would you?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a link to, "Palestine isn't a country"?
Click to expand...


I provided a link which stated the Arabs recognized Jordan’s Sovereignty over the W. Bank and E. Jerusalem before 1950 and at that time the land was OFFICIALLY recognized as part of Jordan but of course there is no response.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was not "transferred" to anyone, at any time.  There was no sovereign to transfer it to.  Its not like one country ceding it in treaty and another taking it up.  The territory under the Mandate for Palestine (like all the other Mandates) was under Mandate for exactly the reason that there was no sovereign to pass it to.  The point of a Mandate is to govern in trust until the people are capable of self-determination and government themselves.  This whole concept of "transfer of territory' is a red herring you keep throwing up as a distraction from the real issues.
> 
> What WAS part of the legal documentation of the time was the beneficiary of the territory of Palestine -- that is -- the people who were to have self-determination in that territory, the people for whom the British held the territory in trust.  The legal documentation of the time (which is still in force today and can not be abrogated) tells us that it was the Jewish people.  Further, the documentation tells us that the Jewish people became the beneficiaries of that territory by RIGHT due to their historical sovereignty in that territory.  No other peoples are mentioned.  So, the STARTING point of the whole conversation is that the territory belongs to the Jewish people, by right, by law.
> 
> Now, it IS true that all of the residents of the territory, and all the Jewish immigrants became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).  Aren't some still citizens of Palestine?  And some citizens of Palestine by its new sovereign name -- Israel?
> 
> The question you should be asking is why two different citizenships developed in the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't have a link for that, would you?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a link to, "Palestine isn't a country"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I provided a link which stated the Arabs recognized Jordan’s Sovereignty over the W. Bank and E. Jerusalem before 1950 and at that time the land was OFFICIALLY recognized as part of Jordan but of course there is no response.
Click to expand...

    Forgot something; Jordan destroyed JEWISH CEMETARIES and other JEWISH Holy Sites which was against the “ Armistice Agreement “ and Jordan DENIED Israel’s right to those sites which was also AGAINST the “ agreement “   If one or more parties break it; other parties are NOT legally bound to follow


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 20.*
> The Members of the League severally agree that this Covenant is accepted as abrogating all obligations or understandings inter se which are inconsistent with the terms thereof, and solemnly undertake that they will not hereafter enter into any engagements inconsistent with the terms thereof.
> 
> In case any Member of the League shall, before becoming a Member of the League, have undertaken any obligations inconsistent with the terms of this Covenant, it shall be the duty of such Member to take immediate steps to procure its release from such obligations.
> 
> Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
Click to expand...

How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?

*in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
_adj_
*impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law 

Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
Click to expand...

 
GOOD! The Israelis will remain in the W. Bank and E. Jerusalem.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
Click to expand...


The San Remo Resolution assures that Palestinians can exercise their inalienable rights, and reconstitute their country as a national homeland, making it a binding obligation of international law.


The US is bound by that obligation as well.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both the San Remo and the Palestine Mandate are documents based on that covenant.
> Neither mention anything about political rights of Arabs living there.
> 
> According to international law, the Jewish people are the sole beneficiary of Self-Determination in the land that was Mandatory Palestine. The rights of the Jewish People to Palestine are enshrined in three legally binding international treaties. These rights have _not_ expired and are still in full force and effect.
> 
> In fact it's even enshrined in US law:
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine — Eretz-Israel — and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution), which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
Click to expand...


The above would seem to clash with your Pom Pom flailing for Hamas and their Islamo-fascist charter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above would seem to clash with your Pom Pom flailing for Hamas and their Islamo-fascist charter.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The San Remo Resolution assures that Palestinians can exercise their inalienable rights, and reconstitute their country as a national homeland, making it a binding obligation of international law.
> 
> 
> The US is bound by that obligation as well.
Click to expand...

No it doesn't.

Another lie.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> No links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above would seem to clash with your Pom Pom flailing for Hamas and their Islamo-fascist charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


I understand you're embarrassed at being called out for demanding a double standard. Tell us how "inalienable rights" applies to islamic terrorists but not Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above would seem to clash with your Pom Pom flailing for Hamas and their Islamo-fascist charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you're embarrassed at being called out for demanding a double standard. Tell us how "inalienable rights" applies to islamic terrorists but not Jews.
Click to expand...

I never said that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above would seem to clash with your Pom Pom flailing for Hamas and their Islamo-fascist charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you're embarrassed at being called out for demanding a double standard. Tell us how "inalienable rights" applies to islamic terrorists but not Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "inalienable rights of a people" are defined, where, exactly, in law?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Basic universal, inalienable rights.*
> 
> The right to self determination without external interference.
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> These can be found in various UN documents sometimes directly applied to the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Well, its quite a bit more complex than that.  The notion of self-determination of "peoples" has been developing slowly over the past hundred years or so.  There are complex issues, not the least of which is that  "peoples" remains relatively undefined and that self-determination and territorial integrity are competing concepts and international law has not definitively figured out which one has priority.  

I would caution you, therefore, against making sweeping pronouncements about the rights of a group which you label "Palestinians" and their territorial integrity.  But since you brought it up....

While there is no universally accepted definition of "peoples", definitions as they appear in various documents tend to center around traditions and culture, ethnicity, historical ties and heritage, language, religion, sense of identity or kinship, the will to constitute a people, and common suffering.  The Jewish people would certainly be considered a "people" by that definition.  

The Jewish people, then, have basic, universal, inalienable rights to:  self-determination, independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity.  

And the Jewish people's inalienable rights have been confirmed in law for the past nearly 100 years, since the very early 1920s.  

So here's the problem:  Two distinct peoples can not BOTH have self-determination in a particular territory while maintaining territorial integrity.  International law has tended in the past to view self-determination as having priority over territorial integrity, a position which is increasingly becoming entrenched.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as all that.
> 
> The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law. Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.
> 
> Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was not "transferred" to anyone, at any time.  There was no sovereign to transfer it to.  Its not like one country ceding it in treaty and another taking it up.  The territory under the Mandate for Palestine (like all the other Mandates) was under Mandate for exactly the reason that there was no sovereign to pass it to.  The point of a Mandate is to govern in trust until the people are capable of self-determination and government themselves.  This whole concept of "transfer of territory' is a red herring you keep throwing up as a distraction from the real issues.
> 
> What WAS part of the legal documentation of the time was the beneficiary of the territory of Palestine -- that is -- the people who were to have self-determination in that territory, the people for whom the British held the territory in trust.  The legal documentation of the time (which is still in force today and can not be abrogated) tells us that it was the Jewish people.  Further, the documentation tells us that the Jewish people became the beneficiaries of that territory by RIGHT due to their historical sovereignty in that territory.  No other peoples are mentioned.  So, the STARTING point of the whole conversation is that the territory belongs to the Jewish people, by right, by law.
> 
> Now, it IS true that all of the residents of the territory, and all the Jewish immigrants became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).  Aren't some still citizens of Palestine?  And some citizens of Palestine by its new sovereign name -- Israel?
> 
> The question you should be asking is why two different citizenships developed in the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> became citizens of what was then called "Palestine" (as a territorial designation -- NOT as a sovereign).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't have a link for that, would you?
> 
> Of course not.
Click to expand...


A link that "Palestine" was not sovereign in the early 1920s?  Um, yeah.  The Mandate.  That was the WHOLE point of the Mandate system -- to hold territory in trust until a sovereign could could develop from the self-determination of the people of the territory.  

The territory labelled "Palestine" was kept in trust for which people again?  Oh yeah, the JEWISH PEOPLE.

As a reminder, Israel declared independence in 1948 and at that time had all the necessary qualities to be considered sovereign:  a government, a population, a territory and the ability to interact with other sovereigns.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why did Britain give Palestinian citizenship to all of the Palestinians who lived in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Britian" did no such thing.  The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.  Thus did the citizenship pass from the Ottoman Empire to the new sovereign, Israel.
> 
> The question you should be asking is why some Arabs lost citizenship in the new sovereign State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The convention of the time was, and is, that citizenship in a new sovereign passes automatically from the old sovereign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel violated that provision of international law.
Click to expand...


Ah, no she didn't.  Some Arabs lost their right to citizenship in Israel due to their hostility against the State and their desire to take advantage of their own right to self-determination.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> As a reminder, Israel declared independence in 1948 and at that time had all the necessary qualities to be considered sovereign: a government, a population, a territory and the ability to interact with other sovereigns.


You keep saying that like it was true. *One* of the problems is with a defined territory.

What was Israel's defined territory in 1948?

What is Israel's defined territory now?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder, Israel declared independence in 1948 and at that time had all the necessary qualities to be considered sovereign: a government, a population, a territory and the ability to interact with other sovereigns.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that like it was true. *One* of the problems is with a defined territory.
> 
> What was Israel's defined territory in 1948?
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory now?
Click to expand...


And you keep latching on it as though you can "prove" Israel's non-existence by your say so.  

Remember that little thing about "territorial integrity" you keep squawking about?  THAT is Palestine, now called Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yu have often asked this question.



P F Tinmore said:


> What was Israel's defined territory in 1948?


*(COMMENT)*

You know, as well as everyone one else that Israel attempted to establish it nation (15 May 48) pursuant to the dominion as described  Part II Boundaries -- Section B Jewish State -- and Annex A (Plan of Partition with Economic Union) to Resolution 181 (II) of the General Assembly dated 29 November 1947.https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unis...7f0af2bd897689b785256c330061d253?OpenDocument

However, the unauthorized intervention by the Arab League altered those intentions and reshaped the lines and boundaries. 



P F Tinmore said:


> What is Israel's defined territory now?


*(COMMENT)*

The boundaries today are outlined by the following:

✪  Israeli-Lebanon Boundary of Letter of Agreement 12 June 2000
✪  Knesset Annexation - Golan Heights Law 14 December 1981
✪  The Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)
✪  The Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty (26 March 1979)​
Israeli Territorial Sovereignty is the enforcement of Executive Authority, the extension of the Basic Laws of Israel, and the exercise of the normal functions of government over that territory; → to the exclusion of any other States.  No other State or National Power exercises authority over Israeli Sovereign Territory.  That includes the territory bounded by these four basic documents _(supra)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder, Israel declared independence in 1948 and at that time had all the necessary qualities to be considered sovereign: a government, a population, a territory and the ability to interact with other sovereigns.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that like it was true. *One* of the problems is with a defined territory.
> 
> What was Israel's defined territory in 1948?
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep latching on it as though you can "prove" Israel's non-existence by your say so.
> 
> Remember that little thing about "territorial integrity" you keep squawking about?  THAT is Palestine, now called Israel.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> THAT is Palestine, now called Israel.


Indeed, but what legal process was used to cause that to happen?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder, Israel declared independence in 1948 and at that time had all the necessary qualities to be considered sovereign: a government, a population, a territory and the ability to interact with other sovereigns.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that like it was true. *One* of the problems is with a defined territory.
> 
> What was Israel's defined territory in 1948?
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep latching on it as though you can "prove" Israel's non-existence by your say so.
> 
> Remember that little thing about "territorial integrity" you keep squawking about?  THAT is Palestine, now called Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is Palestine, now called Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but what legal process was used to cause that to happen?
Click to expand...



The recognition of the Jewish peoples basic, universal, inalienable rights to self- determination, sovereignty and territorial integrity, remember?  

Followed by Israel's ability to fulfill the criteria of Statehood. 

Followed by her Declaration of Independence. 

Pretty standard stuff for people who aren't afflicted with the Anti-Israel mentality.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The land of Palestine was transferred to Palestine by treaty. That territory was defined by international borders."*
> -- Yes and all of that specifically defined the sovereign boundaries of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> *The Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by international law, by treaty, and by domestic law.*
> -- Yes, and in violation of international law, the Jewish people were precluded from exercising this  right.
> 
> _*Why did the Treaty of Lausanne give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law. Why did the British give citizenship to the Palestinians? Because that is the law.*_
> -- Treaty of Lausannne only ensured that former Turkish subjects would become citizens of future local states. Previous treaties that preceded Lausanne, already established Palestine as a Jewish National Home, this was the sole source of Britain's authority to issue Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> Jewish National Home is international law, and a Palestinian treaty.
> *
> "Treaties are legal instruments. They must conform to international law. No valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of a people."*
> -- Treaties ARE international law.
> I agree, no valid treaty can violate the inalienable rights of the Jewish Nation in any part of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> No links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> This was passed by the San Remo Supreme Council. This council was given the power of disposition by the Great Powers and was convened for the purpose of dividing what was the Ottoman Empire, i.e, redrawing the borders of the Middle East.
> The relevant resolution reads as follows:
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into the Palestinian's inalienable rights?
> 
> *in·al·ien·a·ble *[in áylee ənəb'l]
> _adj_
> *impossible to take away: *not able to be transferred or taken away, e.g. because of being protected by law
> 
> Nobody has the authority to violate a people's inalienable rights. Not even self appointed "world leaders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The San Remo Resolution assures that Palestinians can exercise their inalienable rights, and reconstitute their country as a national homeland, making it a binding obligation of international law.
> 
> 
> The US is bound by that obligation as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> Another lie.
Click to expand...

All You do is call international law a 'lie',
another confirmation that there's no leg for Your argument.

No other nation has been giver the same opportunity to exercise their inalienable right after so many years of foreign rule, Palestine has been given the opportunity to restore sovereignty to its' indigenous ancient nation.

Q.Which other nation except Palestine enjoyed the same freedom to exercise their inalienable rights?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder, Israel declared independence in 1948 and at that time had all the necessary qualities to be considered sovereign: a government, a population, a territory and the ability to interact with other sovereigns.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that like it was true. *One* of the problems is with a defined territory.
> 
> What was Israel's defined territory in 1948?
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep latching on it as though you can "prove" Israel's non-existence by your say so.
> 
> Remember that little thing about "territorial integrity" you keep squawking about?  THAT is Palestine, now called Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is Palestine, now called Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but what legal process was used to cause that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The recognition of the Jewish peoples basic, universal, inalienable rights to self- determination, sovereignty and territorial integrity, remember?
> 
> Followed by Israel's ability to fulfill the criteria of Statehood.
> 
> Followed by her Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Pretty standard stuff for people who aren't afflicted with the Anti-Israel mentality.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> The recognition of the Jewish peoples basic, universal, inalienable rights to self- determination, sovereignty and territorial integrity, remember?


There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.

I haven't seen anything for Israelis.

Got some links?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?



Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
Click to expand...

The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.

The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
Click to expand...



Maybe in Your twisted narrative, but not according to international law.
Jews are the sovereigns of Palestine by right.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
Click to expand...


*The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*

Citizens of a territory? LOL!
Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
Click to expand...


Ah, I see. So your invented “country of Pal’istan” is actually described as “_the country of a nation of Islamist settler colonists who occupy a territory_”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> 
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
Click to expand...

111
1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.

As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.

https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> 
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> 
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
Click to expand...


By that time Palestine was already established as Jewish National Homeland in international law.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> 
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> 
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
Click to expand...


Oh, please. Not this silly cut and paste again where you try and claim the Treaty of Lausanne created your invented “country of Pal’istan”.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> 
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> 
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that time Palestine was already established as Jewish National Homeland in international law.
Click to expand...


_"Treaty" means an international agreement concluded between States in written form and governed by international law, whether embodied in a single instru ment or in two or more related instruments and whatever its particular designation;_

*San Remo conference (April 26 1920) *
The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory, to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on the 8th [2nd] November, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.

San Remo Convention - Palestine Mandate - 1920


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!


The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.

The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.[/QUOTE]

According to your definition, then, the "peoples" who have basic, universal, inalienable rights are those who:

are a nation
are citizens
have a territory defined by international borders

In other words, the only "peoples" who hold those rights are existing nations and the only "peoples" with the right to self-determination, sovereignty and territorial integrity are existing nations.  That's problematic on a number of levels:

Jordan had better give that territory back to Palestine.
Czech Republic and Slovakia had better reunite
Someone had better fix Yugoslavia and the USSR and the Koreas
Palestine (all of it) is the National Homeland of the Jewish people

Did you want to try again?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> 
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf



No one is arguing that all Arab Palestinians and all Jewish Palestinians became citizens of the territory under the Mandate for Palestine.  We ALL agree on that.  For the obvious reasons laid out above.  

This is meaningless under the context of what ELSE happened between 1920 and 1950.

For example, if this is the be all and end all and the only thing that matters with respect to "Palestine", if this created a "State of Palestine" (which is utterly ridiculous) and etched in stone and unchangeable -- how did Jordan happen?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> 
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> 
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> 
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> 
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that time Palestine was already established as Jewish National Homeland in international law.
Click to expand...


Shhh.,, Don’t tell him that. You’ will l upset   Him.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


>



Excellent post!! I guarantee there will be no response


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Fighting the double standard: Palestinians file case to demolish illegal settlement homes*

Two Ramallah-area Palestinian villages — Deir Dibwan and Anata — have filed a case in the Israeli High Court, asking Israeli authorities to demolish illegal structures in the Israeli settlement of Kfar Adumim — the same settlement which has ceaselessly pushed for the state’s decision to demolish Khan al-Ahmar.

The villagers are arguing for the demolition of some 120 homes and structures and four outposts in Kfar Adumim which were built without permits from Israeli authorities and lie outside of the planned borders of the settlement.

The structures in question were built on privately owned land belonging to residents of Deir Dibwan and Anata.

Fighting the double standard: Palestinians file case to demolish illegal settlement homes


----------



## Hollie

Islamics embracing a double standard.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> Islamics embracing a double standard.



This is something I have posted more then once which includes the Old City where Israel’s Sacred and Religious Sites are.Of course, there is NO Response. One more reason why Israel will never go back to the “ borders “ that weren’t recognized before


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons.
Click to expand...










 *"Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons..."*​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons.
Click to expand...


Indeed, it's not aid money but an entitlement as viewed by the Islamic welfare cheats.


----------



## rylah

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> 
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> 
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> 
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that time Palestine was already established as Jewish National Homeland in international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhh.,, Don’t tell him that. You’ will l upset   Him.
Click to expand...


Cannot be contradicted,
their _"magical Palestine"_ is the Jewish National Homeland,
hence the desperate parade of Pallywood scenery..."we want Israel gone!"..."why doesn't Israel accept us in open arms?!"...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, it's not aid money but an entitlement as viewed by the Islamic welfare cheats.
Click to expand...

We keep oligarchs in power like that all over the world. Stealing money and trampling on their own people is part of their job.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, it's not aid money but an entitlement as viewed by the Islamic welfare cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We keep oligarchs in power like that all over the world. Stealing money and trampling on their own people is part of their job.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you want excuses for Islamic totalitarianism. Indeed, you fail to realize that on those rare occassions when Islamics do vote, they tend to vote in the very Islamists who oppress them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, it's not aid money but an entitlement as viewed by the Islamic welfare cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We keep oligarchs in power like that all over the world. Stealing money and trampling on their own people is part of their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you want excuses for Islamic totalitarianism. Indeed, you fail to realize that on those rare occassions when Islamics do vote, they tend to vote in the very Islamists who oppress them.
Click to expand...

The "PA" is more oppressive than Hamas. Of course the "PA" was not elected, they were appointed by the US.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, it's not aid money but an entitlement as viewed by the Islamic welfare cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We keep oligarchs in power like that all over the world. Stealing money and trampling on their own people is part of their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you want excuses for Islamic totalitarianism. Indeed, you fail to realize that on those rare occassions when Islamics do vote, they tend to vote in the very Islamists who oppress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "PA" is more oppressive than Hamas. Of course the "PA" was not elected, they were appointed by the US.
Click to expand...


Indeed, That’s another conspiracy theory you dump into various threads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Censored film names Adam Milstein as Canary Mission funder*

Israel lobby financier Adam Milstein has been identified as the funder of Canary Mission, the anonymous website that aims to tarnish the reputations of US supporters of Palestinian rights.

Milstein is named as the financier of Canary Mission by Eric Gallagher, a former employee of The Israel Project, in Al Jazeera’s censored investigative film, The Lobby – USA.

Milstein’s foundation funds such anti-Palestinian organizations as the Israel on Campus Coalition, StandWithUs, CAMERA, the AMCHA Initiative and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies.


Censored film names Adam Milstein as Canary Mission funder


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Meet the Owner of Canary Mission’s Anonymous Anti-Palestinian Blacklisting Website*
*Canary Mission has exploited its anonymity to smear college students with impunity. The Grayzone has obtained documents identifying the owner of the malicious anti-Palestinian organization’s web domain.*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Once we know who they are, we will know who to sue.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we know who they are, we will know who to sue.
Click to expand...


Indeed, who is "we"? 

You silly wannabe. File a complaint with the prayer leader at your madrassah.


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the aid has been going to the wrong people for the wrong reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it's not aid money but an entitlement as viewed by the Islamic welfare cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We keep oligarchs in power like that all over the world. Stealing money and trampling on their own people is part of their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you want excuses for Islamic totalitarianism. Indeed, you fail to realize that on those rare occassions when Islamics do vote, they tend to vote in the very Islamists who oppress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "PA" is more oppressive than Hamas. Of course the "PA" was not elected, they were appointed by the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, That’s another conspiracy theory you dump into various threads.
Click to expand...





 *"The "PA" is more oppressive than Hamas. Of course the "PA" was not elected, they were appointed by the US..."*










eeeew.  how can you get any more 

 *"oppressive"* than this:






_you're pathetic_.....

 _sticking up for terrorists....._


----------



## P F Tinmore

member said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it's not aid money but an entitlement as viewed by the Islamic welfare cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> We keep oligarchs in power like that all over the world. Stealing money and trampling on their own people is part of their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you want excuses for Islamic totalitarianism. Indeed, you fail to realize that on those rare occassions when Islamics do vote, they tend to vote in the very Islamists who oppress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "PA" is more oppressive than Hamas. Of course the "PA" was not elected, they were appointed by the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, That’s another conspiracy theory you dump into various threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The "PA" is more oppressive than Hamas. Of course the "PA" was not elected, they were appointed by the US..."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeew.  how can you get any more
> 
> *"oppressive"* than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _you're pathetic_.....
> 
> _sticking up for terrorists....._
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the old terrorist canard again.

What else you got?


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We keep oligarchs in power like that all over the world. Stealing money and trampling on their own people is part of their job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, you want excuses for Islamic totalitarianism. Indeed, you fail to realize that on those rare occassions when Islamics do vote, they tend to vote in the very Islamists who oppress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "PA" is more oppressive than Hamas. Of course the "PA" was not elected, they were appointed by the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, That’s another conspiracy theory you dump into various threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The "PA" is more oppressive than Hamas. Of course the "PA" was not elected, they were appointed by the US..."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeew.  how can you get any more
> 
> *"oppressive"* than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _you're pathetic_.....
> 
> _sticking up for terrorists....._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, the old terrorist canard again.
> 
> What else you got?
Click to expand...



they're not terrorists ?  oh so.....what they used to be - they _"ain't_ anymore?" is that what you're getting at ? 

 i'm confused ...[not really, 

  but, _gah_-head] ---- 'who's not [_old card_] terrorists _[anymore_] ?' - "them?"


----------



## P F Tinmore

*New Information Reveals How Israel Covered-Up the Killing of Four Boys in Gaza*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Freedom Flotilla Captain Accuses Canada’s Government Of Complicity In A “Slow Genocide”*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Freedom Flotilla Captain Accuses Canada’s Government Of Complicity In A “Slow Genocide”*



Your silly “slow genocide” video appeals to “slow learners”.

What _geonicide_™️ Is taking place?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Military detention of Palestinian children by Israeli authorities*

Parliamentlive.tv


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Military detention of Palestinian children by Israeli authorities*




So, your silly “genocide” claim is meaningless and unsupportable, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*PA: At UN Abbas Will Reject US Mediation, Call for International Peace Conference*

On Wednesday, sources close to the chairman reported that his health continues to deteriorate, and that he suffers from memory loss, including losing familiarity with his surroundings. Abbas spends only an hour or two in his office each day, and, according to those sources, often finds it hard to identify people who have been close to him for decades, or forgets their names. A doctor has been assigned to accompany him at all times.

*PA: At UN Abbas Will Reject US Mediation, Call for International Peace Conference*

The US and Israel have placed all of their eggs in this basket.
**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *PA: At UN Abbas Will Reject US Mediation, Call for International Peace Conference*
> 
> On Wednesday, sources close to the chairman reported that his health continues to deteriorate, and that he suffers from memory loss, including losing familiarity with his surroundings. Abbas spends only an hour or two in his office each day, and, according to those sources, often finds it hard to identify people who have been close to him for decades, or forgets their names. A doctor has been assigned to accompany him at all times.
> 
> *PA: At UN Abbas Will Reject US Mediation, Call for International Peace Conference*
> 
> The US and Israel have placed all of their eggs in this basket.
> **



It's funny when islamic terrorists and their Pom Pom flailing cheerleaders rattle on about "peace conferences"
**

*Fatah Votes for Terror *

Home Page|PMW

Special Report on Members Elected 
to the Fatah Central Committee in December 2016

 Fatah leaders who actively promoted and glorified terror against 
civilians during the terror wave in 2015 – 2016 were elected to lead 
Fatah at the Seventh Fatah Conference


----------



## Hollie

Indeed, "peace conference" with islamic terrorists.



What`s the connection between the new PLO Head of Prisoners' Commission and the 1993 World Trade Center bombing? - PMW Bulletins

What`s the connection between the new PLO Head of Prisoners' Commission and the 1993 World Trade Center bombing?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Canary Mission’s Veil of Anonymity Pierced

Canary Mission, the now infamous and anonymous website that blacklists and harasses activists who support Palestinian rights, has over 2,300 profiles of students and professors smearing them for their human rights advocacy. On Twitter, Canary Mission tags students’ employers, graduate school administrators and even the FBI with the explicit intent of ruining career prospects and reputations.

Recently, there have been significant revelations that pierce the site’s veil of anonymity. The Grayzone Project and Electronic Intifada have revealed information about the owner of the Canary Mission website domain and a likely funder of the inflammatory projects.

Last week, the Grayzone Project identified the owner of Canary Mission’s domain name as Howard Davis Sterling, a little known “wealthy lawyer who is a fervent supporter of Israel.” And this week, Electronic Intifada published segments from a censored Al Jazeera film in which a former employee of The Israel Project names Adam Milstein, an Israeli-American real estate investor, as the funder of Canary Mission. Milstein has since denied that he or his foundation directly fund the website.

Milstein has a history of using his vast real-estate wealth to smear Palestine activists. In 2014, Milstein interfered in student elections at UCLA by funneling money through Hillel to elect anti-BDS candidates. His foundation, The Milstein Family Fund, supports a number of right-wing Israel advocacy groups that have been active in attacking Palestine advocates on college campuses, including StandWithUs, Students Supporting Israel, The Israel Project and the Israel on Campus Coalition (ICC).


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Gaza border business owners seek economic boost in Tel Aviv *

The escalation in violence on the Israel-Gaza Strip border caught the attention of the world's media in recent months, overwhelmingly drawn to powerful images of bloodshed and terror in fierce clashes along the border fence.

Beyond the camera crews focused on the border fence, however, lies a raft of small and medium-size businesses struggling to stay afloat as many Israelis have opted to stay away from Gaza border communities during the usually-busy summer period.

Seeking to counter the loss of income suffered in recent months, more than 60 business owners from Gaza border communities gathered at Tel Aviv Port this week at the "Otef b'Kef" fair organized by the Ministry of Economy and Industry to boost the local economy and encourage residents of central and northern Israel to return to the region as calm is restored.

Gaza border business owners seek economic boost in Tel Aviv


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How Israel Spies on US Citizens*
*A never-shown Al Jazeera documentary on the pro-Israel lobby in the United States reveals possibly illegal Israeli spying on American citizens, and the lobby’s fear of a changing political mood.*

Kleinfeld’s contacts told him they were spying on US citizens with the help of Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs, founded in 2006, which reports directly to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. One official said: “We are a different government working on foreign soil, [so] we have to be very, very cautious.” And indeed some of the things they do could be subject to prosecution under US law.

How Israel Spies on US Citizens


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Even Israeli Officials Are Warning That Trump’s Moves Against Palestinians May Backfire*

Buttu adds that the Trump administration’s approach of favoring Israel while bullying the Palestinians into submission may achieve the short-term goal of pleasing the president’s supporters among Christian evangelicals and donors like Sheldon Adelson, but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan. Such an approach may indeed backfire on the Israeli government in the long-term. Faced with a hostile U.S. administration, intransigent Israeli leadership and feckless local government in the West Bank and Gaza, the Palestinians may end up bypassing their own ineffectual leaders and fighting to achieve their rights directly. Grassroots movements like the Great Return March in Gaza, and protests in villages like Nabi Saleh, have suggested that the weakening of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas, along with the likely death of the two-state solution, may already be giving rise to new citizen-led movements engaged in direct action against the occupation.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Gaza border business owners seek economic boost in Tel Aviv *
> 
> The escalation in violence on the Israel-Gaza Strip border caught the attention of the world's media in recent months, overwhelmingly drawn to powerful images of bloodshed and terror in fierce clashes along the border fence.
> 
> Beyond the camera crews focused on the border fence, however, lies a raft of small and medium-size businesses struggling to stay afloat as many Israelis have opted to stay away from Gaza border communities during the usually-busy summer period.
> 
> Seeking to counter the loss of income suffered in recent months, more than 60 business owners from Gaza border communities gathered at Tel Aviv Port this week at the "Otef b'Kef" fair organized by the Ministry of Economy and Industry to boost the local economy and encourage residents of central and northern Israel to return to the region as calm is restored.
> 
> Gaza border business owners seek economic boost in Tel Aviv




Loss of revenue should be taken out of the UNWRA budget and given to the Israelis who lost revenue or suffered during the entirely pointless "March of Return".


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan.



At this point, there is NO HOPE of winning Arab Palestinian cooperation with any peace plan.  This is not exactly news.  Or its 100 year old news.  The hope is to contain them enough that there doesn't have to be another flat out beat down.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is NO HOPE of winning Arab Palestinian cooperation with any peace plan.  This is not exactly news.  Or its 100 year old news.  The hope is to contain them enough that there doesn't have to be another flat out beat down.
Click to expand...

It isn't going to be a peace plan. It is going to be a surrender plan.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is NO HOPE of winning Arab Palestinian cooperation with any peace plan.  This is not exactly news.  Or its 100 year old news.  The hope is to contain them enough that there doesn't have to be another flat out beat down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't going to be a peace plan. It is going to be a surrender plan.
Click to expand...


Get your gee-had on, tough guy. 

*chuckle*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Even Israeli Officials Are Warning That Trump’s Moves Against Palestinians May Backfire*
> 
> Buttu adds that the Trump administration’s approach of favoring Israel while bullying the Palestinians into submission may achieve the short-term goal of pleasing the president’s supporters among Christian evangelicals and donors like Sheldon Adelson, but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan. Such an approach may indeed backfire on the Israeli government in the long-term. Faced with a hostile U.S. administration, intransigent Israeli leadership and feckless local government in the West Bank and Gaza, the Palestinians may end up bypassing their own ineffectual leaders and fighting to achieve their rights directly. Grassroots movements like the Great Return March in Gaza, and protests in villages like Nabi Saleh, have suggested that the weakening of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas, along with the likely death of the two-state solution, may already be giving rise to new citizen-led movements engaged in direct action against the occupation.



*but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan.*

Throwing money at them hasn't won their cooperation.  At least we'll save the money.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is NO HOPE of winning Arab Palestinian cooperation with any peace plan.  This is not exactly news.  Or its 100 year old news.  The hope is to contain them enough that there doesn't have to be another flat out beat down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't going to be a peace plan. It is going to be a surrender plan.
Click to expand...


The Palestinian losers need to surrender. And build a peaceful life on the land Israel gives them. 
Before they have none.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is NO HOPE of winning Arab Palestinian cooperation with any peace plan.  This is not exactly news.  Or its 100 year old news.  The hope is to contain them enough that there doesn't have to be another flat out beat down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't going to be a peace plan. It is going to be a surrender plan.
Click to expand...


Sure.  Because you see it as a zero sum game.  Arab Palestinians see it as a zero sum game.  That is WHY there is no Arab Palestinian cooperation for a peace plan -- because they can only see it as "surrender' and apparently the Arab Palestinian mentality is "no surrender".  

They will only accept the whole pie, even after half the pie has been cut into slices and eaten.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Censored Israel lobby film starts leaking*

After The Electronic Intifada exclusively released the first excerpts from the censored Al Jazeera documentary _The Lobby – USA_ last week, further details have emerged.

At The Grayzone Project, journalist Max Blumenthal released more scenes from the film showing how right-wing Israel lobbyist Noah Pollak faked a grassroots protest against Students for Justice in Palestine’s national conference in 2016.

In the undercover footage, a junior staffer from a right-wing think tank agrees that their protest is “astroturfing,” which he describes as “when you set up fake protests.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Censored Israel lobby film starts leaking*
> 
> After The Electronic Intifada exclusively released the first excerpts from the censored Al Jazeera documentary _The Lobby – USA_ last week, further details have emerged.
> 
> At The Grayzone Project, journalist Max Blumenthal released more scenes from the film showing how right-wing Israel lobbyist Noah Pollak faked a grassroots protest against Students for Justice in Palestine’s national conference in 2016.
> 
> In the undercover footage, a junior staffer from a right-wing think tank agrees that their protest is “astroturfing,” which he describes as “when you set up fake protests.”



Looks liked the stuff of conspiracy theory you latch on to.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it is unlikely to win Palestinians cooperation with any peace plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is NO HOPE of winning Arab Palestinian cooperation with any peace plan.  This is not exactly news.  Or its 100 year old news.  The hope is to contain them enough that there doesn't have to be another flat out beat down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't going to be a peace plan. It is going to be a surrender plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Because you see it as a zero sum game.  Arab Palestinians see it as a zero sum game.  That is WHY there is no Arab Palestinian cooperation for a peace plan -- because they can only see it as "surrender' and apparently the Arab Palestinian mentality is "no surrender".
> 
> They will only accept the whole pie, even after half the pie has been cut into slices and eaten.
Click to expand...


History has shown that the Israelis do have rights to E. Jerusalem and they are not going to leave it. The Palestinians know ahead of time that Israel is never going to give in on “ Right of Return” which is why they keep demanding it


----------



## P F Tinmore

No adult supervision.

*Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*

*Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> No adult supervision.
> 
> *Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*
> 
> *Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*



And they want “ Right of Return?”


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
 ※→  ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, Shusha, rt al,





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*
> 
> 
> 
> And they want “ Right of Return?”
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

A gradual shortening of time between skirmishes until a major conflict erupts is a pattern experienced all to well between the belligerents. 

From and including: Monday, June 5, 1967 (Six Day War) → To, but not including Saturday, October 6, 1973  ⇒ Result: 2315 days (Yom Kipper War)
From and including: Saturday, October 6, 1973 (Yo, Kipper War) → To, but not including Wednesday, December 9, 1987 ⇒ Result: 5177 days (First Intifada)
From and including: Wednesday, December 9, 1987 (First Intifada) →  To, but not including Thursday, September 28, 2000 ⇒ Result: 4677 days (Second Intifada)
From and including: Thursday, September 28, 2000 (Second Intafada) → To, but not including Saturday, December 27, 2008 ⇒  Result: 3012 days (Cast Lead)
From and including: Saturday, December 27, 2008 (Cast Lead)  → To, but not including Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense) ⇒  Result: 1418 days
From and including: Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense)  → To, but not including Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) ⇒ Result: 571 days
The reoccurrence rate is gradually becoming shorter; ≈ 5000 → ≈ 4000 → ≈ 3000 → below 2000 ≈ below 1000 days.  However, the current rate of deterioration is currently on the rise.  It has now been _(depending on the perspective)_:

✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, September 7, 2018 (Present Day)  ⇒ Result: 1552 days
✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, March 30, 2018 (Right to Return March) ⇒ Result: 1391 days​What has changed?  The on-going investigation by the Prosecutor for the International Criminal Court.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to incite the Israelis into another major border-crossing operation.  The HoAP want to set the conditions such that the Israelis are viewed as the aggressor against an unarmed civilian gathering.  The bait is out there but the Israelis are not biting.



P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> Got some links?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The flaw here, of course, is that the term "Palestine," during that time period, was defined as the successor government entrusted to the British via the Mandate. 

PARTI - PRELIMINARY  Palestine Order in Council
Order may be cited as "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922."​


The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine.


"The High Commissioner" shall include every person for the time being administering the Government of Palestine.

The Treaty of Lausanne did not  even mention "Palestine," let alone define the meaning of the Palestinian People.  The language used was applicable to millions of former Turkish subjects habitually resident in a number of territories under varions mandates.  It did not just apply to "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, Shusha, rt al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*
> 
> 
> 
> And they want “ Right of Return?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A gradual shortening of time between skirmishes until a major conflict erupts is a pattern experienced all to well between the belligerents.
> 
> From and including: Monday, June 5, 1967 (Six Day War) → To, but not including Saturday, October 6, 1973  ⇒ Result: 2315 days (Yom Kipper War)
> From and including: Saturday, October 6, 1973 (Yo, Kipper War) → To, but not including Wednesday, December 9, 1987 ⇒ Result: 5177 days (First Intifada)
> From and including: Wednesday, December 9, 1987 (First Intifada) →  To, but not including Thursday, September 28, 2000 ⇒ Result: 4677 days (Second Intifada)
> From and including: Thursday, September 28, 2000 (Second Intafada) → To, but not including Saturday, December 27, 2008 ⇒  Result: 3012 days (Cast Lead)
> From and including: Saturday, December 27, 2008 (Cast Lead)  → To, but not including Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense) ⇒  Result: 1418 days
> From and including: Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense)  → To, but not including Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) ⇒ Result: 571 days
> The reoccurrence rate is gradually becoming shorter; ≈ 5000 → ≈ 4000 → ≈ 3000 → below 2000 ≈ below 1000 days.  However, the current rate of deterioration is currently on the rise.  It has now been _(depending on the perspective)_:
> 
> ✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, September 7, 2018 (Present Day)  ⇒ Result: 1552 days
> ✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, March 30, 2018 (Right to Return March) ⇒ Result: 1391 days​What has changed?  The on-going investigation by the Prosecutor for the International Criminal Court.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to incite the Israelis into another major border-crossing operation.  The HoAP want to set the conditions such that the Israelis are viewed as the aggressor against an unarmed civilian gathering.  The bait is out there but the Israelis are not biting.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are UN resolutions reaffirming those inalienable rights for Palestinians.
> I haven't seen anything for Israelis.
> Got some links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The flaw here, of course, is that the term "Palestine," during that time period, was defined as the successor government entrusted to the British via the Mandate.
> 
> PARTI - PRELIMINARY  Palestine Order in Council
> Order may be cited as "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922."​
> 
> 
> The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine.
> 
> 
> "The High Commissioner" shall include every person for the time being administering the Government of Palestine.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne did not  even mention "Palestine," let alone define the meaning of the Palestinian People.  The language used was applicable to millions of former Turkish subjects habitually resident in a number of territories under varions mandates.  It did not just apply to "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nice deflection. Where is the relevance?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, Shusha, rt al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*
> 
> 
> 
> And they want “ Right of Return?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A gradual shortening of time between skirmishes until a major conflict erupts is a pattern experienced all to well between the belligerents.
> 
> From and including: Monday, June 5, 1967 (Six Day War) → To, but not including Saturday, October 6, 1973  ⇒ Result: 2315 days (Yom Kipper War)
> From and including: Saturday, October 6, 1973 (Yo, Kipper War) → To, but not including Wednesday, December 9, 1987 ⇒ Result: 5177 days (First Intifada)
> From and including: Wednesday, December 9, 1987 (First Intifada) →  To, but not including Thursday, September 28, 2000 ⇒ Result: 4677 days (Second Intifada)
> From and including: Thursday, September 28, 2000 (Second Intafada) → To, but not including Saturday, December 27, 2008 ⇒  Result: 3012 days (Cast Lead)
> From and including: Saturday, December 27, 2008 (Cast Lead)  → To, but not including Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense) ⇒  Result: 1418 days
> From and including: Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense)  → To, but not including Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) ⇒ Result: 571 days
> The reoccurrence rate is gradually becoming shorter; ≈ 5000 → ≈ 4000 → ≈ 3000 → below 2000 ≈ below 1000 days.  However, the current rate of deterioration is currently on the rise.  It has now been _(depending on the perspective)_:
> 
> ✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, September 7, 2018 (Present Day)  ⇒ Result: 1552 days
> ✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, March 30, 2018 (Right to Return March) ⇒ Result: 1391 days​What has changed?  The on-going investigation by the Prosecutor for the International Criminal Court.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to incite the Israelis into another major border-crossing operation.  The HoAP want to set the conditions such that the Israelis are viewed as the aggressor against an unarmed civilian gathering.  The bait is out there but the Israelis are not biting.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  Are you saying that basic, universal, inalienable rights belong to some peoples, but not to others?  What is your criteria for that?  Other than Jooooooos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The flaw here, of course, is that the term "Palestine," during that time period, was defined as the successor government entrusted to the British via the Mandate.
> 
> PARTI - PRELIMINARY  Palestine Order in Council
> Order may be cited as "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922."​
> 
> 
> The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine.
> 
> 
> "The High Commissioner" shall include every person for the time being administering the Government of Palestine.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne did not  even mention "Palestine," let alone define the meaning of the Palestinian People.  The language used was applicable to millions of former Turkish subjects habitually resident in a number of territories under varions mandates.  It did not just apply to "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection. Where is the relevance?
Click to expand...


You sweepingly missed the point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, Shusha, rt al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*
> 
> 
> 
> And they want “ Right of Return?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A gradual shortening of time between skirmishes until a major conflict erupts is a pattern experienced all to well between the belligerents.
> 
> From and including: Monday, June 5, 1967 (Six Day War) → To, but not including Saturday, October 6, 1973  ⇒ Result: 2315 days (Yom Kipper War)
> From and including: Saturday, October 6, 1973 (Yo, Kipper War) → To, but not including Wednesday, December 9, 1987 ⇒ Result: 5177 days (First Intifada)
> From and including: Wednesday, December 9, 1987 (First Intifada) →  To, but not including Thursday, September 28, 2000 ⇒ Result: 4677 days (Second Intifada)
> From and including: Thursday, September 28, 2000 (Second Intafada) → To, but not including Saturday, December 27, 2008 ⇒  Result: 3012 days (Cast Lead)
> From and including: Saturday, December 27, 2008 (Cast Lead)  → To, but not including Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense) ⇒  Result: 1418 days
> From and including: Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense)  → To, but not including Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) ⇒ Result: 571 days
> The reoccurrence rate is gradually becoming shorter; ≈ 5000 → ≈ 4000 → ≈ 3000 → below 2000 ≈ below 1000 days.  However, the current rate of deterioration is currently on the rise.  It has now been _(depending on the perspective)_:
> 
> ✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, September 7, 2018 (Present Day)  ⇒ Result: 1552 days
> ✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, March 30, 2018 (Right to Return March) ⇒ Result: 1391 days​What has changed?  The on-going investigation by the Prosecutor for the International Criminal Court.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to incite the Israelis into another major border-crossing operation.  The HoAP want to set the conditions such that the Israelis are viewed as the aggressor against an unarmed civilian gathering.  The bait is out there but the Israelis are not biting.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.
> The Jews are foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The flaw here, of course, is that the term "Palestine," during that time period, was defined as the successor government entrusted to the British via the Mandate.
> 
> PARTI - PRELIMINARY  Palestine Order in Council
> Order may be cited as "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922."​
> 
> 
> The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine.
> 
> 
> "The High Commissioner" shall include every person for the time being administering the Government of Palestine.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne did not  even mention "Palestine," let alone define the meaning of the Palestinian People.  The language used was applicable to millions of former Turkish subjects habitually resident in a number of territories under varions mandates.  It did not just apply to "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection. Where is the relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sweepingly missed the point.
Click to expand...

You missed it too. You can't say what it was.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, Shusha, rt al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas and Israel Are in a Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?*
> 
> 
> 
> And they want “ Right of Return?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A gradual shortening of time between skirmishes until a major conflict erupts is a pattern experienced all to well between the belligerents.
> 
> From and including: Monday, June 5, 1967 (Six Day War) → To, but not including Saturday, October 6, 1973  ⇒ Result: 2315 days (Yom Kipper War)
> From and including: Saturday, October 6, 1973 (Yo, Kipper War) → To, but not including Wednesday, December 9, 1987 ⇒ Result: 5177 days (First Intifada)
> From and including: Wednesday, December 9, 1987 (First Intifada) →  To, but not including Thursday, September 28, 2000 ⇒ Result: 4677 days (Second Intifada)
> From and including: Thursday, September 28, 2000 (Second Intafada) → To, but not including Saturday, December 27, 2008 ⇒  Result: 3012 days (Cast Lead)
> From and including: Saturday, December 27, 2008 (Cast Lead)  → To, but not including Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense) ⇒  Result: 1418 days
> From and including: Wednesday, November 14, 2012 (Pillar Defense)  → To, but not including Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) ⇒ Result: 571 days
> The reoccurrence rate is gradually becoming shorter; ≈ 5000 → ≈ 4000 → ≈ 3000 → below 2000 ≈ below 1000 days.  However, the current rate of deterioration is currently on the rise.  It has now been _(depending on the perspective)_:
> 
> ✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, September 7, 2018 (Present Day)  ⇒ Result: 1552 days
> ✪  From and including: Sunday, June 8, 2014 (Protective Edge) → To, but not including Friday, March 30, 2018 (Right to Return March) ⇒ Result: 1391 days​What has changed?  The on-going investigation by the Prosecutor for the International Criminal Court.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to incite the Israelis into another major border-crossing operation.  The HoAP want to set the conditions such that the Israelis are viewed as the aggressor against an unarmed civilian gathering.  The bait is out there but the Israelis are not biting.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are a nation of people who are citizens of a territory defined by international borders.*
> Citizens of a territory? LOL!
> Territories aren't nations. Palestine isn't a nation. Never has been.
> At the rate the Palestinians are screwing up, if they ever become a nation, it will be the size of Lichtenstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 111
> 1. From Ottoman subjects into Palestinian citizens Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens. This is what Article 1, Clause (1) , of the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order declared with regard to those persons who formed, according to domestic law, the first ‘Palestinians’.
> 
> As already concluded in Chapter III above, the ‘Palestinian people’ had been defined according to international law on 6 August 1924, the date at which the Treaty of Lausanne was enforced. Hence, the just quoted clause was a mere declaration of pre-existing international law. This clause refers to the automatic, or ipso facto, acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by those persons resident in Palestine who had replaced their former Turkish, or Ottoman, nationality. Although the term ‘ipso facto’ is not literally employed, it should be easily understood as the clause is a direct application of Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne, 1923, which stated that “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which... is detached from Turkey will become ipso facto... nationals...”. Thus, Turkish individuals who were covered by this clause became Palestinians by the operation of law without further action.
> https://doc.rero.ch/record/9065/files/these.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The flaw here, of course, is that the term "Palestine," during that time period, was defined as the successor government entrusted to the British via the Mandate.
> 
> PARTI - PRELIMINARY  Palestine Order in Council
> Order may be cited as "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922."​
> 
> 
> The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine.
> 
> 
> "The High Commissioner" shall include every person for the time being administering the Government of Palestine.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne did not  even mention "Palestine," let alone define the meaning of the Palestinian People.  The language used was applicable to millions of former Turkish subjects habitually resident in a number of territories under varions mandates.  It did not just apply to "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection. Where is the relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sweepingly missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed it too. You can't say what it was.
Click to expand...


I did say what it was. You sweepingly missed the point, again.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
 ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes, again with the "deflection" shtick.



P F Tinmore said:


> Nice deflection. Where is the relevance?


*(COMMENT* RELEVANCE)*

In the first case _(please read the headline)_, the question is:

•  Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?​
Your mistake is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), through a series of calculated actions set the condition for a dramatic increase in the intensity of the violence.

It is NOT a cycle → in that it is (clearly) aperiodic.
It is NOT a "miscalculation" but a series of "intentional actions" by the HoAP to incite an escalation in the Israeli response.
*(COMMENT** RELEVANCE)*

The second case deals with the twin implications:

•   The first issue brought forward by this insistence you have that _(somehow)_ the "citizenship" and "nationality" clarification satisfies the transfer of territorial sovereignty _(to the Arab Palestinian inhabitance)_ and implied independence _(of the Arab Palestinian inhabitance)_ established in the area clearly brought under the Mandate for Palestine.

•  The second issue is that the Treaty, the Mandate, and the Orders _(In Council, Election, and Citizenship)_ establish an obligation between the Allied Powers and the HoAP _(or Israel for that matter)_.  Well, the HoAP is not a party to the Treaty and are not directly addressed by the Mandate, orders the Orders.  Any "rights" you infer from these principle documents present _(what are called)_ *negative rights *which* DO NOT *subject or oblige Israel to an action _(not being a party to these arrangements)_ but rather permit unresponsiveness or inaction.  "Any *positive rights* would have to be grounded in consensual arrangements."


			
				Aeon J. Skoble said:
			
		

> {Link to Video}
> Professor Aeon Skoble describes the difference between positive and negative rights.  Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.  A negative right, on the other hand, only requires others to abstain from interfering with your actions.  If we are free and equal by nature, and if we believe in negative rights, any positive rights would have to be _grounded in consensual arrangements_.



Israel IS NOT required or obligated to provide the Arab Palestinians with either territory or sovereignty.  The consensual agreement over the territories of the Gaza Strip, Jerusalem and the West Bank were treaties Israel made with the States of Egypt and Jordan.  These agreements were made before the A/RES/67/19 *4 December 2012* in which the UN _Decides_ to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status in the United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, again with the "deflection" shtick.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. Where is the relevance?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT* RELEVANCE)*
> 
> In the first case _(please read the headline)_, the question is:
> 
> •  Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?​
> Your mistake is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), through a series of calculated actions set the condition for a dramatic increase in the intensity of the violence.
> 
> It is NOT a cycle → in that it is (clearly) aperiodic.
> It is NOT a "miscalculation" but a series of "intentional actions" by the HoAP to incite an escalation in the Israeli response.
> *(COMMENT** RELEVANCE)*
> 
> The second case deals with the twin implications:
> 
> •   The first issue brought forward by this insistence you have that _(somehow)_ the "citizenship" and "nationality" clarification satisfies the transfer of territorial sovereignty _(to the Arab Palestinian inhabitance)_ and implied independence _(of the Arab Palestinian inhabitance)_ established in the area clearly brought under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> •  The second issue is that the Treaty, the Mandate, and the Orders _(In Council, Election, and Citizenship)_ establish an obligation between the Allied Powers and the HoAP _(or Israel for that matter)_.  Well, the HoAP is not a party to the Treaty and are not directly addressed by the Mandate, orders the Orders.  Any "rights" you infer from these principle documents present _(what are called)_ *negative rights *which* DO NOT *subject or oblige Israel to an action _(not being a party to these arrangements)_ but rather permit unresponsiveness or inaction.  "Any *positive rights* would have to be grounded in consensual arrangements."
> 
> 
> 
> Aeon J. Skoble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Link to Video}
> Professor Aeon Skoble describes the difference between positive and negative rights.  Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.  A negative right, on the other hand, only requires others to abstain from interfering with your actions.  If we are free and equal by nature, and if we believe in negative rights, any positive rights would have to be _grounded in consensual arrangements_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel IS NOT required or obligated to provide the Arab Palestinians with either territory or sovereignty.  The consensual agreement over the territories of the Gaza Strip, Jerusalem and the West Bank were treaties Israel made with the States of Egypt and Jordan.  These agreements were made before the A/RES/67/19 *4 December 2012* in which the UN _Decides_ to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status in the United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Israel IS NOT required or obligated to provide the Arab Palestinians with either territory or sovereignty.


The Palestinians never asked for anything.

Why do you post all of this irrelevant stuff?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, again with the "deflection" shtick.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. Where is the relevance?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT* RELEVANCE)*
> 
> In the first case _(please read the headline)_, the question is:
> 
> •  Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?​
> Your mistake is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), through a series of calculated actions set the condition for a dramatic increase in the intensity of the violence.
> 
> It is NOT a cycle → in that it is (clearly) aperiodic.
> It is NOT a "miscalculation" but a series of "intentional actions" by the HoAP to incite an escalation in the Israeli response.
> *(COMMENT** RELEVANCE)*
> 
> The second case deals with the twin implications:
> 
> •   The first issue brought forward by this insistence you have that _(somehow)_ the "citizenship" and "nationality" clarification satisfies the transfer of territorial sovereignty _(to the Arab Palestinian inhabitance)_ and implied independence _(of the Arab Palestinian inhabitance)_ established in the area clearly brought under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> •  The second issue is that the Treaty, the Mandate, and the Orders _(In Council, Election, and Citizenship)_ establish an obligation between the Allied Powers and the HoAP _(or Israel for that matter)_.  Well, the HoAP is not a party to the Treaty and are not directly addressed by the Mandate, orders the Orders.  Any "rights" you infer from these principle documents present _(what are called)_ *negative rights *which* DO NOT *subject or oblige Israel to an action _(not being a party to these arrangements)_ but rather permit unresponsiveness or inaction.  "Any *positive rights* would have to be grounded in consensual arrangements."
> 
> 
> 
> Aeon J. Skoble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Link to Video}
> Professor Aeon Skoble describes the difference between positive and negative rights.  Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.  A negative right, on the other hand, only requires others to abstain from interfering with your actions.  If we are free and equal by nature, and if we believe in negative rights, any positive rights would have to be _grounded in consensual arrangements_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel IS NOT required or obligated to provide the Arab Palestinians with either territory or sovereignty.  The consensual agreement over the territories of the Gaza Strip, Jerusalem and the West Bank were treaties Israel made with the States of Egypt and Jordan.  These agreements were made before the A/RES/67/19 *4 December 2012* in which the UN _Decides_ to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status in the United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel IS NOT required or obligated to provide the Arab Palestinians with either territory or sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians never asked for anything.
> 
> Why do you post all of this irrelevant stuff?
Click to expand...


*The Palestinians never asked for anything.*

They don't want the land from the river to the sea?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, again with the "deflection" shtick.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. Where is the relevance?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT* RELEVANCE)*
> 
> In the first case _(please read the headline)_, the question is:
> 
> •  Perilous Cycle. Is War a Miscalculation Away?​
> Your mistake is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), through a series of calculated actions set the condition for a dramatic increase in the intensity of the violence.
> 
> It is NOT a cycle → in that it is (clearly) aperiodic.
> It is NOT a "miscalculation" but a series of "intentional actions" by the HoAP to incite an escalation in the Israeli response.
> *(COMMENT** RELEVANCE)*
> 
> The second case deals with the twin implications:
> 
> •   The first issue brought forward by this insistence you have that _(somehow)_ the "citizenship" and "nationality" clarification satisfies the transfer of territorial sovereignty _(to the Arab Palestinian inhabitance)_ and implied independence _(of the Arab Palestinian inhabitance)_ established in the area clearly brought under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> •  The second issue is that the Treaty, the Mandate, and the Orders _(In Council, Election, and Citizenship)_ establish an obligation between the Allied Powers and the HoAP _(or Israel for that matter)_.  Well, the HoAP is not a party to the Treaty and are not directly addressed by the Mandate, orders the Orders.  Any "rights" you infer from these principle documents present _(what are called)_ *negative rights *which* DO NOT *subject or oblige Israel to an action _(not being a party to these arrangements)_ but rather permit unresponsiveness or inaction.  "Any *positive rights* would have to be grounded in consensual arrangements."
> 
> 
> 
> Aeon J. Skoble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Link to Video}
> Professor Aeon Skoble describes the difference between positive and negative rights.  Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.  A negative right, on the other hand, only requires others to abstain from interfering with your actions.  If we are free and equal by nature, and if we believe in negative rights, any positive rights would have to be _grounded in consensual arrangements_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel IS NOT required or obligated to provide the Arab Palestinians with either territory or sovereignty.  The consensual agreement over the territories of the Gaza Strip, Jerusalem and the West Bank were treaties Israel made with the States of Egypt and Jordan.  These agreements were made before the A/RES/67/19 *4 December 2012* in which the UN _Decides_ to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status in the United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel IS NOT required or obligated to provide the Arab Palestinians with either territory or sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians never asked for anything.
> 
> Why do you post all of this irrelevant stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians never asked for anything.*
> 
> They don't want the land from the river to the sea?
Click to expand...


What they want is the eradication of Israel. They are not going to get it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leaked Clips from Censored Documentary on Israel Lobby Reveal Attacks on US Activists*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Netanyahu ally: Israel is not an apartheid state*

**


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Netanyahu ally: Israel is not an apartheid state*
> 
> **



Yawn.,,, So what if it is?  You don’t have a problem with “ Palestine” and their No Israelis Allowed “ Mentality . Typical Pro Pal Double Standard Mentality.


----------



## P F Tinmore

#Live from front of the united nations mass demonstrations of Jews in protest against Netanyahu's visit and that Israel does not represent them and claim to. The Jewish state


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Bloody Friday as Gaza marks six months of protests*

Friday marked what Gaza’s health ministry described as the single bloodiest day of the Great March of Return protests since 14 May, when Israeli occupation forces fatally injured more than 60 Palestinians.

Seven Palestinians, including two children, were slain on Friday, two days shy of the six-month anniversary of the protest launch.

The two children were identified as Nasir Azmi Musbah, 11, shot in the head east of Khan Younis, and Muhammad Nayif Yusif al-Hawm, 14, shot in the chest east of Bureij.

Bloody Friday as Gaza marks six months of protests


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> #Live from front of the united nations mass demonstrations of Jews in protest against Netanyahu's visit and that Israel does not represent them and claim to. The Jewish state



You should be the opening  act for the JEWISH Comedian Jackie Mason !
   I am beginning to think that you HONESTLY don’t have the ABILITY to understand that they are protesting ONLY because they don’t believe in a JEWISH STATE until the Messiah comes.
   You have the CHUTZPAH to talk about Israel’s fault there isn’t a “ Two State Solution?” It’s obvious that YOU don’t want it.
    You HONESTLY don’t have the ability to understand that according to the U.N. “ Right of Return” ( That will never happen) is based one one thing ; “. Live in Peace with Your Neighbors” Get it? Of course not. Keep posting


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Bloody Friday as Gaza marks six months of protests*
> 
> Friday marked what Gaza’s health ministry described as the single bloodiest day of the Great March of Return protests since 14 May, when Israeli occupation forces fatally injured more than 60 Palestinians.
> 
> Seven Palestinians, including two children, were slain on Friday, two days shy of the six-month anniversary of the protest launch.
> 
> The two children were identified as Nasir Azmi Musbah, 11, shot in the head east of Khan Younis, and Muhammad Nayif Yusif al-Hawm, 14, shot in the chest east of Bureij.
> 
> Bloody Friday as Gaza marks six months of protests



It seems the border gee-had is just another fail.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>



Not in danger from the incoming Rockets? Have you contacted Jackie Mason yet??


----------



## P F Tinmore

*A New Wave of Democrats Tests the Party’s Blanket Support for Israel*

WASHINGTON — One Democratic House candidate has pledged that she will vote against bills that include aid to Israel, denouncing what she saw as the “injustice” of Israel’s treatment of the Palestinians. Another wrote that “Israel has hypnotized the world” with its “evil doings.”

Still another helped write a scathing book on relations between the United States and Israel, while Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, a progressive political star expected to win a House seat in New York, condemned the “occupation of Palestine.”

A New Wave of Democrats Tests the Party’s Blanket Support for Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Firm Linked to Israeli Intelligence Ran Pro-Trump Propaganda During Presidential Election  *
 
*Rick Gates, the former deputy chairman of the Trump Campaign was allegedly in contact with an Israeli intelligence firm about a social-media disinformation campaign.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Thousands Of Israelis Take To The Streets Calling For Palestinian Genocide  *
 
*A reporter at the scene remarked that it seemed “more like a celebration of murder than anything.”*

*




*
*The Tel Aviv rally—organized to support an Israeli soldier who murdered a wounded Palestinian by shooting him in the head as the victim lay on his back—was marked by chants and banners calling for mass murder.*


----------



## Hollie

Israeli Experts: UNRWA Textbooks Draw Palestinian Children Toward Terrorism

Subscribe
_

Israel
*Israeli Experts: UNRWA Textbooks Draw Palestinian Children Toward Terrorism*
09-07-2018
Julie Stahl

*jst499unrwatextbookmughrabi_hdv.jpg*








JERUSALEM, Israel – President Trump recently cut funding to UNRWA, the UN body responsible for Palestinian refugees. While there has been uproar over that decision, critics of UNRWA (United Nations Relief and Works Agency) point to its education system, claiming it could be encouraging a new generation of terrorists.  

One example is Dalal Mughrabi. She's pictured in textbooks as a harmless, beautiful young woman in a Palestinian headscarf.   

"But who is this? Dalal Mughrabi, who led a terrorist attack and murdered 38 people, including 13 children, on the coastal road of Israel in 1978," said David Bedein, founder of the Israel Resource News Agency.
_


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Thousands Of Israelis Take To The Streets Calling For Palestinian Genocide  *
> 
> *A reporter at the scene remarked that it seemed “more like a celebration of murder than anything.”*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The Tel Aviv rally—organized to support an Israeli soldier who murdered a wounded Palestinian by shooting him in the head as the victim lay on his back—was marked by chants and banners calling for mass murder.*
> [/QUOTED n





P F Tinmore said:


> *  Thousands Of Israelis Take To The Streets Calling For Palestinian Genocide  *
> 
> *A reporter at the scene remarked that it seemed “more like a celebration of murder than anything.”*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The Tel Aviv rally—organized to support an Israeli soldier who murdered a wounded Palestinian by shooting him in the head as the victim lay on his back—was marked by chants and banners calling for mass murder.*



So what ? Palestinians celebrate by naming streets after those who kill Israelis. The Israelis are missing something though; CANDY
 Not too long ago I posted a You Tube Video in which Palestinians stated with “ Right of Return “ their goal would be to kick every Israeli out. Common sense should dictate the violence would Be imaginable. Would you care about the Israelis who would be killed ? That’s exactly how I feel about this


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dutch supplier of Israeli attack dogs compensates Palestinian victim*

*



*

On 23 December 2014, Abu Hashem suffered serious injuries when he was attacked by two Israeli army dogs.

There had been confrontations between Israeli occupation forces and residents of Abu Hashem’s village of Beit Ommar
in an area where Palestinian youths frequently protested the
seizure of the village’s land for the nearby settlement of Karmei Tzur.

Dutch supplier of Israeli attack dogs compensates Palestinian victim


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dutch supplier of Israeli attack dogs compensates Palestinian victim*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> On 23 December 2014, Abu Hashem suffered serious injuries when he was attacked by two Israeli army dogs.
> 
> There had been confrontations between Israeli occupation forces and residents of Abu Hashem’s village of Beit Ommar
> in an area where Palestinian youths frequently protested the
> seizure of the village’s land for the nearby settlement of Karmei Tzur.
> 
> Dutch supplier of Israeli attack dogs compensates Palestinian victim



Considering the source is the electronic gee-had, no information regarding what they describe as a "confrontation". 

I guess it's safe to assume that the islamics were harmlessly playing Bingo and eating falafel?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dutch supplier of Israeli attack dogs compensates Palestinian victim*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> On 23 December 2014, Abu Hashem suffered serious injuries when he was attacked by two Israeli army dogs.
> 
> There had been confrontations between Israeli occupation forces and residents of Abu Hashem’s village of Beit Ommar
> in an area where Palestinian youths frequently protested the
> seizure of the village’s land for the nearby settlement of Karmei Tzur.
> 
> Dutch supplier of Israeli attack dogs compensates Palestinian victim



Hope the Dogs didn’t get sick


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Thousands Of Israelis Take To The Streets Calling For Palestinian Genocide  *
> 
> *A reporter at the scene remarked that it seemed “more like a celebration of murder than anything.”*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The Tel Aviv rally—organized to support an Israeli soldier who murdered a wounded Palestinian by shooting him in the head as the victim lay on his back—was marked by chants and banners calling for mass murder.*



Anyone with 2 braincells can see through the Pallywood lame fakery
MintPress probably think their audience is not too smart.


----------



## Hollie

The deep thinkers in the various islamic terrorist settlements are getting more desperate. With the Great Satan turning off the welfare fraud spigot, the islamic terrorists are employing a tactic common to islamic dictators and misfits: create an external enemy to divert attention from the internal oppressor.


Former Khan Yunis Mayor Fayez Abu Shamala: Unless Siege Is Lifted, Missiles Will Be Launched at Tel Aviv and Ben Gurion Airport, Settlements Will be Occupied and Settlers Taken Captive


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
 The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors. 

PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”

Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Documents Reveal Board Of Shadowy Charity Linked To Canary Mission*
*Read more: Documents Reveal Leaders Of Mysterious Charity Linked To Canary Mission*


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> * Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
> The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors.
> 
> PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”
> 
> Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say



Hypocrites.  Does the report also condemn Canada, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, France, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey, UK and the US, as well as a dozen or so other countries who have criminal responsibility for children under 14?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
> The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors.
> 
> PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”
> 
> Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrites.  Does the report also condemn Canada, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, France, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey, UK and the US, as well as a dozen or so other countries who have criminal responsibility for children under 14?
Click to expand...


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
> The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors.
> 
> PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”
> 
> Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrites.  Does the report also condemn Canada, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, France, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey, UK and the US, as well as a dozen or so other countries who have criminal responsibility for children under 14?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



poor ginmore.....the usual [terrorist] _switch-a-roo....._

hamass...._puny_ little mental-midget terrorists................  







 it's the truth....no? LoL.....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
> The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors.
> 
> PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”
> 
> Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrites.  Does the report also condemn Canada, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, France, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey, UK and the US, as well as a dozen or so other countries who have criminal responsibility for children under 14?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
> The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors.
> 
> PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”
> 
> Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrites.  Does the report also condemn Canada, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, France, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey, UK and the US, as well as a dozen or so other countries who have criminal responsibility for children under 14?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Yeah, not going to watch an hour and a half long propaganda video that demonizes Israel. 

My POINT was that if the standard is children below 14 years must bear no criminal responsibility, there are dozens of countries which fail that test.  Why is only Israel condemned for that?  The US is one of the WORST offenders.  Where are the Parliamentary Assembly condemnations for that?!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
> The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors.
> 
> PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”
> 
> Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrites.  Does the report also condemn Canada, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, France, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey, UK and the US, as well as a dozen or so other countries who have criminal responsibility for children under 14?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


https://israelunwired.com/hamas-terrorists-torture-13-year-old-gazan-boy/

*YES !!  I AGREE! THE TORTURE OF PALESTINIAN CHILDREN MUST STOP!!!!       *


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
> The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors.
> 
> PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”
> 
> Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrites.  Does the report also condemn Canada, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, France, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey, UK and the US, as well as a dozen or so other countries who have criminal responsibility for children under 14?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"Palestinian children are being systematically targeted, arrested and jailed."

Yep.  I don't have to watch more than 30 seconds of that one.  No, Palestinian children are not being systematically targeted, arrested and jailed.  Persons who throw rocks, stab people, run over people with cars and otherwise pose a threat to Israeli citizens are being systematically targeted, arrested and jailed.  The fact that Palestinians encourage their children to be part of that defining group is on THEM, not on us.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Empire Files: The Distortion & Death Behind Israel/Palestine Coverage*

**


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say  *
> The Parliamentary Assembly of Europe voted on a report calling for Israel to stop detaining Palestinian minors.
> 
> PACE voted 47-11 to approve a report calling on Israel to work with UNICEF and the International Committee of the Red Cross to “change laws, practices and attitudes so as to fully protect the rights of Palestinian minors in the Israeli justice system.”
> 
> Israel must stop arrests, 'abuse' of Palestinian minors, European MPs say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrites.  Does the report also condemn Canada, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, France, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey, UK and the US, as well as a dozen or so other countries who have criminal responsibility for children under 14?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Unconstitutional: South Carolina Representative Blocks Palestinian-American on Twitter*
October 17, 2018

Today, Palestine Legal sent a letter to South Carolina State Representative Alan Clemmons, a right-wing Zionist, warning him to unblock a Palestinian-American graduate student on Twitter. Clemmons blocked Dana Al-Hasan from his official Twitter account in February 2018 after she tweeted at him, criticizing US financial support for Israel.

A federal court recently ruled that government officials who communicate with constituents through Twitter may not block users due to their views. “Clemmons can’t censor students like Dana because they’re critical of Israel’s human rights abuses,” said Palestine Legal Senior Staff Attorney *Radhika Sainath. *“This practice is unconstitutional, individuals supporting Palestinian freedom have the same right as everyone else to hear what elected officials say – and criticize them when they disagree.”

Unconstitutional: South Carolina Representative Blocks Palestinian-American on Twitter


----------



## P F Tinmore

This could get very interesting.

*It’s Time to Take Palestine v. United States of America Seriously*

This brings us to the crux of the case. If Israel does not have sovereignty over Jerusalem, how can the U.S. lawfully carry out the functions of a diplomatic mission there? Given that the U.S. acknowledged – until 6 December 2017 – that no state had sovereignty over Jerusalem, how could the U.S. suddenly and unilaterally decide that Israel had sovereignty over the city and open an embassy there absent a peace agreement between Israel and Palestine that would resolve the final status of the city? To whom did U.S. Ambassador David Friedman present his letter of credence when he moved into the new U.S. embassy on 14 May?

According to the VCDR a diplomatic mission may only be established on the territory of “the receiving state.” This implies that the receiving state has sovereignty. Instead the U.S. has put its embassy in disputed territory, the eastern half of which is also occupied territory.

It’s Time to Take Palestine v. United States of America Seriously


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

What particular law are you citing here._*?*_

You do this quite frequently.  You make these sweeping assumptions and then build your case around it.



P F Tinmore said:


> ... → If Israel does not have sovereignty over Jerusalem, how can the U.S. lawfully carry out the functions of a diplomatic mission there?


*(COMMENT)*

The location of a diplomatic mission and the issue of sovereignty, are not connected.

The Ministries of Foreign Affairs, Interior and Finance, as well as Parliment, The Supreme Court, and the Prime Minister's Office are all located in Jerusalem _(Government Campus)_.  It only makes sense that you put your diplomatic mission in the same location as the government facilities you do business with. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> What particular law are you citing here._*?*_
> 
> You do this quite frequently.  You make these sweeping assumptions and then build your case around it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... → If Israel does not have sovereignty over Jerusalem, how can the U.S. lawfully carry out the functions of a diplomatic mission there?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The location of a diplomatic mission and the issue of sovereignty, are not connected.
> 
> The Ministries of Foreign Affairs, Interior and Finance, as well as Parliment, The Supreme Court, and the Prime Minister's Office are all located in Jerusalem _(Government Campus)_.  It only makes sense that you put your diplomatic mission in the same location as the government facilities you do business with.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> It only makes sense that you put your diplomatic mission in the same location as the government facilities you do business with.


You are missing the point. Or just deflecting.


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> What particular law are you citing here._*?*_
> 
> You do this quite frequently.  You make these sweeping assumptions and then build your case around it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... → If Israel does not have sovereignty over Jerusalem, how can the U.S. lawfully carry out the functions of a diplomatic mission there?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The location of a diplomatic mission and the issue of sovereignty, are not connected.
> 
> The Ministries of Foreign Affairs, Interior and Finance, as well as Parliment, The Supreme Court, and the Prime Minister's Office are all located in Jerusalem _(Government Campus)_.  It only makes sense that you put your diplomatic mission in the same location as the government facilities you do business with.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



He's using the Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations to try to prove that the US is unable to put a diplomatic mission in place where no sovereignty is held and using Israel's acceptance of UNGA 181 as "proof" that Israel has no sovereignty over Jerusalem (that it is under international sovereignty) and has consented to ICJ jurisprudence.  

Its a tall stack of IFs on a very shaky foundation, imo.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

What are you talking about √ deflection*?*



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only makes sense that you put your diplomatic mission in the same location as the government facilities you do business with.
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. Or just deflecting.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You put your Embassy were the business is.  There is no  "just deflecting."

Whether of not YOU recognize the sovereignty is of no relevance.  The is no International Law violation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

How can the U.S. lawfully carry out the functions of a diplomatic mission there?  What law is the US breaking...  The Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations (VCDR), does not preclude the establishment of an Embassy anywhere mutually agreed upon.





​
Q:  





P F Tinmore said:


> This could get very interesting.
> 
> *It’s Time to Take Palestine v. United States of America Seriously*
> 
> This brings us to the crux of the case. If Israel does not have sovereignty over Jerusalem, how can the U.S. lawfully carry out the functions of a diplomatic mission there? Given that the U.S. acknowledged – until 6 December 2017 – that no state had sovereignty over Jerusalem, how could the U.S. suddenly and unilaterally decide that Israel had sovereignty over the city and open an embassy there absent a peace agreement between Israel and Palestine that would resolve the final status of the city? To whom did U.S. Ambassador David Friedman present his letter of credence when he moved into the new U.S. embassy on 14 May?
> 
> According to the VCDR a diplomatic mission may only be established on the territory of “the receiving state.” This implies that the receiving state has sovereignty. Instead, the U.S. has put its embassy in disputed territory, the eastern half of which is also occupied territory.
> 
> It’s Time to Take Palestine v. United States of America Seriously


*(COMMENT)*

I  think you might be cofusion the meaning of "receiving state."  In Israel - American Diplomatic Relations, the US is the "sending state" and Israel is the "receiving state."

The US did not decide "that Israel had sovereignty over the city."  The US recognized that the Israeli Head of State (Executive Branch), the Knesset (Legislative Branch), and the Israeli Supreme Court (Judicial Branch) are all located in Jerusalem.  You can debate and disapprove all you want, but the central theme of the Government Campus is that Jerusalem is the location of the functional centers of the State of Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Fighting the double standard: Palestinians file case to demolish illegal settlement homes*

Two Ramallah-area Palestinian villages — Deir Dibwan and Anata — have filed a case in the Israeli High Court, asking Israeli authorities to demolish illegal structures in the Israeli settlement of Kfar Adumim — the same settlement which has ceaselessly pushed for the state’s decision to demolish Khan al-Ahmar.

The villagers are arguing for the demolition of some 120 homes and structures and four outposts in Kfar Adumim which were built without permits from Israeli authorities and lie outside of the planned borders of the settlement.

The structures in question were built on privately owned land belonging to residents of Deir Dibwan and Anata.

Fighting the double standard: Palestinians file case to demolish illegal settlement homes


----------



## P F Tinmore

How the BDS movement convinced ‘Transparent’ creator Jill Soloway to shoot in L.A. instead of Israel


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



No missile defense system is invulnerable. However, the iron dome system is effective and being improved. 

The Israeli defense system has measures in addition to iron dome that address Islamic terrorism. 


Many may not know this but “Israeli airstrikes in Gaza” derives from the Latin term “_nip it in the bud”. _


----------



## P F Tinmore

*30+ NYU Student Groups Pledge Non-cooperation with NYU Tel Aviv*

We, the undersigned student clubs, pledge to not participate in or apply to study abroad programs hosted at NYU Tel Aviv. Our participation would render us complicit in the state of Israel’s targeted discrimination against activists and Palestinian and Muslim students. In January 2018, Israel released a list of twenty organizations whose members are denied entry into the country because of their endorsement of the Palestinian call for BDS (Boycotting, Divesting from, and Sanctioning Israel).

The University, as an adoptee of AAUP principles of academic freedom, has the duty to uphold these standards throughout the Global Network University (GNU) and be proactive in addressing any violations of these principles. NYU must upgrade its commitment to ensure equal access to GNU sites and to appeal decisions of entry within the Global Network. Until then, the members of our clubs will not study away and/or visit NYU Tel Aviv.

30+ NYU Student Groups Pledge Non-cooperation with NYU Tel Aviv


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Soldiers Uproot 200 Olive Trees, 13 Dunams of Farmland, near Hebron*

Israeli soldiers invaded, Monday, Palestinian agricultural lands in Khirbat Kharouf area, uprooted 200 olive trees, in addition to uprooting 13 Dunams of farmlands, in Beit Ula town, west of Hebron, in the southern part of the occupied West Bank.

Hashem Badarin, the head of the Palestinian Farmers Services Department in Hebron, said the soldiers invaded Khirbit Kharouf, located west of Beit Ula, and uprooted 200 Palestinian olive trees, which were planted ten years ago.

He added that the soldiers also destroyed and removed the fence which surrounded the land.

» Soldiers Uproot 200 Olive Trees, 13 Dunams of Farmland, near Hebron– IMEMC News


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Soldiers Uproot 200 Olive Trees, 13 Dunams of Farmland, near Hebron*
> 
> Israeli soldiers invaded, Monday, Palestinian agricultural lands in Khirbat Kharouf area, uprooted 200 olive trees, in addition to uprooting 13 Dunams of farmlands, in Beit Ula town, west of Hebron, in the southern part of the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Hashem Badarin, the head of the Palestinian Farmers Services Department in Hebron, said the soldiers invaded Khirbit Kharouf, located west of Beit Ula, and uprooted 200 Palestinian olive trees, which were planted ten years ago.
> 
> He added that the soldiers also destroyed and removed the fence which surrounded the land.
> 
> » Soldiers Uproot 200 Olive Trees, 13 Dunams of Farmland, near Hebron– IMEMC News




Where are the soldiers? Where are the 200 trees?
Maybe You can show me this  "Khirbit Kharouf" on the map?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Writer Abulhawa is detained indefinitely at Ben Gurion, appealing Israel’s deportation order*

Update, Nov. 2: Overnight, a judge ruled that Susan Abulhawa should be deported. Abulhawa is appealing the decision. Her associates do not know when that appeal will be heard. She is due to speak at the Palestine Literature Festival tomorrow.

Original post, Nov. 1: The Palestinian-American writer Susan Abulhawa was detained at Ben Gurion airport this morning as she entered Israel en route to a literary festival in Palestine. Israeli authorities sought to deport her on the grounds that she did not have a visa. She has appealed the deportation and is in a detention center, according to a friend who has spoken with Abulhawa’s lawyer.

Abulhawa, 48, is scheduled to appear at the Palestinian Literature Festival, November 3-7. She is a guest of the British Council, a sponsor of the festival. The Council has stood by her throughout the deportation attempt, says her friend Linda Hanna. The Kenyon Institute, a British research group, is also representing Abulhawa.

Writer Abulhawa is detained indefinitely at Ben Gurion, appealing Israel’s deportation order


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Occupation of the American Mind.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Occupation of the American Mind.



Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Soldiers Uproot 200 Olive Trees, 13 Dunams of Farmland, near Hebron*
> 
> Israeli soldiers invaded, Monday, Palestinian agricultural lands in Khirbat Kharouf area, uprooted 200 olive trees, in addition to uprooting 13 Dunams of farmlands, in Beit Ula town, west of Hebron, in the southern part of the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Hashem Badarin, the head of the Palestinian Farmers Services Department in Hebron, said the soldiers invaded Khirbit Kharouf, located west of Beit Ula, and uprooted 200 Palestinian olive trees, which were planted ten years ago.
> 
> He added that the soldiers also destroyed and removed the fence which surrounded the land.
> 
> » Soldiers Uproot 200 Olive Trees, 13 Dunams of Farmland, near Hebron– IMEMC News





P F Tinmore said:


> *Soldiers Uproot 200 Olive Trees, 13 Dunams of Farmland, near Hebron*
> 
> Israeli soldiers invaded, Monday, Palestinian agricultural lands in Khirbat Kharouf area, uprooted 200 olive trees, in addition to uprooting 13 Dunams of farmlands, in Beit Ula town, west of Hebron, in the southern part of the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Hashem Badarin, the head of the Palestinian Farmers Services Department in Hebron, said the soldiers invaded Khirbit Kharouf, located west of Beit Ula, and uprooted 200 Palestinian olive trees, which were planted ten years ago.
> 
> He added that the soldiers also destroyed and removed the fence which surrounded the land.
> 
> » Soldiers Uproot 200 Olive Trees, 13 Dunams of Farmland, near Hebron– IMEMC News



Even if it were true, who cares? Look at the destruction Jordan did to the Jewish Quarter of the Old City including the destruction of Jewish Cemetaries, digging grave sites up and using them , etc.Did I hear the words “ International Law?”


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*

It was the moment he had been dreading his entire life. Maen Abu Hafez, 24, and his friends’ car was stopped by Israeli soldiers at a flying checkpoint on their way home from Tulkarem city to his hometown, Jenin, in the northern occupied West Bank.

When the soldiers asked for their IDs — which Palestinians must carry on them at all times in case they are stopped at a checkpoint — Abu Hafez told them he didn’t have one. Within a few hours he was at an Israeli detention center.

Two days later, he was taken to the Givon Prison in central Israel — a prison that holds mostly undocumented asylum seekers from Africa — where he has been held for 20 months as an “illegal alien,” while the Israeli government waits to deport him to Brazil.

Abu Hafez was born in Brazil to a Palestinian father, from the Jenin Refugee Camp, and a Brazilian mother. His family of six moved to the Jenin Camp when he was three years old, where he has lived ever since. Neither he, his two brothers, nor his mother, have Palestinian ID cards, giving them no legal status in the occupied territory.

“There is no proof that he has any legal status in Brazil and the Brazilian authorities are, rightly, refusing to take in the young man against his will,” Israeli Human Rights Organization Hamoked, who is handling Abu Hafez’s case, said in an October press release.

*‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*
> 
> It was the moment he had been dreading his entire life. Maen Abu Hafez, 24, and his friends’ car was stopped by Israeli soldiers at a flying checkpoint on their way home from Tulkarem city to his hometown, Jenin, in the northern occupied West Bank.
> 
> When the soldiers asked for their IDs — which Palestinians must carry on them at all times in case they are stopped at a checkpoint — Abu Hafez told them he didn’t have one. Within a few hours he was at an Israeli detention center.
> 
> Two days later, he was taken to the Givon Prison in central Israel — a prison that holds mostly undocumented asylum seekers from Africa — where he has been held for 20 months as an “illegal alien,” while the Israeli government waits to deport him to Brazil.
> 
> Abu Hafez was born in Brazil to a Palestinian father, from the Jenin Refugee Camp, and a Brazilian mother. His family of six moved to the Jenin Camp when he was three years old, where he has lived ever since. Neither he, his two brothers, nor his mother, have Palestinian ID cards, giving them no legal status in the occupied territory.
> 
> “There is no proof that he has any legal status in Brazil and the Brazilian authorities are, rightly, refusing to take in the young man against his will,” Israeli Human Rights Organization Hamoked, who is handling Abu Hafez’s case, said in an October press release.
> 
> *‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*



Let me understand, the guy was born in Brazil and then his family moved him into a refugee camp without registering for 20 years??


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*
> 
> It was the moment he had been dreading his entire life. Maen Abu Hafez, 24, and his friends’ car was stopped by Israeli soldiers at a flying checkpoint on their way home from Tulkarem city to his hometown, Jenin, in the northern occupied West Bank.
> 
> When the soldiers asked for their IDs — which Palestinians must carry on them at all times in case they are stopped at a checkpoint — Abu Hafez told them he didn’t have one. Within a few hours he was at an Israeli detention center.
> 
> Two days later, he was taken to the Givon Prison in central Israel — a prison that holds mostly undocumented asylum seekers from Africa — where he has been held for 20 months as an “illegal alien,” while the Israeli government waits to deport him to Brazil.
> 
> Abu Hafez was born in Brazil to a Palestinian father, from the Jenin Refugee Camp, and a Brazilian mother. His family of six moved to the Jenin Camp when he was three years old, where he has lived ever since. Neither he, his two brothers, nor his mother, have Palestinian ID cards, giving them no legal status in the occupied territory.
> 
> “There is no proof that he has any legal status in Brazil and the Brazilian authorities are, rightly, refusing to take in the young man against his will,” Israeli Human Rights Organization Hamoked, who is handling Abu Hafez’s case, said in an October press release.
> 
> *‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*
> 
> It was the moment he had been dreading his entire life. Maen Abu Hafez, 24, and his friends’ car was stopped by Israeli soldiers at a flying checkpoint on their way home from Tulkarem city to his hometown, Jenin, in the northern occupied West Bank.
> 
> When the soldiers asked for their IDs — which Palestinians must carry on them at all times in case they are stopped at a checkpoint — Abu Hafez told them he didn’t have one. Within a few hours he was at an Israeli detention center.
> 
> Two days later, he was taken to the Givon Prison in central Israel — a prison that holds mostly undocumented asylum seekers from Africa — where he has been held for 20 months as an “illegal alien,” while the Israeli government waits to deport him to Brazil.
> 
> Abu Hafez was born in Brazil to a Palestinian father, from the Jenin Refugee Camp, and a Brazilian mother. His family of six moved to the Jenin Camp when he was three years old, where he has lived ever since. Neither he, his two brothers, nor his mother, have Palestinian ID cards, giving them no legal status in the occupied territory.
> 
> “There is no proof that he has any legal status in Brazil and the Brazilian authorities are, rightly, refusing to take in the young man against his will,” Israeli Human Rights Organization Hamoked, who is handling Abu Hafez’s case, said in an October press release.
> 
> *‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*




There is something fishy about this story.  Why does he have no legal status in Brazil, if he was born there?  Brazil practices jus soli.


----------



## Shusha

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*
> 
> It was the moment he had been dreading his entire life. Maen Abu Hafez, 24, and his friends’ car was stopped by Israeli soldiers at a flying checkpoint on their way home from Tulkarem city to his hometown, Jenin, in the northern occupied West Bank.
> 
> When the soldiers asked for their IDs — which Palestinians must carry on them at all times in case they are stopped at a checkpoint — Abu Hafez told them he didn’t have one. Within a few hours he was at an Israeli detention center.
> 
> Two days later, he was taken to the Givon Prison in central Israel — a prison that holds mostly undocumented asylum seekers from Africa — where he has been held for 20 months as an “illegal alien,” while the Israeli government waits to deport him to Brazil.
> 
> Abu Hafez was born in Brazil to a Palestinian father, from the Jenin Refugee Camp, and a Brazilian mother. His family of six moved to the Jenin Camp when he was three years old, where he has lived ever since. Neither he, his two brothers, nor his mother, have Palestinian ID cards, giving them no legal status in the occupied territory.
> 
> “There is no proof that he has any legal status in Brazil and the Brazilian authorities are, rightly, refusing to take in the young man against his will,” Israeli Human Rights Organization Hamoked, who is handling Abu Hafez’s case, said in an October press release.
> 
> *‘Worst fear came true’: Israel detains young Palestinian man for 20 months in effort to expel him to Brazil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something fishy about this story.  Why does he have no legal status in Brazil, if he was born there?  Brazil practices jus soli.
Click to expand...


Ah.  Yes.  There is more to this story than meets the eye and of course, in someone's rush to make Israel look evil, even when she is innocent, they neglected to look further into the story. 

Abu Hafez was born to a Palestinian father and an Uruguayan mother in Brazil.  By virtue of his birth in Brazil, since they practice jus soli (citizenship based on birth), he is legally a national of Brazil.

His parents moved to "Palestine" under the Palestinian Authority.  The father was there legally, by virtue of his Palestinian nationality.  The mother entered on a tourist visa (3 months) and stayed illegally (an illegal alien).  The father then abandoned the family and went back to Brazil -- FAILING TO APPLY for Palestinian citizenship for his children, thus ensuring that all his children were also illegal aliens.

The mother and all of her children have been living in Palestine for decades as illegal aliens and the reason they are unable to obtain Palestinian citizenship is because the person through whom they have the rights to that citizenship no longer resides in the country and has failed to register them.

I was born in the US to an American mother and a Canadian father.  I have rights to both citizenships.  My US citizenship is automatic by virtue of my birth.  But my Canadian citizenship is the result of a naturalization process which my FATHER was required to initiate in order for me to be recognized as a Canadian national.  Had my father not done so, I too would have been an illegal alien living in Canada and Canada would have had every right to deport me back to the US.

Israel's position, and from what I can see its the correct legal one, is that it is not permitted, by law, to deport a national of Brazil to Palestine -- that is to deport a national of one State to the territory of a State to which he is NOT a national.

In other words, this is a story which has nothing to do with the Israel/Arab debate.  Its only another way to demonize Israel.  All it really is, is a deadbeat dad who abandoned his kids.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UN office warns 97 percent of ground water in Gaza is undrinkable, causing risk of disease outbreak and epidemic*

Electricity supply in Gaza increased up to 18 hours a day in some areas, following the provision of additional fuel to operate the Gaza Power Plant.

Only 22 per cent of patients injured during the Gaza demonstrations, who were referred for follow-up surgery in the West Bank or Israel, have been granted Israeli exit permits.

97 per cent of ground water extracted in Gaza is unfit for human consumption, generating the risk of a waterborne disease outbreak.

The number of Israeli settler attacks against Palestinians and their property during 2018 grew by 57 and 175 per cent, compared with 2017 and 2016, respectively.

UN office warns 97 percent of ground water in Gaza is undrinkable, causing risk of disease outbreak and epidemic


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN office warns 97 percent of ground water in Gaza is undrinkable, causing risk of disease outbreak and epidemic*
> 
> Electricity supply in Gaza increased up to 18 hours a day in some areas, following the provision of additional fuel to operate the Gaza Power Plant.
> 
> Only 22 per cent of patients injured during the Gaza demonstrations, who were referred for follow-up surgery in the West Bank or Israel, have been granted Israeli exit permits.
> 
> 97 per cent of ground water extracted in Gaza is unfit for human consumption, generating the risk of a waterborne disease outbreak.
> 
> The number of Israeli settler attacks against Palestinians and their property during 2018 grew by 57 and 175 per cent, compared with 2017 and 2016, respectively.
> 
> UN office warns 97 percent of ground water in Gaza is undrinkable, causing risk of disease outbreak and epidemic



Arabs- Moslems begging for more kuffar welfare fraud money.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN office warns 97 percent of ground water in Gaza is undrinkable, causing risk of disease outbreak and epidemic*
> 
> Electricity supply in Gaza increased up to 18 hours a day in some areas, following the provision of additional fuel to operate the Gaza Power Plant.
> 
> Only 22 per cent of patients injured during the Gaza demonstrations, who were referred for follow-up surgery in the West Bank or Israel, have been granted Israeli exit permits.
> 
> 97 per cent of ground water extracted in Gaza is unfit for human consumption, generating the risk of a waterborne disease outbreak.
> 
> The number of Israeli settler attacks against Palestinians and their property during 2018 grew by 57 and 175 per cent, compared with 2017 and 2016, respectively.
> 
> UN office warns 97 percent of ground water in Gaza is undrinkable, causing risk of disease outbreak and epidemic



These are the degenerates who brag about making mortars and rockets from water pipes?


----------



## Hollie

Oops. Burning tires fouling the air and the particulate matter fouling the water, well, it makes sense for the islamic terrorists to burn down their cities. 

Afterall, it’s all paid for by a dedicated welfare fraud.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel kills Gaza fisher despite ceasefire*


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel kills Gaza fisher despite ceasefire*



Oh, playing the "innocent fisherman" card again, Tinmore?  

The young man in question was not fishing and not even in the waters.  He was participating in the violent protest along the fence and refused to obey all instruction to back away from the fence, refused to be convinced by warning shots and was subsequently deemed a threat to Israel's security.  

Now, you could argue that Israel should never use lethal force against Arab Palestinians.  Dumb.  But you could.  

But the fact that the Gazans are compelled to completely fictionalize a true event in order to garner sympathy for "innocent fishermen" is telling.  Its telling that the world is not falling for the peaceful protest, respect rockets, beneficent bombs and kindness kites bullshit Gazans are selling.


----------



## Shusha

I will also suggest that the ceasefire would have included prohibitions on approaching the fence.  So it was the Gazan who broke the ceasefire.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Because gee-had matters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Censored ‘Israel Lobby’ Doc Leaks*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*NEW BANNED Al Jazeera Documentary Zionism The Lobby!*

**


----------



## rylah

All I see here is lots of montage and piling up commentary and outright says-so claims as "evidence".
It is interesting that with such large volume of footage, the key activities that we are told about are actually not shown, but rather TOLD as a story in a studio setting,  or simply drawn from commentaries and opinions of politicians and Palestinian lobby activists.

Any number of half minute quotations of video footage can be arranged to portray whatever impression a producer wants and lead astray. We see this perfected in the Pallywood videos where cuts and pieces of video actually  used  to reverse the facts of the situation.

In other words it's very clear that they have to pile 3 hours of less than 1 minute cuts, upon speculations, testimonies not based on footage, and commentary (which in many cases factually wrong) -to crate an impression that the lobby is capable of achieving everything it is accused of, and bridge the gap between anti-Israel agenda and the reality on the ground.

But here is the deal - there's no minority, interest group or country that doesn't have a lobby.
The film shows no illegal action or crime, in fact the Zionist intention to secure the interests of Jewish independence and draw support from international community was declared openly and conducted through regular diplomatic channels.

To claim that lobbying is something unusual is ridiculous, there's no reason why a minority group or a country can't organize to reach for public support and influence the politics of the countries in which they live, especially since the Palestinian lobby does the same in every country.

*Q. Why is it acceptable for Palestinians to have a lobby but not for Israelis?*


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *Censored ‘Israel Lobby’ Doc Leaks*
> 
> **



Anything by Galloway is below the belt.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Censored ‘Israel Lobby’ Doc Leaks*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything by Galloway is below the belt.
Click to expand...


It's the unconditional self -righteous indignation, reliance on verbal and mental abuse, refusal to debate anyone of with pro-Israel views,  that usually exposes these characters. They usually reserve to triggering crowd loud responses to dismiss any arguments or facts presented contrary to their agenda..
Very common among Palestinian activists - they know they lie and they do it passionately.

*Geogre Galloway attempts to cover for Nazi antisemitism *
*at the Palestinian demonstrations.*
.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Censored ‘Israel Lobby’ Doc Leaks*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything by Galloway is below the belt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the unconditional self -righteous indignation, reliance on verbal and mental abuse, refusal to debate anyone of with pro-Israel views,  that usually exposes these characters. They usually reserve to triggering crowd loud responses to dismiss any arguments or facts presented contrary to their agenda..
> Very common among Palestinian activists - they know they lie and they do it passionately.
> 
> *Geogre Galloway attempts to cover for Nazi antisemitism *
> *at the Palestinian demonstrations.*
> .
Click to expand...



Could you take this idiot seriously?


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the unconditional self -righteous indignation, reliance on verbal and mental abuse, refusal to debate anyone of with pro-Israel views,  that usually exposes these characters. They usually reserve to triggering crowd loud responses to dismiss any arguments or facts presented contrary to their agenda..
> Very common among Palestinian activists - they know they lie and they do it passionately.
> 
> *Geogre Galloway attempts to cover for Nazi antisemitism *
> *at the Palestinian demonstrations.*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you take this idiot seriously?
Click to expand...


**
Where do I find the words..Adolf and Eva come to mind.....probably one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen, and  really, I don't want to know what followed that prelude.

It's sitra ahra's vivid display of moral degradation trying to play cute , and the most disturbing thing is that it looks so evil and disgusting without showing anything graphic.

Realizing that this is the nature of the enemies that Israel had to face for the last 3000 years while bearing the light of the Torah in the world, leaves no questions as to why certain cultures were ordered to be eradicated from the human collective. If this is a modern "man", just imagine what was going on back then when such men worshiped idols. Even when Nebuchadnezzar turned into a beast he had more human image in him than Galloway, at least because he was conscious and disgusted with his condition.
*
Q. This disturbed degenerate sits in a UK parliament???*


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **



Really?   You have an anti-Israel week, and then you are mad that some Israelis were offended by that, and now you want to cry?

Um... yeah, I can believe it, and I support it, and we need more of it.

You know, when a bunch of Christian idiots went to a Islamic celebration, and starting an anti-Islam side protest, I called them out for being the brainless idiots they were.

When some Muslims started chunking stuff at the Christians, I supported it.   They were idiotic for picking a fight, and then crying and whining when the other side fought back.

When you pick a fight against Israel, and then some Israelis fight back, that makes you the moron.

You provoke people, you can't complain that they act provoked.   You brought it on yourself, so stop being an idiot.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the unconditional self -righteous indignation, reliance on verbal and mental abuse, refusal to debate anyone of with pro-Israel views,  that usually exposes these characters. They usually reserve to triggering crowd loud responses to dismiss any arguments or facts presented contrary to their agenda..
> Very common among Palestinian activists - they know they lie and they do it passionately.
> 
> *Geogre Galloway attempts to cover for Nazi antisemitism *
> *at the Palestinian demonstrations.*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you take this idiot seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **
> Where do I find the words..Adolf and Eva come to mind.....probably one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen, and  really, I don't want to know what followed that prelude.
> 
> It's sitra ahra's vivid display of moral degradation trying to play cute , and the most disturbing thing is that it looks so evil and disgusting without showing anything graphic.
> 
> Realizing that this is the nature of the enemies that Israel had to face for the last 3000 years while bearing the light of the Torah in the world, leaves no questions as to why certain cultures were ordered to be eradicated from the human collective. If this is a modern "man", just imagine what was going on back then when such men worshiped idols. Even when Nebuchadnezzar turned into a beast he had more human image in him than Galloway, at least because he was conscious and disgusted with his condition.
> *
> Q. This disturbed degenerate sits in a UK parliament???*
Click to expand...


He's a former MP.

He was appearing in a British TV  reality show called "Big Brother".


----------



## montelatici

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You have an anti-Israel week, and then you are mad that some Israelis were offended by that, and now you want to cry?
> 
> Um... yeah, I can believe it, and I support it, and we need more of it.
> 
> You know, when a bunch of Christian idiots went to a Islamic celebration, and starting an anti-Islam side protest, I called them out for being the brainless idiots they were.
> 
> When some Muslims started chunking stuff at the Christians, I supported it.   They were idiotic for picking a fight, and then crying and whining when the other side fought back.
> 
> When you pick a fight against Israel, and then some Israelis fight back, that makes you the moron.
> 
> You provoke people, you can't complain that they act provoked.   You brought it on yourself, so stop being an idiot.
Click to expand...


Were the blacks in South Africa provoking the whites when South Africa was under white rule? Were they idiots?


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You have an anti-Israel week, and then you are mad that some Israelis were offended by that, and now you want to cry?
> 
> Um... yeah, I can believe it, and I support it, and we need more of it.
> 
> You know, when a bunch of Christian idiots went to a Islamic celebration, and starting an anti-Islam side protest, I called them out for being the brainless idiots they were.
> 
> When some Muslims started chunking stuff at the Christians, I supported it.   They were idiotic for picking a fight, and then crying and whining when the other side fought back.
> 
> When you pick a fight against Israel, and then some Israelis fight back, that makes you the moron.
> 
> You provoke people, you can't complain that they act provoked.   You brought it on yourself, so stop being an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were the blacks in South Africa provoking the whites when South Africa was under white rule? Were they idiots?
Click to expand...


You obviously know nothing about Israel if you’re making a comment like that


----------



## P F Tinmore

'It’s time for Israel to declare victory’

Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You have an anti-Israel week, and then you are mad that some Israelis were offended by that, and now you want to cry?
> 
> Um... yeah, I can believe it, and I support it, and we need more of it.
> 
> You know, when a bunch of Christian idiots went to a Islamic celebration, and starting an anti-Islam side protest, I called them out for being the brainless idiots they were.
> 
> When some Muslims started chunking stuff at the Christians, I supported it.   They were idiotic for picking a fight, and then crying and whining when the other side fought back.
> 
> When you pick a fight against Israel, and then some Israelis fight back, that makes you the moron.
> 
> You provoke people, you can't complain that they act provoked.   You brought it on yourself, so stop being an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were the blacks in South Africa provoking the whites when South Africa was under white rule? Were they idiots?
Click to expand...


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You have an anti-Israel week, and then you are mad that some Israelis were offended by that, and now you want to cry?
> 
> Um... yeah, I can believe it, and I support it, and we need more of it.
> 
> You know, when a bunch of Christian idiots went to a Islamic celebration, and starting an anti-Islam side protest, I called them out for being the brainless idiots they were.
> 
> When some Muslims started chunking stuff at the Christians, I supported it.   They were idiotic for picking a fight, and then crying and whining when the other side fought back.
> 
> When you pick a fight against Israel, and then some Israelis fight back, that makes you the moron.
> 
> You provoke people, you can't complain that they act provoked.   You brought it on yourself, so stop being an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were the blacks in South Africa provoking the whites when South Africa was under white rule? Were they idiots?
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you are talking about, or how it was related to the current topic.

You seem to be comparing an Apple to a John Deere Tractor.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Britains Legacy In Palestine Conference: Jeremy Corbyn's FULL SPEECH For Proper Context*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Britains Legacy In Palestine Conference: Jeremy Corbyn's FULL SPEECH For Proper Context*
> 
> **



Corbyn  fails to mention that Arabs got 99% of the land in the middle east, and more than 80% in Mandatory Palestine, and the fact that prior to Jewish development, the place was the most neglected  and underdeveloped region in the Ottoman empire.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You have an anti-Israel week, and then you are mad that some Israelis were offended by that, and now you want to cry?
> 
> Um... yeah, I can believe it, and I support it, and we need more of it.
> 
> You know, when a bunch of Christian idiots went to a Islamic celebration, and starting an anti-Islam side protest, I called them out for being the brainless idiots they were.
> 
> When some Muslims started chunking stuff at the Christians, I supported it.   They were idiotic for picking a fight, and then crying and whining when the other side fought back.
> 
> When you pick a fight against Israel, and then some Israelis fight back, that makes you the moron.
> 
> You provoke people, you can't complain that they act provoked.   You brought it on yourself, so stop being an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were the blacks in South Africa provoking the whites when South Africa was under white rule? Were they idiots?
Click to expand...


Why do you bring in South Africa? 

There's no comparison.


----------



## P F Tinmore

In Paris today, Algerian and Tunisian activists took down the Israeli flag and raised the Palestinian one over the zionist consulate.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> In Paris today, Algerian and Tunisian activists took down the Israeli flag and raised the Palestinian one over the zionist consulate.



There's no such thing as a Zionist consulate.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> In Paris today, Algerian and Tunisian activists took down the Israeli flag and raised the Palestinian one over the zionist consulate.



Lol yet Israel still exists and thrives why ‘Palestine’ doesn’t even exist !!!


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Paris today, Algerian and Tunisian activists took down the Israeli flag and raised the Palestinian one over the zionist consulate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a Zionist consulate.
Click to expand...

*"From the river to the sea- France will be free"*
**


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Paris today, Algerian and Tunisian activists took down the Israeli flag and raised the Palestinian one over the zionist consulate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a Zionist consulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"From the river to the sea- France will be free"*
> **
Click to expand...


lol.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> In Paris today, Algerian and Tunisian activists took down the Israeli flag and raised the Palestinian one over the zionist consulate.



Angry, Jew-hating, Islamic terrorist mobs. Is this news?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> In Paris today, Algerian and Tunisian activists took down the Israeli flag and raised the Palestinian one over the zionist consulate.



Your hypocrisy is astounding!  On another post, you linked an article innocently claiming "From the river to the sea doesn't mean what you think it means" and then here you post a video demonstrating that it means EXACTLY what we think it means -- the erasure of the State of Israel and its replacement with a State of (Arab) Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Paris today, Algerian and Tunisian activists took down the Israeli flag and raised the Palestinian one over the zionist consulate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hypocrisy is astounding!  On another post, you linked an article innocently claiming "From the river to the sea doesn't mean what you think it means" and then here you post a video demonstrating that it means EXACTLY what we think it means -- the erasure of the State of Israel and its replacement with a State of (Arab) Palestine.
Click to expand...

Interesting Israeli talking point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Said a Palestinian Was Killed in Clashes. A Video Shows He Was Shot in the Back *
While the army says Mohammad Khossam Khabali was shot during violent clashes, video shows him walking with friends on a main street 

A video of the fatal shooting of a Palestinian shows that he was shot in the back and contradicts the Israeli military's claim that the incident occurred during violent clashes. The army has opened an investigation into the shooting, which occurred Tuesday in the West Bank city of Tul Karm.

Video of Palestinian shot in back contradicts Israel's claim


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hamas should be removed from terror lists, EU court recommends*

*Hamas 'should no longer be considered a terror group', EU says*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Hamas should be removed from terror lists, EU court recommends*




Hamas declared a terrorist organisation by Europe's highest court


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas should be removed from terror lists, EU court recommends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas declared a terrorist organisation by Europe's highest court
Click to expand...

Funny since the EU supports terrorism.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas should be removed from terror lists, EU court recommends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas declared a terrorist organisation by Europe's highest court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny since the EU supports terrorism.
Click to expand...


Indeed, funny.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*West Bank Uprising: Israel's Divide and Conquer Strategy Falls Apart*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Marc Lamont Hill On Getting Fired From CNN, His Remarks On Palestine + More*

**


----------



## Hollie

Fatah-Hamas feud could deteriorate into military conflict

Fatah-Hamas feud could deteriorate into military conflict
Analysis: After suspension of truce talks between Israel and Hamas regarding the Gaza Strip due to PA President Abbas’s veto, Hamas detained Fatah operatives and embarked on incitement campaign against Abbas as he prepared to speak at the UN. Egypt might give up on mediation prompting Hamas to escalate its violent actions and risk war with Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel got delegitimized last week*

(Telhami says that when he drills down into the youthful (18-34-year-old) support for one-state, it’s 38% of young Republicans, 43% of young Democrats and– are you sitting down– 46% of young Independents.)

So there you have it. The two-state discourse, the faith of the liberal establishment for the last 20 years, is a wreck.

Israel got delegitimized last week


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


>


So they're having an outdoor barbecue?  Or a tailgate party before a soccer game.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>



Jews already are free. We have our own country. 
Wether or not you recognize it, Israel is still there, and thriving


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're having an outdoor barbecue?  Or a tailgate party before a soccer game.
Click to expand...


Nah!  Just planning their new years resolutions.


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> Nah!  Just planning their new years resolutions.


What are you getting a Palestinian for Christmas?


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah!  Just planning their new years resolutions.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you getting a Palestinian for Christmas?
Click to expand...


 A beautiful Christmas song.  The First Noel.  Born is the king of* ISRAEL. *


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> A beautiful Christmas song.  The First Noel.  Born is the king of* ISRAEL. *


This is my Christmas song...


----------



## member

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah!  Just planning their new years resolutions.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you getting a Palestinian for Christmas?
Click to expand...





​









*+*


----------



## member

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful Christmas song.  The First Noel.  Born is the king of* ISRAEL. *
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Christmas song...
Click to expand...





you....a _*mistress*_ ?  like a ..."cheat on your wife 'mistress?'" or like the captain of the sea (and the sea being his 'mistress')?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Russia plans to bring Fatah and Hamas together in Moscow*

*December 22, 2018 at 11:17 am
*
invitation to visit Russia, Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Mikhail Bogdanov said: “We have invited [Haniyeh] and he accepted the invitation with gratitude. [The visit] is likely to take place early next year. Now, work is ongoing to agree on a date that is convenient for both parties to form a delegation,” Sputnik News reported.

Bogdanov hopes the planned meeting between Fatah and Hamas will contribute to the promotion of national reconciliation between the two sides, which have been engaged in a fierce feud since Fatah refused to hand over control of the government in the wake of Hamas’ 2006 election victory.

Russia plans to bring Fatah and Hamas together in Moscow


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Marc Lamont Hill should be reinstated without delay*

CNN should reinstate Marc Lamont Hill without delay. The channel’s act of political and racist censorship should not be allowed to stand.'

**
*Marc Lamont Hill should be reinstated without delay*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Poll finds ‘significant increase in Hamas’ popularity’ in West Bank, Gaza*

The latest
poll conducted by the Palestinian Centre for Policy and Survey Research (PSR) has shown a “significant increase in Hamas’ popularity in both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip”.

PSR attributed the change to both “the violent confrontations in both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip”, as well as “Hamas’ success in insuring Gazan access to fuel and money to pay the salaries of its former government employees”.

Meanwhile, support for President Mahmoud Abbas declined in both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip; 64 per cent of the public want Abbas to resign – up from 62 per cent three months ago. The level of satisfaction with the performance of Abbas stands at 32 per cent, down from 35 per cent.

If new presidential elections were held today, the latest poll shows Hamas’ leader Ismail Haniyeh beating Abbas (49 per cent versus 42 per cent respectively), while if the contest was between Marwan Barghouti and Haniyeh, Barghouti would get 55 per cent and Haniyeh 40 per cent.

Poll finds ‘significant increase in Hamas’ popularity’ in West Bank, Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

*ICC ‘significantly progressed’ in preliminary examination of alleged war crimes in Palestine*

The Office of The Prosecutor at the International Criminal Court (ICC) says it has “advanced and significantly progressed” its preliminary examination into alleged war crimes in Palestine, with a particular focus given to Israeli settlements and the demolitions of Palestinian homes.

According to the annual update, the Office “has focused its analysis on alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, since 13 June 2014”, namely that “the Israeli authorities have allegedly been involved in the settlement of civilians onto the territory of the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the forced removal of Palestinians from their homes”.

The Office notes that “settlement-related activities have reportedly included the confiscation and appropriation of land; the planning and authorisation of settlement expansions”, and “constructions of residential units and related infrastructures in the settlements”.

*ICC ‘significantly progressed’ in preliminary examination of alleged war crimes in Palestine*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*While Israel kills, the US condemns Hamas*

“The United Nations has never once passed a resolution condemning Hamas,” complained the outgoing US Ambassador to the UN, Nikki Haley. “Never. Over 700 resolutions condemning Israel and not one single resolution condemning Hamas. That, more than anything else, is a condemnation of the United Nations itself.”

The failure of the US resolution against Hamas happened on the International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People, 29 November. This is an annual commemoration based on UN Resolution 188 adopted by the General Assembly in 1977.

For what it’s worth, I condemn Nikki Haley, and welcome her departure from the UN at the end of the year, not least because she has acted more like an ambassador for Israel with her blind support for the Zionist state. Perhaps she is looking now for a position in US politics.

While Israel kills, the US condemns Hamas


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *While Israel kills, the US condemns Hamas*
> 
> “The United Nations has never once passed a resolution condemning Hamas,” complained the outgoing US Ambassador to the UN, Nikki Haley. “Never. Over 700 resolutions condemning Israel and not one single resolution condemning Hamas. That, more than anything else, is a condemnation of the United Nations itself.”
> 
> The failure of the US resolution against Hamas happened on the International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People, 29 November. This is an annual commemoration based on UN Resolution 188 adopted by the General Assembly in 1977.
> 
> For what it’s worth, I condemn Nikki Haley, and welcome her departure from the UN at the end of the year, not least because she has acted more like an ambassador for Israel with her blind support for the Zionist state. Perhaps she is looking now for a position in US politics.
> 
> While Israel kills, the US condemns Hamas



Israel has every right to defend itself from the barbarians at the gate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

UN adopts resolution on Palestinian sovereignty over natural resources

The resolution stresses permanent sovereignty of the Palestinian people in the occupied Palestinian territory, including East Jerusalem, and of the Arab population in the occupied Syrian Golan over their natural resources.

By that text, the Assembly demanded that Israel cease the exploitation, damage, cause of loss or depletion and endangerment of the natural resources in the occupied Palestinian territory, including East Jerusalem, and in the occupied Syrian Golan.  

  Read more at  
UN adopts resolution on Palestinian sovereignty over natural resources
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

This is fencing with paper foils.



EXCERPT • P F Tinmore said:


> The failure of the US resolution against Hamas happened on the International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People, 29 November. This is an annual commemoration based on UN Resolution 188 adopted by the General Assembly in 1977.





Hollie said:


> Israel has every right to defend itself from the barbarians at the gate.


*(COMMENT)*

Our friend "Hollie is spot-on...  

The International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People is always 29 November in commemoration of A/RES/181(II) of 29 November 1947.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Office of The Prosecutor at the International Criminal Court (ICC) says it has “advanced and significantly progressed” its preliminary examination into alleged war crimes in Palestine, with a particular focus given to Israeli settlements and the demolitions of Palestinian homes.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't know what the hub-bub is all about.  The Preliminary examination of Alleged crimes committed in the occupied Palestinian territory has been ordered up to Pre-Trial Chamber I Stage.  The *Report on Preliminary Examination Activities* (5 December 2018) (See page 63 thru 69).  



			
				What the Report actually said:
			
		

> *Conclusion* (Page 69 of the Report)
> Paragraph → 284.  During 2018, the Office has advanced and significantly progressed its analysis on all of the factors listed in article 53(1)(a)-(c), in line with its holistic approach.  Given the detailed focus that the Office has given to this situation since 2015, the Prosecutor intends to complete the preliminary examination as early as possible.



What I found very interesting are two points:

◈  The Preliminary Investigation will include the events surrounding the Great March of Return demonstrations.  WOW, I consider that a game changer and definate advantage to Israel.  Usually, the ICC prosecutes "people" and not governments.  If the ICC finds sufficient evidence against an individual for these alleged crime, just WHO will the court issue a warrant of arrest → if there are reasonable grounds to believe that "person or persons" have committed one or more crimes within the Court's jurisdiction?

◈  Office’s conclusions on the commission of alleged crimes in some instances depend on the qualification of the conflict as either international (IAC) or non-international (NIAC) in character.  You may have read in some of my commentary the confusiong between and IAC and NIAC in Customary and IHL. 

How is the Term "Armed Conflict" Defined 
in
International Humanitarian Law (IHL)?
International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC)
Opinion Paper, 
March 2008​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> This is fencing with paper foils.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The failure of the US resolution against Hamas happened on the International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People, 29 November. This is an annual commemoration based on UN Resolution 188 adopted by the General Assembly in 1977.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has every right to defend itself from the barbarians at the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Our friend "Hollie is spot-on...
> 
> The International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People is always 29 November in commemoration of A/RES/181(II) of 29 November 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Office of The Prosecutor at the International Criminal Court (ICC) says it has “advanced and significantly progressed” its preliminary examination into alleged war crimes in Palestine, with a particular focus given to Israeli settlements and the demolitions of Palestinian homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't know what the hub-bub is all about.  The Preliminary examination of Alleged crimes committed in the occupied Palestinian territory has been ordered up to Pre-Trial Chamber I Stage.  The *Report on Preliminary Examination Activities* (5 December 2018) (See page 63 thru 69).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Report actually said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion* (Page 69 of the Report)
> Paragraph → 284.  During 2018, the Office has advanced and significantly progressed its analysis on all of the factors listed in article 53(1)(a)-(c), in line with its holistic approach.  Given the detailed focus that the Office has given to this situation since 2015, the Prosecutor intends to complete the preliminary examination as early as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I found very interesting are two points:
> 
> ◈  The Preliminary Investigation will include the events surrounding the Great March of Return demonstrations.  WOW, I consider that a game changer and definate advantage to Israel.  Usually, the ICC prosecutes "people" and not governments.  If the ICC finds sufficient evidence against an individual for these alleged crime, just WHO will the court issue a warrant of arrest → if there are reasonable grounds to believe that "person or persons" have committed one or more crimes within the Court's jurisdiction?
> 
> ◈  Office’s conclusions on the commission of alleged crimes in some instances depend on the qualification of the conflict as either international (IAC) or non-international (NIAC) in character.  You may have read in some of my commentary the confusiong between and IAC and NIAC in Customary and IHL.
> 
> How is the Term "Armed Conflict" Defined
> in
> International Humanitarian Law (IHL)?
> International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC)
> Opinion Paper,
> March 2008​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Do you believe this is an IAC or NIAC and why?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Yeah, that is a good question.  I can give you a generalized answer.



P F Tinmore said:


> Do you believe this is an IAC or NIAC and why?


*(COMMENT)*

As for the Gaza Strip, the Israelis made a unilateral withdrawal in 2005, and abandon all manner of holdings and governance.  The Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) immediately began to assumed control.  By 2007, HAMAS announced they had complete control (more than effective control) of the GAZA Strip.


			
				The Guardian said:
			
		

> • *Hamas takes control of Gaza *•
> Hamas fighters today basked in triumph after taking complete control in Gaza as the west scrambled for a response to the arrival of Islamist power on Israel's doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian militants from Hamas stand at the  desk of the
> Palestinian president, Mahmoud Abbas, inside Abbas's
> personal office after it was taken over by Hamas infighting
> in Gaza City.
> _Photograph: Hatem Moussa/AP._​


◈  In the absence of an objection by the Arab League or the Israelis, for all intent and purposes, HAMAS established sovereign control over the Gaza Strip.  The world did not flinch.  Thus, the boundary established by the Israelis upon their withdraw became a new → _de facto_ international boundary between the two sovereignties.  And it has been that way ever since _(≈ a decade)_.  A confrontation that extends over that international boundary is an "International Armed Conflict (IAC)."

◈  On the other hand, in the West Bank, is entirely different.  Nowhere in the West Bank has the Arab Palestinian established sovereign control; with the possible exception of Area "A."  The Arab Palestinian has not actually brought *control* over the territory and exercised full authority, organized within this territory _(Areas "B" and "C")_.  Thus, the confrontation between the Israelis and the Arab Palestinian inhabitance is under the belligerence to the authority of Article 43 of the Hague Regulation.

"I" as a layman, do not see where Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) has ever developed a set of understandings and protocols that covers Area "C."  Area "C" was covered under and independent agreement between the Israelis and Arab Palestinians.



 
content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2096389_2096388_2096380,00.html​What other interpretation can be made that the West Bank conflict is certainly a product of the Oslo Accords?   THUS, and confrontation that extends into Area "C" - or outside Areas "A" and "B" is international.   Should it rise to that level, it would be an International Armed Conflict (IAC).

◈  Jerusalem is yet, still another matter.   There is no question, but that annexation of East Jerusalem makes it a sovereign territory of Israel.  Any confrontation between Hostile Arab Palestinians that extends into East Jerusalem is an International Armed Conflict and under the protection of Article 51 of the UN Charter. Israel appears to have "decisive control" over the remainder. 

Israel appears to have "decisive control" over the remainder.  But it is a fragile quasi-fragile protectorate and a grave responsibility handing over Israel.  It does not matter what the technical determination of the Jerusalem issue may be.  Any serious confrontation is going to escalate into international issue very quickly.

Just My Thoughts,
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yeah, that is a good question.  I can give you a generalized answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe this is an IAC or NIAC and why?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As for the Gaza Strip, the Israelis made a unilateral withdrawal in 2005, and abandon all manner of holdings and governance.  The Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) immediately began to assumed control.  By 2007, HAMAS announced they had complete control (more than effective control) of the GAZA Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> The Guardian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • *Hamas takes control of Gaza *•
> Hamas fighters today basked in triumph after taking complete control in Gaza as the west scrambled for a response to the arrival of Islamist power on Israel's doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian militants from Hamas stand at the  desk of the
> Palestinian president, Mahmoud Abbas, inside Abbas's
> personal office after it was taken over by Hamas infighting
> in Gaza City.
> _Photograph: Hatem Moussa/AP._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ◈  In the absence of an objection by the Arab League or the Israelis, for all intent and purposes, HAMAS established sovereign control over the Gaza Strip.  The world did not flinch.  Thus, the boundary established by the Israelis upon their withdraw became a new → _de facto_ international boundary between the two sovereignties.  And it has been that way ever since _(≈ a decade)_.  A confrontation that extends over that international boundary is an "International Armed Conflict (IAC)."
> 
> ◈  On the other hand, in the West Bank, is entirely different.  Nowhere in the West Bank has the Arab Palestinian established sovereign control; with the possible exception of Area "A."  The Arab Palestinian has not actually brought *control* over the territory and exercised full authority, organized within this territory _(Areas "B" and "C")_.  Thus, the confrontation between the Israelis and the Arab Palestinian inhabitance is under the belligerence to the authority of Article 43 of the Hague Regulation.
> 
> "I" as a layman, do not see where Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) has ever developed a set of understandings and protocols that covers Area "C."  Area "C" was covered under and independent agreement between the Israelis and Arab Palestinians.
> 
> View attachment 236958
> content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2096389_2096388_2096380,00.html​What other interpretation can be made that the West Bank conflict is certainly a product of the Oslo Accords?   THUS, and confrontation that extends into Area "C" - or outside Areas "A" and "B" is international.   Should it rise to that level, it would be an International Armed Conflict (IAC).
> 
> ◈  Jerusalem is yet, still another matter.   There is no question, but that annexation of East Jerusalem makes it a sovereign territory of Israel.  Any confrontation between Hostile Arab Palestinians that extends into East Jerusalem is an International Armed Conflict and under the protection of Article 51 of the UN Charter. Israel appears to have "decisive control" over the remainder.
> 
> Israel appears to have "decisive control" over the remainder.  But it is a fragile quasi-fragile protectorate and a grave responsibility handing over Israel.  It does not matter what the technical determination of the Jerusalem issue may be.  Any serious confrontation is going to escalate into international issue very quickly.
> 
> Just My Thoughts,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I don't think Israel has established a proper occupation.

That said:

Apart from regular, inter-state armed conflicts, Additional Protocol I extends the definition of IAC to include armed conflicts in which peoples are fighting against colonial domination, alien occupation or racist regimes in the exercise of their right to self-determination (wars of national liberation.

https://www.icrc.org/en/doc/assets/files/other/opinion-paper-armed-conflict.pdf

The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) is an "official" national liberation movement, meaning that it holds official recognition of its legal status as such from the Organization of African Unity (OAU) and the United Nations (UN).[10] It is the only non-African national liberation movement to hold observer status in the OAU, and was one of the first national liberation movements granted permanent observer status by the United Nations General Assembly pursuant to a 1974 resolution.[11][12] The PLO also participates in UN Security Council debates; since 1988, it has represented the Palestinian people at the UN under the name "Palestine".[13]

Wars of national liberation - Wikipedia

It looks like it is an IAC but not for the reasons you mentioned


----------



## P F Tinmore

Canadian doctor: Israeli soldiers shot me in both legs as I was treating injured protesters in Gaza


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Canadian doctor: Israeli soldiers shot me in both legs as I was treating injured protesters in Gaza



The article describes children being injured. Why would a responsible parent allow children to attend islamic terrorist sponsored riots and attacks on Israeli soldiers?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*

Since the Palestinian cause has become fragmented into separate issues to prevent national unity, the PA — through decisions taken by its leader Mahmoud Abbas — has slowly imposed its own sanctions on Gaza, bizarrely in the name of unity. Ths facade was dropped swiftly, though, to reveal the real reason for the sanctions; the Fatah-led PA wants to force Hamas to relinquish its political power in the enclave. Hamas, remember, won the last Palestinian elections in 2006, but has never been allowed to govern both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as it was entitled to.

Protests in the occupied West Bank expressing solidarity with Gaza have been met with excessive violence from the PA’s security forces, which basically exist to protect Israel, not the people of Palestine. Criticizing Abbas’s collaboration with Israel and the international community is a dangerous endeavor for ordinary Palestinians.

*The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian doctor: Israeli soldiers shot me in both legs as I was treating injured protesters in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article describes children being injured. Why would a responsible parent allow children to attend islamic terrorist sponsored riots and attacks on Israeli soldiers?
Click to expand...

Good question. Why would settlers live with their families in a war zone?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian doctor: Israeli soldiers shot me in both legs as I was treating injured protesters in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article describes children being injured. Why would a responsible parent allow children to attend islamic terrorist sponsored riots and attacks on Israeli soldiers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. Why would settlers live with their families in a war zone?
Click to expand...


I think you’re attempting to sidestep accountability for the hate / self-hate that you teach your children. The war zone you reference is one made by islamic terrorist franchises. It’s difficult to take your whining seriously about little Muhammud being arrested when you spend your every waking moment grooming little muhammud to be a part of the gee-had.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> Since the Palestinian cause has become fragmented into separate issues to prevent national unity, the PA — through decisions taken by its leader Mahmoud Abbas — has slowly imposed its own sanctions on Gaza, bizarrely in the name of unity. Ths facade was dropped swiftly, though, to reveal the real reason for the sanctions; the Fatah-led PA wants to force Hamas to relinquish its political power in the enclave. Hamas, remember, won the last Palestinian elections in 2006, but has never been allowed to govern both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as it was entitled to.
> 
> Protests in the occupied West Bank expressing solidarity with Gaza have been met with excessive violence from the PA’s security forces, which basically exist to protect Israel, not the people of Palestine. Criticizing Abbas’s collaboration with Israel and the international community is a dangerous endeavor for ordinary Palestinians.
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*



Just more of the excuses used by Islamics to explain their inability to cobble together a functioning society. 

There are always cheap excuses you use to blame others for your ineptitudes and inadequacies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> Since the Palestinian cause has become fragmented into separate issues to prevent national unity, the PA — through decisions taken by its leader Mahmoud Abbas — has slowly imposed its own sanctions on Gaza, bizarrely in the name of unity. Ths facade was dropped swiftly, though, to reveal the real reason for the sanctions; the Fatah-led PA wants to force Hamas to relinquish its political power in the enclave. Hamas, remember, won the last Palestinian elections in 2006, but has never been allowed to govern both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as it was entitled to.
> 
> Protests in the occupied West Bank expressing solidarity with Gaza have been met with excessive violence from the PA’s security forces, which basically exist to protect Israel, not the people of Palestine. Criticizing Abbas’s collaboration with Israel and the international community is a dangerous endeavor for ordinary Palestinians.
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more of the excuses used by Islamics to explain their inability to cobble together a functioning society.
> 
> There are always cheap excuses you use to blame others for your ineptitudes and inadequacies.
Click to expand...

Yeah, like a gun in your face.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> Since the Palestinian cause has become fragmented into separate issues to prevent national unity, the PA — through decisions taken by its leader Mahmoud Abbas — has slowly imposed its own sanctions on Gaza, bizarrely in the name of unity. Ths facade was dropped swiftly, though, to reveal the real reason for the sanctions; the Fatah-led PA wants to force Hamas to relinquish its political power in the enclave. Hamas, remember, won the last Palestinian elections in 2006, but has never been allowed to govern both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as it was entitled to.
> 
> Protests in the occupied West Bank expressing solidarity with Gaza have been met with excessive violence from the PA’s security forces, which basically exist to protect Israel, not the people of Palestine. Criticizing Abbas’s collaboration with Israel and the international community is a dangerous endeavor for ordinary Palestinians.
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more of the excuses used by Islamics to explain their inability to cobble together a functioning society.
> 
> There are always cheap excuses you use to blame others for your ineptitudes and inadequacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, like a gun in your face.
Click to expand...


Indeed, Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Canada revokes Jewish charity’s tax-deductible status over support for Israeli military*

Independent Jewish Voices Canada (IJV) welcomes news that Beth Oloth Charitable Organization has had its tax-deductible status revoked by the Canada Revenue Agency (CRA).

According to a Global News story published this morning, Beth Oloth had been funding activities deemed non-charitable under Canadian law, including those that increase “the efficiency and effectiveness of the Israeli armed forces.” The organization had also been funding Israeli projects in the occupied Palestinian territory, which the CRA has noted runs contrary to Canada’s policy on the Israel-Palestine conflict.

“Well-meaning donors to Jewish community foundations may be surprised to learn that they have been funding illegal Israeli settlement activity,” said Rabbi David Mivasair of Hamilton, Ontario. “The CRA doing its job and removing Beth Oloth’s illegitimate charitable status strengthens our confidence that our generosity is not being abused.”

The news about Beth Oloth came just weeks after CBC News revealed that the Jewish National Fund of Canada (JNF Canada) has likewise been under audit for supporting the Israeli army and settlements. JNF Canada has been the subject of CRA-directed complaints for over four decades and is currently the subject of IJV’s “Stop JNF Canada” campaign to have its charitable status revoked. As detailed in an 85-page IJV-supported submission to the CRA in October 2017, JNF Canada has been violating Canadian tax law for over 50 years.

Canada revokes Jewish charity’s tax-deductible status over support for Israeli military


----------



## Hollie

Israel welcomed the United States’ decision to cut its funding to UNRWA as a positive step forward in the peace process, while the Palestinians and the Jordanians warned it would inflame the Middle East.

“Israel supports the American move,” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s office said on Saturday night. It explained that the United Nations Relief and Works Agency’s fixed determination of who is a Palestinian refugee is “one of the main problems perpetuating the conflict.”

Israel welcomes U.S. defunding of UNRWA as step for peace


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> Since the Palestinian cause has become fragmented into separate issues to prevent national unity, the PA — through decisions taken by its leader Mahmoud Abbas — has slowly imposed its own sanctions on Gaza, bizarrely in the name of unity. Ths facade was dropped swiftly, though, to reveal the real reason for the sanctions; the Fatah-led PA wants to force Hamas to relinquish its political power in the enclave. Hamas, remember, won the last Palestinian elections in 2006, but has never been allowed to govern both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as it was entitled to.
> 
> Protests in the occupied West Bank expressing solidarity with Gaza have been met with excessive violence from the PA’s security forces, which basically exist to protect Israel, not the people of Palestine. Criticizing Abbas’s collaboration with Israel and the international community is a dangerous endeavor for ordinary Palestinians.
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more of the excuses used by Islamics to explain their inability to cobble together a functioning society.
> 
> There are always cheap excuses you use to blame others for your ineptitudes and inadequacies.
Click to expand...


How is Abbas collaborating with Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> Since the Palestinian cause has become fragmented into separate issues to prevent national unity, the PA — through decisions taken by its leader Mahmoud Abbas — has slowly imposed its own sanctions on Gaza, bizarrely in the name of unity. Ths facade was dropped swiftly, though, to reveal the real reason for the sanctions; the Fatah-led PA wants to force Hamas to relinquish its political power in the enclave. Hamas, remember, won the last Palestinian elections in 2006, but has never been allowed to govern both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as it was entitled to.
> 
> Protests in the occupied West Bank expressing solidarity with Gaza have been met with excessive violence from the PA’s security forces, which basically exist to protect Israel, not the people of Palestine. Criticizing Abbas’s collaboration with Israel and the international community is a dangerous endeavor for ordinary Palestinians.
> 
> *The UN’s Vision of ‘Peace’ for Palestine Excludes Ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more of the excuses used by Islamics to explain their inability to cobble together a functioning society.
> 
> There are always cheap excuses you use to blame others for your ineptitudes and inadequacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Abbas collaborating with Israel?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

Security coordination.


Israel to Build Around Gaza World’s Longest Concrete Wall


----------



## P F Tinmore

*New Israel Fund Organizations Continue To Accuse IDF of War Crimes*

https://www.jewishpress.com/indepth...pot_im_comment_id=sp_Z3ieP5nt_414261_c_SkqJTc


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *New Israel Fund Organizations Continue To Accuse IDF of War Crimes*
> 
> New Israel Fund Organizations Continue To Accuse IDF of War Crimes



So what are you going to do about it? 

All you do is scrabble around for minutiae, to prop up your pathological obsession with Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Mindful, et al,

I notice a lot of these anti-Jewish, anti-Isreali and anti-Semitic organizations throw these accusations around like confetti.  But these organizations seldom put the elements of the offense together in order for the rational being to assemble a valid perspective. _ (A reasonable man standard.)_



Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Israel Fund Organizations Continue To Accuse IDF of War Crimes*
> 
> New Israel Fund Organizations Continue To Accuse IDF of War Crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> All you do is scrabble around for minutiae, to prop up your pathological obsession with Israel.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Very often, the anti-Jewish, anti-Isreali and anti-Semitic organizations take an event and without any solid evidence whatsoever, dramatize the event to fit their vision of what they think _(not knowing but - think)_ is a "war crime."

*(QUESTIONs)*

What are the difference between a "crime committed in war" → (NIAC or IAC) → and that of a "war crime?"

What authority does the UN Inquiry have to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of Israel?

What is the penalty that _Adalah, B’Tselem_ and _Yesh Din_ face for applying to intentionally and deliberately making presentations against Israel → undermining Israel's legitimate authority for self-defense?

*(OBSERVATION)*

Obstruction of the Original Intent of the Allied Powers:  Establishment of the Jewish National Home...  The various anti-Jewish, anti-Isreali and anti-Semitic organizations have, for more than seven decades, attempted to obstruct the objective. 

The Arab Palestinians are shopping around the International Community in an attempt to find a solution that gives them dominance over Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> I notice a lot of these anti-Jewish, anti-Isreali and anti-Semitic organizations throw these accusations around like confetti.  But these organizations seldom put the elements of the offense together in order for the rational being to assemble a valid perspective. _ (A reasonable man standard.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Israel Fund Organizations Continue To Accuse IDF of War Crimes*
> 
> New Israel Fund Organizations Continue To Accuse IDF of War Crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> All you do is scrabble around for minutiae, to prop up your pathological obsession with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Very often, the anti-Jewish, anti-Isreali and anti-Semitic organizations take an event and without any solid evidence whatsoever, dramatize the event to fit their vision of what they think _(not knowing but - think)_ is a "war crime."
> 
> *(QUESTIONs)*
> 
> What are the difference between a "crime committed in war" → (NIAC or IAC) → and that of a "war crime?"
> 
> What authority does the UN Inquiry have to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of Israel?
> 
> What is the penalty that _Adalah, B’Tselem_ and _Yesh Din_ face for applying to intentionally and deliberately making presentations against Israel → undermining Israel's legitimate authority for self-defense?
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> Obstruction of the Original Intent of the Allied Powers:  Establishment of the Jewish National Home...  The various anti-Jewish, anti-Isreali and anti-Semitic organizations have, for more than seven decades, attempted to obstruct the objective.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians are shopping around the International Community in an attempt to find a solution that gives them dominance over Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Here's the small catch - NIF themselves lead, finance and teach the officers in the highest ranks, including last several commanders in chief. Those same officers they blame for crimes are their agents.

Here's the big catch - NIF is only a  branch of the bigger fish.
Wexner Foundation targets the figures with potential to reach leadership positions in the govt and send them to education in the US with a pattern of a clear political agenda, fund their projects and researches. All of which looks fine on the surface, but once You scratch a bit from the surface the elephant in the room starts to show; Majority of our judges are Wexner, several of our previous chief commanders including the new one are Wexner, Ehuda Barak received half a million $ from them for a research details of which he refuses to uncover and so on. That's just from the top of my mind, the most evident ones.

In Israel they're called "the junta", and coincidently for the last 2 years our govt was able to make bold and decisive actions against their influence. Itzhak Brik was given all needed backup to go investigate the highest command and expose all army's problems, resulting in a major scandal that endangered the chief commander  and sent a direct signal to the public in the way that those old commanders responded to facts. On another level of influence, the minister of justice was allowed to start treating the problems in the HCJ which in its current setup totally lost all trust in the public eyes, reaching into political matters and questions that belong to public opinion and discussion by elected representatives.

I'd like to know your opinion, isn't this an attempt to sabotage?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*

**
**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> **
> **



Responding with "Benjamins" and "hooked noses" to people who oppse another genocide of Jews,
is not exactly what one calls criticism, that's proud and banal racism.

All it does is demonstrate what Israelis have been saying for years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> **
> **



*Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*

Correct. But Ilhan Omar is anti-Semitic.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> **
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding with "Benjamins" and "hooked noses" to people who oppse another genocide of Jews,
> is not exactly what one calls criticism, that's proud and banal racism.
> 
> All it does is demonstrate what Israelis have been saying for years.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> **
> **



Bow did her brother/husband feel about all that?


----------



## MJB12741

New Evidence Supports Claims That Ilhan Omar Married Her Brother - Alpha News


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> **
> **




Wait, what?!  She criticized the "Israeli lobby" and AIPAC?!  Really?!  What was her criticism?  I'd love to hear it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Scott Ritter and Chris Hedges on Israel big footing US*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> **
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!  She criticized the "Israeli lobby" and AIPAC?!  Really?!  What was her criticism?  I'd love to hear it.
Click to expand...

That's a lie. If you did you would watch the videos.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> **
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!  She criticized the "Israeli lobby" and AIPAC?!  Really?!  What was her criticism?  I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. If you did you would watch the videos.
Click to expand...


Why do you think anyone would bother with your silly YouTube videos?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Scott Ritter and Chris Hedges on Israel big footing US*
> 
> **



Scott Ritter?
Shouldn't he be exposing himself to minors, instead of whining about Israel?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,

Hummmm,  my understanding is that the Honorable Mrs. Ilhan Abdullahi Omar  _[Democratic–Farmer–Labor Party (DFP) - House of Representatives from Minnesota]_ is not hostile and prejudicial toward Jews; but rather a democratic socialist that is critical of the political conduct of Israel in its administration of the Territories and Israels attitude towards the Hostile Arab Palestinian.  She openly advocates for a two-state solution and supports the BDS movement.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> Wait, what?!  She criticized the "Israeli lobby" and AIPAC?!  Really?!  What was her criticism?  I'd love to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. If you did you would watch the videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Congresswoman is critical of the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) for doing what every other lobbyist does from K-Street, actively _(monetarily)_ attempts to influence the actions of the legislator _(Member of Congress)_.  In Washington, especial Capitol Hill, has an agenda.
> 
> Oddly enough _(as reported by The Hill - Washington a Political Observer Platform and journal)_, AIPAC was not even in the in the *Top 50 Lobbying Spenders in the 2016 Election:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *​I am not sure if she really understands AIPAC or how it operates.  Or, if she is just a Bandwagon type the is lead around by public opinion - as opposed to being an independent thinker.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Hummmm,  my understanding is that the Honorable Mrs. Ilhan Abdullahi Omar  _[Democratic–Farmer–Labor Party (DFP) - House of Representatives from Minnesota]_ is not hostile and prejudicial toward Jews; but rather a democratic socialist that is critical of the political conduct of Israel in its administration of the Territories and Israels attitude towards the Hostile Arab Palestinian.  She openly advocates for a two-state solution and supports the BDS movement.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> Wait, what?!  She criticized the "Israeli lobby" and AIPAC?!  Really?!  What was her criticism?  I'd love to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. If you did you would watch the videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Congresswoman is critical of the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) for doing what every other lobbyist does from K-Street, actively _(monetarily)_ attempts to influence the actions of the legislator _(Member of Congress)_.  In Washington, especial Capitol Hill, has an agenda.
> 
> Oddly enough _(as reported by The Hill - Washington a Political Observer Platform and journal)_, AIPAC was not even in the in the *Top 50 Lobbying Spenders in the 2016 Election:*
> 
> *View attachment 246211 *​I am not sure if she really understands AIPAC or how it operates.  Or, if she is just a Bandwagon type the is lead around by public opinion - as opposed to being an independent thinker.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nice dodge.That is not how AIPAC works.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Hummmm,  my understanding is that the Honorable Mrs. Ilhan Abdullahi Omar  _[Democratic–Farmer–Labor Party (DFP) - House of Representatives from Minnesota]_ is not hostile and prejudicial toward Jews; but rather a democratic socialist that is critical of the political conduct of Israel in its administration of the Territories and Israels attitude towards the Hostile Arab Palestinian.  She openly advocates for a two-state solution and supports the BDS movement.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> Wait, what?!  She criticized the "Israeli lobby" and AIPAC?!  Really?!  What was her criticism?  I'd love to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. If you did you would watch the videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Congresswoman is critical of the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) for doing what every other lobbyist does from K-Street, actively _(monetarily)_ attempts to influence the actions of the legislator _(Member of Congress)_.  In Washington, especial Capitol Hill, has an agenda.
> 
> Oddly enough _(as reported by The Hill - Washington a Political Observer Platform and journal)_, AIPAC was not even in the in the *Top 50 Lobbying Spenders in the 2016 Election:*
> 
> *View attachment 246211 *​I am not sure if she really understands AIPAC or how it operates.  Or, if she is just a Bandwagon type the is lead around by public opinion - as opposed to being an independent thinker.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice dodge.That is not how AIPAC works.
Click to expand...


Indeed, I think a YouTube video would be helpful. Something from PressTV perhaps?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Scott Ritter and Chris Hedges on Israel big footing US*
> 
> **



Before addressing the issue, I just wanted to note the irony of certain US political movements blaming Russia for getting Trump elected while at the same time relying on Russia TV to tell them about foreign influence and using words as "our money" to refer to US policy. It just doesn't get more comical.

Now to the issue, let's pretend everything they said about Israel was correct, put that aside for a moment.
I just want to see if I understand correctly Your position.

Hassan Nasrallah, the chief of HezbAllah calls American mentality_ "Satanic"_.
Why?  Nasrallah says it's _"Jewish behavior"._
He then proceeds proving it by saying the Quran shows how we killed prophets and how history shows we're inherently evil in nature. Lebanon Official National News Agency  24 February 2012

Q. Ritter says supporting HezbAllah is in American interests, do You agree with that?


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Hummmm,  my understanding is that the Honorable Mrs. Ilhan Abdullahi Omar  _[Democratic–Farmer–Labor Party (DFP) - House of Representatives from Minnesota]_ is not hostile and prejudicial toward Jews; but rather a democratic socialist that is critical of the political conduct of Israel in its administration of the Territories and Israels attitude towards the Hostile Arab Palestinian.  She openly advocates for a two-state solution and supports the BDS movement.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> Wait, what?!  She criticized the "Israeli lobby" and AIPAC?!  Really?!  What was her criticism?  I'd love to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. If you did you would watch the videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Congresswoman is critical of the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) for doing what every other lobbyist does from K-Street, actively _(monetarily)_ attempts to influence the actions of the legislator _(Member of Congress)_.  In Washington, especial Capitol Hill, has an agenda.
> 
> Oddly enough _(as reported by The Hill - Washington a Political Observer Platform and journal)_, AIPAC was not even in the in the *Top 50 Lobbying Spenders in the 2016 Election:*
> 
> *View attachment 246211 *​I am not sure if she really understands AIPAC or how it operates.  Or, if she is just a Bandwagon type the is lead around by public opinion - as opposed to being an independent thinker.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Anyone who claims to both support a 2 state solution and BDS is boldly lying. 
Same as "pro-life" saying he wants to keep only the babies of mothers who want an abortion.


----------



## rylah

I want to add, from my perspective, I see arguments about AIPAC usually end up repeating vague accusations about Jews controlling America either through Israel or as an example of criminal treacherous behavior of the  community.
The accusations are always grandiose , almost mythical in proportions, no other group gets attached such supernatural powers.

Israel both killed a god, controls the most powerful countries in the world and responsible for their crimes, segregates people based on color, and now the latest "hypnotized the world".

There's nothing legitimate or rational about such a discourse. If there're Americans who want to severe ties with Israel they should simply say so openly without telling lies.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald Defends Rep. Ilhan Omar: Criticizing Israeli Lobby & AIPAC Is Not Anti-Semitic*
> 
> **
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!  She criticized the "Israeli lobby" and AIPAC?!  Really?!  What was her criticism?  I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. If you did you would watch the videos.
Click to expand...


Saying that American political support for Israel is "all about" money is NOT a criticism of the Israel lobby.  It reduces a complex relationship with an ally down to an antisemitic trope.  (And it comes from someone who has in the past made blatant antisemitic tweets).


----------



## rylah

On the other hand:
If they criticize the positions of AIPAC to improve our relations there're plenty of Israelis whom they can engage on the subject, who too challenge the framework of US-Israel economic relations in a constructive manner. If anyone thought that 3$ billion a year didn't mean significant control in key strategic and political decisions, or that Israelis all get a free trip to Costa Rica...think again.

For example Caroline Glick, who as far as I understand her position, suggests instead of defense aid,
Israel and the US should strive for a better partnership based on mutual technological development.

I tend to think that we should be assured to receive aid in case of war if we need it, and support us dealing with the terrorists in a decisive manner which will also significantly minimize the defense expenses.
And maybe from a strategic point of view, it might be good that the US let us develop our own jets and other technology that we were prevented from developing.
It's not all that simple.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Elections 2019: Domestic, Regional, and International Implications*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Elections 2019: Domestic, Regional, and International Implications*
> 
> **



Wait. Are you suggesting that Israel has representative elections where citizens....you know....vote to elect a representative government?

There appears to be a societal benefit to representative elections, rule of law, voting in the hands of the electorate as opposed to societies modeled on the norms of the ebb and flow of life on the Arabian peninsula in the 7th century. 

Find us a YouTube video. 

Thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*US court reopens Palestinian lawsuit against billionaire Israel donor Adelson*

A US appeals court has reopened a billion-dollar lawsuit against Jewish-American tycoon Sheldon Adelson, which seeks to hold him and more than 30 others liable for war crimes and support of Israel’s illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories (oPt).

The US Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia (DC) Circuit yesterday voted unanimously in favour of reopening the case, arguing that a federal district judge concluded wrongly in August 2017 that all of the plaintiffs’ claims raised political questions that could not be decided in US courts, _Ynet_ has reported. At the time, the district judge claimed that the lawsuit raised political questions over which the court had no authority, including who has sovereignty over the occupied West Bank, occupied East Jerusalem and the besieged Gaza Strip. Yesterday, however, US Circuit Judge Karen LeCraft Henderson said that the sovereignty issue was separate from a broader question of whether war crimes were being committed in the oPt, reported _Fortune Magazine_.

“A legal determination that [illegal] Israeli settlers commit genocide in the disputed territory [oPt] would not decide ownership of the disputed territory and thus would not directly contradict any [US] foreign policy choice,” explained Judge Henderson. The lawsuit, she added, could thus be treated as a “purely legal issue” and, since genocide violates international law, the court could hear the case under America’s Alien Tort Statute, which allows foreign citizens to seek remedies in US courts for human rights violations committed outside the United States.

US court reopens Palestinian lawsuit against billionaire Israel donor Adelson


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *US court reopens Palestinian lawsuit against billionaire Israel donor Adelson*
> 
> A US appeals court has reopened a billion-dollar lawsuit against Jewish-American tycoon Sheldon Adelson, which seeks to hold him and more than 30 others liable for war crimes and support of Israel’s illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories (oPt).
> 
> The US Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia (DC) Circuit yesterday voted unanimously in favour of reopening the case, arguing that a federal district judge concluded wrongly in August 2017 that all of the plaintiffs’ claims raised political questions that could not be decided in US courts, _Ynet_ has reported. At the time, the district judge claimed that the lawsuit raised political questions over which the court had no authority, including who has sovereignty over the occupied West Bank, occupied East Jerusalem and the besieged Gaza Strip. Yesterday, however, US Circuit Judge Karen LeCraft Henderson said that the sovereignty issue was separate from a broader question of whether war crimes were being committed in the oPt, reported _Fortune Magazine_.
> 
> “A legal determination that [illegal] Israeli settlers commit genocide in the disputed territory [oPt] would not decide ownership of the disputed territory and thus would not directly contradict any [US] foreign policy choice,” explained Judge Henderson. The lawsuit, she added, could thus be treated as a “purely legal issue” and, since genocide violates international law, the court could hear the case under America’s Alien Tort Statute, which allows foreign citizens to seek remedies in US courts for human rights violations committed outside the United States.
> 
> US court reopens Palestinian lawsuit against billionaire Israel donor Adelson



Why not move this to a sharia court in Gaza’istan?  The goofy “genocide” slogan would find a willing audience.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*

Israeli forces may have committed war crimes and crimes against humanity by using lethal military force against unarmed protesters in Gaza, a United Nations independent commission of inquiry has found.

“Israeli security forces committed serious violations of human rights and international humanitarian law,” Santiago Canton, the head of the commission, stated on Thursday.

“These violations clearly warrant criminal investigation and prosecution,” he added.

“[Israeli forces] have intentionally shot children, they’ve intentionally shot people with disabilities, they’ve intentionally shot journalists, knowing them to be children, people with disabilities and journalists,” Sara Hossain, one of the other three investigators appointed by the UN Human Rights Council, said.

A confidential file containing dossiers of alleged perpetrators of international crimes related to the Great March of Return will be handed over to the High Commissioner for Human Rights so that it can be transferred to the International Criminal Court.

*UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> Israeli forces may have committed war crimes and crimes against humanity by using lethal military force against unarmed protesters in Gaza, a United Nations independent commission of inquiry has found.
> 
> “Israeli security forces committed serious violations of human rights and international humanitarian law,” Santiago Canton, the head of the commission, stated on Thursday.
> 
> “These violations clearly warrant criminal investigation and prosecution,” he added.
> 
> “[Israeli forces] have intentionally shot children, they’ve intentionally shot people with disabilities, they’ve intentionally shot journalists, knowing them to be children, people with disabilities and journalists,” Sara Hossain, one of the other three investigators appointed by the UN Human Rights Council, said.
> 
> A confidential file containing dossiers of alleged perpetrators of international crimes related to the Great March of Return will be handed over to the High Commissioner for Human Rights so that it can be transferred to the International Criminal Court.
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*



Are _unarmed protestors™️ _engaging in _peaceful riots™️ _while carrying weapons.... oh never mind. The UN needs something to keep them busy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> Israeli forces may have committed war crimes and crimes against humanity by using lethal military force against unarmed protesters in Gaza, a United Nations independent commission of inquiry has found.
> 
> “Israeli security forces committed serious violations of human rights and international humanitarian law,” Santiago Canton, the head of the commission, stated on Thursday.
> 
> “These violations clearly warrant criminal investigation and prosecution,” he added.
> 
> “[Israeli forces] have intentionally shot children, they’ve intentionally shot people with disabilities, they’ve intentionally shot journalists, knowing them to be children, people with disabilities and journalists,” Sara Hossain, one of the other three investigators appointed by the UN Human Rights Council, said.
> 
> A confidential file containing dossiers of alleged perpetrators of international crimes related to the Great March of Return will be handed over to the High Commissioner for Human Rights so that it can be transferred to the International Criminal Court.
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are _unarmed protestors™️ _engaging in _peaceful riots™️ _while carrying weapons.... oh never mind. The UN needs something to keep them busy.
Click to expand...

Post a photo or video of the march that has a gun in it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> Israeli forces may have committed war crimes and crimes against humanity by using lethal military force against unarmed protesters in Gaza, a United Nations independent commission of inquiry has found.
> 
> “Israeli security forces committed serious violations of human rights and international humanitarian law,” Santiago Canton, the head of the commission, stated on Thursday.
> 
> “These violations clearly warrant criminal investigation and prosecution,” he added.
> 
> “[Israeli forces] have intentionally shot children, they’ve intentionally shot people with disabilities, they’ve intentionally shot journalists, knowing them to be children, people with disabilities and journalists,” Sara Hossain, one of the other three investigators appointed by the UN Human Rights Council, said.
> 
> A confidential file containing dossiers of alleged perpetrators of international crimes related to the Great March of Return will be handed over to the High Commissioner for Human Rights so that it can be transferred to the International Criminal Court.
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are _unarmed protestors™️ _engaging in _peaceful riots™️ _while carrying weapons.... oh never mind. The UN needs something to keep them busy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a photo or video of the march that has a gun in it.
Click to expand...


Here ya’ go, pumpkin.

IDF posts photo of Palestinian protester with weapon



Would you like reports also of Islamic terrorists shot or taken into custody (maybe both), for trying to breach the Israeli border with other weapons?

Shirley, you have a YouTube video explaining that the Islamic gee-had at the Israeli border is just a _peaceful_ _protest_™️


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I would like to make a few points.



P F Tinmore said:


> Post a photo or video of the march that has a gun in it.


*(COMMENT)*

◈  The Office of the High Commissioner (UNHRC) has lost its credibility a very long time ago.  It is just a mouth-piece for the Arab League Community.

◈  The International Criminal Court (ICC) only prosecutes indivdiual adults (18 yoa+) for criminal responsibility in the commission of mass crimes.  The  International Criminal Court (ICC) has no jurisdiction _(that I am aware of)_ to prosecute the State of Israel or its subdivision _(the Israeli Defense Force (IDF), Israeli Poice, or Israel Security Services)_.  It does not prosecute governments.

◈  Sara Hossain _(Bangladeshi Lawyer)_ David Crane _(American former War Crimes Prosecutor)_ and Kaari Betty Murungi_ (Kenya Lawyer)_, the Investigators.  All three should be bound over for hearing for their transgressions, especially the wrongful exercise of lawful authority.

•  Are fostering an environment which is conducive to incitement of border terrorism.

•  Involved in the incitement or terrorist act.

•  Promoting a legal platform from which:

○  The unlawful and intentional use of explosives and incidiary devices in, into, or against The Border Protection Boundary of a Sovereign State [Article 2(4) UN Charter]
○   The illegal penetration into the territorial integrity of Israel with the expressed intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place. [Article 1(1) UN Charter]
○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 23  Location of Military Objectives outside Densely Populated Areas
○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 24  Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objectives
○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 97  Human Shields.​It is important that the world outside the UN impress upon the investigative arms should Avoid Impropriety and the Appearance of Impropriety in all Activities.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> Israeli forces may have committed war crimes and crimes against humanity by using lethal military force against unarmed protesters in Gaza, a United Nations independent commission of inquiry has found.
> 
> “Israeli security forces committed serious violations of human rights and international humanitarian law,” Santiago Canton, the head of the commission, stated on Thursday.
> 
> “These violations clearly warrant criminal investigation and prosecution,” he added.
> 
> “[Israeli forces] have intentionally shot children, they’ve intentionally shot people with disabilities, they’ve intentionally shot journalists, knowing them to be children, people with disabilities and journalists,” Sara Hossain, one of the other three investigators appointed by the UN Human Rights Council, said.
> 
> A confidential file containing dossiers of alleged perpetrators of international crimes related to the Great March of Return will be handed over to the High Commissioner for Human Rights so that it can be transferred to the International Criminal Court.
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are _unarmed protestors™️ _engaging in _peaceful riots™️ _while carrying weapons.... oh never mind. The UN needs something to keep them busy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a photo or video of the march that has a gun in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya’ go, pumpkin.
> 
> IDF posts photo of Palestinian protester with weapon
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like reports also of Islamic terrorists shot or taken into custody (maybe both), for trying to breach the Israeli border with other weapons?
> 
> Shirley, you have a YouTube video explaining that the Islamic gee-had at the Israeli border is just a _peaceful_ _protest_™️
Click to expand...

Where is that? That does not look like any fence around Gaza.

And there is only one out of thousands.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I would like to make a few points.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo or video of the march that has a gun in it.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  The Office of the High Commissioner (UNHRC) has lost its credibility a very long time ago.  It is just a mouth-piece for the Arab League Community.
> 
> ◈  The International Criminal Court (ICC) only prosecutes indivdiual adults (18 yoa+) for criminal responsibility in the commission of mass crimes.  The  International Criminal Court (ICC) has no jurisdiction _(that I am aware of)_ to prosecute the State of Israel or its subdivision _(the Israeli Defense Force (IDF), Israeli Poice, or Israel Security Services)_.  It does not prosecute governments.
> 
> ◈  Sara Hossain _(Bangladeshi Lawyer)_ David Crane _(American former War Crimes Prosecutor)_ and Kaari Betty Murungi_ (Kenya Lawyer)_, the Investigators.  All three should be bound over for hearing for their transgressions, especially the wrongful exercise of lawful authority.
> 
> •  Are fostering an environment which is conducive to incitement of border terrorism.
> 
> •  Involved in the incitement or terrorist act.
> 
> •  Promoting a legal platform from which:
> 
> ○  The unlawful and intentional use of explosives and incidiary devices in, into, or against The Border Protection Boundary of a Sovereign State [Article 2(4) UN Charter]
> ○   The illegal penetration into the territorial integrity of Israel with the expressed intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place. [Article 1(1) UN Charter]
> ○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 23  Location of Military Objectives outside Densely Populated Areas
> ○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 24  Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objectives
> ○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 97  Human Shields.​It is important that the world outside the UN impress upon the investigative arms should Avoid Impropriety and the Appearance of Impropriety in all Activities.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The IDF has a sophisticated chain of command.

There are no armed troops in or behind the protestors.

There is no border there. That is just Israel's cage around Gaza.

Israel has filed no complaints against the Palestinians in the ICC.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> Israeli forces may have committed war crimes and crimes against humanity by using lethal military force against unarmed protesters in Gaza, a United Nations independent commission of inquiry has found.
> 
> “Israeli security forces committed serious violations of human rights and international humanitarian law,” Santiago Canton, the head of the commission, stated on Thursday.
> 
> “These violations clearly warrant criminal investigation and prosecution,” he added.
> 
> “[Israeli forces] have intentionally shot children, they’ve intentionally shot people with disabilities, they’ve intentionally shot journalists, knowing them to be children, people with disabilities and journalists,” Sara Hossain, one of the other three investigators appointed by the UN Human Rights Council, said.
> 
> A confidential file containing dossiers of alleged perpetrators of international crimes related to the Great March of Return will be handed over to the High Commissioner for Human Rights so that it can be transferred to the International Criminal Court.
> 
> *UN investigators call for arrests over Gaza war crimes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are _unarmed protestors™️ _engaging in _peaceful riots™️ _while carrying weapons.... oh never mind. The UN needs something to keep them busy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a photo or video of the march that has a gun in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya’ go, pumpkin.
> 
> IDF posts photo of Palestinian protester with weapon
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like reports also of Islamic terrorists shot or taken into custody (maybe both), for trying to breach the Israeli border with other weapons?
> 
> Shirley, you have a YouTube video explaining that the Islamic gee-had at the Israeli border is just a _peaceful_ _protest_™️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is that? That does not look like any fence around Gaza.
> 
> And there is only one out of thousands.
Click to expand...


I was expecting you had a YouTube video that was drenched in your usual conspiracy theory drivel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I would like to make a few points.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo or video of the march that has a gun in it.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  The Office of the High Commissioner (UNHRC) has lost its credibility a very long time ago.  It is just a mouth-piece for the Arab League Community.
> 
> ◈  The International Criminal Court (ICC) only prosecutes indivdiual adults (18 yoa+) for criminal responsibility in the commission of mass crimes.  The  International Criminal Court (ICC) has no jurisdiction _(that I am aware of)_ to prosecute the State of Israel or its subdivision _(the Israeli Defense Force (IDF), Israeli Poice, or Israel Security Services)_.  It does not prosecute governments.
> 
> ◈  Sara Hossain _(Bangladeshi Lawyer)_ David Crane _(American former War Crimes Prosecutor)_ and Kaari Betty Murungi_ (Kenya Lawyer)_, the Investigators.  All three should be bound over for hearing for their transgressions, especially the wrongful exercise of lawful authority.
> 
> •  Are fostering an environment which is conducive to incitement of border terrorism.
> 
> •  Involved in the incitement or terrorist act.
> 
> •  Promoting a legal platform from which:
> 
> ○  The unlawful and intentional use of explosives and incidiary devices in, into, or against The Border Protection Boundary of a Sovereign State [Article 2(4) UN Charter]
> ○   The illegal penetration into the territorial integrity of Israel with the expressed intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place. [Article 1(1) UN Charter]
> ○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 23  Location of Military Objectives outside Densely Populated Areas
> ○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 24  Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objectives
> ○  Violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rule 97  Human Shields.​It is important that the world outside the UN impress upon the investigative arms should Avoid Impropriety and the Appearance of Impropriety in all Activities.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF has a sophisticated chain of command.
> 
> There are no armed troops in or behind the protestors.
> 
> There is no border there. That is just Israel's cage around Gaza.
> 
> Israel has filed no complaints against the Palestinians in the ICC.
Click to expand...


It’s just harmless Islamic terrorists engaging in _peaceful_ _protests_™️ replete with weapons, that spirited Islamic terrorist gee-had and threats to “rip the hearts out of Jews”. 

How typical that you make excuses for Islamic terrorism. 

The IDF has an answer to islamic gee-had.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,




​


P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

Dr Norman Finklestein, PhD, is _(in my opinion)_ a duplicitous actor involved in a Complicit Collaboration with the Hostile Arab Palestinians and HAMAS to shift the public perception away from the support towards Israel.

There was no "massacre."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Mizrahi appeal against Israel’s Nation State Law


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> A Mizrahi appeal against Israel’s Nation State Law



This is nothing more than a claim to Arab "special rights". 

_Mizrahi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the Arabic language, despite Israel’s policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and the Arabic language in space. _

Let's look at it like this:

Ashkenazi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the (English, German, Russian, Polish, etc) language despite Israel's policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and language in the space..

In reality the Arabic language HAS been given special consideration in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mizrahi appeal against Israel’s Nation State Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a claim to Arab "special rights".
> 
> _Mizrahi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the Arabic language, despite Israel’s policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and the Arabic language in space. _
> 
> Let's look at it like this:
> 
> Ashkenazi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the (English, German, Russian, Polish, etc) language despite Israel's policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and language in the space..
> 
> In reality the Arabic language HAS been given special consideration in Israel.
Click to expand...

Is that why Arabic was removed from the official language list?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘I don’t care about your ID’: US student assaulted by Israel soldiers at Al-Aqsa*

Three American women were violently assaulted by Israeli occupation forces as they attempted to help a disabled woman at Al-Aqsa Mosque on Tuesday, despite showing soldiers their passports.

Virginia nursing student Nour Hawash, who is in Jerusalem on vacation, was taking photos with her mother and sister after midday prayers when Israeli occupation soldiers stormed the compound and started to evacuate the Dome of the Rock.

“Suddenly we heard these shots being fired and people just started running all over the place. We saw the IDF [Israeli soldiers], guns pointed, running, trying to chase people. So we just ran with everyone else to the side,” Nour told MEMO.

The number of Israeli troops in the courtyard quickly grew, from a dozen to between 50 to 100 soldiers; Nour also saw several Palestinian men being arrested.

“They were not letting anyone near the Dome of the Rock, they had surrounded it from all its doors,” the 21 year-old student says. “And there was an old lady being wheeled out as she was leaving the prayer area and she fell out of her wheelchair and she was unable to get back in. And I saw that a couple of women were trying to help her, but they were being shoved so I tried to go in as well.”

However as Nour moved towards the elderly woman, she found herself shoved to the floor by an Israeli soldier, who cuffed one of her wrists and proceeded to sit on her to stop her from moving.

Nour has contacted the US embassy in Jerusalem to inform them of the family’s treatment; whilst officials have said they would file a report of the incident, it is unlikely that any further steps will be taken to hold the soldiers responsible for the assault. Other than cuts and bruises, the women suffered no serious injuries.

‘I don’t care about your ID’: US student assaulted by Israel soldiers at Al-Aqsa


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mizrahi appeal against Israel’s Nation State Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a claim to Arab "special rights".
> 
> _Mizrahi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the Arabic language, despite Israel’s policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and the Arabic language in space. _
> 
> Let's look at it like this:
> 
> Ashkenazi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the (English, German, Russian, Polish, etc) language despite Israel's policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and language in the space..
> 
> In reality the Arabic language HAS been given special consideration in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Arabic was removed from the official language list?
Click to expand...


Why was it that ncluded in the first place?


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Israel journalist facing trial for calling soldiers who beat Palestinians ‘animals’*

Details of the brutal beating emerged during February’s court proceedings, with the 15-year-old boy telling the court: “I was lying on my back, with hands cuffed behind my back and a blindfold over my eyes. I was kicked by four soldiers – who used their hands, feet and the barrels of their M16 rifles – in the face, chest, abdomen, legs, and testicles […] I couldn’t open my left eye and my mouth was filled with blood.”

*Israel journalist facing trial for calling soldiers who beat Palestinians ‘animals’*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mizrahi appeal against Israel’s Nation State Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a claim to Arab "special rights".
> 
> _Mizrahi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the Arabic language, despite Israel’s policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and the Arabic language in space. _
> 
> Let's look at it like this:
> 
> Ashkenazi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the (English, German, Russian, Polish, etc) language despite Israel's policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and language in the space..
> 
> In reality the Arabic language HAS been given special consideration in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Arabic was removed from the official language list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was it that included in the first place?
Click to expand...

It was carried over from the British mandate that had Hebrew, English, and Arabic for official languages.


----------



## theHawk

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **



Where in this video are there “Israeli soldiers” harassing students?

I see a bunch of pro-Palestinian dolts screaming and harassing people.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mizrahi appeal against Israel’s Nation State Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a claim to Arab "special rights".
> 
> _Mizrahi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the Arabic language, despite Israel’s policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and the Arabic language in space. _
> 
> Let's look at it like this:
> 
> Ashkenazi communities in Israel continue to make a significant effort to preserve the special connection to the (English, German, Russian, Polish, etc) language despite Israel's policy of exclusion and erasure in relation to all aspects of identity and language in the space..
> 
> In reality the Arabic language HAS been given special consideration in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Arabic was removed from the official language list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was it that included in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was carried over from the British mandate that had Hebrew, English, and Arabic for official languages.
Click to expand...


Same question. Why was it included?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

montelatici said:


> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead*
> 'If [a Palestinian] kills an animal... he would have gotten more time,'  family of deceased man says.
> 
> “The sentence he received is less than a Palestinian child gets for throwing stones.”
> 
> Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than the Israeli soldier who shot dead an incapacitated Palestinian


*Stones can kill you or have you never  heard of "stoning" ?  In Korea kids threw explosives into trucks carrying troops, we shot many who blew up.  So  don't try to get support for the Jew Haters of the world. *


----------



## Dan Stubbs

montelatici said:


> *Former ICC official says Israel will be convicted of war crimes*
> 
> May 31, 2017
> 
> The former prosecutor of the International Criminal Court (ICC) Luis Moreno Ocampo has said that the investigation being carried out by the ICC concerning the issue of Israeli settlements in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, will most likely result in condemnation of Israeli officials since the establishment of settlements is considered a continuing war crime.
> 
> He added that the settlements constitute a clear legal violation of the Rome Statute and the rules of international law, which prohibit an occupying power from transferring its civilian population to an occupied territory.
> 
> Former ICC official says Israel will be convicted of war crimes


*International Law supported by who, Soros or son. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘I don’t care about your ID’: US student assaulted by Israel soldiers at Al-Aqsa*
> 
> Three American women were violently assaulted by Israeli occupation forces as they attempted to help a disabled woman at Al-Aqsa Mosque on Tuesday, despite showing soldiers their passports.
> 
> Virginia nursing student Nour Hawash, who is in Jerusalem on vacation, was taking photos with her mother and sister after midday prayers when Israeli occupation soldiers stormed the compound and started to evacuate the Dome of the Rock.
> 
> “Suddenly we heard these shots being fired and people just started running all over the place. We saw the IDF [Israeli soldiers], guns pointed, running, trying to chase people. So we just ran with everyone else to the side,” Nour told MEMO.
> 
> The number of Israeli troops in the courtyard quickly grew, from a dozen to between 50 to 100 soldiers; Nour also saw several Palestinian men being arrested.
> 
> “They were not letting anyone near the Dome of the Rock, they had surrounded it from all its doors,” the 21 year-old student says. “And there was an old lady being wheeled out as she was leaving the prayer area and she fell out of her wheelchair and she was unable to get back in. And I saw that a couple of women were trying to help her, but they were being shoved so I tried to go in as well.”
> 
> However as Nour moved towards the elderly woman, she found herself shoved to the floor by an Israeli soldier, who cuffed one of her wrists and proceeded to sit on her to stop her from moving.
> 
> Nour has contacted the US embassy in Jerusalem to inform them of the family’s treatment; whilst officials have said they would file a report of the incident, it is unlikely that any further steps will be taken to hold the soldiers responsible for the assault. Other than cuts and bruises, the women suffered no serious injuries.
> 
> ‘I don’t care about your ID’: US student assaulted by Israel soldiers at Al-Aqsa



*“They were not letting anyone near the Dome of the Rock, they had surrounded it from all its doors,” *

Shit like that happens when Muzzie terrorists try to hide in there.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

louie888 said:


> *A new United Nations report states definitively what human rights activists have been arguing for decades: "The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the proposition that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people, which amounts to the commission of a crime against humanity."
> Israel's 'Apartheid Regime' Is a 'Crime Against Humanity': UN Report
> *


*The U.N is a anti Jew hating group who has voted against Jew since day one that the Commie National committee took it over back in the 50s. *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Two Palestinian children killed in blaze after Israel blocks fire brigade*

Two Palestinian children have been killed in a blaze at their home in occupied Hebron after the Israeli authorities prevented the fire brigade from reaching them in time.

Though the emergency services were called, the fire brigade was prevented from reaching the scene by Israeli soldiers. In a video filmed last night at 21:50 local time (19:50 GMT), the fire engine can be seen trying to drive down a narrow street. The truck comes to a stop at a road block obstructing the way, while local residents implore the Israeli soldiers stationed there to “open the gate quickly, for the children.”

The Israeli soldiers, however, did not yield to the onlookers’ pleas, delaying the emergency services’ response and preventing them from reaching the property. The cause of the fire remains unknown.

Two Palestinian children killed in blaze after Israel blocks fire brigade


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  A Peek into the Horrific Findings of the UN Report on Israel’s Massacre of Gaza Protesters  *
 
*The commission found serious human rights violations that may constitute crimes against humanity and called on Israel to “Lift the blockade on Gaza with immediate effect.*

The United Nations (UN) Human Rights Council have released a powerful report, on the Gaza ‘Great Return March’ demonstrations, stating that they have grounds to believe Israel committed International War Crimes against demonstrators during “large-scale civilian protests”.

The 22-page document has been condemned by the Israeli government, as there is talk of Israel being brought to the International Court of Justice and tried for war crimes and violations of International Law against demonstrations that “were civilian in nature”.

The commission conducted 325 interviews and meetings with victims, witnesses, government officials and members of civil society, from all sides, and gathered more than 8,000 documents, including affidavits, medical reports, open source reports, social media content, written submissions and expert legal opinions, video and drone footage, and photographs.”

Here are the most important points concluded in the report:


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Two Palestinian children killed in blaze after Israel blocks fire brigade*
> 
> Two Palestinian children have been killed in a blaze at their home in occupied Hebron after the Israeli authorities prevented the fire brigade from reaching them in time.
> 
> Though the emergency services were called, the fire brigade was prevented from reaching the scene by Israeli soldiers. In a video filmed last night at 21:50 local time (19:50 GMT), the fire engine can be seen trying to drive down a narrow street. The truck comes to a stop at a road block obstructing the way, while local residents implore the Israeli soldiers stationed there to “open the gate quickly, for the children.”
> 
> The Israeli soldiers, however, did not yield to the onlookers’ pleas, delaying the emergency services’ response and preventing them from reaching the property. The cause of the fire remains unknown.
> 
> Two Palestinian children killed in blaze after Israel blocks fire brigade




No where on mainstream news.  Smells fishy.  And I'm not the only one to notice.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Two Palestinian children killed in blaze after Israel blocks fire brigade*
> 
> Two Palestinian children have been killed in a blaze at their home in occupied Hebron after the Israeli authorities prevented the fire brigade from reaching them in time.
> 
> Though the emergency services were called, the fire brigade was prevented from reaching the scene by Israeli soldiers. In a video filmed last night at 21:50 local time (19:50 GMT), the fire engine can be seen trying to drive down a narrow street. The truck comes to a stop at a road block obstructing the way, while local residents implore the Israeli soldiers stationed there to “open the gate quickly, for the children.”
> 
> The Israeli soldiers, however, did not yield to the onlookers’ pleas, delaying the emergency services’ response and preventing them from reaching the property. The cause of the fire remains unknown.
> 
> Two Palestinian children killed in blaze after Israel blocks fire brigade



It's like You WANT to get caught lying.

Another Libel? The Case of the Fire Truck Delay


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

Dan Stubbs said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new United Nations report states definitively what human rights activists have been arguing for decades: "The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the proposition that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people, which amounts to the commission of a crime against humanity."
> Israel's 'Apartheid Regime' Is a 'Crime Against Humanity': UN Report
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.N is a anti Jew hating group who has voted against Jew since day one that the Commie National committee took it over back in the 50s. *
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  The Tide Is Turning: Israel Is Losing on Two War Fronts  *
 
*While Israel experiences battlefield losses in Gaza, which it once completely dominated, its war against BDS is surely a lost battle.*


by  Ramzy Baroud


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Fordham objects to new student joining lawsuit over rejected Students for Justice in Palestine chapter*

Over two years after Fordham University refused to recognize a prospective chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine on the basis of its political beliefs, a group of students continues to fight the school’s decision in court. But over a year after asking a Manhattan judge to order Fordham to recognize the chapter, three of four student petitioners have graduated awaiting the court’s decision, with the final petitioner set to graduate in May.

In a March filing, however, Fordham opposed the move to bring Shetty into the case, likely aware of its chance to let the slow-turning wheels of justice render the lawsuit moot if the sophomore is blocked from joining.

Fordham objects to new student joining SJP chapter lawsuit


----------



## The Original Tree

Dan Stubbs said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new United Nations report states definitively what human rights activists have been arguing for decades: "The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the proposition that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people, which amounts to the commission of a crime against humanity."
> Israel's 'Apartheid Regime' Is a 'Crime Against Humanity': UN Report
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.N is a anti Jew hating group who has voted against Jew since day one that the Commie National committee took it over back in the 50s. *
Click to expand...

*The UN has created more Condemnations against Israel than all Nations on Earth Combined since it's formation.*


----------



## The Original Tree

P F Tinmore said:


> *  The Tide Is Turning: Israel Is Losing on Two War Fronts  *
> 
> *While Israel experiences battlefield losses in Gaza, which it once completely dominated, its war against BDS is surely a lost battle.*
> 
> 
> by  Ramzy Baroud


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Original Tree said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new United Nations report states definitively what human rights activists have been arguing for decades: "The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the proposition that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people, which amounts to the commission of a crime against humanity."
> Israel's 'Apartheid Regime' Is a 'Crime Against Humanity': UN Report
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.N is a anti Jew hating group who has voted against Jew since day one that the Commie National committee took it over back in the 50s. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The UN has created more Condemnations against Israel than all Nations on Earth Combined since it's formation.*
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Zechariah 12

8 On that day the LORD will defend the residents of Jerusalem, so that the weakest among them will be like David, and the house of David will be like God, like the Angel of the LORD going before them. 9 Soon that day I will set out to destroy all the nations that come against Jerusalem.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In an urgent letter confirming to the international parliaments that Shtayeh’s government is unconstitutional*

During an urgent letter, Bahr affirms to the heads of Arab and international parliaments the unconstitutionality of the the Palestinian Authority’s government with its newly appointed Prime Minister-Mohammad Shtayeh.

The First Deputy Speaker of the Legislative Council, Ahmed Bahr, declared the illegitimacy of the the newly appointed government which is  to be formed soon, noting that it is unconstitutional and violates the Palestinian Basic Law.

In an urgent letter confirming to the international parliaments that Shtayeh’s government is unconstitutional


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *In an urgent letter confirming to the international parliaments that Shtayeh’s government is unconstitutional*
> 
> During an urgent letter, Bahr affirms to the heads of Arab and international parliaments the unconstitutionality of the the Palestinian Authority’s government with its newly appointed Prime Minister-Mohammad Shtayeh.
> 
> The First Deputy Speaker of the Legislative Council, Ahmed Bahr, declared the illegitimacy of the the newly appointed government which is  to be formed soon, noting that it is unconstitutional and violates the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> In an urgent letter confirming to the international parliaments that Shtayeh’s government is unconstitutional



Unconstitutional?
That word isn't in the Koran.

Infidel!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Media Blackout as Israel’s Largest Banks Pay Over $1 Billion in Fines for US Tax Evasion Schemes  *
 
*Similar revelations about other banks and offshore tax-evasion schemes — such as those contained in the Panama Papers — led to global protests and even the resignations of some world leaders, *

WASHINGTON — Israel’s three largest banks — Hapoalim Bank, Leumi Bank and Mizrahi Tefahot Bank — have all been ordered to pay record fines, which collectively are set to total over $1 billion, to the U.S. government after the banks were found to have actively colluded with thousands of wealthy Americans in massive tax-evasion schemes.

The scandal, though it has been reported on in Israeli media, has garnered little attention in the United States. The media black-out has been so surprising it was even directly mentioned by the Times of Israel, given that similar revelations about other banks and offshore tax-evasion schemes — such as those contained within the Panama Papers — led to global protests and even the resignations of some world leaders.

Media Blackout as Israel’s Largest Banks Pay Over $1 Billion in Fines for US Tax Evasion Schemes


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *In an urgent letter confirming to the international parliaments that Shtayeh’s government is unconstitutional*
> 
> During an urgent letter, Bahr affirms to the heads of Arab and international parliaments the unconstitutionality of the the Palestinian Authority’s government with its newly appointed Prime Minister-Mohammad Shtayeh.
> 
> The First Deputy Speaker of the Legislative Council, Ahmed Bahr, declared the illegitimacy of the the newly appointed government which is  to be formed soon, noting that it is unconstitutional and violates the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> In an urgent letter confirming to the international parliaments that Shtayeh’s government is unconstitutional



It’s just comedy gold when Pom Pom flailers for islamic terrorist dictators whine about “unconstitutional government”. 

In the alternate reality of Islamism, democratic governments and elections are defined by heavily armed Islamic terrorists roaming the streets in Toyota pick up trucks while waging a turf war against the Islamic dictator a few blocks away.

MS-13 with Korans.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Media Blackout as Israel’s Largest Banks Pay Over $1 Billion in Fines for US Tax Evasion Schemes  *
> 
> *Similar revelations about other banks and offshore tax-evasion schemes — such as those contained in the Panama Papers — led to global protests and even the resignations of some world leaders, *
> 
> WASHINGTON — Israel’s three largest banks — Hapoalim Bank, Leumi Bank and Mizrahi Tefahot Bank — have all been ordered to pay record fines, which collectively are set to total over $1 billion, to the U.S. government after the banks were found to have actively colluded with thousands of wealthy Americans in massive tax-evasion schemes.
> 
> The scandal, though it has been reported on in Israeli media, has garnered little attention in the United States. The media black-out has been so surprising it was even directly mentioned by the Times of Israel, given that similar revelations about other banks and offshore tax-evasion schemes — such as those contained within the Panama Papers — led to global protests and even the resignations of some world leaders.
> 
> Media Blackout as Israel’s Largest Banks Pay Over $1 Billion in Fines for US Tax Evasion Schemes



Can we get our donations to the UNRWA / Islamic Terrorist Welfare Fraud Fund paid back?


----------



## The Original Tree

Don’t Criticize Satan’s Chosen People (Those who hate Israel) like that.

Islam does not find Free Speech Funny.



Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In an urgent letter confirming to the international parliaments that Shtayeh’s government is unconstitutional*
> 
> During an urgent letter, Bahr affirms to the heads of Arab and international parliaments the unconstitutionality of the the Palestinian Authority’s government with its newly appointed Prime Minister-Mohammad Shtayeh.
> 
> The First Deputy Speaker of the Legislative Council, Ahmed Bahr, declared the illegitimacy of the the newly appointed government which is  to be formed soon, noting that it is unconstitutional and violates the Palestinian Basic Law.
> 
> In an urgent letter confirming to the international parliaments that Shtayeh’s government is unconstitutional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s just comedy gold when Pom Pom flailers for islamic terrorist dictators whine about “unconstitutional government”.
> 
> In the alternate reality of Islamism, democratic governments and elections are defined by heavily armed Islamic terrorists roaming the streets in Toyota pick up trucks while waging a turf war against the Islamic dictator a few blocks away.
> 
> MS-13 with Korans.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

Only if you donate your refund to the Islamic
missionaries fund.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Media Blackout as Israel’s Largest Banks Pay Over $1 Billion in Fines for US Tax Evasion Schemes  *
> 
> *Similar revelations about other banks and offshore tax-evasion schemes — such as those contained in the Panama Papers — led to global protests and even the resignations of some world leaders, *
> 
> WASHINGTON — Israel’s three largest banks — Hapoalim Bank, Leumi Bank and Mizrahi Tefahot Bank — have all been ordered to pay record fines, which collectively are set to total over $1 billion, to the U.S. government after the banks were found to have actively colluded with thousands of wealthy Americans in massive tax-evasion schemes.
> 
> The scandal, though it has been reported on in Israeli media, has garnered little attention in the United States. The media black-out has been so surprising it was even directly mentioned by the Times of Israel, given that similar revelations about other banks and offshore tax-evasion schemes — such as those contained within the Panama Papers — led to global protests and even the resignations of some world leaders.
> 
> Media Blackout as Israel’s Largest Banks Pay Over $1 Billion in Fines for US Tax Evasion Schemes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get our donations to the UNRWA / Islamic Terrorist Welfare Fraud Fund paid back?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*2020 Democrats are dropping like flies from pro-Israel AIPAC conference*
*Seven Democratic presidential candidates so far have confirmed they won't attend. *

*2020 Democrats are dropping like flies from pro-Israel AIPAC conference - VICE News*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*1948 Movie Overcomes West Hollywood Censorship Campaign*






After a months-long smear campaign, the West Hollywood City Council voted 3-2 on Monday to move forward with the April 16th screening of the historical documentary _1948: Creation and Catastrophe_.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *2020 Democrats are dropping like flies from pro-Israel AIPAC conference*
> *Seven Democratic presidential candidates so far have confirmed they won't attend. *
> 
> *2020 Democrats are dropping like flies from pro-Israel AIPAC conference - VICE News*



This year is not an election year.  Let's see what happens next year.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  IDF General: Israel Behind Coup That Installed Al-Sisi Dictatorship in Egypt  *
 
*Al-Sisi’s government, widely considered a military dictatorship despite a pale sheen of democracy, has forged increasingly close ties with Israel ever since he came to power in the 2013 coup. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *  IDF General: Israel Behind Coup That Installed Al-Sisi Dictatorship in Egypt  *
> 
> *Al-Sisi’s government, widely considered a military dictatorship despite a pale sheen of democracy, has forged increasingly close ties with Israel ever since he came to power in the 2013 coup. *



Yeah, it's a bummer when the Islamic Brotherhood gets overthrown.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Harvard Undergraduate Council Votes to Fund Israeli Apartheid Week*

The Undergraduate Council voted to allocate the Palestine Solidarity Committee $2,050 to host Israeli Apartheid Week at Sunday’s general meeting.

IAW is an international movement across college campuses to raise awareness of Israel’s treatment of Palestinians. The PSC planned much of the programming of Harvard’s event, which began on March 30 and runs until April 4. The week includes Palestinian speakers, a student panel, an unveiling of a physical Wall of Resistance, and a movie screening.

Harvard Undergraduate Council Votes to Fund Israeli Apartheid Week | News | The Harvard Crimson


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Harvard Undergraduate Council Votes to Fund Israeli Apartheid Week*
> 
> The Undergraduate Council voted to allocate the Palestine Solidarity Committee $2,050 to host Israeli Apartheid Week at Sunday’s general meeting.
> 
> IAW is an international movement across college campuses to raise awareness of Israel’s treatment of Palestinians. The PSC planned much of the programming of Harvard’s event, which began on March 30 and runs until April 4. The week includes Palestinian speakers, a student panel, an unveiling of a physical Wall of Resistance, and a movie screening.
> 
> Harvard Undergraduate Council Votes to Fund Israeli Apartheid Week | News | The Harvard Crimson


----------



## P F Tinmore

*'But Sir, It’s an American Ship.' 'Never Mind, Hit Her!' When Israel Attacked USS Liberty *
'The Americans have findings that show our pilots were aware the ship was American,' a newly published document by the State Archives says

'But sir, it’s an American ship.' 'Never mind, hit her!' When Israel attacked USS Liberty


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Opinion Non-Jews Are About to Lose the Right to Vote in Israel *
The Israeli right is not so subtly moving toward an atmosphere of disenfranchising non-Jewish voters. Palestinian citizens of Israel who boycott the elections may not get another chance to ensure their voice is heard

Non-Jews are about to lose the right to vote in Israel | Opinion


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> * Opinion Non-Jews Are About to Lose the Right to Vote in Israel *
> The Israeli right is not so subtly moving toward an atmosphere of disenfranchising non-Jewish voters. Palestinian citizens of Israel who boycott the elections may not get another chance to ensure their voice is heard
> 
> Non-Jews are about to lose the right to vote in Israel | Opinion



From the link: “.. only 50 percent of the Arab population plans on voting.”

Indeed, maybe a better solution would be for Arabs-Moslems to move to the Islamic paradise of Gaza’istan. No issue there with voting. 

Indeed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> * Opinion Non-Jews Are About to Lose the Right to Vote in Israel *
> The Israeli right is not so subtly moving toward an atmosphere of disenfranchising non-Jewish voters. Palestinian citizens of Israel who boycott the elections may not get another chance to ensure their voice is heard
> 
> Non-Jews are about to lose the right to vote in Israel | Opinion



That's awful!!!

I'm just glad Jews get to vote in all the Arab nations, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

How the Ilhan Omar Antisemitism Resolution Backfired


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Are Death Threats the New Norm for Zionists and the Rampaging Right?  *
 
*Ilhan Omar is not the first prominent politician to challenge Zionism or its methods of shoring up support in the U.S. She is, however, the first Hijabi in Congress.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Are Death Threats the New Norm for Zionists and the Rampaging Right?  *
> 
> *Ilhan Omar is not the first prominent politician to challenge Zionism or its methods of shoring up support in the U.S. She is, however, the first Hijabi in Congress.*



Such a bombastic title,
not a singe word to prove a Zionist actually threatened her.

Racist blood-libel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Are Death Threats the New Norm for Zionists and the Rampaging Right?  *
> 
> *Ilhan Omar is not the first prominent politician to challenge Zionism or its methods of shoring up support in the U.S. She is, however, the first Hijabi in Congress.*



Typical leftist identity politics and the vacant-minded who promote it. She has no qualifications for representative office, but hey, she is is a “hijabi”.


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Are Death Threats the New Norm for Zionists and the Rampaging Right?  *
> 
> *Ilhan Omar is not the first prominent politician to challenge Zionism or its methods of shoring up support in the U.S. She is, however, the first Hijabi in Congress.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist identity politics and the vacant-minded who promote it. She has no qualifications for representative office, but hey, she is is a “hijabi”.
Click to expand...








David Duke Ilhan Omar
White Supremacists and Islamofascists - two sides of the same coin, united in one hate.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *'But Sir, It’s an American Ship.' 'Never Mind, Hit Her!' When Israel Attacked USS Liberty *
> 'The Americans have findings that show our pilots were aware the ship was American,' a newly published document by the State Archives says
> 
> 'But sir, it’s an American ship.' 'Never mind, hit her!' When Israel attacked USS Liberty



That is a misleading headline.  Even if the "transcript" can be proven to be authentic, all we can hear is an Israeli soldier saying there's an "American flag on the ship."  The Egyptians routinely camouflaged their warships in American flags to use them as decoys, and to try and trick the Israelis that way.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Michael Brooks DESTROYS Pro-AIPAC Stooge & DEFENDS Ilhan Omar*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel bars hundreds of Palestinian Christians from traveling on Easter*

Israel bars hundreds of Palestinian Christians from traveling on Easter | +972 Magazine


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli court extends administrative detention of MP Mohamed at-Tal






An Israeli military court on Tuesday extended the administrative detention of Palestinian lawmaker Mohamed at-Tal, with no trial or indictment.

According to Asra Media Office, the military court of Ofer in Ramallah extended, for the second consecutive time, the administrative detention of MP Tal for four renewable months.

Asra Media Office described the administrative detention of MP Tal as illegal and politically motivated.

  Read more at  
Israeli court extends administrative detention of MP Mohamed at-Tal
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

To start with, don’t let such references as the “tight race” between Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, and his main rival, Benny Gantz, fool you.

Yes, Israelis are divided on some issues that are particular to their social and economic makeup. But they are also firmly unified around the issue that should concern us most: the continued subjugation of the Palestinian people.

Gantz, the rising star in Israeli politics was branded throughout the campaign as a centrist politician, a designation that tossed a lifeline to the vanquished Israeli ‘left’ – of which not much is left anyway.

This branding helped sustain a short-lived illusion that there is an Israeli alternative to Netanyahu’s extremist right-wing camp.

But there was never any evidence to suggest that Gantz would have been any better as far as ending the Israeli occupation, dismantling the Apartheid regime and parting ways with the country’s predominantly racist discourse.

  Read more at 
War Versus Peace: Israel Has Decided and So Should We
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> To start with, don’t let such references as the “tight race” between Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, and his main rival, Benny Gantz, fool you.
> 
> Yes, Israelis are divided on some issues that are particular to their social and economic makeup. But they are also firmly unified around the issue that should concern us most: the continued subjugation of the Palestinian people.
> 
> Gantz, the rising star in Israeli politics was branded throughout the campaign as a centrist politician, a designation that tossed a lifeline to the vanquished Israeli ‘left’ – of which not much is left anyway.
> 
> This branding helped sustain a short-lived illusion that there is an Israeli alternative to Netanyahu’s extremist right-wing camp.
> 
> But there was never any evidence to suggest that Gantz would have been any better as far as ending the Israeli occupation, dismantling the Apartheid regime and parting ways with the country’s predominantly racist discourse.
> 
> Read more at
> War Versus Peace: Israel Has Decided and So Should We
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



A cut and paate containing the expected slogans from the politburo mouthpieces at _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc._


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> To start with, don’t let such references as the “tight race” between Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, and his main rival, Benny Gantz, fool you.
> 
> Yes, Israelis are divided on some issues that are particular to their social and economic makeup. But they are also firmly unified around the issue that should concern us most: the continued subjugation of the Palestinian people.
> 
> Gantz, the rising star in Israeli politics was branded throughout the campaign as a centrist politician, a designation that tossed a lifeline to the vanquished Israeli ‘left’ – of which not much is left anyway.
> 
> This branding helped sustain a short-lived illusion that there is an Israeli alternative to Netanyahu’s extremist right-wing camp.
> 
> But there was never any evidence to suggest that Gantz would have been any better as far as ending the Israeli occupation, dismantling the Apartheid regime and parting ways with the country’s predominantly racist discourse.
> 
> Read more at
> War Versus Peace: Israel Has Decided and So Should We
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center








Don't You find it ironic that people who never had a normal election and demand a Jew free Caliphate
would complain because they don't like how Israelis voted?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli court extends administrative detention of MP Mohamed at-Tal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Israeli military court on Tuesday extended the administrative detention of Palestinian lawmaker Mohamed at-Tal, with no trial or indictment.
> 
> According to Asra Media Office, the military court of Ofer in Ramallah extended, for the second consecutive time, the administrative detention of MP Tal for four renewable months.
> 
> Asra Media Office described the administrative detention of MP Tal as illegal and politically motivated.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli court extends administrative detention of MP Mohamed at-Tal
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Huston we've got a problem - no such guy on the net, a guy with his name but different looks has been claimed dead years ago, no such news in any other source.

Why does it smell like cheap Pallywood fakenews?


----------



## P F Tinmore

To the UMass Community & Beyond,   We, UMass Amherst Students for Justice in Palestine, are writing to address the extreme backlash both in number and in nature regarding the upcoming panel event on May 4th titled: “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech, and the Battle for Palestinian Rights.” This past week, a letter signed by numerous organizations was delivered to UMass Chancellor Subbaswamy requesting the university to rescind all support and sponsorship of the event. It stated that this event violates the university’s academic mission and will encourage violence on campus. This is a clear silencing tactic to end a necessary discussion about Palestinian rights and critiques of the Israeli government.  The selective outrage is apparent when there is no response like this to any other political events UMass holds on campus.  UMass and its academic departments regularly sponsor speakers on all sides of the political spectrum. The backlash we’ve received indicates that the only “personal political agendas” these organizations take umbrage with are the ones that stand up for free speech in the face of censorship on the topic of Palestine. One of the open letters describes the event as a “political rally” that will incite violence even though it has been explicitly promoted as a panel discussion on censorship. The reaction to this event is exactly why this event is happening. Our First Amendment rights to free speech cannot be disregarded and stifled, especially when it comes to Palestinian rights. Anti-Palestinian rhetoric has controlled the conversation for far too long and attempts of censorship solidify the need for this event. We need to make this very clear: Anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-semitism. 

Adobe Document Cloud


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel supporters try to shut down UMass forum about efforts by Israel supporters to shut down debate


----------



## Ropey

It comes.


----------



## Ropey

Lebanon now enters the fray.


----------



## Ropey

Gaza.






Yesterday.


----------



## Ropey

And that's the news.


----------



## Mindful

12 years of terror. 12 years of corruption. 12 years of child abuse. 12 years of intimidation. This is the scum that Gazans voted for. Hamas has no interest whatsoever  in improving the lives of those around them. The West needs to wake up to this harsh reality, stop financing terror and stop pointing fingers at Israel.




 


Likud Herut UK


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> 12 years of terror. 12 years of corruption. 12 years of child abuse. 12 years of intimidation. This is the scum that Gazans voted for. Hamas has no interest whatsoever  in improving the lives of those around them. The West needs to wake up to this harsh reality, stop financing terror and stop pointing fingers at Israel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 258092
> 
> 
> Likud Herut UK


Hell, Israel has bombed more than that.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 years of terror. 12 years of corruption. 12 years of child abuse. 12 years of intimidation. This is the scum that Gazans voted for. Hamas has no interest whatsoever  in improving the lives of those around them. The West needs to wake up to this harsh reality, stop financing terror and stop pointing fingers at Israel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 258092
> 
> 
> Likud Herut UK
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, Israel has bombed more than that.
Click to expand...


Feeble.


----------



## P F Tinmore

EU condemns Israel’s demolition of Palestinians homes


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> EU condemns Israel’s demolition of Palestinians homes



Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> EU condemns Israel’s demolition of Palestinians homes



Your pals should build unauthorized homes in Syria. I hear there is plenty of room.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli bulldozers raze Palestinian land, olive trees






Israeli occupation forces (IOF) used military bulldozers to raze Palestinian cultivated land lots in Beit Jala to the west of Bethlehem on Monday.

Owner of the land Walid Zireina said that the IOF soldiers broke into his and his brother’s land and bulldozed the four-dunum land lot, noting that Israeli municipality teams were in the company of the soldiers.

  Read more at  
Israeli bulldozers raze Palestinian land, olive trees
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Gaza-raised, Nonie Darwish simplifies Islam's bigotry*
*against Jews & the West*

http://DemocracyBroadcasting.TV


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Miller and Indyk dismiss Trump peace plan — and laud their own ‘inspiring’ failure*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *Miller and Indyk dismiss Trump peace plan — and laud their own ‘inspiring’ failure*



Well, rumor has it that Trump's Peace Plan does not call for an independent Palestinian state, which is the inevitable result of them rejecting all of the previous Peace Plans which DID call for an independent state, so they missed the boat.  I'm not too sorry about it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli army launches incursion into Gaza, attacks farmers






The Israeli occupation army on Wednesday morning carried out a limited incursion into blockaded Gaza and razed Palestinian lands.

The PIC reporter said that 8 Israeli bulldozers rolled a few hundred meters into Juhor ad Dik area east of Gaza city and razed farmlands along the border fence.

Local sources said that the operation was accompanied by heavy firing of live ammunition and tear gas canisters at Palestinian farmers working in their lands near the border. No injuries were reported.

  Read more at  
Israeli army launches incursion into Gaza, attacks farmers
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

*NYU department votes to not cooperate with study abroad program in Israel*

By a majority vote, faculty in NYU’s Department of Social and Cultural Analysis have passed a resolution that pledges non-cooperation with the university’s study abroad program in Tel Aviv. Citing the obligation to uphold the university’s Policy of Ethical Conduct on non-discrimination and equal opportunity, the faculty declared non-cooperation with the program until the Israeli state both ends its restrictions on entry based on ancestry and political speech, as well as adopts policies granting visas for exchanges to Palestinian universities on a fully equal basis as it does to Israeli universities. Members of the department as well as the NYU community at large have been impacted by these policies and so their right to academic freedom and movement has effectively been constrained. 

*NYU department votes to not cooperate with study abroad program in Israel*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Mass. Judge Refuses to Halt Pro-Palestinian Event at UMass Featuring Roger Waters & Linda Sarsour*

**
*Roger Waters on Palestine: “You Have to Stand Up for People’s Human Rights All Over the World”

*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Mass. Judge Refuses to Halt Pro-Palestinian Event at UMass Featuring Roger Waters & Linda Sarsour*
> 
> **
> *Roger Waters on Palestine: “You Have to Stand Up for People’s Human Rights All Over the World”*




Sounds like a lovely event. 

I hope you and Linda Sarsour can set aside some quality time for Koran thumping and whip the frenzied masses, all three of you, in chants of “Death to Jews” and “Death to America”.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *NYU department votes to not cooperate with study abroad program in Israel*
> 
> By a majority vote, faculty in NYU’s Department of Social and Cultural Analysis have passed a resolution that pledges non-cooperation with the university’s study abroad program in Tel Aviv. Citing the obligation to uphold the university’s Policy of Ethical Conduct on non-discrimination and equal opportunity, the faculty declared non-cooperation with the program until the Israeli state both ends its restrictions on entry based on ancestry and political speech, as well as adopts policies granting visas for exchanges to Palestinian universities on a fully equal basis as it does to Israeli universities. Members of the department as well as the NYU community at large have been impacted by these policies and so their right to academic freedom and movement has effectively been constrained.
> 
> *NYU department votes to not cooperate with study abroad program in Israel*



The positive aspect is that spots may then open up for deserving students who wish to study abroad and expand their social / intellectual horizons. 

I guess not everyone is confined to the very dark, self-hating places you folks dwell in,


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli bulldozers uproot 120 olive trees

Israeli military bulldozers uprooted 120 olive trees in Lubban al-Gharbiya village in western Ramallah on Sunday morning.

The village’s former municipality council chairman, Fawaz Salem, said that the Israeli occupation authorities informed a village resident, Shafiq Abu Salem, a month ago that his land would be confiscated to allow the construction of a road serving a nearby settlement.

  Read more at  
Israeli bulldozers uproot 120 olive trees
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Protesters rally in London in support of Palestine 5/10/2019*


----------



## Hollie

Greenblatt: Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, not Israel, are the problem here


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Greenblatt: Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, not Israel, are the problem here


^^^^^^


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenblatt: Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, not Israel, are the problem here
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
Click to expand...




You're behaving extremely irrational for the age.
How did the obsession come about?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenblatt: Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, not Israel, are the problem here
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're behaving extremely irrational for the age.
> How did the obsession come about?
Click to expand...


He claims not to be Muslim, Arab or Palestinian, so I have absolutely no idea why Tinmore is obsessed with this issue.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenblatt: Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, not Israel, are the problem here
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
Click to expand...


It’s actually funny to launch you into your usual cartoon tirades.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenblatt: Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, not Israel, are the problem here
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're behaving extremely irrational for the age.
> How did the obsession come about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims not to be Muslim, Arab or Palestinian, so I have absolutely no idea why Tinmore is obsessed with this issue.
Click to expand...


Jewish guy is banging his ex.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenblatt: Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, not Israel, are the problem here
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're behaving extremely irrational for the age.
> How did the obsession come about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims not to be Muslim, Arab or Palestinian, so I have absolutely no idea why Tinmore is obsessed with this issue.
Click to expand...

I am just a neutral observer with no affiliation with anyone.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenblatt: Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, not Israel, are the problem here
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're behaving extremely irrational for the age.
> How did the obsession come about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims not to be Muslim, Arab or Palestinian, so I have absolutely no idea why Tinmore is obsessed with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just a neutral observer with no affiliation with anyone.
Click to expand...


Taqiyya.


----------



## The Original Tree

*How can there be any ANTI-PALESTINIAN posters if There is no such thing as a Palestinian?*


----------



## The Original Tree

P F Tinmore said:


> *Protesters rally in London in support of Palestine 5/10/2019*


*London should have never imported all these pedophiles in to their city.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure*

Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure*
> 
> Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure



Is this the peace deal you knowing nothing about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure*
> 
> Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the peace deal you knowing nothing about?
Click to expand...

It has been leaking all over the place.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure*
> 
> Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the peace deal you knowing nothing about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been leaking all over the place.
Click to expand...


So, yes. This is the peace deal you know nothing about.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘NYT’ coverage of Trump peace plan news quotes 5 pro-Israel voices, 0 Palestinians*

Diana Buttu, Saeb Erekat, Hanan Ashrawi (who has been denied a visa to travel to the U.S.), Omar Barghouti, Mustafa Barghouti, Haider Eid surely would have spoken to the Times, too. Palestine is truly teeming with sophisticated political actors on a wide range who would have something to say about the implausibility of economic peace.

*‘NYT’ coverage of Trump peace plan news quotes 5 pro-Israel voices, 0 Palestinians*

And they say that the NYT is biased against Israel.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘NYT’ coverage of Trump peace plan news quotes 5 pro-Israel voices, 0 Palestinians*
> 
> Diana Buttu, Saeb Erekat, Hanan Ashrawi (who has been denied a visa to travel to the U.S.), Omar Barghouti, Mustafa Barghouti, Haider Eid surely would have spoken to the Times, too. Palestine is truly teeming with sophisticated political actors on a wide range who would have something to say about the implausibility of economic peace.
> 
> *‘NYT’ coverage of Trump peace plan news quotes 5 pro-Israel voices, 0 Palestinians*
> 
> And they say that the NYT is biased against Israel.








To be quoted in an article dealing with the conference, they have to at least participate.
Which all of them refused, the president of the PA was quoted.

You guys failing to hold the stick by both ends, while acting surprised,
is exactly the required result of Your stock worth on display.


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘NYT’ coverage of Trump peace plan news quotes 5 pro-Israel voices, 0 Palestinians*
> 
> Diana Buttu, Saeb Erekat, Hanan Ashrawi (who has been denied a visa to travel to the U.S.), Omar Barghouti, Mustafa Barghouti, Haider Eid surely would have spoken to the Times, too. Palestine is truly teeming with sophisticated political actors on a wide range who would have something to say about the implausibility of economic peace.
> 
> *‘NYT’ coverage of Trump peace plan news quotes 5 pro-Israel voices, 0 Palestinians*
> 
> And they say that the NYT is biased against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be quoted in an article dealing with the conference, they have to at least participate.
> Which all of them refused, the president of the PA was quoted.
> 
> You guys failing to hold the stick by both ends, while acting surprised,
> is exactly the required result of Your stock worth on display.
Click to expand...


It’s really comical. The Arabs-Moslems will refuse to participate and then stomp their feet like petulant children when they aren’t handed everything they believe they have an entitlement to. 

Such pampered souls. .


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘NYT’ coverage of Trump peace plan news quotes 5 pro-Israel voices, 0 Palestinians*
> 
> Diana Buttu, Saeb Erekat, Hanan Ashrawi (who has been denied a visa to travel to the U.S.), Omar Barghouti, Mustafa Barghouti, Haider Eid surely would have spoken to the Times, too. Palestine is truly teeming with sophisticated political actors on a wide range who would have something to say about the implausibility of economic peace.
> 
> *‘NYT’ coverage of Trump peace plan news quotes 5 pro-Israel voices, 0 Palestinians*
> 
> And they say that the NYT is biased against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be quoted in an article dealing with the conference, they have to at least participate.
> Which all of them refused, the president of the PA was quoted.
> 
> You guys failing to hold the stick by both ends, while acting surprised,
> is exactly the required result of Your stock worth on display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s really comical. The Arabs-Moslems will refuse to participate and then stomp their feet like petulant children when they aren’t handed everything they believe they have an entitlement to.
> 
> Such pampered souls. .
Click to expand...


Who knows they might actually need to get a real job one day.
I'd give them a coffee shop, let them manage it, maybe even invite Cortez for poetic justice,
and make a late night reality show out of it.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> *Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure*
> 
> Jared Kushner’s peace deal: Sailing into failure




well, a least he wants...

 "Peace" instead of what terrorists & palestinians _prefer_:  

 "Jihad."




 shut-up...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In age of forest fires, Israel’s law against Palestinian goats proves self-inflicted wound for Zionism*

A ban by Israel on herding black goats – on the pretext they cause environmental damage – is to be repealed after nearly seven decades of enforcement that has decimated the pastoral traditions of Palestinian communities.

The Israeli government appears to have finally conceded that, in an age of climate change, the threat of forest fires to Israeli communities is rapidly growing in the goats’ absence.

The goats traditionally cleared undergrowth, which has become a tinderbox as Israel experiences ever longer and hotter summer droughts. Exactly a year ago, Israel was hit by more than 1,500 fires that caused widespread damage.

In age of forest fires, Israel’s law against Palestinian goats proves self-inflicted wound for Zionism


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *In age of forest fires, Israel’s law against Palestinian goats proves self-inflicted wound for Zionism*
> 
> A ban by Israel on herding black goats – on the pretext they cause environmental damage – is to be repealed after nearly seven decades of enforcement that has decimated the pastoral traditions of Palestinian communities.
> 
> The Israeli government appears to have finally conceded that, in an age of climate change, the threat of forest fires to Israeli communities is rapidly growing in the goats’ absence.
> 
> The goats traditionally cleared undergrowth, which has become a tinderbox as Israel experiences ever longer and hotter summer droughts. Exactly a year ago, Israel was hit by more than 1,500 fires that caused widespread damage.
> 
> In age of forest fires, Israel’s law against Palestinian goats proves self-inflicted wound for Zionism



Wait,
lack of GOATS is a WOUND to Zionism,
AND the cause of fires??


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *In age of forest fires, Israel’s law against Palestinian goats proves self-inflicted wound for Zionism*
> 
> A ban by Israel on herding black goats – on the pretext they cause environmental damage – is to be repealed after nearly seven decades of enforcement that has decimated the pastoral traditions of Palestinian communities.
> 
> The Israeli government appears to have finally conceded that, in an age of climate change, the threat of forest fires to Israeli communities is rapidly growing in the goats’ absence.
> 
> The goats traditionally cleared undergrowth, which has become a tinderbox as Israel experiences ever longer and hotter summer droughts. Exactly a year ago, Israel was hit by more than 1,500 fires that caused widespread damage.
> 
> In age of forest fires, Israel’s law against Palestinian goats proves self-inflicted wound for Zionism



The bigger problem with fires has been the balloon gee-had waged by islamic terrorists, not to disparage your cut and paste YouTube video based gee-had.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Please work to participate and sign up by adding the name of all those who adopt these claims
"yes to the accountability of all those who assaulted the money of the Palestinian people"
Mr. President of the state of Palestine Brother Mahmoud Abbas God save him
Mr. Prime Minister brother Mohamed a ashtiyeh God save him
Home greeting and construction:
We are the undersigned of jurists, lawyers, journalists, intellectuals, men, women of civil society, public and all sectors of the Palestinian people, and following the serious violations of the level of waste of public money that may amount to crimes Corruption was the last to Sue the prime minister and the ministers of the previous government thousands of dollars without any legislative deed and the conduct of appointments and movements outside the framework of law and equality in the job of public jobs and under the failure of the office of financial and administrative oversight and its For reasons of information for everyone, we are asking you:
1. Stop any actions to increase the salaries of the president and members of the cabinet and recover the funds that have been arrested without any legal deed with retroactive effect.
2. Investigation with the chief of the office of financial and administrative oversight Mr. Iyad Tim and his determination for not performing his duties and silence about the serious financial and administrative abuses of the previous government in front of his eyes, and used the diwan to liquidate the personal accounts of the opponents For the government and human rights defenders, he opened the investigation with him in the abuses and suspicions published around him in press reports on the new Arab site about receiving dip contrary to the rule of law and mediation in the hajj draw and other issues.
3. Formation of an inquiry committee to review the decisions of the previous government and investigate all financial and administrative abuses and open the door to provide complaints by those affected and to correct the conditions resulting from the liquidation of accounts, the return of things to the right and the referral of violators .
4. Support the formation of a national rights team to prosecute all those who are involved in compromising the people's money and follow up on the implementation of these claims.
Signatories:
Manal Tamimi


----------



## P F Tinmore

Trump peace plan is now ‘dead and buried’

If there’s any consensus to emerge from the political chaos in Israel, it’s that the Trump peace plan will get kicked down the road again for months, right into the U.S. election season, so it may disappear entirely. Several Israel observers say the plan is over.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Trump peace plan is now ‘dead and buried’
> 
> If there’s any consensus to emerge from the political chaos in Israel, it’s that the Trump peace plan will get kicked down the road again for months, right into the U.S. election season, so it may disappear entirely. Several Israel observers say the plan is over.



From an internet tabloid.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
Click to expand...



Your usual retreat to cartoons.


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your usual retreat to cartoons.
Click to expand...


He's unstoppable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel razes Araqib village homes in Negev for 145th time running


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel razes Araqib village homes in Negev for 145th time running



Move to Syria, lots of room, no pesky Jews.


----------



## Mindful

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel razes Araqib village homes in Negev for 145th time running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Syria, lots of room, no pesky Jews.
Click to expand...


Judenrein?

OTOH, this will upset him:

Devoid of Jews for decades, one Syrian city would be ready to welcome them back


----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF prevents Palestinian farmers from plowing their lands






The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Saturday prevented Palestinian farmers from plowing their lands in Sebastia town, north of Nablus.

According to Wafa, Sebastia's mayor Mohammed Azem said that the IOF stormed Palestinian farmlands adjacent to Shavei Shomron settlement and prevented their owners from working there.

Azem said that the IOF further ordered the farmers to leave the area and threatened to confiscate their equipment.

  Read more at  
IOF prevents Palestinian farmers from plowing their lands
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> IOF prevents Palestinian farmers from plowing their lands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Saturday prevented Palestinian farmers from plowing their lands in Sebastia town, north of Nablus.
> 
> According to Wafa, Sebastia's mayor Mohammed Azem said that the IOF stormed Palestinian farmlands adjacent to Shavei Shomron settlement and prevented their owners from working there.
> 
> Azem said that the IOF further ordered the farmers to leave the area and threatened to confiscate their equipment.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF prevents Palestinian farmers from plowing their lands
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Indeed, so what really happened?

The Islamic terrorist propaganda center tends to skew the facts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jordan stops cooperation with US deportations of Palestinians*

The affidavit states that the “Common procedure for ICE to remove Palestinians is to fly into Jordan, then transport the alien to the West Bank by transiting through Jordan, then with permission from the Government of Israel, the alien enters the West Bank.”

The affidavit states that the US and Jordan had an “MOC” – a memorandum of coordination – governing these operations. It does not say when the MOC with Jordan was signed.

However, according to Bernacke, on 19 November last year, “representatives of the Government of Jordan informed ICE and US State Department personnel in Jordan that it was unilaterally terminating its MOC with ICE pertaining to Palestinian removals through or to Jordan.”

Jordan stops cooperation with US deportations of Palestinians


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Drama on the tarmac: US judge foils secret deportation to Israel*

*Drama on the tarmac: US judge foils secret deportation to Israel*

Bizarre case. Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> *Drama on the tarmac: US judge foils secret deportation to Israel*
> 
> *Drama on the tarmac: US judge foils secret deportation to Israel*
> 
> Bizarre case. Truth is stranger than fiction.




_*"Truth."*_

You 

 know what the *truth* is.  there _"ain't"_ no 

 peace where 

terrorists set up shop.


----------



## P F Tinmore

member said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Drama on the tarmac: US judge foils secret deportation to Israel*
> 
> *Drama on the tarmac: US judge foils secret deportation to Israel*
> 
> Bizarre case. Truth is stranger than fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Truth."*_
> 
> You
> 
> know what the *truth* is.  there _"ain't"_ no
> 
> peace where
> 
> terrorists set up shop.
Click to expand...

Ooooo, terrorists.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Drama on the tarmac: US judge foils secret deportation to Israel*
> 
> *Drama on the tarmac: US judge foils secret deportation to Israel*
> 
> Bizarre case. Truth is stranger than fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Truth."*_
> 
> You
> 
> know what the *truth* is.  there _"ain't"_ no
> 
> peace where
> 
> terrorists set up shop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, terrorists.
Click to expand...


Islamic terrorist can be synonymous with pious Moslem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ilhan Omar, Rashida Tlaib, AOC Sign Bill To Stop US Aid to Israel Over Child Detentions*

*




*

Congresswomen Ilhan Omar, Rashida Tlaib, and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (AOC) said they would be signing a bill to stop funding Israel due to its abuse of Palestinian children by detaining them.

The bill was introduced by Minnesota Congresswoman Betty McCollum and would prohibit aid from being used by the Israeli authorities to detain Palestinian minors.

Ilhan Omar, Rashida Tlaib, AOC Sign Bill To Stop US Aid to Israel Over Child Detentions


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Patrick Little speaks after getting kicked out of California GOP convention April 5 2018*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Killed father, become orphans*

*



*

In a dark night last January, Israeli settlers stole a life of a Palestinian father of 4 children and left his family suffering the ultimate tragedy of their father's death. In an attempt to raid the village where he was living and taking care of his children in the Al-Mughayyir village, east of the central occupied West Bank of Ramallah, Israeli settlers killed Hamdi Saadeh Naasan, 30, and injured 30 others.

Killed father, become orphans


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Bombs made by Chicago company killed Gaza civilians*

*



*

Israel used “bunker buster” bombs made by a US arms company in two attacks on Gaza in which civilians were killed last month.

Ahmad Zoroub, a relative of the building’s owner, was sitting in a basement cafe with two friends when the building was hit by three munitions. Ahmad survived but his companions, Mousa Muammar, 35, and Hani Abu Shaar, 37, did not.

Also killed in the attack was Ali Abd al-Jawad, an English teacher who had been present at the tutoring center he operated on the ground floor of the building when it was hit.

Bombs made by Chicago company killed Gaza civilians


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Bombs made by Chicago company killed Gaza civilians*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israel used “bunker buster” bombs made by a US arms company in two attacks on Gaza in which civilians were killed last month.
> 
> Ahmad Zoroub, a relative of the building’s owner, was sitting in a basement cafe with two friends when the building was hit by three munitions. Ahmad survived but his companions, Mousa Muammar, 35, and Hani Abu Shaar, 37, did not.
> 
> Also killed in the attack was Ali Abd al-Jawad, an English teacher who had been present at the tutoring center he operated on the ground floor of the building when it was hit.
> 
> Bombs made by Chicago company killed Gaza civilians



Why did the islamic terrorist franchises wage war from civilian areas?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Bombs made by Chicago company killed Gaza civilians*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israel used “bunker buster” bombs made by a US arms company in two attacks on Gaza in which civilians were killed last month.
> 
> Ahmad Zoroub, a relative of the building’s owner, was sitting in a basement cafe with two friends when the building was hit by three munitions. Ahmad survived but his companions, Mousa Muammar, 35, and Hani Abu Shaar, 37, did not.
> 
> Also killed in the attack was Ali Abd al-Jawad, an English teacher who had been present at the tutoring center he operated on the ground floor of the building when it was hit.
> 
> Bombs made by Chicago company killed Gaza civilians



_Some of the GBU-39 munitions used by Israel during the winter 2008-2009 assault on Gaza may have been packed with Dense Inert Metal Explosive munitions, which are “highly cancerous to those injured” by it, the journal states._

Is that how Arafat died? Cancer from U-238?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore,  et al,

This is just how unfounded rumors get started and misinformation gets disseminated.   Just what I would expect from the _Electronic Intifada_.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombs made by Chicago company killed Gaza civilians*
> 
> 
> 
> _Some of the GBU-39 munitions used by Israel during the winter 2008-2009 assault on Gaza may have been packed with Dense Inert Metal Explosive munitions, which are “highly cancerous to those injured” by it, the journal states._
> 
> Is that how Arafat died? Cancer from U-238?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The GBU-39 series is a Small-Diameter Bomb guided munition.  It has a warhead that only weighs about 50 pounds and features a steel encased high explosive for deep penetration.  There is no radioactive material, the weapon is not a fragmentation device.  It produces a very hot shock that generates a blast wave to weaken structures.

It is true that Dense Inert Metal Explosives (DIME) are sometimes used in such explosive devices.  We use Dense Inert Metals all the time in our daily lives.  Gold, platinum, silver, mercury, and lead are all DIM and found in every household.  While Tungsten is the material most often found in DIME*,* it is NOT radioactive.  And it has a density of Density: 19.35 g/cm^3  whereas Uranium Density: 18.95 g/cm^3 _(radioactive materials are all DIM but the least common)_.  The US was ridiculed for using formerly radioactive depleted uranium.  While the scare was unfounded, I think that use has been discontinued.

Anyway, if you are afraid of "dense Inert metals," (DIM), you should get rid of your real high-end jewelry, your gold and silver coin collections, many other items that you've bought over the years.  But I'm quite sure that my wife is not going to part with her wedding rings, her gold panda and Krugerrands. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is just how unfounded rumors get started and misinformation gets disseminated.   Just what I would expect from the _Electronic Intifada_.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombs made by Chicago company killed Gaza civilians*
> 
> 
> 
> _Some of the GBU-39 munitions used by Israel during the winter 2008-2009 assault on Gaza may have been packed with Dense Inert Metal Explosive munitions, which are “highly cancerous to those injured” by it, the journal states._
> 
> Is that how Arafat died? Cancer from U-238?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The GBU-39 series is a Small-Diameter Bomb guided munition.  It has a warhead that only weighs about 50 pounds and features a steel encased high explosive for deep penetration.  There is no radioactive material, the weapon is not a fragmentation device.  It produces a very hot shock that generates a blast wave to weaken structures.
> 
> It is true that Dense Inert Metal Explosives (DIME) are sometimes used in such explosive devices.  We use Dense Inert Metals all the time in our daily lives.  Gold, platinum, silver, mercury, and lead are all DIM and found in every household.  While Tungsten is the material most often found in DIME*,* it is NOT radioactive.  And it has a density of Density: 19.35 g/cm^3  whereas Uranium Density: 18.95 g/cm^3 _(radioactive materials are all DIM but the least common)_.  The US was ridiculed for using formerly radioactive depleted uranium.  While the scare was unfounded, I think that use has been discontinued.
> 
> Anyway, if you are afraid of "dense Inert metals," (DIM), you should get rid of your real high-end jewelry, your gold and silver coin collections, many other items that you've bought over the years.  But I'm quite sure that my wife is not going to part with her wedding rings, her gold panda and Krugerrands.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I know, just tweaking the idiot. Thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Trump plan to prioritize ‘economic peace’ is neither new, nor likely to succeed*

Palestinians seem to have had enough with economic peace strategies, that have kept the Palestinian economy structurally subordinated to the Israeli economy, and are showing that they will not accept to be financially bought off and that an economic solution can no longer replace their political aspirations.

Trump plan to prioritize ‘economic peace’ is neither new, nor likely to succeed


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump plan to prioritize ‘economic peace’ is neither new, nor likely to succeed*
> 
> Palestinians seem to have had enough with economic peace strategies, that have kept the Palestinian economy structurally subordinated to the Israeli economy, and are showing that they will not accept to be financially bought off and that an economic solution can no longer replace their political aspirations.
> 
> Trump plan to prioritize ‘economic peace’ is neither new, nor likely to succeed




Oh look!  Another opportunity to miss an opportunity.


----------



## Third Party

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **


You are probably right, but Omar is so offensive to Americans with her words and actions, that it reflects on _all _Muslims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*US Medical Team Removes Bullet from Palestinian Baby’s Head*

*



*

American medical team succeeded in removing a bullet from head of 7-month-old Palestinian infant who was shot by Israeli fire while in the lap of her mother, Al-Wattan Voice reported on Friday.

In a statement, the Palestinian ministry of health in Ramallah said that the American medical team ended a three-week ordeal of the baby girl who was in an intensive care unit since she was shot.

*US Medical Team Removes Bullet from Palestinian Baby's Head*


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *US Medical Team Removes Bullet from Palestinian Baby’s Head*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> American medical team succeeded in removing a bullet from head of 7-month-old Palestinian infant who was shot by Israeli fire while in the lap of her mother, Al-Wattan Voice reported on Friday.
> 
> In a statement, the Palestinian ministry of health in Ramallah said that the American medical team ended a three-week ordeal of the baby girl who was in an intensive care unit since she was shot.
> 
> *US Medical Team Removes Bullet from Palestinian Baby's Head*



This reeks of Pallywood.  Images are file photos.  Not a hint of a real news story anywhere to be found.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump plan to prioritize ‘economic peace’ is neither new, nor likely to succeed*
> 
> Palestinians seem to have had enough with economic peace strategies, that have kept the Palestinian economy structurally subordinated to the Israeli economy, and are showing that they will not accept to be financially bought off and that an economic solution can no longer replace their political aspirations.
> 
> Trump plan to prioritize ‘economic peace’ is neither new, nor likely to succeed



Why would the Islamic terrorist franchises in Sinwar’istan and the West Bank want their welfare status to change?

Hamas is the world’s second richest Islamic terrorist franchise.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *US Medical Team Removes Bullet from Palestinian Baby’s Head*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> American medical team succeeded in removing a bullet from head of 7-month-old Palestinian infant who was shot by Israeli fire while in the lap of her mother, Al-Wattan Voice reported on Friday.
> 
> In a statement, the Palestinian ministry of health in Ramallah said that the American medical team ended a three-week ordeal of the baby girl who was in an intensive care unit since she was shot.
> 
> *US Medical Team Removes Bullet from Palestinian Baby's Head*



Why was an Arab-Moslem baby in an Islamic terrorist war zone?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump plan to prioritize ‘economic peace’ is neither new, nor likely to succeed*
> 
> Palestinians seem to have had enough with economic peace strategies, that have kept the Palestinian economy structurally subordinated to the Israeli economy, and are showing that they will not accept to be financially bought off and that an economic solution can no longer replace their political aspirations.
> 
> Trump plan to prioritize ‘economic peace’ is neither new, nor likely to succeed



Palestinians reject every opportunity to resolve the conflict, whether it's political or economic or both.  Nothing new here, move along.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Citizens injured in clashes with IOF in Jalazoun camp

RAMALLAH, (PIC)

Some Palestinian citizens at dawn Sunday were injured when the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) attacked them in al-Jalazoun refugee camp, north of Ramallah in the West Bank.

According to local sources, Israeli troops aboard patrol vehicles came from Beit El settlement and infiltrated into Jalazoun camp at dawn before clashing with local young men.

  Read more at  
Citizens injured in clashes with IOF in Jalazoun camp
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)

The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.

Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.

The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.

  Read more at  
IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?
Click to expand...


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?
Click to expand...


The U.N. has determined that, but it is an organization made up of an Arab and Muslim majority.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, you’re answer then is you can’t address a single point.


----------



## Hollie

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.N. has determined that, but it is an organization made up of an Arab and Muslim majority.
Click to expand...


I’m not convinced that the UN has any relevant jurisdiction.


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?
Click to expand...



You mean, besides....Joooooooos?


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, besides....Joooooooos?
Click to expand...


Silly me, but when PF Tinmore is complaining about illegal settlements, he seems to have wandered off without responding to some specific questions about his use of the term “illegal”. It seems to be a term thrown carelessly around.


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, besides....Joooooooos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly me, but when PF Tinmore is complaining about illegal settlements, he seems to have wandered off without responding to some specific questions about his use of the term “illegal”. It seems to be a term thrown carelessly around.
Click to expand...


His constant refrain that ALL of Palestine is "illegally occupied" seems to indicate that all Jewish "settlements" are therefore illegal.  In other words, that Jews aren't allowed to live between the river and the sea.  Hmmmmm, apartheid, anyone?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian agricultural structure in Shawshahla village near al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that a bulldozer escorted by Israeli soldiers stormed Shawshahla village in the morning and knocked down an agricultural room belonging to farmer Mohamed Salah.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority has been attempting for a while to force the local residents to leave the area, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF razes agricultural structure south of Bethlehem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find something to cut and paste define what settlements are illegal? Why are they illegal? What body made the determination that they are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, besides....Joooooooos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly me, but when PF Tinmore is complaining about illegal settlements, he seems to have wandered off without responding to some specific questions about his use of the term “illegal”. It seems to be a term thrown carelessly around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His constant refrain that ALL of Palestine is "illegally occupied" seems to indicate that all Jewish "settlements" are therefore illegal.  In other words, that Jews aren't allowed to live between the river and the sea.  Hmmmmm, apartheid, anyone?
Click to expand...


Haven’t you seen his You Tube Videos which depict the ENTIRE area as “ Palestine?”  What I like best is his constant desperate You Tube postings of HASIDIC JEWS who claim Israel doesn’t even have the RIGHT to exist and it should be destroyed


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel deliberately wounding Palestinian civilians in Gaza*

And so we read in this new WHO report that there were nearly 7,000 gunshot wounds among Gaza’s population of two million during a single year.

As my colleague Maureen Murphy at The Electronic Intifada reported: “Many of those injured have extensive and in some cases irreversible damage to their bones, neurovascular structures and soft tissue.

Among them, hundreds face amputations if they cannot access specialized tertiary treatment for their catastrophic wounds.

Three health workers have been killed and more than 700 others injured.

Thousands of elective surgeries were postponed as a health system already in crisis took in wave after wave of emergency casualties.”

Such systemic violence and such a cruel policy of serious injury to unarmed protestors can only be deliberate. Again, it is a longstanding policy.

Recall the infamous command of Israeli Prime Minister and Nobel Peace Prize winner Yitzhak Rabin for his soldiers to “break the bones” of Palestinian children protesting against the occupation of the West Bank and Gaza Strip during the first intifada – the popular uprising of the Palestinian people for freedom.

As well as being inherently racist, Zionism is inherently violent.

Israel deliberately wounding Palestinian civilians in Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dean Obeidallah Wins $4.1M In Defamation Suit Against Neo-Nazi Site*

On Wednesday, a judge ruled that the publisher of the neo-Nazi website The Daily Stormer must pay American Muslim comedian Dean Obeidallah $4.1 million for falsely portraying him as a terrorist.

*Dean Obeidallah Wins $4.1M In Defamation Suit Against Neo-Nazi Site*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*IOF bars Palestinian farmers from gathering crops*







The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday prevented Palestinian farmers from going to their fields to harvest crops in the south of al-Khalil.

According to local official Rateb al-Rajoub, Israeli soldiers blocked farmers in Gizaywi area in Masafer Yatta, south of al-Khalil, from reaching their cultivated fields to gather crops.

These fields are located near the illegal settlement of Suseya

IOF bars Palestinian farmers from gathering crops


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *IOF bars Palestinian farmers from gathering crops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday prevented Palestinian farmers from going to their fields to harvest crops in the south of al-Khalil.
> 
> According to local official Rateb al-Rajoub, Israeli soldiers blocked farmers in Gizaywi area in Masafer Yatta, south of al-Khalil, from reaching their cultivated fields to gather crops.
> 
> These fields are located near the illegal settlement of Suseya
> 
> IOF bars Palestinian farmers from gathering crops



You cut and paste from a source that uses the term “illegal settlement”, yet  you dance and deflect when tasked with defining why the settlement is “illegal”. 

Why do you cut and paste propaganda you know is a fraud?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel deliberately wounding Palestinian civilians in Gaza*
> 
> And so we read in this new WHO report that there were nearly 7,000 gunshot wounds among Gaza’s population of two million during a single year.
> 
> As my colleague Maureen Murphy at The Electronic Intifada reported: “Many of those injured have extensive and in some cases irreversible damage to their bones, neurovascular structures and soft tissue.
> 
> Among them, hundreds face amputations if they cannot access specialized tertiary treatment for their catastrophic wounds.
> 
> Three health workers have been killed and more than 700 others injured.
> 
> Thousands of elective surgeries were postponed as a health system already in crisis took in wave after wave of emergency casualties.”
> 
> Such systemic violence and such a cruel policy of serious injury to unarmed protestors can only be deliberate. Again, it is a longstanding policy.
> 
> Recall the infamous command of Israeli Prime Minister and Nobel Peace Prize winner Yitzhak Rabin for his soldiers to “break the bones” of Palestinian children protesting against the occupation of the West Bank and Gaza Strip during the first intifada – the popular uprising of the Palestinian people for freedom.
> 
> As well as being inherently racist, Zionism is inherently violent.
> 
> Israel deliberately wounding Palestinian civilians in Gaza



"....the popular uprising of the Palestinian people for freedom."

Thats really false propaganda. The islamic gee-had attacks aimed at Israel were not a result of a "popular uprising" but coordinated riots and armed attacks. The gee-had attacks had nothing to do with seeking freedom as the attacks were coordinated by islamic terrorist franchises whose goal is the slaughter of Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*'We got kicked off Taglit for asking about the occupation' *
3 American Jews say they were expelled from the project, which brings young members of the Diaspora to Israel, for arguing about the MIdeast conflict during a bus ride along the West Bank wall. 

Since 1999, Birthright Israel has brought thousands of young Jewish youths, aged 18-26, to Israel. So far, more than 650,000 young adults from around the Globe participated in the organization's 10-day trips to Israel.

However, it has been reported that *the number of participants expected this year have significantly dropped compared to previous years, *especially among US participants. Officials from the organization attribute this decline to changes in registration requirements, and a growing sense of alienation among young Americans.

'We got kicked off Taglit for asking about the occupation'


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘NYT’ publishes long article about Jews protesting ‘Birthright’ over its ‘lies’ about Palestine*

The
_New York Times_ published a splendid article today about young Jews walking off the free ten-day Birthright trips  to Israel, rejecting them as propaganda. It is already attracting pushback from Israel supporters.

The long article, headlined, “Birthright Trips, a Rite of Passage for Many Jews, Are Now a Target of Protests,” is just about everything we would hope to see in a report on progressives’ misgivings about Israel in the Times. Reporter Farah Stockman’s focus is Risa Nagel, a Seattle woman who “agonized” before deciding to walk off the trip last summer with other disaffected travelers when the hosts didn’t show them the occupation and didn’t allow the delegation to hear Palestinian voices.

A measure of the piece’s effectiveness are all the comments it has already gotten from Israel-defenders saying the young Jews shouldn’t have accepted the trip, paid for by Sheldon Adelson and Haim Saban and the Israeli government among others, unless they were prepared to swallow the political agenda gratefully.

‘NYT’ publishes long article about Jews protesting ‘Birthright’ over its ‘lies’ about Palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers attack Palestinian citizens, workers in al-Khalil

AL-KHALIL, (PIC)

Israeli settlers on Sunday evening attacked Palestinian citizens and construction workers in Tal Rumeida neighborhood in al-Khalil.

The PIC reporter said that groups of Israeli settlers, guarded by soldiers, assaulted Palestinian workers who were building a wall inside the neighborhood and attacked the families who tried to intervene to protect them.

  Read more at  
Israeli settlers attack Palestinian citizens, workers in al-Khalil
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel to pay photographers attacked by IDF soldiers in Nabi Saleh*

Israel has agreed to pay compensation to two photojournalists who were attacked by two Israeli soldiers, including a commissioned officer, in the Palestinian village of Nabi Saleh four years ago. The state had initially claimed that the pair had led violent riots that day, despite clear video evidence to the contrary, first published by +972 Magazine, and despite the fact that the army convicted and punished the two officers involved back in 2015.

**
*Israel to pay photographers attacked by IDF soldiers in Nabi Saleh | +972 Magazine*


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel deliberately wounding Palestinian civilians in Gaza*
> 
> And so we read in this new WHO report that there were nearly 7,000 gunshot wounds among Gaza’s population of two million during a single year.
> 
> As my colleague Maureen Murphy at The Electronic Intifada reported: “Many of those injured have extensive and in some cases irreversible damage to their bones, neurovascular structures and soft tissue.
> 
> Among them, hundreds face amputations if they cannot access specialized tertiary treatment for their catastrophic wounds.
> 
> Three health workers have been killed and more than 700 others injured.
> 
> Thousands of elective surgeries were postponed as a health system already in crisis took in wave after wave of emergency casualties.”
> 
> Such systemic violence and such a cruel policy of serious injury to unarmed protestors can only be deliberate. Again, it is a longstanding policy.
> 
> Recall the infamous command of Israeli Prime Minister and Nobel Peace Prize winner Yitzhak Rabin for his soldiers to “break the bones” of Palestinian children protesting against the occupation of the West Bank and Gaza Strip during the first intifada – the popular uprising of the Palestinian people for freedom.
> 
> As well as being inherently racist, Zionism is inherently violent.
> 
> Israel deliberately wounding Palestinian civilians in Gaza




Oh give me a break.  This is just laughable.  Wounded Palestinians = Jews are inherently violent 

There is no question that Israel is deliberately wounding Palestinians in Gaza.  Hardly needs to be stated.  But the leap from there to "Zionism (and you mean Jews) is inherently violent" requires such a convolution of lies, misrepresentations and omitted facts, its hard to understand how anyone can respond except with laughter.



The WHO report itself is actually fascinating to read.  It concentrates not on how to prevent injury from conflict but on trauma response.  It also highlights some of the chronic challenges of practicing medicine in Gaza.  For example, emergency medicine is not a recognized specialty in Palestine, and thus there is a severe shortage of emergency care doctors and nurses.  Further, triage systems are not standardized or consistent.  And apparently, crowd control at hospitals is an on-going problem.  Fascinating.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Anti-Palestinian activists guilty of harassment *

Two infamous anti-Palestinian activists in London pleaded guilty to charges of harassment and threatening behavior on Wednesday.

Jonathan Hoffman, a former leader in the Zionist Federation, and Damon Lenszner changed their earlier not-guilty pleas in exchange for government prosecutors dropping related assault charges.

The incident took place in October last year when the pair attacked Palestine solidarity protesters calling for the boycott of a Puma store in Carnaby Street, central London.

Hendon Magistrates’ Court, in Northwest London, imposed a fine and costs totaling $350 on Hoffman, and about $300 costs and charges on Lenszner, whose lawyer said he was unemployed.

The court also imposed an eight-week community sentence of a curfew on Lenszner, meaning he must stay at his Hendon home between the hours of 9pm and 6am.

The order is to be enforced with an electronic ankle tag.

In addition, the court imposed an “indefinite” restraining order on the pair, barring them from any contact with three activists from the Palestine solidarity group InMinds.

Hoffman and Lenszner are barred from coming within 10 meters of the three and face a potential maximum prison term of five years should they violate the order.

**
*Anti-Palestinian activists guilty of harassment*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Is Trump envoy Jason Greenblatt helping Israel violate US law?*

Jason Greenblatt, the Trump administration’s “peace process” envoy, met last week with Gilad Erdan, Israel’s minister of strategic affairs and public security who oversees Israel’s global operation to combat BDS – the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement for Palestinian rights.

Greenblatt took to Twitter to laud his “great meeting” with Erdan to discuss BDS, which he claimed is “anti-Semitic and hurts Israelis and Palestinians.” He also reaffirmed the “unshakable bond between our two countries.”

If Greenblatt and Erdan discussed coordinating efforts between Israel and the United States to counter BDS, then Greenblatt may be assisting a foreign government to violate a little known provision of the Arms Export Control Act (AECA).

According to this provision, if the president determines that a foreign country “engaged in a consistent pattern of acts of intimidation or harassment directed against individuals in the United States,” then “no letters of offer may be issued, no credits or guarantees may be extended, and no export licenses may be issued” for the export of US arms to that country.

Is Trump envoy Jason Greenblatt helping Israel violate US law?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et  al,

BLUF: NO_*!*_



P F Tinmore said:


> *Is Trump envoy Jason Greenblatt helping Israel violate US law?*


*(COMMENT)*

Insinuations and vague claims such as this only serve to malign nations and the application of foreign policy.

The President made no such finding that Israel “engaged in a consistent pattern of acts of intimidation or harassment directed *against individuals in the United States*,”.  

The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement is a Palestinian-led campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel.  It is both a propaganda effort and a direct economic and financial attack on the State of Israel by pro-Palestinian _(ie foreign entanglement)_ that support the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters that advocate armed struggle (conflict) and violence in the Middle East Region.  

BDS, by its own admission, is an activity that includes —

(A)  Acts within the jurisdiction of the United States or of any State;

(B) appear to be intended—

◈  to intimidate or coerce US domestic civilian population against supporting an allied government; intentional targeting of civilians. 

◈  to influence the policy of the US Government the intimidation or coercion of Americans, through civil disobedience and protests, against an allied government; in favor of pro-Palestinians that support state-terrorism.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et  al,
> 
> BLUF: NO_*!*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Trump envoy Jason Greenblatt helping Israel violate US law?*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Insinuations and vague claims such as this only serve to malign nations and the application of foreign policy.
> 
> The President made no such finding that Israel “engaged in a consistent pattern of acts of intimidation or harassment directed *against individuals in the United States*,”.
> 
> The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement is a Palestinian-led campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel.  It is both a propaganda effort and a direct economic and financial attack on the State of Israel by pro-Palestinian _(ie foreign entanglement)_ that support the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters that advocate armed struggle (conflict) and violence in the Middle East Region.
> 
> BDS, by its own admission, is an activity that includes —
> (A)  Acts within the jurisdiction of the United States or of any State;
> 
> (B) appear to be intended—
> 
> ◈  to intimidate or coerce US domestic civilian population against supporting an allied government; intentional targeting of civilians.
> 
> ◈  to influence the policy of the US Government the intimidation or coercion of Americans, through civil disobedience and protests, against an allied government; in favor of pro-Palestinians that support state-terrorism.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Oooooo, terrorism.  You are too funny.

The bottom line is that Israel spies on, threatens, and intimidates people in the US who are engaged in constitutionally protected speech and political activity.

That is illegal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et  al,
> 
> BLUF: NO_*!*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Trump envoy Jason Greenblatt helping Israel violate US law?*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Insinuations and vague claims such as this only serve to malign nations and the application of foreign policy.
> 
> The President made no such finding that Israel “engaged in a consistent pattern of acts of intimidation or harassment directed *against individuals in the United States*,”.
> 
> The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement is a Palestinian-led campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel.  It is both a propaganda effort and a direct economic and financial attack on the State of Israel by pro-Palestinian _(ie foreign entanglement)_ that support the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters that advocate armed struggle (conflict) and violence in the Middle East Region.
> 
> BDS, by its own admission, is an activity that includes —
> (A)  Acts within the jurisdiction of the United States or of any State;
> 
> (B) appear to be intended—
> 
> ◈  to intimidate or coerce US domestic civilian population against supporting an allied government; intentional targeting of civilians.
> 
> ◈  to influence the policy of the US Government the intimidation or coercion of Americans, through civil disobedience and protests, against an allied government; in favor of pro-Palestinians that support state-terrorism.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo, terrorism.  You are too funny.
> 
> The bottom line is that Israel spies on, threatens, and intimidates people in the US who are engaged in constitutionally protected speech and political activity.
> 
> That is illegal.
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

Gee whiz. I suppose those personal bank accounts of Islamic terrorists saw some large deposits in the last few months. I guess they deposit their welfare fraud money with a per-pound deposit slip. 
*


Qatar Changes Plan, Decides To Use Money For Humanitarian Aid In Gaza, Not Hamas

Qatar Changes Plan, Decides To Use Money For Humanitarian Aid In Gaza, Not Hamas
*
DANIEL ESTRIN, BYLINE: The main post office in Gaza City isn't very exciting. It's just a mid-rise tan building. But in the last few months, witnesses say something unusual happened here. Several cars pulled up to the back courtyard with a lot of security guards, and they took out suitcases stuffed with $15 million in $100 bills. This happened even though Israel has been trying to isolate Hamas since it took control here 12 years ago.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et  al,

WOW!  "Israel spies on threatens, and intimidates people in the US."

Ya know, I've been looking for articles on the Israeli Government involvement in some sort of intimidation activity since you brought it up, and can't seem to find such being reported.  I'd be interested in knowing what evidence you have on "intimidation or coercion" activities used by Israel on Americans...



P F Tinmore said:


> Oooooo, terrorism.  You are too funny.
> 
> The bottom line is that Israel spies on, threatens, and intimidates people in the US who are engaged in constitutionally protected speech and political activity.
> 
> That is illegal.


*(COMMENT)*

If you are talking about news stories by *freelance investigative journalist Wayne Madsen*, well --- that's something else.  It is unusual that the FBI or OSI would share such counterintelligence with Madsen.  Madsen is talking about a HUMINT effort and not SIGINT/IMINT efforts.  We all know that Edward Snowden leaked some general intelligence information from the National Security Agency (NSA) concerning overhead platforms run by Russia, China, Japan, and others.  




 ​
The fact is that over half the world is involved in either HUMINT, SIGINT or IMINT _(if not all three)_ efforts directed upon the US.  Just as the US is (it is safe to say) is involved in similar activities on most of the world (_hence the reason for the 17 member US Intelligence Community_). 

In a time before the arrest of Jonathan Pollard, America has known the about the Israeli effort.    But Israel is just one of many countries involved in espionage programs focused on the US; and one of the least harmful.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et  al,
> 
> WOW!  "Israel spies on threatens, and intimidates people in the US."
> 
> Ya know, I've been looking for articles on the Israeli Government involvement in some sort of intimidation activity since you brought it up, and can't seem to find such being reported.  I'd be interested in knowing what evidence you have on "intimidation or coercion" activities used by Israel on Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo, terrorism.  You are too funny.
> 
> The bottom line is that Israel spies on, threatens, and intimidates people in the US who are engaged in constitutionally protected speech and political activity.
> 
> That is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If you are talking about news stories by *freelance investigative journalist Wayne Madsen*, well --- that's something else.  It is unusual that the FBI or OSI would share such counterintelligence with Madsen.  Madsen is talking about a HUMINT effort and not SIGINT/IMINT efforts.  We all know that Edward Snowden leaked some general intelligence information from the National Security Agency (NSA) concerning overhead platforms run by Russia, China, Japan, and others.
> 
> View attachment 265949​
> The fact is that over half the world is involved in either HUMINT, SIGINT or IMINT _(if not all three)_ efforts directed upon the US.  Just as the US is (it is safe to say) is involved in similar activities on most of the world (_hence the reason for the 17 member US Intelligence Community_).
> 
> In a time before the arrest of Jonathan Pollard, America has known the about the Israeli effort.    But Israel is just one of many countries involved in espionage programs focused on the US; and one of the least harmful.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et  al,
> 
> WOW!  "Israel spies on threatens, and intimidates people in the US."
> 
> Ya know, I've been looking for articles on the Israeli Government involvement in some sort of intimidation activity since you brought it up, and can't seem to find such being reported.  I'd be interested in knowing what evidence you have on "intimidation or coercion" activities used by Israel on Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo, terrorism.  You are too funny.
> 
> The bottom line is that Israel spies on, threatens, and intimidates people in the US who are engaged in constitutionally protected speech and political activity.
> 
> That is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If you are talking about news stories by *freelance investigative journalist Wayne Madsen*, well --- that's something else.  It is unusual that the FBI or OSI would share such counterintelligence with Madsen.  Madsen is talking about a HUMINT effort and not SIGINT/IMINT efforts.  We all know that Edward Snowden leaked some general intelligence information from the National Security Agency (NSA) concerning overhead platforms run by Russia, China, Japan, and others.
> 
> View attachment 265949​
> The fact is that over half the world is involved in either HUMINT, SIGINT or IMINT _(if not all three)_ efforts directed upon the US.  Just as the US is (it is safe to say) is involved in similar activities on most of the world (_hence the reason for the 17 member US Intelligence Community_).
> 
> In a time before the arrest of Jonathan Pollard, America has known the about the Israeli effort.    But Israel is just one of many countries involved in espionage programs focused on the US; and one of the least harmful.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That’s very impressive you found someone’s opinion in a YouTube video.


----------



## Hollie

Oh, my. Mahmoud “_Give Me a Suitcase Foll of Cash” _Abbas is a bit miffed that the rival Islamic terrorist syndicate is getting his entitlement to suitcases full of cash. 

Those Islamic terrorists, they’re such delicate flowers. 



Palestinian Authority Furious At Qatar For Financing Hamas, Accuses It Of Perpetuating Palestinian Schism, Serving U.S. And Israeli Interests

_Palestinian Authority Furious At Qatar For Financing Hamas, Accuses It Of Perpetuating Palestinian Schism, Serving U.S. And Israeli Interests

On November 8, 2018, Muhammad Al-'Amadi, Qatar's envoy to Gaza, delivered three suitcases filled with $15 million in cash from Qatar to Hamas, as part of an arrangement with Israel brokered by Egypt and the UN. The money, which passed into Gaza with Israel's consent, is part of a plan promoted by Egypt to affect a ceasefire between Hamas and Israel and subsequently also reconciliation between Hamas and Fatah.[1]  According to this plan, Qatar will deliver $90 million to Hamas in the next half year, in six monthly installments of $15 million, to pay the salaries of Hamas's civil servants.[2]  On November 9, 2018, the day after the delivery of the first installment, the Hamas authorities announced that the money was being transferred to the civil servants, and would also be used to fund temporary employment programs for Gaza's jobless.[*3]*_
*



*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hundreds infected by polluted water in West Bank

SALFIT, (PIC)

Around one thousand Palestinians were infected by polluted water and were treated in Marda village clinic while others were transferred to Salfit hospital in the northern West Bank on Thursday.

The Palestinian ministry of health said that the citizens were infected by the polluted water poured by the nearby Ariel settlement bloc into the village’s main water spring. They complained of stomach ache and nausea.

According to Palestinian officials and experts, about 60 percent of all Israeli waste is disposed of in the occupied Palestinian territories in flagrant violation of international law and environment protection laws.

  Read more at  
Hundreds infected by polluted water in West Bank
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel expands fishing zone, allows fuel supplies into Gaza

GAZA, (PIC)

The Israeli occupation authorities have decided to expand the fishing zone in Gaza waters to 15 nautical miles starting Friday.

On Friday morning the Israeli authorities allowed the entry of Qatari fuel supplies into Gaza after a ban imposed since Tuesday.

Israeli media on Thursday night announced that an Egypt mediated agreement had been reached between Israel and Palestinian resistance groups in the Gaza Strip.

Based on the agreement, Israel is supposed to expand the permitted fishing area, return all seized fishing boats, allow fuel supplies into the enclave, and prevent its forces from opening fire at the Great March of Return protesters.

  Read more at  
Israel expands fishing zone, allows fuel supplies into Gaza
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hundreds infected by polluted water in West Bank
> 
> SALFIT, (PIC)
> 
> Around one thousand Palestinians were infected by polluted water and were treated in Marda village clinic while others were transferred to Salfit hospital in the northern West Bank on Thursday.
> 
> The Palestinian ministry of health said that the citizens were infected by the polluted water poured by the nearby Ariel settlement bloc into the village’s main water spring. They complained of stomach ache and nausea.
> 
> According to Palestinian officials and experts, about 60 percent of all Israeli waste is disposed of in the occupied Palestinian territories in flagrant violation of international law and environment protection laws.
> 
> Read more at
> Hundreds infected by polluted water in West Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Who needs clean water when Mahmoud needs a presidential jet?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel expands fishing zone, allows fuel supplies into Gaza
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation authorities have decided to expand the fishing zone in Gaza waters to 15 nautical miles starting Friday.
> 
> On Friday morning the Israeli authorities allowed the entry of Qatari fuel supplies into Gaza after a ban imposed since Tuesday.
> 
> Israeli media on Thursday night announced that an Egypt mediated agreement had been reached between Israel and Palestinian resistance groups in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Based on the agreement, Israel is supposed to expand the permitted fishing area, return all seized fishing boats, allow fuel supplies into the enclave, and prevent its forces from opening fire at the Great March of Return protesters.
> 
> Read more at
> Israel expands fishing zone, allows fuel supplies into Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



The Islamic terrorists will find a way to screw this up.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Boy, did the Arab Palestinian Propaganda Machine dig deep to get this story?  But first, let me say that no matter whatever the other circumstances might be, → water contamination is a big deal and should not be taken lightly.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hundreds infected by polluted water in West Bank
> 
> Around one thousand Palestinians were infected by polluted water and were treated in Marda village clinic while others were transferred to Salfit hospital in the northern West Bank on Thursday.
> 
> Hundreds infected by polluted water in West Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


*(COMMENT)*

The Village of Marda is in the rural land of the West Bank. 

•  Marda has a population of approximately 2,500 villagers who own 8,816 dunums, 

•  The Arab Palestinians own 1,398 dunums (≈ 345 acres) (15.8 percent) classified as Area B, where the Palestinian Authority only assumes civilian control. 

•  In contrast, a total of 7,418 dunums (≈ 1833 acres) are classified as Area C, where Israel retains full control.​
Now two things to keep in mind here (not explained in the story).

•  This is NO Waste Water Network for the Village. 

•  Solid Waste Management System  is the responsibility of the Joint Services Council - East of Salfit (JSC-ES).  The *Joint Service Council *for *Solid Waste Management* in the Governorate of *Ramallah* and *Al-Bireh* (JSC) is a non profitable institution established in 2007. The council operates under the supervision and approval of the Palestinian Ministry of Local Government (MoLG).​
Now Israel does not have the responsibility for infrastructure in the Village.  However, in the case of a declared Health Crisis, The Isreali Authorities can organize and scramble the appropriate response for the village should the Village Elders or the JSC make their case.

You may not know this; but, the UN World Health Organization ranks the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) military Field Hospital with the Highest Rating awards.  Israel has Air Ambulance and Medical Air Transport Services; as well as Medical First Responders and Engineering Resources.

I'm not sure you can lay this totally at the feet of Israel.  But I'm sure that it is possible that Israeli Authorities might be able to render assistance if asked.  I have no reason to believe that Israel wants medical issues radiation out from Marda.

Just My Thought,

Most Respectfully.
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Lie Of The Century*

Well it’s happened. It’s real. Mr Jared Kushner, the son-in-law and Senior Advisor of President Trump has delivered 136 pages of lies, suppositions and conjuring tricks to seduce or compel us Palestinians to accept our fate and surrender our rights. What rights? As far as this document is concerned Palestinians have no rights whatsoever and as for a Palestinian perspective, what is that?

The Palestinians were not even invited to Manama, let alone considered. What about the Israelis? Were they there? Were they invited? On the face of it, no, but in reality they were amply represented. What is Jared Kushner if not the team captain for the Greater Israel Project? After all, he is Jewish, an ardent Zionist, an investor in the illegal settlements in Palestine and an advocate, par excellence, for Israeli survival and supremacy.

The Lie Of The Century


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Lie Of The Century*
> 
> Well it’s happened. It’s real. Mr Jared Kushner, the son-in-law and Senior Advisor of President Trump has delivered 136 pages of lies, suppositions and conjuring tricks to seduce or compel us Palestinians to accept our fate and surrender our rights. What rights? As far as this document is concerned Palestinians have no rights whatsoever and as for a Palestinian perspective, what is that?
> 
> The Palestinians were not even invited to Manama, let alone considered. What about the Israelis? Were they there? Were they invited? On the face of it, no, but in reality they were amply represented. What is Jared Kushner if not the team captain for the Greater Israel Project? After all, he is Jewish, an ardent Zionist, an investor in the illegal settlements in Palestine and an advocate, par excellence, for Israeli survival and supremacy.
> 
> The Lie Of The Century



_But, hang on a minute, how could an occupier who seized our land by brute force be made a legitimate land-lord over us?_

But enough about the Turks.

_Nowhere in the document was there any mention of Palestinian political rights, the right of return of the Palestinian refugees or even the Israeli occupation of Palestine. _

What would they mention imaginary things?

_Surrender is not in our character. We’d rather die standing up, defending our rights than exist, kneeling at the feet of our self-appointed land-lords and benefactors._

That's why "your" territory gets smaller and smaller and smaller.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,

You make a similar mistake as our friend "P F Tinmore" makes. 



Toddsterpatriot said:


> _But, hang on a minute, how could an occupier who seized our land by brute force... ?_



*(COMMENT)*_
_
The occupier _(in this case you mean the Israelis) _DID NOT seize our land _(in this case meaning Arab Palestinian land)_ by brute force."   Israel did not seize any Arab Palestinian sovereign territory. 



Toddsterpatriot said:


> _... be made a legitimate land-lord over us?_



*(COMMENT)*

Israel holds three authorities:

•  Article 43 Hague Regulation. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.

•  That authority agreed to by the Arab Palestinians in the Oslo Accords _(A/51/889-S/1997/357 Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip 28 September 1995)_

•  Article 2(4) UN Charter.  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.

•  Article 51 of the UN Charter.  Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense.​
I see no evidence that Israel wants to actually be responsible for the albatross of the Arab Palestinian.  It is essentially a failed state that is parasitic on donor contributions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Lie Of The Century*
> 
> Well it’s happened. It’s real. Mr Jared Kushner, the son-in-law and Senior Advisor of President Trump has delivered 136 pages of lies, suppositions and conjuring tricks to seduce or compel us Palestinians to accept our fate and surrender our rights. What rights? As far as this document is concerned Palestinians have no rights whatsoever and as for a Palestinian perspective, what is that?
> 
> The Palestinians were not even invited to Manama, let alone considered. What about the Israelis? Were they there? Were they invited? On the face of it, no, but in reality they were amply represented. What is Jared Kushner if not the team captain for the Greater Israel Project? After all, he is Jewish, an ardent Zionist, an investor in the illegal settlements in Palestine and an advocate, par excellence, for Israeli survival and supremacy.
> 
> The Lie Of The Century



My, that was an opinion pretty typical of the angry Islamist.


----------



## Terri4Trump

*Fuck Palestine* (there is no Palestine anyway)
*Fuck Islam*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> You make a similar mistake as our friend "P F Tinmore" makes.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _But, hang on a minute, how could an occupier who seized our land by brute force... ?_
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The occupier _(in this case you mean the Israelis) _DID NOT seize our land _(in this case meaning Arab Palestinian land)_ by brute force."   Israel did not seize any Arab Palestinian sovereign territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... be made a legitimate land-lord over us?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel holds three authorities:
> 
> •  Article 43 Hague Regulation. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> 
> •  That authority agreed to by the Arab Palestinians in the Oslo Accords _(A/51/889-S/1997/357 Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip 28 September 1995)_
> 
> •  Article 2(4) UN Charter.  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> •  Article 51 of the UN Charter.  Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense.​
> I see no evidence that Israel wants to actually be responsible for the albatross of the Arab Palestinian.  It is essentially a failed state that is parasitic on donor contributions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


*You make a similar mistake as our friend "P F Tinmore" makes. *

Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Lie Of The Century*
> 
> Well it’s happened. It’s real. Mr Jared Kushner, the son-in-law and Senior Advisor of President Trump has delivered 136 pages of lies, suppositions and conjuring tricks to seduce or compel us Palestinians to accept our fate and surrender our rights. What rights? As far as this document is concerned Palestinians have no rights whatsoever and as for a Palestinian perspective, what is that?
> 
> The Palestinians were not even invited to Manama, let alone considered. What about the Israelis? Were they there? Were they invited? On the face of it, no, but in reality they were amply represented. What is Jared Kushner if not the team captain for the Greater Israel Project? After all, he is Jewish, an ardent Zionist, an investor in the illegal settlements in Palestine and an advocate, par excellence, for Israeli survival and supremacy.
> 
> The Lie Of The Century



 The link didn't work for me but I have a few points to make just from the headlines:

1)  The political part of the plan hasn't been put forth yet--perhaps that will come in September.  This is the economic part.  The oil-rich Arab countries and American businessmen are willing to invest in the West Bank and Gaza.  What's wrong with that?

2)  How could the Palestinians be invited to Bahrain when they declared from the outset that they weren't prepared to come?

3)  Even if the first part of the plan had a political component to it, what difference would that really make?  The Palestinians have rejected every political plan in the past.  Remember, the Arabic language has no word corresponding to the English word "compromise" or the Hebrew word "p'sharah."


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> You make a similar mistake as our friend "P F Tinmore" makes.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _But, hang on a minute, how could an occupier who seized our land by brute force... ?_
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The occupier _(in this case you mean the Israelis) _DID NOT seize our land _(in this case meaning Arab Palestinian land)_ by brute force."   Israel did not seize any Arab Palestinian sovereign territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... be made a legitimate land-lord over us?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel holds three authorities:
> 
> •  Article 43 Hague Regulation. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> 
> •  That authority agreed to by the Arab Palestinians in the Oslo Accords _(A/51/889-S/1997/357 Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip 28 September 1995)_
> 
> •  Article 2(4) UN Charter.  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> •  Article 51 of the UN Charter.  Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense.​
> I see no evidence that Israel wants to actually be responsible for the albatross of the Arab Palestinian.  It is essentially a failed state that is parasitic on donor contributions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI. Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.

You don't make any sense.

BTW, you are still dancing around one of me previous posts.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> You make a similar mistake as our friend "P F Tinmore" makes.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _But, hang on a minute, how could an occupier who seized our land by brute force... ?_
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The occupier _(in this case you mean the Israelis) _DID NOT seize our land _(in this case meaning Arab Palestinian land)_ by brute force."   Israel did not seize any Arab Palestinian sovereign territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... be made a legitimate land-lord over us?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel holds three authorities:
> 
> •  Article 43 Hague Regulation. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> 
> •  That authority agreed to by the Arab Palestinians in the Oslo Accords _(A/51/889-S/1997/357 Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip 28 September 1995)_
> 
> •  Article 2(4) UN Charter.  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> •  Article 51 of the UN Charter.  Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense.​
> I see no evidence that Israel wants to actually be responsible for the albatross of the Arab Palestinian.  It is essentially a failed state that is parasitic on donor contributions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI. Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> 
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of me previous posts.
Click to expand...


Even if what you say is true, which it isn't, that's all a part of the past.  The equation now is making Life better for everyone in the near future.  When Communism fell in 1989, Eastern Europe was able to transform itself to freedom and democracy.  The Arab Spring could not achieve this result in 2011 for the Arab nations, because they are held back by Islam.  Palestine would be no different.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,

Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.


*(COMMENT)*

Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.

For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point. 

_Sincerely,_
_R_​


P F Tinmore said:


> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.


*(COMMENT)*

Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance. 

In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.



P F Tinmore said:


> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.


*(COMMENT)*

The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.

The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.



P F Tinmore said:


> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.


*(COMMENT)*

I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:




​
So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.


There was no civil war.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no civil war.
Click to expand...


Of course there was.  Jews started coming back to their ancestral homeland in great numbers in the 1800's, in movements known as the First and Second Aliyahs, long before the Balfour Declaration.  By the time of fighting between Jewish and Arab Palestinians prior to the British leaving, there were great amounts of both populations.  It was actually a 3-way match, but while the Palestinian Jews were fighting for a state, the Arabs were just rioting and massacring Jews with no clear-cut goal in mind, as is their nature.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,

Call it what you will.  The is no question in my mind that since both the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians had citizenship under the same lae, THEN a conflict between citizens of the under that same authority is a "Civil War.".



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no civil war.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You may call it what you will.  That is now over taken by events.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...


Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.

In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.

This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
Click to expand...


*In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *

Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?

*This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*

Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?

*This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *

War is hell.

* The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*

I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
Click to expand...


1)  According to the Partition Plan, Israel took over all the territory designated for it.  It can't really be called a "conquest and annexation" since there was no independent state of Palestine in May of 1948.

2)  As for the right of return, many Palestinians still live in the West Bank!  Not everyone lives in the same place as their grandparents.  America, for instance, is a land of immigrants.  Any Arabs living in Jordan or Lebanon for the moment, will be compensated generously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?



On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.

Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.




You will be sure to pass that on during the next re-write of the Hamas charter? There’s a good fellow.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
Click to expand...


Thanks, but what you posted wasn't a definition of annexation.

*Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.*

When you argue that claim in front of an Israeli judge, let me know their reaction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what you posted wasn't a definition of annexation.
> 
> *Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.*
> 
> When you argue that claim in front of an Israeli judge, let me know their reaction.
Click to expand...

 Israel's kangaroo court.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what you posted wasn't a definition of annexation.
> 
> *Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.*
> 
> When you argue that claim in front of an Israeli judge, let me know their reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's kangaroo court.
Click to expand...


I agree, they'd laugh at your silly ass.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what you posted wasn't a definition of annexation.
> 
> *Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.*
> 
> When you argue that claim in front of an Israeli judge, let me know their reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, they'd laugh at your silly ass.
Click to expand...

They "legalize" theft all of the time.

Bunch of freeloaders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what you posted wasn't a definition of annexation.
> 
> *Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.*
> 
> When you argue that claim in front of an Israeli judge, let me know their reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, they'd laugh at your silly ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They "legalize" theft all of the time.
> 
> Bunch of freeloaders.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians never owned anything.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:

◈  "civil war"
◈  "succession" 
◈  "self-determination"​


P F Tinmore said:


> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.


*(COMMENT)*

In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence. 

This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded. 



P F Tinmore said:


> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.


*(COMMENT)*

These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,

Well, there is a "layman's" interpretation of the law.  BUT then there is actually what the law says.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Thanks, but what you posted wasn't a definition of annexation.
> 
> *Of course, the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.*
> 
> When you argue that claim in front of an Israeli judge, let me know their reaction.


*(COMMENT)*

When the pro-Terrorist and Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians argue this question _(acquisition of territory by force is illegal)_ they cite:

•  List of International Law Violation:


​So!  What does the Law say?

◈  First, the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States is NOT actually Law ("A/RES/25/2625 XXV") or a binding resolution.  It is a set of Principles.  And what it says is:

The territory of a State shall not be the object of military occupation resulting from the use of force in contravention of the provisions of the Charter. The territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force. No territorial acquisition resulting from the threat or use of force shall be recognized as legal. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as affecting:

Provisions of the Charter or any international agreement prior to the Charter regime and valid under international law; or


The powers of the Security Council under the Charter.
Israel is not in violations of any principle cited here.  And oddly enough Israel is NOT in contravention of the provisions of the Charter.

◈  Secondly, the UN Charter says:

All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the *threat* or *use of force* against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or *in any other manner inconsistent* with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
The Arab League invaded and the war did not end until the Treaties were signed.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what you posted wasn't a definition of annexation.
> 
> *Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.*
> 
> When you argue that claim in front of an Israeli judge, let me know their reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, they'd laugh at your silly ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They "legalize" theft all of the time.
> 
> Bunch of freeloaders.
Click to expand...


What theft is legalized? I assume you saw this on a YouTube video and just presume it’s true. 

This is another unfounded and unsupported claim.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
Click to expand...

1)  Artificial cut-off date.  2)  Israel took whatever was allowed to it under the Partition Plan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.


The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*

You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.

In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> Well, there is a "layman's" interpretation of the law.  BUT then there is actually what the law says.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what you posted wasn't a definition of annexation.
> 
> *Of course, the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.*
> 
> When you argue that claim in front of an Israeli judge, let me know their reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the pro-Terrorist and Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians argue this question _(acquisition of territory by force is illegal)_ they cite:
> 
> •  List of International Law Violation:
> View attachment 267077​So!  What does the Law say?
> 
> ◈  First, the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States is NOT actually Law ("A/RES/25/2625 XXV") or a binding resolution.  It is a set of Principles.  And what it says is:
> 
> The territory of a State shall not be the object of military occupation resulting from the use of force in contravention of the provisions of the Charter. The territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force. No territorial acquisition resulting from the threat or use of force shall be recognized as legal. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as affecting:
> 
> Provisions of the Charter or any international agreement prior to the Charter regime and valid under international law; or
> 
> 
> The powers of the Security Council under the Charter.
> Israel is not in violations of any principle cited here.  And oddly enough Israel is NOT in contravention of the provisions of the Charter.
> 
> ◈  Secondly, the UN Charter says:
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the *threat* or *use of force* against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or *in any other manner inconsistent* with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
> The Arab League invaded and the war did not end until the Treaties were signed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The territory of a State shall not be the object of military occupation resulting from the use of force in contravention of the provisions of the Charter. The territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force. No territorial acquisition resulting from the threat or use of force shall be recognized as legal. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as affecting:


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding Tinny that the Turks were their landlords is not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist terrorists (later turned IDF) rolled their military over the civilian population, driving out 750 thousand of that population, destroying hundreds of villages and urban centers, and claiming all of the land for Jews when Jews were only a few percent of the population before WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you place the blame on the Palestinians.
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are still dancing around one of my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)  Artificial cut-off date.  2)  Israel took whatever was allowed to it under the Partition Plan.
Click to expand...




ForeverYoung436 said:


> 2) Israel took whatever was allowed to it under the Partition Plan.


The partition plan was rejected and never implemented by the Security Council as required. Consequently, there was no territory allowed to Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Sometimes I don't explain my thoughts as clearly as they should be explained.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before I forget, upon reflection, I should think I owe you an apology.  I misspoke in that context.  You are right.
> 
> For nearly 800 years, the Turks were "AS YOU RIGHTLY SAY" were the sovereigns over the disputed territories.  I was looking deeper and fouled-up that point.
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _R_​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to May 1948, any conflict between the Arab Palestinian and the Jewish Palestinian was of a civil war nature; not an invader over inhabitance.
> 
> In a deeper context, there is a direct connection between the meaning of a "civil war" and that of "succession."  And "succession" is one _(of many)_ faces of self-determination.  One simply cannot, as so often is done, look at those events _(roughly 1946-1948)_ with these broad brush strokes that you tend to paint them with.    In any event, the War of Independence (civil war for self-determination and succession), in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are over "period" → full stop.  Who won or lost are inconsequential lines of thought.  The question of 1948, (in terms of the West Bank and Gaza Strip) is settled.  YOU must move on from that point on and bring yourself up to date.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The continuation of the conflict "is" driven by the Arab Palestinians that have refused to accept the actual outcome and established a set of corrupt governments that are nothing more than a means for Arab Palestinian Leaders to line their pockets.
> 
> The tool they use "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public for the extortion of monetary allowances in exchange for peace.  And that is the principal characteristics of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have (honestly) gone back and looked for a legitimate question that I might have missed.  As you know, I don't answer propagandized positions.  I move along the logical path as the Great Philosophers followed:
> 
> View attachment 267039​
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sorry... If there is a question I missed, you'll have to restate it for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it really was not a question. It was something that I expected that you would refute.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. *
> 
> Eliminated the Palestinians? They sure have plenty left over. Are you sure?
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> *This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. *
> 
> War is hell.
> 
> * The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.*
> 
> I agree, they should start walking to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine.*
> 
> Annexation? Care to post the definition you're using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On September 22, 1948, during a truce in the war, the Provisional State Council of Israel passed a law annexing all land that Israel had captured in that war, and declaring that from then on, any part of Palestine taken by the Israeli army would automatically be annexed to Israel.
> 
> Borders of Israel - Wikipedia​
> Of course the acquisition of territory by force is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)  Artificial cut-off date.  2)  Israel took whatever was allowed to it under the Partition Plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Israel took whatever was allowed to it under the Partition Plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partition plan was rejected and never implemented by the Security Council as required. Consequently, there was no territory allowed to Israel.
Click to expand...


* Consequently, there was no territory allowed to Israel. *

And yet, each time the Arabs started a war, Israeli territory increased. Kinda cool, eh?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Israel started out, under the "Right of Self-determination" within the boundaries established under the recommendation that was adopted covered in Annex A to A/RES/181 (II) of the General Assembly, 29 November 1947*.*



P F Tinmore said:


> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't know what Talking Point Paper to which you are referring.  Did I give you a reference or link sometime in the past?

The Arab League Armed Forces cross their boundary and entered Israel, as was declared at mid-night 14/15 May '48.



			
				2006 Encyclopædia Britannica • Page 92 said:
			
		

> Arab-Israeli wars Series of military conflicts fought between various
> Arab countries and Israel (1948–49, 1956, 1967, 1969–70, 1973, and
> 1982). The first war (1948–49) began when Israel declared itself an independent
> state following the United Nations’ partition of PALESTINE. Protesting
> this move, five Arab countries—Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Lebanon, and
> Syria—attacked Israel.



As far as making "military conquest" an issue, that is a matter of defensible borders.  Most of the territorial disputes were resolved.



			
				2006 Encyclopædia Britannica • Page 94 said:
			
		

> In 1974 the PLO was formally recognized by the UN, and Arafat became the first leader
> of a nongovernmental organization to address the UN. In 1988 he acknowledged Israel’s right
> to exist, and in 1993 he formally recognized Israel during direct talks regarding land controlled by Israel since the SIX-DAY WAR.



The Arab Palestinians, continued a campaign of "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public.  This campaign had the goal: to intimidate or coerce a civilian population to influence the policy of their government. 

The State of Israel:


 ​

			
				2006 Encyclopædia Britannica • Page 965 said:
			
		

> *Israel* _offıcially_ *State of Israel Country*, Middle East, at the eastern
> end of the Mediterranean Sea. Area: 8,367 sq mi (21,671 sq km). Population
> (2005 est.): 6,681,000 (includes population of GOLAN HEIGHTS and
> east Jerusalem; excludes population of theWEST BANK). Capital: JERUSALEM.
> Jews constitute some four-fifths of the population and Arabs about onefifth.
> Languages: Hebrew, Arabic (both official).



It is what it is, the simple ground truth.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

You can deny reality all you wish; and I cannot treat your illness. 



P F Tinmore said:


> The partition plan was rejected and never implemented by the Security Council as required. Consequently, there was no territory allowed to Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

You can deny all you want, but in the end - your denial does not affect the reality of implementation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab League Armed Forces cross their boundary and entered Israel, as was declared at mid-night 14/15 May '48.


No they didn't. That is just an Israeli bullshit talking point. Post a 1948 map of Israel then we can discuss where the Arab armies entered Israel.

Cue song and dance.
3
2
1


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
Click to expand...


_The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_

The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab League Armed Forces cross their boundary and entered Israel, as was declared at mid-night 14/15 May '48.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't. That is just an Israeli bullshit talking point. Post a 1948 map of Israel then we can discuss where the Arab armies entered Israel.
> 
> Cue song and dance.
> 3
> 2
> 1
Click to expand...


The map of 1948 is in Post #1467 in this very thread, just a couple of ones above this one.  No song-and-dance involved.  And, for the last time, Palestine was the name of a territory (like Scandinavia), not an independent state.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
Click to expand...

Who did they take that land from?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
Click to expand...


I can't think of anyone, can you?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab League Armed Forces cross their boundary and entered Israel, as was declared at mid-night 14/15 May '48.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't. That is just an Israeli bullshit talking point. Post a 1948 map of Israel then we can discuss where the Arab armies entered Israel.
> 
> Cue song and dance.
> 3
> 2
> 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The map of 1948 is in Post #1467 in this very thread, just a couple of ones above this one.  No song-and-dance involved.  And, for the last time, Palestine was the name of a territory (like Scandinavia), not an independent state.
Click to expand...

Uhhh, that is not a 1948 map of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
Click to expand...


That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
Who was it taken from?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
Click to expand...

Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
Click to expand...

As usual, you duck, sidestep and evade.

It's a simple question, not requiring a YouTube video. If sovereign land was taken, what land was taken and who was it taken from?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
Click to expand...


Is that going to tell us who they took land from?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli army launches incursion into Gaza

GAZA, (PIC)

The Israeli occupation army on Monday morning launched a limited incursion into southern Gaza.

Local sources said that five military bulldozers in the early morning hours rolled a few hundred meters into Abasan town, east of the southern Gaza Strip city of Khan Yunis, and leveled Palestinian lands.

In the neighboring city of Rafah, the Israeli occupation forces opened fire at Palestinian farmers working in their border lands. No injuries were reported.

Meanwhile, the Israeli navy heavily opened fire at Palestinian fishing boats sailing off the shore of northern Gaza.

  Read more at  
Israeli army launches incursion into Gaza
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli army launches incursion into Gaza
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation army on Monday morning launched a limited incursion into southern Gaza.
> 
> Local sources said that five military bulldozers in the early morning hours rolled a few hundred meters into Abasan town, east of the southern Gaza Strip city of Khan Yunis, and leveled Palestinian lands.
> 
> In the neighboring city of Rafah, the Israeli occupation forces opened fire at Palestinian farmers working in their border lands. No injuries were reported.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Israeli navy heavily opened fire at Palestinian fishing boats sailing off the shore of northern Gaza.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli army launches incursion into Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



I didn't see any indication of what sovereign land was taken.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli army launches incursion into Gaza
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation army on Monday morning launched a limited incursion into southern Gaza.
> 
> Local sources said that five military bulldozers in the early morning hours rolled a few hundred meters into Abasan town, east of the southern Gaza Strip city of Khan Yunis, and leveled Palestinian lands.



What does "leveled Pal'istanian lands", mean?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you duck, sidestep and evade.
> 
> It's a simple question, not requiring a YouTube video. If sovereign land was taken, what land was taken and who was it taken from?
Click to expand...


He's saying that because the Armistice Agreements mention the international lines of the territory of Palestine.  But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Israeli occupation’s fig leaf

There is an argument to be made that there should be a total boycott of the entire fabricated system of military “justice” in the occupied West Bank. This is a step some Palestinian political prisoners have actually taken.

Samidoun – the political support network for Palestinian prisoners – reports that Ghassan Zawahreh just this month declared a boycott of Israel’s military courts. Zawahreh is a prominent left-wing activist in Dheisheh refugee camp, near the West Bank city of Bethlehem. He has spent years in and out of Israeli dungeons and is currently interned by Israeli occupiers without charge or trial – their system of so-called “administrative detention”.

Zawahreh sent a letter to the court through his lawyer stating that, “administrative detention is a heinous crime for the ages. What is even more criminal is the occupation’s attempts to mislead through mock courts and charades where the executioner and the ruler, dressed up in military suits, represent the occupation and its crimes.

“I will not be a part of this charade until administrative detention is ended once and for all. I reject this court and refuse to be represented by anyone in it”.

  Read more at  
The Israeli occupation’s fig leaf
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you duck, sidestep and evade.
> 
> It's a simple question, not requiring a YouTube video. If sovereign land was taken, what land was taken and who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's saying that because the Armistice Agreements mention the international lines of the territory of Palestine.  But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N.
Click to expand...


You are correct. If you wind him to up a bit, he will eventually circle back to the Treaty of Lausanne creating the State of Pally'land and then invent a litany of "International laws" (or cut and paste a YouTube video) that has no relevance.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you duck, sidestep and evade.
> 
> It's a simple question, not requiring a YouTube video. If sovereign land was taken, what land was taken and who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's saying that because the Armistice Agreements mention the international lines of the territory of Palestine.  But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N.
Click to expand...


*But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N. *

No Arab signers?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli occupation’s fig leaf
> 
> There is an argument to be made that there should be a total boycott of the entire fabricated system of military “justice” in the occupied West Bank. This is a step some Palestinian political prisoners have actually taken.
> 
> Samidoun – the political support network for Palestinian prisoners – reports that Ghassan Zawahreh just this month declared a boycott of Israel’s military courts. Zawahreh is a prominent left-wing activist in Dheisheh refugee camp, near the West Bank city of Bethlehem. He has spent years in and out of Israeli dungeons and is currently interned by Israeli occupiers without charge or trial – their system of so-called “administrative detention”.
> 
> Zawahreh sent a letter to the court through his lawyer stating that, “administrative detention is a heinous crime for the ages. What is even more criminal is the occupation’s attempts to mislead through mock courts and charades where the executioner and the ruler, dressed up in military suits, represent the occupation and its crimes.
> 
> “I will not be a part of this charade until administrative detention is ended once and for all. I reject this court and refuse to be represented by anyone in it”.
> 
> Read more at
> The Israeli occupation’s fig leaf
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



I didn't see any indication of what sovereign land was taken.

P F Tinmore will be appearing here all week, folks. Be sure to tip your waitresses.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you duck, sidestep and evade.
> 
> It's a simple question, not requiring a YouTube video. If sovereign land was taken, what land was taken and who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's saying that because the Armistice Agreements mention the international lines of the territory of Palestine.  But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N. *
> 
> No Arab signers?
Click to expand...

Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you duck, sidestep and evade.
> 
> It's a simple question, not requiring a YouTube video. If sovereign land was taken, what land was taken and who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's saying that because the Armistice Agreements mention the international lines of the territory of Palestine.  But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N. *
> 
> No Arab signers?
Click to expand...


Yes, they were also signed by representatives from Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Transjordan.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> 
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you duck, sidestep and evade.
> 
> It's a simple question, not requiring a YouTube video. If sovereign land was taken, what land was taken and who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's saying that because the Armistice Agreements mention the international lines of the territory of Palestine.  But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N. *
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
Click to expand...


Pal'istanian was a geographic area. How could a geographic area be a party to any conflict?


Still no response in connection with what sovereign land was taken?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
> Who was it taken from?
> 
> 
> 
> Read the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you duck, sidestep and evade.
> 
> It's a simple question, not requiring a YouTube video. If sovereign land was taken, what land was taken and who was it taken from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's saying that because the Armistice Agreements mention the international lines of the territory of Palestine.  But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But the Agreements were signed by representatives of the Government of the State of Israel, and that is how they were ratified by the U.N. *
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
Click to expand...


Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> No Arab signers?





P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.


*(COMMENT)*

With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Palestine was supposed to be under UN administration. Where were they?

You can't blame the Palestinians for the UN dropping the ball.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*WATCH: Israeli soldiers break into Palestinian school, arrest 10-year-old*

**
*You can't get more candy ass than that.*

*WATCH: Israeli soldiers break into Palestinian school, arrest 10-year-old | +972 Magazine*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> *WATCH: Israeli soldiers break into Palestinian school, arrest 10-year-old*
> 
> **
> *You can't get more candy ass than that.*
> 
> *WATCH: Israeli soldiers break into Palestinian school, arrest 10-year-old | +972 Magazine*




The Israel apologists can only evade and change the subject as always after this ass beating and the ass beating they got from the OP in the first post.LOL


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was supposed to be under UN administration. Where were they?
> 
> You can't blame the Palestinians for the UN dropping the ball.
Click to expand...



Of course you can blame the Palestinians for failing to participate in creating self governing institutions.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You are correct.  Under Article 77, the trusteeship system should have taken responsibilities for the territories that were subject to the Mandate.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was supposed to be under UN administration. Where were they?
> 
> You can't blame the Palestinians for the UN dropping the ball.


*(COMMENT)*

Having said that, while the Recommendation did not actually require it, → it was always envisioned that both the Provisional Jewish Government and the Provisional Arab Government would accept independence.  How wrong the were.


			
				PART I • F • ADMISSION TO MEMBERSHIP IN THE UNITED NATIONS • A/RES/181(II) of 29 November 1947 said:
			
		

> *When the independence of either the Arab or the Jewish State* as envisaged in this plan has become effective and the declaration and undertaking, as envisaged in this plan, have been signed by either of them, sympathetic consideration should be given to its application for admission to membership in the United Nations in accordance with Article 4 of the Charter of the United Nations.


The UN Palestine Commission (UNPC) had foreseen this eventuality but were not equipped to handle the Arab League Invasion.  By the time the Armistice Arrangements had been agreed upon, the Arab League forces (under the color of law), there was on undefined territory under the Armistice Arrangements.  The Arab League had taken what they could with the long-range intent to keep it. 

The Arab League were, in fact, the external nations acquiring territory by force.  Jordan's approach was to seize the territory, occupy it, and then Annex it.

Egypt's approach was only slightly different.  They to seized the territory and occupied it. However, the Egyptians  Annex developed an alternative.  They established a Military Governorship with a puppet government _(which the Egyptians dissolved in 1959)_.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

From left, PEN International chair Jennifer Clement, prize winners Gioconda Belli and Dareen Tatour, and Oxfam Novib director Michiel Servaes.

Four months after her release from an Israeli prison, Palestinian poet and photographer Dareen Tatour received the Oxfam Novib PEN Award for Freedom of Expression in The Hague in January.

Oxfam Novib, the Dutch affiliate of the international charity Oxfam, said it awarded Tatour the prize to highlight “the growing repression of critical voices in both Israel and the occupied Palestinian territories.”

How Dareen Tatour found a "magic pen" in Israeli prison


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



What else is on YouTube?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I generally tackle one issue at a time, unless there is an unmistakable chain of events or causes.  I showed such a chain just recently:
> 
> ◈  "civil war"
> ◈  "succession"
> ◈  "self-determination"​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact."  And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> This issue of "military conquest" and "annexation of Palestine" is not a question-based Arab Palestinian Rights.  It is an excuse for the people that would not cooperate with Article 22 objectives and then refused to participate in national building and the creation of self-governing institutions.  The actual military confrontation _(15 May '48 and forward)_ was NOT _(repeat)_ NOT between the Jewish Provisional Government and the Arab Higher Committee.  It was between the Israeli Government and the Arab League Nations.  The Arab High Committee rejected any recommendations, invitations to participate, or any nation-building activities in lieu of whining about what they demand that was never theirs.  And the Arab Palestinians have been on the criminal side of the equation ever since the Arab League invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a violation of the Palestinian's inalienable rights as were enumerated in subsequent UN resolutions. The right to return is one of these enumerated rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These may be 'rights,' but they do not override the inalienable of Israel.  In fact, they do NOT establish an obligation to appease the Arab Palestinian in any way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "intent" leads to a "plan" which _(in turn)_ leads to "execution and impact." And I am not prepared to "interpret and assail" what David Ben-Gurion, _et al_, had in mind between 1946 - 1948 in the pre-Arab Invasion Phase of the Arab-Israeli War for Israeli Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab countries did not invade Israel. In 1948 Israel did not have any defined territory to invade. The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> 
> You are not connecting the dots. You keep falling back on Israel's bullshit talking points. There is only one way to change an Arab state into a Jewish state. Recorded history, documents, and facts on the ground, affirm that my statements are correct.
> 
> In the case of Israel, there was a pre planned and executed elimination of the Palestinians by military attacks on the civilian population. This was a military conquest and annexation of Palestine. All of Israeli territory was acquired in this manner.​
> Without smokescreening the issues with a data dump, show me where I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Arab countries fought Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*_
> 
> The Arab countries got their asses kicked by Israeli forces *inside Palestine.*
> And when it was over, Israel was larger than it was before the Arab forces attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did they take that land from?
Click to expand...


Still nothing, huh?

That's the question you always duck. What land was taken?
Who was it taken from?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are correct.  Under Article 77, the trusteeship system should have taken responsibilities for the territories that were subject to the Mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was supposed to be under UN administration. Where were they?
> 
> You can't blame the Palestinians for the UN dropping the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Having said that, while the Recommendation did not actually require it, → it was always envisioned that both the Provisional Jewish Government and the Provisional Arab Government would accept independence.  How wrong the were.
> 
> 
> 
> PART I • F • ADMISSION TO MEMBERSHIP IN THE UNITED NATIONS • A/RES/181(II) of 29 November 1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When the independence of either the Arab or the Jewish State* as envisaged in this plan has become effective and the declaration and undertaking, as envisaged in this plan, have been signed by either of them, sympathetic consideration should be given to its application for admission to membership in the United Nations in accordance with Article 4 of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN Palestine Commission (UNPC) had foreseen this eventuality but were not equipped to handle the Arab League Invasion.  By the time the Armistice Arrangements had been agreed upon, the Arab League forces (under the color of law), there was on undefined territory under the Armistice Arrangements.  The Arab League had taken what they could with the long-range intent to keep it.
> 
> The Arab League were, in fact, the external nations acquiring territory by force.  Jordan's approach was to seize the territory, occupy it, and then Annex it.
> 
> Egypt's approach was only slightly different.  They to seized the territory and occupied it. However, the Egyptians  Annex developed an alternative.  They established a Military Governorship with a puppet government _(which the Egyptians dissolved in 1959)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




			
				PART I • F • ADMISSION TO MEMBERSHIP IN THE UNITED NATIONS • A/RES/181(II) of 29 November 1947 said:
			
		

> *When the independence of either the Arab or the Jewish State* as envisaged in this plan has become effective, blah, blah, blah.


There was no resolution 181. Without Palestinian approval, the UN would have to violate its own charter to implement the plan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So, if the Palestinians had no sovereignty, who was expected to sign resolution 181?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.


A British pre condition was for the Palestinians to agree with their settler colonial project. The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A British pre condition was for the Palestinians to agree with their settler colonial project. The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now.
Click to expand...


The “condition” you mention has nothing to do with settler colonialism. 

The Arab Palestinians have to agree to the self determination of the Jewish people in the homeland of the Jewish people. 

For someone who talks about the rights of peoples to self-determination all the time, you sure don’t seem to understand the concept.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if the Palestinians had no sovereignty, who was expected to sign resolution 181?
Click to expand...


Um. The self-governing institutions which the Arab Palestinians should have participated in, which would have led to a government which would have led to the fulfillment of the requirements for Statehood, which release the Mandate from its duties and which would have led to a functioning and sovereign State. 

You know, the exact same way Israel did it. And Jordan. And Syria, Iraq, Lebanon. And for that matter, Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia, Macedonia, Montenegro and Bosnia and Herzegovina.  

These steps are HOW States get made according to contemporary international law.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A British pre condition was for the Palestinians to agree with their settler colonial project. The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now.
Click to expand...


You acknowledge that the Arabs-Moslems you call “Pal’istanians” had no sovereignty. That tends to dismantle your silly claim to the “settler colonialism” slogan.

You actually suggest that the Arabs-Moslems were simply squatters whose landlord, (the Ottoman Turks), abandoned the property.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if the Palestinians had no sovereignty, who was expected to sign resolution 181?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um. The self-governing institutions which the Arab Palestinians should have participated in, which would have led to a government which would have led to the fulfillment of the requirements for Statehood, which release the Mandate from its duties and which would have led to a functioning and sovereign State.
> 
> You know, the exact same way Israel did it. And Jordan. And Syria, Iraq, Lebanon. And for that matter, Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia, Macedonia, Montenegro and Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> 
> These steps are HOW States get made according to contemporary international law.
Click to expand...

You spend too much time in Israeli bullshit propaganda. Israel was not at all like the other countries.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if the Palestinians had no sovereignty, who was expected to sign resolution 181?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um. The self-governing institutions which the Arab Palestinians should have participated in, which would have led to a government which would have led to the fulfillment of the requirements for Statehood, which release the Mandate from its duties and which would have led to a functioning and sovereign State.
> 
> You know, the exact same way Israel did it. And Jordan. And Syria, Iraq, Lebanon. And for that matter, Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia, Macedonia, Montenegro and Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> 
> These steps are HOW States get made according to contemporary international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spend too much time in Israeli bullshit propaganda. Israel was not at all like the other countries.
Click to expand...


What are the other countries like?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if the Palestinians had no sovereignty, who was expected to sign resolution 181?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um. The self-governing institutions which the Arab Palestinians should have participated in, which would have led to a government which would have led to the fulfillment of the requirements for Statehood, which release the Mandate from its duties and which would have led to a functioning and sovereign State.
> 
> You know, the exact same way Israel did it. And Jordan. And Syria, Iraq, Lebanon. And for that matter, Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia, Macedonia, Montenegro and Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> 
> These steps are HOW States get made according to contemporary international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spend too much time in Israeli bullshit propaganda. Israel was not at all like the other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the other countries like?
Click to expand...

All of the other countries had their normal inhabitant stay in their countries. In Palestine most of the people were removed in a settler colonial project. Those who remained became foreigners in their own land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A British pre condition was for the Palestinians to agree with their settler colonial project. The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now.
Click to expand...


*The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now. *

And how's that workin' out for them? DURR.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A British pre condition was for the Palestinians to agree with their settler colonial project. The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now. *
> 
> And how's that workin' out for them? DURR.
Click to expand...

Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A British pre condition was for the Palestinians to agree with their settler colonial project. The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now. *
> 
> And how's that workin' out for them? DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
Click to expand...


*Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians.*

And yet, their, and your, whining continues, non-stop.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  There was no Government of Palestine after mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Arab signers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the conflict. Therefore it was not a party to the armistice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there was no Arab land in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With the exception of the Liaison and Advisory role the Jewish Agency played, the British High Commissioner and Councils were devoid of any Arab Palestinian participation.  Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.   This was a completely opposite approach taken by the Jewish Agency; which participated in every aspect of government and was ready to hit the ground running when the Provisional Government was needed and formed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because the Arab Higher Committee emphatically refused to participate in the construction of self-government in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A British pre condition was for the Palestinians to agree with their settler colonial project. The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now. *
> 
> And how's that workin' out for them? DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
Click to expand...


It's not a "colonial" project.  Many Jews had no choice but to go to Israel, like my parents, grandparents and uncles, who were forced out of Poland after WW2.  Or the Ethiopian Jews during a drought in Africa.  Or Soviet Jews after the Soviet Union broke up.  They had no other safe haven.  Also, Israel is the Jews' ancestral homeland, from which they gave the Bible to the world.  Even now, all the Palestinian cities and towns in the West Bank are derived from Hebrew names:  Jericho (moon), Shechem (portion), Bethlehem (House of Bread), Hebron (friend), and Bethel (House of Gd).  What about Jerusalem (which in Hebrew means City of Peace)?  In Arabic it's called al-Kuds.  Kuds is derived from Mikdas (temple, or the Temples of Solomon and Herod).  Your Bible might have maps of Palestine, but in the actual text it's called Eretz Yisrael (or the Land of Israel).  As I heard a preacher on TBN once say,  "The promise of giving the land of Israel to the Jews is mentioned more often in the Bible than even the promise of salvation, that's how important it is."  Israel now speaks the same language (Hebrew), and has the same currency (shekels), that it had during Biblical times.  We also shouldn't imagine that the land was completely devoid of Jews from 70 CE to the 1800's.  This is the period when the Kabbalah (Jewish mysticism) was started in Tiberias and Sefad.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

OH, for heaven sake...

You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.

It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.



P F Tinmore said:


> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.


*(COMMENT)*

What is the message?

No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.

The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.

◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
      ※
      ※
      ※
      ※
◈   etc, etc, etc...​
They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.

Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"

Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018

​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.

When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.


Most Respectfully,
R
_I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
_See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
_I'm crying_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
Click to expand...

Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
Click to expand...


He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You spend too much time in Israeli bullshit propaganda. Israel was not at all like the other countries.



You have no reasonable argument to make concerning the lack of participation of Arab Palestinians in forming their own government and sovereignty, so you maneuver back into the really, really, lame "Israeli bullshit" excuse.

It is Arab Palestine which has not managed to act like other countries and pursue the steps necessary to creating territorial sovereignty.

But I agree that Israel is "not like other countries" -- no other existing nation has EVER had its reality or its right to exist questioned the way Israel has.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> All of the other countries had their normal inhabitant stay in their countries. In Palestine most of the people were removed in a settler colonial project. Those who remained became foreigners in their own land.



Oh please, give me a break.  There was something like 5 million people displaced in the Yugoslav wars.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians did not agree to it then and they don't agree to it now.



It is an inherent right of a peoples to self-determination.  That right to self-determination is not subject to the agreement of other peoples.


----------



## Shusha

I'm also going to add this idea that "Israel is different from other countries" is one of the hallmarks of antisemitism, specifically.  There are two unique features of antisemitism as it relates to other hatreds and forms of discrimination:  that Jews are judged by a different standard from all others and that Jews are accused of a "cosmic evil".  

Tinmore is fond of making use of the former:  trying to persuade us that there is something unique or special about the events leading to Israeli independence or the actions of the Israeli government since. 

There is not.  If one is to have an objective understanding of wars of independence, especially of an ethnic or cultural nature, in the context of this particular conversation, one can easily see that displacements and refugees are common and "normal".  Yet, Tinmore tries to paint a picture of some sort of special or unique status of Israelis (Jews).  And this is common to nearly all "pro-Palestinian" supporters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the other countries had their normal inhabitant stay in their countries. In Palestine most of the people were removed in a settler colonial project. Those who remained became foreigners in their own land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, give me a break.  There was something like 5 million people displaced in the Yugoslav wars.
Click to expand...

Deflection. Wrong thread.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> I'm also going to add this idea that "Israel is different from other countries" is one of the hallmarks of antisemitism, specifically.  There are two unique features of antisemitism as it relates to other hatreds and forms of discrimination:  that Jews are judged by a different standard from all others and that Jews are accused of a "cosmic evil".
> 
> Tinmore is fond of making use of the former:  trying to persuade us that there is something unique or special about the events leading to Israeli independence or the actions of the Israeli government since.
> 
> There is not.  If one is to have an objective understanding of wars of independence, especially of an ethnic or cultural nature, in the context of this particular conversation, one can easily see that displacements and refugees are common and "normal".  Yet, Tinmore tries to paint a picture of some sort of special or unique status of Israelis (Jews).  And this is common to nearly all "pro-Palestinian" supporters.





Shusha said:


> There are two unique features of antisemitism as it relates to other hatreds and forms of discrimination: that Jews are judged by a different standard from all others and that Jews are accused of a "cosmic evil".


What other country was founded by kicking out the locals?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also going to add this idea that "Israel is different from other countries" is one of the hallmarks of antisemitism, specifically.  There are two unique features of antisemitism as it relates to other hatreds and forms of discrimination:  that Jews are judged by a different standard from all others and that Jews are accused of a "cosmic evil".
> 
> Tinmore is fond of making use of the former:  trying to persuade us that there is something unique or special about the events leading to Israeli independence or the actions of the Israeli government since.
> 
> There is not.  If one is to have an objective understanding of wars of independence, especially of an ethnic or cultural nature, in the context of this particular conversation, one can easily see that displacements and refugees are common and "normal".  Yet, Tinmore tries to paint a picture of some sort of special or unique status of Israelis (Jews).  And this is common to nearly all "pro-Palestinian" supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two unique features of antisemitism as it relates to other hatreds and forms of discrimination: that Jews are judged by a different standard from all others and that Jews are accused of a "cosmic evil".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other country was founded by kicking out the locals?
Click to expand...


How much time do you have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
Click to expand...

Why are you always so one sided?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
Click to expand...


Why do you support terrorists?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the other countries had their normal inhabitant stay in their countries. In Palestine most of the people were removed in a settler colonial project. Those who remained became foreigners in their own land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, give me a break.  There was something like 5 million people displaced in the Yugoslav wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection. Wrong thread.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, you are deflecting.  And oddly enough you are deflecting away from your own arguments.  YOU claimed that all other countries had their normal inhabitants stay in their own countries.  That is patently, objectively untrue.

For example, in the former Yugoslavia, more than 5 million people were displaced or made refugees due to the civil conflict in which different ethnic groups were attempting to create their own self-determination and sovereignty.  Those five million people did not "stay".  They were removed, or they were uprooted in war.  (And should you ever want to have an actual conversation about actual international law and actual events, the calls for and results of return are fascinating and would be an interesting topic as applied to the Israel/Palestine conflict.)

Objectively, the same thing happened in Israel.  There is no "special evil" that the Jewish people visited upon the Arab Palestinians.  

The fact that you can't acknowledge that, demonstrates your insistence that different standards must apply to the Jewish people.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What other country was founded reconstituted by kicking out the locals invading colonists?



There.  Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also going to add this idea that "Israel is different from other countries" is one of the hallmarks of antisemitism, specifically.  There are two unique features of antisemitism as it relates to other hatreds and forms of discrimination:  that Jews are judged by a different standard from all others and that Jews are accused of a "cosmic evil".
> 
> Tinmore is fond of making use of the former:  trying to persuade us that there is something unique or special about the events leading to Israeli independence or the actions of the Israeli government since.
> 
> There is not.  If one is to have an objective understanding of wars of independence, especially of an ethnic or cultural nature, in the context of this particular conversation, one can easily see that displacements and refugees are common and "normal".  Yet, Tinmore tries to paint a picture of some sort of special or unique status of Israelis (Jews).  And this is common to nearly all "pro-Palestinian" supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two unique features of antisemitism as it relates to other hatreds and forms of discrimination: that Jews are judged by a different standard from all others and that Jews are accused of a "cosmic evil".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other country was founded by kicking out the locals?
Click to expand...


Shame on those colonial settler Arab-Moslem armies for kicking out the Arab-Moslem squatters as a part of the failed gee-had against Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support terrorists?
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, the old terrorist trope.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the other countries had their normal inhabitant stay in their countries. In Palestine most of the people were removed in a settler colonial project. Those who remained became foreigners in their own land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, give me a break.  There was something like 5 million people displaced in the Yugoslav wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection. Wrong thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, you are deflecting.  And oddly enough you are deflecting away from your own arguments.  YOU claimed that all other countries had their normal inhabitants stay in their own countries.  That is patently, objectively untrue.
> 
> For example, in the former Yugoslavia, more than 5 million people were displaced or made refugees due to the civil conflict in which different ethnic groups were attempting to create their own self-determination and sovereignty.  Those five million people did not "stay".  They were removed, or they were uprooted in war.  (And should you ever want to have an actual conversation about actual international law and actual events, the calls for and results of return are fascinating and would be an interesting topic as applied to the Israel/Palestine conflict.)
> 
> Objectively, the same thing happened in Israel.  There is no "special evil" that the Jewish people visited upon the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> The fact that you can't acknowledge that, demonstrates your insistence that different standards must apply to the Jewish people.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> For example, in the former Yugoslavia, more than 5 million people were displaced or made refugees due to the civil conflict


Where is their BDS?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the other countries had their normal inhabitant stay in their countries. In Palestine most of the people were removed in a settler colonial project. Those who remained became foreigners in their own land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, give me a break.  There was something like 5 million people displaced in the Yugoslav wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection. Wrong thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, you are deflecting.  And oddly enough you are deflecting away from your own arguments.  YOU claimed that all other countries had their normal inhabitants stay in their own countries.  That is patently, objectively untrue.
> 
> For example, in the former Yugoslavia, more than 5 million people were displaced or made refugees due to the civil conflict in which different ethnic groups were attempting to create their own self-determination and sovereignty.  Those five million people did not "stay".  They were removed, or they were uprooted in war.  (And should you ever want to have an actual conversation about actual international law and actual events, the calls for and results of return are fascinating and would be an interesting topic as applied to the Israel/Palestine conflict.)
> 
> Objectively, the same thing happened in Israel.  There is no "special evil" that the Jewish people visited upon the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> The fact that you can't acknowledge that, demonstrates your insistence that different standards must apply to the Jewish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example, in the former Yugoslavia, more than 5 million people were displaced or made refugees due to the civil conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is their BDS?
Click to expand...


They never found the need for a hate group?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh, the old terrorist trope.
Click to expand...


You love them so.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
Click to expand...


Look who's talking!  Unlike most of the Israeli supporters here, I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank, if only they would behave like normal ppl.  You, on the other hand, demonize the Israelis completely and never cut them any slack.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Israel. They are spending hundreds of millions of dollars just trying to shut up the Palestinians. Maybe they are afraid of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking!  Unlike most of the Israeli supporters here, I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank, if only they would behave like normal ppl.  You, on the other hand, demonize the Israelis completely and never cut them any slack.
Click to expand...




ForeverYoung436 said:


> I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank,


Where would they put it and how would they connect with the outside world.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking!  Unlike most of the Israeli supporters here, I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank, if only they would behave like normal ppl.  You, on the other hand, demonize the Israelis completely and never cut them any slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would they put it and how would they connect with the outside world.
Click to expand...


Does the outside world want a connection?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the other countries had their normal inhabitant stay in their countries. In Palestine most of the people were removed in a settler colonial project. Those who remained became foreigners in their own land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, give me a break.  There was something like 5 million people displaced in the Yugoslav wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection. Wrong thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, you are deflecting.  And oddly enough you are deflecting away from your own arguments.  YOU claimed that all other countries had their normal inhabitants stay in their own countries.  That is patently, objectively untrue.
> 
> For example, in the former Yugoslavia, more than 5 million people were displaced or made refugees due to the civil conflict in which different ethnic groups were attempting to create their own self-determination and sovereignty.  Those five million people did not "stay".  They were removed, or they were uprooted in war.  (And should you ever want to have an actual conversation about actual international law and actual events, the calls for and results of return are fascinating and would be an interesting topic as applied to the Israel/Palestine conflict.)
> 
> Objectively, the same thing happened in Israel.  There is no "special evil" that the Jewish people visited upon the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> The fact that you can't acknowledge that, demonstrates your insistence that different standards must apply to the Jewish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example, in the former Yugoslavia, more than 5 million people were displaced or made refugees due to the civil conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is their BDS?
Click to expand...



Thank you for admitting you were in error.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake...
> 
> You know as well as I do, that the Arab Palestinians (oh about 90%) never even lived within the sovereignty of Israel.  They would have to be about 70 years old or more.
> 
> It is not about patriotism, or "right of return" or for ideological reasons.  It is all about wanting what the Israeli has, about getting something for nothing.  It is about the accumulation of wealth.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the message?
> 
> No one is trying to gag the Arab Palestinian and their precious message.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has adequately demonstrated who they are and what kind of people they are.
> 
> ◈  They are a people that hide behind noncombatants to protect themselve.
> ◈  They believe their cause justifies terrorism _(the any and all means  message - without limitations)_.
> ◈  They believe that the assault on the Olympic Compound was justified.
> ◈   They believed the bus massacre on the coast road, and machinegunning children was justified.
> ◈   They believe that the many suicide bombings were justified.
> ◈   They believe it is justified to hijack commerical aircraft was justified.
> ◈   They believe that indiscriminate roket fire is justified.
> ◈   They believe that kidnap and murder is justified.
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ※
> ◈   etc, etc, etc...​
> They are a people that believed in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public and coerce the government to compromise Israel sovereignty and security is justified.  They are people that believe it is proper for them to operate in Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> Fatah: Temple Mount is "a completely Islamic site to which the Jews have no right"
> 
> Hamas justified the murder of Israeli with Al-Aqsa libel: "While blessing this heroic operation, we emphasize that harming the Al-Aqsa Mosque is a red line and that this operation is a response to warnings regarding the danger of what the occupation is currently doing, and what it intends to do at the Al-Aqsa Mosque."
> Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”   Source: Official Palestinian Authority TV, July 3, 2018
> 
> ​This is truly who they are judged by their actions and deeds.
> 
> When we think about the message that the Arab Palestinian is sending, we need to look at it closely; remembering that technically the Armistice Arrangements concerning Lebanon and Syria have never been discharged. → the 1948/49 Israeli War of Independence has never officially ended _(shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved)_.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together_
> _See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly_
> _I'm crying_
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking!  Unlike most of the Israeli supporters here, I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank, if only they would behave like normal ppl.  You, on the other hand, demonize the Israelis completely and never cut them any slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would they put it and how would they connect with the outside world.
Click to expand...



This isn't exactly hard.  See all those little green areas?  You connect them into two contiguous areas with a simple corridor connecting them.  (Excluding Gaza).   External access to Jordan can be achieved near Jericho.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel give you its book of talking points when you worked for the government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking!  Unlike most of the Israeli supporters here, I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank, if only they would behave like normal ppl.  You, on the other hand, demonize the Israelis completely and never cut them any slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would they put it and how would they connect with the outside world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't exactly hard.  See all those little green areas?  You connect them into two contiguous areas with a simple corridor connecting them.  (Excluding Gaza).   External access to Jordan can be achieved near Jericho.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Alarm bells should ring after the Manama workshop

Dumbfuck's deal of the century.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Trump’s Peace Plan Has Been Designed to Fail


----------



## Hollie

Kushner says Arab states should absorb Palestinian refugees | MEO


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Kushner says Arab states should absorb Palestinian refugees | MEO


*Wide Palestinian suspicion*

The Palestinians accuse the Trump administration of trying to use money to force pro-Israel solutions and are suspicious of Kushner, a family friend of Netanyahu and a sponsor of illegal Jewish settlements.

Trump took the landmark step of recognizing the bitterly disputed, Israeli-occupied city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital and Kushner earlier suggested that his plan would not mention a Palestinian state, a longtime goal of US diplomacy.

A poll released Wednesday found that an overwhelming 90 percent of Palestinians do not trust the Trump administration in its stated goal in Bahrain of helping the Palestinian economy.

Seventy-nine percent backed the leadership's boycott and a similar number called the participation of Arab nations such as Saudi Arabia an abandonment of the Palestinian cause, said the survey by the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research of 1,200 adults across the West Bank and Gaza Strip.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kushner says Arab states should absorb Palestinian refugees | MEO
> 
> 
> 
> *Wide Palestinian suspicion*
> 
> The Palestinians accuse the Trump administration of trying to use money to force pro-Israel solutions and are suspicious of Kushner, a family friend of Netanyahu and a sponsor of illegal Jewish settlements.
> 
> Trump took the landmark step of recognizing the bitterly disputed, Israeli-occupied city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital and Kushner earlier suggested that his plan would not mention a Palestinian state, a longtime goal of US diplomacy.
> 
> A poll released Wednesday found that an overwhelming 90 percent of Palestinians do not trust the Trump administration in its stated goal in Bahrain of helping the Palestinian economy.
> 
> Seventy-nine percent backed the leadership's boycott and a similar number called the participation of Arab nations such as Saudi Arabia an abandonment of the Palestinian cause, said the survey by the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research of 1,200 adults across the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
Click to expand...


Indeed, your islamic terrorist heroes / welfare fraud recipients are big losers in any peace plan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kushner says Arab states should absorb Palestinian refugees | MEO
> 
> 
> 
> *Wide Palestinian suspicion*
> 
> The Palestinians accuse the Trump administration of trying to use money to force pro-Israel solutions and are suspicious of Kushner, a family friend of Netanyahu and a sponsor of illegal Jewish settlements.
> 
> Trump took the landmark step of recognizing the bitterly disputed, Israeli-occupied city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital and Kushner earlier suggested that his plan would not mention a Palestinian state, a longtime goal of US diplomacy.
> 
> A poll released Wednesday found that an overwhelming 90 percent of Palestinians do not trust the Trump administration in its stated goal in Bahrain of helping the Palestinian economy.
> 
> Seventy-nine percent backed the leadership's boycott and a similar number called the participation of Arab nations such as Saudi Arabia an abandonment of the Palestinian cause, said the survey by the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research of 1,200 adults across the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, your islamic terrorist heroes / welfare fraud recipients are big losers in any peace plan.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the old terrorist trope again.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Trump’s Peace Plan Has Been Designed to Fail






You're right. The MAJORITY of Palestinians don't wont peace.

You honestly don't have the ability to understand that Jews will never give up their rights to the Western Wall.  Why should they?  There will be no response


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Trump’s Peace Plan Has Been Designed to Fail







Myths & Facts: Online Exclusives

You talk about TRUMP's  peace plan failing>   Something only a deluded old man would write


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kushner says Arab states should absorb Palestinian refugees | MEO
> 
> 
> 
> *Wide Palestinian suspicion*
> 
> The Palestinians accuse the Trump administration of trying to use money to force pro-Israel solutions and are suspicious of Kushner, a family friend of Netanyahu and a sponsor of illegal Jewish settlements.
> 
> Trump took the landmark step of recognizing the bitterly disputed, Israeli-occupied city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital and Kushner earlier suggested that his plan would not mention a Palestinian state, a longtime goal of US diplomacy.
> 
> A poll released Wednesday found that an overwhelming 90 percent of Palestinians do not trust the Trump administration in its stated goal in Bahrain of helping the Palestinian economy.
> 
> Seventy-nine percent backed the leadership's boycott and a similar number called the participation of Arab nations such as Saudi Arabia an abandonment of the Palestinian cause, said the survey by the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research of 1,200 adults across the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, your islamic terrorist heroes / welfare fraud recipients are big losers in any peace plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, the old terrorist trope again.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, the old Tinmore deflection again.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has eyes and ears and a brain.  He could see for himself all the terrible things the PLO has done over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always so one sided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking!  Unlike most of the Israeli supporters here, I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank, if only they would behave like normal ppl.  You, on the other hand, demonize the Israelis completely and never cut them any slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to give the Palestinians a state on the West Bank,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would they put it and how would they connect with the outside world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't exactly hard.  See all those little green areas?  You connect them into two contiguous areas with a simple corridor connecting them.  (Excluding Gaza).   External access to Jordan can be achieved near Jericho.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Come on.  Don't be so lame.  

Why won't a two-state solution work?  What's the issue?


----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF destroys nature reserve east of Yatta in W. Bank

WEST BANK, (PIC)






The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday demolished a nature reserve in the east of Yatta, south of al-Khalil in the West Bank.

The Daqiqa nature reserve was established about 10 years ago with the assistance of foreign institutions in order to protect the land from Israel’s settlement activity. It contained over 5,000 trees and four wells for the collection of rainwater and was fenced with barbed wire.

In a similar incident, the IOF demolished on Wednesday morning a park, water wells and a nature reserve in the villages of Khashm al-Daraj and Umm al-Khair in the east of Yatta.

  Read more at 
IOF destroys nature reserve east of Yatta in W. Bank
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel razes Araqib village homes in Negev for 146th time running


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> IOF destroys nature reserve east of Yatta in W. Bank
> 
> WEST BANK, (PIC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday demolished a nature reserve in the east of Yatta, south of al-Khalil in the West Bank.
> 
> The Daqiqa nature reserve was established about 10 years ago with the assistance of foreign institutions in order to protect the land from Israel’s settlement activity. It contained over 5,000 trees and four wells for the collection of rainwater and was fenced with barbed wire.
> 
> In a similar incident, the IOF demolished on Wednesday morning a park, water wells and a nature reserve in the villages of Khashm al-Daraj and Umm al-Khair in the east of Yatta.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF destroys nature reserve east of Yatta in W. Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center




https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Terrorism/Palestinian/Pages/Wave-of-terror-October-2015.aspx

Who cares?  I don't


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia

  Their Mothers must be SO PROUD OF THEM!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel razes Araqib village homes in Negev for 146th time running



A response to the Islamic settler colonial project.


----------



## Terri4Trump

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel razes Araqib village homes in Negev for 146th time running



Good.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Bahrain conference: what did, and didn’t, happen


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> The Bahrain conference: what did, and didn’t, happen




“ Jerusalem is ours, the land is ours and EVERYTHING is ours”.  This is YOUR post!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel isolates Palestinian universities*

*



*
*Birzeit University in the occupied West Bank is ranked among the top three percent worldwide.
Issam Rimawi APA images*
Israel’s policy of denying internationals entry to the West Bank, as well as refusing and failing to process visa extension applications in a timely manner, has affected dozens of scholars working at Palestinian universities.

Israeli restrictions threaten Birzeit’s ranking among the top three percent of universities worldwide, the educational institution and rights groups say. The proportion of international faculty and students are key indicators that determine a university’s ranking.

“By preventing Birzeit from employing international faculty, Israel is impeding its ability to function as a university that meets international standards,” the university and the rights groups Al-Haq and Adalah stated.

*Israel isolates Palestinian universities*

Israel always whines about the academic boycott. Why should they have academic freedom when the Palestinians do not?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*“Where babies die alone”*

The benevolent mask has been torn off as multiple international publications have reported on the death of a Palestinian child from Gaza who was forced to undergo medical treatment in Jerusalem without the company of either of her parents last month.

Aisha Lulu, 5, had brain cancer and required specialized treatment unavailable in Gaza. None of her relatives were given permission to accompany her to Jerusalem. Aisha eventually made her way with a friend of the family – a stranger to the traumatized little girl.

“Sick Gaza child caught in Israeli permit system dies alone,” an AP headline reads.

“A Jerusalem hospital where Palestinian babies die alone: Israeli blockade on Gaza means parents are separated from critically ill children,” according to _The Guardian_.

Aisha’s is not an isolated case.

Hiba Swailam received permission to travel to Jerusalem “to give birth to gravely ill triplets two months early,” _The Guardian_ reported this week.

The mother’s permit expired, forcing her return to Gaza.

“She was not there when her first child died at nine days old, or two weeks later when her second baby also died. She was informed by phone.”

Rough time for Israel's spin doctors


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel isolates Palestinian universities*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Birzeit University in the occupied West Bank is ranked among the top three percent worldwide.*
> *Issam Rimawi APA images*
> Israel’s policy of denying internationals entry to the West Bank, as well as refusing and failing to process visa extension applications in a timely manner, has affected dozens of scholars working at Palestinian universities.
> 
> Israeli restrictions threaten Birzeit’s ranking among the top three percent of universities worldwide, the educational institution and rights groups say. The proportion of international faculty and students are key indicators that determine a university’s ranking.
> 
> “By preventing Birzeit from employing international faculty, Israel is impeding its ability to function as a university that meets international standards,” the university and the rights groups Al-Haq and Adalah stated.
> 
> *Israel isolates Palestinian universities*
> 
> Israel always whines about the academic boycott. Why should they have academic freedom when the Palestinians do not?


Disrupting their terror factories? Just awful.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *“Where babies die alone”*
> 
> The benevolent mask has been torn off as multiple international publications have reported on the death of a Palestinian child from Gaza who was forced to undergo medical treatment in Jerusalem without the company of either of her parents last month.
> 
> Aisha Lulu, 5, had brain cancer and required specialized treatment unavailable in Gaza. None of her relatives were given permission to accompany her to Jerusalem. Aisha eventually made her way with a friend of the family – a stranger to the traumatized little girl.
> 
> “Sick Gaza child caught in Israeli permit system dies alone,” an AP headline reads.
> 
> “A Jerusalem hospital where Palestinian babies die alone: Israeli blockade on Gaza means parents are separated from critically ill children,” according to _The Guardian_.
> 
> Aisha’s is not an isolated case.
> 
> Hiba Swailam received permission to travel to Jerusalem “to give birth to gravely ill triplets two months early,” _The Guardian_ reported this week.
> 
> The mother’s permit expired, forcing her return to Gaza.
> 
> “She was not there when her first child died at nine days old, or two weeks later when her second baby also died. She was informed by phone.”
> 
> Rough time for Israel's spin doctors



Sub-title should read:  
*
Where people deliberately tell blatant lies to make Jews look evil
*
Neither of these stories is true.  

Aisha's parents did receive permits to attend with Aisha, but chose not to accompany her and sent her with a family friend.  Aisha was released from the Jerusalem hospital and returned home to Gaza, where she sadly succumbed to her illness several weeks later.  

Hiba received an emergency permit to travel to Jerusalem when she went into premature labour with her triplets.  She was present at the hospital when both of the male newborns died.  In fact, she only left to bury both of the boys in Gaza, leaving her infant daughter at the hospital and fully expecting to return immediately.  *It was the PA which refused to apply for a permit for her to return to her daughter, despite the hospital's repeated requests for them to do so.*  So Israel issued a special permit allowing Hiba to return to her daughter.


So here's my problem with this sort of blatant lie.  If there is plenty of legitimate things to criticize Israel for -- why are Arab Palestinians, and their supporters, working SO HARD to spread lies?  Why do you stoop so incredibly low in your pursuit of demonizing the Jewish people, and their State?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“Where babies die alone”*
> 
> The benevolent mask has been torn off as multiple international publications have reported on the death of a Palestinian child from Gaza who was forced to undergo medical treatment in Jerusalem without the company of either of her parents last month.
> 
> Aisha Lulu, 5, had brain cancer and required specialized treatment unavailable in Gaza. None of her relatives were given permission to accompany her to Jerusalem. Aisha eventually made her way with a friend of the family – a stranger to the traumatized little girl.
> 
> “Sick Gaza child caught in Israeli permit system dies alone,” an AP headline reads.
> 
> “A Jerusalem hospital where Palestinian babies die alone: Israeli blockade on Gaza means parents are separated from critically ill children,” according to _The Guardian_.
> 
> Aisha’s is not an isolated case.
> 
> Hiba Swailam received permission to travel to Jerusalem “to give birth to gravely ill triplets two months early,” _The Guardian_ reported this week.
> 
> The mother’s permit expired, forcing her return to Gaza.
> 
> “She was not there when her first child died at nine days old, or two weeks later when her second baby also died. She was informed by phone.”
> 
> Rough time for Israel's spin doctors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-title should read:
> *
> Where people deliberately tell blatant lies to make Jews look evil
> *
> Neither of these stories is true.
> 
> Aisha's parents did receive permits to attend with Aisha, but chose not to accompany her and sent her with a family friend.  Aisha was released from the Jerusalem hospital and returned home to Gaza, where she sadly succumbed to her illness several weeks later.
> 
> Hiba received an emergency permit to travel to Jerusalem when she went into premature labour with her triplets.  She was present at the hospital when both of the male newborns died.  In fact, she only left to bury both of the boys in Gaza, leaving her infant daughter at the hospital and fully expecting to return immediately.  *It was the PA which refused to apply for a permit for her to return to her daughter, despite the hospital's repeated requests for them to do so.*  So Israel issued a special permit allowing Hiba to return to her daughter.
> 
> 
> So here's my problem with this sort of blatant lie.  If there is plenty of legitimate things to criticize Israel for -- why are Arab Palestinians, and their supporters, working SO HARD to spread lies?  Why do you stoop so incredibly low in your pursuit of demonizing the Jewish people, and their State?
Click to expand...


Because he’s desperate


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine to Use Biomass for Self Sufficiency*

Palestine is embarking on an ambitious project to produce all of their own energy for internal consumption.

If successful, it would break its electricity dependence on the Israeli government that frequently leaves the West Bank and Gaza Strip without power. 

The energy initiative will be funded by the Palestinian Authority and is expected to cost around US$9 million. Officials expect it to meet the needs of about 30 Palestinian villages. 

Palestine to Use Biomass for Self Sufficiency


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Systematically Hides Documents Related to Nakba*

*




*
*Palestinian refugees fleeing during the 'Nakba' of 1948 . (Photo: File)*

Teams from Israel’s Defence Ministry started a decade ago to remove and hide documents from the Israeli archives related to crimes against Palestinians during the Nakba of 1948, Israeli newspaper Haaretz revealed yesterday.

In a long report, Haaretz said that in addition to removing documents related to Israel’s nuclear plant and external relations, the Defence Ministry team has been systematically hiding hundreds of documents in an attempt to remove evidence of the Nakba.

In 1948, some 750,000 Palestinians were forced to leave their homes and properties, fleeing Zionist militant groups which committed massacres against Palestinians in numerous Palestinian villages, towns and cities.

Israel Systematically Hides Documents Related to Nakba


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Systematically Hides Documents Related to Nakba*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Palestinian refugees fleeing during the 'Nakba' of 1948 . (Photo: File)*
> 
> Teams from Israel’s Defence Ministry started a decade ago to remove and hide documents from the Israeli archives related to crimes against Palestinians during the Nakba of 1948, Israeli newspaper Haaretz revealed yesterday.
> 
> In a long report, Haaretz said that in addition to removing documents related to Israel’s nuclear plant and external relations, the Defence Ministry team has been systematically hiding hundreds of documents in an attempt to remove evidence of the Nakba.
> 
> In 1948, some 750,000 Palestinians were forced to leave their homes and properties, fleeing Zionist militant groups which committed massacres against Palestinians in numerous Palestinian villages, towns and cities.
> 
> Israel Systematically Hides Documents Related to Nakba



Islamist propaganda site.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestine to Use Biomass for Self Sufficiency*
> 
> Palestine is embarking on an ambitious project to produce all of their own energy for internal consumption.
> 
> If successful, it would break its electricity dependence on the Israeli government that frequently leaves the West Bank and Gaza Strip without power.
> 
> The energy initiative will be funded by the Palestinian Authority and is expected to cost around US$9 million. Officials expect it to meet the needs of about 30 Palestinian villages.
> 
> Palestine to Use Biomass for Self Sufficiency



Muzzies, burning dung, just like Allah wanted.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hamas disowns official’s call to kill ‘every Jew’*

Hamas has disowned controversial remarks made by a member of its political bureau, Fathi Hammad, saying his comments “do not reflect the official stance” of the movement.

Hammad sparked controversy on Friday when he told diaspora Palestinians “you have Jews everywhere and we must attack every Jew on the globe by way of slaughter and killing, God willing.” Hammad made the remarks while addressing Palestinian protesters who gathered for the weekly Great March of Return in the besieged Gaza Strip.

In an official statement today, Hamas stressed that Hammad’s remarks “do not reflect the movement’s official stance or its policy, which states that our struggle is only against the Israeli occupation, which occupies our land and desecrates our holy places”.

“Our struggle is not with Jews elsewhere or with Judaism as a religion,” the movement reiterated, saying it “has condemned and continues to condemn any attacks against Jews and their places of worship around the world”.

*Hamas disowns official’s call to kill ‘every Jew’*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel's troll farm.*

https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2019-07/ep_7_michael_bueckert.mp3


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF seizes tents, solar panels in Nahalin town

BETHLEHEM, (PIC)

The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday confiscated tents and solar panels from Palestinian citizens in Nahalin town, west of Bethlehem.

Deputy mayor of Nahalin Hani Fanoun said the IOF stormed Ein Fares area of the town and seized five tents used as barns and solar panels.

Fanoun added that such Israeli measures are part of a settlement plan to force the local residents of Ein Fares to leave their area, which is considered “the food basket of the town.”

  Read more at  
IOF seizes tents, solar panels in Nahalin town
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>




Ooooo, terrorists.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, terrorists.
Click to expand...


Your usual, pointless, cut and paste cartoons.


----------



## Hollie

And i’m Proud that the _Great Satan_™️ has halted the welfare money showered on the Hamas Islamic terrorists


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

The Most Important Video About Israel Ever Made - Dennis Prager


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *





_A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_

Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.

When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.

It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_
> 
> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.
> 
> When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.



You “ forget” one thing. International Law states they have to “ live in peace with their neighbors” That will never happen; “ Right of Return” is DOA


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

'Slaughter the Jews' written in Arabic on 'Little Western Wall'

Changed my mind; I do believe in " Right of Return"


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_
> 
> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.
> 
> When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You “ forget” one thing. International Law states they have to “ live in peace with their neighbors” That will never happen; “ Right of Return” is DOA
Click to expand...

It is mere speculation that they would not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_
> 
> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.
> 
> When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You “ forget” one thing. International Law states they have to “ live in peace with their neighbors” That will never happen; “ Right of Return” is DOA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is mere speculation that they would not.
Click to expand...


There is nothing speculative about the Hamas charter. It is dangerous and ignorant to believe the Arabs-Moslems would suddenly abandon 1,400 years of Jew hatreds that are a part of your Islamic theology.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

The so-called speculation you refer to is a gamble on freedom.  The odds are so high that the Hostile Arab Palestinians will NOT live in a peaceful manner, that it is too great a risk of exposure.



P F Tinmore said:


> It is mere speculation that they would not.


*(COMMENT)*

One only has to look at the events along the border in Gaza to understand that even when the Israelis grant freedoms_ (unilateral withdraw)_ that the violence and the threat only increases.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_
> 
> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.
> 
> When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You “ forget” one thing. International Law states they have to “ live in peace with their neighbors” That will never happen; “ Right of Return” is DOA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is mere speculation that they would not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing speculative about the Hamas charter. It is dangerous and ignorant to believe the Arabs-Moslems would suddenly abandon 1,400 years of Jew hatreds that are a part of your Islamic theology.
Click to expand...

Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The so-called speculation you refer to is a gamble on freedom.  The odds are so high that the Hostile Arab Palestinians will NOT live in a peaceful manner, that it is too great a risk of exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is mere speculation that they would not.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> One only has to look at the events along the border in Gaza to understand that even when the Israelis grant freedoms_ (unilateral withdraw)_ that the violence and the threat only increases.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> _(unilateral withdraw)_


 You are a hoot!


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.



Shall we put this to the test?  

Get back to me in 3000 years.  And we'll see how the Arab Palestinians in their diaspora have retained their Palestinian culture, unique language, distinctive religious practices, characteristic life celebrations.  And we'll see if they still remember the names of the villages they came from.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_
> 
> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.
> 
> When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You “ forget” one thing. International Law states they have to “ live in peace with their neighbors” That will never happen; “ Right of Return” is DOA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is mere speculation that they would not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing speculative about the Hamas charter. It is dangerous and ignorant to believe the Arabs-Moslems would suddenly abandon 1,400 years of Jew hatreds that are a part of your Islamic theology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.

Hamas is an expression of Islamic ideology. Have you ever wondered why islamic terrorist groups so frequently operate under surnames that contain the expression gee-had?. That’s a rhetorical question, BTW. The names used by Islamic terrorist franchises are chosen so as to denote the group is subordinate to the cause of their ideology. That ideology, of course, is gee-had; warfare to expand the dominion of the politico-religious ideology invented by Muhammud and as delineated in the Koran. 

This is a _no-taqiyya_ zone. I’m better versed in your Korans than you are.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> no ... Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.



Don't be ridiculous.  Every Jew can trace their roots and origins back to Israel, Judea and Samaria.  Every.  Single.  One.

Why?  Because the Jewish people have their origins in that place.  Anyone who is Jewish traces their origins to that place.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.



Hogwash.  Every word of this is factually incorrect.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, I believe it was a decision that was up to them.  But it was a mistake for sure.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _(unilateral withdraw)_
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoot!
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

How much trouble would have been avoided if the Israelis had remained and actually imposed a Military Governorship over the region, then nationalized the fishing fleet and telecommunications assets _(no private own boats)_.

So many confrontations would have been avoided, as well as, reduced the insurgency.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.  Every word of this is factually incorrect.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_
> 
> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.
> 
> When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.



* no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.*

What does the name Judea mean again?

*according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. *

They should return......to Syria or Jordan or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *




The opinion piece is full of inaccurate information and blatant demonization of Jews, but, I have to say I agree with some of it:

_Four elements are likely to dominate the Deal of the Century: Palestinian self-determination; refugees; Jerusalem; and the future of what was formerly known as the West Bank and has been named by Israel Judea and Samaria. We have already been given a  preview of what is to come with the first three:
_
Yes.  I agree these are the dominant elements of any peace agreement.  


_Jerusalem, with the Trump declaration of December 6, 2017 recognizing the city as the capital of Israel;_
Yes.  I agree.  Jerusalem will be under the sovereignty of Israel.  That ship has sailed.  


_The refugee issue received an almost fatal blow when in August of 2018 the State Department announced that it will no longer provide funds for UNRWA , the United Nations agency created to take care of Palestinian refugees. Even more than financial significance, the $350 million cut to the UNRWA budget was a blow to the very existence of refugee issue. Trump, serving Netanyahu’s agenda, is attempting to eliminate the refugee issue altogether by questioning the right of the Palestinians to aid and by questioning the right of the descendants of the 1948 refugees to refugee status._
Yes.  I agree.  The fake refugees and fake right to return for them is a concept dead in the water from the start.  Will not happen.  Never was going to happen.  And there is no right in international law for inherited refugee status in perpetuity.



_Recognition of Palestinian right to self-determination was de-facto reversed when in September 2018, on the 25th anniversary of the Oslo Accords, the Trump administration closed down the PLO mission in Washington;_
Well, no.  Recognition of Palestinian right to self-determination is a concept and right independent of any particular governing body or government.  One can reject a specific government, without rejecting the concept of self-determination for a peoples.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_
> 
> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.
> 
> When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You “ forget” one thing. International Law states they have to “ live in peace with their neighbors” That will never happen; “ Right of Return” is DOA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is mere speculation that they would not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing speculative about the Hamas charter. It is dangerous and ignorant to believe the Arabs-Moslems would suddenly abandon 1,400 years of Jew hatreds that are a part of your Islamic theology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas.
Click to expand...

*Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas. *

Islam is a creature of conflict. When there are no more Muslims there will be no more conflict.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A United Nations Palestinian refugee camp in Amman, Jordan which housed seven thousand Palestinians that were expelled from their lands, April 30, 1953. Photo | AP_
> 
> Netanyahu’s problem is that when you ask Palestinians in the diaspora where they are from, they say Yaffa, Haifa, Ramle, and so on. When you ask Israelis where they are from, they say, Poland, Russia, Morocco, Yemen, and so on.
> 
> When you ask Jews around the world they say the same thing Israelis do. So, while the grandchildren of the 1948 refugees can tell you the name of the town or village from which their family came, even though the village has been destroyed, no Israelis — or Jewish people, for that matter — can trace their roots back to the ancient kingdom of Judea.
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.



It’s actually comical that the knuckledraggers at mint press try to lecture anyone on international law. They’re almost as entertaining as your lectures.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.  Every word of this is factually incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



Oh please.  There is absolutely no right in international law for a person to have a right of return to a State of which they are not a national.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.  Every word of this is factually incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  There is absolutely no right in international law for a person to have a right of return to a State of which they are not a national.
Click to expand...

You need to read up.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.  Every word of this is factually incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  There is absolutely no right in international law for a person to have a right of return to a State of which they are not a national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up.
Click to expand...


Link?

And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to note and remind both Trump and Netanyahu that, according to international law, even refugees who were not born in Palestine but in the diaspora are refugees and have a right to return. This is because, under international human rights law, neither local integration nor resettlement forecloses the possibility of refugee return to their country of origin. Furthermore, after a large-scale displacement, such as the one that took place in Palestine in 1948, restitution may cover both public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.  Every word of this is factually incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  There is absolutely no right in international law for a person to have a right of return to a State of which they are not a national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.
Click to expand...

Indeed, it goes right over your head.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash.  Every word of this is factually incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  There is absolutely no right in international law for a person to have a right of return to a State of which they are not a national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it goes right over your head.
Click to expand...


You haven't posted anything.  How can it go over my head.  

If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore 

Also, when you have a moment, please discuss the Lausanne Peace Treat VI. Convention Concerning the Exchange of Greek and Turkish Populations, as it pertains to CIL of the time and the present discussion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  There is absolutely no right in international law for a person to have a right of return to a State of which they are not a national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it goes right over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything.  How can it go over my head.
> 
> If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.
Click to expand...

False question.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

The character of an organization is a reflection of its membership.  Violent organization is violent because the constituents of the organization have violent characteristics.   



Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a creature of conflict. When there are no more Muslims there will be no more conflict.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.  

◈  If you remove the sociopathic behavior of the Arab Palestinians, the intensity of the conflict will be  disipated significantly.

◈  If you remove the persistent antisocial behavior of the Arab Palestinian, the magnitude of the conflict diminishes.

◈  If you remove the lack empathy and the lack of regret for the criminal activity committed by the Arab Palestinians against the Israeli → it will minimize the conflict.​
◈  If you remove the Arab Palestinian hostilities, the purpose of such which is to intimidate the Israeli population, it would marginalize the state and extinguish the condition of conflict.​
I find it odd that the Arab Palestinians are so tied-up in themselves and believe so hard that it is all about them, that they have absolutely no regard for the lives of anyone else _(especially the innocent)_.  They have absolutely no understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL).  The Arab Palestinians have no moral qualms, although they pretend to _(some right here in this discussion group)_.   And that is the scary part; they are the great pretenders.  And while we, on this side of the great blue pond, may have difficulty seeing it - because they make it appear that something is the case when in fact it is not, the people in the region have no trouble at all because they are up close and on the receiving end of their deception.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

An interrogative (question) can neither be true or false.  That is because it is neither an answer or statement of fact.

Interrogatives can is flawed, but this is not an example of one.



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.
> 
> 
> 
> False question.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The interrogative is in the form of a "Request for Information;"  or a "Conditional Challenge" _(put your money where your mouth is)_.  They are generally know to be in the family of "*either/or questions*."

SO!  Do you have a response?  Do you have an applicable International Law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> An interrogative (question) can neither be true or false.  That is because it is neither an answer or statement of fact.
> 
> Interrogatives can is flawed, but this is not an example of one.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.
> 
> 
> 
> False question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The interrogative is in the form of a "Request for Information;"  or a "Conditional Challenge" _(put your money where your mouth is)_.  They are generally know to be in the family of "*either/or questions*."
> 
> SO!  Do you have a response?  Do you have an applicable International Law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Do you still beat your wife?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> The character of an organization is a reflection of its membership.  Violent organization is violent because the constituents of the organization have violent characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a creature of conflict. When there are no more Muslims there will be no more conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the sociopathic behavior of the Arab Palestinians, the intensity of the conflict will be  disipated significantly.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the persistent antisocial behavior of the Arab Palestinian, the magnitude of the conflict diminishes.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the lack empathy and the lack of regret for the criminal activity committed by the Arab Palestinians against the Israeli → it will minimize the conflict.​
> ◈  If you remove the Arab Palestinian hostilities, the purpose of such which is to intimidate the Israeli population, it would marginalize the state and extinguish the condition of conflict.​
> I find it odd that the Arab Palestinians are so tied-up in themselves and believe so hard that it is all about them, that they have absolutely no regard for the lives of anyone else _(especially the innocent)_.  They have absolutely no understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL).  The Arab Palestinians have no moral qualms, although they pretend to _(some right here in this discussion group)_.   And that is the scary part; they are the great pretenders.  And while we, on this side of the great blue pond, may have difficulty seeing it - because they make it appear that something is the case when in fact it is not, the people in the region have no trouble at all because they are up close and on the receiving end of their deception.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.


And for no reason, of course. 

*Bulldozing Peace*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> The character of an organization is a reflection of its membership.  Violent organization is violent because the constituents of the organization have violent characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a creature of conflict. When there are no more Muslims there will be no more conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the sociopathic behavior of the Arab Palestinians, the intensity of the conflict will be  disipated significantly.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the persistent antisocial behavior of the Arab Palestinian, the magnitude of the conflict diminishes.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the lack empathy and the lack of regret for the criminal activity committed by the Arab Palestinians against the Israeli → it will minimize the conflict.​
> ◈  If you remove the Arab Palestinian hostilities, the purpose of such which is to intimidate the Israeli population, it would marginalize the state and extinguish the condition of conflict.​
> I find it odd that the Arab Palestinians are so tied-up in themselves and believe so hard that it is all about them, that they have absolutely no regard for the lives of anyone else _(especially the innocent)_.  They have absolutely no understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL).  The Arab Palestinians have no moral qualms, although they pretend to _(some right here in this discussion group)_.   And that is the scary part; they are the great pretenders.  And while we, on this side of the great blue pond, may have difficulty seeing it - because they make it appear that something is the case when in fact it is not, the people in the region have no trouble at all because they are up close and on the receiving end of their deception.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for no reason, of course.
> 
> *Bulldozing Peace*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Your habit of spamming threads with YouTube videos as a means to deflect has been addressed previously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> The character of an organization is a reflection of its membership.  Violent organization is violent because the constituents of the organization have violent characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a creature of conflict. When there are no more Muslims there will be no more conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the sociopathic behavior of the Arab Palestinians, the intensity of the conflict will be  disipated significantly.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the persistent antisocial behavior of the Arab Palestinian, the magnitude of the conflict diminishes.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the lack empathy and the lack of regret for the criminal activity committed by the Arab Palestinians against the Israeli → it will minimize the conflict.​
> ◈  If you remove the Arab Palestinian hostilities, the purpose of such which is to intimidate the Israeli population, it would marginalize the state and extinguish the condition of conflict.​
> I find it odd that the Arab Palestinians are so tied-up in themselves and believe so hard that it is all about them, that they have absolutely no regard for the lives of anyone else _(especially the innocent)_.  They have absolutely no understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL).  The Arab Palestinians have no moral qualms, although they pretend to _(some right here in this discussion group)_.   And that is the scary part; they are the great pretenders.  And while we, on this side of the great blue pond, may have difficulty seeing it - because they make it appear that something is the case when in fact it is not, the people in the region have no trouble at all because they are up close and on the receiving end of their deception.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for no reason, of course.
> 
> *Bulldozing Peace*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your habit of spamming threads with YouTube videos as a means to deflect has been addressed previously.
Click to expand...

All relevant, of course.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> The character of an organization is a reflection of its membership.  Violent organization is violent because the constituents of the organization have violent characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas is a creature of conflict. When there is no more conflict there will be no more Hamas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a creature of conflict. When there are no more Muslims there will be no more conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the sociopathic behavior of the Arab Palestinians, the intensity of the conflict will be  disipated significantly.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the persistent antisocial behavior of the Arab Palestinian, the magnitude of the conflict diminishes.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the lack empathy and the lack of regret for the criminal activity committed by the Arab Palestinians against the Israeli → it will minimize the conflict.​
> ◈  If you remove the Arab Palestinian hostilities, the purpose of such which is to intimidate the Israeli population, it would marginalize the state and extinguish the condition of conflict.​
> I find it odd that the Arab Palestinians are so tied-up in themselves and believe so hard that it is all about them, that they have absolutely no regard for the lives of anyone else _(especially the innocent)_.  They have absolutely no understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL).  The Arab Palestinians have no moral qualms, although they pretend to _(some right here in this discussion group)_.   And that is the scary part; they are the great pretenders.  And while we, on this side of the great blue pond, may have difficulty seeing it - because they make it appear that something is the case when in fact it is not, the people in the region have no trouble at all because they are up close and on the receiving end of their deception.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for no reason, of course.
> 
> *Bulldozing Peace*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your habit of spamming threads with YouTube videos as a means to deflect has been addressed previously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All relevant, of course.
Click to expand...

Spamming suggests otherwise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> The character of an organization is a reflection of its membership.  Violent organization is violent because the constituents of the organization have violent characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a creature of conflict. When there are no more Muslims there will be no more conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the sociopathic behavior of the Arab Palestinians, the intensity of the conflict will be  disipated significantly.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the persistent antisocial behavior of the Arab Palestinian, the magnitude of the conflict diminishes.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the lack empathy and the lack of regret for the criminal activity committed by the Arab Palestinians against the Israeli → it will minimize the conflict.​
> ◈  If you remove the Arab Palestinian hostilities, the purpose of such which is to intimidate the Israeli population, it would marginalize the state and extinguish the condition of conflict.​
> I find it odd that the Arab Palestinians are so tied-up in themselves and believe so hard that it is all about them, that they have absolutely no regard for the lives of anyone else _(especially the innocent)_.  They have absolutely no understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL).  The Arab Palestinians have no moral qualms, although they pretend to _(some right here in this discussion group)_.   And that is the scary part; they are the great pretenders.  And while we, on this side of the great blue pond, may have difficulty seeing it - because they make it appear that something is the case when in fact it is not, the people in the region have no trouble at all because they are up close and on the receiving end of their deception.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for no reason, of course.
> 
> *Bulldozing Peace*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your habit of spamming threads with YouTube videos as a means to deflect has been addressed previously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All relevant, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spamming suggests otherwise.
Click to expand...

Spamming? I have not posted this video before.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> The character of an organization is a reflection of its membership.  Violent organization is violent because the constituents of the organization have violent characteristics.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the sociopathic behavior of the Arab Palestinians, the intensity of the conflict will be  disipated significantly.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the persistent antisocial behavior of the Arab Palestinian, the magnitude of the conflict diminishes.
> 
> ◈  If you remove the lack empathy and the lack of regret for the criminal activity committed by the Arab Palestinians against the Israeli → it will minimize the conflict.​
> ◈  If you remove the Arab Palestinian hostilities, the purpose of such which is to intimidate the Israeli population, it would marginalize the state and extinguish the condition of conflict.​
> I find it odd that the Arab Palestinians are so tied-up in themselves and believe so hard that it is all about them, that they have absolutely no regard for the lives of anyone else _(especially the innocent)_.  They have absolutely no understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL).  The Arab Palestinians have no moral qualms, although they pretend to _(some right here in this discussion group)_.   And that is the scary part; they are the great pretenders.  And while we, on this side of the great blue pond, may have difficulty seeing it - because they make it appear that something is the case when in fact it is not, the people in the region have no trouble at all because they are up close and on the receiving end of their deception.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians exhibit an extreme lack of conscience in dealing with the Jewish people and a range of actions including murderous activities directed at the Israeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for no reason, of course.
> 
> *Bulldozing Peace*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your habit of spamming threads with YouTube videos as a means to deflect has been addressed previously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All relevant, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spamming suggests otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spamming? I have not posted this video before.
Click to expand...


Are you depleting your stash of spam videos?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  There is absolutely no right in international law for a person to have a right of return to a State of which they are not a national.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it goes right over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything.  How can it go over my head.
> 
> If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False question.
Click to expand...



Yawn. How dull. You used to at least TRY to address my points.


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it goes right over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything.  How can it go over my head.
> 
> If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. How dull. You used to at least TRY to address my points.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it goes right over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything.  How can it go over my head.
> 
> If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. How dull. You used to at least TRY to address my points.
Click to expand...

I will when you post one.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it goes right over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything.  How can it go over my head.
> 
> If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. How dull. You used to at least TRY to address my points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will when you post one.
Click to expand...


No you won’t. You’ll just ignore it or dodge it like you always do. 

The point on the table is addressing the legal ‘right of return’ for Arab non-nationals to Israel


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And for the love of everything, please don't post that stupid video again.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it goes right over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything.  How can it go over my head.
> 
> If you think you have some sort of international law prior to 1948 which guarantees the right of return to countries of which the individual is not a national .... by all means, please post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. How dull. You used to at least TRY to address my points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



You'd have to go back years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Judge rules pro-Israel students cannot anonymously sue UMass Amherst over Palestine event*







*The case continues…for now*

You may not be aware, but the lawsuit against the University of Massachusetts Amherst over its May event “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech and the Battle for Palestinian Human Rights,” is still in play (sort of).

Last spring, UMass Amherst made headlines when three anonymous pro-Israel students tried — and failed — to get a court to bar a panel featuring Marc Lamont Hill, Linda Sarsour, Roger Waters, Dave Zirin, and moderator Vijay Prashad from taking place on campus.

A Boston judge denied the preliminary injunction and the panel, which was organized by the Media Education Foundation, along with Jewish Voice for Peace Western Mass and other groups proceeded as planned on May 4. Over 2,000 people attended the event.

While the court allowed the event to take place, the anonymous plaintiffs did not drop the lawsuit, and the question of whether UMass Amherst violated Massachusetts discrimination laws and breached its contract with the anonymous pro-Israeli students is still before the court. But that lawsuit is now in limbo.

In an unexpected footnote, the court also acknowledged that meritless legal complaints are often a strategy to harass university administrators into censoring speech. The judge cited current Trump Administration official and former pro-Israel lobbyist Kenneth Marcus, who wrote in 2013 that pro-Israel groups intend to "expose administrators to bad publicity" through bringing accusations of antisemitism against them for allowing pro-Palestinian activity on campus.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Judge rules pro-Israel students cannot anonymously sue UMass Amherst over Palestine event*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The case continues…for now*
> 
> You may not be aware, but the lawsuit against the University of Massachusetts Amherst over its May event “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech and the Battle for Palestinian Human Rights,” is still in play (sort of).
> 
> Last spring, UMass Amherst made headlines when three anonymous pro-Israel students tried — and failed — to get a court to bar a panel featuring Marc Lamont Hill, Linda Sarsour, Roger Waters, Dave Zirin, and moderator Vijay Prashad from taking place on campus.
> 
> A Boston judge denied the preliminary injunction and the panel, which was organized by the Media Education Foundation, along with Jewish Voice for Peace Western Mass and other groups proceeded as planned on May 4. Over 2,000 people attended the event.
> 
> While the court allowed the event to take place, the anonymous plaintiffs did not drop the lawsuit, and the question of whether UMass Amherst violated Massachusetts discrimination laws and breached its contract with the anonymous pro-Israeli students is still before the court. But that lawsuit is now in limbo.
> 
> In an unexpected footnote, the court also acknowledged that meritless legal complaints are often a strategy to harass university administrators into censoring speech. The judge cited current Trump Administration official and former pro-Israel lobbyist Kenneth Marcus, who wrote in 2013 that pro-Israel groups intend to "expose administrators to bad publicity" through bringing accusations of antisemitism against them for allowing pro-Palestinian activity on campus.



Looks like a roll call of Jew hating attention seekers. Your kinda’ crowd. 

Are you going to attend? You can bring your Pom Poms and lead the “Death to Jews” chants.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Judge rules pro-Israel students cannot anonymously sue UMass Amherst over Palestine event*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The case continues…for now*
> 
> You may not be aware, but the lawsuit against the University of Massachusetts Amherst over its May event “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech and the Battle for Palestinian Human Rights,” is still in play (sort of).
> 
> Last spring, UMass Amherst made headlines when three anonymous pro-Israel students tried — and failed — to get a court to bar a panel featuring Marc Lamont Hill, Linda Sarsour, Roger Waters, Dave Zirin, and moderator Vijay Prashad from taking place on campus.
> 
> A Boston judge denied the preliminary injunction and the panel, which was organized by the Media Education Foundation, along with Jewish Voice for Peace Western Mass and other groups proceeded as planned on May 4. Over 2,000 people attended the event.
> 
> While the court allowed the event to take place, the anonymous plaintiffs did not drop the lawsuit, and the question of whether UMass Amherst violated Massachusetts discrimination laws and breached its contract with the anonymous pro-Israeli students is still before the court. But that lawsuit is now in limbo.
> 
> In an unexpected footnote, the court also acknowledged that meritless legal complaints are often a strategy to harass university administrators into censoring speech. The judge cited current Trump Administration official and former pro-Israel lobbyist Kenneth Marcus, who wrote in 2013 that pro-Israel groups intend to "expose administrators to bad publicity" through bringing accusations of antisemitism against them for allowing pro-Palestinian activity on campus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a roll call of Jew hating attention seekers. Your kinda’ crowd.
> 
> Are you going to attend? You can bring your Pom Poms and lead the “Death to Jews” chants.
Click to expand...

Already took place.

Palestine Today


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Judge rules pro-Israel students cannot anonymously sue UMass Amherst over Palestine event*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The case continues…for now*
> 
> You may not be aware, but the lawsuit against the University of Massachusetts Amherst over its May event “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech and the Battle for Palestinian Human Rights,” is still in play (sort of).
> 
> Last spring, UMass Amherst made headlines when three anonymous pro-Israel students tried — and failed — to get a court to bar a panel featuring Marc Lamont Hill, Linda Sarsour, Roger Waters, Dave Zirin, and moderator Vijay Prashad from taking place on campus.
> 
> A Boston judge denied the preliminary injunction and the panel, which was organized by the Media Education Foundation, along with Jewish Voice for Peace Western Mass and other groups proceeded as planned on May 4. Over 2,000 people attended the event.
> 
> While the court allowed the event to take place, the anonymous plaintiffs did not drop the lawsuit, and the question of whether UMass Amherst violated Massachusetts discrimination laws and breached its contract with the anonymous pro-Israeli students is still before the court. But that lawsuit is now in limbo.
> 
> In an unexpected footnote, the court also acknowledged that meritless legal complaints are often a strategy to harass university administrators into censoring speech. The judge cited current Trump Administration official and former pro-Israel lobbyist Kenneth Marcus, who wrote in 2013 that pro-Israel groups intend to "expose administrators to bad publicity" through bringing accusations of antisemitism against them for allowing pro-Palestinian activity on campus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a roll call of Jew hating attention seekers. Your kinda’ crowd.
> 
> Are you going to attend? You can bring your Pom Poms and lead the “Death to Jews” chants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already took place.
> 
> Palestine Today
Click to expand...

Did you lead the "Death to Jews", chant?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Herbicide warfare against Gaza farmers*

*




*
*Thousands of acres of Gaza farmland have been damaged by Israel’s aerial spraying of herbicide.*

Since 2014, the Israeli military has used crop-dusting planes to spray herbicide along Gaza’s eastern boundary. It has long razed agricultural and residential land along the so-called “buffer zone” to increase its soldiers’ field of vision.

The unannounced spraying of herbicide takes place inside Israel when winds blow the toxins into Gaza.

In 2016, Israel’s defense ministry admitted to the practice in response to a freedom of information request.

“It confirmed that the substances sprayed contained three herbicides,” according to a new report
by London-based research group Forensic Architecture:

Nearly 30 spraying operations took place along the Gaza-Israel boundary between 2014 and 2018.

Some 3,400 acres of farmland have been damaged by Israel’s aerial spraying, according to Gaza’s agriculture ministry.


Herbicide warfare against Gaza farmers


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Herbicide warfare against Gaza farmers*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Thousands of acres of Gaza farmland have been damaged by Israel’s aerial spraying of herbicide.*
> 
> Since 2014, the Israeli military has used crop-dusting planes to spray herbicide along Gaza’s eastern boundary. It has long razed agricultural and residential land along the so-called “buffer zone” to increase its soldiers’ field of vision.
> 
> The unannounced spraying of herbicide takes place inside Israel when winds blow the toxins into Gaza.
> 
> In 2016, Israel’s defense ministry admitted to the practice in response to a freedom of information request.
> 
> “It confirmed that the substances sprayed contained three herbicides,” according to a new report
> by London-based research group Forensic Architecture:
> 
> Nearly 30 spraying operations took place along the Gaza-Israel boundary between 2014 and 2018.
> 
> Some 3,400 acres of farmland have been damaged by Israel’s aerial spraying, according to Gaza’s agriculture ministry.
> 
> 
> Herbicide warfare against Gaza farmers



Hey, here’s an idea...  how about the government of Gaza makes it so that it is entirely unnecessary for Israel’s defensive forces to require a field of vision to protect against attacks on her citizens and sovereignty?

You know, plant eggplants not explosives.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Herbicide warfare against Gaza farmers*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Thousands of acres of Gaza farmland have been damaged by Israel’s aerial spraying of herbicide.*
> 
> Since 2014, the Israeli military has used crop-dusting planes to spray herbicide along Gaza’s eastern boundary. It has long razed agricultural and residential land along the so-called “buffer zone” to increase its soldiers’ field of vision.
> 
> The unannounced spraying of herbicide takes place inside Israel when winds blow the toxins into Gaza.
> 
> In 2016, Israel’s defense ministry admitted to the practice in response to a freedom of information request.
> 
> “It confirmed that the substances sprayed contained three herbicides,” according to a new report
> by London-based research group Forensic Architecture:
> 
> Nearly 30 spraying operations took place along the Gaza-Israel boundary between 2014 and 2018.
> 
> Some 3,400 acres of farmland have been damaged by Israel’s aerial spraying, according to Gaza’s agriculture ministry.
> 
> 
> Herbicide warfare against Gaza farmers



Were you cutting and pasting that YouTube video while at the same time flailing your Pom Poms as Islamic terrorists were launching incendiary balloons and destroying Israeli wheat fields?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Herbicide warfare against Gaza farmers*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Thousands of acres of Gaza farmland have been damaged by Israel’s aerial spraying of herbicide.*
> 
> Since 2014, the Israeli military has used crop-dusting planes to spray herbicide along Gaza’s eastern boundary. It has long razed agricultural and residential land along the so-called “buffer zone” to increase its soldiers’ field of vision.
> 
> The unannounced spraying of herbicide takes place inside Israel when winds blow the toxins into Gaza.
> 
> In 2016, Israel’s defense ministry admitted to the practice in response to a freedom of information request.
> 
> “It confirmed that the substances sprayed contained three herbicides,” according to a new report
> by London-based research group Forensic Architecture:
> 
> Nearly 30 spraying operations took place along the Gaza-Israel boundary between 2014 and 2018.
> 
> Some 3,400 acres of farmland have been damaged by Israel’s aerial spraying, according to Gaza’s agriculture ministry.
> 
> 
> Herbicide warfare against Gaza farmers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, here’s an idea...  how about the government of Gaza makes it so that it is entirely unnecessary for Israel’s defensive forces to require a field of vision to protect against attacks on her citizens and sovereignty?
> 
> You know, plant eggplants not explosives.
Click to expand...

We need a "not funny" button.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Trump's flop of the century.*

*Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*



The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.

Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
Click to expand...

You care more about Fatah and Hamas than the Palestinians do.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You care more about Fatah and Hamas than the Palestinians do.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> We need a "not funny" button.



We need intelligent posters on Team Palestine who can put together coherent arguments about relevant subjects, instead of posting constant anti-Israel and anti-Jew rhetoric and then glibly dismissing the reasoned responses from Team Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.


I have already posted the details.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already posted the details.
Click to expand...


You missed the detail of the Arabs-Moslems rejecting the proposal before the details were made public. That’s an important detail.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already posted the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the detail of the Arabs-Moslems rejecting the proposal before the details were made public. That’s an important detail.
Click to expand...


Jerusalem is off the table.
Refugees are off the table.
Area C (settlements, Jordan valley, water resources) is off the table.
Not much left but some bantustans.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already posted the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the detail of the Arabs-Moslems rejecting the proposal before the details were made public. That’s an important detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is off the table.
> Refugees are off the table.
> Area C (settlements, Jordan valley, water resources) is off the table.
> Not much left but some bantustans.
Click to expand...


Nah, actually Area C is still on the table.  Grab it while you can.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already posted the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the detail of the Arabs-Moslems rejecting the proposal before the details were made public. That’s an important detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is off the table.
> Refugees are off the table.
> Area C (settlements, Jordan valley, water resources) is off the table.
> Not much left but some bantustans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, actually Area C is still on the table.  Grab it while you can.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already posted the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the detail of the Arabs-Moslems rejecting the proposal before the details were made public. That’s an important detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is off the table.
> Refugees are off the table.
> Area C (settlements, Jordan valley, water resources) is off the table.
> Not much left but some bantustans.
Click to expand...


Maybe you get what you deserve?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's flop of the century.*
> 
> *Palestinians reject Kushner's $50bn proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flop was on the part of Arabs-Moslems. They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Why would you be so naive as to believe either Hamas or Fatah would give up any control of the welfare fraud entitlement that have exploited for decades? They have amassed incredible wealth with what UNRWA has become: an entitlement for islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rejected the proposal even before the details were released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already posted the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the detail of the Arabs-Moslems rejecting the proposal before the details were made public. That’s an important detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is off the table.
> Refugees are off the table.
> Area C (settlements, Jordan valley, water resources) is off the table.
> Not much left but some bantustans.
Click to expand...


It's true, the Arabs really screwed themselves.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Abbas’ declaration that he was ‘suspending all agreements with Israel met with collective eye-roll from Palestinians*

*Abbas’ declaration that he was ‘suspending all agreements’ with Israel met with collective eye-roll from Palestinians*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Abbas’ declaration that he was ‘suspending all agreements with Israel met with collective eye-roll from Palestinians*
> 
> *Abbas’ declaration that he was ‘suspending all agreements’ with Israel met with collective eye-roll from Palestinians*


Islam means submission.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza






GAZA, (PIC)

The Israeli occupation army on Wednesday morning launched a limited incursion into northern Gaza and razed Palestinian lands.

Local sources said that eight Israeli military bulldozers rolled a few hundred meters into the northern Gaza Strip town of Jabalia and leveled Palestinian-owned lands.

Shots were fired by the Israeli force that accompanied the bulldozers, they added.

  Read more at  
Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation army on Wednesday morning launched a limited incursion into northern Gaza and razed Palestinian lands.
> 
> Local sources said that eight Israeli military bulldozers rolled a few hundred meters into the northern Gaza Strip town of Jabalia and leveled Palestinian-owned lands.
> 
> Shots were fired by the Israeli force that accompanied the bulldozers, they added.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



I’m not surprised the Arab-Moslem propaganda center made no mention of the reason for Israeli defensive operation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation army on Wednesday morning launched a limited incursion into northern Gaza and razed Palestinian lands.
> 
> Local sources said that eight Israeli military bulldozers rolled a few hundred meters into the northern Gaza Strip town of Jabalia and leveled Palestinian-owned lands.
> 
> Shots were fired by the Israeli force that accompanied the bulldozers, they added.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not surprised the Arab-Moslem propaganda center made no mention of the reason for Israeli defensive operation.
Click to expand...

They are defending their settler colonial project.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation army on Wednesday morning launched a limited incursion into northern Gaza and razed Palestinian lands.
> 
> Local sources said that eight Israeli military bulldozers rolled a few hundred meters into the northern Gaza Strip town of Jabalia and leveled Palestinian-owned lands.
> 
> Shots were fired by the Israeli force that accompanied the bulldozers, they added.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not surprised the Arab-Moslem propaganda center made no mention of the reason for Israeli defensive operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are defending their settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


They are defending themselves from the Arab-Moslem invaders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation army on Wednesday morning launched a limited incursion into northern Gaza and razed Palestinian lands.
> 
> Local sources said that eight Israeli military bulldozers rolled a few hundred meters into the northern Gaza Strip town of Jabalia and leveled Palestinian-owned lands.
> 
> Shots were fired by the Israeli force that accompanied the bulldozers, they added.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Knocking down terrorist hidey-holes makes you sad?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation army on Wednesday morning launched a limited incursion into northern Gaza and razed Palestinian lands.
> 
> Local sources said that eight Israeli military bulldozers rolled a few hundred meters into the northern Gaza Strip town of Jabalia and leveled Palestinian-owned lands.
> 
> Shots were fired by the Israeli force that accompanied the bulldozers, they added.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not surprised the Arab-Moslem propaganda center made no mention of the reason for Israeli defensive operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are defending their settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


*They are defending their settler colonial project. *

But enough about the Muslim invaders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian professor hits back at Israel lobby attacks*

Aiming to expose and loosen the influence of the Israel lobby on U.S. campuses, Palestinian-born professor Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi has sued San Francisco State University (SFSU) in federal court for illegal retaliation for her political speech, and in state court for breach of contract and employment discrimination.

Palestinian professor hits back at Israel lobby attacks


----------



## RoccoR

All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Let me guess.  The Arab Palestinians are going to argue that the Israelis have a greater influence than the Arab Palestinians on the SFSU Campus.

The Israeli Coalition exists to promote a diverse and comprehensive perspective of the State of Israel.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinian professor hits back at Israel lobby attacks*
> 
> Aiming to expose and loosen the influence of the Israel lobby on U.S. campuses, Palestinian-born professor Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi has sued San Francisco State University (SFSU) in federal court for illegal retaliation for her political speech, and in state court for breach of contract and employment discrimination.
> 
> Palestinian professor hits back at Israel lobby attacks


*(QUESTION)*

Did the Arab Palestinian student community attempt to establish a Palestinian Coalition?

Did Prof Abdulhadi create an atmosphere of mistrust and violence, “maintaining a threatening environment for Jewish students?”​
In a nation that is becoming more and more intolerant to the incitement of violence, what is the case going to focus on?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation army on Wednesday morning launched a limited incursion into northern Gaza and razed Palestinian lands.
> 
> Local sources said that eight Israeli military bulldozers rolled a few hundred meters into the northern Gaza Strip town of Jabalia and leveled Palestinian-owned lands.
> 
> Shots were fired by the Israeli force that accompanied the bulldozers, they added.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli army launches limited incursion into besieged Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not surprised the Arab-Moslem propaganda center made no mention of the reason for Israeli defensive operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are defending their settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


Bad choice of words there. Not remotely descriptive.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Maybe you should exhibit some objectivity instead of the continuation of the biased, prejudiced, and inequitable presentation of the facts.

It is now more than 70 years since the since the creation of Israel through self-determination.



P F Tinmore said:


> They are defending their settler colonial project.


*(COMMENT)*

No matter how unfair you think it was in 1947/48, when major decisions were made, the reality is today that 88% of the Israelis today were not around in 1948.  As for the Gaza Strip, 97% of the Gazans today were not yet born in 1948.  Similarly, of those Arab Palestinian in the West Bank, 96% were not born before 1948.

To put it mildly, even Khaled Mashal, was only 28 May 1956, Silwad, Jordanian Ruled West Bank, former Chairman of the Hamas Political Bureau (1996 - 2017), was not around when Israel was established and is certainly NOT a refugee. And the same goes for Ismail Haniyeh (the current Chairman of the Hamas Political Bureau, was born in the Egyptian Military Governorship of the Gaza Stript in 1963.

The Arab Palestinians are not fighting in defense of anything.  They are fighting just for the sake of fighting.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Maybe you should exhibit some objectivity instead of the continuation of the biased, prejudiced, and inequitable presentation of the facts.
> 
> It is now more than 70 years since the since the creation of Israel through self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are defending their settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter how unfair you think it was in 1947/48, when major decisions were made, the reality is today that 88% of the Israelis today were not around in 1948.  As for the Gaza Strip, 97% of the Gazans today were not yet born in 1948.  Similarly, of those Arab Palestinian in the West Bank, 96% were not born before 1948.
> 
> To put it mildly, even Khaled Mashal, was only 28 May 1956, Silwad, Jordanian Ruled West Bank, former Chairman of the Hamas Political Bureau (1996 - 2017), was not around when Israel was established and is certainly NOT a refugee. And the same goes for Ismail Haniyeh (the current Chairman of the Hamas Political Bureau, was born in the Egyptian Military Governorship of the Gaza Stript in 1963.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians are not fighting in defense of anything.  They are fighting just for the sake of fighting.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> No matter how unfair you think it was in 1947/48,


The settler colonial project continues to today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Maybe you should exhibit some objectivity instead of the continuation of the biased, prejudiced, and inequitable presentation of the facts.
> 
> It is now more than 70 years since the since the creation of Israel through self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are defending their settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter how unfair you think it was in 1947/48, when major decisions were made, the reality is today that 88% of the Israelis today were not around in 1948.  As for the Gaza Strip, 97% of the Gazans today were not yet born in 1948.  Similarly, of those Arab Palestinian in the West Bank, 96% were not born before 1948.
> 
> To put it mildly, even Khaled Mashal, was only 28 May 1956, Silwad, Jordanian Ruled West Bank, former Chairman of the Hamas Political Bureau (1996 - 2017), was not around when Israel was established and is certainly NOT a refugee. And the same goes for Ismail Haniyeh (the current Chairman of the Hamas Political Bureau, was born in the Egyptian Military Governorship of the Gaza Stript in 1963.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians are not fighting in defense of anything.  They are fighting just for the sake of fighting.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how unfair you think it was in 1947/48,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The settler colonial project continues to today.
Click to expand...


Palestinians have a longer losing streak than the Cleveland Indians...…….


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let me guess.  The Arab Palestinians are going to argue that the Israelis have a greater influence than the Arab Palestinians on the SFSU Campus.
> 
> The Israeli Coalition exists to promote a diverse and comprehensive perspective of the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian professor hits back at Israel lobby attacks*
> 
> Aiming to expose and loosen the influence of the Israel lobby on U.S. campuses, Palestinian-born professor Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi has sued San Francisco State University (SFSU) in federal court for illegal retaliation for her political speech, and in state court for breach of contract and employment discrimination.
> 
> Palestinian professor hits back at Israel lobby attacks
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Did the Arab Palestinian student community attempt to establish a Palestinian Coalition?
> 
> Did Prof Abdulhadi create an atmosphere of mistrust and violence, “maintaining a threatening environment for Jewish students?”​
> In a nation that is becoming more and more intolerant to the incitement of violence, what is the case going to focus on?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

About Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi

Rabab Abdulhadi, Ph.D. | Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas Studies (AMED)


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let me guess.  The Arab Palestinians are going to argue that the Israelis have a greater influence than the Arab Palestinians on the SFSU Campus.
> 
> The Israeli Coalition exists to promote a diverse and comprehensive perspective of the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian professor hits back at Israel lobby attacks*
> 
> Aiming to expose and loosen the influence of the Israel lobby on U.S. campuses, Palestinian-born professor Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi has sued San Francisco State University (SFSU) in federal court for illegal retaliation for her political speech, and in state court for breach of contract and employment discrimination.
> 
> Palestinian professor hits back at Israel lobby attacks
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Did the Arab Palestinian student community attempt to establish a Palestinian Coalition?
> 
> Did Prof Abdulhadi create an atmosphere of mistrust and violence, “maintaining a threatening environment for Jewish students?”​
> In a nation that is becoming more and more intolerant to the incitement of violence, what is the case going to focus on?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi
> 
> Rabab Abdulhadi, Ph.D. | Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas Studies (AMED)
Click to expand...


So, yes, she holds a class similar to many useless college courses that one only wonders why they exist.

Just a predictable hero of yours, a slathering Jew-hater.

https://canarymission.org/professor/Rabab_Abdulhadi

Rabab Abdulhadi [Rabab Ibrahim Abdulhadi] has cultivated ties with Hamas-dominated universities, glorified terrorists, trivialized the kidnapping and murder of Israeli high-schoolers and endorsed hate speech. 

She has also spread hatred of Zionists on the SFSU university campus and expressed support for anti-Israel agitators.

Abdulhadi is a founding member of the US Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott (USACBI), as part of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS)movement.

As of October 2016, Abdulhadi was reportedly the faculty advisor of the General Union of Palestinian Students (GUPS) and the Muslim Students Association (MSA)at San Francisco State University (GUPS/MSA SFSU) and a member of Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP).

Abdulhadi was a keynote speaker at the 2018 Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) National Conference, held on November 16-18, 2018 in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers attack Palestinian homes, cars in West Bank






RAMALLAH, (PIC)

Israeli settlers at dawn Friday attacked Palestinian citizens in different areas in the West Bank.

Local sources said that hordes of Israeli settlers hurled rocks at Palestinian homes and cars in Tuqu' and Nahalin towns in Bethlehem.

  Read more at  
Israeli settlers attack Palestinian homes, cars in West Bank
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Agriculture in Jordan Valley on verge of collapse

JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)

"The agricultural sector in the northern Jordan Valley is expected to collapse as a result of the recent measures taken by Israel regarding water distribution in the area. Palestine's rich "food basket" is heading towards an unknown future."

With these words Mohammed Sawafta, a Palestinian farmer from the northern Jordan Valley town of Bardala, began talking about Israel's new decision to deny the Palestinians access to water. The move will take effect after two months.

  Read more at  
Agriculture in Jordan Valley on verge of collapse
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Agriculture in Jordan Valley on verge of collapse
> 
> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)
> 
> "The agricultural sector in the northern Jordan Valley is expected to collapse as a result of the recent measures taken by Israel regarding water distribution in the area. Palestine's rich "food basket" is heading towards an unknown future."
> 
> With these words Mohammed Sawafta, a Palestinian farmer from the northern Jordan Valley town of Bardala, began talking about Israel's new decision to deny the Palestinians access to water. The move will take effect after two months.
> 
> Read more at
> Agriculture in Jordan Valley on verge of collapse
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center




Yet more evidence that Arab Palestinians are not ready to have a State. They seem unable to understand that the water resources in the territory are vulnerable and need to be managed and conserved. 

Israel is only preventing The mismanagement and theft of water. 

And it’s Area B. Which means The PA is responsible for providing water to the villages. Not Israel.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers attack Palestinian homes, cars in West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli settlers at dawn Friday attacked Palestinian citizens in different areas in the West Bank.
> 
> Local sources said that hordes of Israeli settlers hurled rocks at Palestinian homes and cars in Tuqu' and Nahalin towns in Bethlehem.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli settlers attack Palestinian homes, cars in West Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center




Wait. How come throwing rocks is non-violent, peaceful protest when Arabs do it but somehow problematic when Jews do it?  

(Rhetorical question). 


Also appears to be fake “local” news. No sign of this on news sites.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers attack Palestinian homes, cars in West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli settlers at dawn Friday attacked Palestinian citizens in different areas in the West Bank.
> 
> Local sources said that hordes of Israeli settlers hurled rocks at Palestinian homes and cars in Tuqu' and Nahalin towns in Bethlehem.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli settlers attack Palestinian homes, cars in West Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. How come throwing rocks is non-violent, peaceful protest when Arabs do it but somehow problematic when Jews do it?
> 
> (Rhetorical question).
> 
> 
> Also appears to be fake “local” news. No sign of this on news sites.
Click to expand...


Look at where it’s coming from; The “ Palestine “ information Center.


----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF seizes tractor in northern Jordan Valley






JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)

The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday confiscated an agricultural tractor in Ras al-Ahmar area in the northern Jordan Valley.

Local activist Aref Daraghmeh said that the tractor belonged to a local resident called Ahmed Abu Khayzaran.

Daraghmeh affirmed that the IOF had seized several vehicles and tractors in the same area during the current week.

  Read more at  
IOF seizes tractor in northern Jordan Valley
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers attack Palestinian homes, cars in West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli settlers at dawn Friday attacked Palestinian citizens in different areas in the West Bank.
> 
> Local sources said that hordes of Israeli settlers hurled rocks at Palestinian homes and cars in Tuqu' and Nahalin towns in Bethlehem.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli settlers attack Palestinian homes, cars in West Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


_
Peaceful Protests_™️


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> IOF seizes tractor in northern Jordan Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JORDAN VALLEY, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Thursday confiscated an agricultural tractor in Ras al-Ahmar area in the northern Jordan Valley.
> 
> Local activist Aref Daraghmeh said that the tractor belonged to a local resident called Ahmed Abu Khayzaran.
> 
> Daraghmeh affirmed that the IOF had seized several vehicles and tractors in the same area during the current week.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF seizes tractor in northern Jordan Valley
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



A rather pointless cut and paste with no background content. 

Activist Tinmore cutting and pasting pointless content.


----------



## Hollie

Gee-had denied for these wannabes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel’s Flagship Lobby Organization Collapses*

**


----------



## Hollie

The Islamic Terrorist Project


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jake Tapper’s anti-Palestinian views face scrutiny *

*




*
*Rebecca Vilkomerson (left) and Linda Sarsour, executive directors of Jewish Voice for Peace and MPower Change, called on CNN to hold Jake Tapper accountable for anti-Palestinian remarks. (via Facebook)*

For CNN’s
Jake Tapper, Palestinian violence may well be the pinnacle of international belligerence. It’s his go-to reference point for modern-day horror, outstripping even the white supremacist massacre in El Paso.

Last week, two organizations challenged him on his “anti-Arab and anti-Palestinian bigotry.”

MPower Change and Jewish Voice for Peace delivered a petition with more than 17,000 signatures condemning Tapper to CNN’s New York City offices.

Jake Tapper’s anti-Palestinian views face scrutiny


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel intensifies attacks on Palestinian activities, institutions in East Jerusalem*

*



*

Israeli authorities have been intensifying their attacks on Palestinian activities and institutions in occupied East Jerusalem, reported
_Al-Monitor_, citing a number of recent incidents.

On 5 August, Israeli forces prevented a memorial service for the Palestinian writer Subhi Ghosheh from taking place at the Yabous Cultural Centre, assaulting participants and summoning a number for interrogation.

The next day, Israeli forces stopped a ceremony from being held in honour of the late athlete Ahmad Adilah at The East Jerusalem YMCA, while on 17 August, a lecture on the Israeli demolition of Jerusalemite homes at the Burj Luqluq Social Centre Society was also shutdown.

Israel intensifies attacks on Palestinian activities, institutions in East Jerusalem


----------



## Hollie

HAMAS CRACKS DOWN ON GAZA FOLLOWING DEADLY BLASTS
By ANNA AHRONHEIM,KHALED ABU TOAMEH

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.jpos...attack-on-target-west-of-Gaza-City-599878/amp
_




Palestinians check the scene following an explosion in Gaza City August 27, 2019. (photo credit:" REUTERS/MOHAMMED SALEM)
Three dead in two blasts blamed on Salafi suicide bombings
Hamas confirmed on Wednesday evening that suicide bombers killed three policemen in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday.

Iyad al-Bazm, spokesperson for the Hamas-controlled Ministry of the Interior, which is in charge of the police and security forces in the coastal enclave, said that the identity of the suicide bombers is known to Hamas. 

He said that Hamas was continuing its investigation into the attacks, but did not provide further details. 

The Hamas spokesperson said that investigations have yet to determine the party responsible for the suicide bombings.



_


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Humanity Denied: What Is Missing from the Omar, Tlaib Story*

Israel’s decision to bar two United States Democratic Representatives, Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib, from entering Israel and visiting Palestine has further exposed the belligerent, racist nature of the Israeli government.

But our understanding of the Israeli decision and the massive controversy and discussion it generated should not stop there. Palestinians, who have been at the receiving end of racist Israeli laws, will continue to endure separation, isolation and travel restrictions long after the two Congresswomen’s story dies down.

Humanity Denied: What Is Missing from the Omar, Tlaib Story


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Humanity Denied: What Is Missing from the Omar, Tlaib Story*
> 
> Israel’s decision to bar two United States Democratic Representatives, Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib, from entering Israel and visiting Palestine has further exposed the belligerent, racist nature of the Israeli government.
> 
> But our understanding of the Israeli decision and the massive controversy and discussion it generated should not stop there. Palestinians, who have been at the receiving end of racist Israeli laws, will continue to endure separation, isolation and travel restrictions long after the two Congresswomen’s story dies down.
> 
> Humanity Denied: What Is Missing from the Omar, Tlaib Story



It's not racist to have self-determination and sovereignty and borders (often with checkpoints) between sovereign states.  

You do realize that any call for an end of border checkpoints between a State of Israel and a State of Palestine effectively ends Palestine's self-determination and sovereignty, yes?


----------



## Hollie

*Tension Alert!
*
Tension between angry Islamics of antagonistic and hostile clans seems to inevitably lead to loud explosions and dead Islamics littering the streets. 
*



Gaza suicide attacks add to growing tensions between Hamas and Salafis
*
Mass arrest of Salafis following attacks at police checkpoints expose continuing distrust between the two groups


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘The PA will build in Israeli-controlled parts of Area C’​*​
The Palestinian Authority announced on Sunday that it was unilaterally canceling the division of Judea and Samaria into Areas A, B, and C, which has been in effect since the Oslo Accords were signed.

The P.A.’s local authorities minister, acting under instructions from P.A. Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh, instructed heads of Palestinian local authorities in Judea and Samaria to prepare long-term development plans for their areas, regardless of whether the lands in question fall under Palestinian or Israeli civil and security control or whether they are open public lands or currently populated.

According to the Oslo Accords, Area A includes all Palestinian cities in Judea and Samaria, and is under full P.A. civil and security control. Area B is under P.A. civil control but Israeli security control, while in Area C, which includes most Israeli cities and towns in Judea and Samaria, Israel is in charge of all civil and security matters.

‘The PA will build in Israeli-controlled parts of Area C’​
It's about time. Oslo expired a long time ago.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘The PA will build in Israeli-controlled parts of Area C’*
> The Palestinian Authority announced on Sunday that it was unilaterally canceling the division of Judea and Samaria into Areas A, B, and C, which has been in effect since the Oslo Accords were signed.
> 
> The P.A.’s local authorities minister, acting under instructions from P.A. Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh, instructed heads of Palestinian local authorities in Judea and Samaria to prepare long-term development plans for their areas, regardless of whether the lands in question fall under Palestinian or Israeli civil and security control or whether they are open public lands or currently populated.
> 
> According to the Oslo Accords, Area A includes all Palestinian cities in Judea and Samaria, and is under full P.A. civil and security control. Area B is under P.A. civil control but Israeli security control, while in Area C, which includes most Israeli cities and towns in Judea and Samaria, Israel is in charge of all civil and security matters.
> 
> ‘The PA will build in Israeli-controlled parts of Area C’​
> It's about time. Oslo expired a long time ago.



Islamics stealing land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘The PA will build in Israeli-controlled parts of Area C’*
> The Palestinian Authority announced on Sunday that it was unilaterally canceling the division of Judea and Samaria into Areas A, B, and C, which has been in effect since the Oslo Accords were signed.
> 
> The P.A.’s local authorities minister, acting under instructions from P.A. Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh, instructed heads of Palestinian local authorities in Judea and Samaria to prepare long-term development plans for their areas, regardless of whether the lands in question fall under Palestinian or Israeli civil and security control or whether they are open public lands or currently populated.
> 
> According to the Oslo Accords, Area A includes all Palestinian cities in Judea and Samaria, and is under full P.A. civil and security control. Area B is under P.A. civil control but Israeli security control, while in Area C, which includes most Israeli cities and towns in Judea and Samaria, Israel is in charge of all civil and security matters.
> 
> ‘The PA will build in Israeli-controlled parts of Area C’​
> It's about time. Oslo expired a long time ago.



Excellent!

Then you'll have more photos of sad Palestinians standing next to a pile of rubble.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘The PA will build in Israeli-controlled parts of Area C’*
> The Palestinian Authority announced on Sunday that it was unilaterally canceling the division of Judea and Samaria into Areas A, B, and C, which has been in effect since the Oslo Accords were signed.
> 
> The P.A.’s local authorities minister, acting under instructions from P.A. Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh, instructed heads of Palestinian local authorities in Judea and Samaria to prepare long-term development plans for their areas, regardless of whether the lands in question fall under Palestinian or Israeli civil and security control or whether they are open public lands or currently populated.
> 
> According to the Oslo Accords, Area A includes all Palestinian cities in Judea and Samaria, and is under full P.A. civil and security control. Area B is under P.A. civil control but Israeli security control, while in Area C, which includes most Israeli cities and towns in Judea and Samaria, Israel is in charge of all civil and security matters.
> 
> ‘The PA will build in Israeli-controlled parts of Area C’​
> It's about time. Oslo expired a long time ago.



One of those occasional moments where you and I agree. Let’s get this annexation party started.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it*

*



*

Israeli settlers seized yesterday Palestinian land and today set up a caravan on it in an area known as al-Makhrour in Beit Jala, west of the southern West Bank biblical city of Bethlehem, in preparation for building a new settlement in that area, said local sources.

They said that settlers broke yesterday into a four-dunum plot of land owned by Saba Iskandar in al-Makhrour and started to raze it before coming back today, surround the land with barbed wire and place a caravan on it. They also brought a generator and electrical equipment.

The caravan is usually a nucleus for the construction of an illegal settlement.

Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israeli settlers seized yesterday Palestinian land and today set up a caravan on it in an area known as al-Makhrour in Beit Jala, west of the southern West Bank biblical city of Bethlehem, in preparation for building a new settlement in that area, said local sources.
> 
> They said that settlers broke yesterday into a four-dunum plot of land owned by Saba Iskandar in al-Makhrour and started to raze it before coming back today, surround the land with barbed wire and place a caravan on it. They also brought a generator and electrical equipment.
> 
> The caravan is usually a nucleus for the construction of an illegal settlement.
> 
> Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it



Did I read an article somewhere about Arab-Moslem settler-colonists seeking to steal land and build in Area C?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israeli settlers seized yesterday Palestinian land and today set up a caravan on it in an area known as al-Makhrour in Beit Jala, west of the southern West Bank biblical city of Bethlehem, in preparation for building a new settlement in that area, said local sources.
> 
> They said that settlers broke yesterday into a four-dunum plot of land owned by Saba Iskandar in al-Makhrour and started to raze it before coming back today, surround the land with barbed wire and place a caravan on it. They also brought a generator and electrical equipment.
> 
> The caravan is usually a nucleus for the construction of an illegal settlement.
> 
> Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it



Why are there are Muslims in Judea? Send them all to Syria. Or Saudi Arabia. Or maybe to Somalia?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israeli settlers seized yesterday Palestinian land and today set up a caravan on it in an area known as al-Makhrour in Beit Jala, west of the southern West Bank biblical city of Bethlehem, in preparation for building a new settlement in that area, said local sources.
> 
> They said that settlers broke yesterday into a four-dunum plot of land owned by Saba Iskandar in al-Makhrour and started to raze it before coming back today, surround the land with barbed wire and place a caravan on it. They also brought a generator and electrical equipment.
> 
> The caravan is usually a nucleus for the construction of an illegal settlement.
> 
> Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there are Muslims in Judea? Send them all to Syria. Or Saudi Arabia. Or maybe to Somalia?
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israeli settlers seized yesterday Palestinian land and today set up a caravan on it in an area known as al-Makhrour in Beit Jala, west of the southern West Bank biblical city of Bethlehem, in preparation for building a new settlement in that area, said local sources.
> 
> They said that settlers broke yesterday into a four-dunum plot of land owned by Saba Iskandar in al-Makhrour and started to raze it before coming back today, surround the land with barbed wire and place a caravan on it. They also brought a generator and electrical equipment.
> 
> The caravan is usually a nucleus for the construction of an illegal settlement.
> 
> Israeli settlers seize land near Bethlehem, place caravan on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there are Muslims in Judea? Send them all to Syria. Or Saudi Arabia. Or maybe to Somalia?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Judea......what does that sound like?
Doesn't sound Arab. Not even a little.

I prefer to be called an infidel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*ICC prosecutor ordered to reconsider opening Gaza flotilla case*

"The prosecutor is directed to reconsider her decision by December 2, 2019," presiding appeals judge Solomy Balungi Bossa told the court on Monday, adding that three out of five judges in the court's appeals chamber had backed the move.

*ICC prosecutor ordered to reconsider opening Gaza flotilla case*


----------



## Hollie

Rearranging some furniture in Islamic Terrorist’istan. 
*


IDF STRIKES HAMAS POSTS IN GAZA STRIP AFTER ROCKETS FIRED ON ISRAEL*
1 minute read.
By JERUSALEM POST STAFF

IDF strikes Hamas posts in Gaza Strip after rockets fired on Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

* FOX News - Israel Policy and Anti-Semitism*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Thomas Friedman Brilliantly Explains Why Ilhan's Israel Comments Are Fundamentally True*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas values European court decision to remove it from terror list

GAZA, (PIC)

The Hamas Movement has appreciated the verdict of a European court in Luxembourg to cancel previous decisions designating it and its armed wing, al-Qassam Brigades, as terror entities.

Hamas spokesman Abdul-Latif Qanua stated in a press release that the decision was a positive step in the right direction and would contribute to supporting the Palestinian people’s national cause and their right to struggle against the occupation.

“All laws have given our Palestinian people the right to struggle against the Israeli occupation and defend their national rights,” spokesman Qanua said.

He called for necessarily building up on this decision to remove further unjust bias against his Movement.

  Read more at  
Hamas values European court decision to remove it from terror list
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas: Israel should be designated a “terrorist state”

GAZA, (PIC)

The Hamas Movement has held the Israeli occupation state fully responsible for the consequences of its persistence in shedding the blood of Palestinian citizens participating in the March of Return rallies in the Gaza Strip.

“The deliberate targeting of peaceful protesters by the occupation forces confirms the bloodthirsty nature of Israeli leaders, whose terrorism has not ceased since the arrival of Zionist gangs in the land of Palestine,” Hamas spokesman Hazem Qasem stated on Friday.

“The [Israeli] occupation should be classified as a terrorist state and its leaders should be prosecuted as war criminals,” Qasem said.

  Read more at  
Hamas: Israel should be designated a “terrorist state”
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas values European court decision to remove it from terror list
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> The Hamas Movement has appreciated the verdict of a European court in Luxembourg to cancel previous decisions designating it and its armed wing, al-Qassam Brigades, as terror entities.
> 
> Hamas spokesman Abdul-Latif Qanua stated in a press release that the decision was a positive step in the right direction and would contribute to supporting the Palestinian people’s national cause and their right to struggle against the occupation.
> 
> “All laws have given our Palestinian people the right to struggle against the Israeli occupation and defend their national rights,” spokesman Qanua said.
> 
> He called for necessarily building up on this decision to remove further unjust bias against his Movement.
> 
> Read more at
> Hamas values European court decision to remove it from terror list
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



_The Hamas Movement has appreciated the verdict of a European court in Luxembourg to cancel previous decisions designating it and its armed wing, al-Qassam Brigades, as terror entities._

To celebrate, they'll launch 100 rockets at Israeli civilians.

Death to the infidels!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Tens of Thousands Jews Protesting the State of Israel in New York City*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Tens of Thousands Jews Protesting the State of Israel in New York City*



Now that's funny.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Tens of Thousands Jews Protesting the State of Israel in New York City*
> 
> **



It's sad that people have been so much beaten up as a minority throughout history,
that they still feel the need to constantly prove everyone how they're more loyal to the exile than the king of the place, and apologize to others for their existence.

With all that said, to give due credit,  they're among top investors in the nation living in Zion.
This the second time this year that their leading Rabbi visits Israel:

*The Satmar Rebbe of WIlliamsburg Planning a Trip to Eretz Yisrae*

*



*

With HaRav Kaniyevsky Shlit"a, Gdol HaDor, elder of the generation and leader of the orthodoxy worldwide, in Israel.

*Yeshiva World 2019 - The Satmar Rebbe of WIlliamsburg Planning a Trip to Eretz Yisrael*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dems struggle to respond to Netanyahu annexation plan with hollow ‘two-state’ rhetoric


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Dems struggle to respond to Netanyahu annexation plan with hollow ‘two-state’ rhetoric


There already is a two-State configuration. The country of Israel and the country of Pally’land, invented in 1924.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*California academics condemn detention of Birzeit professor*

September 13, 2019

To Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, Minister of Justic Ayalet Shaked, and Minister of Higher Education Rafi Peretz:

We, the California Scholars for Academic Freedom, a group of over 200 academics working in higher education in California, write to condemn in the strongest terms the brutal invasion of the home of Professor Widad Barghouti and her subsequent detention without cause on September 1, 2019.  Professor Barghouti, who teaches communications and media at Birzeit University, has been put under administrative detention subject to interrogations without cause and without recourse to due process.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Dems struggle to respond to Netanyahu annexation plan with hollow ‘two-state’ rhetoric



Those clowns will be lucky to end up with as much land as Liechtenstein
if they don't stop their terror attacks on Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems struggle to respond to Netanyahu annexation plan with hollow ‘two-state’ rhetoric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those clowns will be lucky to end up with as much land as Liechtenstein
> if they don't stop their terror attacks on Israel.
Click to expand...

Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.

Good boy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems struggle to respond to Netanyahu annexation plan with hollow ‘two-state’ rhetoric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those clowns will be lucky to end up with as much land as Liechtenstein
> if they don't stop their terror attacks on Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.
> 
> Good boy.
Click to expand...


Hurt feelings?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems struggle to respond to Netanyahu annexation plan with hollow ‘two-state’ rhetoric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those clowns will be lucky to end up with as much land as Liechtenstein
> if they don't stop their terror attacks on Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.
> 
> Good boy.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jewish Chronicle pays libel damages to Palestine charity*

Interpal, a British charity which aids Palestinians, has won $60,000 in libel damages from The Jewish Chronicle.

The newspaper’s editors published an apology in August stating that they “accept that neither Interpal, nor its trustees, have ever been involved with or provided support for terrorist activity of any kind.”

It also agreed to pay the charity’s legal costs.

This is not the first time Interpal has won a defamation case.

In April, _The Daily Mail_ issued a similar correction to an article it published last year.

Interpal was paid more than $140,000 in damages.

In 2005, in response to another Interpal libel suit, pro-Israel lobby group the Board of Deputies of British Jews admitted it should not have dubbed Interpal a “terrorist organization.”

_The Jewish Chronicle_ has also libeled Palestine solidarity activists before.

In 2009, Raphael Cohen, a Jewish anti-Zionist active with the International Solidarity Movement, was awarded an apology and a settlement of more than $36,000 from the paper.

Jewish Chronicle pays libel damages to Palestine charity
**


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus*
> 
> **


what do you call a huge pile of smoldering Palestinians?    …… a good start


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Down in the Jordan Valley, the Cruel Wheels of the Israeli Occupation Keep on Turning *
Shortly after Netanyahu announced his plan to annex the Jordan Valley, the Israeli authorities arrived at hilltop olive groves owned by Palestinians there, and destroyed them, days before the planned harvest 







The goal was singularly vicious: the uprooting of hundreds of olive trees that were about to yield their first fruit, and demolition of the cisterns holding the water that was used to irrigate them.

Down in the Jordan Valley, the cruel wheels of the Israeli occupation keep on turning


----------



## P F Tinmore

Adei Ad settlers bulldoze Palestinian-owned land north of Ramallah






RAMALLAH, (PIC)
+
-

Jewish settlers from the illegal settlement of Adei Ad bulldozed on Sunday a vast tract of Palestinian-owned agricultural land in Turmus Ayya town, north of Ramallah in the occupied West Bank.

Turmus Ayya mayor Rifaat Lavi said that Adei Ad settlers embarked on bulldozing about six dunums of agricultural land belonging to the family of Abu Kafya.

This was the fourth time in two months the same settlers had carried out bulldozing activities in the town, mayor Lavi pointed out, adding that such practices take place under military protection.

  Read more at  
Adei Ad settlers bulldoze Palestinian-owned land north of Ramallah
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Adei Ad settlers bulldoze Palestinian-owned land north of Ramallah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, (PIC)
> +
> -
> 
> Jewish settlers from the illegal settlement of Adei Ad bulldozed on Sunday a vast tract of Palestinian-owned agricultural land in Turmus Ayya town, north of Ramallah in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Turmus Ayya mayor Rifaat Lavi said that Adei Ad settlers embarked on bulldozing about six dunums of agricultural land belonging to the family of Abu Kafya.
> 
> This was the fourth time in two months the same settlers had carried out bulldozing activities in the town, mayor Lavi pointed out, adding that such practices take place under military protection.
> 
> Read more at
> Adei Ad settlers bulldoze Palestinian-owned land north of Ramallah
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



A function of the islamic settler colonial project.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Down in the Jordan Valley, the Cruel Wheels of the Israeli Occupation Keep on Turning *
> Shortly after Netanyahu announced his plan to annex the Jordan Valley, the Israeli authorities arrived at hilltop olive groves owned by Palestinians there, and destroyed them, days before the planned harvest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal was singularly vicious: the uprooting of hundreds of olive trees that were about to yield their first fruit, and demolition of the cisterns holding the water that was used to irrigate them.
> 
> Down in the Jordan Valley, the cruel wheels of the Israeli occupation keep on turning



Lots of land in Syria where the Pallies can plant.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> *Down in the Jordan Valley, the Cruel Wheels of the Israeli Occupation Keep on Turning *
> Shortly after Netanyahu announced his plan to annex the Jordan Valley, the Israeli authorities arrived at hilltop olive groves owned by Palestinians there, and destroyed them, days before the planned harvest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal was singularly vicious: the uprooting of hundreds of olive trees that were about to yield their first fruit, and demolition of the cisterns holding the water that was used to irrigate them.
> 
> Down in the Jordan Valley, the cruel wheels of the Israeli occupation keep on turning







.....do you think they may have been looking underneath the rooted-up olive trees for terrorist tunnels ?







so......(like the brrrrr*chinese*brrrrrrrrrr do here on american soil) - they just took it upon themselves and...."walked" right onto their property unannounced....and started bulldozing grandpa ABU's olive trees ?

that sucks.....no, i don't believe it...... 

 another link please?


----------



## Mindful

Israelis hold the most negative view of the United Nations of any nationality in the world, a new poll has revealed.

The survey — conducted by the Pew Research Center — found that 65 percent of Israelis look at the UN unfavorably, with only 31 percent having a favorable outlook toward the global intergovernmental body.

Israel has long considered the UN the be hopelessly prejudiced against it, due to the dominance of the “Muslim bloc” of countries that use its institutions to batter the Jewish state politically.

In another notable finding, the poll revealed that views of the UN in the United States were sharply divided along partisan lines.

According to the results, 77 percent of Democrats held a favorable view of the UN, while only 36 percent of Republicans felt the same. Overall, 59 percent of Americans held a positive opinion of the UN.

On a global scale, the UN is popular, with 61 percent of people in the 32 countries surveyed viewing it UN favorably.

Poll: Israelis View UN More Unfavorably Than Any Other Nationality Surveyed


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al

OK, Thomas Friedman has been awarded multiple Pulitzer Prizes, I think in this case he has it wrong, yet tells the truth.


An argument form is *valid if and only if* whenever the premises are all true, then conclusion is true.​
In this case, he opens with three basic premises.  They are half-truths, and do not lead to a true conclusion.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Thomas Friedman Brilliantly Explains Why Ilhan's Israel Comments Are Fundamentally True*


*(COMMENT)*

✪  First, FREIDMAN says that the Supreme Court says "unlimited Campaign donations.  And then makes up the scenario that Candidate "A" {with the pro-Israel lobby_ [The *American Israel* Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) approval]}_ run against Candidate "B" _(with NO AIPAC support)_ then Candidate "A" makes three (3) phone calls and can get all the money needed to defeat Candidate "B."

◈  Now this can be true (but not necessarily true), but lets make the assumption that FREIDMAN is correct (benefit of the doubt).
◈  This complaint is about organizational funding capacity.  Nearly every politician is concerned with campaign finance.  And the campaign finance rules are the same for every candidate.  Nothing prevents Candidate "B" from building a similar finance capacity as Candidate "B."
◈  The complaint is frivoulus.  It is a child complaint of "NO FAIR" because the other guy can run faster and jump higher - and therefore wins.​Now we are talking about the political pull on the spectrum of politics.  FREIDMAN complains that the is something wrong with the pro-Israel elements pulling to the "right" political contest to the "Right."  What do we mean by "Right-Wing?"  We are talking about "conservatives."  As if being "conservative" is somehow "bad."  The unspoken truth here is that the complaint is saying that given all the support and influences on the Liberal Left, FRIEDMAN sees the pro-Israeli conservatives more likely to achieve victory at the polls.



​✪  Even with the al-Jazeera (America) on the far "Liberal Left" accompanied by CNN, the Daily Show and that formidable personality - Stephen Colbert, FREIDMAN  is concerned that the statecraft of the "Conservative Right" has some sort of unfair advantage.  (Go figure.)

✪  Finally, the complaint is that a member of the State Department cannot say that the "West Bank Area "A" Settlements" are an impediment to peace.  *NEWS FLASH*:  Not once has the Arab Palestinians called for an Armistice and availed itself to the Dispute Resolution Processes.  And what is more invalid is the fact that the Arab Palestinians do not want to negotiate.  It is the Arab Palestinian Policy that:  "*Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. This is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase.*"  Is that not the greater impediment to peace; and did it not come before the establishment of settlement?

✪  It is a great little video peace.  It is not worth the bandwidth it takes to publish the Title.

........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> OK, Thomas Friedman has been awarded multiple Pulitzer Prizes, I think in this case he has it wrong, yet tells the truth.
> 
> 
> An argument form is *valid if and only if* whenever the premises are all true, then conclusion is true.​
> In this case, he opens with three basic premises.  They are half-truths, and do not lead to a true conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thomas Friedman Brilliantly Explains Why Ilhan's Israel Comments Are Fundamentally True*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ✪  First, FREIDMAN says that the Supreme Court says "unlimited Campaign donations.  And then makes up the scenario that Candidate "A" {with the pro-Israel lobby_ [The *American Israel* Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) approval]}_ run against Candidate "B" _(with NO AIPAC support)_ then Candidate "A" makes three (3) phone calls and can get all the money needed to defeat Candidate "B."
> 
> ◈  Now this can be true (but not necessarily true), but lets make the assumption that FREIDMAN is correct (benefit of the doubt).
> ◈  This complaint is about organizational funding capacity.  Nearly every politician is concerned with campaign finance.  And the campaign finance rules are the same for every candidate.  Nothing prevents Candidate "B" from building a similar finance capacity as Candidate "B."
> ◈  The complaint is frivoulus.  It is a child complaint of "NO FAIR" because the other guy can run faster and jump higher - and therefore wins.​Now we are talking about the political pull on the spectrum of politics.  FREIDMAN complains that the is something wrong with the pro-Israel elements pulling to the "right" political contest to the "Right."  What do we mean by "Right-Wing?"  We are talking about "conservatives."  As if being "conservative" is somehow "bad."  The unspoken truth here is that the complaint is saying that given all the support and influences on the Liberal Left, FRIEDMAN sees the pro-Israeli conservatives more likely to achieve victory at the polls.
> 
> View attachment 280790​✪  Even with the al-Jazeera (America) on the far "Liberal Left" accompanied by CNN, the Daily Show and that formidable personality - Stephen Colbert, FREIDMAN  is concerned that the statecraft of the "Conservative Right" has some sort of unfair advantage.  (Go figure.)
> 
> ✪  Finally, the complaint is that a member of the State Department cannot say that the "West Bank Area "A" Settlements" are an impediment to peace.  *NEWS FLASH*:  Not once has the Arab Palestinians called for an Armistice and availed itself to the Dispute Resolution Processes.  And what is more invalid is the fact that the Arab Palestinians do not want to negotiate.  It is the Arab Palestinian Policy that:  "*Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. This is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase.*"  Is that not the greater impediment to peace; and did it not come before the establishment of settlement?
> 
> ✪  It is a great little video peace.  It is not worth the bandwidth it takes to publish the Title.
> 
> ........View attachment 280788
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> OK, Thomas Friedman has been awarded multiple Pulitzer Prizes, I think in this case he has it wrong, yet tells the truth.
> 
> 
> An argument form is *valid if and only if* whenever the premises are all true, then conclusion is true.​
> In this case, he opens with three basic premises.  They are half-truths, and do not lead to a true conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thomas Friedman Brilliantly Explains Why Ilhan's Israel Comments Are Fundamentally True*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ✪  First, FREIDMAN says that the Supreme Court says "unlimited Campaign donations.  And then makes up the scenario that Candidate "A" {with the pro-Israel lobby_ [The *American Israel* Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) approval]}_ run against Candidate "B" _(with NO AIPAC support)_ then Candidate "A" makes three (3) phone calls and can get all the money needed to defeat Candidate "B."
> 
> ◈  Now this can be true (but not necessarily true), but lets make the assumption that FREIDMAN is correct (benefit of the doubt).
> ◈  This complaint is about organizational funding capacity.  Nearly every politician is concerned with campaign finance.  And the campaign finance rules are the same for every candidate.  Nothing prevents Candidate "B" from building a similar finance capacity as Candidate "B."
> ◈  The complaint is frivoulus.  It is a child complaint of "NO FAIR" because the other guy can run faster and jump higher - and therefore wins.​Now we are talking about the political pull on the spectrum of politics.  FREIDMAN complains that the is something wrong with the pro-Israel elements pulling to the "right" political contest to the "Right."  What do we mean by "Right-Wing?"  We are talking about "conservatives."  As if being "conservative" is somehow "bad."  The unspoken truth here is that the complaint is saying that given all the support and influences on the Liberal Left, FRIEDMAN sees the pro-Israeli conservatives more likely to achieve victory at the polls.
> 
> View attachment 280790​✪  Even with the al-Jazeera (America) on the far "Liberal Left" accompanied by CNN, the Daily Show and that formidable personality - Stephen Colbert, FREIDMAN  is concerned that the statecraft of the "Conservative Right" has some sort of unfair advantage.  (Go figure.)
> 
> ✪  Finally, the complaint is that a member of the State Department cannot say that the "West Bank Area "A" Settlements" are an impediment to peace.  *NEWS FLASH*:  Not once has the Arab Palestinians called for an Armistice and availed itself to the Dispute Resolution Processes.  And what is more invalid is the fact that the Arab Palestinians do not want to negotiate.  It is the Arab Palestinian Policy that:  "*Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. This is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase.*"  Is that not the greater impediment to peace; and did it not come before the establishment of settlement?
> 
> ✪  It is a great little video peace.  It is not worth the bandwidth it takes to publish the Title.
> 
> ........View attachment 280788
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That was one embarrassing drop ten and drop another ten and skedaddle.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers steal olive harvest in Nablus





NABLUS, (PIC)

A group of Israeli settlers on Sunday attacked Palestinian farmers in Deir Sharaf village, west of Nablus City, and stole a large amount of olives.

Anti-settlement activist Ghassan Daghlas said that scores of Israeli settlers chased Palestinian farmers in their own lands and stole a large amount of olives that they were planning to harvest for the annual olive season.

Israeli settlers on a regular basis attack the Palestinian farmers in their lands in the West Bank, steal their crops and destroy their trees, and they are almost never prosecuted by the Israeli authorities.

  Read more at  
Israeli settlers steal olive harvest in Nablus
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al

WOW, the sole source in most of these stories is The Palestinian Information Center (PIC).  It openly admits that "the PIC does not lay any claim to neutrality for it blatantly sides with the oppressed Palestinian people."



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers steal olive harvest in Nablus
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)
> 
> A group of Israeli settlers on Sunday attacked Palestinian farmers in Deir Sharaf village, west of Nablus City, and stole a large amount of olives
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli settlers steal olive harvest in Nablus
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


*(COMMENT)*

I cannot find a single source on this information other than the PIC.  I even did a search in the al-Jazeera Archive _(admittedly only for 2019)_, and still cannot find anything that corroborates the story.



 


Now there are, as you can see, a couple stories that comes-up that date back well over a decade.  It is certainly not news.

Maybe you can point to a story that originates other than PIC.

........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> WOW, the sole source in most of these stories is The Palestinian Information Center (PIC).  It openly admits that "the PIC does not lay any claim to neutrality for it blatantly sides with the oppressed Palestinian people."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers steal olive harvest in Nablus
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)
> 
> A group of Israeli settlers on Sunday attacked Palestinian farmers in Deir Sharaf village, west of Nablus City, and stole a large amount of olives
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli settlers steal olive harvest in Nablus
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I cannot find a single source on this information other than the PIC.  I even did a search in the al-Jazeera Archive _(admittedly only for 2019)_, and still cannot find anything that corroborates the story.
> 
> View attachment 281917
> View attachment 281919​Now there are, as you can see, a couple stories that comes-up that date back well over a decade.  It is certainly not news.
> 
> Maybe you can point to a story that originates other than PIC.
> 
> ........View attachment 281916
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> WOW, the sole source in most of these stories is The Palestinian Information Center (PIC). It openly admits that "the PIC does not lay any claim to neutrality for it blatantly sides with the oppressed Palestinian people."


Not unlike all of the one side reports from Israeli sources that are regularly linked on this board.

At least you don't get all of the name calling that you get from the Israeli sites.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> WOW, the sole source in most of these stories is The Palestinian Information Center (PIC).  It openly admits that "the PIC does not lay any claim to neutrality for it blatantly sides with the oppressed Palestinian people."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers steal olive harvest in Nablus
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)
> 
> A group of Israeli settlers on Sunday attacked Palestinian farmers in Deir Sharaf village, west of Nablus City, and stole a large amount of olives
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli settlers steal olive harvest in Nablus
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I cannot find a single source on this information other than the PIC.  I even did a search in the al-Jazeera Archive _(admittedly only for 2019)_, and still cannot find anything that corroborates the story.
> 
> View attachment 281917
> View attachment 281919​Now there are, as you can see, a couple stories that comes-up that date back well over a decade.  It is certainly not news.
> 
> Maybe you can point to a story that originates other than PIC.
> 
> ........View attachment 281916
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, the sole source in most of these stories is The Palestinian Information Center (PIC). It openly admits that "the PIC does not lay any claim to neutrality for it blatantly sides with the oppressed Palestinian people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unlike all of the one side reports from Israeli sources that are regularly linked on this board.
> 
> At least you don't get all of the name calling that you get from the Israeli sites.
Click to expand...


Except for being a willing accomplice to the promotion of fraud and propaganda, why attempt to justify _your_ fraud and propaganda with childish, “but... but... but... but they do it too”?

Not surprising that you offered no demonstration of “the one side reports from Israeli sources”. 

Just more fraud and propaganda.


----------



## Hollie

I can't express the depth of my _upsetted-ness_ that hamas is upset. 

Jewish athletes in Qatar? Whats next, a Qatari ambassador to Israel with suitcases full of cash?
*


Hamas upset Qatar hosting Israel athletes*

Hamas yesterday said it was “sorry” that Qatar was hosting Israeli sports teams and raising the Israeli flag in Doha.

“We [Hamas] are sorry that Qatar is hosting an Israeli sports team and raising the Israeli flag on its soil, while the Israeli occupation is committing crimes and violations against the Palestinians and holy sites and imposing a tight siege on Gaza,” Hamas said in a statement.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*

South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.

Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.

As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”

Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.  

Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *

Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.  



P F Tinmore said:


> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine


*(COMMENT)*

I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.  

What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.  

I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?

The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: 

b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.

Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.

........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Holy deflection, Batman!


RoccoR said:


> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.


Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?
Click to expand...

You're going off on your conspiracy theory rants again.


----------



## harmonica

Pals are shitheads--1 step below the blacks


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al

Yeah, I wonder what you are defining as "name calling?"



P F Tinmore said:


> Not unlike all of the one side reports from Israeli sources that are regularly linked on this board.
> 
> At least you don't get all of the name calling that you get from the Israeli sites.


*(COMMENT)*

It would be very hard to define and describe the Arab Palestinians in any and not say:

Arab Palestinians like to think of themselves as victims.  They most certainly are not.  There is No (absolutely none) excuse for the commission of Criminal Acts directed against Israel with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities.  Nor is there any justification for such acts → the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, being to intimidate a population or attempt to compel the Israeli government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objective.  To commit these actions is to commit direct violations of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, as well as on or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.

Nor are the actions of the Arab Palestinian, and the long past pattern of Criminal Behaviors in keeping with the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Nor is the partial or total disruption of territorial integrity in keeping with the purposes and principles of the Charter.

To describe the Arab Palestinians in these terms is neither fallacious or an inappropriate argumentative strategy, or an _ad hominem_ fallacy.  No matter what a General Assembly non-binding Resolution might say or suggest, in your mind, they do not override the Hague Regulation, the Geneva Conventions, the Additional Protocols, or International Treaties and Conventions that have been enacted.

◈  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.

◈  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad.

◈  Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.

◈  The Balfour Declaration, the Mandate for Palestine, and everything that has been based upon them, are deemed null and void.

◈ "Palestine is Islamic, and not an Islamic emirate, from the river to the sea, that unites the Palestinians. Jews have no right in it, with the exception of those who lived on the land of Palestine before World War I."

◈ "This is the time for the third uprising... Resistance will continue through suicide missions."​
◈ We have come here to say that the weapons of the resistance that you see here will remain, Allah willing, so that we can liberate Palestine – all of Palestine – from the Sea to the River, whether they like it or not."​
I think you should consider what you have read with the following law.  One more point that I would like to render.



			
				International Covenant on Civil and Political Right • Entered into Force 23 March 1976 said:
			
		

> _*Article 20 *Has been in force since before the PLO Declared Independence._
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​


​..........

Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what you are defining as "name calling?"
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike all of the one side reports from Israeli sources that are regularly linked on this board.
> 
> At least you don't get all of the name calling that you get from the Israeli sites.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It would be very hard to define and describe the Arab Palestinians in any and not say:
> 
> Arab Palestinians like to think of themselves as victims.  They most certainly are not.  There is No (absolutely none) excuse for the commission of Criminal Acts directed against Israel with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities.  Nor is there any justification for such acts → the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, being to intimidate a population or attempt to compel the Israeli government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objective.  To commit these actions is to commit direct violations of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, as well as on or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.
> 
> Nor are the actions of the Arab Palestinian, and the long past pattern of Criminal Behaviors in keeping with the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Nor is the partial or total disruption of territorial integrity in keeping with the purposes and principles of the Charter.
> 
> To describe the Arab Palestinians in these terms is neither fallacious or an inappropriate argumentative strategy, or an _ad hominem_ fallacy.  No matter what a General Assembly non-binding Resolution might say or suggest, in your mind, they do not override the Hague Regulation, the Geneva Conventions, the Additional Protocols, or International Treaties and Conventions that have been enacted.
> 
> ◈  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
> 
> ◈  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad.
> 
> ◈  Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
> 
> ◈  The Balfour Declaration, the Mandate for Palestine, and everything that has been based upon them, are deemed null and void.
> 
> ◈ "Palestine is Islamic, and not an Islamic emirate, from the river to the sea, that unites the Palestinians. Jews have no right in it, with the exception of those who lived on the land of Palestine before World War I."
> 
> ◈ "This is the time for the third uprising... Resistance will continue through suicide missions."​
> ◈ We have come here to say that the weapons of the resistance that you see here will remain, Allah willing, so that we can liberate Palestine – all of Palestine – from the Sea to the River, whether they like it or not."​
> I think you should consider what you have read with the following law.  One more point that I would like to render.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Covenant on Civil and Political Right • Entered into Force 23 March 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Article 20 *Has been in force since before the PLO Declared Independence._
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​..........View attachment 283016
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
Click to expand...

You have a very simplistic and Zionist view of the situation in Palestine. Everything you say is premised on the racist opinion that the Palestinians have no rights

*2019 Edward Said Memorial Lecture with Dr. Ussama S. Makdisi*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what you are defining as "name calling?"
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike all of the one side reports from Israeli sources that are regularly linked on this board.
> 
> At least you don't get all of the name calling that you get from the Israeli sites.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It would be very hard to define and describe the Arab Palestinians in any and not say:
> 
> Arab Palestinians like to think of themselves as victims.  They most certainly are not.  There is No (absolutely none) excuse for the commission of Criminal Acts directed against Israel with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities.  Nor is there any justification for such acts → the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, being to intimidate a population or attempt to compel the Israeli government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objective.  To commit these actions is to commit direct violations of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, as well as on or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.
> 
> Nor are the actions of the Arab Palestinian, and the long past pattern of Criminal Behaviors in keeping with the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Nor is the partial or total disruption of territorial integrity in keeping with the purposes and principles of the Charter.
> 
> To describe the Arab Palestinians in these terms is neither fallacious or an inappropriate argumentative strategy, or an _ad hominem_ fallacy.  No matter what a General Assembly non-binding Resolution might say or suggest, in your mind, they do not override the Hague Regulation, the Geneva Conventions, the Additional Protocols, or International Treaties and Conventions that have been enacted.
> 
> ◈  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
> 
> ◈  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad.
> 
> ◈  Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
> 
> ◈  The Balfour Declaration, the Mandate for Palestine, and everything that has been based upon them, are deemed null and void.
> 
> ◈ "Palestine is Islamic, and not an Islamic emirate, from the river to the sea, that unites the Palestinians. Jews have no right in it, with the exception of those who lived on the land of Palestine before World War I."
> 
> ◈ "This is the time for the third uprising... Resistance will continue through suicide missions."​
> ◈ We have come here to say that the weapons of the resistance that you see here will remain, Allah willing, so that we can liberate Palestine – all of Palestine – from the Sea to the River, whether they like it or not."​
> I think you should consider what you have read with the following law.  One more point that I would like to render.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Covenant on Civil and Political Right • Entered into Force 23 March 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Article 20 *Has been in force since before the PLO Declared Independence._
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​..........View attachment 283016
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a very simplistic and Zionist view of the situation in Palestine. Everything you say is premised on the racist opinion that the Palestinians have no rights
> 
> *2019 Edward Said Memorial Lecture with Dr. Ussama S. Makdisi*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Let me guess, You think resorting to hours of mindless propaganda videos, without actually addressing anything in the detailed answer given by Roccor, is not a "simplistic view of the situation"? 

Or that denying the Jewish minority their right to self determination, while inciting to their murder is not racism?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what you are defining as "name calling?"
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike all of the one side reports from Israeli sources that are regularly linked on this board.
> 
> At least you don't get all of the name calling that you get from the Israeli sites.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It would be very hard to define and describe the Arab Palestinians in any and not say:
> 
> Arab Palestinians like to think of themselves as victims.  They most certainly are not.  There is No (absolutely none) excuse for the commission of Criminal Acts directed against Israel with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities.  Nor is there any justification for such acts → the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, being to intimidate a population or attempt to compel the Israeli government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objective.  To commit these actions is to commit direct violations of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, as well as on or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.
> 
> Nor are the actions of the Arab Palestinian, and the long past pattern of Criminal Behaviors in keeping with the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.  Nor is the partial or total disruption of territorial integrity in keeping with the purposes and principles of the Charter.
> 
> To describe the Arab Palestinians in these terms is neither fallacious or an inappropriate argumentative strategy, or an _ad hominem_ fallacy.  No matter what a General Assembly non-binding Resolution might say or suggest, in your mind, they do not override the Hague Regulation, the Geneva Conventions, the Additional Protocols, or International Treaties and Conventions that have been enacted.
> 
> ◈  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
> 
> ◈  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad.
> 
> ◈  Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
> 
> ◈  The Balfour Declaration, the Mandate for Palestine, and everything that has been based upon them, are deemed null and void.
> 
> ◈ "Palestine is Islamic, and not an Islamic emirate, from the river to the sea, that unites the Palestinians. Jews have no right in it, with the exception of those who lived on the land of Palestine before World War I."
> 
> ◈ "This is the time for the third uprising... Resistance will continue through suicide missions."​
> ◈ We have come here to say that the weapons of the resistance that you see here will remain, Allah willing, so that we can liberate Palestine – all of Palestine – from the Sea to the River, whether they like it or not."​
> I think you should consider what you have read with the following law.  One more point that I would like to render.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Covenant on Civil and Political Right • Entered into Force 23 March 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Article 20 *Has been in force since before the PLO Declared Independence._
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​..........View attachment 283016
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a very simplistic and Zionist view of the situation in Palestine. Everything you say is premised on the racist opinion that the Palestinians have no rights
> 
> *2019 Edward Said Memorial Lecture with Dr. Ussama S. Makdisi*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

Go to Quora and get your lying ass handed to you by Arabs who live in Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al

This is nonsense.  I neither said or implied such.



P F Tinmore said:


> You have a very simplistic and Zionist view of the situation in Palestine. Everything you say is premised on the racist opinion that the Palestinians have no rights


*(COMMENT)*

The Civilization, including the Arab Palestinians, have a number of rights.  The majority of those rights are  stipulated here:

◈  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
Entry into Force 23 March 1976​◈ International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights (CESCR)
Entry into Force 3 January 1976​◈ International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (ICERD)
Entry into Force 4 January 1969​◈ Convention relating to the Status of Refugees (CRSR)
Entry into Force 22 April 1954​◈ International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing  (ICSTB)
Entry into Force 23 May 2001​
This shortlist is not all-inclusive, but is a compilation of many of the "rights.".  Each one is currently in force as International Law.  The Customary and International Humanitarian Law includes:

◈  Customary IHL - RULES •
◈  Geneva Convention I •
◈  Geneva Convention II •
◈  Geneva Convention III •
◈  Geneva Convention IV •
◈  Additional Protocol i to GCIV •
◈  Additional Protocol II GCIV •
◈  Additional Protocol III •​


........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> This is nonsense.  I neither said or implied such.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very simplistic and Zionist view of the situation in Palestine. Everything you say is premised on the racist opinion that the Palestinians have no rights
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Civilization, including the Arab Palestinians, have a number of rights.  The majority of those rights are  stipulated here:
> 
> ◈  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> Entry into Force 23 March 1976​◈ International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights (CESCR)
> Entry into Force 3 January 1976​◈ International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (ICERD)
> Entry into Force 4 January 1969​◈ Convention relating to the Status of Refugees (CRSR)
> Entry into Force 22 April 1954​◈ International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing  (ICSTB)
> Entry into Force 23 May 2001​
> This shortlist is not all-inclusive, but is a compilation of many of the "rights.".  Each one is currently in force as International Law.  The Customary and International Humanitarian Law includes:
> 
> ◈  Customary IHL - RULES •
> ◈  Geneva Convention I •
> ◈  Geneva Convention II •
> ◈  Geneva Convention III •
> ◈  Geneva Convention IV •
> ◈  Additional Protocol i to GCIV •
> ◈  Additional Protocol II GCIV •
> ◈  Additional Protocol III •​
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 283119
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ◈ International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> Entry into Force 23 March 1976


I agree with this, however, we disagree on the applicability.

You believe that the foreign colonial powers have all of the rights while the attacked, expelled, and killed native civilian population have none.

Where do you get this opinion?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> This is nonsense.  I neither said or implied such.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very simplistic and Zionist view of the situation in Palestine. Everything you say is premised on the racist opinion that the Palestinians have no rights
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Civilization, including the Arab Palestinians, have a number of rights.  The majority of those rights are  stipulated here:
> 
> ◈  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> Entry into Force 23 March 1976​◈ International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights (CESCR)
> Entry into Force 3 January 1976​◈ International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (ICERD)
> Entry into Force 4 January 1969​◈ Convention relating to the Status of Refugees (CRSR)
> Entry into Force 22 April 1954​◈ International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing  (ICSTB)
> Entry into Force 23 May 2001​
> This shortlist is not all-inclusive, but is a compilation of many of the "rights.".  Each one is currently in force as International Law.  The Customary and International Humanitarian Law includes:
> 
> ◈  Customary IHL - RULES •
> ◈  Geneva Convention I •
> ◈  Geneva Convention II •
> ◈  Geneva Convention III •
> ◈  Geneva Convention IV •
> ◈  Additional Protocol i to GCIV •
> ◈  Additional Protocol II GCIV •
> ◈  Additional Protocol III •​
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 283119
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> Entry into Force 23 March 1976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with this, however, we disagree on the applicability.
> 
> You believe that the foreign colonial powers have all of the rights while the attacked, expelled, and killed native civilian population have none.
> 
> Where do you get this opinion?
Click to expand...


Sorry. The Turkish caliphate collapsed under the dead weight of its own failures just like the Arab caliphates.

The former dhimmis now surpass you in every measurable social, economic and political yardstick.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ are Tinmore, et al,

The applicability and enforcement of International Laws are only limited by the law itself.  The Arab Palestinians have no exclusive rights to any given situation, to the exclusion of any other culture.  And the Arab Palestinians are NOT the _raison d’être_ for the development of Customary and International Humanitarian Law and continued existence.  You should consider the previous list of examples of laws as _erga omnes_.



P F Tinmore said:


> I agree with this, however, we disagree on the applicability.
> 
> You believe that the foreign colonial powers have all of the rights while the attacked, expelled, and killed native civilian population have none.
> 
> Where do you get this opinion?


*(COMMENT #1)*

In terms of the Middle East, there are no non-self-governing institutions _(although Syria and the Palestinians are peoples are examples of governments in chaos)_.  There is NO territory that is under the sovereignty of a foreign state _(‘parent state’__)_ and as such, is a territory that only appears to be self-governing.  In short, there is no colonial power exercising its sovereignty relative to the Question of Palestine. 

There are only four or five countries that are considered by the UN as holding non-self-governing territories.

Clearly, the statement _"colonial powers have all of the rights while the attacked, expelled, and killed native civilian population_" is a total misrepresentation of my commentary. 

*(COMMENT #2)* 

Real questions must address real situations and not hypotheticals stirring towards an invalid response _(as the quotation from P F Tinmore makes)_.  And the real question goes back to • Posting #1721 • where we explore just where the Arab Palestinians finds justification for their real-world activities, policies, and practices within the International Laws and their hostilities in Foreign Relations and Cooperation with Israel.  Most every action of consequence the Arab Palestinian take violates one or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.

Additionally, there is the Question of Palestine pertaining to the time that the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem into the hands of the already present Israel control.  The Hashemite Kingdom cut all ties with the West Bank and Jerusalem.  _Terra nullius_ is vacant land that belongs to no state. Or more specific:  _Terra nullius_ is an example of abandon Hashemite Kingdom land that was not inherited to any state and left in the hands of the Israelis.

QUESTION:  Using International Law → WHAT do the Arab Palestinian use to justify the claim that the West Bank and Jerusalem are occupied territory when the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan implemented the "Disengagement from the West Bank;" and severed all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.

........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ are Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The applicability and enforcement of International Laws are only limited by the law itself.  The Arab Palestinians have no exclusive rights to any given situation, to the exclusion of any other culture.  And the Arab Palestinians are NOT the _raison d’être_ for the development of Customary and International Humanitarian Law and continued existence.  You should consider the previous list of examples of laws as _erga omnes_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, however, we disagree on the applicability.
> 
> You believe that the foreign colonial powers have all of the rights while the attacked, expelled, and killed native civilian population have none.
> 
> Where do you get this opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT #1)*
> 
> In terms of the Middle East, there are no non-self-governing institutions _(although Syria and the Palestinians are peoples are examples of governments in chaos)_.  There is NO territory that is under the sovereignty of a foreign state _(‘parent state’)_ and as such, is a territory that only appears to be self-governing.  In short, there is no colonial power exercising its sovereignty relative to the Question of Palestine.
> 
> There are only four or five countries that are considered by the UN as holding non-self-governing territories.
> 
> Clearly, the statement _"colonial powers have all of the rights while the attacked, expelled, and killed native civilian population_" is a total misrepresentation of my commentary.
> 
> *(COMMENT #2)*
> 
> Real questions must address real situations and not hypotheticals stirring towards an invalid response _(as the quotation from P F Tinmore makes)_.  And the real question goes back to • Posting #1721 • where we explore just where the Arab Palestinians finds justification for their real-world activities, policies, and practices within the International Laws and their hostilities in Foreign Relations and Cooperation with Israel.  Most every action of consequence the Arab Palestinian take violates one or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.
> 
> Additionally, there is the Question of Palestine pertaining to the time that the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem into the hands of the already present Israel control.  The Hashemite Kingdom cut all ties with the West Bank and Jerusalem.  _Terra nullius_ is vacant land that belongs to no state. Or more specific:  _Terra nullius_ is an example of abandon Hashemite Kingdom land that was not inherited to any state and left in the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> QUESTION:  Using International Law → WHAT do the Arab Palestinian use to justify the claim that the West Bank and Jerusalem are occupied territory when the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan implemented the "Disengagement from the West Bank;" and severed all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.
> 
> ........View attachment 283127
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Real questions must address real situations and not hypotheticals stirring towards an invalid response _(as the quotation from P F Tinmore makes)_. And the real question goes back to • Posting #1721 • where we explore just where the Arab Palestinians finds justification for their real-world activities, policies, and practices within the International Laws and their hostilities in Foreign Relations and Cooperation with Israel. Most every action of consequence the Arab Palestinian take violates one or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.


Here again you are bouncing back to the premise that the Palestinians have no rights. They have no right to their homeland or personal property. They have no right to defend their homeland and property. Any attempt by the Palestinians to defend themselves in their own territory is called terrorism.

You seem to be reading out of Israel's propaganda handbook.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ are Tinmore, et al,

Nonsense*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real questions must address real situations and not hypotheticals stirring towards an invalid response _(as the quotation from P F Tinmore makes)_. And the real question goes back to • Posting #1721 • where we explore just where the Arab Palestinians find justification for their real-world activities, policies, and practices within the International Laws and their hostilities in Foreign Relations and Cooperation with Israel. Most every action of consequence the Arab Palestinian take violates one or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Here again, you are bouncing back to the premise that the Palestinians have no rights. They have no right to their homeland or personal property. They have no right to defend their homeland and property. Any attempt by the Palestinians to defend themselves in their own territory is called terrorism.
> 
> You seem to be reading out of Israel's propaganda handbook.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

And again, I did not say that the "Palestinians have no rights."  I just gave you a compilation of over 50 Political, Economic, Social, and Civil Rights; and more 100 Humanitarian Rights that are applicable to both the Israelis and the Arab Palestinian.  And I cited the restrictions applicable to both the Israelis and the Arab Palestinian.

If you have a copy of that "propaganda handbook" → I would appreciate it.

......... 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ are Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Nonsense*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real questions must address real situations and not hypotheticals stirring towards an invalid response _(as the quotation from P F Tinmore makes)_. And the real question goes back to • Posting #1721 • where we explore just where the Arab Palestinians find justification for their real-world activities, policies, and practices within the International Laws and their hostilities in Foreign Relations and Cooperation with Israel. Most every action of consequence the Arab Palestinian take violates one or more of the 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Here again, you are bouncing back to the premise that the Palestinians have no rights. They have no right to their homeland or personal property. They have no right to defend their homeland and property. Any attempt by the Palestinians to defend themselves in their own territory is called terrorism.
> 
> You seem to be reading out of Israel's propaganda handbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> And again, I did not say that the "Palestinians have no rights."  I just gave you a compilation of over 50 Political, Economic, Social, and Civil Rights; and more 100 Humanitarian Rights that are applicable to both the Israelis and the Arab Palestinian.  And I cited the restrictions applicable to both the Israelis and the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> If you have a copy of that "propaganda handbook" → I would appreciate it.
> 
> .........View attachment 283135
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Balderdash!

Where are you on the Palestinian's right to return to their homes and properties including the internally displaced Palestinian citizens of Israel who have had their lands stolen from them?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ are Tinmore, et al,

I cannot give you something that does not exist.



P F Tinmore said:


> Where are you on the Palestinian's right to return to their homes and properties including the internally displaced Palestinian citizens of Israel who have had their lands stolen from them?


*(REFERENCE)*

The pro-Arab Palestinian group (see) "http://itisapartheid.org/" in their fact sheet attributes your complaint to:



 

*Article 2*
The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.

(4)  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
*(COMMENT)*

I would like to make two observations on your complaint and on the "It is Apartheid:"

◈  A/RES/25/2625 - Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970) *IS NOT* "law."

◈  In 1947 and early 1948, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC) "DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM."  

◈  The use of the UN criteria of the "threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state," IS NOT applicable since the AHC _(Arab Palestinians)_ neighter had a designated territory _(the recommendation being rejected)_ or "political independence." 

◈  The UN Charter prohibits an outside influence that: "intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction."​
So I ask again, what right is being violated.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ are Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I cannot give you something that does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you on the Palestinian's right to return to their homes and properties including the internally displaced Palestinian citizens of Israel who have had their lands stolen from them?
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> The pro-Arab Palestinian group (see) "http://itisapartheid.org/" in their fact sheet attributes your complaint to:
> 
> View attachment 283167
> 
> *Article 2*​The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.
> ​(4)  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I would like to make two observations on your complaint and on the "It is Apartheid:"
> 
> ◈  A/RES/25/2625 - Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970) *IS NOT* "law."
> 
> ◈  In 1947 and early 1948, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC) "DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM."
> 
> ◈  The use of the UN criteria of the "threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state," IS NOT applicable since the AHC _(Arab Palestinians)_ neighter had a designated territory _(the recommendation being rejected)_ or "political independence."
> 
> ◈  The UN Charter prohibits an outside influence that: "intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction."​
> So I ask again, what right is being violated.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ◈ In 1947 and early 1948, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC) "DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM."


That means that Palestine remained undivided.

Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I don't know what you mean by this.



P F Tinmore said:


> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.


*(FACTS)*

The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.

The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.

The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.

The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.

*(COMMENT)*

Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population. 

........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.
> 
> 
> 
> *(FACTS)*
> 
> The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.
> 
> The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population.
> 
> ........View attachment 283195
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.


Who says? Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ are Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I cannot give you something that does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you on the Palestinian's right to return to their homes and properties including the internally displaced Palestinian citizens of Israel who have had their lands stolen from them?
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> The pro-Arab Palestinian group (see) "http://itisapartheid.org/" in their fact sheet attributes your complaint to:
> 
> View attachment 283167
> 
> *Article 2*​The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.
> ​(4)  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I would like to make two observations on your complaint and on the "It is Apartheid:"
> 
> ◈  A/RES/25/2625 - Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970) *IS NOT* "law."
> 
> ◈  In 1947 and early 1948, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC) "DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM."
> 
> ◈  The use of the UN criteria of the "threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state," IS NOT applicable since the AHC _(Arab Palestinians)_ neighter had a designated territory _(the recommendation being rejected)_ or "political independence."
> 
> ◈  The UN Charter prohibits an outside influence that: "intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction."​
> So I ask again, what right is being violated.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ In 1947 and early 1948, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC) "DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.
Click to expand...







Because only if Jews get a slice it's called 'division',
but when the Arabs take most of it, the cake magically stays full ...


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.
> 
> 
> 
> *(FACTS)*
> 
> The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.
> 
> The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population.
> 
> ........View attachment 283195
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says? Link?
Click to expand...


Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity. 

This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.
> 
> 
> 
> *(FACTS)*
> 
> The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.
> 
> The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population.
> 
> ........View attachment 283195
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
Click to expand...

There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.
> 
> 
> 
> *(FACTS)*
> 
> The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.
> 
> The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population.
> 
> ........View attachment 283195
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."
Click to expand...


Yep. I’ve debated this subject for decades and ultimately everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation. It’s the END point of every discussion and every argument is built upon and around this fundamental ideology. And, of course, not one of them can come up with an objective, universal definition of “people”. 

Btw, you’ve just argued that Americans, among others, have no right to self-determination because they are colonial settlers. Did you really want to go with that?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.
> 
> 
> 
> *(FACTS)*
> 
> The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.
> 
> The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population.
> 
> ........View attachment 283195
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I’ve debated this subject for decades and ultimately everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation. It’s the END point of every discussion and every argument is built upon and around this fundamental ideology. And, of course, not one of them can come up with an objective, universal definition of “people”.
> 
> Btw, you’ve just argued that Americans, among others, have no right to self-determination because they are colonial settlers. Did you really want to go with that?
Click to expand...


And if he really wants to go with that, then to be intellectually honest with himself, he should pack up and move to Scandinavia immediately.  Otherwise he's a hypocrite.  Besides, my uncles and grandparents were forced out of Europe after the Holocaust, and  they were denied visas to America.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.
> 
> 
> 
> *(FACTS)*
> 
> The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.
> 
> The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population.
> 
> ........View attachment 283195
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."
Click to expand...








Except of course when they're Arabs, right?
Oh wait...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means that Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Nothing else about resolution 181 matters.
> 
> 
> 
> *(FACTS)*
> 
> The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.
> 
> The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population.
> 
> ........View attachment 283195
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I’ve debated this subject for decades and ultimately everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation. It’s the END point of every discussion and every argument is built upon and around this fundamental ideology. And, of course, not one of them can come up with an objective, universal definition of “people”.
> 
> Btw, you’ve just argued that Americans, among others, have no right to self-determination because they are colonial settlers. Did you really want to go with that?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation.


When have I ever mentioned Jews?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?
Click to expand...


*Israel never had a defined territory. *

Has one now, eh?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> *(FACTS)*
> 
> The UN action was taken pursuant to the Charter.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians absolutely refused to cooperate; just as they have done so many times before.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.  The territory that the Trustee Program, through the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine, was outlined in the approved recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II).  The Arab Palestinians were not satisfied with that.
> 
> The Arab League, opposing the establishment of a Jewish State, attempted to illegally intervene _(unsuccessfully)_.  A series of poor decisions on the part of the Arab League, the adjacent Arab States and the various criminal and militant factions within the Arab Palestinian Community has lead the Arab Palestinians to the unhappy conditions and environment we have today.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the Arab Palestinians accept the decisions of decades past, and whether or not the actions taken that have developed into the situation now in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, are what they are.  Israel _(the Jerusalem Government)_ has an absolute and uncompromising fiduciary responsibility to the citizens of the State of Israel, as well as the Jewish people world-wide in the Aliyah process; now and into the future.  There is no reason to believe that the Israelis are going to make any sacrifice in any negotiated effort with the Arab Palestinians that would endanger the Jewish population.
> 
> ........View attachment 283195
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I’ve debated this subject for decades and ultimately everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation. It’s the END point of every discussion and every argument is built upon and around this fundamental ideology. And, of course, not one of them can come up with an objective, universal definition of “people”.
> 
> Btw, you’ve just argued that Americans, among others, have no right to self-determination because they are colonial settlers. Did you really want to go with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When have I ever mentioned Jews?
Click to expand...


When you said there was not a second people with respect to self-determination.


----------



## Hollie

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel never had a defined territory. *
> 
> Has one now, eh?
Click to expand...


I suppose P F Tinmore is just in denial about the wars fought and won by Israel in response to Arab-Moslem aggression. Israel repeatedly defended a defined territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I’ve debated this subject for decades and ultimately everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation. It’s the END point of every discussion and every argument is built upon and around this fundamental ideology. And, of course, not one of them can come up with an objective, universal definition of “people”.
> 
> Btw, you’ve just argued that Americans, among others, have no right to self-determination because they are colonial settlers. Did you really want to go with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When have I ever mentioned Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you said there was not a second people with respect to self-determination.
Click to expand...

Could apply to anyone. Religion is irrelevant.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel never had a defined territory. *
> 
> Has one now, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose P F Tinmore is just in denial about the wars fought and won by Israel in response to Arab-Moslem aggression. Israel repeatedly defended a defined territory.
Click to expand...

Palestine has never had a military. They have never been at war with anyone.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I’ve debated this subject for decades and ultimately everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation. It’s the END point of every discussion and every argument is built upon and around this fundamental ideology. And, of course, not one of them can come up with an objective, universal definition of “people”.
> 
> Btw, you’ve just argued that Americans, among others, have no right to self-determination because they are colonial settlers. Did you really want to go with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When have I ever mentioned Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you said there was not a second people with respect to self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could apply to anyone. Religion is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


We are not discussing religion. We are discussing the two peoples seeking self-determination. 

Your denial that there are not two peoples is silly.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel never had a defined territory. *
> 
> Has one now, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose P F Tinmore is just in denial about the wars fought and won by Israel in response to Arab-Moslem aggression. Israel repeatedly defended a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine has never had a military. They have never been at war with anyone.
Click to expand...


There is no reason to expect an indefinite geographic area with no formal government and no sovereign territory to have an army. 

Otherwise, your response does nothing to address the defined territory that Israel has repeatedly defended, 

So, thanks for your irrelevant response.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Customary international law supports the concept of self-determination of peoples. When tested, this concept of self-determination of peoples takes precedence over territorial integrity.
> 
> This means, regardless of who you think has sovereign territorial control over the whole, or who you think should have sovereign territorial control over the whole, each of the two peoples has has a right to self-determination over some territory. The only question is where the border(s) are going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> There weren't two peoples. Colonial settlers are not "a people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I’ve debated this subject for decades and ultimately everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation. It’s the END point of every discussion and every argument is built upon and around this fundamental ideology. And, of course, not one of them can come up with an objective, universal definition of “people”.
> 
> Btw, you’ve just argued that Americans, among others, have no right to self-determination because they are colonial settlers. Did you really want to go with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone who argues against Israel holds this idea that the Jewish people don’t really exist at their foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When have I ever mentioned Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you said there was not a second people with respect to self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could apply to anyone. Religion is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


False. From the perspective of the Arab-Moslem, religion, and a perceived religious entitlement, is the core issue of the conflict they create.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel never had a defined territory. *
> 
> Has one now, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose P F Tinmore is just in denial about the wars fought and won by Israel in response to Arab-Moslem aggression. Israel repeatedly defended a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine has never had a military. They have never been at war with anyone.
Click to expand...


*



*








*




Gaza Strip: Military parade of al-Quds Brigades,
Islamic Jihad's military wing*

Sure darling, and Your Jihadi brides didn't recently organize a military parade in Gaza.
You just have a compulsion to knowingly lie about anything


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel never had a defined territory. *
> 
> Has one now, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose P F Tinmore is just in denial about the wars fought and won by Israel in response to Arab-Moslem aggression. Israel repeatedly defended a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine has never had a military. They have never been at war with anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza Strip: Military parade of al-Quds Brigades,
> Islamic Jihad's military wing*
> 
> Sure darling and Your Jihadi brides didn't recently organize a military parade in Gaza
> You just have compulsion to lie about anything.
Click to expand...


I think the boy just gets confused. 
hamas military wing - Google Search

*Description*
The Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades is the military wing of the Palestinian Hamas organization. Created in mid-1991, it was at the time concerned with blocking the Oslo Accords negotiations. From 1994 to 2000, the Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades carried out a number of attacks against Israelis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just as a matter of notice, Ambassador Jerry Matjila is the rotation President of the Council for the month of October.  And Ambassador Matjila is from "South Africa."  South Africa ranks 113th on the Human Development Index (HDI); and Palestine ranks 119th on the HDI.   In contrast, Israel ranks 22d on the HDI.
> 
> Why would anyone take the recommendation of South Africa and apply it to a country which has a very high level of human development.  GET REAL*! *
> 
> Of all the Arab League Nations, only Oman (Ranking 48th)(GDP ≈ $80B) and Kuwait (Ranking 56th)(GDP ≈ $113B and an Oil Reserve of < 100B Barrels) hold a status of being very high in human development, and yet Israel still out-streches the both of them (GDP ≈ $360B).  Of the Arab Countries, only the UAE and Saudi Arabia have a higher GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine*
> 
> South Africa’s ambassador to the UN Jerry Matjila has criticized the UN for not implementing any of its 72 resolutions which it has adopted on Palestine since 1948.
> 
> Matjila, president of the Security Council for the month of October, made his remarks to al-Quds al-Arabi newspaper about the international community’s failure to help the Palestinian people achieve their aspirations for independence and freedom.
> 
> As a representative of his country, Matjila described South Africa’s position on the Palestinian cause and its support for the Palestinian people and their legitimate rights as “well-known and unquestionable.”
> 
> Matjila: UN did not implement any of its resolutions on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am not surprised that someone like Ambassador Matjila would make such a remark to the Palestinian expatriates News Outlet - al-Quds al-Arabi.  It is a propaganda machine.
> 
> What I am surprized at is that you (P F Tinmore) would seem to support intervention by external forces.
> 
> I ask again, when did the Ramallah Government have control over the West Bank or Jerusalem?
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory;  The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.​The big broad point is that the UN has nothing to offer to the situation.  The only thing they can do is impair the most successfull country in the entire region for the sake of the most courrupt and terrorist laden country in the region.  What purpose does that serve the inhabitants of the region.
> 
> Remember, the donor nations support for the UN Refugee and Works Agency (UNRWA), knowing just how strong the allegations of corruption are against the leadership's of its top officials, demonstrates that they are willing to perpetuate such behaviors on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> ........View attachment 282989
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> b ) a defined territory; The Ramallah Government has no control over a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never had a defined territory. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel never had a defined territory. *
> 
> Has one now, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose P F Tinmore is just in denial about the wars fought and won by Israel in response to Arab-Moslem aggression. Israel repeatedly defended a defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine has never had a military. They have never been at war with anyone.
Click to expand...


For never being at war....they keep losing pretty good.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This is one of those Arab Palestinian bumper sticker sound bites I hate. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine has never had a military. They have never been at war with anyone.


*(COMMENT)*

In our discussions here in this group, the term "war" ("armed conflict between different nations or states or different groups") is actually layman's terminology and has no true political meaning that is not unambiguous.  War is about "armed conflict." For the purposes of Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL), the term "war" is not used; but instead, "Armed Conflict is used.  And There are two generalized types of conflicts for IHL purposes and they are defined and distinguished as either an "*international armed conflict (IAC)*" or a "*non-international armed conflict (NIAC)*" under IHL _(the branch of international law which governs armed conflicts)_.

◈  international armed conflicts (AIC), opposing two or more States,

◈  non-international armed conflicts (NIAC), _between_ *governmental forces* and *non-governmental armed groups, or between such groups only*. IHL treaty law also establishes a distinction between non-international armed conflicts in the meaning of Common Article 3 of the Geneva Conventions of 1949 and non-international armed conflicts falling within the definition provided in Article 1 of Additional Protocol II _(supplements Article 3  common to the Geneva Conventions)_.​
You can think of it this way:  A NIAC is described as the engagements between the "Israeli Defence Force [(IDF)(Government Forces)] and the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP)(Non-governmental Forces).  The non-governmental of supporting the Ramallah (Fatah) and Gaza Governments (HAMAS) include, but are not limited to Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.

*(APPLICATION)*

In this respect, the armed conflict between the IDF and the Arab League Forces was an IAC.  And while there is a treaty between Israel and the respective governments of Jordan and Egypt, the AIC of 1948 lives on in the tension between Israel and the Armed Forces of Lebanon and Syria.

The engagements between the IDF and Iran's covert foreign operations _(Iranian Revolutionary Guards Force - Quds Force)_ is an example of a NIAC when the engagement is between the IDF proper and any non-governmental forces only supported by the Quds Force.  It is also proper to describe these engagements as an IAC by proxy with Iran.  Thus, to a degree, the engagement between the IDF and *those *non-state actors supported by the Quds Force _(including Lebanese Hezbollah, *Hamas* and Palestinian Islamic Jihad in the Gaza Strip)_ may be properly described as an IAC by proxy.

Engagements between the IDF and non-governmental forces that are completely independent of covert foreign military support _(example:  Quds Force)_ are NIAC; unless the non-governmental force operates from bases outside Israeli Sovereign Territory.  When a force of any kind crosses a demarcation of one territory into Israeli Territory, it is an IAC.

*(BOTTOM LINE)*

It only demonstrates a lack of understanding when pro-HoAP activist implies that the HoAP "has never had a military" or that the HoAP has "never been at war with anyone."  Such claims are naive.

.........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Hollie, P F Tinmore, et al,

Our friend "Hollie" is correct.



Hollie said:


> False. From the perspective of the Arab-Moslem, religion, and a perceived religious entitlement, is the core issue of the conflict they create.


*(COMMENT)*

Only a shallow-minded approach would think that the Middle East Conflict on the Question of Palestine does not have a "religious component" to it.  While much of the conflict is about wealth and power behind a political mask, no one could look at Arab Palestinian policies and events and miss the "Islamic" connotation in HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_, or today's disputes on the Temple Mount in Jerusalem.  What is meant by Jihad in the Arab Palestinian claim that "Nationalism, from the point of view of the Islamic Resistance Movement, is part of the religious creed" AND "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad."  There is clearly a religious overtone in these pledges.

........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I cannot show you something that is not there.  But you can show me the "entitlement" you claim the Arab Palestinians have.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? Link?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I claim there is NO Entitlement.  You claim there is an Entitlement.  Prove me wrong by showing me the Entitlement that gives the Arab Palestinian the entirety of the territory formerly subject to the Mandate.


........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I cannot show you something that is not there.  But you can show me the "entitlement" you claim the Arab Palestinians have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I claim there is NO Entitlement.  You claim there is an Entitlement.  Prove me wrong by showing me the Entitlement that gives the Arab Palestinian the entirety of the territory formerly subject to the Mandate.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 283295
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.

The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.

Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.



What You call their "right to negotiate territory" solely comes from the generous decision of the sole sovereign over the entire land, as defined by international law - the Jewish Nation of Israel.

What will they negotiate and what legal legitimacy will they have, when Israel's next young generation scrap their recognition of the Arab squatters and reverse to full sovereignty over the entire land?
Mecca?

They're on borrowed time.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What You call their "right to negotiate territory" solely comes from the sovereign decision of the Jewish Nation of Israel.
> 
> What will they negotiate and what legal legitimacy will they have, when Israel's next young generation scrap their recognition of the Arab squatters, and reverse to full sovereignty over the entire land?
> Mecca?
> 
> They're on borrowed time.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> They're on borrowed time.


Interesting opinion.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I cannot show you something that is not there.  But you can show me the "entitlement" you claim the Arab Palestinians have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I claim there is NO Entitlement.  You claim there is an Entitlement.  Prove me wrong by showing me the Entitlement that gives the Arab Palestinian the entirety of the territory formerly subject to the Mandate.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 283295
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.
> 
> The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
Click to expand...


Wiki says:


The border segment between Jordan and the West Bank was left undefined pending a definitive agreement on the status of the territory. The southern limit of the Gaza Strip is the border with Egypt. Egypt renounced all claims to land north of the international border, including the Gaza Strip.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What You call their "right to negotiate territory" solely comes from the sovereign decision of the Jewish Nation of Israel.
> 
> What will they negotiate and what legal legitimacy will they have, when Israel's next young generation scrap their recognition of the Arab squatters, and reverse to full sovereignty over the entire land?
> Mecca?
> 
> They're on borrowed time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're on borrowed time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting opinion.
Click to expand...

As opposed to someone who lives thousands of miles away,
and has no sovereign or legal power over the issue?

Well, my opinion actually counts.

You can of course try apply to become a subject of the PA, and vote to make Your opinion count...oh wait... first there need to be elections to begin with.

Now tell me what does that mean regarding Your countless hours spent on the issue?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I cannot show you something that is not there.  But you can show me the "entitlement" you claim the Arab Palestinians have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I claim there is NO Entitlement.  You claim there is an Entitlement.  Prove me wrong by showing me the Entitlement that gives the Arab Palestinian the entirety of the territory formerly subject to the Mandate.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 283295
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.
> 
> The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
Click to expand...


What “sovereign right” did the Arabs-Moslems have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I cannot show you something that is not there.  But you can show me the "entitlement" you claim the Arab Palestinians have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I claim there is NO Entitlement.  You claim there is an Entitlement.  Prove me wrong by showing me the Entitlement that gives the Arab Palestinian the entirety of the territory formerly subject to the Mandate.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 283295
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.
> 
> The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “sovereign right” did the Arabs-Moslems have?
Click to expand...

The usual. The UN has them mentioned in several resolutions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I cannot show you something that is not there.  But you can show me the "entitlement" you claim the Arab Palestinians have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not entitled to the entirety of the Territory administered under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I claim there is NO Entitlement.  You claim there is an Entitlement.  Prove me wrong by showing me the Entitlement that gives the Arab Palestinian the entirety of the territory formerly subject to the Mandate.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 283295
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.
> 
> The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “sovereign right” did the Arabs-Moslems have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The usual. The UN has them mentioned in several resolutions.
Click to expand...


None that you can identify then. Is that about right?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924.  The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.

22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.


“The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.​
All the inhabitants were entitled to was citizenship to whatever came next.  However, the Arab Palestinians → "in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory (after the Administration under the Mandate) was partitioned into a Jewish State and an Arab State.  Which was rejected by the Arab Palestinians.  Today, the State of Israel exists (with its capital in Jerusalem) and the remnants of the Arab State.


​


P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.
> 
> The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.


*(COMMENT)*

The Turkish Republic "renounces all rights and title" to the territory in favor of the Allied Powers and NOT the Arab Palestinian (Article 16 → 1924 Treaty of Lausanne).

*READ CAREFULLY:*

✪   "the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."​The Arab Palestinians were NOT a "party to the Treaty;"  let alone a "concerned party."

........

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

FYI from the International Encyclopedia of Political Science:



 ​v/r
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924.  The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.
> 
> 22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.
> 
> 
> “The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
> In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.​
> All the inhabitants were entitled to was citizenship to whatever came next.  However, the Arab Palestinians → "in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory (after the Administration under the Mandate) was partitioned into a Jewish State and an Arab State.  Which was rejected by the Arab Palestinians.  Today, the State of Israel exists (with its capital in Jerusalem) and the remnants of the Arab State.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.
> 
> The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Turkish Republic "renounces all rights and title" to the territory in favor of the Allied Powers and NOT the Arab Palestinian (Article 16 → 1924 Treaty of Lausanne).
> 
> *READ CAREFULLY:*
> 
> ✪   "the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."​The Arab Palestinians were NOT a "party to the Treaty;"  let alone a "concerned party."
> 
> ........View attachment 283309
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924. The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.


9. It was already apparent, when the Mandate entered into force, that the interests of the Arab majority and those of the Jewish minority would be difficult to reconcile. The first formal enquiry into the political attitudes and aspirations of the local population was undertaken in 1919 by the American King-Crane Commission, sent by President Wilson to study conditions in the Turkish Empire with reference to possible mandates. Reporting on the situation in Palestine they said:
“The Peace Conference should not shut its eyes to the fact that the anti-Zionist feeling in Palestine and Syria is intense and not lightly to be flouted. *No British officer, consulted by the commissioners, believed that the Zionist programme could be carried out except by forces of arms.”*​
Indeed, the Zionist colonial project was imposed on Palestine by military force. It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians from day one.

The Zionist/British attacks were the initial aggression. The Palestinian position from then to now is defensive.

The Israeli position of "defending itself" is just a lie.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924.  The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.
> 
> 22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.
> 
> 
> “The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
> In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.​
> All the inhabitants were entitled to was citizenship to whatever came next.  However, the Arab Palestinians → "in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory (after the Administration under the Mandate) was partitioned into a Jewish State and an Arab State.  Which was rejected by the Arab Palestinians.  Today, the State of Israel exists (with its capital in Jerusalem) and the remnants of the Arab State.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.
> 
> The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Turkish Republic "renounces all rights and title" to the territory in favor of the Allied Powers and NOT the Arab Palestinian (Article 16 → 1924 Treaty of Lausanne).
> 
> *READ CAREFULLY:*
> 
> ✪   "the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."​The Arab Palestinians were NOT a "party to the Treaty;"  let alone a "concerned party."
> 
> ........View attachment 283309
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924. The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9. It was already apparent, when the Mandate entered into force, that the interests of the Arab majority and those of the Jewish minority would be difficult to reconcile. The first formal enquiry into the political attitudes and aspirations of the local population was undertaken in 1919 by the American King-Crane Commission, sent by President Wilson to study conditions in the Turkish Empire with reference to possible mandates. Reporting on the situation in Palestine they said:
> “The Peace Conference should not shut its eyes to the fact that the anti-Zionist feeling in Palestine and Syria is intense and not lightly to be flouted. *No British officer, consulted by the commissioners, believed that the Zionist programme could be carried out except by forces of arms.”*​
> Indeed, the Zionist colonial project was imposed on Palestine by military force. It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians from day one.
> 
> The Zionist/British attacks were the initial aggression. The Palestinian position from then to now is defensive.
> 
> The Israeli position of "defending itself" is just a lie.
Click to expand...


Indeed:

10. In April, 1920, five Jews were killed and over two hundred injured in the first outbreak of anti-Zionist Arab violence. A military committee of enquiry (the civil administration was not then established) found that the causes of the outbreak were: (a) the disappointment of the Arabs at the non-fulfilment of the promises of independence which they claimed had been given to them during the war of 1914-18; (b) the belief of the Arabs that the Balfour Declaration implied a denial of the right of self-determination, and their fear that the establishment of the Jewish national home would mean a great increase in Jewish immigration and would lead to their economic and political subjection to the Jews; and (c) the aggravation of these sentiments, on the one hand by propaganda from outside Palestine associated with the proclamation in Damascus of the Emir Feisal as King of a re-united Syrian and with the growth of pan-Arab and pan-Moslem ideas, and on the other hand by the activities of a Zionist Commission which was then in Palestine, supported by the resources and influence of Jews throughout the world.

Indeed, it was the Arabs-Moslems who were the aggressors.

Indeed, yes. The Jews needed to defend themselves.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This was an impression recorded from a time more than a quarter of a century before the UN Special Commission on Palestine (UNSCOP) recommended a partition.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924. The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. It was already apparent, when the Mandate entered into force, that the interests of the Arab majority and those of the Jewish minority would be difficult to reconcile. The first formal enquiry into the political attitudes and aspirations of the local population was undertaken in 1919 by the American King-Crane Commission, sent by President Wilson to study conditions in the Turkish Empire with reference to possible mandates. Reporting on the situation in Palestine they said:
> “The Peace Conference should not shut its eyes to the fact that the anti-Zionist feeling in Palestine and Syria is intense and not lightly to be flouted. *No British officer, consulted by the commissioners, believed that the Zionist programme could be carried out except by forces of arms.”*​
> Indeed, the Zionist colonial project was imposed on Palestine by military force. It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians from day one.
> 
> The Zionist/British attacks were the initial aggression. The Palestinian position from then to now is defensive.
> 
> The Israeli position of "defending itself" is just a lie.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You will note that the American King-Crane Commission _(1919 Inter-Allied Commission on Mandates in Turkey)_ who's historical commentary was recorded, and is now trying to be interpreted, by a pro-Arab Palestinian Advocate, some a century later, does not present an opposing view for balance.  Nor does this passage refer to any colonial business or aspect that prevents the Arab Palestinians from being cooperative.  Nor does it take into account that after the King-Crane Inter-Allied Commission on Mandates, the Principle Allied Powers convened in San Remo in April of 1920, for the express purpose of discussing these issues.  And you will also note that the King-Crane Commission was supposed to be an Inter-Allied Commission by multiple Allied Powers, it was an unappreciated commission that was stood-up by every other Allied Power.  On 26 April 1920, the conference made a determination and issued the Class "A" Mandates for the administration of Palestine and the other areas Syria and Mesopotamia (Iraq).  Syria and Mesopotamia were provisionally recognized as states, Palestine was NOT.  The San Remo discussions determined that the Jewish National Home would be located in the territory under the Mandate for Palestine.  

When was this "Day One" when → "It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians?"  You keep mentioning the "attack."  There was a War in progress and the Arab Palestinian Territory was Enemy Territory of the Ottoman Empire.  And when that territory was captured, the area gradually came under The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).

Israel, formed under the guiding hand of the UN Palestine Commission (UNPC), began defending itself from elements of the Arab League beginning 15 May 1948.  And Israel has been defending itself from hostile Arab Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Arab Fighters since that day.  Many academics consider the period from 1946 to 1948 as a prelude to the IAC to come. 

........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This was an impression recorded from a time more than a quarter of a century before the UN Special Commission on Palestine (UNSCOP) recommended a partition.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924. The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. It was already apparent, when the Mandate entered into force, that the interests of the Arab majority and those of the Jewish minority would be difficult to reconcile. The first formal enquiry into the political attitudes and aspirations of the local population was undertaken in 1919 by the American King-Crane Commission, sent by President Wilson to study conditions in the Turkish Empire with reference to possible mandates. Reporting on the situation in Palestine they said:
> “The Peace Conference should not shut its eyes to the fact that the anti-Zionist feeling in Palestine and Syria is intense and not lightly to be flouted. *No British officer, consulted by the commissioners, believed that the Zionist programme could be carried out except by forces of arms.”*​
> Indeed, the Zionist colonial project was imposed on Palestine by military force. It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians from day one.
> 
> The Zionist/British attacks were the initial aggression. The Palestinian position from then to now is defensive.
> 
> The Israeli position of "defending itself" is just a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You will note that the American King-Crane Commission _(1919 Inter-Allied Commission on Mandates in Turkey)_ who's historical commentary was recorded, and is now trying to be interpreted, by a pro-Arab Palestinian Advocate, some a century later, does not present an opposing view for balance.  Nor does this passage refer to any colonial business or aspect that prevents the Arab Palestinians from being cooperative.  Nor does it take into account that after the King-Crane Inter-Allied Commission on Mandates, the Principle Allied Powers convened in San Remo in April of 1920, for the express purpose of discussing these issues.  And you will also note that the King-Crane Commission was supposed to be an Inter-Allied Commission by multiple Allied Powers, it was an unappreciated commission that was stood-up by every other Allied Power.  On 26 April 1920, the conference made a determination and issued the Class "A" Mandates for the administration of Palestine and the other areas Syria and Mesopotamia (Iraq).  Syria and Mesopotamia were provisionally recognized as states, Palestine was NOT.  The San Remo discussions determined that the Jewish National Home would be located in the territory under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> When was this "Day One" when → "It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians?"  You keep mentioning the "attack."  There was a War in progress and the Arab Palestinian Territory was Enemy Territory of the Ottoman Empire.  And when that territory was captured, the area gradually came under The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).
> 
> Israel, formed under the guiding hand of the UN Palestine Commission (UNPC), began defending itself from elements of the Arab League beginning 15 May 1948.  And Israel has been defending itself from hostile Arab Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Arab Fighters since that day.  Many academics consider the period from 1946 to 1948 as a prelude to the IAC to come.
> 
> ........View attachment 283326
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

WOW, so much smoke.

People do not get colonized voluntarily. It requires military force.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This was an impression recorded from a time more than a quarter of a century before the UN Special Commission on Palestine (UNSCOP) recommended a partition.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924. The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. It was already apparent, when the Mandate entered into force, that the interests of the Arab majority and those of the Jewish minority would be difficult to reconcile. The first formal enquiry into the political attitudes and aspirations of the local population was undertaken in 1919 by the American King-Crane Commission, sent by President Wilson to study conditions in the Turkish Empire with reference to possible mandates. Reporting on the situation in Palestine they said:
> “The Peace Conference should not shut its eyes to the fact that the anti-Zionist feeling in Palestine and Syria is intense and not lightly to be flouted. *No British officer, consulted by the commissioners, believed that the Zionist programme could be carried out except by forces of arms.”*​
> Indeed, the Zionist colonial project was imposed on Palestine by military force. It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians from day one.
> 
> The Zionist/British attacks were the initial aggression. The Palestinian position from then to now is defensive.
> 
> The Israeli position of "defending itself" is just a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You will note that the American King-Crane Commission _(1919 Inter-Allied Commission on Mandates in Turkey)_ who's historical commentary was recorded, and is now trying to be interpreted, by a pro-Arab Palestinian Advocate, some a century later, does not present an opposing view for balance.  Nor does this passage refer to any colonial business or aspect that prevents the Arab Palestinians from being cooperative.  Nor does it take into account that after the King-Crane Inter-Allied Commission on Mandates, the Principle Allied Powers convened in San Remo in April of 1920, for the express purpose of discussing these issues.  And you will also note that the King-Crane Commission was supposed to be an Inter-Allied Commission by multiple Allied Powers, it was an unappreciated commission that was stood-up by every other Allied Power.  On 26 April 1920, the conference made a determination and issued the Class "A" Mandates for the administration of Palestine and the other areas Syria and Mesopotamia (Iraq).  Syria and Mesopotamia were provisionally recognized as states, Palestine was NOT.  The San Remo discussions determined that the Jewish National Home would be located in the territory under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> When was this "Day One" when → "It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians?"  You keep mentioning the "attack."  There was a War in progress and the Arab Palestinian Territory was Enemy Territory of the Ottoman Empire.  And when that territory was captured, the area gradually came under The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).
> 
> Israel, formed under the guiding hand of the UN Palestine Commission (UNPC), began defending itself from elements of the Arab League beginning 15 May 1948.  And Israel has been defending itself from hostile Arab Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Arab Fighters since that day.  Many academics consider the period from 1946 to 1948 as a prelude to the IAC to come.
> 
> ........View attachment 283326
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, so much smoke.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily. It requires military force.
Click to expand...


*People do not get colonized voluntarily. It requires military force.*

But enough about the spread of Islam.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924.  The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.
> 
> 22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.
> 
> 
> “The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
> In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.​
> All the inhabitants were entitled to was citizenship to whatever came next.  However, the Arab Palestinians → "in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory (after the Administration under the Mandate) was partitioned into a Jewish State and an Arab State.  Which was rejected by the Arab Palestinians.  Today, the State of Israel exists (with its capital in Jerusalem) and the remnants of the Arab State.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate was irrelevant to the status of Palestine. The Mandate had power, but it did not have sovereignty, territory, or borders. If the territory of Palestine was under the sovereignty of the Mandate, and Britain wanted to create a homeland for the Jews, they could have just given the territory to the Zionists and called it a day. However, it was not Britain's to give away.
> 
> The same for the UN. The UN proposed to divide Palestine. The Palestinians rejected the plan, as they had the sovereign right to do, and there was no more Resolution 181. Palestine was not the UN's to partition.
> 
> Even today, the Palestinians have the right to negotiate their territory and borders, but there is no legal requirement to do so. Palestine's territory and borders are the same as they were in 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Turkish Republic "renounces all rights and title" to the territory in favor of the Allied Powers and NOT the Arab Palestinian (Article 16 → 1924 Treaty of Lausanne).
> 
> *READ CAREFULLY:*
> 
> ✪   "the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."​The Arab Palestinians were NOT a "party to the Treaty;"  let alone a "concerned party."
> 
> ........View attachment 283309
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find NO authority for the Arab Palestinians in 1924. The *Arab Palestinian "rejected" all attempts* to bring into a cooperation with the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9. It was already apparent, when the Mandate entered into force, that the interests of the Arab majority and those of the Jewish minority would be difficult to reconcile. The first formal enquiry into the political attitudes and aspirations of the local population was undertaken in 1919 by the American King-Crane Commission, sent by President Wilson to study conditions in the Turkish Empire with reference to possible mandates. Reporting on the situation in Palestine they said:
> “The Peace Conference should not shut its eyes to the fact that the anti-Zionist feeling in Palestine and Syria is intense and not lightly to be flouted. *No British officer, consulted by the commissioners, believed that the Zionist programme could be carried out except by forces of arms.”*​
> Indeed, the Zionist colonial project was imposed on Palestine by military force. It was a military attack on Palestinian civilians from day one.
> 
> The Zionist/British attacks were the initial aggression. The Palestinian position from then to now is defensive.
> 
> The Israeli position of "defending itself" is just a lie.
Click to expand...


Holy moving the goal posts, Batman!  The claim on the table is that Arab Palestinians are entitled to the whole of the remaining territory. And, therefore, the Jewish Palestinians are not entitled to any territory.

Defend.


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> When was this "Day One" ...



According to Tinmore, "Day One" was the return of the Jewish people to their homeland.  The trigger is the presence of the Jewish people in Israel.  (Thus all this talk about "colonizers").

Of course, he will argue, and has argued, that Jews and Arabs got along "just fine" all over the Middle East and North Africa.  Its not really about the presence of Jewish people, then is it?

What is Tinmore's real "Day One"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was this "Day One" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Tinmore, "Day One" was the return of the Jewish people to their homeland.  The trigger is the presence of the Jewish people in Israel.  (Thus all this talk about "colonizers").
> 
> Of course, he will argue, and has argued, that Jews and Arabs got along "just fine" all over the Middle East and North Africa.  Its not really about the presence of Jewish people, then is it?
> 
> What is Tinmore's real "Day One"?
Click to expand...

Of course I have a video for that.

*Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was this "Day One" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Tinmore, "Day One" was the return of the Jewish people to their homeland.  The trigger is the presence of the Jewish people in Israel.  (Thus all this talk about "colonizers").
> 
> Of course, he will argue, and has argued, that Jews and Arabs got along "just fine" all over the Middle East and North Africa.  Its not really about the presence of Jewish people, then is it?
> 
> What is Tinmore's real "Day One"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I have a video for that.
> 
> *Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


This is a typical pan-Arab revision of history, that starts from a certain date, before which they never dare to even remotely discuss. This is done for 2 purposes:


Sell the peaceful coexistence lie, and hide the responsibility of the Arab Pogroms in motivating the native Jewish population to organize politically and militarily with the help of the diaspora as a response.
Hide the ruling Arab elite's responsibility in causing chaos by both trying to eat the cake and leave it whole, through an attempt to gain wealth by sale of lands for astronomical prices, while at the same time inciting the population of Arab tenants to revolt and take it back by force. And as a byproduct keep the royal Arab families in power as feudal elites, at times of power restructuring in that specific small region and the Ottoman Caliphate as whole - effectively deflecting all rage and blame at the Jewish population.
Then follows a projection of later British statements that were a result of later Arab pressure, on what was their initial position, regarding their commitment in helping the native Jewish community and that in the diaspora to organize politically for self-determination and eventual independence - change of cause and effect.

Essentially what we have is abuse by typically placing all the blame on the victim, to which the Arab dominating power structure never imagined to ever lose, because of their habit in seeing the native Jewish population as a neglectable 3rd class, convenient passive scapegoats, on whom all pressure of the Arabs could be released, as a result of their inability to actually govern (seen till today), powerlessness in face of constant Bedouin plundering, and total corruption of the Arab feudal elites that were installed by the Ottoman Caliphate.

As I've said before, that region was the most messy, mistreated and neglected of the entire Caliphate.
Blaming that on Jews is merely a symptom of a much deeper problem, which prevented them from effectively organizing politically and ordering their lives, from the times of the Muslim expansion into the region - till this day around much of the Arab world (with rare exceptions).






*Q. What else did they ever do beside blaming the victim? *


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was this "Day One" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Tinmore, "Day One" was the return of the Jewish people to their homeland.  The trigger is the presence of the Jewish people in Israel.  (Thus all this talk about "colonizers").
> 
> Of course, he will argue, and has argued, that Jews and Arabs got along "just fine" all over the Middle East and North Africa.  Its not really about the presence of Jewish people, then is it?
> 
> What is Tinmore's real "Day One"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I have a video for that.
> 
> *Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Of course you have a video. 

She names the first period of Arab resistance as being a direct result of the formation of the World Zionist Declaration with its stated goal of "._..establishing for the Jewish people a publicly recognized and legally assured home in Palestine."_

*In other words, Arabs resist the idea that the Jewish people have a publicly recognized and legally assured home in Palestine (their homeland).*

She states:  "The encounter with the Zionist project was not so much an encounter with the Jews, it was an encounter with these foreign settlers. They were coming to Palestine. ... Their concern was not the fact that these people came, but that they were European and they did not mingle with the local population. They wanted to be on their own."

*In other words, Arabs resist the idea that the Jewish people should "be on their own" (self-determination, self-government, sovereignty).  

These twin ideas -- that the Jewish people must not have a legally assured home in their homeland and that the Jewish people must be under the sovereignty of others -- is absolutely unacceptable in any modern context.*




Also, question:  If Leila Farsakh wanted to move "home" to Palestine, how would she prove she is not "too American"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Strip Searches and Worse: Heba al-Labadi Among Palestinians Tortured in Israeli Prisons  *
 
*Female prisoners say the mistreatment they experienced in Israeli prisons seemed often to involve sexual degradation and abuse.*

*



*

On August 20, Heba Ahmed al-Labadi fell into the dark hole of the Israeli legal system, joining 413 Palestinian prisoners who are currently held in so-called administrative detention. 

Administrative detention is Israel’s go-to legal proceeding when it simply wants to mute the voices of Palestinian political activists, but lacks any concrete evidence that can be presented in an open, military court. 

Wafa Samir Ibrahim al-Bis, a Palestinian woman from the Jablaiya refugee camp in Gaza, told me about the years she was held in Israeli jails. “I was tortured for years inside the Ramleh prison’s infamous ‘cell nine’, a torture chamber they designated for people like me,” she said. 

I was hanged from the ceiling and beaten. They put a black bag on my head as they beat and interrogated me for many hours and days. They released dogs and mice in my cell. I couldn’t sleep for days at a time. They stripped me naked and left me like that for days on end. They didn’t allow me to meet with a lawyer or even receive visits from the Red Cross.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Strip Searches and Worse: Heba al-Labadi Among Palestinians Tortured in Israeli Prisons  *
> 
> *Female prisoners say the mistreatment they experienced in Israeli prisons seemed often to involve sexual degradation and abuse.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> On August 20, Heba Ahmed al-Labadi fell into the dark hole of the Israeli legal system, joining 413 Palestinian prisoners who are currently held in so-called administrative detention.
> 
> Administrative detention is Israel’s go-to legal proceeding when it simply wants to mute the voices of Palestinian political activists, but lacks any concrete evidence that can be presented in an open, military court.
> 
> Wafa Samir Ibrahim al-Bis, a Palestinian woman from the Jablaiya refugee camp in Gaza, told me about the years she was held in Israeli jails. “I was tortured for years inside the Ramleh prison’s infamous ‘cell nine’, a torture chamber they designated for people like me,” she said.
> 
> I was hanged from the ceiling and beaten. They put a black bag on my head as they beat and interrogated me for many hours and days. They released dogs and mice in my cell. I couldn’t sleep for days at a time. They stripped me naked and left me like that for days on end. They didn’t allow me to meet with a lawyer or even receive visits from the Red Cross.”



Of course, "Mint Press". An internet version of a supermarket tabloid.

Any corroboration of that story?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was this "Day One" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Tinmore, "Day One" was the return of the Jewish people to their homeland.  The trigger is the presence of the Jewish people in Israel.  (Thus all this talk about "colonizers").
> 
> Of course, he will argue, and has argued, that Jews and Arabs got along "just fine" all over the Middle East and North Africa.  Its not really about the presence of Jewish people, then is it?
> 
> What is Tinmore's real "Day One"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I have a video for that.
> 
> *Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project*
Click to expand...


Can I ask that you don't make this thread just another dumping ground for your YouTube videos?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel demolishes structures in Masafer Yatta*

Israeli forces on Thursday demolished a number of sheds and tents and seized solar panels in the village of Khirbet a-Daqiqah, in Masafer Yatta in the south of the occupied West Bank, said a local activist.

Rateb al-Jabour, coordinator of the popular committee against the separation wall and settlements, said that an Israeli occupation forces bulldozer demolished several tin sheds in Shaab al-Harathin area and seized solar panels that were used to light homes.

Residents fear there may be other demolitions in the area, said Jabour.

Israel demolishes structures in Masafer Yatta


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel demolishes structures in Masafer Yatta*
> 
> Israeli forces on Thursday demolished a number of sheds and tents and seized solar panels in the village of Khirbet a-Daqiqah, in Masafer Yatta in the south of the occupied West Bank, said a local activist.
> 
> Rateb al-Jabour, coordinator of the popular committee against the separation wall and settlements, said that an Israeli occupation forces bulldozer demolished several tin sheds in Shaab al-Harathin area and seized solar panels that were used to light homes.
> 
> Residents fear there may be other demolitions in the area, said Jabour.
> 
> Israel demolishes structures in Masafer Yatta



People living in tin sheds suggests a lack of basic plumbing / potable water. In the third world, that's called a "health hazard". Open urination / defecation creates health hazards for others.

Can you elaborate on the article source?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Anti-Semitism smear against Bard students backfires

But it should not take such a witness in order for us to see clearly how defamatory and false accusations of anti-Semitism are now the Israel lobby’s first resort in its effort to shut down free speech and shield Israel from accountability for its crimes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Anti-Semitism smear against Bard students backfires
> 
> But it should not take such a witness in order for us to see clearly how defamatory and false accusations of anti-Semitism are now the Israel lobby’s first resort in its effort to shut down free speech and shield Israel from accountability for its crimes.



What crimes?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hamas warns of mass displacement plan targeting Negev people*

*The Hamas Movement’s refugee affairs office has warned of a new Israeli displacement plan that will target 36,000 Palestinians in the Negev desert, south of Israel (the 1948 occupied lands).

In a statement on Sunday, Hamas said that the plan aims to transfer thousands of Palestinian Bedouins to temporary housing camps in order to seize their areas.

Hamas noted that such plan would liquidate the issue of 35 unrecognized villages in the Negev and would destroy the lives of 90 impoverished natives living in them.

It hailed the steadfastness and resilience of the Negev for rejecting and resisting the Israeli plan to displace them from their native areas to ghettos or new refugee camps.

Hamas warns of mass displacement plan targeting Negev people

*


----------



## Ropey

The United Nations issued a rebuke of Hamas for planning to risk Palestinian children’s lives at Friday’s weekly Gaza border protest.


UN rebukes Hamas for planning to risk children's lives Gaza border protes


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> *Hamas warns of mass displacement plan targeting Negev people*
> 
> *The Hamas Movement’s refugee affairs office has warned of a new Israeli displacement plan that will target 36,000 Palestinians in the Negev desert, south of Israel (the 1948 occupied lands).*
> 
> *In a statement on Sunday, Hamas said that the plan aims to transfer thousands of Palestinian Bedouins to temporary housing camps in order to seize their areas.*
> 
> *Hamas noted that such plan would liquidate the issue of 35 unrecognized villages in the Negev and would destroy the lives of 90 impoverished natives living in them.*
> 
> *It hailed the steadfastness and resilience of the Negev for rejecting and resisting the Israeli plan to displace them from their native areas to ghettos or new refugee camps.*
> 
> *Hamas warns of mass displacement plan targeting Negev people*









​





*"Hamas warns of mass displacement plan ------- i.e.:"*






​*



*


*

*
*







*


----------



## P F Tinmore

HAPPENING NOW: We’re building the people’s sukkah in front of the Anti-Defamation League Headquarters because the ADL keeps sending US police, ICE, and border agents to Israel to train with Israeli military and police forces!


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli occupation responsible for declining Christian population*

According to Shireen Awwad Hilal, the coordinator of Musalaha Women’s Ministry in Bethlehem, the chief cause of the decline in the Christian population of the Holy Land is not due to the persecution of Christians by Muslims. “Many Christians feel that there is little hope for a better future for their children under Israeli occupation, and this has contributed to the growing emigration of Palestinian Christians. Christian Palestinians are under threat from the Israeli occupation – not Islam,” says Awwad Hilal.

Yousef Al-Khouri agrees. “Muslim and Christian Palestinians suffer equally under the Israeli occupation. There is no conflict between Islam and Christianity in Gaza or anywhere else in occupied Palestine. This is not a religious conflict, this is occupation,” says the Gaza-born Biblical Studies lecturer whose family goes back over 900 years in the Greek Orthodox priesthood in Palestine.

Israeli occupation responsible for declining Christian population


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Palestine Lecture Proceeds as Milan Students Stand Up To Zionist Attempt to Block It  *
 
*The police left the premises and the administration did not intervene any further to stop the lecture, which was well attended and proceeded as planned. It was proof that it is possible to stand up and fight the Zionist occupation, and to win.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli occupation responsible for declining Christian population*
> 
> According to Shireen Awwad Hilal, the coordinator of Musalaha Women’s Ministry in Bethlehem, the chief cause of the decline in the Christian population of the Holy Land is not due to the persecution of Christians by Muslims. “Many Christians feel that there is little hope for a better future for their children under Israeli occupation, and this has contributed to the growing emigration of Palestinian Christians. Christian Palestinians are under threat from the Israeli occupation – not Islam,” says Awwad Hilal.
> 
> Yousef Al-Khouri agrees. “Muslim and Christian Palestinians suffer equally under the Israeli occupation. There is no conflict between Islam and Christianity in Gaza or anywhere else in occupied Palestine. This is not a religious conflict, this is occupation,” says the Gaza-born Biblical Studies lecturer whose family goes back over 900 years in the Greek Orthodox priesthood in Palestine.
> 
> Israeli occupation responsible for declining Christian population



I can't imagine how any non-islamist portion of a population would feel threatened and intimidated in an Islamist majority enclave. 

What's more reassuring than heavily armed islamic terrorists roaming the streets, "honor" killings, islamic terrorists waging war from civilian neighborhoods and a society governed by a version of islamic sharia?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Betty McCollum Is Pushing Congress to Stop Subsidizing the Torture of Palestinian Children  *
 
*“The legislation I am introducing is expressly intended to end U.S. support and funding for Israel’s systematic military detention, interrogation, abuse, torture, and prosecution of Palestinian children.” – Betty McCollum*

Thousands of Palestinian children are constantly being rotated through the Israeli prison system, often accused of “security” offenses, which include taking part in anti-Israeli occupation protests and rallies in the West Bank. The Palestinian Prisoner’s Association estimates that at least 6,000 Palestinian children have been detained in Israeli prisons since 2015.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  The Last Lifeline: The Real Reason Mahmoud Abbas Called for Palestinian Elections  *
 
*The call by Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas for elections in the Occupied Territories is a political ploy. There will be no true, democratic elections under Abbas’ leadership. The real question is: why did he make the call in the first place?*

There are three, main reasons compelling Abbas to make this move at this, specific time. 

First, the demise of the peace process and the two-state solution, through a succession of Israeli and American measures, has left the PA, and Abbas in particular, isolated and short on funds. Palestinians who supported such political illusions no longer constitute the majority. 

Second, the PA constitutional court resolved, last December, that the president should call for an election within the next six months, that is, by June 2019. The court, itself under Abbas’ control, aimed to provide the Palestinian leader with a legal outlet to dismiss the previously elected parliament – whose mandate expired in 2010 – and create new grounds for his political legitimacy. Still, he failed to adhere to the court’s decision. 

Third, and most importantly, the Palestinian people are clearly fed up of Abbas, his authority and all the political shenanigans of the factions. In fact, 61 percent of all Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza want Abbas to step down, according to a public opinion poll held by the Palestinian Center for Political and Polling Research in September.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel destroyed record number of Palestinian homes in Jerusalem in 2019*

Israel has demolished a record number of homes in occupied East Jerusalem in 2019, the most in the past 15 years, Israeli rights group B’Tselem reported on Thursday.

More than 140 Palestinian homes were demolished, resulting in the displacement of 238 Palestinians, 127 of them minors.

Israel destroyed record number of Palestinian homes in Jerusalem in 2019 – Mondoweiss


----------



## P F Tinmore

*New survey shows Americans want a more progressive foreign policy and, yes, that includes Israel*

Nearly half of American voters (46%) support conditioning aid to Israel in an effort to stop its inhumane treatment of Palestinians. For Democrats it’s even higher, 65%. “We found that voters’ attitudes stand in stark contrast to the hesitation demonstrated by elected leaders to enact major shifts in national-security policy,”


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Case Closed: Israeli Supreme Court rejects prosecutor’s attempts to reopen case against Dareen Tatour*

Four years after she was arrested by Israeli police over a poem she had written and published on social media, Dareen Tatour’s legal battles are finally over.

The Israeli Supreme Court rejected last week a petition filed by the state prosecutors that was made in an attempt to reopen the case against her.

Tatour, a Palestinian citizen of Israel, was convicted of three counts of incitement and supporting a terrorist organization in May 2018, over a series of poems she published on social media. She spent three years under house arrest and months in prison before being released.

Israeli Supreme Court rejects prosecutor’s attempts to reopen case against Dareen Tatour – Mondoweiss


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Betty McCollum Is Pushing Congress to Stop Subsidizing the Torture of Palestinian Children  *
> 
> *“The legislation I am introducing is expressly intended to end U.S. support and funding for Israel’s systematic military detention, interrogation, abuse, torture, and prosecution of Palestinian children.” – Betty McCollum*
> 
> Thousands of Palestinian children are constantly being rotated through the Israeli prison system, often accused of “security” offenses, which include taking part in anti-Israeli occupation protests and rallies in the West Bank. The Palestinian Prisoner’s Association estimates that at least 6,000 Palestinian children have been detained in Israeli prisons since 2015.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel destroyed record number of Palestinian homes in Jerusalem in 2019*
> 
> Israel has demolished a record number of homes in occupied East Jerusalem in 2019, the most in the past 15 years, Israeli rights group B’Tselem reported on Thursday.
> 
> More than 140 Palestinian homes were demolished, resulting in the displacement of 238 Palestinians, 127 of them minors.
> 
> Israel destroyed record number of Palestinian homes in Jerusalem in 2019 – Mondoweiss



140? Slackers.
Pick up the pace!


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel destroyed record number of Palestinian homes in Jerusalem in 2019*
> 
> Israel has demolished a record number of homes in occupied East Jerusalem in 2019, the most in the past 15 years, Israeli rights group B’Tselem reported on Thursday.
> 
> More than 140 Palestinian homes were demolished, resulting in the displacement of 238 Palestinians, 127 of them minors.
> 
> Israel destroyed record number of Palestinian homes in Jerusalem in 2019 – Mondoweiss



I think you meant to say that Arabs built a record number of illegal homes in Jerusalem in 2019.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *New survey shows Americans want a more progressive foreign policy and, yes, that includes Israel*
> 
> Nearly half of American voters (46%) support conditioning aid to Israel in an effort to stop its inhumane treatment of Palestinians. For Democrats it’s even higher, 65%. “We found that voters’ attitudes stand in stark contrast to the hesitation demonstrated by elected leaders to enact major shifts in national-security policy,”



The wording in the report is:  _Leveraging military aid to Israel to curb its human rights abuses against Palestinians.  
_
I'm unable to find the actual survey question to discover whether it was worded this way in the survey.  But, assuming that it was, this is what is commonly referred to as a "loaded question".  It is a question which contains an unjustified assumption.  In this case, that Israel is committing human rights abuses against Arab Palestinians.


----------



## Shusha

Ah!  Found it!

Here is the actual wording of the question:

– _Israel is one of the largest recipients of US military aid. Some legislators in the United States say that aid should be reduced because Israel often violates the human rights of Palestinians by using lethal military force against unarmed Palestinian civilians, including children. Other legislators in the United States say aid should not be reduced; Israel does what it needs to do to protect itself from terrorism and hostile foreign powers, who deliberately provoke Israel with violence. Do you [support or oppose] the US government reducing foreign and military aid to Israel based on human rights violations?_
_
_


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli settler attack olive harvesters in Nablus, three injured*

*




*

Israeli settlers on Wednesday attacked olive harvesters with rocks in the town of Huwwara, south of the northern West Bank city of Nablus, injuring at least three harvesters.

Ghassan Daghlas, who monitors Israeli settlement activities in the north of the West Bank, said that a group of settlers threw rocks at farmers as they were picking olive fruits in the area of al-Naqqar, injuring three of them with bruises.

The settlers came from 'Yitzhar', an illegal settlement inhabited by hardcore fanatic Jews.

Israeli settler attack olive harvesters in Nablus, three injured


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli settler attack olive harvesters in Nablus, three injured*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israeli settlers on Wednesday attacked olive harvesters with rocks in the town of Huwwara, south of the northern West Bank city of Nablus, injuring at least three harvesters.
> 
> Ghassan Daghlas, who monitors Israeli settlement activities in the north of the West Bank, said that a group of settlers threw rocks at farmers as they were picking olive fruits in the area of al-Naqqar, injuring three of them with bruises.
> 
> The settlers came from 'Yitzhar', an illegal settlement inhabited by hardcore fanatic Jews.
> 
> Israeli settler attack olive harvesters in Nablus, three injured



Level of credibility: unsubstantiated claim by an Arab propaganda site with no reference,
and a fabricated picture from 2012.



Are you fooled so easily, or just lie knowingly?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli settler attack olive harvesters in Nablus, three injured*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israeli settlers on Wednesday attacked olive harvesters with rocks in the town of Huwwara, south of the northern West Bank city of Nablus, injuring at least three harvesters.
> 
> Ghassan Daghlas, who monitors Israeli settlement activities in the north of the West Bank, said that a group of settlers threw rocks at farmers as they were picking olive fruits in the area of al-Naqqar, injuring three of them with bruises.
> 
> The settlers came from 'Yitzhar', an illegal settlement inhabited by hardcore fanatic Jews.
> 
> Israeli settler attack olive harvesters in Nablus, three injured



*Israeli settlers on Wednesday attacked olive harvesters with rocks in the town of Huwwara, *

Throwing rocks is bad? When did that happen?


----------



## Mindful

The Intifada rock thrower championships.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

WATCH: Iron Dome destroys barrage of rockets fired from Gaza


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

WATCH: Israeli Air Force pounds Hamas targets in Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Prominent US Reform Rabbi Warns of Growing Anti-Israel Sentiments in Democratic Party*

“The Democratic Party is increasingly tolerant of voices that are opposed to Israel’s existence,” Rabbi Hirsch noted. “To allow this process to go unchecked will cause irreparable harm to the bilateral US-Israel relationship and to the Democratic Party, itself.”

*Prominent US Reform Rabbi Warns of Growing Anti-Israel Sentiments in Democratic Party*


----------



## P F Tinmore

IOA seizes 500 dunums of W. Bank land to expand settlement







The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) on Saturday declared its decision to seize a vast tract of Palestinian land in Hizma town, east of Jerusalem.

Hizma mayor Musallam Abu Helou said that the IOA handed the civil liaison office a written decision announcing its intent to annex about 500 dunums of land near the illegal settlement of Adam.

 Earlier on the same day, the IOA announced a decision to appropriate about 124 dunums of land from the Palestinian villages of Majdal Bani Fadil and Duma in the south of Nablus.

Last Thursday, the IOA notified the municipality of Ya’bad town in Jenin of its intent to seize 409 dunums of land belonging to the towns of Ya’bad, Barta’a, Tura, Qaffin, Araqah, Zibda, Nazlet Zeid, and Dhaher al 'Abed in order to build a separation wall.

  Read more at  
IOA seizes 500 dunums of W. Bank land to expand settlement
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> IOA seizes 500 dunums of W. Bank land to expand settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) on Saturday declared its decision to seize a vast tract of Palestinian land in Hizma town, east of Jerusalem.
> 
> Hizma mayor Musallam Abu Helou said that the IOA handed the civil liaison office a written decision announcing its intent to annex about 500 dunums of land near the illegal settlement of Adam.
> 
> Earlier on the same day, the IOA announced a decision to appropriate about 124 dunums of land from the Palestinian villages of Majdal Bani Fadil and Duma in the south of Nablus.
> 
> Last Thursday, the IOA notified the municipality of Ya’bad town in Jenin of its intent to seize 409 dunums of land belonging to the towns of Ya’bad, Barta’a, Tura, Qaffin, Araqah, Zibda, Nazlet Zeid, and Dhaher al 'Abed in order to build a separation wall.
> 
> Read more at
> IOA seizes 500 dunums of W. Bank land to expand settlement
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



*The Israeli occupation authority (IOA)*

Those guys are the worst!

Can you post a link to their website?

I'm going to send them an angry email.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> IOA seizes 500 dunums of W. Bank land to expand settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) on Saturday declared its decision to seize a vast tract of Palestinian land in Hizma town, east of Jerusalem.
> 
> Hizma mayor Musallam Abu Helou said that the IOA handed the civil liaison office a written decision announcing its intent to annex about 500 dunums of land near the illegal settlement of Adam.
> 
> Earlier on the same day, the IOA announced a decision to appropriate about 124 dunums of land from the Palestinian villages of Majdal Bani Fadil and Duma in the south of Nablus.
> 
> Last Thursday, the IOA notified the municipality of Ya’bad town in Jenin of its intent to seize 409 dunums of land belonging to the towns of Ya’bad, Barta’a, Tura, Qaffin, Araqah, Zibda, Nazlet Zeid, and Dhaher al 'Abed in order to build a separation wall.
> 
> Read more at
> IOA seizes 500 dunums of W. Bank land to expand settlement
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



What does "seizes land" mean?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Reclaiming Judaism from Zionism- Book Talk*

**


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> IOA seizes 500 dunums of W. Bank land to expand settlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation authority (IOA) on Saturday declared its decision to seize a vast tract of Palestinian land in Hizma town, east of Jerusalem.
> 
> Hizma mayor Musallam Abu Helou said that the IOA handed the civil liaison office a written decision announcing its intent to annex about 500 dunums of land near the illegal settlement of Adam.
> 
> Earlier on the same day, the IOA announced a decision to appropriate about 124 dunums of land from the Palestinian villages of Majdal Bani Fadil and Duma in the south of Nablus.
> 
> Last Thursday, the IOA notified the municipality of Ya’bad town in Jenin of its intent to seize 409 dunums of land belonging to the towns of Ya’bad, Barta’a, Tura, Qaffin, Araqah, Zibda, Nazlet Zeid, and Dhaher al 'Abed in order to build a separation wall.
> 
> Read more at
> IOA seizes 500 dunums of W. Bank land to expand settlement
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center




*124 dunums
409 dunums*

...that's like...parcels of land ?






about this 'seizing' .....can you ...elaborate? 



so, they [the ioa] tresspasses on Grandpa Palestinians' land, and right to their faces... ...



orders them to leave ?



Grab your toof brush and go ?




a *"separation wall"* is needed.......there ARE unscrupulus 

 terrorists lurking about the *"dunums....."*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Gabor Maté on the misuse of anti-Semitism and why fewer Jews identify with Israel*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Human Rights Center documents 165 Israeli violations in one week


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Human Rights Center documents 165 Israeli violations in one week



Now that's funny.

"Gaza-based Palestinian Center for Human Rights (PCHR)"

Are these fine folks graduates of the Hamas (Hitler Youth modeled) summer islamic terrorist camps?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Center documents 165 Israeli violations in one week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny.
> 
> "Gaza-based Palestinian Center for Human Rights (PCHR)"
> 
> Are these fine folks graduates of the Hamas (Hitler Youth modeled) summer islamic terrorist camps?
Click to expand...

PCHR is and independent, non partisan organization.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This does not even pass the smell test.



P F Tinmore said:


> Human Rights Center documents 165 Israeli violations in one week


*(COMMENT)*

This kind of reporting, both the media reporting and the Human Rights Center documenting has no credibility at all.

The territory designated as Area "C" is not (really) subject to International Laws, but rather domestic enforcement as administered under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation.  And accusation made by the  Human Rights Center (a Palestinian NGO) has no standing and authority.  If they want to challenge the demarcation that delineates the Israeli Sovereignty from Gaza Chaos and Corruption, they should encourage the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) Officials to establish negotiations following The Handbook of Dispute Resolution which establishes a path consistent with the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970) and the (Oslo I 1993) Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements; as well as (Oslo II 1995) Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  

Remember, by agreement between the Israelis and the Sole Representative of the Palestinian People, such negotiations would cover the  remaining issues, including: 

◈  Jerusalem, 
◈  Refugees, 
◈  Settlements, 
◈  Security arrangements, 
◈  Borders, 
◈  Relations and cooperation with other neighbors, 
◈  and other issues of common interest.​
In terms of the Gaza Strip, the demarcation with the Southern District of Israel is recognized under the "international lines of demarcation," which were once armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement and now a border;  to which → each party is otherwise bound to respect.

The complaint made by any Palestine NGO_ (dependent on donor Funding through the HoAP Government)_ is not worth the bandwidth to discuss. 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This does not even pass the smell test.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Center documents 165 Israeli violations in one week
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This kind of reporting, both the media reporting and the Human Rights Center documenting has no credibility at all.
> 
> The territory designated as Area "C" is not (really) subject to International Laws, but rather domestic enforcement as administered under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation.  And accusation made by the  Human Rights Center (a Palestinian NGO) has no standing and authority.  If they want to challenge the demarcation that delineates the Israeli Sovereignty from Gaza Chaos and Corruption, they should encourage the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) Officials to establish negotiations following The Handbook of Dispute Resolution which establishes a path consistent with the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970) and the (Oslo I 1993) Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements; as well as (Oslo II 1995) Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Remember, by agreement between the Israelis and the Sole Representative of the Palestinian People, such negotiations would cover the  remaining issues, including:
> 
> ◈  Jerusalem,
> ◈  Refugees,
> ◈  Settlements,
> ◈  Security arrangements,
> ◈  Borders,
> ◈  Relations and cooperation with other neighbors,
> ◈  and other issues of common interest.​
> In terms of the Gaza Strip, the demarcation with the Southern District of Israel is recognized under the "international lines of demarcation," which were once armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement and now a border;  to which → each party is otherwise bound to respect.
> 
> The complaint made by any Palestine NGO_ (dependent on donor Funding through the HoAP Government)_ is not worth the bandwidth to discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Oslo is dead.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Center documents 165 Israeli violations in one week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny.
> 
> "Gaza-based Palestinian Center for Human Rights (PCHR)"
> 
> Are these fine folks graduates of the Hamas (Hitler Youth modeled) summer islamic terrorist camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PCHR is and independent, non partisan organization.
Click to expand...


Of course, dear.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This does not even pass the smell test.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Center documents 165 Israeli violations in one week
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This kind of reporting, both the media reporting and the Human Rights Center documenting has no credibility at all.
> 
> The territory designated as Area "C" is not (really) subject to International Laws, but rather domestic enforcement as administered under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation.  And accusation made by the  Human Rights Center (a Palestinian NGO) has no standing and authority.  If they want to challenge the demarcation that delineates the Israeli Sovereignty from Gaza Chaos and Corruption, they should encourage the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) Officials to establish negotiations following The Handbook of Dispute Resolution which establishes a path consistent with the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970) and the (Oslo I 1993) Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements; as well as (Oslo II 1995) Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Remember, by agreement between the Israelis and the Sole Representative of the Palestinian People, such negotiations would cover the  remaining issues, including:
> 
> ◈  Jerusalem,
> ◈  Refugees,
> ◈  Settlements,
> ◈  Security arrangements,
> ◈  Borders,
> ◈  Relations and cooperation with other neighbors,
> ◈  and other issues of common interest.​
> In terms of the Gaza Strip, the demarcation with the Southern District of Israel is recognized under the "international lines of demarcation," which were once armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement and now a border;  to which → each party is otherwise bound to respect.
> 
> The complaint made by any Palestine NGO_ (dependent on donor Funding through the HoAP Government)_ is not worth the bandwidth to discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oslo is dead.
Click to expand...



Well, yes and no.  Oslo has certainly not brought the desired results.  (Assuming the desired results are peace and a final agreement on the above-stated matters pertaining to the conflict). 

That said, the demarcation lines are still in place and have largely held.  (Though one could argue there have been a few instances in the past year where they are starting to be overrun by events and actions on both sides, but this is very recent.)  And several economic arrangements still exist as based on the Oslo Accords.

Also, the legal arrangements still very much exists, as it has not been replaced with a new agreement.  

Rather than giving us a one-liner, why don't you discuss what it means that "Oslo is dead"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Center documents 165 Israeli violations in one week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny.
> 
> "Gaza-based Palestinian Center for Human Rights (PCHR)"
> 
> Are these fine folks graduates of the Hamas (Hitler Youth modeled) summer islamic terrorist camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PCHR is and independent, non partisan organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, dear.
Click to expand...

It was a 5 year plan.

Look it up.


----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorist obedience training.


----------



## Hollie

Paradise.




For an amorphous black mound.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Enfeebled Israel lobby strikes back on military aid


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli spyware targeted Americans


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinians are facing genocide; Israel deserves its international pariah status*

*



*

Zionist fulminations against the evocative A-word will now have to contend with the ignoble G-word. That Israel is an Apartheid entity is now indisputable, with international institutions and academics declaring it to be a crime against humanity. To this must now be added the increasingly obvious fact that the Palestinians are facing Genocide at the hands of the Israeli colonists.

The creation of the state of Israel in May 1948 was a settler-colonial enterprise in which Palestinians were displaced through a deliberate policy of terror and ethnic cleansing that made room for alien colonists, drawn largely from Europe and North America. Colonial Zionism differed from other European colonial enterprises in its much more ambitious intentions; it set out not only to exploit the indigenous people and steal their resources, but also to expel them and move Jews onto the stolen land.

From the outset, Zionism — the ideology underpinning Israel — held terrorism to be one of its indispensable weapons for the achievement of a Jewish homeland in Palestine. Innocent Palestinian civilians were massacred by the score, and British Mandate officials were also targeted.

Palestinians are facing genocide; Israel deserves its international pariah status


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians are facing genocide; Israel deserves its international pariah status*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Zionist fulminations against the evocative A-word will now have to contend with the ignoble G-word. That Israel is an Apartheid entity is now indisputable, with international institutions and academics declaring it to be a crime against humanity. To this must now be added the increasingly obvious fact that the Palestinians are facing Genocide at the hands of the Israeli colonists.
> 
> The creation of the state of Israel in May 1948 was a settler-colonial enterprise in which Palestinians were displaced through a deliberate policy of terror and ethnic cleansing that made room for alien colonists, drawn largely from Europe and North America. Colonial Zionism differed from other European colonial enterprises in its much more ambitious intentions; it set out not only to exploit the indigenous people and steal their resources, but also to expel them and move Jews onto the stolen land.
> 
> From the outset, Zionism — the ideology underpinning Israel — held terrorism to be one of its indispensable weapons for the achievement of a Jewish homeland in Palestine. Innocent Palestinian civilians were massacred by the score, and British Mandate officials were also targeted.
> 
> Palestinians are facing genocide; Israel deserves its international pariah status



*Palestinians are facing genocide;*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel is falsifying Palestinian history and stealing its heritage*

Palestine is one of the richest countries in the world in terms of antiquities, competing with Egypt in the Arab world. At least 22 civilisations have left their mark on Palestine, the first of which were the Canaanites; their presence is still visible today.

Since 1948, successive Israeli governments have paid particular attention to the antiquities that have a distinct Arab and Palestinian identity. Committees of Israeli archaeologists were formed to research in every part of Palestine on which Israel was founded. The aim remains to create a fake historical narrative by Judaising Palestinian antiquities. Historical monuments in major Palestinian cities, such as Acre, Jaffa, Jerusalem and Tiberias, have not been spared from this process.

Moreover, Israel has used various institutions to Judaise Palestinian fashion through systematic cultural theft and forgery. Even local recipes are not spared. Israel has participated in international exhibitions to display Palestinian fashion and cuisine labelled as “Israeli”.

This is how Palestine’s heritage and history dating back thousands of years are being stolen by the Israeli occupation and the “mafias” selling invaluable antiquities. This is happening at a time when Palestinian parties are taking action and calling for the protection of their legacy, history and civilisation.

*Israel is falsifying Palestinian history and stealing its heritage*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel is falsifying Palestinian history and stealing its heritage*
> 
> Palestine is one of the richest countries in the world in terms of antiquities, competing with Egypt in the Arab world. At least 22 civilisations have left their mark on Palestine, the first of which were the Canaanites; their presence is still visible today.
> 
> Since 1948, successive Israeli governments have paid particular attention to the antiquities that have a distinct Arab and Palestinian identity. Committees of Israeli archaeologists were formed to research in every part of Palestine on which Israel was founded. The aim remains to create a fake historical narrative by Judaising Palestinian antiquities. Historical monuments in major Palestinian cities, such as Acre, Jaffa, Jerusalem and Tiberias, have not been spared from this process.
> 
> Moreover, Israel has used various institutions to Judaise Palestinian fashion through systematic cultural theft and forgery. Even local recipes are not spared. Israel has participated in international exhibitions to display Palestinian fashion and cuisine labelled as “Israeli”.
> 
> This is how Palestine’s heritage and history dating back thousands of years are being stolen by the Israeli occupation and the “mafias” selling invaluable antiquities. This is happening at a time when Palestinian parties are taking action and calling for the protection of their legacy, history and civilisation.
> 
> *Israel is falsifying Palestinian history and stealing its heritage*



What heritage?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel is falsifying Palestinian history and stealing its heritage*
> 
> Palestine is one of the richest countries in the world in terms of antiquities, competing with Egypt in the Arab world. At least 22 civilisations have left their mark on Palestine, the first of which were the Canaanites; their presence is still visible today.
> 
> Since 1948, successive Israeli governments have paid particular attention to the antiquities that have a distinct Arab and Palestinian identity. Committees of Israeli archaeologists were formed to research in every part of Palestine on which Israel was founded. The aim remains to create a fake historical narrative by Judaising Palestinian antiquities. Historical monuments in major Palestinian cities, such as Acre, Jaffa, Jerusalem and Tiberias, have not been spared from this process.
> 
> Moreover, Israel has used various institutions to Judaise Palestinian fashion through systematic cultural theft and forgery. Even local recipes are not spared. Israel has participated in international exhibitions to display Palestinian fashion and cuisine labelled as “Israeli”.
> 
> This is how Palestine’s heritage and history dating back thousands of years are being stolen by the Israeli occupation and the “mafias” selling invaluable antiquities. This is happening at a time when Palestinian parties are taking action and calling for the protection of their legacy, history and civilisation.
> 
> *Israel is falsifying Palestinian history and stealing its heritage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What heritage?
Click to expand...


There was that famous gay Egyptian guy. Stole millions. Had some bad sausage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli spyware targeted Americans


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Egypt brokers ceasefire deal in Gaza*

GAZA, (PIC)

An Egyptian-brokered ceasefire agreement was reportedly reached between the Palestinian resistance and Israel, and already came into effect at 05:30 am on Thursday, November 14.

No official sources have confirmed the news yet, but al-Jazeera satellite channel quoted unnamed sources as saying that the Islamic Jihad Movement and Israel accepted an Egyptian request for a ceasefire starting today morning.

The reported agreement came about four hours following an Israeli massacre that claimed the lives of six citizens from one family and injured 12 others in central Gaza.

The local newspaper al-Hadath also quoted a spokesman for Islamic Jihad Musab al-Bareem as saying that a ceasefire deal took effect after the Israeli occupation state acquiesced to the Palestinian resistance’s terms.

“This agreement has taken place after the resistance said its word, confronted the aggression, broke Netanyahu’s arrogance and defended the Palestinian people,” spokesman Bareem added.

He affirmed that the ceasefire deal was reached on the basis of conditions made by Islamic Jihad on behalf of the resistance factions, which demanded Israeli pledges to stop assassinations, refrain from targeting the participants in the March of Return rallies and start taking steps to end the siege on Gaza.

  Read more at  
Egypt brokers ceasefire deal in Gaza
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Egypt brokers ceasefire deal in Gaza*
> 
> GAZA, (PIC)
> 
> An Egyptian-brokered ceasefire agreement was reportedly reached between the Palestinian resistance and Israel, and already came into effect at 05:30 am on Thursday, November 14.
> 
> No official sources have confirmed the news yet, but al-Jazeera satellite channel quoted unnamed sources as saying that the Islamic Jihad Movement and Israel accepted an Egyptian request for a ceasefire starting today morning.
> 
> The reported agreement came about four hours following an Israeli massacre that claimed the lives of six citizens from one family and injured 12 others in central Gaza.
> 
> The local newspaper al-Hadath also quoted a spokesman for Islamic Jihad Musab al-Bareem as saying that a ceasefire deal took effect after the Israeli occupation state acquiesced to the Palestinian resistance’s terms.
> 
> “This agreement has taken place after the resistance said its word, confronted the aggression, broke Netanyahu’s arrogance and defended the Palestinian people,” spokesman Bareem added.
> 
> He affirmed that the ceasefire deal was reached on the basis of conditions made by Islamic Jihad on behalf of the resistance factions, which demanded Israeli pledges to stop assassinations, refrain from targeting the participants in the March of Return rallies and start taking steps to end the siege on Gaza.
> 
> Read more at
> Egypt brokers ceasefire deal in Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center




“This agreement has taken place after the resistance said its word, confronted the aggression, broke Netanyahu’s arrogance and defended the Palestinian people,” spokesman Bareem added.”

Barreem does comedy as a full time job to supplement his income as a part time circus clown.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel is falsifying Palestinian history and stealing its heritage*
> 
> Palestine is one of the richest countries in the world in terms of antiquities, competing with Egypt in the Arab world. At least 22 civilisations have left their mark on Palestine, the first of which were the Canaanites; their presence is still visible today.
> 
> Since 1948, successive Israeli governments have paid particular attention to the antiquities that have a distinct Arab and Palestinian identity. Committees of Israeli archaeologists were formed to research in every part of Palestine on which Israel was founded. The aim remains to create a fake historical narrative by Judaising Palestinian antiquities. Historical monuments in major Palestinian cities, such as Acre, Jaffa, Jerusalem and Tiberias, have not been spared from this process.
> 
> Moreover, Israel has used various institutions to Judaise Palestinian fashion through systematic cultural theft and forgery. Even local recipes are not spared. Israel has participated in international exhibitions to display Palestinian fashion and cuisine labelled as “Israeli”.
> 
> This is how Palestine’s heritage and history dating back thousands of years are being stolen by the Israeli occupation and the “mafias” selling invaluable antiquities. This is happening at a time when Palestinian parties are taking action and calling for the protection of their legacy, history and civilisation.
> 
> *Israel is falsifying Palestinian history and stealing its heritage*



On the contrary, Palestinians have done all they could do to destroy Jewish artifacts from the Temple Mount.  Any Palestinian Heritage Museum would be empty, as one already is.  Palestinians have no heritage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Belgian officials boycott trade delegation to Israel*
*Representatives of local governments pull out of business trip, citing alleged Israeli violations of international law*

Belgian officials boycott trade delegation to Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel approves new settlement, orders Hebron market bulldozed


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli settlers target Christian Palestinians in West Bank town *
Settlers' attacks on Palestinian properties have been on the rise, with 36 in October alone


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli settlers target Christian Palestinians in West Bank town *
> Settlers' attacks on Palestinian properties have been on the rise, with 36 in October alone



Ok, let's discus the authenticity of this "report",

any details or just another random picture with a blood libel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel approves new settlement, orders Hebron market bulldozed



If the Palestinians don't make peace soon, they'll have no land left for their country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers target Christian Palestinians in West Bank town *
> Settlers' attacks on Palestinian properties have been on the rise, with 36 in October alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's discus the authenticity of this "report",
> 
> any details or just another random picture with a blood libel?
Click to expand...

Forgot the link.

Israeli settlers target Christian Palestinians in West Bank town


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers target Christian Palestinians in West Bank town *
> Settlers' attacks on Palestinian properties have been on the rise, with 36 in October alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's discus the authenticity of this "report",
> 
> any details or just another random picture with a blood libel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot the link.
> 
> Israeli settlers target Christian Palestinians in West Bank town
Click to expand...

Perhaps if the Palestinians stopped celebrating the murders of random Jews, people wouldn't get so angry at them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Egypt students walk out of ex-US envoy to Israel talk*

More than 150 students staged a walkout during a talk by former US Ambassador to Israel Daniel Kurtzer’s talk at the American University in Cairo yesterday.

Chanting slogans against the Israeli occupation and holding banners in support of the Palestinian cause, the students withdrew from what they said was a debate supported by the Israeli occupation.

The AUC Students Union published a video on FB of the students’ chanting “AUC, We are against Zionism”, in the presence of former US ambassadors to Cairo Daniel Kurtzer and Frank Wisner. The former officials were discussing “The future of US-Egyptian relationship”.

Kurtzer was US ambassador to Cairo during the Clinton administration, while he served as Washington’s ambassador to Tel Aviv under George W. Bush. He is currently a lecturer of Middle East politics at Princeton University.

Last week, the AUC Students Union announced events in support of Gaza in cooperation with the Coalition of Student Rights.

Egypt students walk out of ex-US envoy to Israel talk


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers target Christian Palestinians in West Bank town *
> Settlers' attacks on Palestinian properties have been on the rise, with 36 in October alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's discus the authenticity of this "report",
> 
> any details or just another random picture with a blood libel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot the link.
> 
> Israeli settlers target Christian Palestinians in West Bank town
Click to expand...


The link is a story told by one Arab guy,
without any references in the article, and no such report in other sources.

How do you know this is not another blood libel?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Egypt students walk out of ex-US envoy to Israel talk*
> 
> More than 150 students staged a walkout during a talk by former US Ambassador to Israel Daniel Kurtzer’s talk at the American University in Cairo yesterday.
> 
> Chanting slogans against the Israeli occupation and holding banners in support of the Palestinian cause, the students withdrew from what they said was a debate supported by the Israeli occupation.
> 
> The AUC Students Union published a video on FB of the students’ chanting “AUC, We are against Zionism”, in the presence of former US ambassadors to Cairo Daniel Kurtzer and Frank Wisner. The former officials were discussing “The future of US-Egyptian relationship”.
> 
> Kurtzer was US ambassador to Cairo during the Clinton administration, while he served as Washington’s ambassador to Tel Aviv under George W. Bush. He is currently a lecturer of Middle East politics at Princeton University.
> 
> Last week, the AUC Students Union announced events in support of Gaza in cooperation with the Coalition of Student Rights.
> 
> Egypt students walk out of ex-US envoy to Israel talk



Explain to me, how does it work,
was this flash mob supposed to impress anyone?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Egypt students walk out of ex-US envoy to Israel talk*
> 
> More than 150 students staged a walkout during a talk by former US Ambassador to Israel Daniel Kurtzer’s talk at the American University in Cairo yesterday.
> 
> Chanting slogans against the Israeli occupation and holding banners in support of the Palestinian cause, the students withdrew from what they said was a debate supported by the Israeli occupation.
> 
> The AUC Students Union published a video on FB of the students’ chanting “AUC, We are against Zionism”, in the presence of former US ambassadors to Cairo Daniel Kurtzer and Frank Wisner. The former officials were discussing “The future of US-Egyptian relationship”.
> 
> Kurtzer was US ambassador to Cairo during the Clinton administration, while he served as Washington’s ambassador to Tel Aviv under George W. Bush. He is currently a lecturer of Middle East politics at Princeton University.
> 
> Last week, the AUC Students Union announced events in support of Gaza in cooperation with the Coalition of Student Rights.
> 
> Egypt students walk out of ex-US envoy to Israel talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me, how does it work,
> was this flash mob supposed to impress anyone?
Click to expand...

Just another example of the people and the government are not on the same page.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Egypt students walk out of ex-US envoy to Israel talk*
> 
> More than 150 students staged a walkout during a talk by former US Ambassador to Israel Daniel Kurtzer’s talk at the American University in Cairo yesterday.
> 
> Chanting slogans against the Israeli occupation and holding banners in support of the Palestinian cause, the students withdrew from what they said was a debate supported by the Israeli occupation.
> 
> The AUC Students Union published a video on FB of the students’ chanting “AUC, We are against Zionism”, in the presence of former US ambassadors to Cairo Daniel Kurtzer and Frank Wisner. The former officials were discussing “The future of US-Egyptian relationship”.
> 
> Kurtzer was US ambassador to Cairo during the Clinton administration, while he served as Washington’s ambassador to Tel Aviv under George W. Bush. He is currently a lecturer of Middle East politics at Princeton University.
> 
> Last week, the AUC Students Union announced events in support of Gaza in cooperation with the Coalition of Student Rights.
> 
> Egypt students walk out of ex-US envoy to Israel talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me, how does it work,
> was this flash mob supposed to impress anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another example of the people and the government are not on the same page.
Click to expand...


More babbling nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.

CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).  



			
				[SIZE=4]U.S. Palestinian Aid Cuts Hit Programs Providing Food And Health For Gaza's Poorest[/SIZE] said:
			
		

> The United States has *frozen most of the $251 million earmarked for the Palestinians this year,* after the Palestinian Authority said it would boycott the Trump administration — and its Israeli-Palestinian peace efforts — because President Trump recognized the contested city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
> SOURCE:   •  NPR News  August 1, 2018 by Daniel Estrin •





P F Tinmore said:


> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss


*(COMMENT)*

What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.  

Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.
> 
> CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4]U.S. Palestinian Aid Cuts Hit Programs Providing Food And Health For Gaza's Poorest[/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has *frozen most of the $251 million earmarked for the Palestinians this year,* after the Palestinian Authority said it would boycott the Trump administration — and its Israeli-Palestinian peace efforts — because President Trump recognized the contested city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
> SOURCE:   •  NPR News  August 1, 2018 by Daniel Estrin •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.
> 
> Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Aid to Palestine started with Israel.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.
> 
> CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4]U.S. Palestinian Aid Cuts Hit Programs Providing Food And Health For Gaza's Poorest[/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has *frozen most of the $251 million earmarked for the Palestinians this year,* after the Palestinian Authority said it would boycott the Trump administration — and its Israeli-Palestinian peace efforts — because President Trump recognized the contested city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
> SOURCE:   •  NPR News  August 1, 2018 by Daniel Estrin •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.
> 
> Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aid to Palestine started with Israel.
Click to expand...


Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
before creating new ones dependent on welfare.

Just a thought.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss



How much did their economy lose by wasting funds on rockets and tunnels?
What's the economic multiplier of suicide vest production?


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did their economy lose by wasting funds on rockets and tunnels?
> What's the economic multiplier of suicide vest production?
Click to expand...


*Palestinian Authority increase payments to terrorists to $403 million*

The Palestinian Authority increased its payments to terrorists and their families by nearly $56 million, Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee chairman Avi Dichter (Likud) said overnight Monday, when a bill to discourage the practice passed a first reading.

Dichter pointed out that PA President Mahmoud Abbas authorized the 2018 PA budget on Sunday, and that there is a PA law that says 7% of each budget must go to paying terrorists, or to their families, if they’re killed in the act.

The increase “means that the PA will employ more terrorists as PA workers,” Dichter said. “Except that the terrorists who work for the PA have a special quality – they are employed both as dead and living terrorists.

“Murderers like the ones who killed the Fogel family” – two Palestinians killed five out of eight members of the family in Itamar, including a three-month-old, in 2011 – “are heroes to the PA. This is not a whim. It’s in the PA’s constitution,” Dichter added.

The PA paid terrorists and their families more than $347m. in 2017. Terrorists who have been sentenced to three to five years in Israeli prisons receive the average income of a Palestinian, about $580 per month. The families of those who committed more severe crimes and were involved in killing Israelis receive five times that each month for the rest of their lives.





*Palestinian Authority increase payments to terrorists to $403 million*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.
> 
> CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4]U.S. Palestinian Aid Cuts Hit Programs Providing Food And Health For Gaza's Poorest[/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has *frozen most of the $251 million earmarked for the Palestinians this year,* after the Palestinian Authority said it would boycott the Trump administration — and its Israeli-Palestinian peace efforts — because President Trump recognized the contested city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
> SOURCE:   •  NPR News  August 1, 2018 by Daniel Estrin •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.
> 
> Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aid to Palestine started with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
> Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
> before creating new ones dependent on welfare.
> 
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...

Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.

Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.

Good plan!


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.
> 
> CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4]U.S. Palestinian Aid Cuts Hit Programs Providing Food And Health For Gaza's Poorest[/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has *frozen most of the $251 million earmarked for the Palestinians this year,* after the Palestinian Authority said it would boycott the Trump administration — and its Israeli-Palestinian peace efforts — because President Trump recognized the contested city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
> SOURCE:   •  NPR News  August 1, 2018 by Daniel Estrin •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.
> 
> Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aid to Palestine started with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
> Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
> before creating new ones dependent on welfare.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
Click to expand...

The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.
> 
> CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4]U.S. Palestinian Aid Cuts Hit Programs Providing Food And Health For Gaza's Poorest[/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has *frozen most of the $251 million earmarked for the Palestinians this year,* after the Palestinian Authority said it would boycott the Trump administration — and its Israeli-Palestinian peace efforts — because President Trump recognized the contested city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
> SOURCE:   •  NPR News  August 1, 2018 by Daniel Estrin •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.
> 
> Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aid to Palestine started with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
> Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
> before creating new ones dependent on welfare.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
Click to expand...




toomuchtime_ said:


> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is


Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.
> 
> CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4]U.S. Palestinian Aid Cuts Hit Programs Providing Food And Health For Gaza's Poorest[/SIZE] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has *frozen most of the $251 million earmarked for the Palestinians this year,* after the Palestinian Authority said it would boycott the Trump administration — and its Israeli-Palestinian peace efforts — because President Trump recognized the contested city of Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
> SOURCE:   •  NPR News  August 1, 2018 by Daniel Estrin •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN says Israeli occupation cost the Palestinian economy $48 billion – Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.
> 
> Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aid to Palestine started with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
> Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
> before creating new ones dependent on welfare.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
Click to expand...


What two countries are on welfare?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.
> 
> CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).
> 
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.
> 
> Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Aid to Palestine started with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
> Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
> before creating new ones dependent on welfare.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.
Click to expand...


Why do the Arabs-Moslems need welfare now?  

Are we to believe that the various islamic terrorists who have accumulated vast fortunes from the UNRWA welfare fraud are not wealthy enough?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid to Palestine started with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
> Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
> before creating new ones dependent on welfare.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Arabs-Moslems need welfare now?
> 
> Are we to believe that the various islamic terrorists who have accumulated vast fortunes from the UNRWA welfare fraud are not wealthy enough?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
> Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
> before creating new ones dependent on welfare.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Arabs-Moslems need welfare now?
> 
> Are we to believe that the various islamic terrorists who have accumulated vast fortunes from the UNRWA welfare fraud are not wealthy enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I was correct in assuming that there was no reason to expect a meaningful response.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The entire purpose for the presentation by the Coordinator for the Assistance to the Palestinian People (CAPP) _(Mr. Mahmoud A.T. Elkhafif)_ is to take a view from a financial and economic perspective; not the _(self-inflicted)_ costs concerning the conduct of hazardous, hostile and activities associated with the activities that constitute incitement to violence.
> 
> CAPP says that the loss amounts to ≈ $48B between 2000 and 2017 (17 years avg $282M/yr).
> 
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> What they are not telling you is that the US has been offsetting much of those losses through AID each year.  And the Hostile Arab Palestinians have inflicted much of the economic failure on themselves.
> 
> Yes, the CAPP is correct.  But you have to look much much deeper into the causes for the loss in financial and economic potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Aid to Palestine started with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aid to Pakistan started with India, so?
> Maybe Muslims should focus on making their own countries function,
> before creating new ones dependent on welfare.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.
Click to expand...

Well, you know that's not true, not that that would matter to you, since both the PA and Hamas have rejected every opportunity to grow the economies in each of their respective areas because it would involve dealing with Israel.


----------



## toastman

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Arabs-Moslems need welfare now?
> 
> Are we to believe that the various islamic terrorists who have accumulated vast fortunes from the UNRWA welfare fraud are not wealthy enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was correct in assuming that there was no reason to expect a meaningful response.
Click to expand...


Good 'ol TT.

Also known as 'Typical Tinmore'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Israel, the Palestinians did not need welfare.
> 
> Along comes Israel now we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Good plan!
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Arabs-Moslems need welfare now?
> 
> Are we to believe that the various islamic terrorists who have accumulated vast fortunes from the UNRWA welfare fraud are not wealthy enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was correct in assuming that there was no reason to expect a meaningful response.
Click to expand...

My response was appropriate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Netanyahu to Trump: We must seize ‘historic opportunity’ to annex Jordan Valley


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Arabs-Moslems need welfare now?
> 
> Are we to believe that the various islamic terrorists who have accumulated vast fortunes from the UNRWA welfare fraud are not wealthy enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was correct in assuming that there was no reason to expect a meaningful response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My response was appropriate.
Click to expand...


It was a typical non-


P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians don't need welfare now.  What the need is a government that is focused on the welfare of the people rather fantasies of defeating Israel.  Israel is the natural trading partner for the Arabs in the territories and without their terrorist masters the Arabs in Gaza could also open trade with Europe and North Africa.  Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is the fact that they are, well, Palestinians, and of course, people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the only thing preventing the Palestinians in the territories from being prosperous is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel. They didn't need welfare before Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Arabs-Moslems need welfare now?
> 
> Are we to believe that the various islamic terrorists who have accumulated vast fortunes from the UNRWA welfare fraud are not wealthy enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was correct in assuming that there was no reason to expect a meaningful response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My response was appropriate.
Click to expand...


A typical, inappropriate waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Netanyahu to Trump: We must seize ‘historic opportunity’ to annex Jordan Valley


Is there a problem with that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu to Trump: We must seize ‘historic opportunity’ to annex Jordan Valley
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem with that?
Click to expand...

It is illegal to annex occupied territory, so yes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu to Trump: We must seize ‘historic opportunity’ to annex Jordan Valley
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to annex occupied territory, so yes.
Click to expand...


Occupied? Who owned it before?


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Revealed: Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib targeted in far-right fake news operation *
Israeli-based group uses Facebook to spread disinformation to more than a million followers around the world, singling out Muslim US congresswomen0

A mysterious Israeli-based group uses 21 Facebook pages to churn out more than a thousand coordinated fake news posts per week to more than a million followers around the world. It milks the traffic for revenue from digital advertising.

Revealed: Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib targeted in far-right fake news operation


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> * Revealed: Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib targeted in far-right fake news operation *
> Israeli-based group uses Facebook to spread disinformation to more than a million followers around the world, singling out Muslim US congresswomen0
> 
> A mysterious Israeli-based group uses 21 Facebook pages to churn out more than a thousand coordinated fake news posts per week to more than a million followers around the world. It milks the traffic for revenue from digital advertising.
> 
> Revealed: Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib targeted in far-right fake news operation



*Revealed: Conspiracy theory drivel.*


----------



## member

louie888 said:


> *Israel furious at UN report detailing torture of Palestinian children
> *
> *^^^^^^^^   THEN DON'T TORTURE CHILDREN!   ^^^^^^^^*






 _*".. . THEN DON'T TORTURE CHILDREN!"*_







from what i see "on the news" 

 it "ain't" israel......you know who _*"tortures children?"*_

these .........sorry excuses for:  a father, brother, uncle, mother....grandpa & grandma..........










 ...weirdo terrorists............


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel demolished 22 structures in past two weeks: OCHA


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stop building without permits......


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stop building without permits......


Why do Palestinians need to get building permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits......
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get building permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
Click to expand...


Because either it isn't their land, or because you need a permit from the local government, even if it is your land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dutch NGO appeals to ‘passive’ ICC: open investigation into Israeli war crimes*

A Dutch NGO has released an urgent appeal for the International Criminal Court (ICC) to take action on Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights, in protest of what the group called the court’s
“passive” approach.

The Rights Forum, an organization “committed to a fair and sustainable Dutch and European policy on the Palestine/Israel issue,” announced earlier this week that it was delivering its
 appeal with the support of 185 organizations from 25 countries. 

“Without further delay, investigate possible war crimes committed in Israeli-occupied Palestinian territory,” the group said in their appeal, which they delivered to Chief ICC prosecutor Fatou Bensouda at The Hague on Tuesday.

Dutch NGO appeals to ‘passive’ ICC: open investigation into Israeli war crimes – Mondoweiss


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dutch NGO appeals to ‘passive’ ICC: open investigation into Israeli war crimes*
> 
> A Dutch NGO has released an urgent appeal for the International Criminal Court (ICC) to take action on Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights, in protest of what the group called the court’s
> “passive” approach.
> 
> The Rights Forum, an organization “committed to a fair and sustainable Dutch and European policy on the Palestine/Israel issue,” announced earlier this week that it was delivering its
> appeal with the support of 185 organizations from 25 countries.
> 
> “Without further delay, investigate possible war crimes committed in Israeli-occupied Palestinian territory,” the group said in their appeal, which they delivered to Chief ICC prosecutor Fatou Bensouda at The Hague on Tuesday.
> 
> Dutch NGO appeals to ‘passive’ ICC: open investigation into Israeli war crimes – Mondoweiss



*“Without further delay, investigate possible war crimes committed in Israeli-occupied Palestinian territory,” *

There is no Palestinian territory, there can't be an occupation.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits......
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get building permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
Click to expand...

There is no rational basis in fact or logic for calling it their land.  Land ownership and political control of land is determined by law and treaty and area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians, the same treaty which gave the Palestinians civil and security control of area and civil control of area B.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dutch NGO appeals to ‘passive’ ICC: open investigation into Israeli war crimes*
> 
> A Dutch NGO has released an urgent appeal for the International Criminal Court (ICC) to take action on Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights, in protest of what the group called the court’s
> “passive” approach.
> 
> The Rights Forum, an organization “committed to a fair and sustainable Dutch and European policy on the Palestine/Israel issue,” announced earlier this week that it was delivering its
> appeal with the support of 185 organizations from 25 countries.
> 
> “Without further delay, investigate possible war crimes committed in Israeli-occupied Palestinian territory,” the group said in their appeal, which they delivered to Chief ICC prosecutor Fatou Bensouda at The Hague on Tuesday.
> 
> Dutch NGO appeals to ‘passive’ ICC: open investigation into Israeli war crimes – Mondoweiss


Meantime, Bensouda has announced she in interested (finally) in investigating war crimes by Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits......
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get building permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no rational basis in fact or logic for calling it their land.  Land ownership and political control of land is determined by law and treaty and area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians, the same treaty which gave the Palestinians civil and security control of area and civil control of area B.
Click to expand...




toomuchtime_ said:


> area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians,


A treaty can only be concluded between two states.

Why it matters on what theory of recognition my point is based they do not make clear. My point was not in any event based on any particular theory of recognition. Instead, it was simply that Israel's demand reflected an assumption on Israel's part that Palestine was a state.The fact that Israel was making such an assumption was obvious to Benjamin Netanyahu, who, as an opposition politician in 1993, objected to Rabin's agreement with Arafat (Declaration of Principles). From the floor of the Knesset, Netanyahu objected that the mutual recognition that was part and parcel of the Rabin-Arafat agreement amounted to recognition by Israel of the Palestine state.

Netanyahu was correct. Israel had just acknowledged in writing that it considered Palestine to be a state.

http://repository.law.umich.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1045&context=mjil​
That said, no treaty can negotiate away the rights of the people. Treaties are void if they do not conform to international law.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits......
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get building permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no rational basis in fact or logic for calling it their land.  Land ownership and political control of land is determined by law and treaty and area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians, the same treaty which gave the Palestinians civil and security control of area and civil control of area B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A treaty can only be concluded between two states.
> 
> Why it matters on what theory of recognition my point is based they do not make clear. My point was not in any event based on any particular theory of recognition. Instead, it was simply that Israel's demand reflected an assumption on Israel's part that Palestine was a state.The fact that Israel was making such an assumption was obvious to Benjamin Netanyahu, who, as an opposition politician in 1993, objected to Rabin's agreement with Arafat (Declaration of Principles). From the floor of the Knesset, Netanyahu objected that the mutual recognition that was part and parcel of the Rabin-Arafat agreement amounted to recognition by Israel of the Palestine state.
> 
> Netanyahu was correct. Israel had just acknowledged in writing that it considered Palestine to be a state.
> 
> http://repository.law.umich.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1045&context=mjil​
> That said, no treaty can negotiate away the rights of the people. Treaties are void if they do not conform to international law.
Click to expand...

The Oslo treaty was signed by Arafat and endorsed by the vast majority of Palestinians and lauded by the "international community.  Progress to fully implement the treaty was stalled by the second intifada and by the continuing refusal of the PA to negotiate with Israel.  Oslo is either in effect or void.  If void, there is no legal basis for the PA to have any authority over any part of Judea or Samaria, and Israel is without any obligation to any Palestinian political entity.  

There is no human right to control land.  It is a civil right always defined by either law or treaty, and your argument leads to the conclusion that the Palestinians have no right to any part of the land of Judea or Samaria since there is no treaty or law that gives them such a right.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> That said, no treaty can negotiate away the rights of the people. Treaties are void if they do not conform to international law.



There is nothing about Oslo which does not conform to normative international law.  Nor is there anything in Oslo which violates the rights of a people.  

If you think there is, name it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits......
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get building permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no rational basis in fact or logic for calling it their land.  Land ownership and political control of land is determined by law and treaty and area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians, the same treaty which gave the Palestinians civil and security control of area and civil control of area B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A treaty can only be concluded between two states.
> 
> Why it matters on what theory of recognition my point is based they do not make clear. My point was not in any event based on any particular theory of recognition. Instead, it was simply that Israel's demand reflected an assumption on Israel's part that Palestine was a state.The fact that Israel was making such an assumption was obvious to Benjamin Netanyahu, who, as an opposition politician in 1993, objected to Rabin's agreement with Arafat (Declaration of Principles). From the floor of the Knesset, Netanyahu objected that the mutual recognition that was part and parcel of the Rabin-Arafat agreement amounted to recognition by Israel of the Palestine state.
> 
> Netanyahu was correct. Israel had just acknowledged in writing that it considered Palestine to be a state.
> 
> http://repository.law.umich.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1045&context=mjil​
> That said, no treaty can negotiate away the rights of the people. Treaties are void if they do not conform to international law.
Click to expand...


*A treaty can only be concluded between two states.*

No state of Palestine? Ok.


----------



## Shusha

Oslo is still in effect (de jure and de facto).  The only things I can think of which would make Oslo no longer in effect would be the dissolution of one of the Parties to the agreement, or a new agreement between the Parties.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That said, no treaty can negotiate away the rights of the people. Treaties are void if they do not conform to international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about Oslo which does not conform to normative international law.  Nor is there anything in Oslo which violates the rights of a people.
> 
> If you think there is, name it.
Click to expand...

Israel thinks it can do anything it wants weather it is mentioned in Oslo or not. Oslo cannot permit anything that is otherwise illegal.

The wall is illegal. The settlements are illegal. Destroying property is illegal. Destroying food and water sources are illegal. And the list goes on. Israel claims "state land" when the West Bank is not part of their state.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That said, no treaty can negotiate away the rights of the people. Treaties are void if they do not conform to international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about Oslo which does not conform to normative international law.  Nor is there anything in Oslo which violates the rights of a people.
> 
> If you think there is, name it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel thinks it can do anything it wants weather it is mentioned in Oslo or not. Oslo cannot permit anything that is otherwise illegal.
> 
> The wall is illegal. The settlements are illegal. Destroying property is illegal. Destroying food and water sources are illegal. And the list goes on. Israel claims "state land" when the West Bank is not part of their state.
Click to expand...


We agree, generally, that States and others can not make treaties which violate international principles of humanitarian law. Such as Treaties to commit genocide or rape women or enslave people belonging to a certain religion

That said, Oslo contains no such illegal provisions. 

Security fences are not illegal. Places where people live are not illegal. Dismantling illegally built structures is not illegal. The only people destroying water and food supplies are Arab Palestinians. 

And there is no way, other than Oslo, to tell where Israel ends and the “West Bank” begins so you have no way of determining, other than Oslo, what is state land of which state.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers attack Palestinian cars with stones in West Bank







BETHLEHEM, (PIC)

Hordes of Israeli settlers on Saturday evening attacked Palestinian cars with stones near al-Jab'a village, southwest of Bethlehem.

Head of al-Jab'a's village council Diab Masha'la said that Israeli settlers attacked Palestinian vehicles with stones and rocks causing partial damages to many of them.

About 800,000 Israeli settlers live in 503 illegal outposts in the West Bank and Jerusalem, which cover over 46% of their area, and they carry out attacks on almost a daily basis against the Palestinians.

  Read more at  
Israeli settlers attack Palestinian cars with stones in West Bank
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers attack Palestinian cars with stones in West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> Hordes of Israeli settlers on Saturday evening attacked Palestinian cars with stones near al-Jab'a village, southwest of Bethlehem.
> 
> Head of al-Jab'a's village council Diab Masha'la said that Israeli settlers attacked Palestinian vehicles with stones and rocks causing partial damages to many of them.
> 
> About 800,000 Israeli settlers live in 503 illegal outposts in the West Bank and Jerusalem, which cover over 46% of their area, and they carry out attacks on almost a daily basis against the Palestinians.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli settlers attack Palestinian cars with stones in West Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



I don’t see “hordes”. 

Is it possible the Pal’istan _disi_nformation / propaganda service has played a cruel joke on you?

Maybe Jenna gee-had can shed some light on this.


----------



## Hollie

Each new day is an opportunity to be a bigger misfit than the day before. 








Palestinian women, one holding a picture of Hamas movement chief Ismail Haniyeh, attend a mass rally marking the 32nd anniversary of the founding of Hamas on December 14, 2019, in Gaza city. (AP/Khalil Hamra)
A senior Hamas official threatened Israel if it does not remove its blockade over Gaza amid reports of progressing efforts between the terror group and the Jewish state to achieve a long term ceasefire.

“The enemy must understand that we will draw new equations if the siege is not lifted,” said Osama al-Mazimi at a rally attended by tens of thousands in Gaza City, marking the 32nd anniversary of Hamas’s founding.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits......
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get building permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no rational basis in fact or logic for calling it their land.  Land ownership and political control of land is determined by law and treaty and area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians, the same treaty which gave the Palestinians civil and security control of area and civil control of area B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> area C is under Israeli control by treaty with the Palestinians,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A treaty can only be concluded between two states.
> 
> Why it matters on what theory of recognition my point is based they do not make clear. My point was not in any event based on any particular theory of recognition. Instead, it was simply that Israel's demand reflected an assumption on Israel's part that Palestine was a state.The fact that Israel was making such an assumption was obvious to Benjamin Netanyahu, who, as an opposition politician in 1993, objected to Rabin's agreement with Arafat (Declaration of Principles). From the floor of the Knesset, Netanyahu objected that the mutual recognition that was part and parcel of the Rabin-Arafat agreement amounted to recognition by Israel of the Palestine state.
> 
> Netanyahu was correct. Israel had just acknowledged in writing that it considered Palestine to be a state.
> 
> http://repository.law.umich.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1045&context=mjil​
> That said, no treaty can negotiate away the rights of the people. Treaties are void if they do not conform to international law.
Click to expand...

Palestine doesn’t exist. So your post is void.


----------



## P F Tinmore

**

*In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*

Settlers established Ofra in 1975, and it is partially built on land confiscated from the Palestinian village of Ein Yabroud. According to the CCR’s claim, Ziad Alwan, who was born in Ein Yabroud in 1969 but now lives in Chicago, cannot rent the Ofra property because he is Palestinian; he cannot set foot in it, even though his family is the rightful owner of the farmland that settlers and Airbnb are now profiting from. He holds the title deed for the land, which is listed under his father’s name and registered by the Israel Land Registry.

*In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> **
> 
> *In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*
> 
> Settlers established Ofra in 1975, and it is partially built on land confiscated from the Palestinian village of Ein Yabroud. According to the CCR’s claim, Ziad Alwan, who was born in Ein Yabroud in 1969 but now lives in Chicago, cannot rent the Ofra property because he is Palestinian; he cannot set foot in it, even though his family is the rightful owner of the farmland that settlers and Airbnb are now profiting from. He holds the title deed for the land, which is listed under his father’s name and registered by the Israel Land Registry.
> 
> *In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*



Pitty, I thought maybe this time they"ll finally bring up an Ottoman deed,
which they always threaten when filing a case in foreign courts but never provide, because they know it will create a precedent revealing all Jewish deeds as well - there's a reason for their hiding.

They can keep intimidating companies by making noise in the media, but what they don't reveal is that Israel doesn't issue land deeds, but rather* lease deeds* for up to 50 years, which can also be reversed.

What you don't understand is that by attempting to create a precedent, they also automatically give legal recognition of Israel as the sole authority in that land.

So the question remains, as with much of these cases - is intimidation of a company in the long run, strategically worth their recognition of the Israeli authority?

Israeli tourism has been reaching new records each year in the last decade,
Airbnb is a new company, that is not responsible for even 5% of it...so if this is the victory they're seeking, it's no wonder BDS-holes still don't realize how they literally boost Israeli economy with such coverage, especially in Judea Samaria.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*
> 
> Settlers established Ofra in 1975, and it is partially built on land confiscated from the Palestinian village of Ein Yabroud. According to the CCR’s claim, Ziad Alwan, who was born in Ein Yabroud in 1969 but now lives in Chicago, cannot rent the Ofra property because he is Palestinian; he cannot set foot in it, even though his family is the rightful owner of the farmland that settlers and Airbnb are now profiting from. He holds the title deed for the land, which is listed under his father’s name and registered by the Israel Land Registry.
> 
> *In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitty, I thought maybe this time they"ll finally bring up an Ottoman deed,
> which they always threaten when filing a case in foreign courts but never provide, because they know it will create a precedent revealing all Jewish deeds as well - there's a reason for their hiding.
> 
> They can keep intimidating companies by making noise in the media, but what they don't reveal is that Israel doesn't issue land deeds, but rather* lease deeds* for up to 50 years, which can also be reversed.
> 
> What you don't understand is that by attempting to create a precedent, they also automatically give legal recognition of Israel as the sole authority in that land.
> 
> So the question remains, as with much of these cases - is intimidation of a company in the long run, strategically worth their recognition of the Israeli authority?
> 
> Israeli tourism has been reaching new records each year in the last decade,
> Airbnb is a new company, that is not responsible for even 5% of it...so if this is the victory they're seeking, it's no wonder BDS-holes still don't realize how they literally boost Israeli economy with such coverage, and especially in Judea Samaria.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> They can keep intimidating companies by making noise in the media, but what they don't reveal is that Israel doesn't issue land deeds, but rather* lease deeds* for up to 50 years which can be reversed.


Israel steals the land from the Palestinians and leases it to the Jews.

Who is raking in the money from that scam?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*
> 
> Settlers established Ofra in 1975, and it is partially built on land confiscated from the Palestinian village of Ein Yabroud. According to the CCR’s claim, Ziad Alwan, who was born in Ein Yabroud in 1969 but now lives in Chicago, cannot rent the Ofra property because he is Palestinian; he cannot set foot in it, even though his family is the rightful owner of the farmland that settlers and Airbnb are now profiting from. He holds the title deed for the land, which is listed under his father’s name and registered by the Israel Land Registry.
> 
> *In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitty, I thought maybe this time they"ll finally bring up an Ottoman deed,
> which they always threaten when filing a case in foreign courts but never provide, because they know it will create a precedent revealing all Jewish deeds as well - there's a reason for their hiding.
> 
> They can keep intimidating companies by making noise in the media, but what they don't reveal is that Israel doesn't issue land deeds, but rather* lease deeds* for up to 50 years, which can also be reversed.
> 
> What you don't understand is that by attempting to create a precedent, they also automatically give legal recognition of Israel as the sole authority in that land.
> 
> So the question remains, as with much of these cases - is intimidation of a company in the long run, strategically worth their recognition of the Israeli authority?
> 
> Israeli tourism has been reaching new records each year in the last decade,
> Airbnb is a new company, that is not responsible for even 5% of it...so if this is the victory they're seeking, it's no wonder BDS-holes still don't realize how they literally boost Israeli economy with such coverage, and especially in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can keep intimidating companies by making noise in the media, but what they don't reveal is that Israel doesn't issue land deeds, but rather* lease deeds* for up to 50 years which can be reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel steals the land from the Palestinians and leases it to the Jews.
> 
> Who is raking in the money from that scam?
Click to expand...


A silly sound byte of course,
let's take Shefaram or Kfar Yassif for example, which had extensive Jewish population prior to being expelled during the Arab pogroms. Today there's not a single Jew living in Kfar Yassif, and only 1 Jewish family in Shefaram.

Israel leases lands that were owned by Jews in both - to Arabs,
who prior to that were at best tenants, and mostly recent squatters who pillaged land from other squatters that were subject to the Ottoman feudal rule, rather than owners.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way*
*Asa Winstanley *
Dec 02,2019
Senior politicians in the Western countries have been jumping from the sinking ship of the Israeli lobby. Not enough, by any means, but it is a start.

The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way - Palestine Post 24


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

OK! I'll admit that Israel has suffered a few setbacks.  Yes, Turkey and some European Arab-Palestinians have expresseed some growing support for through the Palestinian writer Khaled Barakat.   But countries like German have placed some political restrictions on Khaled Barakat's activities.  And a few prominent personalities like Malaysian Prime Minister Dr. Mahathir Mohamad's recent speech at Columbia University, peppered with anti-Semitic innuendos*.   OK, so what...*

It may be not all that helpful for these countries to criticize Israel *[Ranking #22 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*, but neither is it all that damaging.


P F Tinmore said:


> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way*
> *Asa Winstanley *
> Dec 02,2019
> Senior politicians in the Western countries have been jumping from the sinking ship of the Israeli lobby. Not enough, by any means, but it is a start.
> 
> The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way - Palestine Post 24


*(COMMENT)*

But I must remind you that these same places have their own problems and don't wish to aggravate their own domestic hostiles.  For instance:

◈  Turkey:  *[Ranking #59 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*

✦  Revolutionary People's Liberation Party/Front (DHKP/C)
✦  Kurdistan Communities Union
✦  Kurdistan Freedom Hawks
✦  Peoples' United Revolutionary Movement​◈ Malaysia:  *[Ranking #61 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*

✦  Malaysia is the crossroads for Middle Eastern and North African (MENA), Southeast Asian and Central Asian Islamists.  It is touched by all the major Jihadist,  Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  Most notably, this includes:

✦  Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)(DAESH) and al-Qaeda (AQ).​
Remember, there is NO country in the MENA Region that ranks higher in overall development than Israel _(not a single one)_.  In fact, Israel is ranked higher on the HDI than many of Europe _(France, Spain, Portugal, Italy...)_, the entirety of the Balkan Peninsula and the Mediterranean States.  AND, there is no member of the Arab League or any Muslim Nation that ranks higher than Israel.  So, what is it that these nations, which speak so critical of Israel, really want?

That is the question.  Do these Arab League Muslim States and Arab Palestinians want to live on a comparable level to that of Israel _(somewhere in the top 25 states somewhere in the lower two-thirds)_? → Or → Do they want to be a less developed nation like every other? 

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*
> 
> Settlers established Ofra in 1975, and it is partially built on land confiscated from the Palestinian village of Ein Yabroud. According to the CCR’s claim, Ziad Alwan, who was born in Ein Yabroud in 1969 but now lives in Chicago, cannot rent the Ofra property because he is Palestinian; he cannot set foot in it, even though his family is the rightful owner of the farmland that settlers and Airbnb are now profiting from. He holds the title deed for the land, which is listed under his father’s name and registered by the Israel Land Registry.
> 
> *In a First, Palestinians Challenge Israel’s Settlement Enterprise—in a US Court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitty, I thought maybe this time they"ll finally bring up an Ottoman deed,
> which they always threaten when filing a case in foreign courts but never provide, because they know it will create a precedent revealing all Jewish deeds as well - there's a reason for their hiding.
> 
> They can keep intimidating companies by making noise in the media, but what they don't reveal is that Israel doesn't issue land deeds, but rather* lease deeds* for up to 50 years, which can also be reversed.
> 
> What you don't understand is that by attempting to create a precedent, they also automatically give legal recognition of Israel as the sole authority in that land.
> 
> So the question remains, as with much of these cases - is intimidation of a company in the long run, strategically worth their recognition of the Israeli authority?
> 
> Israeli tourism has been reaching new records each year in the last decade,
> Airbnb is a new company, that is not responsible for even 5% of it...so if this is the victory they're seeking, it's no wonder BDS-holes still don't realize how they literally boost Israeli economy with such coverage, and especially in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can keep intimidating companies by making noise in the media, but what they don't reveal is that Israel doesn't issue land deeds, but rather* lease deeds* for up to 50 years which can be reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel steals the land from the Palestinians and leases it to the Jews.
> 
> Who is raking in the money from that scam?
Click to expand...


What land is stolen from Arabs-Moslems? You make that nonsense claim but always fail to provide evidence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK! I'll admit that Israel has suffered a few setbacks.  Yes, Turkey and some European Arab-Palestinians have expresseed some growing support for through the Palestinian writer Khaled Barakat.   But countries like German have placed some political restrictions on Khaled Barakat's activities.  And a few prominent personalities like Malaysian Prime Minister Dr. Mahathir Mohamad's recent speech at Columbia University, peppered with anti-Semitic innuendos*.   OK, so what...*
> 
> It may be not all that helpful for these countries to criticize Israel *[Ranking #22 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*, but neither is it all that damaging.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way*
> *Asa Winstanley *
> Dec 02,2019
> Senior politicians in the Western countries have been jumping from the sinking ship of the Israeli lobby. Not enough, by any means, but it is a start.
> 
> The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way - Palestine Post 24
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I must remind you that these same places have their own problems and don't wish to aggravate their own domestic hostiles.  For instance:
> 
> ◈  Turkey:  *[Ranking #59 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*
> 
> ✦  Revolutionary People's Liberation Party/Front (DHKP/C)
> ✦  Kurdistan Communities Union
> ✦  Kurdistan Freedom Hawks
> ✦  Peoples' United Revolutionary Movement​◈ Malaysia:  *[Ranking #61 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*
> 
> ✦  Malaysia is the crossroads for Middle Eastern and North African (MENA), Southeast Asian and Central Asian Islamists.  It is touched by all the major Jihadist,  Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  Most notably, this includes:
> 
> ✦  Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)(DAESH) and al-Qaeda (AQ).​
> Remember, there is NO country in the MENA Region that ranks higher in overall development than Israel _(not a single one)_.  In fact, Israel is ranked higher on the HDI than many of Europe _(France, Spain, Portugal, Italy...)_, the entirety of the Balkan Peninsula and the Mediterranean States.  AND, there is no member of the Arab League or any Muslim Nation that ranks higher than Israel.  So, what is it that these nations, which speak so critical of Israel, really want?
> 
> That is the question.  Do these Arab League Muslim States and Arab Palestinians want to live on a comparable level to that of Israel _(somewhere in the top 25 states somewhere in the lower two-thirds)_? → Or → Do they want to be a less developed nation like every other?
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The bottom line is that the people around the world are getting tired of Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK! I'll admit that Israel has suffered a few setbacks.  Yes, Turkey and some European Arab-Palestinians have expresseed some growing support for through the Palestinian writer Khaled Barakat.   But countries like German have placed some political restrictions on Khaled Barakat's activities.  And a few prominent personalities like Malaysian Prime Minister Dr. Mahathir Mohamad's recent speech at Columbia University, peppered with anti-Semitic innuendos*.   OK, so what...*
> 
> It may be not all that helpful for these countries to criticize Israel *[Ranking #22 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*, but neither is it all that damaging.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way*
> *Asa Winstanley *
> Dec 02,2019
> Senior politicians in the Western countries have been jumping from the sinking ship of the Israeli lobby. Not enough, by any means, but it is a start.
> 
> The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way - Palestine Post 24
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I must remind you that these same places have their own problems and don't wish to aggravate their own domestic hostiles.  For instance:
> 
> ◈  Turkey:  *[Ranking #59 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*
> 
> ✦  Revolutionary People's Liberation Party/Front (DHKP/C)
> ✦  Kurdistan Communities Union
> ✦  Kurdistan Freedom Hawks
> ✦  Peoples' United Revolutionary Movement​◈ Malaysia:  *[Ranking #61 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*
> 
> ✦  Malaysia is the crossroads for Middle Eastern and North African (MENA), Southeast Asian and Central Asian Islamists.  It is touched by all the major Jihadist,  Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  Most notably, this includes:
> 
> ✦  Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)(DAESH) and al-Qaeda (AQ).​
> Remember, there is NO country in the MENA Region that ranks higher in overall development than Israel _(not a single one)_.  In fact, Israel is ranked higher on the HDI than many of Europe _(France, Spain, Portugal, Italy...)_, the entirety of the Balkan Peninsula and the Mediterranean States.  AND, there is no member of the Arab League or any Muslim Nation that ranks higher than Israel.  So, what is it that these nations, which speak so critical of Israel, really want?
> 
> That is the question.  Do these Arab League Muslim States and Arab Palestinians want to live on a comparable level to that of Israel _(somewhere in the top 25 states somewhere in the lower two-thirds)_? → Or → Do they want to be a less developed nation like every other?
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line is that the people around the world are getting tired of Israel.
Click to expand...


I guess that means your buddies can continue firing rockets at civilians.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK! I'll admit that Israel has suffered a few setbacks.  Yes, Turkey and some European Arab-Palestinians have expresseed some growing support for through the Palestinian writer Khaled Barakat.   But countries like German have placed some political restrictions on Khaled Barakat's activities.  And a few prominent personalities like Malaysian Prime Minister Dr. Mahathir Mohamad's recent speech at Columbia University, peppered with anti-Semitic innuendos*.   OK, so what...*
> 
> It may be not all that helpful for these countries to criticize Israel *[Ranking #22 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*, but neither is it all that damaging.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way*
> *Asa Winstanley *
> Dec 02,2019
> Senior politicians in the Western countries have been jumping from the sinking ship of the Israeli lobby. Not enough, by any means, but it is a start.
> 
> The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way - Palestine Post 24
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I must remind you that these same places have their own problems and don't wish to aggravate their own domestic hostiles.  For instance:
> 
> ◈  Turkey:  *[Ranking #59 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*
> 
> ✦  Revolutionary People's Liberation Party/Front (DHKP/C)
> ✦  Kurdistan Communities Union
> ✦  Kurdistan Freedom Hawks
> ✦  Peoples' United Revolutionary Movement​◈ Malaysia:  *[Ranking #61 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*
> 
> ✦  Malaysia is the crossroads for Middle Eastern and North African (MENA), Southeast Asian and Central Asian Islamists.  It is touched by all the major Jihadist,  Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  Most notably, this includes:
> 
> ✦  Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)(DAESH) and al-Qaeda (AQ).​
> Remember, there is NO country in the MENA Region that ranks higher in overall development than Israel _(not a single one)_.  In fact, Israel is ranked higher on the HDI than many of Europe _(France, Spain, Portugal, Italy...)_, the entirety of the Balkan Peninsula and the Mediterranean States.  AND, there is no member of the Arab League or any Muslim Nation that ranks higher than Israel.  So, what is it that these nations, which speak so critical of Israel, really want?
> 
> That is the question.  Do these Arab League Muslim States and Arab Palestinians want to live on a comparable level to that of Israel _(somewhere in the top 25 states somewhere in the lower two-thirds)_? → Or → Do they want to be a less developed nation like every other?
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line is that the people around the world are getting tired of Israel.
Click to expand...


You’re wrong Tinmore. People are tired of Islamic jihad . There will always be people like you who criticize Israel ,  it Israel will not disappear like you want it to . Israel will continue to exist, so you might as well get used to it .


----------



## P F Tinmore

*ICC to investigate alleged war crimes in Palestinian Territories*
Dec 20 2019

The International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor said on Friday she will launch a full investigation into alleged war crimes in the Palestinian Territories, which could include charges against Israelis or Palestinians, reports Reuters.

“I am satisfied that … war crimes have been or are being committed in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip,” Fatou Bensouda said in a statement.

ICC to investigate alleged war crimes in Palestinian Territories


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *ICC to investigate alleged war crimes in Palestinian Territories*
> Dec 20 2019
> 
> The International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor said on Friday she will launch a full investigation into alleged war crimes in the Palestinian Territories, which could include charges against Israelis or Palestinians, reports Reuters.
> 
> “I am satisfied that … war crimes have been or are being committed in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip,” Fatou Bensouda said in a statement.
> 
> ICC to investigate alleged war crimes in Palestinian Territories



Are they going to charge the war criminals launching rockets, from Gaza, at protected Israeli civilians?


----------



## toastman

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ICC to investigate alleged war crimes in Palestinian Territories*
> Dec 20 2019
> 
> The International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor said on Friday she will launch a full investigation into alleged war crimes in the Palestinian Territories, which could include charges against Israelis or Palestinians, reports Reuters.
> 
> “I am satisfied that … war crimes have been or are being committed in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip,” Fatou Bensouda said in a statement.
> 
> ICC to investigate alleged war crimes in Palestinian Territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they going to charge the war criminals launching rockets, from Gaza, at Israeli civilians?
Click to expand...


According to Tinmore, all Israeli civilians are legit targets.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Settlers torch vehicles, scrawl hate graffiti in Qalqilya-district village*

*




*

Israeli Jewish settlers Thursday overnight torched two Palestinian vehicles and scrawled hate graffiti in the latest spate of Israeli settler attacks in Far'ata village, located to the west of Qalqilya city, said a municipal source.

Mayor of Far'ata Abdul-Mun'im Shanna'a told WAFA news agency that the villagers woke up in the early morning hours and were shocked to find out that two vehicles were set on fire and anti-Palestinian graffiti were scrawled nearby

Shann'a noted that this was not the first settlers’ attack against the village with the ultimate purpose of terrorizing and displacing the villagers.

*Settlers torch vehicles, scrawl hate graffiti in Qalqilya-district village*


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> *Settlers torch vehicles, scrawl hate graffiti in Qalqilya-district village*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Israeli Jewish settlers Thursday overnight torched two Palestinian vehicles and scrawled hate graffiti in the latest spate of Israeli settler attacks in Far'ata village, located to the west of Qalqilya city, said a municipal source.
> 
> Mayor of Far'ata Abdul-Mun'im Shanna'a told WAFA news agency that the villagers woke up in the early morning hours and were shocked to find out that two vehicles were set on fire and anti-Palestinian graffiti were scrawled nearby
> 
> Shann'a noted that this was not the first settlers’ attack against the village with the ultimate purpose of terrorizing and displacing the villagers.
> 
> *Settlers torch vehicles, scrawl hate graffiti in Qalqilya-district village*



I wouldn't be surprised if Palestinians did this themselves in order to vilify Israel. It's what they do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*SFSU’s Motion To Dismiss and Strike “Lawfare” Suit Are Worth the Read*

On Monday, California State University (CSU) and Professor Rabab Abdulhadi asked a federal court to dismiss a frivolous lawsuit against the university that targets Prof. Abdulhadi’s academic freedom and Palestinian rights advocacy on the San Francisco State University (SFSU) campus. The suit was filed in June by the _Lawfare Project_ and mega-firm _Winston & Strawn LLP_.

The university and Professor Abdulhadi filed separate motions to strike the Complaint, which the university noted is “bloated with irrelevancies, redundancies, groundless personal attacks, and legal conclusions.”

The filings are worth reading. We compiled some highlights, which reveal the Lawfare Project’s misuse of the law to bully and intimidate those who advocate for Palestinian rights.


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> *Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than Israeli soldier who shot incapacitated Palestinian dead*
> 'If [a Palestinian] kills an animal... he would have gotten more time,'  family of deceased man says.
> 
> “The sentence he received is less than a Palestinian child gets for throwing stones.”
> 
> Five children who got longer sentences for throwing stones than the Israeli soldier who shot dead an incapacitated Palestinian



If I was stupid enough to toss a stone at a soldier, I would deserve to be shot, and I wouldn't blame the soldier at all.   You should be shot if you throw stones at soldiers, just to weed out the mentally stupid.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK! I'll admit that Israel has suffered a few setbacks.  Yes, Turkey and some European Arab-Palestinians have expresseed some growing support for through the Palestinian writer Khaled Barakat.   But countries like German have placed some political restrictions on Khaled Barakat's activities.  And a few prominent personalities like Malaysian Prime Minister Dr. Mahathir Mohamad's recent speech at Columbia University, peppered with anti-Semitic innuendos*.   OK, so what...*
> 
> It may be not all that helpful for these countries to criticize Israel *[Ranking #22 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*, but neither is it all that damaging.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way*
> *Asa Winstanley *
> Dec 02,2019
> Senior politicians in the Western countries have been jumping from the sinking ship of the Israeli lobby. Not enough, by any means, but it is a start.
> 
> The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way - Palestine Post 24
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I must remind you that these same places have their own problems and don't wish to aggravate their own domestic hostiles.  For instance:
> 
> ◈  Turkey:  *[Ranking #59 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*
> 
> ✦  Revolutionary People's Liberation Party/Front (DHKP/C)
> ✦  Kurdistan Communities Union
> ✦  Kurdistan Freedom Hawks
> ✦  Peoples' United Revolutionary Movement​◈ Malaysia:  *[Ranking #61 on the Human Development Index (HDI)]*
> 
> ✦  Malaysia is the crossroads for Middle Eastern and North African (MENA), Southeast Asian and Central Asian Islamists.  It is touched by all the major Jihadist,  Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  Most notably, this includes:
> 
> ✦  Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)(DAESH) and al-Qaeda (AQ).​
> Remember, there is NO country in the MENA Region that ranks higher in overall development than Israel _(not a single one)_.  In fact, Israel is ranked higher on the HDI than many of Europe _(France, Spain, Portugal, Italy...)_, the entirety of the Balkan Peninsula and the Mediterranean States.  AND, there is no member of the Arab League or any Muslim Nation that ranks higher than Israel.  So, what is it that these nations, which speak so critical of Israel, really want?
> 
> That is the question.  Do these Arab League Muslim States and Arab Palestinians want to live on a comparable level to that of Israel _(somewhere in the top 25 states somewhere in the lower two-thirds)_? → Or → Do they want to be a less developed nation like every other?
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line is that the people around the world are getting tired of Israel.
Click to expand...


führer Tinmore has thus decreed.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
*(REFERENCE)*


			
				Gallop Poll Remarks by The Times of Israel • December 22 said:
			
		

> WASHINGTON —  Support for Israel in the American public is at its lowest point in a decade, according new Gallup poll released Wednesday, with a whopping decline among self-identified Republicans who said they sympathized more with Israelis than Palestinians.
> 
> Whereas 65 percent of Americans said they were “more sympathetic” to Israel over the Palestinians in 2018, 59% said the same in 2019, marking a six point drop. That decline is the biggest over a one-year period in the history of the poll, which began in 2001.
> 
> The number of Americans who said they sympathized more with the Palestinians, however, went unchanged during the last year, remaining at 21 percent.


​SOURCE:   Gallup Poll Article March 2019 .​The first thing I noticed was ttrhe big gap.





Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that the people around the world are getting tired of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> führer Tinmore has thus decreed.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

As far as polls go, this information is relatively fresh.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> 
> 
> Gallop Poll Remarks by The Times of Israel • December 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON —  Support for Israel in the American public is at its lowest point in a decade, according new Gallup poll released Wednesday, with a whopping decline among self-identified Republicans who said they sympathized more with Israelis than Palestinians.
> 
> Whereas 65 percent of Americans said they were “more sympathetic” to Israel over the Palestinians in 2018, 59% said the same in 2019, marking a six point drop. That decline is the biggest over a one-year period in the history of the poll, which began in 2001.
> 
> The number of Americans who said they sympathized more with the Palestinians, however, went unchanged during the last year, remaining at 21 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296089 ​SOURCE:   Gallup Poll Article March 2019 .​The first thing I noticed was ttrhe big gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that the people around the world are getting tired of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> führer Tinmore has thus decreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As far as polls go, this information is relatively fresh.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Well things are slowly moving in the right direction. It is a big ship to turn around.

There have been a lot of changes for the Palestinians in the last decade or so. These things are starting to bear fruit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Court Dismissed Case Based on Theory Behind Trump’s Executive Order on Antisemitism*

As President Trump made waves with an executive order meant to stifle speech, action, and education that highlights Palestinian rights, a case that might have been affected by that very order was resolved in Massachusetts. The suit, brought by several anonymous students against the University of Massachusetts, Amherst, attempted to censure the university for hosting a panel that supported the movement for Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) against Israel and to establish that such events were inherently discriminatory and must be forbidden on campus.

The panel, which took place as scheduled on May 4, 2019, featured some of the country’s most outspoken supporters of Palestinian rights and progressive causes, including former Women’s March Co-Chair Linda Sarsour, Temple University Professor Marc Lamont Hill, musician Roger Waters, and Sports Editor for The Nation Magazine, Dave Zirin. All these people are fierce critics of Israeli policies from a progressive viewpoint.

The event, entitled, “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech, and the Battle for Palestinian Rights,” was specifically designed to discuss efforts to stifle criticism of Israel, on campus and beyond. The suit itself, and the effort preceding it to force the cancellation of the event, couldn’t have demonstrated the need for that panel more clearly. 

In Israel, we have failed dismally to broker peace. The failure is so absolute and the need for a completely new approach so clear that any debate must allow for all points of view to be heard, all alternatives to be explored. It is precisely that debate that right-wing supporters of Israel wish to avoid. 

Court Dismissed Case Based on Theory Behind Trump's Executive Order on Antisemitism - Responsible Statecraft


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> 
> 
> Gallop Poll Remarks by The Times of Israel • December 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON —  Support for Israel in the American public is at its lowest point in a decade, according new Gallup poll released Wednesday, with a whopping decline among self-identified Republicans who said they sympathized more with Israelis than Palestinians.
> 
> Whereas 65 percent of Americans said they were “more sympathetic” to Israel over the Palestinians in 2018, 59% said the same in 2019, marking a six point drop. That decline is the biggest over a one-year period in the history of the poll, which began in 2001.
> 
> The number of Americans who said they sympathized more with the Palestinians, however, went unchanged during the last year, remaining at 21 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296089 ​SOURCE:   Gallup Poll Article March 2019 .​The first thing I noticed was ttrhe big gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that the people around the world are getting tired of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> führer Tinmore has thus decreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As far as polls go, this information is relatively fresh.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well things are slowly moving in the right direction. It is a big ship to turn around.
> 
> There have been a lot of changes for the Palestinians in the last decade or so. These things are starting to bear fruit.
Click to expand...


Obviously, none of those things you can identify.


----------



## Hollie

A lesson to be learned here. The mini-caliphate holds true to all those timeless islamic attributes of engendered hatreds and societal dysfunction. 





Palestinian inmate who 'sold land to Jews' dies in Ramallah hospital

Zreikat said it was not immediately clear whether the prisoner died of natural causes or as a result of physical harm. The PA Police and Prosecutor-General Office have launched an investigation into the circumstances surrounding the inmate’s death.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> 
> 
> Gallop Poll Remarks by The Times of Israel • December 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON —  Support for Israel in the American public is at its lowest point in a decade, according new Gallup poll released Wednesday, with a whopping decline among self-identified Republicans who said they sympathized more with Israelis than Palestinians.
> 
> Whereas 65 percent of Americans said they were “more sympathetic” to Israel over the Palestinians in 2018, 59% said the same in 2019, marking a six point drop. That decline is the biggest over a one-year period in the history of the poll, which began in 2001.
> 
> The number of Americans who said they sympathized more with the Palestinians, however, went unchanged during the last year, remaining at 21 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296089 ​SOURCE:   Gallup Poll Article March 2019 .​The first thing I noticed was ttrhe big gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that the people around the world are getting tired of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> führer Tinmore has thus decreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As far as polls go, this information is relatively fresh.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well things are slowly moving in the right direction. It is a big ship to turn around.
> 
> There have been a lot of changes for the Palestinians in the last decade or so. These things are starting to bear fruit.
Click to expand...


What fruit?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

And if there is one thing the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP), they have a complete lack of understanding between the "rights" of the Israeli and the "rights" of the Arab Palestinian.



ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a lot of changes for the Palestinians in the last decade or so. These things are starting to bear fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> What fruit?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

This is NOT a characteristic of the HoAP; with the HoAP being that of one of these groups, Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters that claim to be fighting for some Human Rights.   Most of these Human Rights are spelled out *International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination* (ICERD).  This is where most of the "Right to (something)" is established.   This is an all-encompassing "International Convention;" with (Part I) Article 5 listing more than 20 such rights by itself.  _(I don't believe any nations meet all these codified challenges.)_  Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.

While every Article contained in the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (ICCPR), there are three that stand out; that being Articles 19, 20, and 21 when we talk about the legal support to the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement.  While BDS promotes itself to be an in the cause of freedom, justice, and equality; that being entitled by the rest of humanity.  What is overlooked is that the BDS Movement is that the Arab Palestinians "rights" are exactly the same as those of Israel. 

The protection of borders is neither a human rights issue or a humanitarian rights issue.  The protection of a nation's borders is the territorial integrity or political independence that every state enjoys.  The BDS Movement has a purpose:

◈  To end international support for Israel's oppression of Palestinians.
◈  To pressure Israel to comply with international law.​
The question becomes:

◈  What "oppression?"
◈  What authority (court) has convened a trial and layed prosecution to Israel?​
Israel could make the argument that:

◈  It has both a responsibility and authority to suppress Arab Palestinian violence and protect Israel.
◈  The argument could be made that no enforceable legal action has been taken against Israel.​
_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They're going to investigate Hamas war crimes?
Firing rockets at Israeli civilians...…...right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.


Yes it is.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
Click to expand...


The right of return is a pipe dream


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right of return is a pipe dream
Click to expand...


Maybe they should return to a nice Muslim country with no pesky Jews to ruin their fun?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,

Be so kind as to help an old man out and teach me a thing or two.



RoccoR said:


> Most of these Human Rights are spelled out *International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination* (ICERD). This is where most of the "Right to (something)" is established. This is an all-encompassing "International Convention;" with (Part I) Article 5 listing more than 20 such rights by itself. _(I don't believe any nations meet all these codified challenges.)_ Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.





toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right of return is a pipe dream
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

What article did you say that was?  To make it easy, the link is found above...

*(REFERENCE)*

Article 5d(ii) The right to leave any country, including one's own, and to return to one's country; 

*(DISCUSSION)*

The displacement of those persons whose normal place of residence was the territory, formerly under the Mandate of Palestine, during the period 1 June 1946 to 15 May 1948, pertains to a territory that no longer exists.  The ICERD did not exist in force prior to 1969.

The Article 5d(ii) ICERD applies to refugees; NOT descendants of Palestine refugees. 

International Laws are not retroactive.  The ICERD does not apply to anyone any condition prior to 21 December 1969, when A/RES/2106 went into force.  

While the State of Israel _(signatory as of 1966 and ratified in 1979)_ is a party to the Convention, The State of Palestine is not a party to the ICERD.

The designation "Palestine" replaced the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" effective as of 15 December 1988.  Prior to the adoption of *A/RES/67/19*, "Palestine" was a legal entity, NOT a State and not a government. (See UN Memo UN Legal Counsel, 1 December 2012)


_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
Click to expand...


There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.
Click to expand...


Compensation for what, failing to wipe out Israel?

I don't remember Arabs proposing to compensate the million Jews they've expelled.
The most up to date estimate according to an investigation published just a week ago
stands at $150bil.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Article 5d(ii) ICERD applies to refugees; NOT descendants of Palestine refugees.



(ii) The right to leave any country, including one's own, and to return to one's country;

(iii) The right to nationality;​
What nationality are descendants of Palestinians? Why would they not be allowed to return to their own country?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.
Click to expand...

And the Israeli freeloaders will foot the bill to the international community.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Israeli freeloaders will foot the bill to the international community.
Click to expand...


Well, rylah just said they should not even get that, so they should be happy with whatever they do get.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Israeli freeloaders will foot the bill to the international community.
Click to expand...


That make no sense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> Be so kind as to help an old man out and teach me a thing or two.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these Human Rights are spelled out *International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination* (ICERD). This is where most of the "Right to (something)" is established. This is an all-encompassing "International Convention;" with (Part I) Article 5 listing more than 20 such rights by itself. _(I don't believe any nations meet all these codified challenges.)_ Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right of return is a pipe dream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What article did you say that was?  To make it easy, the link is found above...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> Article 5d(ii) The right to leave any country, including one's own, and to return to one's country;
> 
> *(DISCUSSION)*
> 
> The displacement of those persons whose normal place of residence was the territory, formerly under the Mandate of Palestine, during the period 1 June 1946 to 15 May 1948, pertains to a territory that no longer exists.  The ICERD did not exist in force prior to 1969.
> 
> The Article 5d(ii) ICERD applies to refugees; NOT descendants of Palestine refugees.
> 
> International Laws are not retroactive.  The ICERD does not apply to anyone any condition prior to 21 December 1969, when A/RES/2106 went into force.
> 
> While the State of Israel _(signatory as of 1966 and ratified in 1979)_ is a party to the Convention, The State of Palestine is not a party to the ICERD.
> 
> The designation "Palestine" replaced the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" effective as of 15 December 1988.  Prior to the adoption of *A/RES/67/19*, "Palestine" was a legal entity, NOT a State and not a government. (See UN Memo UN Legal Counsel, 1 December 2012)
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

These three links:
https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/19862D03C564FA2C85257ACB004EE69B
http://palestineun.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/012-UN-Memo-regarding-67-19.pdf
OHCHR |  	International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination

Contain a lot of inconsistencies. A lot of politics and very little law.

One example is:

_Reaffirming​_the principle, set out in the Charter, of the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by force,​
Why is this applied to the 1967 occupied territories but not to the 1948 occupied territories?

There are more.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Israeli freeloaders will foot the bill to the international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That make no sense.
Click to expand...


He probably means that Israel will not pay the so-called Palestinians out-of-pocket, but will get donor nations to compensate them.  But, as rylah pointed out, many Jews were expelled from various Arab countries, with only the shirts on their backs.  I know of one family personally, who were expelled from Egypt.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> Be so kind as to help an old man out and teach me a thing or two.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these Human Rights are spelled out *International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination* (ICERD). This is where most of the "Right to (something)" is established. This is an all-encompassing "International Convention;" with (Part I) Article 5 listing more than 20 such rights by itself. _(I don't believe any nations meet all these codified challenges.)_ Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right of return is a pipe dream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What article did you say that was?  To make it easy, the link is found above...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> Article 5d(ii) The right to leave any country, including one's own, and to return to one's country;
> 
> *(DISCUSSION)*
> 
> The displacement of those persons whose normal place of residence was the territory, formerly under the Mandate of Palestine, during the period 1 June 1946 to 15 May 1948, pertains to a territory that no longer exists.  The ICERD did not exist in force prior to 1969.
> 
> The Article 5d(ii) ICERD applies to refugees; NOT descendants of Palestine refugees.
> 
> International Laws are not retroactive.  The ICERD does not apply to anyone any condition prior to 21 December 1969, when A/RES/2106 went into force.
> 
> While the State of Israel _(signatory as of 1966 and ratified in 1979)_ is a party to the Convention, The State of Palestine is not a party to the ICERD.
> 
> The designation "Palestine" replaced the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" effective as of 15 December 1988.  Prior to the adoption of *A/RES/67/19*, "Palestine" was a legal entity, NOT a State and not a government. (See UN Memo UN Legal Counsel, 1 December 2012)
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These three links:
> https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/19862D03C564FA2C85257ACB004EE69B
> http://palestineun.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/012-UN-Memo-regarding-67-19.pdf
> OHCHR |      International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination
> 
> Contain a lot of inconsistencies. A lot of politics and very little law.
> 
> One example is:
> 
> _Reaffirming _
> the principle, set out in the Charter, of the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by force,​
> Why is this applied to the 1967 occupied territories but not to the 1948 occupied territories?
> 
> There are more.
Click to expand...


Omg, get over it already before you lose the West Bank as well!


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Israeli freeloaders will foot the bill to the international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably means that Israel will not pay the so-called Palestinians out-of-pocket, but will get donor nations to compensate them.  But, as rylah pointed out, many Jews were expelled from various Arab countries, with only the shirts on their backs.  I know of one family personally, who were expelled from Egypt.
Click to expand...

That is an issue with other countries. The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Article 5d(ii) ICERD applies to refugees; NOT descendants of Palestine refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ii) The right to leave any country, including one's own, and to return to one's country;
> 
> (iii) The right to nationality;​
> What nationality are descendants of Palestinians? Why would they not be allowed to return to their own country?
Click to expand...


*What nationality are descendants of Palestinians?*

Egyptian, Syrian, Jordanian, Saudi, Lebanese.....etc

* Why would they not be allowed to return to their own country?*

They don't have a country. And they're assholes.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  ForeverYoung436, et al,

The Israeli Border Police will validate their parking. 



ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

But any compensation from Israel to_ (some yet TBD category of)_ Arab Palestinian would be an admission of guilt _(for something yet TBD)_.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> Be so kind as to help an old man out and teach me a thing or two.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these Human Rights are spelled out *International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination* (ICERD). This is where most of the "Right to (something)" is established. This is an all-encompassing "International Convention;" with (Part I) Article 5 listing more than 20 such rights by itself. _(I don't believe any nations meet all these codified challenges.)_ Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right of return is a pipe dream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What article did you say that was?  To make it easy, the link is found above...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> Article 5d(ii) The right to leave any country, including one's own, and to return to one's country;
> 
> *(DISCUSSION)*
> 
> The displacement of those persons whose normal place of residence was the territory, formerly under the Mandate of Palestine, during the period 1 June 1946 to 15 May 1948, pertains to a territory that no longer exists.  The ICERD did not exist in force prior to 1969.
> 
> The Article 5d(ii) ICERD applies to refugees; NOT descendants of Palestine refugees.
> 
> International Laws are not retroactive.  The ICERD does not apply to anyone any condition prior to 21 December 1969, when A/RES/2106 went into force.
> 
> While the State of Israel _(signatory as of 1966 and ratified in 1979)_ is a party to the Convention, The State of Palestine is not a party to the ICERD.
> 
> The designation "Palestine" replaced the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" effective as of 15 December 1988.  Prior to the adoption of *A/RES/67/19*, "Palestine" was a legal entity, NOT a State and not a government. (See UN Memo UN Legal Counsel, 1 December 2012)
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These three links:
> A/RES/67/19 of 4 December 2012
> http://palestineun.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/012-UN-Memo-regarding-67-19.pdf
> OHCHR |      International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination
> 
> Contain a lot of inconsistencies. A lot of politics and very little law.
> 
> One example is:
> 
> _Reaffirming _
> the principle, set out in the Charter, of the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by force,​
> Why is this applied to the 1967 occupied territories but not to the 1948 occupied territories?
> 
> There are more.
Click to expand...


        <———— this is where your cut and paste opinions regarding international law get dumped.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  ForeverYoung436, et al,
> 
> The Israeli Border Police will validate their parking.
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no "right of return."  At the most, any real peace agreement will provide generous financial compensation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But any compensation from Israel to_ (some yet TBD category of)_ Arab Palestinian would be an admission of guilt _(for something yet TBD)_.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## RoccoR

::RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

You did not read my Posting very well.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Article 5d(ii) ICERD applies to refugees; NOT descendants of Palestine refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ii) The right to leave any country, including one's own, and to return to one's country;
> 
> (iii) The right to nationality;​
> What nationality are descendants of Palestinians? Why would they not be allowed to return to their own country?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Today, they are citizens of the _ad hoc_ State of Palestine _(the remainder of the former Mandate territory)_ West Bank, Gaza Strip, and Jerusalem.

Q: What nationality are descendants of Palestinians?  
A:  Well → they were NOT displaced from Israel...   _(So that is not their country to which they would return anyway.)_  There was no Israel between 1 June 1946 to 15 May 1948.  The actual refugees were displaced from the Territory under the Mandate of Palestine.  
•  The Refugees and their Decendents were given Jordanian Citizenship between 1950 and 1988.  
•  In 1988, the Palestine Liberation Organization declared independence, but had no independent citizenship.  (Again, see the Memo) 
•  The decendents were born outside of Israel, in the remainder of the territory formerly under the Mandate.  Thus, they don't get to border cross; they are already in their country _(dubious term)_ of birth.  They stay or return to the territory of their birth.  If they were not truly displaced from Israel, then they do not get to cross the border into a country form which they were NOT born.​
_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> Be so kind as to help an old man out and teach me a thing or two.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these Human Rights are spelled out *International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination* (ICERD). This is where most of the "Right to (something)" is established. This is an all-encompassing "International Convention;" with (Part I) Article 5 listing more than 20 such rights by itself. _(I don't believe any nations meet all these codified challenges.)_ Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the "Right of Return" is not mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right of return is a pipe dream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What article did you say that was?  To make it easy, the link is found above...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> Article 5d(ii) The right to leave any country, including one's own, and to return to one's country;
> 
> *(DISCUSSION)*
> 
> The displacement of those persons whose normal place of residence was the territory, formerly under the Mandate of Palestine, during the period 1 June 1946 to 15 May 1948, pertains to a territory that no longer exists.  The ICERD did not exist in force prior to 1969.
> 
> The Article 5d(ii) ICERD applies to refugees; NOT descendants of Palestine refugees.
> 
> International Laws are not retroactive.  The ICERD does not apply to anyone any condition prior to 21 December 1969, when A/RES/2106 went into force.
> 
> While the State of Israel _(signatory as of 1966 and ratified in 1979)_ is a party to the Convention, The State of Palestine is not a party to the ICERD.
> 
> The designation "Palestine" replaced the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" effective as of 15 December 1988.  Prior to the adoption of *A/RES/67/19*, "Palestine" was a legal entity, NOT a State and not a government. (See UN Memo UN Legal Counsel, 1 December 2012)
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These three links:
> A/RES/67/19 of 4 December 2012
> http://palestineun.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/012-UN-Memo-regarding-67-19.pdf
> OHCHR |      International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination
> 
> Contain a lot of inconsistencies. A lot of politics and very little law.
> 
> One example is:
> 
> _Reaffirming _
> the principle, set out in the Charter, of the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by force,​
> Why is this applied to the 1967 occupied territories but not to the 1948 occupied territories?
> 
> There are more.
Click to expand...


We should know why they lie inconsistently?
Haters of Israel are neither known for honesty,
nor much healthy individuals overall.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,

Actually, the Charter does not say that.

The Charter says:

Article 2(4)
All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​


P F Tinmore said:


> One example is:
> 
> _Reaffirming _
> the principle, set out in the Charter, of the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by force,​


*(COMMENT)*

In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.



P F Tinmore said:


> Why is this applied to the 1967 occupied territories but not to the 1948 occupied territories?


*(COMMENT)*

In 1967, *the 1948 War was still ongoing*, only under the ceasefire by an Armistice.   

•  In 1967, when Israel moved into the West Bank (including Jerusalem), at that time it was NOT Palestinian Territory, but Jordanian Territory.  And then became *Occupied Jordanian Territory*.  NOT Occupied Palestinian Territory.

•  In 1967, when Israel moved into the Gaza Strip, at the time it was NOT Palestinian Territory, but an Egyptian Military Governorship.  And then is became an* Occupied Egyptian Territory*.  NOT Occupied Palestinian Territory.​
In both cases, the Israeli Defense Forces pushed back Arab League Aggressors _(first users of armed force)_ that entered foreign territory by force, outside their international borders.   The 1967 Six-Day War is actually poor political notation.  The 1967 conflict is actually an extension of the 1948 incursions by Arab League Forces. 

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.


I really was not referring to the 1948 war.

I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
Click to expand...


What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
Click to expand...

The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
Click to expand...


Nice duck.

You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
Click to expand...


That's typical disinformation.

The term 1948 is only used by the Arab propaganda, it didn't start then.
300k estimate is relying on a report about a period between the start of the Arab-Israeli war and Israel's victory.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's typical disinformation.
> 
> The term 1948 is only used by the Arab propaganda, it didn't start then.
> 300k estimate is relying on a report about a period between the start of the Arab-Israeli war and Israel's victory.
Click to expand...


Can you expand on that?  What exactly is Tinmore blabbering about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
Click to expand...

About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


So, we can agree your earlier claim was a fraud which caused you to spam the board with something not connected to that earlier claim.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


The above already contradicts your previous claim,
but you won't have the integrity to admit that.

The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1948, the Arab League attacked _(crossed their borders and used force)_ against Israeli Defense Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Before the war, many left but none were expelled.  During the war, only a small number were clearly expelled, but many fled because of the rumors spread by the Arab countries of what the Jews would do to them in the  hope of getting the Arabs to fight.  Here is what the Arab League's President had to say on the eve of the Arab invasion:

"I personally wish that the Jews do not drive us to this war, as this will be a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre[10] or the Crusader wars. I believe that the number of volunteers from outside Palestine will be larger than Palestine's Arab population, for I know that volunteers will be arriving to us from [as far as] India, Afghanistan, and China to win the honor of martyrdom for the sake of Palestine … You might be surprised to learn that hundreds of Englishmen expressed their wish to volunteer in the Arab armies to fight the Jews.

"This war will be distinguished by three serious matters. First—faith: as each fighter deems his death on behalf of Palestine as the shortest road to paradise; second, [the war] will be an opportunity for vast plunder. Third, it will be impossible to contain the zealous volunteers arriving from all corners of the world to avenge the martyrdom of the Palestine Arabs, and viewing the war as dignifying every Arab and every Muslim throughout the world …"

Azzam's Genocidal Threat

Nothing at all about Palestinians who had been expelled.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not referring to the 1948 war.
> 
> I was really talking about the the Zionist military attack on the Palestinian civilian population that started 6 months or so before the 1948 war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That contradicts your previous claim.
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,


That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.

It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What “Zionist military” existed prior to 1948?
> 
> 
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That contradicts your previous claim.
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.
> 
> It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
That just shows how bogus are all these claims.

So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one that expelled 300,000 Palestinians before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That contradicts your previous claim.
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.
> 
> It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
> That just shows how bogus are all these claims.
> 
> So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?
Click to expand...

What pogroms?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
> 
> 
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That contradicts your previous claim.
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.
> 
> It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
> That just shows how bogus are all these claims.
> 
> So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogroms?
Click to expand...


Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism.
What instantly comes to mind is the expulsion of local Jews from all of their holy cities.

This was one of the key events during the waves of Arab pogroms that were going for decades throughout the Caliphate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts your previous claim.
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.
> 
> It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
> That just shows how bogus are all these claims.
> 
> So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogroms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism.
> What instantly comes to mind is the expulsion of local Jews from all of their holy cities.
> 
> This was one of the key events during the waves of Arab pogroms that were going for decades throughout the Caliphate.
Click to expand...

No context.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts your previous claim.
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.
> 
> It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
> That just shows how bogus are all these claims.
> 
> So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogroms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism.
> What instantly comes to mind is the expulsion of local Jews from all of their holy cities.
> 
> This was one of the key events during the waves of Arab pogroms that were going for decades throughout the Caliphate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No context.
Click to expand...


What context?
On previous page you claimed that the Arab casus belli was expulsion.
But not a single Zionist ever shot a bullet before Arabs first expelled the local Jews.

Either this is a casus belli or not, can't have it both ways.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.
> 
> It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
> That just shows how bogus are all these claims.
> 
> So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogroms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism.
> What instantly comes to mind is the expulsion of local Jews from all of their holy cities.
> 
> This was one of the key events during the waves of Arab pogroms that were going for decades throughout the Caliphate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context?
> On previous page you claimed that the Arab casus belli was expulsion.
> But not a single Zionist ever shot a bullet before Arabs first expelled the local Jews.
> 
> Either this is a casus belli or not, can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
> That just shows how bogus are all these claims.
> 
> So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?
> 
> 
> 
> What pogroms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism.
> What instantly comes to mind is the expulsion of local Jews from all of their holy cities.
> 
> This was one of the key events during the waves of Arab pogroms that were going for decades throughout the Caliphate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context?
> On previous page you claimed that the Arab casus belli was expulsion.
> But not a single Zionist ever shot a bullet before Arabs first expelled the local Jews.
> 
> Either this is a casus belli or not, can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


You're getting confused in your own lies. 
So what was the Arab excuse for attacking local Jews prior to Zionism?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> You knew your phony allegation was a fraud, right?
> 
> 
> 
> About 250,000–300,000 Palestinians fled or were expelled *before the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948*, a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That contradicts your previous claim.
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.
> 
> It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
> That just shows how bogus are all these claims.
> 
> So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogroms?
Click to expand...


rylah has only been commenting on these pre-Zionist pogroms for months now, if not years.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts your previous claim.
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> with the Arabs already in 1929 declaring their goal to murder and expel all the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli war started decades before that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. It started with the Zionist colonial project around the turn of the century.
> 
> It doesn't matter why people leave. Why people leave is never mentioned in any of the right to return laws. Whether they were run out by the military, told to leave by somebody, working or studying abroad, or just on vacation, returning is the same. All that is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took you less than a page to contradict yourself twice already.
> That just shows how bogus are all these claims.
> 
> So how does it explain all the Arab pogroms prior to Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogroms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism.
> What instantly comes to mind is the expulsion of local Jews from all of their holy cities.
> 
> This was one of the key events during the waves of Arab pogroms that were going for decades throughout the Caliphate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No context.
Click to expand...


There can be no rationale or "context" for these kind of massacres.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pogroms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism.
> What instantly comes to mind is the expulsion of local Jews from all of their holy cities.
> 
> This was one of the key events during the waves of Arab pogroms that were going for decades throughout the Caliphate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context?
> On previous page you claimed that the Arab casus belli was expulsion.
> But not a single Zionist ever shot a bullet before Arabs first expelled the local Jews.
> 
> Either this is a casus belli or not, can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting confused in your own lies.
> So what was the Arab excuse for attacking local Jews prior to Zionism?
Click to expand...

That is the context that is missing from your post.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism.
> What instantly comes to mind is the expulsion of local Jews from all of their holy cities.
> 
> This was one of the key events during the waves of Arab pogroms that were going for decades throughout the Caliphate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What context?
> On previous page you claimed that the Arab casus belli was expulsion.
> But not a single Zionist ever shot a bullet before Arabs first expelled the local Jews.
> 
> Either this is a casus belli or not, can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting confused in your own lies.
> So what was the Arab excuse for attacking local Jews prior to Zionism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the context that is missing from your post.
Click to expand...


As if Arabs on their imperialist quest  to dominate the entire middle east,
ever looked for reasons to attack Jews or any other minority.

 But if you think this helps your narrative, here you are:

"Jews of the place, though exceedingly wealthy, had lived peaceably and undisturbed in their retirement until the insurrection of 1834; but about the beginning of that year a highly religious Mussulman called Mohammed Damoor went forth into the market-place, crying with a loud voice, and prophesying that on the 15th of the following June *"the true believers would rise up in just wrath against the Jews, and despoil them of their gold, and their silver, and their jewels".*

The earnestness of the prophet produced some impression at the time, but all went as usual, until at last the 15th of June arrived. When that day dawned, the whole Mussulman population of the place assembled in the streets, that they see the result of the prophecy. Suddenly Mohammed Damoor rushed furious into the crowd, and the fierce shout of the prophet soon ensured the fulfillment of the prophecy. Some of the Jews fled and some remained alike and unresistingly left their property to the hands of the spoilers."

*Eothen "The Prophet Damoor" XXVI -Alexander William Kinglake (1864) p. 291 *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Will the ICC actually hold Israel to account over war crimes?

Why does Israel consider itself to be above the law? And why do supporters of the Zionist state look the other way when its war crimes raise their ugly head? Accusations followed by routine denials are the norm now that the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor has announced that she wants to open an investigation into charges of war crimes committed by Israel against Palestinians; the cyclical farce of denying not only the charges but also that the court has any jurisdiction continues.

Instead of trying to sweep the issue under the carpet, though, isn’t it time to listen to the evidence from Palestinians who have suffered under one of the most brutal military occupations of the past 100 years? They are, after all, entitled to the same human rights that those who defend Israel so vigorously take for granted, and what better way to prove this than through the ICC?

  Read more at  
Will the ICC actually hold Israel to account over war crimes?
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Will the ICC actually hold Israel to account over war crimes?
> 
> Why does Israel consider itself to be above the law? And why do supporters of the Zionist state look the other way when its war crimes raise their ugly head? Accusations followed by routine denials are the norm now that the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor has announced that she wants to open an investigation into charges of war crimes committed by Israel against Palestinians; the cyclical farce of denying not only the charges but also that the court has any jurisdiction continues.
> 
> Instead of trying to sweep the issue under the carpet, though, isn’t it time to listen to the evidence from Palestinians who have suffered under one of the most brutal military occupations of the past 100 years? They are, after all, entitled to the same human rights that those who defend Israel so vigorously take for granted, and what better way to prove this than through the ICC?
> 
> Read more at
> Will the ICC actually hold Israel to account over war crimes?
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



*
Why does Israel consider itself to be above the law?*

Why do Palestinians launch rockets at Israeli civilians (war crime) and then act 
all surprised and hurt when Israel responds?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Will the ICC actually hold Israel to account over war crimes?
> 
> Why does Israel consider itself to be above the law? And why do supporters of the Zionist state look the other way when its war crimes raise their ugly head? Accusations followed by routine denials are the norm now that the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor has announced that she wants to open an investigation into charges of war crimes committed by Israel against Palestinians; the cyclical farce of denying not only the charges but also that the court has any jurisdiction continues.
> 
> Instead of trying to sweep the issue under the carpet, though, isn’t it time to listen to the evidence from Palestinians who have suffered under one of the most brutal military occupations of the past 100 years? They are, after all, entitled to the same human rights that those who defend Israel so vigorously take for granted, and what better way to prove this than through the ICC?
> 
> Read more at
> Will the ICC actually hold Israel to account over war crimes?
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



What war crimes?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel’s war on Palestinians targets Christians too

Here’s a particularly galling thought for Christmas: Israel is much like the Grinch or Ebenezer Scrooge, as it once again does its best to spoil the festive season for Palestine’s indigenous Christians. Unlike these two fictional characters, however, Israel has no redeeming features; it is not going to come good at the end of the story.

The Israeli occupation authorities decreed this week that none of Gaza’s small Christian population will be allowed to visit their holy sites in Jerusalem or Bethlehem over the Christmas period. This is pure hypocrisy from the self-proclaimed “only democracy in the Middle East”, which is actually so undemocratic and so racist that while Jews and Christians from around the world are allowed to visit those same religious sites, native Palestinians are barred from doing so in their own country.

  Read more at  
Israel’s war on Palestinians targets Christians too
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel’s war on Palestinians targets Christians too
> 
> Here’s a particularly galling thought for Christmas: Israel is much like the Grinch or Ebenezer Scrooge, as it once again does its best to spoil the festive season for Palestine’s indigenous Christians. Unlike these two fictional characters, however, Israel has no redeeming features; it is not going to come good at the end of the story.
> 
> The Israeli occupation authorities decreed this week that none of Gaza’s small Christian population will be allowed to visit their holy sites in Jerusalem or Bethlehem over the Christmas period. This is pure hypocrisy from the self-proclaimed “only democracy in the Middle East”, which is actually so undemocratic and so racist that while Jews and Christians from around the world are allowed to visit those same religious sites, native Palestinians are barred from doing so in their own country.
> 
> Read more at
> Israel’s war on Palestinians targets Christians too
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Nothing about any war. 

Just the expected propaganda from a Press TV-lite.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Torture of Palestinian Detainees Prevails in Israeli Jails *

*



*

In comments to Al Jazeera regarding Israel’s use of torture against Palestinian detainees, Qadura Faris, head of the Palestinian Prisoner Society, declared: “The Israeli security wants to leave a mark on the psyche of those it detains: resistance has a price, and it is hefty.”

Torture methods used by Israel include stress positions, beatings which result in severe injuries, sleep deprivation, emotional blackmail, threats of torture against family members of the detainees and the transfer of detainees to secret prisons. In one case reported by the Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association, Addameer: “The harsh beating was committed with the intention to kill the detainee.”

Israel allows the use of torture in so-called exceptional cases and exempts the officials involved in torture from criminal responsibility. This ambiguity has contributed to a rampant use of torture against Palestinian detainees held in Israeli jails. Complaints to authorities have not yielded any results. Israel’s tactics of depriving legal counsel to tortured detainees during interrogation also hinders immediate recognition and awareness of such human rights violations as they occur.

Torture of Palestinian Detainees Prevails in Israeli Jails - American Herald Tribune


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israelis don’t Feel any Safer Despite Lethal Attacks on Gaza, Study Reveals*

*



*
Settlers from Southern Israel protesting against the ceasefire with Gaza in November 2018. (Photo: Video Grab)

Despite Israel’s lethal attack on the besieged Gaza Strip last November, most Israelis in the Southern part of the country do not feel any safer, an academic study recently revealed.

63 percent of respondents said they did not feel any safer after the operation, while 27 percent said they felt less safe than before. Only ten percent said that they had felt safer as a result of the military onslaught targeting Gaza.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israelis don’t Feel any Safer Despite Lethal Attacks on Gaza, Study Reveals*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Settlers from Southern Israel protesting against the ceasefire with Gaza in November 2018. (Photo: Video Grab)
> 
> Despite Israel’s lethal attack on the besieged Gaza Strip last November, most Israelis in the Southern part of the country do not feel any safer, an academic study recently revealed.
> 
> 63 percent of respondents said they did not feel any safer after the operation, while 27 percent said they felt less safe than before. Only ten percent said that they had felt safer as a result of the military onslaught targeting Gaza.



Tell your friends at Press TV-lite that Israelis will feel much safer if the IDF chooses to respond to Islamic terrorist attacks with appropriate force.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israelis don’t Feel any Safer Despite Lethal Attacks on Gaza, Study Reveals*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Settlers from Southern Israel protesting against the ceasefire with Gaza in November 2018. (Photo: Video Grab)
> 
> Despite Israel’s lethal attack on the besieged Gaza Strip last November, most Israelis in the Southern part of the country do not feel any safer, an academic study recently revealed.
> 
> 63 percent of respondents said they did not feel any safer after the operation, while 27 percent said they felt less safe than before. Only ten percent said that they had felt safer as a result of the military onslaught targeting Gaza.



*63 percent of respondents said they did not feel any safer after the operation, while 27 percent said they felt less safe than before.*

Well, there is a war-crime committing terrorist state nearby, why should they feel safe?


----------



## Hollie

Just what you would expect from the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians. 
*


PA rewards teaching that "Palestine" erases all of Israel*
Nan Jacques Zilberdik and Itamar Marcus  | Jan 2, 2020





As 2019 ended, the Palestinian Authority emphasized that it views the entire State of Israel as “Palestine” and rewards anyone who reinforces this message. Accordingly the PA Ministry of Education awarded first prize in an art competition to a student who in her painting included the PA map of “Palestine,” which presents all of Israel as part of “Palestine” together with the PA areas and the Gaza Strip.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dear friends, I have great news for a change ... 

Yesterday, my attorneys filed a suit against Quora in the United States District Court for the Northern District of California. Quora, a self-identified public forum, permanently banned me from the site because of hostility towards my political opinions and national origin, not in reliance on any neutral policies. I hope my case will make it easier for Palestinians and supporters of justice in Palestine to speak freely on social media. Read the complaint here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V3ZXFGNPHwfJPl5pJ1zIpsU6NPaibgz1/view?usp=sharing






- Rima Najjar


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Dear friends, I have great news for a change ...
> 
> Yesterday, my attorneys filed a suit against Quora in the United States District Court for the Northern District of California. Quora, a self-identified public forum, permanently banned me from the site because of hostility towards my political opinions and national origin, not in reliance on any neutral policies. I hope my case will make it easier for Palestinians and supporters of justice in Palestine to speak freely on social media. Read the complaint here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V3ZXFGNPHwfJPl5pJ1zIpsU6NPaibgz1/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rima Najjar



What a whiner.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How AIPAC is losing bipartisan support in Washington *
It was once described as the 'most effective' lobbying group in Washington, but AIPAC is beginning to lose support as it turns against its critics - most of whom are Democrats

Republican and Democratic presidents have praised the group, and some of the measures it has pushed have gained unanimous bipartisan support in Congress.

But times are changing. Once dubbed "the most effective general interest group" by former House Speaker Newt Gingrich, AIPAC was called a "hate group" by a senior Democratic congresswoman on Wednesday.

How AIPAC is losing bipartisan support in Washington


----------



## P F Tinmore

*AIPAC is making Israel a political football, so BDS supporters may finally get off the bench*

The pro-Israel lobby group AIPAC used to pride itself on doing its business in the dark. We work most effectively as a “night flower,” AIPAC operative Steve Rosen once explained to Jeffrey Goldberg.

Those days are now over, maybe forever. The rightwing group is controversial in ways that it never wanted to be.

Just in the last few days, AIPAC has made a lot of headlines. AIPAC apologized for smear ads it ran against “radical” congressional Democrats who dare to criticize Israel. “The radicals in the Democratic Party are pushing their anti-Semitic and anti-Israel policies down the throats of the American people,” AIPAC said. “Surprisingly partisan,” says Eli Clifton of Quincy Institute, who exposed the ads. One Congresswoman it targeted, Betty McCollum of MN, labeled AIPAC a “hate group” because in one of the ads it said she was worse than ISIS. J Street, the Israel lobby group in the Democratic Party, has slammed AIPAC for the ads and its ties to a partner organization, Democratic Majority for Israel or DMFI, that has run a deceptive ad campaign against Bernie Sanders in Nevada over his relatively pro-Palestinian stance. The _Intercept_ reports that AIPAC is handing donors over to that right-wing Democratic pro-Israel group– — to try to bring down Sanders in Nevada. Elizabeth Warren has said that she will not attend the AIPAC conference next month…

AIPAC is making Israel a political football, so BDS supporters may finally get off the bench – Mondoweiss


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *AIPAC is making Israel a political football, so BDS supporters may finally get off the bench*
> 
> The pro-Israel lobby group AIPAC used to pride itself on doing its business in the dark. We work most effectively as a “night flower,” AIPAC operative Steve Rosen once explained to Jeffrey Goldberg.
> 
> Those days are now over, maybe forever. The rightwing group is controversial in ways that it never wanted to be.
> 
> Just in the last few days, AIPAC has made a lot of headlines. AIPAC apologized for smear ads it ran against “radical” congressional Democrats who dare to criticize Israel. “The radicals in the Democratic Party are pushing their anti-Semitic and anti-Israel policies down the throats of the American people,” AIPAC said. “Surprisingly partisan,” says Eli Clifton of Quincy Institute, who exposed the ads. One Congresswoman it targeted, Betty McCollum of MN, labeled AIPAC a “hate group” because in one of the ads it said she was worse than ISIS. J Street, the Israel lobby group in the Democratic Party, has slammed AIPAC for the ads and its ties to a partner organization, Democratic Majority for Israel or DMFI, that has run a deceptive ad campaign against Bernie Sanders in Nevada over his relatively pro-Palestinian stance. The _Intercept_ reports that AIPAC is handing donors over to that right-wing Democratic pro-Israel group– — to try to bring down Sanders in Nevada. Elizabeth Warren has said that she will not attend the AIPAC conference next month…
> 
> AIPAC is making Israel a political football, so BDS supporters may finally get off the bench – Mondoweiss



"...doing its business in the dark."

That slanted, silly opinion piece started off as nonsensical and never recovered.


----------



## teddyearp

This is just an example of Trump Derangement Syndrome spilling onto the world stage.  If you're name is Trump or you're associated with Trump you are a target of hatred.  If your name is not, nor not affiliated with Trump, then you can get away with murder.

Just ask Epstein.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*IDF censor redacted two thousand news items in 2019*

*According to official figures, Israel's military censor barred full publication of over 200 articles and partially redacted another 2,000 stories.
*
2019 was a year of relative calm for the IDF Censor. According to official figures provided to +972 Magazine, Local Call, and the Movement for Freedom of Information last month following a freedom of information act request, the censor barred the full publication of 202 stories in media outlets, and partially redacted another 1,973 stories.

Compared with figures that we have been gathering dating back to 2011, last year saw the least direct censorship of news outlets over the past decade.

All media outlets in Israel are required to submit articles relating to security and foreign relations to the IDF Censor for review prior to publication. The censor draws its authority from “emergency regulations” enacted following Israel’s founding, and which remain in place to this today.
*
IDF censor redacted two thousand news items in 2019 - +972 Magazine*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *IDF censor redacted two thousand news items in 2019*
> 
> *According to official figures, Israel's military censor barred full publication of over 200 articles and partially redacted another 2,000 stories.
> *
> 2019 was a year of relative calm for the IDF Censor. According to official figures provided to +972 Magazine, Local Call, and the Movement for Freedom of Information last month following a freedom of information act request, the censor barred the full publication of 202 stories in media outlets, and partially redacted another 1,973 stories.
> 
> Compared with figures that we have been gathering dating back to 2011, last year saw the least direct censorship of news outlets over the past decade.
> 
> All media outlets in Israel are required to submit articles relating to security and foreign relations to the IDF Censor for review prior to publication. The censor draws its authority from “emergency regulations” enacted following Israel’s founding, and which remain in place to this today.
> *
> IDF censor redacted two thousand news items in 2019 - +972 Magazine*



Not uncommon for material that may divulge tactics or Intel.

Thought you exposed a grand conspiracy, eh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *IDF censor redacted two thousand news items in 2019*
> 
> *According to official figures, Israel's military censor barred full publication of over 200 articles and partially redacted another 2,000 stories.
> *
> 2019 was a year of relative calm for the IDF Censor. According to official figures provided to +972 Magazine, Local Call, and the Movement for Freedom of Information last month following a freedom of information act request, the censor barred the full publication of 202 stories in media outlets, and partially redacted another 1,973 stories.
> 
> Compared with figures that we have been gathering dating back to 2011, last year saw the least direct censorship of news outlets over the past decade.
> 
> All media outlets in Israel are required to submit articles relating to security and foreign relations to the IDF Censor for review prior to publication. The censor draws its authority from “emergency regulations” enacted following Israel’s founding, and which remain in place to this today.
> *
> IDF censor redacted two thousand news items in 2019 - +972 Magazine*



*According to official figures, Israel's military censor barred full publication of over 200 articles *

How does that compare to the Hamas censor?


----------



## P F Tinmore

20 Palestinian cars sustain damage in settlers’ attack in W. Bank







NABLUS, (PIC)

A horde of Jewish settlers at dawn Sunday infiltrated into Huwara town in southern Nablus and smashed windows of at least 20 Palestinian-owned vehicles.

According to local official Ghassan Daghlas, armed settlers stormed at dawn the western area of Huwara town near the Country Park and attacked the vehicles with rocks, causing extensive damage to their windows and bodies.

The settlers also opened fire indiscriminately upon their withdrawal when local residents showed up and tried to ward them off.

  Read more at 
20 Palestinian cars sustain damage in settlers’ attack in W. Bank
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Settlers rampage through vineyard in W. Bank town of Khader






BETHLEHEM, (PIC)

A horde of Jewish settlers on Tuesday wreaked havoc on a Palestinian-owned vineyard in al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem in the occupied West Bank.

Local official Hasan Bureijia that settlers chopped off dozens of grapevines in Faghour area near the town, which is encircled by illegal settlements.

About 400 olive trees in the agricultural area of Wadi Fukin village, west of Bethlehem, were uprooted or destroyed by settlers on Monday.

Over the past two weeks, 800 olive trees and grapevines were vandalized in similar attacks in al-Khader town.

  Read more at  
Settlers rampage through vineyard in W. Bank town of Khader
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> 20 Palestinian cars sustain damage in settlers’ attack in W. Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)
> 
> A horde of Jewish settlers at dawn Sunday infiltrated into Huwara town in southern Nablus and smashed windows of at least 20 Palestinian-owned vehicles.
> 
> According to local official Ghassan Daghlas, armed settlers stormed at dawn the western area of Huwara town near the Country Park and attacked the vehicles with rocks, causing extensive damage to their windows and bodies.
> 
> The settlers also opened fire indiscriminately upon their withdrawal when local residents showed up and tried to ward them off.
> 
> Read more at
> 20 Palestinian cars sustain damage in settlers’ attack in W. Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Do you realize the picture is of an Israeli car, with Israeli licence plates,
and a Hebrew writing ( saying 'Ilan Ramon') on it?

But then again, you never let facts interfere with the urge to spread blatant blood libels.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Settlers rampage through vineyard in W. Bank town of Khader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETHLEHEM, (PIC)
> 
> A horde of Jewish settlers on Tuesday wreaked havoc on a Palestinian-owned vineyard in al-Khader town, south of Bethlehem in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Local official Hasan Bureijia that settlers chopped off dozens of grapevines in Faghour area near the town, which is encircled by illegal settlements.
> 
> About 400 olive trees in the agricultural area of Wadi Fukin village, west of Bethlehem, were uprooted or destroyed by settlers on Monday.
> 
> Over the past two weeks, 800 olive trees and grapevines were vandalized in similar attacks in al-Khader town.
> 
> Read more at
> Settlers rampage through vineyard in W. Bank town of Khader
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Proof?
Of course not.

Level of credibility : Pal. Info Center


When Pal. Info Center claimed US star Kathrene Hegel was "a French doctor helping Gaza"

Enough said.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Palestinian cars sustain damage in settlers’ attack in W. Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NABLUS, (PIC)
> 
> A horde of Jewish settlers at dawn Sunday infiltrated into Huwara town in southern Nablus and smashed windows of at least 20 Palestinian-owned vehicles.
> 
> According to local official Ghassan Daghlas, armed settlers stormed at dawn the western area of Huwara town near the Country Park and attacked the vehicles with rocks, causing extensive damage to their windows and bodies.
> 
> The settlers also opened fire indiscriminately upon their withdrawal when local residents showed up and tried to ward them off.
> 
> Read more at
> 20 Palestinian cars sustain damage in settlers’ attack in W. Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize the picture is of an Israeli car, with Israeli licence plates,
> and a Hebrew writing ( saying 'Ilan Ramon') on it?
> 
> But then again, you never let facts interfere with the urge to spread blatant blood libels.
Click to expand...


Tinmore is such a fool that he would believe anything made up by Pallywood.


----------



## Hollie

It’s difficult to imagine a more dysfunctional, maladjusted collection of buffoons than what passes for Arabs parading around as Pal’istanians. 




PA compares Israel to the Corona virus; after weeks of silence finally mentions cooperation with Israel | PMW Analysis


For weeks, PA media has been immersed in the Coronavirus story, including occasional demonization of Israel - without mentioning Israel's efforts in helping the PA. Finally yesterday, the PA Government Spokesman informed Palestinians of the cooperation between Israel and the PA in fighting Corona
Despite Israel's cooperation with the Palestinian Authority in fighting the Coronavirus, the PA has made statements comparing Israel to the deadly virus itself and for weeks didn’t mention Israel's help at all.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Congress seeks to hold Israel accountable for demolishing Palestinian homes*
News
Josh Ruebner on March 17, 2020 17 Comments

A “Dear Colleague” letter was sent by more than 60 Democratic Representatives to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo earlier this week seeking to hold Israel accountable for its massive demolition of Palestinian homes last July in the Wadi al-Hummus neighborhood in East Jerusalem.

Reps. Ro Khanna (D-CA), Anna Eshoo (D-CA), and Steve Cohen (D-TN) led the effort. “U.S.-supplied military equipment to Israel should only be used for legitimate self-defense against the very real security threats Israel faces,” stated Khanna. “Such military equipment should not be used to turn Palestinian homes into rubble, displace families, and tear apart communities. I look forward to the State Department providing the information necessary to ensure that U.S.-supplied military equipment in the West Bank is not being used in this destructive practice.”

Congress seeks to hold Israel accountable for demolishing Palestinian homes – Mondoweiss


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Congress seeks to hold Israel accountable for demolishing Palestinian homes*
> News
> Josh Ruebner on March 17, 2020 17 Comments
> 
> A “Dear Colleague” letter was sent by more than 60 Democratic Representatives to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo earlier this week seeking to hold Israel accountable for its massive demolition of Palestinian homes last July in the Wadi al-Hummus neighborhood in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Reps. Ro Khanna (D-CA), Anna Eshoo (D-CA), and Steve Cohen (D-TN) led the effort. “U.S.-supplied military equipment to Israel should only be used for legitimate self-defense against the very real security threats Israel faces,” stated Khanna. “Such military equipment should not be used to turn Palestinian homes into rubble, displace families, and tear apart communities. I look forward to the State Department providing the information necessary to ensure that U.S.-supplied military equipment in the West Bank is not being used in this destructive practice.”
> 
> Congress seeks to hold Israel accountable for demolishing Palestinian homes – Mondoweiss


Why were the Arabs-Moslems building on stolen land?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jewish Chronicle to pay damages over anti-Semitism libel*

The Jewish Chronicle on Thursday apologized to a Labour activist for libeling her over “anti-Semitism.”

The UK newspaper admitted on its website it had published “allegations about Mrs Audrey White” which were “untrue.”

It said it had agreed to pay White a sum in damages plus her legal costs.

White on Friday told The Electronic Intifada that it was “a concrete victory for Riverside” – the Liverpool Labour Party group to which she belongs – “and every one of us under attack and vilified by this newspaper.”

Asked to comment on the amount of damages, she would only say it was a substantial sum.

In August last year, it was forced to pay $60,000 in libel damages to InterPal, a British charity which aids Palestinians.

Jewish Chronicle to pay damages over anti-Semitism libel


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Jewish Chronicle to pay damages over anti-Semitism libel*
> 
> The Jewish Chronicle on Thursday apologized to a Labour activist for libeling her over “anti-Semitism.”
> 
> The UK newspaper admitted on its website it had published “allegations about Mrs Audrey White” which were “untrue.”
> 
> It said it had agreed to pay White a sum in damages plus her legal costs.
> 
> White on Friday told The Electronic Intifada that it was “a concrete victory for Riverside” – the Liverpool Labour Party group to which she belongs – “and every one of us under attack and vilified by this newspaper.”
> 
> Asked to comment on the amount of damages, she would only say it was a substantial sum.
> 
> In August last year, it was forced to pay $60,000 in libel damages to InterPal, a British charity which aids Palestinians.
> 
> Jewish Chronicle to pay damages over anti-Semitism libel



But not a single link in the story confirms what Electronic Intifada headline claims,
not even remotely. 

Why the need to lie so boldly if the cause was just?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*

The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.

Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.

“The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.                             








						Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
					

Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*
> 
> The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.
> 
> Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.
> 
> “The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
> 
> 
> Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



They will send Interpol with arrest notices?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*
> 
> The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.
> 
> Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.
> 
> “The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
> 
> 
> Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



*could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.*

But enough about Palestinian terrorists.


----------



## RoccoR

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*
> 
> The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.
> 
> Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.
> 
> “The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
> 
> 
> Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will send Interpol with arrest notices?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*
> 
> The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.
> 
> Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.
> 
> “The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
> 
> 
> Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


"Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars,"  

At least she was thorough about being arbitrary and capricious.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, rylah, et al,

OK, I think people are jumping the gun here.

All that misguided ICC Prosecutor is saying is that "she believes" she has jurisdiction.  But the "Court" (ie the Judges) have not ruled on the issue yet.  The ICC Chief Prosecutor is just saying that it is possible to file charges which triggers a hearing.

Also, the ICC cannot prosecute a Government.  It cannot (say) charge the State of Israel or the State of Palestine with a "War Crime."  They can say that, in the Prosecutor's opinion there is sufficient cause to believe a crime has been committed.  But then, they have to charge a specific person with that crime.

On the other hand, The Court may, in accordance with article 12, exercise jurisdiction over a Crime of Aggression, arising from an Act of Aggression committed by a State Party, *unless
that State Party has previously declared that it does not accept such jurisdiction by
lodging a declaration with the Registrar*. The withdrawal of such a declaration may be
effected at any time and shall be considered by the State Party within three years.  Who thinks that the State of Isreal is going to "accept" that the Court has jurisdiction?

IMO   At the current rate of progression, it may take the court another five to ten years to fully resolved the issues and come to a settlement.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*
> 
> The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.
> 
> Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.
> 
> “The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
> 
> 
> Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars,"
> 
> At least she was thorough about being arbitrary and capricious.
Click to expand...

What this source does not report is that there were many legal opinions submitted from all over the world.


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, rylah, et al,
> 
> OK, I think people are jumping the gun here.
> 
> All that misguided ICC Prosecutor is saying is that "she believes" she has jurisdiction.  But the "Court" (ie the Judges) have not ruled on the issue yet.  The ICC Chief Prosecutor is just saying that it is possible to file charges which triggers a hearing.
> 
> Also, the ICC cannot prosecute a Government.  It cannot (say) charge the State of Israel or the State of Palestine with a "War Crime."  They can say that, in the Prosecutor's opinion there is sufficient cause to believe a crime has been committed.  But then, they have to charge a specific person with that crime.
> 
> On the other hand, The Court may, in accordance with article 12, exercise jurisdiction over a Crime of Aggression, arising from an Act of Aggression committed by a State Party, *unless
> that State Party has previously declared that it does not accept such jurisdiction by
> lodging a declaration with the Registrar*. The withdrawal of such a declaration may be
> effected at any time and shall be considered by the State Party within three years.  Who thinks that the State of Isreal is going to "accept" that the Court has jurisdiction?
> 
> IMO   At the current rate of progression, it may take the court another five to ten years to fully resolved the issues and come to a settlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


I'm looking for some clarification, here. As I understand it, the ICC could claim jurisdiction in connection with disputes involving those nations which are signatories to the Rome Statute. I wouldn't expect all nations to concede ICC jurisdiction over matters that a nation might hold to be issues of domestic affairs or matters that might be construed as intruding upon sovereignty, signatory or not. Israel is not a signatory so I'm not clear that prosecutor Bensouda's decision is anything but window dressing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*
> 
> The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.
> 
> Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.
> 
> “The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
> 
> 
> Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars,"
> 
> At least she was thorough about being arbitrary and capricious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What this source does not report is that there were many legal opinions submitted from all over the world.
Click to expand...

There is also the issue of Bensouda, on behalf of the ICC, seemingly granting statehood to some place called "Palestine". I was never aware that a prosecutor for the ICC had that authority. 

How do you think competing, Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates will address their newfound statehood?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ Hollie, et al,

*BLUF:* In politics, a great deal of politicians being somewhat knowledgeable in the manipulation of laws and writings, if not law school graduates, are very good at twisting a law or two into their favor, even if it wasn't the intent.



Hollie said:


> I'm looking for some clarification, here. As I understand it, the ICC could claim jurisdiction in connection with disputes involving those nations which are signatories to the Rome Statute. I wouldn't expect all nations to concede ICC jurisdiction over matters that a nation might hold to be issues of domestic affairs or matters that might be construed as intruding upon sovereignty, signatory or not. Israel is not a signatory so I'm not clear that prosecutor Bensouda's decision is anything but window dressing.


*(COMMENT)*

I believe that given a continuation of the failed political achievements in the vicinity of the Middle East and North Africa, Israel may very try to keep its distance from The Hague and those that use international law for diabolical and propaganda purposes.  In the last thousand years, the Laws of the Western Civilizations have not been very successful in meeting out justice to the Jewish People being forced to migrate/relocate every century or so.

I would not expect the Jewish People of the world would find the Rule of Law very sympathetic to their plight.  So, those of us that are watching as outside observers would record much trust and confidence in rulings announced by the Western Civilizations.   The presentation of rulings based on sympathy and the valid law clearly undermines this integrity of the International Law Community.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*
> The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.
> 
> Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.
> 
> “The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
> 
> 
> Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars,"
> 
> At least she was thorough about being arbitrary and capricious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What this source does not report is that there were many legal opinions submitted from all over the world.
Click to expand...


Indeed, many submitted, but some got purposefully ignored.

She met with many anti-Israel organizations and activists,
and not a single one representing the Israeli victims.


----------



## Lastamender

P F Tinmore said:


> *Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’*
> 
> The chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on Thursday reiterated her position that Palestine is a state for the purposes of transferring criminal jurisdiction over its territory to The Hague.
> 
> Dismissing the legal opinions of several states and dozens of international law scholars, Fatou Bensouda’s view, laid out in great detail in a 60-page document, could pave the way for an investigation of alleged war crimes committed in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem.
> 
> “The Prosecution has carefully considered the observations of the participants and remains of the view that the Court has jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory,” she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief prosecutor insists ICC has jurisdiction to probe war crimes in ‘Palestine’
> 
> 
> Dismissing arguments by Germany, Australia, Brazil, other countries and law experts, Fatou Bensouda doubles down; ball now in judges' court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


Pallywood can start filming the crimes tomorrow.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*MPs press for sanctions against Israel over West Bank annexations *

Nearly 130 parliamentarians, including former Conservative cabinet ministers, have written to Boris Johnson urging him to impose economic sanctions against Israel if Benjamin Netanyahu’s new coalition government goes ahead with its threat to annex parts of the West Bank.

The letter, signed by the former Tory chairman Lord Patten and the former international development secretary Andrew Mitchell, says annexation would be clearly illegal under international law.

The signatories, which also include diplomats and prominent campaigners against antisemitism in the Labour party such as Margaret Hodge, point out that the UK did not hesitate to sanction Russia after the annexation of Crimea, claiming any move in the West Bank would warrant a similar response.









						MPs press for sanctions against Israel over West Bank annexations
					

PM urged to impose sanctions if Netanyahu carries out threat to annex parts of West Bank




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *MPs press for sanctions against Israel over West Bank annexations *
> 
> Nearly 130 parliamentarians, including former Conservative cabinet ministers, have written to Boris Johnson urging him to impose economic sanctions against Israel if Benjamin Netanyahu’s new coalition government goes ahead with its threat to annex parts of the West Bank.
> 
> The letter, signed by the former Tory chairman Lord Patten and the former international development secretary Andrew Mitchell, says annexation would be clearly illegal under international law.
> 
> The signatories, which also include diplomats and prominent campaigners against antisemitism in the Labour party such as Margaret Hodge, point out that the UK did not hesitate to sanction Russia after the annexation of Crimea, claiming any move in the West Bank would warrant a similar response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MPs press for sanctions against Israel over West Bank annexations
> 
> 
> PM urged to impose sanctions if Netanyahu carries out threat to annex parts of West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Indeed. You should petition the OIC to issue an email "condemning in the strongest terms ...".


----------



## P F Tinmore

US court tosses lawsuit against Palestinian leaders
					

Plaintiffs sought $900 million over 2002 settlement attack.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> US court tosses lawsuit against Palestinian leaders
> 
> 
> Plaintiffs sought $900 million over 2002 settlement attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Wuallaq, heard about the 100 families forming the 'Choosing Life' NGO,
didn't know they were already that active and serious.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Complaint to Inspector General: Special Treatment for Zionist Group Violates Federal Law*

*Palestine Legal and eight other civil rights organizations have* *filed a complaint* with the inspector general for the Department of Education, urging the office to investigate Assistant Secretary for Civil Rights Kenneth Marcus for *violations of federal law *in his handling of a case against Rutgers University.

The complaint, submitted on Wednesday by the American-Arab Anti-Discrimination Committee, Asian Americans Advancing Justice – Asian Law Caucus, the Center for Constitutional Rights, the Civil Liberties Defense Center, the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), Defending Rights & Dissent, Palestine Legal, the Partnership for Civil Justice Fund, and Project South, describes how Marcus *deviated from established Department of Education policies* and practices to carry out his career agenda of shutting down campus advocacy for Palestinian rights.

A similar group of organizations warned Marcus in December 2018 to stop *abusing his position* to target campus speech on Palestine. An array of civil rights groups also opposed Marcus’s confirmation because of his abysmal record on civil rights and speech issues. He was confirmed on party lines, with no Democrats voting in his favor, in June 2018.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Complaint to Inspector General: Special Treatment for Zionist Group Violates Federal Law*
> 
> *Palestine Legal and eight other civil rights organizations have* *filed a complaint* with the inspector general for the Department of Education, urging the office to investigate Assistant Secretary for Civil Rights Kenneth Marcus for *violations of federal law *in his handling of a case against Rutgers University.
> 
> The complaint, submitted on Wednesday by the American-Arab Anti-Discrimination Committee, Asian Americans Advancing Justice – Asian Law Caucus, the Center for Constitutional Rights, the Civil Liberties Defense Center, the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), Defending Rights & Dissent, Palestine Legal, the Partnership for Civil Justice Fund, and Project South, describes how Marcus *deviated from established Department of Education policies* and practices to carry out his career agenda of shutting down campus advocacy for Palestinian rights.
> 
> A similar group of organizations warned Marcus in December 2018 to stop *abusing his position* to target campus speech on Palestine. An array of civil rights groups also opposed Marcus’s confirmation because of his abysmal record on civil rights and speech issues. He was confirmed on party lines, with no Democrats voting in his favor, in June 2018.



I don't understand how an ad hominem attack,
prevents the case Marcus filed from being investigated.

If they care about free speech,
why impose a fee and block students with pro-Israel views from the event?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Agent for Israel drops lawsuit against National Lawyers Guild*

A lawsuit intended to harass the National Lawyers Guild over its support of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights has been voluntarily dismissed by the anti-Palestinian litigant who filed it.

The lawsuit was “part of a global effort, led by Israel, seeking to paint support for Palestinian human rights as discrimination,” according to NLG.
 
David Abrams, the director of the Zionist Advocacy Center, filed his lawsuit after the civil rights group refused, in 2016, to publish an advertisement in its annual journal for his shadowy company located inside an Israeli settlement in the occupied West Bank.

Abrams’ company, Bibliotechnical Athenaeum, wanted to publish the ad claiming that Gush Etzion is part of Israel.









						Agent for Israel drops lawsuit against National Lawyers Guild
					

Civil rights organizations systematically targeted and harassed over support for Palestinian rights.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Agent for Israel drops lawsuit against National Lawyers Guild*
> 
> A lawsuit intended to harass the National Lawyers Guild over its support of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights has been voluntarily dismissed by the anti-Palestinian litigant who filed it.
> 
> The lawsuit was “part of a global effort, led by Israel, seeking to paint support for Palestinian human rights as discrimination,” according to NLG.
> David Abrams, the director of the Zionist Advocacy Center, filed his lawsuit after the civil rights group refused, in 2016, to publish an advertisement in its annual journal for his shadowy company located inside an Israeli settlement in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Abrams’ company, Bibliotechnical Athenaeum, wanted to publish the ad claiming that Gush Etzion is part of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent for Israel drops lawsuit against National Lawyers Guild
> 
> 
> Civil rights organizations systematically targeted and harassed over support for Palestinian rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Dropped?
Not exactly.

NLG signed a non-discrimination policy drafted by Abrams,
and commitment to refrain from further discrimination against Israelis.









						Pro-BDS group settles lawsuit for discrimination against Israeli entities
					

The settlement, signed on Tuesday, commits the National Lawyers Guild to refraining from discriminating against Israelis.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Agent for Israel drops lawsuit against National Lawyers Guild*
> 
> A lawsuit intended to harass the National Lawyers Guild over its support of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights has been voluntarily dismissed by the anti-Palestinian litigant who filed it.
> 
> The lawsuit was “part of a global effort, led by Israel, seeking to paint support for Palestinian human rights as discrimination,” according to NLG.
> 
> David Abrams, the director of the Zionist Advocacy Center, filed his lawsuit after the civil rights group refused, in 2016, to publish an advertisement in its annual journal for his shadowy company located inside an Israeli settlement in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Abrams’ company, Bibliotechnical Athenaeum, wanted to publish the ad claiming that Gush Etzion is part of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent for Israel drops lawsuit against National Lawyers Guild
> 
> 
> Civil rights organizations systematically targeted and harassed over support for Palestinian rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Shadowy company? Sounds ominous!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel wages scorched earth warfare in Gaza




*
Palestinian farmers have incurred severe losses because Israel has repeatedly sprayed their crops with herbicides.
Mohammed Al-Hajjar The Electronic Intifada 

Ibrahim was working on a farm when he saw an Israeli aircraft approach. As the aircraft got nearer, Ibrahim noticed that a liquid was being sprayed from it. He was immediately worried that the crops he had planted would not survive.

“This is the fourth time that the farm has been sprayed with herbicides during my time working on it,” the 45-year-old said. “After every spraying, the crops have withered and died.”

The damage caused by the spraying – which occurred in April – has meant that Ibrahim is now out of work and without an income.

Israel’s herbicide offensive damaged 145 acres of farmland in the east and north of Gaza last month. More than 90 farmers experienced financial losses as a result. 

Israel has admitted – following freedom of information requests by the human rights group Gisha – that it undertook almost 30 spraying operations against Gaza’s farmers between 2014 and 2018. Nearly 1,900 acres of arable land were harmed during that period. 

International law prohibits military attacks that target farms and the crops growing on them. 









						Israel wages scorched earth warfare in Gaza
					

Herbicides sprayed despite COVID-19 lockdown.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Despite pandemic, Israeli army shoots at water tanks in Palestinian village*

B'Tselem has concluded that the shooting is deliberate, and “an illegal act of collective punishment.”

For the past nine years, the residents of the village have been holding weekly demonstrations against the confiscation of their village’s land for the use of settlement expansion and the permanent closure of the main road connecting the village to Nablus. 

Nearly every week they are met with violence on part of Israeli forces, which has over the years resulted in severe injuries, disabilities, and even death. 

In recent weeks, however, Israeli forces have been practicing a new tactic of suppression in the village, one the Israeli rights group B’Tselem has slammed as “collective punishment” in a new report published Wednesday. 

Since the beginning of April, Israeli forces have been documented shooting holes into the water tanks on the rooftops of people’s homes in the village, causing hundreds of dollars worth of damage and significant loss of water resources for the community. 









						Despite pandemic, Israeli army shoots at water tanks in Palestinian village
					

Since the beginning of April, Israeli forces have been documented shooting holes into the water tanks on the rooftops of people’s homes in the West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli forces seize Palestinian-owned land in Ya’bad town in Jenin*

The Israeli occupation forces  on Friday appropriated a Palestinian-owned agricultural land in Ya’bad town, southeast of Jenin in the West Bank.


According to local sources, an Israeli army officer phoned a Palestinian citizen from the family of Abu Bakr and notified him of a decision to seize 3.5 dunums of agricultural land belonging to him near a military checkpoint and the settlement of Mevo Dotan.

About one year ago, the Israeli occupation army seized hundreds of dunums along the road between Jenin and Tulkarem, deployed barbed wire around the area and declared it a closed military zone.






						HOME - Days of Palestine
					






					daysofpalestine.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US court tosses lawsuit against Palestinian leaders
> 
> 
> Plaintiffs sought $900 million over 2002 settlement attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuallaq, heard about the 100 families forming the 'Choosing Life' NGO,
> didn't know they were already that active and serious.
> 
> Thanks for the update.
Click to expand...

If you live by the sword...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US court tosses lawsuit against Palestinian leaders
> 
> 
> Plaintiffs sought $900 million over 2002 settlement attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuallaq, heard about the 100 families forming the 'Choosing Life' NGO,
> didn't know they were already that active and serious.
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you live by the sword...
Click to expand...

Indeed:

*3 Palestinian terrorists killed at Gaza border after attacking troops*
Categories: Hamas





The IDF said its soldiers killed three Palestinian terrorists who crossed the Gaza security fence and threw an explosive device at troops on Tuesday.









						3 Palestinian terrorists killed at Gaza border after attacking troops | Christians United for Israel
					

The IDF said its soldiers killed three Palestinian terrorists who crossed the Gaza security fence and threw an explosive device at troops on Tuesday. The army said troops fired on […]




					www.cufi.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US court tosses lawsuit against Palestinian leaders
> 
> 
> Plaintiffs sought $900 million over 2002 settlement attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuallaq, heard about the 100 families forming the 'Choosing Life' NGO,
> didn't know they were already that active and serious.
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you live by the sword...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed:
> 
> *3 Palestinian terrorists killed at Gaza border after attacking troops*
> Categories: Hamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF said its soldiers killed three Palestinian terrorists who crossed the Gaza security fence and threw an explosive device at troops on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Palestinian terrorists killed at Gaza border after attacking troops | Christians United for Israel
> 
> 
> The IDF said its soldiers killed three Palestinian terrorists who crossed the Gaza security fence and threw an explosive device at troops on Tuesday. The army said troops fired on […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cufi.org
Click to expand...


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli forces kill unarmed autistic Palestinian man *

JERUSALEM (AP) — Israeli police shot dead an unarmed autistic Palestinian man in Jerusalem’s Old City on Saturday after saying they suspected he was carrying a weapon.

The shooting drew broad condemnations and revived complaints alleging excessive force by Israeli security forces. On social media, some compared the shooting to police violence in the U.S.

Relatives identified the deceased man as Iyad Halak, 32. They said he suffered from autism and was heading to the school for students with special needs where he studied each day when he was shot.

In a statement, Israeli police said they spotted a suspect “with a suspicious object that looked like a pistol.” When he failed to obey orders to stop, officers opened fire, the statement said. Police spokesman Micky Rosenfeld later said no weapon was found. 









						Israeli forces kill unarmed autistic Palestinian man
					

JERUSALEM (AP) — Israeli police shot dead an unarmed autistic Palestinian man in Jerusalem's Old City on Saturday after saying they suspected he was carrying a weapon...




					apnews.com


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> Nearly 130 parliamentarians



Well, it shouldn't be hard to find 130 British MPs who hate Jews ... particularly in the Labour Party.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*With Whom are Many U.S. Police Departments Training? With a Chronic Human Rights Violator – Israel*

When the U.S. Department of Justice published a report Aug. 10 that documented “widespread constitutional violations, discriminatory enforcement, and culture of retaliation” within the Baltimore Police Department (BPD), there was rightly a general reaction of outrage.

But what hasn’t received as much attention is where Baltimore police received training on crowd control, use of force and surveillance: Israel’s national police, military and intelligence services.

Baltimore law enforcement officials, along with hundreds of others from Florida, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, California, Arizona, Connecticut, New York, Massachusetts, North Carolina, Georgia, Washington state as well as the DC Capitol police have all traveled to Israel for training. Thousands of others have received training from Israeli officials here in the U.S.










						Where Do Many Police Departments Train? In Israel
					

U.S. law enforcement agencies need partners for effective training to strengthen their identified weak areas. Israel is not such a partner.




					www.amnestyusa.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish settlers attack Palestinians homes in al-Khalil city
					

A horde of extremist Jewish settlers on Saturday attacked Palestinian homes in ash-Shallala street in the Old City of al-Khalil in the Occupied West Bank.




					english.palinfo.com
				










A horde of extremist Jewish settlers on Saturday attacked Palestinian homes in ash-Shallala street in the Old City of al-Khalil in the Occupied West Bank.

Youth Against Settlement said that settlers escorted by soldiers hurled stones at Palestinian homes, especially the house of Sadr family, in the street.

The family of Sadr had been exposed to assaults several times before by Jewish settlers, who seek to force it to leave the house in order to take it over.

  Read more at  
Jewish settlers attack Palestinians homes in al-Khalil city
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Political ambiguity or a doomsday weapon: Why Abbas abandoned Oslo
					

This time, we are told, it is different and that President of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas, is absolutely serious about his decision to absolve his leadership from all previous agreements signed with Israel and the United States.




					english.palinfo.com
				




“The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) and the state of Palestine are absolved  … of all the agreements and understandings with the American and Israeli governments  … including the security ones,” Abbas declared at an emergency meeting of his leadership held in Ramallah on May 19.

Unsurprisingly, there were no massive demonstrations reported throughout Occupied Palestine in support of Abbas’ latest decision. Aside from a few loyalists in PA-controlled media, it seemed as if the man did not utter a word, let alone cancel all agreements that justified the very existence of his Authority over the course of nearly 30 years.

The demonstrable truth is that Abbas ceased to matter to Palestinians a long time ago. However, for Israel, he mattered greatly, because his Authority has served as an additional security buffer between occupied Palestinians and the occupation army. Thanks to ‘security coordination’, Israel was allowed to fortify its occupation in peace.

Palestinians have long lost faith in Abbas as proved by one public opinion after another. This is not a sudden occurrence, but the accumulation of decades of failure and disappointments. Abbas’ commitment to the Oslo Accords led to absolutely nothing, except for the creation of a massive and utterly corrupt security apparatus that largely exists to ‘coordinate’ the subjugation of Palestinians with their Israeli oppressors.

  Read more at  
Political ambiguity or a doomsday weapon: Why Abbas abandoned Oslo
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli forces kill unarmed autistic Palestinian man *
> 
> JERUSALEM (AP) — Israeli police shot dead an unarmed autistic Palestinian man in Jerusalem’s Old City on Saturday after saying they suspected he was carrying a weapon.
> 
> The shooting drew broad condemnations and revived complaints alleging excessive force by Israeli security forces. On social media, some compared the shooting to police violence in the U.S.
> 
> Relatives identified the deceased man as Iyad Halak, 32. They said he suffered from autism and was heading to the school for students with special needs where he studied each day when he was shot.
> 
> In a statement, Israeli police said they spotted a suspect “with a suspicious object that looked like a pistol.” When he failed to obey orders to stop, officers opened fire, the statement said. Police spokesman Micky Rosenfeld later said no weapon was found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli forces kill unarmed autistic Palestinian man
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM (AP) — Israeli police shot dead an unarmed autistic Palestinian man in Jerusalem's Old City on Saturday after saying they suspected he was carrying a weapon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com



This is unfortunate, if that is the actual story.
The police officer is being investigated to prevent such cases
and decide if he ways to act differently in the environment at the time.

Though media usually tries to turn the flames against law enforcement for political agenda,
the article you've posted mentions a valid suspicion under certain circumstance.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Jewish settlers attack Palestinians homes in al-Khalil city
> 
> 
> A horde of extremist Jewish settlers on Saturday attacked Palestinian homes in ash-Shallala street in the Old City of al-Khalil in the Occupied West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A horde of extremist Jewish settlers on Saturday attacked Palestinian homes in ash-Shallala street in the Old City of al-Khalil in the Occupied West Bank.
> 
> Youth Against Settlement said that settlers escorted by soldiers hurled stones at Palestinian homes, especially the house of Sadr family, in the street.
> 
> The family of Sadr had been exposed to assaults several times before by Jewish settlers, who seek to force it to leave the house in order to take it over.
> 
> Read more at
> Jewish settlers attack Palestinians homes in al-Khalil city
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



This is not even al-Khalil, and certainly not its old city for anyone with 2 eyes.
Just some rehashed picture from 10 years ago.

The usual disinfo from Pal disinformation center.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *With Whom are Many U.S. Police Departments Training? With a Chronic Human Rights Violator – Israel*
> 
> When the U.S. Department of Justice published a report Aug. 10 that documented “widespread constitutional violations, discriminatory enforcement, and culture of retaliation” within the Baltimore Police Department (BPD), there was rightly a general reaction of outrage.
> 
> But what hasn’t received as much attention is where Baltimore police received training on crowd control, use of force and surveillance: Israel’s national police, military and intelligence services.
> 
> Baltimore law enforcement officials, along with hundreds of others from Florida, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, California, Arizona, Connecticut, New York, Massachusetts, North Carolina, Georgia, Washington state as well as the DC Capitol police have all traveled to Israel for training. Thousands of others have received training from Israeli officials here in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where Do Many Police Departments Train? In Israel
> 
> 
> U.S. law enforcement agencies need partners for effective training to strengthen their identified weak areas. Israel is not such a partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amnestyusa.org



So now your every police misconduct becomes the blame of Israel?
And _"long live Antifa  and Jihad"_ to reverse this injustice kinda thing?

That sure is a convenient excuse for every criminal out there, never heard before...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US court tosses lawsuit against Palestinian leaders
> 
> 
> Plaintiffs sought $900 million over 2002 settlement attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuallaq, heard about the 100 families forming the 'Choosing Life' NGO,
> didn't know they were already that active and serious.
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you live by the sword...
Click to expand...


Even you know this is untrue.
Do Arabs have any peace among themselves?
Educate my ignorance, did such a concept exist before Israel's reconstitution in the region?

What peace agreements with an Arab country held longer than those with Israel?

Because from what I see, the casualty rate of the Israeli-Arab conflict for the last 72 years,
don't exceed that of the crime rate causalities in some US cities in one decade.
And I don't see any constructive agreements among Arabs themselves,
in anything that is not to do mainly in the context of Israel.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Her face is visible...….stone her!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli army displaces Palestinian family for 2nd time in al-Khalil
					

The Israeli occupation army on Thursday morning displaced a Palestinian family after demolishing the makeshift home they had set up in place of their house which Israeli bulldozers destroyed some time ago.




					english.palinfo.com
				




AL-KHALIL, (PIC)

The Israeli occupation army on Thursday morning displaced a Palestinian family after demolishing the makeshift home they had set up in place of their house which Israeli bulldozers destroyed some time ago.

According to local sources, the Israeli occupation forces (IOF) stormed Wadi ash-Sheikh neighborhood in Beit Ummar town near al-Quds street in al-Khalil and wreaked havoc on a crude home accommodating a family of 10.

The IOF also confiscated the structure and its contents.

This home was a temporary place for the family of Mohamed al-Allami after the Israeli army had knocked down their house last year at the pretext that it was located in an Israeli controlled area (Area C of the West Bank). 

  Read more at  
Israeli army displaces Palestinian family for 2nd time in al-Khalil
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinians Under Israeli Occupation Protest George Floyd’s Death*

In the occupied West Bank, dozens of people protested Tuesday outside the Church of Nativity in the city of Bethlehem, denouncing the police killing of George Floyd and the recent killing of Iyad el-Hallak, a 32-year-old Palestinian special needs student who was shot to death by Israeli forces in occupied East Jerusalem on Saturday. El-Hallak was reportedly chanting “Black lives matter” and “Palestinian lives matter” when Israeli police gunned him down, claiming el-Hallak was armed. This is one of the protesters in Bethlehem yesterday.


> *Ahmad Odeh*: “We tell the people of the world, the free people and especially the American people, that what happened to them, the killing and racism against George Floyd, also happens in Palestine and to all of Palestine’s martyrs. We have today a photo of martyr Iyad el-Hallak, whose experience was not so different from what happened in the U.S. and the U.S. system that killed George.”











						Palestinians Under Israeli Occupation Protest George Floyd’s Death
					

In the occupied West Bank, dozens of people protested Tuesday outside the Church of Nativity in the city of Bethlehem, denouncing the police killing of George Floyd and the recent killing of Iyad el-Hallak, a 32-year-old Palestinian special needs student who was shot to death by Israeli forces...



					www.democracynow.org


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians Under Israeli Occupation Protest George Floyd’s Death*
> 
> In the occupied West Bank, dozens of people protested Tuesday outside the Church of Nativity in the city of Bethlehem, denouncing the police killing of George Floyd and the recent killing of Iyad el-Hallak, a 32-year-old Palestinian special needs student who was shot to death by Israeli forces in occupied East Jerusalem on Saturday. El-Hallak was reportedly chanting “Black lives matter” and “Palestinian lives matter” when Israeli police gunned him down, claiming el-Hallak was armed. This is one of the protesters in Bethlehem yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmad Odeh*: “We tell the people of the world, the free people and especially the American people, that what happened to them, the killing and racism against George Floyd, also happens in Palestine and to all of Palestine’s martyrs. We have today a photo of martyr Iyad el-Hallak, whose experience was not so different from what happened in the U.S. and the U.S. system that killed George.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Under Israeli Occupation Protest George Floyd’s Death
> 
> 
> In the occupied West Bank, dozens of people protested Tuesday outside the Church of Nativity in the city of Bethlehem, denouncing the police killing of George Floyd and the recent killing of Iyad el-Hallak, a 32-year-old Palestinian special needs student who was shot to death by Israeli forces...
> 
> 
> 
> www.democracynow.org
Click to expand...


“Palestinian“ lives don’t matter to Arabs themselves, who side with Israel. Arabs, too, are fed up with their terrorism

Abd Al-Bari Atwan: The Arab Leaders Are Praying That Israel Will Get Rid of the Palestinians Once and for All


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss     
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF: * This is an example of trying to find a reason to show a relationship between the events unfolding in America and the events unfolding in Terrorist controlled West Bank. In this case the protest in the West Bank



EXCERPT • P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians Under Israeli Occupation Protest George Floyd’s Death*
> In the occupied West Bank, dozens of people protested Tuesday outside the Church of Nativity in the city of Bethlehem, denouncing the police killing of George Floyd and the recent killing of Iyad el-Hallak, a 32-year-old Palestinian special needs student who was shot to death by Israeli forces in occupied East Jerusalem on Saturday.


*(COMMENT)*

We call this the Bandwagon Fallacy _(argumentum ad populum - "appeal to the people")_.  In the case of the Hostile Arab Palestinians causing civil unrest throughout the disputed territories, it demonstrates that:
​◈  Some factions within the Arab Palestinian community want to demonstrate that there is a relationship between these two events, NOT that there is any truth to a relationship.​​◈  That the is a strong tendency for the Hostile Arab Palestinians to be lead around like sheep → that they are mentally impaired followers unable to think for themselves → and are mentally unable to see the differences in the two events.​​◈  That there is a strong faction within the Hostile Arab Palestinian community that wants to stirrup discontent and violence against both Israel and America.​
◈  This is merely more evidence that the Hostile Arab Palestinian people have not yet learned to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions and pressures of the contemporary world.​
It is really a shame that the Hostile Arab Palestinian people have to coattail onto adverse events in America, unable to apply the principle of well-being and development the Allied Powers envisioned for them over a century ago in the Covenant and the San Remo decisions.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians Under Israeli Occupation Protest George Floyd’s Death*
> 
> In the occupied West Bank, dozens of people protested Tuesday outside the Church of Nativity in the city of Bethlehem, denouncing the police killing of George Floyd and the recent killing of Iyad el-Hallak, a 32-year-old Palestinian special needs student who was shot to death by Israeli forces in occupied East Jerusalem on Saturday. El-Hallak was reportedly chanting “Black lives matter” and “Palestinian lives matter” when Israeli police gunned him down, claiming el-Hallak was armed. This is one of the protesters in Bethlehem yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmad Odeh*: “We tell the people of the world, the free people and especially the American people, that what happened to them, the killing and racism against George Floyd, also happens in Palestine and to all of Palestine’s martyrs. We have today a photo of martyr Iyad el-Hallak, whose experience was not so different from what happened in the U.S. and the U.S. system that killed George.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Under Israeli Occupation Protest George Floyd’s Death
> 
> 
> In the occupied West Bank, dozens of people protested Tuesday outside the Church of Nativity in the city of Bethlehem, denouncing the police killing of George Floyd and the recent killing of Iyad el-Hallak, a 32-year-old Palestinian special needs student who was shot to death by Israeli forces...
> 
> 
> 
> www.democracynow.org
Click to expand...


I haven't read such ridiculous nonesense in a long time...

The guy could barely speak his own language,
yet now all of a sudden he shouted slogans in English.

The sad irony, is that Odeh, the protester who evokes "the system",
has his cousin's ass parked in the Israeli parliament - head of 3rd largest party,
and if he is against martyrdom, why silent about his cousin recent visit to Ramallah,
where he cheered for a _"1,000,000 martyrdom march on Jerusalem"_, i.e. suicide attacks?

Why not start  from there?

Of course they just  lie, cynically exploiting the story - to escalate violence,
but couldn't care less about the man if it didn't happen to serve the agenda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli occupation forces dismantle and confiscate residential tents and sheep barns, displacing Palestinian families in al-Mughayyir village near Ramallah.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli occupation forces dismantle and confiscate residential tents and sheep barns, displacing Palestinian families in al-Mughayyir village near Ramallah.



”Palestine“ was a Roman name for ancient Israel, imposed by the “occupying” Roman Empire. Israel does not occupy anyone. Jews, historically, were the first “palestinians.”


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC, et al,

BLUF:  Unfortunately, the criteria fuse for the territory to be "considered under occupation" does not include ancient history.  But neither does it take into account the habitual inhabitants.


			
				Article 42 • Hague Regulation of 1907 said:
			
		

> Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> *(**SOURCE LINK**)*





P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli occupation forces dismantle and confiscate residential tents and sheep barns, displacing Palestinian families in al-Mughayyir village near Ramallah.





MartyNYC said:


> ”Palestine“ was a Roman name for ancient Israel, imposed by the “occupying” Roman Empire. Israel does not occupy anyone. Jews, historically, were the first “palestinians.”


*(COMMENT)*

The importance of this fact rests with the timeline of events.



​As you can see, Israel is the sovereign nation that has had effective control over the territory continuously since 1967.  The Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem effective 31 July 1988.  That the Occupying Power having control.  The PLO had NOT declared independence until well after the Arab political abandonment.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Unfortunately, the criteria fuse for the territory to be "considered under occupation" does not include ancient history.  But neither does it take into account the habitual inhabitants.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Article 42 • Hague Regulation of 1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.​The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.​*(**SOURCE LINK**)*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces dismantle and confiscate residential tents and sheep barns, displacing Palestinian families in al-Mughayyir village near Ramallah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ”Palestine“ was a Roman name for ancient Israel, imposed by the “occupying” Roman Empire. Israel does not occupy anyone. Jews, historically, were the first “palestinians.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The importance of this fact rests with the timeline of events.
> 
> View attachment 346008​As you can see, Israel is the sovereign nation that has had effective control over the territory continuously since 1967.  The Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem effective 31 July 1988.  That the Occupying Power having control.  The PLO had NOT declared independence until well after the Arab political abandonment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> effective control


Effective control is a term defining occupation.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Unfortunately, the criteria fuse for the territory to be "considered under occupation" does not include ancient history.  But neither does it take into account the habitual inhabitants.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Article 42 • Hague Regulation of 1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.​The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.​*(**SOURCE LINK**)*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces dismantle and confiscate residential tents and sheep barns, displacing Palestinian families in al-Mughayyir village near Ramallah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ”Palestine“ was a Roman name for ancient Israel, imposed by the “occupying” Roman Empire. Israel does not occupy anyone. Jews, historically, were the first “palestinians.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The importance of this fact rests with the timeline of events.
> 
> View attachment 346008​As you can see, Israel is the sovereign nation that has had effective control over the territory continuously since 1967.  The Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem effective 31 July 1988.  That the Occupying Power having control.  The PLO had NOT declared independence until well after the Arab political abandonment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
Click to expand...


Israel is occupying Israel? Ookeeey!


----------



## MartyNYC

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, MartyNYC, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Unfortunately, the criteria fuse for the territory to be "considered under occupation" does not include ancient history.  But neither does it take into account the habitual inhabitants.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Article 42 • Hague Regulation of 1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.​The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.​*(**SOURCE LINK**)*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces dismantle and confiscate residential tents and sheep barns, displacing Palestinian families in al-Mughayyir village near Ramallah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ”Palestine“ was a Roman name for ancient Israel, imposed by the “occupying” Roman Empire. Israel does not occupy anyone. Jews, historically, were the first “palestinians.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The importance of this fact rests with the timeline of events.
> 
> View attachment 346008​As you can see, Israel is the sovereign nation that has had effective control over the territory continuously since 1967.  The Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem effective 31 July 1988.  That the Occupying Power having control.  The PLO had NOT declared independence until well after the Arab political abandonment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Jordan seized in the ‘48 War what was internationally known as Judea and Samaria, ancient Jewish names. Jordan “occupied” the lands, renaming them “west bank“ (of the Jordan River). It’s noteworthy that Jordan didn’t name the lands “palestine.”

Additionally, it‘s noteworthy that neither Jordan nor Egypt which seized Gaza created a “palestinian“ state—No such people were recognized as existing.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.



RoccoR said:


> effective control





P F Tinmore said:


> Effective control is a term defining occupation.


*(COMMENT)*

Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."  

It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State. 

Now, the conditions arise:

◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?

FOOTNOTE.......................................
The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."
> 
> It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State.
> 
> Now, the conditions arise:
> 
> ◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?
> 
> FOOTNOTE.......................................
> The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Jordan was an occupation. It was not the sovereign of the territory. It was occupied Palestinian territory.



RoccoR said:


> ✦ The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ✦ The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.



*PALESTINE PROGRESS REPORT OF THE UNITED NATIONS
MEDIATOR ON PALESTINE

CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT*​


28 September 1948​

   I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES


AHMED HILMI PASHA
PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY​​Indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Update on the Deadly Exchange Campaign from Jewish Voice for Peace*

_As a group of multiracial Jews and allies who have been working to end U.S.-Israel law enforcement exchange programs through our __Deadly Exchange__ campaign, we’ve seen a lot of people in this moment who might be noticing the issues it addresses for the first time. We offer this guide as an explainer and backgrounder. 









						Update on the Deadly Exchange campaign by JVP
					

Let’s bring everything we have to this moment.




					jewishvoiceforpeace.org
				



_


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."
> 
> It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State.
> 
> Now, the conditions arise:
> 
> ◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?
> 
> FOOTNOTE.......................................
> The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan was an occupation. It was not the sovereign of the territory. It was occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✦ The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ✦ The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *PALESTINE PROGRESS REPORT OF THE UNITED NATIONS
> MEDIATOR ON PALESTINE
> 
> CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
> ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
> CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT*​
> 
> 
> 28 September 1948​
> 
> I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES
> 
> 
> AHMED HILMI PASHA
> PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY​​Indeed.
Click to expand...


Palestine, Britain’s name for the British Mandate, formed specifically to implement the Balfour Declaration that led to Israeli statehood, ceased to exist in 1948 with Israeli statehood.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."
> 
> It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State.
> 
> Now, the conditions arise:
> 
> ◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?
> 
> FOOTNOTE.......................................
> The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan was an occupation. It was not the sovereign of the territory. It was occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✦ The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ✦ The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *PALESTINE PROGRESS REPORT OF THE UNITED NATIONS
> MEDIATOR ON PALESTINE
> 
> CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
> ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
> CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT*​
> 
> 
> 28 September 1948​
> 
> I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES
> 
> 
> AHMED HILMI PASHA
> PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY​​Indeed.
Click to expand...

An opinion.


Indeed.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF:* I thought you would dig this out of the trash.



P F Tinmore said:


> *PALESTINE PROGRESS REPORT OF THE UNITED NATIONS
> MEDIATOR ON PALESTINE
> 
> CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
> ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
> CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT*​
> 
> 
> 28 September 1948​
> 
> I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES
> 
> 
> AHMED HILMI PASHA
> PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY​​Indeed.


*(COMMENT)*

This is the case of asking for the absorption of an independent state.  And you have wrapped yourself in a cocoon of self-deception, an invalid belief that the Arab Palestinians were denied an award for their lack of political cooperation and out-right rejections for a number of opportunities.

This is asking for too much, too late, and not through the same process.  This is a rabble of former enemy officers being the puppet for the Egyptian Military Governorship.  It was generally understood that the "All Palestine Government" was conjuring to create a state that would have been _de jure_ independent but _de facto_ completely dependent upon an outside power (Egypt); subject to the will of the outside power (Egypt).






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Freedom meets Black Lives Matter


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Freedom meets Black Lives Matter



Whiney losers stick together.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I thought you would dig this out of the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PALESTINE PROGRESS REPORT OF THE UNITED NATIONS
> MEDIATOR ON PALESTINE
> 
> CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
> ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
> CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT*​
> 
> 
> 28 September 1948​
> 
> I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES
> 
> 
> AHMED HILMI PASHA
> PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY​​Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is the case of asking for the absorption of an independent state.  And you have wrapped yourself in a cocoon of self-deception, an invalid belief that the Arab Palestinians were denied an award for their lack of political cooperation and out-right rejections for a number of opportunities.
> 
> This is asking for too much, too late, and not through the same process.  This is a rabble of former enemy officers being the puppet for the Egyptian Military Governorship.  It was generally understood that the "All Palestine Government" was conjuring to create a state that would have been _de jure_ independent but _de facto_ completely dependent upon an outside power (Egypt); subject to the will of the outside power (Egypt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why is this not a valid declaration?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Freedom meets Black Lives Matter



Arabs in Israel: In Israel we are free. “Peaceful and beautiful.” We do not want to live under “palestinian” rule!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I thought you would dig this out of the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PALESTINE PROGRESS REPORT OF THE UNITED NATIONS
> MEDIATOR ON PALESTINE
> 
> CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
> ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
> CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT*​
> 
> 
> 28 September 1948​
> 
> I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES
> 
> 
> AHMED HILMI PASHA
> PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY​​Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is the case of asking for the absorption of an independent state.  And you have wrapped yourself in a cocoon of self-deception, an invalid belief that the Arab Palestinians were denied an award for their lack of political cooperation and out-right rejections for a number of opportunities.
> 
> This is asking for too much, too late, and not through the same process.  This is a rabble of former enemy officers being the puppet for the Egyptian Military Governorship.  It was generally understood that the "All Palestine Government" was conjuring to create a state that would have been _de jure_ independent but _de facto_ completely dependent upon an outside power (Egypt); subject to the will of the outside power (Egypt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is this not a valid declaration?
Click to expand...


Why do you think it is?

Indeed, why do you call it a declaration?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF:* The All Palestine Government (APG) was seen as merely political maneuvering and symbolic in nature.



P F Tinmore said:


> Why is this not a valid declaration?


*(COMMENT)*

The APG had it had no administration, no civil service, no money, and had no sovereign territory of its own to defend.  

Against Jordanian advice, the APG re-activated what it could of the Holy War Army.  It was not a defense force but specifically tasked to liberate the whole of Palestine_ (an offensive mission objective)_.  That would obstruct the framework of the Armistice Agreements _(with Egypt and Jordan)_.

The Jordanian Ministry of Defense (MOD) immediately ordered that the Holy War Army, and any similar band of armed APG affiliates to be disbanded.  This LTG Glubb Pasha was more than happy to do.

In addition to the issue of territorial sovereignty, there arose the question of sovereign rule on it own right.  The APG was totally reliant upon the Military Governorship.   Legislative Council of the APG that could pass laws, first had to get approval from the High Administrator-General _(Egyptian Military Governorship)_.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."
> 
> It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State.
> 
> Now, the conditions arise:
> 
> ◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?
> 
> FOOTNOTE.......................................
> The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> “Occupation” being legally an original means of *peacefully* acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession,


Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1967 occupation?
Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1948 occupation?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Against Jordanian advice, the APG re-activated what it could of the Holy War Army. It was not a defense force but specifically tasked to liberate the whole of Palestine_ (an offensive mission objective)_.


Liberation is offensive? Rocco, you are a hoot.

Who writes this shit for you?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."
> 
> It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State.
> 
> Now, the conditions arise:
> 
> ◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?
> 
> FOOTNOTE.......................................
> The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Occupation” being legally an original means of *peacefully* acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1967 occupation?
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1948 occupation?
Click to expand...

"Peaceful'' Arab wars of 1948 and 1967.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."
> 
> It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State.
> 
> Now, the conditions arise:
> 
> ◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?
> 
> FOOTNOTE.......................................
> The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Occupation” being legally an original means of *peacefully* acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1967 occupation?
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1948 occupation?
Click to expand...


Arabs occupying Jews’ land, historically and internationally known as Judea and Samaria, Jewish names dating back thousands of years. “Jew” comes from “Judea.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The APG had it had no administration, no civil service, no money, and had no sovereign territory of its own to defend.


The Palestinians declared independence on their own land, inside their own international borders. That the territory was crawling with foreign troops does not matter. Those troops had no sovereignty.

*ARTICLE 3​*​
The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence,...

*ARTICLE 4*
States are juridically equal, enjoy the same rights, and have equal capacity in their exercise. The rights of each one do not depend upon the power which it possesses to assure its exercise, but upon the simple fact of its existence as a person under international law.



			The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
		

The idea that you can negate a peoples' rights by military force is unfounded in international law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."
> 
> It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State.
> 
> Now, the conditions arise:
> 
> ◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?
> 
> FOOTNOTE.......................................
> The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Occupation” being legally an original means of *peacefully* acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1967 occupation?
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1948 occupation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Peaceful'' Arab wars of 1948 and 1967.
Click to expand...

You need to keep up.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

BLUF:  I don't believe that is what I said.



RoccoR said:


> Against Jordanian advice, the APG re-activated what it could of the Holy War Army. It was not a defense force but specifically tasked to liberate the whole of Palestine_ (an offensive mission objective)_.





P F Tinmore said:


> Liberation is offensive? Rocco, you are a hoot.
> 
> Who writes this shit for you?


*(COMMENT)*

Anytime one entity is assembled to make an assault across the threshold into a sovereign nation, for whatever reason, that is - an offensive military campaign.  In this case, it is defined as:


			
				DOD Dictionary of Military and Associated Terms (DOD Dictionary) pp 114 said:
			
		

> *insurgency *— The organized use of subversion and violence to seize, nullify, or challenge political control of a region.  *Insurgency* can also refer to the group itself. (*JP 3-24 Counterinsurgency 4 April 2020 pp ix*)


I use the term insurgency because in 1948, the was no independent State of Palestine and there was no independent All Palestine Government (APG).  In the case of what was called the APG, it was subordinate to the Egyptian Military Governorship.   And the APG had to secure the approval of the Governorship before publishing any APG Law.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG had it had no administration, no civil service, no money, and had no sovereign territory of its own to defend.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians declared independence on their own land, inside their own international borders. That the territory was crawling with foreign troops does not matter. Those troops had no sovereignty.
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3*​
> ​
> ​The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence,...​​*ARTICLE 4*​States are juridically equal, enjoy the same rights, and have equal capacity in their exercise. The rights of each one do not depend upon the power which it possesses to assure its exercise, but upon the simple fact of its existence as a person under international law.​​
> 
> The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
> 
> 
> The idea that you can negate a peoples' rights by military force is unfounded in international law.
Click to expand...


There never were palestinians. When Egypt seized Gaza in the ‘48 War and Jordan seized Judea and Samaria, calling them west bank, not “palestine,” neither country created a palestinian state—No such people existed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a case of very shallow thought.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> effective control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Effective control is a term defining occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, "occupation" includes the necessary condition of "Effective  Control."  But not all situations involving "Effective Control" are an "occupation."  "Effective Control" is not unique to an "Occupation."
> 
> It is correct to say that once territory comes under the "effective control" of a "*foreign armed forces*" (*Article 42, HR*) the laws on occupation are applicable. It is also correct to say that Israel is is bound by the Law of Occupation (*Article 43, HR*) wherever it exercises effective control within the territory of formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom, without the consent of the Jordanian State.
> 
> Now, the conditions arise:
> 
> ◈  The West Bank and Jerusalem were, between 1950 and 1967, Jordanian sovereign territory.  It does not matter if the International Community recognizes or not.  The Law under the Convention on Rights and Duties of States says:​​✦  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.​✦  The jurisdiction of states within the limits of national territory applies to all the inhabitants.​​◈  Now, between 1967 and the end of July 1988, the West Bank and Jerusalem was under the Occupation of a foreign Army, namely Israel.  But on 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan officially declared a *Disengagement from the West Bank*.​​◈  Once the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory, the Israeli Occupation was over the ground transitioned to_ *terra nullius*_. And then the effective control over the territory by Israel is an occupation over a territory  that was — a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation.”  From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.   The transition from Sovereign Jordanian territory to _terra nullius_ was seamless; without any conflict.​​◈  At the time of terra nullius, there was no opposing government to the staus and there was no Arab Palestinian Government in place.  In fact, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) had not even Declared Independence.​​A question on the table is:  If the Abbas announcement that the Oslo Accords are terminated, does that affect the status of the Palestinian Claim to be a State?
> 
> FOOTNOTE.......................................
> The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” [EXCERPT:_* Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pp 595*_ 3d Ed (2009) Oxford University Press]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Occupation” being legally an original means of *peacefully* acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1967 occupation?
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1948 occupation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Peaceful'' Arab wars of 1948 and 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to keep up.
Click to expand...

Indeed, I knew you would retreat. You, my dear, are a hoot.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

BLUF:  You cannot apply the Motevideo Convention (1933), because the APG did not meet the criteria outline in Article I.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933
> 
> 
> The idea that you can negate a peoples' rights by military force is unfounded in international law.


*(COMMENT)*

*See Posting 2053, supra.*





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> BLUF: You cannot apply the Motevideo Convention (1933), because the APG did not meet the criteria outline in Article I.


What did they not meet that was not prevented by foreign military force? Which is illegal by the way.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

BLUF: Again, you are trying to change the subject.  You are trying to make it appear that the case described was an act of Aggression.



RoccoR said:


> “Occupation” being legally an original means of *peacefully* acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession,





P F Tinmore said:


> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1967 occupation?
> Was it "peaceful" (i.e. uncontested) after the 1948 occupation?


*(YOUR MISINFORMATION)*
1948:  The State of Israel was defending its sovereign territory from the Arab League Forces, not the Arab Palestinians.

1967:  The Arab Palestinians were not defending the West Bank or Jerusalem.  It was the Arab Legion (Jordanian Army), lead by LTG Gllub Pasha.

*(COMMENT)*

In the case of as described in *Posting #2042*, the effective control changed in status *"1988." * In* Posting #2038**, *I even gave a timeline chart so that there would be no mistake.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,


RoccoR said:


> BLUF: You cannot apply the Motevideo Convention (1933), because the APG did not meet the criteria outline in Article I.





P F Tinmore said:


> What did they not meet that was not prevented by foreign military force? Which is illegal by the way.


*(COMMENT)*

Now you are just going in circles.

The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> effective control


There you go with that definition of occupation again.

Was it peaceful in Palestine in 1988?

Israel has been whining about so called terrorist attacks since 1948. There has been no peaceful (uncontested) occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLUF: You cannot apply the Motevideo Convention (1933), because the APG did not meet the criteria outline in Article I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did they not meet that was not prevented by foreign military force? Which is illegal by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now you are just going in circles.
> 
> The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.


The APG was a government and their territory was defined by international borders.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

BLUF:  Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate, as the State of Israel established a State that took half that territory.



RoccoR said:


> The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.





P F Tinmore said:


> The APG was a government and their territory was defined by international borders.


*(COMMENT)*

So, Just what territory did the APG have sovereignty over?   None*!*

You know as well as I do, that a government must be functional, at least in some capacity. The former Ottoman Officers cannot just put a gaggle of family and friends together and call it a Government.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate, as the State of Israel established a State that took half that territory.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG was a government and their territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, Just what territory did the APG have sovereignty over?   None*!*
> 
> You know as well as I do, that a government must be functional, at least in some capacity. The former Ottoman Officers cannot just put a gaggle of family and friends together and call it a Government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate,


The Mandate had no sovereignty, had no land, had no borders. The Mandate was not Palestine. It was the Mandate *for* Palestine. Palestine existed with or without the Mandate.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate, as the State of Israel established a State that took half that territory.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG was a government and their territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, Just what territory did the APG have sovereignty over?   None*!*
> 
> You know as well as I do, that a government must be functional, at least in some capacity. The former Ottoman Officers cannot just put a gaggle of family and friends together and call it a Government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate had no sovereignty, had no land, had no borders. The Mandate was not Palestine. It was the Mandate *for* Palestine. Palestine existed with or without the Mandate.
Click to expand...

The geographic area called Palestine existed. The area was a portion of lands controlled by the Ottoman Turks. 

This is another thread that becomes a vehicle for your endless whining about some magical place you insist existed but which has no historical (hysterical) record.


----------



## MartyNYC

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate, as the State of Israel established a State that took half that territory.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG was a government and their territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, Just what territory did the APG have sovereignty over?   None*!*
> 
> You know as well as I do, that a government must be functional, at least in some capacity. The former Ottoman Officers cannot just put a gaggle of family and friends together and call it a Government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate had no sovereignty, had no land, had no borders. The Mandate was not Palestine. It was the Mandate *for* Palestine. Palestine existed with or without the Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The geographic area called Palestine existed. The area was a portion of lands controlled by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> This is another thread that becomes a vehicle for your endless whining about some magical place you insist existed but which has no historical (hysterical) record.
Click to expand...


There was no geographic area named palestine in the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate, as the State of Israel established a State that took half that territory.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG was a government and their territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, Just what territory did the APG have sovereignty over?   None*!*
> 
> You know as well as I do, that a government must be functional, at least in some capacity. The former Ottoman Officers cannot just put a gaggle of family and friends together and call it a Government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate had no sovereignty, had no land, had no borders. The Mandate was not Palestine. It was the Mandate *for* Palestine. Palestine existed with or without the Mandate.
Click to expand...


Palestine was Britain’s name for the British Mandate. After 11+ years of trolling, you didn’t know this? ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel kills 10,000th Palestinian since 2000, US media largely ignore it
					

Israeli forces invading Palestinian Territory just killed a 15-year-old unarmed Palestinian boy with a bullet to the head. The 10,000th killed since 2000




					israelpalestinenews.org


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against Jordanian advice, the APG re-activated what it could of the Holy War Army. It was not a defense force but specifically tasked to liberate the whole of Palestine_ (an offensive mission objective)_.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberation is offensive? Rocco, you are a hoot.
> 
> Who writes this shit for you?
Click to expand...

Rocco posts facts backed up by reliable sources. The same cannot be said for you


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLUF: You cannot apply the Motevideo Convention (1933), because the APG did not meet the criteria outline in Article I.
> 
> 
> 
> What did they not meet that was not prevented by foreign military force? Which is illegal by the way.
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Israel kills 10,000th Palestinian since 2000, US media largely ignore it
> 
> 
> Israeli forces invading Palestinian Territory just killed a 15-year-old unarmed Palestinian boy with a bullet to the head. The 10,000th killed since 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> israelpalestinenews.org



Son of Hamas: Hamas wants death 
Mosab Hassan Yousef (Son of Hamas Founder) tells the truth about Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate, as the State of Israel established a State that took half that territory.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG had no sovereign* territory* and had not *government*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The APG was a government and their territory was defined by international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, Just what territory did the APG have sovereignty over?   None*!*
> 
> You know as well as I do, that a government must be functional, at least in some capacity. The former Ottoman Officers cannot just put a gaggle of family and friends together and call it a Government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you cannot use the boundaries of the Mandate,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate had no sovereignty, had no land, had no borders. The Mandate was not Palestine. It was the Mandate *for* Palestine. Palestine existed with or without the Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The geographic area called Palestine existed. The area was a portion of lands controlled by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> This is another thread that becomes a vehicle for your endless whining about some magical place you insist existed but which has no historical (hysterical) record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no geographic area named palestine in the Ottoman Empire.
Click to expand...

Thank you Mr. Obvious.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel kills 10,000th Palestinian since 2000, US media largely ignore it
> 
> 
> Israeli forces invading Palestinian Territory just killed a 15-year-old unarmed Palestinian boy with a bullet to the head. The 10,000th killed since 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> israelpalestinenews.org



If the Stats were reverse , Tinmore wouldn’t care. Neither do I.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinians Congratulate Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi, Recipient of American Association of University Professors Award *






Through it all, Dr. Abdulhadi has shown grace and determination, succeeding in having the frivolous lawsuits dismissed as she stood strong for academic freedom and Palestinian rights.









						Palestinians Congratulate Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi, Recipient of American Association of University Professors Award
					

Dr. Abdulhadi, who has faced years of right-wing Israel lobby smear campaigns, was honored for her "courage, persistence, political foresight, and concern for human rights," and her commitment to scholarship "that builds mutual understanding."




					bdsmovement.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Graphic image removed*


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>



Fake news


----------



## P F Tinmore

Female paramedics rescuing a protester who was shot and injured by IOF


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Female paramedics rescuing a protester who was shot and injured by IOF



Fake news


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel targets Gaza’s children, say witnesses
More> https://electronicintifada.net/content/israel-targets-gazas-children-say-witnesses/25801


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel targets Gaza’s children, say witnesses
> More> https://electronicintifada.net/content/israel-targets-gazas-children-say-witnesses/25801








						Timeline of the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel targets Gaza’s children, say witnesses
> More> https://electronicintifada.net/content/israel-targets-gazas-children-say-witnesses/25801



Electronic intifada is fake news.


----------



## Hollie

Hamas Death Cultists using children as human shields.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Freedom meets Black Lives Matter



Why none of the Arab-Palestinian regimes ever had Blacks in the govt?

And how was American colonialism worse than Arab colonialism?


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan was an occupation. It was not the sovereign of the territory. It was occupied Palestinian territory.



Funny that you can boldly call this "an occupation" when 100s of Pali leaders recognized Abdullah as their leader and accepted Jordanian rule..  Funny that granting them FULL RIGHTS of citizenship and seats in Parliament is "an occupation"... Jordanian population DOUBLED after the annexation and 1/3 of Jordanian was coming from the West bank and $$$BILLIONS in infrastructure and investment were sent in there...  

And this is "an occupation"????


----------



## MartyNYC

flacaltenn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was an occupation. It was not the sovereign of the territory. It was occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you can boldly call this "an occupation" when 100s of Pali leaders recognized Abdullah as their leader and accepted Jordanian rule..  Funny that granting them FULL RIGHTS of citizenship and seats in Parliament is "an occupation"... Jordanian population DOUBLED after the annexation and 1/3 of Jordanian was coming from the West bank and $$$BILLIONS in infrastructure and investment were sent in there...
> 
> And this is "an occupation"????
Click to expand...


When Jordan seized what was internationally known as Judea and Samaria in the ‘48 War, ancient Jewish land, it renamed them “west bank,” not “palestine” and did not create a palestinian state. So, Israel is not occupying Judea and Samaria.


----------



## P F Tinmore

flacaltenn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was an occupation. It was not the sovereign of the territory. It was occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you can boldly call this "an occupation" when 100s of Pali leaders recognized Abdullah as their leader and accepted Jordanian rule..  Funny that granting them FULL RIGHTS of citizenship and seats in Parliament is "an occupation"... Jordanian population DOUBLED after the annexation and 1/3 of Jordanian was coming from the West bank and $$$BILLIONS in infrastructure and investment were sent in there...
> 
> And this is "an occupation"????
Click to expand...

A little history behind this annexation. Britain and the Zionists promised Jordan the West Bank and $3M a year for five years if Jordan did not attack Israel in their upcoming 1948 war. And they did not.

From what I understand, Jordan hand picked some Palestinian leaders who would agree.

In 1949 the UN divided Palestine into three areas of occupation defined by the Armistice Agreement lines. The Wast Bank was occupied Palestinian territory.

The problem was that international law forbids the annexation of occupied territory. Only Britain and Pakistan recognized this annexation. The rest of the world did not.

Israel took over this occupetion in 1967. That is why the West Bank is still considered occupied Palestinian territory.

So, what happened to the other two areas of occupation?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was an occupation. It was not the sovereign of the territory. It was occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you can boldly call this "an occupation" when 100s of Pali leaders recognized Abdullah as their leader and accepted Jordanian rule..  Funny that granting them FULL RIGHTS of citizenship and seats in Parliament is "an occupation"... Jordanian population DOUBLED after the annexation and 1/3 of Jordanian was coming from the West bank and $$$BILLIONS in infrastructure and investment were sent in there...
> 
> And this is "an occupation"????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little history behind this annexation. Britain and the Zionists promised Jordan the West Bank and $3M a year for five years if Jordan did not attack Israel in their upcoming 1948 war. And they did not.
> 
> From what I understand, Jordan hand picked some Palestinian leaders who would agree.
> 
> In 1949 the UN divided Palestine into three areas of occupation defined by the Armistice Agreement lines. The Wast Bank was occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> The problem was that international law forbids the annexation of occupied territory. Only Britain and Pakistan recognized this annexation. The rest of the world did not.
> 
> Israel took over this occupetion in 1967. That is why the West Bank is still considered occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> So, what happened to the other two areas of occupation?
Click to expand...


Wow, it's like you're completely incapable of truth.

_"The UN divided Palestine"
"Zionists offered the West Bank to Jordan for $3m" _

Where do you come up with all this none sense??


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was an occupation. It was not the sovereign of the territory. It was occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you can boldly call this "an occupation" when 100s of Pali leaders recognized Abdullah as their leader and accepted Jordanian rule..  Funny that granting them FULL RIGHTS of citizenship and seats in Parliament is "an occupation"... Jordanian population DOUBLED after the annexation and 1/3 of Jordanian was coming from the West bank and $$$BILLIONS in infrastructure and investment were sent in there...
> 
> And this is "an occupation"????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little history behind this annexation. Britain and the Zionists promised Jordan the West Bank and $3M a year for five years if Jordan did not attack Israel in their upcoming 1948 war. And they did not.
> 
> From what I understand, Jordan hand picked some Palestinian leaders who would agree.
> 
> In 1949 the UN divided Palestine into three areas of occupation defined by the Armistice Agreement lines. The Wast Bank was occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> The problem was that international law forbids the annexation of occupied territory. Only Britain and Pakistan recognized this annexation. The rest of the world did not.
> 
> Israel took over this occupetion in 1967. That is why the West Bank is still considered occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> So, what happened to the other two areas of occupation?
Click to expand...


Complete Bullshit.

Palestine originated as a fictional Roman name imposed on ancient Israel, ”palaestina,” later adopted by European Christians as “palestine” in its anglicized form. Britain called the British Mandate “palestine,” created to implement the Balfour Declaration for the establishment of Israeli statehood.⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore

*'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *

The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes









						'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel targets Gaza’s children, say witnesses
> More> https://electronicintifada.net/content/israel-targets-gazas-children-say-witnesses/25801


Why on earth would Israel target children? It does not benefit them in any way


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com


Another Palestinian lie


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com



This is how you spend your life?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com



Each time you guys tell the story,
he acted and said something entirely different.

Can't you already decide on a script?


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> *Update on the Deadly Exchange Campaign from Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> _As a group of multiracial Jews and allies who have been working to end U.S.-Israel law enforcement exchange programs through our __Deadly Exchange__ campaign, we’ve seen a lot of people in this moment who might be noticing the issues it addresses for the first time. We offer this guide as an explainer and backgrounder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the Deadly Exchange campaign by JVP
> 
> 
> Let’s bring everything we have to this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewishvoiceforpeace.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



THis is COMPLETE Bullshit propaganda and has nearly NOTHING to do with Palestinians..  It's just like-minded Leftist Socialists making up crap..  

This "Deadly Exchange" program is described on their website as this... 


*ABOUT DEADLY EXCHANGE*




One of the most dangerous places where the regimes of Trump and Netanyahu converge is in exchange programs that bring together police, ICE, border patrol, and FBI from the US with soldiers, police, border agents, etc. from Israel. In these programs, “worst practices” are shared to promote and extend discriminatory and repressive policing in both countries. These include extrajudicial executions, shoot-to-kill policies, police murders, racial profiling, massive spying and surveillance, deportation and detention, and attacks on human rights defenders...

HOW brainwashed are you Tinmore to buy shit at retail cost??? Describe a "shoot to kill" policy and tell me how a "shoot them in the leg policy" would help. Who's helping who on "deportation and detention"??? 

It's JUNK..  The biggest payoff to Israeli -- US policing has been OUR buying of their "skunk juice" for riot control..  A NON LETHAL method of dispersing crowds..  NEITHER state needs the other to figure out "racial profiling" or deportations.. Or even standard "arms training" for police. 

If ANYTHING, such collaboration would tend to TONE DOWN the actions of the military IDF forces who are SERVING in police capacities in Pali areas, by showing THEM better, more humane ways to contain vandalism and crowds.. And making them CLOSER to civilian police actions..  

You're mining the web for the dregs of political propaganda and just tossing it all out there without EVER intending to defend it...


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
Click to expand...


Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control... 

Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions.. 

How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
Click to expand...


That's what I've said when initially hearing the story - it's unfortunate if it's like they tell.
But since then each time they tell it's completely different, from not having the ability to speak at all, to all of a sudden screaming "Justice to Floyd" and "Freedom to proletariat", from walking alone with a phone in his hand and then running, to throwing garbage in full CDC outfit, to developing a dialogue about Sheakspear with his caregiver, while performing a heart surgery on passing by children on his way to school.

From day one they've been trying different versions looking for one to exploit the riots.
The  current synagogues looting in US is no more than an attempt  to rouse rabble and grab media attention and stir the discourse as to serve their agenda.

So how much empathy can I have for incitement to pogroms?

There're 4 Arabic dialects in Israel - Egyptian, Bedouin, Syrian and Saudi.
Guys in the Magav are usually taken from Arabic-speaking families, or have enough basic knowledge of the language. They're the Mustaaravim who work undercover infiltrating the gangs and managing collaborators.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.


Uhhh, first intifada?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, first intifada?
Click to expand...

Do you need help with arithmetics?
Or simply incapable of truth?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, first intifada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need help with arithmetics?
> Or simply incapable of truth?
Click to expand...

Not at all. The first intifada was from 1987 until the early '90s.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the cessation of hostilities in 1967 until the Disengagement in 1988, the status over the territory was peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, first intifada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need help with arithmetics?
> Or simply incapable of truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. The first intifada was from 1987 until the early '90s.
Click to expand...


December 1987, several days before '88.
All you have is splitting hair, RoccoR was correct,

When will you have the integrity to face basic facts?


----------



## P F Tinmore

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
Click to expand...

He was walking to school in his own neighborhood when shot by a foreigner.

What excuse can there be?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli police quell sit-in, detain three women in J’lem
					

The Israeli occupation police on Tuesday evening physically assaulted a number of Palestinian women and arrested three of them during their participation in a peaceful sit-in staged in Jerusalem in protest at the murder of a local young man with autism.




					english.palinfo.com
				




OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)

The Israeli occupation police on Tuesday evening physically assaulted a number of Palestinian women and arrested three of them during their participation in a peaceful sit-in staged in Jerusalem in protest at the murder of a local young man with autism.

According to eyewitnesses, police officers savagely attacked the participants in the sit-in and violently rounded up three women.

The detained women were identified as Hala Marshoud, Wijdan al-Ghoul and Zaynah Barbar.

On May 30, the 32-year-old autistic victim, Iyad Hallaq, was walking to his special needs school in the Old City of Jerusalem when Israeli officers shouted at him to stop and then cold-bloodedly shot him dead after he ran and cowered behind a dumpster.

  Read more at 
Israeli police quell sit-in, detain three women in J’lem
@Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I've said when initially hearing the story - it's unfortunate if it's like they tell.
> But since then each time they tell it's completely different, from not having the ability to speak at all, to all of a sudden screaming "Justice to Floyd" and "Freedom to proletariat", from walking alone with a phone in his hand and then running, to throwing garbage in full CDC outfit, to developing a dialogue about Sheakspear with his caregiver, while performing a heart surgery on passing by children on his way to school.
> 
> From day one they've been trying different versions looking for one to exploit the riots.
> The  current synagogues looting in US is no more than an attempt  to rouse rabble and grab media attention and stir the discourse as to serve their agenda.
> 
> So how much empathy can I have for incitement to pogroms?
> 
> There're 4 Arabic dialects in Israel - Egyptian, Bedouin, Syrian and Saudi.
> Guys in the Magav are usually taken from Arabic-speaking families, or have enough basic knowledge of the language. They're the Mustaaravim who work undercover infiltrating the gangs and managing collaborators.
Click to expand...


So is it possible that those checkpoints have a high number of police with Arabic deficiencies? Maybe under pressure not understanding what the care-giver was saying?  

I'm usually ignoring the demands of the radicals myself and more focused on solving the SYSTEMIC problems that are BORING to radicals.,.  Generally radicals and hot heads have little care for how things ACTUALLY work and are more interested in marching chants and slogans... 

But FIXING fundamental problems is what reduces these incidents..


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was walking to school in his own neighborhood when shot by a foreigner.
> 
> What excuse can there be?
Click to expand...


If you were in line at an European airport security checkpoint where even THERE they carry auto weapons and SUDDENLY decided to bolt from that line and start AVOIDING the security detail -- what do you think the response be like???


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli police quell sit-in, detain three women in J’lem
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation police on Tuesday evening physically assaulted a number of Palestinian women and arrested three of them during their participation in a peaceful sit-in staged in Jerusalem in protest at the murder of a local young man with autism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli occupation police on Tuesday evening physically assaulted a number of Palestinian women and arrested three of them during their participation in a peaceful sit-in staged in Jerusalem in protest at the murder of a local young man with autism.
> 
> According to eyewitnesses, police officers savagely attacked the participants in the sit-in and violently rounded up three women.
> 
> The detained women were identified as Hala Marshoud, Wijdan al-Ghoul and Zaynah Barbar.
> 
> On May 30, the 32-year-old autistic victim, Iyad Hallaq, was walking to his special needs school in the Old City of Jerusalem when Israeli officers shouted at him to stop and then cold-bloodedly shot him dead after he ran and cowered behind a dumpster.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli police quell sit-in, detain three women in J’lem
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Were they treated for injuries?  What's the NATURE of those "savage injuries"??  Not being difficult here, but that's NOT a "news story"... And I would expect more details since SOMEONE was photographing the whole demonstration...  I'm just skeptical of news EVEN IN AMERICA now.. So I'm just TRYING to get you to THINK about what you find in the darker wrinkles of the Internet..


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I've said when initially hearing the story - it's unfortunate if it's like they tell.
> But since then each time they tell it's completely different, from not having the ability to speak at all, to all of a sudden screaming "Justice to Floyd" and "Freedom to proletariat", from walking alone with a phone in his hand and then running, to throwing garbage in full CDC outfit, to developing a dialogue about Sheakspear with his caregiver, while performing a heart surgery on passing by children on his way to school.
> 
> From day one they've been trying different versions looking for one to exploit the riots.
> The  current synagogues looting in US is no more than an attempt  to rouse rabble and grab media attention and stir the discourse as to serve their agenda.
> 
> So how much empathy can I have for incitement to pogroms?
> 
> There're 4 Arabic dialects in Israel - Egyptian, Bedouin, Syrian and Saudi.
> Guys in the Magav are usually taken from Arabic-speaking families, or have enough basic knowledge of the language. They're the Mustaaravim who work undercover infiltrating the gangs and managing collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it possible that those checkpoints have a high number of police with Arabic deficiencies? Maybe under pressure not understanding what the care-giver was saying?
> 
> I'm usually ignoring the demands of the radicals myself and more focused on solving the SYSTEMIC problems that are BORING to radicals.,.  Generally radicals and hot heads have little care for how things ACTUALLY work and are more interested in marching chants and slogans...
> 
> But FIXING fundamental problems is what reduces these incidents..
Click to expand...


There was no checkpoint and it has nothing to do with Arabic.
It was a 30-something y.o. man suspected of carrying a firearm,
instead of responding to orders started running in a crowded street.

The caregiver was not with him,
and neither look Arab.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Annexing Jordan Valley will cause ‘immediate crisis’ in Democratic Party support for Israel — Jeffrey Goldberg
					

Joe Lieberman says that Israel will become an issue in presidential race this year, and Jeffrey Goldberg says then “all bets are off” on continued U.S. support.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Annexing Jordan Valley will cause ‘immediate crisis’ in Democratic Party support for Israel — Jeffrey Goldberg
> 
> 
> Joe Lieberman says that Israel will become an issue in presidential race this year, and Jeffrey Goldberg says then “all bets are off” on continued U.S. support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net



If Ben Gurion listened to these voices,
he would have not declared independence at all.

_"Support in Dem party"_ who is nuts to take that seriously?
Listen to them and the world must collapse when a cat farts in Tel-Aviv.


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I've said when initially hearing the story - it's unfortunate if it's like they tell.
> But since then each time they tell it's completely different, from not having the ability to speak at all, to all of a sudden screaming "Justice to Floyd" and "Freedom to proletariat", from walking alone with a phone in his hand and then running, to throwing garbage in full CDC outfit, to developing a dialogue about Sheakspear with his caregiver, while performing a heart surgery on passing by children on his way to school.
> 
> From day one they've been trying different versions looking for one to exploit the riots.
> The  current synagogues looting in US is no more than an attempt  to rouse rabble and grab media attention and stir the discourse as to serve their agenda.
> 
> So how much empathy can I have for incitement to pogroms?
> 
> There're 4 Arabic dialects in Israel - Egyptian, Bedouin, Syrian and Saudi.
> Guys in the Magav are usually taken from Arabic-speaking families, or have enough basic knowledge of the language. They're the Mustaaravim who work undercover infiltrating the gangs and managing collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it possible that those checkpoints have a high number of police with Arabic deficiencies? Maybe under pressure not understanding what the care-giver was saying?
> 
> I'm usually ignoring the demands of the radicals myself and more focused on solving the SYSTEMIC problems that are BORING to radicals.,.  Generally radicals and hot heads have little care for how things ACTUALLY work and are more interested in marching chants and slogans...
> 
> But FIXING fundamental problems is what reduces these incidents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no checkpoint and it has nothing to do with Arabic.
> It was a 30-something y.o. man suspected of carrying a firearm,
> instead of responding to orders started running in a crowded street.
> 
> The caregiver was not with him,
> and neither look Arab.
Click to expand...


Then how does H'Aaretz get it so wrong?  Obviously she was taken into custody at the scene.. And interrogated.. What makes you say she was not there??



> Suddenly the area was filled with Border Police, among them an officer who aimed her weapon at Abu Hadid’s head, ordering her to stand still while she subjected her to a body search. The caregiver, whose ward had just been killed before her eyes, was utterly distraught. She was then taken to the police position next to Lions Gate, stripped almost naked in a search for the nonexistent firearm, and then interrogated for three hours.
> 
> The officers wanted to know about Hallaq and the institution he attended. They then informed Abu Hadid that she would be taken for questioning to the notorious room No. 4 in the police station in the Russian Compound, in downtown Jerusalem. She balked, telling the police that she first had to call her director, which they allowed her to do.



Journalism is THAT bad in Israel too???

What I read in other sources said the suspicion was raised at the checkpoint..  And it was guards manning Lion's Gate that chased him farther into the garbage alley..


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I've said when initially hearing the story - it's unfortunate if it's like they tell.
> But since then each time they tell it's completely different, from not having the ability to speak at all, to all of a sudden screaming "Justice to Floyd" and "Freedom to proletariat", from walking alone with a phone in his hand and then running, to throwing garbage in full CDC outfit, to developing a dialogue about Sheakspear with his caregiver, while performing a heart surgery on passing by children on his way to school.
> 
> From day one they've been trying different versions looking for one to exploit the riots.
> The  current synagogues looting in US is no more than an attempt  to rouse rabble and grab media attention and stir the discourse as to serve their agenda.
> 
> So how much empathy can I have for incitement to pogroms?
> 
> There're 4 Arabic dialects in Israel - Egyptian, Bedouin, Syrian and Saudi.
> Guys in the Magav are usually taken from Arabic-speaking families, or have enough basic knowledge of the language. They're the Mustaaravim who work undercover infiltrating the gangs and managing collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it possible that those checkpoints have a high number of police with Arabic deficiencies? Maybe under pressure not understanding what the care-giver was saying?
> 
> I'm usually ignoring the demands of the radicals myself and more focused on solving the SYSTEMIC problems that are BORING to radicals.,.  Generally radicals and hot heads have little care for how things ACTUALLY work and are more interested in marching chants and slogans...
> 
> But FIXING fundamental problems is what reduces these incidents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no checkpoint and it has nothing to do with Arabic.
> It was a 30-something y.o. man suspected of carrying a firearm,
> instead of responding to orders started running in a crowded street.
> 
> The caregiver was not with him,
> and neither look Arab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how does H'Aaretz get it so wrong?  Obviously she was taken into custody at the scene.. And interrogated.. What makes you say she was not there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly the area was filled with Border Police, among them an officer who aimed her weapon at Abu Hadid’s head, ordering her to stand still while she subjected her to a body search. The caregiver, whose ward had just been killed before her eyes, was utterly distraught. She was then taken to the police position next to Lions Gate, stripped almost naked in a search for the nonexistent firearm, and then interrogated for three hours.
> 
> The officers wanted to know about Hallaq and the institution he attended. They then informed Abu Hadid that she would be taken for questioning to the notorious room No. 4 in the police station in the Russian Compound, in downtown Jerusalem. She balked, telling the police that she first had to call her director, which they allowed her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Journalism is THAT bad in Israel too???
> 
> What I read in other sources said the suspicion was raised at the checkpoint..  And it was guards manning Lion's Gate that chased him farther into the garbage alley..
Click to expand...


Haaretz or al-Ard doesn't 'get it wrong' - they intentionally deceive.
They've already released conflicting versions.
I already said - there're now about five.

From what I've gathered, the suspicion was raised by a communication from the station,
alarming the guards at the gate about a suspect armed militant in the area. Immediately after that in the distance appeared a man seeming holding a firearm. He was demanded to stop, started running, got a bullet injuring his leg and hid in a garbage alley. When the guard found him, he saw him reaching into his pants and neutralized. His caregiver was at the time in a storage room across the street.

This is at least what I've gathered from sources quoting statements of authority,
and legal representatives of the case. Seems all the basic evidence was already brought up before the authorities - the main point being now not the version of order of developments,
rather was the order to cease fire indeed given and in what interval before the critical shot.

Journalism in Israel is like anywhere else - that's why I rely more on a specific portal that archives all relevant media updates and available documents in one place for cross reference.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→    rylah, et al,         

*BLUF:*  I'm glad someone else besides me noticed it.  I thought I was tangling up my little grey cells.



rylah said:


> Haaretz or al-Ard doesn't 'get it wrong' - they intentionally deceive.
> They've already released conflicting versions.
> I already said - there're now about five.



*(COMMENT)*

Why did he run in the first place?  Has anyone mentioned that?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→    rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  I'm glad someone else besides me noticed it.  I thought I was tangling up my little grey cells.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haaretz or al-Ard doesn't 'get it wrong' - they intentionally deceive.
> They've already released conflicting versions.
> I already said - there're now about five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Why did he run in the first place?  Has anyone mentioned that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


People with this spectrum development,
usually respond chaotically to mild irritation of spacial senses.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Police execution of disabled Palestinian is a war crime
					

Iyad Hallaq, who had autistic traits, feared Israeli police.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss      
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Palestinians claim that 5.1 Million casualties have been inflicted on the Palestinians since 1949.  The entire population of the West Bank is only about 3.5 Million people.



P F Tinmore said:


> Police execution of disabled Palestinian is a war crime
> 
> 
> Iyad Hallaq, who had autistic traits, feared Israeli police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net


*(COMMENT)*

The Leadership of the Arab Palestinian people knows damn well that their people are going to get hurt when:

◈  They charge the Ramparts of the border → maneuvering to bring weapons or incendiary devices into position for launch as an indirect assault.​◈  They charge the Ramparts of the border → to breach the protective barriers.​◈  They commit offenses that are solely intended to harm the police, security, or military personnel.​◈  They commit offenses that are solely intended to harm civilian citizens.​◈  They commit serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of Israel. ​◈  They commit serious acts of or intentional offenses that are intended to cause the death of Israelis or other protected people.​◈  They locate military objectives within or near densely populated areas or site considered otherwise protected.​◈  They fail to remove civilians or important objects a safe distance from the vicinity of targetable military objectives.​◈  They fail to remove civilians or important objects a safe distance from the vicinity of targetable military objectives.​◈  They intentionally utilize the presence of a civilian (especially women and children) to:​✦  Render certain points, areas immune from Israeli military engagements from the Israelis for the purpose of deliberately using civilians to shield Hostile Arab Palestinian operations from being neutralized.​✦  Intentional co-locating Hostile Arab Palestinian operations and civilians with the specific intent of trying to prevent the targeting by Israel.​✦  Incite civilian violence and martyrdom activities.​
There is no reasonable leader in the world that does not know these common-sense facts.  At some point, the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters must take responsibility for their hostile actions.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians that engage in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, calculated to create an atmosphere of "terror of fear" in the minds of the general public must know there will be a reconning.

There will be, at some point, an adjudication effort against those Arab Palestinians who intentionally obstructs peace efforts to make unreasonable profits by skimming funds and revenue streams from donor nations to promote the national improvements for the manipulated population and the general welfare of the Arab Palestinian people.

Even when it is over, it won't be over.  There is too much bad blood between them.  I think the Arab Palestinians, no matter how loudly they complain, will not achieve their goals and objective as articulated by the Negotiations Affairs Department of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.  That is, even if the manage to liberate some territory.  _(Which they have not to date unless you count Area "A" under the Oslo Accords.)  _

NOTE to SIDEBAR
________________________
Unconfirmed reports are coming in that indicate:
The Palestinian Authority on Thursday told the International Criminal Court at The Hague that it considers itself exempt from any agreement with Israel and the United States, including the Oslo Accords, due to Israel's plan to annex parts of the West Bank next month. ​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel









						George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
					

The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.



					mondoweiss.net
				



*


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I've said when initially hearing the story - it's unfortunate if it's like they tell.
> But since then each time they tell it's completely different, from not having the ability to speak at all, to all of a sudden screaming "Justice to Floyd" and "Freedom to proletariat", from walking alone with a phone in his hand and then running, to throwing garbage in full CDC outfit, to developing a dialogue about Sheakspear with his caregiver, while performing a heart surgery on passing by children on his way to school.
> 
> From day one they've been trying different versions looking for one to exploit the riots.
> The  current synagogues looting in US is no more than an attempt  to rouse rabble and grab media attention and stir the discourse as to serve their agenda.
> 
> So how much empathy can I have for incitement to pogroms?
> 
> There're 4 Arabic dialects in Israel - Egyptian, Bedouin, Syrian and Saudi.
> Guys in the Magav are usually taken from Arabic-speaking families, or have enough basic knowledge of the language. They're the Mustaaravim who work undercover infiltrating the gangs and managing collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it possible that those checkpoints have a high number of police with Arabic deficiencies? Maybe under pressure not understanding what the care-giver was saying?
> 
> I'm usually ignoring the demands of the radicals myself and more focused on solving the SYSTEMIC problems that are BORING to radicals.,.  Generally radicals and hot heads have little care for how things ACTUALLY work and are more interested in marching chants and slogans...
> 
> But FIXING fundamental problems is what reduces these incidents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no checkpoint and it has nothing to do with Arabic.
> It was a 30-something y.o. man suspected of carrying a firearm,
> instead of responding to orders started running in a crowded street.
> 
> The caregiver was not with him,
> and neither look Arab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how does H'Aaretz get it so wrong?  Obviously she was taken into custody at the scene.. And interrogated.. What makes you say she was not there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly the area was filled with Border Police, among them an officer who aimed her weapon at Abu Hadid’s head, ordering her to stand still while she subjected her to a body search. The caregiver, whose ward had just been killed before her eyes, was utterly distraught. She was then taken to the police position next to Lions Gate, stripped almost naked in a search for the nonexistent firearm, and then interrogated for three hours.
> 
> The officers wanted to know about Hallaq and the institution he attended. They then informed Abu Hadid that she would be taken for questioning to the notorious room No. 4 in the police station in the Russian Compound, in downtown Jerusalem. She balked, telling the police that she first had to call her director, which they allowed her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Journalism is THAT bad in Israel too???
> 
> What I read in other sources said the suspicion was raised at the checkpoint..  And it was guards manning Lion's Gate that chased him farther into the garbage alley..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haaretz or al-Ard doesn't 'get it wrong' - they intentionally deceive.
> They've already released conflicting versions.
> I already said - there're now about five.
> 
> From what I've gathered, the suspicion was raised by a communication from the station,
> alarming the guards at the gate about a suspect armed militant in the area. Immediately after that in the distance appeared a man seeming holding a firearm. He was demanded to stop, started running, got a bullet injuring his leg and hid in a garbage alley. When the guard found him, he saw him reaching into his pants and neutralized. His caregiver was at the time in a storage room across the street.
> 
> This is at least what I've gathered from sources quoting statements of authority,
> and legal representatives of the case. Seems all the basic evidence was already brought up before the authorities - the main point being now not the version of order of developments,
> rather was the order to cease fire indeed given and in what interval before the critical shot.
> 
> Journalism in Israel is like anywhere else - that's why I rely more on a specific portal that archives all relevant media updates and available documents in one place for cross reference.
Click to expand...


Self defense against the media is gonna be a vital 21st century skill..  Maybe we should start a forum on tips on how to analyze and verify "news"... 

Had some great Silicon Valley friends that left the USSR..  They'd talk about the favorite past time in the Soviet Union -- which was "interpreting the State news"...  They had lots of fun decoding the stories...


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,... 

Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...  

Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The bad cop in Minneapolis trained in Israel? DURR.


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I've said when initially hearing the story - it's unfortunate if it's like they tell.
> But since then each time they tell it's completely different, from not having the ability to speak at all, to all of a sudden screaming "Justice to Floyd" and "Freedom to proletariat", from walking alone with a phone in his hand and then running, to throwing garbage in full CDC outfit, to developing a dialogue about Sheakspear with his caregiver, while performing a heart surgery on passing by children on his way to school.
> 
> From day one they've been trying different versions looking for one to exploit the riots.
> The  current synagogues looting in US is no more than an attempt  to rouse rabble and grab media attention and stir the discourse as to serve their agenda.
> 
> So how much empathy can I have for incitement to pogroms?
> 
> There're 4 Arabic dialects in Israel - Egyptian, Bedouin, Syrian and Saudi.
> Guys in the Magav are usually taken from Arabic-speaking families, or have enough basic knowledge of the language. They're the Mustaaravim who work undercover infiltrating the gangs and managing collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it possible that those checkpoints have a high number of police with Arabic deficiencies? Maybe under pressure not understanding what the care-giver was saying?
> 
> I'm usually ignoring the demands of the radicals myself and more focused on solving the SYSTEMIC problems that are BORING to radicals.,.  Generally radicals and hot heads have little care for how things ACTUALLY work and are more interested in marching chants and slogans...
> 
> But FIXING fundamental problems is what reduces these incidents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no checkpoint and it has nothing to do with Arabic.
> It was a 30-something y.o. man suspected of carrying a firearm,
> instead of responding to orders started running in a crowded street.
> 
> The caregiver was not with him,
> and neither look Arab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how does H'Aaretz get it so wrong?  Obviously she was taken into custody at the scene.. And interrogated.. What makes you say she was not there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly the area was filled with Border Police, among them an officer who aimed her weapon at Abu Hadid’s head, ordering her to stand still while she subjected her to a body search. The caregiver, whose ward had just been killed before her eyes, was utterly distraught. She was then taken to the police position next to Lions Gate, stripped almost naked in a search for the nonexistent firearm, and then interrogated for three hours.
> 
> The officers wanted to know about Hallaq and the institution he attended. They then informed Abu Hadid that she would be taken for questioning to the notorious room No. 4 in the police station in the Russian Compound, in downtown Jerusalem. She balked, telling the police that she first had to call her director, which they allowed her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Journalism is THAT bad in Israel too???
> 
> What I read in other sources said the suspicion was raised at the checkpoint..  And it was guards manning Lion's Gate that chased him farther into the garbage alley..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haaretz or al-Ard doesn't 'get it wrong' - they intentionally deceive.
> They've already released conflicting versions.
> I already said - there're now about five.
> 
> From what I've gathered, the suspicion was raised by a communication from the station,
> alarming the guards at the gate about a suspect armed militant in the area. Immediately after that in the distance appeared a man seeming holding a firearm. He was demanded to stop, started running, got a bullet injuring his leg and hid in a garbage alley. When the guard found him, he saw him reaching into his pants and neutralized. His caregiver was at the time in a storage room across the street.
> 
> This is at least what I've gathered from sources quoting statements of authority,
> and legal representatives of the case. Seems all the basic evidence was already brought up before the authorities - the main point being now not the version of order of developments,
> rather was the order to cease fire indeed given and in what interval before the critical shot.
> 
> Journalism in Israel is like anywhere else - that's why I rely more on a specific portal that archives all relevant media updates and available documents in one place for cross reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self defense against the media is gonna be a vital 21st century skill..  Maybe we should start a forum on tips on how to analyze and verify "news"...
> 
> Had some great Silicon Valley friends that left the USSR..  They'd talk about the favorite past time in the Soviet Union -- which was "interpreting the State news"...  They had lots of fun decoding the stories...
Click to expand...

Oh yes,
they call it the _'skill to read diagonally'._

But it as well has a tendency to slip into paranoia.
I believe media actually should be able to take sides, to provoke thought,
and when people are realistic about this relationship - everything occurs naturally.

Problem is when media has lack of variety,
and when there is - with the facade of impartiality.

That's what I like about the recent Hillel Fuld's interview with Sivan Rahav-Meir, a famous journalist on tv and various media - she made a very simple point about her own admitting to not being able to hold to that ideal of impartiality, realized that and moved on very naturally, I didn't sense any friction of pretense - simple intellectual integrity and no fireworks. Seems kinda freed her to write openly on more personal themes, and transition to a position of greater influence.

P.S. I think the idea for the thread is great, maybe not even much as an open discussion,
but a specialized section with specific guidelines for propositions and archive of essential tools. Like a clean room - not necessary political discussion for bashing outlets, rather constructive peer- research environment.

Grease it, refine it and make of it an app
with an all-in-one emergency alert/contact system - and its a great patriotic move.


----------



## P F Tinmore

flacaltenn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,...
> 
> Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...
> 
> Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....
Click to expand...

What propaganda?

Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.


----------



## DOTR

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'He's Disabled,' the Caregiver Screamed. 'I'm With Her,' Eyad Cried. The Cop Opened Fire Anyway *
> 
> The 32-year-old autistic Palestinian lay wounded and terrified on the ground while his caregiver, standing nearby, tried to explain to Israeli policemen that he had a disability and pleaded for his life. To no avail: He was shot dead within minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He's disabled,' the caregiver screamed. 'I'm with her,' Eyad cried. The cop opened fire anyway
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you guys tell the story,
> he acted and said something entirely different.
> 
> Can't you already decide on a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems a bit heavy handed for dealing with a 32 yr old autistic man who's barely able to function..  Especially IF his caregiver is there to plead with them at the scene.. But sending him ALONE some days was even more dangerous because it built up anxieties that the man could not control...
> 
> Hard to use this extreme example tho as an example of Israeli "oppression" tho.. Because of the special circumstances here and the nature of 2nd guessing police actions..
> 
> How many Arab dialects are present there?  Are the IDF police completely fluent in every one?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I've said when initially hearing the story - it's unfortunate if it's like they tell.
> But since then each time they tell it's completely different, from not having the ability to speak at all, to all of a sudden screaming "Justice to Floyd" and "Freedom to proletariat", from walking alone with a phone in his hand and then running, to throwing garbage in full CDC outfit, to developing a dialogue about Sheakspear with his caregiver, while performing a heart surgery on passing by children on his way to school.
> 
> From day one they've been trying different versions looking for one to exploit the riots.
> The  current synagogues looting in US is no more than an attempt  to rouse rabble and grab media attention and stir the discourse as to serve their agenda.
> 
> So how much empathy can I have for incitement to pogroms?
> 
> There're 4 Arabic dialects in Israel - Egyptian, Bedouin, Syrian and Saudi.
> Guys in the Magav are usually taken from Arabic-speaking families, or have enough basic knowledge of the language. They're the Mustaaravim who work undercover infiltrating the gangs and managing collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it possible that those checkpoints have a high number of police with Arabic deficiencies? Maybe under pressure not understanding what the care-giver was saying?
> 
> I'm usually ignoring the demands of the radicals myself and more focused on solving the SYSTEMIC problems that are BORING to radicals.,.  Generally radicals and hot heads have little care for how things ACTUALLY work and are more interested in marching chants and slogans...
> 
> But FIXING fundamental problems is what reduces these incidents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no checkpoint and it has nothing to do with Arabic.
> It was a 30-something y.o. man suspected of carrying a firearm,
> instead of responding to orders started running in a crowded street.
> 
> The caregiver was not with him,
> and neither look Arab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how does H'Aaretz get it so wrong?  Obviously she was taken into custody at the scene.. And interrogated.. What makes you say she was not there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly the area was filled with Border Police, among them an officer who aimed her weapon at Abu Hadid’s head, ordering her to stand still while she subjected her to a body search. The caregiver, whose ward had just been killed before her eyes, was utterly distraught. She was then taken to the police position next to Lions Gate, stripped almost naked in a search for the nonexistent firearm, and then interrogated for three hours.
> 
> The officers wanted to know about Hallaq and the institution he attended. They then informed Abu Hadid that she would be taken for questioning to the notorious room No. 4 in the police station in the Russian Compound, in downtown Jerusalem. She balked, telling the police that she first had to call her director, which they allowed her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Journalism is THAT bad in Israel too???
> 
> What I read in other sources said the suspicion was raised at the checkpoint..  And it was guards manning Lion's Gate that chased him farther into the garbage alley..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haaretz or al-Ard doesn't 'get it wrong' - they intentionally deceive.
> They've already released conflicting versions.
> I already said - there're now about five.
> 
> From what I've gathered, the suspicion was raised by a communication from the station,
> alarming the guards at the gate about a suspect armed militant in the area. Immediately after that in the distance appeared a man seeming holding a firearm. He was demanded to stop, started running, got a bullet injuring his leg and hid in a garbage alley. When the guard found him, he saw him reaching into his pants and neutralized. His caregiver was at the time in a storage room across the street.
> 
> This is at least what I've gathered from sources quoting statements of authority,
> and legal representatives of the case. Seems all the basic evidence was already brought up before the authorities - the main point being now not the version of order of developments,
> rather was the order to cease fire indeed given and in what interval before the critical shot.
> 
> Journalism in Israel is like anywhere else - that's why I rely more on a specific portal that archives all relevant media updates and available documents in one place for cross reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self defense against the media is gonna be a vital 21st century skill..  Maybe we should start a forum on tips on how to analyze and verify "news"...
> 
> Had some great Silicon Valley friends that left the USSR..  They'd talk about the favorite past time in the Soviet Union -- which was "interpreting the State news"...  They had lots of fun decoding the stories...
Click to expand...


great idea. A vital idea. The media is America’s most dangerous enemy since it works for overseas interests and takes communism as it’s guiding principles.


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad cop in Minneapolis trained in Israel? DURR.
Click to expand...


Don't expect of him integrity or proof of anything.

He's looking only for blood, Jewish blood.

Literally.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,...
> 
> Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...
> 
> Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What propaganda?
> 
> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.
Click to expand...


Sure Tinnie,
and I'm certain since Chaz had a fancy opening of the new Gaza franchise,
all Americans just dream to move there, you know, escape the horrors of civilization.

Of course saying "we" clearly indicates your appointment to speak for the sane people...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→    rylah, P F Tinmore, et al,        

*BLUF:* I must be a little bit insensitive.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.


*(COMMENT)*

This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.  Law Enforcement Officers travel to countries around the world, to observe the positive aspects of enforcement and investigative techniques.

◈  But you implication that Israel is exporting something sinister on a mass scale is total absurd...​​◈  And your suggestion that this is done on any large scale is just as absurd...​​◈  And trying to draw some connection between an isolated incident in the US has no comparison to what goes on in Sovereign Israel and the disputed territories...​
One more thing.  We've seen Hamas forcibly suppressed --- beating and arresting scores of people who have been demonstrating economic and living conditions across the Gasa Strip. We have seen how HAMAS drag alleged criminals through the streets and then execute them without trial or due Processes by Hostile Arab Palestinian thugs. You should be ashamed of yourself for trying to attach some significants to how law enforcement and justice officials treat members of the minority community.



rylah said:


> Sure Tinnie, and I'm certain since Chaz had a fancy opening of the new Gaza franchise,
> all Americans just dream to move there, you know, escape the horrors of civilization.
> 
> Of course saying "we" clearly indicates your appointment to speak for the sane people...


*(COMMENT)*

Of what importance is the Chaz Franchize in the Gaza Strip?  While I might say I'm a bit surprised, and maybe a little happy for them, what impact does it really have in the Arab-Israeli Relationship and the activities of the Hostile Arab Palestinians in the shadow of government leaders inciting violence?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,...
> 
> Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...
> 
> Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What propaganda?
> 
> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.
Click to expand...

Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→    rylah, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I must be a little bit insensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.  Law Enforcement Officers travel to countries around the world, to observe the positive aspects of enforcement and investigative techniques.
> 
> ◈  But you implication that Israel is exporting something sinister on a mass scale is total absurd...​​◈  And your suggestion that this is done on any large scale is just as absurd...​​◈  And trying to draw some connection between an isolated incident in the US has no comparison to what goes on in Sovereign Israel and the disputed territories...​
> One more thing.  We've seen Hamas forcibly suppressed --- beating and arresting scores of people who have been demonstrating economic and living conditions across the Gasa Strip. We have seen how HAMAS drag alleged criminals through the streets and then execute them without trial or due Processes by Hostile Arab Palestinian thugs. You should be ashamed of yourself for trying to attach some significants to how law enforcement and justice officials treat members of the minority community.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Tinnie, and I'm certain since Chaz had a fancy opening of the new Gaza franchise,
> all Americans just dream to move there, you know, escape the horrors of civilization.
> 
> Of course saying "we" clearly indicates your appointment to speak for the sane people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of what importance is the Chaz Franchize in the Gaza Strip?  While I might say I'm a bit surprised, and maybe a little happy for them, what impact does it really have in the Arab-Israeli Relationship and the activities of the Hostile Arab Palestinians in the shadow of government leaders inciting violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Chaz and Gaza have already exchanged embassies, and signed on a mutual trade agreement and cooperation in a Space Program...haven't You heard?

Next week the UN is to vote a resolution _"strongly condemning"_ the _"illegal occupation of historic Chaz by the state of Washington" _- don't miss that historic moment!

Now seriously, in one sentence-
Gaza hopes for the stupidity of American voters, Israel has hope in their patriotism.


But many Arab commentators are looking with total amazement at the situation in the US.
It does raise important and uneasy questions internally, which were never raised publicly,
and its a good trend (ironically it's those who tried to exploit the story against Israel, who brought to attention a harsh response to the 'blackface' propaganda campaign), but the instability in the US is not viewed well for the region, this has effect on those who
counter the radical fundamentalists- this doesn't translate well for the region.

But leave the veneer of populism, Arabs actually respect Trump,
even those who look for his defeat, look very closely to learn
because they expect he handles the odds against him
in a way that they typically would not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Top civil rights enforcer illegally prioritized Israel lobby complaint*

Nine civil rights organizations are calling on the inspector general’s office at the US Department of Education to investigate its own top civil rights enforcer over violations of federal law.

The groups say that Kenneth Marcus, an Israel lobbyist who was appointed the head of the Office for Civil Rights at the Department of Education in 2018, gave the Zionist Organization of America special treatment in reopening their complaint against Rutgers University.

That complaint alleged that organizers of a campus event which brought students together to share stories of survivors of the Nazi Holocaust and the Palestinian Nakba levied a fee only against Jewish attendees, a claim that investigators could not prove after a years-long investigation.

The DOE had dismissed the Zionist Organization of America’s complaint in 2014, finding the allegations baseless. The ZOA appealed the decision.

Shortly after he was confirmed to his position in the Trump administration, Marcus told the ZOA directly that his office would reopen the case.









						Top civil rights enforcer illegally prioritized Israel lobby complaint
					

US Department of Education's Kenneth Marcus gave Zionist Organization of America special treatment over more than 400 pending complaints.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boston students vilified for tackling how Israel trains US cops*

Officials at Tufts University in Boston have denounced Students for Justice in Palestine for helping expose collaboration between the US police and Israel’s forces of occupation.

The SJP group at Tufts was given an award on 22 April by the university’s Office for Campus Life.

The award recognized the years-long work that SJP has undertaken in the Deadly Exchange campaign.

A project of Jewish Voice for Peace, Deadly Exchange aims to end collusion and training between US policing agencies and Israeli forces.
-------------
We are so excited to win the Collaboration Award at this year's student organization awards ceremony! We have worked so hard this year alongside our AMAZING coalition working to #EndTheDeadlyExchange, and we want to thank everyone who has joined us in this campaign! 













						Boston students vilified for tackling how Israel trains US cops
					

Tufts University administrators bend to Israel lobby demands.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Top civil rights enforcer illegally prioritized Israel lobby complaint*
> 
> Nine civil rights organizations are calling on the inspector general’s office at the US Department of Education to investigate its own top civil rights enforcer over violations of federal law.
> 
> The groups say that Kenneth Marcus, an Israel lobbyist who was appointed the head of the Office for Civil Rights at the Department of Education in 2018, gave the Zionist Organization of America special treatment in reopening their complaint against Rutgers University.
> 
> That complaint alleged that organizers of a campus event which brought students together to share stories of survivors of the Nazi Holocaust and the Palestinian Nakba levied a fee only against Jewish attendees, a claim that investigators could not prove after a years-long investigation.
> 
> The DOE had dismissed the Zionist Organization of America’s complaint in 2014, finding the allegations baseless. The ZOA appealed the decision.
> 
> Shortly after he was confirmed to his position in the Trump administration, Marcus told the ZOA directly that his office would reopen the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top civil rights enforcer illegally prioritized Israel lobby complaint
> 
> 
> US Department of Education's Kenneth Marcus gave Zionist Organization of America special treatment over more than 400 pending complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Is it only privilege when they loose the case?
Who is privileged when they win?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Boston students vilified for tackling how Israel trains US cops*
> 
> Officials at Tufts University in Boston have denounced Students for Justice in Palestine for helping expose collaboration between the US police and Israel’s forces of occupation.
> 
> The SJP group at Tufts was given an award on 22 April by the university’s Office for Campus Life.
> 
> The award recognized the years-long work that SJP has undertaken in the Deadly Exchange campaign.
> 
> A project of Jewish Voice for Peace, Deadly Exchange aims to end collusion and training between US policing agencies and Israeli forces.
> -------------
> We are so excited to win the Collaboration Award at this year's student organization awards ceremony! We have worked so hard this year alongside our AMAZING coalition working to #EndTheDeadlyExchange, and we want to thank everyone who has joined us in this campaign!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston students vilified for tackling how Israel trains US cops
> 
> 
> Tufts University administrators bend to Israel lobby demands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Decide already,
did you win or lose?

Gaza embassy in Chaza wants to know...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Finland rejects Israel’s annexation plan
					

Finland has confirmed its rejection of Israel’s plan to annex large parts of the West Bank, considering it a violation of international law.




					english.palinfo.com
				





Finland has confirmed its rejection of Israel’s plan to annex large parts of the West Bank, considering it a violation of international law.

  Read more at  
Finland rejects Israel’s annexation plan
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Naksa Day: 53 years ago, Israel finalized its occupation of Palestine
					

The Palestinian people marked the 53rd anniversary of the Naksa (setback) day on Friday — June 5 — remembering the moments when tens of thousands of their relatives and countrymen were displaced from their native areas during and after the 1967 Six-Day War.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

UN Arab Group rejects Israel’s nomination as chair of legal committee
					

The Arab Group at the UN has announced its opposition to Israel’s nomination for vice-chairman of the Legal Committee at the 75th session of the General Assembly slated for next September.




					english.palinfo.com
				




“The Arab group has concerns and considers Israel ineligible for membership in the bureau because of its ongoing and systematic violations of international law and many UN resolutions for more than seven decades,” the Kuwait representative underlined.

He called for circulating his letter about the Arab Group’s position in this regard to all member states. 

  Read more at  
UN Arab Group rejects Israel’s nomination as chair of legal committee
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

European court backs pro-Palestinian BDS protest movement
					

PARIS (AP) — The European Court of Human Rights ruled Thursday that France violated the freedom of expression of pro-Palestinian activists who were convicted for campaigning against Israeli...




					apnews.com


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,...
> 
> Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...
> 
> Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What propaganda?
> 
> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.
Click to expand...


*You have an "Israeli inspired" occupation in your state or neighborhood?? 

*Alert the media... If you DID (and you dont) -- it would have MORE to do with Presidents since the 90s militarizing our local police with armored vehicles, riot control tanks, and misusing the GINORMOUS NSA "big brother" system for Domestic spying on "subversives"...


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,...
> 
> Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...
> 
> Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What propaganda?
> 
> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You have an "Israeli inspired" occupation in your state or neighborhood?? *
> 
> Alert the media... If you DID (and you dont) -- it would have MORE to do with Presidents since the 90s militarizing our local police with armored vehicles, riot control tanks, and misusing the GINORMOUS NSA "big brother" system for Domestic spying on "subversives"...
Click to expand...


Media now talks about US police training with Israeli police and other countries.

I'm not sure if this is known, but this was common discourse in Israel when happened - the Israeli police changed their uniform to align with US, not otherwise, and the whole surveillance on the streets didn't appear in Israel only about 2 years after US and the company pushing for biometric ID's is not an Israeli, but American.

But with all that, and the normal dislike of societies due to involvement with the law enforcement, explain to me this one thing - don't You have voluntary programs in the police for the average citizen, isn't this available in every city in the US?


----------



## rylah

I mean people should sound their voice to demand change,
and participate in healthy criticism.

But the whole paranoia can be easily handled with a simple sentence - "go volunteer".
People here, from about 10th-11th grade have the ability to join neighborhood patrols, road police, and  help facilitate security of community events like concerts and other gatherings.

Gives some healthy proportions to the whole govt-citizenry relationship.


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,...
> 
> Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...
> 
> Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What propaganda?
> 
> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You have an "Israeli inspired" occupation in your state or neighborhood?? *
> 
> Alert the media... If you DID (and you dont) -- it would have MORE to do with Presidents since the 90s militarizing our local police with armored vehicles, riot control tanks, and misusing the GINORMOUS NSA "big brother" system for Domestic spying on "subversives"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media now talks about US police training with Israeli police and other countries.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is known, but this was common discourse in Israel when happened - the Israeli police changed their uniform to align with US, not otherwise, and the whole surveillance on the streets didn't appear in Israel only about 2 years after US and the company pushing for biometric ID's is not an Israeli, but American.
> 
> But with all that, and the normal dislike of societies due to involvement with the law enforcement, explain to me this one thing - don't You have voluntary programs in the police for the average citizen, isn't this available in every city in the US?
Click to expand...


Well you DID sell our police that great crowd control "skunk juice"..,.  









						Skunk Water: A Weapon That Uses Stench to Control Crowds
					

Developed in Israel, this foul-smelling liquid has been used on Palestinian and Israeli protesters … and it's showing up in the United States.




					science.howstuffworks.com
				




I'm sure you're right. It's all "commercial value" trading mostly of goods and terrorism cooperation against the INTERNATIONAL threats..  Not really "policing tactics"..  We can't even ENFORCE our OWN policing rules effectively here apparently... 

Yeah -- there are citizen's patrols at ALL levels..  You can do "ride alongs" with the cops.. You can help with the Police auxiliary which has citizen volunteers helping at police stations.. Some cities have "Citizen police academies" where you learn about the procedures and practices. 

And then there are programs like "Neighborhood Watch" where the police come in and "train" "street captains" to watch for suspicious activities...


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,...
> 
> Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...
> 
> Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What propaganda?
> 
> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You have an "Israeli inspired" occupation in your state or neighborhood?? *
> 
> Alert the media... If you DID (and you dont) -- it would have MORE to do with Presidents since the 90s militarizing our local police with armored vehicles, riot control tanks, and misusing the GINORMOUS NSA "big brother" system for Domestic spying on "subversives"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media now talks about US police training with Israeli police and other countries.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is known, but this was common discourse in Israel when happened - the Israeli police changed their uniform to align with US, not otherwise, and the whole surveillance on the streets didn't appear in Israel only about 2 years after US and the company pushing for biometric ID's is not an Israeli, but American.
> 
> But with all that, and the normal dislike of societies due to involvement with the law enforcement, explain to me this one thing - don't You have voluntary programs in the police for the average citizen, isn't this available in every city in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you DID sell our police that great crowd control "skunk juice"..,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skunk Water: A Weapon That Uses Stench to Control Crowds
> 
> 
> Developed in Israel, this foul-smelling liquid has been used on Palestinian and Israeli protesters … and it's showing up in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> science.howstuffworks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're right. It's all "commercial value" trading mostly of goods and terrorism cooperation against the INTERNATIONAL threats..  Not really "policing tactics"..  We can't even ENFORCE our OWN policing rules effectively here apparently...
> 
> Yeah -- there are citizen's patrols at ALL levels..  You can do "ride alongs" with the cops.. You can help with the Police auxiliary which has citizen volunteers helping at police stations.. Some cities have "Citizen police academies" where you learn about the procedures and practices.
> 
> And then there are programs like "Neighborhood Watch" where the police come in and "train" "street captains" to watch for suspicious activities...
Click to expand...


The point, these are US laws, and so is the choice for the purchase.
Could buy something else, or cancel everything altogether.

I guess the citizenry-govt. mentality works a bit differently in a small country,
where to reach any minister takes 1-2 hour drive at most.


----------



## P F Tinmore

flacaltenn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Floyd killing highlights issue of US police training in Israel – Mondoweiss
> 
> 
> The ADL sponsors trainings of US law enforcement officials in Israel, even as it says George Floyd murder exposes “systemic racism” in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not giving up on this propaganda are you? If you THINK ABOUT IT -- The palis would have a BENEFIT of better crowd control and policing than a MILITARY occupation force is trained to do,...
> 
> Our Nat Guard gets both military and civilian policing training like the IDF (or at least some of the IDF) does..  But as just demonstrated this past week, MOST city leaders don't WANT a "military trained" force in their streets...
> 
> Bet you haven't spent a MINUTE thinking on this independently have you?  Just dig the poop and toss it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What propaganda?
> 
> Israel is exporting the occupation to the US. We don't want it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You have an "Israeli inspired" occupation in your state or neighborhood?? *
> 
> Alert the media... If you DID (and you dont) -- it would have MORE to do with Presidents since the 90s militarizing our local police with armored vehicles, riot control tanks, and misusing the GINORMOUS NSA "big brother" system for Domestic spying on "subversives"...
Click to expand...

That is why I am non partisan. Both parties suck. I used to be a Republican. Bush cured me of that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The battle over Israel within the Democratic party runs through New York’s 16th district*

The primary contest between Eliot Engel and Jamaal Bowman could end up being a watershed moment when it comes to the Democrats and Israel.

On June 23, voters in New York’s 16th district will go to the polls to pick a Democratic nominee for congress. Rep. Eliot Engel (who has been a congressman since 1989) will be squaring off against progressive challenger Jamaal Bowman, a New York educator. The race has heated up recently, as Senator Bernie Sanders and Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez have endorsed Bowman. It’s also emerged as a symbol of the growing shift within the Democratic Party over the issue of Israel. 









						The battle over Israel within the Democratic party runs through New York’s 16th district
					

The primary contest between Eliot Engel and Jamaal Bowman in New York could end up being a watershed moment when it comes to the Democrats and Israel.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli occupation police brutally beat Palestinian teens Jamal al-Za'tari and Mohammed Abu Jom'a while arresting them from their homes in al-Tur town in Jerusalem today.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,        

 The claim is that Israeli Police exercised excessive use of force in occupied East Jerusalem.  I can not find this article anywhere...  I would like to read more about this incident.  Where these subjects felons from previous arrests?



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli occupation police brutally beat Palestinian teens Jamal al-Za'tari and Mohammed Abu Jom'a while arresting them from their homes in al-Tur town in Jerusalem today.


*(COMMENT)*


There is no "Occupation Police" in Jerusalem.  

There are Border Police and National Police.

The Jerusalem District Police is distinct at the "regional" level.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The claim is that Israeli Police exercised excessive use of force in occupied East Jerusalem.  I can not find this article anywhere...  I would like to read more about this incident.  Where these subjects felons from previous arrests?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation police brutally beat Palestinian teens Jamal al-Za'tari and Mohammed Abu Jom'a while arresting them from their homes in al-Tur town in Jerusalem today.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> There is no "Occupation Police" in Jerusalem.
> 
> There are Border Police and National Police.
> 
> The Jerusalem District Police is distinct at the "regional" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel has border police but has no borders.

You can't make this shit up.  

They police the occupation. Why can't you call them what they are?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The claim is that Israeli Police exercised excessive use of force in occupied East Jerusalem.  I can not find this article anywhere...  I would like to read more about this incident.  Where these subjects felons from previous arrests?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation police brutally beat Palestinian teens Jamal al-Za'tari and Mohammed Abu Jom'a while arresting them from their homes in al-Tur town in Jerusalem today.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> There is no "Occupation Police" in Jerusalem.
> 
> There are Border Police and National Police.
> 
> The Jerusalem District Police is distinct at the "regional" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has border police but has no borders.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.
> 
> They police the occupation. Why can't you call them what they are?
Click to expand...

You just made that up.

Hamas sent lots of their minions to breach the Israeli border. They failed. Ask your Islamic terrorist heroes where the Israeli border is.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli occupation police brutally beat Palestinian teens Jamal al-Za'tari and Mohammed Abu Jom'a while arresting them from their homes in al-Tur town in Jerusalem today.


You have a demonstrated pattern of mining the web for pictures and then fabricating a story around them.

Doesn’t that make you feel, at the very least, dirty?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The claim is that Israeli Police exercised excessive use of force in occupied East Jerusalem.  I can not find this article anywhere...  I would like to read more about this incident.  Where these subjects felons from previous arrests?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation police brutally beat Palestinian teens Jamal al-Za'tari and Mohammed Abu Jom'a while arresting them from their homes in al-Tur town in Jerusalem today.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> There is no "Occupation Police" in Jerusalem.
> 
> There are Border Police and National Police.
> 
> The Jerusalem District Police is distinct at the "regional" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has border police but has no borders.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.
> 
> They police the occupation. Why can't you call them what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made that up.
> 
> Hamas sent lots of their minions to breach the Israeli border. They failed. Ask your Islamic terrorist heroes where the Israeli border is.
Click to expand...

There is no border there. Just an armistice line that is specifically not a political or territorial border. It is the same place on both sides.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The claim is that Israeli Police exercised excessive use of force in occupied East Jerusalem.  I can not find this article anywhere...  I would like to read more about this incident.  Where these subjects felons from previous arrests?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation police brutally beat Palestinian teens Jamal al-Za'tari and Mohammed Abu Jom'a while arresting them from their homes in al-Tur town in Jerusalem today.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> There is no "Occupation Police" in Jerusalem.
> 
> There are Border Police and National Police.
> 
> The Jerusalem District Police is distinct at the "regional" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has border police but has no borders.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.
> 
> They police the occupation. Why can't you call them what they are?
Click to expand...


*Israel has border police but has no borders.*

"Palestine" has borders, but isn't a country. DURR.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The claim is that Israeli Police exercised excessive use of force in occupied East Jerusalem.  I can not find this article anywhere...  I would like to read more about this incident.  Where these subjects felons from previous arrests?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation police brutally beat Palestinian teens Jamal al-Za'tari and Mohammed Abu Jom'a while arresting them from their homes in al-Tur town in Jerusalem today.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> There is no "Occupation Police" in Jerusalem.
> 
> There are Border Police and National Police.
> 
> The Jerusalem District Police is distinct at the "regional" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has border police but has no borders.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.
> 
> They police the occupation. Why can't you call them what they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made that up.
> 
> Hamas sent lots of their minions to breach the Israeli border. They failed. Ask your Islamic terrorist heroes where the Israeli border is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no border there. Just an armistice line that is specifically not a political or territorial border. It is the same place on both sides.
Click to expand...



Your heroes knew where the border was.
  









						Hamas official: 50 of the 62 Gazans killed in border violence were our members
					

Salah Bardawil's confirmation means number of acknowledged members of terror groups who died on Monday and Tuesday is now 53




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Annexation turns Israel lobby against Israeli gov’t (Peace Now chair says ‘it’s been de facto apartheid for a long time’)*

There has been remarkable news in the last few days: much of the Israel lobby in the United States is in open revolt against the Israeli government to try and stop annexation of the West Bank.

The rightwing group AIPAC has for once given politicians a green light to criticize Israel over annexation; hardliners such as Robert Satloff, David Makovsky and Democratic Majority for Israel are urging Israel not to annex West Bank lands; and the Democratic group J Street is pushing a letter to Netanyahu signed by 28 Democratic senators saying it would “betray our shared democratic values” by denying the possibility of a Palestinian state, along with statements from nine Senate candidates.









						Annexation turns Israel lobby against Israeli gov’t (Peace Now chair says ‘it’s been de facto apartheid for a long time’)
					

Pro-Israel leaders in the U.S., including Haim Saban, resist Netanyahu gov’t annexation plan because blocking Palestinian state makes it hard to sell Israel.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,   

BLUF:  Yeah, Policing the Occupation (disputed) Territory - and - Occupation Police are two distinctly different things.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has border police but has no borders.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.
> 
> They police the occupation. Why can't you call them what they are?


*(COMMENT)*

Israel has borders.  Just because you don't recognize them, doesn't mean that the borders don't exist.  The world does not reconfigure based on your illusionary view of the situation or your criteria for a border to exist.  Borders that define the territorial sovereignty of any State don't materialize out of thin air or some natural process, nor does sovereignty become a reality without an ascendancy of the people to a power which exercises the supreme authority. The Gaza Strip and Area "A" fall within the parameters of a territory over which the Arab Palestinians exercise full rights and power of a governing body over Gaza Strip and Area "A."

When the Arab Palestinian transits from an area in which the territory was not solely governed by one nation _(disputed)_ into an area which is solely governed by the Israelis --- that threshold _(whether it manifests in tangible or intangible ways)_ becomes the _de facto_ border.    It does not require a map or a treaty.   It is not required to meet the "Tinmore" criteria.

Philosophical, in the 21st Century, sovereignty through the establishment of self-governing institutions, has been largely eclipsed by nationalism.  But the Arab-Israeli Conflict is not theoretical --- but very real conflict initiated through Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and/or Asymmetric Violence.

"Occupation Police" are usually adopted from the general population of the Enemy Occupied Territory.  But nothing about the disputed territory is "usual."



P F Tinmore said:


> There is no border there. Just an armistice line that is specifically not a political or territorial border. It is the same place on both sides.


*(COMMENT)*

The Armistice Lines were dissolved in accordance with the Armistice Agreements:  "shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved.  As it pertains to the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, → a Peace Treaty was long since executed.  And when the Treaties when into effect, the Green Line (Armistice Lines) faded into history.

*Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty (26 March 1979). *
The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
*The Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)*
Article 3(1)​The international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.​
I find your consistent insistence that there are "no borders" to be DISINFORMATION  deliberately intended to deceive the readers.

*disinformation; misinformation. *These words are not synonyms. Disinformation = false information deliberately created and spread <Soviet disinformation of the 1960s>. Misinformation = incorrect information.​
A dictionary of modem legal usage / Bryan A. Gamer. — 2nd ed. p.283, Copyright © 1987,1996, Published by Oxford University Press, Inc., New York, New York





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Ok I didn't know MEE, 
but this story serves a good example of the level of their authenticity.

Now the facts - about 2 years ago human bones were discovered at a construction site, the given cemetery was active during the Ottoman Caliphate rule, but in 1916 was closed by the authorities due to sanitary conditions and city planning. The remains were transferred to the Sumail village by the Caliphate authorities, and in 1934 were transferred the rest of the remains following the request by the Waqf (Muslim religious authority).

On top was built the Muslim Soccer Club  - ordered by no else but *Haj Amin al-Husseini.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→    P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Yeah, Policing the Occupation (disputed) Territory - and - Occupation Police are two distinctly different things.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has border police but has no borders.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.
> 
> They police the occupation. Why can't you call them what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel has borders.  Just because you don't recognize them, doesn't mean that the borders don't exist.  The world does not reconfigure based on your illusionary view of the situation or your criteria for a border to exist.  Borders that define the territorial sovereignty of any State don't materialize out of thin air or some natural process, nor does sovereignty become a reality without an ascendancy of the people to a power which exercises the supreme authority. The Gaza Strip and Area "A" fall within the parameters of a territory over which the Arab Palestinians exercise full rights and power of a governing body over Gaza Strip and Area "A."
> 
> When the Arab Palestinian transits from an area in which the territory was not solely governed by one nation _(disputed)_ into an area which is solely governed by the Israelis --- that threshold _(whether it manifests in tangible or intangible ways)_ becomes the _de facto_ border.    It does not require a map or a treaty.   It is not required to meet the "Tinmore" criteria.
> 
> Philosophical, in the 21st Century, sovereignty through the establishment of self-governing institutions, has been largely eclipsed by nationalism.  But the Arab-Israeli Conflict is not theoretical --- but very real conflict initiated through Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and/or Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> "Occupation Police" are usually adopted from the general population of the Enemy Occupied Territory.  But nothing about the disputed territory is "usual."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no border there. Just an armistice line that is specifically not a political or territorial border. It is the same place on both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Armistice Lines were dissolved in accordance with the Armistice Agreements:  "shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved.  As it pertains to the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, → a Peace Treaty was long since executed.  And when the Treaties when into effect, the Green Line (Armistice Lines) faded into history.
> 
> *Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty (26 March 1979). *
> The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> *The Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)*
> Article 3(1)​The international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.​
> I find your consistent insistence that there are "no borders" to be DISINFORMATION  deliberately intended to deceive the readers.
> 
> *disinformation; misinformation. *These words are not synonyms. Disinformation = false information deliberately created and spread <Soviet disinformation of the 1960s>. Misinformation = incorrect information.​
> A dictionary of modem legal usage / Bryan A. Gamer. — 2nd ed. p.283, Copyright © 1987,1996, Published by Oxford University Press, Inc., New York, New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The treaties with Egypt and Jordan were brokered by the US. You know, the same country that illegally gave Jerusalem and the Golan Hts. to Israel.

You keep confusing military control with sovereignty. You think Palestine was up for grabs by people with guns.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> You know, the same country that illegally gave Jerusalem and the Golan Hts. to Israel.



Sure Mahmoud darling,

the US also _"gave"_  St Petersburg to Russia... 

Seriously, where do you come up with that none sense?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the same country that illegally gave Jerusalem and the Golan Hts. to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Mahmoud darling,
> 
> the US also _"gave"_ St Petersburg to Russia...
> 
> Seriously, where do you come up with that none sense?
Click to expand...

By reading history.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the same country that illegally gave Jerusalem and the Golan Hts. to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Mahmoud darling,
> 
> the US also _"gave"_ St Petersburg to Russia...
> 
> Seriously, where do you come up with that none sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By reading history.
Click to expand...

You should make an attempt to understand what you read.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the same country that illegally gave Jerusalem and the Golan Hts. to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Mahmoud darling,
> 
> the US also _"gave"_ St Petersburg to Russia...
> 
> Seriously, where do you come up with that none sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By reading history.
Click to expand...


More like a lame version of _"Tales of 1000 and one Arabian Nights" ..._

What history book says US ever controlled Jerusalem??


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the same country that illegally gave Jerusalem and the Golan Hts. to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Mahmoud darling,
> 
> the US also _"gave"_ St Petersburg to Russia...
> 
> Seriously, where do you come up with that none sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By reading history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like _"1000 and one Arabian Nights tales" _of a pathological liar.
> 
> What history book says US ever controlled Jerusalem??
> 
> And now starts your usual duck dance....
Click to expand...

I don't know.   I never said that.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the same country that illegally gave Jerusalem and the Golan Hts. to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Mahmoud darling,
> 
> the US also _"gave"_ St Petersburg to Russia...
> 
> Seriously, where do you come up with that none sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By reading history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like _"1000 and one Arabian Nights tales" _of a pathological liar.
> 
> What history book says US ever controlled Jerusalem??
> 
> And now starts your usual duck dance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.   I never said that.
Click to expand...


Of course one thing is to make up bs,
but to own it takes integrity.

So how did US _"give"_ what it didn't posses to those who already did?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Malek Issa, 8, in the pediatric ward in Hadassah Hospital in Jerusalem. Malek lost his left eye and suffered skull fractures after an Israeli soldier shot him the face a few days ago.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Malek Issa, 8, in the pediatric ward in Hadassah Hospital in Jerusalem. Malek lost his left eye and suffered skull fractures after an Israeli soldier shot him the face a few days ago.


I didn't find a report of someone literally shooting him in the face,
or that he or his father even saw the shooter.

So what happened there?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Malek Issa, 8, in the pediatric ward in Hadassah Hospital in Jerusalem. Malek lost his left eye and suffered skull fractures after an Israeli soldier shot him the face a few days ago.


Is this another photo from Syria you try to pass off as coming from Pal'istan?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Harrowing..
Israeli occupation forces shot Palestinian child Malek Essa with rubber-coated steel bullets and seriously wounded him while he was returning home from school in al-Isawiya village, Jerusalem.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Harrowing..
> Israeli occupation forces shot Palestinian child Malek Essa with rubber-coated steel bullets and seriously wounded him while he was returning home from school in al-Isawiya village, Jerusalem.




The boy was treated in an Israeli hospital.

But show me a single report saying they saw a shooter,
or any detail of the circumstance of what happened.

Otherwise why spread cheap misinformation?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish settlers destroy solar panels, pillage homes in W. Bank village
					

A horde of Jewish settlers on Monday went on the rampage through al-Fajam area of Aqraba town, south of Nablus, looting things and causing widespread damage to property.




					english.palinfo.com
				









Local official Ghassan Daghlas said that settlers attacked homes of farmers and livestock owners in the area, destroyed solar panels and stole its batteries.

Daghlas added that the settlers also raided the homes and cattle shelters, and stole possessions from them before fleeing the area.

He pointed out that these homes and property belong to a local resident called Fahmi Bani Maniya and his sons. 

  Read more at  
Jewish settlers destroy solar panels, pillage homes in W. Bank village
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinians win damages over “Labour anti-Semitism” libel*

The UK’s Palestinian Return Centre revealed to The Electronic Intifada on Friday that it won more than $43,000 in libel damages against _The Mail on Sunday_.

In an out-of-court settlement, the newspaper has also agreed to pay legal costs, expected to total at least $120,000.

The paper admitted having defamed the Palestinian group last year, in the course of serializing a book about Labour’s then leader Jeremy Corbyn.









						Palestinians win damages over "Labour anti-Semitism" libel
					

Mail on Sunday settled with Palestinian Return Centre.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish settlers torch olive grove in W. Bank town of Burin
					

A horde of extremist Jewish settlers on Wednesday set fire to an olive grove in Burin town, south of Nablus in the occupied West Bank.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

UN experts denounce Israeli apartheid and call for sanctions
					

A statement by tens of UN experts on Israel's planned annexation amplified Palestinian civil society's call




					bdsmovement.net
				










The Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), the largest coalition in Palestinian society, commends tens of UN experts for their courage in speaking truths that States and international organizations representing them, including the UN and EU, have sought to evade and suppress.

The UN experts said in a statement issued in Geneva today that the annexation of occupied Palestinian territory currently planned by Israel's right-wing government "would be the crystallisation of an already unjust reality: two peoples living in the same space, ruled by the same state, but with profoundly unequal rights. This is a vision of a 21st century apartheid.”


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Policing or Occupation? Crowd control practices in the US and Palestine
					

Peter Miller explains the parallels and linkages between US law enforcement practices and what Israeli forces use to maintain the occupation in Palestine.




					mondoweiss.net
				




*Policing or Occupation? Crowd control practices in the US and Palestine*

An observer viewing crowd control methods in Palestine and in the U.S. might be forgiven for thinking there is a military occupation in both places


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  The National Committee for the Palestinian Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is becoming very political on issues outside the domain of the boycott.  The BSD Movement claims to be a campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel.  It is a political movement on issues such as:
​◈  The Nobel Prize​◈  Arms Trade​◈  Military-Security Cooperation​◈  Free-Trade Agreements​◈  Politicizing International Criminal Prosecution Issues​ 


P F Tinmore said:


> UN experts denounce Israeli apartheid and call for sanctions
> 
> 
> A statement by tens of UN experts on Israel's planned annexation amplified Palestinian civil society's call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), the largest coalition in Palestinian society, commends tens of _(unnamed)_ UN experts for their courage in speaking truths that States and international organizations representing them, including the UN and EU, have sought to evade and suppress.
> 
> The UN experts said in a statement issued in Geneva today that the annexation of occupied Palestinian territory currently planned by Israel's right-wing government "would be the crystallisation of an already unjust reality: two peoples living in the same space, ruled by the same state, but with profoundly unequal rights. This is a vision of a 21st century apartheid.”


*(COMMENT)*

Mahmoud Nawajaa, the general coordinator of the BDS Movement, really has nothing more to contribute to the BSD cause.  He is now clearly stepping outside the lane of a protester on manufactured goods in the West Bank to political matters well beyond his calling.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Israeli forces attack Palestinian worshipers at al-Aqsa Mosque
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,                                                                                   

*BLUF:*  Don't be an "Ass."



P F Tinmore said:


> Policing or Occupation? Crowd control practices in the US and Palestine
> 
> 
> Peter Miller explains the parallels and linkages between US law enforcement practices and what Israeli forces use to maintain the occupation in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Policing or Occupation? Crowd control practices in the US and Palestine*
> 
> An observer viewing crowd control methods in Palestine and in the U.S. might be forgiven for thinking there is a military occupation in both places


*(COMMENT)*

You are just following the line of thought promoted by the Russians.
​


			
				George Bovt • a senior journalist and a political scientist said:
			
		

> "Wouldn’t it be great if America, under the pressure of the hysterical campaign 'against police violence (and for the sake of other good things)', finally collapsed? Deep down, many people think so [in Russia] and all over the world. 'Let it get worse' is the slogan of the day for those, whom this country [the US] has long annoyed by its arrogant confidence in its own self-righteousness and by its rude manner of lecturing everyone on how to live properly.​*SOURCE: * _George Bovt (Source: Radio.kp.ru)_​​


​​


			
				Russian Journalist Sergey Mardan said:
			
		

> _"Today's atmosphere in American society already looks much worse than McCarthyism. There, at least, the enemy was “external”, in the form of the Stalinist USSR, and the supporters of communism were like a “fifth column”._​*SOURCE:*  Sergey Mardan_ (Source: Vz.ru:)_​​


​
It is your right to follow the lead of any propaganda and exploitation effort that is directed against the US by the Russians. Heaven knows you follow the external exploitation efforts by the Jihadist and Fedayeen. Like I say, it is your right, but please preface that with your clear indication that you understand it is the path followed by the foreign exploitation program by the Russians.  Don't hide it.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  The National Committee for the Palestinian Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is becoming very political on issues outside the domain of the boycott.  The BSD Movement claims to be a campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel.  It is a political movement on issues such as:
> ​◈  The Nobel Prize​◈  Arms Trade​◈  Military-Security Cooperation​◈  Free-Trade Agreements​◈  Politicizing International Criminal Prosecution Issues​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN experts denounce Israeli apartheid and call for sanctions
> 
> 
> A statement by tens of UN experts on Israel's planned annexation amplified Palestinian civil society's call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), the largest coalition in Palestinian society, commends tens of _(unnamed)_ UN experts for their courage in speaking truths that States and international organizations representing them, including the UN and EU, have sought to evade and suppress.
> 
> The UN experts said in a statement issued in Geneva today that the annexation of occupied Palestinian territory currently planned by Israel's right-wing government "would be the crystallisation of an already unjust reality: two peoples living in the same space, ruled by the same state, but with profoundly unequal rights. This is a vision of a 21st century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Mahmoud Nawajaa, the general coordinator of the BDS Movement, really has nothing more to contribute to the BSD cause. He is now clearly stepping outside the lane of a protester on manufactured goods in the West Bank to political matters well beyond his calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You have a very narrow view.
---------
On Episode 19, we discuss Black-Palestinian solidarity in the context of the current US uprisings against police violence and what it means to internationalize liberation struggles.

Protests are sweeping the world in the wake of the Minneapolis police killing of George Floyd.

And Israel views the Black Lives Matter movement as a major strategic threat.

“It’s about colonialism,” scholar, writer and former Green Party vice presidential candidate Ajamu Baraka tells us.

Black people are rising up against US colonialism, he says. “So that connection between our struggles and specifically the struggles against the settler-colonial state of Israel is quite clear.”



			https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2020-06/ajamu_kristian_ei_podcast__0.mp3


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  The National Committee for the Palestinian Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is becoming very political on issues outside the domain of the boycott.  The BSD Movement claims to be a campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel.  It is a political movement on issues such as:
> ​◈  The Nobel Prize​◈  Arms Trade​◈  Military-Security Cooperation​◈  Free-Trade Agreements​◈  Politicizing International Criminal Prosecution Issues​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN experts denounce Israeli apartheid and call for sanctions
> 
> 
> A statement by tens of UN experts on Israel's planned annexation amplified Palestinian civil society's call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), the largest coalition in Palestinian society, commends tens of _(unnamed)_ UN experts for their courage in speaking truths that States and international organizations representing them, including the UN and EU, have sought to evade and suppress.
> 
> The UN experts said in a statement issued in Geneva today that the annexation of occupied Palestinian territory currently planned by Israel's right-wing government "would be the crystallisation of an already unjust reality: two peoples living in the same space, ruled by the same state, but with profoundly unequal rights. This is a vision of a 21st century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Mahmoud Nawajaa, the general coordinator of the BDS Movement, really has nothing more to contribute to the BSD cause. He is now clearly stepping outside the lane of a protester on manufactured goods in the West Bank to political matters well beyond his calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a very narrow view.
> ---------
> On Episode 19, we discuss Black-Palestinian solidarity in the context of the current US uprisings against police violence and what it means to internationalize liberation struggles.
> 
> Protests are sweeping the world in the wake of the Minneapolis police killing of George Floyd.
> 
> And Israel views the Black Lives Matter movement as a major strategic threat.
> 
> “It’s about colonialism,” scholar, writer and former Green Party vice presidential candidate Ajamu Baraka tells us.
> 
> Black people are rising up against US colonialism, he says. “So that connection between our struggles and specifically the struggles against the settler-colonial state of Israel is quite clear.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2020-06/ajamu_kristian_ei_podcast__0.mp3
Click to expand...

"Black people are rising up against US colonialism, ''

"Al" appeals to a small, easily identifiable audience.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Policing or Occupation? Crowd control practices in the US and Palestine
> 
> 
> Peter Miller explains the parallels and linkages between US law enforcement practices and what Israeli forces use to maintain the occupation in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Policing or Occupation? Crowd control practices in the US and Palestine*
> 
> An observer viewing crowd control methods in Palestine and in the U.S. might be forgiven for thinking there is a military occupation in both places



Especially if the observer has an IQ of 50, like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF evicts Palestinian citizen from his land in Bethlehem
					

Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Sunday ordered the eviction of a Palestinian citizen from his agricultural land in al-Khader town in the West Bank’s Bethlehem district.




					english.palinfo.com
				



Anti-settlement activist Hasan Breijiya said that the IOF handed Bassam Ghoneim, a local citizen, a notice ordering him to evacuate his six-dunum land, close to the illegal Israeli settlement of El'azar.

Residents of the al-Khader town are repeatedly subjected to settler violence and violations where lands are razed, trees are uprooted, and farmers are prevented from accessing their lands. 

  Read more at  
IOF evicts Palestinian citizen from his land in Bethlehem
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Out of 535?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Out of 535?


Yes, but 10 years ago it would have been 0.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A farmer runs as Israeli occupation forces heavily fire tear gas canisters at Palestinians protesting land seizure in Nablus, West Bank, today.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians show solidarity with #BlackLivesMatter during Haifa protests yesterday.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian farmers examine olive trees cut down by Israeli settlers in al-Sawiya village near Nablus on 2 May. The farmers were prevented from tending to their land by Israeli soldiers who declared it a closed military zone. Photo by Ahmad Al-Bazz.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement calls on Palestine solidarity activists in the US & elsewhere to stand with The Movement for Black Lives and other Black-led organizations in their struggle for justice.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement calls on Palestine solidarity activists in the US & elsewhere to stand with The Movement for Black Lives and other Black-led organizations in their struggle for justice.



Um, palestine is Israel. It was a fake Roman name. NVB: Not Very Bright.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 535?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but 10 years ago it would have been 0.
Click to expand...


And if it were all of the 535,
what would it change?

Israel's sovereignty, Israel's decision.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Sanctions against "Israel"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.



That piece of garbage tried to run over several Israelis with his a car,
got what deserved- justice delivered.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That piece of garbage tried to run over several Israelis with his a car,
> got what deserved- justice delivered.
Click to expand...

Israeli bullshit, of course.

*Palestinian Scholar Noura Erakat: Israeli Forces Killed My Cousin on His Sister’s Wedding Day

*


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That piece of garbage tried to run over several Israelis with his a car,
> got what deserved- justice delivered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> *Palestinian Scholar Noura Erakat: Israeli Forces Killed My Cousin on His Sister’s Wedding Day
> 
> *
Click to expand...



“Palestinian” Doctor Praises Israel For Saving Lives
Palestinian MD lauds Israel for saving children


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That piece of garbage tried to run over several Israelis with his a car,
> got what deserved- justice delivered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> *Palestinian Scholar Noura Erakat: Israeli Forces Killed My Cousin on His Sister’s Wedding Day
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Don't you feel stupid now?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That piece of garbage tried to run over several Israelis with his a car,
> got what deserved- justice delivered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> *Palestinian Scholar Noura Erakat: Israeli Forces Killed My Cousin on His Sister’s Wedding Day
> 
> *
Click to expand...



Is that what they call a ramming attack today..."lost control of the car".
Well if she says so, his bad really.

How does this explain the farewell video on his phone,
why did he have to explain the family he wasn't a spy or a traitor?

And tell me, is this how a mourning woman behaves and speaks hours after being informed,
assume a proud posture and push a political speech? Without really losing it even once?


I think this will end up showing much more the ugly side of the family,
than she could ever imagine the pre-prepared propaganda stunt to end up...


----------



## P F Tinmore

One of the most pro-Israel Democrats is about to get booted from Congress
					

Progressive challenger Jamaal Bowman is poised to topple one of AIPAC’s favorite Democrats




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers set fire to Palestinian-owned farmlands in Burqa village, Nablus. Photo by Saddam Salah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers set fire to Palestinian-owned farmlands in Burqa village, Nablus. Photo by Saddam Salah.



And not a single indication of ethnicity,
except for cheap your say-so blood libels.

The definition of racist bias?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.



Who's home,
that oligarch terrorist garbage who did the ramming attack?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.


Some new windows and screen doors will fix that up in a jiffy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.



Stop building without a permit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without a permit.
Click to expand...

Why do Palestinians need to get permits from foreigners to build on their own land?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without a permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get permits from foreigners to build on their own land?
Click to expand...


Because Palestinians don't have their own country.
They'd better hurry, it's getting smaller all the time, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without a permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get permits from foreigners to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestinians don't have their own country.
> They'd better hurry, it's getting smaller all the time, eh?
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without a permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get permits from foreigners to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestinians don't have their own country.
> They'd better hurry, it's getting smaller all the time, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...


By the time the "Palestinians" decide to make peace with Israel, do you think the land available for
their new "state" will be as large as Lichtenstein?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel stealing watermelons.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel stealing watermelons.



Fake news.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian man inspects the rubble of his agricultural facility after it has been demolished by Israeli occupation forces in al-Khalil today. Photo by Mashhour Wahwah.


----------



## Indeependent

MartyNYC said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel stealing watermelons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.
Click to expand...

You do realize that Tinmore is mentally ill.


----------



## MartyNYC

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without a permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get permits from foreigners to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestinians don't have their own country.
> They'd better hurry, it's getting smaller all the time, eh?
Click to expand...


There has never been a palestinian country because they’re an invented people. There never has been a palestine founded by any palestinians—These are made-up European names pertaining to Jews.

When Egypt seized Gaza in the 1948 War and Jordan seized Judea and Samaria, ancient Jewish land, neither country created a palestinian state, nor, were there demands for a state, because no such people existed. Jordan didn’t even name Judea and Samaria as palestine—It was called west bank, a side of the Jordan River.


----------



## Indeependent

MartyNYC said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all that remained of a Palestinian home demolished by Israeli occupation forces this morning in Beitunia town, Ramallah. Photo by Tamer Banna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without a permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Palestinians need to get permits from foreigners to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestinians don't have their own country.
> They'd better hurry, it's getting smaller all the time, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has never been a palestinian country because they’re an invented people. There never has been a palestine founded by any palestinians—These are made-up European names pertaining to Jews.
> 
> When Egypt seized Gaza in the 1948 War and Jordan seized Judea and Samaria, ancient Jewish land, neither country created a palestinian state, nor, were there demands for a state, because no such people existed. Jordan didn’t even name Judea and Samaria as palestine—It was called west bank, a side of the Jordan River.
Click to expand...

It's about time we started calling it the *East Bank* of Israel.


----------



## MartyNYC

Indeependent said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel stealing watermelons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that Tinmore is mentally ill.
Click to expand...


It’s readily apparent. Very sad.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Settlers Assault Palestinians on Their Own Land, as Israeli Soldiers Watch *
As the coronavirus lockdown let up, two brothers and their families went on an outing on their own land. Settlers ambushed them, attacking with clubs and weapons

Moussa and Issa Ktash open their mouths: Each of the brothers is missing three or four front teeth. Two months have passed since the brutal attack they endured at the hands of seven settlers, who were armed with clubs and chains, threatened them with a submachine gun, and beat them until they were bloody. 









						Settlers assault Palestinians on their own land, as Israeli soldiers watch
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian man hospitalized after settlers’ attack
					

A Palestinian man was hospitalized after he was attacked by a bunch of Jewish settlers in Duma town, south of Nablus, on Thursday night.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Annexation is still inadmissible, even by Israel
					

Israel’s project to annex 40 per cent of the occupied West Bank is hanging in the balance.




					english.palinfo.com
				




Israel’s project to annex 40 per cent of the occupied West Bank is hanging in the balance. Without the long-awaited green light from the Trump administration, it will remain stalled. After his abysmal mishandling of the coronavirus pandemic and Black Lives Matter protests, recent polls show the president is consistently trailing behind his democratic rival, Joe Biden. A foreign policy fiasco in Palestine could quickly end the incumbent’s dream of a second term in the White House. This explains why he has been dragging his feet on the planned annexation.

If events within the US have painted the image of a president driven by dark forces of discrimination and inequality, support for Israel’s annexation policy will certainly shed more light on it. By endorsing Israel’s annexation plan Trump has unwittingly called into question his slogans ‘America First’ and ‘Make America Great Again.’

  Read more at  
Annexation is still inadmissible, even by Israel
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Chokehold on Diplomat Exposes Israel’s Special Type of Apartheid
					

An Israeli diplomat filed a complaint last week with police after he was pulled to the ground in Jerusalem by four security guards, who knelt on his neck for five minutes as he cried out: “I can’t breathe.”




					english.palinfo.com
				




There are obvious echoes of the treatment of George Floyd, an African-American killed by police in Minneapolis last month. His death triggered mass protests against police brutality and reinvigorated the Black Lives Matter movement. The incident in Jerusalem, by contrast, attracted only minor attention – even in Israel.

An assault by Israeli security officials on a diplomat sounds like an aberration – a peculiar case of mistaken identity – quite unlike an established pattern of police violence against poor black communities in the US. But that impression would be wrong.

The man attacked in Jerusalem was no ordinary Israeli diplomat. He was Bedouin, from Israel’s large Palestinian minority. One-fifth of the population, this minority enjoys a very inferior form of Israeli citizenship.

Ishmael Khaldi’s exceptional success in becoming a diplomat, as well as his all-too-familiar experience as a Palestinian of abuse at the hands of the security services, exemplify the paradoxes of what amounts to Israel’s hybrid version of apartheid.

  Read more at  
Chokehold on Diplomat Exposes Israel’s Special Type of Apartheid
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF demolishes seven Palestinian homes
					

Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Wednesday demolished seven Palestinian homes in the Negev, Jerusalem and the West Bank.




					english.palinfo.com
				




Local sources said that Israeli bulldozers, escorted by armed forces, stormed Beir al-Hamam area in the Negev and demolished three Palestinian homes.

Confrontations flared up between the IOF and local residents, during which the IOF assaulted young men, women and children.

  Read more at  
IOF demolishes seven Palestinian homes
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli police arrest Palestinian mother and her baby in Jerusalem
					

Israeli police on Tuesday kidnapped a Palestinian mother and her baby near Bab Hitta area in Jerusalem City.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

#ImWithAhmad Solidarity Statement
					

STUDENTS FOR JUSTICE IN PALESTINE AT FLORIDA STATE UNIVERSITY STANDS WITH SENATE PRESIDENT AHMAD DARALDIK  Students for Justice in Palestine condemns the discriminatory campaign to remove recently elected Florida State University Student Senate President Ahmad Daraldik from office. Ahmad is a...




					docs.google.com
				




STUDENTS FOR JUSTICE IN PALESTINE AT FLORIDA STATE UNIVERSITY STANDS WITH SENATE PRESIDENT AHMAD DARALDIK

Students for Justice in Palestine condemns the discriminatory campaign to remove recently elected Florida State University Student Senate President Ahmad Daraldik from office. Ahmad is a Muslim Palestinian student and a member of SJP. We denounce this campaign as racially and politically motivated to smear and silence Palestinian students and critics of the state of Israel.

Accusations that Ahmad harbors antisemitic beliefs are based on flimsy evidence, relying on people to make racist and Islamophobic assumptions about Palestinians to accept them.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian man hospitalized after settlers’ attack
> 
> 
> A Palestinian man was hospitalized after he was attacked by a bunch of Jewish settlers in Duma town, south of Nablus, on Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com


Who are the settlers?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					l.facebook.com
				




*Israel should face economic sanctions*
Amanpour

Palestinian human rights lawyer Diana Buttu says if Israel annexes West Bank territory, it is breaking international law and must be held accountable.
Source: CNN


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel should face economic sanctions*
> Amanpour
> 
> Palestinian human rights lawyer Diana Buttu says if Israel annexes West Bank territory, it is breaking international law and must be held accountable.
> Source: CNN


Comical that Islamic terrorists whine about breaking international law.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* *Christiane Amanpour *is a very well respected journalist and news anchor. She calls it as she sees it. But she must play by the rules set down for her by CNN. Diana Buttu is _(Canadian born)_ PLO.  She has been PLO nearly from the beginning of her political activism.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel should face economic sanctions*
> Amanpour
> 
> Palestinian human rights lawyer Diana Buttu says if Israel annexes West Bank territory, it is breaking international law and must be held accountable.
> Source: CNN


*(COMMENT)*

Diana Buttu is a cosmetic Palestinian that wanted to make a name for herself by becoming a member of the Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) of the PLO.  

She knows very well that the PLO agreed to the establishment of full civil and security control of the Israelis over Area "C" and that included complete jurisdiction over the legal system used.  It is not "apartheid."  And the Palestinians have never utilized the Dispute Resolutions framework to challenge their own agreement.  She knows very well that the framework to which the PLO agreed to covered the issues of Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest → as to matters common to the Permanent Status of Negotiations.  She also knows that the PLO has taken a stance that Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.

It is a bit obvious that Diana Buttu has no love loss with Saeb Erekat. In fact, Buttu would like to replace Erekat as the principal negotiator on PLO dealings on the international effort.

Just my thought... 


 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* *Christiane Amanpour *is a very well respected journalist and news anchor. She calls it as she sees it. But she must play by the rules set down for her by CNN. Diana Buttu is _(Canadian born)_ PLO.  She has been PLO nearly from the beginning of her political activism.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel should face economic sanctions*
> Amanpour
> 
> Palestinian human rights lawyer Diana Buttu says if Israel annexes West Bank territory, it is breaking international law and must be held accountable.
> Source: CNN
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Diana Buttu is a cosmetic Palestinian that wanted to make a name for herself by becoming a member of the Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) of the PLO.
> 
> She knows very well that the PLO agreed to the establishment of full civil and security control of the Israelis over Area "C" and that included complete jurisdiction over the legal system used.  It is not "apartheid."  And the Palestinians have never utilized the Dispute Resolutions framework to challenge their own agreement.  She knows very well that the framework to which the PLO agreed to covered the issues of Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest → as to matters common to the Permanent Status of Negotiations.  She also knows that the PLO has taken a stance that Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
> 
> It is a bit obvious that Diana Buttu has no love loss with Saeb Erekat. In fact, Buttu would like to replace Erekat as the principal negotiator on PLO dealings on the international effort.
> 
> Just my thought...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> UNRWA doesn’t try to resettle refugees





RoccoR said:


> Diana Buttu is _(Canadian born)_ PLO. She has been PLO nearly from the beginning of her political activism.


*A Conversation with Dubai Initiative Research Fellow Diana Buttu*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* *Christiane Amanpour *is a very well respected journalist and news anchor. She calls it as she sees it. But she must play by the rules set down for her by CNN. Diana Buttu is _(Canadian born)_ PLO.  She has been PLO nearly from the beginning of her political activism.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel should face economic sanctions*
> Amanpour
> 
> Palestinian human rights lawyer Diana Buttu says if Israel annexes West Bank territory, it is breaking international law and must be held accountable.
> Source: CNN
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Diana Buttu is a cosmetic Palestinian that wanted to make a name for herself by becoming a member of the Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) of the PLO.
> 
> She knows very well that the PLO agreed to the establishment of full civil and security control of the Israelis over Area "C" and that included complete jurisdiction over the legal system used.  It is not "apartheid."  And the Palestinians have never utilized the Dispute Resolutions framework to challenge their own agreement.  She knows very well that the framework to which the PLO agreed to covered the issues of Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest → as to matters common to the Permanent Status of Negotiations.  She also knows that the PLO has taken a stance that Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
> 
> It is a bit obvious that Diana Buttu has no love loss with Saeb Erekat. In fact, Buttu would like to replace Erekat as the principal negotiator on PLO dealings on the international effort.
> 
> Just my thought...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA doesn’t try to resettle refugees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diana Buttu is _(Canadian born)_ PLO. She has been PLO nearly from the beginning of her political activism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A Conversation with Dubai Initiative Research Fellow Diana Buttu*
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* *Christiane Amanpour *is a very well respected journalist and news anchor. She calls it as she sees it. But she must play by the rules set down for her by CNN. Diana Buttu is _(Canadian born)_ PLO.  She has been PLO nearly from the beginning of her political activism.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel should face economic sanctions*
> Amanpour
> 
> Palestinian human rights lawyer Diana Buttu says if Israel annexes West Bank territory, it is breaking international law and must be held accountable.
> Source: CNN
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Diana Buttu is a cosmetic Palestinian that wanted to make a name for herself by becoming a member of the Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) of the PLO.
> 
> She knows very well that the PLO agreed to the establishment of full civil and security control of the Israelis over Area "C" and that included complete jurisdiction over the legal system used.  It is not "apartheid."  And the Palestinians have never utilized the Dispute Resolutions framework to challenge their own agreement.  She knows very well that the framework to which the PLO agreed to covered the issues of Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest → as to matters common to the Permanent Status of Negotiations.  She also knows that the PLO has taken a stance that Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
> 
> It is a bit obvious that Diana Buttu has no love loss with Saeb Erekat. In fact, Buttu would like to replace Erekat as the principal negotiator on PLO dealings on the international effort.
> 
> Just my thought...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA doesn’t try to resettle refugees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diana Buttu is _(Canadian born)_ PLO. She has been PLO nearly from the beginning of her political activism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A Conversation with Dubai Initiative Research Fellow Diana Buttu*
Click to expand...


_"If I as a Canadian didn't know,
Israelis sure don't know about the situation"_

Can one be more banally arrogant?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why, is it unjust to shoot Jihadi trash trying to run people over?

Not to mention how sick is the family pushing a young man to such act,
and then try to fill their pockets playing the victims.

But hey for a guy who has no problem with children suicide bombers,
I guess no other kind of such sickness is a shock.

Enjoy your pallywood.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian man hospitalized after settlers’ attack
> 
> 
> A Palestinian man was hospitalized after he was attacked by a bunch of Jewish settlers in Duma town, south of Nablus, on Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com





P F Tinmore said:


> Chokehold on Diplomat Exposes Israel’s Special Type of Apartheid
> 
> 
> An Israeli diplomat filed a complaint last week with police after he was pulled to the ground in Jerusalem by four security guards, who knelt on his neck for five minutes as he cried out: “I can’t breathe.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are obvious echoes of the treatment of George Floyd, an African-American killed by police in Minneapolis last month. His death triggered mass protests against police brutality and reinvigorated the Black Lives Matter movement. The incident in Jerusalem, by contrast, attracted only minor attention – even in Israel.
> 
> An assault by Israeli security officials on a diplomat sounds like an aberration – a peculiar case of mistaken identity – quite unlike an established pattern of police violence against poor black communities in the US. But that impression would be wrong.
> 
> The man attacked in Jerusalem was no ordinary Israeli diplomat. He was Bedouin, from Israel’s large Palestinian minority. One-fifth of the population, this minority enjoys a very inferior form of Israeli citizenship.
> 
> Ishmael Khaldi’s exceptional success in becoming a diplomat, as well as his all-too-familiar experience as a Palestinian of abuse at the hands of the security services, exemplify the paradoxes of what amounts to Israel’s hybrid version of apartheid.
> 
> Read more at
> Chokehold on Diplomat Exposes Israel’s Special Type of Apartheid
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center





P F Tinmore said:


> IOF demolishes seven Palestinian homes
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Wednesday demolished seven Palestinian homes in the Negev, Jerusalem and the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local sources said that Israeli bulldozers, escorted by armed forces, stormed Beir al-Hamam area in the Negev and demolished three Palestinian homes.
> 
> Confrontations flared up between the IOF and local residents, during which the IOF assaulted young men, women and children.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF demolishes seven Palestinian homes
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center





P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli police arrest Palestinian mother and her baby in Jerusalem
> 
> 
> Israeli police on Tuesday kidnapped a Palestinian mother and her baby near Bab Hitta area in Jerusalem City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com



It's like you don't even pretend to care about anything resembling a proof
for any of these allegations and blood libels.

Nada.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Democrats call for aid cut to Israel over annexation*

Four women in the US Congress say that if Israel proceeds with further annexation plans in the occupied West Bank it would “lay the groundwork for Israel becoming an apartheid state.”

Representatives Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Rashida Tlaib, Betty McCollum and Pramila Jayapal are making the claim in a letter to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo that they are circulating for signature among colleagues.

According to _Politico_, the letter has been signed by nine more lawmakers including Senator Bernie Sanders.

Although the letter overlooks the current apartheid reality, it is not typical for US lawmakers to refer to Israeli apartheid at all.

It is even rarer for members of Congress to call for Israel to pay any price for its actions.

In this letter, however, the signers say that if Israel proceeds with annexation they will demand conditions on the annual $3.8 billion in military aid it receives from the US.

They say they will pursue “human rights conditions and the withholding of funds for the offshore procurement of Israeli weapons equal to or exceeding the amount the Israeli government spends annually to fund settlements, as well as the policies and practices that sustain and enable them.”









						Democrats call for aid cut to Israel over annexation
					

Most Democrats timid as Republicans back Netanyahu’s breaking of international law.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Free at last!
Birzeit student Shatha Hasan with her father today after she has been released from Israeli jails following five months of administrative detention (without charge or trial).


----------



## P F Tinmore

Medics provide first aid to a Palestinian mother before transferring her to a hospital after Israeli occupation forces broke into her home in Ya'bad town, Jenin, assaulted her and kidnapped two of her sons. According to local residents, her husband was also arrested two days ago.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian youth Mu'tasem Asfour, 18, was found in the morning lying on the ground at the entrance to Ya'bad town, Jenin, with his body showing multiple signs of severe physical assault hours after he was kidnapped by Israeli occupation forces from his home.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Zaid Qaisiya's mother weeps over his body during the funeral. 14-year-old Zaid was shot dead by Israeli occupation forces in al-Khalil this dawn.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Medics provide first aid to a Palestinian mother before transferring her to a hospital after Israeli occupation forces broke into her home in Ya'bad town, Jenin, assaulted her and kidnapped two of her sons. According to local residents, her husband was also arrested two days ago.



It's dangerous to live in the same house as 3 terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian family woke up this morning to find that part of their home had collapsed due to ongoing Israeli excavations under the old town of Jerusalem.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

As Israel threatens annexation in the West Bank, take action to demand Congress divest from violence by ending military aid to Israel, defunding police, and investing in community services and care. (via
*US Campaign for Palestinian Rights*



https://secure.everyaction.com/S9VL1-13n0a57PdaeOErfw2?fbclid=IwAR3ZvnsmLAPNd41v3uNwfvKebtdmjhUIixKnsSUOTVmoatf_kb67C2Rw0Rc


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Linda Sarsour Explains Why the Media Got It Wrong About Gaza and Palestine*


----------



## P F Tinmore

While progressives like Reps Ayanna Pressley, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Rashida Tlaib, Betty McCollum (and MORE) are redefining a way forward that centers Palestinian rights and dignity and rejects illegal annexation, these two (and others) are hanging onto supporting Israel's apartheid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Linda Sarsour Explains Why the Media Got It Wrong About Gaza and Palestine*



Terrorist life ain't easy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*House Democrat: AIPAC Is A Hate Group That Weaponizes Anti-Semitism*






Rep. Betty McCollum (D-Minn.), an outspoken critic of Israel’s occupation of Palestine, accused the influential lobby group American Israel Public Affairs Committee of being a hate group that weaponizes anti-Semitism to silence dissent. 

Last month, AIPAC started running paid Facebook advertisements with pictures of McCollum, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-Mich.). The ads warned that the “radicals in the Democratic Party are pushing their anti-Semitic and anti-Israel policies down the throats of the American people,” according to the Jewish Telegraph Agency. The ads included a link to a petition urging supporters to “protect our Israeli allies especially as they face threats from Iran, Hamas, Hezbollah, ISIS and — maybe more sinister — right here in the U.S. Congress.” 

“AIPAC claims to be a bipartisan organization, but its use of hate speech actually makes it a hate group,” McCollum said in a statement on Tuesday. “By weaponizing anti-Semitism and hate to silence debate, AIPAC is taunting Democrats and mocking our core values.”

The implication that McCollum and her colleagues represent a bigger threat to Israel than ISIS “is not a call to action, it is incitement,” McCollum said. Omar and Tlaib, who are the first Muslim women elected to Congress, have faced racist threats and attacks — including from the president. “Hate speech is intentionally destructive and dehumanizing, which is why it is used as a weapon by groups with a stake in profiting from oppression,” McCollum continued.









						House Democrat: AIPAC Is A Hate Group That Weaponizes Anti-Semitism
					

AIPAC suggested that certain House Democrats are pushing anti-Semitic policies and pose a "more sinister" threat to Israel than ISIS.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medics provide first aid to a Palestinian mother before transferring her to a hospital after Israeli occupation forces broke into her home in Ya'bad town, Jenin, assaulted her and kidnapped two of her sons. According to local residents, her husband was also arrested two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dangerous to live in the same house as 3 terrorists.
Click to expand...


IDF has no jurisdiction in any of the occupied territories.
Their presence is totally illegal.
Palestine was legally established in 1920 by the Treaty of Sevres and the Treaty of San Remo.
While the UN created Israel in 1948, it is not clear that makes Israel legal, and certainly nothing beyond the 1948 UN partition line.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda Sarsour Explains Why the Media Got It Wrong About Gaza and Palestine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist life ain't easy.
Click to expand...


Ah, you mean like when Menachim Begin blew up the King David hotel and murdered about 100 innocent people in 1946?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Heartbreaking: 15-year-old Zaid Qaisiya was murdered by Israeli occupation forces today during a dawn raid on al-Fawwar refugee camp in al-Khalil, West Bank. He was shot in the head. 
Rest in peace, Zaid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medics provide first aid to a Palestinian mother before transferring her to a hospital after Israeli occupation forces broke into her home in Ya'bad town, Jenin, assaulted her and kidnapped two of her sons. According to local residents, her husband was also arrested two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dangerous to live in the same house as 3 terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDF has no jurisdiction in any of the occupied territories.
> Their presence is totally illegal.
> Palestine was legally established in 1920 by the Treaty of Sevres and the Treaty of San Remo.
> While the UN created Israel in 1948, it is not clear that makes Israel legal, and certainly nothing beyond the 1948 UN partition line.
Click to expand...


*IDF has no jurisdiction in any of the occupied territories.*

What is an occupied territory?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Linda Sarsour Explains Why the Media Got It Wrong About Gaza and Palestine*


She has never explained why anyone should listen to excuses for her ignorance.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Yazan Farroukh, a Palestinian child from Silwan town in Occupied Jerusalem, was sentenced today by an Israeli court to 26 months in jail.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Instagram apologises for deleting Bella Hadid’s post about her father's Palestinian heritage*





Palestinian-American supermodel Bella Hadid

The model re-posted the passport photo, which currently remains on her social media feed, and stated, *“Do you want him to change his birth place for you?* Everyone should post where their mother and fathers were born today! Remind them how proud you are of where you come from! I am proud to be Palestinian.”






Born in Palestine Nov. 6, 1948.

Interesting.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Instagram apologises for deleting Bella Hadid’s post about her father's Palestinian heritage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian-American supermodel Bella Hadid
> 
> The model re-posted the passport photo, which currently remains on her social media feed, and stated, *“Do you want him to change his birth place for you?* Everyone should post where their mother and fathers were born today! Remind them how proud you are of where you come from! I am proud to be Palestinian.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born in Palestine Nov. 6, 1948.
> 
> Interesting.



*Supermodel Bella Hadid Wrongly Claims Instagram Removed Her Post Because It Mentioned “Palestine”*

Well, it turns out the post was removed for an entirely different reason.

_A spokesperson for Facebook, Instagram’s parent company, told Page Six in response, “To protect the privacy of our community, we don’t allow people to post personal information, such as passport numbers, on Instagram. In this case the passport number was blurred out, so this content shouldn’t have been removed. We’ve restored the content and apologized to Bella for the mistake.”_

She of course didn't post that, and continues lying,
because that apparently, better appeals to her bourgeoisie victimhood .


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda Sarsour Explains Why the Media Got It Wrong About Gaza and Palestine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist life ain't easy.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda Sarsour Explains Why the Media Got It Wrong About Gaza and Palestine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist life ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Were they attacked by anyone in those hijacked airplanes,
or the markets where they went for suicide bombing?

Not even terrorists, only Jihadi filth.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda Sarsour Explains Why the Media Got It Wrong About Gaza and Palestine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist life ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Lying about your terrorism doesn't make your terrorist life any easier.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ rylah, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF:*  You can tell when a particular propaganda approach is successful → when people bother to refute it.

The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are beginning to unfold a fairly good set of message deliveries that are biased and misleading; yet, critically useful in promoting the immoral asymmetric activities of the Jihadist and Fedayeen clearly polish their political cause or point of view.  The "Resistance is not Terrorism" is one of the most successful in their arsenal.



rylah said:


> Were they attacked by anyone in those hijacked airplanes, or the markets where they went for suicide bombing?
> 
> Not even terrorists, only Jihadi filth.


*(COMMENT)*

The HoAP does not care if their actions target the innocent.  Their cause is openly above those considerations.  In the picture (supra) is the image of Dalal al-Maghribi who was responsible for an attack (1978) that resulted in the death of 25 Israeli civilians, AND 13 children. The lives of those non-combatants and innocent children do not weigh anything against the wants and needs of the HoAP.  Like the abnormal and violent social behavior of a the unprincipled - the HoAP lack of conscience or moral code to stop themselves from the heinous crimes and they memorialized such actions.

◈  Resistance is Heroic and Patriotic.​◈  Resistance is a Crusade against foreign (Jewish) invaders.​◈  Terrorism is always for the benefit of the people (hidden behind a disguise of cloaking a few) and in the furtherance of some popular objective or cause (that masked a hidden agenda).​
The HoAP are partially motivated and try to emphasize that their criminal activity is covered in the shadow of religious duty.  They want such activity to inspire others to emulate such behaviors and (simultaneously) intimidate the Israeli people.  The HoAP wants to compel the Israeli into the course of some act that furthers their criminal objective.

. The Special Wording used by the HoAP provides cover and concealment for the responsibility of the direct action behind the Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.

*


Most Respectfully,
 R*


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ rylah, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  You can tell when a particular propaganda approach is successful → when people bother to refute it.
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are beginning to unfold a fairly good set of message deliveries that are biased and misleading; yet, critically useful in promoting the immoral asymmetric activities of the Jihadist and Fedayeen clearly polish their political cause or point of view.  The "Resistance is not Terrorism" is one of the most successful in their arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were they attacked by anyone in those hijacked airplanes, or the markets where they went for suicide bombing?
> 
> Not even terrorists, only Jihadi filth.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The HoAP does not care if their actions target the innocent.  Their cause is openly above those considerations.  In the picture (supra) is the image of Dalal al-Maghribi who was responsible for an attack (1978) that resulted in the death of 25 Israeli civilians, AND 13 children. The lives of those non-combatants and innocent children do not weigh anything against the wants and needs of the HoAP.  Like the abnormal and violent social behavior of a the unprincipled - the HoAP lack of conscience or moral code to stop themselves from the heinous crimes and they memorialized such actions.
> 
> ◈  Resistance is Heroic and Patriotic.​◈  Resistance is a Crusade against foreign (Jewish) invaders.​◈  Terrorism is always for the benefit of the people (hidden behind a disguise of cloaking a few) and in the furtherance of some popular objective or cause (that masked a hidden agenda).​
> The HoAP are partially motivated and try to emphasize that their criminal activity is covered in the shadow of religious duty.  They want such activity to inspire others to emulate such behaviors and (simultaneously) intimidate the Israeli people.  The HoAP wants to compel the Israeli into the course of some act that furthers their criminal objective.
> 
> . The Special Wording used by the HoAP provides cover and concealment for the responsibility of the direct action behind the Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
Click to expand...


Yes, in spite the repeated lies about Israeli control of the media,
Israel has always been on the loosing side of the widely accepted narrative.

Everyone knows the media and academia are left biased.

It is the Arab propaganda that works and organized most effectively.
They outnumber Jews, and they are all brainwashed collectivists.

Jews on the other hand culturally appreciate difference of opinion,
and intellectual argument as a way to clarify truth.

This ability to assume an opposite position, understand it,
for the sake of truth, has been exploited to demoralize
much of the young generation currently on the left,
both in Israel and the US.

Don't get me wrong, this is not what I ever wished for the US,
but in somewhat ironic way, what America is dealing wit regarding Chaz,
has many parallels with the symptoms of what Israel has to deal with Gaza.

Same "freedom fighters" are already on the horizon of the events,
backed by professors who conditioned the young generation to believe that
they are occupiers of their own country, and prototypes of worst racists in history.

Some folks probably need to get in with reality and have some Gaza in their town,
and only then will they understand its not just some romantic figures on TV,
but ideological subversion of the society leading to a real life threat.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli occupation forces demolish an under construction building in Jabal Al Mukabbir neighborhood in Jerusalem.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli occupation forces demolish an under construction building in Jabal Al Mukabbir neighborhood in Jerusalem.


A piece from "Days of Pal'istan'' with the expected slant.

Apparently, no building permits issued for the construction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces demolish an under construction building in Jabal Al Mukabbir neighborhood in Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from "Days of Pal'istan'' with the expected slant.
> 
> Apparently, no building permits issued for the construction.
Click to expand...

Israel does not charge to obtain a permit. They charge to apply for a permit. Palestinians pay Israel thousands of dollars to apply. Israel rubber stamps it denied and pockets the money. Oy vey.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces demolish an under construction building in Jabal Al Mukabbir neighborhood in Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from "Days of Pal'istan'' with the expected slant.
> 
> Apparently, no building permits issued for the construction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel does not charge to obtain a permit. They charge to apply for a permit. Palestinians pay Israel thousands of dollars to apply. Israel rubber stamps it denied and pockets the money. Oy vey.
Click to expand...


No so.

The municipal fee for processing a construction permit for a home owner is at most about $1500, and that too is only paid in stages, if the plan a documentation fits standards.
Most of the budget goes to private business that does the surveying and planning.
If the planning is not approved, the municipality doesn't get the fee.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>








So these radicals who come to their neighborhood on Saturdays and holiday celebrations,
knowing people can't respond, to loot and shout genocidal slogans towards Jews
can't take a punch from one?

Yeah that's right.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

*BLUF*:  A question of "supporting Israel's apartheid."



P F Tinmore said:


> While progressives like Reps Ayanna Pressley, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Rashida Tlaib, Betty McCollum (and MORE) are redefining a way forward that centers Palestinian rights and dignity and rejects illegal annexation, these two (and others) are hanging onto supporting Israel's apartheid.


*(REFERENCE)

Article 7  **Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court** (ICC)
Crimes Against Humanity*

1. For the purpose of this Statute, "crime against humanity" means any of the following acts  when  committed  as  part  of  a  widespread  or  systematic  attack  directed  against any civilian population, with knowledge of the attack: 
​(a)  Murder; ​(b)  Extermination; ​(c)  Enslavement; ​(d)  Deportation or forcible transfer of population; ​(e)  Imprisonment  or  other  severe  deprivation  of  physical  liberty  in  violation  of fundamental rules of international law;​
*"The crime of apartheid" means* inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;

*[LINK] Elements of the Offense**:*

1.   The perpetrator committed an inhumane act against one or more persons.​2.   Such act was an act referred to in article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute, or was an act of a character similar to any of those acts.29​3.   The perpetrator was aware of the factual circumstances that established the character of the act.​4.   The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.​5.   The perpetrator intended to maintain such regime by that conduct.​6.   The conduct was committed as part of a  widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.​7.   The perpetrator knew that the conduct was part of or intended the conduct to be part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.​


*(COMMENT)*

I'm always confused when the Proponents of Islamic Resistance and Violence apply this term ("Apartheid"). 

*(VERY IMPORTANT QUESTIONs)*

◈  What facet of Paragraph 1, was applied (_when → and to whom_)? ​​◈  What "regime" is being maintained?​​◈  What country is impacted?​​✦  Is the application of Article 43, Hague Regulation, considered "Apartheid Measures?"​​✦  Is the application of Article 68, Fourth Geneva Convention, considered "Apartheid Measures?"​​✦  Is this a case of Israel defending against the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries? ​​✦  Is this a case involving the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States?​​✦  Are there now, or has there ever been, a threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel?  ​



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ✦ Are there now, or has there ever been, a threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel?


No.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

*BLUF*:  This is blatant "*disinformation*."  




RoccoR said:


> ✦ Are there now, or has there ever been, a threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel? ​





P F Tinmore said:


> No.


*(OBSERVATIONS)*

Normally, when people address these questions of threats to the sovereignty and territorial integrity, they usually start with the actual use of force, beginning with the May 1948 Independence.  But let's just look at the headlines in the last year or so.  

◈  The *Sons of Palestine Were Born to Blow up Their Enemies, Die as Martyrs**.*​◈  Palestinian Authority Antisemitism: *Jews must be fought for Allah on behalf of all humanity*.​*◈  Palestinian Activist Yaser Mazhar Calls on Palestinians to Carry out Suicide Bombings in Israel*: We Long for Bus Bombing.​◈  Hamas’ Anti-Semitism Publicly Exposed After *Leader Urges Palestinians to Kill ‘Every Jew’*.​*◈  Hamas Leader in Gaza Threatens His Group Can Strike Tel Aviv* 'For Six Consecutive Months'​*◈  **Palestinian Authority Official Threatens to Obliterate all of Israel*​
When you post such "false information with the intention to deceive public opinion," something which still remains in the mental domain of living witnesses, you do a disservice to your own-kind; not to mention yourself.  Even if you had a valid point to be made, the perjury here taints the very character of any information to follow that might mitigate the record of historical events.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF*:  This is blatant "*disinformation*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✦ Are there now, or has there ever been, a threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel? ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> Normally, when people address these questions of threats to the sovereignty and territorial integrity, they usually start with the actual use of force, beginning with the May 1948 Independence.  But let's just look at the headlines in the last year or so.
> 
> ◈  The *Sons of Palestine Were Born to Blow up Their Enemies, Die as Martyrs**.*​◈  Palestinian Authority Antisemitism: *Jews must be fought for Allah on behalf of all humanity*.​*◈  Palestinian Activist Yaser Mazhar Calls on Palestinians to Carry out Suicide Bombings in Israel*: We Long for Bus Bombing.​◈  Hamas’ Anti-Semitism Publicly Exposed After *Leader Urges Palestinians to Kill ‘Every Jew’*.​*◈  Hamas Leader in Gaza Threatens His Group Can Strike Tel Aviv* 'For Six Consecutive Months'​*◈  **Palestinian Authority Official Threatens to Obliterate all of Israel*​
> When you post such "false information with the intention to deceive public opinion," something which still remains in the mental domain of living witnesses, you do a disservice to your own-kind; not to mention yourself.  Even if you had a valid point to be made, the perjury here taints the very character of any information to follow that might mitigate the record of historical events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nice rant, but the Palestinians never crossed a border into Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel’s Losing Battle: Palestine Advocacy in the University
					

The majority of suppression of Palestine advocacy in the US targets university students and faculty.




					al-shabaka.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF*:  This is blatant "*disinformation*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✦ Are there now, or has there ever been, a threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel? ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> Normally, when people address these questions of threats to the sovereignty and territorial integrity, they usually start with the actual use of force, beginning with the May 1948 Independence.  But let's just look at the headlines in the last year or so.
> 
> ◈  The *Sons of Palestine Were Born to Blow up Their Enemies, Die as Martyrs**.*​◈  Palestinian Authority Antisemitism: *Jews must be fought for Allah on behalf of all humanity*.​*◈  Palestinian Activist Yaser Mazhar Calls on Palestinians to Carry out Suicide Bombings in Israel*: We Long for Bus Bombing.​◈  Hamas’ Anti-Semitism Publicly Exposed After *Leader Urges Palestinians to Kill ‘Every Jew’*.​*◈  Hamas Leader in Gaza Threatens His Group Can Strike Tel Aviv* 'For Six Consecutive Months'​*◈  **Palestinian Authority Official Threatens to Obliterate all of Israel*​
> When you post such "false information with the intention to deceive public opinion," something which still remains in the mental domain of living witnesses, you do a disservice to your own-kind; not to mention yourself.  Even if you had a valid point to be made, the perjury here taints the very character of any information to follow that might mitigate the record of historical events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant, but the Palestinians never crossed a border into Israel.
Click to expand...


Explain how were the Arab tribes who came to annihilate the Jews in Israel,
different from those who migrated from the countries they expelled them?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

*BLUF*:  AGAIN, this is blatant "*disinformation*."  



P F Tinmore said:


> Nice rant, but the Palestinians never crossed a border into Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

This attack, and this terrorist, and the glorification of this reported action (deep inside Israel) is just one clear example of the treacherous way the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) twist and bend the facts in an intentional deception. 

*"Moderate" Fatah: Murdering Jewish children is "legitimate ...*








						"Moderate" Fatah: Murdering Jewish children is "legitimate human struggle" - Geller Report
					

Nothing remotely human about it. Savages will never make peace. It is rooted in Islamic doctrine - unchangeable, immutable. And Democrats have made it their cause célèbre



					gellerreport.com
				



In *recent* days, PMW has exposed ... PA President Abbas has congratulated girls who participate in a summer camp dedicated to glorify *Dalal Al-Maghribi*, an arch-terrorist who murdered 35 Israelis, 12 of them were kids, in 1978. Note the fatigues the girls are wearing.


*Palestine Authority, Fatah Continue To Glorify Terrorists ...*


			https://www.memri.org/reports/palestinian-authority-fatah-continue-glorify-terrorists
		

...
*Jun 01, 2020* · Al-Hayat Al-Jadida published an *article on Dalal* Al-Mughrabi, "The Legend That Will Never Die," outlining her biography and repeating the Palestinian version of the attack, which falsely describes it as an attack on soldiers rather than civilians. Describing the attack as a legitimate and heroic military action, the *article* stated: "Al-Mughrabi ...
I try not to rant...  But the facts are a matter of records.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF*:  AGAIN, this is blatant "*disinformation*."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rant, but the Palestinians never crossed a border into Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This attack, and this terrorist, and the glorification of this reported action (deep inside Israel) is just one clear example of the treacherous way the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) twist and bend the facts in an intentional deception.
> 
> *"Moderate" Fatah: Murdering Jewish children is "legitimate ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Moderate" Fatah: Murdering Jewish children is "legitimate human struggle" - Geller Report
> 
> 
> Nothing remotely human about it. Savages will never make peace. It is rooted in Islamic doctrine - unchangeable, immutable. And Democrats have made it their cause célèbre
> 
> 
> 
> gellerreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In *recent* days, PMW has exposed ... PA President Abbas has congratulated girls who participate in a summer camp dedicated to glorify *Dalal Al-Maghribi*, an arch-terrorist who murdered 35 Israelis, 12 of them were kids, in 1978. Note the fatigues the girls are wearing.
> 
> 
> *Palestine Authority, Fatah Continue To Glorify Terrorists ...*
> 
> 
> https://www.memri.org/reports/palestinian-authority-fatah-continue-glorify-terrorists
> 
> 
> ...
> *Jun 01, 2020* · Al-Hayat Al-Jadida published an *article on Dalal* Al-Mughrabi, "The Legend That Will Never Die," outlining her biography and repeating the Palestinian version of the attack, which falsely describes it as an attack on soldiers rather than civilians. Describing the attack as a legitimate and heroic military action, the *article* stated: "Al-Mughrabi ...
> I try not to rant...  But the facts are a matter of records.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Major deflection. None of all that addressed my post.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

*BLUF*:  Nonsense!  It addressed "exactly" your claim that:

​
The Arab Palestinians had to cross borders for the saga of Dalal Mughrabi to be true.



P F Tinmore said:


> Major deflection. None of all that addressed my post.


*(COMMENT)*

The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP)_ (the PLO, Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and other Palestinian groups)_ crossed into Lebanon, then out of Lebanon and into Israel. This is a very famous story. Only you seem to disagree based on reasons you have yet to explain.


"On March 11, 1978, 11 Fatah members led by the 18-year-old female Dalal Mughrabi travelled from Lebanon and killed an American tourist on the beach. They then hijacked a bus on the Coastal Road near Haifa, and en route to Tel Aviv commandeered a second bus. After a lengthy chase and shootout, 38 Israeli civilians, including 13 children, were killed and 76 wounded.[9] This massacre was the proximate cause of the Israeli invasion three days later.[10]"​​*Footnotes From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*​______________________________________________​[9]  Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Statement to the press by Prime Minister Begin on the massacre of Israelis on the Haifa-Tel Aviv Road Archived June 24, 2009, at the Wayback Machine. Historical Documents Archive: March 12, 1978.​[10]  Cobban, p. 94, Shlaim p. 369​



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> the 18-year-old female Dalal Mughrabi travelled from Lebanon and killed an American tourist on the beach.


Israel does not have a border with Lebanon. Only an armistice line.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

*BLUF*: Again, this has been a revolving mistake with you.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 18-year-old female Dalal Mughrabi travelled from Lebanon and killed an American tourist on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not have a border with Lebanon. Only an armistice line.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

First, since *Security Council resolution 425 (1978)*, there has been a very firm and strict respect for the territorial integrity, sovereignty and political independence of Lebanon within its internationally recognized boundaries.” The original “international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain. Today, this boundary, with minor changes, has been maintained and was last reinforced by way of *A/54/914 S/2000/564 12 June 2000* which the UNIFIL Peacekeepers Teams maintain today.

The current agreement, no matter what you call it, is the “international boundary between Israel and Lebanon" as we see it today.



​


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF*: Again, this has been a revolving mistake with you.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 18-year-old female Dalal Mughrabi travelled from Lebanon and killed an American tourist on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not have a border with Lebanon. Only an armistice line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, since *Security Council resolution 425 (1978)*, there has been a very firm and strict respect for the territorial integrity, sovereignty and political independence of Lebanon within its internationally recognized boundaries.” The original “international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain. Today, this boundary, with minor changes, has been maintained and was last reinforced by way of *A/54/914 S/2000/564 12 June 2000* which the UNIFIL Peacekeepers Teams maintain today.
> 
> The current agreement, no matter what you call it, is the “international boundary between Israel and Lebanon" as we see it today.
> 
> View attachment 366766​
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> First, since *Security Council resolution 425 (1978)*, there has been a very firm and strict respect for the *territorial integrity, sovereignty and political independence of Lebanon* within its internationally recognized boundaries.”


Israeli boundaries were not mentioned


RoccoR said:


> The original “international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain.


Uhhh, there was no Israel in 1923.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

*BLUF:  *I see we are having a reading comprehension problem with you.



RoccoR said:


> First, since *Security Council resolution 425 (1978)*, there has been a very firm and strict respect for the territorial integrity, sovereignty and political independence of Lebanon within its internationally recognized boundaries.”





P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli boundaries were not mentioned





RoccoR said:


> The original “international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain.





P F Tinmore said:


> Uhhh, there was no Israel in 1923.


*(COMMENT)*

Look, you can try and rationalize the position you hold, 'til the cows come home.  But in the end, 
◈  each boundary has twp-sides to it.  ​◈  the 1923 agreement doesn't mention Israel and Lebanon, because there were NO such states.  It was an agreement between two Allied Powers _(France and Great Britain)_.​◈  all the political actors understood that the territory after 1978 was divided between Lebanon, Syria, Jordan Egypt, and Israel.​
You are playing a hopeless effort to save oneself and one's argument in a face-saving measure.  I can only go so many rounds of this childishness before it becomes a ridiculous effort.  Anyone who reads the offerings and evidence I have submitted knows what the truth is.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:  *I see we are having a reading comprehension problem with you.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, since *Security Council resolution 425 (1978)*, there has been a very firm and strict respect for the territorial integrity, sovereignty and political independence of Lebanon within its internationally recognized boundaries.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli boundaries were not mentioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original “international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, there was no Israel in 1923.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Look, you can try and rationalize the position you hold, 'til the cows come home.  But in the end,
> ◈  each boundary has twp-sides to it.  ​◈  the 1923 agreement doesn't mention Israel and Lebanon, because there were NO such states.  It was an agreement between two Allied Powers _(France and Great Britain)_.​◈  all the political actors understood that the territory after 1978 was divided between Lebanon, Syria, Jordan Egypt, and Israel.​
> You are playing a hopeless effort to save oneself and one's argument in a face-saving measure.  I can only go so many rounds of this childishness before it becomes a ridiculous effort.  Anyone who reads the offerings and evidence I have submitted knows what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ◈ each boundary has twp-sides to it. ◈ the 1923 agreement doesn't mention Israel and Lebanon, because there were NO such states. It was an agreement between two Allied Powers _(France and Great Britain)_.


Indeed, but there were by 1924 and still good in 1949.

*Article V​*​

1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.





__





						The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				



So, what changed after 1949?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

*BLUF:  *Lebanon was given its Independence in November 1943 - on its release from the French Mandate.



RoccoR said:


> ◈ each boundary has twp-sides to it.
> ◈ the 1923 agreement doesn't mention Israel and Lebanon, because there were NO such states. It was an agreement between two Allied Powers _(France and Great Britain)_.





P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, but there were by 1924 and still good in 1949.
> 
> *Article V*​​1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.​​
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what changed after 1949?


*(COMMENT)*

Lebanon was dragged into the Arab-Israeli conflict, along with the rest of the Arab League in May 1948.   Once the Arab Liberation Army (ALA) _(formed by Fawzi al-Qawuqji, a former WWII Colonel of the Wehrmacht) _was defeated in the Northern Galilee Region in late 1948 and early 1949, Lebanon accepted an Armistice with Israel _(March 1949)_.  The Israeli-Lebanese Armistice Line remained relatively uneventful until the outbreak of the Six-Day War (1967). 

*(WHAT CHANGED)*

After the Six-Day War, and with the adoption of the *1969 Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties*, the UN decided that every state had a duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. That agreement essentially changed the way Armistice Lines were treated relative to an international agreement concluded between States in written form and governed by international law, whether embodied in a single instrument or in two or more related instruments and whatever its particular designation. 

*(RECOGNITION • WHAT HAS NOT CHANGED)*

The political existence of Israel is independent of recognition by the other state, including the Arab League. Israel has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts. (*Article 3 • Montevideo Convention 1933*)

The insistent denial in the express use of the term "Israel" in connection with borders and treaties, is merely subterfuge by trying to attach some unspoken meaning to such a connection is meaningless. * (Article 7 • The recognition of a state may be express or tacit.)*



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:  *Lebanon was given its Independence in November 1943 - on its release from the French Mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ each boundary has twp-sides to it.
> ◈ the 1923 agreement doesn't mention Israel and Lebanon, because there were NO such states. It was an agreement between two Allied Powers _(France and Great Britain)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but there were by 1924 and still good in 1949.
> 
> *Article V*​​1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.​​
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what changed after 1949?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Lebanon was dragged into the Arab-Israeli conflict, along with the rest of the Arab League in May 1948.   Once the Arab Liberation Army (ALA) _(formed by Fawzi al-Qawuqji, a former WWII Colonel of the Wehrmacht) _was defeated in the Northern Galilee Region in late 1948 and early 1949, Lebanon accepted an Armistice with Israel _(March 1949)_.  The Israeli-Lebanese Armistice Line remained relatively uneventful until the outbreak of the Six-Day War (1967).
> 
> *(WHAT CHANGED)*
> 
> After the Six-Day War, and with the adoption of the *1969 Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties*, the UN decided that every state had a duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. That agreement essentially changed the way Armistice Lines were treated relative to an international agreement concluded between States in written form and governed by international law, whether embodied in a single instrument or in two or more related instruments and whatever its particular designation.
> 
> *(RECOGNITION • WHAT HAS NOT CHANGED)*
> 
> The political existence of Israel is independent of recognition by the other state, including the Arab League. Israel has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts. (*Article 3 • Montevideo Convention 1933*)
> 
> The insistent denial in the express use of the term "Israel" in connection with borders and treaties, is merely subterfuge by trying to attach some unspoken meaning to such a connection is meaningless. * (Article 7 • The recognition of a state may be express or tacit.)*
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> After the Six-Day War, and with the adoption of the *1969 Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties*, the UN decided that every state had a duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect.


Palestine was not a party to the armistice agreements.(The armistice agreements applied only to military forces in Palestine.) and is not subject to them. The armistice lines run through Palestine without dividing Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was not a party to the armistice agreements.



Why would a non-existent nation be a party to anything?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

*BLUF: * I'm not sure this is telling us anything that is in dispute.  Nor am I sure that this is contributing to the overall understanding of the situation.  But it is important, in some measure, to understand the background to such long-running conflicts _(tribal feuds creating a large chasm on the political and social landscape)_ that are in danger of being lost to future generations, where only the shell of hatred remains.



RoccoR said:


> After the Six-Day War, and with the adoption of the *1969 Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties*, the UN decided that every state had a duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect.





P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was not a party to the armistice agreements.


*(COMMENT)*

No question, this is true.  The Palestine Government transitioned from being maintained by the Mandate Authority to the UN Trusteeship on 15 May 1948; a legal entity but not be a sovereign state.

◈  The UN immediately allowed the National Council for the Jewish State to establish a Provisional Government (Israel).​◈  The UN had been informed by the Arab Higher Committee that it rejected the notion of "partition" and all it implied.​
Palestine, as a "Region," remained.  Part of the Region became the self-governing institution of Israel; with the remainder of the Region was enveloped by components of the Arab League.

The parties to the conflict did not include the "Entity of Palestine."  And the "Entity of Palestine" possessed NO capacity to conclude such an agreement.  And since 1949 _(the years of the Armistice Agreements)_, no sustainable peace has been achieved.



P F Tinmore said:


> The armistice lines run through Palestine without dividing Palestine.


*(COMMENT)*

This is "Dancing with Words."  The "Entity of Palestine" sometimes referred to as the State of Palestine, speaks in terms of chaos and confusion.  One thing is for sure.  Palestine _(by whatever name description)_ cannot be a State possessing the capacity to conclude treaties or to exercise sovereignty IF
its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of supreme authority has been relinquished to "Israel."

◈   May 23, 2020 • Yumna Patel • Mondoweiss, *President Abbas declares end to agreements with Israel*, US; turns over responsibility on occupied lands to Israel, 19 May 2020.​
*(NOT MENTIONED • RELATED)*

The "Entity of Palestine" sometimes referred to as the "State of Palestine," periodically makes mention of UN Security Council Resolution (S/RES/1515) (2003) wherein the Security Council makes mention of:

◈  The immediate cessation of all acts of violence, including all acts of terrorism, provocation, incitement, and destruction.​​◈  Reaffirming its vision of a  region where two  States,  Israel and  Palestine,  live side-by-side within secure and recognized borders.​
Please make note that in the near 20 years since S/RES/1515, the status of the "Entity of Palestine" has not become any clearer.  And the effort towards the "Entity" becoming a viable national concern has worsened, → not been advanced.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel’s Losing Battle: Palestine Advocacy in the University
					

The majority of suppression of Palestine advocacy in the US targets university students and faculty.




					al-shabaka.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel’s Losing Battle: Palestine Advocacy in the University
> 
> 
> The majority of suppression of Palestine advocacy in the US targets university students and faculty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al-shabaka.org



That's awful!
No suppression of speech in any Muslim nation, eh?
Say anything you want in Gaza or the (ever shrinking) West Bank, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF: * I'm not sure this is telling us anything that is in dispute.  Nor am I sure that this is contributing to the overall understanding of the situation. But it is important, in some measure, to understand the background to such long-running conflicts _(tribal feuds creating a large chasm on the political and social landscape)_ that are in danger of being lost to future generations, where only the shell of hatred remains.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the Six-Day War, and with the adoption of the *1969 Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties*, the UN decided that every state had a duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the armistice agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No question, this is true.  The Palestine Government transitioned from being maintained by the Mandate Authority to the UN Trusteeship on 15 May 1948; a legal entity but not be a sovereign state.
> 
> ◈  The UN immediately allowed the National Council for the Jewish State to establish a Provisional Government (Israel).​◈  The UN had been informed by the Arab Higher Committee that it rejected the notion of "partition" and all it implied.​
> Palestine, as a "Region," remained.  Part of the Region became the self-governing institution of Israel; with the remainder of the Region was enveloped by components of the Arab League.
> 
> The parties to the conflict did not include the "Entity of Palestine."  And the "Entity of Palestine" possessed NO capacity to conclude such an agreement.  And since 1949 _(the years of the Armistice Agreements)_, no sustainable peace has been achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The armistice lines run through Palestine without dividing Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is "Dancing with Words."  The "Entity of Palestine" sometimes referred to as the State of Palestine, speaks in terms of chaos and confusion.  One thing is for sure.  Palestine _(by whatever name description)_ cannot be a State possessing the capacity to conclude treaties or to exercise sovereignty IF
> its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of supreme authority has been relinquished to "Israel."
> 
> ◈   May 23, 2020 • Yumna Patel • Mondoweiss, *President Abbas declares end to agreements with Israel*, US; turns over responsibility on occupied lands to Israel, 19 May 2020.​
> *(NOT MENTIONED • RELATED)*
> 
> The "Entity of Palestine" sometimes referred to as the "State of Palestine," periodically makes mention of UN Security Council Resolution (S/RES/1515) (2003) wherein the Security Council makes mention of:
> 
> ◈  The immediate cessation of all acts of violence, including all acts of terrorism, provocation, incitement, and destruction.​​◈  Reaffirming its vision of a  region where two  States,  Israel and  Palestine,  live side-by-side within secure and recognized borders.​
> Please make note that in the near 20 years since S/RES/1515, the status of the "Entity of Palestine" has not become any clearer.  And the effort towards the "Entity" becoming a viable national concern has worsened, → not been advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Palestine is Palestine. The Palestinians do not cater to the political opinion of foreigners.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is Palestine. The Palestinians do not cater to the political opinion of foreigners.


*(QUESTION)*

And how is that working out for them - so far?




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is Palestine. The Palestinians do not cater to the political opinion of foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> And how is that working out for them - so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Things are looking up.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF: * I'm not sure this is telling us anything that is in dispute.  Nor am I sure that this is contributing to the overall understanding of the situation. But it is important, in some measure, to understand the background to such long-running conflicts _(tribal feuds creating a large chasm on the political and social landscape)_ that are in danger of being lost to future generations, where only the shell of hatred remains.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the Six-Day War, and with the adoption of the *1969 Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties*, the UN decided that every state had a duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the armistice agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No question, this is true.  The Palestine Government transitioned from being maintained by the Mandate Authority to the UN Trusteeship on 15 May 1948; a legal entity but not be a sovereign state.
> 
> ◈  The UN immediately allowed the National Council for the Jewish State to establish a Provisional Government (Israel).​◈  The UN had been informed by the Arab Higher Committee that it rejected the notion of "partition" and all it implied.​
> Palestine, as a "Region," remained.  Part of the Region became the self-governing institution of Israel; with the remainder of the Region was enveloped by components of the Arab League.
> 
> The parties to the conflict did not include the "Entity of Palestine."  And the "Entity of Palestine" possessed NO capacity to conclude such an agreement.  And since 1949 _(the years of the Armistice Agreements)_, no sustainable peace has been achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The armistice lines run through Palestine without dividing Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is "Dancing with Words."  The "Entity of Palestine" sometimes referred to as the State of Palestine, speaks in terms of chaos and confusion.  One thing is for sure.  Palestine _(by whatever name description)_ cannot be a State possessing the capacity to conclude treaties or to exercise sovereignty IF
> its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of supreme authority has been relinquished to "Israel."
> 
> ◈   May 23, 2020 • Yumna Patel • Mondoweiss, *President Abbas declares end to agreements with Israel*, US; turns over responsibility on occupied lands to Israel, 19 May 2020.​
> *(NOT MENTIONED • RELATED)*
> 
> The "Entity of Palestine" sometimes referred to as the "State of Palestine," periodically makes mention of UN Security Council Resolution (S/RES/1515) (2003) wherein the Security Council makes mention of:
> 
> ◈  The immediate cessation of all acts of violence, including all acts of terrorism, provocation, incitement, and destruction.​​◈  Reaffirming its vision of a  region where two  States,  Israel and  Palestine,  live side-by-side within secure and recognized borders.​
> Please make note that in the near 20 years since S/RES/1515, the status of the "Entity of Palestine" has not become any clearer.  And the effort towards the "Entity" becoming a viable national concern has worsened, → not been advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is Palestine. The Palestinians do not cater to the political opinion of foreigners.
Click to expand...


_"Palestine is Palestine"_...

Is that why most Arabs can't pronounce that word 
without having to learn a foreign language?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli occupation forces destroy a Palestinian industrial facility in al-Khalil, Occupied West Bank, today. Photo by Mashhour Wahwah.






This is why Palestinians have to work in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Were the Palestinian rockets damaged?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



So when she went on a rant specifically referring to _*"my Jewish colleagues"*,_
it wasn't antisemitic or it wasn't about Jews?

Try less insult people's intelligence,
might help your stench of racism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Israel lobby has spent $2 million to defeat Ilhan Omar*


Late last week, a report in _Vice News_ accused Rep. Ilhan Omar of using an antisemitic trope in a campaign mailer in which she highlighted her primary opponent’s Wall Street donations.

With that, an enduring national controversy was reignited.

*Members of both parties spent months last year lambasting the progressive Minnesota Congresswoman, branding her antisemitic for claiming that the pro-Israel lobby influences US policy and discourse with its political spending.

As the controversy’s latest installment plays out, federal campaign finance records show the pro-Israel lobby is doing just that — spending heavy in an attempt to oust Omar.* The freshman lawmaker is locked in a primary race with Antone Melton-Meaux, a moderate, pro-Israel lobby backed candidate. A _Mondoweiss_ analysis of Federal Election Commission records and Facebook’s ad library found pro-Israel PACs have injected around $2 million into the race through multiple channels. 

As Omar’s critics once again cry “antisemitism,” her supporters see the lobby’s latest donations as vindication and more clear evidence that it uses its financial might to influence the American political process. 









						The Israel lobby has spent $2 million to defeat Ilhan Omar
					

A Mondoweiss analysis of Federal Election Commission records and Facebook’s ad library found pro-Israel PACs have spend around $2 million in an effort to defeat Rep. Ilhan Omar.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _

*BLUF:*  The pro-Israeli Lobby (nfi) are Americans.  American influencing Congress and Congressional Elections is NOT illegal, or even the slightest bit wrong.

"[L I N K]  The lobby consists of secular, Christian, and Jewish-American individuals and groups.​The largest pro-Israel lobbying group is Christians United for Israel.​The American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) is a leading organization within the lobby,​speaking on behalf of a coalition of American Jewish groups."​


P F Tinmore said:


> *The Israel lobby has spent $2 million to defeat Ilhan Omar** the pro-Israel lobby is doing just that — spending heavy in an attempt to oust Omar.*


*(COMMENT)*

Well, according to - *MSNBC* - and - *Maplight* - "it costs a lot of money to win a seat in Congress, but how much exactly? MapLight has conducted an analysis of money raised by members of the 113th Congress who won election in 2012."

*Data*:​
*House members*, on average, each raised *$1,689,580*, an average of *$2,315 every day* during the 2012 cycle.
*Senators*, on average, each raised *$10,476,451*, an average of *$14,351 every day* during the 2012 cycle.
So, in America, if you are out to win a Congressional Seat, $2M is not an over the top number.  The pro-Israeli Lobby _(who are themselves American)_ are not spending heavily.  It is an average monetary effort.

*(QUESTIONs)*

So what is your beef?  
Don't you like the system?

I suggest that if you have a legitimate concern that you get involved in the "Campaign Reform"  movement.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:*  The pro-Israeli Lobby (nfi) are Americans.  American influencing Congress and Congressional Elections is NOT illegal, or even the slightest bit wrong.
> 
> "[L I N K]  The lobby consists of secular, Christian, and Jewish-American individuals and groups.​The largest pro-Israel lobbying group is Christians United for Israel.​The American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) is a leading organization within the lobby,​speaking on behalf of a coalition of American Jewish groups."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel lobby has spent $2 million to defeat Ilhan Omar** the pro-Israel lobby is doing just that — spending heavy in an attempt to oust Omar.*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, according to - *MSNBC* - and - *Maplight* - "it costs a lot of money to win a seat in Congress, but how much exactly? MapLight has conducted an analysis of money raised by members of the 113th Congress who won election in 2012."
> 
> *Data*:​
> *House members*, on average, each raised *$1,689,580*, an average of *$2,315 every day* during the 2012 cycle.
> *Senators*, on average, each raised *$10,476,451*, an average of *$14,351 every day* during the 2012 cycle.
> So, in America, if you are out to win a Congressional Seat, $2M is not an over the top number.  The pro-Israeli Lobby _(who are themselves American)_ are not spending heavily.  It is an average monetary effort.
> 
> *(QUESTIONs)*
> 
> So what is your beef?
> Don't you like the system?
> 
> I suggest that if you have a legitimate concern that you get involved in the "Campaign Reform"  movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Of course you missed the point.

Ilhan Omar was called anti Semitic for bringing up the fact that the lobby buys elections. Now they are trying to buy an election.

It's all about the Benjamins, baby.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:*  The pro-Israeli Lobby (nfi) are Americans.  American influencing Congress and Congressional Elections is NOT illegal, or even the slightest bit wrong.
> 
> "[L I N K]  The lobby consists of secular, Christian, and Jewish-American individuals and groups.​The largest pro-Israel lobbying group is Christians United for Israel.​The American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) is a leading organization within the lobby,​speaking on behalf of a coalition of American Jewish groups."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel lobby has spent $2 million to defeat Ilhan Omar** the pro-Israel lobby is doing just that — spending heavy in an attempt to oust Omar.*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, according to - *MSNBC* - and - *Maplight* - "it costs a lot of money to win a seat in Congress, but how much exactly? MapLight has conducted an analysis of money raised by members of the 113th Congress who won election in 2012."
> 
> *Data*:​
> *House members*, on average, each raised *$1,689,580*, an average of *$2,315 every day* during the 2012 cycle.
> *Senators*, on average, each raised *$10,476,451*, an average of *$14,351 every day* during the 2012 cycle.
> So, in America, if you are out to win a Congressional Seat, $2M is not an over the top number.  The pro-Israeli Lobby _(who are themselves American)_ are not spending heavily.  It is an average monetary effort.
> 
> *(QUESTIONs)*
> 
> So what is your beef?
> Don't you like the system?
> 
> I suggest that if you have a legitimate concern that you get involved in the "Campaign Reform"  movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you missed the point.
> 
> Ilhan Omar was called anti Semitic for bringing up the fact that the lobby buys elections. Now they are trying to buy an election.
> 
> It's all about the Benjamins, baby.
Click to expand...


She may not like the system, criticize it and suggest a change,
but she doesn't seem to bother *when non-Jews *are involved in same activity.

Including her own donors.

Care to explain?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _

*BLUF:* Every year, the cost of pursuing a Congressional Seat goes up.



P F Tinmore said:


> Of course you missed the point.
> 
> Ilhan Omar was called anti Semitic for bringing up the fact that the lobby buys elections. Now they are trying to buy an election.
> 
> It's all about the Benjamins, baby.


*(COMMENT)*

And you can bet your ass that the Honorable Ihan Omar spent her $2M on her seat as well.  But you have to understand this:


			
				FOX News said:
			
		

> In a stunning reversal of the nation's federal campaign finance laws, the Supreme Court ruled 5-4 Thursday that free-speech rights permit groups like corporations and labor unions to directly spend on political campaigns, prompting the White House to pledge "forceful" action to undercut the decision.






Remember, that in the view of many people, what political footprint the Honorable Ihan Omar has left behind is unacceptable.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:* Every year, the cost of pursuing a Congressional Seat goes up.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you missed the point.
> 
> Ilhan Omar was called anti Semitic for bringing up the fact that the lobby buys elections. Now they are trying to buy an election.
> 
> It's all about the Benjamins, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> And you can bet your ass that the Honorable Ihan Omar spent her $2M on her seat as well.  But you have to understand this:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX News said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a stunning reversal of the nation's federal campaign finance laws, the Supreme Court ruled 5-4 Thursday that free-speech rights permit groups like corporations and labor unions to directly spend on political campaigns, prompting the White House to pledge "forceful" action to undercut the decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 369408
> Remember, that in the view of many people, what political footprint the Honorable Ihan Omar has left behind is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

*llhan Omar: Anti-Semitism? Or Fear of Open Debate on Israel?*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _

*BLUF:* Anti-Semitism is a form of fear.



P F Tinmore said:


> *llhan Omar: Anti-Semitism? Or Fear of Open Debate on Israel?*


*(COMMENT)*

There is no fear in a debate with the Honorable Ihan Omar.  But there is an objection to engaging in a useless encounter where, no matter what the truth is, the argument is redundant and the same tired justifications are presented (as if the pro-Arab Palestinians/anti-Semitist had some moral right).




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:* Anti-Semitism is a form of fear.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *llhan Omar: Anti-Semitism? Or Fear of Open Debate on Israel?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no fear in a debate with the Honorable Ihan Omar.  But there is an objection to engaging in a useless encounter where, no matter what the truth is, the argument is redundant and the same tired justifications are presented (as if the pro-Arab Palestinians/anti-Semitist had some moral right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I haven't heard Ilham Omar say anything that was anti Semitic. Everything I have heard is a mischaracterization of what she said. IOW they lied.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _

*BLUF:*  Representative Ihan Omar (*D-MN*) harbors anti-Semitic feelings, dating back to her commentary in February 2019. _(The cat is out of the bag.  The leopard doesn’t change its spots. And an apology, while accept practice, can’t change what she really thinks.)_  While being opposed to Israel's policies in the Middle East is not (in itself) being anti-Semitic, but to imply that Jewish Americans of being more loyal to Israel than America is to falsely accuse the Jewish community of intentions not in evidence _(suggesting Jews have "dual loyalty")_.



P F Tinmore said:


> I haven't heard Ilham Omar say anything that was anti Semitic. Everything I have heard is a mischaracterization of what she said. IOW they lied.


*(COMMENT)*

Representative Ihan Omar (5th District D-MN) is accusing AIPAC of the very thing she is doing today to support her bid for remaining in Congress and to oppose pro-Israeli feelings in America.

​


			
				Representative Ihan Omar ([B]D-MN[/B]) said:
			
		

> "There is absolutely nothing anti-Semitic about calling out the noxious role of [the American Israel Public Affairs Committee], which spends millions each year to buy U.S. political support for Israeli aggression and militarism against the Palestinian people."​​


​
Again, the Honorable Representative Ihan Omar has it wrong, in my opinion_ (one man's opinion)_ if she looks at the entire region, as opposed to one small sliver of dispute.  Of any of the nations which border Israel, none can claim to be more advanced than Israel.  None can claim to have a more stable government, a more prosperous commercial active trade in goods and services than Israel.  We are not just talking about Israel and the so-called government of Palestine_ (whether you choose Fatah or Hamas)(whichever is in charge)_.  If the Honorable Congresswoman would step back _(by a factor of ten, three times)_ and survey the reality of the terrain, she would not suggest, even for a moment, that the region would be better off under some Leadership _(similar to any adjacent country)_ then that of Israel.

When she comes up with a solution that has a reasonable expectation of working in the best interest of ALL inhabitants, then she might be worth giving her some attention.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:*  Representative Ihan Omar (*D-MN*) harbors anti-Semitic feelings, dating back to her commentary in February 2019. _(The cat is out of the bag.  The leopard doesn’t change its spots. And an apology, while accept practice, can’t change what she really thinks.)_  While being opposed to Israel's policies in the Middle East is not (in itself) being anti-Semitic, but to imply that Jewish Americans of being more loyal to Israel than America is to falsely accuse the Jewish community of intentions not in evidence _(suggesting Jews have "dual loyalty")_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard Ilham Omar say anything that was anti Semitic. Everything I have heard is a mischaracterization of what she said. IOW they lied.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Representative Ihan Omar (5th District D-MN) is accusing AIPAC of the very thing she is doing today to support her bid for remaining in Congress and to oppose pro-Israeli feelings in America.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Representative Ihan Omar ([B]D-MN[/B]) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There is absolutely nothing anti-Semitic about calling out the noxious role of [the American Israel Public Affairs Committee], which spends millions each year to buy U.S. political support for Israeli aggression and militarism against the Palestinian people."​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> Again, the Honorable Representative Ihan Omar has it wrong, in my opinion_ (one man's opinion)_ if she looks at the entire region, as opposed to one small sliver of dispute.  Of any of the nations which border Israel, none can claim to be more advanced than Israel.  None can claim to have a more stable government, a more prosperous commercial active trade in goods and services than Israel.  We are not just talking about Israel and the so-called government of Palestine_ (whether you choose Fatah or Hamas)(whichever is in charge)_.  If the Honorable Congresswoman would step back _(by a factor of ten, three times)_ and survey the reality of the terrain, she would not suggest, even for a moment, that the region would be better off under some Leadership _(similar to any adjacent country)_ then that of Israel.
> 
> When she comes up with a solution that has a reasonable expectation of working in the best interest of ALL inhabitants, then she might be worth giving her some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> but to imply that Jewish Americans of being more loyal to Israel than America


She didn't say that.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _

*BLUF:*  No only did I interpret it that way, but most of Congress did as well.

*House approves language denouncing anti-Semitism in wake of Ilhan Omar comments*



RoccoR said:


> but to imply that Jewish Americans of being more loyal to Israel than America





P F Tinmore said:


> She didn't say that.


*(COMMENT)*

This is not about her legitimate concerns.  This is about what kind of person she really is.  She knows she has stepped over the line, and back peddled over it with an apology.  But the mask has been lifted and her true nature opened up.










Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Debate Over Ilhan Omar Highlights New Willingness in U.S. to Question Power of Pro-Israeli Lobby*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _

*BLUF:*  Now you are just shifting the conversation _(from the related concepts of "Undue Political Influence" and "Campaign Reform" → to → the unrelated concept of the Improper Application of "Apartheid")_.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Debate Over Ilhan Omar Highlights New Willingness in U.S. to Question Power of Pro-Israeli Lobby*


*(COMMENT)*

I have noticed that one of the strongest propaganda techniques used by the pro-Arab Palestinian and pro-Arab Jihadist/Criminal Activist is the use of accusations without foundations.  In the one case, the pro-Arab Palestinian and pro-Arab Jihadist/Criminal Activist make the accusation that the political use of campaign contributions and political lobby practices are somehow improper, hinting at illegal, and of questionable loyalties → and in the other hand → that Israel is accused of "Apartheid" by applying border controls in the process immigration and customs enforcement - and crime prevention like every other country in the immediate region, throughout the Arab League and other countries globally.

*(QUESTION)*

So now that you've made it known that you believe there is the crime of "Apartheid" being practiced I ask the question of you:

◈  How does the enforcement of Articles 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulation of 1907 constitute a violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  How does the prosecution of criminal activity under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention constitute a violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  What "racial group" is dominating another "racial group" in violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  What regime is being maintained by the domination of this "racial group?"​
I do not believe that ANY of these questions or topics are issues that "posters will not read or discuss" here.  So, let's discuss by getting to the basics.  Go for it_*!*

Footnote_
"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in Paragraph 1 • Article 7 • Crimes Against Humanity • *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*List of Targets Leaked: Israel Fears Worst in ICC War Crimes Investigation *

When International Court of Justice (ICC) Prosecutor, Fatou Bensouda, confirmed last December that the Court has ample evidence to pursue a war crimes investigation in occupied Palestine, the Israeli government responded with the usual rhetoric, accusing the international community of bias and insisting on Israel’s ‘right to defend itself.’

Beneath the platitudes and typical Israeli discourse, the Israeli government knew too well that an ICC investigation into war crimes in Palestine could be quite costly. An investigation, in itself, represents an indictment of sorts. If Israeli individuals were to be indicted for war crimes, that is a different story, as it becomes a legal obligation of ICC members to apprehend the criminals and hand them over to the Court.

Bensouda insisted that “the Prosecutor is satisfied that there is a reasonable basis to initiate an investigation into the situation in Palestine under article 53(1) of the Rome Statute, and that the scope of the Court’s territorial jurisdiction comprises the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and Gaza (“Occupied Palestinian Territory”).” 


Upon its failure to halt the ICC legal procedures regarding its investigation of war crimes, Israel began to prepare for the worst. On July 15, Israeli daily newspaper, Haaretz, reported about a ‘secret list’ that was drawn up by the Israeli government. The list includes “between 200 and 300 officials”, ranging from politicians to military and intelligence officials, who are subject to arrest abroad, should the ICC officially open the war crimes investigation.

Names begin at the top of the Israeli political pyramid, among them Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and his current coalition partner, Benny Gantz.

The sheer number of Israeli officials on the list is indicative of the scope of the ICC’s investigation, and, somehow, is a self-indictment, as the names include former Israeli Defense Ministers – Moshe Ya’alon, Avigdor Lieberman and Naftali Bennett; current and former army chiefs of staffs – Aviv Kochavi, Benny Gantz and Gadi Eisenkot and current and former heads of internal intelligence, the Shin Bet – Nadav Argaman and Yoram Cohen.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

It's always amusing when worthless antisemites talk about the Israel lobby while doing nothing but posting endless crap from the lobby that has the biggest propaganda network in the world. 

 For the made up group we now call "Palestinian", the funds they rake in from Pallywood provide the very basis for their economy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *List of Targets Leaked: Israel Fears Worst in ICC War Crimes Investigation*
> 
> When International Court of Justice (ICC) Prosecutor, Fatou Bensouda, confirmed last December that the Court has ample evidence to pursue a war crimes investigation in occupied Palestine, the Israeli government responded with the usual rhetoric, accusing the international community of bias and insisting on Israel’s ‘right to defend itself.’
> 
> Beneath the platitudes and typical Israeli discourse, the Israeli government knew too well that an ICC investigation into war crimes in Palestine could be quite costly. An investigation, in itself, represents an indictment of sorts. If Israeli individuals were to be indicted for war crimes, that is a different story, as it becomes a legal obligation of ICC members to apprehend the criminals and hand them over to the Court.
> 
> Bensouda insisted that “the Prosecutor is satisfied that there is a reasonable basis to initiate an investigation into the situation in Palestine under article 53(1) of the Rome Statute, and that the scope of the Court’s territorial jurisdiction comprises the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and Gaza (“Occupied Palestinian Territory”).”
> 
> 
> Upon its failure to halt the ICC legal procedures regarding its investigation of war crimes, Israel began to prepare for the worst. On July 15, Israeli daily newspaper, Haaretz, reported about a ‘secret list’ that was drawn up by the Israeli government. The list includes “between 200 and 300 officials”, ranging from politicians to military and intelligence officials, who are subject to arrest abroad, should the ICC officially open the war crimes investigation.
> 
> Names begin at the top of the Israeli political pyramid, among them Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and his current coalition partner, Benny Gantz.
> 
> The sheer number of Israeli officials on the list is indicative of the scope of the ICC’s investigation, and, somehow, is a self-indictment, as the names include former Israeli Defense Ministers – Moshe Ya’alon, Avigdor Lieberman and Naftali Bennett; current and former army chiefs of staffs – Aviv Kochavi, Benny Gantz and Gadi Eisenkot and current and former heads of internal intelligence, the Shin Bet – Nadav Argaman and Yoram Cohen.



*An investigation, in itself, represents an indictment of sorts. If Israeli individuals were to be indicted for war crimes, that is a different story, as it becomes a legal obligation of ICC members to apprehend the criminals and hand them over to the Court. *

How many Palestinian war crimes will they investigate? 
How many Palestinian terrorists will they hand over?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:*  Now you are just shifting the conversation _(from the related concepts of "Undue Political Influence" and "Campaign Reform" → to → the unrelated concept of the Improper Application of "Apartheid")_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Debate Over Ilhan Omar Highlights New Willingness in U.S. to Question Power of Pro-Israeli Lobby*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have noticed that one of the strongest propaganda techniques used by the pro-Arab Palestinian and pro-Arab Jihadist/Criminal Activist is the use of accusations without foundations.  In the one case, the pro-Arab Palestinian and pro-Arab Jihadist/Criminal Activist make the accusation that the political use of campaign contributions and political lobby practices are somehow improper, hinting at illegal, and of questionable loyalties → and in the other hand → that Israel is accused of "Apartheid" by applying border controls in the process immigration and customs enforcement - and crime prevention like every other country in the immediate region, throughout the Arab League and other countries globally.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> So now that you've made it known that you believe there is the crime of "Apartheid" being practiced I ask the question of you:
> 
> ◈  How does the enforcement of Articles 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulation of 1907 constitute a violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  How does the prosecution of criminal activity under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention constitute a violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  What "racial group" is dominating another "racial group" in violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  What regime is being maintained by the domination of this "racial group?"​
> I do not believe that ANY of these questions or topics are issues that "posters will not read or discuss" here.  So, let's discuss by getting to the basics.  Go for it_*!*
> 
> Footnote_
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in Paragraph 1 • Article 7 • Crimes Against Humanity • *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Step by step, Israel is apartheid.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore, ,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:*  Now you are just shifting the conversation _(from the related concepts of "Undue Political Influence" and "Campaign Reform" → to → the unrelated concept of the Improper Application of "Apartheid")_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Debate Over Ilhan Omar Highlights New Willingness in U.S. to Question Power of Pro-Israeli Lobby*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have noticed that one of the strongest propaganda techniques used by the pro-Arab Palestinian and pro-Arab Jihadist/Criminal Activist is the use of accusations without foundations.  In the one case, the pro-Arab Palestinian and pro-Arab Jihadist/Criminal Activist make the accusation that the political use of campaign contributions and political lobby practices are somehow improper, hinting at illegal, and of questionable loyalties → and in the other hand → that Israel is accused of "Apartheid" by applying border controls in the process immigration and customs enforcement - and crime prevention like every other country in the immediate region, throughout the Arab League and other countries globally.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> So now that you've made it known that you believe there is the crime of "Apartheid" being practiced I ask the question of you:
> 
> ◈  How does the enforcement of Articles 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulation of 1907 constitute a violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  How does the prosecution of criminal activity under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention constitute a violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  What "racial group" is dominating another "racial group" in violation of Article 7 of the Rome Statues?​◈  What regime is being maintained by the domination of this "racial group?"​
> I do not believe that ANY of these questions or topics are issues that "posters will not read or discuss" here.  So, let's discuss by getting to the basics.  Go for it_*!*
> 
> Footnote_
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in Paragraph 1 • Article 7 • Crimes Against Humanity • *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Step by step, Israel is apartheid.
Click to expand...


No it is not.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ "P F Tinmore,"  _et al, _

*BLUF:*  In over 70 years of war, *IF* all thee ICC Prosecutor can assemble is a list of War Crimes against Israelis, *THEN* that is an indictment of anti-Semitism against the ICC and the Prosecutorial Process; even the Prosecutor specifically _(Fatou Bensouda)_.

*(∑)*  We are still observing the Pre-Trail Phase.  On that score, I am *NOT* prepared to make an accusation _(or sling mud)_ on the ICC; but prefer to see what the Court _(His Honor Judge Péter Kovács, Presiding Judge)_ has to say.  While the attorneys for the Prosecution _(Fatou Bensouda, Chief & James Stewart, Second Chair)_ have been outspoken and notified _(along with the Public Counsel for the Alleged Victims)_, there is* NO counsel for the defense* yet to even be assigned, let alone any disclosure of evidence or specific charges rendered against specific individuals.



P F Tinmore said:


> *List of Targets Leaked: Israel Fears Worst in ICC War Crimes Investigation*
> The list includes “between 200 and 300 officials”, ranging from politicians to military and intelligence officials, who are subject to arrest abroad, should the ICC officially open the war crimes investigation.





P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

It will be most interesting to hear what the Court has to say.  The news article, cited by "P F Tinmore" which revolves around the Prosecutor's public statements and leaked information that is 8 months old, is merely an attempt by the Prosecutor to gain public momentum and support.  This is not unlike most Prosecutorial strategies _(especially for those that are trying to gain fame)_.

And it will be interesting to see how the Court will address the fact that:   "The Rome Statute entered into force on 1 April 2015."   I'm waiting to see the fight over the Application of the Rome Statute pertaining to Retroactive Application and the implication of the criminal activity in violation of customary international law (CIL), as well as the defense against acts of terrorism on activity punishable under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.

AND THEN, there is the battle over the fact which requires the Court to interpret and apply its law consistently with ‘Internationally recognized Human Rights’ which includes the Right of the Israelis to self-determination and self-defense.

Yes - "P F Tinmore" may clap his hands all he wants, but there is so very much more that must be addressed before the case actually goes to trial.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:*  In over 70 years of war, *IF* all thee ICC Prosecutor can assemble is a list of War Crimes against Israelis, *THEN* that is an indictment of anti-Semitism against the ICC and the Prosecutorial Process; even the Prosecutor specifically _(Fatou Bensouda)_.
> 
> *(∑)*  We are still observing the Pre-Trail Phase.  On that score, I am *NOT* prepared to make an accusation _(or sling mud)_ on the ICC; but prefer to see what the Court _(His Honor Judge Péter Kovács, Presiding Judge)_ has to say.  While the attorneys for the Prosecution _(Fatou Bensouda, Chief & James Stewart, Second Chair)_ have been outspoken and notified _(along with the Public Counsel for the Alleged Victims)_, there is* NO counsel for the defense* yet to even be assigned, let alone any disclosure of evidence or specific charges rendered against specific individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *List of Targets Leaked: Israel Fears Worst in ICC War Crimes Investigation*
> The list includes “between 200 and 300 officials”, ranging from politicians to military and intelligence officials, who are subject to arrest abroad, should the ICC officially open the war crimes investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It will be most interesting to hear what the Court has to say.  The news article, cited by "P F Tinmore" which revolves around the Prosecutor's public statements and leaked information that is 8 months old, is merely an attempt by the Prosecutor to gain public momentum and support.  This is not unlike most Prosecutorial strategies _(especially for those that are trying to gain fame)_.
> 
> And it will be interesting to see how the Court will address the fact that:   "The Rome Statute entered into force on 1 April 2015."   I'm waiting to see the fight over the Application of the Rome Statute pertaining to Retroactive Application and the implication of the criminal activity in violation of customary international law (CIL), as well as the defense against acts of terrorism on activity punishable under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> AND THEN, there is the battle over the fact which requires the Court to interpret and apply its law consistently with ‘Internationally recognized Human Rights’ which includes the Right of the Israelis to self-determination and self-defense.
> 
> Yes - "P F Tinmore" may clap his hands all he wants, but there is so very much more that must be addressed before the case actually goes to trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

*                 What You Need to Know about the ICC Investigation of War Crimes in Occupied Palestine             * 
*Considering the number of UN resolutions that Israel has violated throughout the years – the perpetual occupation of Palestine, the siege on Gaza, and the elaborate system of apartheid imposed on Palestinians, finding Israel guilty of war crimes, among others “serious crimes” should be a straightforward matter.
*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:*  In over 70 years of war, *IF* all thee ICC Prosecutor can assemble is a list of War Crimes against Israelis, *THEN* that is an indictment of anti-Semitism against the ICC and the Prosecutorial Process; even the Prosecutor specifically _(Fatou Bensouda)_.
> 
> *(∑)*  We are still observing the Pre-Trail Phase.  On that score, I am *NOT* prepared to make an accusation _(or sling mud)_ on the ICC; but prefer to see what the Court _(His Honor Judge Péter Kovács, Presiding Judge)_ has to say.  While the attorneys for the Prosecution _(Fatou Bensouda, Chief & James Stewart, Second Chair)_ have been outspoken and notified _(along with the Public Counsel for the Alleged Victims)_, there is* NO counsel for the defense* yet to even be assigned, let alone any disclosure of evidence or specific charges rendered against specific individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *List of Targets Leaked: Israel Fears Worst in ICC War Crimes Investigation*
> The list includes “between 200 and 300 officials”, ranging from politicians to military and intelligence officials, who are subject to arrest abroad, should the ICC officially open the war crimes investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It will be most interesting to hear what the Court has to say.  The news article, cited by "P F Tinmore" which revolves around the Prosecutor's public statements and leaked information that is 8 months old, is merely an attempt by the Prosecutor to gain public momentum and support.  This is not unlike most Prosecutorial strategies _(especially for those that are trying to gain fame)_.
> 
> And it will be interesting to see how the Court will address the fact that:   "The Rome Statute entered into force on 1 April 2015."   I'm waiting to see the fight over the Application of the Rome Statute pertaining to Retroactive Application and the implication of the criminal activity in violation of customary international law (CIL), as well as the defense against acts of terrorism on activity punishable under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> AND THEN, there is the battle over the fact which requires the Court to interpret and apply its law consistently with ‘Internationally recognized Human Rights’ which includes the Right of the Israelis to self-determination and self-defense.
> 
> Yes - "P F Tinmore" may clap his hands all he wants, but there is so very much more that must be addressed before the case actually goes to trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *                 What You Need to Know about the ICC Investigation of War Crimes in Occupied Palestine             *
> *Considering the number of UN resolutions that Israel has violated throughout the years – the perpetual occupation of Palestine, the siege on Gaza, and the elaborate system of apartheid imposed on Palestinians, finding Israel guilty of war crimes, among others “serious crimes” should be a straightforward matter.
> *
Click to expand...

Wow did you use the bold font!
That's it...

So let's see, you couldn't address a single point,
and instead resort to mindlessly regurgitating the Prvada?


How more pathetically desperate can you get?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Zoha Khalili in the NYT on Kenneth Marcus's Resignation from the Dept. of Ed.*

Palestine Legal *opposed Kenneth Marcus’s anti-Palestinian agenda* when he orchestrated complaints against student activism at his Brandeis Center, and we fought it when Trump nominated him to head civil rights at the Dept. of Education.

The _New York Times_ reported this week that *Marcus resigned after we filed a complaint* to the Inspector General outlining the ways he violated the law in service of his anti-Palestinian agenda. 

_The complaint included data that showed that as civil rights chief, Mr. Marcus bypassed more than 400 older appeals to embrace the Zionist Organization of America’s._ 









						Zoha Khalili in the NYT on Kenneth Marcus's Resignation from the Dept. of Ed. — Palestine Legal
					

The  New York Times  reported this week that Marcus resigned after we filed a complaint to the Inspector General outlining the ways he violated the law in service of his anti-Palestinian agenda. The article features staff attorney Zoha Khalili.




					palestinelegal.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

We are losing Eliot Engel and Kenneth Marcus.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Zoha Khalili in the NYT on Kenneth Marcus's Resignation from the Dept. of Ed.*
> 
> Palestine Legal *opposed Kenneth Marcus’s anti-Palestinian agenda* when he orchestrated complaints against student activism at his Brandeis Center, and we fought it when Trump nominated him to head civil rights at the Dept. of Education.
> 
> The _New York Times_ reported this week that *Marcus resigned after we filed a complaint* to the Inspector General outlining the ways he violated the law in service of his anti-Palestinian agenda.
> 
> _The complaint included data that showed that as civil rights chief, Mr. Marcus bypassed more than 400 older appeals to embrace the Zionist Organization of America’s._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoha Khalili in the NYT on Kenneth Marcus's Resignation from the Dept. of Ed. — Palestine Legal
> 
> 
> The  New York Times  reported this week that Marcus resigned after we filed a complaint to the Inspector General outlining the ways he violated the law in service of his anti-Palestinian agenda. The article features staff attorney Zoha Khalili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palestinelegal.org



Well...it's usual, but still strange to see a supposed "lawfirm" 
so grossly manipulate the story for PR.

"Kenneth L. Marcus, the assistant secretary for civil rights at the U.S. Department of Education who helped craft new rules for how schools *must respond to allegations of sexual harassment and assault, *will step down from his post at the end of July, the department announced Thursday. "









						Top Education Civil Rights Official Who Oversaw Title IX Shift to Step Down
					

Assistant Secretary for Civil Rights Kenneth L. Marcus worked on rules for how schools must respond to accusations of sexual assault and harassment, and changed how the office for civil rights handles complaints.




					blogs.edweek.org
				




If these are 'their victories', then how do their losses look?

But we actually saw an example 2 weeks ago, 
when they went all about how they won in a case they actually lost,
and had to follow the orders of the complainant., but didn't have the integrity to admit.

Typical pallywood.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> We are losing Eliot Engel and Kenneth Marcus.



Deport them all 
And I'll celebrate it with you.

Why do half work?
give me more of those losses, each day!

I'll gladly watch Atlas Shrugged in real life...
and send you a congrats card - where do I sign?


----------



## rylah

No seriously, tell me P F Tinmore,
lets imagine a scenario where you all succeed,
turn America against Israel, and the whole world to boycott us.
Let's even add to the equation one of the Squad members, choose any you like -is in the WH.

What do you really imagine happens next?
What happens to your family if Israel is pushed to the brink?
What happens to America if the Jewish community made to feel unwelcome?

Because it usually starts with us but never ends there.
Of course you can try and bring an example of an empire that
didn't quickly end up in the dustbin of history, can you? Just curious...

Really think about that scenario...and tell me.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ "P F Tinmore,"  _et al, _

*BLUF:*  This is simply a meaningless comment to make.

To "violate" a resolution, the resolution must be "binding" and specific in its "demand."  
The manner in which you state "the perpetual occupation of Palestine" is ambiguous. 

◈  What established a binding limit to an 'occupation?"​◈  What is meant by the "occupation of Palestine?"  ​◈  When did the Israelis "occupy" - Palestine?​
Israel unilaterally withdrew from the Gaza Strip.  Israel has not instituted a siege on the Gaza Strip since the route of the Egyptian Governorship.  Military responses, as self-defense measures, have been made to quell offensive actions by the Arab Palestinian Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.



P F Tinmore said:


> Considering the number of UN resolutions that Israel has violated throughout the years – the perpetual occupation of Palestine, the siege on Gaza, and the elaborate system of apartheid imposed on Palestinians, finding Israel guilty of war crimes, among others “serious crimes” should be a straightforward matte*r.  *


*(COMMENT)*

What "elaborate system of apartheid imposed on Palestinians" are you specifically making reference?

Give me an example of these "war crimes" and others “serious crimes” you are eluding...  Do you know what a "war crime" is?



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ "P F Tinmore,"  _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:*  In over 70 years of war, *IF* all thee ICC Prosecutor can assemble is a list of War Crimes against Israelis, *THEN* that is an indictment of anti-Semitism against the ICC and the Prosecutorial Process; even the Prosecutor specifically _(Fatou Bensouda)_.
> 
> *(∑)*  We are still observing the Pre-Trail Phase.  On that score, I am *NOT* prepared to make an accusation _(or sling mud)_ on the ICC; but prefer to see what the Court _(His Honor Judge Péter Kovács, Presiding Judge)_ has to say.  While the attorneys for the Prosecution _(Fatou Bensouda, Chief & James Stewart, Second Chair)_ have been outspoken and notified _(along with the Public Counsel for the Alleged Victims)_, there is* NO counsel for the defense* yet to even be assigned, let alone any disclosure of evidence or specific charges rendered against specific individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *List of Targets Leaked: Israel Fears Worst in ICC War Crimes Investigation*
> The list includes “between 200 and 300 officials”, ranging from politicians to military and intelligence officials, who are subject to arrest abroad, should the ICC officially open the war crimes investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It will be most interesting to hear what the Court has to say.  The news article, cited by "P F Tinmore" which revolves around the Prosecutor's public statements and leaked information that is 8 months old, is merely an attempt by the Prosecutor to gain public momentum and support.  This is not unlike most Prosecutorial strategies _(especially for those that are trying to gain fame)_.
> 
> And it will be interesting to see how the Court will address the fact that:   "The Rome Statute entered into force on 1 April 2015."   I'm waiting to see the fight over the Application of the Rome Statute pertaining to Retroactive Application and the implication of the criminal activity in violation of customary international law (CIL), as well as the defense against acts of terrorism on activity punishable under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> AND THEN, there is the battle over the fact which requires the Court to interpret and apply its law consistently with ‘Internationally recognized Human Rights’ which includes the Right of the Israelis to self-determination and self-defense.
> 
> Yes - "P F Tinmore" may clap his hands all he wants, but there is so very much more that must be addressed before the case actually goes to trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *                 What You Need to Know about the ICC Investigation of War Crimes in Occupied Palestine             *
> *Considering the number of UN resolutions that Israel has violated throughout the years – the perpetual occupation of Palestine, the siege on Gaza, and the elaborate system of apartheid imposed on Palestinians, finding Israel guilty of war crimes, among others “serious crimes” should be a straightforward matter.
> *
Click to expand...

The gargantuan, bold text adds that touch of urgency and melodrama. Really, it does.

Where is this place called occupied Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israelis Are Protesting Netanyahu Like Never Before*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israelis Are Protesting Netanyahu Like Never Before*



Translation:

Tel-Aviv leftists protests PM Netanyahu,
and all of a sudden each one is "a sworn Likud voter"...
the rest of the country doesn't know what they're talking about.

Tinnie sees and starts delusionally drooling,
in desperate hope he might see "da day".

Days go by...and the disappointment,
some people some dreams.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Apartheid or one state: Has Jordan broken a political taboo?*

Therefore, it was encouraging to read comments made by Jordanian Prime Minister, Omar Razzaz, in an interview with the British Guardian newspaper on July 21.

 “You close the door to the two-state solution, I could very well look at this positively, if we’re clearly opening the door to a one-state democratic solution,” Razzaz said.

Razzaz was referring specifically in the context of Netanyahu’s decision to annex nearly a third of the West Bank and the Jordan Valley. The senior Jordanian official referred to Israel’s annexation policies as the “ushering in (of) a new apartheid state.









						Apartheid or one state: Has Jordan broken a political taboo?
					

What will it take for the idea of a two-state solution, which was hardly practical to begin with, to be completely abandoned? Every realistic assessment of the situation on the ground indicates, with palpable clarity, that there can never be a viable Palestinian state in parts of the West Bank...



					alhourriah.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘Jerusalem is Not the Capital of Israel’, Italian Court Tells RAI TV*

Flavio Insinna, host of the popular Italian TV show “L’Eredità” will have to deliver this statement next time he goes on the air: “International law does not recognize Jerusalem as the capital of the State of Israel.”

This official order has been dictated by the Rome Court (Tribunale di Roma) which, on August 5, ruled in favor of two Italian pro-Palestine organizations against Italian national public broadcasting company RAI, according to _The Palestine Chronicle._

After deliberation, judge Cecilia Pratesi conveyed the much-anticipated ruling: “The Italian State does not recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.” 









						'Jerusalem is Not the Capital of Israel', Italian Court Tells RAI TV
					

Flavio Insinna, host of the popular Italian TV show 'L'Eredità' will have to deliver this statement next time he goes on the air: 'International law does not recognize Jerusalem as the capita...



					www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘Jerusalem is Not the Capital of Israel’, Italian Court Tells RAI TV*
> 
> Flavio Insinna, host of the popular Italian TV show “L’Eredità” will have to deliver this statement next time he goes on the air: “International law does not recognize Jerusalem as the capital of the State of Israel.”
> 
> This official order has been dictated by the Rome Court (Tribunale di Roma) which, on August 5, ruled in favor of two Italian pro-Palestine organizations against Italian national public broadcasting company RAI, according to _The Palestine Chronicle._
> 
> After deliberation, judge Cecilia Pratesi conveyed the much-anticipated ruling: “The Italian State does not recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Jerusalem is Not the Capital of Israel', Italian Court Tells RAI TV
> 
> 
> Flavio Insinna, host of the popular Italian TV show 'L'Eredità' will have to deliver this statement next time he goes on the air: 'International law does not recognize Jerusalem as the capita...
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com



And ISIS say the same about Italy...

So when do Arabs get their half of Rome?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Apartheid or one state: Has Jordan broken a political taboo?*
> 
> Therefore, it was encouraging to read comments made by Jordanian Prime Minister, Omar Razzaz, in an interview with the British Guardian newspaper on July 21.
> 
> “You close the door to the two-state solution, I could very well look at this positively, if we’re clearly opening the door to a one-state democratic solution,” Razzaz said.
> 
> Razzaz was referring specifically in the context of Netanyahu’s decision to annex nearly a third of the West Bank and the Jordan Valley. The senior Jordanian official referred to Israel’s annexation policies as the “ushering in (of) a new apartheid state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid or one state: Has Jordan broken a political taboo?
> 
> 
> What will it take for the idea of a two-state solution, which was hardly practical to begin with, to be completely abandoned? Every realistic assessment of the situation on the ground indicates, with palpable clarity, that there can never be a viable Palestinian state in parts of the West Bank...
> 
> 
> 
> alhourriah.org



I think in your haste to dig for a headline
you missed the meaning of this historic address.

Jordan didn't mention one state would be a Pali state.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jewish Fed raged at “so-called Jews” protesting Chicago-Israel police ties*

Steven Nasatir, president of the Jewish United Fund/Jewish Federation of Chicago, was enraged.

Speaking to his board on 17 December 2015, he railed at the “so-called Jews” who had protested outside the JUF’s headquarters days earlier, according to confidential approved minutes seen by The Electronic Intifada.

Members of Jewish Voice for Peace and the non-Zionist congregation Tzedek Chicago had rallied to demand that the JUF end its role promoting ties between the Chicago Police Department and Israel.

It was among actions all over the country called for by Jewish Voice for Peace in solidarity with communities facing racism and Islamophobia.









						Jewish Fed raged at "so-called Jews" protesting Chicago-Israel police ties
					

Confidential minutes reveal Israel lobby group's anger over 2015 protest.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF destroys homes, water tank in West Bank
					

Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday demolished three Palestinian homes and a water tank in the West Bank districts of Jenin and Bethlehem.




					english.palinfo.com
				




BETHLEHEM/JENIN, (PIC)

Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday demolished three Palestinian homes and a water tank in the West Bank districts of Jenin and Bethlehem.

Local sources said that two Israeli bulldozers, accompanied by IOF soldiers, stormed Khirbet Sakariya area in Bethlehem and demolished two Palestinian homes inhabited by Ni’man As’ad and Luay As’ad and their families.

Meanwhile in Jenin, the IOF demolished a home of five Palestinians in Farasin village and destroyed a water tank used by the village’s residents for drinking and watering crops.

  Read more at 
IOF destroys homes, water tank in West Bank
@Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

IOF razes home in W. Bank village of Beit Sakariya
					

The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday morning demolished a Palestinian home in Khirbet Beit Sakariya hamlet, south of Bethlehem.




					english.palinfo.com
				




Local official Hasan Bureijia said the IOF razed a house belonging to Numan Saad in Beit Sakariya, which is isolated by the illegal settlement block of Gush Etzion.

Bureijia accused the Israeli occupation authority of stepping up its violations against Palestinian citizens and their property in this area to force them to leave it in order to carry out more settlement expansion projects. 

  Read more at  
IOF razes home in W. Bank village of Beit Sakariya
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

*It’s becoming increasingly clear that progressives don’t need to water down their message to cater to centrists *

On Tuesday the nurse, pastor and Black Lives Matters activist defeated the powerful long-term incumbent William Lacy Clay, a centrist, in Missouri’s Democratic primary election. As Bush’s district is heavily Democratic, the progressive activist is almost guaranteed to win in November, and will become the first black woman to represent Missouri in Congress.

They keep telling progressives to calm down and carry on with business as usual; that incrementalism rather than bold ideas are the way forward. That you must water down your progressive views if you want to connect with the American voter.

Bush refused to do that. She refused to water down her views on defunding the police; she refused to cater to corporate interests; and she refused to be cowed by underhand attacks. When Clay criticized Bush for being sympathetic towards the non-violent Boycott, Divest, and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which seeks to pressure Israel to comply with international law, she did not back down. “Cori Bush has always been sympathetic to the BDS movement, and she stands in solidarity with the Palestinian people, just as they have stood in solidarity with Black Americans fighting for their own lives,” her campaign said days before the election.









						Cori Bush has proved progressives are gaining strength – and that gives me hope | Arwa Mahdawi
					

It’s becoming increasingly clear that progressives don’t need to water down their message to cater to centrists




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian Christians issue a cry for hope, to end ‘exclusivity and apartheid’*






_Israeli policemen stand guard in front of Orthodox Christians as they stand on the Via Dolorosa on their way to the Church of the Holy Sepulchre during the Good Friday processions retracing the route Christians believe Jesus took to his crucifixion, in Jerusalem’s Old City on April 10, 2015. (Photo: Saeb Awad/APA Images) _

In a decisive document released earlier this month, Palestinian Christians insist that churches around the world bring their influence to what is happening in the cradle of Christianity_, _urging_,_ “We cannot serve God while remaining silent about the oppression of the Palestinians.”  Global Kairos for Justice, a community of human rights advocates—Palestinian Christians, their friends and supporters around the world—released “Cry for Hope: A Decisive Call for Action,” asking Christian supporters to sign onto the pledge and take actions to end Israel’s occupation, including boycotts against Israel. 









						Palestinian Christians issue a cry for hope, to end ‘exclusivity and apartheid’
					

Palestinian Christians and supporters urge supporters to take actions to end Israel’s occupation, including boycotts against Israel.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> IOF destroys homes, water tank in West Bank
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday demolished three Palestinian homes and a water tank in the West Bank districts of Jenin and Bethlehem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETHLEHEM/JENIN, (PIC)
> 
> Israeli occupation forces (IOF) on Monday demolished three Palestinian homes and a water tank in the West Bank districts of Jenin and Bethlehem.
> 
> Local sources said that two Israeli bulldozers, accompanied by IOF soldiers, stormed Khirbet Sakariya area in Bethlehem and demolished two Palestinian homes inhabited by Ni’man As’ad and Luay As’ad and their families.
> 
> Meanwhile in Jenin, the IOF demolished a home of five Palestinians in Farasin village and destroyed a water tank used by the village’s residents for drinking and watering crops.
> 
> Read more at
> IOF destroys homes, water tank in West Bank
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Demolished the shit out of them!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian woman injured in IOF raid succumbs to her wounds
					

The Palestinian young woman Dalia Samoudi, 23, was pronounced dead on Friday afternoon a few hours after she was shot by Israeli occupation forces (IOF) during a dawn raid on Jenin district in the West Bank.




					english.palinfo.com
				




The IOF at daybreak raided al-Jabriyat neighborhood in Jenin, broke into several Palestinian homes, and searched them amid heavy firing of live ammunition, tear gas canisters, and stun grenades.

The martyr’s family said that Samoudi woke up at dawn to feed her new-born baby, and when she heard the clashes she rushed to close the window to protect her infant from the tear gas before an IOF-fired live bullet hit her in the chest. 

  Read more at  
Palestinian woman injured in IOF raid succumbs to her wounds
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel is too weak to launch a new offensive against Gaza
					

Israeli war jets struck several targets in the north of the Gaza Strip on Sunday.




					english.palinfo.com
				




On Tuesday morning, the occupation forces opened fire on Palestinian areas inside the Gaza Strip. The army claimed that its soldiers opened fire at balloon launchers, from where Palestinians planned to launch explosive balloons towards Israeli settlements near the besieged territory. By Tuesday evening, the Israeli media had reported that at least 60 balloons had been launched from Gaza, setting fire to more than 250 acres across the nominal border.

The balloons are meant to be a deterrent to Israel, and a reminder that it should commit to the understandings about easing its siege imposed on the Gaza Strip. Given such rhetoric from the Israeli establishment, though, I spoke to senior Israeli and Palestinian observers to see what they think; the conclusion is that Israel is too weak to carry out its threats.

  Read more at  
Israel is too weak to launch a new offensive against Gaza
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is too weak to launch a new offensive against Gaza
> 
> 
> Israeli war jets struck several targets in the north of the Gaza Strip on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday morning, the occupation forces opened fire on Palestinian areas inside the Gaza Strip. The army claimed that its soldiers opened fire at balloon launchers, from where Palestinians planned to launch explosive balloons towards Israeli settlements near the besieged territory. By Tuesday evening, the Israeli media had reported that at least 60 balloons had been launched from Gaza, setting fire to more than 250 acres across the nominal border.
> 
> The balloons are meant to be a deterrent to Israel, and a reminder that it should commit to the understandings about easing its siege imposed on the Gaza Strip. Given such rhetoric from the Israeli establishment, though, I spoke to senior Israeli and Palestinian observers to see what they think; the conclusion is that Israel is too weak to carry out its threats.
> 
> Read more at
> Israel is too weak to launch a new offensive against Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Nominal border?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF*: The term "Nominal Law" is tricky, in that many believe it is an obsolete term.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nominal border?


*(COMMENT)*

I am told that the term "Nominal" indicates that the was a reprisal allowed under Customary Law.  Reprisal action is no longer considered legal.

A/RES/25/2625  [Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970)] essentially says that any demarcation must be respected the same as a border.



			
				International Law relating to Friendly Relations Solemnly proclaims the following principles said:
			
		

> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.
> 
> States have a duty to refrain from acts of reprisal involving the use of force.
> *SOURCE*:  A/RES/25/2625 (1970)



While the Hostile Arab Palestinians find themselves above the law, Israel is in a legal dilemma between following the law and the government's responsibility for self-defense and territorial integrity.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is too weak to launch a new offensive against Gaza
> 
> 
> Israeli war jets struck several targets in the north of the Gaza Strip on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday morning, the occupation forces opened fire on Palestinian areas inside the Gaza Strip. The army claimed that its soldiers opened fire at balloon launchers, from where Palestinians planned to launch explosive balloons towards Israeli settlements near the besieged territory. By Tuesday evening, the Israeli media had reported that at least 60 balloons had been launched from Gaza, setting fire to more than 250 acres across the nominal border.
> 
> The balloons are meant to be a deterrent to Israel, and a reminder that it should commit to the understandings about easing its siege imposed on the Gaza Strip. Given such rhetoric from the Israeli establishment, though, I spoke to senior Israeli and Palestinian observers to see what they think; the conclusion is that Israel is too weak to carry out its threats.
> 
> Read more at
> Israel is too weak to launch a new offensive against Gaza
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



That's what Hamas thinks,
but the result is the opposite.

And now what? How long will Qatar pay them off, until not giving a?
If you look carefully, Hamas is loosing power, they're no more than vassals for higher bid.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The term "Nominal Law" is tricky, in that many believe it is an obsolete term.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominal border?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am told that the term "Nominal" indicates that the was a reprisal allowed under Customary Law.  Reprisal action is no longer considered legal.
> 
> A/RES/25/2625  [Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970)] essentially says that any demarcation must be respected the same as a border.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> International Law relating to Friendly Relations Solemnly proclaims the following principles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.​​Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​​States have a duty to refrain from acts of reprisal involving the use of force.​*SOURCE*:  A/RES/25/2625 (1970)​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> While the Hostile Arab Palestinians find themselves above the law, Israel is in a legal dilemma between following the law and the government's responsibility for self-defense and territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




			
				RoccoR said:
			
		

> Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect.



The agreements prevent the movement of military forces. Palestine has no military forces.

Palestine was not a party to the agreements.

The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They do not change Palestine's international borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The term "Nominal Law" is tricky, in that many believe it is an obsolete term.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominal border?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am told that the term "Nominal" indicates that the was a reprisal allowed under Customary Law.  Reprisal action is no longer considered legal.
> 
> A/RES/25/2625  [Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970)] essentially says that any demarcation must be respected the same as a border.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> International Law relating to Friendly Relations Solemnly proclaims the following principles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.​​Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​​States have a duty to refrain from acts of reprisal involving the use of force.​*SOURCE*:  A/RES/25/2625 (1970)​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> While the Hostile Arab Palestinians find themselves above the law, Israel is in a legal dilemma between following the law and the government's responsibility for self-defense and territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The agreements prevent the movement of military forces. Palestine has no military forces.
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the agreements.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They do not change Palestine's international borders.
Click to expand...


*Palestine was not a party to the agreements. *

Because they weren't a nation then, aren't a nation now.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Scottish “friend of Israel” faked anti-Semitism for years*

A pro-Israel lobbyist in Scotland may lose his teaching job over a series of anti-Semitic posts he has admitted making.

Edward Sutherland is being investigated by the Scottish teaching regulator, _The Daily Record_ reported on Sunday.

Sutherland is head of religious and moral education at the Belmont Academy in Ayr.

A leading figure in the Confederation of Friends of Israel, Sutherland created a fake Facebook profile and used it to post anti-Semitism online.

Using the profile, he posed as a Palestine solidarity activist.









						Scottish "friend of Israel" faked anti-Semitism for years
					

Anti-Palestinian activist Edward Sutherland may lose teaching job over anti-Semitic posts.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How universities serve as outposts of Israeli colonial control*

*Enforcing Silence: Academic Freedom, Palestine and the Criticism of Israel, edited by David Landy, Ronit Lentin and Conor McCarthy, Zed Books (2020)* 







Few in academia today are better placed than Rabab Abdulhadi to narrate the administrative tyrannies and legal harassment which are the plight and bane of many professors.

Abdulhadi, an associate professor at San Francisco State University, was the target of three failed lawsuits filed by the pro-Israel Lawfare Project which aimed to silence her advocacy of Palestinian rights.

Her foreword to this collection of essays on the efforts of Israel and its supporters to suppress academic speech is apt: “I did not see my story as my private property or a particular experience; it reflected and represented the collective stories of public intellectuals inside and outside the academy who sought to speak up for justice in and for Palestine.”









						How universities serve as outposts of Israeli colonial control
					

Academic freedom arguments to protect speech on Palestine are insufficient.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The term "Nominal Law" is tricky, in that many believe it is an obsolete term.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominal border?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am told that the term "Nominal" indicates that the was a reprisal allowed under Customary Law.  Reprisal action is no longer considered legal.
> 
> A/RES/25/2625  [Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (1970)] essentially says that any demarcation must be respected the same as a border.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> International Law relating to Friendly Relations Solemnly proclaims the following principles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.​​Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​​States have a duty to refrain from acts of reprisal involving the use of force.​*SOURCE*:  A/RES/25/2625 (1970)​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> While the Hostile Arab Palestinians find themselves above the law, Israel is in a legal dilemma between following the law and the government's responsibility for self-defense and territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The agreements prevent the movement of military forces. Palestine has no military forces.
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the agreements.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They do not change Palestine's international borders.
Click to expand...

You're a bit confused with the terms you use. "Palestine has no military forces'' is an ill defined term because ''Palestine" has no sovereign territory over which a representative government has control.

Hamas has a ''military wing'' but that is little more than a loose assembly of Islamic terrorists who occasionally walk around in silly fashion parades wearing military style uniforms, 

It's been said that Hamas even has a ''navy''. Although, that navy seems to consist of some skiffs with outboard motors.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Master’s student, Tasneem Al- Qadi, under interrogation: Detention extended whilst banned from meeting her lawyer*









						Master’s student, Tasneem Al- Qadi, under interrogation: Detention extended whilst banned from meeting her lawyer
					

The Israeli occupation continues to suppress all means of activism against the occupation. Palestinians, including human rights defenders, activists, artists and students remain subject to prosecution and arrests by the Israeli occupation forces (IOF). In an attempt to break the will of those...




					www.addameer.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

At least two Palestinians were injured and many others suffocated from teargas today, as Israeli occupation forces attacked several protests against Israeli settlements and against the UAE-"Israel" normalization deal.


----------



## Hollie

Islamist agitators agreed to remove themselves from Israeli land after being confronted by Israeli police.


----------



## P F Tinmore

We have experienced Army raids on our home in the Middle of the night getting our front door smashed in. Before you could get out of the bed the soldiers were in the room. It is a awful experience and what their family go through is terrible.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli soldiers raid out house.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Arrest Hamada and spray pepper inside the house


----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						HOME - Days of Palestine
					






					daysofpalestine.com
				









Israeli settlers today attacked shepherds and cut olive trees in Masafer Yatta in the south of the West Bank, while others set up a mobile home on land in Beita town in the north of the West Bank as a prelude to taking over the land, according to Palestinian sources.

In Masafer Yatta, settlers from the illegal Maon settlement attacked shepherds as they were grazing their sheep in the open fields and forced them to take their sheep and leave the area, according to Fouad al-Imour, a local activist.

He said that in another incident, settlers from the illegal Mitpze Yair and Susyia settlements, built on expropriated Palestinian land in Masafer Yatta, cut hundreds of olive trees in the area.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza: Israel shells Hamas posts as rockets fired
					

Escalation of military action in Gaza continues for the eleventh day with rockets and tank fire




					www.middleeasteye.net
				




End the blockade and the balloons will stop.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOME - Days of Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daysofpalestine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers today attacked shepherds and cut olive trees in Masafer Yatta in the south of the West Bank, while others set up a mobile home on land in Beita town in the north of the West Bank as a prelude to taking over the land, according to Palestinian sources.
> 
> In Masafer Yatta, settlers from the illegal Maon settlement attacked shepherds as they were grazing their sheep in the open fields and forced them to take their sheep and leave the area, according to Fouad al-Imour, a local activist.
> 
> He said that in another incident, settlers from the illegal Mitpze Yair and Susyia settlements, built on expropriated Palestinian land in Masafer Yatta, cut hundreds of olive trees in the area.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Gaza: Israel shells Hamas posts as rockets fired
> 
> 
> Escalation of military action in Gaza continues for the eleventh day with rockets and tank fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End the blockade and the balloons will stop.



Hamas charter says otherwise.

Would you put your life on the line for that promise?


----------



## P F Tinmore

EXCLUSIVE: Biden aides apologise privately over attack on Linda Sarsour
					

In a private call with community activists, a recording of which was obtained by MEE, Biden campaign officials said statements against Sarsour were an 'egregious misstep'




					www.middleeasteye.net
				




Anger erupted after a Biden campaign spokesman had condemned Sarsour and suggested that she was antisemitic over her criticism of Israel.

Allison said she empathised with "the pain" that the campaign had caused to Arabs and Muslims by disavowing Sarsour.
"I am sorry that that happened. And I hope that whatever trust was broken, that this conversation is one small step to help build back the trust, but that is not the last time we have this conversation," Allison told the activists.

Sunday's call was off-the-record, but Middle East Eye obtained a recording of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Biden aides apologise privately over attack on Linda Sarsour
> 
> 
> In a private call with community activists, a recording of which was obtained by MEE, Biden campaign officials said statements against Sarsour were an 'egregious misstep'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anger erupted after a Biden campaign spokesman had condemned Sarsour and suggested that she was antisemitic over her criticism of Israel.
> 
> Allison said she empathised with "the pain" that the campaign had caused to Arabs and Muslims by disavowing Sarsour.
> "I am sorry that that happened. And I hope that whatever trust was broken, that this conversation is one small step to help build back the trust, but that is not the last time we have this conversation," Allison told the activists.
> 
> Sunday's call was off-the-record, but Middle East Eye obtained a recording of it.


When even Bernie can't pretend to ignore
the racist stench coming miles away from Miss Cockroach.

But I get how *someone (you) resorting to the N-word*,
in reference to Arabs supporting Israel, would adore her bigotry.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian child shot by Israel dies in detention
					

Muhammad Matar is second boy killed this year for allegedly handling Molotov cocktail.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian child shot by Israel dies in detention
> 
> 
> Muhammad Matar is second boy killed this year for allegedly handling Molotov cocktail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Child?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel releases BDS coordinator
					

Mahmoud Nawajaa freed without charges after 19 days.




					electronicintifada.net
				




An Israeli military court released human rights defender Mahmoud Nawajaa on Monday after detaining and interrogating him for 19 days.

Nawajaa is the general coordinator of the BDS – boycott, divestment and sanctions – movement.

Despite his prolonged interrogation, the Israeli military filed no charges and released Nawajaa unconditionally.

“The Israeli occupation and the settler-colonial apartheid regime arrested me to obstruct the BDS movement, distort its image and intimidate its activists,” Nawajaa said upon his release.

“But it failed once again today, before popular will and international solidarity – which are the strength of the BDS movement on the Palestinian, Arab and international levels.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Gaza: Four Palestinian Islamic Jihad Terrorists Accidentally Blow Themselves Up 

Such a shame.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rashida Tlaib Wins BIG Over Detroit City Council President*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*From science to classical music, Israel clamps down on Palestinian culture*
             The last months have seen Israel crack down on cultural figures and intellectuals in the occupied territories. Critics say the attacks are part of a larger strategy of suppressing Palestinian civil society.






Illustrative photo of a concert in Gaza City. (Emad Nassar/Flash90) 

Suhail Khoury and Rania Elias were arrested last month by the Jerusalem Police. A married couple, they are, respectively, the Palestinian directors of the Jerusalem Society for Music Teaching and Research, and the Yabous Cultural Center — two East Jerusalem institutions that were simultaneously raided at the time of their arrests. The police accused them of tax avoidance and fraud, but have yet to present them with any charges in relation to the allegations.

Khoury and Elias were not the only prominent figures to be targeted by the Israeli authorities last month. A few days earlier, Palestinian astrophysicist Imad Barghouthi was detained at a checkpoint while traveling from Al-Quds University to his home in the West Bank; he has been charged with incitement and remains in custody. And in late July, Ahmad Qatamesh, a Palestinian author and academic, was released after being held for seven months in administrative detention — a procedure by which Israel holds detainees without due process.

Not unique in themselves, each of these cases is part of a wider phenomenon of arrests and detentions of Palestinian academics, scientists, and cultural figures conducted by Israel for decades. Taken together, these practices can be viewed as part of a wider effort by the Israeli government to weaken Palestinian society by suppressing and undermining its knowledge producers, with the unstated objective of ensuring that only one state and society — a Jewish, Zionist one — thrives in Israel-Palestine.









						From science to classical music, Israel clamps down on Palestinian culture - +972 Magazine
					

The last months have seen Israel clamping down on cultural figures and intellectuals in the West Bank and East Jerusalem.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel lobby faces off with Palestinian rights movement in Ilhan Omar primary*
             The Democratic race for Minnesota's Fifth Congressional District has become the latest proxy war over the future of U.S. policy toward Israel.






The reputation of Minnesota Congresswoman Ilhan Omar as an unabashed critic of Israel and supporter of Palestinian rights, along with her other leftist political positions, has earned her great admiration from American progressives. But that reputation has fueled a serious primary challenge that will, two years after her emergence onto the U.S. national stage, come to a head on August 11, the date of the Democratic primary for Minnesota’s Fifth Congressional District.

Omar’s challenger, 47-year-old lawyer and mediator Antone Melton-Meaux, has harshly attacked Omar for her record on Israel during the congressional race. His stances have earned him the support of Israel lobby groups, which have raised over $500,000 for his candidacy, making up 20 percent of Melton-Meaux’s total campaign haul.

With hawkish Israel advocates lining up behind Melton-Meaux and the Palestinian rights movement going all in to support Omar, the race for Minnesota’s Fifth Congressional District has turned into a proxy war over the battle to shape U.S. policy toward Israel.









						Israel lobby faces off with Palestinian rights movement in Ilhan Omar primary - +972 Magazine
					

The Democratic race for Minnesota's Fifth Congressional District has become the latest proxy war over the future of U.S. policy toward Israel.




					www.972mag.com
				




*Ilhan Omar Easily Wins Primary Despite Media Hoopla*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli army orders removal of Palestinian flagpole for ‘security reasons’*






Security = Israel's standard bullshit excuse for everything.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli soldiers assault an old Palestinian farmer who is protesting against land seizure in a desperate attempt to protect his farmland in Tulkarem, occupied West Bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						One moment, please...
					





					daysofpalestine.ps
				




Herzl was far from the only Zionist to advocate for an alliance with anti-Semites, and this malign pattern still holds today.

In Ukraine, for example, Israel has been arming and training the Azov Battalion, a vehemently anti-Semitic, neo-Nazi militia.


One of Israel’s strongest political and moral allies in the present day is Christians United for Israel, an organisation which, based on dubious figures, claims a membership of some six million supporters.


The Christian Zionist group was founded by John Hagee, A US televangelist and mega-pastor with a lucrative line in “end times” theology books, DVDs and other assorted merchandise. Hagee once preached that Adolf Hitler was “a hunter” sent by God to chase the Jews “back” to Palestine in order to become colonial settlers and found the State of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						One moment, please...
					





					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Palestine activists held a rally for #Palestine at the New Zealand Parliament in Wellington, Aotearoa New Zealand.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Israel lawyer faked graffiti attack
					

Matthew Berlow lied that Palestine solidarity group was culprit.




					electronicintifada.net
				




A pro-Israel lawyer is facing a fine from the Scottish regulator after helping fabricate a graffiti attack on his home in Glasgow.

Using a fake “pro-Palestinian” persona, a fellow pro-Israel activist claimed on Facebook in January last year that there had been an attack on Matthew Berlow’s home.

“A certain Jewish lawyer woke up this morning to find ‘Free Palestine’ spray painted rather prominently – no idea who was responsible,” the imposter wrote under the fake name “Stevie.”

Smearing the Scottish Palestine Solidarity Campaign, Berlow replied in a comment underneath that the graffiti was “Typical SPSC behavior. Criminal.”

But Berlow has now admitted the attack never took place – and that he knew the “Stevie” poster was fake at the time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Pro-Israel lawyer faked graffiti attack
> 
> 
> Matthew Berlow lied that Palestine solidarity group was culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pro-Israel lawyer is facing a fine from the Scottish regulator after helping fabricate a graffiti attack on his home in Glasgow.
> 
> Using a fake “pro-Palestinian” persona, a fellow pro-Israel activist claimed on Facebook in January last year that there had been an attack on Matthew Berlow’s home.
> 
> “A certain Jewish lawyer woke up this morning to find ‘Free Palestine’ spray painted rather prominently – no idea who was responsible,” the imposter wrote under the fake name “Stevie.”
> 
> Smearing the Scottish Palestine Solidarity Campaign, Berlow replied in a comment underneath that the graffiti was “Typical SPSC behavior. Criminal.”
> 
> But Berlow has now admitted the attack never took place – and that he knew the “Stevie” poster was fake at the time.



Outrageous!!!

Only Palestinians are allowed to fabricate!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli bulldozers destroy 22 olive trees to build road for settlers
					

Israeli bulldozers on Wednesday uprooted 22 olive trees in a Palestinian grove in Ras Karkar village, west of Ramallah city in the occupied West Bank.




					english.palinfo.com
				




Israeli bulldozers on Wednesday uprooted 22 olive trees in a Palestinian grove in Ras Karkar village, west of Ramallah city in the occupied West Bank.

According to local sources, the bulldozing activities happened in Ras Abu Zeitun area, northeast of the village, in order to build a dirt road for Jewish settlers.

Israeli soldiers also prevented local farmers from reaching their groves and lands and encircled some of them with barbed wire.

  Read more at  
Israeli bulldozers destroy 22 olive trees to build road for settlers
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bulldozers destroy 22 olive trees to build road for settlers
> 
> 
> Israeli bulldozers on Wednesday uprooted 22 olive trees in a Palestinian grove in Ras Karkar village, west of Ramallah city in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli bulldozers on Wednesday uprooted 22 olive trees in a Palestinian grove in Ras Karkar village, west of Ramallah city in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> According to local sources, the bulldozing activities happened in Ras Abu Zeitun area, northeast of the village, in order to build a dirt road for Jewish settlers.
> 
> Israeli soldiers also prevented local farmers from reaching their groves and lands and encircled some of them with barbed wire.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli bulldozers destroy 22 olive trees to build road for settlers
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


Difficult to know if any of that is true or accurate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Zionist Campaign Against Free Speech On Campus
					

For more than 40 years, the Washington Report on Middle East Affairs has been essential reading for the nation’s most sophisticated populace. Our readers rely on us for the most comprehensive, analytical coverage of news from the Middle East, Muslim countries, Europe, and the United States.




					www.wrmea.org
				





At the same time, however, the avalanche of attacks on free speech reveals the lobby’s insecurities over the extent to which Palestinian advocacy has entered into mainstream organizations and especially college campuses. “It has become less of a taboo to advocate for Palestine,” Mattar explained, as the “bonds between Palestine advocates and mainstream organizations are becoming more acceptable. Despite all these attacks and harassment, it is rooted in a just cause and nothing can change that reality.”

“As the movement grows in the United States, so does the effort at suppression,” LaHood noted. The pro-Israel lobby “exerts pressure on schools to crack down.” Tactics include urging donors to threaten to withdraw funding as well as threats to spread publicity that might weaken community support for universities.


----------



## Hollie

Gee, whiz. Has the WRMEA really been essential reading for the nation’s most sophisticated populace?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JVP Joins Successful Campaign for Omar, Squad Reelection Bids
					

For more than 40 years, the Washington Report on Middle East Affairs has been essential reading for the nation’s most sophisticated populace. Our readers rely on us for the most comprehensive, analytical coverage of news from the Middle East, Muslim countries, Europe, and the United States.




					www.wrmea.org
				




*Waging Peace*
Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP) conducted a grassroots promotional and fundraising campaign this summer in support of incumbent pro-Palestinian “Squad” members facing Democratic primary elections. 

JVP Action, a year-old political arm of the progressive Jewish advocacy group, secured the support of high-profile pro-Palestinian activists on behalf of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s landslide victory on Aug. 11 over Antone Melton-Meaux, who was heavily funded by the Israel lobby. Angela Davis, Naomi Klein and Omar herself were among the participants in JVP-sponsored fundraising webinars just prior to the primary election in Minnesota’s fifth congressional district.

“Those luminaries were showing up for Ilhan,” the most targeted and heavily vilified member of the Squad, JVP Executive Director Stefanie Fox noted. Other Squad members include Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY)—both of whom cruised to victory in this summer’s primaries—as well as Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-MA), who was unopposed. 

Nevertheless, the landslide victories of the Squad, as well as the triumph of like-minded newcomers, headlined by pro-Palestinian Jamaal Bowman—who crushed 16-term incumbent and Israel lobby stalwart Eliot Engel in New York’s 16th congressional district—underscores growing pressure on the uncritically pro-Israeli Democratic mainstream.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish settler torch agricultural land in W. Bank town of Mikhmas
					

A group of Jewish settlers on Saturday set fire to swaths of agricultural land belonging to Palestinian citizens in Mikhmas town in the northeast of Occupied Jerusalem.




					english.palinfo.com
				










According to local sources, a horde of settlers were seen touring an area near Mikhmas town before entering a Palestinian-owned grove and then setting trees ablaze.

Eyewitnesses said that the settlers fled the area and ran towards illegal settlements near the town.  

Many olive trees were burned in the fire after the local residents experienced difficulty in extinguishing and controlling the flames due to the rugged nature of the area and the presence of Israeli soldiers who prevented them from reaching some plots of land. 

  Read more at  
Jewish settler torch agricultural land in W. Bank town of Mikhmas
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians, as usual.

*State of Palestine: Protesters clash with Israeli armed forces during anti-settlement march*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian family in the occupied West Bank unable to build a home*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Search for new director of U of T law faculty’s International Human Rights Program leads to resignations, allegations of interference
					

After the dean is accused of rescinding an offer to a prominent international academic under pressure over her views, the university says no offers were revoked.




					www.thestar.com
				




The faculty advisory board of the International Human Rights Program (IHRP) at the University of Toronto’s Faculty of Law has resigned following a controversy over the hiring of a new director for the program.

Edward Iacobucci, dean of the prestigious law school, has come under fire, accused of rescinding an offer of directorship to prominent international academic Valentina Azarova.

Several national and international scholars wrote to the university to express their consternation that the reversal came after reports of pressure from a sitting judge — a major donor to the faculty. He reportedly expressed concerns in private over Azarova’s past work on the issue of Israel’s human rights abuses in Palestine. All the letters mentioned here have been seen by the Star.


----------



## P F Tinmore

84% of Canadians think the ICC should investigate Israeli officials over alleged war crimes
					

A new survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates shows that an overwhelming majority of Canadians would support International Criminal Court (ICC) investigation of Israel.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Up to 1 in 4 US Jews sees Zionism as racist, colonialist apartheid movement! (says rightwing Israeli thinktank)
					

Despite Jewish organizations’ efforts to smear Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar, rightwing Israeli thinktank finds that 31 percent of US Jews would vote for them.




					mondoweiss.net
				




One quarter of American Jews express intensely critical ideas about Israel and Zionism, including that Israel is racist, colonial and apartheid. More than that, 31 percent, would vote for Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar regardless of Israel lobby smears of the two congresswomen as antisemitic. Despite the efforts of Israel lobby organizations to blame the left for antisemitism, American Jews don’t buy it: 51 percent see the right as the source of antisemitism, while only 12 percent see the left as playing an equal or greater part in promoting it.

These are the findings of a survey by a rightwing thinktank, the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs, titled, “American Jewry in Transition: How Attitudes Toward Israel May Be Shifting.  Released in July, I only saw the poll now because J Street liked its conclusion that liberal American Jews can be pro-Israel and alienated by the rightwing Israeli government.

The most interesting discovery is that Palestinian solidarity is increasing inside the Jewish community. And as many as one fourth of the 700 American Jews the JCPA surveyed are anti-Zionist!


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  _et al_:

*BLUF:* These are two valid pieces of incidental conditions and events. BUT, "Public Opinion" is not a matter of consideration in the Rule of Law (RoL). And the considerations of one country are NOT the principles by which the considerations should be addressed.



P F Tinmore said:


> Up to 1 in 4 US Jews sees Zionism as racist, colonialist apartheid movement! (says rightwing Israeli thinktank)
> 
> 
> Despite Jewish organizations’ efforts to smear Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar, rightwing Israeli thinktank finds that 31 percent of US Jews would vote for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net





P F Tinmore said:


> 84% of Canadians think the ICC should investigate Israeli officials over alleged war crimes
> 
> 
> A new survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates shows that an overwhelming majority of Canadians would support International Criminal Court (ICC) investigation of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net


*(COMMENT)

FIRST: * As far as what will be discussed and what will NOT be discussed is inconsequential.  You have a voice, so speak.  But, as I always have to remind you, PLEASE check your facts.  

In A/RES/3379 (XXX)* (Elimination of all forms of racial discrimination) *(1975) states:  "_Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination." Upon reflection, and for a number of different reasons, the UN General Assembly should not have come to this determination. And what the pro-Arab Palestinian Movements fail to present is that A/RES/46/86 (*Elimination of racism and racial discrimination)*(1991) "Decides to *revoke* the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)."  This question about the connection _(if any)_ between "Zionism" and "racism" has been asked and answered.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians today, some three decades later, are making a bid on this claim once again, is ridiculous.  It is tantamount to purposefully misrepresenting the information.​
*SECOND:*  Investigation of "War Crimes."

​


			
				Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *war crimes* Generally defined as violations of the laws or customs of war. Thus, art. 6(b) of the Charter of the (Nuremberg) International Military Tribunal of 8 August 1945 ( 82 U.N.T.S. 279 ) included within the Tribunal’s jurisdiction ‘ War crimes: namely, violations of the laws or customs of war. Such violations shall include, but not be limited to, murder, ill-treatment or deportation to slave labour or for any other purpose of civilian populations of or in occupied territory, murder or ill-treatment of prisoners of war or persons on the seas, killing of hostages, the plunder of public or private property, wanton destruction of cities, towns or villages, or devastation not justified by military necessity.’  War crimes are the earliest instances of international criminal law—and form the core of international humanitarian law. See Freidman, The Law of War: A Documentary History ( 1972 ); Dunlap, Pritchard, and Carey, International Humanitarian Law: Origins 2003.​SOURCE:  Oxford University Press, Inc., Copyright © 2009, Page 670​​


​
A list of the *Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rules* (C&IHL Rules) are the keys to understanding "War Crimes."  The selective enforcement of the C&IHL Rules (only Investigatinging Israel) is in itself the exact opposite of the intent of the fair and justice concepts.  



​Probably more than 90% of the civilian fatalities could have been avoided if the Arab Palestinian Leadership followed these to rules in particular.
There would have been "NO CLASH" between the opponents if the Arab Palestinian Leadership had not chosen to employ thousands of civilians to charge the Israeli Border Perimeter.  The question here is:  Is any country permitted to defend its borders?

The Canadians have to ask themselves:  Does the "Arrow of Law" run only in one direction?  Should the Arab Palestinians be given a free pass, but the Israels must be prosecuted for defending their sovereign territory? How do Canadians want to be perceived in terms of the application of the law?

Finally, what do the Canadians expect to accomplish?




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  _et al_:
> 
> *BLUF:* These are two valid pieces of incidental conditions and events. BUT, "Public Opinion" is not a matter of consideration in the Rule of Law (RoL). And the considerations of one country are NOT the principles by which the considerations should be addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1 in 4 US Jews sees Zionism as racist, colonialist apartheid movement! (says rightwing Israeli thinktank)
> 
> 
> Despite Jewish organizations’ efforts to smear Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar, rightwing Israeli thinktank finds that 31 percent of US Jews would vote for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84% of Canadians think the ICC should investigate Israeli officials over alleged war crimes
> 
> 
> A new survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates shows that an overwhelming majority of Canadians would support International Criminal Court (ICC) investigation of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> FIRST: * As far as what will be discussed and what will NOT be discussed is inconsequential.  You have a voice, so speak.  But, as I always have to remind you, PLEASE check your facts.
> 
> In A/RES/3379 (XXX)*(Elimination of all forms of racial discrimination)*(1975) states:  "_Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination." Upon reflection, and for a number of different reasons, the UN General Assembly should not have come to this determination. And what the pro-Arab Palestinian Movements fail to present is that A/RES/46/86 (*Elimination of racism and racial discrimination)*(1991) "Decides to *revoke* the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)."  This question about the connection _(if any)_ between "Zionism" and "racism" has been asked and answered.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians today, some three decades later, are making a bid on this claim once again, is ridiculous.  It is tantamount to purposefully misrepresenting the information.​
> *SECOND:*  Investigation of "War Crimes."
> 
> ​​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *war crimes* Generally defined as violations of the laws or customs of war. Thus, art. 6(b) of the Charter of the (Nuremberg) International Military Tribunal of 8 August 1945 ( 82 U.N.T.S. 279 ) included within the Tribunal’s jurisdiction ‘ War crimes: namely, violations of the laws or customs of war. Such violations shall include, but not be limited to, murder, ill-treatment or deportation to slave labour or for any other purpose of civilian populations of or in occupied territory, murder or ill-treatment of prisoners of war or persons on the seas, killing of hostages, the plunder of public or private property, wanton destruction of cities, towns or villages, or devastation not justified by military necessity.’  War crimes are the earliest instances of international criminal law—and form the core of international humanitarian law. See Freidman, The Law of War: A Documentary History ( 1972 ); Dunlap, Pritchard, and Carey, International Humanitarian Law: Origins 2003.​SOURCE:  Oxford University Press, Inc., Copyright © 2009, Page 670​​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​​
> 
> A list of the *Customary and International Humanitarian Law Rules* (C&IHL Rules) are the keys to understanding "War Crimes."  The selective enforcement of the C&IHL Rules (only Investigatinging Israel) is in itself the exact opposite of the intent of the fair and justice concepts.
> 
> View attachment 390254​Probably more than 90% of the civilian fatalities could have been avoided if the Arab Palestinian Leadership followed these to rules in particular.
> There would have been "NO CLASH" between the opponents if the Arab Palestinian Leadership had not chosen to employ thousands of civilians to charge the Israeli Border Perimeter.  The question here is:  Is any country permitted to defend its borders?
> 
> The Canadians have to ask themselves:  Does the "Arrow of Law" run only in one direction?  Should the Arab Palestinians be given a free pass, but the Israels must be prosecuted for defending their sovereign territory? How do Canadians want to be perceived in terms of the application of the law?
> 
> Finally, what do the Canadians expect to accomplish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

International law does not enforce itself. It is enforced by the countries of the world. When those countries are in bed with the criminals, civil society must coax those countries into action.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Should the Arab Palestinians be given a free pass, but the Israels must be prosecuted for defending their sovereign territory?


Of course that is a load of crap. Israel is defending its settler colonial project.


----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						Israeli Soldiers Confiscate Bulldozer, Stop Roadwork, Near Nablus – – IMEMC News
					





					imemc.org
				










Israeli soldiers invaded, on Sunday afternoon, the ath-Thahrat area, north of Douma village, south of the northern West Bank city of Nablus, and confiscated a bulldozer while Palestinian workers were preparing for paving a new road.


Ghassan Daghlas, a Palestinian Authority official who monitors Israel’s colonialist activities in northern West Bank, said the bulldozer is owned by Mousa Zeineddin, and that the soldiers informed him that they will keep the bulldozer “until further notice.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Pro-Palestine activists occupy roof of Israeli-owned arms manufacturer*


----------



## badbob85037

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus
> 
> *


I wish I was there to see that. It's about time someone gave those spoiled brats a lesson in how life works cause they won't get drafted and most will never man up.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*The famed ‘Jericho banana’ is vanishing. Under Israeli occupation, there’s not enough water.*

The end of the banana era represents the broad shift in Palestinian agriculture over the course of Israeli control of the West Bank and its water. At the time of the 1967 war, the area around Jericho was known for lemons, oranges and bananas.

But over the decades, as Israel sank more deep wells to supply growing Israeli settlements in the occupied territory, the springs began to dry out earlier and earlier each year, according to studies by the World Bank and other international organizations. Palestinian surface wells grew brackish as water tables dropped, the sweet water becoming too mineralized for citrus and bananas.




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/middle_east/west-bank-israel-water/2020/09/24/a607c854-f2d3-11ea-8025-5d3489768ac8_story.html?fbclid=IwAR0_F_nklrJTNXfyuTmpEIvq5_1b6XLftU45jppSWZC412dqcOz0eVMJ9DE


----------



## P F Tinmore

*University 'Cancels' Academic Over Her Progressive Views*


----------



## RoccoR

*RE:* All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*⁜→*  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  In my opinion, this is NOT a case concerning free speech.



P F Tinmore said:


> *University 'Cancels' Academic Over Her Progressive Views*


*(COMMENT)*

This is a case of sour grapes.  This is a case of the pro-Palestinian Side angry because they have NOT achieved the same level of support as the pro-Israeli influence achieved. 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *RE:* All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *⁜→*  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  In my opinion, this is NOT a case concerning free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *University 'Cancels' Academic Over Her Progressive Views*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a case of sour grapes.  This is a case of the pro-Palestinian Side angry because they have NOT achieved the same level of support as the pro-Israeli influence achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The university had to choose between rights and money.

They went for the money.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RE:* All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *⁜→*  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  In my opinion, this is NOT a case concerning free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *University 'Cancels' Academic Over Her Progressive Views*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a case of sour grapes.  This is a case of the pro-Palestinian Side angry because they have NOT achieved the same level of support as the pro-Israeli influence achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The university had to choose between rights and money.
> 
> They went for the money.
Click to expand...


*The university had to choose between rights and money.

They went for the money. *

Sounds like the Palestinian leadership.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *University 'Cancels' Academic Over Her Progressive Views*


Maybe the progressive professor can apply for some of that UNRWA welfare money.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

US media talks a lot about Palestinians — just without Palestinians - +972 Magazine
					

Although major U.S. newspapers hosted thousands of opinion pieces on Israel-Palestine over 50 years, hardly any were actually written by Palestinians.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hundreds of olive trees set alight by Jewish settler in Ramallah
					

A Jewish settler on Friday set fire to hundreds of fruitful olive trees in Safa village, west of Ramallah in the occupied West Bank.




					english.palinfo.com
				




According to SAFA news agency, a settler threw Molotov cocktails at Palestinian-owned olive groves in the western area of Safa village setting hundreds of trees on fire.

The flames raged for over three hours after the Israeli occupation forces prevented local residents and landowners, whose groves are located behind the separation wall, from entering the area to extinguish the fire and save the trees.

However, after the blaze started to spread towards the illegal settlement of Kfar Ha’oranim, the Israeli occupation authority used planes to control the fire. 

  Read more at  
Hundreds of olive trees set alight by Jewish settler in Ramallah
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Torn down: Palestinian schools destroyed by Israel at start of new year *

Back to school for many means a fresh start, but for some Palestinian children it has meant a return to destruction and violence







*BETHLEHEM, Occupied West Bank* - Scores of children from Jubbet al-Dhib and neighbouring villages in the southern occupied West Bank district of Bethlehem were expecting Wednesday to be the first day of school in a brand new primary school, funded by the European Union (EU).

On Tuesday evening, however, Israeli forces tore down six prefab classrooms and confiscated all the construction material, leaving behind only piles of children’s chairs on the bare concrete.

Jubbet al-Dhib is the third Palestinian school to be demolished or see its infrastructure confiscated by Israeli forces since the beginning of the month. This includes the only kindergarten for the Jabal al-Baba Bedouin community and dismantling the solar panels - the only source of power - for a school in Abu Nuwar.

The EU missions in Jerusalem and Ramallah expressed "strong concern" in a statement on Thursday, following the confiscation of structures of Palestinian schools in the Bedouin communities.









						Torn down: Palestinian schools destroyed by Israel at start of new year
					

Back to school for many means a fresh start, but for some Palestinian children it has meant a return to destruction and violence




					www.middleeasteye.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Criticizing Israel isn't anti-Semitic, say 80 percent of Canadians
					

Using IHRA definition to limit scrutiny of Israeli policy conflicts with views of ordinary people.




					electronicintifada.net
				








Israel lobby groups in Canada are pushing lawmakers to pass measures to shield Israel from criticism over its human rights violations. Creative Touch Imaging Ltd. ZUMA Press

Most Canadians don’t believe that criticism of Israel is anti-Semitic, a new poll conducted by the research firm EKOS shows.

This means that ordinary citizens do not support the government’s announcement last year that it would formally adopt a definition of anti-Semitism that conflates criticism of Israel with anti-Jewish bigotry.

According to the survey’s results, 80 percent of Canadians believe that accusing Israel of committing human rights violations is not an anti-Semitic act. Neither is calling for a boycott of Israel, 76 percent say.

Nearly 70 percent say that comparing Israel’s apartheid policies to South African apartheid laws is not tantamount to anti-Jewish bigotry.

And three quarters of Canadians polled think that students who advocate for Palestinian rights exhibit legitimate political expression.

Furthermore, the majority of Canadians understand the difference between classic anti-Semitism and criticism of Israel’s violations of Palestinian rights.


----------



## P F Tinmore

84 percent of Canadians want war crimes probe into Israel
					

Poll shows public disagrees strongly with Justin Trudeau.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Zionist War on Palestinian Festival in Rome is Ominous Sign of Things to Come
					

The attempt at shutting down the Palestinian Festival is a microcosm of Italy’s foreign policy agenda in Palestine and Israel, where Rome offers Palestinians nothing but empty rhetoric, while practically remaining subservient to the chauvinistic and racist right-wing agenda of Tel Aviv.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				





A Zionist-led war on a Palestinian cultural festival in Rome has exposed the fragility of the Italian political system when it comes to the conversation on Palestine and Israel. The sad truth is that, although Italy is not often associated with a ‘powerful’ pro-Israel lobby as is the case in Washington, the pro-Israel influence in Italy is just as dangerous.

The latest episode began on September 24, when the Palestinian community in Rome announced plans to hold _‘Falastin – Festival della Palestina’_, a cultural event that aims at illustrating the richness of Palestinian culture in all of its grandeur. The idea behind it is not to simply humanize Palestinians in the eyes of ordinary Italians, but to explore commonalities, to cement bonds and to build bridges. However, for Israel’s allies in Italy, even such unthreatening objectives were too much to bear.

Fortunately, despite all obstacles, “the Festival was a great success,” Maya Issa, a member of the Palestinian Community of Rome and Lazio, told us.

The Festival “was a way for people to learn about Palestine and to see Palestine under a different light. The atmosphere was magic – Palestinian colors, scents, food, Dabkah, art and literature”.

The good news is that, despite the well-coordinated Italian Zionist campaign, the Palestinian Festival still went ahead and, according to Issa, “many Italian politicians understood our message and they decided to participate”.


----------



## P F Tinmore

PA Courts to Look at Legal Action against Jewish Settler Violence - Palestine Chronicle
					

For the first time, PA courts are going to look at cases filed by Palestinian citizens related to violations committed by Jewish settlers.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				








Settler violence against Palestinians is routine in the West Bank. (Photo: File) 

For the first time, Palestinian Authority courts are going to look at cases filed by Palestinian citizens related to violations allegedly committed by Jewish settlers, Wafa news agency has reported.

Minister of Justice Mohammed Al-Shalaldeh said that the PA will “facilitate the task of victims whose rights have been violated by settlers.” The courts will cooperate with other government agencies and civil society institutions, he added.

In May, Abbas declared an end to all agreements signed between the Palestinians and both Israel and the US, including security cooperation, in response to the then imminent threat of Israeli annexation of large parts of the occupied West Bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why the 'Pallywood' myth endures
					

A lasting legacy of the Second Intifada is the pernicious idea that Palestinians cannot be trusted to narrate their experience of Israeli oppression.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

The obstacles Palestinian farmers face to harvest their olives
					

October marks the start of the olive harvest season in Palestine.  But Israel’s restrictions on land access along with frequent settler attacks leave farmers with very little to work with.




					www.middleeasteye.net


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ _et al_,

*(COMMENT)*

There is no question in my mind that the Justice System as applied in the West Bank, by the Israeli System, and by International Courts is broken.

Whether or not the systems are "just" according to both the law and the evolution of the situations and conditions → is certainly NOT the question.  It is a matter of perception.  *IF* it is *perceived* that the systems are unequal and unfair in some respect, *THEN* that degrade the trust and confidence in both the justice system and the political leadership, *THEREFORE* something* is wrong and need*s correcting. 

This is one of those cases wherein Israel "appears" to _(as an example)_ allow the Settlers to run amuck and unrestrained while holding the Arab Palestinians to a higher standard.  Again, *IF* it appears to a reasonable outside observer that the quality or condition of the justice system is improper and the overall system of enforcement and justice is lacking in fairness: *THEN* the system must be reassessed from the ground up rebuild the faith in the system and the honesting in dispensing justice...

No human construct is perfect.  And any shield that has been constantly under assault for an extended period of time, will deteriorate if not under surveillance and constant repair.  It might be time to deploy a benevolent enforcement service _(on behalf of the Palestinians)_ to ensure that criminal acts and those unfair undertakings are prevented, with apprehensions made were appropriate and not just necessary.  It is the Israeli Settles that should be held to a higher standard.  

It is all about projecting an impression that the enforcement and justice system is unbias and fair.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ _et al_,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no question in my mind that the Justice System as applied in the West Bank, by the Israeli System, and by International Courts is broken.
> 
> Whether or not the systems are "just" according to both the law and the evolution of the situations and conditions → is certainly NOT the question.  It is a matter of perception.  *IF* it is *perceived* that the systems are unequal and unfair in some respect, *THEN* that degrade the trust and confidence in both the justice system and the political leadership, *THEREFORE* something* is wrong and need*s correcting.
> 
> This is one of those cases wherein Israel "appears" to _(as an example)_ allow the Settlers to run amuck and unrestrained while holding the Arab Palestinians to a higher standard.  Again, *IF* it appears to a reasonable outside observer that the quality or condition of the justice system is improper and the overall system of enforcement and justice is lacking in fairness: *THEN* the system must be reassessed from the ground up rebuild the faith in the system and the honesting in dispensing justice...
> 
> No human construct is perfect.  And any shield that has been constantly under assault for an extended period of time, will deteriorate if not under surveillance and constant repair.  It might be time to deploy a benevolent enforcement service _(on behalf of the Palestinians)_ to ensure that criminal acts and those unfair undertakings are prevented, with apprehensions made were appropriate and not just necessary.  It is the Israeli Settles that should be held to a higher standard.
> 
> It is all about projecting an impression that the enforcement and justice system is unbias and fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Israel does not have courts of justice, it has courts of occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel will never be a bipartisan issue again– because Jews are divided
					

American Jews dislike Netanyahu two-to-one, and one in five young Jews support boycotting Israel. That division will continue to spur political debate.




					mondoweiss.net
				




The prayers of the Israel lobby are united today on one hope. That with the end of Trump’s extreme pro-Israel, pro-Netanyahu policies, we will return to a period of “normalcy” in which both political parties happily support the “two-state solution” and bottomless aid to Israel even as it swallows more territory. Israel will stop being a “political football,” as the liberal Zionist group J Street implores. “For Kamala, Israel isn’t a political football,” Douglas Emhoff, Kamala Harris’s Jewish husband promised, per Democratic Majority for Israel.

Or as AIPAC says: “Whatever other issues divide us, America stands with Israel.”

Can they do it? Can the Israel lobby patch itself back together and speak with one voice to Democrats and Republicans? I don’t think so. The Israel lobby is divided forever, because the Jewish community is divided on the Israel question, and that divide will continue to spur political debate.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ _et al_,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no question in my mind that the Justice System as applied in the West Bank, by the Israeli System, and by International Courts is broken.
> 
> Whether or not the systems are "just" according to both the law and the evolution of the situations and conditions → is certainly NOT the question.  It is a matter of perception.  *IF* it is *perceived* that the systems are unequal and unfair in some respect, *THEN* that degrade the trust and confidence in both the justice system and the political leadership, *THEREFORE* something* is wrong and need*s correcting.
> 
> This is one of those cases wherein Israel "appears" to _(as an example)_ allow the Settlers to run amuck and unrestrained while holding the Arab Palestinians to a higher standard.  Again, *IF* it appears to a reasonable outside observer that the quality or condition of the justice system is improper and the overall system of enforcement and justice is lacking in fairness: *THEN* the system must be reassessed from the ground up rebuild the faith in the system and the honesting in dispensing justice...
> 
> No human construct is perfect.  And any shield that has been constantly under assault for an extended period of time, will deteriorate if not under surveillance and constant repair.  It might be time to deploy a benevolent enforcement service _(on behalf of the Palestinians)_ to ensure that criminal acts and those unfair undertakings are prevented, with apprehensions made were appropriate and not just necessary.  It is the Israeli Settles that should be held to a higher standard.
> 
> It is all about projecting an impression that the enforcement and justice system is unbias and fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not have courts of justice, it has courts of occupation.
Click to expand...

More of your emotional outbursts.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

US approves $23bn advanced arms sale to UAE: Pompeo
					

The arms sale, which includes F-35s, flows from the UAE’s agreement to normalise relations with Israel.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




The Trump administration notified Congress it has approved the sale of more than $23bn in advanced weapons systems, including F-35 fighter jets and armed drones, to the United Arab Emirates, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said.

The formal notification to legislators follows a US-brokered agreement in September in which the UAE agreed to normalise relations with Israel, becoming the first of three Arab states to make such a move in recent months.

“This is in recognition of our deepening relationship and the UAE’s need for advanced defense capabilities to deter and defend itself against heightened threats from Iran,” Pompeo said in a statement.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Georgia lawmaker says Israeli government ‘asked me’ for anti-boycott law she introduced – Mondoweiss
					

Even as Netanyahu said Israel has “promoted” anti-boycott laws in U.S., a Georgia legislator testifies an Israeli diplomat “asked me” for changes in law.




					mondoweiss.net
				




*Georgia lawmaker says Israeli government ‘asked me’ for anti-boycott law she introduced*

A Georgia state legislator who has pushed the state law opposing boycotts of Israel testified at a hearing that the Israeli consulate “asked me” to introduce an amendment to the law, and she did. The lawmaker appeared at the hearing in March with an Israeli consular officer seated at her side, and introduced him to the House committee.

State Rep. Deborah Silcox made her comments a month after Benjamin Netanyahu bragged that Israel was promoting these laws. Netanyahu tweeted on February 12:

*UPDATE: Abby Martin's Lawsuit Over Israel Loyalty Oath Mandate in US*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Dems send Pompeo letter demanding information on Palestinian village demolition – Mondoweiss
					

41 Democratic congress members have signed a letter to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, condemning Israeli’s demolition of a West Bank village and demanding to know whether U.S. equipment was used.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUB-TOPIC:  _The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement_ 
⁜→   P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: There are bound to be deeper legal wrangling issues behind the suit 'v' counter-suit that are simply beyond my understanding _(nuances of the law and thinking)_. But the law has nothing to do with "loyalty" and the selective devotion and faithfulness to America and American National Interests. It is about separating the disguised anti-sematic cause and philosophy under the mask of some righteous goal on a foreign political matter. 



P F Tinmore said:


> A Georgia state legislator who has pushed the state law opposing boycotts of Israel testified at a hearing that the Israeli consulate “asked me” to introduce an amendment to the law, and she did. The lawmaker appeared at the hearing in March with an Israeli consular officer seated at her side, and introduced him to the House committee.
> 
> State Rep. Deborah Silcox made her comments a month after Benjamin Netanyahu bragged that Israel was promoting these laws. Netanyahu tweeted on February 12:



*(COMMENT)*

I see this as the pro-BDS Movement, trying to use American Law to economically injure the Israeli People_ (not to mention the Arab Palestinians employment opportunities)_.  The near exact same complaint and argument that pro-BDS Movement makes against the anti-BDS Movement are the same.  

The case, as I see it, is NOT a matter of free speech, but RATHER the freedom to invite certain speakers or not to invite certain speakers on the basis of ideologies.

I read the Tweets by PM Benjamin Netanyahu.  I did not see them as "bragging" at all.  I saw them as a reaction to an attempt to use the incident as a strategy by an American journalist and TV presenter to get a measure of notoriety _(national facetime)_ while trying to make it appear that she is some sort of patriot.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUB-TOPIC:  _The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement_
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: There are bound to be deeper legal wrangling issues behind the suit 'v' counter-suit that are simply beyond my understanding _(nuances of the law and thinking)_. But the law has nothing to do with "loyalty" and the selective devotion and faithfulness to America and American National Interests. It is about separating the disguised anti-sematic cause and philosophy under the mask of some righteous goal on a foreign political matter.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Georgia state legislator who has pushed the state law opposing boycotts of Israel testified at a hearing that the Israeli consulate “asked me” to introduce an amendment to the law, and she did. The lawmaker appeared at the hearing in March with an Israeli consular officer seated at her side, and introduced him to the House committee.
> 
> State Rep. Deborah Silcox made her comments a month after Benjamin Netanyahu bragged that Israel was promoting these laws. Netanyahu tweeted on February 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see this as the pro-BDS Movement, trying to use American Law to economically injure the Israeli People_ (not to mention the Arab Palestinians employment opportunities)_.  The near exact same complaint and argument that pro-BDS Movement makes against the anti-BDS Movement are the same.
> 
> The case, as I see it, is NOT a matter of free speech, but RATHER the freedom to invite certain speakers or not to invite certain speakers on the basis of ideologies.
> 
> I read the Tweets by PM Benjamin Netanyahu.  I did not see them as "bragging" at all.  I saw them as a reaction to an attempt to use the incident as a strategy by an American journalist and TV presenter to get a measure of notoriety _(national facetime)_ while trying to make it appear that she is some sort of patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There have been so many cimplaints about Russia influencing our elections. However, nobody fucks with our elections and laws more than Israel. Nobody else even comes close.


So,where are the complaints?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUB-TOPIC:  _The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement_ 
⁜→   P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  Don't you just love it.  Look at the backdrop behind the speakers*!*

◈  America’s Muslims fight back​The CAIR and ... Even with the designation of the Muslim Brotherhood as a terrorist group in predominantly Muslim countries such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and ...​Hebdo Ahram  9 mon​​◈  America’s Muslims fight back​The CAIR and ... Even with the designation of the Muslim Brotherhood as a terrorist group in predominantly Muslim countries such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and ...​Hebdo Ahram  8 mon​​◈  The Islamophobia trap​Before the Treasury Department shut it down, that Foundation founded the Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR). That group today masquerades as a respectable civil rights group dedicated to ...​Israel Hayom  1 year​


P F Tinmore said:


> So,where are the complaints?


*(COMMENT)*







​
Don't you just love it when people like Abby Martin publicize their own connections?  I didn't Photoshop this.   Abby Martin, and her other Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement associates, lockstep in front of such organizations with hostile affiliations. 

I have to wonder what the real _(latent)_ agenda is here*?*




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUB-TOPIC:  _The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement_
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Don't you just love it.  Look at the backdrop behind the speakers*!*
> 
> ◈  America’s Muslims fight back​The CAIR and ... Even with the designation of the Muslim Brotherhood as a terrorist group in predominantly Muslim countries such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and ...​Hebdo Ahram  9 mon​​◈  America’s Muslims fight back​The CAIR and ... Even with the designation of the Muslim Brotherhood as a terrorist group in predominantly Muslim countries such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and ...​Hebdo Ahram  8 mon​​◈  The Islamophobia trap​Before the Treasury Department shut it down, that Foundation founded the Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR). That group today masquerades as a respectable civil rights group dedicated to ...​Israel Hayom  1 year​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,where are the complaints?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> View attachment 417889
> View attachment 417891​
> Don't you just love it when people like Abby Martin publicize their own associations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


_“BLUF: Don't you just love it. Look at the backdrop behind the speakers!”_

For a split second, I thought our friend P F Tinmore was providing an example of stinging irony... that moment passed quickly.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUB-TOPIC:  _The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement_
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Don't you just love it.  Look at the backdrop behind the speakers*!*
> 
> ◈  America’s Muslims fight back​The CAIR and ... Even with the designation of the Muslim Brotherhood as a terrorist group in predominantly Muslim countries such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and ...​Hebdo Ahram  9 mon​​◈  America’s Muslims fight back​The CAIR and ... Even with the designation of the Muslim Brotherhood as a terrorist group in predominantly Muslim countries such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and ...​Hebdo Ahram  8 mon​​◈  The Islamophobia trap​Before the Treasury Department shut it down, that Foundation founded the Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR). That group today masquerades as a respectable civil rights group dedicated to ...​Israel Hayom  1 year​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,where are the complaints?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> View attachment 417889
> View attachment 417891​
> Don't you just love it when people like Abby Martin publicize their own connections?  I didn't Photoshop this.   Abby Martin, and her other Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement associates, lockstep in front of such organizations with hostile affiliations.
> 
> I have to wonder what the real _(latent)_ agenda is here*?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Everybody has their political opinion.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUB-TOPIC:  _The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement_ 
⁜→   P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: The environment of differing opinions is generally the normal situation and human condition.



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Everybody has their political opinion.



*(COMMENT)*

I suppose that is why they say →  at the top of the list of topics that are often "off-limits" to most civil discussions are  Religion, Politics, and Sex.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUB-TOPIC:  _The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement_
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The environment of differing opinions is generally the normal situation and human condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody has their political opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I suppose that is why they say →  at the top of the list of topics that are often "off-limits" to most civil discussions are  Religion, Politics, and Sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There are a lot of posts on this board about religion. They are about cultural religion. There is a big difference between cultural religion and political religion. Cultural religion is relatively benign. Political religion is usually a disaster.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUB-TOPIC:  _The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement_
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: There are bound to be deeper legal wrangling issues behind the suit 'v' counter-suit that are simply beyond my understanding _(nuances of the law and thinking)_. But the law has nothing to do with "loyalty" and the selective devotion and faithfulness to America and American National Interests. It is about separating the disguised anti-sematic cause and philosophy under the mask of some righteous goal on a foreign political matter.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Georgia state legislator who has pushed the state law opposing boycotts of Israel testified at a hearing that the Israeli consulate “asked me” to introduce an amendment to the law, and she did. The lawmaker appeared at the hearing in March with an Israeli consular officer seated at her side, and introduced him to the House committee.
> 
> State Rep. Deborah Silcox made her comments a month after Benjamin Netanyahu bragged that Israel was promoting these laws. Netanyahu tweeted on February 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see this as the pro-BDS Movement, trying to use American Law to economically injure the Israeli People_ (not to mention the Arab Palestinians employment opportunities)_.  The near exact same complaint and argument that pro-BDS Movement makes against the anti-BDS Movement are the same.
> 
> The case, as I see it, is NOT a matter of free speech, but RATHER the freedom to invite certain speakers or not to invite certain speakers on the basis of ideologies.
> 
> I read the Tweets by PM Benjamin Netanyahu.  I did not see them as "bragging" at all.  I saw them as a reaction to an attempt to use the incident as a strategy by an American journalist and TV presenter to get a measure of notoriety _(national facetime)_ while trying to make it appear that she is some sort of patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been so many cimplaints about Russia influencing our elections. However, nobody fucks with our elections and laws more than Israel. Nobody else even comes close.
> 
> 
> So,where are the complaints?
Click to expand...

Aren't you one among the many here who complains about the "Israeli lobby" all day long,
and post videos of American politicans accusing Jews of disloyalty?

I just find it telling, that the same people who've been pushing false allegations as facts about Russia, in spite not being able to prove a single thing for the last 4 years,
are now using it as a "proof" for more false allegations.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

There is no doubt that state laws pushed by right-wing Zionists making peaceful boycotts *illegal* and even _*forbidding or limiting free speech*_ advocating peaceful boycotts, is an outrageous attack on U.S. liberties. I agree it is also “patently obvious” that not allowing government contracts to be signed with organizations or companies that have specific political viewpoints (in this case favoring or supporting BDS) is a violation of basic rights. The right wing (or “liberal”) Zionists are interfering with free speech and political activity in all these cases, and Christian Zionists are involved in this as well. While Conservatives are today vocal opponents of attacks on their own supposed “free speech rights” by private (Section 230 protected) internet platforms, they are here in cahoots with much more serious _*state*_ restrictions of free speech and peaceful boycott activity.


----------



## rylah

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> There is no doubt that state laws pushed by right-wing Zionists making peaceful boycotts *illegal* and even _*forbidding or limiting free speech*_ advocating peaceful boycotts, is an outrageous attack on U.S. liberties. I agree it is also “patently obvious” that not allowing government contracts to be signed with organizations or companies that have specific political viewpoints (in this case favoring or supporting BDS) is a violation of basic rights. The right wing (or “liberal”) Zionists are interfering with free speech and political activity in all these cases, and Christian Zionists are involved in this as well. While Conservatives are today vocal opponents of attacks on their own supposed “free speech rights” by private (Section 230 protected) internet platforms, they are here in cahoots with much more serious _*state*_ restrictions of free speech and peaceful boycott activity.



Does free speech cover incitement to violence?
I don't hear you complain about the KKK being banned.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that state laws pushed by right-wing Zionists making peaceful boycotts *illegal* and even _*forbidding or limiting free speech*_ advocating peaceful boycotts, is an outrageous attack on U.S. liberties. I agree it is also “patently obvious” that not allowing government contracts to be signed with organizations or companies that have specific political viewpoints (in this case favoring or supporting BDS) is a violation of basic rights. The right wing (or “liberal”) Zionists are interfering with free speech and political activity in all these cases, and Christian Zionists are involved in this as well. While Conservatives are today vocal opponents of attacks on their own supposed “free speech rights” by private (Section 230 protected) internet platforms, they are here in cahoots with much more serious _*state*_ restrictions of free speech and peaceful boycott activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does free speech cover incitement to violence?
> I don't hear you complain about the KKK being banned.
Click to expand...

Post anything from BDS that incitement.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

rylah said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that state laws pushed by right-wing Zionists making peaceful boycotts *illegal* and even _*forbidding or limiting free speech*_ advocating peaceful boycotts, is an outrageous attack on U.S. liberties. I agree it is also “patently obvious” that not allowing government contracts to be signed with organizations or companies that have specific political viewpoints (in this case favoring or supporting BDS) is a violation of basic rights. The right wing (or “liberal”) Zionists are interfering with free speech and political activity in all these cases, and Christian Zionists are involved in this as well. While Conservatives are today vocal opponents of attacks on their own supposed “free speech rights” by private (Section 230 protected) internet platforms, they are here in cahoots with much more serious _*state*_ restrictions of free speech and peaceful boycott activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does free speech cover incitement to violence?
> I don't hear you complain about the KKK being banned.
Click to expand...

Are _*you*_ comparing the KKK to the Israeli state? I am not.

But Israelis for decades have argued that Palestinians were all terrorists. They ignored all the mass peaceful Palestinian boycotts and demonstrations against them. Now that they have destroyed any hope of a “two-state solution,” and may soon formally annex the whole West Bank ...

They are afraid of worldwide BDS movements. So they now argue that peaceful boycotts and even just _advocacy_ for peaceful boycotts _*even in the U.S.*_ are “covers” for violence or “incitement to violence”!

Shame on you and Israel ... and shame on American society that has allowed right wing Zionists (and Christian Zionists like Pence and Pompeo) such power over our own federal and state governments!


----------



## rylah

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that state laws pushed by right-wing Zionists making peaceful boycotts *illegal* and even _*forbidding or limiting free speech*_ advocating peaceful boycotts, is an outrageous attack on U.S. liberties. I agree it is also “patently obvious” that not allowing government contracts to be signed with organizations or companies that have specific political viewpoints (in this case favoring or supporting BDS) is a violation of basic rights. The right wing (or “liberal”) Zionists are interfering with free speech and political activity in all these cases, and Christian Zionists are involved in this as well. While Conservatives are today vocal opponents of attacks on their own supposed “free speech rights” by private (Section 230 protected) internet platforms, they are here in cahoots with much more serious _*state*_ restrictions of free speech and peaceful boycott activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does free speech cover incitement to violence?
> I don't hear you complain about the KKK being banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are _*you*_ comparing the KKK to the Israeli state? I am not.
> 
> But Israelis for decades have argued that Palestinians were all terrorists. They ignored all the mass peaceful Palestinian boycotts and demonstrations against them. Now that they have basically seized all the occupied territories and will soon formally annex them.
> 
> Afraid of BDS movements, they now argue that peaceful boycotts and even just advocacy for peaceful boycotts _*even in the U.S.*_ are “covers” for violence or “incitement to violence”!
> 
> Shame on Israel ... and shame on American society that has allowed right wing Zionists (and Christian Zionists like Pence and Pompeo) such power over our own federal and state governments!
Click to expand...



No I'm comparing KKK to BDS,
same racist ideology, same obsession with skin-color,
same appeal to the irrational as the lowest common denominator in society. 

Peaceful protests?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that state laws pushed by right-wing Zionists making peaceful boycotts *illegal* and even _*forbidding or limiting free speech*_ advocating peaceful boycotts, is an outrageous attack on U.S. liberties. I agree it is also “patently obvious” that not allowing government contracts to be signed with organizations or companies that have specific political viewpoints (in this case favoring or supporting BDS) is a violation of basic rights. The right wing (or “liberal”) Zionists are interfering with free speech and political activity in all these cases, and Christian Zionists are involved in this as well. While Conservatives are today vocal opponents of attacks on their own supposed “free speech rights” by private (Section 230 protected) internet platforms, they are here in cahoots with much more serious _*state*_ restrictions of free speech and peaceful boycott activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does free speech cover incitement to violence?
> I don't hear you complain about the KKK being banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are _*you*_ comparing the KKK to the Israeli state? I am not.
> 
> But Israelis for decades have argued that Palestinians were all terrorists. They ignored all the mass peaceful Palestinian boycotts and demonstrations against them. Now that they have basically seized all the occupied territories and will soon formally annex them.
> 
> Afraid of BDS movements, they now argue that peaceful boycotts and even just advocacy for peaceful boycotts _*even in the U.S.*_ are “covers” for violence or “incitement to violence”!
> 
> Shame on Israel ... and shame on American society that has allowed right wing Zionists (and Christian Zionists like Pence and Pompeo) such power over our own federal and state governments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm comparing KKK to BDS,
> same racist ideology, same obsession with skin-color,
> same appeal to the irrational as the lowest common denominator in society.
> 
> Peaceful protests?
Click to expand...

Are you portraying a one off as typical?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

rylah said:


> Peaceful protests?


_*Thousands*_ of peaceful protests, legal protests, strikes, mass marches, sit downs, over decades and generations. Ignored. Was there violence too, on both side. Of course. But you can’t get more MLK-ish, more peaceful, than a boycott or divestment movement. Yet that is what you now unashamedly attack. You even attack mere _*advocacy*_ and _*free speech*_ in favor of boycotts — right here in my country!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Post anything from BDS that incitement.












So don't tell me you BDS-holes don't inciting to violence.

You folks are calling for violece on every campus,

not only against Israel but US as well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post anything from BDS that incitement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't tell me you BDS-holes don't inciting to violence.
> 
> You folks are calling for violece on every campus,
> 
> not only against Israel but US as well.
Click to expand...

2013? You really have to dig, don't you?


----------



## rylah

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful protests?
> 
> 
> 
> _*Thousands*_ of peaceful protests, legal protests, strikes, mass marches, sit downs, over decades and generations. Ignored. Was there violence too, on both side. Of course. But you can’t get more MLK-ish, more peaceful, than a boycott or divestment movement. Yet that is what you now unashamedly attack. You even attack mere _*advocacy*_ and _*free speech*_ in favor of boycotts — right here in my country!
Click to expand...


That's just some abstract You draw to deflect from the actual issue.

These folks have just invited a plane hijacker
to speak in universities, and you call these peaceful,
but those who oppose this madness are the problem.

Right there in Your country.

Do You think incitement to violence on campuses,
and boycotts of ethnic groups and skin-colors
is what MLK stood for??

How sad for America.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post anything from BDS that incitement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't tell me you BDS-holes don't inciting to violence.
> 
> You folks are calling for violece on every campus,
> 
> not only against Israel but US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2013? You really have to dig, don't you?
Click to expand...


Here, we start with the excuses.

Do you want me to make this a thread about every BDS incitement to violence from 2012-2020, or do you want to have a discussion about how a call to eliminate a nation,
is an incitement to violence at the basis of all BDS activity?

BDS calls for the destruction of Israel, 
a country of 9 million people.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

rylah said:


> Here, we start with the excuses...


The important point here is YOU are the one making EXCUSES  for supporting and calling for STATE REPRESSION of free speech ... of Americans’ *right *to advocate and/or boycott Israeli ... or just West Bank companies.

Do you even consider the rights of Americans to free speech, advocacy, and boycott? Or is your loyalty to Israel and hatred for BDS so great that our rights don’t matter?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, we start with the excuses...
> 
> 
> 
> The important point here is YOU are the one making EXCUSES  for supporting and calling for STATE REPRESSION of free speech ... of Americans’ *right *to advocate and/or boycott Israeli ... or just West Bank companies.
> 
> Do you even consider the rights of Americans to free speech, advocacy, and boycott? Or is your loyalty to Israel and hatred for BDS so great that our rights don’t matter?
Click to expand...

*Post of the day!*


----------



## rylah

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, we start with the excuses...
> 
> 
> 
> The important point here is YOU are the one making EXCUSES  for supporting and calling for STATE REPRESSION of free speech ... of Americans’ *right *to advocate and/or boycott Israeli ... or just West Bank companies.
> 
> Do you even consider the rights of Americans to free speech, advocacy, and boycott? Or is your loyalty to Israel and hatred for BDS so great that our rights don’t matter?
Click to expand...


That's what BDS want you to believe,
but not what the law actually says.


The law doesn't infringe on the right to boycott as an expression of free speech,
rather allows states to withdraw funds from contractors involved in the promotion of boycott.

And in this case a boycott of an ethnicity, not even for political change,
but rather to eliminate a minority and their state.

So get this - when I dared asking about your support for a boycott and a genocidal call against a minority, your response was to play the victim, and question my loyalty.
which could work to intimidate dhimmi Jews into submission, not Israelis.

But this is exactly what BDS is all about.

*And get this - the same people who support a racist boycott against Israel,
are the ones calling boycotts a "repression" when states decide to withdraw their funds.*

While the BDS-hole who thinks you're the cutest,
just posted suggesting "Jews should get off the way".

Wanna boycott me, then do, I really don't care too much.
Though we both know none of them ever really did or will -
BDS-holes will keep buying Israeli while demanding others not.

Wanna support those who call to eliminate Israel, or incite to violence against the Jewish community in your country - you're into a whole different game. But don't whine when people, businesses and states boycott you back, after all that's what you've asked for.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

rylah said:


> That's what BDS want you to believe,
> but not what the law actually says.


You talk absurdly about “the law,” when in fact on State and Federal levels there is a wide-ranging campaign to destroy BDS and isolate and punish BDS advocates, and that campaign (pushed in state legislatures and _everywhere_ by right wing Zionists) is being widely opposed on civil liberties, libertarian and Constitutional grounds. There are some 30 _present_ state anti-BDS laws, plus Federal Congressional resolutions, and presidential executive orders now in effect. There have been _hundreds_ of these assaults and the majority have been _already_ defeated in the courts or legislatures. These encompass different kinds of assaults on the right to boycott, advocate, or render aid, on behalf of Palestinian rights or opposed to Israeli expansion.

An idea of the amazing extent of the anti-BDS legal offensive can be found here: Home - Legislation

Of course I am_ not_ in agreement with the politics of every member of BDS, nor with all the policies of the present leadership of the main international BDS organization, but I most definitely support targeted BDS efforts focused on Israeli operations in the Occupied Territories.

You want to treat all supporters of BDS and Palestinian rights as ignorant fools or simple anti-Semites who “raise a genocidal call” and “want to eliminate a [Jewish] minority and their state” — a position than hides the reality of Palestinian oppression in an expanding, powerful, U.S-backed, nuclear armed Jewish state, which is moreover today in alliance with reactionary Arab Gulf Oil monarchs and U.S. imperialism in the Middle East.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UNGA  affirming Syri's  sovereignty over Golan Heights and Palestinian people over their land.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *UNGA  affirming Syri's  sovereignty over Golan Heights and Palestinian people over their land.*



 UN opining.


----------



## rylah

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what BDS want you to believe,
> but not what the law actually says.
> 
> 
> 
> You talk absurdly about “the law,” when in fact on State and Federal levels there is a wide-ranging campaign to destroy BDS and isolate and punish BDS advocates, and that campaign (pushed in state legislatures and _everywhere_ by right wing Zionists) is being widely opposed on civil liberties, libertarian and Constitutional grounds. There are some 30 _present_ state anti-BDS laws, plus Federal Congressional resolutions, and presidential executive orders now in effect. There have been _hundreds_ of these assaults and the majority have been _already_ defeated in the courts or legislatures. These encompass different kinds of assaults on the right to boycott, advocate, or render aid, on behalf of Palestinian rights or opposed to Israeli expansion.
> 
> An idea of the amazing extent of the anti-BDS legal offensive can be found here: Home - Legislation
> 
> Of course I am_ not_ in agreement with the politics of every member of BDS, nor with all the policies of the present leadership of the main international BDS organization, but I most definitely support targeted BDS efforts focused on Israeli operations in the Occupied Territories.
> 
> You want to treat all supporters of BDS and Palestinian rights as ignorant fools or simple anti-Semites who “raise a genocidal call” and “want to eliminate a [Jewish] minority and their state” — a position than hides the reality of Palestinian oppression in an expanding, powerful, U.S-backed, nuclear armed Jewish state, which is moreover today in alliance with reactionary Arab Gulf Oil monarchs and U.S. imperialism in the Middle East.
Click to expand...


But don't you think you come from a very one sided perspective?

For example, instead of actually adressing the genocidal calls against the Jewish nation,
you shower me with talking points about left vs right and how you "don't agree with everything", and how it's me who is wrong for "treating you" unfairly for asking this,
rather than, you know, supporting folks who openly call to eliminate my nation.

Seriously how can we have a discussion if you can't adress this.
And I'm not saying there aren't like another 100 themes on this that we can argue endlessly

So why do we put all the slogans aside, and talk like normal people?
Because, what do you want? To boycott me, I basically don't care, you know life and stuff...
And frankly I never though my knowledge or opinions on any foreign conflict were of relevance to go out and boycott someone.

However we were talking, and it was reasonable to raise those questions I've raised. Becaused most of our disagreement, and the action taken against BDS, I think, is because there's are demonstratively an unwilling in any way seriously address these genocidal calls, 
racist blood libels, harassment on campuses, incitement to violence...


So tell me do you think it's a good cause? I know and yes repect that you may disagree on 10000 and 1 issue regarding how Israelis conduct things, we Israelis critique that day and night, but for someone who would sincerely want to just boycott beleiving this may cause a political change, not elimination of a state or pretentiously promote further conflict,
is all this BDS bigotry recquired?

In my opinion, if a person wants to boycott my state he's not prevented in any way,
but a state is not obliged to fund such organizations, and it's appropriate.

If there was a simillar radical anti-American or anti-UAE organization spreading bloodlibels and inciting to violence against you and them in Israel, I would expect that to be outlawed.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Let’s hope the Arabs-Moslems don’t blow anything up.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

rylah said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what BDS want you to believe,
> but not what the law actually says.
> 
> 
> 
> You talk absurdly about “the law,” when in fact on State and Federal levels there is a wide-ranging campaign to destroy BDS and isolate and punish BDS advocates, and that campaign (pushed in state legislatures and _everywhere_ by right wing Zionists) is being widely opposed on civil liberties, libertarian and Constitutional grounds. There are some 30 _present_ state anti-BDS laws, plus Federal Congressional resolutions, and presidential executive orders now in effect. There have been _hundreds_ of these assaults and the majority have been _already_ defeated in the courts or legislatures. These encompass different kinds of assaults on the right to boycott, advocate, or render aid, on behalf of Palestinian rights or opposed to Israeli expansion.
> 
> An idea of the amazing extent of the anti-BDS legal offensive can be found here: Home - Legislation
> 
> Of course I am_ not_ in agreement with the politics of every member of BDS, nor with all the policies of the present leadership of the main international BDS organization, but I most definitely support targeted BDS efforts focused on Israeli operations in the Occupied Territories.
> 
> You want to treat all supporters of BDS and Palestinian rights as ignorant fools or simple anti-Semites who “raise a genocidal call” and “want to eliminate a [Jewish] minority and their state” — a position than hides the reality of Palestinian oppression in an expanding, powerful, U.S-backed, nuclear armed Jewish state, which is moreover today in alliance with reactionary Arab Gulf Oil monarchs and U.S. imperialism in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you think you come from a very one sided perspective?
> 
> For example, instead of actually adressing the genocidal calls against the Jewish nation,
> you shower me with talking points about left vs right and how you "don't agree with everything", and how it's me who is wrong for "treating you" unfairly for asking this,
> rather than, you know, supporting folks who openly call to eliminate my nation.
> 
> Seriously how can we have a discussion if you can't adress this.
> And I'm not saying there aren't like another 100 themes on this that we can argue endlessly
> 
> So why do we put all the slogans aside, and talk like normal people?
> Because, what do you want? To boycott me, I basically don't care, you know life and stuff...
> And frankly I never though my knowledge or opinions on any foreign conflict were of relevance to go out and boycott someone.
> 
> However we were talking, and it was reasonable to raise those questions I've raised. Becaused most of our disagreement, and the action taken against BDS, I think, is because there's are demonstratively an unwilling in any way seriously address these genocidal calls,
> racist blood libels, harassment on campuses, incitement to violence...
> 
> 
> So tell me do you think it's a good cause? I know and yes repect that you may disagree on 10000 and 1 issue regarding how Israelis conduct things, we Israelis critique that day and night, but for someone who would sincerely want to just boycott beleiving this may cause a political change, not elimination of a state or pretentiously promote further conflict,
> is all this BDS bigotry recquired?
> 
> In my opinion, if a person wants to boycott my state he's not prevented in any way,
> but a state is not obliged to fund such organizations, and it's appropriate.
> 
> If there was a simillar radical anti-American or anti-UAE organization spreading bloodlibels and inciting to violence against you and them in Israel, I would expect that to be outlawed.
Click to expand...

I like this response, rylah . There are, as you say, many other issues we could discuss, including “blood libels” and anti-Semitism, and of course all aspects of the Israeli-Palestinian problem.

There are, too, differences between the Palestinian-led international BDS movement and local, including American BDS chapters with many liberal Jewish members. I surely would agree with you to one extent or another on many issues, and disagree with PF Tinmore, though I haven’t read any of his many older comments.

Forgive me, but I really am not interested in participating here in a wide ranging discussion. The larger issues have been wrestled with by smarter and more knowledgeable people than I for decades, and as I have indicated the Palestinian cause is weaker than ever, and Israel stronger than ever.

In general I feel that the whole Zionist endeavor — and the Arab reaction to it — has had catastrophic impact on most of the peoples in this part of the world. This is not a judgement on Jewish people or their absolutely understandable desire for a homeland and nation of their own. But it is a tragic reality. Of course imperialism and the “curse of oil,” as well as many other historical factors unrelated to Israel went into creating tragic Middle Eastern wars, civil wars, failed states, failed Arab nationalist and mad theocratic movements.

My polemical tone against you was narrowly focused, which I think you now realize. You still may disagree with me, but I think my position is clear and correct. I *have* written angrily elsewhere in USMB against what I consider the even more outrageous pro-Israel (and basically pro-imperialist) “anti-anti-Semitism” campaign against Corbyn and the Labour Party “left” in Great Britain.

We may have occasion to argue over many Israeli and Middle East policy questions in the future. There are far too many such issues to discuss here and now, as I’m sure you will agree.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what BDS want you to believe,
> but not what the law actually says.
> 
> 
> 
> You talk absurdly about “the law,” when in fact on State and Federal levels there is a wide-ranging campaign to destroy BDS and isolate and punish BDS advocates, and that campaign (pushed in state legislatures and _everywhere_ by right wing Zionists) is being widely opposed on civil liberties, libertarian and Constitutional grounds. There are some 30 _present_ state anti-BDS laws, plus Federal Congressional resolutions, and presidential executive orders now in effect. There have been _hundreds_ of these assaults and the majority have been _already_ defeated in the courts or legislatures. These encompass different kinds of assaults on the right to boycott, advocate, or render aid, on behalf of Palestinian rights or opposed to Israeli expansion.
> 
> An idea of the amazing extent of the anti-BDS legal offensive can be found here: Home - Legislation
> 
> Of course I am_ not_ in agreement with the politics of every member of BDS, nor with all the policies of the present leadership of the main international BDS organization, but I most definitely support targeted BDS efforts focused on Israeli operations in the Occupied Territories.
> 
> You want to treat all supporters of BDS and Palestinian rights as ignorant fools or simple anti-Semites who “raise a genocidal call” and “want to eliminate a [Jewish] minority and their state” — a position than hides the reality of Palestinian oppression in an expanding, powerful, U.S-backed, nuclear armed Jewish state, which is moreover today in alliance with reactionary Arab Gulf Oil monarchs and U.S. imperialism in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you think you come from a very one sided perspective?
> 
> For example, instead of actually adressing the genocidal calls against the Jewish nation,
> you shower me with talking points about left vs right and how you "don't agree with everything", and how it's me who is wrong for "treating you" unfairly for asking this,
> rather than, you know, supporting folks who openly call to eliminate my nation.
> 
> Seriously how can we have a discussion if you can't adress this.
> And I'm not saying there aren't like another 100 themes on this that we can argue endlessly
> 
> So why do we put all the slogans aside, and talk like normal people?
> Because, what do you want? To boycott me, I basically don't care, you know life and stuff...
> And frankly I never though my knowledge or opinions on any foreign conflict were of relevance to go out and boycott someone.
> 
> However we were talking, and it was reasonable to raise those questions I've raised. Becaused most of our disagreement, and the action taken against BDS, I think, is because there's are demonstratively an unwilling in any way seriously address these genocidal calls,
> racist blood libels, harassment on campuses, incitement to violence...
> 
> 
> So tell me do you think it's a good cause? I know and yes repect that you may disagree on 10000 and 1 issue regarding how Israelis conduct things, we Israelis critique that day and night, but for someone who would sincerely want to just boycott beleiving this may cause a political change, not elimination of a state or pretentiously promote further conflict,
> is all this BDS bigotry recquired?
> 
> In my opinion, if a person wants to boycott my state he's not prevented in any way,
> but a state is not obliged to fund such organizations, and it's appropriate.
> 
> If there was a simillar radical anti-American or anti-UAE organization spreading bloodlibels and inciting to violence against you and them in Israel, I would expect that to be outlawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this response, rylah . There are, as you say, many other issues we could discuss, including “blood libels” and anti-Semitism, and of course all aspects of the Israeli-Palestinian problem.
> 
> There are, too, differences between the Palestinian-led international BDS movement and local, including American BDS chapters with many liberal Jewish members. I surely would agree with you to one extent or another on many issues, and disagree with PF Tinmore, though I haven’t read any of his many older comments.
> 
> Forgive me, but I really am not interested in participating here in a wide ranging discussion. The larger issues have been wrestled with by smarter and more knowledgeable people than I for decades, and as I have indicated the Palestinian cause is weaker than ever, and Israel stronger than ever.
> 
> In general I feel that the whole Zionist endeavor — and the Arab reaction to it — has had catastrophic impact on most of the peoples in this part of the world. This is not a judgement on Jewish people or their absolutely understandable desire for a homeland and nation of their own. But it is a tragic reality. Of course imperialism and the “curse of oil,” as well as many other historical factors unrelated to Israel went into creating tragic Middle Eastern wars, civil wars, failed states, failed Arab nationalist and mad theocratic movements.
> 
> My polemical tone against you was narrowly focused, which I think you now realize. You still may disagree with me, but I think my position is clear and correct. I *have* written angrily elsewhere in USMB against what I consider the even more outrageous pro-Israel (and basically pro-imperialist) “anti-anti-Semitism” campaign against Corbyn and the Labour Party “left” in Great Britain.
> 
> We may have occasion to argue over many Israeli and Middle East policy questions in the future. There are far too many such issues to discuss here and now, as I’m sure you will agree.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'd rather have a more casual debate with people,
than engage with talking agendas and mindless slogans.

Wasn't that what was exciting about the inet in the beginning, that there were real people,
if a guy in late 80's Milwaukee happened to catch up with a Soviet scientist on some university network, it wasn't Capitalism and Communism that they were discussing...

Anyway, no I disagree.
You say you don't want to discuss different issues but each time come back with new comments and assertions, instead of actually addressing what I've been saying.

So what is it? What is left?
If to boycott Israel is your personal choice, no one is gonna check what brand of Tahinah is in your fridge, or force You buy Israeli, so why the need to twist it that anti-BDS laws infringe on personal rights when they actually deal with contractors and state funds, is it because BDS cares about anyones personal right to boycott, or because they simply don't want others to have that choice?

As for Your 'feel' about the Arab-Israel conflict, that is understandable,
despite its actual magnitude, it has drawn a disproportionate attention from the world community, as sort of a convenient scapegoat for all the regional, if not cosmic problems.

But I prefer facts, which BDS demonstratively despises.
Ever asked why all their 'historic" narrative starts always in the middle of the conflict,
at the point almost 80 into Zionism? And not a day before?

Because people might find out that no Zionist ever shot a bullet before the Arab pogroms,
In fact the whole Zionist organization was initiated in response to the murder and expulsion of the Jewish community from all the holy cities in Israel, the infamous Damascus Affair and the following Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate.

So if You want to talk about the Arab reaction to Zionism, You cannot ignore their part in initiating the endeavor. That reaction remained violent to large extent, but doesn't serve as an evaluation much in of its own, it's a violent society, and we're talking about a bunch of former dhimmis regaining sovereignty, the only non-Muslim country in the entire middle east.

As for 'the devastation', again let's look at the facts:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




despite the image created by the media, it's the least devastating conflict in the region.
There're cities in the US with homicide rate higher in a decade than the casualties in all the 70+ years of the Arab-Israeli conflict combined, on both sides.

And I can actually argue the opposite of what You say with ease.
First of all Israel is a success story, for Israelis, and even for the average Palestinian Arabs,
who live under Hamas or PA, if You actually look how they lived before Zionism, and I'm not talking about the Ottoman bourguisee who lost their feudal status.

Despite the propaganda image, Palestinian Arabs are firm middle class of the Arab world,
not UAE and Saudia of course, but much better than the average Egyptian, and certainly above that of the neighbors. But that's their Arab neighbors, what will You say,
when You actually drive around a day or two and find out that Israeli Arabs
and Palestinian Arabs maybe have different licence plates, but usually stand out by having the sports cars and mensions that the average Israeli Jew usually doesn't even dream about,
so there's a reason Arabs call them "Cream Arabs"... not only Israeli Arabs dominate large chuncks of the Israeli economy and actively participate in the startup industry,
but so in their footseps are walking many young who live under PA and Hamas.

But that's locally, however as with IT as just one of the examples,
there's a whole civilizational alternative to the stagnation of the Arab world.

Success draws interest, and these people, despite their opinion or side in the conflict, actually serve as inspiration to the young Arab generation, despite the violent aspects of the conflict through this interaction with what You've called 'the Zionist endeavor' to excell and compete in entirely new fields of interest that otherwise would be prevented, or at least widely discouraged by the state of the things in the Arab civilization.

I think You're confusing Zionism with British policy, which at times was pro-Zionist,
and at times pro-Arab. Both sides will tell You Brits served the otherand betrayed them,
because Brits served their own interests, but it is much easier to sell two dimensional agenda.

But that's jut the Arab civilization, look around the middle east, and with all the conflict stupidity of Israeli politics, do You see any worthwhile alternative for the middle east?
Anything around that even comes close to providing the same quality of life?

I know that not having other alternatives is not the best argument for anything to follow,
but then again Israel is the 11th happiest society in the world, not just the region.






But it also, You know, the only example of dhimmis gaining sovereignty,
an inspiration for many forgotten minorities in the middle east seeking for independence or protection from the Arab Muslim yoke as they were stuck together without distinction inside ridiculous ruler drawn borders as tuna fish by the Brits and the French, but don't interest the world...if half the energy spent on the noise about Palestinian Arabs was spent on talking about Kurds, they'd be independent 10 years ago, because they mean what they say,
why Israelis choose tp fight with them on their side when can,
and support in all possible seen and unseen ways when can't.

Ok, ok You said You didn't want to discuss all these different things...ok.
Then just answer this question, which I asked Tinmore as well,
think it sums up pretty much everything in BDS narrative,
because clearly, the goal is to eliminate Israel,
not to cause it to change,
and boycott a minority.

*Q. Is there a reason why Arabs deserve to dominate the entire middle east
at the expense of all invovled?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

No, Jake Tapper, Rashida Tlaib Is Not Antisemitic For Criticizing Netanyahu
					

“[What] is it about Secretary of State–nominee Blinken that he makes the Congresswoman think that he would try to suppress her views about the Prime Minister of Israel? Hmmm,” Tapper wrote in a now-deleted re-tweet of Tlaib.




					www.refinery29.com
				





After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. Following news about President-elect Joe Biden appointing Anthony Blinken as Secretary of State, Tlaib tweeted her concerns about the politician’s stance on Israel — and the potential that her criticisms of Netanyahu would be squashed.

When it was announced that Blinken was Biden’s pick for the cabinet position, Faiz Shakir, Bernie Sanders’ former campaign manager, tweeted that he’s a “solid choice.” In response, Tlaib quote-tweeted her remark, saying, “So long as he doesn't suppress my First Amendment right to speak out against Netanyahu's racist and inhumane policies. The Palestinian people deserve equality and justice.”


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> No, Jake Tapper, Rashida Tlaib Is Not Antisemitic For Criticizing Netanyahu
> 
> 
> “[What] is it about Secretary of State–nominee Blinken that he makes the Congresswoman think that he would try to suppress her views about the Prime Minister of Israel? Hmmm,” Tapper wrote in a now-deleted re-tweet of Tlaib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.refinery29.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. Following news about President-elect Joe Biden appointing Anthony Blinken as Secretary of State, Tlaib tweeted her concerns about the politician’s stance on Israel — and the potential that her criticisms of Netanyahu would be squashed.
> 
> When it was announced that Blinken was Biden’s pick for the cabinet position, Faiz Shakir, Bernie Sanders’ former campaign manager, tweeted that he’s a “solid choice.” In response, Tlaib quote-tweeted her remark, saying, “So long as he doesn't suppress my First Amendment right to speak out against Netanyahu's racist and inhumane policies. The Palestinian people deserve equality and justice.”



*After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. *

Bastard!!! Implying an obvious truth.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians mark the first anniversary of the massacre of the al-Sawarka family in Deir al-Balah, central Gaza Strip, 19 November. Eight members of the family — five of them children — were killed when Israel targeted their home in an airstrike. A ninth member of the family died days later.

 Ashraf Amra APA images 









						Palestine in Pictures: November 2020
					

A monthly roundup of photographs documenting Palestine, Palestinian life, politics and culture, and international solidarity with Palestine.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

A harvest of heartbreak
					

Israel has carried out more than 40 military incursions in Gaza this year.




					electronicintifada.net
				




*A harvest of heartbreak *

Abdallah al-Naami The Electronic Intifada 4 December 2020




Riyad al-Nisr is determined to keep farming, despite how Israeli forces inflicted permanent injuries on him. 
 Abdallah al-Naami
Yousif Shaheen went to harvest his eggplant crops early on 13 October. His farm – near the city of Khan Younis – is located a few hundred meters from the fence separating Gaza and Israel.
Suddenly, the farmers noticed that Israeli soldiers were driving three bulldozers toward them.
“We shouted at the bulldozers,” Shaheen said. “But they did not stop.”
The Israeli troops bulldozed about 2.5 acres of Shaheen’s land. His entire crop of eggplants and his irrigation systems were destroyed.
Shaheen believes that the Israeli troops planned the attack so that it would cause major harm to farmers’ livelihoods.
“They waited until the eggplants were ready to be harvested,” he said. “I was heartbroken seeing my land and my crops obliterated.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*UPDATE: Abby Martin's Lawsuit Over Israel Loyalty Oath Mandate in US*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pancakes for Palestine!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
Click to expand...

Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.
Click to expand...


I joke about morons dying from their own stupidity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joke about morons dying from their own stupidity.
Click to expand...

Do you make jokes about Israelis who die from their own stupidity?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you make jokes about Israelis who die from their own stupidity?



If you've got a story about a stupid Israeli who stood in front of a bulldozer, 
I'm just as willing to laugh as I am about a stupid American.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.
Click to expand...

The indignant Islamist who flails his Pom Poms when children are used as human shields at the Islamic terrorist border riots.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make jokes about Israelis who die from their own stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got a story about a stupid Israeli who stood in front of a bulldozer,
> I'm just as willing to laugh as I am about a stupid American.
Click to expand...

A lot of Israelis bit the dust by living in Israel's war zone.

That is not too bright.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The indignant Islamist who flails his Pom Poms when children are used as human shields at the Islamic terrorist border riots.
Click to expand...

Ooooo, you played a terrorist card.

Good girl.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The indignant Islamist who flails his Pom Poms when children are used as human shields at the Islamic terrorist border riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played a terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.
Click to expand...


Another of your usual, silly slogans.









						Hamas says most of protesters killed by Israel in Gaza were members
					

Israel says it shows that Hamas is using border protests as a cover for terrorist attacks.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make jokes about Israelis who die from their own stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got a story about a stupid Israeli who stood in front of a bulldozer,
> I'm just as willing to laugh as I am about a stupid American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Israelis bit the dust by living in Israel's war zone.
> 
> That is not too bright.
Click to expand...


We're discussing a stupid American who stupidly stood in front of a bulldozer.

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The indignant Islamist who flails his Pom Poms when children are used as human shields at the Islamic terrorist border riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played a terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your usual, silly slogans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas says most of protesters killed by Israel in Gaza were members
> 
> 
> Israel says it shows that Hamas is using border protests as a cover for terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
Click to expand...

More shit from the shit state.

It doesn't matter. They were unarmed protestors.

How many Israeli goons got killed by a protestor?

There are many photos and videos of the protests and never a gun in sight.

They were not Hamas protests. Hamas tried to horn into someone else's gig to make themselves seem relevant.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The indignant Islamist who flails his Pom Poms when children are used as human shields at the Islamic terrorist border riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played a terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your usual, silly slogans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas says most of protesters killed by Israel in Gaza were members
> 
> 
> Israel says it shows that Hamas is using border protests as a cover for terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More shit from the shit state.
> 
> It doesn't matter. They were unarmed protestors.
> 
> How many Israeli goons got killed by a protestor?
> 
> There are many photos and videos of the protests and never a gun in sight.
> 
> They were not Hamas protests. Hamas tried to horn into someone else's gig to make themselves seem relevant.
Click to expand...

Armed rioters are ''unarmed protesters''?

You are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*USA: Pro-Palestine demo faces off with counter protesters outside AIPAC conference*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *USA: Pro-Palestine demo faces off with counter protesters outside AIPAC conference*



Let's hope the Arabs-Moslems don't have explosives.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make jokes about Israelis who die from their own stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got a story about a stupid Israeli who stood in front of a bulldozer,
> I'm just as willing to laugh as I am about a stupid American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Israelis bit the dust by living in Israel's war zone.
> 
> That is not too bright.
Click to expand...


Is it?
Not sure what it says about you in the US then.
Thank G-d, we certainly live longer than you and have more kids.

As for our "war zone", definately a cause of much less suffering than your daily homicide rate.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes for Palestine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fucking Zionist would make jokes about death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The indignant Islamist who flails his Pom Poms when children are used as human shields at the Islamic terrorist border riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played a terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your usual, silly slogans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas says most of protesters killed by Israel in Gaza were members
> 
> 
> Israel says it shows that Hamas is using border protests as a cover for terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More shit from the shit state.
> 
> It doesn't matter. They were unarmed protestors.
> 
> How many Israeli goons got killed by a protestor?
> 
> There are many photos and videos of the protests and never a gun in sight.
> 
> They were not Hamas protests. Hamas tried to horn into someone else's gig to make themselves seem relevant.
Click to expand...










Says "Hamas horned into someone else's gig",
when they're the headliners...so who's problem is this?

They come for Jewish blood,
but Jews send them to their virgins.

Then you get to cheer and dance with their bodies on the streets, and the circle goes around.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Jake Tapper, Rashida Tlaib Is Not Antisemitic For Criticizing Netanyahu
> 
> 
> “[What] is it about Secretary of State–nominee Blinken that he makes the Congresswoman think that he would try to suppress her views about the Prime Minister of Israel? Hmmm,” Tapper wrote in a now-deleted re-tweet of Tlaib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.refinery29.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. Following news about President-elect Joe Biden appointing Anthony Blinken as Secretary of State, Tlaib tweeted her concerns about the politician’s stance on Israel — and the potential that her criticisms of Netanyahu would be squashed.
> 
> When it was announced that Blinken was Biden’s pick for the cabinet position, Faiz Shakir, Bernie Sanders’ former campaign manager, tweeted that he’s a “solid choice.” In response, Tlaib quote-tweeted her remark, saying, “So long as he doesn't suppress my First Amendment right to speak out against Netanyahu's racist and inhumane policies. The Palestinian people deserve equality and justice.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. *
> 
> Bastard!!! Implying an obvious truth.
Click to expand...


*'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *

Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism




> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*











						'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
					

Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism




					www.middleeasteye.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

EU calls for probe into Palestinian teen’s killing by Israel
					

Palestinians call killing ‘war crime’; EU delegation to Palestinians said Israel must investigate ‘shocking incident’.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> EU calls for probe into Palestinian teen’s killing by Israel
> 
> 
> Palestinians call killing ‘war crime’; EU delegation to Palestinians said Israel must investigate ‘shocking incident’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


Arab-Moslem rioters attacking Israeli forces should be investigated.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF*: The discussion is being (once again) remodeled away from the impact of the demand. Since 1948, when the National Council for the Jewish State accepted the recommendation and the help from the UN to establish the Jewish State through Self-Determination, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have tried to reframe the "act" away from the UN endorsement of a Jewish State Concept - to a one-state solution of an Arab State that would dominate and jeopardize the existence of the Jewish National Home. The effort is spearheaded by the attempt to delegitimize the Jewish State and the Right of Self-Determination exercise by the National Council for the Jewish State.



P F Tinmore said:


> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
Click to expand...

*(†††)*

Don't allow the discussion to be contaminated.

The real questions posed here are:  

◈  What is the relationship between "Palestinian" FREEDOM and "anti-semitism?"​​✦  Palestinian Freedom from the "River to the Sea" is - in essence - the elimination _(hostility to or prejudice)_ of the Jewish State.​​◈  Is there a relationship between the Palestinian objective:  "From the RIVER to the SEA?"​​


 ​​*(COMMENT)*
​You have to be honest and ask yourself about the true status of the (example) West Bank?  *(RHETORICAL)* The West Bank is abandon territory, formerly Jordanian sovereign territory.  It was never occupied Palestinian _(sovereign)_ territory; with the exception of Area "A."
​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Jake Tapper, Rashida Tlaib Is Not Antisemitic For Criticizing Netanyahu
> 
> 
> “[What] is it about Secretary of State–nominee Blinken that he makes the Congresswoman think that he would try to suppress her views about the Prime Minister of Israel? Hmmm,” Tapper wrote in a now-deleted re-tweet of Tlaib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.refinery29.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. Following news about President-elect Joe Biden appointing Anthony Blinken as Secretary of State, Tlaib tweeted her concerns about the politician’s stance on Israel — and the potential that her criticisms of Netanyahu would be squashed.
> 
> When it was announced that Blinken was Biden’s pick for the cabinet position, Faiz Shakir, Bernie Sanders’ former campaign manager, tweeted that he’s a “solid choice.” In response, Tlaib quote-tweeted her remark, saying, “So long as he doesn't suppress my First Amendment right to speak out against Netanyahu's racist and inhumane policies. The Palestinian people deserve equality and justice.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. *
> 
> Bastard!!! Implying an obvious truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
Click to expand...


It's about whiney losers, whining.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The discussion is being (once again) remodeled away from the impact of the demand. Since 1948, when the National Council for the Jewish State accepted the recommendation and the help from the UN to establish the Jewish State through Self-Determination, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have tried to reframe the "act" away from the UN endorsement of a Jewish State Concept - to a one-state solution of an Arab State that would dominate and jeopardize the existence of the Jewish National Home. The effort is spearheaded by the attempt to delegitimize the Jewish State and the Right of Self-Determination exercise by the National Council for the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(†††)*
> 
> Don't allow the discussion to be contaminated.
> 
> The real questions posed here are:
> 
> ◈  What is the relationship between "Palestinian" FREEDOM and "anti-semitism?"​​✦  Palestinian Freedom from the "River to the Sea" is - in essence - the elimination _(hostility to or prejudice)_ of the Jewish State.​​◈  Is there a relationship between the Palestinian objective:  "From the RIVER to the SEA?"​​
> ​
> ​View attachment 426989​
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> ​You have to be honest and ask yourself about the true status of the (example) West Bank?  *(RHETORICAL)* The West Bank is abandon territory, formerly Jordanian sovereign territory.  It was never occupied Palestinian _(sovereign)_ territory; with the exception of Area "A."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?

Give me some names.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?



I've underlined your lie.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The discussion is being (once again) remodeled away from the impact of the demand. Since 1948, when the National Council for the Jewish State accepted the recommendation and the help from the UN to establish the Jewish State through Self-Determination, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have tried to reframe the "act" away from the UN endorsement of a Jewish State Concept - to a one-state solution of an Arab State that would dominate and jeopardize the existence of the Jewish National Home. The effort is spearheaded by the attempt to delegitimize the Jewish State and the Right of Self-Determination exercise by the National Council for the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(†††)*
> 
> Don't allow the discussion to be contaminated.
> 
> The real questions posed here are:
> 
> ◈  What is the relationship between "Palestinian" FREEDOM and "anti-semitism?"​​✦  Palestinian Freedom from the "River to the Sea" is - in essence - the elimination _(hostility to or prejudice)_ of the Jewish State.​​◈  Is there a relationship between the Palestinian objective:  "From the RIVER to the SEA?"​​
> ​
> ​View attachment 426989​
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> ​You have to be honest and ask yourself about the true status of the (example) West Bank?  *(RHETORICAL)* The West Bank is abandon territory, formerly Jordanian sovereign territory.  It was never occupied Palestinian _(sovereign)_ territory; with the exception of Area "A."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Give me some names.
Click to expand...

The Palis never gave away any of their territory. Implying the Palis had sovereign territory is a false notion you repeat knowing it’s not true.

What does that say about you?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Jake Tapper, Rashida Tlaib Is Not Antisemitic For Criticizing Netanyahu
> 
> 
> “[What] is it about Secretary of State–nominee Blinken that he makes the Congresswoman think that he would try to suppress her views about the Prime Minister of Israel? Hmmm,” Tapper wrote in a now-deleted re-tweet of Tlaib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.refinery29.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. Following news about President-elect Joe Biden appointing Anthony Blinken as Secretary of State, Tlaib tweeted her concerns about the politician’s stance on Israel — and the potential that her criticisms of Netanyahu would be squashed.
> 
> When it was announced that Blinken was Biden’s pick for the cabinet position, Faiz Shakir, Bernie Sanders’ former campaign manager, tweeted that he’s a “solid choice.” In response, Tlaib quote-tweeted her remark, saying, “So long as he doesn't suppress my First Amendment right to speak out against Netanyahu's racist and inhumane policies. The Palestinian people deserve equality and justice.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After implying that Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is antisemitic on Twitter, CNN’s Jake Tapper is now being slammed for his bad faith comments. *
> 
> Bastard!!! Implying an obvious truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
Click to expand...


Palestinian activists should be careful about such 'provocations'.

They may wake up one day, realizing Israelis beleived them and said ok...
Sending regards from the Jewish quarters of Ramallah and Gaza.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF*: The question presupposes that the Arab Palestinians had the Title and Rights to the territory; which they did not. They were not a party to any treaty that bestowed the Title and Rights.
​


P F Tinmore said:


> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Give me some names.


*(COMMENT)*

No party to the Treaty of Lausanne (1923) incurred any obligation to the Arab Palestinian culture.

And, it was Arab League members that first occupied the territories that the Arab Palestinian culture brought forward for a dispute.  But the fact of the matter is the Turkish Republic renounced the Title and Rights to the Allied Powers that were party to the treaty.  The Turkish Republic did NOT bequeath anything of the sort to the Arab Palestinians.

There are probably more than four dozen nations that became independent from the various Colonies, Protectorates, and Mandates during the 20th Century.  That would include a good portion of the Arabs countries in the North African and Middle Eastern countries.

◈  The UN General Assembly GA/RES/289 (IV) Question on the disposal of former Italian Colonies, moved that Lybia become independent, and on 24 December 1951, Libya declared its independence.​​◈  Egypt became independent twice, the first time in 1922 - relieved from the status of a UK protectorate.​​◈  Algeria became independent from France in 1952.​​◈  The Sudan (North and South) is still evolving.  ​​◈  Eritrea became independent from Ethiopia in 1993.​​◈  Somalia condensed into one nation from uniting the various Somalilands in 1960.​​◈  Yemen is what they call a transitional government, with various warlords jockeying for position.​
All around the world, there are changes being made.  Hell, China pulled a fast-one when they built an Island and occupied it in the South China Sea. Almost every case is unique in some fashion or framework.  And Israel and the adjacent territories are no different.  There is no "one shoe fits all."  As the territories and alliances evolve, maybe new rulings will emerge.  _(Who knows?)_

We are now only one month away from the fifth anniversary of the Government of Palestine (GoP) _(whatever that turns out to be)_ filing of alleged crimes committed "in the occupied Palestinian territory, including East Jerusalem, since June 13, 2014."   Again, IF it was as simple as your interpretations usually are, THEN it would be a case before the court.  But as it stands, from all appearances, the filing is still in the preliminary phase of the judicial process and has not yet moved to a formal investigation or a case before the court.
​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The question presupposes that the Arab Palestinians had the Title and Rights to the territory; which they did not. They were not a party to any treaty that bestowed the Title and Rights.
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No party to the Treaty of Lausanne (1923) incurred any obligation to the Arab Palestinian culture.
> 
> And, it was Arab League members that first occupied the territories that the Arab Palestinian culture brought forward for a dispute.  But the fact of the matter is the Turkish Republic renounced the Title and Rights to the Allied Powers that were party to the treaty.  The Turkish Republic did NOT bequeath anything of the sort to the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> There are probably more than four dozen nations that became independent from the various Colonies, Protectorates, and Mandates during the 20th Century.  That would include a good portion of the Arabs countries in the North African and Middle Eastern countries.
> 
> ◈  The UN General Assembly GA/RES/289 (IV) Question on the disposal of former Italian Colonies, moved that Lybia become independent, and on 24 December 1951, Libya declared its independence.​​◈  Egypt became independent twice, the first time in 1922 - relieved from the status of a UK protectorate.​​◈  Algeria became independent from France in 1952.​​◈  The Sudan (North and South) is still evolving.  ​​◈  Eritrea became independent from Ethiopia in 1993.​​◈  Somalia condensed into one nation from uniting the various Somalilands in 1960.​​◈  Yemen is what they call a transitional government, with various warlords jockeying for position.​
> All around the world, there are changes being made.  Hell, China pulled a fast-one when they built an Island and occupied it in the South China Sea. Almost every case is unique in some fashion or framework.  And Israel and the adjacent territories are no different.  There is no "one shoe fits all."  As the territories and alliances evolve, maybe new rulings will emerge.  _(Who knows?)_
> 
> We are now only one month away from the fifth anniversary of the Government of Palestine (GoP) _(whatever that turns out to be)_ filing of alleged crimes committed "in the occupied Palestinian territory, including East Jerusalem, since June 13, 2014."   Again, IF it was as simple as your interpretations usually are, THEN it would be a case before the court.  But as it stands, from all appearances, the filing is still in the preliminary phase of the judicial process and has not yet moved to a formal investigation or a case before the court.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

     
Why all the dancing?

That is a pretty short list.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The discussion is being (once again) remodeled away from the impact of the demand. Since 1948, when the National Council for the Jewish State accepted the recommendation and the help from the UN to establish the Jewish State through Self-Determination, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have tried to reframe the "act" away from the UN endorsement of a Jewish State Concept - to a one-state solution of an Arab State that would dominate and jeopardize the existence of the Jewish National Home. The effort is spearheaded by the attempt to delegitimize the Jewish State and the Right of Self-Determination exercise by the National Council for the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(†††)*
> 
> Don't allow the discussion to be contaminated.
> 
> The real questions posed here are:
> 
> ◈  What is the relationship between "Palestinian" FREEDOM and "anti-semitism?"​​✦  Palestinian Freedom from the "River to the Sea" is - in essence - the elimination _(hostility to or prejudice)_ of the Jewish State.​​◈  Is there a relationship between the Palestinian objective:  "From the RIVER to the SEA?"​​
> ​
> ​View attachment 426989​
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> ​You have to be honest and ask yourself about the true status of the (example) West Bank?  *(RHETORICAL)* The West Bank is abandon territory, formerly Jordanian sovereign territory.  It was never occupied Palestinian _(sovereign)_ territory; with the exception of Area "A."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palis never gave away any of their territory. Implying the Palis had sovereign territory is a false notion you repeat knowing it’s not true.
> 
> What does that say about you?
Click to expand...

Unsubstanriated Israeli talking point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The discussion is being (once again) remodeled away from the impact of the demand. Since 1948, when the National Council for the Jewish State accepted the recommendation and the help from the UN to establish the Jewish State through Self-Determination, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have tried to reframe the "act" away from the UN endorsement of a Jewish State Concept - to a one-state solution of an Arab State that would dominate and jeopardize the existence of the Jewish National Home. The effort is spearheaded by the attempt to delegitimize the Jewish State and the Right of Self-Determination exercise by the National Council for the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(†††)*
> 
> Don't allow the discussion to be contaminated.
> 
> The real questions posed here are:
> 
> ◈  What is the relationship between "Palestinian" FREEDOM and "anti-semitism?"​​✦  Palestinian Freedom from the "River to the Sea" is - in essence - the elimination _(hostility to or prejudice)_ of the Jewish State.​​◈  Is there a relationship between the Palestinian objective:  "From the RIVER to the SEA?"​​
> ​
> ​View attachment 426989​
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> ​You have to be honest and ask yourself about the true status of the (example) West Bank?  *(RHETORICAL)* The West Bank is abandon territory, formerly Jordanian sovereign territory.  It was never occupied Palestinian _(sovereign)_ territory; with the exception of Area "A."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palis never gave away any of their territory. Implying the Palis had sovereign territory is a false notion you repeat knowing it’s not true.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstanriated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...

You typically retreat to tired, worn out slogans when your claims are refuted.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian rights groups accuse Israel of 'smear campaign'
					

Claim comes as Norway demands return of funds for women’s centre named after Palestinian woman who led an attack that killed 38 civilians




					www.middleeasteye.net
				





A joint Israeli government and civil society campaign to cut off foreign government funding for Palestinian human rights groups is employing smear tactics and misinformation, according to the groups targeted.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian rights groups accuse Israel of 'smear campaign'
> 
> 
> Claim comes as Norway demands return of funds for women’s centre named after Palestinian woman who led an attack that killed 38 civilians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A joint Israeli government and civil society campaign to cut off foreign government funding for Palestinian human rights groups is employing smear tactics and misinformation, according to the groups targeted.



"_Claim comes as Norway demands return of funds for women’s centre named after Palestinian woman who led an attack that killed 38 civilians_.''

Oh, my. Those Norwegians are so.... you know.... Islamophobic, maybe even racist for smearing the poor, oppressed Pally's. I can't imagine why the Norwegians would be offended by their welfare donations being used by Islamic terrorists to glorify death, destruction and killing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

US Supreme Court rules Muslims placed on no-fly list can sue for damages
					

Ruling paves way for lawsuits against FBI officers who placed Muslims on travel blacklist for refusing to spy on their communities




					www.middleeasteye.net
				





The US Supreme Court on Thursday ruled that Muslim Americans who were placed on the FBI's no-fly list after refusing to spy on their communities are allowed to sue individual FBI agents who allegedly violated their religious freedoms.


In a unanimous decision, the court ruled in favour of lead plaintiff Muhammad Tanvir, a legal permanent New York resident from Pakistan, who refused to spy on his Muslim community and suffered from a travel blacklist as a result.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel's disinformation campaign suffers a setback in the Netherlands
					

Incitement campaigns against Palestinian rights defenders are disingenuous and inaccurate and should be treated as such by European governments and NGOs




					www.middleeasteye.net
				




This disinformation campaign has now suffered a key setback after the Dutch government issued a comprehensive rebuttal of smears levelled at the Gaza-based Al Mezan Centre for Human Rights. 


Earlier this year, NGO Monitor had published a report on Al Mezan’s supposed "ties" to "terror", a report which prompted questions to the Dutch government - a funder of the centre – by legislators from the ultra-nationalist Party for Freedom (PVV), including its far-right leader, Geert Wilders.


The response from the Dutch authorities, however, demolished NGO Monitor’s allegations.


Some of the "evidence" was dismissed as nothing more than guilt by association. Even more embarrassingly, NGO Monitor repeatedly used sources that were actually about completely different people with similar names – including, in one case, someone who was actually dead.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians can now see their stolen property in the database we've made public
					

A comprehensive database of private property belonging to Palestinian refugees in the territory occupied by Israel in 1948 has been opened to the public




					www.middleeasteye.net
				




*Whoever accesses this database will realise not only the great injustices inflicted upon the Palestinian people, but also how much Israel has profited from Palestinian refugee property *


This began as soon as the UN appointed its first mediator, Sweden’s Folke Bernadotte, who was later assassinated in Jerusalem by Israeli terrorists. Perhaps his most important legacy was Resolution 194, approved on 11 December 1948, which established a Conciliation Commission comprising the US, France and Turkey, aimed at supporting the parties to reach a final settlement.   


While the commission did not achieve its main goal, it did succeed in establishing a comprehensive database of the private property belonging to Palestinian refugees, churches, endowments and non-Palestinian owners in the territory occupied by Israel in 1948.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF*: Yeah, I guessed you missed the part where I made the list from "North African and Middle Eastern countries."



P F Tinmore said:


> Why all the dancing?
> 
> That is a pretty short list.


*(COMMENT)*

It is you that is dancing.  Why don't you stick to the context and content (quality vs quantity).






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Yeah, I guessed you missed the part where I made the list from "North African and Middle Eastern countries."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the dancing?
> 
> That is a pretty short list.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is you that is dancing.  Why don't you stick to the context and content (quality vs quantity).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Still no list?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The discussion is being (once again) remodeled away from the impact of the demand. Since 1948, when the National Council for the Jewish State accepted the recommendation and the help from the UN to establish the Jewish State through Self-Determination, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have tried to reframe the "act" away from the UN endorsement of a Jewish State Concept - to a one-state solution of an Arab State that would dominate and jeopardize the existence of the Jewish National Home. The effort is spearheaded by the attempt to delegitimize the Jewish State and the Right of Self-Determination exercise by the National Council for the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(†††)*
> 
> Don't allow the discussion to be contaminated.
> 
> The real questions posed here are:
> 
> ◈  What is the relationship between "Palestinian" FREEDOM and "anti-semitism?"​​✦  Palestinian Freedom from the "River to the Sea" is - in essence - the elimination _(hostility to or prejudice)_ of the Jewish State.​​◈  Is there a relationship between the Palestinian objective:  "From the RIVER to the SEA?"​​
> ​
> ​View attachment 426989​
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> ​You have to be honest and ask yourself about the true status of the (example) West Bank?  *(RHETORICAL)* The West Bank is abandon territory, formerly Jordanian sovereign territory.  It was never occupied Palestinian _(sovereign)_ territory; with the exception of Area "A."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palis never gave away any of their territory. Implying the Palis had sovereign territory is a false notion you repeat knowing it’s not true.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstanriated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typically retreat to tired, worn out slogans when your claims are refuted.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> You typically retreat to tired, worn out slogans when your claims are refuted.


Well, there is your substantiation right there.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF*: The Arab Palestinians DID NOT give half of their country to colonial settlers.



P F Tinmore said:


> Give me some names.


*(COMMENT)*

I already gave you a half dozen (+) just out of the MENA Region.



P F Tinmore said:


> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians had no sovereign territory give.  

The Arab Palestinians but even after seven decades, the Arab Palestinians have not been able to accomplish any even close to what Israel has.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The Arab Palestinians DID NOT give half of their country to colonial settlers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I already gave you a half dozen (+) just out of the MENA Region.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no sovereign territory give.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians but even after seven decades, the Arab Palestinians have not been able to accomplish any even close to what Israel has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians had no sovereign territory give.


Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The Arab Palestinians DID NOT give half of their country to colonial settlers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I already gave you a half dozen (+) just out of the MENA Region.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no sovereign territory give.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians but even after seven decades, the Arab Palestinians have not been able to accomplish any even close to what Israel has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no sovereign territory give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


Tinny thinks that if his landlord dies, he gets the building........DURR


----------



## P F Tinmore

University of Illinois Faculty and Staff Reject Efforts to Suppress Palestinian Freedom and Solidarity
					

University of Illinois Faculty and Staff Reject Efforts to Suppress Palestinian Freedom and Solidarity  [scroll down to sign] Dec 11, 2020 As faculty and staff within the University of Illinois system, we are writing to renew our outrage at the rampant anti-Semitism and racism at the University o...




					docs.google.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel destroys and steals $2 million worth of EU aid
					

Timid requests to a brutal occupier are useless.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel destroys and steals $2 million worth of EU aid
> 
> 
> Timid requests to a brutal occupier are useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Stop building without permits.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys and steals $2 million worth of EU aid
> 
> 
> Timid requests to a brutal occupier are useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits.
Click to expand...

Why do Palestinians have to go to foreign assholes for permits?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys and steals $2 million worth of EU aid
> 
> 
> Timid requests to a brutal occupier are useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Palestinians have to go to foreign assholes for permits?
Click to expand...


*Why do Palestinians have to go to foreign assholes for permits? *

I agree, the Palestinians should all move out of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys and steals $2 million worth of EU aid
> 
> 
> Timid requests to a brutal occupier are useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Palestinians have to go to foreign assholes for permits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why do Palestinians have to go to foreign assholes for permits? *
> 
> I agree, the Palestinians should all move out of Israel.
Click to expand...

*Stupid post of the day!*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys and steals $2 million worth of EU aid
> 
> 
> Timid requests to a brutal occupier are useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop building without permits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Palestinians have to go to foreign assholes for permits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why do Palestinians have to go to foreign assholes for permits? *
> 
> I agree, the Palestinians should all move out of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stupid post of the day!*
Click to expand...


I agree, nobody in the world wants a bunch of palestinians moving into their country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Witnesses dispute IDF claims on killing of Palestinian teen
					

The IDF defended shooting of Ali Abu Aliya by claiming a protest was endangering nearby drivers. But witnesses say he was nowhere near the road when shot.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

You count on The Electronic Intifada's fearless journalism
					

Make a donation today to help us keep beating Israel lobby censorship!



					mailchi.mp


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * call for freedom is not antisemitic*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The discussion is being (once again) remodeled away from the impact of the demand. Since 1948, when the National Council for the Jewish State accepted the recommendation and the help from the UN to establish the Jewish State through Self-Determination, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have tried to reframe the "act" away from the UN endorsement of a Jewish State Concept - to a one-state solution of an Arab State that would dominate and jeopardize the existence of the Jewish National Home. The effort is spearheaded by the attempt to delegitimize the Jewish State and the Right of Self-Determination exercise by the National Council for the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic *
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *'The phrase is provocative because it's maximalist… it's not about occupation, it's about the Nakba'
> -Rabbi Alissa Wise, Jewish Voice for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'From the river to the sea': Palestinian advocates say call for freedom is not antisemitic
> 
> 
> Amid renewed outrage over historic slogan, pro-Palestinian activists stress difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(†††)*
> 
> Don't allow the discussion to be contaminated.
> 
> The real questions posed here are:
> 
> ◈  What is the relationship between "Palestinian" FREEDOM and "anti-semitism?"​​✦  Palestinian Freedom from the "River to the Sea" is - in essence - the elimination _(hostility to or prejudice)_ of the Jewish State.​​◈  Is there a relationship between the Palestinian objective:  "From the RIVER to the SEA?"​​
> ​
> ​View attachment 426989​
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> ​You have to be honest and ask yourself about the true status of the (example) West Bank?  *(RHETORICAL)* The West Bank is abandon territory, formerly Jordanian sovereign territory.  It was never occupied Palestinian _(sovereign)_ territory; with the exception of Area "A."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What other people would agree to give half of their territory to colonial settlers?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palis never gave away any of their territory. Implying the Palis had sovereign territory is a false notion you repeat knowing it’s not true.
> 
> What does that say about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstanriated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typically retreat to tired, worn out slogans when your claims are refuted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You typically retreat to tired, worn out slogans when your claims are refuted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is your substantiation right there.
Click to expand...


You tend to suffer from hurt feelings when your cut and paste youtube videos are shown to be pointless.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel’s Genocide in Gaza Goes Uninterrupted, But Is Europe Finally Taking Notice?
					

A long and cruel siege, constant Israeli attacks resulting in the killing of countless civilians, destruction of homes and infrastructure, extreme poverty, and trauma remain the daily bread of Palestinians in Gaza., Europe, Gaza, genocide, Human Rights, Israel,




					www.mintpressnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel illegally recruits Canadian citizens to its army
					

Faith leaders, artists and intellectuals call on justice minister to halt the practice.




					electronicintifada.net
				




Human rights activists are demanding an end to the Israeli military’s recruitment of Canadians, which violates the laws of that country.

The Canadian government has so far refused to enforce its laws, allowing Israel to continue the practice.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel illegally recruits Canadian citizens to its army
> 
> 
> Faith leaders, artists and intellectuals call on justice minister to halt the practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights activists are demanding an end to the Israeli military’s recruitment of Canadians, which violates the laws of that country.
> 
> The Canadian government has so far refused to enforce its laws, allowing Israel to continue the practice.


You’re concerned about Israel recruiting Canadians, when Hamas is recruiting children?

Just proves to us once again that you do not have your priorities straight ..


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Muslim-American politician Iman Jodeh elected to Colorado State House of Representatives*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sheldon Adelson major donor to violate Palestinian rights, dead at 87.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

In ‘watershed’ moment, B’Tselem labels Israel ‘apartheid regime’
					

The reality is that there are millions of Palestinians and Israelis living under the control of a single regime, but with vastly unequal rights.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel rushes to approve new illegal settlements before Trump leaves*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Trump and his criminal cabal is out.
Elliot Engle is out.
Saeb Erekat died.
Sheldon Adelson died.
"The squad" is getting bigger.
Iman Jodeh, a Palestinian woman, elected to Colorado State House of Representatives.
BLM endorses BDS.

Things are looking up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian Official Hanan Ashrawi: Trump’s Morocco-Israel Deal Legitimizes Land Theft & Occupation*


----------



## surada

louie888 said:


> They definitely are not discussing this.
> 
> *Wailing at the wrong wall?*



Isn't that something? Jews didn't worship at the Western Wall until after the expulsions from Spain and Portugal...


----------



## surada

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinian Official Hanan Ashrawi: Trump’s Morocco-Israel Deal Legitimizes Land Theft & Occupation*



I love *Hanan Ashrawi....*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Report: Israel detained 250 Palestinian citizens since the beginning of 2021 | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Jerusalem  Israeli occupation forces have arrested 250 Palestinian citizens in various regions since the beginning of the new year 2021, according to a report issued by the Pales




					daysofpalestine.ps
				





Israeli occupation forces have arrested 250 Palestinian citizens in various regions since the beginning of the new year 2021, according to a report issued by the Palestine Center for Prisoner Studies.


Riad Al-Ashqar, the director of the center, said that the year 2021 will not be better than the previous as the arrests escalated greatly during the first two weeks, in addition to the increase in the number of prisoners infected with the coronavirus.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Act4Palestine launches a campaign to highlight the Israeli Apartheid Regime  | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Gaza  A media campaign, entitled "Apartheid Israel"  will launch on Monday to demand the international community that 'Israel' be held accountable for its ongoing violati




					daysofpalestine.ps
				




*Days of Palestine - Gaza*

A media campaign, entitled "Apartheid Israel"  will launch on Monday to demand the international community that 'Israel' be held accountable for its ongoing violations against Palestinian people.

The campaign was launched by Act4Palestine, a team of Palestinian youth activists based in the Gaza Strip.

Recently, international organizations and Israeli rights groups have described "Israel" as an "Apartheid Regime" due to its imposition of "institutionalized discrimination" policy towards the Palestinian people.

Act4Palestine Team announced that the campaign will be launched on Monday at 7 PM (Palestine Time).

Read More: Israel isn't a democracy, it's an 'apartheid regime,' rights group says

The team called on the public and activists to interact with it and tweet through their accounts on social networking sites on the hashtag #ApartheidIsrael and #ICC4Israel.


----------



## surada

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel illegally recruits Canadian citizens to its army
> 
> 
> Faith leaders, artists and intellectuals call on justice minister to halt the practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights activists are demanding an end to the Israeli military’s recruitment of Canadians, which violates the laws of that country.
> 
> The Canadian government has so far refused to enforce its laws, allowing Israel to continue the practice.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re concerned about Israel recruiting Canadians, when Hamas is recruiting children?
> 
> Just proves to us once again that you do not have your priorities straight ..
Click to expand...


Sabeel worked to prevent the founding of HAMAS.



*How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ*








						How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
					






					www.wsj.com
				



Jan 24, 2009 · *Israel* cooperated with a crippled, half-blind cleric named Sheikh Ahmed Yassin, even as he was laying the foundations for what would become Hamas.
*How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal | HuffPost*








						How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal
					

How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal




					www.huffpost.com
				



May 25, 2011 · *"Hamas,* to my great regret, is* Israel's* creation," says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades. Responsible for religious affairs in the region until 1994, Mr. Cohen watched the Islamist movement take shape, muscle aside secular Palestinian rivals and then morph into what is today* Hamas,* a militant group that is sworn to* Israel's* destruction.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Trump and his criminal cabal is out.
> Elliot Engle is out.
> Saeb Erekat died.
> Sheldon Adelson died.
> "The squad" is getting bigger.
> Iman Jodeh, a Palestinian woman, elected to Colorado State House of Representatives.
> BLM endorses BDS.
> 
> Things are looking up.



Remember it will be you who will be complaining
that we had to look at the bottom of the barrel when your heroes
start opening their mouths, and you accuse everyone else of dual loyalty,
to then sell some_ "Go Hamas!" _t-shirts on the official Rashida Tlaibs website.


Spite ones face to spite another...
Things as usual.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel illegally recruits Canadian citizens to its army
> 
> 
> Faith leaders, artists and intellectuals call on justice minister to halt the practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights activists are demanding an end to the Israeli military’s recruitment of Canadians, which violates the laws of that country.
> 
> The Canadian government has so far refused to enforce its laws, allowing Israel to continue the practice.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re concerned about Israel recruiting Canadians, when Hamas is recruiting children?
> 
> Just proves to us once again that you do not have your priorities straight ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sabeel worked to prevent the founding of HAMAS.
> 
> 
> 
> *How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 24, 2009 · *Israel* cooperated with a crippled, half-blind cleric named Sheikh Ahmed Yassin, even as he was laying the foundations for what would become Hamas.
> *How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 25, 2011 · *"Hamas,* to my great regret, is* Israel's* creation," says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades. Responsible for religious affairs in the region until 1994, Mr. Cohen watched the Islamist movement take shape, muscle aside secular Palestinian rivals and then morph into what is today* Hamas,* a militant group that is sworn to* Israel's* destruction.
Click to expand...


Why do you make things up?

Sabeel was founded 2 years after Hamas,
which initially started as a social charity arm of the Muslim Brotherhood.
I get it, that's how you get to credit Hamas for the attacks, but never with responsibility.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  * Apartied  Aticle 7(1j) Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF*: And for the Umpteenth Time: Tell me who the "person or persons" → you suggest is to be charged with the offense? 

◈  The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.​​◈  The perpetrator intended to maintain such regime by that conduct.​​◈  The  conduct  was  committed  as  part  of  a  widespread  or  systematic  attack  directed against a civilian population.​​◈  The perpetrator knew that the conduct was part of or intended the conduct to be part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.​



P F Tinmore said:


> The team called on the public and activists to interact with it and tweet through their accounts on social networking sites on the hashtag #ApartheidIsrael and #ICC4Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

◈  What "Apartheid Measure" are the Israelis implementing against whom? (Specifically by approximate location.)  ​◈  Who is making this allegation?​​◈  What institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination is leveled against whom?​◈  What Israeli racial group is dominating what another group. (please specify)​​◈  What Israeli perpetrator is employing what "apartheid tactic" to maintain such unidentified regime.​​◈  What was the intent of the "apartheid tactic" is part of what systematic and widespread attack directed against a what civilian population.​
When we look are the racial component to "apartheid" it is not Black and White.

When we look as institutionalized regimes, we find the authority in Customary and 9 Core International Human Rights Instruments, the Hague Regulation, and the Geneva Conventions.  Occupation is defined.  The task to restore and ensure, public order and safety is institutionalized.  The protection and defense of Sovereignty and Territorial Integrity is endeared by the UN.  The protections against those offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power are spelled-out.  

THEN there are the 19 universal legal instruments and additional amendments dealing with terrorism.  Additionally, there is the Global Strategy and Plan of Action to Prevent Violent Extremism.  

 The next time some pro-Arab Palestinian advocates for a continued conflict says something about Israeli Crimes, just remember how many Customary and Core International Human Rights Instruments are violated with each and every instance the Arab Palestinian call for some criminal act against Israel.                                                 





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Doofus war monger newscast.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and his criminal cabal is out.
> Elliot Engle is out.
> Saeb Erekat died.
> Sheldon Adelson died.
> "The squad" is getting bigger.
> Iman Jodeh, a Palestinian woman, elected to Colorado State House of Representatives.
> BLM endorses BDS.
> 
> Things are looking up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember it will be you who will be complaining
> that we had to look at the bottom of the barrel when your heroes
> start opening their mouths, and you accuse everyone else of dual loyalty,
> to then sell some_ "Go Hamas!" _t-shirts on the official Rashida Tlaibs website.
> 
> 
> Spite ones face to spite another...
> Things as usual.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> to then sell some_ "Go Hamas!" _t-shirts on the official Rashida Tlaibs website.


Link?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel illegally recruits Canadian citizens to its army
> 
> 
> Faith leaders, artists and intellectuals call on justice minister to halt the practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights activists are demanding an end to the Israeli military’s recruitment of Canadians, which violates the laws of that country.
> 
> The Canadian government has so far refused to enforce its laws, allowing Israel to continue the practice.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re concerned about Israel recruiting Canadians, when Hamas is recruiting children?
> 
> Just proves to us once again that you do not have your priorities straight ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sabeel worked to prevent the founding of HAMAS.
> 
> 
> 
> *How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 24, 2009 · *Israel* cooperated with a crippled, half-blind cleric named Sheikh Ahmed Yassin, even as he was laying the foundations for what would become Hamas.
> *How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped Spawn Hamas: Wall Street Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 25, 2011 · *"Hamas,* to my great regret, is* Israel's* creation," says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades. Responsible for religious affairs in the region until 1994, Mr. Cohen watched the Islamist movement take shape, muscle aside secular Palestinian rivals and then morph into what is today* Hamas,* a militant group that is sworn to* Israel's* destruction.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you make things up?
> 
> Sabeel was founded 2 years after Hamas,
> which initially started as a social charity arm of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> I get it, that's how you get to credit Hamas for the attacks, but never with responsibility.
Click to expand...


Arab Christians and Arab Muslims objected to the founding of HAMAS which was to be a foil against the PLO. Sabeel wasn't founded until 1989.


Sabeel (Arabic 'the way' and also 'a channel' or 'spring') *Ecumenical Liberation Theology Center* is a Christian liberation theology organization based in Jerusalem. It was founded by Palestinian Anglican priest, Rev. Naim Ateek, the former Canon of St. George’s Cathedral in Jerusalem.
*Formation: *1989
*Founded at: *Jerusalem
*Location: *Jerusalem
*Type: *non-profit organization
*Sabeel Ecumenical Liberation Theology Center - Wikipedia*



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabeel


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ What "Apartheid Measure" are the Israelis implementing against whom? (Specifically by approximate location.) ◈ Who is making this allegation?◈ What institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination is leveled against whom?◈ What Israeli racial group is dominating what another group. (please specify)◈ What Israeli perpetrator is employing what "apartheid tactic" to maintain such unidentified regime.◈ What was the intent of the "apartheid tactic" is part of what systematic and widespread attack directed against a what civilian population.





			https://oldwebsite.palestine-studies.org/sites/default/files/ESCWA%202017%20%28Richard%20Falk%29%2C%20Apartheid.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

For Palestinian filmmakers in Israel, it’s loyalty or silence
					

Israel’s persecution of Palestinian actor and filmmaker Mohammad Bakri reflects its desire to censor stories of the occupation while appearing democratic.




					www.972mag.com
				





If the controversy surrounding Palestinian filmmaker and actor Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel. It exposes Israel’s desire to hide and distort the truth, while simultaneously gloating about how, as an “enlightened democracy,” it supports Palestinian artists to “tell their story.” 


But what kind of story do we as filmmakers get to tell? Is it truly the Palestinian story, or is it one that simply falls in line with Israel’s Zionist vision?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Doofus war monger newscast.*


You’re too hard on your heroes.



Can you represent that no fish were hurt in the making of the Islamic terrorist attack on the sea?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> For Palestinian filmmakers in Israel, it’s loyalty or silence
> 
> 
> Israel’s persecution of Palestinian actor and filmmaker Mohammad Bakri reflects its desire to censor stories of the occupation while appearing democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.972mag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the controversy surrounding Palestinian filmmaker and actor Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel. It exposes Israel’s desire to hide and distort the truth, while simultaneously gloating about how, as an “enlightened democracy,” it supports Palestinian artists to “tell their story.”
> 
> 
> But what kind of story do we as filmmakers get to tell? Is it truly the Palestinian story, or is it one that simply falls in line with Israel’s Zionist vision?


That whiny, sniveling commentary is a hoot.


----------



## toastman

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Palestinian filmmakers in Israel, it’s loyalty or silence
> 
> 
> Israel’s persecution of Palestinian actor and filmmaker Mohammad Bakri reflects its desire to censor stories of the occupation while appearing democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.972mag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the controversy surrounding Palestinian filmmaker and actor Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel. It exposes Israel’s desire to hide and distort the truth, while simultaneously gloating about how, as an “enlightened democracy,” it supports Palestinian artists to “tell their story.”
> 
> 
> But what kind of story do we as filmmakers get to tell? Is it truly the Palestinian story, or is it one that simply falls in line with Israel’s Zionist vision?
> 
> 
> 
> That whiny, sniveling commentary is a hoot.
Click to expand...

These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,

*BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.



toastman said:


> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..


*(COMMENT)*

Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.

The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.

Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinian Official Hanan Ashrawi: Trump’s Morocco-Israel Deal Legitimizes Land Theft & Occupation*












						Hi to Morocco and Bhutan, bye to Hanan Ashrawi
					

All three changes in the Middle East this week were welcome, with good riddance to Hanan Ashrawi who claims she is Canaanite. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
Click to expand...


You mean they’re not?

        "Israel will rise and will remain erect until Islam eliminates it as it had eliminated its predecessors."         

The Imam and Martyr Hassan al-Banna(5) May Allah Pity his Soul


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian Official Hanan Ashrawi: Trump’s Morocco-Israel Deal Legitimizes Land Theft & Occupation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to Morocco and Bhutan, bye to Hanan Ashrawi
> 
> 
> All three changes in the Middle East this week were welcome, with good riddance to Hanan Ashrawi who claims she is Canaanite. Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
Click to expand...

What is going to happen to all of these countries that Trump bought when he is gone?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> What is going to happen to all of these countries that Trump bought when he is gone?



They're going to suddenly send welfare to your terrorist buddies?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian Official Hanan Ashrawi: Trump’s Morocco-Israel Deal Legitimizes Land Theft & Occupation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to Morocco and Bhutan, bye to Hanan Ashrawi
> 
> 
> All three changes in the Middle East this week were welcome, with good riddance to Hanan Ashrawi who claims she is Canaanite. Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is going to happen to all of these countries that Trump bought when he is gone?
Click to expand...


I don't know I'm not a prophet.

But this question rather explains why,
people like Trump make more positive impact
than statists like Ashrawi, who for the last 30 years
did nothing but leave a legacy of failure after another
and feeding off her people's donations from those countries.

Ask another- when does anything happen according to your scenarios?

Who would have imagined, 5 years, 3 years ago, someone seriously said out loud
that there's an Israeli-Arab alliance forming in spite all Obama efforts,
and expected to be taken seriously?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian Official Hanan Ashrawi: Trump’s Morocco-Israel Deal Legitimizes Land Theft & Occupation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to Morocco and Bhutan, bye to Hanan Ashrawi
> 
> 
> All three changes in the Middle East this week were welcome, with good riddance to Hanan Ashrawi who claims she is Canaanite. Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is going to happen to all of these countries that Trump bought when he is gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know I'm not a prophet.
> 
> But this question rather explains why,
> people like Trump make more positive impact
> than statists like Ashrawi, who for the last 30 years
> did nothing but leave a legacy of failure after another
> and feeding off her people's donations from those countries.
> 
> Ask another- when does anything happen according to your scenarios?
> 
> Who would have imagined, 5 years, 3 years ago, someone seriously said out loud
> that there's an Israeli-Arab alliance forming in spite all Obama efforts,
> and expected to be taken seriously?
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> Ask another- when does anything happen according to your scenarios?


It is happening already. Now there is a Palestine. Now there are Palestinians. Israel can no longer hide that fact even though Israel is spending untold millions to keep it under wraps.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian Official Hanan Ashrawi: Trump’s Morocco-Israel Deal Legitimizes Land Theft & Occupation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to Morocco and Bhutan, bye to Hanan Ashrawi
> 
> 
> All three changes in the Middle East this week were welcome, with good riddance to Hanan Ashrawi who claims she is Canaanite. Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is going to happen to all of these countries that Trump bought when he is gone?
Click to expand...

Gee, whiz. I guess they will have to suffer through the process of mutually beneficial business ties.









						Israel, U.A.E. Pursue Economic Ties in Wake of U.S.-Brokered Breakthrough
					

Israel and the United Arab Emirates agreed to promote bilateral trade and business activity as they move to normalize ties, but they pushed discussion over the issue of the sale of advanced U.S. military hardware to the Emiratis to a later stage.




					www.google.com


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
Click to expand...

How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.


----------



## toastman

Speaking of the second intifada, I always wondered why Palestinians would kill themselves in a suicide bombing, followed by other Palestinians celebrating their death and paying their family, then they complain to the world when Israel kills them in retaliation. So just to repeat, it was ok for Palestinians to kill themselves, but when they died by Israeli retaliation...well you know.
How pathetic....


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
Click to expand...

"into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> Speaking of the second intifada, I always wondered why Palestinians would kill themselves in a suicide bombing, followed by other Palestinians celebrating their death and paying their family, then they complain to the world when Israel kills them in retaliation. So just to repeat, it was ok for Palestinians to kill themselves, but when they died by Israeli retaliation...well you know.
> How pathetic....


Israel always has to defend itself from the people it is attacking.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
Click to expand...

The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the second intifada, I always wondered why Palestinians would kill themselves in a suicide bombing, followed by other Palestinians celebrating their death and paying their family, then they complain to the world when Israel kills them in retaliation. So just to repeat, it was ok for Palestinians to kill themselves, but when they died by Israeli retaliation...well you know.
> How pathetic....
> 
> 
> 
> Israel always has to defend itself from the people it is attacking.
Click to expand...

More of your alternate reality existence.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
Click to expand...

Israel has INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED borders with Egypt and Jordan. You cannot deny or refute that no matter how hard you try.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the second intifada, I always wondered why Palestinians would kill themselves in a suicide bombing, followed by other Palestinians celebrating their death and paying their family, then they complain to the world when Israel kills them in retaliation. So just to repeat, it was ok for Palestinians to kill themselves, but when they died by Israeli retaliation...well you know.
> How pathetic....
> 
> 
> 
> Israel always has to defend itself from the people it is attacking.
Click to expand...

Maybe you’re right. Maybe they should have done nothing while Palestinians just freely blew themselves up in Israel, killing scores of civilians. 
BTW, the second intifada started after Ariel Sharon’s visit to the Temple Mount, not because Israel attacked anyone.

Any other lies you would like to spread Tinmore ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED borders with Egypt and Jordan. You cannot deny or refute that no matter how hard you try.
Click to expand...

Well maybe. Which ones do the Palestinians cross to go into Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the second intifada, I always wondered why Palestinians would kill themselves in a suicide bombing, followed by other Palestinians celebrating their death and paying their family, then they complain to the world when Israel kills them in retaliation. So just to repeat, it was ok for Palestinians to kill themselves, but when they died by Israeli retaliation...well you know.
> How pathetic....
> 
> 
> 
> Israel always has to defend itself from the people it is attacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you’re right. Maybe they should have done nothing while Palestinians just freely blew themselves up in Israel, killing scores of civilians.
> BTW, the second intifada started after Ariel Sharon’s visit to the Temple Mount, not because Israel attacked anyone.
> 
> Any other lies you would like to spread Tinmore ?
Click to expand...

Isrfael attacks the Palestinians every day.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the second intifada, I always wondered why Palestinians would kill themselves in a suicide bombing, followed by other Palestinians celebrating their death and paying their family, then they complain to the world when Israel kills them in retaliation. So just to repeat, it was ok for Palestinians to kill themselves, but when they died by Israeli retaliation...well you know.
> How pathetic....
> 
> 
> 
> Israel always has to defend itself from the people it is attacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you’re right. Maybe they should have done nothing while Palestinians just freely blew themselves up in Israel, killing scores of civilians.
> BTW, the second intifada started after Ariel Sharon’s visit to the Temple Mount, not because Israel attacked anyone.
> 
> Any other lies you would like to spread Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isrfael attacks the Palestinians every day.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED borders with Egypt and Jordan. You cannot deny or refute that no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe. Which ones do the Palestinians cross to go into Israel?
Click to expand...

The ones that Israel defends.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED borders with Egypt and Jordan. You cannot deny or refute that no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe. Which ones do the Palestinians cross to go into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones that Israel defends.
Click to expand...

Duck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED borders with Egypt and Jordan. You cannot deny or refute that no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe. Which ones do the Palestinians cross to go into Israel?
Click to expand...


Palestine isn't a country, they have no borders.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,

*BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.





toastman said:


> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.





P F Tinmore said:


> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?





Hollie said:


> The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.


*(COMMENT)*

It may be beyond our friend "PF Tinmore's" ability to comprehend.  But the boundaries of Israel are recognized and have been defended for decades.  The boundaries are so well known that the Arab Palestinians demand that the Israelis withdraw to the "delineation and demarcation of agreed upon borders are central to reaching an end of conflict on the basis of the two-state solution. A State of Palestine based on pre June 4th 1967 _[which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line]_ border with East Jerusalem as its Capital."  (*PLO-NAD Borders*)

This idea that the boundaries are somehow • not there • because you do not recognize them is simply childish.  I guarantee you that the Arab Palestinians in the region _(as well as the Jordanians)_ • can recognize immediately when they are near the delineated boundary on the ground.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED borders with Egypt and Jordan. You cannot deny or refute that no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe. Which ones do the Palestinians cross to go into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones that Israel defends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duck.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It may be beyond our friend "PF Tinmore's" ability to comprehend.  But the boundaries of Israel are recognized and have been defended for decades.  The boundaries are so well known that the Arab Palestinians demand that the Israelis withdraw to the "delineation and demarcation of agreed upon borders are central to reaching an end of conflict on the basis of the two-state solution. A State of Palestine based on pre June 4th 1967 _[which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line]_ border with East Jerusalem as its Capital."  (*PLO-NAD Borders*)
> 
> This idea that the boundaries are somehow • not there • because you do not recognize them is simply childish.  I guarantee you that the Arab Palestinians in the region _(as well as the Jordanians)_ • can recognize immediately when they are near the delineated boundary on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It seems Hamas knew where the Israeli border was located when they organized the "March of Take a 7.62x51 to the Torso'' riots in 2018 and 2019. 

If P F Tinmore had sent an email to a Hamas rep., I'm sure that rep. could have offered some assistance.


----------



## toastman

Tinmore’s so called “arguments” are so ridiculous and absurd, even other Palestinian  supporters don’t want him on their side


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It may be beyond our friend "PF Tinmore's" ability to comprehend.  But the boundaries of Israel are recognized and have been defended for decades.  The boundaries are so well known that the Arab Palestinians demand that the Israelis withdraw to the "delineation and demarcation of agreed upon borders are central to reaching an end of conflict on the basis of the two-state solution. A State of Palestine based on pre June 4th 1967 _[which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line]_ border with East Jerusalem as its Capital."  (*PLO-NAD Borders*)
> 
> This idea that the boundaries are somehow • not there • because you do not recognize them is simply childish.  I guarantee you that the Arab Palestinians in the region _(as well as the Jordanians)_ • can recognize immediately when they are near the delineated boundary on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems Hamas knew where the Israeli border was located when they organized the "March of Take a 7.62x51 to the Torso'' riots in 2018 and 2019.
> 
> If P F Tinmore had sent an email to a Hamas rep., I'm sure that rep. could have offered some assistance.
Click to expand...

Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,

*BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.


*(REFERENCES)*

◈  23 January 2020 Posting # 374

◈  20 September 2020 Posting #290

◈  11 November 2020 Posting #955
✦  Franco-British Convention of 23 December 1920​
*(LIMITATIONS)*

These diversions from reality only serve to derail the meat of the subject.
​_φ  _First Off:  Don't mention Article 30 Treaty of Lausanne or the Armistice Agreements.  These references have nothing whatsoever to do with the disposition of territories.​​_φ  _Second:  Don't reference the Treaties between the Allied Powers of specific members of the Allied Powers.  They grant no obligation to the Abar Palestinians in any way shape or form.​​_φ  _Third:  Don't mention Civil or Political Rights unless you can cite the specific Article which is binding.​
*(COMMENT)*

It really should not be necessary that we repeat the international boundaries _(over and over again with the most recent agreement)_ as the be the relevant treaties _vis-à-vis_ the West Bank and Gaza Strip. You can throw the Oslo Accords into the mix, but as I understand it, remembering that the Oslo Accords are the agreements between Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO); the *PLO* being the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian People. However, the Jordanians abandon the West Bank into the hands of the Israelis in late July 1988 - three and a half months before declaring the State of Palestine.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It may be beyond our friend "PF Tinmore's" ability to comprehend.  But the boundaries of Israel are recognized and have been defended for decades.  The boundaries are so well known that the Arab Palestinians demand that the Israelis withdraw to the "delineation and demarcation of agreed upon borders are central to reaching an end of conflict on the basis of the two-state solution. A State of Palestine based on pre June 4th 1967 _[which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line]_ border with East Jerusalem as its Capital."  (*PLO-NAD Borders*)
> 
> This idea that the boundaries are somehow • not there • because you do not recognize them is simply childish.  I guarantee you that the Arab Palestinians in the region _(as well as the Jordanians)_ • can recognize immediately when they are near the delineated boundary on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems Hamas knew where the Israeli border was located when they organized the "March of Take a 7.62x51 to the Torso'' riots in 2018 and 2019.
> 
> If P F Tinmore had sent an email to a Hamas rep., I'm sure that rep. could have offered some assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.
Click to expand...

Yet, facts refute your nonsense claims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> ◈  23 January 2020 Posting # 374
> 
> ◈  20 September 2020 Posting #290
> 
> ◈  11 November 2020 Posting #955
> ✦  Franco-British Convention of 23 December 1920​
> *(LIMITATIONS)*
> 
> These diversions from reality only serve to derail the meat of the subject.
> ​_φ  _First Off:  Don't mention Article 30 Treaty of Lausanne or the Armistice Agreements.  These references have nothing whatsoever to do with the disposition of territories.​​_φ  _Second:  Don't reference the Treaties between the Allied Powers of specific members of the Allied Powers.  They grant no obligation to the Abar Palestinians in any way shape or form.​​_φ  _Third:  Don't mention Civil or Political Rights unless you can cite the specific Article which is binding.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It really should not be necessary that we repeat the international boundaries _(over and over again with the most recent agreement)_ as the be the relevant treaties _vis-à-vis_ the West Bank and Gaza Strip. You can throw the Oslo Accords into the mix, but as I understand it, remembering that the Oslo Accords are the agreements between Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO); the *PLO* being the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian People. However, the Jordanians abandon the West Bank into the hands of the Israelis in late July 1988 - three and a half months before declaring the State of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

When did Israel define all of its borders?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It may be beyond our friend "PF Tinmore's" ability to comprehend.  But the boundaries of Israel are recognized and have been defended for decades.  The boundaries are so well known that the Arab Palestinians demand that the Israelis withdraw to the "delineation and demarcation of agreed upon borders are central to reaching an end of conflict on the basis of the two-state solution. A State of Palestine based on pre June 4th 1967 _[which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line]_ border with East Jerusalem as its Capital."  (*PLO-NAD Borders*)
> 
> This idea that the boundaries are somehow • not there • because you do not recognize them is simply childish.  I guarantee you that the Arab Palestinians in the region _(as well as the Jordanians)_ • can recognize immediately when they are near the delineated boundary on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems Hamas knew where the Israeli border was located when they organized the "March of Take a 7.62x51 to the Torso'' riots in 2018 and 2019.
> 
> If P F Tinmore had sent an email to a Hamas rep., I'm sure that rep. could have offered some assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, facts refute your nonsense claims.
Click to expand...

Israeli say so is not fact.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It may be beyond our friend "PF Tinmore's" ability to comprehend.  But the boundaries of Israel are recognized and have been defended for decades.  The boundaries are so well known that the Arab Palestinians demand that the Israelis withdraw to the "delineation and demarcation of agreed upon borders are central to reaching an end of conflict on the basis of the two-state solution. A State of Palestine based on pre June 4th 1967 _[which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line]_ border with East Jerusalem as its Capital."  (*PLO-NAD Borders*)
> 
> This idea that the boundaries are somehow • not there • because you do not recognize them is simply childish.  I guarantee you that the Arab Palestinians in the region _(as well as the Jordanians)_ • can recognize immediately when they are near the delineated boundary on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems Hamas knew where the Israeli border was located when they organized the "March of Take a 7.62x51 to the Torso'' riots in 2018 and 2019.
> 
> If P F Tinmore had sent an email to a Hamas rep., I'm sure that rep. could have offered some assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, facts refute your nonsense claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli say so is not fact.
Click to expand...

The governments of Egypt and Jordan disagree with you.

As the primary Pom Pom flailer for reestablishment of the waqf, your 
gee-had is lacking.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  The injection of Fascism, as Political Ideology, into the discussion.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Our friends have it on target.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people expected Israel to just sit back and watch as Palestinians sent suicide bombers into Israeli cities. Never going to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fascism is a social structure built upon nationalism and opposition to the central theme behind communism _(political)_ and socialism _(economic)._  What makes fascism evil in the eyes of the westernized republics is the components of authoritarian and dictatorial power.  Absent those two components and you have "utilitarianism."  And while the North African and Middle East Regions have a lot of authoritarian or dictatorial governments, Israel is not among them.  And I oppose "Tinmore's" suggestion that Mohammad Bakri reveals anything, it is the depth of fascism in the State of Israel - is disassociated from the ground truth.  Like many movies, there is a certain amount of fantasy involved.  Israel is neither authoritarian nor dictatorial in its leadership or government.
> 
> The Acute Stress Response _(AKA: Fight or Flight)_ demonstrated by Israel is a general human reaction_ (trigger to a hormone release)_ in a threat to a survival scenario.  It is a likely outcome to any Arab Palestinian offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power in the disputed territories or similarly involving a threat made against the sovereignty or territorial integrity of Israel.  When you reduce the Israeli Policy to its simplest form, you find it is essentially what we would call a "stand your ground" policy _(no retreat)_; adopted and applied at the international level.
> 
> Normally we associate "nationalism" with an "evil intent."  But that is a mischaracterization.  And it is outside the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED borders with Egypt and Jordan. You cannot deny or refute that no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe. Which ones do the Palestinians cross to go into Israel?
Click to expand...

The very same ones the Palestinians cross to go into Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.


If you say so. 

link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It may be beyond our friend "PF Tinmore's" ability to comprehend.  But the boundaries of Israel are recognized and have been defended for decades.  The boundaries are so well known that the Arab Palestinians demand that the Israelis withdraw to the "delineation and demarcation of agreed upon borders are central to reaching an end of conflict on the basis of the two-state solution. A State of Palestine based on pre June 4th 1967 _[which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line]_ border with East Jerusalem as its Capital."  (*PLO-NAD Borders*)
> 
> This idea that the boundaries are somehow • not there • because you do not recognize them is simply childish.  I guarantee you that the Arab Palestinians in the region _(as well as the Jordanians)_ • can recognize immediately when they are near the delineated boundary on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems Hamas knew where the Israeli border was located when they organized the "March of Take a 7.62x51 to the Torso'' riots in 2018 and 2019.
> 
> If P F Tinmore had sent an email to a Hamas rep., I'm sure that rep. could have offered some assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, facts refute your nonsense claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli say so is not fact.
Click to expand...


Indeed, what we said 2000 years ago,
is only now becoming fact.

Facts are for mortals,
and Israel's speech is prophecy.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,

BLUF:  Too funny!  I just gave you the links for the contemporary international understandings.



P F Tinmore said:


> When did Israel define all of its borders?
> 
> Link?


*(ANSWER)*

◈ Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement Oslo II (1995) Map 6 •​​◈ Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel •​​◈ Golan Heights Law •​​◈ Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace w/MAP (1979) •​​◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) •​​◈ Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon •​






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,

*BLUF*: It is called the "Right to Self-Determination_!_" You may have heard of it.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli say so is not fact.


*(COMMENT)*

​


			
				EXCERPT  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights said:
			
		

> Article 1​​1. *All peoples have the right of self-determination.* By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.​​


​





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Too funny!  I just gave you the links for the contemporary international understandings.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Israel define all of its borders?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> ◈Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement Oslo II (1995) Map 6 •​​◈ Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel •​​◈ Golan Heights Law •​​◈ Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace w/MAP (1979) •​​◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) •​​◈ Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon •​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I would suggest the above be saved as a Microsoft Word document so that everytime in the future (that could be as soon as five minutes from now), P F Tinmore questions the existence of Israeli borders... _*BOOM*_, there it is.

For some pretty obvious reasons, P F Tinmore has chosen to ignore the multiple presentations of the above documents and historical records with some rather silly denials / conspiracy theories.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: It is called the "Right to Self-Determination_!_" You may have heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli say so is not fact.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> ​​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 1​​1. *All peoples have the right of self-determination.* By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.​​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Where do foreign colonial settlers get the right to self determination?

Links?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: You have to understand what a "foreign colonial" anything means.  There are no "foreign colonial" activities anywhere in the Middle East.

*C-24 mandate*​​In accordance with GA resolution 1654 (XVI), the C-24 was mandated to​​(i) examine the application of the *Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (GA resolution 1514 (XV)* of 14 December 1960, hereafter referred to as the "Declaration") and​​(ii) to make suggestions and recommendations on the progress and extent of the implementation of the Declaration. The C-24 commenced its work in 1962.​​The C-24 annually reviews the list of Non-Self-Governing Territories to which the Declaration is applicable. It also hears statements from representatives of the Non-Self-Governing Territories at its annual sessions, dispatches visiting missions to Non-Self-Governing Territories and annually organizes regional seminars.​​





P F Tinmore said:


> Where do foreign colonial settlers get the right to self determination?
> 
> Links?


*(COMMENT)*

You will notice that the C-24 Committee did not have any country on the agenda pertaining to the Middle East and North African (MENA) Region.

What you claim as colonial settlers are in reality settler establishing residences in an Area (C) where Israeli has FULL civil and security control.

While the Israeli Settlers do have the Right to Self-Determination (as part of everyone) they are actually establishing settlement under the agreed-to terms of the Oslo Accords between Israel and the PLO (_“Sole Legitimate Representative of the Palestinian People”)_.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: It is called the "Right to Self-Determination_!_" You may have heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli say so is not fact.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> ​​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 1​​1. *All peoples have the right of self-determination.* By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.​​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do foreign colonial settlers get the right to self determination?
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...

A rather harsh description leveled at the Arabs-Moslems, but accurate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You have to understand what a "foreign colonial" anything means.  There are no "foreign colonial" activities anywhere in the Middle East.
> 
> *C-24 mandate*​​In accordance with GA resolution 1654 (XVI), the C-24 was mandated to​​(i) examine the application of the *Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (GA resolution 1514 (XV)* of 14 December 1960, hereafter referred to as the "Declaration") and​​(ii) to make suggestions and recommendations on the progress and extent of the implementation of the Declaration. The C-24 commenced its work in 1962.​​The C-24 annually reviews the list of Non-Self-Governing Territories to which the Declaration is applicable. It also hears statements from representatives of the Non-Self-Governing Territories at its annual sessions, dispatches visiting missions to Non-Self-Governing Territories and annually organizes regional seminars.​​
> ​View attachment 445944​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do foreign colonial settlers get the right to self determination?
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You will notice that the C-24 Committee did not have any country on the agenda pertaining to the Middle East and North African (MENA) Region.
> 
> What you claim as colonial settlers are in reality settler establishing residences in an Area (C) where Israeli has FULL civil and security control.
> 
> While the Israeli Settlers do have the Right to Self-Determination (as part of everyone) they are actually establishing settlement under the agreed-to terms of the Oslo Accords between Israel and the PLO (_“Sole Legitimate Representative of the Palestinian People”)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;  



			A/RES/37/43


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You have to understand what a "foreign colonial" anything means.  There are no "foreign colonial" activities anywhere in the Middle East.
> 
> *C-24 mandate*​​In accordance with GA resolution 1654 (XVI), the C-24 was mandated to​​(i) examine the application of the *Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (GA resolution 1514 (XV)* of 14 December 1960, hereafter referred to as the "Declaration") and​​(ii) to make suggestions and recommendations on the progress and extent of the implementation of the Declaration. The C-24 commenced its work in 1962.​​The C-24 annually reviews the list of Non-Self-Governing Territories to which the Declaration is applicable. It also hears statements from representatives of the Non-Self-Governing Territories at its annual sessions, dispatches visiting missions to Non-Self-Governing Territories and annually organizes regional seminars.​​
> ​View attachment 445944​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do foreign colonial settlers get the right to self determination?
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You will notice that the C-24 Committee did not have any country on the agenda pertaining to the Middle East and North African (MENA) Region.
> 
> What you claim as colonial settlers are in reality settler establishing residences in an Area (C) where Israeli has FULL civil and security control.
> 
> While the Israeli Settlers do have the Right to Self-Determination (as part of everyone) they are actually establishing settlement under the agreed-to terms of the Oslo Accords between Israel and the PLO (_“Sole Legitimate Representative of the Palestinian People”)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
Click to expand...

The Pally's have demonstrated an inability / unwillingness to pursue self-determination.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, toastman, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The boundaries in which Israel claims sovereignty are recognized; → by treaty, conflict complaint, ground markers, and maps _(Air, Land and Sea)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always take on Israel's talking point that it is the Palestinians who are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you expect Israel to react to Palestinians sending in suicide bombers into Israel? Sit back and do nothing? The is not a ‘he started it ! No, HE started it’ argument. This is Israel going in and doing what they had to do eliminate the threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "into Israel" is an interesting concept when there are no borders. How would you know where into is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli borders are identifiable. Your alternate realities are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It may be beyond our friend "PF Tinmore's" ability to comprehend.  But the boundaries of Israel are recognized and have been defended for decades.  The boundaries are so well known that the Arab Palestinians demand that the Israelis withdraw to the "delineation and demarcation of agreed upon borders are central to reaching an end of conflict on the basis of the two-state solution. A State of Palestine based on pre June 4th 1967 _[which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line]_ border with East Jerusalem as its Capital."  (*PLO-NAD Borders*)
> 
> This idea that the boundaries are somehow • not there • because you do not recognize them is simply childish.  I guarantee you that the Arab Palestinians in the region _(as well as the Jordanians)_ • can recognize immediately when they are near the delineated boundary on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems Hamas knew where the Israeli border was located when they organized the "March of Take a 7.62x51 to the Torso'' riots in 2018 and 2019.
> 
> If P F Tinmore had sent an email to a Hamas rep., I'm sure that rep. could have offered some assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's international borders are documented. Israel's borders are say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, facts refute your nonsense claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli say so is not fact.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that Israel’s internationally recognized borders with Egypt and Jordan are purely Israeli say so and not documented factual information ?
If so, can you provide a link for that ....


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You have to understand what a "foreign colonial" anything means.  There are no "foreign colonial" activities anywhere in the Middle East.
> 
> *C-24 mandate*​​In accordance with GA resolution 1654 (XVI), the C-24 was mandated to​​(i) examine the application of the *Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (GA resolution 1514 (XV)* of 14 December 1960, hereafter referred to as the "Declaration") and​​(ii) to make suggestions and recommendations on the progress and extent of the implementation of the Declaration. The C-24 commenced its work in 1962.​​The C-24 annually reviews the list of Non-Self-Governing Territories to which the Declaration is applicable. It also hears statements from representatives of the Non-Self-Governing Territories at its annual sessions, dispatches visiting missions to Non-Self-Governing Territories and annually organizes regional seminars.​​
> ​View attachment 445944​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do foreign colonial settlers get the right to self determination?
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You will notice that the C-24 Committee did not have any country on the agenda pertaining to the Middle East and North African (MENA) Region.
> 
> What you claim as colonial settlers are in reality settler establishing residences in an Area (C) where Israeli has FULL civil and security control.
> 
> While the Israeli Settlers do have the Right to Self-Determination (as part of everyone) they are actually establishing settlement under the agreed-to terms of the Oslo Accords between Israel and the PLO (_“Sole Legitimate Representative of the Palestinian People”)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
Click to expand...

So ? If you’re going to post a link, at least post one that backs up your idiotic Palestinian claims.
Posting a bunch of lies and posting some random link doesn’t mean you refuted anything .

Thought I might just give you some advice since you clearly need it .
You’re welcome


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:   What is your point_?_



P F Tinmore said:


> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43


*(COMMENT)*

This does not diminish any "Civil or Political Right" of the Israeli People.

*(QUESTION)*

Just what national independence, territorial integrity, national unity, and sovereignty is being interrupted or denied to the Arab Palestinian People by an outside interference_?_

*(IMPORTANCE)

IF* you are talking about Palestine, as you commonly refer to it _(which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south)_, *THEN* Israel does not represent an outside influence and the Israelis represent the majority population in Palestine.

*IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.

*(∑)*

So, help an old man understand what it is that is being said or implied...

The non-binding resolution *A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982* comes some 15 years AFTER the 1967 Six-Day War_ (laws are not retroactively applied)_.  And is overtaken by the events of 1988 when the binding decision by the Jordanians to cut all ties to the territory held west of the Jordan River.  It is overtaken by the Oslo Accords (the mid-1990s).  

Furthermore, the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR), which is a "BINDING PART" of the *core to Human Rights Law (HRL)* _(which your citation behind *A/RES/37/43  3 December 1982* is *NOT*)_ does not make a distinction or grant some special rights to the Arab Palestinians and not to the Israelis.     All peoples _(including the Israelis)_ have the right of self-determination. And by virtue of that right the Israelis can determine their political status and pursue their economic, social and cultural development _(without interference from the BDS external influence)_.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   What is your point_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not diminish any "Civil or Political Right" of the Israeli People.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Just what national independence, territorial integrity, national unity, and sovereignty is being interrupted or denied to the Arab Palestinian People by an outside interference_?_
> 
> *(IMPORTANCE)
> 
> IF* you are talking about Palestine, as you commonly refer to it _(which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south)_, *THEN* Israel does not represent an outside influence and the Israelis represent the majority population in Palestine.
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> *(∑)*
> 
> So, help an old man understand what it is that is being said or implied...
> 
> The non-binding resolution *A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982* comes some 15 years AFTER the 1967 Six-Day War_ (laws are not retroactively applied)_.  And is overtaken by the events of 1988 when the binding decision by the Jordanians to cut all ties to the territory held west of the Jordan River.  It is overtaken by the Oslo Accords (the mid-1990s).
> 
> Furthermore, the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR), which is a "BINDING PART" of the *core to Human Rights Law (HRL)* _(which your citation behind *A/RES/37/43  3 December 1982* is *NOT*)_ does not make a distinction or grant some special rights to the Arab Palestinians and not to the Israelis.     All peoples _(including the Israelis)_ have the right of self-determination. And by virtue of that right the Israelis can determine their political status and pursue their economic, social and cultural development _(without interference from the BDS external influence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.


Israel is an undefined blob inside Palestine that imposes its "sovereignty" at the point of a gun.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   What is your point_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not diminish any "Civil or Political Right" of the Israeli People.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Just what national independence, territorial integrity, national unity, and sovereignty is being interrupted or denied to the Arab Palestinian People by an outside interference_?_
> 
> *(IMPORTANCE)
> 
> IF* you are talking about Palestine, as you commonly refer to it _(which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south)_, *THEN* Israel does not represent an outside influence and the Israelis represent the majority population in Palestine.
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> *(∑)*
> 
> So, help an old man understand what it is that is being said or implied...
> 
> The non-binding resolution *A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982* comes some 15 years AFTER the 1967 Six-Day War_ (laws are not retroactively applied)_.  And is overtaken by the events of 1988 when the binding decision by the Jordanians to cut all ties to the territory held west of the Jordan River.  It is overtaken by the Oslo Accords (the mid-1990s).
> 
> Furthermore, the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR), which is a "BINDING PART" of the *core to Human Rights Law (HRL)* _(which your citation behind *A/RES/37/43  3 December 1982* is *NOT*)_ does not make a distinction or grant some special rights to the Arab Palestinians and not to the Israelis.     All peoples _(including the Israelis)_ have the right of self-determination. And by virtue of that right the Israelis can determine their political status and pursue their economic, social and cultural development _(without interference from the BDS external influence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is an undefined blob inside Palestine that imposes its "sovereignty" at the point of a gun.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:   Oh, for heaven's sake...  What you just described is a "Civil War."

A "*civil war*" is a conflict between factions of the same political subdivision.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is an undefined blob inside Palestine that imposes its "sovereignty" at the point of a gun.


*(COMMENT • LISTEN CLOSE)

IF* both the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians are inside the same_ political subdivision_ _(you call Palestine)_, *THEN* the conflict is commonly known as a "Civil War" → more technically known as a "*Non-International Armed Conflict*."

So, what is it you are describing?  Are both parties inside one political subdivision?  - or - Are both parties in a different political subdivision?

You need to get this right!





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Oh, for heaven's sake... What you just described is a "Civil War."
> 
> 
> A "*civil war*" is a conflict between factions of the same political subdivision.


Dictionary
civ·il war
/ˌsivil ˈwô(ə)r/

noun: *civil war*; plural noun: *civil wars*

a war between citizens of the same country.
The supposed war was an attack on the Palestinians by foreign colonial settlers. That is hardly a civil war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   What is your point_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not diminish any "Civil or Political Right" of the Israeli People.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Just what national independence, territorial integrity, national unity, and sovereignty is being interrupted or denied to the Arab Palestinian People by an outside interference_?_
> 
> *(IMPORTANCE)
> 
> IF* you are talking about Palestine, as you commonly refer to it _(which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south)_, *THEN* Israel does not represent an outside influence and the Israelis represent the majority population in Palestine.
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> *(∑)*
> 
> So, help an old man understand what it is that is being said or implied...
> 
> The non-binding resolution *A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982* comes some 15 years AFTER the 1967 Six-Day War_ (laws are not retroactively applied)_.  And is overtaken by the events of 1988 when the binding decision by the Jordanians to cut all ties to the territory held west of the Jordan River.  It is overtaken by the Oslo Accords (the mid-1990s).
> 
> Furthermore, the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR), which is a "BINDING PART" of the *core to Human Rights Law (HRL)* _(which your citation behind *A/RES/37/43  3 December 1982* is *NOT*)_ does not make a distinction or grant some special rights to the Arab Palestinians and not to the Israelis.     All peoples _(including the Israelis)_ have the right of self-determination. And by virtue of that right the Israelis can determine their political status and pursue their economic, social and cultural development _(without interference from the BDS external influence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is an undefined blob inside Palestine that imposes its "sovereignty" at the point of a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Look at any map of Israel. It is defined by the 1949 armistice lines.

1) The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries.

2) Israel does not recognize them as its borders.

So, where exactly, is Israel?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   What is your point_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not diminish any "Civil or Political Right" of the Israeli People.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Just what national independence, territorial integrity, national unity, and sovereignty is being interrupted or denied to the Arab Palestinian People by an outside interference_?_
> 
> *(IMPORTANCE)
> 
> IF* you are talking about Palestine, as you commonly refer to it _(which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south)_, *THEN* Israel does not represent an outside influence and the Israelis represent the majority population in Palestine.
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> *(∑)*
> 
> So, help an old man understand what it is that is being said or implied...
> 
> The non-binding resolution *A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982* comes some 15 years AFTER the 1967 Six-Day War_ (laws are not retroactively applied)_.  And is overtaken by the events of 1988 when the binding decision by the Jordanians to cut all ties to the territory held west of the Jordan River.  It is overtaken by the Oslo Accords (the mid-1990s).
> 
> Furthermore, the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR), which is a "BINDING PART" of the *core to Human Rights Law (HRL)* _(which your citation behind *A/RES/37/43  3 December 1982* is *NOT*)_ does not make a distinction or grant some special rights to the Arab Palestinians and not to the Israelis.     All peoples _(including the Israelis)_ have the right of self-determination. And by virtue of that right the Israelis can determine their political status and pursue their economic, social and cultural development _(without interference from the BDS external influence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is an undefined blob inside Palestine that imposes its "sovereignty" at the point of a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of Israel. It is defined by the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 1) The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries.
> 
> 2) Israel does not recognize them as its borders.
> 
> So, where exactly, is Israel?
Click to expand...

1. How many more times does that profoundly nonsensical tirade need to be addressed?

2. let’s refer you to multiple times you have been given agreements entered into between Israel and Arab nations establishing boundaries.

I never did see that list of “new states” you claim were created by the Treaty of Lausanne. Maybe the Israeli borders are defined there.

Take a look and get back to me. Otherwise, if you ask your friends in Hamas and the PA, they can tell you where Israel is located.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   What is your point_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not diminish any "Civil or Political Right" of the Israeli People.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Just what national independence, territorial integrity, national unity, and sovereignty is being interrupted or denied to the Arab Palestinian People by an outside interference_?_
> 
> *(IMPORTANCE)
> 
> IF* you are talking about Palestine, as you commonly refer to it _(which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south)_, *THEN* Israel does not represent an outside influence and the Israelis represent the majority population in Palestine.
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> *(∑)*
> 
> So, help an old man understand what it is that is being said or implied...
> 
> The non-binding resolution *A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982* comes some 15 years AFTER the 1967 Six-Day War_ (laws are not retroactively applied)_.  And is overtaken by the events of 1988 when the binding decision by the Jordanians to cut all ties to the territory held west of the Jordan River.  It is overtaken by the Oslo Accords (the mid-1990s).
> 
> Furthermore, the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR), which is a "BINDING PART" of the *core to Human Rights Law (HRL)* _(which your citation behind *A/RES/37/43  3 December 1982* is *NOT*)_ does not make a distinction or grant some special rights to the Arab Palestinians and not to the Israelis.     All peoples _(including the Israelis)_ have the right of self-determination. And by virtue of that right the Israelis can determine their political status and pursue their economic, social and cultural development _(without interference from the BDS external influence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is an undefined blob inside Palestine that imposes its "sovereignty" at the point of a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of Israel. It is defined by the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 1) The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries.
> 
> 2) Israel does not recognize them as its borders.
> 
> So, where exactly, is Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. How many more times does that profoundly nonsensical tirade need to be addressed?
> 
> 2. let’s refer you to multiple times you have been given agreements entered into between Israel and Arab nations establishing boundaries.
> 
> I never did see that list of “new states” you claim were created by the Treaty of Lausanne. Maybe the Israeli borders are defined there.
> 
> Take a look and get back to me. Otherwise, if you ask your friends in Hamas and the PA, they can tell you where Israel is located.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Arab nations establishing boundaries.


Arab nations have no authority over Palestine's boundaries.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Arab nations have no authority over Palestine's boundaries.



Palestine has no authority over Israel's boundaries. Or anyone elses.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   What is your point_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not diminish any "Civil or Political Right" of the Israeli People.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Just what national independence, territorial integrity, national unity, and sovereignty is being interrupted or denied to the Arab Palestinian People by an outside interference_?_
> 
> *(IMPORTANCE)
> 
> IF* you are talking about Palestine, as you commonly refer to it _(which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south)_, *THEN* Israel does not represent an outside influence and the Israelis represent the majority population in Palestine.
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> *(∑)*
> 
> So, help an old man understand what it is that is being said or implied...
> 
> The non-binding resolution *A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982* comes some 15 years AFTER the 1967 Six-Day War_ (laws are not retroactively applied)_.  And is overtaken by the events of 1988 when the binding decision by the Jordanians to cut all ties to the territory held west of the Jordan River.  It is overtaken by the Oslo Accords (the mid-1990s).
> 
> Furthermore, the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR), which is a "BINDING PART" of the *core to Human Rights Law (HRL)* _(which your citation behind *A/RES/37/43  3 December 1982* is *NOT*)_ does not make a distinction or grant some special rights to the Arab Palestinians and not to the Israelis.     All peoples _(including the Israelis)_ have the right of self-determination. And by virtue of that right the Israelis can determine their political status and pursue their economic, social and cultural development _(without interference from the BDS external influence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is an undefined blob inside Palestine that imposes its "sovereignty" at the point of a gun.
Click to expand...

Palestine is not a country. Israel , on the other hand, is a sovereign state with internationally recognized borders with both Egypt and Jordan and land that is clearly defined by a map.

Your inability to recognize Israel does not simply erase it from the face of the earth. The fact that you imply so is beyond childish. 
It’s quite simple Tinmore. Israel either exists or it doesn’t. Israel is either a sovereign state with defined territory and internationally recognized borders or it isn’t. There is nothing in between. 
We have already proven without any doubt whatsoever (not that we needed to considering it was obvious already) that Israel IS a sovereign state with defined territory and internationally recognized borders. Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   What is your point_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self detennination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> A/RES/37/43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not diminish any "Civil or Political Right" of the Israeli People.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Just what national independence, territorial integrity, national unity, and sovereignty is being interrupted or denied to the Arab Palestinian People by an outside interference_?_
> 
> *(IMPORTANCE)
> 
> IF* you are talking about Palestine, as you commonly refer to it _(which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south)_, *THEN* Israel does not represent an outside influence and the Israelis represent the majority population in Palestine.
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> *(∑)*
> 
> So, help an old man understand what it is that is being said or implied...
> 
> The non-binding resolution *A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982* comes some 15 years AFTER the 1967 Six-Day War_ (laws are not retroactively applied)_.  And is overtaken by the events of 1988 when the binding decision by the Jordanians to cut all ties to the territory held west of the Jordan River.  It is overtaken by the Oslo Accords (the mid-1990s).
> 
> Furthermore, the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR), which is a "BINDING PART" of the *core to Human Rights Law (HRL)* _(which your citation behind *A/RES/37/43  3 December 1982* is *NOT*)_ does not make a distinction or grant some special rights to the Arab Palestinians and not to the Israelis.     All peoples _(including the Israelis)_ have the right of self-determination. And by virtue of that right the Israelis can determine their political status and pursue their economic, social and cultural development _(without interference from the BDS external influence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* you say that the territory in dispute is something less than the "Palestine" you commonly refer to, *THEN* you are conceding the fact that Israel has borders and is a separate foreign entity that exerts some influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is an undefined blob inside Palestine that imposes its "sovereignty" at the point of a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of Israel. It is defined by the 1949 armistice lines.
> 
> 1) The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries.
> 
> 2) Israel does not recognize them as its borders.
> 
> So, where exactly, is Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. How many more times does that profoundly nonsensical tirade need to be addressed?
> 
> 2. let’s refer you to multiple times you have been given agreements entered into between Israel and Arab nations establishing boundaries.
> 
> I never did see that list of “new states” you claim were created by the Treaty of Lausanne. Maybe the Israeli borders are defined there.
> 
> Take a look and get back to me. Otherwise, if you ask your friends in Hamas and the PA, they can tell you where Israel is located.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab nations establishing boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab nations have no authority over Palestine's boundaries.
Click to expand...

What boundaries?

Hint: this is where you do your “Treaty of Lausanne” song and dance.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> It’s quite simple Tinmore. Israel either exists or it doesn’t. Israel is either a sovereign state with defined territory and internationally recognized borders or it isn’t. There is nothing in between.


Where does Israel declare its borders?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: This is almost self-explanatory...



P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s quite simple Tinmore. Israel either exists or it doesn’t. Israel is either a sovereign state with defined territory and internationally recognized borders or it isn’t. There is nothing in between.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Israel declare its borders?
> Link?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

This has been answered so many times, It should be IGNORED as a valid question.  (Asked and Answered)



P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...

*(FOLLOW-UP QUESTION for clarification)*

Where do the Arab Palestinians exercise "sovereign authority?"  The question is "WHERE" do the Arab Palestinians exercise *the ultimate authority in the decision-making process of the state?*

​


			
				© 2006 Encyclopædia Britannica said:
			
		

> *sovereignty *In political theory,* the ultimate authority in the decision-making process of the state* and in the maintenance of order. In 16thcentury​France JEAN BODIN used the concept of sovereignty to bolster the power of the king over his feudal lords, heralding the transition from FEUDALISM​to NATIONALISM. By the end of the 18th century, the concept of the SOCIAL CONTRACT led to the idea of popular sovereignty, or sovereignty of​the people, through an organized government. The HAGUE CONVENTIONS, the GENEVA CONVENTIONS, and the UNITED NATIONS all have restricted the actions of sovereign countries in the international arena, as has INTERNATIONAL LAW.​​


​​


			
				© 2006 Encyclopædia Britannica said:
			
		

> *Palestine* _biblical_ Canaan Region, at the eastern end of the MEDITERRANEAN SEA.* It extends east to the JORDAN RIVER, north to the border between*​*Israel and Lebanon, west to the Mediterranean, and south to the NEGEV desert, reaching the Gulf of AQABA. *The political status and geographic area​designated by the term have changed considerably over the course of three millennia. The eastern boundary has been particularly fluid, often understood as lying east of the Jordan and extending at times to the edge of the ARABIAN DESERT. A land of sharp contrasts, Palestine includes the DEAD SEA, the lowest natural point of elevation on Earth, and mountain peaks higher than 2,000 ft (610 m) above sea level. In the 20th and 21st centuries it has been the object of conflicting claims by Jewish and Arab national movements.  The region is sacred to Judaism, Christianity, and Islam. Settled since early prehistoric times, mainly by Semitic groups, it was occupied in biblical times by the kingdoms of Israel, JUDAH, and JUDAEA. It was subsequently held by virtually every power of the Middle East, including the Assyrians, Persians, Romans, Byzantines, Crusaders, and Ottomans. *It was governed by Britain under a League of Nations mandate from the end of World War I (1914–18) until 1948, when the State of Israel was proclaimed. Armies from Egypt, Transjordan, Syria, and Iraq attacked the next day.  They were defeated by the Israeli army. See ISRAEL, JORDAN, WEST BANK, and GAZA STRIP for the later history of the region.*​​


​





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s quite simple Tinmore. Israel either exists or it doesn’t. Israel is either a sovereign state with defined territory and internationally recognized borders or it isn’t. There is nothing in between.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Israel declare its borders?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

This is an honest question and not an insult: Do you have trouble remembering things? I have lost count how many times I have posted links to Israel’s borders. 
You know the answer very well , stop acting childish.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian child injured by settlers in Ramallah
					

Three-year-old Palestinian child, Jad Alaa Sawafta, was wounded on Thursday evening after a group of Jewish settlers attacked his father’s vehicle near the entrance to Burqa village, northeast of Ramallah.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian child injured by settlers in Ramallah
> 
> 
> Three-year-old Palestinian child, Jad Alaa Sawafta, was wounded on Thursday evening after a group of Jewish settlers attacked his father’s vehicle near the entrance to Burqa village, northeast of Ramallah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com


If this is true, what are his payment options as a part of the Islamic terrorist "pay a martyr'' plan?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...

Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?

Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?

Link?

Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah 
mini-caliphates demanding statehood?

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian child injured by settlers in Ramallah
> 
> 
> Three-year-old Palestinian child, Jad Alaa Sawafta, was wounded on Thursday evening after a group of Jewish settlers attacked his father’s vehicle near the entrance to Burqa village, northeast of Ramallah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com



Outrageous!!

Only Arabs are allowed to throw stones at cars.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,

*BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...



toastman said:


> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).





P F Tinmore said:


> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.





Hollie said:


> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?





Hollie said:


> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?


*(REFERENCE)*



*(COMMENT)*

Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...

You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I would LOVE to see Tinmore’s  “rebuttal” for this one . Another great post Rocco !


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.

Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
Click to expand...

Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.

BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?

I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
> Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?
> 
> I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...
Click to expand...




toastman said:


> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.


There is nothing in my post that says that the Palestinians claim to be a state.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

*BLUF*: You get this wrong every time. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.


*(COMMENT)*

◈  POINT ONE:
​The Treaty does NOT identify Palestine as a transferred state.  You are referring to Article 30 on "Nationality."  It says that whatever the territory finally turns out to be, the habitual residents will pickup that nationality.​​◈  POINT TWO:

The League of Nations did NOT give recognition to Palestine as a State.  While there were provisional states under consideration, Palestine was not one of them.​◈  POINT THREE:
​The US had a number of agreements in the Middle East and having to do with the "Government of Palestine" through Great Britain: (Documents 144-213). The British Government had, by Mandate, had been entrusted with the control of the foreign relations of Palestine. To that end, the US dealt with the British Civil Administration on rights, treaties and other agreements dealing with Palestine.​
Efforts to maintain American capitulatory rights in Palestine pending agreement by treaty regarding the British mandate (Documents 144-151)
Negotiations to ensure by treaty the rights of the United States in territories under British mandate(Documents 152-155)
B mandates(Documents 152-153)
C mandates (Documents 154-155)

Palestine (Government of) had such borders as defined by agreements between the Allied Powers to distinguish one Mandate Territory from another.​
◈  POINT FOUR:

It was the British Civil Administration of Palestine that was responsible for enacting a nationality law.  Palestinian citizenship was in the form such as prescribed by the High Commissioner.  From 1922 until the end of the Mandate in 1948, the British High Commissioner governed Palestine with exclusively British officials.  The Arab Palestinians rejected all offers of participation in the establishment of self-governing entities.​
◈  POINT FIVE:

There was no such thing as a Palestinian Passport during the period of the Mandate.  They were "British" Passports issued under the authority of the High Commissioner; available to citizens of the British Mandate.​
*(∑)*

On the matter of historical interpretation, I think it is the pro-Palestinians that have perpetuated the misinformation that the territory subject to the Mandate for Palestine was a "State" or a "Country."  It is just a matter of desperation that the pro-Palestinians grasp as these straws that they try their best to manipulate in their favor.  But you will not find one single trace of a "functional" Palestinian-manned Government during the period of the Mandate.  It was all British.

The legal memorandum covering this interpretation is out there for everyone to read.  It could not be more revealing.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
Click to expand...

Yet, you still are unable to identify these “new states”. If, as you fraudulently claim, the Treaty of Lausanne invented ‘new states”, that Treaty would have identified those “new states”?

Indeed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
> Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?
> 
> I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in my post that says that the Palestinians claim to be a state.
Click to expand...

Indeed, as you frequently insist that some imagined “State of Pal’istan” exists, are you now denying it does... until you reverse that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
Click to expand...

Of course there was a Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan. I saw a documentary film on Turner Classic Movies last November. Dorothy, Toto and some friends went there. It was once called the Emerald City.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
> Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?
> 
> I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in my post that says that the Palestinians claim to be a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, as you frequently insist that some imagined “State of Pal’istan” exists, are you now denying it does... until you reverse that?
Click to expand...

Where did I say that?  I didn't mention myself or the Palestinians in my post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
> Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?
> 
> I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in my post that says that the Palestinians claim to be a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, as you frequently insist that some imagined “State of Pal’istan” exists, are you now denying it does... until you reverse that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that?  I didn't mention myself or the Palestinians in my post.
Click to expand...

As the sole legitimate voice of the the Pal’istanian people, the “country of Pal’istan”, and all things Pal, I’m just trying to sort out where you get your silly notions from.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Treaty does NOT identify Palestine as a transferred state. You are referring to Article 30 on "Nationality." It says that whatever the territory finally turns out to be, the habitual residents will pickup that nationality.


Hence Palestinians.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
> Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?
> 
> I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in my post that says that the Palestinians claim to be a state.
Click to expand...

Nice duck. If the Palestinians aren’t claiming that they were a state, then who is?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Palestine (Government of) had such borders as defined by agreements between the Allied Powers to distinguish one Mandate Territory from another.


The Mandates had no territory. They worked within the territory that they were assigned to. The Mandate for Palestine worked inside Palestine's international borders.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty does NOT identify Palestine as a transferred state. You are referring to Article 30 on "Nationality." It says that whatever the territory finally turns out to be, the habitual residents will pickup that nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Except that UN registered as "Palestinian" any Arab with mere 2 year residence.
their "habitual residence" could be counted on one hand.

Not to mention "habitual residents" who can't even pronounce the name of the place...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty does NOT identify Palestine as a transferred state. You are referring to Article 30 on "Nationality." It says that whatever the territory finally turns out to be, the habitual residents will pickup that nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence Palestinians.
Click to expand...

Indeed, "...whatever the territory finally turns out to be..."

Indeed, the State of Israel. 

Indeed, there remains some disputed territory that is identified as disputed because it's, you know, disputed territory.

If you could identify those "new states" you claim to exist as a result of the Treaty of Lausanne, (hereinafter described as your "Treaty of Lausanne conspiracy theory"), we could proceed from there.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine (Government of) had such borders as defined by agreements between the Allied Powers to distinguish one Mandate Territory from another.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandates had no territory. They worked within the territory that they were assigned to. The Mandate for Palestine worked inside Palestine's international borders.
Click to expand...

I thought so. You have that slogan saved in _Word_ and cut and paste it into every thread.... multiple times.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine (Government of) had such borders as defined by agreements between the Allied Powers to distinguish one Mandate Territory from another.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandates had no territory. They worked within the territory that they were assigned to. The Mandate for Palestine worked inside Palestine's international borders.
Click to expand...

Palestine NEVER had international borders. Israel on the other hand, has internationally recognized borders with Egypt and Jordan. These facts have been proven over and over and over again. Your inability to accept this does not alter reality.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
> Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?
> 
> I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in my post that says that the Palestinians claim to be a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck. If the Palestinians aren’t claiming that they were a state, then who is?
Click to expand...

The people in my post.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
> Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?
> 
> I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in my post that says that the Palestinians claim to be a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck. If the Palestinians aren’t claiming that they were a state, then who is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people in my post.
Click to expand...

Lol, your desperation is becoming more and more evident.

Keep on dancing Tinmore, keep on dancing


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: If you are a reader and cannot actually find a sovereign Palestine, then you are in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is not a sovereign state nor does it have any borders (except the ones the Palestinians made up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, what is unsubstantiated?
> Indeed, is your imagined ''State of Pal'istan'' sovereign or not?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, if there is an existing, sovereign ''state of Pal'istan'', why are the Abbas and Fatah
> mini-caliphates demanding statehood?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> View attachment 447449
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Prior to 2013, "Palestine" was NOT identified as a STATE or a COUNTRY.
> Prior to 2013, Palestinian Authorities could NOT be identified as a GOVERNMENT.
> So said the UN Office of Legal Affairs...
> 
> You are in good company.  So, if there is a State or a Country with a Government, it must have evolved into existence since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Treaty of Lausanne referred to the territories where the territory was transferred as states. The League of nations recognized Palestine as a state. Several court rulings determined that Palestine was a state. In 1932 the US entered into a trade agreement with Palestine, an agreements that can only be made between states. Palestine has international borders, a nationality, and citizens. Passports were issued.
> 
> Israeli propaganda has stated a gazillion times that there never was a Palestine. This is the only thing that most people have ever heard. They believe it withou looking at actual history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> BTW, where is your link that proves the Treaty of Lausanne refers to Palestine as a state?
> Also, if Palestine was a state in 1932, why did they declare independence in 1948, AFTER Israel did?
> 
> I suspect that if and when you respond to my post , you will not answer any of my questions ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, it is the Palestinians that make up history. They claim they were a state and try to distort history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in my post that says that the Palestinians claim to be a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck. If the Palestinians aren’t claiming that they were a state, then who is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people in my post.
Click to expand...


_The people,_ whom you cheer to sacrifice their lives for your entertainment and political fashions, while sitting in your comfy basement thousands of miles away?

So much virtue signaling...so little convincing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine (Government of) had such borders as defined by agreements between the Allied Powers to distinguish one Mandate Territory from another.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandates had no territory. They worked within the territory that they were assigned to. The Mandate for Palestine worked inside Palestine's international borders.
Click to expand...

You remain befuddled, The Mandate worked within the territory formerly controlled by the Ottoman Turks who ceded all rights and title. Your invented "country of Pal'istan'' did not have international borders and did not exist as a 'country' under the Ottroman Caliphate.

So what are those ''new states'' you cannot identify? Be honest, you know they don't exist but you're having difficulty operating in a reality based worldview, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine (Government of) had such borders as defined by agreements between the Allied Powers to distinguish one Mandate Territory from another.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandates had no territory. They worked within the territory that they were assigned to. The Mandate for Palestine worked inside Palestine's international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain befuddled, The Mandate worked within the territory formerly controlled by the Ottoman Turks who ceded all rights and title. Your invented "country of Pal'istan'' did not have international borders and did not exist as a 'country' under the Ottroman Caliphate.
> 
> So what are those ''new states'' you cannot identify? Be honest, you know they don't exist but you're having difficulty operating in a reality based worldview, right?
Click to expand...

You get your history from Israel, I see.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine (Government of) had such borders as defined by agreements between the Allied Powers to distinguish one Mandate Territory from another.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandates had no territory. They worked within the territory that they were assigned to. The Mandate for Palestine worked inside Palestine's international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain befuddled, The Mandate worked within the territory formerly controlled by the Ottoman Turks who ceded all rights and title. Your invented "country of Pal'istan'' did not have international borders and did not exist as a 'country' under the Ottroman Caliphate.
> 
> So what are those ''new states'' you cannot identify? Be honest, you know they don't exist but you're having difficulty operating in a reality based worldview, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get your history from Israel, I see.
Click to expand...

Indeed, you don't see. I'm trying to understand your peculiar version of history that apparently includes something about ''new states''. I can find no historical (or hysterical), record of ''new states'' which you claim came into existence.

Anything yet you can offer about those ''new states''?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, rylah, et al,

*BLUF*: I think you make a grave mistake in dismissing the comments made by our friends (toastman, rylah, and Hollie)...



RoccoR said:


> The Treaty does NOT identify Palestine as a transferred state. You are referring to Article 30 on "Nationality." It says that whatever the territory finally turns out to be, the habitual residents will pickup that nationality.





P F Tinmore said:


> Hence Palestinians.


*(COMMENT)*

They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."




 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think you make a grave mistake in dismissing the comments made by our friends (toastman, rylah, and Hollie)...
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty does NOT identify Palestine as a transferred state. You are referring to Article 30 on "Nationality." It says that whatever the territory finally turns out to be, the habitual residents will pickup that nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."
> 
> 
> View attachment 448413
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.

Could you clarify your point?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, toastman, Hollie, rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think you make a grave mistake in dismissing the comments made by our friends (toastman, rylah, and Hollie)...
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty does NOT identify Palestine as a transferred state. You are referring to Article 30 on "Nationality." It says that whatever the territory finally turns out to be, the habitual residents will pickup that nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."
> 
> 
> View attachment 448413
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.
> 
> Could you clarify your point?
Click to expand...

There was no 'Pal'istan' under the Ottoman Caliphate.

You subscribe to a hysterical (as opposed to historical) version of events?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.



It wasn't a nation before the Mandate, during the Mandate or after the Mandate.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: We could argue about this until hell freezes over, and not get anywhere.



RoccoR said:


> They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."





P F Tinmore said:


> It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.
> Could you clarify your point?


*(COMMENT)*

The territory to which the Mandate applied was given the name Palestine under paragraph 1 of the Palestine Order in Council.  However, the name "Palestine" (_westernized) _comes to us to identify an undefined territory _(generalized region) _somewhere in the Levant reaching back (_at least)_ two Millenium. But during the time of the Ottoman Empire, the names were as indicated by the map insert. Again, these names are western translations from Arabic and regional dialects.



​As an outcome of the Great War, and a product of the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers as victors of the Great War, there were a series of accords, agreements, treatises, and treaties that lead to the contemporary sovereign boundaries; as well as the delimitations as a remnant of the Oslo Accords.



​The map insert _(supra) _is an approximation to the reality of the day.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: We could argue about this until hell freezes over, and not get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.
> Could you clarify your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The territory to which the Mandate applied was given the name Palestine under paragraph 1 of the Palestine Order in Council.  However, the name "Palestine" (_westernized) _comes to us to identify an undefined territory _(generalized region) _somewhere in the Levant reaching back (_at least)_ two Millenium. But during the time of the Ottoman Empire, the names were as indicated by the map insert. Again, these names are western translations from Arabic and regional dialects.
> 
> View attachment 448489​As an outcome of the Great War, and a product of the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers as victors of the Great War, there were a series of accords, agreements, treatises, and treaties that lead to the contemporary sovereign boundaries; as well as the delimitations as a remnant of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> View attachment 448504​The map insert _(supra) _is an approximation to the reality of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK. so?

Did the people change with the name, or were they the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: We could argue about this until hell freezes over, and not get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.
> Could you clarify your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The territory to which the Mandate applied was given the name Palestine under paragraph 1 of the Palestine Order in Council.  However, the name "Palestine" (_westernized) _comes to us to identify an undefined territory _(generalized region) _somewhere in the Levant reaching back (_at least)_ two Millenium. But during the time of the Ottoman Empire, the names were as indicated by the map insert. Again, these names are western translations from Arabic and regional dialects.
> 
> View attachment 448489​As an outcome of the Great War, and a product of the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers as victors of the Great War, there were a series of accords, agreements, treatises, and treaties that lead to the contemporary sovereign boundaries; as well as the delimitations as a remnant of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> View attachment 448504​The map insert _(supra) _is an approximation to the reality of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. so?
> 
> Did the people change with the name, or were they the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?
Click to expand...

What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”

link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: We could argue about this until hell freezes over, and not get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.
> Could you clarify your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The territory to which the Mandate applied was given the name Palestine under paragraph 1 of the Palestine Order in Council.  However, the name "Palestine" (_westernized) _comes to us to identify an undefined territory _(generalized region) _somewhere in the Levant reaching back (_at least)_ two Millenium. But during the time of the Ottoman Empire, the names were as indicated by the map insert. Again, these names are western translations from Arabic and regional dialects.
> 
> View attachment 448489​As an outcome of the Great War, and a product of the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers as victors of the Great War, there were a series of accords, agreements, treatises, and treaties that lead to the contemporary sovereign boundaries; as well as the delimitations as a remnant of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> View attachment 448504​The map insert _(supra) _is an approximation to the reality of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. so?
> 
> Did the people change with the name, or were they the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”
> 
> link?
Click to expand...

I don't know.   That's what I was asking Rocco.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: We could argue about this until hell freezes over, and not get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.
> Could you clarify your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The territory to which the Mandate applied was given the name Palestine under paragraph 1 of the Palestine Order in Council.  However, the name "Palestine" (_westernized) _comes to us to identify an undefined territory _(generalized region) _somewhere in the Levant reaching back (_at least)_ two Millenium. But during the time of the Ottoman Empire, the names were as indicated by the map insert. Again, these names are western translations from Arabic and regional dialects.
> 
> View attachment 448489​As an outcome of the Great War, and a product of the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers as victors of the Great War, there were a series of accords, agreements, treatises, and treaties that lead to the contemporary sovereign boundaries; as well as the delimitations as a remnant of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> View attachment 448504​The map insert _(supra) _is an approximation to the reality of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. so?
> 
> Did the people change with the name, or were they the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.   That's what I was asking Rocco.
Click to expand...


Let me get this nonesense -

people who carry names of foreign places,
and can't even pronounce 'P-alestine',

"had been there for two millenia"??







Guess some are really slow learners...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: I thought this was a joke question, coming from a pro-Palestinian Arab.



Hollie said:


> What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”
> link?





P F Tinmore said:


> I don't know.   That's what I was asking Rocco.


*(COMMENT)*

The history plays _(in a very limited thumbnail view) _like this:

◈   141-63BC -- The Jews established a sovereign Jewish State, when the Seleucid garrison in Jerusalem was abandon.  That status quo remained until the Romans (Pompey the Great) militarily stretched Romes control over Palestine.​
The region did NOT have another major evolutionary change until:

◈    636 - 638AD -- The region we call Palestine today _(specifically Jersualem then) _was captured by the Rashidun Caliphate Army Commanded by Abu Ubaidah ibn al-Jarrah.​
What did you learn from this answer?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: We could argue about this until hell freezes over, and not get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> They became citizens to the "Territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied."  "Hereinafter described as *Palestine*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Palestine before the Mandate and it is still Palestine.
> Could you clarify your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The territory to which the Mandate applied was given the name Palestine under paragraph 1 of the Palestine Order in Council.  However, the name "Palestine" (_westernized) _comes to us to identify an undefined territory _(generalized region) _somewhere in the Levant reaching back (_at least)_ two Millenium. But during the time of the Ottoman Empire, the names were as indicated by the map insert. Again, these names are western translations from Arabic and regional dialects.
> 
> View attachment 448489​As an outcome of the Great War, and a product of the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers as victors of the Great War, there were a series of accords, agreements, treatises, and treaties that lead to the contemporary sovereign boundaries; as well as the delimitations as a remnant of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> View attachment 448504​The map insert _(supra) _is an approximation to the reality of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. so?
> 
> Did the people change with the name, or were they the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.   That's what I was asking Rocco.
Click to expand...

So... you were making a statement you knew was false?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I thought this was a joke question, coming from a pro-Palestinian Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.   That's what I was asking Rocco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The history plays _(in a very limited thumbnail view) _like this:
> 
> ◈   141-63BC -- The Jews established a sovereign Jewish State, when the Seleucid garrison in Jerusalem was abandon.  That status quo remained until the Romans (Pompey the Great) militarily stretched Romes control over Palestine.​
> The region did NOT have another major evolutionary change until:
> 
> ◈    636 - 638AD -- The region we call Palestine today _(specifically Jersualem then) _was captured by the Rashidun Caliphate Army Commanded by Abu Ubaidah ibn al-Jarrah.​
> What did you learn from this answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I thought this was a joke question, coming from a pro-Palestinian Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.   That's what I was asking Rocco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The history plays _(in a very limited thumbnail view) _like this:
> 
> ◈   141-63BC -- The Jews established a sovereign Jewish State, when the Seleucid garrison in Jerusalem was abandon.  That status quo remained until the Romans (Pompey the Great) militarily stretched Romes control over Palestine.​
> The region did NOT have another major evolutionary change until:
> 
> ◈    636 - 638AD -- The region we call Palestine today _(specifically Jersualem then) _was captured by the Rashidun Caliphate Army Commanded by Abu Ubaidah ibn al-Jarrah.​
> What did you learn from this answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?
Click to expand...


Yet another dance ‘n duck byTinmore! This time, he answers a question with another question!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I thought this was a joke question, coming from a pro-Palestinian Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.   That's what I was asking Rocco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The history plays _(in a very limited thumbnail view) _like this:
> 
> ◈   141-63BC -- The Jews established a sovereign Jewish State, when the Seleucid garrison in Jerusalem was abandon.  That status quo remained until the Romans (Pompey the Great) militarily stretched Romes control over Palestine.​
> The region did NOT have another major evolutionary change until:
> 
> ◈    636 - 638AD -- The region we call Palestine today _(specifically Jersualem then) _was captured by the Rashidun Caliphate Army Commanded by Abu Ubaidah ibn al-Jarrah.​
> What did you learn from this answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?
Click to expand...

You need an assist with terms and definitions. A great many of the Arabs-Moslems occupying the land area designated as Palestine by the British Mandate were removed by the combined Arab armies which crossed the frontier as they brought a war of aggression to Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

BLUF: This is a question we have discusssxed many time in the past.  It is a question about forces at work in Human Dedvelopment that change cultures and the disposition of *peoples*.  To recap something you should already know:

◈  Ranking on the UN Human Development Index for 2020:  Israel:........19th on the Humand Development Index (Tied with Japan)​◈  Ranking on the UN Human Development Index for 2020:  Lebanon:...92d on the Humand Development Index​◈  Ranking on the UN Human Development Index for 2020:  Syria:.......151st on the Humand Development Index​◈  Ranking on the UN Human Development Index for 2020:  Jordan:....102d on the Humand Development Index​◈  Ranking on the UN Human Development Index for 2020:  Egypt:......116th on the Humand Development Index​◈  Ranking on the UN Human Development Index for 2020: Palestine: 115th on the Humand Development Index​ 
What is important here is that there is no "state" in the Middle EastNorth African Region (MENA) or the Persian Gulf Countries that rates higher than Israel.  Of the Arab League, MENA, and Persian Gulf States, the closest state in the HDI Ranking is the United Arab Emirates (UAE) at 31st position on TABLE 1 • Human Development Index and its components which includes:

◈  Longevity,​◈  Education​◈  The per capita Income​​Just as a point of reference:  Any staate that ranks higher than the 66th level is considered to be in the group rated: VERY HIGH in Human Development.  I mention this because the cluster of Arab League Countries immediately adjacent to Israel are all below that level.  And it is important to note that the States and the Palestinian Territories in dispute, ALL rank HIGH in Human Development.

◈   Saudi Arabia ranks 40th​◈   Bahrain ranks 42d​◈   Qatar ranks 45th​◈   Oman Ranks 60th​◈   Kuwait rank 64th​
The significance here is that the Arab Palestinians are not in any great distress or being victimized by Israel.  The Arab Palestinians are on par, in terms of Human Development with:  Samoa, Venezuela, South Africa, Egypt, Marshall Islands, and Vietnam_ (all ranked HIGH in Human Development)._



P F Tinmore said:


> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?


*(COMMENT)*

I'm note sure there is an unasailable definition for the "Indigenous Palestinians."  Since the time Alexander the Great the region called today Palestine, the territory has been ruled by the Greeks, Egyptians, Syrian Seleucids, The Jews, Romans, The Mamelukes, and The Ottomans.  With cultural turnovers like that - spanning 2000 years (+), what does it mean to be an  "Indigenous Palestinian?"  Does the question even have any meaning.  The Nabatean culture, also Semitic, disappeared entirely from the Middle East leaving virtually no anthorpological trail as to where they went; yet the culture covered the territories of Syria, Arabia, and Palestine.   

So, I'm not sure even have an answer to go with your question.  Just as I am having difficulty understanding the relevance of the question.  If your trying to use the question to establish some sort of prior claim, then you are being foolish.  The world does not work that way.  






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I'm note sure there is an unasailable definition for the "Indigenous Palestinians." Since the time Alexander the Great the region called today Palestine, the territory has been ruled by the Greeks, Egyptians, Syrian Seleucids, The Jews, Romans, The Mamelukes, and The Ottomans. With cultural turnovers like that - spanning 2000 years (+), what does it mean to be an "Indigenous Palestinian?"


Superior duck. 

That doesn't have anything to do with my question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ Ranking on the UN Human Development Index for 2020: Israel:........19th on the Humand Development Index (Tied with Japan)


With what Israel has stolen and mooched, it should be number one.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ Ranking on the UN Human Development Index for 2020: Israel:........19th on the Humand Development Index (Tied with Japan)
> 
> 
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, it should be number one.
Click to expand...

More of your usual, pointless slogans.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm note sure there is an unasailable definition for the "Indigenous Palestinians." Since the time Alexander the Great the region called today Palestine, the territory has been ruled by the Greeks, Egyptians, Syrian Seleucids, The Jews, Romans, The Mamelukes, and The Ottomans. With cultural turnovers like that - spanning 2000 years (+), what does it mean to be an "Indigenous Palestinian?"
> 
> 
> 
> Superior duck.
> 
> That doesn't have anything to do with my question.
Click to expand...

Says the king of ducking and dancing! It’s bad enough that you’re a lying propagandist, now you got to be a hypocrite too ?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF: Yes, I did not think that you could define "Indigenous Palestinians" yet challenge me to answer a question of that which is undefined.



P F Tinmore said:


> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?





RoccoR said:


> I'm not sure there is an unassailable definition for the "Indigenous Palestinians." Since the time Alexander the Great the region called today Palestine, the territory has been ruled by the Greeks, Egyptians, Syrian Seleucids, The Jews, Romans, The Mamelukes, and The Ottomans. With cultural turnovers like that - spanning 2000 years (+), what does it mean to be an "Indigenous Palestinian?"





P F Tinmore said:


> Superior duck.
> That doesn't have anything to do with my question.


*(COMMENT)*

It is the same fallacy as if I were to ask you what color is your "framastat?"  Before the question can be answered, we must both agree on what a "framastat" is...  
Is my answer ducking the question? _(RHETORICAL) _ NO_*!  → *_Why*? → * Because you cannot define who the "Indigenous Palestinians" were - or - tell me what people were the first to be native to the territory under discussion; even after I offered a number of possible solutions.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF: Yes, I did not think that you could define "Indigenous Palestinians" yet challenge me to answer a question of that which is undefined.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there is an unassailable definition for the "Indigenous Palestinians." Since the time Alexander the Great the region called today Palestine, the territory has been ruled by the Greeks, Egyptians, Syrian Seleucids, The Jews, Romans, The Mamelukes, and The Ottomans. With cultural turnovers like that - spanning 2000 years (+), what does it mean to be an "Indigenous Palestinian?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superior duck.
> That doesn't have anything to do with my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is the same fallacy as if I were to ask you what color is your "framastat?"  Before the question can be answered, we must both agree on what a "framastat" is...
> Is my answer ducking the question? _(RHETORICAL) _ NO_*!  → *_Why*? → * Because you cannot define who the "Indigenous Palestinians" were - or - tell me what people were the first to be native to the territory under discussion; even after I offered a number of possible solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Is my answer ducking the question?


Yes. My Question was about the change of people. Your answer was about the change of rulers.

My question was apples. Your answer was oranges.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF: Yes, I did not think that you could define "Indigenous Palestinians" yet challenge me to answer a question of that which is undefined.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there is an unassailable definition for the "Indigenous Palestinians." Since the time Alexander the Great the region called today Palestine, the territory has been ruled by the Greeks, Egyptians, Syrian Seleucids, The Jews, Romans, The Mamelukes, and The Ottomans. With cultural turnovers like that - spanning 2000 years (+), what does it mean to be an "Indigenous Palestinian?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superior duck.
> That doesn't have anything to do with my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is the same fallacy as if I were to ask you what color is your "framastat?"  Before the question can be answered, we must both agree on what a "framastat" is...
> Is my answer ducking the question? _(RHETORICAL) _ NO_*!  → *_Why*? → * Because you cannot define who the "Indigenous Palestinians" were - or - tell me what people were the first to be native to the territory under discussion; even after I offered a number of possible solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is my answer ducking the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. My Question was about the change of people. Your answer was about the change of rulers.
> 
> My question was apples. Your answer was oranges.
Click to expand...

Why is it you don't understand the question you're asking?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I thought this was a joke question, coming from a pro-Palestinian Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What “the same people who had been there for the last  two Millennium?”
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.   That's what I was asking Rocco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The history plays _(in a very limited thumbnail view) _like this:
> 
> ◈   141-63BC -- The Jews established a sovereign Jewish State, when the Seleucid garrison in Jerusalem was abandon.  That status quo remained until the Romans (Pompey the Great) militarily stretched Romes control over Palestine.​
> The region did NOT have another major evolutionary change until:
> 
> ◈    636 - 638AD -- The region we call Palestine today _(specifically Jersualem then) _was captured by the Rashidun Caliphate Army Commanded by Abu Ubaidah ibn al-Jarrah.​
> What did you learn from this answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?
Click to expand...


Your question is an attempt to assume fallacy for fact,
when it's a contradiction of terms.

_'Palestinians'_ in the local language,
was always used to refer to foreigners and invaders.
They were never indigenous to begin with, by definition.

The Jewish community though, has had a distinct civilization
and continuous presence in the land for the last 4000 years.

No other people have a claim even remotely close.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  Your question was about the "Indigenous Palestinians."   Oddly enough, the "rights of the Indigenous People" are defined (_by a non-binding _*UN Resolution A/RES/61/295)*
, but what constitutes the indigenous people is undefined.

_Understanding the term “indigenous”_​_*Considering the diversity of indigenous peoples, an official definition of “indigenous” has not been adopted by any UN-system body. Instead, the system has developed a modern understanding of this term based on the following: *_

_*• Self-identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member.*_​_*• Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies *_​_*• Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources *_​_*• Distinct social, economic or political systems *_​_*• Distinct language, culture and beliefs*_​_* • Form non-dominant groups of society• Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinctive peoples and communities.*_​


P F Tinmore said:


> Yes. My Question was about the change of people. Your answer was about the change of rulers.
> My question was apples. Your answer was oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

As I described in Posting 2648, the Arabs of Palestine are one culture, but the indigenous population of the territory was a culture that was completely different.  Just as the Anasazi (Stone Dwellers) were indigenous people of the United States, so it is that the Nabateans (Stone Dwellers) were the indigenous people of the territories under discussion.  Something else we are pretty sure of* → *is that the ancients were much higher on the Human Development Scale than their contemporaries of the day.

In both examples, those civilizations disappeared.  What we do know is that present-day Americans were not related to the ancients civilization → any more than the present-day Arabs of Palestine are related to the ancients of their region.



I believe this to be just another instance where the Arab-Palestinians are trying to *engrandize* themselves with qualities and characteristics - not their own.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Your question was about the "Indigenous Palestinians."  Oddly enough, the "rights of the Indigenous People" are defined (_by a non-binding _*UN Resolution A/RES/61/295)*
> , but what constitutes the indigenous people is undefined.
> 
> _Understanding the term “indigenous”_​_*Considering the diversity of indigenous peoples, an official definition of “indigenous” has not been adopted by any UN-system body. Instead, the system has developed a modern understanding of this term based on the following: *_
> 
> _*• Self-identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member.*_​_*• Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies *_​_*• Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources *_​_*• Distinct social, economic or political systems *_​_*• Distinct language, culture and beliefs*_​_* • Form non-dominant groups of society• Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinctive peoples and communities.*_​
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. My Question was about the change of people. Your answer was about the change of rulers.
> My question was apples. Your answer was oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when were all of the indigenous Palestinians removed and replaced by a different people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As I described in Posting 2648, the Arabs of Palestine are one culture, but the indigenous population of the territory was a culture that was completely different.  Just as the Anasazi (Stone Dwellers) were indigenous people of the United States, so it is that the Nabateans (Stone Dwellers) were the indigenous people of the territories under discussion.  Something else we are pretty sure of* → *is that the ancients were much higher on the Human Development Scale than their contemporaries of the day.
> 
> In both examples, those civilizations disappeared.  What we do know is that present-day Americans were not related to the ancients civilization → any more than the present-day Arabs of Palestine are related to the ancients of their region.
> View attachment 449137​
> I believe this to be just another instance where the Arab-Palestinians are trying to *engrandize* themselves with qualities and characteristics - not their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Who is your choreographer? You still have not answered my one line question.

BTW, I bought a house in Mt Vernon. Now we are almost neighbors.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli settlers leave Palestinian kids bloodied, bruised in West Bank attack*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli settlers leave Palestinian kids bloodied, bruised in West Bank attack*


Any corroboration on this? Tirades coming from MNN (Mullah News Network), tend to, you know, skew the facts to present a certain viewpoint.


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers leave Palestinian kids bloodied, bruised in West Bank attack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any corroboration on this? Tirades coming from MNN (Mullah News Network), tend to, you know, skew the facts to present a certain viewpoint.
Click to expand...


Did You really just ask him for... evidence??

How racist of You to even question a report about _'da evul Joooz' _coming from IranTV,
especially when based on the prestigious Al-Quds _"Big Ben was Palestinian"_ News montage...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political direct and indirect support of States that support terrorism.
⁜→ et al,

*BLUF*: I think that IF THIS IS TRUE, → THEN President Biden should seriously seek legal advice and assistance.

*(REFERENCE)*

*U.S. Will Restore Relations With Palestinians*
U.S. President Joe Biden’s administration plans to restore aid to Palestinians and reopen diplomatic missions that were closed by the previous administration, said acting U.S. ambassador to the United Nations Richard Mills. Mills also reaffirmed U.S. support for a “mutually agreed two-state solution” (New York Times).
January 27, 2021
 
*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinian Authority is a quasi-Government that:

◈ Supports Terrorism by making open and direct payments to both terrorists in custody and the families of terrorists in custody.​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism PDF*​
Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
◈ Supports Terrorism through the advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law. *(**Article 19/20  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*)​​•. On Sunday, Palestinian Media Watch reported that Fatah's Shabiba High School movement ran a summer camp named after terrorist mass murderer Dalal Mughrabi who with her terror cell murdered these 12 children. And then praised the terrorist who murdered a US senator’s niece.​•. A Palestinian government children’s TV program aired a poem advocating youth martyrdom and the use of assault rifles.​•. *Fatah Central Committee Secretary Jibril Rajoub:* “The first matter is creating an ‎elected leadership inside the occupied homeland (i.e., the West Bank). This is because ‎we are heading towards an escalation of the resistance. Therefore there needs to be a ‎legitimate leadership that is internationally recognized and committed to the UN ‎resolutions, which may make strategic decisions by power of the recognized right, ‎‎[including] reexamining the rules of engagement with the occupation, taking political ‎steps, freezing the recognition, and possibly also declaring a national rebellion. An ‎elected [government] can do anything. We in the Fatah Movement, regarding the ‎struggle, the resistance, and the rules of engagement – we are open. We are prepared ‎to sacrifice not [just] the last of-. We will sacrifice our children.​•. PA Mufti: Sharia’h obligates every Muslim to wage Jihad ‎against what the PA calls “the thieving Jews.”‎​•. Palestinian Authority Antisemitism: Jews must be fought for Allah on behalf of all humanity.​•. Palestinian Activist Yaser Mazhar Calls on Palestinians to Carry out Suicide Bombings in Israel: We Long for Bus Bombings ​
Palestine condemned *normalization* as “a poisonous dagger” against them and called upon the Arab world to stand by previous commitments. While the Arab League is gradually moving towards breaking the advocacy of violence and moving towards normalization, President Biden is still stuck in the 20th Century that have failed over and over again in the last half-century and into the 21st Century. America cannot rely on the 20th politics and diplomacy that has proven ineffective in the Middle East, but →  it must examine that reality of the political ground truth and discard those things that the Quartet have tried as a waste of time and accomplished nothing.

And, President Biden has to examine what it means to be a State Sponsor of Terrorism.  Does the President really want to wear that moniker?






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political direct and indirect support of States that support terrorism.
> ⁜→ et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think that IF THIS IS TRUE, → THEN President Biden should seriously seek legal advice and assistance.
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *U.S. Will Restore Relations With Palestinians*
> U.S. President Joe Biden’s administration plans to restore aid to Palestinians and reopen diplomatic missions that were closed by the previous administration, said acting U.S. ambassador to the United Nations Richard Mills. Mills also reaffirmed U.S. support for a “mutually agreed two-state solution” (New York Times).
> January 27, 2021
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinian Authority is a quasi-Government that:
> 
> ◈ Supports Terrorism by making open and direct payments to both terrorists in custody and the families of terrorists in custody.​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism PDF*​
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> ◈ Supports Terrorism through the advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law. *(**Article 19/20  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*)​​•. On Sunday, Palestinian Media Watch reported that Fatah's Shabiba High School movement ran a summer camp named after terrorist mass murderer Dalal Mughrabi who with her terror cell murdered these 12 children. And then praised the terrorist who murdered a US senator’s niece.​•. A Palestinian government children’s TV program aired a poem advocating youth martyrdom and the use of assault rifles.​•. *Fatah Central Committee Secretary Jibril Rajoub:* “The first matter is creating an ‎elected leadership inside the occupied homeland (i.e., the West Bank). This is because ‎we are heading towards an escalation of the resistance. Therefore there needs to be a ‎legitimate leadership that is internationally recognized and committed to the UN ‎resolutions, which may make strategic decisions by power of the recognized right, ‎‎[including] reexamining the rules of engagement with the occupation, taking political ‎steps, freezing the recognition, and possibly also declaring a national rebellion. An ‎elected [government] can do anything. We in the Fatah Movement, regarding the ‎struggle, the resistance, and the rules of engagement – we are open. We are prepared ‎to sacrifice not [just] the last of-. We will sacrifice our children.​•. PA Mufti: Sharia’h obligates every Muslim to wage Jihad ‎against what the PA calls “the thieving Jews.”‎​•. Palestinian Authority Antisemitism: Jews must be fought for Allah on behalf of all humanity.​•. Palestinian Activist Yaser Mazhar Calls on Palestinians to Carry out Suicide Bombings in Israel: We Long for Bus Bombings ​
> Palestine condemned *normalization* as “a poisonous dagger” against them and called upon the Arab world to stand by previous commitments. While the Arab League is gradually moving towards breaking the advocacy of violence and moving towards normalization, President Biden is still stuck in the 20th Century that have failed over and over again in the last half-century and into the 21st Century. America cannot rely on the 20th politics and diplomacy that has proven ineffective in the Middle East, but →  it must examine that reality of the political ground truth and discard those things that the Quartet have tried as a waste of time and accomplished nothing.
> 
> And, President Biden has to examine what it means to be a State Sponsor of Terrorism.  Does the President really want to wear that moniker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


More of the phony war on terror bullshit.

Four more years of failure.

_Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._



You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?
Click to expand...

I mean like the two state solution that has been on the table since 1937.

Solution to what problem?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like the two state solution that has been on the table since 1937.
> 
> Solution to what problem?
Click to expand...

What problem?

I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".

The Treaty of Lausanne and all that. 

_Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. _You wrote it. Did you not understand it?


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political direct and indirect support of States that support terrorism.
> ⁜→ et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think that IF THIS IS TRUE, → THEN President Biden should seriously seek legal advice and assistance.
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *U.S. Will Restore Relations With Palestinians*
> U.S. President Joe Biden’s administration plans to restore aid to Palestinians and reopen diplomatic missions that were closed by the previous administration, said acting U.S. ambassador to the United Nations Richard Mills. Mills also reaffirmed U.S. support for a “mutually agreed two-state solution” (New York Times).
> January 27, 2021
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinian Authority is a quasi-Government that:
> 
> ◈ Supports Terrorism by making open and direct payments to both terrorists in custody and the families of terrorists in custody.​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism PDF*​
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> ◈ Supports Terrorism through the advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law. *(**Article 19/20  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*)​​•. On Sunday, Palestinian Media Watch reported that Fatah's Shabiba High School movement ran a summer camp named after terrorist mass murderer Dalal Mughrabi who with her terror cell murdered these 12 children. And then praised the terrorist who murdered a US senator’s niece.​•. A Palestinian government children’s TV program aired a poem advocating youth martyrdom and the use of assault rifles.​•. *Fatah Central Committee Secretary Jibril Rajoub:* “The first matter is creating an ‎elected leadership inside the occupied homeland (i.e., the West Bank). This is because ‎we are heading towards an escalation of the resistance. Therefore there needs to be a ‎legitimate leadership that is internationally recognized and committed to the UN ‎resolutions, which may make strategic decisions by power of the recognized right, ‎‎[including] reexamining the rules of engagement with the occupation, taking political ‎steps, freezing the recognition, and possibly also declaring a national rebellion. An ‎elected [government] can do anything. We in the Fatah Movement, regarding the ‎struggle, the resistance, and the rules of engagement – we are open. We are prepared ‎to sacrifice not [just] the last of-. We will sacrifice our children.​•. PA Mufti: Sharia’h obligates every Muslim to wage Jihad ‎against what the PA calls “the thieving Jews.”‎​•. Palestinian Authority Antisemitism: Jews must be fought for Allah on behalf of all humanity.​•. Palestinian Activist Yaser Mazhar Calls on Palestinians to Carry out Suicide Bombings in Israel: We Long for Bus Bombings ​
> Palestine condemned *normalization* as “a poisonous dagger” against them and called upon the Arab world to stand by previous commitments. While the Arab League is gradually moving towards breaking the advocacy of violence and moving towards normalization, President Biden is still stuck in the 20th Century that have failed over and over again in the last half-century and into the 21st Century. America cannot rely on the 20th politics and diplomacy that has proven ineffective in the Middle East, but →  it must examine that reality of the political ground truth and discard those things that the Quartet have tried as a waste of time and accomplished nothing.
> 
> And, President Biden has to examine what it means to be a State Sponsor of Terrorism.  Does the President really want to wear that moniker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



My friend,

may the G-d of Israel bless and guard You and all Your seed with their close ones,
for generations, through our turbulent times and until the coming of Mashiach.

_*"Those who curse You are cursed, those who bless You are blessed"*_
- Beresheet 27

*"Fall will by Your side a thousand, and ten thousand by Your right, to You won't approach" -* Tehilim 91​
May HaShem succeed in Your ways.
may You, and all close to You prosper for generations to come.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like the two state solution that has been on the table since 1937.
> 
> Solution to what problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problem?
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. _You wrote it. Did you not understand it?
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.


Then why try to turn it into a bantustan state? Why would  the Palestinians want that.

Again, solution to what problem?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like the two state solution that has been on the table since 1937.
> 
> Solution to what problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problem?
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. _You wrote it. Did you not understand it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why try to turn it into a bantustan state? Why would  the Palestinians want that.
> 
> Again, solution to what problem?
Click to expand...

You're performing the very behavior you identified earlier. 

_Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._

Are you going to dump your entire portfolio of cut and paste slogans?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like the two state solution that has been on the table since 1937.
> 
> Solution to what problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problem?
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. _You wrote it. Did you not understand it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why try to turn it into a bantustan state? Why would  the Palestinians want that.
> 
> Again, solution to what problem?
Click to expand...


The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
and no Palestinian activist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch...






*Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*

_"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...

*On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...

The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_

Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873 


*Q.* What was the cause for the Arab pogroms predating Zionism,
and was it even a problem, or do you see it just as normal order of things?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like the two state solution that has been on the table since 1937.
> 
> Solution to what problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problem?
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. _You wrote it. Did you not understand it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why try to turn it into a bantustan state? Why would  the Palestinians want that.
> 
> Again, solution to what problem?
Click to expand...


You are the ones demanding no-Jews in a state as a precondition for "liberty",
so who is to say why you'd want that?

On the same note, maybe enlighten us,
why Palestinian Arabs never allow an African into any of their governments?

We know full well,
so answer yourself and stop pretending.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like the two state solution that has been on the table since 1937.
> 
> Solution to what problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problem?
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. _You wrote it. Did you not understand it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why try to turn it into a bantustan state? Why would  the Palestinians want that.
> 
> Again, solution to what problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
> and no Palestinian activist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*
> 
> _"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
> 
> *On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
> 
> The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_
> 
> Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
> 
> 
> *Q.* What was the cause for the Arab pogroms predating Zionism,
> and was it even a problem, or do you see it just as normal order of things?
Click to expand...

How many years are you going to bitch about this same *one* incident?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> How many years are you going to bitch about this same *one* incident?



Probably as many years as you're going to bitch about all the wars the Arabs lost.....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years are you going to bitch about this same *one* incident?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably as many years as you're going to bitch about all the wars the Arabs lost.....
Click to expand...

You can't name one that the Palestinians lost.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years are you going to bitch about this same *one* incident?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably as many years as you're going to bitch about all the wars the Arabs lost.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't name one that the Palestinians lost.
Click to expand...

The one they claimed would drive the Jews into the sea. They've been losing that one for about 70 years now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years are you going to bitch about this same *one* incident?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably as many years as you're going to bitch about all the wars the Arabs lost.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't name one that the Palestinians lost.
Click to expand...


The who?
You mean the Arabs that could have had a country but keep fucking up?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like years of your repetitive cutting and pasting and expecting anyone to take it seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like the two state solution that has been on the table since 1937.
> 
> Solution to what problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problem?
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> _Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. _You wrote it. Did you not understand it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "The Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan" was a ''State".
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why try to turn it into a bantustan state? Why would  the Palestinians want that.
> 
> Again, solution to what problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
> and no Palestinian activist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*
> 
> _"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
> 
> *On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
> 
> The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_
> 
> Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
> 
> 
> *Q.* What was the cause for the Arab pogroms predating Zionism,
> and was it even a problem, or do you see it just as normal order of things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many years are you going to bitch about this same *one* incident?
Click to expand...


See, if that was a one time incident, maybe you had a valid point,
but in spite all these years that you've been referred to numerous examples of  Arab violence before Zionism, you always act insincere, like you know exactly the problem, but pretend that_ "it was a one time thing"..."there's nothing to see", _and try intimidate me for even bringing this up...



So what should be my conclusion?

That you consider Arab violence and discrimination against the local Jewish community before Zionism, and the re-constitution of Israel, to be any problematic, or support them exactly because that's your preferred order of things?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years are you going to bitch about this same *one* incident?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably as many years as you're going to bitch about all the wars the Arabs lost.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't name one that the Palestinians lost.
Click to expand...


No victory they ever claim is real or theirs,
no fight they lose they ever own with dignity as men.


----------



## rylah

Is there anything that is not a "declaration of war" to these nice folks?

But of course, they don't fight any wars, ever, because they never lose 'em...

*Palestinians: Australian Decision to Withhold Funds 'Declaration of War'*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*WFTU INTERNATIONAL CAMPAIGN: Release all Palestinian child prisoners from Israeli jails*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian court to hear first case against Israeli settler ever*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinian court to hear first case against Israeli settler ever*



Is amputation of limbs with a sword still part of punishment in sharia?


----------



## Lastamender

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian court to hear first case against Israeli settler ever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is amputation of limbs with a sword still part of punishment in sharia?
Click to expand...

I don't think they have to use a sword but it still happens. Doing it to children is especially cruel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
⁜→ MJB12741, et al,

*BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.



MJB12741 said:


> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?


*(QUESTION)*

*Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political direct and indirect support of States that support terrorism.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * This is an absolute "FRIVOLOUS" complaint.



P F Tinmore said:


> *WFTU INTERNATIONAL CAMPAIGN: Release all Palestinian child prisoners from Israeli jails*


*(COMMENT)*

I cannot think of any country in the world that has ever created a general amnesty _(without good reason)_ for criminals held in a Juvenile Detention Center.  There is no reason here.  This is political mudslinging that would guarantee that a "general amnesty" would never be considered.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The political direct and indirect support of States that support terrorism.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * This is an absolute "FRIVOLOUS" complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WFTU INTERNATIONAL CAMPAIGN: Release all Palestinian child prisoners from Israeli jails*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I cannot think of any country in the world that has ever created a general amnesty _(without good reason)_ for criminals held in a Juvenile Detention Center.  There is no reason here.  This is political mudslinging that would guarantee that a "general amnesty" would never be considered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Excellent point. Israel is a civilized country. You commit a crime , you pay the price.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Masafer Yatta: A Palestinian community fighting for survival*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Oh boy! More fake peace talks going nowhere,*
*
US assures two-state solution for Israel-Palestine at UN*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Masafer Yatta: A Palestinian community fighting for survival*




That’s what happens when Islamic terrorists are in charge of their mini-caliphate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.

Look up Land Day for one of many examples.

Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
Click to expand...


*Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war. *

They had land before they kicked the asses of those Arab armies.

They had MORE land after they kicked the asses of those Arab armies.

* Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.*

Since when? Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
Click to expand...


1) Your conspiracy theories / hurt feelings aside, Israel prevented the Arab armies from destroying the nascent State of Israel in 1948. You could call that a win for Israel.

Link?


2) What land did Israel acquire by conquest?

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*SUBTOPIC: * What is Legally Acquired Sovereign Territory?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*A LAYMAN's VIEWPOINT*

*BLUF*: In order to substantiate the claim that there was something "illegal" about the formation of the State of Israel, the claim has to be a bit more than the generalized accusation that a Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) makes the allegation based on the position that Israel must prove "legal" acquisition. Prosecutors have to show "evidence" that a crime has been committed. The generalized Civics Class might word it as: " Innocent until proven guilty."



P F Tinmore said:


> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.


*(COMMENT)*

What crime?   Under what international law?   What punishment was set for that crime?

◈  The prosecutors must show that the Israelis performed some act that constitutes a specific offense that may be prosecuted and punishable by law.​
◈  The prosecutors must make the case, using witness testimony, physical or scientific evidence, or an admission of guilt - applicable to a specific crime, with a specific punishment.​​◈  The prosecutors must show that there is a specific injured party.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.


*(COMMENT)*

Hummm_*!*_  Exactly WHAT lands in the Galilee were actually incorporated or expropriate in 1976 by Israel? I'm simply not familiar with the allegation. Now there is such a thing as the reassignment of land for public use through the "Right of Eminent Domain."  In 1976, the territory known as Galilee was under the sovereignty of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.

In 1988, the issue was resolved when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the area and it was formally remanded _(Terra Nulus)_ into the hands of the Israelis.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.





P F Tinmore said:


> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.​​2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.​



*(COMMENT)*

To my knowledge _(you are free to prove me wrong)_, the State of Israel has never mounted a defense in court _(domestic or international)_ based on these observations.

*∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid.  Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.​​*∆* COUNTER-QUESTIONS: What "conquest" is being alleged? What state or country was "conquered?"​
Self-Determination Theory (SDT) holds that an intrinsic motivation, defined as being a utilitarian effort, out of a nationalistic objective, is not in itself an illegal method of acquisition.

No territory, prior to 2012, was taken from the Arab Palestinians.  In fact, the UN Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs made it abundantly clear that:  "Palestine was not identified as a State or a country nor could its authorities be identified as a government."  THUS pursuant to Article 1, Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States, two out of four required criteria were not met.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.


Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. 

Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Self-Determination Theory (SDT) holds that an intrinsic motivation, defined as being a utilitarian effort, out of a nationalistic objective, is not in itself an illegal method of acquisition.


Self-Determination is a legal way to acquire territory?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> To my knowledge _(you are free to prove me wrong)_, the State of Israel has never mounted a defense in court _(domestic or international)_ based on these observations.


The so called Palestinian leadership  has been going off the rails since the '70s.

It is coming.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
Click to expand...


*Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *

They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........

*It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*

There was no Palestinian land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> There was no Palestinian land.


Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
Click to expand...

You're propaganda is a hoot.

You don't really understand the terms you use. To deny the Arab armies their stated goal to destroy Israel and to force their withdrawal could meet the definition of a ''win''. 

I agree that Israel did not win Pally land. The Arabs-Moslems you call Pals held no sovereign land, thus no land to lose.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
Click to expand...

Your silly slogans are a hoot. Just more unsubstantiated Islamist talking points.

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly slogans are a hoot. Just more unsubstantiated Islamist talking points.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Link to what? I didn't make the claim.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly slogans are a hoot. Just more unsubstantiated Islamist talking points.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to what? I didn't make the claim.
Click to expand...

You didn't make your usual, nonsense, ''Israeli talking point'', claim?

That's odd, because you made that claim one page prior to this one?

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
Click to expand...


*Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  *

Substantiate your claim that there was.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
Click to expand...










						1948 Arab–Israeli War - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Result: Israeli victory .PALESTINIAN ARAB DEFEAT.
Israel succeeded it achieving its goals during the war. The Palestinians failed at theirs .
That is how you determine which side won a war.

I will now wait for you to provide a link saying otherwise .....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  *
> 
> Substantiate your claim that there was.
Click to expand...

You make a claim then duck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  *
> 
> Substantiate your claim that there was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a claim then duck.
Click to expand...


You claimed Israel took land from Palestinians. 
Why don't you prove your claim?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  *
> 
> Substantiate your claim that there was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a claim then duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed Israel took land from Palestinians.
> Why don't you prove your claim?
Click to expand...

Israel drove the Palestinians off their land at the point of a gun then claimed the land to be theirs. That is the well known history.

I can post links that you will not look at and tomorrow you will ask the same stupid questions.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  *
> 
> Substantiate your claim that there was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a claim then duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed Israel took land from Palestinians.
> Why don't you prove your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel drove the Palestinians off their land at the point of a gun then claimed the land to be theirs. That is the well known history.
> 
> I can post links that you will not look at and tomorrow you will ask the same stupid questions.
Click to expand...

*
Israel drove the Palestinians off their land  *

Why do you feel the Palestinians had any land?

*I can post links that you will not look at*

Another unsubstantiated terrorist talking point.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*SUBTOPIC: * What is Legally Acquired Sovereign Territory?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  *IF* Israel did not win a conflict, *THEN* the Arab Palestinian cannot logically claim that it acquired territory by conquest.



RoccoR said:


> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.





P F Tinmore said:


> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians had no control or sovereignty over any territory_ (at least prior to 2012)_.   So, they lost nothing in the conflict.  In fact, they rejected any participation in the establishment of self-governing institutions between the fall of the Ottoman Empire and the Treaties Israel formed with Egypt and Jordan.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  *
> 
> Substantiate your claim that there was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a claim then duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed Israel took land from Palestinians.
> Why don't you prove your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel drove the Palestinians off their land at the point of a gun then claimed the land to be theirs. That is the well known history.
> 
> I can post links that you will not look at and tomorrow you will ask the same stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel drove the Palestinians off their land  *
> 
> Why do you feel the Palestinians had any land?
> 
> *I can post links that you will not look at*
> 
> Another unsubstantiated terrorist talking point.
Click to expand...

The land from the defunct Ottoman Empire was transferred to all of the new states in the area. I haven't seen any exception for Palestine. Why would you say that Palestine had no land when there is nothing to substantiate that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *IF* Israel did not win a conflict, *THEN* the Arab Palestinian cannot logically claim that it acquired territory by conquest.


Even though there has been no victory in an ongoing conflict, Israel still holds the territory under military occupation. That occupation covers for settler colonialism.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*SUBTOPIC: * What is Legally Acquired Sovereign Territory?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: The contemporary recognition and associations...

◈  Article 1(2) UN Charter: "To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace;"​​◈  Article 55 UN Charter:  "With a view to the creation of conditions of stability and well-being which are necessary for peaceful and friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, the United Nations shall promote:​* a. *higher standards of living, full employment, and conditions of economic and social progress and development;​ *b.* solutions of international economic, social, health, and related problems; and international cultural and educational  cooperation; and​ *c.* universal respect for, and observance of, human rights and fundamental freedoms for all without distinction as to race, sex, language, or religion."​


RoccoR said:


> Self-Determination Theory (SDT) holds that an intrinsic motivation, defined as being a utilitarian effort, out of a nationalistic objective, is not in itself an illegal method of acquisition.





P F Tinmore said:


> Self-Determination is a legal way to acquire territory?
> Link?


*(COMMENT)*

There are THREE Attributes to "Self-Determination:"

What is the Law?
What is the basic Principles?
What are the grounding concepts?
THE BINDING LAW:  
_*Article 1  •  *__*International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*_​1. All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.​2. All peoples may, for their own ends, freely dispose of their natural wealth and resources without prejudice to any obligations arising out of international economic co-operation, based upon the principle of mutual benefit, and international law. In no case may a people be deprived of its own means of subsistence.​3. The States Parties to the present Covenant, including those having responsibility for the administration of Non-Self-Governing and Trust Territories, shall promote the realization of the right of self-determination, and shall respect that right, in conformity with the provisions of the Charter of the United Nations.​
The principle of "Self-Determination" is an expression of the "Will of the People in a given Territory"

The concept of self-determination:
•  It is a purely political principle concerning autonomy and could include the issues of statehood for ethnic or national groups. ​• The "Right" is NOT absolute. ​•  The concept of self-determination has a political goal of promoting peace and stability.​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  *
> 
> Substantiate your claim that there was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a claim then duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed Israel took land from Palestinians.
> Why don't you prove your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel drove the Palestinians off their land at the point of a gun then claimed the land to be theirs. That is the well known history.
> 
> I can post links that you will not look at and tomorrow you will ask the same stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel drove the Palestinians off their land  *
> 
> Why do you feel the Palestinians had any land?
> 
> *I can post links that you will not look at*
> 
> Another unsubstantiated terrorist talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land from the defunct Ottoman Empire was transferred to all of the new states in the area. I haven't seen any exception for Palestine. Why would you say that Palestine had no land when there is nothing to substantiate that?
Click to expand...

So... you’re back to your nonsensical “new states” meme.

Indeed, what are those “new states”?

link?

Indeed, you can’t identify those “new states” so I’m left to believe that you are spamming this thread and others with nonsense claims.

link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* Israel did not win a conflict, *THEN* the Arab Palestinian cannot logically claim that it acquired territory by conquest.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there has been no victory in an ongoing conflict, Israel still holds the territory under military occupation. That occupation covers for settler colonialism.
Click to expand...


Even though Israel defended its borders in 1948 from Arab armies crossing the frontier in an effort to destroy the newly formed state, you claim that was not an Israeli victory.

Even though Israel defended its borders on subsequent occasions from Arab armies intending to destroy that state, you claim that is not an Israeli victory.

Indeed, even though you claim Israel holds territory under military occupation as a cover for settler colonialism, you can’t identify what Pally territory is held under military occupation.

link?


Indeed, what about those “new states” you refer to but can’t identify?

link?


Indeed, what territory is Israel settler..rer colonializing?

link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Even though Israel defended its borders in 1948 from Arab armies crossing the frontier in an effort to destroy the newly formed state, you claim that was not an Israeli victory.


Interesting. Could you post a 1948 map of Israel?

That's a good girl.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Israel defended its borders in 1948 from Arab armies crossing the frontier in an effort to destroy the newly formed state, you claim that was not an Israeli victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Could you post a 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> That's a good girl.
Click to expand...

I could do that.

Could you post a map of those “new states” you claim were invented by the Treaty of Lausanne... you know... the “new states” you can’t identify?

link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Israel defended its borders in 1948 from Arab armies crossing the frontier in an effort to destroy the newly formed state, you claim that was not an Israeli victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Could you post a 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> That's a good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could do that.
> 
> Could you post a map of those “new states” you claim were invented by the Treaty of Lausanne... you know... the “new states” you can’t identify?
> 
> link?
Click to expand...




			https://kms.jadaliyya.com/Images/357x383xo/ScreenShot2015-06-03at6.45.44AM.jpg
		




			http://kms.jadaliyya.com/content/jad_export_content_images/var/www/sites/jadaliyya/content_images/fck_images/pursleypart2-1(3).jpg


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Israel defended its borders in 1948 from Arab armies crossing the frontier in an effort to destroy the newly formed state, you claim that was not an Israeli victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Could you post a 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> That's a good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could do that.
> 
> Could you post a map of those “new states” you claim were invented by the Treaty of Lausanne... you know... the “new states” you can’t identify?
> 
> link?
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> I could do that.


So where is it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The land from the defunct Ottoman Empire was transferred to all of the new states in the area.



Precisely. Including a Jewish homeland.

*I haven't seen any exception for Palestine. * 

Well, Palestine wasn't a state, so no land was transferred to it.

*Why would you say that Palestine had no land when there is nothing to substantiate that? *

Why would you say that Palestine had any land when there is nothing to substantiate that?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  I've seen this argument before.   It is a syllogistic fallacy*!* → it occurs in pro-Arab Palestinian arguments that attempt to affirm their conclusion _(Israeli Borders are fictitious)_ uses a negative premise _(there is no 1948 Map)_ to cement the implication.  It is a pretty straight-forward implication.




P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting. Could you post a 1948 map of Israel?



*(COMMENT)*

Many pro-Arab Palestinian Arguments come in the form of a continuous repetition (_argumentum ad nauseam_ AKA: _argumentum ad infinitum_) → particularly on issues which been discussed extensively.   Not very many Israeli-Palestinian Conflict Arguments lend themselves to proof by assertion.

The "no 1948 Map" Argument is a stunted variant of the repetitious argument we have all seen before → on the matter of contemporary treaties and agreements which establish recognized international boundaries.  _(__ie Posting 631__)_







Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *∆* COUNTER-OBSERVATION: Assume for a moment that your observation that: "Israel did not win the 1948 war" is Sound and Valid. Then, of course, Israel did not acquire any land by "conquest" because it did not win any conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents.
> 
> Even if Israel did win, (it didn't) It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel did not win the 1948 war. I have posted the documents. *
> 
> They kicked plenty of Arab ass though........
> 
> *It wouldn't matter because Israel could not win Palestinian land from its neighbors. It was not their land to lose.*
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point. You people keep throwing shit out that you can't prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Another unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  *
> 
> Substantiate your claim that there was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a claim then duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed Israel took land from Palestinians.
> Why don't you prove your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel drove the Palestinians off their land at the point of a gun then claimed the land to be theirs. That is the well known history.
> 
> I can post links that you will not look at and tomorrow you will ask the same stupid questions.
Click to expand...

You mean like you do? I’ve honestly lost count how many times we’ve posted a link and you still ask the same dumbass questions.. 
speaking of ducking, I posted a link yesterday proving that Israel won the 1948 war and the Palestinians lost. I guess I’ll wait till you finish dancing to respond to that post ....


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Israel defended its borders in 1948 from Arab armies crossing the frontier in an effort to destroy the newly formed state, you claim that was not an Israeli victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Could you post a 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> That's a good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could do that.
> 
> Could you post a map of those “new states” you claim were invented by the Treaty of Lausanne... you know... the “new states” you can’t identify?
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kms.jadaliyya.com/Images/357x383xo/ScreenShot2015-06-03at6.45.44AM.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kms.jadaliyya.com/content/jad_export_content_images/var/www/sites/jadaliyya/content_images/fck_images/pursleypart2-1(3).jpg
Click to expand...

What purpose was served by posting something about Mandates in Arabia?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Arab–Israeli War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result: Israeli victory .PALESTINIAN ARAB DEFEAT.
> Israel succeeded it achieving its goals during the war. The Palestinians failed at theirs .
> That is how you determine which side won a war.
> 
> I will now wait for you to provide a link saying otherwise .....
Click to expand...

I can't trust this.

and a military coalition of Arab states entered the territory of British Palestine in the morning of 15 May.​
Why would they call it British Palestine after Britain left?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Arab–Israeli War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result: Israeli victory .PALESTINIAN ARAB DEFEAT.
> Israel succeeded it achieving its goals during the war. The Palestinians failed at theirs .
> That is how you determine which side won a war.
> 
> I will now wait for you to provide a link saying otherwise .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't trust this.
> 
> and a military coalition of Arab states entered the territory of British Palestine in the morning of 15 May.​
> Why would thay call it British Palestine after Britain left?
Click to expand...

Indeed, why did they call it Israel after the Arab armies (not Arab states) were expelled?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Arab–Israeli War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result: Israeli victory .PALESTINIAN ARAB DEFEAT.
> Israel succeeded it achieving its goals during the war. The Palestinians failed at theirs .
> That is how you determine which side won a war.
> 
> I will now wait for you to provide a link saying otherwise .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't trust this.
> 
> and a military coalition of Arab states entered the territory of British Palestine in the morning of 15 May.​
> Why would thay call it British Palestine after Britain left?
Click to expand...

Of course you can’t trust it. Anything that contradicts your lies is no good for you . BTW, I’m still waiting for you to prove me wrong with your own link. Nothing yet I see. 
I guess some things don’t change , eh Tinmore ??


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Arab–Israeli War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result: Israeli victory .PALESTINIAN ARAB DEFEAT.
> Israel succeeded it achieving its goals during the war. The Palestinians failed at theirs .
> That is how you determine which side won a war.
> 
> I will now wait for you to provide a link saying otherwise .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't trust this.
> 
> and a military coalition of Arab states entered the territory of British Palestine in the morning of 15 May.​
> Why would thay call it British Palestine after Britain left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can’t trust it. Anything that contradicts your lies is no good for you . BTW, I’m still waiting for you to prove me wrong with your own link. Nothing yet I see.
> I guess some things don’t change , eh Tinmore ??
Click to expand...

I'm not the one who called it British Palestine after Britain left.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Arab–Israeli War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result: Israeli victory .PALESTINIAN ARAB DEFEAT.
> Israel succeeded it achieving its goals during the war. The Palestinians failed at theirs .
> That is how you determine which side won a war.
> 
> I will now wait for you to provide a link saying otherwise .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't trust this.
> 
> and a military coalition of Arab states entered the territory of British Palestine in the morning of 15 May.​
> Why would thay call it British Palestine after Britain left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can’t trust it. Anything that contradicts your lies is no good for you . BTW, I’m still waiting for you to prove me wrong with your own link. Nothing yet I see.
> I guess some things don’t change , eh Tinmore ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one who called it British Palestine after Britain left.
Click to expand...

The British left on the 15th of May. But the Arab armies who entered British Palestine on the 15th of May did so BEFORE the British left. Why do you think there were British casualties in the war ??


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: **Land THEFT Accusation*
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I do not understand this accusation about → "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> *Please* give me "ONE" absolute example of land theft so we can look at the elements of the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking, right? Israel has never legally acquired any land. Nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise.
> 
> Look up Land Day for one of many examples.
> 
> Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war.
> 1) Israel did not win the 1948 war.
> 2) Acquiring land by conquest is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Arab–Israeli War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result: Israeli victory .PALESTINIAN ARAB DEFEAT.
> Israel succeeded it achieving its goals during the war. The Palestinians failed at theirs .
> That is how you determine which side won a war.
> 
> I will now wait for you to provide a link saying otherwise .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't trust this.
> 
> and a military coalition of Arab states entered the territory of British Palestine in the morning of 15 May.​
> Why would thay call it British Palestine after Britain left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can’t trust it. Anything that contradicts your lies is no good for you . BTW, I’m still waiting for you to prove me wrong with your own link. Nothing yet I see.
> I guess some things don’t change , eh Tinmore ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one who called it British Palestine after Britain left.
Click to expand...

They called it the State of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel demolishes electricity network in occupied West Bank
					

Israeli occupation forces yesterday demolished a home and an electricity network in the West Bank's southern city of Hebron.  WAFA reported that Israeli bulldozers raided Beit Awwa town, near the ci...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com
				




Israeli occupation forces yesterday demolished a home and an electricity network in the West Bank's southern city of Hebron.

WAFA reported that Israeli bulldozers raided Beit Awwa town, near the city of Hebron, and demolished a 180 square metre house sheltering a Palestinian family including five children with social needs. The bulldozers also destroyed an electricity grid that was supplying ten homes in the area.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel demolishes electricity network in occupied West Bank
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces yesterday demolished a home and an electricity network in the West Bank's southern city of Hebron.  WAFA reported that Israeli bulldozers raided Beit Awwa town, near the ci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces yesterday demolished a home and an electricity network in the West Bank's southern city of Hebron.
> 
> WAFA reported that Israeli bulldozers raided Beit Awwa town, near the city of Hebron, and demolished a 180 square metre house sheltering a Palestinian family including five children with social needs. The bulldozers also destroyed an electricity grid that was supplying ten homes in the area.


So, what was the real story?


----------



## toastman

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel demolishes electricity network in occupied West Bank
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces yesterday demolished a home and an electricity network in the West Bank's southern city of Hebron.  WAFA reported that Israeli bulldozers raided Beit Awwa town, near the ci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces yesterday demolished a home and an electricity network in the West Bank's southern city of Hebron.
> 
> WAFA reported that Israeli bulldozers raided Beit Awwa town, near the city of Hebron, and demolished a 180 square metre house sheltering a Palestinian family including five children with social needs. The bulldozers also destroyed an electricity grid that was supplying ten homes in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what was the real story?
Click to expand...

They build without permits , KNOWING that they will be demolished so that when they are , they can cry ‘look what Israel is doing !’
Soooo pathetic !


----------



## Hollie

toastman said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel demolishes electricity network in occupied West Bank
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces yesterday demolished a home and an electricity network in the West Bank's southern city of Hebron.  WAFA reported that Israeli bulldozers raided Beit Awwa town, near the ci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation forces yesterday demolished a home and an electricity network in the West Bank's southern city of Hebron.
> 
> WAFA reported that Israeli bulldozers raided Beit Awwa town, near the city of Hebron, and demolished a 180 square metre house sheltering a Palestinian family including five children with social needs. The bulldozers also destroyed an electricity grid that was supplying ten homes in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what was the real story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They build without permits , KNOWING that they will be demolished so that when they are , they can cry ‘look what Israel is doing !’
> Soooo pathetic !
Click to expand...

I’ve noticed these events no longer draw the Pallywood stars of yesterday; Jenna gee-had and “Shirley Temper”. It seems once they hit puberty, they were of lesser value for the staged screeching, flailing “protests”.

It just doesn’t pay to be a 12 or 13 year old + female in the Ummah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian rights groups urge swift action after ICC ruling*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinian rights groups urge swift action after ICC ruling*


What swift actions could the ICC take?

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian rights groups urge swift action after ICC ruling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What swift actions could the ICC take?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


A sternly worded letter.......


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Uh oh. I see some serious finger wagging resulting from this.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Why peace will not happen.*


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> *Why peace will not happen.*



Peace will not happen because “Palestinians” are hell bent on taking over all of Israel.
Remember, no peace between the two is far worse for the Palestinians than for Israel. Israel is a thriving country , “Palestine” doesn’t exist ..


----------



## P F Tinmore

*40,000 Palestinian Workers Crossed Illegally into Israel Despite Lockdown*


WOW, that wall really works.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Why peace will not happen.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *40,000 Palestinian Workers Crossed Illegally into Israel Despite Lockdown*
> 
> 
> WOW, that wall really works.



WOW, those _poor, oppressed_ _Pal’istanians™ _aren’t as poor or as oppressed as the propagandists claim.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*



It's about time someone holds Hamas acccountable.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*


Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?

Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?


Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
Click to expand...

What crimes?

What makes you believe the ICC has jurisdiction, other than their unilateral decision to decide so?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
Click to expand...


*The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction. *

That is awesome!!!

Who are the first Hamas terrorists they'll be prosecuting?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction. *
> 
> That is awesome!!!
> 
> Who are the first Hamas terrorists they'll be prosecuting?
Click to expand...

I don't know. Hamas is on the agenda but they are not worried. Israel is freaking out.

That should tell us something.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction. *
> 
> That is awesome!!!
> 
> Who are the first Hamas terrorists they'll be prosecuting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. Hamas is on the agenda but they are not worried. Israel is freaking out.
> 
> That should tell us something.
Click to expand...


*Hamas is on the agenda but they are not worried. *

That tells me they'll ignore Hamas war crimes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*ICC's "Landmark Decision" Could Open Door to Prosecuting Israel for War Crimes in Palestine*


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction. *
> 
> That is awesome!!!
> 
> Who are the first Hamas terrorists they'll be prosecuting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. Hamas is on the agenda but they are not worried. Israel is freaking out.
> 
> That should tell us something.
Click to expand...

Israel is freaking out ? Link ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *ICC's "Landmark Decision" Could Open Door to Prosecuting Israel for War Crimes in Palestine*



Palestinian territories? What that?


----------



## Mac-7

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus
> 
> *


I do t see what your  complaint is

where were the Israeli soldiers on uniform?

I didnt see any

I only saw and heard angry leftists shouting at supporters of Israel


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

*BLUF*: I think this might very well trigger a backlash against the ICC.




P F Tinmore said:


> ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories





Hollie said:


> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?





Hollie said:


> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?





P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.


*(CONTRADICTION)*

◈  On the one-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
✦  The UNGA Resolution 67/19 recognising Palestine as a State, in its paragraph 1 states that the UNGA: “Reaffirms the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967”.​
◈  On the other-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
✦  The UNGA, in its Resolution 67/19 (29 November 2012) upgraded Palestine from “observer entity” to “non-member observer State ”.​
*(FINE POINT of DISTINCTION)*

It stated that “*r*uling on the territorial scope of its jurisdiction, the Chamber is neither adjudicating a border dispute under international law nor prejudging the question of any future borders.  The Chamber’s ruling is for the sole purpose of defining the Court’s territorial jurisdiction”

*(THE DOUBLE EDGE OF THE SWORD)*

The Prosecutor states that war crimes were committed by:
​◈    The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) as well as ​◈    Members of Hamas and Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”). ​
At this time it appears that the crimes targeted by the Prosecution are:

◈    Wilful killings, torture, inhuman treatment or serious injury to body or health;​◈    Intentionally attacking objects or persons using the emblems of the Geneva Conventions;​◈    Intentionally attacking civilians and civilian objectives or using protected persons as shields;​◈    Depriving protected persons of the right to a fair trial;​◈    Outrages to personal dignity; and​◈    Transfer by occupying Power of its own population into occupied territory.​
*(COMMENT)*

I think the intention of the Prosecutor, although thinly vailed, is to make it appear (plausible denial) that both parties to the conflict are being investigated.  This is to avoid the allegation that the Prosecutor is engaged in the wrongful use of legal authority with the intent to inflict harms on the Israels _(a party to the conflict)_. The Prosecutor knows damn well that any specific members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the various Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”) will be hard to identify.  

✪ (IMO) This is equivalent to an attempt to bankrupt Israel and plunder its wealth. This would not be the first time judicial authority would be focused upon the Jewish People. It is an effort to destroy the most highly developed nation within the Middle East North African (MENA) Region. It is an attempt to afford the Arab Palestinians a windfall profit and to weaken, if not overrun, Israel with penalties for it defense against Arab Aggression since 1948. It supports the Hamas belief that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances, and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea. HAMAS  considers null and void: 

◈    The Balfour Declaration, ​◈    The British Mandate Document, t​◈    The UN Palestine Partition Resolution, ​◈    and whatever resolutions and measures that derive from them or are similar to them.​
HAMAS → considers the establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people

The significance of the date, 14 July 2014, is the complaint lodged by Palestine at the UN is, in regard, since 7 July 2014 launch of "Operation Strong Cliff" then Operation Protective Edge, Israel.  The Arab Palestinians alleged that the Occupying Power brutally attacked the territories.  What went unsaid is that since the first of the year (2014) the Hostile Arab Palestinians launched 450 rockets into Israel.  About 250_ (out of the 450 rockets)_ were launched in the three weeks prior to the decision to activate Operation Protective Edge.

It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.

*





Most Respectfully,
R*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think this might very well trigger a backlash against the ICC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(CONTRADICTION)*
> 
> ◈  On the one-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA Resolution 67/19 recognising Palestine as a State, in its paragraph 1 states that the UNGA: “Reaffirms the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967”.​
> ◈  On the other-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA, in its Resolution 67/19 (29 November 2012) upgraded Palestine from “observer entity” to “non-member observer State ”.​
> *(FINE POINT of DISTINCTION)*
> 
> It stated that “*r*uling on the territorial scope of its jurisdiction, the Chamber is neither adjudicating a border dispute under international law nor prejudging the question of any future borders.  The Chamber’s ruling is for the sole purpose of defining the Court’s territorial jurisdiction”
> 
> *(THE DOUBLE EDGE OF THE SWORD)*
> 
> The Prosecutor states that war crimes were committed by:
> ​◈    The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) as well as ​◈    Members of Hamas and Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”). ​
> At this time it appears that the crimes targeted by the Prosecution are:
> 
> ◈    Wilful killings, torture, inhuman treatment or serious injury to body or health;​◈    Intentionally attacking objects or persons using the emblems of the Geneva Conventions;​◈    Intentionally attacking civilians and civilian objectives or using protected persons as shields;​◈    Depriving protected persons of the right to a fair trial;​◈    Outrages to personal dignity; and​◈    Transfer by occupying Power of its own population into occupied territory.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think the intention of the Prosecutor, although thinly vailed, is to make it appear (plausible denial) that both parties to the conflict are being investigated.  This is to avoid the allegation that the Prosecutor is engaged in the wrongful use of legal authority with the intent to inflict harms on the Israels _(a party to the conflict)_. The Prosecutor knows damn well that any specific members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the various Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”) will be hard to identify.
> 
> ✪ (IMO) This is equivalent to an attempt to bankrupt Israel and plunder its wealth. This would not be the first time judicial authority would be focused upon the Jewish People. It is an effort to destroy the most highly developed nation within the Middle East North African (MENA) Region. It is an attempt to afford the Arab Palestinians a windfall profit and to weaken, if not overrun, Israel with penalties for it defense against Arab Aggression since 1948. It supports the Hamas belief that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances, and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea. HAMAS  considers null and void:
> 
> ◈    The Balfour Declaration, ​◈    The British Mandate Document, t​◈    The UN Palestine Partition Resolution, ​◈    and whatever resolutions and measures that derive from them or are similar to them.​
> HAMAS → considers the establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people
> 
> The significance of the date, 14 July 2014, is the complaint lodged by Palestine at the UN is, in regard, since 7 July 2014 launch of "Operation Strong Cliff" then Operation Protective Edge, Israel.  The Arab Palestinians alleged that the Occupying Power brutally attacked the territories.  What went unsaid is that since the first of the year (2014) the Hostile Arab Palestinians launched 450 rockets into Israel.  About 250_ (out of the 450 rockets)_ were launched in the three weeks prior to the decision to activate Operation Protective Edge.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.


Bibi is out playing the anti-Semite card.

Israel  and its lackeys in the US are saying that the court does not have jurisdiction. However, the prosecutor says it does and a panel if judges just ruled that it does.

I hope they post videos of the proceedings. This will be interesting.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think this might very well trigger a backlash against the ICC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(CONTRADICTION)*
> 
> ◈  On the one-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA Resolution 67/19 recognising Palestine as a State, in its paragraph 1 states that the UNGA: “Reaffirms the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967”.​
> ◈  On the other-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA, in its Resolution 67/19 (29 November 2012) upgraded Palestine from “observer entity” to “non-member observer State ”.​
> *(FINE POINT of DISTINCTION)*
> 
> It stated that “*r*uling on the territorial scope of its jurisdiction, the Chamber is neither adjudicating a border dispute under international law nor prejudging the question of any future borders.  The Chamber’s ruling is for the sole purpose of defining the Court’s territorial jurisdiction”
> 
> *(THE DOUBLE EDGE OF THE SWORD)*
> 
> The Prosecutor states that war crimes were committed by:
> ​◈    The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) as well as ​◈    Members of Hamas and Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”). ​
> At this time it appears that the crimes targeted by the Prosecution are:
> 
> ◈    Wilful killings, torture, inhuman treatment or serious injury to body or health;​◈    Intentionally attacking objects or persons using the emblems of the Geneva Conventions;​◈    Intentionally attacking civilians and civilian objectives or using protected persons as shields;​◈    Depriving protected persons of the right to a fair trial;​◈    Outrages to personal dignity; and​◈    Transfer by occupying Power of its own population into occupied territory.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think the intention of the Prosecutor, although thinly vailed, is to make it appear (plausible denial) that both parties to the conflict are being investigated.  This is to avoid the allegation that the Prosecutor is engaged in the wrongful use of legal authority with the intent to inflict harms on the Israels _(a party to the conflict)_. The Prosecutor knows damn well that any specific members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the various Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”) will be hard to identify.
> 
> ✪ (IMO) This is equivalent to an attempt to bankrupt Israel and plunder its wealth. This would not be the first time judicial authority would be focused upon the Jewish People. It is an effort to destroy the most highly developed nation within the Middle East North African (MENA) Region. It is an attempt to afford the Arab Palestinians a windfall profit and to weaken, if not overrun, Israel with penalties for it defense against Arab Aggression since 1948. It supports the Hamas belief that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances, and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea. HAMAS  considers null and void:
> 
> ◈    The Balfour Declaration, ​◈    The British Mandate Document, t​◈    The UN Palestine Partition Resolution, ​◈    and whatever resolutions and measures that derive from them or are similar to them.​
> HAMAS → considers the establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people
> 
> The significance of the date, 14 July 2014, is the complaint lodged by Palestine at the UN is, in regard, since 7 July 2014 launch of "Operation Strong Cliff" then Operation Protective Edge, Israel.  The Arab Palestinians alleged that the Occupying Power brutally attacked the territories.  What went unsaid is that since the first of the year (2014) the Hostile Arab Palestinians launched 450 rockets into Israel.  About 250_ (out of the 450 rockets)_ were launched in the three weeks prior to the decision to activate Operation Protective Edge.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bibi is out playing the anti-Semite card.
> 
> Israel  and its lackeys in the US are saying that the court does not have jurisdiction. However, the prosecutor says it does and a panel if judges just ruled that it does.
> 
> I hope they post videos of the proceedings. This will be interesting.
Click to expand...

You hope they post videos? I'm assuming that means you will litter the forum with more youtube videos.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think this might very well trigger a backlash against the ICC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(CONTRADICTION)*
> 
> ◈  On the one-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA Resolution 67/19 recognising Palestine as a State, in its paragraph 1 states that the UNGA: “Reaffirms the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967”.​
> ◈  On the other-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA, in its Resolution 67/19 (29 November 2012) upgraded Palestine from “observer entity” to “non-member observer State ”.​
> *(FINE POINT of DISTINCTION)*
> 
> It stated that “*r*uling on the territorial scope of its jurisdiction, the Chamber is neither adjudicating a border dispute under international law nor prejudging the question of any future borders.  The Chamber’s ruling is for the sole purpose of defining the Court’s territorial jurisdiction”
> 
> *(THE DOUBLE EDGE OF THE SWORD)*
> 
> The Prosecutor states that war crimes were committed by:
> ​◈    The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) as well as ​◈    Members of Hamas and Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”). ​
> At this time it appears that the crimes targeted by the Prosecution are:
> 
> ◈    Wilful killings, torture, inhuman treatment or serious injury to body or health;​◈    Intentionally attacking objects or persons using the emblems of the Geneva Conventions;​◈    Intentionally attacking civilians and civilian objectives or using protected persons as shields;​◈    Depriving protected persons of the right to a fair trial;​◈    Outrages to personal dignity; and​◈    Transfer by occupying Power of its own population into occupied territory.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think the intention of the Prosecutor, although thinly vailed, is to make it appear (plausible denial) that both parties to the conflict are being investigated.  This is to avoid the allegation that the Prosecutor is engaged in the wrongful use of legal authority with the intent to inflict harms on the Israels _(a party to the conflict)_. The Prosecutor knows damn well that any specific members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the various Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”) will be hard to identify.
> 
> ✪ (IMO) This is equivalent to an attempt to bankrupt Israel and plunder its wealth. This would not be the first time judicial authority would be focused upon the Jewish People. It is an effort to destroy the most highly developed nation within the Middle East North African (MENA) Region. It is an attempt to afford the Arab Palestinians a windfall profit and to weaken, if not overrun, Israel with penalties for it defense against Arab Aggression since 1948. It supports the Hamas belief that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances, and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea. HAMAS  considers null and void:
> 
> ◈    The Balfour Declaration, ​◈    The British Mandate Document, t​◈    The UN Palestine Partition Resolution, ​◈    and whatever resolutions and measures that derive from them or are similar to them.​
> HAMAS → considers the establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people
> 
> The significance of the date, 14 July 2014, is the complaint lodged by Palestine at the UN is, in regard, since 7 July 2014 launch of "Operation Strong Cliff" then Operation Protective Edge, Israel.  The Arab Palestinians alleged that the Occupying Power brutally attacked the territories.  What went unsaid is that since the first of the year (2014) the Hostile Arab Palestinians launched 450 rockets into Israel.  About 250_ (out of the 450 rockets)_ were launched in the three weeks prior to the decision to activate Operation Protective Edge.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bibi is out playing the anti-Semite card.
> 
> Israel  and its lackeys in the US are saying that the court does not have jurisdiction. However, the prosecutor says it does and a panel if judges just ruled that it does.
> 
> I hope they post videos of the proceedings. This will be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hope they post videos? I'm assuming that means you will litter the forum with more youtube videos.
Click to expand...

It will be fun watching Israel's shysters bob and weave.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think this might very well trigger a backlash against the ICC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(CONTRADICTION)*
> 
> ◈  On the one-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA Resolution 67/19 recognising Palestine as a State, in its paragraph 1 states that the UNGA: “Reaffirms the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967”.​
> ◈  On the other-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA, in its Resolution 67/19 (29 November 2012) upgraded Palestine from “observer entity” to “non-member observer State ”.​
> *(FINE POINT of DISTINCTION)*
> 
> It stated that “*r*uling on the territorial scope of its jurisdiction, the Chamber is neither adjudicating a border dispute under international law nor prejudging the question of any future borders.  The Chamber’s ruling is for the sole purpose of defining the Court’s territorial jurisdiction”
> 
> *(THE DOUBLE EDGE OF THE SWORD)*
> 
> The Prosecutor states that war crimes were committed by:
> ​◈    The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) as well as ​◈    Members of Hamas and Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”). ​
> At this time it appears that the crimes targeted by the Prosecution are:
> 
> ◈    Wilful killings, torture, inhuman treatment or serious injury to body or health;​◈    Intentionally attacking objects or persons using the emblems of the Geneva Conventions;​◈    Intentionally attacking civilians and civilian objectives or using protected persons as shields;​◈    Depriving protected persons of the right to a fair trial;​◈    Outrages to personal dignity; and​◈    Transfer by occupying Power of its own population into occupied territory.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think the intention of the Prosecutor, although thinly vailed, is to make it appear (plausible denial) that both parties to the conflict are being investigated.  This is to avoid the allegation that the Prosecutor is engaged in the wrongful use of legal authority with the intent to inflict harms on the Israels _(a party to the conflict)_. The Prosecutor knows damn well that any specific members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the various Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”) will be hard to identify.
> 
> ✪ (IMO) This is equivalent to an attempt to bankrupt Israel and plunder its wealth. This would not be the first time judicial authority would be focused upon the Jewish People. It is an effort to destroy the most highly developed nation within the Middle East North African (MENA) Region. It is an attempt to afford the Arab Palestinians a windfall profit and to weaken, if not overrun, Israel with penalties for it defense against Arab Aggression since 1948. It supports the Hamas belief that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances, and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea. HAMAS  considers null and void:
> 
> ◈    The Balfour Declaration, ​◈    The British Mandate Document, t​◈    The UN Palestine Partition Resolution, ​◈    and whatever resolutions and measures that derive from them or are similar to them.​
> HAMAS → considers the establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people
> 
> The significance of the date, 14 July 2014, is the complaint lodged by Palestine at the UN is, in regard, since 7 July 2014 launch of "Operation Strong Cliff" then Operation Protective Edge, Israel.  The Arab Palestinians alleged that the Occupying Power brutally attacked the territories.  What went unsaid is that since the first of the year (2014) the Hostile Arab Palestinians launched 450 rockets into Israel.  About 250_ (out of the 450 rockets)_ were launched in the three weeks prior to the decision to activate Operation Protective Edge.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bibi is out playing the anti-Semite card.
> 
> Israel  and its lackeys in the US are saying that the court does not have jurisdiction. However, the prosecutor says it does and a panel if judges just ruled that it does.
> 
> I hope they post videos of the proceedings. This will be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hope they post videos? I'm assuming that means you will litter the forum with more youtube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be fun watching Israel's shysters bob and weave.
Click to expand...

I can understand your position as one derived from insensate Jew hatreds but why do you believe ''Israel's shysters bob and weave? Firstly, I will suppose you're a righteous follower of Arab-Moslem propaganda intended to denigrate the "hook-nosed shyster Jews''. Your language is stereotypical of those associated with an identifiable politico -religious ideology. Secondly, my experience is that the ICC has an inherent bias and will tend to focus on the 2014 scuffle between Israel and the Islamic terrorist attackers, primarily attached to Hamas. Remember that the scuffle started with the capture and killing of three Israeli teenagers. That the ICC can self-determine it has authority makes their ''jurisdiction'' questionable.

Are you readying your youtube video collection?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think this might very well trigger a backlash against the ICC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(CONTRADICTION)*
> 
> ◈  On the one-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA Resolution 67/19 recognising Palestine as a State, in its paragraph 1 states that the UNGA: “Reaffirms the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967”.​
> ◈  On the other-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA, in its Resolution 67/19 (29 November 2012) upgraded Palestine from “observer entity” to “non-member observer State ”.​
> *(FINE POINT of DISTINCTION)*
> 
> It stated that “*r*uling on the territorial scope of its jurisdiction, the Chamber is neither adjudicating a border dispute under international law nor prejudging the question of any future borders.  The Chamber’s ruling is for the sole purpose of defining the Court’s territorial jurisdiction”
> 
> *(THE DOUBLE EDGE OF THE SWORD)*
> 
> The Prosecutor states that war crimes were committed by:
> ​◈    The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) as well as ​◈    Members of Hamas and Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”). ​
> At this time it appears that the crimes targeted by the Prosecution are:
> 
> ◈    Wilful killings, torture, inhuman treatment or serious injury to body or health;​◈    Intentionally attacking objects or persons using the emblems of the Geneva Conventions;​◈    Intentionally attacking civilians and civilian objectives or using protected persons as shields;​◈    Depriving protected persons of the right to a fair trial;​◈    Outrages to personal dignity; and​◈    Transfer by occupying Power of its own population into occupied territory.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think the intention of the Prosecutor, although thinly vailed, is to make it appear (plausible denial) that both parties to the conflict are being investigated.  This is to avoid the allegation that the Prosecutor is engaged in the wrongful use of legal authority with the intent to inflict harms on the Israels _(a party to the conflict)_. The Prosecutor knows damn well that any specific members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the various Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”) will be hard to identify.
> 
> ✪ (IMO) This is equivalent to an attempt to bankrupt Israel and plunder its wealth. This would not be the first time judicial authority would be focused upon the Jewish People. It is an effort to destroy the most highly developed nation within the Middle East North African (MENA) Region. It is an attempt to afford the Arab Palestinians a windfall profit and to weaken, if not overrun, Israel with penalties for it defense against Arab Aggression since 1948. It supports the Hamas belief that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances, and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea. HAMAS  considers null and void:
> 
> ◈    The Balfour Declaration, ​◈    The British Mandate Document, t​◈    The UN Palestine Partition Resolution, ​◈    and whatever resolutions and measures that derive from them or are similar to them.​
> HAMAS → considers the establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people
> 
> The significance of the date, 14 July 2014, is the complaint lodged by Palestine at the UN is, in regard, since 7 July 2014 launch of "Operation Strong Cliff" then Operation Protective Edge, Israel.  The Arab Palestinians alleged that the Occupying Power brutally attacked the territories.  What went unsaid is that since the first of the year (2014) the Hostile Arab Palestinians launched 450 rockets into Israel.  About 250_ (out of the 450 rockets)_ were launched in the three weeks prior to the decision to activate Operation Protective Edge.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bibi is out playing the anti-Semite card.
> 
> Israel  and its lackeys in the US are saying that the court does not have jurisdiction. However, the prosecutor says it does and a panel if judges just ruled that it does.
> 
> I hope they post videos of the proceedings. This will be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hope they post videos? I'm assuming that means you will litter the forum with more youtube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be fun watching Israel's shysters bob and weave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand your position as one derived from insensate Jew hatreds but why do you believe ''Israel's shysters bob and weave? Firstly, I will suppose you're a righteous follower of Arab-Moslem propaganda intended to denigrate the "hook-nosed shyster Jews''. Your language is stereotypical of those associated with an identifiable politico -religious ideology. Secondly, my experience is that the ICC has an inherent bias and will tend to focus on the 2014 scuffle between Israel and the Islamic terrorist attackers, primarily attached to Hamas. Remember that the scuffle started with the capture and killing of three Israeli teenagers. That the ICC can self-determine it has authority makes their ''jurisdiction'' questionable.
> 
> Are you readying your youtube video collection?
Click to expand...

What's with the Jew hatred shtick? Have you played all of your anti-Semite cards?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think this might very well trigger a backlash against the ICC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICC rules it has jurisdiction over war crimes in the Palestinian territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> Do you think that Yahya Sinwar, Khalid Mashal or Ismail Haniya will provide direct testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Israel is not a signatory to the ICC Cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it doesn't matter. The crimes are taking place in Palestine where the court does have jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(CONTRADICTION)*
> 
> ◈  On the one-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA Resolution 67/19 recognising Palestine as a State, in its paragraph 1 states that the UNGA: “Reaffirms the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967”.​
> ◈  On the other-hand, the ICC supports the notion that:
> ✦  The UNGA, in its Resolution 67/19 (29 November 2012) upgraded Palestine from “observer entity” to “non-member observer State ”.​
> *(FINE POINT of DISTINCTION)*
> 
> It stated that “*r*uling on the territorial scope of its jurisdiction, the Chamber is neither adjudicating a border dispute under international law nor prejudging the question of any future borders.  The Chamber’s ruling is for the sole purpose of defining the Court’s territorial jurisdiction”
> 
> *(THE DOUBLE EDGE OF THE SWORD)*
> 
> The Prosecutor states that war crimes were committed by:
> ​◈    The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) as well as ​◈    Members of Hamas and Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”). ​
> At this time it appears that the crimes targeted by the Prosecution are:
> 
> ◈    Wilful killings, torture, inhuman treatment or serious injury to body or health;​◈    Intentionally attacking objects or persons using the emblems of the Geneva Conventions;​◈    Intentionally attacking civilians and civilian objectives or using protected persons as shields;​◈    Depriving protected persons of the right to a fair trial;​◈    Outrages to personal dignity; and​◈    Transfer by occupying Power of its own population into occupied territory.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think the intention of the Prosecutor, although thinly vailed, is to make it appear (plausible denial) that both parties to the conflict are being investigated.  This is to avoid the allegation that the Prosecutor is engaged in the wrongful use of legal authority with the intent to inflict harms on the Israels _(a party to the conflict)_. The Prosecutor knows damn well that any specific members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the various Palestinian Armed Groups (“PAGs”) will be hard to identify.
> 
> ✪ (IMO) This is equivalent to an attempt to bankrupt Israel and plunder its wealth. This would not be the first time judicial authority would be focused upon the Jewish People. It is an effort to destroy the most highly developed nation within the Middle East North African (MENA) Region. It is an attempt to afford the Arab Palestinians a windfall profit and to weaken, if not overrun, Israel with penalties for it defense against Arab Aggression since 1948. It supports the Hamas belief that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances, and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea. HAMAS  considers null and void:
> 
> ◈    The Balfour Declaration, ​◈    The British Mandate Document, t​◈    The UN Palestine Partition Resolution, ​◈    and whatever resolutions and measures that derive from them or are similar to them.​
> HAMAS → considers the establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people
> 
> The significance of the date, 14 July 2014, is the complaint lodged by Palestine at the UN is, in regard, since 7 July 2014 launch of "Operation Strong Cliff" then Operation Protective Edge, Israel.  The Arab Palestinians alleged that the Occupying Power brutally attacked the territories.  What went unsaid is that since the first of the year (2014) the Hostile Arab Palestinians launched 450 rockets into Israel.  About 250_ (out of the 450 rockets)_ were launched in the three weeks prior to the decision to activate Operation Protective Edge.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Israel will respond to the Jurisdictional Decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bibi is out playing the anti-Semite card.
> 
> Israel  and its lackeys in the US are saying that the court does not have jurisdiction. However, the prosecutor says it does and a panel if judges just ruled that it does.
> 
> I hope they post videos of the proceedings. This will be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hope they post videos? I'm assuming that means you will litter the forum with more youtube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be fun watching Israel's shysters bob and weave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand your position as one derived from insensate Jew hatreds but why do you believe ''Israel's shysters bob and weave? Firstly, I will suppose you're a righteous follower of Arab-Moslem propaganda intended to denigrate the "hook-nosed shyster Jews''. Your language is stereotypical of those associated with an identifiable politico -religious ideology. Secondly, my experience is that the ICC has an inherent bias and will tend to focus on the 2014 scuffle between Israel and the Islamic terrorist attackers, primarily attached to Hamas. Remember that the scuffle started with the capture and killing of three Israeli teenagers. That the ICC can self-determine it has authority makes their ''jurisdiction'' questionable.
> 
> Are you readying your youtube video collection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred shtick? Have you played all of your anti-Semite cards?
Click to expand...

Good question. What's with your Jew hatred schtick?  You're left to cut and paste the anti-Semitic canards you steal from the PA Facebook page


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

*BLUF*: I think this is N "_ad hominem_" attack on the character of the legal counsel, as opposed to the defense they have not even presented.



P F Tinmore said:


> It will be fun watching Israel's shysters bob and weave.


*(COMMENT)*

Of course, I am a lawman, not a barrister.  But I think there is ample cause to examine the competence of the ICC.

*




Most Respectfully,
R*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> However, the prosecutor says it does and a panel if judges just ruled that it does.



Let's see them enforce it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think this is N "_ad hominem_" attack on the character of the legal counsel, as opposed to the defense they have not even presented.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun watching Israel's shysters bob and weave.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course, I am a lawman, not a barrister.  But I think there is ample cause to examine the competence of the ICC.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Of course, I am a lawman, not a barrister.


I can tell.

Do you question the competence of the Holy Land Five court? I would think not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC External Interference
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think this is N "_ad hominem_" attack on the character of the legal counsel, as opposed to the defense they have not even presented.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun watching Israel's shysters bob and weave.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course, I am a lawman, not a barrister.  But I think there is ample cause to examine the competence of the ICC.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I am a lawman, not a barrister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell.
> 
> Do you question the competence of the Holy Land Five court? I would think not.
Click to expand...

As you obviously and falsely attempt to compare the two entities, it's not surprising you don't see the error in doing so.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*SUBTOPIC: * ICC Pre-Trial Chamber I Ruling
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

*BLUF*: I think you will find it surprising at many of the points he illuminates. 



P F Tinmore said:


> I can tell.
> Do you question the competence of the Holy Land Five court? I would think not.


*(COMMENT)*

You do not have to listen to my layman's opinion.  But I have a lot in common with the Dissenting Opinion written by Judge Péter Kovács  (*ICC-01/18-143-Anx1 05-02-2021 154/163 EC PT*); he is one of the three Pre-Trial Chamber I Judges. While I am not as elegant or knowledgeable as he, and he speaks of many more questions about the ruling than I, many of the things he says are very similar to the issues I (and others) have raised in this forum. I think that Péter Kovács offer an opportunity _(Primer if you will)_ for and Israeli Defense Team the issues the Prosecution is very on.

◈  I share the view that the Chamber’s competence is grounded in article 19(3) of the Statute.​​◈  First Issue (‘whether Palestine can be considered “[t]he State on the territory of which the conduct in question occurred” within the meaning of article 12(2)(a) of the Statute’2). I note that the way the  Majority  Decision frames the  First  Issue is different from the way it was originally formulated in the Request.3In any case, I agree neither with the conclusion, nor with the Majority’s reasoning and analysis in reaching such a conclusion.​​◈  Regarding the second issue  (the geographical scope of the  Court’s jurisdiction), again, I  agree neither with the Majority’s conclusion nor with its reasoning. ​​◈  I  find neither the Majority’s approach nor its reasoning appropriate answering the question before this Chamber, and in my view, they have no legal basis in the Rome Statute, and even less so, in public international law.​​◈  In her arguments,  the  Prosecutor does not rely on positive  (existing and binding) international law applicable vis-à-vista question of Palestinerelating to statehood and borders de lege lata, which is likely due to the scarcity or absence of such type of instruments. Instead, the Prosecutor refers to statements from soft law documents that are certainly favorable to Palestinians but are nevertheless non-binding.​​◈  Of course, the Prosecutor does not state that a recommendation is binding. However, in the  Palestinian situation,  she apparently does not deem it important to distinguish what is binding from what is only a recommendation, a suggestion, or an opinion. ​​◈  The  resolutions adopted by the Security Council and the General Assembly subsequently to resolution 67/19 far from prove a _fait accompli,_ but rather present a reserved attitude vis-à-vis the actual status of  Palestine’s statehood, despite the General Assembly’s undeniable sympathy towards the Palestinian situation.​
Evidently - the question as to whether or not The West Bank, East Jerusalem, and Gaza can be considered _hic et nunc_ (in 2020-2021) ‘the territory of the State’ according to well-established notions of public international law → is NOT settled yet.  And in the 154 pages this becomes a problem for the Palestinians.

*




Most Respectfully,*
*R*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC: * ICC Pre-Trial Chamber I Ruling
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think you will find it surprising at many of the points he illuminates.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell.
> Do you question the competence of the Holy Land Five court? I would think not.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You do not have to listen to my layman's opinion.  But I have a lot in common with the Dissenting Opinion written by Judge Péter Kovács  (*ICC-01/18-143-Anx1 05-02-2021 154/163 EC PT*); he is one of the three Pre-Trial Chamber I Judges. While I am not as elegant or knowledgeable as he, and he speaks of many more questions about the ruling than I, many of the things he says are very similar to the issues I (and others) have raised in this forum. I think that Péter Kovács offer an opportunity _(Primer if you will)_ for and Israeli Defense Team the issues the Prosecution is very on.
> 
> ◈  I share the view that the Chamber’s competence is grounded in article 19(3) of the Statute.​​◈  First Issue (‘whether Palestine can be considered “[t]he State on the territory of which the conduct in question occurred” within the meaning of article 12(2)(a) of the Statute’2). I note that the way the  Majority  Decision frames the  First  Issue is different from the way it was originally formulated in the Request.3In any case, I agree neither with the conclusion, nor with the Majority’s reasoning and analysis in reaching such a conclusion.​​◈  Regarding the second issue  (the geographical scope of the  Court’s jurisdiction), again, I  agree neither with the Majority’s conclusion nor with its reasoning. ​​◈  I  find neither the Majority’s approach nor its reasoning appropriate answering the question before this Chamber, and in my view, they have no legal basis in the Rome Statute, and even less so, in public international law.​​◈  In her arguments,  the  Prosecutor does not rely on positive  (existing and binding) international law applicable vis-à-vista question of Palestinerelating to statehood and borders de lege lata, which is likely due to the scarcity or absence of such type of instruments. Instead, the Prosecutor refers to statements from soft law documents that are certainly favorable to Palestinians but are nevertheless non-binding.​​◈  Of course, the Prosecutor does not state that a recommendation is binding. However, in the  Palestinian situation,  she apparently does not deem it important to distinguish what is binding from what is only a recommendation, a suggestion, or an opinion. ​​◈  The  resolutions adopted by the Security Council and the General Assembly subsequently to resolution 67/19 far from prove a _fait accompli,_ but rather present a reserved attitude vis-à-vis the actual status of  Palestine’s statehood, despite the General Assembly’s undeniable sympathy towards the Palestinian situation.​
> Evidently - the question as to whether or not The West Bank, East Jerusalem, and Gaza can be considered _hic et nunc_ (in 2020-2021) ‘the territory of the State’ according to well-established notions of public international law → is NOT settled yet.  And in the 154 pages this becomes a problem for the Palestinians.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,*
> *R*
Click to expand...

I would agree that Judge Péter Kovács lays out some very basic elements that call into question the authority of the ICC with the last three bullet points in particular suggesting the ICC could be viewed as overstepping.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Black Lives Matter leader Alicia Garza pulls out of pro-Israel gala
					

Falic family of settlement funders is to co-chair the Shmuley Boteach event.




					electronicintifada.net
				




Rabbi Shmuley Boteach bragged that Black Lives Matter leader Alicia Garza would attend his virtual event, but she has decided against participating.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Oslo is dead, remember?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Palestinian Authority Slammed for Suppressing Dissent, Widespread Corruption


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



During the dark ages it was the Church accusing Jews for the Black Plague.
Today it's people like Martin in the media indulging in the same racist blood libels.

Usual Pallywood propaganda,
she couldn't even bring herself to do a simple google search
on what the Israeli minister of health actually said before misquoting him,
because she believes Israelis simply must be wrong, or worse she's intentionally lying.

While strangely, even the UN went out of their way to praise Israel.









						COVID-19: UN envoy hails strong Israel-Palestine cooperation
					

Nickolay Mladenov, the UN Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process, has praised the coordination between the Israeli and Palestine authorities in reacting to the COVID-19 pandemic.




					news.un.org
				



.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Pally’s stole the Jordanian flag.


----------



## P F Tinmore

'All I can do is film, and it breaks my heart' - +972 Magazine
					

Entire communities in south Hebron are under threat of expulsion, while Israeli soldiers try to prevent activists like me from filming the demolitions.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> 'All I can do is film, and it breaks my heart' - +972 Magazine
> 
> 
> Entire communities in south Hebron are under threat of expulsion, while Israeli soldiers try to prevent activists like me from filming the demolitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.972mag.com



*Israeli authorities demolish a house in the hamlet of Khalat al-Daba, *

Hamlet? Is that what they call a couple of new buildings with no permits?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



There're no "tens of thousands" in Um el-Fahm, 
there're only 3 extended families, 1 controlling the municipality.

What you see in the pictures are 1200 people that they've managed to gather once with help from outside villages, to "protest" the mayor by storming his house and the police station nearby, following recent violence between the clans.

What's more interesting, last time Leiberman suggested Um el-Fahm gets under Pali Authority they've screamed "NO" from the top of their lungs


----------



## P F Tinmore

Watch Killing Gaza Online | Vimeo On Demand
					

In Killing Gaza, journalists Dan Cohen and Max Blumenthal documented Israel’s 2014 war on Gaza.  Yet this film is much more than a documentary about Palestinian…




					vimeo.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

EU backs ICC after Netanyahu's "anti-Semitism" smear
					

Biden administration reiterates that it "firmly opposes" justice for Palestinians.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> 'All I can do is film, and it breaks my heart' - +972 Magazine
> 
> 
> Entire communities in south Hebron are under threat of expulsion, while Israeli soldiers try to prevent activists like me from filming the demolitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.972mag.com


Is Pallywood being denied a propaganda moment?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Did you forget to email Hamas about that "women needing a minder" thing? That tends to clash with International woman's day.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Why are the Pally's occupying the Negev?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


That middle picture is just terrifying Tinmore ! A soldier standing there..just doing nothing ! How dare Israel bring soldiers to make sure Palestinians don’t start a riot ! The nerve !!


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Negev is sovereign Israeli land:








						Negev - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




The *Negev* or *Negeb* (/ˈnɛɡɛv/; Hebrew: הַנֶּגֶב‎; Arabic: ٱلنَّقَب‎ an-Naqab) is a desert and semidesert region of southern Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rashida Tlaib Condemns Biden Admin’s Attempt to Shield Israel From ICC Investigation*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Rashida Tlaib Condemns Biden Admin’s Attempt to Shield Israel From ICC Investigation*


These silly youtube videos you cut and paste are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Judge Rejects Application of Israeli Law in Landmark Defamation Case Against Palestinian Activist
					

An American activist has vowed to continue fighting Israeli Apartheid after winning a defamation case brought by a former Israeli soldier.




					www.mintpressnews.com
				




*                     Judge Rejects Application of Israeli Law in Landmark Defamation Case Against Palestinian Activist                 *

*“What this judge brilliantly uncovered is that Israeli law is inherently inconsistent with American values.” — Attorney Haytham Faraj
*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Walls stop Pally Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

We need to decolonize our understanding of antisemitism
					

We need to decolonize our understanding of antisemitism as a matter of urgency. And that means ditching the IHRA definition of antisemitism.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

After a legal battle that lasted for a year and a half, the Defense Committee for the freed prisoner, "Ahlam Al-Tamimi," proved the nullity of the red notice issued against her by the International Interpol, which ordered the summons .
      With this legal victory, her name was removed from the wanted list of Interpol,
congratulations  to my beloved cousins Nizar and Ahlam Tamimi this victory and May God reunited them and celebrate this victory in a free Palestine


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## LA RAM FAN

louie888 said:


> *Israel furious at UN report detailing torture of Palestinian children*
> 
> *^^^^^^^^   THEN DON'T TORTURE CHILDREN!   ^^^^^^^^*


I don’t understand why the un won’t do something about it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus
> 
> *


I just saw this video fir the first time,great stuff.


montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus
> 
> *


I just saw this video fir the very first time thanks for sharing it montelatici.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> *Canadian Student Shot by Israeli Sniper in the West Bank
> 
> *


P F Tinmore just wondering,thst video was made three years ago,do you know if anything came of thst lawsuit?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Shooting Incident
⁜→ LA RAM FAN, et al,

*BLUF*:  "_DISCLAIMER: Please note that transcripts for The Real News Network are typed from a recording of the program. TRNN cannot guarantee their complete accuracy."_ → There may be many reasons why this story and the publicity of this 5-year-old (11 December 2015) incident has faded away.



LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore just wondering,thst video was made three years ago,do you know if anything came of thst lawsuit?


*(COMMENT)*

◈  The story is stale.  This is no longer news.  And unless something breaks that propels it forward, we may never hear about it again in the media.​​◈  It is possible _(not all that probable)_ a settlement was reached under a non-disclosure agreement.​​◈  It may be the case that the investigation disclosed something of a derogatory nature to the claimant's case arose and that the case was so compromised as to make it unwinnable.​
And the list of the possible reason can go on and on.  I remember some of this case when it was hot and fresh.  One of the questions was, how could a "sniper" fail to neutralize the target as such ranges (less than 300m).  Back in the day, I consistently knocked-down targets at 200m with a standard M-16A1 and XM-177_ (non-snipper-type weapons & I'm not especially good marksman)_.    
* 




*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*



Pretty typical Pallywood publicity stunt. Another instance of children being exploited for a photo op.

Why do you folks have such a need for child abuse?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*


*(COMMENT)*

Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.

The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.

The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.

I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.

I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.
> 
> I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.
> 
> I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Because the event took place in Area "C."



P F Tinmore said:


> So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?


*(COMMENT)*

Because the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) *AGREED* that the Israelis would have full civil and security control in Area C .




NOTICE:  Yasser Arafat is out of step!  Everyone has their right foot forward except Yasser.
I guess that is not unusual for the HoAP.​
*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Undue?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Because the event took place in Area "C."


So what? It is still Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> NOTICE: Yasser Arafat is out of step! Everyone has their right foot forward except Yasser.
> I guess that is not unusual for the HoAP.


Indeed, and Abbas is out of step with everybody else also.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> After a legal battle that lasted for a year and a half, the Defense Committee for the freed prisoner, "Ahlam Al-Tamimi," proved the nullity of the red notice issued against her by the International Interpol, which ordered the summons .
> With this legal victory, her name was removed from the wanted list of Interpol,
> congratulations  to my beloved cousins Nizar and Ahlam Tamimi this victory and May God reunited them and celebrate this victory in a free Palestine





Hollie said:


>




All one needs to know about the so-called "international judicial" institutions.

Interpol has sealed her fate.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.
> 
> I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.
> 
> I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?
Click to expand...


So much fake outrage, 
for a bunch of minors caught breaking into a house.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> We need to decolonize our understanding of antisemitism
> 
> 
> We need to decolonize our understanding of antisemitism as a matter of urgency. And that means ditching the IHRA definition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net



From your link:


> The lack of self-awareness and disrespect on show here is quite staggering. But left out of this list of people* whose opinions don’t count *to UJS are Palestinian students on UK campuses. *They don’t even merit a mention*. Their “lived realities” are erased entirely in this letter of Jewish self-righteousness, just as the IHRA illustrations erase Palestinian history.



Wallaq, sure the opinions of Palestinian students on antisemitism don't count,
guess who's opinions neither mentioned nor count -

KKK, Nation of Islam, ISIS...

ain't that surprising?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.
> 
> I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.
> 
> I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?
Click to expand...

Try throwing stones day in day out at soldiers in another country and see what happens .


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.
> 
> I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.
> 
> I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try throwing stones day in day out at soldiers in another country and see what happens .
Click to expand...

I don't know. How many other countries have foreign troops to throw stones at?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.
> 
> I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.
> 
> I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try throwing stones day in day out at soldiers in another country and see what happens .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. How many other countries have foreign troops to throw stones at?
Click to expand...

Problem with your post is that Israel is a sovereign nation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

louie888 said:


> *25 fascinating examples of Islamic Architecture
> 
> The Rich Traditions of Arabic Poetry
> 
> Introduction to Islamic Art | Muslim Heritage
> 
> 1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions*
> 
> It is amazing how far israel's shills go to dehumanize these people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.
> 
> I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.
> 
> I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try throwing stones day in day out at soldiers in another country and see what happens .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. How many other countries have foreign troops to throw stones at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem with your post is that Israel is a sovereign nation.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.
> 
> I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.
> 
> I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try throwing stones day in day out at soldiers in another country and see what happens .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. How many other countries have foreign troops to throw stones at?
Click to expand...


Pal’istan is a country?

Indeed, your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Juvenile Delinquents
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While I can't comment on the validity of the apprehension and transfer, I did not see any mistreatment of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s arrest of 5 Palestinian children sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, the video shows the children being non-violently lead to the vehicle.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least one child, not under apprehension, attempting to obstruct the apprehension.
> 
> The video clearly shows at least two of the children resisting the apprehension.
> 
> I did not see any evidence that the children were harms, or placed in restraints.
> 
> I do not know if the incident was intentional and an attempt to create a confrontation.  I would suspect that the kids are were being asked by police if an adult put them up to the alleged theft.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why was Israel in Palestine fucking with those kids in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try throwing stones day in day out at soldiers in another country and see what happens .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. How many other countries have foreign troops to throw stones at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem with your post is that Israel is a sovereign nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


Janna Jihad 

BTW; she should not have stepped in front of a bulldozer, dumb move !!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Thug life ain't easy.......


----------



## P F Tinmore

Biden spokesperson Jen Psaki worked for Israeli spy firm
					

AnyVision accused of role in surveillance of Palestinians.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Did you know that ''Palestinian'' derives from the Latin term, ''to shamelessly exploit children for a photo op''?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Challenger said:


> *Only the News That Fits: How American Media Erase Palestine – Even Alternative Media*
> 
> An 18-month-old died in Palestine Friday. The cause of death was teargas inhalation from an Israeli invasion of his village two months ago.
> 
> It wasn’t a major invasion; just another of the routine ones that happen almost every day in the West Bank. U.S. media call these “incursions,” when they bother to mention them. Which is rarely.
> 
> The toddler’s name was Abdul-Rahman Mahmoud Barghouthi, a name that feels incongruously long for his short life.
> 
> When he was injured, Israeli soldiers held up an ambulance rushing to him, forcing medics to go to his home on foot and carry him back to the ambulance in their arms – a 60 minute round trip.
> 
> Only the News That Fits: How American Media Erase Palestine – Even Alternative Media


Wow great stuff there from challenger,sure wish he was still here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how they are getting desperate saying we hate jews. according to that warped logic,Jewish fella Ed Asner and all other jewish people alike who are on the same page of Asner,they being jews themselves,hate jews also.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> They routinely berate any of our rabbis who adhere to traditional Judaism.
> 
> View attachment 140306
> 
> They use this as a tactic so they never have to acknowledge the actual issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do these Orthodox Jews declare that they are living under Israeli occupation?
Click to expand...

The zionists paid shills that call you anti Semitic on this forum can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school in this video.


----------



## toastman

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how they are getting desperate saying we hate jews. according to that warped logic,Jewish fella Ed Asner and all other jewish people alike who are on the same page of Asner,they being jews themselves,hate jews also.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> They routinely berate any of our rabbis who adhere to traditional Judaism.
> 
> View attachment 140306
> 
> They use this as a tactic so they never have to acknowledge the actual issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do these Orthodox Jews declare that they are living under Israeli occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists paid shills that call you anti Semitic on this forum can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school in this video.
Click to expand...

All it takes is a little bit of research on this forum to see the amount of time Tinmores lies and so called arguments have been exposed . BTW, how much do the Palestinians pay you to post your shit on this board ??


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Why dig her up and parade around that corpse?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.








						Palestinians Funneled Hundreds of Millions to Terrorists, State Dept Report Reveals - Washington Free Beacon
					

The Biden administration privately confirmed to Congress last week that the Palestinian Authority has continued to use international aid money to reward terrorists but said the finding won't impact its plans to restart funding.




					t.co


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Funneled Hundreds of Millions to Terrorists, State Dept Report Reveals - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> The Biden administration privately confirmed to Congress last week that the Palestinian Authority has continued to use international aid money to reward terrorists but said the finding won't impact its plans to restart funding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.co


Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
⁜→ Hollie, et al,

*BLUF:* The Arab Palestinians and every anti-Israeli Supporter in this discussion group knows that such attacks cannot be justified and are ILLEGAL.



Hollie said:


> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> *Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.*


*(COMMENT)*

It is almost unfathomable for someone not to know that this implication "Legitimate Palestinian Struggle" is actually true.  Everyone should know by now that such things are punishable under *Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention*, and the *1997 International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*, when the intent is to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.

​


			
				Arutz Sheva said:
			
		

> Saudi Arabian newspapers, al-Riyadh and al-Wattan, reacted to Arab suicide terrorist bombings in Israel, reports SANA, by denouncing the US and European? silence toward the Israeli crimes at the time when their conscience awakens with regard to the legitimate Palestinian struggle against occupation.?​*SOURCE*:  *Arab Reactions to Suicide Bombings In Israel*​​


​​


			
				Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon said:
			
		

> “*Nothing can justify terrorism — ever,*” Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon declared at the opening of a high-level meeting of the Security Council today, capped by a presidential statement expressing that body’s deep concern over the terrorist threat and its determination to combat it by all means in all its forms and manifestations, in line with the United Nations Charter and international law.​*SOURCE*:  *UN SG SC-10882, 15 January 2013*​​


​
*IF* the International Community denounces anyone, *THEN* it should be to condemn the Arab Palestinian for conducting such operations and forcing an Armed Response.

*




*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  Do you have a constructive comment to make relative to the "content" of the fmr-SECSTATE, or are you just blowing hot air.




​


Hollie said:


> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.





P F Tinmore said:


> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.


*(COMMENT)*

It might be helpful if you would tell us what is inaccurate in the statement by fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.  Is there something you know about the application of the Taylor-Force Act (TFA) *22 §2378c–1. Limitation on assistance to the West Bank and Gaza* _(have revoked any law, decree, regulation, or document authorizing or implementing a system of compensation for imprisoned individuals that uses the sentence or period of incarceration of an individual imprisoned for an act of terrorism to determine the level of compensation paid, or have taken comparable action that has the effect of invalidating any such law, decree, regulation, or document)_?

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Do you have a constructive comment to make relative to the "content" of the fmr-SECSTATE, or are you just blowing hot air.
> 
> 
> View attachment 473795​
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It might be helpful if you would tell us what is inaccurate in the statement by fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.  Is there something you know about the application of the Taylor-Force Act (TFA) *22 §2378c–1. Limitation on assistance to the West Bank and Gaza* _(have revoked any law, decree, regulation, or document authorizing or implementing a system of compensation for imprisoned individuals that uses the sentence or period of incarceration of an individual imprisoned for an act of terrorism to determine the level of compensation paid, or have taken comparable action that has the effect of invalidating any such law, decree, regulation, or document)_?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.


Damn that sounds good.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV



P F Tinmore said:


> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?


*
Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
(COMMENT)*

What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.  



			
				Palestinian Media Watch said:
			
		

> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*



The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.

​

> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> ◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> ◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> SOURCE:
> *1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*




*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

“Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
Click to expand...

I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.

Flail your Pom Poms.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.


They are all settlers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
Click to expand...

You find that false slogan as justification for Pally sociopaths? Rhetorical question, obviously. 

I can understand your justification as long as others are the sociopaths who die in furtherance of the gee-had.  You can flail your Pom Poms from the safety of the Great Satan without any risk. 

What is ironic is that the Ottoman land records identify owners of large tracts of land in the geographic area of Palestine as absentee landowners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon who sold those lands to Jews.

So, when use the term "settler", you're actually identifying the settlers you otherwise and falsely label as Pal-Arabs. 

Ain't that a kick in the pants?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Do you have a constructive comment to make relative to the "content" of the fmr-SECSTATE, or are you just blowing hot air.
> 
> 
> View attachment 473795​
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It might be helpful if you would tell us what is inaccurate in the statement by fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.  Is there something you know about the application of the Taylor-Force Act (TFA) *22 §2378c–1. Limitation on assistance to the West Bank and Gaza* _(have revoked any law, decree, regulation, or document authorizing or implementing a system of compensation for imprisoned individuals that uses the sentence or period of incarceration of an individual imprisoned for an act of terrorism to determine the level of compensation paid, or have taken comparable action that has the effect of invalidating any such law, decree, regulation, or document)_?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Why didn’t you answer his question ? Ducking as usual Tinmore ?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
Click to expand...

Israel is a sovereign state, making the citizens of Israel sovereign citizens . Your inability to accept that as well as your childish attempts to prove otherwise do not change these facts .


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
Click to expand...

Once again, you’re inability to accept that Palestinians who murder Israelis with such cowardice , in order to promote their political and/or religious goals are not terrorists does not change the facts. Your childish denials just further prove that you, like all anti Israelis , cannot accept the truth.. 

BTW, are you truly that idiotic to believe that Abbas or any other Palestinian supporting killing innocent Israelis would refer to their OWN PEOPLE as terrorists?? Your “arguments” get more and more pathetic and desperate each day


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
Click to expand...

So you’re saying that killing Israelis is justified? Yes or no?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.


They are all settlers.


toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Do you have a constructive comment to make relative to the "content" of the fmr-SECSTATE, or are you just blowing hot air.
> 
> 
> View attachment 473795​
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It might be helpful if you would tell us what is inaccurate in the statement by fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.  Is there something you know about the application of the Taylor-Force Act (TFA) *22 §2378c–1. Limitation on assistance to the West Bank and Gaza* _(have revoked any law, decree, regulation, or document authorizing or implementing a system of compensation for imprisoned individuals that uses the sentence or period of incarceration of an individual imprisoned for an act of terrorism to determine the level of compensation paid, or have taken comparable action that has the effect of invalidating any such law, decree, regulation, or document)_?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t you answer his question ? Ducking as usual Tinmore ?
Click to expand...

Because it was based on the false assumption that it is the Palestinians who are attacking Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state, making the citizens of Israel sovereign citizens . Your inability to accept that as well as your childish attempts to prove otherwise do not change these facts .
Click to expand...




toastman said:


> Israel is a sovereign state,


Where?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re saying that killing Israelis is justified? Yes or no?
Click to expand...

No more so than the US killing the British in 1812.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state, making the citizens of Israel sovereign citizens . Your inability to accept that as well as your childish attempts to prove otherwise do not change these facts .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

In the Middle East. Google “Israel”, and you will find it.
Palestine, on the other hand, does not exist.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re saying that killing Israelis is justified? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more so than the US killing the British in 1812.
Click to expand...

Nice duck ... as usual .


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Do you have a constructive comment to make relative to the "content" of the fmr-SECSTATE, or are you just blowing hot air.
> 
> 
> View attachment 473795​
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It might be helpful if you would tell us what is inaccurate in the statement by fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.  Is there something you know about the application of the Taylor-Force Act (TFA) *22 §2378c–1. Limitation on assistance to the West Bank and Gaza* _(have revoked any law, decree, regulation, or document authorizing or implementing a system of compensation for imprisoned individuals that uses the sentence or period of incarceration of an individual imprisoned for an act of terrorism to determine the level of compensation paid, or have taken comparable action that has the effect of invalidating any such law, decree, regulation, or document)_?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t you answer his question ? Ducking as usual Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it was based on the false assumption that it is the Palestinians who are attacking Israel.
Click to expand...

Well hey, at least you admitted that you ducked the question...

Well if the Palestinians aren’t attacking Israel, they are defending themselves, right ? So can you give several specific examples with links of Palestinians defending themselves ?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* You have this all screwed-up. The War of 1812 involved sovereign US Territory.
.


toastman said:


> So you’re saying that killing Israelis is justified? Yes or no?





P F Tinmore said:


> No more so than the US killing the British in 1812.


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians are conducting hostile operations in the territory that Israel Occupied → that was previously *Jordanian* sovereign territory.  And in 1988, the Jordanians disengaged, cut all ties, and relinquished their claim over the territory.  Leaving it in the hands of the Israelis.  There was no Arab Palestinian Government.

The Arab Palestinians had no territory until the Oslo Accords.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state, making the citizens of Israel sovereign citizens . Your inability to accept that as well as your childish attempts to prove otherwise do not change these facts .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Middle East. Google “Israel”, and you will find it.
> Palestine, on the other hand, does not exist.
Click to expand...

Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *BLUF:* You have this all screwed-up. The War of 1812 involved sovereign US Territory.


Are you still pimping that "there is no Palestine" bullshit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Do you have a constructive comment to make relative to the "content" of the fmr-SECSTATE, or are you just blowing hot air.
> 
> 
> View attachment 473795​
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It might be helpful if you would tell us what is inaccurate in the statement by fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.  Is there something you know about the application of the Taylor-Force Act (TFA) *22 §2378c–1. Limitation on assistance to the West Bank and Gaza* _(have revoked any law, decree, regulation, or document authorizing or implementing a system of compensation for imprisoned individuals that uses the sentence or period of incarceration of an individual imprisoned for an act of terrorism to determine the level of compensation paid, or have taken comparable action that has the effect of invalidating any such law, decree, regulation, or document)_?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t you answer his question ? Ducking as usual Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it was based on the false assumption that it is the Palestinians who are attacking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hey, at least you admitted that you ducked the question...
> 
> Well if the Palestinians aren’t attacking Israel, they are defending themselves, right ? So can you give several specific examples with links of Palestinians defending themselves ?
Click to expand...

*Stupid post of the day!*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BLUF:* You have this all screwed-up. The War of 1812 involved sovereign US Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still pimping that "there is no Palestine" bullshit.
Click to expand...

Pay attention to what was written.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Do you have a constructive comment to make relative to the "content" of the fmr-SECSTATE, or are you just blowing hot air.
> 
> 
> View attachment 473795​
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It might be helpful if you would tell us what is inaccurate in the statement by fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.  Is there something you know about the application of the Taylor-Force Act (TFA) *22 §2378c–1. Limitation on assistance to the West Bank and Gaza* _(have revoked any law, decree, regulation, or document authorizing or implementing a system of compensation for imprisoned individuals that uses the sentence or period of incarceration of an individual imprisoned for an act of terrorism to determine the level of compensation paid, or have taken comparable action that has the effect of invalidating any such law, decree, regulation, or document)_?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t you answer his question ? Ducking as usual Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it was based on the false assumption that it is the Palestinians who are attacking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hey, at least you admitted that you ducked the question...
> 
> Well if the Palestinians aren’t attacking Israel, they are defending themselves, right ? So can you give several specific examples with links of Palestinians defending themselves ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stupid post of the day!*
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?



Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state, making the citizens of Israel sovereign citizens . Your inability to accept that as well as your childish attempts to prove otherwise do not change these facts .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a sovereign state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Middle East. Google “Israel”, and you will find it.
> Palestine, on the other hand, does not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
Click to expand...

You're getting a little frantic there, Bunky.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
Click to expand...


Would you deem the same argument
valid as an excuse for violence against the Arab settlers?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * Self-determination



P F Tinmore said:


> Because it was based on the false assumption that it is the Palestinians who are attacking Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

Please help me understand...

Israel did not exist until 15 May 1948.  When did Israel attack the Arab Palestinians after its independence in May 1948?



P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?


*(COMMENT)*

"Armistice Lines?"  I'm sorry, I don't know what that means.

The "Armistice Lines" relative to the territory formerly under Mandate, were only meant to exist shall and remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved.

To the best of my knowledge, the Arab Palestinians (or any faction considered to be Arab Palestinian) were a party to any Armistice Agreement.  The 1949 Armistice Agreements and the Armistice Lines, were replaced by:

◈ *Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel* •​​◈ *Golan Heights Law* •​​◈ *Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace* (1979) •​​◈ *Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (Oslo I)*  (1993)​​◈ *Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty* (1994) •​​◈ *Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip (Oslo II*) (1995) •​​◈ *Letter from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon* (2000) •​
Israeli Sovereignty means that defined territory over which Israel extends control and reserves the right to rule through self-determination.  Any entity _(including Arab Palestinian factions)_ might dispute the sovereignty of a given defined area; but it is through the self-determination of the Israeli people that actually makes it known _(established ground truth)_ and defends governance over the territory that makes it sovereign; unless Isreal declares a different status. Israeli Sovereignty maintains the legitimacy of rule, through self-determination.



P F Tinmore said:


> Where?


*(COMMENT)*

Within the enclosure formed by the seven documents mentioned _(supra)_.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
Click to expand...


So you have no link that says it's a fake state inside fake armistice lines.
Speaking of fake states, Palestine keeps getting smaller. Weird.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.



P F Tinmore said:


> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?


*(COMMENT)*

With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).  

The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”

The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").

You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.

On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.

The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:

To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​* 




*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
Click to expand...

Israel has borders shared with Arab nations you are aware of, but in denial of. Are you just feigning ignorance or in denial of your ignorance?

You can ask your heroes in either of the islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza or the West Bank. They know where the israeli border is. Both of those Islamic terrorist franchises have pushed children to the border with the intent of making them gee-had casualties. 

That's really perverse. Congrats. How does it feel to be an accomplice to perversion?


----------



## Hollie

It's difficult to imagine anyone taking Rashida Talib seriously. 







__





						Rep. Rashida Tlaib Calls on Government to Give U.S. Residents $2,000 ‘Survival Checks’—‘Every Month’
					

Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D.-Mich.) is criticizing the COVID-19 relief measure which is providing $1,400 per resident of the United States with incomes under $75,000.




					cnsnews.com
				





Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D.-Mich.) is criticizing the COVID-19 relief measure which is providing $1,400 per resident of the United States with incomes under $75,000.

The $1,400 payment begins phasing out for people whose incomes exceed $75,000.

Instead, Tlaib wants the government to give people monthly payments of $2,000 “every month.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Map of Palestine, 1949. After the Mandate. After Resolution 181. After the 1948 war.

*Still Palestine!



*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of Palestine, 1949. After the Mandate. After Resolution 181. After the 1948 war.
> 
> *Still Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

That's been cut and pasted any number of times. It's another of silly attempts you make to make a geographic area something of your imagined Arab-Moslem Wonderland. 

Palestine is a geographic area of the former Ottoman caliphate. It's not the ''Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan'' you believe it to be.  

I can post a map of Disneyland if you want a real Magical Kingdom to obsess over.


----------



## Hollie

Map of Old Testament Israel 



View attachment 474355


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of Palestine, 1949. After the Mandate. After Resolution 181. After the 1948 war.
> 
> *Still Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> *Still Palestine!*



And still not what you pretend it was... 






Q. And what difference does it make, if even Arabs call it  the _*"Jewish desert"*_?


----------



## rylah

*Sahara Yahudin - The Jewish Desert

صحراء يهودا*

The Judaean Desert or Judean Desert (Hebrew: _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic:‎ _Sahara Yahudin صحراء يهودا _) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by natural terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east. The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.













						Judaean Desert - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of Palestine, 1949. After the Mandate. After Resolution 181. After the 1948 war.
> 
> *Still Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's been cut and pasted any number of times. It's another of silly attempts you make to make a geographic area something of your imagined Arab-Moslem Wonderland.
> 
> Palestine is a geographic area of the former Ottoman caliphate. It's not the ''Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan'' you believe it to be.
> 
> I can post a map of Disneyland if you want a real Magical Kingdom to obsess over.
Click to expand...

Israel is not mentioned on the map or in the document. In both it is Palestine.

Deal with it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of Palestine, 1949. After the Mandate. After Resolution 181. After the 1948 war.
> 
> *Still Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's been cut and pasted any number of times. It's another of silly attempts you make to make a geographic area something of your imagined Arab-Moslem Wonderland.
> 
> Palestine is a geographic area of the former Ottoman caliphate. It's not the ''Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan'' you believe it to be.
> 
> I can post a map of Disneyland if you want a real Magical Kingdom to obsess over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is not mentioned on the map or in the document. In both it is Palestine.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Israel is labeled on the map. 

You're in denial.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Official Palestinian Authority TV
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Link:  PA TV repeats Abbas’ vow to pay terrorists no matter what – even “if we are left with only one penny” | PMW Translations
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> What they will do, is what most criminal enterprises do, create front  so PA activities can go unmolested.   It would be easy for the PA to list them as employees.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the PA has been heavily pressured to cease the payment program, Abbas remains committed. “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,” he said on PA TV news on March 13. "If we are left with only one penny, we will give it to their families."​
> SOURCE:  *Jerusalem Post*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The International Covenant also prohibits material and financial support to the terrorists.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, through groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;​​◈  Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and​​◈  Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.​SOURCE:​*1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Since the martyrs are the most sacred among us, and since the wounded are the most sacred among us, and since the prisoners are the most sacred among us, we cannot abandon them and their families,”​
> You are ducking. I don't see terrorists mentioned in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that is a part of the pathology that afflicts those in the Pally enclaves. It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of innocent people are regaled as heroes. I suppose that is why life is cheap in the Pal Islamic terrorist enclaves. It's an inversion of hundreds of thousands of years of biological evolution when mothers actively assist and then celebrate the death of their children. Nature has pre-programmed life with a survival instinct. It's evident in all living animals. It's as though the Pally's have made a choice to undue basic human instincts and societal norms.
> 
> Flail your Pom Poms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complete inversion of societal norms where killers of *innocent people* are regaled as heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all settlers.
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Do you have a constructive comment to make relative to the "content" of the fmr-SECSTATE, or are you just blowing hot air.
> 
> 
> View attachment 473795​
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo (@mikepompeo) Tweeted:
> Laundering our taxpayer money to support Palestinian terrorists is not only unlawful under the Taylor Force Act — it is immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass? Glad he's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It might be helpful if you would tell us what is inaccurate in the statement by fmr-Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.  Is there something you know about the application of the Taylor-Force Act (TFA) *22 §2378c–1. Limitation on assistance to the West Bank and Gaza* _(have revoked any law, decree, regulation, or document authorizing or implementing a system of compensation for imprisoned individuals that uses the sentence or period of incarceration of an individual imprisoned for an act of terrorism to determine the level of compensation paid, or have taken comparable action that has the effect of invalidating any such law, decree, regulation, or document)_?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestinian law or policy states that they pay terrorists?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t you answer his question ? Ducking as usual Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it was based on the false assumption that it is the Palestinians who are attacking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hey, at least you admitted that you ducked the question...
> 
> Well if the Palestinians aren’t attacking Israel, they are defending themselves, right ? So can you give several specific examples with links of Palestinians defending themselves ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stupid post of the day!*
Click to expand...

I simply asked you to give me several specific examples of Palestinians ‘defending’ themselves and provide links. But I see that all you have are childish insults. No surprise to me . But then again, even if you had tried your very hardest, You would not be able to find examples of Palestinians defending themselves. Mainly because it never happened .


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of Palestine, 1949. After the Mandate. After Resolution 181. After the 1948 war.
> 
> *Still Palestine!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's been cut and pasted any number of times. It's another of silly attempts you make to make a geographic area something of your imagined Arab-Moslem Wonderland.
> 
> Palestine is a geographic area of the former Ottoman caliphate. It's not the ''Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan'' you believe it to be.
> 
> I can post a map of Disneyland if you want a real Magical Kingdom to obsess over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is not mentioned on the map or in the document. In both it is Palestine.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...

So because you posted a map of the former geographical area known as Palestine, the sovereign state known as Israel , who is also a member of the U.N , simply disappears from the face of the earth. Hmmm. What’s even more ridiculous is that you referred to another post of mine as “STUPID POST OF THE DAY”.
But this Tinmore , this takes the cake ! Your desperation to prove to us that Israel doesn’t exist is more pathetic than your attempts to prove rove to us that Palestine was always a country . Very childish Tinmore... Very very childish....


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
Click to expand...

Israel’s real borders are the ones that are defined by treaties with Jordan and Egypt. Interesting how no mention of Palestine was in there 

Edit: forgot to mention how Israel’s borders are internationally recognized. Palestine however, does not have borders .. what a shame .


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel’s real borders are the ones that are defined by treaties with Jordan and Egypt. Interesting how no mention of Palestine was in there
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention how Israel’s borders are internationally recognized. Palestine however, does not have borders .. what a shame .
Click to expand...




toastman said:


> Palestine however, does not have borders


It depends on who you ask.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Map Reading 101 • Armistice Lines 102
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * Back in the day, Maps were not generated until they were requested.  If you look at the "reference Block, below the Title Block, you will notice that the basic map was generated at a time before the State of Israel was established:

Compiled, drawn & printed by Survey of Palestine, Aug 1944.


​


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is not mentioned on the map or in the document. In both it is Palestine.
> Deal with it.


*(COMMENT)*

The Map Maker could not have set the boundaries of Israel in 1944 which didn't come into existence until 1948.

The criteria for a "state" does not necessitate a "map."  But it must have evidence that the claim has a measure of ground truth.

I don't really understand your hang-up on the Regional Map of Palestine.  The *1922 Palestine Order in Council *specifically stated:

_"The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as *Palestine.*"_​
I don't understand your fixation on the Armistice Lines.  The Lines were only in force up and until a peace agreement was reached.  

As far as the former Armistice Lines are concerned for the force operating in the former _territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, _they are only a faded reference.  They are no longer legitimate boundaries except as a reference. 

"Any serious violation by one party gives the other the right of denunciation and even of recommencement of hostilities at once in case of urgency:" (*Article 40 • The Hague Regulation*, 18 October 1907. "But an infraction by an individual confers upon the aggrieved party only the right of demanding punishment of the offender and an indemnity:" (_*Article 41 • The Hague Regulation*_).

Why are you so interested in this aspect of history.  It is not like an Umpire is going to roll the clock back so that the Arab Palestinians can replay the event in their favor.

No matter what you may think is right or fair, moral or honest → in 1948, the State of Israel was declared.  And that does not require approval by the Hostile Arab Palestinians of that time period. 

The 21st Century State of Palestine "might" have been created in December 2012.  But where do the Arab Palestinians actually have a defined territory that the Palestinian Government _(whichever one that ultimately turns out to be)_?  State territory might be considered that surface area of the Earth that is subjected to the sovereignty of a state.
* 



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel’s real borders are the ones that are defined by treaties with Jordan and Egypt. Interesting how no mention of Palestine was in there
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention how Israel’s borders are internationally recognized. Palestine however, does not have borders .. what a shame .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine however, does not have borders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on who you ask.
Click to expand...

No. It doesn’t.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel’s real borders are the ones that are defined by treaties with Jordan and Egypt. Interesting how no mention of Palestine was in there
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention how Israel’s borders are internationally recognized. Palestine however, does not have borders .. what a shame .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine however, does not have borders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on who you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It doesn’t.
Click to expand...

Who asked you?

The Zionists have been trying to disappear Palestine for over a hundred years. The Palestinians aren't buying it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.


Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.


*(COMMENT)*

You_ (in some very strange way)_ have your concept twisted backward.

◈  The Israelis establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​◈  The Jordanians establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​◈  A peaceful agreement between the Israelis and the Jordanian establish the common demarcation between the territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​
Now you are talking about the Arab Palestinians.  I don't see where the Arab Palestinians established the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.  The old demarcations that established the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, were the British and the French.  Their authority came from the Principle Allied Powers, and the demarcation was authorized to be established within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.

The territorial boundaries came from the British and the French.  NOT from the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinians WERE NOT involved with the decisions behind ANY territorial integrity nor any ground truth for the extension of sovereign rule.
* 



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You_ (in some very strange way)_ have your concept twisted backward.
> 
> ◈  The Israelis establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​◈  The Jordanians establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​◈  A peaceful agreement between the Israelis and the Jordanian establish the common demarcation between the territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​
> Now you are talking about the Arab Palestinians.  I don't see where the Arab Palestinians established the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.  The old demarcations that established the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, were the British and the French.  Their authority came from the Principle Allied Powers, and the demarcation was authorized to be established within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> The territorial boundaries came from the British and the French.  NOT from the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinians WERE NOT involved with the decisions behind ANY territorial integrity nor any ground truth for the extension of sovereign rule.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ◈ The Israelis establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.◈ The Jordanians establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.◈ A peaceful agreement between the Israelis and the Jordanian establish the common demarcation between the territory over which they extend sovereign rule.


They were both military occupations. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You_ (in some very strange way)_ have your concept twisted backward.
> 
> ◈  The Israelis establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​◈  The Jordanians establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​◈  A peaceful agreement between the Israelis and the Jordanian establish the common demarcation between the territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​
> Now you are talking about the Arab Palestinians.  I don't see where the Arab Palestinians established the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.  The old demarcations that established the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, were the British and the French.  Their authority came from the Principle Allied Powers, and the demarcation was authorized to be established within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> The territorial boundaries came from the British and the French.  NOT from the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinians WERE NOT involved with the decisions behind ANY territorial integrity nor any ground truth for the extension of sovereign rule.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Indeed, however, the powers decided to create new states with the ceded territories. They laid out those new states according to international law. They defined the international borders. The people became nationals and citizens of their respective territories. They created the Mandate system to assist those new states to independence.

No foreign power has any authority to change any of that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that fake state inside those fake armistice lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel’s real borders are the ones that are defined by treaties with Jordan and Egypt. Interesting how no mention of Palestine was in there
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention how Israel’s borders are internationally recognized. Palestine however, does not have borders .. what a shame .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine however, does not have borders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on who you ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It doesn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who asked you?
> 
> The Zionists have been trying to disappear Palestine for over a hundred years. The Palestinians aren't buying it.
Click to expand...


*The Palestinians aren't buying it. *

Exactly!
The Palestinians have been disappearing themselves just fine.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  No country east of the Suez Canal/Gulf and the Red Sea was acquired without a military confrontation.

At one time, during the early 20th Century, nearly half of the Levant _(south of Aleppo • north of Aqaba)_ was under The *Occupied Enemy Territory Administration* (OETA).  And all of that half of the Levant _(formerly under the OETA)_ established independence, except for the _(greedy and uncooperative)_ West Bank and Gaza Strip.



P F Tinmore said:


> They were both military occupations. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.


*(COMMENT)*

Your blanket statement is just too broad.



			
				Encyclopaedic dictionary of international law. said:
			
		

> *terra nullius*   ‘The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection
> with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over
> territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty
> over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid
> “occupation” that the territory should be *terra nullius* — a territory belonging to no-one—at
> the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” . . .’:
> SOURCE:  Parry & Grant encyclopaedic dictionary of international law / John P. Grant and
> J. Craig Barker. -- 3rd ed. Copyright © 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc


 
In the case of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, both were militarily occupied by elements of the Arab League, before the Israelis.  When the Jordanians abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem, in 1988, it was a peaceful transition.  When the Israelis unilaterally withdrew from the Gaza Strip, it was left to the Arab Palestinians.
* 



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


The amount of time the Palestinians have lied and only told half the story makes your article not believable . Palestinians and lies to hand in hand (as does propaganda , falsifying information; playing the victim etc....)


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Whatever happened to Shirley Temper appearing for a contrived photo op? I suppose at 11 years old she was useful to the gee-had. Now, not so much.


----------



## Hollie

Well, once again, we westerners fail to understand that our welfare dollars showered on Islamic terrorists only serves to aid and abet the Islamic gee-had.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to Shirley Temper appearing for a contrived photo op? I suppose at 11 years old she was useful to the gee-had. Now, not so much.
Click to expand...

She is still out there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Elections: Abbas faces ‘revolt’ over Fatah’s electoral list
					

Some Palestinians said on Saturday that the mounting tensions marked the beginning of an unprecedented mutiny against Abbas and the veteran Fatah leadership.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to Shirley Temper appearing for a contrived photo op? I suppose at 11 years old she was useful to the gee-had. Now, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is still out there.
Click to expand...

Still being exploited.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Interesting → I wonder if the people are walking up?



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Elections: Abbas faces ‘revolt’ over Fatah’s electoral list
> 
> 
> Some Palestinians said on Saturday that the mounting tensions marked the beginning of an unprecedented mutiny against Abbas and the veteran Fatah leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


*(COMMENT)*

We will have to wait and see...



P F Tinmore said:


> She is still out there.


*(COMMENT)*

Ahed Tamimi is just trying to capitalize on her 15 minutes of fame.  But is she actually a force for good, or merely a means of incitement?

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You_ (in some very strange way)_ have your concept twisted backward.
> 
> ◈  The Israelis establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​◈  The Jordanians establish the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​◈  A peaceful agreement between the Israelis and the Jordanian establish the common demarcation between the territory over which they extend sovereign rule.​
> Now you are talking about the Arab Palestinians.  I don't see where the Arab Palestinians established the ground truth for territory over which they extend sovereign rule.  The old demarcations that established the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, were the British and the French.  Their authority came from the Principle Allied Powers, and the demarcation was authorized to be established within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> The territorial boundaries came from the British and the French.  NOT from the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinians WERE NOT involved with the decisions behind ANY territorial integrity nor any ground truth for the extension of sovereign rule.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, however, the powers decided to create new states with the ceded territories. They laid out those new states according to international law. They defined the international borders. The people became nationals and citizens of their respective territories. They created the Mandate system to assist those new states to independence.
> 
> No foreign power has any authority to change any of that.
Click to expand...

Indeed, what ''new states''?

This ''new states'' conspiracy theory you fixate on is rather silly. This conspiracy theory is one you have promoted for years even though debunked.

You can't identify these ''new states'' so isn't it about time to stop the nonsense?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.
Click to expand...

What borders ? How can a mythical country have borders? Israel has internationally recognized borders which has been proven countless times to you with links. 
If Palestine had borders, what are they and when did they become a reality ? Link ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What borders ? How can a mythical country have borders? Israel has internationally recognized borders which has been proven countless times to you with links.
> If Palestine had borders, what are they and when did they become a reality ? Link ?
Click to expand...

I have posted links so many times yet you continue to ask the same stupid question.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Demarcations
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * He is trying to use the "Nationality" Subsection *(Treaty of Lausanne)* as a tool to override the "Territorial" Subsection. And he is trying to use the boundaries agreed upon in the * Franco-British Convention of 23 December 1920* (_ie the agreement between the British and the French_) as a permanent and immutable international border to override the current international agreements concluded between Israel and the current adjacent states _(see Notes below)_ which are governed by international law [*Vienna Convention Law Treaties (1969)*].  It is simply a very bad argument.

"Nationality" Subsection = Section II • Article 30​"Territorial" Subsection = Section I • Article 16​


P F Tinmore said:


> I have posted links so many times yet you continue to ask the same stupid question.


*(COMMENT)*

No matter what any agreement said prior to the implementation of the International Instruments Concerning Israel and the Current Adjacent States in force today, NOTHING changes the Demarcations the adjacent states actually enforce today _(the ground truth)_.

None of the agreements set a century ago, concerning the Territory formerly subject to the Mandate for Palestine, has lasted or remained unchanged.

In regards to the "Stupid Question" remark:  I would argue that it is YOU that has been NOT listening or paying attention, to the opposing respondents and their citations.  If there is a "DOOFUS" _(a stupid person)_ in this discussion and engaged, it certainly is not "*toastman*" or "*Hollie*."
* 



*
Most Respectfully,
R

_NOTES                              ._

Current International Instruments Concerning Israel and the Current Adjacent States.  _*See Posting #300, in the Discussion Thread "Debates."*_

◈ _Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel _•​◈ _Golan Heights Law_ •​◈ _Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace_ •​◈ _Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)_ •​◈ _Lebanese Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon_ •​
See *Posting 631, RE:  Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews*.   
See _*Posting 18112 RE:  Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2*_
See *Posting # 78 RE:  Israel's Lies*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In regards to the "Stupid Question" remark: I would argue that it is YOU that has been NOT listening or paying attention, to the opposing respondents and their citations.


Foreign powers have no authority over international borders. Territorial integrity.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What borders ? How can a mythical country have borders? Israel has internationally recognized borders which has been proven countless times to you with links.
> If Palestine had borders, what are they and when did they become a reality ? Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted links so many times yet you continue to ask the same stupid question.
Click to expand...

Still nothing on those “new states” you claim were invented by the Treaty of Lausanne? Just blurt it out when you know the names of those “new states”.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the "Stupid Question" remark: I would argue that it is YOU that has been NOT listening or paying attention, to the opposing respondents and their citations.
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign powers have no authority over international borders. Territorial integrity.
Click to expand...

Is this connected to those “new states” you claim were created by the Treaty of Lausanne?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Demarcations
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  You get this wrong every single time.



RoccoR said:


> In regards to the "Stupid Question" remark: I would argue that it is YOU that has been NOT listening or paying attention, to the opposing respondents and their citations.





P F Tinmore said:


> Foreign powers have no authority over international borders. Territorial integrity.


*(COMMENT)*

Borders are defined between the powers having authority on each side of the border.

The issue of territorial integrity is not an issue until sovereignty is established.
​


			
				Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *territory,* concept of ‘State territory is that defined portion of the surface of the globe​which is subjected to the sovereignty of a state. A state without a territory is not possible,​although the necessary territory may be very small. . . . The importance of state territory​lies in the fact that it is the space within which the state exercises its supreme, and normally​exclusive, authority’: I Oppenheim 563 and 564. See also Crawford, The Creation of States​in International Law (2nd ed.), Chap. 2, esp. 46–52.​*SOURCE*:  Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law, John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker. -- 3rd ed. Copyright © 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. pp 599​​


​
Your implied position that the Arab Palestinians had some territorial integrity is rendered moot because they were not a party to any agreement in the creation of a State for their sovereign control.

*




*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the "Stupid Question" remark: I would argue that it is YOU that has been NOT listening or paying attention, to the opposing respondents and their citations.
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign powers have no authority over international borders. Territorial integrity.
Click to expand...


*Foreign powers have no authority over international borders.*

What an absurd claim.  Borders are political boundaries that separate countries.
Of course they involve foreign powers.

What authority does Hamas or Fatah hold?
What border agreements do they have with which foreign powers?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Demarcations
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  You get this wrong every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the "Stupid Question" remark: I would argue that it is YOU that has been NOT listening or paying attention, to the opposing respondents and their citations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign powers have no authority over international borders. Territorial integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Borders are defined between the powers having authority on each side of the border.
> 
> The issue of territorial integrity is not an issue until sovereignty is established.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *territory,* concept of ‘State territory is that defined portion of the surface of the globe​which is subjected to the sovereignty of a state. A state without a territory is not possible,​although the necessary territory may be very small. . . . The importance of state territory​lies in the fact that it is the space within which the state exercises its supreme, and normally​exclusive, authority’: I Oppenheim 563 and 564. See also Crawford, The Creation of States​in International Law (2nd ed.), Chap. 2, esp. 46–52.​*SOURCE*:  Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law, John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker. -- 3rd ed. Copyright © 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. pp 599​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> Your implied position that the Arab Palestinians had some territorial integrity is rendered moot because they were not a party to any agreement in the creation of a State for their sovereign control.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are reverting back to Israel's old talking point that there is no Palestine. The UN, following international law, states that the Palestinians in Palestine have the right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity.

Foreign powers that violate those rights do not negate those rights. You post a lot of external interference.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Demarcations
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  I've posted this many times.  I don't advocate withholding "self-determination" from the Arab Palestinians.  But they never actually exercise their right.  I'm not sure that the State of Palestine is anything more than the State of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)(Chairman Mahmoud Abbas)* the sole legitimate representative of the Arab people of Palestine 14 October 1974*.  And the PLO did not declare independence until November 1988.



P F Tinmore said:


> You are reverting back to Israel's old talking point that there is no Palestine. The UN, following international law, states that the Palestinians in Palestine have the right to self determination without external interference, the right to independence and sovereignty, and the right to territorial integrity.
> 
> Foreign powers that violate those rights do not negate those rights. You post a lot of external interference.


*(COMMENT)*

You simply don't read very well.  Every single set of people and cultures (including the Jewish) have the right to self-determination.  Not just the Hostile and Violent Arab Palestinians.

EXCERPT from LINK:  *2012- UN Memo on Issue of the use of the name "Palestine" -.pdf*



*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You simply don't read very well. Every single set of people and cultures (including the Jewish) have the right to self-determination.


Where do colonial settlers get the right to self determination?

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You simply don't read very well. Every single set of people and cultures (including the Jewish) have the right to self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do colonial settlers get the right to self determination?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Why do you think your worn out slogans are appropriate?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What borders ? How can a mythical country have borders? Israel has internationally recognized borders which has been proven countless times to you with links.
> If Palestine had borders, what are they and when did they become a reality ? Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted links so many times yet you continue to ask the same stupid question.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn)
> 
> The two internationally renowned US scientists conducted the study on the treatment of the Palestinians by Israel on behalf of the United Nations organization Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), which concluded: “The weight of the evidence supports beyond a reasonable doubt the contention that Israel is guilty of imposing an apartheid regime on the Palestinian people.” The report acknowledges the need for a proper international judicial process to provide these conclusions the necessary authority and therefore encourages UN courts to take on this task. With all its explosive nature, the report is a historic landmark because it is the first time that a UN organization has identified the permanent crimes committed by Israel as “apartheid”.*
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn).... "because I say so."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was withdrawn due to political pressure from the usual culprits. That does not make it inaccurate.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was withdraw because there is an obvious bias expected from anything the loathsome backwaters of the ESCWA will barf out.
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, did you read the report?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
Click to expand...

 P F Tinmore  have you wrote to that address listed there in that article to ask them if there are any steps being taken on this injustice by chance?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Self-Determination
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


*BLUF*:  The short answer is the recognition that A/RES/49/148   7 February 1995  *Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.*



*All peoples have the right to self-determination*; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development. 
*A/RES/15/1514 Paragraph 2*



RoccoR said:


> You simply don't read very well. Every single set of people and cultures (including the Jewish) have the right to self-determination.





P F Tinmore said:


> Where do colonial settlers get the right to self determination?
> 
> Link?


*(COMMENT)*

The "right" does not make distinctions or exceptions.  Whatever the right the Arab Palestinians perceive they have, the right is NOT unique to them.  The Jewish People and later the Israeli People have the very same "*Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.**"*   By virtue of that right - in May 1948 The National Council for the Jewish State did freely determine Israel's political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.   

Nor does the UN Charter make distinctions and exceptions: "To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace;"  Chapter I • Article 1(2) UN Charter.

CHAPTER IX: INTERNATIONAL ECONOMIC AND SOCIAL CO-OPERATION
Article 55
With a view to the creation of conditions of stability and well-being which are necessary for
peaceful and friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and
self-determination of peoples, the United Nations shall promote:

a. higher standards of living, full employment, and conditions of economic and social progress​and development;​b. solutions of international economic, social, health, and related problems; and international​cultural and educational cooperation; and​c. universal respect for, and observance of, human rights and fundamental freedoms for all​without distinction as to race, sex, language, or religion.​​Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties: Preamble Paragraph 6
Having in mind the principles of international law embodied in the Charter of the United​Nations, such as the principles of the equal rights and self-determination of peoples, of the sovereign​equality and independence of all States, of non-interference in the domestic affairs of States, of the​prohibition of the threat or use of force and of universal respect for, and observance of, human rights​and fundamental freedoms for all...​*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> "*Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.**"*


Thanks for the link.

A/RES/49/148Page 31.    Reaffirms that the universal realization of the right of all peoples, including those under colonial, foreign and alien domination, to self-determination is a fundamental condition for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights and for the preservation and promotion of such rights; 2.    Declares its firm opposition to acts of foreign military intervention, aggression and occupation, since these have resulted in the suppression of the right of peoples to self-determination and other human rights in certain parts of the world; 3.    Calls upon those States responsible to cease immediately their military intervention in and occupation of foreign countries and territories and all acts of repression, discrimination, exploitation and maltreatment, particularly the brutal and inhuman methods reportedly employed for the execution of those acts against the peoples concerned; 4.    Deplores the plight of the millions of refugees and displaced persons who have been uprooted as a result of the aforementioned acts, and reaffirms their right to return to their homes voluntarily in safety and honour; 5.    Requests the Commission on Human Rights to continue to give special attention to the violation of human rights, especially the right to self-determination, resulting from foreign military intervention, aggression or occupation;​
This answers my question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.**"*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> A/RES/49/148Page 31.    Reaffirms that the universal realization of the right of all peoples, including those under colonial, foreign and alien domination, to self-determination is a fundamental condition for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights and for the preservation and promotion of such rights; 2.    Declares its firm opposition to acts of foreign military intervention, aggression and occupation, since these have resulted in the suppression of the right of peoples to self-determination and other human rights in certain parts of the world; 3.    Calls upon those States responsible to cease immediately their military intervention in and occupation of foreign countries and territories and all acts of repression, discrimination, exploitation and maltreatment, particularly the brutal and inhuman methods reportedly employed for the execution of those acts against the peoples concerned; 4.    Deplores the plight of the millions of refugees and displaced persons who have been uprooted as a result of the aforementioned acts, and reaffirms their right to return to their homes voluntarily in safety and honour; 5.    Requests the Commission on Human Rights to continue to give special attention to the violation of human rights, especially the right to self-determination, resulting from foreign military intervention, aggression or occupation;​
> This answers my question.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.**"*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> A/RES/49/148Page 31.    Reaffirms that the universal realization of the right of all peoples, including those under colonial, foreign and alien domination, to self-determination is a fundamental condition for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights and for the preservation and promotion of such rights; 2.    Declares its firm opposition to acts of foreign military intervention, aggression and occupation, since these have resulted in the suppression of the right of peoples to self-determination and other human rights in certain parts of the world; 3.    Calls upon those States responsible to cease immediately their military intervention in and occupation of foreign countries and territories and all acts of repression, discrimination, exploitation and maltreatment, particularly the brutal and inhuman methods reportedly employed for the execution of those acts against the peoples concerned; 4.    Deplores the plight of the millions of refugees and displaced persons who have been uprooted as a result of the aforementioned acts, and reaffirms their right to return to their homes voluntarily in safety and honour; 5.    Requests the Commission on Human Rights to continue to give special attention to the violation of human rights, especially the right to self-determination, resulting from foreign military intervention, aggression or occupation;​
> This answers my question.
Click to expand...

Aren’t you goi g to answer MY question dude.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  Willing to live in peace (Not Arab Palestinians)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians have absolutely nothing to do with the former Armistice Agreement. In the case of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, they were between the "military commands" of Israel and the commands of Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Egypt. The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to any of the four agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any map of your so called Israel. Its supposed territory is defined by the 1949 UN armistice lines. Those lines were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries. Where are Israel's real borders?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.  The *Peace Treaty (Israel-Jordan) was signed on 26 October 1994*.  THEN the *Oslo Accord II (Israel-Palestine Liberation Organization {PLO}) was agreed on 28 September 1995* (after the Israeli-Jordan Treaty).
> 
> The Israeli-Jordan Treaty ignored any prior claim on the territory formerly sovereign to Jordan.   Jordan agreed the boundary between Israel and Jordan would be recognized as an "administrative boundary between" Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> The PLO never entered into good-faith talks on the Permanent Status of Negotiations (including "settlements").
> 
> You can forget the Armistice Lines _(except for historical reference purposes)._  The Armistice lines were only in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved _*(Article XII(2) of the Armistice Agreement)*_ → 26 October 1994.  On that date, the new agreement on the International Boundary took effect.
> 
> On the matter of the Gaza Strip, the* Israelis unilaterally withdrew leaving the territory to the powers* that be.  The official blockade of *Blockade of Gaza Strip* took effect on January 2009, as an entirely separate action.
> 
> The blockade was established on similar grounds to Item 13, Part II Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, *Annex Plan of Action to A/RES/60/288*:
> 
> To  step  up  national  efforts  and  bilateral,  subregional,  regional  and  international cooperation, as appropriate, to improve border and customs controls in order  to  prevent  and  detect  the  movement  of  terrorists  and  prevent  and  detect  the  illicit  traffic  in,  inter  alia,  small  arms  and  light  weapons,  conventional  ammunition  and  explosives.​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> With respect, to the West Bank, the Peace Treaty which established the International Boundary (without prejudice) between Israel and Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither has any authority over Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What borders ? How can a mythical country have borders? Israel has internationally recognized borders which has been proven countless times to you with links.
> If Palestine had borders, what are they and when did they become a reality ? Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted links so many times yet you continue to ask the same stupid question.
Click to expand...

True, you’ve posted many links. But not one of them had anything to do with Palestine’s borders .
I however, have posted links clearly stating Israel’s borders . Nice duck btw.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.**"*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> A/RES/49/148Page 31.    Reaffirms that the universal realization of the right of all peoples, including those under colonial, foreign and alien domination, to self-determination is a fundamental condition for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights and for the preservation and promotion of such rights; 2.    Declares its firm opposition to acts of foreign military intervention, aggression and occupation, since these have resulted in the suppression of the right of peoples to self-determination and other human rights in certain parts of the world; 3.    Calls upon those States responsible to cease immediately their military intervention in and occupation of foreign countries and territories and all acts of repression, discrimination, exploitation and maltreatment, particularly the brutal and inhuman methods reportedly employed for the execution of those acts against the peoples concerned; 4.    Deplores the plight of the millions of refugees and displaced persons who have been uprooted as a result of the aforementioned acts, and reaffirms their right to return to their homes voluntarily in safety and honour; 5.    Requests the Commission on Human Rights to continue to give special attention to the violation of human rights, especially the right to self-determination, resulting from foreign military intervention, aggression or occupation;​
> This answers my question.
Click to expand...

What does this have to do with any of your Palestinian lies and propaganda ?? I mean, all you have is jibberish anyway. I have never seen one poster get their ass kicked so many times over the same subject   It’s Almost like you enjoy it !


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.**"*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> A/RES/49/148Page 31.    Reaffirms that the universal realization of the right of all peoples, including those under colonial, foreign and alien domination, to self-determination is a fundamental condition for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights and for the preservation and promotion of such rights; 2.    Declares its firm opposition to acts of foreign military intervention, aggression and occupation, since these have resulted in the suppression of the right of peoples to self-determination and other human rights in certain parts of the world; 3.    Calls upon those States responsible to cease immediately their military intervention in and occupation of foreign countries and territories and all acts of repression, discrimination, exploitation and maltreatment, particularly the brutal and inhuman methods reportedly employed for the execution of those acts against the peoples concerned; 4.    Deplores the plight of the millions of refugees and displaced persons who have been uprooted as a result of the aforementioned acts, and reaffirms their right to return to their homes voluntarily in safety and honour; 5.    Requests the Commission on Human Rights to continue to give special attention to the violation of human rights, especially the right to self-determination, resulting from foreign military intervention, aggression or occupation;​
> This answers my question.
Click to expand...


I’m glad to see that you’re getting a first glimpse at what self determination involves. It’s not a financial endowment such as the international welfare that sustains the Islamic terrorist franchises run by the Pals. Self determination is not something the Pally’s can demand when they are not willing and able to meet some basic requirements that define self determination.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


Do you really expect us to believe that IDF soldiers would shoot at a car for absolutely no reason?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Historic civil rights complaint filed against FSU over anti-Palestinian environment
					

“It’s time to speak out about racism against Palestinians as the status quo,” Palestine Legal’s Amira Mattar said in a statement.




					mondoweiss.net
				




The group Palestine Legal has filed a civil rights complaint against Florida State University (FSU) for allegedly tolerating and intensifying an anti-Palestinian environment on campus. It’s believed to be the first ever anti-Palestinian discrimination complaint on a college campus.

“It’s time to speak out about racism against Palestinians as the status quo,” said Michael Ratner Justice Fellow Amira Mattar in a statement. “We’re demanding that the federal government hold Florida state to account because we must put an end to the erasure,  dismissal, and intentional distortion of Palestinian voices.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Whatever the right the Arab Palestinians perceive they have, the right is NOT unique to them.


There are no rights that infringe on the rights of others.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Bantustan mayor
					

Failures of the Palestinian Authority are by design.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_ A Palestinian man defends his land against Israeli settlers._

Doubtful.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


RoccoR said:


> Whatever the right the Arab Palestinians perceive they have, the right is NOT unique to them.





P F Tinmore said:


> There are no rights that infringe on the rights of others.


*(COMMENT)*

The Israelis have the very same "rights" to "Self-Determination" as the Arab Palestinian.  The "right" is universal.

The Israelis exercised their "right" in May 1948.  The Arab Palestinians did not exercise their right until November 1988 (and a very shaky job they made of it).

*EXAMPLES*:

Forward:  Palestine is the homeland of the Arab Palestinian people; it is an indivisible part of the Arab homeland, and the Palestinian people are an integral part of the Arab nation.

◈. Four Components of PA Antisemitism:​​1. Jews think they are superior and that others must serve them; but in fact, Jews are inferior and subhuman​​2. Jews are responsible for everything bad in world; their evil is inherent- passed on in their genes; Jews partner with Satan and help him spread evil in the world​​3. It is natural that Jews be hated; with their evil nature and behavior they brought Antisemitism upon themselves, massacres throughout history and ultimately the Holocaust​​4. *The killing of Jews is Allah’s will, and extermination of all Jews is necessary so that all humanity can live in peace*​​◈. “attack every Jew on planet earth.”​​◈.  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.​​◈.  Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle.​





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the right the Arab Palestinians perceive they have, the right is NOT unique to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no rights that infringe on the rights of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis have the very same "rights" to "Self-Determination" as the Arab Palestinian.  The "right" is universal.
> 
> The Israelis exercised their "right" in May 1948.  The Arab Palestinians did not exercise their right until November 1988 (and a very shaky job they made of it).
> 
> *EXAMPLES*:
> 
> Forward:  Palestine is the homeland of the Arab Palestinian people; it is an indivisible part of the Arab homeland, and the Palestinian people are an integral part of the Arab nation.
> 
> ◈. Four Components of PA Antisemitism:​​1. Jews think they are superior and that others must serve them; but in fact, Jews are inferior and subhuman​​2. Jews are responsible for everything bad in world; their evil is inherent- passed on in their genes; Jews partner with Satan and help him spread evil in the world​​3. It is natural that Jews be hated; with their evil nature and behavior they brought Antisemitism upon themselves, massacres throughout history and ultimately the Holocaust​​4. *The killing of Jews is Allah’s will, and extermination of all Jews is necessary so that all humanity can live in peace*​​◈. “attack every Jew on planet earth.”​​◈.  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.​​◈.  Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Palestinians want to exercise their rights in Palestine.

The Israelis want to exercise their "rights" in Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the right the Arab Palestinians perceive they have, the right is NOT unique to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no rights that infringe on the rights of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis have the very same "rights" to "Self-Determination" as the Arab Palestinian.  The "right" is universal.
> 
> The Israelis exercised their "right" in May 1948.  The Arab Palestinians did not exercise their right until November 1988 (and a very shaky job they made of it).
> 
> *EXAMPLES*:
> 
> Forward:  Palestine is the homeland of the Arab Palestinian people; it is an indivisible part of the Arab homeland, and the Palestinian people are an integral part of the Arab nation.
> 
> ◈. Four Components of PA Antisemitism:​​1. Jews think they are superior and that others must serve them; but in fact, Jews are inferior and subhuman​​2. Jews are responsible for everything bad in world; their evil is inherent- passed on in their genes; Jews partner with Satan and help him spread evil in the world​​3. It is natural that Jews be hated; with their evil nature and behavior they brought Antisemitism upon themselves, massacres throughout history and ultimately the Holocaust​​4. *The killing of Jews is Allah’s will, and extermination of all Jews is necessary so that all humanity can live in peace*​​◈. “attack every Jew on planet earth.”​​◈.  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.​​◈.  Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians want to exercise their rights in Palestine.
> 
> The Israelis want to exercise their "rights" in Palestine.
Click to expand...

Israel is already exercising their rights inside Israel .


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Florida university accused of fostering anti-Palestinian racism
					

In first case of its kind, Palestinian student files civil rights complaint against Florida State University for discrimination based on national origin.




					www.972mag.com
				




The complaint is the first time Palestinian rights advocates have used Title VI of the Civil Rights Act to charge a school with allowing and fostering anti-Palestinian racism. The law prohibits universities that receive federal funding from discriminating on the basis of race, color, or national origin.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Florida university accused of fostering anti-Palestinian racism
> 
> 
> In first case of its kind, Palestinian student files civil rights complaint against Florida State University for discrimination based on national origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.972mag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The complaint is the first time Palestinian rights advocates have used Title VI of the Civil Rights Act to charge a school with allowing and fostering anti-Palestinian racism. The law prohibits universities that receive federal funding from discriminating on the basis of race, color, or national origin.


“Palestinian” is now a “race”?

When did “Palestinian” become a “national origin”?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Syria's Missile Strike on Israel's Nuclear Facility - Interview with Syriangirl*


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: I don't think this is a very smart move.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Syria's Missile Strike on Israel's Nuclear Facility - Interview with Syriangirl*


*(COMMENT)*

This needs to be confirmed which element or state of the _(referred to as)_ Resistance Axis _(Axis Forces)_ played a role in this attack _(if in deed it was a purposeful attack)_.  There will be some confusion as to whether or not this launch was an earnest attempt to start a Nuclear Confrontation, by means of a "First Strike."
​


			
				UN Charter on self-defense said:
			
		

> The *First use of armed force by a State in contravention of the Charter *shall constitute prima facie evidence of an act of aggression although the Security Council may, in conformity with the Charter, conclude that a determination that an act of aggression has been committed would not be justified in the light of other relevant circumstances, including the fact that the acts concerned or their consequences are not of sufficient gravity.​*SOURCE*: UN *Resolution A/RES/29/3314*​



It is unlikely that the UN willl take any decisive measure on the issue.  They will remained seized on the issue and would rather let Article 51 of the Charter play-out - with caution.  There could be a number of scenarios.  It does not have to point to an element that does NOT want the continued inertia for peace to move forward in that region.  It would be very dangerous in deed if that were to be the case.
​


			
				UN Charter said:
			
		

> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.​SOURCE: *Chapter VII, Article 51, UN Charter*​



This is becomes very close to being an "International Armed Conflict" (IAC), between governmental forces involving two or more States.  News source (*Associated Press By **JOSEF FEDERMAN*) that the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) tenatively identified  the weapon as a Russian-made SA-5/S-200 _(Gammon)_ very long range, medium-to-high altitude surface-to-air missile (SAM) system, missed its target and flew some ≈ 320 kilometers ( ≈ 200 miles) before exploding in southern Israel.  Although the Russians are close by, this sounds more like a launch by the Syrians. 







_*Most Respectfully,*_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I don't think this is a very smart move.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Syria's Missile Strike on Israel's Nuclear Facility - Interview with Syriangirl*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This needs to be confirmed which element or state of the _(referred to as)_ Resistance Axis _(Axis Forces)_ played a role in this attack _(if in deed it was a purposeful attack)_.  There will be some confusion as to whether or not this launch was an earnest attempt to start a Nuclear Confrontation, by means of a "First Strike."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> UN Charter on self-defense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *First use of armed force by a State in contravention of the Charter *shall constitute prima facie evidence of an act of aggression although the Security Council may, in conformity with the Charter, conclude that a determination that an act of aggression has been committed would not be justified in the light of other relevant circumstances, including the fact that the acts concerned or their consequences are not of sufficient gravity.​*SOURCE*: UN *Resolution A/RES/29/3314*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is unlikely that the UN willl take any decisive measure on the issue.  They will remained seized on the issue and would rather let Article 51 of the Charter play-out - with caution.  There could be a number of scenarios.  It does not have to point to an element that does NOT want the continued inertia for peace to move forward in that region.  It would be very dangerous in deed if that were to be the case.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> UN Charter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.​SOURCE: *Chapter VII, Article 51, UN Charter*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is becomes very close to being an "International Armed Conflict" (IAC), between governmental forces involving two or more States.  News source (*Associated Press By **JOSEF FEDERMAN*) that the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) tenatively identified  the weapon as a Russian-made SA-5/S-200 _(Gammon)_ very long range, medium-to-high altitude surface-to-air missile (SAM) system, missed its target and flew some ≈ 320 kilometers ( ≈ 200 miles) before exploding in southern Israel.  Although the Russians are close by, this sounds more like a launch by the Syrians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Most Respectfully,*_
> R
Click to expand...

Normally Syriangirl is accurate in her reporting. Israel cannot play the victim card here like it usually does. Allegedly, Israel has been attacking Iranian oil tankers, Iranian facilities in Syria, and the power supply to Iran's nuclear facility. 

The distence traveled does seem excessive for a SAM.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Normally Syriangirl is accurate in her reporting



“... because I say so”


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: I'm betting the "Syriangirl" accusation that the Resistance Axis _(Axis Forces)_ played a role is a Red Herring.  The SAM used is too sophisticated to be in the hands the New Age assymetric Axis Forces.   



P F Tinmore said:


> Normally Syriangirl is accurate in her reporting. Israel cannot play the victim card here like it usually does. Allegedly, Israel has been attacking Iranian oil tankers, Iranian facilities in Syria, and the power supply to Iran's nuclear facility.
> 
> The distence traveled does seem excessive for a SAM.


*(COMMENT)*

I believe that the C-RAM in the hands of the Israelis have provided them with a Point of Origin (POO).  I think the Israeli Air Defense Command (ADC) multilayered surveillance system, has a theory that fits much better than you're describing...

I don't think that ADC has been overwhelmed.






_*Most Respectfully,*_
R


----------



## Natural Citizen

One thing is certain, someone just exposed a rather dangerous weakness.

I'm not sure what kind of missile that was. But it's a rather long drive, so....

Don't quite know what to think about this one.

There were reports of a failed Israeli weapons test there at the Dimona Nuclear Weapons facility prior to any reports of missiles.

There's something scwewy about this.

In other news, it seems that there's rockets raining down on the Baghdad airport. That's an interesting twist of irony. No reports of casualties at Camp Victory there.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Egypt condemns recent Israel violations against Palestine | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Cairo  Today, Sunday, Egypt condemned attacks and violent actions by Israeli settlers on Palestinians in occupied East Jerusalem since the beginning of the holy month of Ramadan.




					daysofpalestine.ps
				




"Egypt condemns the acts of violence and provocation carried out by extremist Jewish groups targeting the Palestinian brothers residing in the Old City of East Jerusalem which has resulted in the injury of dozens of civilians," the Egyptian Foreign Ministry said in a statement. 

The statement came as Israeli settlers continued to assault Palestinians in various areas across the occupied East Jerusalem for the third day in a row.

At least 105 Jerusalemites have been injured while 50 others have been rounded up by the Israeli police on the grounds of causing "violence."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Killing, arresting, demolishing and displacement .. Amnesty International harshly criticizes "Israel" | Days Of Palestine
					

Amnesty International condemned the Israeli occupation by using excessive force against the Palestinians, which caused the imposition of coercive measures, which caused the displacement of hundreds of




					daysofpalestine.ps
				




Amnesty International condemned the Israeli occupation by using excessive force against the Palestinians, which caused the imposition of coercive measures, which caused the displacement of hundreds of Palestinian families in the occupied territories, the demolition of hundreds of homes, the imposition of unfair discrimination, and killings and arrests.

In its annual report for the year 2020, the organization stated that the Israeli occupation forces tortured children with all kinds of torture and other ill-treatment, and detained hundreds of them in arbitrary administrative detention, and continued to restrict freedom of movement in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, exposing its residents to collective punishment, exacerbating the crises they are experiencing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Killing, arresting, demolishing and displacement .. Amnesty International harshly criticizes "Israel" | Days Of Palestine
> 
> 
> Amnesty International condemned the Israeli occupation by using excessive force against the Palestinians, which caused the imposition of coercive measures, which caused the displacement of hundreds of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daysofpalestine.ps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International condemned the Israeli occupation by using excessive force against the Palestinians, which caused the imposition of coercive measures, which caused the displacement of hundreds of Palestinian families in the occupied territories, the demolition of hundreds of homes, the imposition of unfair discrimination, and killings and arrests.
> 
> In its annual report for the year 2020, the organization stated that the Israeli occupation forces tortured children with all kinds of torture and other ill-treatment, and detained hundreds of them in arbitrary administrative detention, and continued to restrict freedom of movement in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, exposing its residents to collective punishment, exacerbating the crises they are experiencing.


Reads like a typical propaganda hit piece.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Negative Reporting Style of NGOs
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*BLUF*:  Such Annual Reports are manipulated by propagandists with three goals:

◈  To make an effort to that attempts to distribute a crude attempt at mud-slinging. ​​◈  It pretends to thoughtfully address issues of the day to show that they are relevant.​​◈  They present no new information → but → instead, such annual criticism claims reiterates a venue popular anti-Israeli view to make it appear they have something to contribute. ​


P F Tinmore said:


> Amnesty International condemned the Israeli occupation by using excessive force against the Palestinians, which caused the imposition of coercive measures, which caused the displacement of hundreds of Palestinian families in the occupied territories, the demolition of hundreds of homes, the imposition of unfair discrimination, and killings and arrests.
> 
> In its annual report for the year 2020, the organization stated that the Israeli occupation forces tortured children with all kinds of torture and other ill-treatment, and detained hundreds of them in arbitrary administrative detention, and continued to restrict freedom of movement in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, exposing its residents to collective punishment, exacerbating the crises they are experiencing.


*(COMMENT)*

As far as "torturing children" (_an emotional attempt to describe juvenile delinquents_), the claim is never really substantiated.  There is no evidence of a systematic program of intentionally harming juvenile delinquents.  But they are detained and have an environment equal to or better than any other Regional Country has for detain those delinquents engaged in activities outside the law.

There is no program of "arbitrary detention," administrative or otherwise - that degrade public order and safety (*HR 1907 Article 43*) or are involved in committing offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.  Additionally, any internment or imprisonment of any category of protected person for such offenses, adhere to International Humanitarian Law (IHL) (*Article 68, GCIV*) detention and countermeasures which have the consequence which result in depriving protected persons of liberty.

These types of foggy reports make accusations of the demolition of hundreds of homes, but never explain the mitigating circumstances or legal reasoning.  These reports never mention that the complainants do not use the dispute resolution processes or other means under the Permanent Status of Negotiation.

*IF* you do a "Word Search" on the* Amnesty International Report 6 April 2021*, a type of Executive Summary, does NOT mention Israel once.  However, the much larger *Amnesty International Report 2020/21 • THE STATE OF THE WORLD’S HUMAN RIGHTS © Amnesty International 2021* • 7 April 2021, Index number: POL 10/3202/2021, makes several references to Israel and the Occupied Territories.  Nothing that is not already known to be anti-Israel notiations.

*◈  FORCIBLE TRANSFERS, FORCED EVICTIONS AND DEMOLITIONS*​*DISCRIMINATION *_(against Palestinian citizens of Israel in areas of planning, budget allocation, policing and political participation)_​
*UNLAWFUL KILLINGS AND EXCESSIVE USE OF FORCE*
*FREEDOM OF MOVEMENT*
*ARBITRARY DETENTION*
*UNFAIR TRIALS*
*TORTURE AND OTHER ILL-TREATMENT*
*FREEDOMS OF EXPRESSION AND ASSOCIATION*
*RIGHTS OF REFUGEES, ASYLUM-SEEKERS AND MIGRANTS*
*GENDER-BASED VIOLENCE*
*CONSCIENTIOUS OBJECTORS*
To put this in perspective, there were over 100 countries listed in the Amnesty International Report, and in each one had Amnesty International had something negative to say about that nation.

My personal favorite was the little country • The Republic of Moldova.  To be perfectly honest - I had to look it up and I got a real kick out f it.  The first thing that jumped-out at me was the statement: "Location of Moldova in Europe (green) and its uncontrolled territory of Transnistria (light green).


			
				Excerpt • Amnesty International Report said:
			
		

> No progress was made compared to previous years in addressing systemic problems behind torture and other ill-treatment, and impunity for perpetrators prevailed. Torture survivors and victims’ families remained unable to access full and effective reparation. The number of allegations, independently reported and officially registered, remained broadly the same year on year.


I had to chuckle.

To get a real flavor to the report, you have to look, at a minimum, what Amnesty International had to say about Lebanon, Jordan, Egypt, and Syria.  Then you get the tone of the Report that generally paints an ugly face on the pig _(which is already ugly enough)_. 

*Just My Thoughts,*




_*Most Respectfully,*_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There is no program of "arbitrary detention," administrative or otherwise - that degrade public order and safety (*HR 1907 Article 43*) or are involved in committing offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.


Israeli horseshit, of course. Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock.

*Israel's persecution of Khalida Jarrar Member of Palestinian Parliament*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli horseshit, of course. Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock.


Incitement to violence can cause others to pick up rocks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli horseshit, of course. Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Incitement to violence can cause others to pick up rocks.
Click to expand...

What incitement was that?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*CMT*:  *Khalida Jarrar* is a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), #20 that is listed as a Terrorist Organization all across Europe.  



RoccoR said:


> There is no program of "arbitrary detention," administrative or otherwise - that degrade public order and safety (*HR 1907 Article 43*) or are involved in committing offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.





P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli horseshit, of course. Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock.
> 
> *Israel's persecution of Khalida Jarrar Member of Palestinian Parliament*


*(COMMENT)*

What does it matter if she was a member of the now defunct Palestinian Legislative Council?  *(RHETORICAL)*  Any day is a good day to neutralize a terrorist.

*Khalida Jarrar was sentenced on the charge of* “inciting violence” and belonging to a “banned organization.”

Just the other day you were harping about Israel being outside international law.

You are free to interpret the prohibition of all advocacy that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence (“incitement” or “incitement to hatred”), as mandated by Article 20(2) of the* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (“ICCPR”).

_*Article 20 *_​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
*UN Security Council Resolution S/RES/1624 (2005)*
Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:

(a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;
(b)  Prevent such conduct;
(c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible
*Measures to be taken against propaganda and the inciters of a new war - Para 1 • A/RES/2/110*
_Condemns_ all forms of propaganda, in whatsoever country conducted, which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression;​
*Khalida Jarrar* deserves a much longer prison term then what she received.

*Just My Thoughts,*




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> What incitement was that?


What RoccoR offered. 

Pleading ignorance has never saved you from the facts you hope to ignore.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *CMT*:  *Khalida Jarrar* is a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), #20 that is listed as a Terrorist Organization all across Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no program of "arbitrary detention," administrative or otherwise - that degrade public order and safety (*HR 1907 Article 43*) or are involved in committing offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli horseshit, of course. Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock.
> 
> *Israel's persecution of Khalida Jarrar Member of Palestinian Parliament*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What does it matter if she was a member of the now defunct Palestinian Legislative Council?  *(RHETORICAL)*  Any day is a good day to neutralize a terrorist.
> 
> *Khalida Jarrar was sentenced on the charge of* “inciting violence” and belonging to a “banned organization.”
> 
> Just the other day you were harping about Israel being outside international law.
> 
> You are free to interpret the prohibition of all advocacy that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence (“incitement” or “incitement to hatred”), as mandated by Article 20(2) of the* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (“ICCPR”).
> 
> _*Article 20 *_​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> *UN Security Council Resolution S/RES/1624 (2005)*
> Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible
> *Measures to be taken against propaganda and the inciters of a new war - Para 1 • A/RES/2/110*
> _Condemns_ all forms of propaganda, in whatsoever country conducted, which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression;​
> *Khalida Jarrar* deserves a much longer prison term then what she received.
> 
> *Just My Thoughts,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

You just don't like  Khalida Jarrar because that is what Israel told you to do. Actually she is a remarkable woman. That is what Israel hates about her.

*Free Khalida Jarrar: A Discussion with Yafa Jarrar*


----------



## Bobob

montelatici said:


> *Top Israelis Have Warned of Apartheid, so Why the Outrage at a UN Report?*
> 
> the Israeli journalist Hirsh Goodman described how he returned home from the Six Day War in June 1967 to hear the country’s founding father and first prime minister, David Ben Gurion, speak on the radio. “Israel, he said, better rid itself of the territories and their Arab population as soon as possible,” recalled Goodman. “If it did not Israel would soon become an apartheid state.”
> 
> Goodman was born and raised in apartheid-era South Africa. “That phrase, ‘Israel will become an apartheid state,’ resonated with me,” Goodman wrote. “In a flash I understood what he was saying.”
> 
> Top Israelis Have Warned of Apartheid, so Why the Outrage at a UN Report?


Maybe the report is false? Could the children be involved in attacks against Israel?
Let's not forget that the Palestinian charter calls for the destruction of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *CMT*:  *Khalida Jarrar* is a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), #20 that is listed as a Terrorist Organization all across Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no program of "arbitrary detention," administrative or otherwise - that degrade public order and safety (*HR 1907 Article 43*) or are involved in committing offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli horseshit, of course. Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock.
> 
> *Israel's persecution of Khalida Jarrar Member of Palestinian Parliament*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What does it matter if she was a member of the now defunct Palestinian Legislative Council?  *(RHETORICAL)*  Any day is a good day to neutralize a terrorist.
> 
> *Khalida Jarrar was sentenced on the charge of* “inciting violence” and belonging to a “banned organization.”
> 
> Just the other day you were harping about Israel being outside international law.
> 
> You are free to interpret the prohibition of all advocacy that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence (“incitement” or “incitement to hatred”), as mandated by Article 20(2) of the* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (“ICCPR”).
> 
> _*Article 20 *_​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> *UN Security Council Resolution S/RES/1624 (2005)*
> Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible
> *Measures to be taken against propaganda and the inciters of a new war - Para 1 • A/RES/2/110*
> _Condemns_ all forms of propaganda, in whatsoever country conducted, which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression;​
> *Khalida Jarrar* deserves a much longer prison term then what she received.
> 
> *Just My Thoughts,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't like  Khalida Jarrar because that is what Israel told you to do. Actually she is a remarkable woman. That is what Israel hates about her.
Click to expand...


That was embarrassing.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  The Border Security Dilemma 'vs' Apartheid
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*BLUF*:  Any Border Delineated by a Security Barrier can be mistaken for an Apartheid Demarcation.  You have to be knowledgeable to tell the difference.  A Security Barrier that separates Political Entities based on nationality or citizenship looks very much like one based on race, or any other criteria.  It is not the "wall/barrier" that defines it, but rather why the barrier is deemed necessary.



montelatici said:


> “That phrase, ‘Israel will become an apartheid state,’ resonated with me,” Goodman wrote. “In a flash I understood what he was saying.”





Bobob said:


> Maybe the report is false? Could the children be involved in attacks against Israel?
> Let's not forget that the Palestinian charter calls for the destruction of Israel.


*(REFERENCE)*

This is an example of a barrier that separates traffic; Palestinians on one side and Israelis on the other.  Why is it necessary? *(RHETORICAL)* It significantly reduces hostile activity between the two.  It is not based on "race" - as in Apartheid."  It is based on the risk and danger the Palestinians pose to the Israelis.



​*(COMMENT)*

The following are all pictures of Barriers used as Border demarcations from around the world.  



They all have similarities to Separation Barriers based on "race."  Yet not one of them was put in place for that reason.

*Just My Thoughts,*
_*



*_
*Most Respectfully*_,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Any Border Delineated by a Security Barrier can be mistaken for an Apartheid Demarcation. You have to be knowledgeable to tell the difference.


You believe too many Israeli talking points.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You believe too many Israeli talking points.



You spend too much time on YouTube.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Syria's Missile Strike on Israel's Nuclear Facility - Interview with Syriangirl*



Seems the Dimonah textile fabrique
is attacked by the Syrians on a daily basis now...

But what will happen to poor Syriangirl once her countrymen understand
and start calling her names in the upcoming weeks?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Border Delineated by a Security Barrier can be mistaken for an Apartheid Demarcation. You have to be knowledgeable to tell the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> You believe too many Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...


Palestine is east of the green line?
When did that happen?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Border Delineated by a Security Barrier can be mistaken for an Apartheid Demarcation. You have to be knowledgeable to tell the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> You believe too many Israeli talking points.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is west of the green line?
> When did that happen?
Click to expand...

It has always been that way. The green line is not a border.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It has always been that way.



Really? So when did Palestine become a country east of the green line? Link?

*The green line is not a border. *

Why would it be? Palestine is not a country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has always been that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So when did Palestine become a country east of the green line? Link?
> 
> *The green line is not a border. *
> 
> Why would it be? Palestine is not a country.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has always been that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So when did Palestine become a country east of the green line? Link?
> 
> *The green line is not a border. *
> 
> Why would it be? Palestine is not a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I know, claiming Palestine is a country is lame......but it's all you've got.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Green Line
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF: The "Green Line" was a 1949 "Armistice Line" that, in the case of the West Bank and Jerusalem, NEVER applied to the Arab Palestinians; but, rather was an agreed upon separation of Israeli Forces and Jordanian Forces.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestine is west of the green line?
> When did that happen?





P F Tinmore said:


> It has always been that way. The green line is not a border.


*(COMMENT)*

In April 1950, the Jordanians, used the "Green Line" and traced-over the "Green Line" to establish the updated border.  This new border delineated the extended Jordanian sovereign territory across the Jordan River. As an Armistice Line, the demarcation related to the cease-fire in the (still open) 1949 War of Independence between the Arab League and Israel.  

Again, the Arab Palestinians were only involved as it relates to membership in the 1950 Jordanian Parliament that voted to incorporate the West Bank and Jerusalem into sovereign Jordanian Territory.  The legality of this unilateral move by the Jordanian Parliament is still questionable.  But the question, although declared illegal by the UN, was never acted upon by the UN.  And so it remained Jordanian Sovereign Territory until 1988, when the Jordanians cut all ties the territorial holdings west of the Jordan River and the center of the Dead Sea. This territory, while politically abandon by the Jordanians, was under the effective control of the Israelis and had been so since the 1967 Conflict → a reopening of the 1949 War of Independence.

The "Green Line" officially dissolved in 1994 with the signing of the* Israeli-Jordanian Peace Treaty*.   Article 3 - *International Boundary - *outlined in the boundary.  The demarcation of the boundary was set forth in Appendix (I) to Annex I to the Treaty; the "Green Line" being no longer relevant.  The "Green Line" was in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved.

"This line is the administrative boundary between Jordan and the territory which came​ under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be ​without prejudice to the status of that territory.”​
Since 1994, Israel has made several changes to the status of portions to this territory which the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) (*sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated*) PLO disputes in the media; but not in the Permanent Status of Negotiations. or any other form of mediation.  While Israel maintains a consistent policy for peace and  refrains from the threat or use of force as a means of solving the long-time territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of Israel, the Arab Palestinians do NOT maintain a comparable policy.






_*Most Respectfully,*_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> BLUF: The "Green Line" was a 1949 "Armistice Line" that, in the case of the West Bank and Jerusalem, NEVER applied to the Arab Palestinians; but, rather was an agreed upon separation of Israeli Forces and Jordanian Forces.


That is absolutely correct. The "green line" was *specifically not *to be a political or territorial boundary. There was no Israel on one side and Jordan on the other. It was still Palestine on both sides.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLUF: The "Green Line" was a 1949 "Armistice Line" that, in the case of the West Bank and Jerusalem, NEVER applied to the Arab Palestinians; but, rather was an agreed upon separation of Israeli Forces and Jordanian Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely correct. The "green line" was *specifically not *to be a political or territorial boundary. There was no Israel on one side and Jordan on the other. It was still Palestine on both sides.
Click to expand...

What you can't fathom is that "it was the geographic area referred to as Palestine",  (not your invented _Magic Kingdom of Pal'istan_"). You have this quaint, but false, notion that your imagined "country of Pal'istan" existed as something more than it was.

You cling to many excuses to deny that Israel exists, that "peoples" other than Arabs-Moslems are allowed to exist in your imagined Arab-Moslem waqf.

The promise made to you by an Arab warlord 1,400 years ago has been broken. Send an email to your Emir expressing your complaints.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You cling to many excuses to deny that Israel exists,


Exists where? Israel is always defined by armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders. Why don't they use real borders? And, BTW, those lines dissolved in subsequent peace agreements.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cling to many excuses to deny that Israel exists,
> 
> 
> 
> Exists where? Israel is always defined by armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders. Why don't they use real borders? And, BTW, those lines dissolved in subsequent peace agreements.
Click to expand...


*Israel is always defined by armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders. *

Israel has treaties with Egypt and Jordan specifically concerning their borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cling to many excuses to deny that Israel exists,
> 
> 
> 
> Exists where? Israel is always defined by armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders. Why don't they use real borders? And, BTW, those lines dissolved in subsequent peace agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel is always defined by armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders. *
> 
> Israel has treaties with Egypt and Jordan specifically concerning their borders.
Click to expand...

None of them have any authority over Palestine's borders.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cling to many excuses to deny that Israel exists,
> 
> 
> 
> Exists where? Israel is always defined by armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders. Why don't they use real borders? And, BTW, those lines dissolved in subsequent peace agreements.
Click to expand...

It has been explained to you multiple times. Isreal has borders with adjoining states memorialized by treaty. 

Do you need links to the multiple posts that identify those treaties? Your habit of denying the above is concerning.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cling to many excuses to deny that Israel exists,
> 
> 
> 
> Exists where? Israel is always defined by armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders. Why don't they use real borders? And, BTW, those lines dissolved in subsequent peace agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel is always defined by armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders. *
> 
> Israel has treaties with Egypt and Jordan specifically concerning their borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them have any authority over Palestine's borders.
Click to expand...

Does your Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan (a "new state" invented by the Treaty of Lausanne), share borders with the other "new states" invented by that Treaty?

What are those "new states" invented by the Treaty of Lausanne? You refuse to identify them. 

Link?

Why not provide a link to the Treaty of Lausanne so we can confirm the identify of those "new states"?

(Preemptively).... Nice duck, deflection, Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What are those "new states" invented by the Treaty of Lausanne? You refuse to identify them.


They are all listed in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements that I have previously posted.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are those "new states" invented by the Treaty of Lausanne? You refuse to identify them.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all listed in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements that I have previously posted.
Click to expand...

Nice duck.. 

Deflection. The Treaty of Lausanne was a 1924 era document.

What "new states" were invented by your claimed 1949 armistice agreement? 

Are you the poster who claimed armistice lines were never meant to be borders? I believe you wrote that in post 2991. Did you forget? Did someone else write it?

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> None of them have any authority over Palestine's borders.



None has authority over the imaginary borders you're whining about.
They do have the authority to set borders with Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Well, quiet an original way to demand Jiziyyah...

Q. Are they expecting the pope
to pay their rent now?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Keeping foreign trouble makers out of Israel?

How perfectly awful!!! snicker


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Wanton killing of innocent civilians is a Palestinian aspiration.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore said:


>





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wanton killing of innocent civilians is a Palestinian aspiration.


*(OBSERVATION in SUPPORT)*
_*PALESTINIAN ARAB OFFICIAL ADMITS “KILLING ISRAELIS IS NOT TERROR, IT’S LEGITIMATE”*_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanton killing of innocent civilians is a Palestinian aspiration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION in SUPPORT)*
> _*PALESTINIAN ARAB OFFICIAL ADMITS “KILLING ISRAELIS IS NOT TERROR, IT’S LEGITIMATE”*_
Click to expand...

B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State. 





__





						Treaties, States parties, and Commentaries - Geneva Convention (IV) on Civilians, 1949 - 4 -  - Commentary of 1958
					





					ihl-databases.icrc.org


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanton killing of innocent civilians is a Palestinian aspiration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION in SUPPORT)*
> _*PALESTINIAN ARAB OFFICIAL ADMITS “KILLING ISRAELIS IS NOT TERROR, IT’S LEGITIMATE”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaties, States parties, and Commentaries - Geneva Convention (IV) on Civilians, 1949 - 4 -  - Commentary of 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihl-databases.icrc.org
Click to expand...

Much as you like to play fast and loose with terms and definitions, you have made no case for occupation of any sovereign Pally lands.

Can you cut and paste the parts of icrc document that disallows the right to self defense from Islamic terrorist gee-had attack?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Definition of Protected Persons 'vs' Civilians
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:   ONCE AGAIN!   *I believe that someone is confusing the terms "Civilians" and that of "Protected Persons."*



P F Tinmore said:


> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaties, States parties, and Commentaries - Geneva Convention (IV) on Civilians, 1949 - 4 -  - Commentary of 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihl-databases.icrc.org


*(REFERENCE)*

See *Posting #19125.  Definition of Civilians (ICRC)*
All the links are imbedded.

*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure what your point is...  But if you are trying to defend the legality of attacking Israel Civilians anywhere in the Regional Conflict, you are wrong.  

◈  Attacking civilians is on International Crime.​◈  Advocating that it is legal to attack civilians is another separate crime.​​The settlers are "civilians" and are accorded the treatment associated with civilians IAW​_Rule 6 → Civilians are protected against attack, unless and for such time as they take _​_a direct part in hostilities_.​
In fact, I see you as being so wrong, I must be misunderstanding what you are saying and why! 

SO:  What is your point?






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Definition of Protected Persons 'vs' Civilians
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   ONCE AGAIN!   *I believe that someone is confusing the terms "Civilians" and that of "Protected Persons."*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaties, States parties, and Commentaries - Geneva Convention (IV) on Civilians, 1949 - 4 -  - Commentary of 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihl-databases.icrc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> See *Posting #19125.  Definition of Civilians (ICRC)*
> All the links are imbedded.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is...  But if you are trying to defend the legality of attacking Israel Civilians anywhere in the Regional Conflict, you are wrong.
> 
> ◈  Attacking civilians is on International Crime.​◈  Advocating that it is legal to attack civilians is another separate crime.​​The settlers are "civilians" and are accorded the treatment associated with civilians IAW​_Rule 6 → Civilians are protected against attack, unless and for such time as they take _​_a direct part in hostilities_.​
> In fact, I see you as being so wrong, I must be misunderstanding what you are saying and why!
> 
> SO:  What is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

Protected persons and civilians are not the same thing. Some civilians are protected persons and some are not. Some militants are protected persons and some are not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Canadian Association of University Teachers Censures University of Toronto After Job Rescinded Over Criticism of Israel
					

Faculty group’s first boycott order in over a decade affirms pro-Israel interference in hiring of scholar Valentina Azarova




					bdsmovement.net
				




*Canadian Association of University Teachers Censures University of Toronto After Job Rescinded Over Criticism of Israel *

Dr Azarova is an international law practitioner and researcher at the University of Manchester who last August was the unanimous top choice of a search panel of Toronto’s Faculty of Law to become director of its international human rights programme.

But within days of the panel’s decision, Judge Spiro – a 1987 Toronto law school graduate who was appointed to the Tax Court of Canada in 2019 and comes from a family that has given tens of millions of dollars to the university and its hospitals – told a university fund-raising official of his concern.

Dr Azarova has written critically of Israel’s treatment of the Palestinian people, and Toronto faculty involved in the case said that Judge Spiro was aiming to warn the dean at the time, Edward Iacobucci, of his concern about her politics.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Residents of Sheikh Jarrah confront settlers’ incursion
					

Residents of the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in Occupied Jerusalem on Thursday night fended off the incursions of settler groups into the neighborhood and its homes.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Definition of Protected Persons 'vs' Civilians
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   ONCE AGAIN!   *I believe that someone is confusing the terms "Civilians" and that of "Protected Persons."*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. -- ' In occupied territories; ' protection is accorded to all persons who are not of the nationality of the occupying State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaties, States parties, and Commentaries - Geneva Convention (IV) on Civilians, 1949 - 4 -  - Commentary of 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihl-databases.icrc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> See *Posting #19125.  Definition of Civilians (ICRC)*
> All the links are imbedded.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is...  But if you are trying to defend the legality of attacking Israel Civilians anywhere in the Regional Conflict, you are wrong.
> 
> ◈  Attacking civilians is on International Crime.​◈  Advocating that it is legal to attack civilians is another separate crime.​​The settlers are "civilians" and are accorded the treatment associated with civilians IAW​_Rule 6 → Civilians are protected against attack, unless and for such time as they take _​_a direct part in hostilities_.​
> In fact, I see you as being so wrong, I must be misunderstanding what you are saying and why!
> 
> SO:  What is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protected persons and civilians are not the same thing. Some civilians are protected persons and some are not. Some militants are protected persons and some are not.
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Residents of Sheikh Jarrah confront settlers’ incursion
> 
> 
> Residents of the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in Occupied Jerusalem on Thursday night fended off the incursions of settler groups into the neighborhood and its homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com


Can you post a YouTube video that clarifies the term "occupied Jerusalem"? That appears to be a slogan used by Arabs-Moslems to claim ownership of territory as part of an Islamic waqf.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Definition of Protected Persons 'vs' Civilians
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  There is no "militant" the holds the status of a "protected person" and "combatant."



P F Tinmore said:


> Protected persons and civilians are not the same thing. Some civilians are protected persons and some are not. Some militants are protected persons and some are not.


*(COMMENT)*

You many have notice that I often use the term HOSTILE ARAB PALESTINIAN (HoAP).  That is because the Article 5 of the  General Provisions, Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV) uses the terminology:  "engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State."

*ARTICLE 5 — PROTECTION OF CIVILIAN PERSONS GCIV:*  Where, in the territory of a Party to the conflict, the latter is satisfied that an individual protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such individual person *shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention* as would, if exercised in the favour of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.​​Where in *occupied territory* an individual protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur, or as a person under definite suspicion of activity hostile to the security of the Occupying Power, such person shall, in those cases where absolute military security so requires, *be regarded as having forfeited rights of communication *under the present Convention.​
In the first instance we are talking about sovereign territory (ie Israel) and processing under domestic law.  In the second case, we are talking about the occupied territories.  In the second case, the most often talked about cases in the Arab-Israeli Conflict, we are taking about the implementation of _*ARTICLE 68*_ as in the "Protected Persons" who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.  

Your term "Militant" is undefined in the International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  I would say that only 66% of your comment is correct with the remaining third shadowy, in layman's terms.  But I (think I) understand your meaning.

But what is your point?  All HoAP are bad guys.  There is nothing in IHL that gives them any special privilege or dispensation.  If they engage in activities that are intended to harm the Occupying Power (people,  property, administration or the installations) then it is subject to prosecution.  Plan and Simple - SO! What is your point?  Why would you even bring it up.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Definition of Protected Persons 'vs' Civilians
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  There is no "militant" the holds the status of a "protected person" and "combatant."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protected persons and civilians are not the same thing. Some civilians are protected persons and some are not. Some militants are protected persons and some are not.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You many have notice that I often use the term HOSTILE ARAB PALESTINIAN (HoAP).  That is because the Article 5 of the  General Provisions, Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV) uses the terminology:  "engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State."
> 
> *ARTICLE 5 — PROTECTION OF CIVILIAN PERSONS GCIV:*  Where, in the territory of a Party to the conflict, the latter is satisfied that an individual protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such individual person *shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention* as would, if exercised in the favour of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.​​Where in *occupied territory* an individual protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur, or as a person under definite suspicion of activity hostile to the security of the Occupying Power, such person shall, in those cases where absolute military security so requires, *be regarded as having forfeited rights of communication *under the present Convention.​
> In the first instance we are talking about sovereign territory (ie Israel) and processing under domestic law.  In the second case, we are talking about the occupied territories.  In the second case, the most often talked about cases in the Arab-Israeli Conflict, we are taking about the implementation of _*ARTICLE 68*_ as in the "Protected Persons" who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.
> 
> Your term "Militant" is undefined in the International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  I would say that only 66% of your comment is correct with the remaining third shadowy, in layman's terms.  But I (think I) understand your meaning.
> 
> But what is your point?  All HoAP are bad guys.  There is nothing in IHL that gives them any special privilege or dispensation.  If they engage in activities that are intended to harm the Occupying Power (people,  property, administration or the installations) then it is subject to prosecution.  Plan and Simple - SO! What is your point?  Why would you even bring it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

Article 68 is about domestic law and civilian police.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Definition of Protected Persons 'vs' Civilians
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  There is no "militant" the holds the status of a "protected person" and "combatant."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protected persons and civilians are not the same thing. Some civilians are protected persons and some are not. Some militants are protected persons and some are not.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You many have notice that I often use the term HOSTILE ARAB PALESTINIAN (HoAP).  That is because the Article 5 of the  General Provisions, Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV) uses the terminology:  "engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State."
> 
> *ARTICLE 5 — PROTECTION OF CIVILIAN PERSONS GCIV:*  Where, in the territory of a Party to the conflict, the latter is satisfied that an individual protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such individual person *shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention* as would, if exercised in the favour of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.​​Where in *occupied territory* an individual protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur, or as a person under definite suspicion of activity hostile to the security of the Occupying Power, such person shall, in those cases where absolute military security so requires, *be regarded as having forfeited rights of communication *under the present Convention.​
> In the first instance we are talking about sovereign territory (ie Israel) and processing under domestic law.  In the second case, we are talking about the occupied territories.  In the second case, the most often talked about cases in the Arab-Israeli Conflict, we are taking about the implementation of _*ARTICLE 68*_ as in the "Protected Persons" who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power.
> 
> Your term "Militant" is undefined in the International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  I would say that only 66% of your comment is correct with the remaining third shadowy, in layman's terms.  But I (think I) understand your meaning.
> 
> But what is your point?  All HoAP are bad guys.  There is nothing in IHL that gives them any special privilege or dispensation.  If they engage in activities that are intended to harm the Occupying Power (people,  property, administration or the installations) then it is subject to prosecution.  Plan and Simple - SO! What is your point?  Why would you even bring it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

Why are nationals of the occupying state singled out for exception?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  You are making very poor assumptions.  I'm still trying to figure-out what you are trying to get at...



P F Tinmore said:


> Article 68 is about domestic law and civilian police.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't think you have even the most basic understanding of the Civil Administration of Occupied Territory. Law Enforcement is generally handled by Israeli Border Police (Civilian Law Enforcement).

Domestic Law applies to everyone on sovereign Israeli territory, or, in the case of Occupied Territory, at the discretion of the Occupying Power.

"ART. 66. — In case of a breach of the penal provisions promulgated by it by virtue of the second paragraph of Article 64, the Occupying Power may hand over the accused to its properly constituted, non-political military courts, on condition that the said courts sit in the occupied country. Courts of appeal shall preferably sit in the occupied country."​​ART. 68. — Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,​


P F Tinmore said:


> Why are nationals if the occupying state singled out for exception?


*(COMMENT)*

Because they are subject to the laws and provisions of their respective domestic legal system.  While in Occupied Territory - they are civilians and protected under Customary and IHL → *Rule 6 Civilians are protected against attack*. 





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Expanded
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  You are making very poor assumptions.  I'm still trying to figure-out what you are trying to get at...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 68 is about domestic law and civilian police.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't think you have even the most basic understanding of the Civil Administration of Occupied Territory. Law Enforcement is generally handled by Israeli Border Police (Civilian Law Enforcement).
> 
> Domestic Law applies to everyone on sovereign Israeli territory, or, in the case of Occupied Territory, at the discretion of the Occupying Power.
> 
> "ART. 66. — In case of a breach of the penal provisions promulgated by it by virtue of the second paragraph of Article 64, the Occupying Power may hand over the accused to its properly constituted, non-political military courts, on condition that the said courts sit in the occupied country. Courts of appeal shall preferably sit in the occupied country."​​ART. 68. — Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are nationals if the occupying state singled out for exception?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Because they are subject to the laws and provisions of their respective domestic legal system.  While in Occupied Territory - they are civilians and protected under Customary and IHL → *Rule 6 Civilians are protected against attack*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

Is Israel a proper occupation? Occupying powers have obligations and restrictions. Israel violates virtually all of them.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  This is not the first time you've made this non-specific claim and undefined blanket set of charges.  It is the same as making no change at all.



P F Tinmore said:


> Is Israel a proper occupation? Occupying powers have obligations and restrictions. Israel violates virtually all of them.


*(COMMENT)*

Name one claim or charge you say is violated...

◈. Be specific.​◈. Make a citation for the source.​
Under International Humanitarian Law, what citation defines a "proper occupation."




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Expanded
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  This is not the first time you've made this non-specific claim and undefined blanket set of charges.  It is the same as making no change at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Israel a proper occupation? Occupying powers have obligations and restrictions. Israel violates virtually all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Name one claim or charge you say is violated...
> 
> ◈. Be specific.​◈. Make a citation for the source.​
> Under International Humanitarian Law, what citation defines a "proper occupation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

There are a lot but here are a couple things.

The British Government, like other EU partners, does not recognise the annexation of East Jerusalem. We consider these territories to be under occupation and that Israel is obliged to administer them under the terms of the* Fourth Geneva Convention, which prohibits forcible deportations, detention without trial, destruction of property, denial of access to food, health and education, and settlement by the occupying power of its own civilians in occupied territory. *





__





						Occupation
					





					lawofwar.org
				



--------------------
The legal rights of the inhabitants of occupied territory cannot be curtailed by any agreement or other arrangement between the occupying power and the authorities of the occupied territory. This is intended to prevent national  authorities  from  being  put  under  pressure  to  make  concessions which might not be in the population’s best interests or weaken its legal rights.



			http://lcwu.edu.pk/ocd/cfiles/International%20Relations/Maj/IR-305/law9_final.pdf
		


Think Oslo.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Think Oslo.


Think false assumptions.

_Oslo is dead_™. That’s one of your favorite slogans.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> The British Government, like other EU partners, does not recognise the annexation of East


*(COMMENT)*

International Law states:  The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.

It really does not matter what the UK or what the EU has to say about it.  If, like the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), can independently claim:

"...on behalf of the Palestinian Arab people, the establishment of the State of Palestine in the land of Palestine with its capital at Jerusalem."  (SOURCE:  *A/43/827 - S/20278  18 November 1988*)​


P F Tinmore said:


> We consider these territories to be under occupation and that Israel is obliged to administer them under the terms of the Fourth Geneva Convention, which prohibits forcible deportations,


*(COMMENT)*

Since the Six-Day War of 1967, I can find no record of "forcible deportations" from Israel into the West Bank or Gaza Strip.

Since the Six-Day War of 1967, I can find no record of "forcible deportations" from the West Bank or Gaza Strip to any other sovereign territory (Arab State immediately adjacent to the territories under dispute).

All settlements of Israelis into Area "C" in which Israel has full civil and security control by agreement with the Arab Palestinians, was done on a voluntary basis.  At no time has the Arab Palestinian raised the formal dispute process on the issue, nor has formal negotiations be opened under the "Permanent Status of Negotiations" been opened.
Rule 130. States may not deport or transfer parts of their own civilian population into a territory they occupy.  (SOURCE:  Article 8(2)(b)(viii) *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*) (SOURCE:  *Article 49, Fourth Geneva Convention*)​


P F Tinmore said:


> detention without trial,


*(COMMENT)*

The Parties to the conflict shall not intern protected persons, except in accordance with the provisions of Articles 41 [ Link ]  , 42 [ Link ]  , 43 [ Link ]  , 68 [ Link ]  and 78 [ Link ]  .

Article 42:  The internment or placing in assigned residence of protected persons may be ordered only if the security of the Detaining Power makes it absolutely necessary.​If any person, acting through the representatives of the Protecting Power, voluntarily demands internment and if his situation renders this step necessary, he shall be interned by the Power in whose hands he may be.​


P F Tinmore said:


> destruction of property,


*(COMMENT)*

ARTICLE 53. — Any destruction by the Occupying Power of real or personal property belonging individually or collectively to private persons, or to the State, or to other public authorities, or to social or co-operative organizations, is prohibited, *except where* such destruction is rendered absolutely necessary by military operations.

Israel has full civil and security control by agreement with the Arab Palestinians.  Destruction of unlawful construction is not prohibited.

Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct;



P F Tinmore said:


> denial of access to food, health


*(COMMENT)*

ARTICLE 55 — To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the Occupying Power has the duty of ensuring the food and medical supplies of the population; it should, in particular, bring in the necessary foodstuffs, medical stores and other articles if the resources of the occupied territory are inadequate.

 The Gaza Regime refused to accept two shipments of medical supplies for Gaza hospitals, after seeing they were sent by Israel.

Palestinian Authority has the responsibility for delivering health care to Palestinians. There is no precedent for Israel providing health care for the Palestinian population during a public health crisis. In fact, in Gaza, you’re always looking at 30 percent of essential medicines being unavailable. There were already multiple issues with access to health care in Palestine before COVID.



P F Tinmore said:


> and education


*(COMMENT)*

Should the local institutions be inadequate for the purpose, the Occupying Power shall make arrangements for the maintenance and education, if possible by persons of their own nationality,
language and religion, of children who are orphaned or separated from their parents as a result of the war and who cannot be adequately cared for by a near relative or friend.

The Arab Palestinians claim to have a functional government.  To date, I know of no instance that the Ramallah or Gaza Governments have claimed that they are NOT capable to perform this normal governmental function.

*(EPILOG)*

UNRWA is a United Nations agency established by the General Assembly in 1949 and is mandated to provide assistance and protection to a population of some 5 million registered Palestine refugees. Its mission is to help Palestine refugees in Jordan, Lebanon, Syria, West Bank and the Gaza Strip to achieve their full potential in human development, pending a just solution to their plight. UNRWA’s services encompass education, health care, relief and social services, camp infrastructure and improvement, microfinance and emergency assistance. UNRWA is the largest UN operation in the Middle East with more than 30,000 staff. UNRWA is funded almost entirely by voluntary contributions.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> International Law states: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.


It is illegal to annex occupied territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Since the Six-Day War of 1967, I can find no record of "forcible deportations" from Israel into the West Bank or Gaza Strip.


Thousands of Palestinians have been forcibly deported from East Jerusalem. Thousands of Palestinians have been deported from area C.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Destruction of unlawful construction is not prohibited.


Where does it say that?

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> International Law states: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to annex occupied territory.
Click to expand...

What sovereign Pal territory is occupied?

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  Your position that "It is illegal to annex occupied territory" is an assumption held by many people, and those people _(and yourself)_ would be wrong. It is an exaggerated statement, wherein the actual prohibition extends from four principle reference: 

◈  *UN Charter (1945) Chapter **I*, Article 2(3): “All Members shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that peace and security, and justice are not endangered.”​​◈  UN Charter (1945) Chapter I, Article 2(4): “All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.”​​These first two references from the UN Charter are fairly clear and distinct.  But neither comes anywhere close to your premise "illegal to annex occupied territory."
​◈  Preamble *S/RES/242 (1967) 22 November 1967*:  _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,​​The Security Council Resolution 242 is ambiguous at best and does not show true intent (what ever that intend might be).  This is explained quite well in the *commentary by the Drafters of the resolution*.  There are two additional international law protocols that must be considered:  (See Articles 22 and 24, Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court;

(a)  _Nullum crimen sine lege_:​​The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.​​(b)  Non-retroactivity _ratione personae:_​
No person shall be criminally responsible under this Statute for conduct prior to the entry into force of the Statute.​
In the event of a change in the law applicable to a given case prior to a final judgement, the law more favourable to the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted shall apply.​​◈  Paragraph 1a(1) • *A/RES/25/2625  24 October 1970*, Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations (DoPIL) and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations: “Every State has the duty to refrain in its international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations. Such a threat or use of force constitutes a violation of international law and the Charter of the United Nations and shall never be employed as a means of settling international issues.“​​The General Assembly Resolution A/RES/25/2625 was never entered into force of law or individually enforceable under the law.  It is derivative from the UN Charter.



RoccoR said:


> International Law states: The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.





P F Tinmore said:


> It is illegal to annex occupied territory.


*(COMMENT)*

Your statement is bogus!  You will not find that entered anywhere within International Law.

Furthermore:  Israel did not seize any territory (formerly under the Administration of the Mandate) in either 1949 or 1967.  There was no institution or entity of Arab Palestinian Government.  What was not under the ceasefire control of the Israelis, was under the control of the Arab League (excluding the Arab Palestinians).  In 1967, no territory of Arab Palestinian Sovereignty (whatever that might be) was seized by Israel.  The West Bank, including Jerusalem, was under the sovereign control of the Jordanians and the Gaza Strip was under an Egyptian Military Governorship.

On 31 July 1988 (twenty years after the 1967 War and a half-century ago), the Jordanian Government abandon all rights and claims to the sovereignty of the West Bank, including holdings in Jerusalem.  Since that time, a Treaty of Peace has been established between Israel and Jordan.  There was no hand-off, by the Jordanians, to any institution or entity of Arab Palestinian Government, to assume control.  It was left in the hands of the Israel (equivalent to_ Terra Nullus_); the territory having been Sovereign to Jordan, and the next day not.

The expression “_*terra nullius* _” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” . . .​





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


RoccoR said:


> Destruction of unlawful construction is not prohibited.





P F Tinmore said:


> Where does it say that?
> Link?


*(COMMENT)*

So your theory is an Argument (my statement is false) because I cannot show that the corrective action to something illegal is authorized.







_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> This is intended to prevent national authorities from being put under pressure



Palestinians aren't "national authorities".


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> But neither comes anywhere close to your premise "illegal to annex occupied territory."


“International law is very clear: annexation and  territorial conquest are forbidden by the Charter of the United Nations,” said  Michael Lynk, the UN Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in the  Palestinian territory occupied since 1967. “The Security Council, beginning  with Resolution 242 in November 1967, has expressly affirmed the   inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war or force on eight  occasions, most recently in 2016.”

This reflects the seminal observation of Lassa  Oppenheim, a renowned scholar of international law, who wrote in 1917, amidst  the bloodbath of the First World War, that: “There is not an atom of  sovereignty in the authority of the occupying power.”

The Special Rapporteur observed that the absolute  prohibition against annexation applies whether the occupied territory was  acquired through a war of aggression or a defensive war.  





__





						Annexation is a flagrant violation of international law, says UN human rights expert
					

GENEVA (20 June 2019) - Recent statements by senior Israeli political leaders and US diplomats in support of the annexation of parts or all of the occupied West Bank by Israel fly in the face of the absolute prohibition against the annexation of occupied territories, a UN human rights expert...




					www.ohchr.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> “The Security Council, beginning with Resolution 242 in November 1967, has expressly affirmed the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war or force on eight occasions, most recently in 2016.”



Thank goodness!!!

Who did Israel acquire territory from? When?


----------



## San Souci

Hollie said:


> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
> 
> 
> *Article Eleven:*
> The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up. Neither a single Arab country nor all Arab countries, neither any king or president, nor all the kings and presidents, neither any organization nor all of them, be they Palestinian or Arab, possess the right to do that. Palestine is an Islamic Waqf land consecrated for Moslem generations until Judgement Day. This being so, who could claim to have the right to represent Moslem generations till Judgement Day?


Since Mohammed was a pedophile warlord and Allah is Satan ,is it any wonder? The so-called "Palistinians" colluded with Hitler. Anything else? Oh ,yes. When the UN FINALLY Recognized Israel , the terrorists who call themselves "Palistinians" deserted their homes so the Arab Empire could wipe Israel out. But something happened. The fuckin' ARABS got their asses kicked. So the people who deserted their homes to abet another genocide have no fuckin' RIGHT to that land.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> "International law is very clear: annexation and territorial conquest are forbidden by the Charter of the United Nations,”



If that's true, you might want to advise Hamas to consult an international lawyer about that waqf thing that they believe grants the right to annexation and territorial conquest of Israel. 

Or,

Is it for conveniences sake that you don't apply the law to islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

HRW calls Abbas's PA to cease security coordination with Israel | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Gaza  In a dramatic escalation representative of global outrage against Israel's tsunami of crimes against the people of occupied Palestine, New York-based Human Rights Watch has




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas condemns Israeli attacks on Christian worshippers in Jerusalem | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Gaza  Hamas Movement denounced attacking Christian worshippers on Saturday evening at the New Gate and in the Old City near the Church of the Holy Sepulcher in occupied Jerusalem




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas warns of Sheikh Jarrah evictions | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Gaza  Hamas Movement warned the Israeli occupation against any foolishness that would harm the people of the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in the occupied city of Jerusalem, and hel




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas comments on Israeli arrest of its candidate in West Bank | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Gaza  In a press release on Tuesday, Hamas, spokesperson, Fawzi Barhoum said that the detention of Hassan al-Wardiyan, a candidate in Hamas’s “Al-Quds is Our Destiny” list, is bl




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



What a whiney twat.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jordan submits documents proving Palestinian ownership of Sheikh Jarrah
					

Jordanian Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Ayman Safadi on Wednesday submitted documents to Palestinian Authority (PA) President Mahmoud Abbas proving Palestinian ownership of Jerusalem's ...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com
				




Jordanian Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Ayman Safadi on Wednesday submitted documents to Palestinian Authority (PA) President Mahmoud Abbas proving Palestinian ownership of Jerusalem's neighbourhood of Sheikh Jarrah, _Wafa_ news agency reported.


"We have provided all the documents that we have, which can help the Palestinian residents to preserve their full rights," Safadi asserted, referring to documents related to ownership of the homes in Sheikh Jarrah.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



It sure isn't a product of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Building Two New Preschools in the West Bank - Anera
					

Anera is building two new public preschools in the West Bank, where preschoolers can learn in stimulating and child-appropriate environments.




					www.anera.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Building Two New Preschools in the West Bank - Anera
> 
> 
> Anera is building two new public preschools in the West Bank, where preschoolers can learn in stimulating and child-appropriate environments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anera.org



AP classes include stabbing and IED building.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They should try to get permission to build in Mecca.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Balloon gee-had?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Not to worry. The UN’s on it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry. The UN’s on it.
Click to expand...

*Not to worry. The UN’s on it.*

Exactly!
As soon as they clear up all the forced evictions of Jews from East Jerusalem in 1948.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

House of Commons petitioned to investigate Israeli foreign recruitment inside Canada
					

The Israel lobby is staying oddly silent about a new petition before Canada’s House of Commons calling for an investigation into Israeli violations of the Foreign Enlistment Act.




					mondoweiss.net
				




Last week, Matthew Green, a parliamentarian for the New Democratic Party in Canada, submitted a petition to the justice minister calling for “a thorough investigation of those who have recruited or facilitated recruiting for the Israel Defense Forces, and, if warranted, lay charges.” The House of Commons petition cites the Foreign Enlistment Act, which forbids recruiting for foreign armed forces “within Canada.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

PNC addresses world parliaments regarding ethnic cleansing in Sheikh Jarrah | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Jerusalem  The Palestine National Council (PNC), the Palestinian parliament in exile, addressed Friday the parliaments and federations of the world regarding the crime of ethnic




					daysofpalestine.ps
				




The Palestine National Council (PNC), the Palestinian parliament in exile, addressed Friday the parliaments and federations of the world regarding the crime of ethnic cleansing committed by the Israeli occupation authorities in the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood of occupied Jerusalem.


In letters, he sent to the heads of the parliaments and federations, especially the Inter-Parliamentary Union, PNC Speaker, Saleem Al-Za’anoon, reminded of the parliaments legal and moral responsibility to condemn criminals and stop their crime of ethnic cleansing of Jerusalemites, and forcibly deporting them from their homes in Sheikh Jarrah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel’s forced eviction in Sheikh Jarrah could amount to war crimes: UN | Days Of Palestine
					

The United Nations has warned that Israel’s forced evictions in occupied East Jerusalem al-Quds could amount to war crimes.  “We call on Israel to immediately call off all forced evictions,” UN righ




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The house was liberated.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  For the Special Rapporteur (past and present) on the situation of Human Rights in the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967 → have attempted to force an aura of self-importance or halo that suggests they are relevant to the course of human events in the Middle East.  The Special Rapporteur uses a number of different techniques, the most common of which is a repetition of a statement or statements in their reports.  These changes involve very slight but spectacularly important changes to the wording.  One of the most common of these is the one repeated hereby our friend "P F Tinmore."

"The Special Rapporteur observed that the absolute  *prohibition against annexation* applies whether the occupied *territory was  acquired through a war of aggression or a defensive war*."​*See the previous Posting #3026*



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But neither comes anywhere close to your premise "illegal to annex occupied territory."
> 
> 
> 
> “International law is very clear: annexation and  territorial conquest are forbidden by the Charter of the United Nations,” said  Michael Lynk, the UN Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in the  Palestinian territory occupied since 1967. “The Security Council, beginning  with Resolution 242 in November 1967, has expressly affirmed the   inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war or force on eight  occasions, most recently in 2016.”
> 
> This reflects the seminal observation of Lassa  Oppenheim, a renowned scholar of international law, who wrote in 1917, amidst  the bloodbath of the First World War, that: “There is not an atom of  sovereignty in the authority of the occupying power.”
> 
> The Special Rapporteur observed that the absolute  prohibition against annexation applies whether the occupied territory was  acquired through a war of aggression or a defensive war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation is a flagrant violation of international law, says UN human rights expert
> 
> 
> GENEVA (20 June 2019) - Recent statements by senior Israeli political leaders and US diplomats in support of the annexation of parts or all of the occupied West Bank by Israel fly in the face of the absolute prohibition against the annexation of occupied territories, a UN human rights expert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohchr.org
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

First, UNSC Resolution S/RES/242 (1967) uses the language:

◈  "Emphasizing the inadmissibility of the *acquisition of territory by war*"​IT DOES NOT SAY:​_◈  "territory was acquired through a *war of aggression or defensive war"*_​
Second, Article 2(4) of the UN Charter does not address the issue of "acquisition at all.  

◈  "shall refrain in their international relations from *the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence *of any state,"​​The Special Rapporteurs try their best to confuse the issues.  But Lord Caradon (Hugh M. Foot)(Chief Drafter of S/RES/242) made it very plain what the intent was in that regard.  He went on to say that the use of the 1967 Boundaries was NOT to form of a permanent frontier.



			
				An Interview with Lord Caradon (1907-1990) said:
			
		

> I defend the resolution as it stands. What it states, as you know, is first the general principle of inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war. That means that you can’t justify holding onto territory merely because you conquered it. We could have said: well, you go back to the 1967 line. But I know the 1967 line, and it’s a rotten line. You couldn’t have a worse line for a permanent international boundary. It’s where the troops happened to be on a certain night in 1948. It’s got no relation to the needs of the situation.


 
The Special Rapporteurs are desperately trying to use the Charter and the UNSC Resolution as justification for their anti-Israeli position.   And Lord Caradon is no longer about to clarify the meaning.  Thus we can only go on the written records in which they are twisting the words to amplify the false, inaccurate, or misleading information relative to the intent as to the carefully worded UNSC Resolution.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Expanded
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  For the Special Rapporteur (past and present) on the situation of Human Rights in the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967 → have attempted to force an aura of self-importance or halo that suggests they are relevant to the course of human events in the Middle East.  The Special Rapporteur uses a number of different techniques, the most common of which is a repetition of a statement or statements in their reports.  These changes involve very slight but spectacularly important changes to the wording.  One of the most common of these is the one repeated hereby our friend "P F Tinmore."
> 
> "The Special Rapporteur observed that the absolute  *prohibition against annexation* applies whether the occupied *territory was  acquired through a war of aggression or a defensive war*."​*See the previous Posting #3026*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But neither comes anywhere close to your premise "illegal to annex occupied territory."
> 
> 
> 
> “International law is very clear: annexation and  territorial conquest are forbidden by the Charter of the United Nations,” said  Michael Lynk, the UN Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in the  Palestinian territory occupied since 1967. “The Security Council, beginning  with Resolution 242 in November 1967, has expressly affirmed the   inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war or force on eight  occasions, most recently in 2016.”
> 
> This reflects the seminal observation of Lassa  Oppenheim, a renowned scholar of international law, who wrote in 1917, amidst  the bloodbath of the First World War, that: “There is not an atom of  sovereignty in the authority of the occupying power.”
> 
> The Special Rapporteur observed that the absolute  prohibition against annexation applies whether the occupied territory was  acquired through a war of aggression or a defensive war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation is a flagrant violation of international law, says UN human rights expert
> 
> 
> GENEVA (20 June 2019) - Recent statements by senior Israeli political leaders and US diplomats in support of the annexation of parts or all of the occupied West Bank by Israel fly in the face of the absolute prohibition against the annexation of occupied territories, a UN human rights expert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohchr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, UNSC Resolution S/RES/242 (1967) uses the language:
> 
> ◈  "Emphasizing the inadmissibility of the *acquisition of territory by war*"​IT DOES NOT SAY:​_◈  "territory was acquired through a *war of aggression or defensive war"*_​
> Second, Article 2(4) of the UN Charter does not address the issue of "acquisition at all.
> 
> ◈  "shall refrain in their international relations from *the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence *of any state,"​​The Special Rapporteurs try their best to confuse the issues.  But Lord Caradon (Hugh M. Foot)(Chief Drafter of S/RES/242) made it very plain what the intent was in that regard.  He went on to say that the use of the 1967 Boundaries was NOT to form of a permanent frontier.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> An Interview with Lord Caradon (1907-1990) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I defend the resolution as it stands. What it states, as you know, is first the general principle of inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war. That means that you can’t justify holding onto territory merely because you conquered it. We could have said: well, you go back to the 1967 line. But I know the 1967 line, and it’s a rotten line. You couldn’t have a worse line for a permanent international boundary. It’s where the troops happened to be on a certain night in 1948. It’s got no relation to the needs of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Special Rapporteurs are desperately trying to use the Charter and the UNSC Resolution as justification for their anti-Israeli position.   And Lord Caradon is no longer about to clarify the meaning.  Thus we can only go on the written records in which they are twisting the words to amplify the false, inaccurate, or misleading information relative to the intent as to the carefully worded UNSC Resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

Holy obfuscation, Batman! What are you trying to confuse here? Resolution 242 was just word salad. How is it relevant to annexation?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Did the Jordanian authorities finance the construction of the homes owned by Jews before 1948?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  I just have to chuckle when you challenge me like this.  If you go back to *your Posting #3029* you will see where you used UNSC Resolution 242 as a reference in the same way that the UN Special Rapporteur used it. _ (See below)_



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But neither comes anywhere close to your premise "illegal to annex occupied territory."
> 
> 
> 
> “International law is very clear: annexation and  territorial conquest are forbidden by the Charter of the United Nations,” said  Michael Lynk, the UN Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in the  Palestinian territory occupied since 1967. “The Security Council, beginning  with Resolution 242 in November 1967, has expressly affirmed the  inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war or force on eight  occasions, most recently in 2016.”
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

If there is "Holy obfuscation" or "confusion" here, it is only because I swept away your usage of the UNSC Resolution.  The confusion would NOT come from me because I used it.

Again, this is an example of classic Arab Palestinian "misdirection."  If you are going to make a case for the Arab Palestinian, why don't you just use your "own words" and not the words from the likes of the UN Special Rapporteur _(drama Queens and Cry Babies)_.  You have the capacity _(I think)_ to make a much better contribution than do the UN Special Rapporteurs.

Having said that, if I were you, I would not try and justify the Arab Palestinian use of force and violence (_Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence_).   It simply does not work.  You cannot use the language of the UN Special Rapporteurs (past and present) to justify violence (_the threat or actual use of force_) as in "_*Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine*_" or the "_*There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad*_." 

It is not consistent to argue that the Arab Palestinian has an imperative to threaten the use of force - and the actual use of force and violence against Israeli territorial integrity or political independence - THEN - turn around and say that Israel has no right to defend it's established territorial integrity or political independence.​​It is not consistent to argue that the Arab Palestinians want to settle their disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that peace, security, and justice are not endangered, - THEN - turn around and advocate unrest and hatred through the incitement of hostility or violence → prohibited by Human Rights law promoted by the UN Special Rapporteurs.  ​
It simply does NOT work unless you use the same means of deceptive marketing as that used by the Snake Oil Salesman and the Flimflam artist.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It is not consistent to argue that the Arab Palestinians want to settle their disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that peace, security, and justice are not endangered,


What process is that? What would work for them?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> (_Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence_).


Was name calling your major in university?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> "_*Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine*_" or the "_*There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad*_."


That is really old. You need to update your propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> THEN - turn around and say that Israel has no right to defend it's established territorial integrity or political independence.


What is Israel's defined territory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *your Posting #3029* you will see where you used UNSC Resolution 242 as a reference





P F Tinmore said:


> “The Security Council, beginning with Resolution 242 in November 1967, has expressly affirmed the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war or force on eight occasions, most recently in 2016.”


It is interesting that the acquisition of territory by war is mentioned about the 1967 war but *never* about the Nakba.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Having said that, if I were you, I would not try and justify the Arab Palestinian use of force and violence


Now that is funny. Israel kills Palestinian civilians by the thousands, but if one or two Israelis bite the dust the terrorist cards start flying.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN - turn around and say that Israel has no right to defend it's established territorial integrity or political independence.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory?
Click to expand...

Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times. You refuse to accept that reality because it causes you such emotional distress and apparently conflicts with your politico-religious ideology.

living under a delusion that if you ignore a reality, that reality doesn’t exist, has definitions in the medical world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> why don't you just use your "own words"


Then everyone asks for a link. Often times I can't remember where I obtaineda piece of knowledge. It is just a cumulative thing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN - turn around and say that Israel has no right to defend it's established territorial integrity or political independence.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times. You refuse to accept that reality because it causes you such emotional distress and apparently conflicts with your politico-religious ideology.
> 
> living under a delusion that if you ignore a reality, that reality doesn’t exist, has definitions in the medical world.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times.


Indeed, but Israel still has no defined territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, if I were you, I would not try and justify the Arab Palestinian use of force and violence
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is funny. Israel kills Palestinian civilians by the thousands, but if one or two Israelis bite the dust the terrorist cards start flying.
Click to expand...

Now that is funny… in a mordant way. Your Islamic terrorist heroes preach the glory of death in the gee-had and you press your children into the service of dying as “martyrs”. When Israel responds to Islamic terrorist attacks, you recoil in shocked surprise at the results.

It is an act of war when the the “country of Pal’istan”, which as you insist was invented by the Treaty of Lausanne, attacks another nation.

Got your Pom Poms ready?









						Abbas wants more blood | PMW Analysis
					

Following days of intense Palestinian rioting in Jerusalem and a night in which 205 Palestinians and 17 Israeli police officers were injured, instead of calling for calm, Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah party yesterday publicized a call for increased rioting and violence




					www.palwatch.org
				




Following days of intense Palestinian rioting in Jerusalem and a night in which 205 Palestinians and 17 Israeli police officers were injured, instead of calling for calm, Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah party yesterday publicized a call for increased rioting and violence.



> “The Fatah Movement with all its elements and leadership calls *to continue this uprising*… [Israeli policy] will lead to a comprehensive confrontation in all the Palestinian lands, including a reexamination of the rules of engagement… *Fatah calls on everyone to raise the level of confrontation* in the coming days and hours in the Palestinian lands, the points of friction, and the settlers’ roads.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN - turn around and say that Israel has no right to defend it's established territorial integrity or political independence.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times. You refuse to accept that reality because it causes you such emotional distress and apparently conflicts with your politico-religious ideology.
> 
> living under a delusion that if you ignore a reality, that reality doesn’t exist, has definitions in the medical world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but Israel still has no defined territory.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you appear to be suffering from a delusional disorder.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you just use your "own words"
> 
> 
> 
> Then everyone asks for a link. Often times I can't remember where I obtaineda piece of knowledge. It is just a cumulative thing.
Click to expand...

Indeed, it is just a lack of knowledge thing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN - turn around and say that Israel has no right to defend it's established territorial integrity or political independence.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times. You refuse to accept that reality because it causes you such emotional distress and apparently conflicts with your politico-religious ideology.
> 
> living under a delusion that if you ignore a reality, that reality doesn’t exist, has definitions in the medical world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but Israel still has no defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you appear to be suffering from a delusional disorder.
Click to expand...

Is that why every map of Israel shows armistice lines?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN - turn around and say that Israel has no right to defend it's established territorial integrity or political independence.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Israel's defined territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times. You refuse to accept that reality because it causes you such emotional distress and apparently conflicts with your politico-religious ideology.
> 
> living under a delusion that if you ignore a reality, that reality doesn’t exist, has definitions in the medical world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s defined territory, meaning the nation’s borders and sovereign territory has been addressed for you dozens of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but Israel still has no defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you appear to be suffering from a delusional disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why every map of Israel shows armistice lines?
Click to expand...

Indeed, your delusional disorder needs treatment. Do you recall the border agreements Israel signed with neighboring Arab nations, which, when supplied to you were rejected as not existing?

That was a real hoot.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: As long as the Arab Palestinian cannot be pleased with any outcome other than the one they submit, they will not invoke a peaceful means.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not consistent to argue that the Arab Palestinians want to settle their disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that peace, security, and justice are not endangered,
> 
> 
> 
> What process is that? What would work for them?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians have not identified a means of peaceful resolution without attaching a precondition.



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> RoccoR said:
> (_Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence_).
> 
> 
> 
> Was name calling your major in university?
Click to expand...




			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> RoccoR said:
> "_Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine_" or the "_There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad_."
Click to expand...

That is really old. You need to update your propaganda.[/quote]

*(COMMENT)*

You use that "name-calling" shick quite frequently.  Are you denying that the terminology is incorrectly applied?  These are behaviors and activities - not an _ad hominem_ noun nomenclature.  I use this language becausse3 it is applicable to the discussion and because different factions within the group of Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) refer to themselves as they wish the world to see them.  But, NOT as they truly are.
*₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪*​The Arab Palestinians see themselves and their position on "Armed Struggle" in direct opposition to any sort of peaceful settlement.  They do NOT see themselves in the broader class of Criminal Activist and Political Conspirators with the special circumstance of "Murder for Hire."  In general, the HoAP activities are subject to punishment under *Article 68 of the Geneva Convention* (Customary and International Humanitarian Law).


			
				Electronic Intifada said:
			
		

> These two points — that people under colonial and foreign domination have the right to *use armed struggle* against their oppressors and that this specifically applies to the Palestinian people — has been repeatedly reaffirmed in a myriad of United Nations resolutions. These include UNGAResolution A/RES/3246 (XXIX; 29 November 1974), UNGA Resolution A/RES/33/24 (29 November 1978), UNGA Resolution A/RES/34/44 (23 November 1979), UNGA Resolution A/RES/35/35 (14 November 1980), UNGA Resolution A/RES/36/9 (28 October 1981), and many others. While these resolutions, coming from the General Assembly do not carry the weight of law per se, they do reflect the views of the majority of the world’s sovereign states, which is the basis of customary international law. So although General Assembly resolutions are not legally binding in of themselves, when they address legal issues they do accurately reflect the customary international legal opinion among the majority of the world’s sovereign states.
> *SOURCE:* *Palestine: Legitimate Armed Resistance vs. Terrorism* • 2004 • By John Sigler



While most people associate the solution of "Jihad" with the Covenant of 1988, the language is still current and found in Paragraph 23 of the HAMAS General Prinicles and Policies of 2017.



			
				[B]The Islamic Resistance Movement “Hamas[/B] said:
			
		

> Resistance and jihad for the liberation of Palestine will remain a legitimate right, a duty and an honour for all the sons and daughters of our people and our Ummah.
> SOURCE:  *General Principles and Policies • HAMAS*



I'm in the 21st Century and not still stuck in the dogma of themid-20th Century HoAP.


			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> RoccoR said:
> THEN - turn around and say that Israel has no right to defend it's established territorial integrity or political independence.
Click to expand...

What is Israel's defined territory?[/quote]
*(COMMENT)*

I thought we just went over this:

(REFERENCES)​​◈  23 January 2020 Posting # 374​​◈ 20 September 2020 Posting #290​​◈ 11 November 2020 Posting #955​✦ Franco-British Convention of 23 December 1920​
Posting #631 and more recently Posting #1356.

◈ Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement Oslo II (1995) Map 6 •​​◈ Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel •​​◈ Golan Heights Law •​​◈ Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace w/MAP (1979) •​​◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) •​​◈ Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon •​





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:   When you speak of the Armistice Lines, you are actually talking about the 1948 Conflict.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *your Posting #3029* you will see where you used UNSC Resolution 242 as a reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Security Council, beginning with Resolution 242 in November 1967, has expressly affirmed the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war or force on eight occasions, most recently in 2016.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is interesting that the acquisition of territory by war is mentioned about the 1967 war but *never* about the Nakba.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The 1948 Conflict involving the Arab League incursion is what it is.  The 1967 Conflict was merely an extension of the 1948 Conflict.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The 1948 Conflict involving the Arab League incursion is what it is. The


I didn't say the 1948 war. That was different than the Nakba. The Nakba started before 1948 and continues today.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1948 Conflict involving the Arab League incursion is what it is. The
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the 1948 war. That was different then the Nakba. The Nakba started before 1948 and continues today.
Click to expand...

Such emotional, irrational outbursts serve what purpose?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians have not identified a means of peaceful resolution without attaching a precondition.


Nice duck. What preconditions.

Israel has major preconditions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> As long as the Arab Palestinian cannot be pleased with any outcome other than the one they submit, they will not invoke a peaceful means.


What peaceful means are available?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  The situation in the Middle East is not centered on the Israeli or the Arab Palestinian.  And the "*Quartet*" (*Envoys from the European Union, the Russian Federation, the United States, and the United Nations*)(_since 2016__*)*_ has not been there to enforce or impose peace, but rather to set the conditions for peace.  And by setting the conditions for peace, we don't necessarily mean playing nice with the parties to the peace.  Being benevolent and nice → does not always work.

❖ *Joint Press Statement of the Middle East Quartet Envoys* May 2021​_The Envoys express deep concern over the daily clashes and violence in East Jerusalem, in particular last night’s confrontations between Palestinians and Israeli security forces at Haram Al-Sharif/Temple Mount. We are alarmed by the provocative statements made by some political groups, as well as the launching of rockets and the resumption of incendiary balloons from Gaza towards Israel, and attacks on Palestinian farmland in the West Bank._​​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1948 Conflict involving the Arab League incursion is what it is. The
Click to expand...




			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> I didn't say the 1948 war. That was different than the Nakba. The Nakba started before 1948 and continues today.


*(COMMENT)*

And this is an example of "indecipherable content and meaning within the message."  Much like a doctor's prescription, you know it says something, just not understood.  It says what it is not, but not what it is...



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> RoccoR said:
> The Arab Palestinians have not identified a means of peaceful resolution without attaching a precondition.
Click to expand...




			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Nice duck. What preconditions.\
> Israel has major preconditions.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, I read that same quote from the Middle East Monitor (8 DEC 2020):
Abbas facilitates Israel's 'no preconditions' condition for negotiations​If Abbas agrees to negotiations without preconditions, he would do well to remember all the preconditions which Israel has already imposed on the Palestinian people. Ashkenazi's statement is not a requirement, but an assertion of fact, bolstered by the knowledge that no diplomatic entity involved in the negotiations will contradict Israel's expansionist agenda.​
The pre-conditions for the next attempt at discussions have NOT _(obviously)_ been established since the Protocol for the "Talks" has not been established _(Meeting With or without preconditions)_.




			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> RoccoR said:
> As long as the Arab Palestinian cannot be pleased with any outcome other than the one they submit, they will not invoke a peaceful means.
Click to expand...




			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> What peaceful means are available?


*(COMMENT)*

The Principle is that: 

Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, _*including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States*_.
States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by *negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement,* resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the dispute.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Principle is that:


That didn't say anything. Where to go? Who to see? It isn't about disputes. It is about rights. Rights are not negotiable.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Principle is that:
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't say anything. Where to go? Who to see? It isn't about disputes. It is about rights. Rights are not negotiable.
Click to expand...

Curious comment “it is about rights”. Rights of the non-Moslem under Islamic majority tule tend to be a waking nightmare of persecution and subjugation.

What rights are extended to Jews under the Hamas Charter?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, but Israel still has no defined territory.



Israel's neigboring nations disagree with your claim.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

It looks like there’s finally daylight between U.S. and Israel– thanks to American progressives
					

The era of Israeli impunity in U.S. politics may finally be ending, as Sen. Van Hollen praises UN report on Palestine and Rep. Watson Coleman calls for Israeli “accountability.”




					mondoweiss.net
				




At a time when Israeli violence is shattering Palestinian lives and dreams once again, an important political development is taking place in the United States. Some American leaders are *not* taking Israel’s side to the hilt for the simple reason that the Democratic Party base is aroused and angry over the persecution of Palestinians, and the mainstream media are reflecting that view.


The progressive base is at last making itself heard in Congress, and the White House hears the echoes. While no one should be celebrating this moment, we need to acknowledge a grassroots victory that appears to be reshaping American politics and, ultimately, policy. The era of Israeli impunity in U.S. politics appears to be coming to an end with Israel’s violent response to Palestinian protests.


----------



## BS Filter

P F Tinmore said:


> It looks like there’s finally daylight between U.S. and Israel– thanks to American progressives
> 
> 
> The era of Israeli impunity in U.S. politics may finally be ending, as Sen. Van Hollen praises UN report on Palestine and Rep. Watson Coleman calls for Israeli “accountability.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a time when Israeli violence is shattering Palestinian lives and dreams once again, an important political development is taking place in the United States. Some American leaders are *not* taking Israel’s side to the hilt for the simple reason that the Democratic Party base is aroused and angry over the persecution of Palestinians, and the mainstream media are reflecting that view.
> 
> 
> The progressive base is at last making itself heard in Congress, and the White House hears the echoes. While no one should be celebrating this moment, we need to acknowledge a grassroots victory that appears to be reshaping American politics and, ultimately, policy. The era of Israeli impunity in U.S. politics appears to be coming to an end with Israel’s violent response to Palestinian protests.


Firing rockets at Israeli civilians isn't "protest".  Stupid fucking terrorist sympathizer.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> It looks like there’s finally daylight between U.S. and Israel– thanks to American progressives
> 
> 
> The era of Israeli impunity in U.S. politics may finally be ending, as Sen. Van Hollen praises UN report on Palestine and Rep. Watson Coleman calls for Israeli “accountability.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a time when Israeli violence is shattering Palestinian lives and dreams once again, an important political development is taking place in the United States. Some American leaders are *not* taking Israel’s side to the hilt for the simple reason that the Democratic Party base is aroused and angry over the persecution of Palestinians, and the mainstream media are reflecting that view.
> 
> 
> The progressive base is at last making itself heard in Congress, and the White House hears the echoes. While no one should be celebrating this moment, we need to acknowledge a grassroots victory that appears to be reshaping American politics and, ultimately, policy. The era of Israeli impunity in U.S. politics appears to be coming to an end with Israel’s violent response to Palestinian protests.


Israel violence ? Did you really expect Israel to just sit and do nothing while rockets are fired like that? It’s the same old story, Hamas sends a barrage of rockets into Israel, Israel retaliates and pro Palestinians propagandists like yourself start complaining of “ Israeli Violenece”.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Expanded
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  You try to use that • "it is all about rights"• like it is some kind of shield.  It is not.  



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Principle is that:
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't say anything. Where to go? Who to see? It isn't about disputes. It is about rights. Rights are not negotiable.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You are just making excuses.  

As a matter of fact, the newest _*INTERNATIONAL DISPUTE RESOLUTION PROCEDURES*_ (_Including Mediation and Arbitration Rules_) Rules were just recently amended and became Effective March 1, 2021.

I don't practice law (I'm not a lawyer), but even I know enough to tell you that there are entire libraries devoted to the subject.  And if I were to attempt to set out every single aspect of this nonsense argument the Arab Palestinians postulate that they have this right to armed struggle and terrorism, there would not be enough bandwidth in all of the USMB to write it down.

But I have to say that this lame excuse (_Where to go? Who to see?_) - or - this idea that the undefined "right" you are talking about some "right"  that grants some special advantage to the Arab Palestinian, is absolutely ridiculous.  You are being ridiculous.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Islamic terrorist gee-had attacks will draw a response.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Expanded
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  You try to use that • "it is all about rights"• like it is some kind of shield.  It is not.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Principle is that:
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't say anything. Where to go? Who to see? It isn't about disputes. It is about rights. Rights are not negotiable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are just making excuses.
> 
> As a matter of fact, the newest _*INTERNATIONAL DISPUTE RESOLUTION PROCEDURES*_ (_Including Mediation and Arbitration Rules_) Rules were just recently amended and became Effective March 1, 2021.
> 
> I don't practice law (I'm not a lawyer), but even I know enough to tell you that there are entire libraries devoted to the subject.  And if I were to attempt to set out every single aspect of this nonsense argument the Arab Palestinians postulate that they have this right to armed struggle and terrorism, there would not be enough bandwidth in all of the USMB to write it down.
> 
> But I have to say that this lame excuse (_Where to go? Who to see?_) - or - this idea that the undefined "right" you are talking about some "right"  that grants some special advantage to the Arab Palestinian, is absolutely ridiculous.  You are being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

You say that the Palestinians should take a different avenue of approach. When I ask you what that might be, you come up blank.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Expanded
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  You try to use that • "it is all about rights"• like it is some kind of shield.  It is not.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Principle is that:
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't say anything. Where to go? Who to see? It isn't about disputes. It is about rights. Rights are not negotiable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are just making excuses.
> 
> As a matter of fact, the newest _*INTERNATIONAL DISPUTE RESOLUTION PROCEDURES*_ (_Including Mediation and Arbitration Rules_) Rules were just recently amended and became Effective March 1, 2021.
> 
> I don't practice law (I'm not a lawyer), but even I know enough to tell you that there are entire libraries devoted to the subject.  And if I were to attempt to set out every single aspect of this nonsense argument the Arab Palestinians postulate that they have this right to armed struggle and terrorism, there would not be enough bandwidth in all of the USMB to write it down.
> 
> But I have to say that this lame excuse (_Where to go? Who to see?_) - or - this idea that the undefined "right" you are talking about some "right"  that grants some special advantage to the Arab Palestinian, is absolutely ridiculous.  You are being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that the Palestinians should take a different avenue of approach. When I ask you what that might be, you come up blank.
Click to expand...

After decades of Pally failure, why would you want to risk a different approach?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Why there will be no peace in the ME.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Why there will be no peace in the ME.*


Notice they are too candy ass to talk to Hamas. Everybody else.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why there will be no peace in the ME.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they are too candy ass to talk to Hamas. Everybody else.
Click to expand...

Will the WH allow you to participate with your Hamas Pom Poms?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why there will be no peace in the ME.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they are too candy ass to talk to Hamas. Everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will the WH allow you to participate with your Hamas Pom Poms?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why there will be no peace in the ME.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they are too candy ass to talk to Hamas. Everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will the WH allow you to participate with your Hamas Pom Poms?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hurt feelings?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why there will be no peace in the ME.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they are too candy ass to talk to Hamas. Everybody else.
Click to expand...

It's nice to know Hamas just spent a billion dollars on artillery instead of making the lives of their "constituents" better.
It's also nice to know that Hamas placed their artillery in the homes of their "constituents", knowing the IDF would render their "constituents" homeless.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

UK: Hundreds of protesters join London rally in support of Palestinians​


----------



## P F Tinmore

What can stop Palestinians being evicted from Sheikh Jarrah? | Inside Story​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Free Palestine Protest met with Counter-Protest in NYC​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

LIVE: Protest in support of Palestine takes place in Paris despite ban from authorities​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



If you needed more proof Tlaib is a moron.......


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

LIVE: Pro-Palestine demonstrators rally in Berlin on 'Nakba Day'​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Menendez is ‘deeply troubled’ by Israel killing ‘innocent civilians’, while Schumer has gone silent
					

Chuck Schumer once called for Gaza to be “strangled.” Now the NY senator is silent as progressive Democrats decry Israeli onslaught and Schumer’s potential adversary in 2022, AOC, brands Israel an “apartheid state.”




					mondoweiss.net
				




The amazing news from the last day domestically is that Israel’s routine slaughter of Palestinians to put down an uprising i*s No Longer Routine* in the U.S. mainstream. Yesterday there were demonstrations across the country, and Democratic politicians are heeding the American street.

The two leading pro-Israel Democratic senators are 1, Robert Menendez, who expressed sharp criticism of Israel and 2, Chuck Schumer, who has gone silent.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rox Tv News "Free Palestine" With Rudy Hill Special Guest : Rashida Tlaib​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Bernie Sanders Condemns Biden's Illegal Aid To Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


A celebration of the assumed inflow of welfare dollars to the Islamic terrorists in Gaza?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Amira Hass: Israeli Bombs Are Wiping Out Entire Palestinian Families. It’s No Accident.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Amira Hass: Israeli Bombs Are Wiping Out Entire Palestinian Families. It’s No Accident.​



Israeli Bombs Are Wiping Out Entire Palestinian Families. It’s No Accident.​
What is it when Hamas rockets fall short and wipe out entire Palestinian families?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## LA RAM FAN

the paid shills of  Israel that troll this section will never talk about this.









						Ex-Israeli Pilot: 'Our Army Is a Terrorist Organisation Run by War Criminals' - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version).  Visit and follow us on Instagram at @crg_globalresearch. *** A former Israeli Air Force pilot, Yonatan Shapira, has described the...




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tensions as Pro-Israel rally met by pro-Palestine counter-protest in Dallas​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Amazing Free Palestine Protest Against Israel in Pakistan​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Cable News Stuns With Accurate Reporting On The Israeli-Palestinian Crisis​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Amazing Free Palestine Protest Against Israel in Pakistan​



Any protests against Hamas in Pakistan?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing Free Palestine Protest Against Israel in Pakistan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any protests against Hamas in Pakistan?
Click to expand...

Why? Hamas aren't terrorists in Pakistan. They are only terrorists to the name callers in the West.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing Free Palestine Protest Against Israel in Pakistan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any protests against Hamas in Pakistan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Hamas aren't terrorists in Pakistan. They are only terrorists to the name callers in the West.
Click to expand...


*Why? Hamas aren't terrorists in Pakistan. *

But Hamas are terrorists in many other places.

Israel isn't a terrorist in Pakistan. Why protest?


----------



## P F Tinmore

FULL SHOW: Thousands across US join movement for Palestinian liberation​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> FULL SHOW: Thousands across US join movement for Palestinian liberation​


That'll happen. Like islamic terrorist elections will happen.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus
> 
> *


Incredibly stupid.  Israelis don't speak Arab.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Bernie Sanders Condemns Biden's Illegal Aid To Israel​


Ali Veshi the peaceful protest guy.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

"The World Is Seeing What It’s Like to be Palestinian"


----------



## P F Tinmore

‘The Beautiful Face of Gaza’; Why Israel Bombed Samir Mansour’s Library (PHOTOS)
					

Last Tuesday, an Israeli air raid turned Samir Mansour’s library into a heap of rubble after serving for many years as a primary intellectual source for Palestinian authors, researchers, and students.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				




Last Tuesday, an Israeli air raid turned Samir Mansour’s library into a heap of rubble after serving for many years as a primary intellectual source for Palestinian authors, researchers, and students. 


Prior to the destruction of the library, a reader could find an endless list of books, whether scholarly books, religious volumes, or a large number of translated international works – Russian literature, English novels, or South American authors.


But it all ended at about 5 AM on Tuesday, May 18. Samir Mansour, the owner of the library, was sitting watching television when he learned that the Israeli military had made a telephone call to warn Palestinians that the entire building was about to be bombed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Legal Experts Call on ICC Prosecutor to Immediately Start Investigation into Israeli War Crimes
					

International legal scholars and advocates sent a letter to ICC Prosecutor urging her to immediately start an investigation into Israeli war crimes.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Trump and Pompeo are gone.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and Pompeo are gone.
Click to expand...

As are so many of your islamic terrorist heroes..


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and Pompeo are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As are so many of your islamic terrorist heroes..
Click to expand...

Israel has been playing Whack-A-Mole forever. It doesn't change anything.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and Pompeo are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As are so many of your islamic terrorist heroes..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has been playing Whack-A-Mole forever. It doesn't change anything.
Click to expand...

It changes things for the whacked moles.


----------



## Hollie

Mole no more.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Mole no more.


Israel has been doing that forever and has not won yet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mole no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been doing that forever and has not won yet.
Click to expand...


Israel keeps getting bigger....Palestine keeps getting smaller.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Human Rights Group B’Tselem: Israel Is Committing War Crimes by Killing Civilians in Gaza​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jordan: Expulsion of Sheikh Jarrah Families is 'War Crime' - Palestine Chronicle
					

Safadi said that the forced expulsion of Palestinians in occupied East Jerusalem's Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood is a war crime.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan: Expulsion of Sheikh Jarrah Families is 'War Crime' - Palestine Chronicle
> 
> 
> Safadi said that the forced expulsion of Palestinians in occupied East Jerusalem's Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.palestinechronicle.com



_the issue of Sheikh Jarrah should be addressed in accordance with the principle that the Israeli side has no right to forcefully displace Palestinians from their homes._

Like the Jordanian side didn't displace anyone between 1948-1967.......DURR.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Human Rights Group B’Tselem: Israel Is Committing War Crimes by Killing Civilians in Gaza​


The islamic terrorists initiated hostilities.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Abby Martin Wins Historic Free Speech BDS Lawsuit​


----------



## P F Tinmore

AP's Sacking Of Pro-Palestinian Jewish Journalist Backfires​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> AP's Sacking Of Pro-Palestinian Jewish Journalist Backfires​



Heinous harassment? Hilarious!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Palestinian Loss of Land: The Myth of the 4 Maps​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Do the Pally's now self-identify as being black?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Pally's now self-identify as being black?
Click to expand...

No.
How is Black Lives Matter changing the US conversation on Palestine? | The Stream​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Pally's now self-identify as being black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> How is Black Lives Matter changing the US conversation on Palestine? | The Stream​
Click to expand...


Blacks hate dem some Jews.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Pally's now self-identify as being black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> How is Black Lives Matter changing the US conversation on Palestine? | The Stream​
Click to expand...

Do the Pally's now self-identify as being black?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rutgers faculty stand in solidarity with the Palestinian people
					

Rutgers University faculty condemns Israel’s military assault against the Palestinian people and joins all colleagues committed to combatting racism, colonialism, and settler colonialism.




					mondoweiss.net
				




A ceasefire does not end the colonial conditions of structural violence and inequality that Palestinians live under. The fifteen year siege of and systemic war on Gaza are part of a long-standing effort to isolate, dehumanize, and punish Palestinians for resisting decades of occupation and what UN ESCWA, Human Rights Watch and the Israeli human rights organization B’tselem, have called an Israeli Apartheid regime.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Middle East Christians denounce state-sanctioned violence in Gaza and Jerusalem
					

A rundown of the latest statements from leading ecclesiastical organizations condemning Israeli aggressions in Gaza and Jerusalem.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Palestinian protesters rally in Washington, demand sanctions on Israel​


----------



## Hollie

*Pro Pally terrorist march was a bust.*

Waving Jordanian flags.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mac-7

montelatici said:


> Here is one that is astonishing. Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.


I didnt see any Israeli on uniform attacking American students


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Do the academics stand in solidarity with acts of Islamic terrorism?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Send an email to Linda advising that the population of New York is about 8 million people. I’m not convinced all of that number stands with Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Hamas does like to hide behind children.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Hamas hiding behind children is not funny.
But as a muslim, you have no issue with muslim war crimes, do you?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Iranian Mullocrats are having a laugh.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Oh noes!
30 phone calls!!!
I hope their feelz are ok.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

I really didn't see the point in focusing on India in the linked article. We in the west generally are guilty of financing Pally terrorism. Less than a year ago when we had a real president, ir was an obvious choice that the Great Satan having lavished  billions of dollars to misfits and retrogrades provided no measurable benefit to the US. so the welfare prize was ended. 






			India & the world must declare Hamas terrorists, only then it’ll stop getting funds, Israel says
		


India & the world must declare Hamas terrorists, only then it’ll stop getting funds, Israel says​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

11 Examples — No IHRA
					

The misleading IHRA antisemitism definition comes with a list of 11 examples. One of their so-called examples of antisemitism includes “claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavour”. Over the course of 11 days, IJV shared these 11 examples of how the state of Israel is inde




					www.noihra.ca


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why do you feel she owned that house?

If you don't pay rent for 40 years, you don't magically become the owner.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

This Time May Be Different: on the UN commission of inquiry investigating violations in the occupied Palestinian territory
					

Thanks to a rapidly changing political context the new UN Human Rights Council commission announced on May 27th may be different from those in the past — this one may actually help hold Israel accountable.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Hurt feelings?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Palestinian Authority rounds up activists​
Definitely time for Hamas to dust off their military uniforms and “do an Islam” on the West Bank.

“From the River to _the_ _Sea_ Mahmoud’s Presidential Jet”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


_Genocide_™

All slogans, all the time™


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt feelings?
Click to expand...

It is illegal to attack journalists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Genocide_™
> 
> All slogans, all the time™
Click to expand...

It's true. Look it up.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to attack journalists.
Click to expand...

No reason to believe any journalist was attacked.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Genocide_™
> 
> All slogans, all the time™
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true. Look it up.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to attack journalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to believe any journalist was attacked.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to attack journalists.
Click to expand...


*It is illegal to attack journalists.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Restoring funding to UNRWA is a criminal waste of money
					

The federal government has announced that it is considering restoring Canadian funding to UNRWA. It says that UNRWA ( the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine) has changed.




					www.thesuburban.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Longtime Israel advocate Wittes says Biden must address ‘collective punishment’ of Palestinians
					

The Israel lobby is under huge pressure these days as the Democratic Party base becomes more sympathetic to Palestinians, and a recent pro-Israel event demonstrated the surprising progressive shift.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

https://lawanddisorder.org/wp-content/uploads/lawanddisorder20210531.mp3


----------



## Hollie

How does Israel always become successful against Hamas?
​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## themirrorthief

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus
> 
> *


we get it, you hate jews...Hitler is so proud of you as he fries in Hell


----------



## themirrorthief

montelatici said:


> *Former ICC official says Israel will be convicted of war crimes*
> 
> May 31, 2017
> 
> The former prosecutor of the International Criminal Court (ICC) Luis Moreno Ocampo has said that the investigation being carried out by the ICC concerning the issue of Israeli settlements in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, will most likely result in condemnation of Israeli officials since the establishment of settlements is considered a continuing war crime.
> 
> He added that the settlements constitute a clear legal violation of the Rome Statute and the rules of international law, which prohibit an occupying power from transferring its civilian population to an occupied territory.
> 
> Former ICC official says Israel will be convicted of war crimes


big bad jews always kicking the ass of sweet innocent little arabs...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Rep. Cori Bush’s (D-Missouri) statements in support of Palestinians during the most recent uprising are a significant intervention in the US Israel-Palestine debate. In particular, she references the term apartheid to illustrate comparable structures of oppression at work in both contemporary Israel-Palestine and Ferguson, Missouri, while her support for Palestinians speaks to the organic nature of Black-Palestinian solidarity. Moreover, Rep. Bush’s co-sponsoring bill H.R.2590 represents a legislative way to impose conditions on US military aid to Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


I think it's important to talk about Pally thievery, terrorist acts and corruption.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

‘Mowing the Grass’ no more: How Palestinian resistance altered the equation
					

The 11-day Israeli war on the besieged Gaza Strip fundamentally altered Israel’s relationship to the Palestinian Resistance, in all of its manifestations.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_and what rights groups have called Israel’s attempts to “Judaize” the city._

Oh no!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and what rights groups have called Israel’s attempts to “Judaize” the city._
> 
> Oh no!
Click to expand...

I believe it is Israel that says that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and what rights groups have called Israel’s attempts to “Judaize” the city._
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is Israel that says that.
Click to expand...


Well, after Jordan kicked out all the Jews after 1949, I think it's only fair that they move back in.
Are you behind on your rent? I'd hate for the Jews to evict you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and what rights groups have called Israel’s attempts to “Judaize” the city._
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is Israel that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, after Jordan kicked out all the Jews after 1949, I think it's only fair that they move back in.
> Are you behind on your rent? I'd hate for the Jews to evict you.
Click to expand...

Take that up with Jordan.

I don't rent.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Take that up with Jordan.



Nah, I'll just laugh at those whining that Jews are living in their capital.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Funny cartoon.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


No Jews. The usual Arab-Moslem apartheid.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

As Black Americans and Palestinians rise up against racist state violence, they’re brutally repressed by militarized police.
Law enforcement in the US and apartheid Israel share worst practices of surveillance, racial profiling and repression.
End the DeadlyExchange


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Racist Arabs-Moslems


----------



## Hollie

Gee-had. Losing since 632 AD


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


These staged confrontations are funny. 


Where is Shirley Temper?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

LPHR and Addameer Significant Update on Israel's Military Detention and Prosecution of Three Female Palestinian Students from Birzeit University
					

London and Ramallah, 16 June 2021 - Lawyers for Palestinian Human Rights (LPHR) and Addameer Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association (Addameer) p




					addameer.org
				




*London and Ramallah, 16 June 2021 *- Lawyers for Palestinian Human Rights (*LPHR*) and Addameer Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association (*Addameer*) provide a significant update on the arbitrary military detention by Israel's military authorities of three young female Palestinian Birzeit University students.


Layan, Elyaa, and Ruba have each received criminal convictions and varying excessive sentences by an Israeli military court based on exercising their basic human rights by participating in and affiliating with a democratic student association at Birzeit University. They also received suspended sentences on each of their charges for a period of five years.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> LPHR and Addameer Significant Update on Israel's Military Detention and Prosecution of Three Female Palestinian Students from Birzeit University
> 
> 
> London and Ramallah, 16 June 2021 - Lawyers for Palestinian Human Rights (LPHR) and Addameer Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association (Addameer) p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addameer.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *London and Ramallah, 16 June 2021 *- Lawyers for Palestinian Human Rights (*LPHR*) and Addameer Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association (*Addameer*) provide a significant update on the arbitrary military detention by Israel's military authorities of three young female Palestinian Birzeit University students.
> 
> 
> Layan, Elyaa, and Ruba have each received criminal convictions and varying excessive sentences by an Israeli military court based on exercising their basic human rights by participating in and affiliating with a democratic student association at Birzeit University. They also received suspended sentences on each of their charges for a period of five years.


What varying excessive sentences?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Jan Kavan: "International law has been violated by these evictions in East Jerusalem"​


----------



## P F Tinmore

As Palestinians Demand Answers, the PA has Nothing Left but Tyranny
					

“Asking Israel for help through security coordination is one of the PA's worst moves yet. It does, however, expose a truth that the PA would prefer to keep hidden: in the absence of legitimacy, it has nothing left but tyranny,” writes Ramona Wadi.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				




The Palestinian Authority might not have envisaged that the killing of Nizar Banat by its security services would have unleashed such a response from the Palestinian people. Ongoing demonstrations and calls for PA leader Mahmoud Abbas to step down have been met with further violence by the security forces, and the Palestinian leadership is showing no sign of quitting.


The possibility of an upsurge in demonstrations once the commission of inquiry into Banat’s killing is made public has set out the PA’s strategy: respond to the legitimate demands of the Palestinian people with violence. The PA’s Justice Minister, Mohammed Al-Shalaldeh, declared Banat’s death to be “unnatural” and acknowledged that physical violence had been meted out against him, but he concluded that the cause of death was “neurological shock, which resulted in acute heart and pulmonary failure.” Banat’s death, Al-Shalaldeh added, “was an exceptional case and not part of a pattern carried out by the PA against its critics.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

‘Putting Lipstick on a Pig’: Why Washington is Fawning over Israel’s New Government
					

While the Americans and the Israelis are busy engaging in the ever-familiar ritual of ‘putting lipstick on a pig’, the Palestinians remain irrelevant in all of this, as their political aspirations continue to be discounted, and their freedom delayed.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				




When former US President Barack Obama used an old cliché to denigrate his political opponent, the late US Senator, John McCain, he triggered a political controversy lasting several days.


“You can put lipstick on a pig, but it’s still a pig,” Obama said at a campaign event in 2008. The maxim indicates that superficial changes have no bearings on outcomes and that modifying our facade does not alter who we really are.


American politicians are an authority on the subject. They are experts on artificial, rhetorical and, ultimately, shallow change. Once again, Washington’s political make-up artists are busy at work.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A convoy of bulldozers, excavators and trucks loaded with construction equipment provided by Egypt arrives at the Palestinian side of Rafah crossing, southern Gaza, on 4 June. Egypt sent an aid convoy to Gaza to “prepare the ground for reconstruction” following widespread destruction during the Israeli offensive the previous month. Egypt’s heavily secured Rafah crossing is the Gaza Strip’s only passage to the outside world not directly controlled by Israel.

 Abed Deeb APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

I WENT TO THE PALESTINE PROTEST IN LONDON  this is what happened...​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Israel & Pro-Palestine demonstrations on Nakba Day in Frankfurt/Main - Mai 15th 2021​


----------



## P F Tinmore

JS: March-NAKBA DAY 73: Defend Palestine from the river to the sea. "Free, Free Palestine."​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

The violence against Palestinians in Gaza doesn’t stop when the bombs stop falling​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They had decades to pay their rent.

Did they forget?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why were they building without a permit?

Did they forget?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



* an Israeli soldier tore up Palestinian books*

Were they all books about killing Jews and 72 virgins?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Were the farmers planting rockets and digging terror tunnels?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Pocan asks why Israel lobbying group doesn’t mention country in its Nina Turner attack ads
					

Wisconsin Rep. Mark Pocan asked on Twitter why Democratic Majority for Israel’s attack ads against Nina Turner don’t mention Israel. Recent polling clearly shows why: support for the country is dropping among Democratic voters.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Writer from East Jerusalem goes viral for speaking out about conflict between Israelis and Palest…​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Settlers Took Half Her Home, Now They Want More​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Settlers Took Half Her Home, Now They Want More​



She didn't pay rent, for decades.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Settlers Took Half Her Home, Now They Want More​



Why rent, when you can squat?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Why was Abu occupying an Israeli prison?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel-Palestine: The double standard in American newsrooms​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Authority doubles down on violent crackdown
					

Prominent activists among PA detainees.




					electronicintifada.net
				




The names of Palestinians arrested by the PA in recent days are not unfamiliar.

Some are prominent activists and outspoken critics of Israel and the Palestinian Authority.

The arrests, both due to the nature of their targets and in their brutality, further confirm that PA forces are Israel’s foot soldiers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Asked why the interdenominational network chose to address the Biden administration now, recent PCAP co-chair the Rev. Dr. Alex Awad – former missionary with the United Methodist Church and former dean of students at Bethlehem Bible College – explained: “During the events last month in Sheikh Jarrah, around the Damascus Gate and at the Al Aqsa Mosque, followed by Israel’s bombing of Gaza, major media in the U.S. repeatedly described Hamas as a terrorist organization. That single description reported over and over justifies Israel’s asymmetric response to Hamas’s actions in the minds of many Americans. We wanted to reach out to American officials and the American public to help them see another perspective.”


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> major media in the U.S. repeatedly described Hamas as a terrorist organization.



Do you have a better description for that terrorist organization?

*That single description reported over and over justifies Israel’s asymmetric response to Hamas’s actions *

The response to Hamas firing rockets at civilian areas should be symmetrical?
You'd probably like that even less.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> major media in the U.S. repeatedly described Hamas as a terrorist organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a better description for that terrorist organization?
> 
> *That single description reported over and over justifies Israel’s asymmetric response to Hamas’s actions *
> 
> The response to Hamas firing rockets at civilian areas should be symmetrical?
> You'd probably like that even less.
Click to expand...

Interesting call from Christians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> major media in the U.S. repeatedly described Hamas as a terrorist organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a better description for that terrorist organization?
> 
> *That single description reported over and over justifies Israel’s asymmetric response to Hamas’s actions *
> 
> The response to Hamas firing rockets at civilian areas should be symmetrical?
> You'd probably like that even less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting call from Christians.
Click to expand...


Why is it interesting?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Who are they at war with?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Asked why the interdenominational network chose to address the Biden administration now, recent PCAP co-chair the Rev. Dr. Alex Awad – former missionary with the United Methodist Church and former dean of students at Bethlehem Bible College – explained: “During the events last month in Sheikh Jarrah, around the Damascus Gate and at the Al Aqsa Mosque, followed by Israel’s bombing of Gaza, major media in the U.S. repeatedly described Hamas as a terrorist organization. That single description reported over and over justifies Israel’s asymmetric response to Hamas’s actions in the minds of many Americans. We wanted to reach out to American officials and the American public to help them see another perspective.”


Nothing complicated about it. Hamas is an Islamic terrorist organization as designated by many governments. Hamas is just one franchise of Islamic Terrorism Intl, Inc., which has many affiliate franchises in Gaza and the West Bank. 

I looked but can't find any radical Lutheran terrorist organizations.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



OK, but there's nothing actually ''historic'' about the place, right?

So, what is the real story.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





What left are hurt pride and* fat bank accounts*...









						East Jerusalem: UAE Nationals Buy Palestinian Homes for Israeli Settlers
					

East Jerusalem: UAE Nationals Buy Palestinian Homes on behalf of Israeli Settlers




					insidearabia.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel attacks civilians and destroys homes and streets in Gaza​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel attacks civilians and destroys homes and streets in Gaza​



And terror tunnels.
And terror rocket launch sites.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks civilians and destroys homes and streets in Gaza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And terror tunnels.
> And terror rocket launch sites.
Click to expand...

Standard line of Israeli bullshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel attacks civilians and destroys homes and streets in Gaza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And terror tunnels.
> And terror rocket launch sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard line of Israeli bullshit.
Click to expand...


Thug life ain't easy, eh Achmed?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*July 13th, 2021*


I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.


From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
Worry not, my child.
I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.


This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
as much as I love Palestine.


My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
small window of my prison cell.


Suha, my precious.
They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
I bid you farewell with a flower.
Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
But I remain steadfast and strong,
Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.


Livin’ the gee-had.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin’ the gee-had.
Click to expand...

You're an ass.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin’ the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass.
Click to expand...

Did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin’ the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings?
Click to expand...

I post about a woman and her daughter's funeral and you post something stupid and disrespectful. 






Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter​Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars jailed lawmaker Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.









						Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter
					

Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars MP Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Remembering Suha Jarrar, Trailblazing Palestinian Rights Defender
					

Last night, Suha Jarrar, research and advocacy officer at Palestinian human rights organization al-Haq, died at her home in Ramallah in the Israeli-occupied West Bank. Over her 31 years, Suha made an indelible impact on human rights advocacy in Palestine.




					www.hrw.org
				




Last night, Suha Jarrar, research and advocacy officer at Palestinian human rights organization al-Haq, died at her home in Ramallah in the Israeli-occupied West Bank. Over her 31 years, Suha made an indelible impact on human rights advocacy in Palestine.

Suha conducted innovative research on the environmental impacts of the Israeli occupation, including a 2019 report arguing that discriminatory Israeli policies and practices impede the ability of Palestinians in the occupied West Bank to adapt to climate change. As point person on gender issues for al-Haq, she represented the organization when the United Nations Committee on the Elimination of Discrimination against Women deliberated on the situation of women in Palestine. She researched, advocated, and fearlessly pushed to mainstream within Palestinian civil society the full range of rights issues related to gender and sexuality, even where perilous and proscribed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin’ the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post about a woman and her daughter's funeral and you post something stupid and disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter​Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars jailed lawmaker Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter
> 
> 
> Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars MP Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
Click to expand...

Why should anyone take your phony outrage seriously? Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA announce the youngsters they are grooming to be thrown onto the bonfire of hatred you call the islamic gee-had. 

Your selective, indignant outrage is as phony as it is agenda driven.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin’ the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post about a woman and her daughter's funeral and you post something stupid and disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter​Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars jailed lawmaker Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter
> 
> 
> Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars MP Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should anyone take your phony outrage seriously? Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA announce the youngsters they are grooming to be thrown onto the bonfire of hatred you call the islamic gee-had.
> 
> Your selective, indignant outrage is as phony as it is agenda driven.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA


When have I ever supported either?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin’ the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post about a woman and her daughter's funeral and you post something stupid and disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter​Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars jailed lawmaker Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter
> 
> 
> Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars MP Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should anyone take your phony outrage seriously? Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA announce the youngsters they are grooming to be thrown onto the bonfire of hatred you call the islamic gee-had.
> 
> Your selective, indignant outrage is as phony as it is agenda driven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When have I ever supported either?
Click to expand...

Well, gee. I guess all those smiley face / thumbs up emoticons at the worst examples of Islamic sociopathic behavior mean what?

Link?

Indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin’ the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post about a woman and her daughter's funeral and you post something stupid and disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter​Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars jailed lawmaker Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter
> 
> 
> Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars MP Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should anyone take your phony outrage seriously? Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA announce the youngsters they are grooming to be thrown onto the bonfire of hatred you call the islamic gee-had.
> 
> Your selective, indignant outrage is as phony as it is agenda driven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When have I ever supported either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, gee. I guess all those smiley face / thumbs up emoticons at the worst examples of Islamic sociopathic behavior mean what?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

I don't broad brush anybody.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 13th, 2021*
> 
> 
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> I am in so much pain, my child, only because I miss you.
> 
> 
> From the depths of my agony, I reached out and
> embraced the sky of our homeland through the window
> of my prison cell in Damon Prison, Haifa.
> Worry not, my child.
> I stand tall, and steadfast, despite the shackles and the jailer.
> I am a mother in sorrow, from yearning to see you one last time.
> 
> 
> This doesn’t happen except in Palestine.
> All I wanted was to bid my daughter a final farewell.
> With a kiss on her forehead and to tell her I love her
> as much as I love Palestine.
> 
> 
> My daughter, forgive me for not attending the celebration of your life,
> that i was not beside you during this heartbreaking and final moment.
> My heart has reached the heights of the sky yearning to see you,
> to caress and plant a kiss on your forehead through the
> small window of my prison cell.
> 
> 
> Suha, my precious.
> They have stripped me from bidding you a final goodbye kiss.
> I bid you farewell with a flower.
> Your absence is searingly painful, excruciatingly painful.
> But I remain steadfast and strong,
> Like the mountains of beloved Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin’ the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post about a woman and her daughter's funeral and you post something stupid and disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter​Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars jailed lawmaker Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands attend funeral of jailed Palestinian MP’s daughter
> 
> 
> Palestinians attend burial of Suha Jarrar, 31, as Israel bars MP Khalida Jarrar from attending her daughter’s funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should anyone take your phony outrage seriously? Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA announce the youngsters they are grooming to be thrown onto the bonfire of hatred you call the islamic gee-had.
> 
> Your selective, indignant outrage is as phony as it is agenda driven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most everyday your heroes in Hamas and the PA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When have I ever supported either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, gee. I guess all those smiley face / thumbs up emoticons at the worst examples of Islamic sociopathic behavior mean what?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't broad brush anybody.
Click to expand...


Except for Jews living in Judea?


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Risks of Reporting on the Israeli Occupation​


----------



## Hollie

The Risks of Reporting on the Hamas Occupation


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

"I want to talk about political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country..."


Where is the anti Semitism?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> "I want to talk about political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country..."
> 
> Where is the anti Semitism?



In her singling out Jews,
and accusing them of disloyalty 
for supporting countries in which they have families.

If you're blind to antisemitic bigotry, put 'Chinese' instead of 'Jewish'
in her sentences, and tell me how this is not racist bigotry...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I want to talk about political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country..."
> 
> Where is the anti Semitism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her singling out Jews,
> and accusing them of disloyalty
> for supporting countries in which they have families.
> 
> If you're blind to antisemitic bigotry, put 'Chinese' instead of 'Jewish'
> in her sentences, and tell me how this is not racist bigotry...
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> In her singling out Jews,
> and accusing them of disloyalty



Whoa, whoa, whoa, where did she say that?

"I want to talk about political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country..."


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

'This Is Not Clashes': This Palestinian Is Sick Of Western Media​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> 'This Is Not Clashes': This Palestinian Is Sick Of Western Media​



What do you call it when his family occupied a Jewish owned property,
and now call it an "ethnic cleansing" for one Jewish family to live among Arabs?

He's defining Jewish ownership as crime,
and demands an Arab only neighborhood...how is that called?

All you need to know about the status of Jews under the envisioned "Free Bhaaaalestine".


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, where did she say that?
> 
> "I want to talk about political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country..."



We've been over this - when she makes up lies to specifically attack _"her Jewish colleagues"_.

 Apparently, so far, her main tactic to generate following
has been primitive appeal to populist prejudice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Our government is funding apartheid and occupation - MA State Rep Erika Uyterhoeven​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Our government is funding apartheid and occupation - MA State Rep Erika Uyterhoeven​


_Apartheid_™

That slogan makes the user seem pretty ignorant.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Backed by Israeli police, Jewish settlers enter Al-Aqsa compound​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Backed by Israeli police, Jewish settlers enter Al-Aqsa compound​



Good news.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians Film War in Gaza: ‘So They Know We Existed’ | NYT​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish Activists Are Speaking Up For Palestinians​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Argentina: Pro-Palestine protesters march to Israeli embassy in Buenos Aires​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Argentina: Pro-Palestine protesters march to Israeli embassy in Buenos Aires​



As long as they don't bomb it again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

"This is a human rights issue": Thousands march in support of Palestine in cities around the world​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Jewish Activists Are Speaking Up For Palestinians​



Curious, the Pali activists speak up for the Jewish state 
you call the N- word.

Why the bias?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> "This is a human rights issue": Thousands march in support of Palestine in cities around the world​



For 70 plus years
it's been 400 million Arabs,
priding themselves in the ability
to console themselves in repeating the same lies
and incite millions of useful idiots to stamp their feet in unison...

so really,
what's new?



*P.S.*

While there,
tell us, what percentage
 of world's population is India?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Yeah you've got a stupid video from Turkey,
But what's new about any of this
leftist propaganda?

Israel are a minority in the world,
the majority has always been anti-Israel.
Is that all you've got, what's new about this?

Do try to string an original though.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Wow, you really are incapable
of any coherent original thought...

How is life outside the echochambers?   









						19 years after its ouster, African Union reinstates Israel as observer country
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Shit happens, when Hamas launches terror attacks from your neighborhood.


----------



## P F Tinmore

CUNY Law Issues Historic Statement Condemning Harassment of Palestine Advocates on Campus — Palestine Legal
					

On June 30, after months of student organizing, City University of New York (CUNY) School of Law issued a statement in support of rising 3L Nerdeen Kiswani, who has faced a barrage of anti-Palestinian hate over the past 9 months in response to her years-long activism supporting Palestinian freedom.




					palestinelegal.org
				




The statement, issued by Interim Dean of the Law School Eduardo R.C. Capulong states, “*the Law School supports the free speech rights of Nerdeen Kiswani, other Palestinian students, and their Jewish and non-Jewish allies, who have been vilified for their activism*.” 

It is believed to be the *first statement** from a U.S.-based university condemning censorship campaigns against students supporting Palestinian rights and anti-Palestinian hate*.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_This plus the indiscriminate bombing of civilians and targeting of medical infrastructure, such as the recent bombing of the road to Al Shifa hospital_

Indiscriminate?

_Furthermore, Israel’s 14-year siege of Gaza has choked the economy, resulting in critical shortages of food, fuel, and essential medicines and making over 90% of Gaza’s water unfit for human consumption; the World Food Bank recently reported 86% of children under 5 in Gaza lack a minimally accepted diet_

At least they can still afford rockets.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Islamic terrorist attacks lead to Israel defending it’s citizens.






__





						i24NEWS
					






					www.i24news.tv
				




One person was killed and at least 14 wounded in a blast that ripped through a market area of Gaza City



Grab your autographed Hamas Pom Poms and flail away.


----------



## P F Tinmore

UN rights council to investigate crimes during Gaza conflict​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> UN rights council to investigate crimes during Gaza conflict​



How many were killed in Gaza by Hamas rockets?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Responding to the Pally's perceived right to kill Israeli citizens.

Israel launches airstrikes on Gaza, damage reported​





​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


And then what, abandon Bennet to full 4 years,
and threaten us with 1% of our GDP?

Maybe it's better to ask how long will the Dems last,
without the support of Israel...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tlaib, progressive House members want Biden to pull tax-exempt status from groups funding settlements
					

Rep. Rashida Tlaib is leading a charge to end the tax-exempt status of organizations in the United States that help fund Israel’s illegal settlements.




					mondoweiss.net
				




Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) is leading a charge to end the tax-exempt status of organizations in the United States that help fund Israel’s illegal settlements.

On July 15 Tlaib sent a letter Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen asking the Biden administration to take action. It was signed by Representatives Cori Bush (D-MO), Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY),   Andre Carson (D-IN), Mark Pocan (D-WI), Ayanna Pressley (D-MA), and Betty McCollum (D-MN).

“We write to express our extreme concern that U.S. charities are funding and providing direct support to Israeli organizations that are working to expand and perpetuate Israel’s illegal settlement enterprise in violation of international law, including supporting the dispossession and forced displacement of Palestinians from occupied East Jerusalem neighborhoods,” begins the letter. “We are concerned that these policies violate U.S. obligations under international law, as well as federal tax law.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Tlaib, progressive House members want Biden to pull tax-exempt status from groups funding settlements
> 
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib is leading a charge to end the tax-exempt status of organizations in the United States that help fund Israel’s illegal settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) is leading a charge to end the tax-exempt status of organizations in the United States that help fund Israel’s illegal settlements.
> 
> On July 15 Tlaib sent a letter Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen asking the Biden administration to take action. It was signed by Representatives Cori Bush (D-MO), Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY),   Andre Carson (D-IN), Mark Pocan (D-WI), Ayanna Pressley (D-MA), and Betty McCollum (D-MN).
> 
> “We write to express our extreme concern that U.S. charities are funding and providing direct support to Israeli organizations that are working to expand and perpetuate Israel’s illegal settlement enterprise in violation of international law, including supporting the dispossession and forced displacement of Palestinians from occupied East Jerusalem neighborhoods,” begins the letter. “We are concerned that these policies violate U.S. obligations under international law, as well as federal tax law.”


Leading a charge? Some familiar names of leftist misfits in that group ready for the charge.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Leading a charge? Some familiar names of leftist misfits in that group ready for the charge.


You support Israel so you are opposed to enforcing the law.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) is leading a charge to end the tax-exempt status of organizations in the United States that help fund Israel’s illegal settlements.



Their settlements aren't illegal. Will she be okay?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ilhan Omar: We have no leg to stand if we can't defend Palestinians | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Gaza  Ilhan Omar, an American politician serving as the U.S. Representative for Minnesota, commented on the Israeli violence against Palestinians in Jerusalem and Gaza Strip in a




					daysofpalestine.ps
				




Ilhan Omar, an American politician serving as the U.S. Representative for Minnesota, commented on the Israeli violence against Palestinians in Jerusalem and Gaza Strip in a tweet today Tuesday. 

Omar tweeted that many will tell you Israel has a right to defend itself, to safety and security, but are silent on whether Palestinians have those rights too.

"Until we can defend the rights of Palestinians just as we do Israelis, we have no leg to stand on when it comes to justice or peace," She added.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Omar tweeted that many will tell you Israel has a right to defend itself, to safety and security, but are silent on whether Palestinians have those rights too.



Absolutely.

When Hamas terrorists attack Palestinians, Palestinians also have the right to defend themselves.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas: Avytar settlement evacuation 'new achievement' for Palestine | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Gaza  The Palestinian Islamic Resistance Movement Hamas on Friday described Israel's evacuation of the Avytar settlement in the occupied West Bank as a "new achievement" for Pale




					daysofpalestine.ps
				




The Palestinian Islamic Resistance Movement Hamas on Friday described Israel's evacuation of the Avytar settlement in the occupied West Bank as a "new achievement" for Palestinians.

In a statement, Hamas Spokesperson Hazem Qassem announced: "The Palestinian people scored a new and important achievement with the withdrawal of Israeli settlers from Abu Sbaih Mountain under the pressure of resistance."

Qassem added: "The evacuation of the settlement post in Abu Sbaih Mountain reiterated the ability of resistance with its different forms to impose the will of the Palestinians and push the occupation backward."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Erdoğan: Turkey to mobilize int’l community against Israeli ‘terror’ | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Istanbul  Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan made two phone calls to Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas and head of the political bureau of Hamas, Ismail Haniyeh, and discus




					daysofpalestine.ps
				




Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan made two phone calls to Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas and head of the political bureau of Hamas, Ismail Haniyeh, and discussed with them the Israeli attacks on the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque and the residents of occupied Jerusalem.

According to a statement issued by the Turkish Presidency's Communication Department - on Monday - that Erdogan made two separate phone calls with Abbas and Haniyeh.

The statement added that Erdogan discussed with Abbas and Haniyeh the Israeli attacks on Al-Aqsa Mosque and the Palestinians in Jerusalem.

Erdogan described Israel's attacks in Jerusalem as terrorism, expressing his strong condemnation of the injustice that affects the Palestinians. He pledged to exert more efforts to push the Islamic world and the international community to take action to stop Israel's terrorist practices.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You support Israel so you are opposed to enforcing the law.


Are you 12 years old?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> and discussed with them the Israeli attacks on the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque



Ther's no drama queen like a muslim drama queen.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


>



Hamas’ Anti-Semitism was a secret?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Billions of dollars in welfare money buys a lot of luxury. 

Say it with me, "awww, those poor, oppressed Pal'istanians''. 













						Promotional Video Features “Bianco” – New Gaza Beach Resort
					

A promotional video for the Bianco Resort in northern Gaza showcases swimming pools, cabins, villas, beaches, a restaura...




					www.memri.org
				




Promotional Video Features “Bianco” – New Gaza Beach Resort​#8997 | 01:41
*Source:* The Internet - "Bianco Resort on Facebook"
A promotional video for the Bianco Resort in northern Gaza showcases swimming pools, cabins, villas, beaches, a restaurant and more. In the video that was posted on the official Facebook page of the resort on July 18, 2021, guests of the resort are seen enjoying lavish meals, swimming in the pools, and playing on the beach.


----------



## P F Tinmore

HRW accuses Israel of apparent war crimes in Gaza aggression
					

Human Rights Watch (HRW) confirmed on Tuesday that the Israeli occupation army carried out terrorist attacks during its war on the Gaza Strip in May 2021, in which it “apparently amounts to war crimes.”




					english.palinfo.com
				




Human Rights Watch (HRW) confirmed on Tuesday that the Israeli occupation army carried out terrorist attacks during its war on the Gaza Strip in May 2021, in which it “apparently amounts to war crimes.”

HRW focused on investigating three Israeli raids that killed 62 Palestinian civilians and “there were no evident military targets in the vicinity” of the attacks.

Gerry Simpson, associated crisis and conflict director at HRW, added, “Israeli forces carried out attacks in Gaza in May that devastated entire families without any apparent military target nearby.”

  Read more at  
HRW accuses Israel of apparent war crimes in Gaza aggression
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> HRW accuses Israel of apparent war crimes in Gaza aggression
> 
> 
> Human Rights Watch (HRW) confirmed on Tuesday that the Israeli occupation army carried out terrorist attacks during its war on the Gaza Strip in May 2021, in which it “apparently amounts to war crimes.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Watch (HRW) confirmed on Tuesday that the Israeli occupation army carried out terrorist attacks during its war on the Gaza Strip in May 2021, in which it “apparently amounts to war crimes.”
> 
> HRW focused on investigating three Israeli raids that killed 62 Palestinian civilians and “there were no evident military targets in the vicinity” of the attacks.
> 
> Gerry Simpson, associated crisis and conflict director at HRW, added, “Israeli forces carried out attacks in Gaza in May that devastated entire families without any apparent military target nearby.”
> 
> Read more at
> HRW accuses Israel of apparent war crimes in Gaza aggression
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


May would be the time period in which the islamic terrorists were attacking Israel and the IDF responded to those attacks. The islamic terrorists typically wage war from civilian areas and choose to use civilian deaths for propaganda purposes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli-Operated Ship ATTACKED by DRONE; Iran Behind Incident Off Oman’s Coast?​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli-Operated Ship ATTACKED by DRONE; Iran Behind Incident Off Oman’s Coast?​


A Pally balloon gee-had is unlikely


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Airstrikes in Syria Escalate Tension w/ Russia; Prophetic Implications? | Watchman Newscast​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Where does it recognize "occupied Palestinian territory"?

BDS-holes love lying to themselves.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli-Operated Ship ATTACKED by DRONE; Iran Behind Incident Off Oman’s Coast?​





P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Airstrikes in Syria Escalate Tension w/ Russia; Prophetic Implications? | Watchman Newscast​



Strange choice of thread.

Did you expect to discuss anything,
or is this rejoice about feeling emboldened 
to widen the wave of attack on Jews in the diaspora?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli court delays verdict on Sheikh Jarrah​Aug 3, 2021


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Press TV. MNN, the Mullah News Network.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel-Gaza conflict: Protests turn violent in occupied West Bank​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Worldwide Protest Against ISRAEL |Pro-Palestinian protest across the world |Palestine against Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_We would be living at the mercy of settlers, paying rent to live in our own homes_

That's outrageous!!!
Arab squatters never paid rent, not to the Ottoman land owners, not to the Israeli land owners.
It's tradition!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

The West Asia Post | The story behind 'Save Sheikh Jarrah'​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why Are Palestinians Demanding  President Of Palestine Authority Mahmoud Abbas To Step Down?​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The West Asia Post | The story behind 'Save Sheikh Jarrah'​



Pay your rent, deadbeats.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

How Many Gaza Palestinians Were Killed by Hamas Rockets in May? An Estimate
					

Much of the coverage and commentary surrounding the fighting in May between Hamas and Israel has focused on numbers, especially the much larger number of Palestinians than Israelis killed. The number




					besacenter.org
				




So estimates will have to do. As explained below, an analysis of the best information currently available indicates that about 91 Palestinians were probably killed by off-course Palestinian rockets.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli court adjourns appeal against Sheikh Jarrah expulsions
					

Palestinian families reject court proposal to stay in homes as ‘protected tenants’ if they recognise Israeli ownership.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




The settlers have claimed the homes are built on land that was owned by Jews prior to the 1948 war surrounding Israel’s creation. Israeli law allows Jews to reclaim such property, a right denied to Palestinians who lost lands and homes in the same conflict.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli court adjourns appeal against Sheikh Jarrah expulsions
> 
> 
> Palestinian families reject court proposal to stay in homes as ‘protected tenants’ if they recognise Israeli ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The settlers have claimed the homes are built on land that was owned by Jews prior to the 1948 war surrounding Israel’s creation. Israeli law allows Jews to reclaim such property, a right denied to Palestinians who lost lands and homes in the same conflict.


"...land that was owned by Jews prior to the 1948 war''

Occupation by Islamic settler colonists does not mean ownership.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Waiting for that sweet Qatari welfare money so you can renew the gee-had attacks and get whacked again?

Sounds like a plan?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Did you notice that one of the yutes was using a sling to hurl rocks?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Did you notice that one of the yutes was using a sling to hurl rocks?


It is legal to defend yourself from foreign invading troops.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



I agree, we need to protect people from Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It is legal to defend yourself from foreign invading troops.


Is it possible you can act like a grownup?

What foreign, invading troops?

What invasion has taken place?

What sovereign territory has been invaded?

Or, just ignore the above and spam the thread with another pointless youtube video.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Watch Rep. Rashida Tlaib Blast U.S. Aid for Israel & Attack on Gaza in Dramatic House Floor Speech​

Hanan Ashrawi & Rashid Khalidi: U.S. Backing Has Given Israel License to Kill & Maim Palestinians​​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hanan Ashrawi & Rashid Khalidi: U.S. Backing Has Given Israel License to Kill & Maim Palestinians



No one needs a license to respond when Pally terrorists launch rockets from civilian areas in Gaza.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It is legal to defend yourself from foreign invading troops.


Where are the foreign invading troops? 

If those troops were invading, why do you cowards put children with slings and rocks on the front line? Would Hamas suffer terribly if the military uniforms there wear for fashion parades on Gaza streets get soiled?

Why aren't you there, flailing your Pom Poms to support the disposable children?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Watch Rep. Rashida Tlaib Blast U.S. Aid for Israel & Attack on Gaza in Dramatic House Floor Speech​
> 
> Hanan Ashrawi & Rashid Khalidi: U.S. Backing Has Given Israel License to Kill & Maim Palestinians​​


Why aren't they on the front lines, repelling the invading foreign troops?

They seem to be just silly talking heads,


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Stolen Jordanian flag.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Who cares what Jordan does or does not recognize?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Time for a short intermission from despising the Great Satan.










						Rashida Tlaib spotted dancing maskless at large indoor gathering in CDC 'orange' zone
					

Rep. Rashida Tlaib danced maskless next to members of a large indoor crowd during a wedding in a county where the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidance calls for indoor masking.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arabs lose another one?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


There's a new graduating class from the Hamas version of the Hitler Youth.  Put them on the front lines.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Dr. Hanan Ashrawi on Israeli assault on Gaza with CNN John Vause​


----------



## Hollie

Isreali retaliation _after_ islamic terrorist attacks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Human Rights Attorney to Trump: “Israel Is Not Interested in the Golan Heights for Security”​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Human Rights Attorney to Trump: “Israel Is Not Interested in the Golan Heights for Security”​



Isn't Noura Erekat one of those Vodka sipping PA oligarchs
that you keep accusing for working with Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Worldwide Protest Against ISRAEL |Pro-Palestinian protest across the world |Palestine against Israel​



How pathetic do you have to be
to use videos of Iranian anti-govt protests
where they actually demand stop spending on Hamas oligarchs...









						Arab World Slashes Funds for Palestinians by 81.5% in 2020 | United with Israel
					

Funding from Arab countries nosedives and now amounts to less than 1% of their $4.5 billion annual budget.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Can young activists change the dialogue on Israel-Palestine? | Inside Story​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Can young activists change the dialogue on Israel-Palestine? | Inside Story​



Are they going to eject their Hamas oppressors?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Can young activists change the dialogue on Israel-Palestine? | Inside Story​


Ahh. New graduates of the Hamas summer gee-had camp.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Abdullah al-Khader suffered a paralyzing stroke after watching the demolition of his Jerusalem home, which he had lived in all his life. The building housed 25 of his family members, all of whom are now homeless.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Pakistani protesters burn US and Israeli flags at pro-Palestine rally​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Palestine and pro-Israel demonstrators clash in Toronto​


----------



## P F Tinmore

State of Palestine: Exhibition displaying aftermath of recent Israeli attacks opens in Gaza​Jun 2, 2021


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> State of Palestine: Exhibition displaying aftermath of recent Israeli attacks opens in Gaza​Jun 2, 2021



That terrorist thug life ain't easy.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mac-7

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus
> 
> *


You video is notably lacking Israeli soldiers in uniform 

where is the IDF?

I dont see it


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate​SUBTOPIC: Post War 
⁜→. P f Tinmore, et al,
BLUF:  You whine a lot.  But where is your suggested path to peace?



P F Tinmore said:


> [Media Cut]








_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> State of Palestine: Exhibition displaying aftermath of recent Israeli attacks opens in Gaza​



The "State of Pal'istan"?

These silly youtube dumps of yours are a total hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate​SUBTOPIC: Post War
> ⁜→. P f Tinmore, et al,
> BLUF:  You whine a lot.  But where is your suggested path to peace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_


Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples ​





						Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples
					

The General Assembly , Mindful of the determination proclaimed by the peoples of the world in the Charter of the United Nations to reaffirm faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity and worth of the human person, in the equal rights of men and women and of nations large and small and to...




					www.ohchr.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel continues its violence after the ceasefire.*

Amid Gaza Ceasefire, Israel Arrests Hundreds & Continues “Colonial Violence” in Occupied Palestine​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel continues its violence after the ceasefire.*
> 
> Amid Gaza Ceasefire, Israel Arrests Hundreds & Continues “Colonial Violence” in Occupied Palestine​


Where does anyone find this ''occupied Pal'istan'' that seems to exist only in silly YouTube videos?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Where does anyone find this ''occupied Pal'istan'' that seems to exist only in silly YouTube videos?


It is right under Israel's fat ass.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It is right under Israel's fat ass.


You make the mistake of assuming your politico-religious ideology which holds that all Iands conquered by the Moslem invaders is waqf and forever an islamist entitlement.

Does that hurt your feelings?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You make the mistake of assuming your politico-religious ideology which holds that all Iands conquered by the Moslem invaders is waqf and forever an islamist entitlement.
> 
> Does that hurt your feelings?


Not at all. Take any map of Israel and erase the fake border armistice lines and there is Palestine. (The armistice lines were *specifically not *to be political or territorial boundaries.) Fake borders for a fake state.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Not at all. Take any map of Israel and erase the fake border armistice lines and there is Palestine. (The armistice lines were *specifically not *to be political or territorial boundaries.) Fake borders for a fake state.


I see your feelings are hurt. Take any map of Israel with its defendable borders and you will see an angry islamist who believes his entitlement to conquered lands is an endowment by the religion's inventor.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Fake borders for a fake state.



But enough about Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Londoners rally in support of Palestine​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Manchester University puts Palestinian solidarity statement back in gallery
					

Statement on ‘ethnic cleansing’ of Palestinians reinstated after complaint led to it being removed




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

In June 2021, after months of student pressure, *CUNY Law issued a statement in support of Nerdeen*, stating: “the Law School supports the free speech rights of Nerdeen Kiswani, other Palestinian students, and their Jewish and non-Jewish allies, who have been vilified for their activism.” 

Outspoken Palestinian women like Nerdeen* often face the fiercest attacks in Zionist harassment campaigns *– ones that are fueled by violence, misogyny and racism.

CUNY campuses also have a history of censoring criticism of Israel. Israel advocacy groups commonly make false accusations of antisemitism against students and faculty solely for speech in support of Palestinian rights, prompting investigations that have *ultimately **cleared** Palestine advocates of wrongdoing. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> In June 2021, after months of student pressure, *CUNY Law issued a statement in support of Nerdeen*, stating: “the Law School supports the free speech rights of Nerdeen Kiswani, other Palestinian students, and their Jewish and non-Jewish allies, who have been vilified for their activism.”
> 
> Outspoken Palestinian women like Nerdeen* often face the fiercest attacks in Zionist harassment campaigns *– ones that are fueled by violence, misogyny and racism.
> 
> CUNY campuses also have a history of censoring criticism of Israel. Israel advocacy groups commonly make false accusations of antisemitism against students and faculty solely for speech in support of Palestinian rights, prompting investigations that have *ultimately **cleared** Palestine advocates of wrongdoing. *



Is she out in public without a male relative escorting her?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Palestinian journalist tells how Hamas brings kids to front line to die
					

A Palestinian journalist has described in detail how Hamas operatives take children in buses to protest against Israel on the Gaza border.




					www.jpost.com
				




A Palestinian journalist has described in detail how Hamas operatives take children in buses to protest against Israel on the Gaza border.

In a new documentary released by TPS, the journalist, whose face is blurred and his voice distorted for security reasons, says he has witnessed Hamas operatives taking chairs and sitting nearby the fence eating seeds and watching people die.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestinians  
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  This is the pot calling the kettle black.



P F Tinmore said:


> CUNY campuses also have a history of censoring criticism of Israel. Israel advocacy groups commonly make false accusations of antisemitism against students and faculty solely for speech in support of Palestinian rights, prompting investigations that have *ultimately **cleared** Palestine advocates of wrongdoing. *


*(COMMENT)*

    INSERT:  *Hamas In Their Own Words - YouTube*

The Arab Palestinians have been openly advocating violence for decades.  

    INSERT:  * PA, PLO, and Fatah inciting and promoting violence against Israeli flag march in Jerusalem*

I would invite you to read the international Human Rights Law on this issue:

_*Article 20   *__* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*_​​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
Now you may cite as many examples as you want for loud mouth, two-bit, Palestinian Rabble Rousers.  But at the end of the day, the Arab Palestinians stand for:

*Abbas’ Fatah enters 2021 flaunting terror with video of past terror-parade*​
There are plenty of Arab Palestinian criminals out there spreading this kind of poison.  We just got another one.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Palestinians
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  This is the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> INSERT:  *Hamas In Their Own Words - YouTube*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have been openly advocating violence for decades.
> 
> INSERT:  * PA, PLO, and Fatah inciting and promoting violence against Israeli flag march in Jerusalem*
> 
> I would invite you to read the international Human Rights Law on this issue:
> 
> _*Article 20   *__* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*_​​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> Now you may cite as many examples as you want for loud mouth, two-bit, Palestinian Rabble Rousers.  But at the end of the day, the Arab Palestinians stand for:
> 
> *Abbas’ Fatah enters 2021 flaunting terror with video of past terror-parade*​
> There are plenty of Arab Palestinian criminals out there spreading this kind of poison.  We just got another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Nerdeen Kiswani and BDS in general are not affiliated with any political party.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Nerdeen Kiswani and BDS in general are not affiliated with any political party.


BDS has ties to islamic terrorist organizations.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I would invite you to read the international Human Rights Law on this issue:
> 
> _*Article 20 *__* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*_1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.


OK, so?

Do you have a point?

false accusations of antisemitism against students and faculty solely for speech in support of Palestinian rights, prompting investigations that have *ultimately **cleared** Palestine advocates of wrongdoing. *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> BDS has ties to islamic terrorist organizations.


Just part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign. Every time they speak they have to play the terrorist card.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Just part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign. Every time they speak they have to play the terrorist card.


You can find it on YouTube. 

But, I suppose it's easier for some to plead ignorance.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  Morality of Free Speech in support of an Hostile Arab Palestinians Against an Ally - Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  In general, free-speech should be defended by everyone.  Even in those cases when the free-speech lends support to Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) and anti-Israeli advocates in the Middle East.



P F Tinmore said:


> OK, so?
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> false accusations of antisemitism against students and faculty solely for speech in support of Palestinian rights, prompting investigations that have *ultimately **cleared** Palestine advocates of wrongdoing. *


.
*(COMMENT)*

While I think people, those using the podium on campus, or on the stage in an auditorium, that support the HoAP in their quest as an Islamic Resistance Movement as an Islamic national liberation and resistance movement, has the goal of liberating Palestine.  In the case of the Islamic Resistance Movement (IRM), they consider that goal to mean → taking the land from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea (*that would mean all of Israel*).  Without question the HoAP considers this land to be Arab Islamic land.

The IRM and other HoAP want to establish a nation of Arab Islamic people bound together in one single effort → to advance the cause of Islam. 

When we allow (a_nd America will because it is our way)_ the untempered "free speech" to advocate the efforts of the IRM and other HoAP, we open the door to a similar outcome that ran ramped → first the Brown Shirts and then the black uniforms → beginning in 1938 (_over a half-century ago_).  Political speech was free there and then → when “Kristallnacht” was instigated and the first systematic round-up of Jews → because it was the right thing to do.  And not unlike the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement it started with the boycott of Jewish businesses – the rallies and marches where many carried flags with signs and placards demanding action be taken against the Jews and the mantra  → do not buy from Jews. 

While Israel did not score in the top ten on the Human Development Index, neither did the United States.  But Israel scored higher than any other nation in the Middle East and North Africa (MENA) or any of the Oil producing nations in the Gulf States.  Scored higher than every single nation in the MENA and Region.  And you want to listen to an advocate for the Arab Palestinian people, the people, that actively support HAMAS, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade_*!*_

Yes, the little CUNY pro-Arab Palestinian advocate stomp feet, and the alarm that the Jews are just unforgivingly bad and inhuman.  But think about the times when specialized medical help was needed, or the COVID-19 shots were made available.

​_The World’s Last Samaritans, Straddling the Israeli-Palestinian Divide_​_New York Tmes_​By Patrick Kingsley and Gabby Sobelman​Aug. 22, 2021​​​I'm sure that my meager words will not resonate with opponents of the Israel State.

Just My Thought,



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore said:


> Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples
> 
> 
> The General Assembly , Mindful of the determination proclaimed by the peoples of the world in the Charter of the United Nations to reaffirm faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity and worth of the human person, in the equal rights of men and women and of nations large and small and to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohchr.org


(COMMENT)

You keep bring this out, as if it is relevant.

It does not apply.  Look at the C-24 map.  There is no A/RES/15/1514 Colonial assets anywhere in the Middle East, Which includes the disputed territories.

Quit being foolish.  Don't grab at straws.

.R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Do you have any unaffiliated source?

Because I've found only a handful to verify anything, and I'm living here.
If you're ever really interested in helping rather than bashing,
let's see if you can find something that confirms this,
so I don't ask around for a fake story. Goes?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It does not apply. Look at the C-24 map. There is no A/RES/15/1514 Colonial assets anywhere in the Middle East, Which includes the disputed territories.


So you are saying that the UN is perfect?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Interpretation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF: No one said that the UN was perfect.  That is a "Red Herring" fallacy.






P F Tinmore said:


> So you are saying that the UN is perfect?


*(COMMENT)*

The "Red Herring" is meant to distract the fact that the C-24 (_Special Committee on Decolonization_) would have not made this mistake (_over and over again_) for the last 60 years.  

The C-24 Rapporteur for the last 10 years has been Bassam Sabbagh (Syrian Arab Republic).  No friend to America and certainly no friend to Israel.  And the UN in general is no friend to the United States.  The UN could paper the parking lot with the number of anti-Israeli Resolutions.  But the C-24 consistently came to the same answer each year.  There are no Non-Self-Governing Territories under a colonial power, anywhere in the Middle East or North African Region.  In fact, there are Non-Self-Governing Territories bordering (or between) the Persian Gulf, Gulf of Oman, Arabian Sea, Gulf of Aden, Red Sea, Caspian Sea, or the Black Sea.

You are simply "wrong." 

And your response is to challenge the veracity of the C-24.  Like I've said before...  You and people like you will grasp any fragment or straw of anything that looks like it matches your complaint and the outcome you want. 





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> So you are saying that the UN is perfect?


That was an embarrassing backtrack.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The C-24 Rapporteur for the last 10 years has been Bassam Sabbagh (Syrian Arab Republic).


He probably does not know. Who is there to tell him?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There are no Non-Self-Governing Territories under a colonial power, anywhere in the Middle East


The UN calls Palestine a non self governing territory under foreign domination.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The UN calls Palestine a non self governing territory under foreign domination.



Are you sayin' the UN is perfect?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Interpretation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> The UN calls Palestine a non self governing territory under foreign domination.


*(COMMENT)*

C-24 said no such thing.

And remember the competence issue you brought up.

BTW:  IF it is non-self-governing THEN the government of the State of Palestine does not exist.

You cannot have it both ways.  Either you have the State of Palestine with governing bodies in Gaza and Ramallah, OR you have a non-self-governing institution with NO government.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Interpretation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> C-24 said no such thing.
> 
> And remember the competence issue you brought up.
> 
> BTW:  IF it is non-self-governing THEN the government of the State of Palestine does not exist.
> 
> You cannot have it both ways.  Either you have the State of Palestine with governing bodies in Gaza and Ramallah, OR you have a non-self-governing institution with NO government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Whatever government that Palestine has, if you could call it that, is under foreign domination. That is why it is called non self governing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Whatever government that Palestine has, if you could call it that, is under foreign domination. That is why it is called non self governing.


The competing, Islamic terrorist enclaves are emblematic of so many totalitarian regimes across the islamist Middle East. Their histories are of theocratic totalitarian tribes, constantly at war with one another. 

Flailing your Pom Poms for the ''I Blame the Jews'' chorus is comical.


----------



## Hollie

Before giving aid, the EU should ask the PA why it’s funding the PLO and rewarding terrorists | PMW Analysis
					

Every month the PA transfers huge sums of money to the “PLO institutions”. The sum transferred depends on whether the PA is open and honest about its payments to the terrorist prisoners or whether it is trying to hide them.




					palwatch.org
				




Before giving aid, the EU should ask the PA why it’s funding the PLO and rewarding terrorists​Maurice Hirsch, Adv. | Aug 29, 2021
In the first half of 2021 the Palestinian Authority did not receive any donor aid funds, according to the budget performance report it publishes monthly. Recent reports indicate that EU funding to the PA has merely been delayed for “technical reasons”. The delay processing the EU aid has compounded the alleged financial difficulties of the PA resulting from the major drop in all international aid.
Before the EU manages to overcome its technical difficulties and other countries consider restoring aid to the PA, Palestinian Media Watch suggests that the donors first demand that the PA explains why it is funding the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) and what exactly the PLO has done with over 415 million shekels it received from the PA since the beginning of 2021. Over the years, cumulatively, the PA expenditure on the PLO institutions has totaled nearly 8 billion shekels.
Every month the PA transfers huge sums of money to the “PLO institutions”. The sum transferred depends on whether the PA is open and honest about its payments to the terrorist prisoners or whether it is trying to hide them. As PMW has already proven, when the PA is open and honest about its monthly salary payments to the terrorist prisoners, the PA’s monthly budget performance includes a provision for the Ministry of Prisoners’ Affairs (or some similar name). When the PA is trying to hide its payments to the terrorist prisoners, it funnels the money through the budgetary provision for the “PLO institutions.” While PMW has written extensively on this PA deceit, the following table sums up the story.

​*PLO Institutions*​*Ministry of Prisoners*​*June 2021*​*415,017,000*​(-)​*June 2020*​*390,915,000*​(-)​*June 2019*​*177,170,000*​*322,985,000*​*June 2018*​*193,581,000*​*266,890,000*​*June 2017*​*464,379,000*​(-)​*June 2016*​*430,570,000*​(-)​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Maybe the Palestinian central bank can print their own money.

What is their currency called? What is the exchange rate?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maybe the Palestinian central bank can print their own money.
> 
> What is their currency called? What is the exchange rate?



Whatever rate the Hamas oligarchs set
eating caviar in Qatar...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Do you prefer the baby given to the husband,
who found out about her pregnancy from another man,
or that her pregnancy provide immunity to consequences of crime?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli authorities demolish al-Araqeeb village for 192nd time
					

Israeli authorities demolished on Thursday the al-Araqeeb village in the southern Negev for 192nd time.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli authorities demolish al-Araqeeb village for 192nd time
> 
> 
> Israeli authorities demolished on Thursday the al-Araqeeb village in the southern Negev for 192nd time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com



Do you see a village, ruins,
or just assume their bs authentic?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


But no link to the actual poll?

I suggest a new shovel..









						Palestinian funding from Arab states down 85% in 2020
					

Sudden fall seen in aid from Arab countries to Palestinian Authority last year, according to data by Finance Ministry - Anadolu Agency




					www.aa.com.tr


----------



## P F Tinmore

Will Israeli War Criminals See Their Day in Court​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Pally’s wage war from civilian areas. Islamic terrorism carries consequences.

What a bunch of pathetic losers.  Islamic terrorism carries consequences.











						IDF shows photos of Hamas rocket sites dug into hospital, mosques
					

The images were taken from the northeastern Gaza City neighborhood of Shejaia, which was the scene of heavy fighting in recent days.




					m.jpost.com
				




The IDF on Monday released declassified photos showing how Hamas uses hospitals, mosques, and playgrounds as rocket launch sites.



Tell us more about the phony “massacre” slogan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

I live in Sheikh Jarrah. For Palestinians, this is not a ‘real estate dispute’​
The threat to our neighbours’ homes is the latest chapter in a long campaign to erase the Palestinian presence in Jerusalem

Sheikh Jarrah today smells of dirty socks and rotting flesh. Israeli police vehicles, known as “skunk trucks”, have been spraying Palestinian homes, shops, restaurants, public spaces and cultural institutions with putrid water at high pressure. The water causes vomiting, stomach pain and skin irritation, and was originally developed by an Israeli company to repel protesters*.* The stench lasts for days on clothes, skin and homes, leading Palestinians to joke that Jerusalem all smells like shit. Protesters are also targeted in other ways. They are brutally beaten, arrested by the police, some on mounted horses, attacked by settlers and sprayed with rubber bullets.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Interpretation
⁜→ Hollie, P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF*:  While there is substantial intelligence that supports the claims made by the Israeli Defense Force (IDF), it is not really of any evidentiary value.  The Question on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is not about "truth" (_that which is in accordance with ground facts and actual reality_).



Hollie said:


> Pally’s wage war from civilian areas. Islamic terrorism carries consequences.
> 
> What a bunch of pathetic losers.  Islamic terrorism carries consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF shows photos of Hamas rocket sites dug into hospital, mosques
> 
> 
> The images were taken from the northeastern Gaza City neighborhood of Shejaia, which was the scene of heavy fighting in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF on Monday released declassified photos showing how Hamas uses hospitals, mosques, and playgrounds as rocket launch sites.
> 
> Tell us more about the phony “massacre” slogan.


*(COMMENT)*
.
The Question on the Israeli-Palestinian is not about truth, but really about which plays the best media manipulation game.

The International Community, whether at the UN in New York (_political_), or the courts in The Hague (_the law_), or the European Union in Strasbourg, France, or in Brussels, Belgium, (_the business end_) couldn't care less about the truth.  The manipulation of the facts that mold, shape, and launch as the truth are all about how they present themselves and form the reality into whatever suits them the best.  The family of ethical values that prescribe the actions that are → what is best for their venue, is not about true credibility.  The fact that the International Criminal Court (ICC) [ in particular - Prosecutor Khan, QC, of the three Judges (_Péter Kovács, Marc Perrin de Brichambaut, Reine Adélaïde Sophie Alapini-Gansou_) ] have not demonstrated that they are willing to work with the designated terrorist and the provide their brand of credibility to the terrorists.  And many people around the world have suggested that the UN and EU will (_in the near future_) lend (_politically and economically_) additional material support by removing their names from the designated terrorist lists.

The US, no longer the world leader of those following democracy, will be (in the end) powerless to stop them.  The US is a former world leader whose umbrella of support has very large wholes in it.

No, it is not about truth.  It is about ripping the umbrella into shreds and thereby laying out the single Jewish Island in the world naked to eventually die from exposure.  And this is, while not exactly planned this way, will jeopardize the very existence of the Jewish National Home.  It has become the prey for many around the world, but especially the nations of the EU and the British Commonwealth.  It is not like it hasn't been done before.  [The Many Expulsions: _Roman Inquisition, the London massacre (pillage and plunder), the expulsions from Strasbourg, Germany, France, Fribourg & Zurich & Cologne, Augsburg, Mainz, Vincenza, Spain, Regensburg, etc, etc, etc_], not to mention the many times the Jews were burned-at-the-stake, subject to Public Torture and Execution.  And that is just in Europe.  Yes, we've seen this before.  And the Europeans are about to dirty their hands again.

And for the most part, these events were not really about religion at the levels of the upper echelon, but rather an economic gain (_camouflaged by religious concerns_).   So, what the Arab Palestinians are doing is merely following the European Political Playbook.
.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

JS: March-NAKBA DAY 73: Defend Palestine from the river to the sea. "Free, Free Palestine."​
But, but, but Palestine does not exist.

Some people didn't get the memo.     
'


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Just like a box of chocolate.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> But, but, but Palestine does not exist.
> 
> Some people didn't get the memo.
> '



"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."

Everyone got the memo.     

Your sociopathic heroes are as much a danger to themselves as others.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Ceasefire: Israel caves, Palestine unites, what next?​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Ceasefire: Israel caves, Palestine unites, what next?​



How's that working out for your fake country?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Ceasefire: Israel caves, Palestine unites, what next?​


Next will be Israeli air strikes in response to islamic terrorist attacks and the islamic terrorists will maneuver for a Hudna to stop their beatdown.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Next will be Israeli air strikes in response to islamic terrorist attacks and the islamic terrorists will maneuver for a Hudna to stop their beatdown.


Attacking civilians is not winning.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Attacking civilians is not winning.


Pass that on to your islamic terrorist heroes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Attacking civilians is not winning.



Neither is attacking Israeli civilians.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Windshields were martyred.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>











						Search continues for two remaining Gilboa Prison fugitives
					

Four of the six fugitives who escaped Gilboa Prison last week were found following a massive manhunt led by Israel Police’s Counterterrorism Unit. Their detentions have been extended by 9 days.




					m.jpost.com
				




Back to prison they go !


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>








But enough about Islam.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Sounds like Israel makes useful products.
What do the Palestinians make?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

So Tinmore , how would you have Israel react to Palestinian rocket attacks ? Just sit and watch , right ??


----------



## toastman

Only when Palestinians realize they will NEVER have their own country will their be peace. They have done nothing to prove they deserve independence .


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> So Tinmore , how would you have Israel react to Palestinian rocket attacks ? Just sit and watch , right ??


I don't see where Israel is reacting.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sour grapes post of the day.*









						Rutgers and San Francisco State 9/11 Panel To Feature Terrorist Sympathizers - Washington Free Beacon
					

Rutgers University and San Francisco State University are set to host a discussion panel on the Sept. 11 attacks that will feature speakers with sympathies for terrorists. Several organizations that will cosponsor the event have also praised terrorists and voiced anti-Semitic and anti-Israel views.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Curious, the shift I see is not
in the 'media attention', which they've always had.

But in the fact that even the main faces of the _*"we'll never leave"*_ propaganda,
are increasingly, if not already most, figures living in, or from the US and abroad.

Oudrub t'fadaal! 
Free Kurdistan!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

In Jerusalem’s Silwan, Israeli settlers wage another battle to takeover Palestinian homes​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_Without a ban on Pegasus and spyware like it, human rights defenders, journalists and others will continue to be targeted, spied on, beaten, arrested and killed_

Palestinian terrorists gonna use it to kill them?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> In Jerusalem’s Silwan, Israeli settlers wage another battle to takeover Palestinian homes​



Darn Israelis, insisting the Arab squatters pay rent.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Appeal Court of Hague to hear case against Israeli Generals | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Hague  The Appeal Court of The Hague is scheduled to hold a hearing on Thursday on the case brought by Ismail Ziada against the former Chief of General Staff of the Israeli armed




					daysofpalestine.ps
				




Ziada, who is of Palestinian origin, is seeking to hold the defendants accountable for the targeted attack on the Ziada family home on 20 July 2014 which resulted in the death of Ziada’s 70-year-old mother, three brothers, his sister-in-law, a 12-year-old nephew, and a visiting friend.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Move those Arab squatters out already.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



*The West admits two-state solution died, no longer viable *

When was it ever viable?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The West admits two-state solution died, no longer viable *
> 
> When was it ever viable?


Never. It is a western pipe dream.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Thousands gathered against Israel in Newcastle, UK​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Never. It is a western pipe dream.



I agree. No one wants an islamo-terror state next door.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Thousands attend pro-Palestinian rally in Pakistan’s largest city​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Palestine protests across the Globe​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Worldwide protest against Israel over Gaza violence​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Noura Erakat: U.S. Recognition of Israeli Settlements Is “Entrenchment of an Apartheid Regime”​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The European Union has been forced this month to register a European Citizens’ Initiative that seeks to block trade with settlements in occupied territories.


The measure could potentially close off the lucrative access to EU markets enjoyed by businesses operating in Israeli colonial settlements built on Palestinian land in violation of international law.


This comes after the Commission – the EU’s executive body – suffered a legal defeat earlier this year.


European Citizens’ Initiatives are supposed to provide a mechanism for ordinary people to influence the policy and legislative agenda of the notoriously undemocratic and opaque Brussels bureaucracy.


In 2019, seven nationals of EU states filed an initiative seeking to stop settlement trade which helps fuel Israeli colonization and contributes to massive violations of Palestinian human rights.


But the Commission rejected the initiative, claiming that it did not have authority to consider what would amount to imposing sanctions. It argued that only member governments could decide on sanctions.


This contorted and arbitrary reasoning flew in the face of the Commission’s previous assertions that it alone – not EU member states – had authority to make policy about external trade.


With the assistance of the European Legal Support Center, the EU nationals took their case to court and won.


In May, the EU’s general court ruled that the Commission failed to give adequate reasons or a sufficient legal basis for refusing to register the initiative and allowing it to move forward.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The European Union has been forced this month to register a European Citizens’ Initiative that seeks to block trade with settlements in occupied territories.
> 
> 
> The measure could potentially close off the lucrative access to EU markets enjoyed by businesses operating in Israeli colonial settlements built on Palestinian land in violation of international law.
> 
> 
> This comes after the Commission – the EU’s executive body – suffered a legal defeat earlier this year.
> 
> 
> European Citizens’ Initiatives are supposed to provide a mechanism for ordinary people to influence the policy and legislative agenda of the notoriously undemocratic and opaque Brussels bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> In 2019, seven nationals of EU states filed an initiative seeking to stop settlement trade which helps fuel Israeli colonization and contributes to massive violations of Palestinian human rights.
> 
> 
> But the Commission rejected the initiative, claiming that it did not have authority to consider what would amount to imposing sanctions. It argued that only member governments could decide on sanctions.
> 
> 
> This contorted and arbitrary reasoning flew in the face of the Commission’s previous assertions that it alone – not EU member states – had authority to make policy about external trade.
> 
> 
> With the assistance of the European Legal Support Center, the EU nationals took their case to court and won.
> 
> 
> In May, the EU’s general court ruled that the Commission failed to give adequate reasons or a sufficient legal basis for refusing to register the initiative and allowing it to move forward.



Israeli colonies? LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



How many rockets were they hiding in that "lab"?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Jordan: Crowds take part in demo in support of Palestine held in Amman​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



*That is the unavoidable conclusion from efforts made by the foreign ministry in Dublin to muzzle the human rights lawyer Susan Power.*

That's outrageous!!!!
Which of her male relatives allowed her to speak?
She must be stoned for her insolence!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Diplomat Pressured UNC to Remove Teacher Who Criticized Israel
					

An Israeli consul general baselessly accused a graduate student of antisemitism and said she shouldn’t teach a course on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.




					theintercept.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_Wexler goes on to admit that Israeli “raids against Hamas. . . have killed civilians.” And he offers this twisted logic about why Israel kills “innocent Palestinians” in Gaza.
_


> _The [Iron Dome] system is defensive; it protects countless numbers of innocent Israelis from Hamas rocket attacks and saves numerous innocent Palestinians by avoiding even more punishing Israeli military responses to those attacks._


_Notice the framing, it is a trap (says Donald Johnson who pointed this passage out). Hamas attacks; Israel defends itself and also hits innocent civilians. So Hamas isn’t responding— no, they are attacking, and Palestinians can be divided into categories of innocent civilians and guilty attackers._

Well, yeah, Hamas rockets fired indiscriminately at Israel is Hamas attacking. Stupid twats.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Interpretation
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF*:  Based on their own acknowledgment, High-Value targets are intermixed with the civilian community.  Everything feasible must be done to separate military objectives from the civilian population, but in no event may civilians be used to shield military objectives.




​


Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Wexler goes on to admit that Israeli “raids against Hamas. . . have killed civilians.” And he offers this twisted logic about why Israel kills “innocent Palestinians” in Gaza.
> 
> 
> Notice the framing, it is a trap (says Donald Johnson who pointed this passage out). Hamas attacks; Israel defends itself and also hits innocent civilians. So Hamas isn’t responding— no, they are attacking, and Palestinians can be divided into categories of innocent civilians and guilty attackers._
> 
> Well, yeah, Hamas rockets fired indiscriminately at Israel is Hamas attacking. Stupid twats.


*(COMMENT)*

It would be difficult to afford such protection when military objectives are located within or near densely populated areas.[Additional Protocol II, Article 13(1)]





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Interpretation
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Based on their own acknowledgment, High-Value targets are intermixed with the civilian community.  Everything feasible must be done to separate military objectives from the civilian population, but in no event may civilians be used to shield military objectives.
> 
> 
> View attachment 546030
> ​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It would be difficult to afford such protection when military objectives are located within or near densely populated areas.[Additional Protocol II, Article 13(1)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Israel attacks Palestinians in their villages, in their neighborhoods, and in their homes. Places where civilians are supposed to be.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Interpretation
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*:  The Israelis are NOT attacking "civilians."  They are attacking High-Value Targets (HVTs) that are intermixed (intentionally) with the civilian population.  This has been a violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  Rules 23 and 24.

RoccoR said:
When military objectives are located within or near densely populated areas.[Additional Protocol II, Article 13(1)]


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel attacks Palestinians in their villages, in their neighborhoods, and in their homes. Places where civilians are supposed to be.


*(COMMENT)*

Your objection is intentionally scrambling the issue.  

•  *IF* there are military or other HVTs in the proximity of the densely populated areas *THEN*:  then either the HAMAS target *must move*, or HAMAS *must relocate* the densely populated area from harm.​
I know that Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are unconcerned with the lives of their people with the call for martyrs an ongoing project, but that does not relieve them from their duty.  And the HoAP are prohibited from the use of human shields. *  “Utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts."*




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Interpretation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  The Israelis are NOT attacking "civilians."  They are attacking High-Value Targets (HVTs) that are intermixed (intentionally) with the civilian population.  This has been a violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  Rules 23 and 24.
> 
> RoccoR said:
> When military objectives are located within or near densely populated areas.[Additional Protocol II, Article 13(1)]
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Your objection is intentionally scrambling the issue.
> 
> •  *IF* there are military or other HVTs in the proximity of the densely populated areas *THEN*:  then either the HAMAS target *must move*, or HAMAS *must relocate* the densely populated area from harm.​
> I know that Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are unconcerned with the lives of their people with the call for martyrs an ongoing project, but that does not relieve them from their duty.  And the HoAP are prohibited from the use of human shields. *  “Utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.



Say the degenerates cheering for a million martyrs,
to die for a country which name they can't even pronounce?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Hamas assault on women for not wearing Hijab*

GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip — The Ministry of Interior and National Security in the Gaza Strip issued April 30 a statement about a complaint filed by reporter Riwa Murshid who was attacked by two members of a Hamas military unit — known as Hama al-Thaghour (Breach Defenders) — for not wearing the hijab in the Juhr al-Deek border area in central Gaza.














						Assault on female reporter for not wearing hijab sparks backlash in Gaza
					

A female reporter was recently insulted and physically assaulted for not wearing the Islamic headscarf, which renewed the debate about women’s rights in the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Women's Rights
⁜→ rylah, et al,

*BLUF*: There are about as many (_if not more_) women with an advanced education advocating for the domination of the territories as there are men advocating for the same.



rylah said:


> *Hamas assault on women for not wearing Hijab*
> 
> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip — The Ministry of Interior and National Security in the Gaza Strip issued April 30 a statement about a complaint filed by reporter Riwa Murshid who was attacked by two members of a Hamas military unit — known as Hama al-Thaghour (Breach Defenders) — for not wearing the hijab in the Juhr al-Deek border area in central Gaza.


*(COMMENT)*

So women are actively supporting the fight for the "right to be placed under the thumb" and the loss of individual freedoms.

I do not hear or read about women that oppose male dominance over women in the overall general population of Arab Palestinians.  I guess the women of the Arab Palestinians actually want to be placed back into the Hijab.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel attacks Palestinians in their villages, in their neighborhoods, and in their homes. Places where civilians are supposed to be.


Hamas wages gee-had from civilian areas because dead civilians have a small propaganda value. They're a disposable commodity. You make that case quite often.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Women's Rights
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: There are about as many (_if not more_) women with an advanced education advocating for the domination of the territories as there are men advocating for the same.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So women are actively supporting the fight for the "right to be placed under the thumb" and the loss of individual freedoms.
> 
> I do not hear or read about women that oppose male dominance over women in the overall general population of Arab Palestinians.  I guess the women of the Arab Palestinians actually want to be placed back into the Hijab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



It's only for Western propaganda,
that they appear without Hijab.

*Just a reminder -*
they're among the most extreme
of fundamentalist Islamic societies:

















						The World’s Muslims: Religion, Politics and Society
					

A new survey report looks at attitudes among Muslims in 39 countries on a wide range of topics, from science to sharia, polygamy to popular culture. The survey finds that overwhelming percentages of Muslims in many countries want Islamic law to be the official law of their land, but there is...




					www.pewforum.org
				




And here's an example:









						Hamas court says women need a male guardian's approval to travel
					

A Hamas-run Islamic court in the Gaza Strip has ruled that women require the permission of a male guardian to travel.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



No kidding.
They've been whiney losers for going on 7 decades.
It's pretty much their only job.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





> "Soon after the report was released, I wrote that it gives Israel  carte blanche to smear the Palestinian propaganda as anti-Semitic."



I don't think average "supporter" of "_Palestinian rights"_
sees how antisemitism is wrong also for their cause.

Were you taught to think otherwise?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





> “We'll never accept that settlers from Long Island and elsewhere own our homes.”



But they do,

same as the Muslim Iraqis and Algerians,
owning _ "property and lands" _of Gaza
- you only complain against Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

As Israel increasingly relies on US evangelicals for support, younger ones are walking away: What polls show
					

Shibley Telhami analyzes survey data showing younger American evangelicals being less supportive of the U.S. leaning towards Israel over the Palestinians.




					www.brookings.edu
				




But a new survey commissioned by University for North Carolina at Pembroke researchers, carried out by Barna Group, has exposed what we have been finding for some time: younger evangelicals are much less supportive of Israel than older evangelicals, by a widening margin. The poll found a dramatic shift in attitudes between 2018 and 2021: support for Israel among young evangelicals dropped from 75% to 34%. This raises questions about the sustainability of the strong evangelical support for Israel that the Israeli right has cultivated for years and that proved reliable during the Trump administration.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> As Israel increasingly relies on US evangelicals for support, younger ones are walking away: What polls show
> 
> 
> Shibley Telhami analyzes survey data showing younger American evangelicals being less supportive of the U.S. leaning towards Israel over the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brookings.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a new survey commissioned by University for North Carolina at Pembroke researchers, carried out by Barna Group, has exposed what we have been finding for some time: younger evangelicals are much less supportive of Israel than older evangelicals, by a widening margin. The poll found a dramatic shift in attitudes between 2018 and 2021: support for Israel among young evangelicals dropped from 75% to 34%. This raises questions about the sustainability of the strong evangelical support for Israel that the Israeli right has cultivated for years and that proved reliable during the Trump administration.



Why are you so predictable?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

SFSU told to protect professor against censorship
					

Professor Rabab Abdulhadi says ruling is vindication after years of bullying and harassment by anti-Palestinian groups.




					electronicintifada.net
				




San Francisco State University failed to protect a professor from censorship by a major Silicon Valley company, an investigation has concluded.


The probe – carried out by a faculty rights panel within the California college – upheld a complaint filed by Rabab Abdulhadi, the only full-time professor in SFSU’s Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas studies program.


“This is a huge victory not only for us, but for everybody speaking about Palestine and for our ability to teach about Palestine as part of the indivisibility of justice,” Abdulhadi told The Electronic Intifada on Thursday.

The Lawfare Project has long targeted Abdulhadi, who was vindicated in court in 2017 against the group’s smear campaigns.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israeli occupation authority? What's that?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Why should Pally squatters be allowed to illegally build on land they don’t own?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Make my day, they should all go to hunger strike,
only without Tortit waffles in toilets this time...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Another BDS-hole victory goes to...

who is he?









						EU to condition UNRWA funds on removing incitement from PA textbooks
					

Budget panel approves amendment to strip Ramallah of 20 million Euros if immediate changes are not made to the curriculum to promote coexistence with Israel; funding would instead be sent to groups that don't vilify Israel




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



How many Palestinians were murdered by Hamas rockets?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Very Poor Logic and the application of a fallacy (_*ad Hominem*__)_.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: This is both the case of:

◈    Selective Enforcement.​​◈    The unfounded accusations.​


P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

Generally speaking (but not always true) many pro-Arab Palestinians who engage in anti-Israeli rhetoric, are appealing to feelings or prejudices rather than intellect (Abusive _Ad Hominem) _and are an attack directed at an opponent's character, to discredit the pro-Israeli position rather than by an answer to the allegations. Very often the pro-Arab Palestinians depend on the inability of the pro-Arab Palestinian to "fact check" the meaning of the allegation and understand the means by which the anti-Israeli sources deliberately mislead the reader and thereby camouflage the truth. This is a very common practice in order to defend the twin pro-Arab Palestinians assertions that there is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad, and that Armed Struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. It is generally used to justify violation by the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) accusations of genocide, apartheid, and the open incitement to violence. The anti-Israeli contingent generally conveniently forget to point out that international laws and covenants are constructed the way they are so that the International Courts can employ the legal principle of:

*Nullum crimen sine lege*​
The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.​
​Many of the Vehement HoAP, and those that support HoAP organizations and activities, very often show signs as having a reading comprehension disability.  They can read the words, but when put into a sentence are hard pressed to discern the meaning or implication.

When the HoAP activities, pro-Arab Palestinians contingents, and the anti-Israel advocates chooses, at their discretion, to recommend enforcement of Customary and International Humanitarian Laws or Covenants against Israel but exempt themselves and not advocate or recommend that same enforcement of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws or Covenants against the HoAP; that becomes a case of selective enforcement.

When the HoAP activities, pro-Arab Palestinians contingents, and the anti-Israel advocates make accusation of murder, genocide, apartheid, and the open incitement to violence, but exempt themselves, and not advocate or recommend that same enforcement; that becomes a case of selective enforcement.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Very Poor Logic and the application of a fallacy (_*ad Hominem*__)_.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: This is both the case of:
> 
> ◈    Selective Enforcement.​​◈    The unfounded accusations.​
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Generally speaking (but not always true) many pro-Arab Palestinians who engage in anti-Israeli rhetoric, are appealing to feelings or prejudices rather than intellect (Abusive _Ad Hominem) _and are an attack directed at an opponent's character, to discredit the pro-Israeli position rather than by an answer to the allegations. Very often the pro-Arab Palestinians depend on the inability of the pro-Arab Palestinian to "fact check" the meaning of the allegation and understand the means by which the anti-Israeli sources deliberately mislead the reader and thereby camouflage the truth. This is a very common practice in order to defend the twin pro-Arab Palestinians assertions that there is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad, and that Armed Struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. It is generally used to justify violation by the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) accusations of genocide, apartheid, and the open incitement to violence. The anti-Israeli contingent generally conveniently forget to point out that international laws and covenants are constructed the way they are so that the International Courts can employ the legal principle of:
> 
> *Nullum crimen sine lege*​
> The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.​
> View attachment 554884​Many of the Vehement HoAP, and those that support HoAP organizations and activities, very often show signs as having a reading comprehension disability.  They can read the words, but when put into a sentence are hard pressed to discern the meaning or implication.
> 
> When the HoAP activities, pro-Arab Palestinians contingents, and the anti-Israel advocates chooses, at their discretion, to recommend enforcement of Customary and International Humanitarian Laws or Covenants against Israel but exempt themselves and not advocate or recommend that same enforcement of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws or Covenants against the HoAP; that becomes a case of selective enforcement.
> 
> When the HoAP activities, pro-Arab Palestinians contingents, and the anti-Israel advocates make accusation of murder, genocide, apartheid, and the open incitement to violence, but exempt themselves, and not advocate or recommend that same enforcement; that becomes a case of selective enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> (Abusive _Ad Hominem) _and are an attack directed at an opponent's character,


Like terrorist or anti Semite?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> This is a very common practice in order to defend the twin pro-Arab Palestinians assertions that there is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad, and that Armed Struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.


That is old hat.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Everyone is a terrorist to those fuckers. It is part of their terrorist propaganda campaign.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli name calling fail.*


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Very Poor Logic and the application of a fallacy (_ad Hominem__)_.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  Identifying a person (or persons) as a "Terrorist" has been in the international political and judicial vocabulary since 1938.  The use of such a term is just as valid as identifying someone as a "Palestinian."

​Such things help to define a word that modifies a noun. 

◈  Hostile Arab Palestinian​​◈  Terrorist Arab Palestinian​​◈  Hostile Arab Palestinian Terrorist.​
*THE WORKING DEFINITION OF ANTI-SEMITISM*
What Does It Mean,​Why Is It Important, and​What Should We Do With It?​


P F Tinmore said:


> Like terrorist or anti Semite?





P F Tinmore said:


> That is old hat.





P F Tinmore said:


> Everyone is a terrorist to those fuckers. It is part of their terrorist propaganda campaign.


*(COMMENT)*

Most educated people define the terms or outline why a term is not applicable.  To play "Osterich" and stick your head in the sand in order to disavow knowledge that that the European Union (representing 27 Countries) identifies the following organizations as terrorist groups or entities:
(See 9/1/2019 Official Journal of the European Union) (*COUNCIL DECISION (CFSP) 2019/25*)

◈  Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade​◈  Hamas’, including ‘Hamas-Izz al-Din al-Qassem​◈  Hizbollah Military Wing​◈  Palestinian Islamic Jihad​◈  Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine​◈  Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine — General Command​


P F Tinmore said:


> Ben Ehrenreich
> It is past time to retire the word ‘terrorism.


*(COMMENT)*

Should we just retire such words, simply because it offends the sensibilities of the perpetrator? *(RHETORICAL)*  Well that is like saying that a neighborhood should not know has a resident "sex offender."  That is like saying that you should not notify residents of a local center for helping former drug addicts, prisoners, psychiatric patients, or others has been established in their neighborhood. 

More importantly, are the likes of communication and support these various Palestinian organizations have established.  You have no doubt noticed that the Arab Republic of Egypt has simply closed its border crossing with the Gaza Strip.  And this is a perfect case of "selective enforcement" on the allegation of "apartheid."  Egypt completely closes it border crossing (not apartheid), but Israel is apartheid because:  80 percent of the goods entering the Gaza Strip pass through the Kerem Shalom Crossing. in terms of value, are purchased from Israeli companies and suppliers. The Kerem Shalom Crossing is economically vital for the Gazans to get their goods to market in the West Bank and Israel.  The Israelis are now allowing some 10,000 Gazan Merchants and Sellers to pass into Israel through the Erez Border Crossing.  The Rafah Border Crossing Point has recently reopened a portion of the crossing (one-way operations).




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Very Poor Logic and the application of a fallacy (_ad Hominem__)_.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Identifying a person (or persons) as a "Terrorist" has been in the international political and judicial vocabulary since 1938.  The use of such a term is just as valid as identifying someone as a "Palestinian."
> 
> 
> View attachment 555079
> ​Such things help to define a word that modifies a noun.
> 
> ◈  Hostile Arab Palestinian​​◈  Terrorist Arab Palestinian​​◈  Hostile Arab Palestinian Terrorist.​
> *THE WORKING DEFINITION OF ANTI-SEMITISM*​What Does It Mean,​Why Is It Important, and​What Should We Do With It?​
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Most educated people define the terms or outline why a term is not applicable.  To play "Osterich" and stick your head in the sand in order to disavow knowledge that that the European Union (representing 27 Countries) identifies the following organizations as terrorist groups or entities:
> (See 9/1/2019 Official Journal of the European Union) (*COUNCIL DECISION (CFSP) 2019/25*)
> 
> ◈  Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade​◈  Hamas’, including ‘Hamas-Izz al-Din al-Qassem​◈  Hizbollah Military Wing​◈  Palestinian Islamic Jihad​◈  Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine​◈  Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine — General Command​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Should we just retire such words, simply because it offends the sensibilities of the perpetrator? *(RHETORICAL)*  Well that is like saying that a neighborhood should not know has a resident "sex offender."  That is like saying that you should not notify residents of a local center for helping former drug addicts, prisoners, psychiatric patients, or others has been established in their neighborhood.
> 
> More importantly, are the likes of communication and support these various Palestinian organizations have established.  You have no doubt noticed that the Arab Republic of Egypt has simply closed its border crossing with the Gaza Strip.  And this is a perfect case of "selective enforcement" on the allegation of "apartheid."  Egypt completely closes it border crossing (not apartheid), but Israel is apartheid because:  80 percent of the goods entering the Gaza Strip pass through the Kerem Shalom Crossing. in terms of value, are purchased from Israeli companies and suppliers. The Kerem Shalom Crossing is economically vital for the Gazans to get their goods to market in the West Bank and Israel.  The Israelis are now allowing some 10,000 Gazan Merchants and Sellers to pass into Israel through the Erez Border Crossing.  The Rafah Border Crossing Point has recently reopened a portion of the crossing (one-way operations).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


What criteria is used for terrorist designations? What is the due process used?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Arrest and Charge 'vs' Criminal Proceedings
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*BLUF*:  The issue of the Charge (or designation) of Terrorism is an Executive Function.  As a general rule, the Police, Security, and Counterintelligence Services are part of the executive; whereas, the Courts, where due process enters the equation, is part of the Judiciary.



P F Tinmore said:


> What criteria is used for terrorist designations? What is the due process used?


*(COMMENT)*
.
This (mixing Apples and Oranges) is another technique used by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, pro-Arab Palestinian associates, and the anti-Israel advocates to entangle the ground truth and facts of the questions. 

Criteria (Elements to the Offense) are dependent on the venue and jurisdiction.  See *Posting #3680* and review the the EU Material.  Start with:  (See 9/1/2019 Official Journal of the European Union) (_*COUNCIL DECISION (CFSP) 2019/25*_)

The generalized understanding is that the International Courts have adopted (in part but not all-inclusive) may apply:  (Article #38 • *Statute of the International Court of Justice* (ICJ))

international conventions, whether general or particular, establishing rules expressly recognized by the contesting states; 
international custom, as evidence of a general practice accepted as law; 
the general principles of law recognized by civilized nations; 
subject to the provisions of Article 59, judicial decisions and the teachings of the most highly qualified publicists of the various nations, as subsidiary means for the determination of rules of law. .






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish American Explains Why She Supports Palestine and BDS​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The issue of the Charge (or designation) of Terrorism is an Executive Function. As a general rule, the Police, Security, and Counterintelligence Services are part of the executive; whereas, the Courts, where due process enters the equation, is part of the Judiciary.


So there is no due process. It is just name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Arrest and Charge 'vs' Criminal Proceedings
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *BLUF*:  The issue of the Charge (or designation) of Terrorism is an Executive Function.  As a general rule, the Police, Security, and Counterintelligence Services are part of the executive; whereas, the Courts, where due process enters the equation, is part of the Judiciary.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> This (mixing Apples and Oranges) is another technique used by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, pro-Arab Palestinian associates, and the anti-Israel advocates to entangle the ground truth and facts of the questions.
> 
> Criteria (Elements to the Offense) are dependent on the venue and jurisdiction.  See *Posting #3680* and review the the EU Material.  Start with:  (See 9/1/2019 Official Journal of the European Union) (_*COUNCIL DECISION (CFSP) 2019/25*_)
> 
> The generalized understanding is that the International Courts have adopted (in part but not all-inclusive) may apply:  (Article #38 • *Statute of the International Court of Justice* (ICJ))
> 
> international conventions, whether general or particular, establishing rules expressly recognized by the contesting states;
> international custom, as evidence of a general practice accepted as law;
> the general principles of law recognized by civilized nations;
> subject to the provisions of Article 59, judicial decisions and the teachings of the most highly qualified publicists of the various nations, as subsidiary means for the determination of rules of law. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Parry right.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Arrest and Charge 'vs' Criminal Proceedings
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*PREFACE*: I am not a lawyer and I am not practicing law. This is a debate on civics.
*BLUF*:  You are totally lost on these subjects.



P F Tinmore said:


> So there is no due process. It is just name calling.


*(COMMENT)*
.
The Arrest, Arraignment, and Trial system is not exactly the same everywhere but is similar in most Republics.  The designation of a criminal offense is  (generally speaking) a legislative process.  The creation of a criminal code with the elements of the offense is largely legislative.  Challenges are possible.  In 2017, the Court of Justice - heard the case ---  Council of the European Union vs Hamas,   European Commission on the designation of HAMAS (Islamic Resistance Movement).
 ​
Judgment of the Court (Grand Chamber) of 26 July 2017 — Council of the European Union v Hamas, European Commission
(Case C-79/15 P) (1)
(Appeal — Common foreign and security policy — Fight against terrorism — Restrictive measures against certain persons and entities — Freezing of funds — Common Position 2001/931/CFSP — Article 1(4) and (6) — Regulation (EC) No 2580/2001 — Article 2(3) — Retention of an organization on the list of persons, groups, and entities involved in terrorist acts — Conditions — Factual basis of the decisions to freeze funds — Decision taken by a competent authority — Obligation to state reasons)
(2017/C 309/04)​
That is not exactly criminal "Due Processes" → but more of a *Tort Case*...

Again, you are absent your due diligence in fact-checking.  Your question is mixing apples and oranges.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Islamic terrorists _are_ being retired. 









						Israeli airstrike kills Islamic Jihad commander in Gaza
					

Israeli warplanes unleashed another wave of heavy airstrikes on the Gaza Strip Monday, destroying about 60 miles of militant tunnels and the homes of nine Hamas commanders — and also killing …




					nypost.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: In General an Open Commentary
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
.
As it normally is with the Hostile Arab Palestinians _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_, pro-Arab Palestinian associates, and the anti-Israel advocates (_Act Now to Stop War and End Racism, Al-Awda, Council on American-Islamic Relations, Friends of Sabeel-North America, If Americans Knew, International Solidarity Movement, Jewish Voice for Peace, Muslim American Society, Students for Justice in Palestine, US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation_) the classic complaint is that the Arab Palestinians are being deprived of some "right" or special "privilege" that is due them, that must be given to them on a silver platter.

They whip out these largely non-binding and ceremonial Resolutions they generate annually, between October and January, that regurgitate the same points that they use in attempts to justify acts of terrorism and/or violations of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  When directly requested to supply a specific binding legal document or covenant that actually has some actual law behind it, they cannot.  Instead, they recycle the same non-binding material over and over again.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

World reacts after Israeli forces wound hundreds in Al-Aqsa raid​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> pro-Arab Palestinian associates, and the anti-Israel advocates (_Act Now to Stop War and End Racism, Al-Awda, Council on American-Islamic Relations, Friends of Sabeel-North America, If Americans Knew, International Solidarity Movement, Jewish Voice for Peace, Muslim American Society, Students for Justice in Palestine, US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation_)


You forgot Code Pink, The Rachael Corry Foundation, and many of the smaller groups.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> As it normally is with the Hostile Arab Palestinians _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_,


WOW, trope city.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> They whip out these largely non-binding and ceremonial Resolutions they generate annually, between October and January, that regurgitate the same points that they use in attempts to justify acts of terrorism and/or violations of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.


Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.

Good boy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.
> 
> Good boy.


You played the, ''watch me flail my Pom Poms for Islamic terrorism'', card.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Arrest and Charge 'vs' Criminal Proceedings
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *PREFACE*: I am not a lawyer and I am not practicing law. This is a debate on civics.
> *BLUF*:  You are totally lost on these subjects.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> The Arrest, Arraignment, and Trial system is not exactly the same everywhere but is similar in most Republics.  The designation of a criminal offense is  (generally speaking) a legislative process.  The creation of a criminal code with the elements of the offense is largely legislative.  Challenges are possible.  In 2017, the Court of Justice - heard the case ---  Council of the European Union vs Hamas,   European Commission on the designation of HAMAS (Islamic Resistance Movement).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judgment of the Court (Grand Chamber) of 26 July 2017 — Council of the European Union v Hamas, European Commission
> (Case C-79/15 P) (1)
> (Appeal — Common foreign and security policy — Fight against terrorism — Restrictive measures against certain persons and entities — Freezing of funds — Common Position 2001/931/CFSP — Article 1(4) and (6) — Regulation (EC) No 2580/2001 — Article 2(3) — Retention of an organization on the list of persons, groups, and entities involved in terrorist acts — Conditions — Factual basis of the decisions to freeze funds — Decision taken by a competent authority — Obligation to state reasons)
> (2017/C 309/04)​
> That is not exactly criminal "Due Processes" → but more of a *Tort Case*...
> 
> Again, you are absent your due diligence in fact-checking.  Your question is mixing apples and oranges.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


No criteria. No due process. Just name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You played the, ''watch me flail my Pom Poms for Islamic terrorism'', card.


Another terrorist card.

Good girl.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Another terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.



Don't call Palestinian terrorists....terrorists. It hurtz their feelz.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Another terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.


Another of your usual cut and paste slogans.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> No criteria. No due process. Just name calling.


What due process? Tell us about the due process in sharia law. Tell us about due process as a component of islamic terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What due process? Tell us about the due process in sharia law. Tell us about due process as a component of islamic terrorism.


Deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection.


Why?


----------



## Kondor3

Time to force the Muzzies to the East Bank of the Jordan Rive - permanently.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MJB12741

It's about time the world consider all of the Palestinian contributions to peace, mankind & civilization like, well, you know.


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


>


We can always deport the Pali-immigrants back to Gaza...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



So out of 300 such organizations,
*the leading ones *are the 6 involved in murder?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Special Report The ties between NGOs promoting BDS and terror organizations
					

This website provides government information and enables users to perform government-related transactions online




					www.gov.il
				





In a special report, the deep link between designated Palestinian terror organizations Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and anti-Israel NGOs promoting boycott divestment and sanctions (BDS) of Israel is exposed.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



The PA's oligarch princess got up earlier today
after drinking Vodka in the 'Great Satan"?

Hypocrites...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> The PA's oligarch princess got up earlier today
> after drinking Vodka in the 'Great Satan"?
> 
> Hypocrites...


Collaborates kill.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Collaborates kill.


See how easily you turn around,
Arab supremacists execute their own - good,
Israelis ban NGO's funneling them money - bad.

Is that why you also need to charge them
with the "crime" of being gay?









						Hamas Commander, Accused of Theft and Gay Sex, Is Killed by His Own (Published 2016)
					

The death of Mahmoud Ishtiwi, who was accused of homosexuality, had all the trappings of a soap opera: sex, torture and embezzlement, in the armed wing of Hamas.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Hamas Charter makes no comment about self determination. The contents address Arab-Moslem past conquest, colonialism and fulfillment of a promise by your "prophet" that all lands conquered by Arabs-Moslems are forever a part of the Ummah. 

Do you additional help understanding the details of your politico-religious ideology?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: First Intifada
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_


P F Tinmore said:


>


*(SHORT NOTE)*

Again, The First Intifada (1987) was overtaken by events.  Many things changed since then.





This is an abbreviated Timeline>. Many Important things happened since then.  But since I 
already mentioned the international borders agreements, I eliminated the clutter.  
This history is about the self-determination of the Arab Palestinians.​While the Hostile Arab Palestinians could have made a Statehood Proposal in 1987 three decades ago, they did not make such a proposal for Statehood for another two decades.  In fact, I could have put in the 1988 PLO Declaration of Independence but I'm not sure, other than for Historical purposes, what relevance it has.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: First Intifada
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *(SHORT NOTE)*
> 
> Again, The First Intifada (1987) was overtaken by events.  Many things changed since then.
> 
> View attachment 559065
> This is an abbreviated Timeline>. Many Important things happened since then.  But since I
> already mentioned the international borders agreements, I eliminated the clutter.
> This history is about the self-determination of the Arab Palestinians.​While the Hostile Arab Palestinians could have made a Statehood Proposal in 1987 three decades ago, they did not make such a proposal for Statehood for another two decades.  In fact, I could have put in the 1988 PLO Declaration of Independence but I'm not sure, other than for Historical purposes, what relevance it has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


For John Quigley, Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (1918–1948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[137] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[81]


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> For John Quigley, Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (1918–1948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[137] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[81]


Has Quigly confirmed that the "country of Pal'istan" was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne?

Trot that Zebra back out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned."



The Palestinians sure fucked it up.........


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: First Intifada
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> For John Quigley, Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (1918–1948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[137] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[81]


*(COMMENT)*

The League of Nations Covenant is an agreement between the signatory.  It does not include the Arab Palestinians. It makes no promise to the Arab Palestinians.

The Treaty of Lausanne (1924) is an agreement between the Allied Powers and the Turkish Republic.  It did not include the Arab Palestinians. It makes no promise to the Arab Palestinians.

The various Arab Palestinian factions did not follow any principle pertaining to the well-being and development of such peoples they purport to represent.  

The various factions of the Arab Palestinian rejected and denied the tutelage of such peoples of advanced nations. 

The various factions of the Arab Palestinian were unable to assemble a viable government that could reach a stage of development where their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized.

The various factions of the Arab Palestinian were unable to could not stand alone.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

World reacts after Israeli forces wound hundreds in Al-Aqsa raid​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> World reacts after Israeli forces wound hundreds in Al-Aqsa raid​



Wounded Palestinian terrorists.......just awful!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*More bullshit out of Israel.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Russia, China. Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli police assaulted a Palestinian man and his mom as his friends watched on Facebook Live
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				




Israeli Police Assaulted a Palestinian Man and His Mom as His Friends Watched on Facebook Live​Marwan al-Husseini and his mother Raisa were traveling to see relatives when undercover police stopped their car and dragged them from it violently. The officers beat Marwan and strip-searched Raisa before releasing them. The police later lied about what happened - but the incident was caught on video


----------



## P F Tinmore

Secret Israeli dossier provides no proof for declaring Palestinian NGOs ‘terrorists’
					

A +972 investigation exposes a classified document that Israel hoped would convince European governments to stop funding Palestinian civil society groups.




					www.972mag.com
				




Secret Israeli dossier provides no proof for declaring Palestinian NGOs ‘terrorists’​ 
Israel hoped a classified Shin Bet document would convince European governments to stop funding Palestinian rights groups. +972 and Local Call got hold of the dossier's testimonies — and found no real evidence to justify Israel's claims.​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Defense for Children International – Palestine’s Ties to the PFLP Terrorist Organization » ngomonitor
					

Defense for Children International-Palestine (DCI-P) is a Palestinian NGO that claims to promote Palestinian children’s rights. However, many current and former officials, employees, and board members have links to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).




					www.ngo-monitor.org
				




Defense for Children International-Palestine (DCI-P) is a Palestinian NGO that claims to promote Palestinian children’s rights. However, numerous individuals with alleged ties to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terrorist organization have been employed and appointed as board members at DCI-P. The PFLP is designated as a terrorist organization by the US, EU, Canada, and Israel. On October 22, 2021, the Israeli Ministry of Defense declared DCI-P a “terror organization” because it is part of “a network of organizations” that operates “on behalf of the ‘Popular Front’.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Defense for Children International – Palestine’s Ties to the PFLP Terrorist Organization » ngomonitor
> 
> 
> Defense for Children International-Palestine (DCI-P) is a Palestinian NGO that claims to promote Palestinian children’s rights. However, many current and former officials, employees, and board members have links to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngo-monitor.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense for Children International-Palestine (DCI-P) is a Palestinian NGO that claims to promote Palestinian children’s rights. However, numerous individuals with alleged ties to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terrorist organization have been employed and appointed as board members at DCI-P. The PFLP is designated as a terrorist organization by the US, EU, Canada, and Israel. On October 22, 2021, the Israeli Ministry of Defense declared DCI-P a “terror organization” because it is part of “a network of organizations” that operates “on behalf of the ‘Popular Front’.”


Doesn't matter.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Should have paid your rent. Squatters.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Doesn't matter.


It matters to thinking humans.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ Sixties Fan, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli regime forces attacked the paramedics staff and the ambulance of the Red Crescent Society in Khirbet Al-Latwana in Yatta, southern Al-Khalil.


*(COMMENT)*
.
I don't quite get the implication that you make in saying "Israeli Regime Forces."  Either you know what agency or activity attacked the vehicle, or you do not...

Similarly, conspicuously absent is the circumstances leading up to the incident.  What is the purpose for this posting?
.


P F Tinmore said:


> "These are the Children You Killed."


*(COMMENT)*
.
I look at this as just an emotional outburst.
​

*◈   Guide to Appeal to Emotion Fallacy*​*◈   Logical fallacies: Appeal to Emotion*​​
It is not uncommon for the Arab Palestinian to place their civilian population in harm's way in a purposeful move to create an event that will generate pity, fear, and the incitement to violence, or to attempt to generate the notion that the Israelis inflict such injury and death on purpose _(intentionally targeting children)_.

Of course, anyone who studies these events will readily come to the conclusion that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are internally weaponizing the death of these children for propaganda purposes.  They create the event by setting the conditions that the military response will generate these casualties.

We see this all the time.  It is part and parcel the standing doctrine of the HoAP.

◈   The PFLP says it is a "human right" for Palestinians to kill Jews​‎◈   “Those representing Palestine must be prepared to sacrifice blood” ‎ ‎– Fatah official​*◈   **Fatah before flag march, urges martyrdom-death for Jerusalem*​◈   Hamas TV glorifies jihad, urges 'Death to Israel!'​◈   PALESTINIAN ARAB OFFICIAL ADMITS “KILLING ISRAELIS IS NOT TERROR, IT’S LEGITIMATE”​When we (individually) examine the actions of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP), we have to question our understanding about the nature of morality.  We question "our" understanding of our application and how it differs from the HoAP application.  In the five perspectives cited (_supra_), which are valid expressions of morality and which are not?
.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It is not uncommon for the Arab Palestinian to place their civilian population in harm's way


Israel attacks Palestinians where they live. That is not placing your civilians in harms way.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I don't quite get the implication that you make in saying "Israeli Regime Forces." Either you know what agency or activity attacked the vehicle, or you do not...


Whether it is Tweedledee or Tweedledum doesn't matter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> I don't quite get the implication that you make in saying "Israeli Regime Forces."  Either you know what agency or activity attacked the vehicle, or you do not...
> 
> Similarly, conspicuously absent is the circumstances leading up to the incident.  What is the purpose for this posting?
> .
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> I look at this as just an emotional outburst.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 564038​*◈   Guide to Appeal to Emotion Fallacy*​
> ​*◈   Logical fallacies: Appeal to Emotion*​
> 
> It is not uncommon for the Arab Palestinian to place their civilian population in harm's way in a purposeful move to create an event that will generate pity, fear, and the incitement to violence, or to attempt to generate the notion that the Israelis inflict such injury and death on purpose _(intentionally targeting children)_.
> 
> Of course, anyone who studies these events will readily come to the conclusion that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are internally weaponizing the death of these children for propaganda purposes.  They create the event by setting the conditions that the military response will generate these casualties.
> 
> We see this all the time.  It is part and parcel the standing doctrine of the HoAP.
> 
> ◈   The PFLP says it is a "human right" for Palestinians to kill Jews​‎◈   “Those representing Palestine must be prepared to sacrifice blood” ‎ ‎– Fatah official​*◈   **Fatah before flag march, urges martyrdom-death for Jerusalem*​◈   Hamas TV glorifies jihad, urges 'Death to Israel!'​◈   PALESTINIAN ARAB OFFICIAL ADMITS “KILLING ISRAELIS IS NOT TERROR, IT’S LEGITIMATE”​When we (individually) examine the actions of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP), we have to question our understanding about the nature of morality.  We question "our" understanding of our application and how it differs from the HoAP application.  In the five perspectives cited (_supra_), which are valid expressions of morality and which are not?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Your usual smear piece. Armed struggle against oppression is legal.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel attacks Palestinians where they live. That is not placing your civilians in harms way.


*(REMEMBER)*




​*(COMMENT)*
.
When the Israeli counter or otherwise responds within a period of time comparatively close to the present to the attack initiated by the Arab Palestinians → where the ‘necessity of a response is an essential deterrent to suppress hostile activity, that becomes an action of "self-defense."
*SOURCE:* _ Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law •John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker. -- 3rd ed. © 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. pp549_​
When the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) launch an attack from from a position which is in close proximity to the civilian population that is "placing your civilians in harms way."  
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *(REMEMBER)*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 564205
> View attachment 564202​*(COMMENT)*
> .
> When the Israeli counter or otherwise responds within a period of time comparatively close to the present to the attack initiated by the Arab Palestinians → where the ‘necessity of a response is an essential deterrent to suppress hostile activity, that becomes an action of "self-defense."
> *SOURCE:* _ Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law •John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker. -- 3rd ed. © 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. pp549_​
> When the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) launch an attack from from a position which is in close proximity to the civilian population that is "placing your civilians in harms way."
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R











						No, Israel Does Not Have the Right to Self-Defense In International Law Against Occupied Palestinian Territory
					

[In view of Israel`s assertions that its current attacks on the Gaza Strip are an exercise in legitimate self-defense, Jadaliyya re-posts an analysis of this claim by Co-Editor Noura Erakat initially published in 2012.] On the fourth day of Israel`s




					www.jadaliyya.com
				




On the fourth day of Israel`s most recent onslaught against Gaza`s Palestinian population, President Barack Obama declared, “No country on Earth would tolerate missiles raining down on its citizens from outside its borders.” In an echo of Israeli officials, he sought to frame Israel`s aerial missile strikes against the 360-square kilometer Strip as the just use of armed force against a foreign country. Israel`s ability to frame its assault against territory it occupies as a right of self-defense turns international law on its head.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> “No country on Earth would tolerate missiles raining down on its citizens from outside its borders.”



Exactly! But the terrorist regime in Gaza will never pay for their war crimes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> No, Israel Does Not Have the Right to Self-Defense In International Law Against Occupied Palestinian Territory
> 
> 
> [In view of Israel`s assertions that its current attacks on the Gaza Strip are an exercise in legitimate self-defense, Jadaliyya re-posts an analysis of this claim by Co-Editor Noura Erakat initially published in 2012.] On the fourth day of Israel`s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jadaliyya.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the fourth day of Israel`s most recent onslaught against Gaza`s Palestinian population, President Barack Obama declared, “No country on Earth would tolerate missiles raining down on its citizens from outside its borders.” In an echo of Israeli officials, he sought to frame Israel`s aerial missile strikes against the 360-square kilometer Strip as the just use of armed force against a foreign country. Israel`s ability to frame its assault against territory it occupies as a right of self-defense turns international law on its head.



Palestinian war crimes _are_ pretty funny.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestinian war crimes _are_ pretty funny.


Examples?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Examples?



Launching rockets from civilian areas toward civilian areas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Launching rockets from civilian areas toward civilian areas.


Israel's version of close to civilian structures could be 200 yards or more.

The Palestinians do not fire rockets into Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian promotion of discrimination, hostility, or violence.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

BLUF:  Again, this is a case of Arab Palestinian "Misinformation" and a deliberate attempt to deceive the reader.



P F Tinmore said:


> On the fourth day of Israel`s most recent onslaught against Gaza`s Palestinian population, President Barack Obama declared, “No country on Earth would tolerate missiles raining down on its citizens from outside its borders.” In an echo of Israeli officials, he sought to frame Israel`s aerial missile strikes against the 360-square kilometer Strip as the just use of armed force against a foreign country. Israel`s ability to frame its assault against territory it occupies as a right of self-defense turns international law on its head.


*(COMMENT)*
.
You have this backward.  

The President was expressing the view that no country *like Israel* would tolerate the rocket bombardment originating from the Hostile Arab Palestinians without a military response → a retaliatory strike.

And again, this idea that "international law on its head" is deceptive.  The Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) states otherwise.  _*Article 68, Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV)*_.  You cannot cite any "*law*" that counters the GCIV.  → Arab Palestinians who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (ie - The Israelis), or damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed.

Further, to suggest otherwise, as you did here and do quite frequently, is (as an act in itself) a violation of _*Article 20, International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*_ (CCPR).  It is prohibited to promote propaganda for war or to advocate or incite discrimination, hostility, or violence.

People like yourself do not advocate for peace, but attempt to justify the continuation of conflict.

Peace, the restoration of peace, and the maintenance of peace are the central theme of Customary and IHL.  
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel attacks Palestinians where they live. That is not placing your civilians in harms way.


Another of your frantic, unsupported outbursts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> And again, this idea that "international law on its head" is deceptive. The Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) states otherwise. _*Article 68, Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV)*_. You cannot cite any "*law*" that counters the GCIV.


Military occupation is a recognized status under international law and since 1967, the international community has designated the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as militarily occupied. As long as the occupation continues, Israel has the right to protect itself and its citizens from attacks by Palestinians who reside in the occupied territories. *However, Israel also has a duty to maintain law and order, also known as “normal life,” within territory it occupies. *This obligation includes not only ensuring but prioritizing the security and well-being of the occupied population. That responsibility and those duties are enumerated in Occupation Law. 
Occupation Law is part of the laws of armed conflict; it contemplates military occupation as an outcome of war and enumerates the duties of an occupying power until the peace is restored and the occupation ends. *To fulfill its duties, the occupying power is afforded the right to use police powers, or the force permissible for law enforcement purposes.









						No, Israel Does Not Have the Right to Self-Defense In International Law Against Occupied Palestinian Territory
					

[In view of Israel`s assertions that its current attacks on the Gaza Strip are an exercise in legitimate self-defense, Jadaliyya re-posts an analysis of this claim by Co-Editor Noura Erakat initially published in 2012.] On the fourth day of Israel`s




					www.jadaliyya.com
				



*
Police action not military action. Read article 68.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's version of close to civilian structures could be 200 yards or more.
> 
> The Palestinians do not fire rockets into Israel.



*Israel's version of close to civilian structures could be 200 yards or more.*

Or more often, less than 50 yards.

*The Palestinians do not fire rockets into Israel.*

The ones that fall short and kill Gazans don't make it into Israel. Most do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Israel's version of close to civilian structures could be 200 yards or more.*
> 
> Or more often, less than 50 yards.
> 
> *The Palestinians do not fire rockets into Israel.*
> 
> The ones that fall short and kill Gazans don't make it into Israel. Most do.


Nice deflection.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice deflection.



I would never deflect from Palestinian war crimes.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian promotion of discrimination, hostility, or violence.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> Military occupation is a recognized status under international law and since 1967, the international community has designated the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as militarily occupied. As long as the occupation continues, Israel has the right to protect itself and its citizens from attacks by Palestinians who reside in the occupied territories. *However, Israel also has a duty to maintain law and order, also known as “normal life,” within territory it occupies. *This obligation includes not only ensuring but prioritizing the security and well-being of the occupied population. That responsibility and those duties are enumerated in Occupation Law.
> Occupation Law is part of the laws of armed conflict; it contemplates military occupation as an outcome of war and enumerates the duties of an occupying power until the peace is restored and the occupation ends. *To fulfill its duties, the occupying power is afforded the right to use police powers, or the force permissible for law enforcement purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Israel Does Not Have the Right to Self-Defense In International Law Against Occupied Palestinian Territory
> 
> 
> [In view of Israel`s assertions that its current attacks on the Gaza Strip are an exercise in legitimate self-defense, Jadaliyya re-posts an analysis of this claim by Co-Editor Noura Erakat initially published in 2012.] On the fourth day of Israel`s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jadaliyya.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Police action not military action. Read article 68.


*(COMMENT)*

First, neither Article 43 of the Hague Regulation or Article 68 of the GCIV use the term, "Police Action."  That is a political term. The current terminology is;

◈      International Armed Conflict (IAC)​​◈      Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC)​
*IF* you want to insist that the territory is occupied by the Israelis, *THEN* you must accept the consequential limitations...   No matter how you interpret it, the Customary and International Humanitarian Law prohibits the Arab Palestinians from attempting to harm the Occupation Power.  *IF* the Hostile Arab Palestinian makes any attempt to harm or inflict damage to the Israeli contingent, *THEN* Article 68 prosecution sets in.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian promotion of discrimination, hostility, or violence.
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, neither Article 43 of the Hague Regulation or Article 68 of the GCIV use the term, "Police Action."  That is a political term. The current terminology is;
> 
> ◈      International Armed Conflict (IAC)​​◈      Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC)​
> *IF* you want to insist that the territory is occupied by the Israelis, *THEN* you must accept the consequential limitations...   No matter how you interpret it, the Customary and International Humanitarian Law prohibits the Arab Palestinians from attempting to harm the Occupation Power.  *IF* the Hostile Arab Palestinian makes any attempt to harm or inflict damage to the Israeli contingent, *THEN* Article 68 prosecution sets in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


The Palestinians have the right for armed struggle against the occupation.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian promotion of discrimination, hostility, or violence.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*BLUF*:  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have to believe that they have a "Right to Armed Struggle."  If they did not have such a right _(The Right to Armed Struggle_) then their justification for the death, destruction, and havoc they spread would be without any basis.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have the right for armed struggle against the occupation.


*(COMMENT)*
.
The United Nations General Assembly passed *A/RES/3314 (XXIX)* (14 December 1974), which adopted a *Definition of Aggression* and which some interpreted as a Legal Mandate (International Law) and which includes what some considered the basis for the legal Right to Armed Struggle.  However, if A/RES/3314 is taken to be an enforceable prohibition, then it contradicts *Customary and International Humanitarian Law *(IHL).  A/RES/3314 contains _*the "Three-Nothings:*_"


_Bearing in mind _that *nothing in this Definition shall *be interpreted as in any way affecting the scope of the provisions of the Charter with respect to the functions and powers of the organs of the United Nations,
_*Nothing in this Definition shall*_ be construed as in any way enlarging or diminishing the scope of the Charter, including its provisions concerning cases in which the use of force is lawful.
*Nothing in this Definition,* and in particular article 3, could in any way prejudice the right to self-determination, freedom and independence, as derived from the Charter, of peoples forcibly deprived of that right and referred to in the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations, particularly peoples under colonial and racist regimes or other forms of alien domination; nor the right of these peoples to struggle to that end and to seek and receive support, in accordance with the principles of the Charter and in conformity with the above-mentioned Declaration.
As I've commented many times before, there is a paradox here.  The Israelis are protected by the Rule behind the Customary and IHL.  They are exercising the Right of Self-Determination, and they are following the *Hague Regulation* (1907) and the  *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR).  The paradox of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) is set in the practice they have of looking at one single excerpt of one document and basing their argument on that interpretation.  But the international law is much like a stained glass window in European Cathedrals (ex → *Theodosius Arrives at Ephesus, from a Scene from the Legend of the Seven Sleepers of Ephesus*).  One piece of the glass window, or even the entire set of one color, will not reveal the picture itself.

The practical matters of these concepts are still being practiced in modern times.  Whether it be the various issue with the Chinese (_*India, South China Sea, Taiwan)*_, The Russian Federation and the Crimea, and East Timor (_*as a couple of examples*_).
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The United Nations General Assembly passed *A/RES/3314 (XXIX)* (14 December 1974), which adopted a *Definition of Aggression* and which some interpreted as a Legal Mandate (International Law) and which includes what some considered the basis for the legal Right to Armed Struggle.


Self defense is not aggression.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Student Day of Action for Palestine - Palestine Solidarity Campaign
					

MON 29TH NOVEMBER // STUDENT DAY OF ACTION FOR PALESTINE   FACEBOOK EVENT HERE!   In recent weeks, the Israeli government has stepped up its systematic attacks on Palestinians advocating for their rights.   Late last month, Israel moved to criminalise six Palestinian human rights and civil...




					www.palestinecampaign.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

King Abdullah: Jordan stands with Palestine
					

Jordan has offered more support for the Palestinian cause...



					www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

The right to protest is as precious as freedom of speech
					

Student protests on campus are nothing new and trying to deny controversial speakers a platform is not a recent invention. Protestors have, over the years, argued that some speakers pose a threat simp...



					www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Court overrules EU effort to shield Israel's settlements
					

Brussels unlawfully torpedoed initiative to halt trade with illegal colonies.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Self defense is not aggression.


Armed gee-had attacks in furtherance of the stated goals in the Hamas Charter is aggression.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have the right for armed struggle against the occupation.


You consistently fail to identify sovereign Arab-Moslem territory that is occupied.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Oh. Well.  C-list “Celebrities” 

How impressive.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Deadliest Israeli bombing so far marks Nakba day in Gaza | DW News​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians do not fire rockets into Israel.



Re-read the above when you fully emerge from your coma.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Deadliest Israeli bombing so far marks Nakba day in Gaza | DW News​


Home Depot is having a sale on replacement Windows.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's awesome!
What useful products have the Palestinians created?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Oh no!

They're attacking the freedom of terrorist organizations.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Clashes in Jerusalem hours after Israel-Palestinian ceasefire - BBC News​


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.



If it makes you feel better, you can say Israel won the 1948 war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If it makes you feel better, you can say Israel won the 1948 war.


It didn't. That is just one of Israel's long list of lies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It didn't. That is just one of Israel's long list of lies.



If the Arabs didn't lose and Israel didn't win, what do you feel happened?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.


They lost in humiliating fashion. They later came back for more and lost in humiluating fashion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If the Arabs didn't lose and Israel didn't win, what do you feel happened?


The fighting stopped when a Security Council called for an armistice. There were no winners or losers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The fighting stopped when a Security Council called for an armistice. There were no winners or losers.



How much land did the non-winner Israel hold before they didn't win? How much did they hold after they didn't win?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How much land did the non-winner Israel hold before they didn't win? How much did they hold after they didn't win?


None. It is illegal to acquire territory through the threat or use of force.

Put it another way.
What land did Lebanon lose?
What land did Syria lose?
What land did Jordan/Iraq lose?
What land did Egypt lose?

Those were all of the players in the 1948 war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

"Israel" Provided No Evidence of "Terrorist" Claims against Palestinian NGOs, EU FM | Days Of Palestine
					

Nearly a month after "Israel" declared six Palestinian civil society organizations as "terrorist" organizations, it has not yet offered any evidence in support of its claims, stated the European Union




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian doctor revives case against Israel over daughters killed in Gaza | Days Of Palestine
					

Days of Palestine - Gaza  A Palestinian doctor appealed to Israel's Occupation Supreme Court on Monday for compensation over the killing of his three daughters and a niece in an Israeli strike in Ga




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Put it another way.
> What land did Lebanon lose?
> What land did Syria lose?
> What land did Jordan/Iraq lose?
> What land did Egypt lose?



Exactly!
They didn't lose, Israel won.
Glad you're clear on that now.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> None. It is illegal to acquire territory through the threat or use of force.



Thus making the threats within the Hamas Charter condemned as illegal.

Except you excuse the Hamas Charter because it furthers your politico-religious ideology.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Apple sues Israeli spy firm NSO Group
					

Mercenary spyware firms "have facilitated some of the world’s worst human rights abuses."




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Gee-had Pom Pom flailing is a hoot.

I hope you're wearing underwear when you perform those high leg kicks.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

A funny thing happened when Oberlin announced Israel trip for progressives to see democracy (at $4500 a pop)
					

After Oberlin instructors organized a trip to Israel to help progressives understand Israeli democracy– without any mention of Palestine– Students for a Free Palestine circulated a petition on the Ohio campus against the trip that has gotten 600 signatures.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

“Terror” designation of rights organizations should not deter US-based activism
					

There are no legal consequences so far, though Zionist and Israeli proxies will try to take advantage.




					electronicintifada.net
				




On 19 October, the Israeli settler-colonial state designated six Palestinian human rights groups as “terror organizations.”


At the time, Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz claimed that Addameer, Al-Haq, Defense for Children International - Palestine, the Bisan Center for Research and Development, the Union of Palestinian Women’s Committees, and the Union of Agricultural Work Committees are tied to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP.)


But recent reporting in _+972 Magazine_ revealed that the so-called “evidence” behind Gantz’s claim was based on unsubstantiated testimonies, possibly obtained through torture, and that these testimonies connected the six Palestinian organizations to the PFLP by way of decidedly _non_-militant activities like … er … poetry classes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> “Terror” designation of rights organizations should not deter US-based activism
> 
> 
> There are no legal consequences so far, though Zionist and Israeli proxies will try to take advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 19 October, the Israeli settler-colonial state designated six Palestinian human rights groups as “terror organizations.”
> 
> 
> At the time, Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz claimed that Addameer, Al-Haq, Defense for Children International - Palestine, the Bisan Center for Research and Development, the Union of Palestinian Women’s Committees, and the Union of Agricultural Work Committees are tied to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP.)
> 
> 
> But recent reporting in _+972 Magazine_ revealed that the so-called “evidence” behind Gantz’s claim was based on unsubstantiated testimonies, possibly obtained through torture, and that these testimonies connected the six Palestinian organizations to the PFLP by way of decidedly _non_-militant activities like … er … poetry classes.



The silly electronic gee-had.

That's funny.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli secret dossier contains no evidence of "terror" by Palestinian groups
					

Allegations based on testimony obtained under mistreatment and torture.




					electronicintifada.net
				




Israeli secret dossier contains no evidence of “terror” by Palestinian groups​





The staff of Palestinian human rights groups newly designated as “terror organizations” with their Israeli counterparts in Ramallah on 27 October 2021.
 Keren Manor ActiveStills

It was widely suspected that the “secret evidence” justifying Israel’s declaration of six Palestinian organizations as “terror groups” last month was without merit.

An exposé on the contents of a classified government document indicates that Israel has no evidence and is relying on the testimony of two Palestinian detainees who may have been tortured.

Israel alleges that the six groups – Al-Haq, Addameer, Defense for Children International Palestine, the Union of Agricultural Work Committees, the Union of Palestinian Women Committees and the Bisan Center for Research and Development – serve as an arm of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.

Tel Aviv – along with the US and EU – list as “terror organizations” the PFLP and other Palestinian political parties with armed wings that resist Israeli occupation and colonization.

Israel and its lobby groups have long attempted to discredit, defund and disrupt the work of Palestinian human rights groups like those declared illegal last month.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel begs world to keep paying its occupation bills
					

Aid to Palestinian Authority helps fuel building in settlements.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

‘The Meaning of Colonization in the 21st Century’: Janus Unbound Launches First Issue
					

Janus Unbound: Journal of Critical Studies announced on November 13 the launch of its inaugural issue on 'The Meaning of Colonization in the 21st Century'.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				




Janus Unbound: Journal of Critical Studies announced on November 13 the launch of its inaugural issue on “The Meaning of Colonization in the 21st Century”. The journal’s first issue is edited by Peter Trnka and Mohamed Salah Eddine Madiou. 

This first issue focuses on colonization in general and on Palestine in particular, and features works by renowned scholars of resistance, such as Gayatri Spivak and Ilan Pappé, and by researchers, poets, and artists, such as Ahmad Qabaha, Ramzy Baroud, Deborah Root, Syrine Hout, Romana Rubeo, Bilal Hamamra, M. Véronique Switzer, Louis Brehony, Rebecca Salazar, Jay Foster, Heather Nolan, Fadi Abou-Rihan, Diane Roberts, and Shazia Hafiz Ramji. 

The issue has been praised for its strength, confrontation, and style, and described as a long-overdue critique of colonization. Palestinian historian Nur Masalha describes the journal and its first issue as “a major achievement,” scholar Timothy Brennan as “beautiful with impressive content,” and cultural theorist Imre Szeman as “a wonderful initiative.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nike to terminate sales in Israeli stores
					

As one of the most popular sports brands in the world and in Israel, the loss of those sales will weigh heavily on the businesses of hundreds of sports stores across the country.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Not the Register of Damage team!!!!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The citation is incorrect. The official UN agency is titled ''The Richard Falk Minstry of Money Wasting Subcommittees'' DBA ''The Bernie Sanders Workers Party of Whiny Losers'',


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

There’s a certain degree of danger in hurting Moslem’s feelings by referring to Islamic totalitarianism as… you know…. Islamic totalitarianism.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


That’s just adorable. Sit around the islamo-_*campfire*_ car tire fire and breathe toxic fumes.

Those are the cherished things that islamo-memories are made of… until the lung cancer strikes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli secret dossier contains no evidence of "terror" by Palestinian groups
> 
> 
> Allegations based on testimony obtained under mistreatment and torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli secret dossier contains no evidence of “terror” by Palestinian groups​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff of Palestinian human rights groups newly designated as “terror organizations” with their Israeli counterparts in Ramallah on 27 October 2021.
> Keren Manor ActiveStills
> 
> It was widely suspected that the “secret evidence” justifying Israel’s declaration of six Palestinian organizations as “terror groups” last month was without merit.
> 
> An exposé on the contents of a classified government document indicates that Israel has no evidence and is relying on the testimony of two Palestinian detainees who may have been tortured.
> 
> Israel alleges that the six groups – Al-Haq, Addameer, Defense for Children International Palestine, the Union of Agricultural Work Committees, the Union of Palestinian Women Committees and the Bisan Center for Research and Development – serve as an arm of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.
> 
> Tel Aviv – along with the US and EU – list as “terror organizations” the PFLP and other Palestinian political parties with armed wings that resist Israeli occupation and colonization.
> 
> Israel and its lobby groups have long attempted to discredit, defund and disrupt the work of Palestinian human rights groups like those declared illegal last month.


Are they grouped in order of who gets the most UNRWA welfare fraud money?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


I think you mean “one Bahraini person”.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Faculty, student groups push back against officials after civil rights complaint
					

Members of the Faculty Senate’s diversity, equity and inclusion subcommittee said the alleged discrimination supports an “inequitable culture” at GW.




					www.gwhatchet.com
				




Faculty, student groups push back against officials after civil rights complaint​Student and faculty groups are pushing back against officials after a civil rights complaint filed earlier this month alleged that GW discriminated against Palestinian students.

University President Thomas LeBlanc issued a message Monday in support of Palestinian students after the advocacy organization Palestine Legal filed a complaint in D.C.’s Office for Human Rights alleging GW was “selective” in its offering of trauma services to Palestinian students following the June outbreaks of violence in Gaza. Faculty and students have criticized officials in the wake of the complaint, calling on GW to commit to providing Palestinian students with the same mental health resources as any other group on campus.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Israeli Firm NSO—Makers of Pegasus Spyware—Must Be Banned
					

And why the Biden administration has taken unprecedented action against a company with such deep ties to the Israeli government.




					www.thenation.com
				




Apple has just filed a lawsuit against Israeli spyware company NSO for harming Apple and its users. Apple accuses NSO of “[weaponizing] powerful state-sponsored spyware against those who seek to make the world a better place,” thus indirectly incriminating Israel. This will further boost the case for banning all spyware.


The Biden administration’s decision earlier this month to “blacklist” NSO, whose infamous Pegasus software hacks smart phones, and another Israeli company, Candiru, which targets computers, may have been influenced by the growing outrage from US-based tech giants about how NSO’s spyware is undermining their own systems’ security, thus threatening their markets.

The United States sanctioning foreign companies is an old story. It happens all the time, usually in response to some commercial transactions deemed harmful to what Washington likes to call “US interests.” But while targeting Chinese and Russian companies is by now routine, going after high-profile Israeli corporations is unprecedented.

According to research by Amnesty International and Forbidden Stories, NSO’s Pegasus spyware has been used to spy on governments and heads of state, political dissidents, journalists, and human rights activists, among others. The firm’s customers have included despotic and autocratic regimes, from Saudi Arabia, Morocco, and the United Arab Emirates to India, Hungary, Mexico, and beyond. French President Emmanuel Macron and 14 government ministers have had their cell phones hacked by Pegasus spyware, as has South African President Cyril Ramaphosa.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

It’s time for the U.S. to treat Israel like a normal country and tell it to screw off​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



1948 occupied Palestine?

Damn, that's the funniest thing you've posted in weeks.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  From the River to the Sea
※→ Toddsterpatrol, et al,



Toddsterpatriot said:


> 1948 occupied Palestine?
> 
> Damn, that's the funniest thing you've posted in weeks.


*(COMMENT)*

A significant number of the pro-Arab Palestinians activates and the anti-Israeli movements have made the claim that the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948 was entirely illegal and that what the Israelis have done amounts to "occupation" of Arab Palestinian territory.



			
				Excerpts from HAMAS Policy said:
			
		

> 12. The Palestinian cause in its essence is a cause of an occupied land and a displaced people. The right of the Palestinian refugees and the displaced to return to their homes from which they were banished or were banned from returning to – whether in the lands occupied in 1948 or in 1967 (that is the whole of Palestine), is a natural right, both individual and collective.
> 
> 18.  The following are considered null and void: the Balfour Declaration, the British Mandate Document, the UN Palestine Partition Resolution, and whatever resolutions and measures that derive from them or are similar to them. The establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people and goes against their will and the will of the Ummah;
> SOURCE:  *Document of General Principles and Policies*



Similarly, the PLO consider the "Balfour Declaration, the Palestine Mandate, and everything that has been based on them, are deemed null and void." And the PLO as well believe that the "Arab Palestinian people, expressing themselves by armed Palestinian revolution, reject all solutions which are substitutes for the total liberation of Palestine and reject all proposals aimed at the liquidation of the Palestinian cause, or at its internationalization."

These attitudes, which have NOT changed from the offical statement made by Arab Higher Committee (AHC) Delegation in early 1948, has been the derivative of most political stances through to the present, and is the concept from which most anti-Peace positions the Arab Palestinians have maintained.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  From the River to the Sea
> ※→ Toddsterpatrol, et al,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A significant number of the pro-Arab Palestinians activates and the anti-Israeli movements have made the claim that the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948 was entirely illegal and that what the Israelis have done amounts to "occupation" of Arab Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly, the PLO consider the "Balfour Declaration, the Palestine Mandate, and everything that has been based on them, are deemed null and void." And the PLO as well believe that the "Arab Palestinian people, expressing themselves by armed Palestinian revolution, reject all solutions which are substitutes for the total liberation of Palestine and reject all proposals aimed at the liquidation of the Palestinian cause, or at its internationalization."
> 
> These attitudes, which have NOT changed from the offical statement made by Arab Higher Committee (AHC) Delegation in early 1948, has been the derivative of most political stances through to the present, and is the concept from which most anti-Peace positions the Arab Palestinians have maintained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Where are they wrong?

Links?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

RoccoR said:


> A significant number of the pro-Arab Palestinians activates and the anti-Israeli movements have made the claim that the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948 was entirely illegal and that what the Israelis have done amounts to "occupation" of Arab Palestinian territory.



I know. They're hilarious!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They should build more Jewish housing in the Jewish capital.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: From the River to the Sea
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Where are they wrong?
> 
> Links?


*(COMMENT)*

While the Allied Powers established the limitations on the boundaries, they were NOT explicitly final or allocated to specific inhabitants.

The Supreme Council Allied Powers came to an agreement (San Remo 1920) as to the way forward and submitted it to the Council of the League of Nations --- subsequently approved. 

The territory of the future States, within such boundaries as may be determined, would be established later by the selected Mandatories appointed by the Principal Allied Powers.

These decisions were to be reflected in the forthcoming Treaties at the conclusion of hostilities.  These provisions from the *San Remo Agreements* were first reflected in *Section XIII - General Provisions - Article 132, Treaty of Sevres (1920)*.  However, the Treaty of Sevres (1920) was never ratified by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic, and was renegotiated significantly.  The Treaty of Lausanne was concluded in 1923 and went into effect in 1924.  The key passage for the territories under discussion can be found in *Section I - Part I Territorial Clauses - Article 1*

"Turkey hereby *renounces all rights and title *whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories* and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."​
There was no agreement with the inhabitants pertaining to the disposition of the territory.  And with the exception of the Emirate of Transjordan, there was no provisional recognition of any other independent political subdivision,   able to stand alone without the tutelage from the Mandatory.

In 1923, the year the Treaty of Lausanne was concluded, a third attempt was made to include the Arab population of the new British Government of Palestine (boundaries determined by the Allied Powers) into the process of building institutions necessary for independence.    The Arab leaders, based on the uncompromising political position, declined that this offer. Again, in 1947 and early 1948, the Arab Leadership within the territory under the Mandate, again declined to participate in the creation of self-governing institutions because they could not get the entirety of the remaining territory west of the Jordan River.  The Arabs of Palestine decided, more than 70 years ago, that if they could not have the entire sandbox, they would not accept anything less.  The all-or-nothing position, adopted in the early 1920s, is still the undeveloped and immature position they hold today.

In the quarter-century since the Oslo Accords, the Arabs of Palestine have not made a good faith effort to maintain the regional peace and security or to take any effective measures for the prevention threats to the peace, the suppression of breaches in the peace, and to bring about peaceful means to resolutions on regional disputes.  Even today,  "the Fatah Central Committee emphasized in its statement that the [Fatah] Movement, with all its elements and leadership, calls to continue the uprising and struggle in the confrontation against the occupation forces… The Fatah Central Committee called on everyone to raise the level of confrontation in the coming days and hours in the Palestinian lands, the points of friction, and the settlers’ roads…

No matter what the Arab Palestinians may say or claim, they do not practice the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: From the River to the Sea
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While the Allied Powers established the limitations on the boundaries, they were NOT explicitly final or allocated to specific inhabitants.
> 
> The Supreme Council Allied Powers came to an agreement (San Remo 1920) as to the way forward and submitted it to the Council of the League of Nations --- subsequently approved.
> 
> The territory of the future States, within such boundaries as may be determined, would be established later by the selected Mandatories appointed by the Principal Allied Powers.
> 
> These decisions were to be reflected in the forthcoming Treaties at the conclusion of hostilities.  These provisions from the *San Remo Agreements* were first reflected in *Section XIII - General Provisions - Article 132, Treaty of Sevres (1920)*.  However, the Treaty of Sevres (1920) was never ratified by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic, and was renegotiated significantly.  The Treaty of Lausanne was concluded in 1923 and went into effect in 1924.  The key passage for the territories under discussion can be found in *Section I - Part I Territorial Clauses - Article 1*
> 
> "Turkey hereby *renounces all rights and title *whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories* and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."​
> There was no agreement with the inhabitants pertaining to the disposition of the territory.  And with the exception of the Emirate of Transjordan, there was no provisional recognition of any other independent political subdivision,   able to stand alone without the tutelage from the Mandatory.
> 
> In 1923, the year the Treaty of Lausanne was concluded, a third attempt was made to include the Arab population of the new British Government of Palestine (boundaries determined by the Allied Powers) into the process of building institutions necessary for independence.    The Arab leaders, based on the uncompromising political position, declined that this offer. Again, in 1947 and early 1948, the Arab Leadership within the territory under the Mandate, again declined to participate in the creation of self-governing institutions because they could not get the entirety of the remaining territory west of the Jordan River.  The Arabs of Palestine decided, more than 70 years ago, that if they could not have the entire sandbox, they would not accept anything less.  The all-or-nothing position, adopted in the early 1920s, is still the undeveloped and immature position they hold today.
> 
> In the quarter-century since the Oslo Accords, the Arabs of Palestine have not made a good faith effort to maintain the regional peace and security or to take any effective measures for the prevention threats to the peace, the suppression of breaches in the peace, and to bring about peaceful means to resolutions on regional disputes.  Even today,  "the Fatah Central Committee emphasized in its statement that the [Fatah] Movement, with all its elements and leadership, calls to continue the uprising and struggle in the confrontation against the occupation forces… The Fatah Central Committee called on everyone to raise the level of confrontation in the coming days and hours in the Palestinian lands, the points of friction, and the settlers’ roads…
> 
> No matter what the Arab Palestinians may say or claim, they do not practice the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


The territory always goes to the people who live there.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The territory always goes to the people who live there.


The Emir of "... because I say so", has issued his fatwa.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: From the River to the Sea
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

How naive can you be?  There is no utopia anywhere in the world.  What we think should be, does not necessarily mean that, in reality, it turns out that way.



P F Tinmore said:


> The territory always goes to the people who live there.


*(COMMENT)*

The territory comes into the possession of the people who successfully achieve self-determination and establish self-governing institutions for that territory.

Just because the Arab Palestinians say they want it, does not mean they can achieve that objective.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The territory comes into the possession of the people who successfully achieve self-determination and establish self-governing institutions for that territory.


Do you mean the foreigners with guns?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean the foreigners with guns?


You press the ludicrous notion that the Arabs-Moslems had some special entitlement to lands controlled by the Ottoman Turks.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: From the River to the Sea
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*(REFERENCE)*

ARTICLE 1.   *Convention on Rights and Duties of States*
The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications: 

(a) a permanent population;​(b) a defined territory;​(c) government; and​(d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.​


RoccoR said:


> The territory comes into the possession of the people who successfully achieve self-determination and establish self-governing institutions for that territory.





P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean the foreigners with guns?


*(COMMENT)*

In 1988, when the Jordanians abandon their sovereign holding west of the Jordan River, the Palestinians did not have:

(b) a defined territory;​_✦   There was no active Arab Palestinian Group that came up to stake a claim to any defined territory.  They did not even try to make a claim._​​(c) government;​_✦   There was no active Arab Palestinian Group that had the self-governing institutions to set up a government._​
Even when the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) did declare "independence," (NOV 1988), the Israelis already had a civil administration framework and territorial control of the West Bank, Gaza Strip, and Jerusalem.  The PLO had no right to just waltz in and claim everything west of the Jordan River to be the State of Palestine.  Nor did the PLO have the self-governing institution to claim a functioning government.



​This is a determination made (2012) twenty-four years after the Jordanians cut all ties wets of the Jordan River.  By 2012, when the Deputy-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs wrote this determination, Israel had effective control for 45 years Area "C"...





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In 1988, when the Jordanians abandon


I am not talking about 1988. You keep bringing up Jordan like it means something. It doesn't.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: From the River to the Sea
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> I am not talking about 1988. You keep bringing up Jordan like it means something. It doesn't.


*(COMMENT)*

You canNOT just skip over historical events just because it does not fit your agenda.


			
				Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *terra nullius *‘The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” . . .’:
> *SOURCE*:  _Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law _ John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker. Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. -- 3rd ed. pp596





			
				Rights and Duties of State said:
			
		

> *ARTICLE 3  **Convention on Rights and Duties of State*
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.
> The exercise of these rights has no other limitation than the exercise of the rights of other states according to international law.





			
				Contested Lands said:
			
		

> In July 1988 King Hussein of Jordan renounced his country’s legal claim to the West Bank, effectively eclipsing any prospect of an Israeli agreement with Jordan bypassing the Palestinians and the PLO.
> *SOURCE*:  _Contested Lands_ by Sumantra Bose Copyright © 2007 by the President and Fellows of Harvard College • Harvard University Press pp244


Contrary to the Arab Palestinian popular belief, the Arabs of Palestine had not held "native" (or indigenous) title to any sovereignty over the territory formerly under the Mandate, for more than a thousand years.

Many would have you believe that the annexation of the territory west of the Jordan River (by Jordan) was illegal; and the issue of sovereignty is in question. Whether it was illegal or not is relatively unimportant. The regional (or sector) claims, by the Arab Palestinians, in and themselves provide no rights and title to territory in question. Sovereignty, Self-Determination, and Territorial Integrity (SS-DT) are all closely related concepts. And even if the Israelis do not claim SS-DT over the territory they hold or maintain, it does estop the Arab Palestinians from making a valid claim for SS-DT. Except for Area "A" and the Gaza Strip, the Arab Palestinians (either the Ramallah or Gaza Governments) cannot establish a claim of self-government.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: From the River to the Sea
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You canNOT just skip over historical events just because it does not fit your agenda.
> 
> Contrary to the Arab Palestinian popular belief, the Arabs of Palestine had not held "native" (or indigenous) title to any sovereignty over the territory formerly under the Mandate, for more than a thousand years.
> 
> Many would have you believe that the annexation of the territory west of the Jordan River (by Jordan) was illegal; and the issue of sovereignty is in question. Whether it was illegal or not is relatively unimportant. The regional (or sector) claims, by the Arab Palestinians, in and themselves provide no rights and title to territory in question. Sovereignty, Self-Determination, and Territorial Integrity (SS-DT) are all closely related concepts. And even if the Israelis do not claim SS-DT over the territory they hold or maintain, it does estop the Arab Palestinians from making a valid claim for SS-DT. Except for Area "A" and the Gaza Strip, the Arab Palestinians (either the Ramallah or Gaza Governments) cannot establish a claim of self-government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





> “Occupation” being legally an original means of *peacefully* acquiring sovereignty over territory,



When has the Zionist settler colonial project ever been peaceful?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Contrary to the Arab Palestinian popular belief, the Arabs of Palestine had not held "native" (or indigenous) title to any sovereignty over the territory formerly under the Mandate, for more than a thousand years.


In 1924 the Palestinians obtained Palestinian nationality by international law.

In 1925 the Palestinians obtained Palestinian citizenship by domestic law.

Subsequent UN resolutions say that the Palestinians in Palestine have the right to sovereignty.

So then, who has sovereignty?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_“I came here and thought I was a free man. It’s not anybody’s business what I do or what I say, as long as I’m not harming anybody,”_

As long as you don't bad mouth Islam, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Gee-had attacks carry consequences.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



"Their deaths come as Defense for Children International-Palestine stated that this year has been the deadliest for Palestinian boys and girls since 2014."


Is that the result of all those Hamas run gee-had summer camp grads?

They're intended to groom children to he sacrificed for the glory of the Hamas welfare endowment.

It looks like your goals came to fruition.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Partners in crime appeal to each other, so?
EU funds those NGO's using the UN emblem.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Does tragedy cause such happy smiles?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What better proof of Arab colonialism?

Arafat's Advisor : The Western Wall Is Algerian Property​








						Arafat's Former Advisor Bassam Abu Sharif: The Western Wall Is Algerian Property
					

Assalam TV (Algeria) aired a news report that claimed that the Western Wall, known to Muslims as Al-Buraq, is in fact th...




					www.memri.org


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

montelatici said:


> *Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine
> 
> The Times regularly fails to mention that the Palestinian territories have been illegally occupied by Israel since 1967. It often uses euphemistic language to describe Israel’s illegal activity, dubbing lands unlawfully seized by Israel in violation of international law “disputed” territory.
> 
> Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine*


YAWN… Another lie. It’s a result of the 67 War the Arabs initiated


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian solidarity protests held around the world​


----------



## P F Tinmore

largest Ever PRO-Palestine March in British History. #LONDON #PROTESTS #AGAINST #ISRAEL #ZIONISTS​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> largest Ever PRO-Palestine March in British History. #LONDON #PROTESTS #AGAINST #ISRAEL #ZIONISTS​




Wanna tell us the proportion
of India's population in the world?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian solidarity protests held around the world​



What's new?
It's always been mob mentality,
Those who scream the most are least confident.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Protests against Israeli Ambassador were Justified​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Palestinian protesters rally in Washington, demand sanctions on Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel’s illegal separation wall ‘imprisons’ Palestinians​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel’s illegal separation wall ‘imprisons’ Palestinians​



The security wall is an anti-Islamic terrorism device. Your suicide bombing, mass murdering heroes need to be separated from modern culturally adept societies.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


''Palis'tanian'' is now a 'race'?


----------



## P F Tinmore

University of Toronto faces revolt over meddling by pro-Israel donor
					

Valentina Azarova had a job offer revoked after a judge objected to her work on Palestine.




					electronicintifada.net
				



University of Toronto faces revolt over meddling by pro-Israel donor​
In a rare move, a major Canadian academic organization is halting cooperation with the University of Toronto because it revoked a job offer to a scholar who has researched Israel’s international law violations.

The Canadian Association of University Teachers (CAUT) council voted Thursday that it would take action over the treatment of Valentina Azarova.

She had been offered the position of director of the University of Toronto faculty of law’s International Human Rights Program last year. *The hire was then revoked after a donor to the college – with strong connections to the pro-Israel lobby – objected to her work.*

CAUT’s decision – which it calls a “censure” – means that academic staff “are asked to not accept appointments or speaking engagements at the institution until satisfactory changes are made,” the association states.

The association will also refuse to accept advertisements for job vacancies at the university on its website and newsletter, and will widely publicize its anger over the hiring scandal – including bringing its actions to the attention of academic groups in other countries.

CAUT joins a growing list of organizations calling for Azarova’s hiring to be restored.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel lobby loses legal effort to harass Palestinian rights activists
					

US court acknowledges McCarthyite environment for human rights defenders.




					electronicintifada.net
				




In a major victory for privacy and free speech on college campuses, a California judge has ruled against demands by an anti-Palestinian litigant to be able to harass human rights activists.

It marks the first time that a US court “has acknowledged the McCarthyite environment faced by those speaking out for Palestinian rights,” according to civil rights group Palestine Legal, which represented eight defendants, along with the Asian Law Caucus and attorney Matthew Strugar.

For nearly three years, David Abrams had targeted and threatened the University of California at Los Angeles over a 2018 National Students for Justice in Palestine conference that was held on campus.

Abrams’ lawsuit demanded that UCLA release the names of the speakers at the private event, after the university denied in 2019 his request to disclose the names.

On 11 March, the court rejected those demands and ruled that disclosure of the speakers’ names was not in the public interest and “would violate their rights to freedom of association, anonymous speech, and privacy.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It marks the first time that a US court “has acknowledged the McCarthyite environment faced by those speaking out for Palestinian rights,”



McCarthyite environment? Is that when commies are called commies?
When muslim terror supporters are called terror supporters?


----------



## P F Tinmore

US Palestinian activist defeats Israeli "defamation" lawsuit
					

Israeli soldier forced to pay legal costs of Palestinian American she tried to sue.




					electronicintifada.net
				









Palestinian medic Razan al-Najjar treats herself for tear gas inhalation during the Great March of Return protests on 1 April 2018. She was killed by an Israeli sniper two months later.
 Ashraf Amra APA images

In a significant victory for free speech, a California court has ruled in favor of a Palestinian American activist who was sued for defamation by a former Israeli soldier over a Facebook post.

The suit was explicitly meant to bully, silence and smear activists for Palestinian rights.

The soldier was represented by Shurat HaDin, an Israeli lawfare group with ties to Mossad, Israel’s spying and assassination agency – and whose co-founder led an extremist cell that carried out attacks on Palestinian civilians in the 1980s.

As part of the lawsuit, the group requested that the California court apply Israeli defamation laws in order to attach criminal penalties to their claim.

On 1 March, the court not only rebuked the request to apply Israeli law, but entirely dismissed the lawsuit and upheld the activist’s speech as a matter of public interest.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel exporting its occupation to the US.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel lobby spreads more lies about Palestine groups at NYU
					

State Department threatens to smear international rights groups as "anti-Semitic" for defending Palestinian rights.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian CUNY Law Student Viciously Harassed — Palestine Legal
					

City University of New York School of Law (CUNY Law) student Nerdeen Kiswani is a well-known activist for Palestinian freedom.  As a vocal and visibly Muslim advocate for Palestinian liberation, Nerdeen is regularly targeted by Zionist groups who have smear campaigns and false accusations of antisem




					palestinelegal.org
				









City University of New York School of Law (CUNY Law) student *Nerdeen Kiswani is a well-known activist for Palestinian freedom*. She chairs Within Our Lifetime–United for Palestine, a Palestinian-led community organization that builds support for Palestine in New York City. 

As a vocal and visibly Muslim advocate for Palestinian liberation, Nerdeen is *regularly targeted** by Zionist groups who have smear campaigns and false accusations of antisemitism to vilify her.*

Since Nerdeen started CUNY Law in Fall 2019, anti-Palestinian students and groups, like StopAntisemitism and BDSReport, have *targeted Nerdeen, often by using cyberbullying tactics.*

CUNY Law initially released statements condemning Nerdeen (which were later deleted) *exposing her to further racist and violent vitriol. *
StopAntisemitism and the Zionist Organization of America have filed a Title VI complaint against CUNY in September 2020 based on false allegations against Nerdeen.




In June 2021, after months of student pressure, *CUNY Law issued a statement in support of Nerdeen*, stating: “the Law School supports the free speech rights of Nerdeen Kiswani, other Palestinian students, and their Jewish and non-Jewish allies, who have been vilified for their activism.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



I live in Sheikh Jarrah. For Palestinians, this is not a ‘real estate dispute’​
Should have paid your rent.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel lobby loses legal effort to harass Palestinian rights activists
					

US court acknowledges McCarthyite environment for human rights defenders.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel lobby loses legal effort to harass Palestinian rights activists
> 
> 
> US court acknowledges McCarthyite environment for human rights defenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Don't call a commie a commie, it makes the commie cry.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian student receives death threats, FBI visit
					

University of Southern California has done little to protect against targeted smear campaigns by Israel lobby groups.




					electronicintifada.net
				




A student at the University of Southern California has become the target of death threats, FBI surveillance and relentless harassment after expressing outrage and grief over Israeli colonial violence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Claims of anti-Semitism vanish as facts emerge in incident at NY-Tel Aviv game
					

Man who claimed to be the victim of a hate crime in New York is now accused of taking part in an attack on a Palestinian-American woman.




					electronicintifada.net
				




It has been widely reported that Leonard Petlakh was the victim of an anti-Semitic attack at a pre-season basketball game between the New York Nets and Tel Aviv’s Maccabi Electra.

The alleged attack has received extensive coverage and condemnation. However, new information has emerged that Petlakh may have been involved in a physical assault on a Palestinian-American woman shortly before he claims to have been victimized.






Nerdeen Kiswani, right, at a September vigil for Gaza and for victims of police brutality in the US, at the College of Staten Island.

 SJP at College of Staten Island


----------



## P F Tinmore

San Francisco State clears students of Israel lobby group's charge
					

But lawyers for Palestine activists see political motivation in university's other claims.




					electronicintifada.net
				




After a five-month investigation, San Francisco State University has cleared the organizers of a Know Your Rights fair of religious discrimination.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Surge in Israeli attacks on journalists
					

Israeli minister says his country identifies with Saudi Arabia and other "moderates."




					electronicintifada.net
				








Occupation forces barred journalists from entering Jerusalem’s Old City during two weeks of Palestinian civil disobedience and protests against tightened Israeli control.  ActiveStills

During the two weeks of sustained Palestinian protests in occupied East Jerusalem over Israel’s attempts to tighten control over the al-Aqsa mosque compound, press groups monitored a surge in violations against journalists.

The Ramallah-based Palestinian Center for Development and Media Freedoms (MADA) recorded dozens of violations committed by Israeli occupation forces, who reportedly attacked, arrested and threatened journalists covering Palestinian protests in the city.

Israeli police barred journalists from entering the Old City of Jerusalem, while Israeli settlers and tourists entered freely.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Student Leader Challenges Anti-Palestinian Campus Climate at FSU — Palestine Legal
					

In June 2020, Ahmad Daraldik made history as the first Palestinian elected as president of the Florida State University (FSU) student senate. Over the following year, a disturbing environment of anti-Palestinian racism at FSU denied Ahmad equal access to campus life on the basis of his national orig




					palestinelegal.org
				




In June 2020, *Ahmad Daraldik* made history as the *first Palestinian elected as president of the Florida State University (FSU) student senate*.
Following the historic vote was a *campaign to remove and silence Ahmad* driven by the anti-Palestinian myth that opposition to Israel’s occupation, colonization, and military violence is anti-Jewish.
In April 2021, Ahmad *filed a complaint with the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights* that the anti-Palestinian hostile environment at FSU violates Title VI of the Civil Rights Act of 1964.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel begs world to keep paying its occupation bills
					

Aid to Palestinian Authority helps fuel building in settlements.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


>


She’s ultra-liberal. They side with Muslims against Jews.

It all has to do with being angry and resentful against successful people, whom they love to label as exploiters. That’s also why they hate successful business owners. They hate Jews who rose from poverty to become affluent. Whoever does well in the world gets the ire of liberals.

In their utopian world, everyone gets along if they are equal. And to do that, you have to lower, even demonize, those who do well in society.

And P.S. You read the Palestinian Chronicle?! Now there’s an unbiased source.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Philadelphia Mayor Hosts Pro-Palestine Rally
					

The Philadelphia mayor has been criticized for hosting a pro-Palestinian rally.




					english.almayadeen.net
				












						Palestine solidarity in the City of Brotherly Love
					

In November, Philadelphia Mayor Jim Kenney delivered a city proclamation in solidarity with the Palestinian people. Michael Arria speaks with Jude Husein, one of the local organizers who helped make it happen.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lisa558

The pro-Palestinian, anti-Israel propaganda being perpetuated by antisemitics on university campuses is resulting in such a wave of Jew-hatred (they’re even being kicked out of student government positions!) that Jewish students at CUNY are afraid to return to campus. Such a smear job against blacks would NEVER be tolerated, but because it’s only against Jews, eh.









						Fear and Scapegoating at CUNY Following Union’s Anti-Israel Resolution
					

Students at CUNY Brooklyn College have confided to Professor David Brodsky that they are afraid to return to campus this semester because of the atmosphere of antisemitic hate and violence that pervades the institution.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> The pro-Palestinian, anti-Israel propaganda being perpetuated by antisemitics on university campuses is resulting in such a wave of Jew-hatred (they’re even being kicked out of student government positions!) that Jewish students at CUNY are afraid to return to campus. Such a smear job against blacks would NEVER be tolerated, but because it’s only against Jews, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear and Scapegoating at CUNY Following Union’s Anti-Israel Resolution
> 
> 
> Students at CUNY Brooklyn College have confided to Professor David Brodsky that they are afraid to return to campus this semester because of the atmosphere of antisemitic hate and violence that pervades the institution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewishjournal.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

The ‘free world’ cannot eulogize Desmond Tutu’s greatness and support Israeli apartheid​


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


>


Yeah…..too bad those Jew boys are getting beat up, eh antisemite?

Here is the leftist mindset, deluded completely:

1) Racism against blacks: horrible! Look at that Aunt Jemima syrup, offending blacks! Off the shelves! And those advanced math classes that blacks aren’t qualifying for? That hurts their feelings! Abolish them! And blacks have to pay late fees more than whites, since they don’t return their books on time? Eliminate late fees!

2) Antisemitism against Jews: cry me a river, Jew girl

Lord, please let Republicans win so we can stop the antisemitism the leftists are encouraging.


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


> The ‘free world’ cannot eulogize Desmond Tutu’s greatness and support Israeli apartheid​


Announcement to readers: Monodoweiss is the most blatantly antisemitic site around. This where Jew-haters go to dig up propaganda to promote antisemitism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> Yeah…..too bad those Jew boys are getting beat up, eh antisemite?
> 
> Here is the leftist mindset, deluded completely:
> 
> 1) Racism against blacks: horrible! Look at that Aunt Jemima syrup, offending blacks! Off the shelves! And those advanced math classes that blacks aren’t qualifying for? That hurts their feelings! Abolish them! And blacks have to pay late fees more than whites, since they don’t return their books on time? Eliminate late fees!
> 
> 2) Antisemitism against Jews: cry me a river, Jew girl
> 
> Lord, please let Republicans win so we can stop the antisemitism the leftists are encouraging.


But I am a lifelong conservative Republican.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Clashes in Jerusalem hours after Israel-Palestinian ceasefire - BBC News​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Incite and inflame: Israel’s manipulation of the media | The Listening Post​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Chileans protest in Santiago in solidarity with Palestine​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Thousands protest in downtown Chicago over Israel-Palestine conflict | ABC7 Chicago​


----------



## P F Tinmore

*International conference in Gaza sheds light on the Israeli siege and how it affects all aspects of life.
*


----------



## Hollie

Oh. "The Siege"

How awful.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel-Gaza: How can conflict de-escalate? - BBC Newsnight​


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Jerusalem neighbourhood symbolizing the Palestinian struggle against Israeli occupation​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Real cancel culture: Organization goes after students who dare protest apartheid in Israel*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians Call for Probe into 1948 Tantura Massacre​
The Palestinian Authority is calling for an international commission to investigate a massacre committed by Israeli forces in the Palestinian village of Tantura in 1948. This comes after last week the Israeli newspaper Haaretz revealed there’s a mass grave under the parking lot of the now-popular Dor Beach, of over 200 Palestinians executed by Zionist gangs in Tantura. 1948 marked the beginning of the violent Israeli occupation of Palestine, known as the Nakba.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Homes Are Being Demolished in Jerusalem​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Homes Are Being Demolished in Jerusalem​



Don't pay your rent for 50 years......shit gonna happen.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Great!

I'd rather worry if relations with this US admin went well.
The more indulgence with such detached propaganda,
reassures me the last intifada - is the Judean one.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Now even the Reform synagogues are growing Zionist?

See what I mean...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Should have paid their rent. Deadbeats.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's heartwarming to see Irish terrorists supporting Palestinian terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Supermodel Bella Hadid slammed by US right-wing media after wearing necklace that read 'Palestine'.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian teacher reinstated after UK Israel lobby attacks​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



When you've lost the Episcopalians.....does anyone notice? Or care?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The 78 Palestinian children Israel killed in 2021, & the one Israeli child killed by Palestinians.​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hundreds Protest outside Israeli Embassy in London against Ethnic Cleansing in Jerusalem (PHOTOS)
					

Hundreds of protesters gathered outside the Israeli Embassy in London, calling on Israel to end its ongoing ethnic cleansing of Palestinians.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				




Hundreds Protest outside Israeli Embassy in London against Ethnic Cleansing in Jerusalem (VIDEO & PHOTOS)​





The protest was organized by UK-based NGO Friends of Al-Aqsa (FoA), along with the Palestine Solidarity Campaign (PSC), Stop the War, the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND), and others.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

UK-Based NGO Launches Campaign to Stop Israel's Administrative Detention
					

UK-based NGO Friends of Al-Aqsa launched a campaign in London, calling for an end to Israel's administrative detention.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The 78 Palestinian children Israel killed in 2021, & the one Israeli child killed by Palestinians.​



*Then why lie all the time??*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Interesting, they never dare say anything negative about Muslims...?


Israel is the only country in the region
where Christian population grows
 - unlike any Arab state.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Interesting, they never dare say anything negative about Muslims...?
> 
> Unlike every Arab state, Israel is the only country
> in the region where their population grows.


It is shrinking rapidly in Jerusalem under Israeli rule.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It is shrinking rapidly in Jerusalem under Israeli rule.



That's awful!!!

How much did it grow in Jerusalem under Jordanian rule?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is shrinking rapidly in Jerusalem under Israeli rule.



Don't lie.

It's actually growing in Jerusalem and all over the country,
Christian population only shrinks nearby Muslim neighborhoods...and in Arab states.



> Jerusalem’s Christian population increased by only 1% in 2018, as opposed to the Muslim community, which increased by 2.5%, and the Jewish population, which saw an increase of 1.8% in Jerusalem.
> Christians in Jerusalem - Jerusalem Institute for Policy Research


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's awful!!!
> 
> How much did it grow in Jerusalem under Jordanian rule?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pointing out your idiocy is never off topic.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Or... 

Arab supremacists are shy to answer questions
about the minorities they wiped out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

PILLAR OF OPPRESSION - Climbing the Westbank Wall & Influencer Ethics​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Abusalama was suspended following a series of tweets in which she gave her opinion over a first-year student’s use of the words “Stop the Palestinian Holocaust” on a poster in December 2021. Jewish News UK reported the university was investigating the tweets. On January 21, while preparing for a class, Abusalama was notified of the suspension and her classes cancelled. The nature of the complaint and the identity behind it remain under wraps.  

Since our conversation Abusalama has been reinstated. On February 2, the University and College Union of Sheffield Hallam passed a motion requiring the university to issue a public apology, to end any investigations against her which are based upon the IHRA definition, and to impose a moratorium on using the definition in the university’s disciplinary actions.

The next day, Abusalama was informed by the university that no further investigation would be conducted. She is now wholly exonerated of the false antisemitic charges brought against her under the IHRA definition and has been offered a more secure contract with the university.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*I thought that Israel's economy was booming.*

Tackling Poverty in Israel.​


----------



## P F Tinmore

*I thought that Israel's economy was booming.*

Nearly 20 Percent of Israelis Live Under Poverty Line​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *I thought that Israel's economy was booming.*
> 
> Nearly 20 Percent of Israelis Live Under Poverty Line​



What's the proper percentage?
What's the number in your ten favorite muslim nations?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What's the proper percentage?
> What's the number in your ten favorite muslim nations?


They don't brag about a booming economy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> They don't brag about a booming economy.




They're muslim shitholes, why would they brag?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> They don't brag about a booming economy.



What's the poverty rate in your favorite pally shithole?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What's the poverty rate in your favorite pally shithole?


Do you mean this economy?

This is what the Palestinian economy looks like​

Gaza Pepsi factory shuts down, owners blame Israeli restrictions • FRANCE 24 English​

Israeli settlers attack farmers, damage chicken coops and kill over 300 chickens, Qusrah​

Massive fire at Gaza paint factory as Israeli tanks fire artillery​

Israeli factories damaging Palestinian farms​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean this economy?
> 
> This is what the Palestinian economy looks like​
> 
> Gaza Pepsi factory shuts down, owners blame Israeli restrictions • FRANCE 24 English​
> 
> Israeli settlers attack farmers, damage chicken coops and kill over 300 chickens, Qusrah​
> 
> Massive fire at Gaza paint factory as Israeli tanks fire artillery​
> 
> Israeli factories damaging Palestinian farms​



I mean the shithole economy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I mean the shithole economy.


Like the one I posted?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Like the one I posted?



If it's muslim and run by the pallies, yes.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

‘They Came Here to Attack Arabs.’ Welcome to Life in Israel’s ‘Mixed Cities’​


----------



## P F Tinmore

CNN calls indigenous Palestinians ‘settlers’ while whitewashing Israeli settler-colonialism​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> CNN calls indigenous Palestinians ‘settlers’ while whitewashing Israeli settler-colonialism​


Indigenous Arab squatter? Thats a bit of an oxymoron but considering the..... oh, never mind.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


_
During his presidency, Israel has shipped weapons, spyware and more to #Honduras, making it one of the poorest and most dangerous countries in the world._

Before that, it wasn't one of the poorest and most dangerous countries in the world?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MJB12741

Oh now I get it.  Palestinian terrorist women with Hamas can smuggle anything up their vaginas & rectums to kill Israelis & Israel should show them love & respect.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Oh now I get it.  Palestinian terrorist women with Hamas can smuggle anything up their vaginas & rectums to kill Israelis & Israel should show them love & respect.


They were not looking for an AK. They were looking for a SIM card. How can you kill somebody with a fucking SIM card?

Israel has clearly gone off the deep end.


----------



## MJB12741

Hey look.  I have repeatedly said that I detest the Zionist treatment of Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, land concessions & saving Palestinian lives in Israeli hospitals.  Want peace?  When will Israel learn from king Hussein during Black September?  Don't you agree?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Victory! Professor Rabab Abdulhadi wins second grievance at SFSU
					

A faculty panel unanimously sided with Professor Rabab Abdulhadi in a grievance against San Francisco State University, vindicating Abdulhadi, AMED, and Palestine Studies.




					mondoweiss.net
				




The report comes on the heels of another recent victory achieved by Dr. Abdulhadi, AMED Studies communities, and Palestine scholarship and pedagogy. In October 2021, a Faculty Hearing Committee ruled unanimously that SFSU violated the academic freedom of Dr. Abdulhadi and her colleague, Dr. Tomomi Kinukawa, when the university failed to stand up to Zoom’s silencing and cancellation of an open classroom they co-organized on Palestine, titled “Whose Narratives: Gender, Justice and Resistance: A Conversation with Leila Khaled”, on September 23, 2020. The Faculty Hearing Committee members ordered the university administration to apologize to Drs. Abdulhadi and Kinukawa and host the censored webinar without interference from big tech corporations while also faulting the administration for colluding with The Lawfare Project, a right-wing organization that has been part of a network of pro-Israel lobby industry groups intent on smearing, bullying and silencing scholarship, pedagogy and advocacy for Palestinian freedom for years, including that of Dr. Abdulhadi and AMED. The Lawfare Project’s federal lawsuit against SFSU and Dr. Abdulhadi (the only faculty member named in this lawsuit) was dismissed with prejudice in federal court in 2018 after 18 months of persistent attacks against Dr. Abdulhadi.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Durham NC Becomes First City to Ban Training By Israeli Police​


----------



## Hollie

This





Before this


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel exporting its occupation.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

A faculty panel unanimously sided with Professor Rabab Abdulhadi in a grievance against San Francisco State University, vindicating Abdulhadi, AMED, and Palestine Studies.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The mainstream media is openly embracing armed resistance these days, just not for Palestinians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The mainstream media is openly embracing armed resistance these days, just not for Palestinians.



Your muslim terrorists have fallen out of fashion.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

https://i.redd.it/o693njve2yz61.jpg


----------



## RoccoR

​RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
*SUBTOPIC:* What is the Law?
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*BLUF:*  It is very difficult to criticize a judgment call when you do not know the definitions essential to this claim.

The (so called) "Black List" is assembled by the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR).  The OHCHR does not make International Law independently.


P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

What action is claimed to be in violation of what law?

Many people never even bother to ask.  They just assume without and further fact checking.

Most people forget about the "(_Para 3_, _A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974_), agree to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs" • _*ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"*_ • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C"*.

Most people forget that Mahmoud Abbas was there when the Accords were agreed to by the Arab Palestinians.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The mainstream media is openly embracing armed resistance these days, just not for Palestinians.



What double standard?

If you oppose Russian imperialism over Eurasia,
it's logical to oppose Arab imperialism over M.East and N.Africa.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ​RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> *SUBTOPIC:* What is the Law?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *BLUF:*  It is very difficult to criticize a judgment call when you do not know the definitions essential to this claim.
> 
> The (so called) "Black List" is assembled by the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR).  The OHCHR does not make International Law independently.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What action is claimed to be in violation of what law?
> 
> Many people never even bother to ask.  They just assume without and further fact checking.
> 
> Most people forget about the "(_Para 3_, _A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974_), agree to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs" • _*ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"*_ • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C"*.
> 
> Most people forget that Mahmoud Abbas was there when the Accords were agreed to by the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


OK, so?


RoccoR said:


> Many people never even bother to ask. They just assume without and further fact checking.


Like so called terrorist designations made without due process.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: What is the Law?
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> OK, so?
> 
> Like so called terrorist designations made without due process.


*(COMMENT)*

Due Process in Criminal Prosecutions is administered in court.  It is a question of proper procedure.

The designation is in essence, a criminal allegation.  Can you give me an example of when a group has set in court to oppose a criminal allegation?

You use these claims (like "Due Process") of allegations without any substantiation whatsoever.  *WHEN* you can point out a specific case in which an alleged terrorist has gone to trial for criminal charges and then did not get "Due Process" - *THEN* use that example.

You use this term out of context a number of times in the past.  But in this case it is a matter of "misinformation."
*✪  due process,* procedural. N. The guarantee of a fair civil procedure that follows the rules, including the right to be notified about a complaint or charge and the right to be heard in court.​​In International Law, the right to "due processes" is covered under Article 9,  *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR).  You have implied that an Arab Palestinian Terrorist has been denied the Article 9 Rights relative to the Israeli - Palestinian Conflict.  Within my limited knowledge range, I know of no case inwhich this is "True."  





_Most Respectfully,_
R





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: What is the Law?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Due Process in Criminal Prosecutions is administered in court.  It is a question of proper procedure.
> 
> The designation is in essence, a criminal allegation.  Can you give me an example of when a group has set in court to oppose a criminal allegation?
> 
> You use these claims (like "Due Process") of allegations without any substantiation whatsoever.  *WHEN* you can point out a specific case in which an alleged terrorist has gone to trial for criminal charges and then did not get "Due Process" - *THEN* use that example.
> 
> You use this term out of context a number of times in the past.  But in this case it is a matter of "misinformation."
> *✪  due process,* procedural. N. The guarantee of a fair civil procedure that follows the rules, including the right to be notified about a complaint or charge and the right to be heard in court.​​In International Law, the right to "due processes" is covered under Article 9,  *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR).  You have implied that an Arab Palestinian Terrorist has been denied the Article 9 Rights relative to the Israeli - Palestinian Conflict.  Within my limited knowledge range, I know of no case inwhich this is "True."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


"Terrorist" is a political name calling thing. The label strips people of all their rights without due process.

How many so called terrorists were brought before a real court to refute that allegation?


----------



## P F Tinmore

The young people on the frontline of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict | 60 Minutes Australia​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Settlers Taking Over               

Churches Declare Christianity in The Holy Land is Under Threat from Jewish Extremists​


----------



## P F Tinmore

"This is a human rights issue": Thousands march in support of Palestine in cities around the world​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza farmers struggle to rebuild after Israel destroyed farms​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian father sues Israel for killing his three daughters and niece in Gaza attack​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel-Gaza: How can conflict de-escalate? - BBC Newsnight​


----------



## P F Tinmore

How far will it go? Jerusalem tension spirals into Israel-Gaza escalation​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



What war crimes?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What war crimes?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Chile: Left-wing president-elect Boric causing concern among Jews​

David Harris: Gabriel Boric as President of Chile​


I have never heard him say anything about Jews. Perhaps someone could provide a link.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Explainer:  Forced eviction from Masafer Yatta (Firing Zone 918)​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Vogue magazine under fire for editing out Palestine from Gigi Hadid Instagram post
					

The publication has been criticised for editing a post praising Hadid's pledge to donate her earnings to people in Ukraine and Palestine




					www.middleeasteye.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians on Ukraine double standard: ‘Their resistance is legalized, ours is not’​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Jews building Jewish housing in the Jewish capital.

Outrageous.

LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						Loading…
					





					english.palinfo.com
				




OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)

The European Union (EU) has called for the protection of the Palestinian people "in accordance with Israel’s obligations under international law."

In a statement issued Monday, the EU stressed the need to "to prevent further violence ahead of Ramadan, Pesach and Easter coinciding in April."

  Read more at  
https://english.palinfo.com/50456
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinians on Ukraine double standard: ‘Their resistance is legalized, ours is not’​


What double standard?

People who oppose Russian imperialism,
likely oppose Arab imperialism, it only makes sense.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



For the same reason, Abunilie omits he killed four people before getting shot,
failing to murder another person, who tried to talk him out instead...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The Ziada family suffered a painful loss due to the decision of Israeli commanders to bomb civilian targets in Gaza in July 2014 and it is incomprehensible that the courts in The Hague granted functional immunity to the commanders,” Bude said.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



So now will you dare to quote the comments
for which she was dismissed of position?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> What double standard?
> 
> People who oppose Russian imperialism,
> likely oppose Arab imperialism, it only makes sense.


Irish MP Richard Boyd Barrett calls out the double standards on Ukraine and Palestine​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Irish MP Richard Boyd Barrett calls out the double standards on Ukraine and Palestine​



Arabs became an "inferior race" by demanding
exclusive domination over the entire Middle East?

Maybe before making himself look like a complete fool,
ask why Russian imperialism is this popular among Arab imperialists...



*Arafat's "one" Arab state, 
from North Africa to Arabia...*

**


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Arabs became an "inferior race" by demanding
> exclusive domination over the entire Middle East?
> 
> Maybe before making himself look like a complete fool,
> ask why Russian imperialism is this popular among Arab imperialists...
> 
> 
> 
> *Arafat's "one" Arab state,
> from North Africa to Arabia...*
> 
> **





rylah said:


> Arabs became an "inferior race" by demanding
> exclusive domination over the entire Middle East?


Like wanting to stay in their homeland?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nakba Day: Palestinians mark the expulsion from homeland​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Like wanting to stay in their homeland?



Their one _"homeland"_ that can't be pronounced in their language?
Or those stolen "homelands" on several other continents?

And still enslaving Africans, today...in "_self defense"_...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Their one _"homeland"_ that can't be pronounced in their language?
> Or those stolen "homelands" on several other continents?
> 
> And still enslaving Africans, today...in "_self defense"_...


The Palestinians have African slaves?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish Activists Are Speaking Up For Palestinians​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish man says "Israel DOESN'T represent him" - London Palestine Protest (11/05/2021)​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tensions as Pro-Israel rally met by Free Palestine counter-protest in Dallas​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Huge crowd of Pro-Palestine protesters march in Dallas, Free Palestine rally​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Free Palestine - Manifestazione Milano 13/05​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Free Palestine Protest Oxford​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Irish lawmakers call for actions against Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have African slaves?
> 
> Link?



Didn't you know?




__





						Arab States | Global Slavery Index
					





					www.globalslaveryindex.org
				




Slavery is still practiced in the Arab world.
That's why they have to accuse others of "apartheid"...







> The Arab States region covers 11 countries including Bahrain, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, United Arab Emirates and Yemen, and is home to two percent of the world’s population. The region is diverse, spanning the wealthier Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC countries) and countries such as Jordan, Lebanon, and Iraq, which are dealing with the impact of ongoing conflict in Syria. This regional study summarises a longer set of findings, which can be found in the *Global Slavery Index: Arab States Report.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Didn't you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab States | Global Slavery Index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalslaveryindex.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is still practiced in the Arab world.
> That's why they have to accuse others of "apartheid"...


Palestine is not mentioned.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is not mentioned.








*(QUESTION)*

If the Pal-Arabs are the majority
who in Jordan is enslaving Africans?

*










						Arab States | Global Slavery Index
					





					www.globalslaveryindex.org
				



*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> If Pal-Arabs are the majority
> who in Jordan is enslaving Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab States | Global Slavery Index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalslaveryindex.org


Doesn't matter, it is Jordan.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have African slaves?
> 
> Link?





P F Tinmore said:


> Doesn't matter, it is Jordan.



Doesn't matter Africans are enslaved
today by the Pal-Arab majority in Jordan?









						Jordanian podcast firm’s new show covers ‘lost’ story of African Muslim slave
					

DUBAI: A Jordanian podcasting startup that launched in 2016 with three shows is now producing 25 offerings for its on-demand and digital audiences. Sowt (voice, in Arabic) Podcasts was established with the aim of producing high-quality Arabic audio content and one of the network’s latest shows...




					www.arabnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Your Pally terror buddies aren't going to bomb themselves.
At least not often enough.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish Demo for Palestine, Brooklyn​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Palestinian rallies held across US​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Jewish Demo for Palestine, Brooklyn​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish Voices For Palestine #FlyTheFlag​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Anger mounts in West Bank at increasingly under-fire Palestinian Authority • FRANCE 24 English​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



* A society based on the oppression of another people cannot dream of enjoying a normal life.*

It's true, societies based on Islam aren't normal.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Regulator vindicates Channel 4 over interview of British Palestinians
					

An Israel lobby group had complained the segment was "unfair" to them.




					electronicintifada.net
				





The UK’s broadcast regulator Ofcom vindicated a Channel 4 News interview with young British Palestinians in a ruling last week.

Israel lobby group UK Lawyers For Israel (UKLFI) had complained about the segment, which aired on the channel in December.

This is the latest defeat for the pro-Israel group, after an out-of-court settlement last year for libeling a children’s charity which works in Palestine.

The presenter of the Channel 4 segment, British Palestinian activist Akram Salhab, had given a platform for his peers. Ironically, they had said that a combination of ignorance and censorship means that Palestinian voices are being silenced in the UK today.

“It’s a campaign that is directed at eliminating Palestinian voices from universities, not by any coincidence, but by design,” explained Rama.

You can watch the full segment in the video above.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Everything you need to know about the Israel lobby campaign to remove Lowkey's music from Spotify @lowkeyonline


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Latest Target in the Israel Lobby’s War on Academia: Shahd Abusalama​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Latest Target in the Israel Lobby’s War on Academia: Shahd Abusalama​



Arab supremacists like telling each other these anecdotes
to exxagerate a perceived importance in the eyes of the peers.

But forget that indulging such lies
causes their own self-defeat:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

“Colonial Violence Is the Norm”: Israel Raids Al-Aqsa Mosque, Injuring 160+, Arresting Hundreds​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> “Colonial Violence Is the Norm”: Israel Raids Al-Aqsa Mosque, Injuring 160+, Arresting Hundreds​



Muzzie terrorists aren't going to arrest themselves.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC:  Terrorist Sympathizers 
※→Toddsterpatriot, et al,

INTRO:   This is quite true.  This 



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Muzzie terrorists aren't going to arrest themselves.


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians (and others) who agree with or support the sentiments or opinions of the Ramallah and Gaza leadership who glorify terrorism and terrorist acts by characterizing each attack on the Jewish National Home, the Jewish/Israeli general population, or Israeli institutions are "terrorist sympathizers" (either wittingly or unwittingly). These "terrorist sympathizers" pose a real threat to regional stability and Israeli National Security.

Even the radicals that argue incite attacks on the Occupation Administration by the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are sympathizers.  They encourage volunteers from the general population to take up the armed struggle against all Jews in general, which is the Policy of the Arab Palestinians.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
> SUBTOPIC:  Terrorist Sympathizers
> ※→Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> INTRO:   This is quite true.  This
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians (and others) who agree with or support the sentiments or opinions of the Ramallah and Gaza leadership who glorify terrorism and terrorist acts by characterizing each attack on the Jewish National Home, the Jewish/Israeli general population, or Israeli institutions are "terrorist sympathizers" (either wittingly or unwittingly). These "terrorist sympathizers" pose a real threat to regional stability and Israeli National Security.
> 
> Even the radicals that argue incite attacks on the Occupation Administration by the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are sympathizers.  They encourage volunteers from the general population to take up the armed struggle against all Jews in general, which is the Policy of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Is What's Happening in Jerusalem, Gaza Israeli 'Apartheid'? | The Mehdi Hasan Show​


----------



## P F Tinmore

US Response to Israel -Palestine conflict​


----------



## P F Tinmore

How Israel buries Palestinian history​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> How Israel buries Palestinian history​



Arab supremacists must be desperate for attention
to invoke another debunked blood libel.

Is it to avoid Arab imperialist history?

Or recent news of Arabs destroying
the tomb of prophet Joseph A"H?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Arab supremacists must be desperate for attention
> to invoke another debunked blood libel.
> 
> Is it to avoid Arab imperialist history?
> 
> Or recent news of Arabs destroying
> the tomb of prophet Joseph A"H?


The people of the place have the sovereignty. A state is not required.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The people of the place have the sovereignty. A state is not required.



That's good, your buddies don't have one.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The people of the place have the sovereignty. A state is not required.



But you can't refute intentionally fueling hate with another blood libel.

Even if you believed the people of the place had sovereignty,
then why side with the Arab imperialists instead?


----------



## P F Tinmore

#FacebookWeNeedToTalk Global Petition Delivery​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hope Warrior: the video series​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mission failed: How Israel’s anti-BDS app went belly-up
					

Canadian academic and activist Michael Bueckert spent five years tracking an app used by Israel’s ‘troll army.’ He tells +972 about its activities — ranging from the sinister to the cringeworthy.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian teacher reinstated after UK Israel lobby attacks​
A Palestinian lecturer and high-profile activist was told on Thursday that her teaching position at Sheffield Hallam University had been reinstated.

The announcement comes a week after the UK university had suspended Shahd Abusalama’s classes amid a smear campaign by supporters of Israel.



			https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/nora-barrows-friedman/palestinian-teacher-reinstated-after-uk-israel-lobby-attacks?fbclid=IwAR3GsQaSYLxv5jrFNV9hj5VK_migYkji8cVXp-jmJKfjnKkfc_BhK7Whn0A
		


"Victory for free speech!" interview with Shahd Abusalama​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Hostile Palestinian connection to any 1948 event?
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

REF:  Posting 4229



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*
.
You post a stream of Facebook-derived videos and short commentaries.  I've been to Yemen.  It does not take much to generate this kind of crowd.   It is not like these people have employment opportunities.  These kinds of events are festive occasions.  And when you say "Tens of Thousands, you are talking about less than 10 thousand on a very good day.  

Do you have anything to contribute?  

You do realize that demonstrations organized by anti-Israeli and pro-Palestinian rabble-rousers do not have a clear understanding of what it is the Arab Palestinians are demonstrating against.  I do not think that the pro-Palestinians and anti-Israelis in the territory can articulate an actual case of Article 6. - Genocide → Article 7 Crimes Against Humanity → War Crimes, or a Crime of Aggression.

Furthermore, the "Nakba" (no Elements of the Offense)  is not an international crime.  Israel came about through the determination of the Israeli people, and with the original intent behind the Recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.  It is my understanding that the Arab League initiated the conflict in 1948 causing a political adaptation that culminated in the outcomes we see today.  And I figure that there are very few actual refugees remaining in the territories.  Since the events of 2014, I have seen very few demonstrators in either the Gaza (HAMAS) incitements or the Ramallah (2012 - Palestinian) that have been permanent residents of Israeli and that were victims of some sort of misfeasance/malfeasance perpetrated against them.

When I ask for a specific international incident where the Arab Palestinian was victimized, I simply do not get a response that has any foundation.  Almost all the crimes articulated that indict the Israelis are based on "emotion" and NOT "law."  (The Arab Palestinians weep for themselves very well.)





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It is my understanding that the Arab League initiated the conflict in 1948 causing a political adaptation that culminated in the outcomes we see today.


It was 6 months into the Nakba before the Arab armies intervened.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> When I ask for a specific international incident where the Arab Palestinian was victimized, I simply do not get a response that has any foundation.


Annexation is a crime. It is an act of aggression.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Hostile Palestinian connection to any 1948 event?
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Annexation of territory that the Hashemite Kingdom "abandoned" is not a crime.



P F Tinmore said:


> Annexation is a crime. It is an act of aggression.


*(COMMENT)*
.
I think you have made a mistake...

Annexation of the territory is a geopolitical action.  Now there might be a case for:

*Article 8 (2) (e) (xii). Elements of Crimes, Rome Statutes*​War crime of destroying or seizing the enemy’s property​
Seizing property from an owner and annexation of territory are two entirely different discussions.  Even the seizer of the enemy's property MUST: "Conduct took place in the context of and was associated with an armed conflict, NOT of an international character."  

SO_*!*_  I ask again for an example.
The arguments that might be raised:

◈*  IF* you say the conflict is of an "international character," *THEN* that entails that there is a sovereign State of Israel.​​*◈   IF* you say that you are fighting off an "invasion," *THEN* that means the entirety of the territory, formerly under the Mandate, is all one political subdivision.  *THUS* even the "destroying and seizure crimes are *NOT* applicable.​​Depending on how this question is answered, the answer will have other ramifications on other issues.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Hostile Palestinian connection to any 1948 event?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Annexation of territory that the Hashemite Kingdom "abandoned" is not a crime.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> I think you have made a mistake...
> 
> Annexation of the territory is a geopolitical action.  Now there might be a case for:
> 
> *Article 8 (2) (e) (xii). Elements of Crimes, Rome Statutes*​War crime of destroying or seizing the enemy’s property​
> Seizing property from an owner and annexation of territory are two entirely different discussions.  Even the seizer of the enemy's property MUST: "Conduct took place in the context of and was associated with an armed conflict, NOT of an international character."
> 
> SO_*!*_  I ask again for an example.
> The arguments that might be raised:
> 
> ◈*  IF* you say the conflict is of an "international character," *THEN* that entails that there is a sovereign State of Israel.​​*◈   IF* you say that you are fighting off an "invasion," *THEN* that means the entirety of the territory, formerly under the Mandate, is all one political subdivision.  *THUS* even the "destroying and seizure crimes are *NOT* applicable.​​Depending on how this question is answered, the answer will have other ramifications on other issues.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





> “Annexation” is acquiring territory by force and is a flagrant violation of international law. As such it can have no effect on the legal status of the territory, which remains _de jure _occupied.
> 
> International law is crystal clear on this matter – annexation is unlawful. Israel’s continued pursuit of this policy further illustrates its cynical disregard for international law. Such policies do not change the legal status of the territory and its inhabitants under international law as occupied nor remove Israel’s responsibilities as the occupying power under international humanitarian law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel/OPT: 10 things you need to know about “annexation”
> 
> 
> The Israeli authorities must immediately abandon plans to further “annex” territory in the occupied West Bank which breach international laws and exacerbate decades of systematic human rights violations against Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amnesty.org



Then there is the question of the annexation of the territory that Israel conquered, occupied and annexed in 1948.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Then there is the question of the annexation of the territory that Israel conquered, occupied and annexed in 1948.


The international community’s failure to maintain a principled position regarding Israel’s previous illegal annexations of Arab lands since 1948 has enabled Israel to evade the consequences of such illegal and aggressive behavior and undermines the international rules-based order.





__





						Annexation under International Law
					

Since its inception, Israel has systematically and illegally annexed territory belonging to other States. In 1948, Israel illegally annexed territory that was not allocated to it in the General Assembly Partition Plan Resolution 181, including West Jerusalem. Since 1967, Israel has...



					www.mofa.pna.ps


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The international community’s failure to maintain a principled position regarding Israel’s previous illegal annexations of Arab lands since 1948 has enabled Israel to evade the consequences of such illegal and aggressive behavior and undermines the international rules-based order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation under International Law
> 
> 
> Since its inception, Israel has systematically and illegally annexed territory belonging to other States. In 1948, Israel illegally annexed territory that was not allocated to it in the General Assembly Partition Plan Resolution 181, including West Jerusalem. Since 1967, Israel has...
> 
> 
> 
> www.mofa.pna.ps



* In 1948, Israel illegally annexed territory that was not allocated to it in the General Assembly Partition Plan Resolution 181, including West Jerusalem.*

Kicking the shit out of Arab losers, since 1948.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Annexation is a crime. It is an act of aggression.



Like Arab supremacists supporting Russia?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Then there is the question of the annexation of the territory that Israel conquered, occupied and annexed in 1948.





P F Tinmore said:


> Israel won nothing in 1948.



It's only a question when you want to avoid serious debate.

Want to juggle those contradictions?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Annexation is a crime. It is an act of aggression.





P F Tinmore said:


> The international community’s failure to maintain a principled position regarding Israel’s previous illegal annexations of Arab lands since 1948 has enabled Israel to evade the consequences of such illegal and aggressive behavior and undermines the international rules-based order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation under International Law
> 
> 
> Since its inception, Israel has systematically and illegally annexed territory belonging to other States. In 1948, Israel illegally annexed territory that was not allocated to it in the General Assembly Partition Plan Resolution 181, including West Jerusalem. Since 1967, Israel has...
> 
> 
> 
> www.mofa.pna.ps



What "Arab lands"?

Arab imperialists got a legal title to annex
the entire Middle East, Spain or North Africa?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Hostile Palestinian connection to any 1948 event?
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,







*(COMMENT)*
.
Actually, there are several mistakes of fact embedded here.  Let us clean them up.   We will focus on the West Bank and Jerusalem.

Israel attempted to establish the "Jewish State" they would call "Israel."  The formation of the Jewish State was a recommendation of a particular apportionment outlined in A/RES/181(II) and adopted by the General Assembly.

Using the power of Jewish determination, and in coordination with the UN Palestine Commission, the institutions necessary for the turn-key State, the National Council for the Independence of the Jewish State, Israel was established 14/15 May 1948.  However, the Arab Legion had been already in play for half a year.

On November 30, 1947, the Arab Legion began operations in support of supply convoys to Arab forces around Jerusalem. Glubb tried to distance his force from direct involvement in the fighting–until May 1948, when the Jews of the Etzion Bloc, a group of settlements on the road north of Hebron, attacked Arab reinforcements and supplies destined for Jerusalem. On May 4, a week before the British Palestine Mandate would expire, Arab tanks, armored cars of the Desert Patrol, and riflemen drawn from the Arab locals stormed the four Jewish settlements that comprised the Etzion Bloc. At stake for Glubb, from a military perspective, was a huge British-organized arms convoy bound for Amman.​SOURCE: By HISTORYNET STAFF GLUBB PASHA AND THE ARAB LEGION  6/12/2006 ​
.In the course of the Arab-Israel War, The Arab Legion/Jordan accepted the:

◈ S/1302/Rev.1. 3 April 1949 ARMISTICE AGREEMENT BETWEEN JORDAN AND ISRAEL at Rhodes​shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved.​The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or claims of either Party relating thereto.​​The *Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)* • which was the "Peaceful Settlement" officially ended the conflict.





Technically, the Green Line established by the 1949 Armistice lost practical relevance as a result of the Six-Day War of 1967.  Other than for historical value, at the conclusion of the 1994 Treaty, the International boundary between Israel and Jordan was the Jordanian River.

The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to either the Armistice or Treaty.  The territorial dispute over the territory (formerly sovereign Jordanian) is whether or not the Arab Palestinians have any claim at all, and whether or not the conflict is a Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC) or an Armed conflict at the level of a civil war.

I suspect that no one really wants to make that call.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Hostile Palestinian connection to any 1948 event?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> View attachment 639433
> View attachment 639435
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> Actually, there are several mistakes of fact embedded here.  Let us clean them up.   We will focus on the West Bank and Jerusalem.
> 
> Israel attempted to establish the "Jewish State" they would call "Israel."  The formation of the Jewish State was a recommendation of a particular apportionment outlined in A/RES/181(II) and adopted by the General Assembly.
> 
> Using the power of Jewish determination, and in coordination with the UN Palestine Commission, the institutions necessary for the turn-key State, the National Council for the Independence of the Jewish State, Israel was established 14/15 May 1948.  However, the Arab Legion had been already in play for half a year.
> 
> On November 30, 1947, the Arab Legion began operations in support of supply convoys to Arab forces around Jerusalem. Glubb tried to distance his force from direct involvement in the fighting–until May 1948, when the Jews of the Etzion Bloc, a group of settlements on the road north of Hebron, attacked Arab reinforcements and supplies destined for Jerusalem. On May 4, a week before the British Palestine Mandate would expire, Arab tanks, armored cars of the Desert Patrol, and riflemen drawn from the Arab locals stormed the four Jewish settlements that comprised the Etzion Bloc. At stake for Glubb, from a military perspective, was a huge British-organized arms convoy bound for Amman.​SOURCE: By HISTORYNET STAFF GLUBB PASHA AND THE ARAB LEGION  6/12/2006 ​
> .In the course of the Arab-Israel War, The Arab Legion/Jordan accepted the:
> 
> ◈ S/1302/Rev.1. 3 April 1949 ARMISTICE AGREEMENT BETWEEN JORDAN AND ISRAEL at Rhodes​shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved.​The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or claims of either Party relating thereto.​​The *Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)* • which was the "Peaceful Settlement" officially ended the conflict.
> 
> View attachment 639457
> 
> Technically, the Green Line established by the 1949 Armistice lost practical relevance as a result of the Six-Day War of 1967.  Other than for historical value, at the conclusion of the 1994 Treaty, the International boundary between Israel and Jordan was the Jordanian River.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were NOT a party to either the Armistice or Treaty.  The territorial dispute over the territory (formerly sovereign Jordanian) is whether or not the Arab Palestinians have any claim at all, and whether or not the conflict is a Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC) or an Armed conflict at the level of a civil war.
> 
> I suspect that no one really wants to make that call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


That really sidesteps my post.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore said:


> That really sidesteps my post.


What did you want me to step into?

R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> What did you want me to step into?
> 
> R





P F Tinmore said:


> The international community’s failure to maintain a principled position regarding Israel’s previous illegal annexations of Arab lands since 1948 has enabled Israel to evade the consequences of such illegal and aggressive behavior and undermines the international rules-based order.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> That really sidesteps my post.


You meant to write, ''I can't find a YouTube video to dump in the thread''.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BBC actor eats “humble pie” over Labour anti-Semitism smear​
A British actor has admitted to falsely accusing a left-wing academic and activist who supports Palestinian rights of anti-Semitism.


Tracy-Ann Oberman, a household name due to a former role in the long-running BBC soap opera _EastEnders_, will pay “substantial” damages and legal costs to Philip Proudfoot.


He is a research fellow at the University of Sussex and leader of the Northern Independence Party.


“It is harmful to allow the fear of false accusations to prevent us from speaking out against apartheid in Israel,” Proudfoot said in a statement released by his lawyers on Tuesday.



			https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/asa-winstanley/bbc-actor-eats-humble-pie-over-labour-anti-semitism-smear


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chicago*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Chicago*



Yeah, we have a lot of idiots in Chicago.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, we have a lot of idiots in Chicago.


Apparently.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Apparently.



I just hope we don't have any Sudden Jihad Syndrome.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Institute for Curriculum Services: How an Israel Lobby Group Infiltrated US Education
					

Jessica Buxbaum uncovers how the Institute for Curriculum Services, which boasts of its reach in all 50 states, is twisting the truth about the Israeli occupation in US schools.




					www.mintpressnews.com
				


Institute for Curriculum Services: How an Israel Lobby Group Infiltrated US Education    ​by Jessica Buxbaum            ​​*RICHMOND, VIRGINIA  —* In 2018, the Virginia Coalition for Human Rights (VCHR) successfully stopped the state from adopting textbook edits made by the Institute for Curriculum Services (ICS), a pro-Israel “educational” institution.​

The ICS promotes itself as improving the accuracy of K-12 instruction on Judaism and Jewish history in the United States. Yet, backed by the Israel lobby, its strategy appears more in line with advocating a Zionist narrative than enhancing education.


Today, ICS boasts that it has helped better public education in all 50 states and impacted 11 million students across the country. With this in mind, _MintPress News_ uncovered how ICS is twisting the truth about Israel in U.S. schools.
​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Institute for Curriculum Services: How an Israel Lobby Group Infiltrated US Education
> 
> 
> Jessica Buxbaum uncovers how the Institute for Curriculum Services, which boasts of its reach in all 50 states, is twisting the truth about the Israeli occupation in US schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mintpressnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> Institute for Curriculum Services: How an Israel Lobby Group Infiltrated US Education   ​​by Jessica Buxbaum            ​​*RICHMOND, VIRGINIA  —* In 2018, the Virginia Coalition for Human Rights (VCHR) successfully stopped the state from adopting textbook edits made by the Institute for Curriculum Services (ICS), a pro-Israel “educational” institution.​
> 
> The ICS promotes itself as improving the accuracy of K-12 instruction on Judaism and Jewish history in the United States. Yet, backed by the Israel lobby, its strategy appears more in line with advocating a Zionist narrative than enhancing education.
> 
> 
> Today, ICS boasts that it has helped better public education in all 50 states and impacted 11 million students across the country. With this in mind, _MintPress News_ uncovered how ICS is twisting the truth about Israel in U.S. schools.
> ​



That's awful!

Are they telling the truth about your terrorist buddies?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shireen Abu Akleh: Israeli police attack mourners at journalist’s funeral​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



The gangster life ain't easy, yo!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_The Canadian Food Inspection Agency has ruled that “Product of Israel” labels affixed to wines produced in Israel’s illegal West Bank settlements violate Canadian consumer protection law._

What's an illegal West Bank settlement?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_Algerian Central Bank publishes for the first time a 500 dinar coin with a photograph of Al-Aqsa Mosque on its back and the inscription "Al-Aqsa Al-Sharif" at the top and "Al-Quds is ours" at the bottom._

That's not a photograph.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Family of Palestinian American grandfather killed by Israel wants US probe​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Or her husband?


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Algerian Central Bank publishes for the first time a 500 dinar coin with a photograph of Al-Aqsa Mosque on its back and the inscription "Al-Aqsa Al-Sharif" at the top and "Al-Quds is ours" at the bottom._
> 
> That's not a photograph.



The irony is that rather than Israel,
Algerians are challenging the Jordanian waqf.
By "Al Quds is ours" they don't mean PA or Hamas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab loser day.

We should all celebrate!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Arab loser day.
> 
> We should all celebrate!


It is always Israeli military attacking Palestinian civilians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It is always Israeli military attacking Palestinian civilians.



Thug life ain't easy, yo!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is always Israeli military attacking Palestinian civilians.



I don't see how it's the Jihadi lowlives being attacked
when they're on a murder spree in a coffee shop.

So what was Arab supremacists' excuse,
before Israelis even had an army?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> I don't see how it's the Jihadi lowlives being attacked
> when they're on a murder spree in a coffee shop.
> 
> So what was Arab supremacists' excuse,
> before Israelis even had an army?


The Zionists mooched Britain's army while they developed their own. They had a full blown army, including conscription, by December 1947.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionists mooched Britain's army while they developed their own. They had a full blown army, including conscription, by December 1947.



They kicked some serious Arab ass with their tiny army.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionists mooched Britain's army while they developed their own. They had a full blown army, including conscription, by December 1947.


Want to tell us whose side Arabs fought on,
that Britain could take over?

And with which arms did Arab armies fight
prior and upon Britain leaving?

Arab imperialists still make up
excuses to soften that humiliation.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

JS: March to honor the martyrs of Palestine. Bay Ridge, Brooklyn; New York City.​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> JS: March to honor the martyrs of Palestine. Bay Ridge, Brooklyn; New York City.​



Not a lot of Pal Islamic terrorist martyrs in Brooklyn.

Care to be first?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



What should the police have done?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Petition your Shia mullahs for a counter chant.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian students mark the 74th anniversary of Nakba at 'Tel Aviv' university, which is built on the ruins of Palestinian villages of Yaffa city, 1948 occupied Palestinian lands.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's what you people do.








P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian students mark the 74th anniversary of Nakba at 'Tel Aviv' university, which is built on the ruins of Palestinian villages of Yaffa city, 1948 occupied Palestinian lands.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian students mark the 74th anniversary of Nakba at 'Tel Aviv' university, which is built on the ruins of Palestinian villages of Yaffa city, 1948 occupied Palestinian lands.


Unavailable.

How fitting.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Waging the gee-had from civilian areas is a bad idea.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Will the Islamic terrorists admit their guilt?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Great idea.

Pallys gonna turn over the body? The bullet?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Obviously, you're completely clueless about the history of islamist colonization.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's 5% of adults,
and 7% of Democrats.

And even among those,
most can't compose a single
original sentence on the subject.
The vast majority haven't even heard.

The largest support at 13% comes from *'White Atheists',*
while  BDS-holes sell it as an _*"indigenous grassroots movement"*..._


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Even Arabs stop buying this,
asking why the need to lie?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



 Hamas is hiding behind American humanitarian projects?

Bastards!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Is it antisemitic to report this?*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Did Germany denounce Palestine's grave human rights abuses?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_“Israel cannot decide whom from European Parliament can go.”_

LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Reps Urge Biden Admin to Stop Forced Removals of Palestinians​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jewish money buying an election.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Jewish money buying an election.*


Anti-Palestinian PAC Spends $1 Million to Oust Rashida Tlaib From Congress​

CNN Pundit's Corporate PAC To FIGHT Rashida Tlaib | Breaking Points with Krystal and Saagar​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



That priority and $5 will get you a yummy drink at Starbucks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Eyeing Midterms, AIPAC Throws Its Weight – and Money – Around Washington​








						Eyeing Midterms, AIPAC Throws Its Weight - and Money - Around Washington
					

Flush with cash, AIPAC is a heavyweight in this year’s midterms as it goes after progressives and floods preferred candidates with millions.




					www.mintpressnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Nah.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


"Oslo is dead", remember?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Call it another BDS VICTORY...

So now a boycott is a violation of UN guidelines?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



There're millions dying in various current conflicts.
20 whiny Arabs claiming ownership over a hill by
dumping trash on it, isn't "largest" anything.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Let me understand,

are you against nature reserve preservation,
or against Jews enjoying those natural reserves?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_Workers don’t want their labor to power Israeli apartheid, and investors don’t want to profit off of it._

So quit. Sell your stock.

Or you could whine like a Palestinian. Waaaaa


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Workers don’t want their labor to power Israeli apartheid, and investors don’t want to profit off of it._
> 
> So quit. Sell your stock.
> 
> Or you could whine like a Palestinian. Waaaaa



Arabs own entire sectors of Israeli private business,
they will sell their mother before giving up
 on investing in the Israeli stock.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



You wouldn't like him when he's angry!


----------



## P F Tinmore

A prominent Israel lobbyist concedes that Zionism may have ‘failed’​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



But Ruffalo won't offer his Paypal account
for any "Palestinian transactions"?

Wonder why...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

ASU Students Overcome IHRA Roadblock to Mohammed El-Kurd Event — Palestine Legal
					

After a month of delays and a false push by fellow students to invoke a distorted definition of antisemitism to block their event, the Palestine Cultural Club and Students for Justice in Palestine at Arizona State University successfully hosted a talk by popular Palestinian poet and journalist Moham




					palestinelegal.org
				




Palestine Legal wrote to the university on March 28, explaining that denying student groups at a public university funding based on their viewpoint violates the First Amendment and that using the IHRA definition of antisemitism and similar definitions as a censorship tool violates the rights and freedoms of members of campus communities.

The budget request was approved that same day.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pro-Palestine activists welcome Congress resolution recognising Nakba​








						Pro-Palestine activists welcome Congress resolution recognising Nakba
					

Activists say resolution, while unlikely to pass, could gain traction over several years in similar way to Congressional recognition of Armenian Genocide




					www.middleeasteye.net
				



Pro-Palestine activists have welcomed a bid in the US Congress to recognise the Nakba, a term used to describe the forced displacement of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians in the lead-up to the establishment of the state of Israel in 1948.

The resolution was submitted in the House of Representatives on Monday by Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib, a day after Palestinians marked the Nakba's 74th anniversary.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ASU Students Overcome IHRA Roadblock to Mohammed El-Kurd Event — Palestine Legal
> 
> 
> After a month of delays and a false push by fellow students to invoke a distorted definition of antisemitism to block their event, the Palestine Cultural Club and Students for Justice in Palestine at Arizona State University successfully hosted a talk by popular Palestinian poet and journalist Moham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palestinelegal.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Legal wrote to the university on March 28, explaining that denying student groups at a public university funding based on their viewpoint violates the First Amendment and that using the IHRA definition of antisemitism and similar definitions as a censorship tool violates the rights and freedoms of members of campus communities.
> 
> The budget request was approved that same day.




One doesn't get a clearer view of antisemitism...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Using Palestine to push
Islamic missionaries into high-schools?


----------



## P F Tinmore

The reason why the peace process always fails is because they have not properly analyzed the problem.

It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.


----------



## P F Tinmore

“Ethnic Cleansing”: Amid Protests of Palestinian Evictions in Jerusalem, Israel Raids Al-Aqsa Mosque​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Germany permits Israel to kill its citizens with impunity
					

Prosecutor's decision not to investigate 2014 slaying of Kilani family "politically motivated."




					electronicintifada.net
				



Germany is allowing Israel to get away with the killing of six of its citizens in an air attack on a high-rise building in Gaza eight years ago.

The country’s federal prosecutor decided not to open a formal investigation into the 21 July 2014 airstrike on the al-Salam tower in Gaza City that killed Ibrahim Kilani, his wife Taghreed and their five children aged 3 to 11.

Ibrahim and the children – Elias, Yasser, Yasin, Sawsan and Reem – were all German citizens.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> “Ethnic Cleansing”: Amid Protests of Palestinian Evictions in Jerusalem, Israel Raids Al-Aqsa Mosque​


And "ethnic cleansing" is in brackets, because you want to keep claiming that 
Jews are only 10% in Jerusalem? Which lie fits the narrative more today?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Always show your "peaceful protest",
by posing with rocks and covered faces?

With such bad vision you shouldn't be driving...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Always show your "peaceful protest",
> by posing with rocks and covered faces?
> 
> With such bad vision you shouldn't be driving...


If you don't like rocks, don't go there.

You don't need a PhD.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The reason why the peace process always fails is because they have not properly analyzed the problem.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.



*There's no word for 'peace' in Arabic.*

The "peace process" is merely a doublespeak invented by passing wheeler dealers
in the White House, who signal virtue and relevance by attempting to
talk Israelis into submitting to Arab hegemony.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> If you don't like rocks, don't go there.
> 
> You don't need a PhD.



But you get confused easily, maybe need new glasses...

It's not me complaining about consequences of showing up
to _"peaceful protests"_ in covered faces and holding those rocks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> But you get confused easily, maybe need new glasses...
> 
> It's not me complaining about consequences of showing up
> to _"peaceful protests"_ in covered faces and holding those rocks.


Have you ever seen a violent protest where Israel was *not* involved?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Have you ever seen a violent protest where Israel was *not* involved?



I'm quiet flattered to hear your flat earth revolves around Israel.
But a minute ago you claimed those are "peaceful protests".

Which lie fits your narrative more today?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> I'm quiet flattered to hear your flat earth revolves around Israel.
> But a minute ago you claimed those are "peaceful protests".
> 
> Which lie fits your narrative more today?


Nice duck.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice duck.



Calling me a duck, but you can't explain how
showing up with covered faces and rocks

is anywhere a "peaceful protest"...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Calling me a duck, but you can't explain how
> showing up with covered faces and rocks
> 
> is anywhere a "peaceful protest"...


Nice deflection. Doesn't happen in Palestine.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice deflection. Doesn't happen in Palestine.



Didn't you claim a minute ago that your pictures
of throwing rocks was "peaceful protest"?

See how easily you get confused
about what lie is the correct
for the narrative...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Michael Bueckert
@mbueckert

Can’t overstate how devastating this verdict is. El Halabi is a World Vision director in Gaza who was arrested *6 years ago* on completely bogus and discredited terror charges, who was tortured and faced a sham trial based on secret evidence. Apartheid “Justice” is persecution.
Quote Tweet






Omar Shakir
@OmarSShakir
 · Jun 15
Today’s guilty verdict against al-Halabi compounds a miscarriage of justice. Holding him for 6 yrs based on secret evidence has made a mockery of due process & most basic fair trial provisions. He should long ago have been released. To continue to detain him is profoundly unjust.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Overcoming an Onslaught of Dark Money Attacks, Progressive Summer Lee Wins a Historic Victory
					

The Pennsylvania representative faced down millions of dollars in negative ads from pro-Israel groups and took on the Democratic establishment by running on a bold left agenda.




					inthesetimes.com
				









On Tuesday night, Pennsylvania state Rep. Summer Lee declared victory in her hard-fought primary election for the state’s 12th congressional district. Lee, who had built a comfortable lead early in the race as an outspoken progressive leader with a record of local organizing, saw her frontrunner status evaporate by election day amid an onslaught of deceptive out-of-state attack ads funded by a variety of pro-Israel groups.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Keller: FBI eyes 'dangerous' website mapping Mass. organizations that support Israel​

“Why we’re suing the U.S. Treasury Department” Susan Abulhawa​


----------



## P F Tinmore

When does criticism of Israel cross into anti-Semitism?​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Keller: FBI eyes 'dangerous' website mapping Mass. organizations that support Israel​
> 
> “Why we’re suing the U.S. Treasury Department” Susan Abulhawa​



Racists always stir hatred against minorities,
during times of economic crisis,
also typical in KKK polemics.

But do you know any society that ended up well,
projecting their frustrations on the Jewish community?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Racists always stir hatred against minorities,
> during times of economic crisis,
> also typical in KKK polemics.
> 
> But do you know any society that ended up well,
> projecting their frustrations on the Jewish community?


It has nothing to do with Jews. It inly lists those who give tax deductible contributions that support Israel's crimes.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It has nothing to do with Jews. It inly lists those who give tax deductible contributions that support Israel's crimes.


Explains how your blood libels against Israel are also used
intentionally to incite attacks on communities in the US.

If it "had nothing to do with Jews"
you weren't calling for schools,
and synagogues dismantled...

How many non-Jews listed?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It has nothing to do with Jews. It inly lists those who give tax deductible contributions that support Israel's crimes.



What crimes?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Explains how your blood libels against Israel are also used
> intentionally to incite attacks on communities in the US.
> 
> If it "had nothing to do with Jews"
> you weren't calling for schools,
> and synagogues dismantled...
> 
> How many non-Jews listed?






__





						The Mapping Project
					





					mapliberation.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mapping Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mapliberation.org



Do you think it helps America to dismantle synagogues?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israelis BRUTALIZING Palestinians During Religious Festival​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel's Forced Palestinian Evictions Leads to Crisis In Jerusalem​


----------



## P F Tinmore

https://www.facebook.com/PalestineL...JTjhBsQhaWf4z29J6xzp0spu4PWoXYOc&__tn__=<,P-R
*Palestine Lega**l*​https://www.facebook.com/PalestineL...TjhBsQhaWf4z29J6xzp0spu4PWoXYOc&__tn__=,O,P-R
NEW REPORT: Palestine Legal responded to 280 incidents of suppression of US-based Palestine advocacy in 2021. This is a 31% increase over 2020.
Our 2021 Year-in-Review documents trends in backlash facing the movement for Palestinian rights in the U.S. and the movement’s resilience against them.
“We know Israel and its allies are desperate to suppress advocacy for Palestinian freedom because they can’t win the moral argument,” said Palestine Legal director Dima Khalidi. “Israel's repressive measures will fail because the movement will not be bullied into silence. More and more people of conscience understand that our fundamental rights are at stake if we don’t resist attacks on our movements.”
Share the report to expose the repression and uplift the resilience of the Palestine movement!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Anti-Palestinian PAC Spends $1 Million to Oust Rashida Tlaib From Congress​

Shhhh, we are not allowed to talk about that money.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Anti-Palestinian PAC Spends $1 Million to Oust Rashida Tlaib From Congress​
> Shhhh, we are not allowed to talk about that money.



1 million....her projected feeling of self importance
diminishes so quickly with the market?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> 1 million....her projected feeling of self importance
> diminishes so quickly with the market?


The point is that Jewish money is trying to buy an election.

We are not supposed to say that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The point is that Jewish money is trying to buy an election.
> 
> We are not supposed to say that.


Who’s “we”?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Who’s “we”?


Anybody who talks about Jewish power and money.

The truth is antisemitic.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Blah, blah blah, blah blah. What a bunch if worthless people.

No wonder there is no peace.

UN says lives of children in Gaza a ‘Hell on Earth’​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli police accused of shooting 17-year-old Palestinian​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli police accused of shooting 17-year-old Palestinian​



"Accused" is the key word here...
remember, the earth is also flat because of Israelis.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Blah, blah blah, blah blah. What a bunch if worthless people.
> 
> No wonder there is no peace.
> 
> UN says lives of children in Gaza a ‘Hell on Earth’​



Gazans are among the *wealthiest* in the middle east.


----------



## P F Tinmore

What's behind the rise in Palestinian attacks on Israelis? | Inside Story​


----------



## P F Tinmore

JSC holds Israel responsible for safety of journalist Amer Abu Arafa
					

The Beirut-based Journalists Support Committee (JSC) has held the Israeli occupation state fully responsible for any harm coming to Quds Press journalist Amer Abu Arafa, who was kidnaped by Israeli soldiers from his home in al-Khalil City at dawn Tuesday.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas condemns Israeli targeting of Christian presence in Jerusalem
					

The Hamas Movement reiterated on Monday evening its rejection and condemnation of the unabated Israeli violations against Christian holy sites in Occupied Jerusalem that Patriarch Theophilus III pointed to in his letter to US President Joe Biden.




					english.palinfo.com
				




OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)

The Hamas Movement reiterated on Monday evening its rejection and condemnation of the unabated Israeli violations against Christian holy sites in Occupied Jerusalem that Patriarch Theophilus III pointed to in his letter to US President Joe Biden. 

  Read more at  
Hamas condemns Israeli targeting of Christian presence in Jerusalem
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel Pumps $30M into “Concert,” a Revamped Propaganda Campaign to Fight Apartheid Label
					

The Israeli cabinet approved $30 million in funding to revive "Concert," a defunct government propaganda program targeting Western countries.




					www.mintpressnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nakba 74: a continuing catastrophe​


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: No Development
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

Is there not anything of substance you can bring to the discussion?

The only perpetuation of the "so called" Nakba is that which the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) bring along with them.  The HoAP constantly instigate violence and weaken their social, economic, and political capacity to build a nation.  The real Nakba is that the HoAP has been allowed to commit a form of national suicide by the slow and methodical politically poisoning of their own development to become something better than they are.

Do you honestly think that the HoAP are going to going to achieve something better for their people using the very same methodology they have employed for the last 74 years?  What advantage has the continuous application these methodologies brought to the Arab Palestinians? 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: No Development
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Is there not anything of substance you can bring to the discussion?
> 
> The only perpetuation of the "so called" Nakba is that which the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) bring along with them.  The HoAP constantly instigate violence and weaken their social, economic, and political capacity to build a nation.  The real Nakba is that the HoAP has been allowed to commit a form of national suicide by the slow and methodical politically poisoning of their own development to become something better than they are.
> 
> Do you honestly think that the HoAP are going to going to achieve something better for their people using the very same methodology they have employed for the last 74 years?  What advantage has the continuous application these methodologies brought to the Arab Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


This was written by Israel, right? You will never admit that Israel has always been the aggressor.

Apartheid & Dispossession: Views from the West Bank​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> You will never admit that Israel has always been the aggressor.



In May 1948, Israel was the aggressor?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: No Development
⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,

Well of course, this must be true because the Arab Palestinians have wrote this into their history.


			
				The Question of Palestine and the United Nations • The Blue Book said:
			
		

> .
> Part I  History • Chapter 2 The Partition Plan and the end of the British Mandate (pg 9 - 10)
> *The first Arab-Israeli war, 1948-1949*
> On 14 May 1948, Britain relinquished its Mandate over Palestine and disengaged its forces. On the same day, the Jewish Agency proclaimed the establishment of the State of Israel on the territory allotted to it by the partition plan. Fierce hostilities immediately broke out between the Arab and Jewish communities. !e next day, regular troops of the neighbouring Arab States entered the territory to assist the Palestinian Arabs.





​


Toddsterpatriot said:


> In May 1948, Israel was the aggressor?





​*(COMMENT)*

The Israelis were not the aggressor.  When the smoke cleared (by the end of 1949), there was not a square meter that was under the claim and control of any political power, government, sovereignty, or protection known as the Arab Palestinians.







Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You will never admit that Israel has always been the aggressor.



Why would anyone, other than you, make such a demonstrably false claim?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: No Development
> ⁜→ Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> Well of course, this must be true because the Arab Palestinians have wrote this into their history.
> 
> 
> View attachment 672547
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 672549​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis were not the aggressor.  When the smoke cleared (by the end of 1949), there was not a square meter that was under the claim and control of any political power, government, sovereignty, or protection known as the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





> On the same day, the Jewish Agency proclaimed the establishment of the State of Israel on the territory allotted to it by the partition plan.



It is interesting how lies can find there way into recorded history.

The partition plan was never implemented so there was no territory allotted to a Jewish state.

However, even if that were true, by the time Israel declared independence, it was deep into the territory allotted to the Arab state and was expelling Palestinians from the international city of Jerusalem.

Also, all of the people who normally lived in the territory that became the Jewish state would be citizens of that state, i.e. all of the Palestinian refugees would be Israeli citizens.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Why would anyone, other than you, make such a demonstrably false claim?


Are you implying that the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It is interesting how lies can find there way into recorded history.
> 
> The partition plan was never implemented so there was no territory allotted to a Jewish state.
> 
> However, even if that were true, by the time Israel declared independence, it was deep into the territory allotted to the Arab state and was expelling Palestinians from the international city of Jerusalem.
> 
> Also, all of the people who normally lived in the territory that became the Jewish state would be citizens of that state, i.e. all of the Palestinian refugees would be Israeli citizens.



*The partition plan was never implemented so there was no territory allotted to a Jewish state.*

You're half right.

The partition plan was never implemented so there was no territory allotted to an Arab state.

*Also, all of the people who normally lived in the territory that became the Jewish state would be citizens of that state,*

Except for all the ones who ran away.

* i.e. all of the Palestinian refugees would be Israeli citizens.*

Woulda, coulda, shoulda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The partition plan was never implemented so there was no territory allotted to a Jewish state.*
> 
> You're half right.
> 
> The partition plan was never implemented so there was no territory allotted to an Arab state.
> 
> *Also, all of the people who normally lived in the territory that became the Jewish state would be citizens of that state,*
> 
> Except for all the ones who ran away.
> 
> * i.e. all of the Palestinian refugees would be Israeli citizens.*
> 
> Woulda, coulda, shoulda.





Toddsterpatriot said:


> The partition plan was never implemented so there was no territory allotted to an Arab state.


There didn't need be. Palestine was already there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> There didn't need be. Palestine was already there.



There was no Arab state there.
There never was. 
There still is no Arab state there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> There was no Arab state there.
> There never was.
> There still is no Arab state there.


Israeli talking points.

Read the armistice agreements.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli talking points.
> 
> Read the armistice agreements.



Armistice agreements between which parties?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Armistice agreements between which parties?


Why do you post here if you know so little?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do you post here if you know so little?



Why don't you answer the question?
You brought up the agreements. Don't you know?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why don't you answer the question?
> You brought up the agreements. Don't you know?


If you had read the armistice agreements, you wouldn't have that question.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: No Development
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Israeli talking points.
> Read the armistice agreements.


*(COMMENT)*

I must admit, you have me at somewhat of a disadvantage. I've looked all over for the Armistice Agreement with the  Palestinian Arabs or the Arab Higher Committee.  I do not see any such agreement that promises or agrees to any set of conditions



			
				The Blue Book • The Question of Palestine and the United Nations said:
			
		

> ◈ The Jewish Agency accepted the resolution despite its dissatisfaction over such matters as Jewish emigration from Europe and the territorial limits set on the proposed Jewish State.
> 
> ◈ The plan was not accepted by the Palestinian Arabs and Arab States on the ground that it violated the provisions of the United Nations Charter, which granted people the right to decide their own destiny.
> 
> *SOURCE*:  The Blue Book • The Question of Palestine and the United Nations, Chapter 2: The Partition Plan and the end of the British mandate pg 9


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians, such as those that believe along similar lines as that of P F Tinmore will never be anything more than the engine that drags the Arab Palestinians through the pain of history. All they have manage to accomplish is to hold back any positive development.  And they Arab Palestinians really do not have any real expectation of a future comparable to that of the Israelis.
.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> If you had read the armistice agreements, you wouldn't have that question.


What Armistice Agreements? You are well aware that many pages within many threads have been devoted to presenting those agreements and you either deny they exist or insist they contain language that isn’t there as you do with the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: No Development
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I must admit, you have me at somewhat of a disadvantage. I've looked all over for the Armistice Agreement with the  Palestinian Arabs or the Arab Higher Committee.  I do not see any such agreement that promises or agrees to any set of conditions
> 
> 
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians, such as those that believe along similar lines as that of P F Tinmore will never be anything more than the engine that drags the Arab Palestinians through the pain of history. All they have manage to accomplish is to hold back any positive development.  And they Arab Palestinians really do not have any real expectation of a future comparable to that of the Israelis.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> All they have manage to accomplish is to hold back any positive development.


What positive development can there be under a settler colonial project?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What Armistice Agreements? You are well aware that many pages within many threads have been devoted to presenting those agreements and you either deny they exist or insist they contain language that isn’t there as you do with the Treaty of Lausanne.


Like what?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Like what?



Like what I wrote.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> What positive development can there be under a settler colonial project?



Indeed most Arab colonies terribly degrade throughout the Middle East,
they've probably already served their purpose , it's about time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> If you had read the armistice agreements, you wouldn't have that question.



The agreements, that weren't signed by any Palestinians, don't help your claims.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> What positive development can there be under a settler colonial project?



Exactly!

Reverse Muslim colonization around the world......it would be a positive development.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Biden Calls Out Russia For ‘Genocide’ But Not Israel​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Biden Calls Out Russia For ‘Genocide’ But Not Israel​



Why would Israel be called out for genocide?


----------



## P F Tinmore

California professors fight Palestine exception to free speech​




California college district removed a faculty letter mourning Shireen Abu Akleh after backlash.

 Sue Dorfman ZUMA

Professors in southern California say they will be taking legal action after their district administration censored them over a statement mourning Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Akleh.


Abu Akleh, a US citizen, was killed by an Israeli sniper on 11 May in Jenin.

The day after Abu Akleh was killed, members of the North Orange County Community College District’s South West Asian and North African (SWANA) faculty and staff association stated that “Shireen’s assassination is not an isolated event.”


Rather, they added, “it is part of a calculated strategy employed by Israel to silence those daring to shed light on its inhumane practices.”









						California professors fight Palestine exception to free speech
					

North Orange County Community College district removed faculty letter mourning assassination of journalist Shireen Abu Akleh.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> California professors fight Palestine exception to free speech​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California college district removed a faculty letter mourning Shireen Abu Akleh after backlash.
> 
> Sue Dorfman ZUMA
> 
> Professors in southern California say they will be taking legal action after their district administration censored them over a statement mourning Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Akleh.
> 
> 
> Abu Akleh, a US citizen, was killed by an Israeli sniper on 11 May in Jenin.
> 
> The day after Abu Akleh was killed, members of the North Orange County Community College District’s South West Asian and North African (SWANA) faculty and staff association stated that “Shireen’s assassination is not an isolated event.”
> 
> 
> Rather, they added, “it is part of a calculated strategy employed by Israel to silence those daring to shed light on its inhumane practices.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California professors fight Palestine exception to free speech
> 
> 
> North Orange County Community College district removed faculty letter mourning assassination of journalist Shireen Abu Akleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



''... _daring to shed light on its inhumane practices.”_


What inhumane practices_?_


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


*settler-colonialism and the dehumanisation + genocide + total subjugation of native peoples. *

But enough about the spread of islam.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


When did pal'istan become a state?

Link? 

Of course not. 

The never answered question.



What pally land is occupied?

Link?

Of course not. 

The never answered question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> When did pal'istan become a state?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> The never answered question.
> 
> 
> 
> What pally land is occupied?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> The never answered question.


Answered many times.

Sorry you missed it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Amid Russia Tensions, China’s Advanced Communications Equipment Aid To Syria Has Israel Worried​


----------



## P F Tinmore

It's Now Illegal To Be 'Disloyal'??​


----------



## P F Tinmore

How A Pro-Israel Lobby Group Spent Millions To Sway Democratic Primaries​

Summer Lee addresses supporters​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> How A Pro-Israel Lobby Group Spent Millions To Sway Democratic Primaries​



She didn't say what she was quoted saying?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It's Now Illegal To Be 'Disloyal'??​



Do you really believe espionage and murder in coffeeshops,

is only "disloyalty" that was legal before?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Flags Aren’t Illegal in Israel  They Still Get Torn Down​


----------



## P F Tinmore

On the Ground for Palestine - July 2, 2022​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel approves status updates for 4,000 Palestinians​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Answered many times.
> 
> Sorry you missed it.


You copied and pasted your silly version of invented history. 

Sorry you feel conspiracy theories are relevant.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: No Development
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I must admit, you have me at somewhat of a disadvantage. I've looked all over for the Armistice Agreement with the  Palestinian Arabs or the Arab Higher Committee.  I do not see any such agreement that promises or agrees to any set of conditions
> 
> 
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians, such as those that believe along similar lines as that of P F Tinmore will never be anything more than the engine that drags the Arab Palestinians through the pain of history. All they have manage to accomplish is to hold back any positive development.  And they Arab Palestinians really do not have any real expectation of a future comparable to that of the Israelis.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


There is no legal requirement for Palestine to accept partition.

The Armistice Agreements tell us that Palestine is still there inside its International borders, Palestine is still intact.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> There is no legal requirement for Palestine to accept partition.
> 
> The Armistice Agreements tell us that Palestine is still there inside its International borders, Palestine is still intact.



No one signed any armistice agreements with Palestine.

*Palestine is still intact.*

Dude!


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: No Development
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


*(PREFACE)*...WOW. A two-sentence reply and BOTH sentences are incorrect.



P F Tinmore said:


> There is no legal requirement for Palestine to accept partition.


*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinians were NOT a party to any agreement.  So, of course, they were no requirements at all (Voluntary of Otherwise).   The attitude adopted by Palestinian then, which they still maintain now, → has achieved them exactly what? 



P F Tinmore said:


> The Armistice Agreements tell us that Palestine is still there inside its International borders, Palestine is still intact.


*(COMMENT EXAMPLE)*

(*INFO FIRST*:  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949.)  2. This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, *shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved* except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.​
The Armistice Agreement was superseded by the 1994 "*Treaty of Peace Between the State of Israel and the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan*." Article 3 establishes the International Boundary.  Furthermore "[T]he permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967."

The Armistice Lines will be historically recorded for posterity.  But the Armistice is overtaken by events.  

The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) were NOT a Party to the Armistice or the Treaty.  If the International borders, (British Government of" Palestine is still intact, it is only because you found a history book.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> There is no legal requirement for Palestine to accept partition.
> 
> The Armistice Agreements tell us that Palestine is still there inside its International borders, Palestine is still intact.


You might as well roll out your ''Treaty of Lausanne invented the Magical Kingdom of Pally'land'', silliness.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: No Development
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(PREFACE)*...WOW. A two-sentence reply and BOTH sentences are incorrect.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians were NOT a party to any agreement.  So, of course, they were no requirements at all (Voluntary of Otherwise).   The attitude adopted by Palestinian then, which they still maintain now, → has achieved them exactly what?
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT EXAMPLE)*
> 
> (*INFO FIRST*:  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949.)  2. This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, *shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved* except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.​
> The Armistice Agreement was superseded by the 1994 "*Treaty of Peace Between the State of Israel and the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan*." Article 3 establishes the International Boundary.  Furthermore "[T]he permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967."
> 
> The Armistice Lines will be historically recorded for posterity.  But the Armistice is overtaken by events.
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) were NOT a Party to the Armistice or the Treaty.  If the International borders, (British Government of" Palestine is still intact, it is only because you found a history book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


International borders are inviolable.

The UN has no authority to change them.

Jordan has no authority to change them.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> International borders are inviolable.
> 
> The UN has no authority to change them.
> 
> Jordan has no authority to change them.


Borders have changed throughout history.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Borders have changed throughout history.


Only by treaty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Only by treaty.



Israel has border treaties, where are Palestine's border treaties?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Instagram apologises for deleting Bella Hadid’s post celebrating Palestinian identity​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Israel has border treaties, where are Palestine's border treaties?


Do you really want me to post those *again?*

You people need to keep up.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Oh!



P F Tinmore said:


> Only by treaty.


*(COMMENT)*

Do not be so ridiculous_!  _






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you really want me to post those *again?*
> 
> You people need to keep up.



Yes.
Post all the border agreements that Palestinians signed with other countries.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Only by treaty.


You fell down and bumped your head again, right?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Instagram apologises for deleting Bella Hadid’s post celebrating Palestinian identity​



What does this silly youtube video have to do with non-existent border treaties you claim involved Pallys?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What does this silly youtube video have to do with non-existent border treaties you claim involved Pallys?


Non-existent is an Israeli propaganda term.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Non-existent is an Israeli propaganda term.


Non-existent, describes your ability to support claims to border treaties signed by Pallys.

Most people would be embarrassed to make such false, bogus claims they clearly can't support.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yes.
> Post all the border agreements that Palestinians signed with other countries.


All of Palestine's borders are undisputed. There is no need for any treaty.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> All of Palestine's borders are undisputed. There is no need for any treaty.


Wait, what?

You wrote in post 4483, ''Do you really want me to post those *again?'' ''*those*'' *being border treaties signed by Pallys.

Why would you utterly contradict yourself by now claiming Pally borders are undisputed without the need for any treaty? Why would the Pallys sign (non-existent treaties you can't produce) if Pally borders are undisputed?

What a total mess!

Are you suffering from Baghdad Bob syndrome?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> You wrote in post 4483, ''Do you really want me to post those *again?'' ''*those*'' *being border treaties signed by Pallys.
> 
> Why would you utterly contradict yourself by now claiming Pally borders are undisputed without the need for any treaty? Why would the Pallys sign (non-existent treaties you can't produce) if Pally borders are undisputed?
> 
> What a total mess!
> 
> Are you suffering from Baghdad Bob syndrome?


   
What are you trying to say?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> What are you trying to say?



What are you trying to hide?

Why would the Pallys sign (non-existent treaties you can't produce) if Pally borders are undisputed?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  False Hopefor thePalestinians
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Like I've said many times.  The world has changed many times. You might find it useful to understand that:



P F Tinmore said:


> What are you trying to say?


*(COMMENT)*

The Government of Palestine IS NOT a Palestinian Government.  It was a British Government to handle the affairs the same as any other normal government. The Arab Palestinians refused to Participate in the function.

The Arab Palestinians are where they are (politically speaking) because of their suborn claim that they were owed the territory that was formerly was formerly subject to the 1922 Order in Council.

The more the Arab Palestinian resisted • the more they lost politically. Today, thanks to the to the brilliant political strategies exercised by this unique leadership,   No matter what you think "should have been done" these skillful Arab Palestinians went from sharing almost half of the territory with Israelis - down to - Area "A" todays).

People like P F Tinmore only fool themselves.  They have to believe in their misinformation.  They need to have this fantasy that to hang onto as a lifeline.  But in 70 years, they have not made any significant progress. (Not a centimeter).





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  False Hopefor thePalestinians
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Like I've said many times.  The world has changed many times. You might find it useful to understand that:
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Government of Palestine IS NOT a Palestinian Government.  It was a British Government to handle the affairs the same as any other normal government. The Arab Palestinians refused to Participate in the function.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians are where they are (politically speaking) because of their suborn claim that they were owed the territory that was formerly was formerly subject to the 1922 Order in Council.
> 
> The more the Arab Palestinian resisted • the more they lost politically. Today, thanks to the to the brilliant political strategies exercised by this unique leadership,   No matter what you think "should have been done" these skillful Arab Palestinians went from sharing almost half of the territory with Israelis - down to - Area "A" todays).
> 
> People like P F Tinmore only fool themselves.  They have to believe in their misinformation.  They need to have this fantasy that to hang onto as a lifeline.  But in 70 years, they have not made any significant progress. (Not a centimeter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


The Palestinians have made considerable progress in the last decade or two.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> All of Palestine's borders are undisputed. There is no need for any treaty.



Undisputed? That's funny.

*The Armistice Agreements tell us that Palestine is still there inside its International borders, Palestine is still intact.*

Sounds like you have a solid case.

Post the Armistice Agreements that tell us that Palestine is still there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have made considerable progress in the last decade or two.



Much more progress like that and their "territory" will be smaller than Lichtenstein.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have made considerable progress in the last decade or two.


Progress at what?

Any progress on finding those border agreements signed by the Pallys?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I have not seen the boundaries of the State of Palestine.  You have an advantage over me.  Oddly enough, I can clearly see the boundary of Gaza. But I'm not sure what to call the Gaza Strip.  Gaza is governed by a terrorist organization that is a different and distinct entity from the Ramallah Government.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have made considerable progress in the last decade or two.


*(COMMENT)*

√
◈ Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement Oslo II (1995) Map 6 •​​◈ Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel •​​◈ Golan Heights Law •​​◈ Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace w/MAP (1979) •​​◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) •​​◈ Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon •​
The nationality does not set the boundaries. It is the boundaries that set the nationalities. And the Allied Powers set the boundaries. " Syria was set by the "frontier described in Article 8 of the *Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October 1921.*" From that point, the Mandate boundaries that partitioned Syria were determined between France and Great Britain *(Treaty # 564)*. Treaty #564 is the *Franco-British Convention of 23 December 1920*. It is this Convention that documents the settlement of problems raised by the attribution connected with the French Mandates for Syria and Lebanon, as they relate to the Mandates for Palestine and Mesopotamia." 

Like solutions in Mathematics, some political determination reaches a point where they cannot be simplified any further. As I noted in an earlier discussion, the entirety of these Treaties and Agreements have all been overtaken by events through the decisions outlined in documents I mentioned in *Posting #631* of this thread.

*Posting #647*. 





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I have not seen the boundaries of the State of Palestine.  You have an advantage over me.  Oddly enough, I can clearly see the boundary of Gaza. But I'm not sure what to call the Gaza Strip.  Gaza is governed by a terrorist organization that is a different and distinct entity from the Ramallah Government.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> √
> ◈ Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement Oslo II (1995) Map 6 •​​◈ Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel •​​◈ Golan Heights Law •​​◈ Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace w/MAP (1979) •​​◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) •​​◈ Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon •​
> The nationality does not set the boundaries. It is the boundaries that set the nationalities. And the Allied Powers set the boundaries. " Syria was set by the "frontier described in Article 8 of the *Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October 1921.*" From that point, the Mandate boundaries that partitioned Syria were determined between France and Great Britain *(Treaty # 564)*. Treaty #564 is the *Franco-British Convention of 23 December 1920*. It is this Convention that documents the settlement of problems raised by the attribution connected with the French Mandates for Syria and Lebanon, as they relate to the Mandates for Palestine and Mesopotamia."
> 
> Like solutions in Mathematics, some political determination reaches a point where they cannot be simplified any further. As I noted in an earlier discussion, the entirety of these Treaties and Agreements have all been overtaken by events through the decisions outlined in documents I mentioned in *Posting #631* of this thread.
> 
> *Posting #647*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> I have not seen the boundaries of the State of Palestine. You have an advantage over me.


Posted many times. Your cognitive dissonance must have made you pass over it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Posted many times. Your cognitive dissonance must have made you pass over it.



Post the Armistice Agreements that tell us that Palestine is still there.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

No,I believe you are incorrect.  (I don't count all the wrong answers.)



P F Tinmore said:


> Posted many times. Your cognitive dissonance must have made you pass over it.


*(COMMENT)*

Your attempt to use the Administrative Boundaries for the Territory is pure misinformation.  The entire Arab Community seems to know this; all that is, except the Hostile Arab Palestinians. And even  A/RES/67/19 of 12 November 2012.

If you are going to openly challenge that historical fact, then let us compare citations.

*(REFERENCES)*





AND​​

​​







Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Posted many times. Your cognitive dissonance must have made you pass over it.


I still find it contradictory that pallys would sign border agreements when, according to your version of invented history, the pallys had undisputed borders.

I still find it typical that you make claims to border agreements entered into by pallys, yet you can't produce them.

Maybe your version of history hysteria is in need need of facts?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No,I believe you are incorrect.  (I don't count all the wrong answers.)
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Your attempt to use the Administrative Boundaries for the Territory is pure misinformation.  The entire Arab Community seems to know this; all that is, except the Hostile Arab Palestinians. And even  A/RES/67/19 of 12 November 2012.
> 
> If you are going to openly challenge that historical fact, then let us compare citations.
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> View attachment 678887
> AND​​View attachment 678888​​​View attachment 678889​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> Your attempt to use the Administrative Boundaries for the Territory is pure misinformation.


What administration? The Mandate left almost a year before the Armistice Agreements.

The Armistice Agreements mentioned Palestine many times. Never mentioned Israel. They mentioned Palestine's international borders. No borders were mentioned for Israel.

Of course these were about the last documents before Israel's bullshit kicked in.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> What administration? The Mandate left almost a year before the Armistice Agreements.
> 
> The Armistice Agreements mentioned Palestine many times. Never mentioned Israel. They mentioned Palestine's international borders. No borders were mentioned for Israel.
> 
> Of course these were about the last documents before Israel's bullshit kicked in.


Indeed, no mention of anything called ''pal'istanians'' as a party to any Armistice Agreements. 

''Mentioning'' the geographic area of Palestine doesn't magically invent pal'istanians. Wasn't that the purpose, according to you, of the Treaty of Lausanne?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> What administration? The Mandate left almost a year before the Armistice Agreements.
> 
> The Armistice Agreements mentioned Palestine many times. Never mentioned Israel. They mentioned Palestine's international borders. No borders were mentioned for Israel.
> 
> Of course these were about the last documents before Israel's bullshit kicked in.



*The Armistice Agreements mentioned Palestine many times. Never mentioned Israel. *

Liar.

*They mentioned Palestine's international borders. No borders were mentioned for Israel.*

Which of those agreements were signed by Palestinians, which were signed by Israelis?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Oh, you. sly me.  



P F Tinmore said:


> What administration? The Mandate left almost a year before the Armistice Agreements.
> 
> The Armistice Agreements mentioned Palestine many times. Never mentioned Israel. They mentioned Palestine's international borders. No borders were mentioned for Israel.
> 
> Of course these were about the last documents before Israel's bullshit kicked in.


*(COMMENT)*

You have your timeline screwed up.  No representative of any governmental authority calling itself the State of Palestine participated in any negotiation armistice.

The Arab Higher Committee (AHC) (sporadic activity 1935 - 1988) looked after the interest of the Arabs of Palestinian.  There was no recognized State of Palestine until December 2012.
The All Palestine Government (APG)(1948-1959).  The APG was the spawn of the Arab League Congress of 1948 in Alexandria.  Egypt backed the APG and Jordan opposed the APG.
The Armistice Agreements of 1949 between Israel and the other parties to such agreements were strictly between the foreign powers involved (no indigenous participation at all).  After the Israeli Military Campaign of October 1948, there is no record of the APG Cabinet performing any traditional governmental function.  The Priminister and the entire Cabinet of the APG retired to Egypt.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You have your timeline screwed up. No representative of any governmental authority calling itself the State of Palestine participated in any negotiation armistice.


Of course not. They were not a party to that war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Of course not. They were not a party to that war.



So they _didn't_ sign any armistice agreements?
How could the agreements they didn't sign confirm the borders that they never had?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So they _didn't_ sign any armistice agreements?
> How could the agreements they didn't sign confirm the borders that they never had?


Israel signed off on those Palestinian borders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel signed off on those Palestinian borders.



Post the agreements where Israel did that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Post the agreements where Israel did that.


Israel signed all four agreements including with Egypt and Jordan, both called the Negev Palestine.

Yes, Israel signed those too.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel signed all four agreements including with Egypt and Jordan, both called the Negev Palestine.
> 
> Yes, Israel signed those too.


Inseed, pretty funny that you can't produce those agreements. 

Indeed, they exist only in your imagination.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel signed all four agreements including with Egypt and Jordan, both called the Negev Palestine.
> 
> Yes, Israel signed those too.



Crazy! Israel signing border agreements.......Palestine signing none.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crazy! Israel signing border agreements.......Palestine signing none.


They were not border agreements.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> They were not border agreements.







You said Israel signed off on borders but they were not border agreements?
You're making less sense than usual.


Israel signed armistice agreements and border agreements.
Palestine signed no armistice agreements or border agreements.

Looking more and more like Palestine isn't a country and has no borders.

Did you have any proof they are or they do?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> They were not border agreements.


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 679090
> 
> You said Israel signed off on borders but they were not border agreements?
> You're making less sense than usual.
> 
> 
> Israel signed armistice agreements and border agreements.
> Palestine signed no armistice agreements or border agreements.
> 
> Looking more and more like Palestine isn't a country and has no borders.
> 
> Did you have any proof they are or they do?


I am not going to argue with you over something you have not read.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> I am not going to argue with you over something you have not read.



I know you keep making claims and you never provide proof.

What is there to argue about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I know you keep making claims and you never provide proof.
> 
> What is there to argue about?


Nothing. There is no dispute over what I posted.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing. There is no dispute over what I posted.



The silly youtube videos you copy and paste are not taken seriously.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Tinmore, just stop.  All you are doing is bring forward the notion that the Arab Palestinians, such as yourself, do not know what the difference is - that distinguishes it from a Treaty or other similar document.

This claim you make that you have provided a link or legal reference, that supersedes a Treaty between two States is nonsense.  No one in these past discussion groups has presented any such evidence in the record.  This is especially true on this topic.

*(EXCEPTION)*

Relative to the territories, Israel voluntarily withdraw from the Gaza Strip in 2005, giving leeway to the various Jihadists, Fedayeen Activists, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters of that time period.



P F Tinmore said:


> I am not going to argue with you over something you have not read.


*(COMMENT)*

You are only partially correct when you suggest that the four Armistice Agreements were created to cover exclusively military considerations.  The 1949 Armistice Demarcation Lines were never intended to establish a political or territorial boundary, between the parties.  And the Arab League had no intention (whatever) of using the Armistice Agreements in as having some permanency.  None of the four Armistice Agreements survive today without having been modified or superseded by a more permanent arrangement.

Many people have claimed to have read the various Armistice Agreements, but I see many people that do not know how to apply them.

I'm still waiting to see how the powers-that-be will apply some of these unjustifiable issues.  I have, for the last ten years, consistently adopted the view that the Arab Palestinians do not know what "rights" "borders," "boundaries" and "agreement → necessary for the various implementations.  The Arab Palestinians would rather set the territory on fire than move toward peaceful solutions. 






 Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> This claim you make that you have provided a link or legal reference, that supersedes a Treaty between two States is nonsense.


It is. That is why I didn't say that.


> Responding to the Security Council resolution of 16 November 1948,(2) calling upon them, as a further provisional measure under Article 40 of the Charter of the United Nations and in order to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent *peace in Palestine*, to negotiate an armistice


That said, the Armistice Agreements were not border treaties. They merely used the existing international borders, where possible, as guides to draw the Green Line.


> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.





> Where the existing truce lines run along the international boundary between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line





> 2. This withdrawal shall begin on the day after that which follows the signing of this Agreement, at 0500 hours GMT, and shall be beyond the Egypt-Palestine frontier.
> 
> this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier;


The Green Line with Jordan was more complicated. However they did make this statement:


> (d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) to the *southernmost tip of Palestine, *the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions


Also from Egypt:


> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of *entering Palestine.*


In the Jordan and Egypt Agreements, the Negev is called Palestine. Israel signed both.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing. There is no dispute over what I posted.



Right, you've posted no evidence for your claims.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It is. That is why I didn't say that.
> 
> That said, the Armistice Agreements were not border treaties. They merely used the existing international borders, where possible, as guides to draw the Green Line.
> 
> 
> 
> The Green Line with Jordan was more complicated. However they did make this statement:
> 
> Also from Egypt:
> 
> In the Jordan and Egypt Agreements, the Negev is called Palestine. Israel signed both.


So you agree, then. In no case did any representative from any place called Palestine sign any agreement.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,




P F Tinmore said:


> It is. That is why I didn't say that.
> 
> That said, the Armistice Agreements were not border treaties. They merely used the existing international borders, where possible, as guides to draw the Green Line.
> 
> 
> 
> The Green Line with Jordan was more complicated. However they did make this statement:
> 
> Also from Egypt:
> 
> In the Jordan and Egypt Agreements, the Negev is called Palestine. Israel signed both.


*(COMMENT)*

I will give you half credit for the first sentence. The Armistice Lines were solely for military use in establishing the resting place.

You get another half credit. You do not understand it.   The ceasefire zone was inside the containment area formed by the Green Line.  You keep emphasizing the word Palestine as if that proves something. Well, it does mean something.

The term Palestine has a specific meaning.  In 1949ti either meant a "legal entity" (specifically did not mean a self-governing" institution -- or -- it was defined as "

The limits of this Order are the *territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies,* hereinafter described as Palestine."
Palestine today [meaning Feb 1948]will be a legal entity, but not a self-governing state."  After May 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity.
This is just another example wherein the Arab Palestinians attempt to disseminate false or misleading statement, especially that which is deliberately intended to deceive the public.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The term Palestine has a specific meaning. In 1949ti either meant a "legal entity" (specifically did not mean a self-governing" institution -- or -- it was defined as "


Indeed, NSGT. Colonial territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, NSGT. Colonial territory.


Indeed, you're completely befuddled.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I get it*! *It sounds so devastatingly true.  And yet, it is so emphatically wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, NSGT. Colonial territory.


*(COMMENT)*

The key to such misinformation is that a good 90% of the readership will NOT fact check.

UN Committee 24 is directly tied to the *Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples* (*A/RES/ 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960*).

Non-Self-Governing Territories​Under Chapter XI of the Charter of the United Nations, the Non-Self-Governing Territories are defined as "territories whose people have not yet attained a full measure of self-government”. The General Assembly, by its resolution 66 (I) of 14 December 1946, noted a list of 72 Territories to which Chapter XI of the Charter applied. *In 1963, the Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (also known as the "Special Committee on Decolonization" or the "C-24") approved a preliminary list of Territories to which the Declaration applied (A/5446/Rev.1, annex I). Today, 17 Non-Self-Governing Territories, as listed below, remain on the agenda of the C-24.* Member States which have or assume responsibilities for the administration of such Territories are called administering Powers.

There are only five(5) countries remaining in the world that are "Colonial Powers" and which have colonial holdings.   

The United States
The United Kingdom
France
New Zealand
Spain Relative to Western Sahara
You will note that the Arab Palestinians imply that Israel is a colonial power.

Be very careful of those Accusatory Clients that do not provide any support to their claim - or - as in this case, make these _ad Hominem_ attacks based on unsubstantiated claims.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I get it*! *It sounds so devastatingly true.  And yet, it is so emphatically wrong.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The key to such misinformation is that a good 90% of the readership will NOT fact check.
> 
> UN Committee 24 is directly tied to the *Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples* (*A/RES/ 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960*).
> 
> Non-Self-Governing Territories​Under Chapter XI of the Charter of the United Nations, the Non-Self-Governing Territories are defined as "territories whose people have not yet attained a full measure of self-government”. The General Assembly, by its resolution 66 (I) of 14 December 1946, noted a list of 72 Territories to which Chapter XI of the Charter applied. *In 1963, the Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (also known as the "Special Committee on Decolonization" or the "C-24") approved a preliminary list of Territories to which the Declaration applied (A/5446/Rev.1, annex I). Today, 17 Non-Self-Governing Territories, as listed below, remain on the agenda of the C-24.* Member States which have or assume responsibilities for the administration of such Territories are called administering Powers.
> 
> There are only five(5) countries remaining in the world that are "Colonial Powers" and which have colonial holdings.
> 
> The United States
> The United Kingdom
> France
> New Zealand
> Spain Relative to Western Sahara
> You will note that the Arab Palestinians imply that Israel is a colonial power.
> 
> Be very careful of those Accusatory Clients that do not provide any support to their claim - or - as in this case, make these _ad Hominem_ attacks based on unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> Palestine today [meaning Feb 1948]will be a legal entity, *but not a self-governing state."* After May 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity.


So then, what does this mean?

There has always been a lot of chicanery when it comes to Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> So then, what does this mean?
> 
> There has always been a lot of chicanery when it comes to Palestine.


    10._    Strongly condemns_ all Governments which do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of *all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation,* notably the peoples of Africa and the *Palestinian people;









						Right of peoples to self-determination - GA resolution - Question of Palestine
					

35/35. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights A The General Assembly, Recalling its resolutions 2649 (XXV) of 30...



					www.un.org
				



*


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*Opening*: Here once more, the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are trying to spread by means of an allusive or mentally suggestive comment, taken out of context, to draw tears and sympathy from the reader.

It is very necessary for P F Tinmore's followers to take note of the dates and IF the recommendations mentioned actually have a binding effect on its members.


P F Tinmore said:


> _ Strongly condemns_ all Governments which do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of *all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation,* notably the peoples of Africa and the *Palestinian people;*



​*(NECESSARY OBSERVATION)*

It is very necessary for the followers of P F Tinmore to take note of the dates.   Nearly all these recommendations complaint oriented and without authority (NON-BINDING) and without the intent to take direct action.  And almost all of these recommendations come in a time before (28 October 1974) the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.

_Recalling _its resolutions 2649 (XXV) of 30 November 1970, 2955 (XXVII) of 12 December 1972, 3070 (XXVIII) of 30 November 1973, 3246 (XXIX) of 29 November 1974, 3382 (XXX) of 10 November 1975, 33/24 of 29 November 1978 and 34/44 of 23 November 1979, and Security Council resolutions 418 (1977) of 4 November 1977 and 437 (1978) of 10 October 1978,​​_Recalling also_ its resolutions 2465 (XXIII) of 20 December 1968, 2548 (XXIV) of 11 December 1969, 2708 (XXV) of 14 December 1970, 3103 (XXVIII) of 12 December 1973 and 3314 (XXIX) of 14 December 1974 concerning the use and recruitment of mercenaries against national liberation movements and sovereign States,​​_Recalling further_ its relevant resolutions on the question of Palestine, in particular resolutions 3236 (XXIX) and 3237 (XXIX) of 22 November 1974 and 34/65 of 29 November and 12 December 1979,​​_Recalling_ resolution CM/Res.788 (XXXV) on Namibia adopted by the Council of Ministers of the Organization of African Unity  and its thirty-fifth ordinary session, held at Freetown from 18 to 28 June 1980, 1/​​_Taking note_ of the Political Declaration adopted by the First Conference of Heads of State and Government of the Organization of African Unity and the League of Arab States, held at Cairo from 7 to 9 March 1977, 2/​​


P F Tinmore said:


> So then, what does this mean?
> 
> There has always been a lot of chicanery when it comes to Palestine.​


*(COMMENT)*

What authority do the HoAP have to interfere in the Israeli defense against the HoAP Armed Struggle?
Israel did not deny the HoAP the "right to self-determination."

The Israelis are NOT obligated to give the HoAP any assistance in the "Armed Struggle."





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There are only five(5) countries remaining in the world that are "Colonial Powers" and which have colonial holdings.
> 
> The United States
> The United Kingdom
> France
> New Zealand
> Spain Relative to Western Sahara


Notice that South Africa is not listed as a colonial power.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *Opening*: Here once more, the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are trying to spread by means of an allusive or mentally suggestive comment, taken out of context, to draw tears and sympathy from the reader.
> 
> It is very necessary for P F Tinmore's followers to take note of the dates and IF the recommendations mentioned actually have a binding effect on its members.
> 
> 
> View attachment 679574​*(NECESSARY OBSERVATION)*
> 
> It is very necessary for the followers of P F Tinmore to take note of the dates.   Nearly all these recommendations complaint oriented and without authority (NON-BINDING) and without the intent to take direct action.  And almost all of these recommendations come in a time before (28 October 1974) the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.
> 
> _Recalling _its resolutions 2649 (XXV) of 30 November 1970, 2955 (XXVII) of 12 December 1972, 3070 (XXVIII) of 30 November 1973, 3246 (XXIX) of 29 November 1974, 3382 (XXX) of 10 November 1975, 33/24 of 29 November 1978 and 34/44 of 23 November 1979, and Security Council resolutions 418 (1977) of 4 November 1977 and 437 (1978) of 10 October 1978,​​_Recalling also_ its resolutions 2465 (XXIII) of 20 December 1968, 2548 (XXIV) of 11 December 1969, 2708 (XXV) of 14 December 1970, 3103 (XXVIII) of 12 December 1973 and 3314 (XXIX) of 14 December 1974 concerning the use and recruitment of mercenaries against national liberation movements and sovereign States,​​_Recalling further_ its relevant resolutions on the question of Palestine, in particular resolutions 3236 (XXIX) and 3237 (XXIX) of 22 November 1974 and 34/65 of 29 November and 12 December 1979,​​_Recalling_ resolution CM/Res.788 (XXXV) on Namibia adopted by the Council of Ministers of the Organization of African Unity  and its thirty-fifth ordinary session, held at Freetown from 18 to 28 June 1980, 1/​​_Taking note_ of the Political Declaration adopted by the First Conference of Heads of State and Government of the Organization of African Unity and the League of Arab States, held at Cairo from 7 to 9 March 1977, 2/​​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What authority do the HoAP have to interfere in the Israeli defense against the HoAP Armed Struggle?
> Israel did not deny the HoAP the "right to self-determination."
> 
> The Israelis are NOT obligated to give the HoAP any assistance in the "Armed Struggle."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


 _Recalling further_ its relevant resolutions on the question of Palestine, in particular resolutions 3236 (XXIX) and 3237 (XXIX) of 22 November 1974 and 34/65 of 29 November and 12 December 1979,

_Considering _that the activities of Israel, in particular the denial to the Palestinian people of their right to self-determination and independence, constitute a serious and increasing threat to international peace and security,

_Indignant_ at the continued violations of the human rights of the peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, the continuation of the illegal occupation of Namibia and South Africa’s attempts to dismember its territory the perpetuation of the racist minority régime in southern Africa and the denial to the Palestinian people of their inalienable national rights,

    3._    Reaffirms_ the inalienable right of the peoples of Namibia, of the Palestinian people and of all peoples under alien and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference;

    10._    Strongly condemns_ all Governments which do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;

    12._    Further condemns_ the expansionist activities of Israel in the Middle East, as well as the continuous bombing of civilian Arab and in particular, Palestinian populations and the destruction of their villages and encampments, which constitute a serious obstacle to the realization of self-determination and independence of the Palestinian people;

    13._    Urges_ all States, specialized agencies, competent organizations of the United Nations system and other international organizations to extend their support to the Palestinian people through its representative, the Palestinian Liberation Organization, in its struggle to restore its right to self-determination and independence in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations;



RoccoR said:


> What authority do the HoAP have to interfere in the Israeli defense against the HoAP Armed Struggle?
> Israel did not deny the HoAP the "right to self-determination."
> 
> The Israelis are NOT obligated to give the HoAP any assistance in the "Armed Struggle."


The UN says something quite different than you do.

Do you have any links to your assertions?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Notice that South Africa is not listed as a colonial power.


Notice that Israel is not listed as a colonial power.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> _Recalling further_ its relevant resolutions on the question of Palestine, in particular resolutions 3236 (XXIX) and 3237 (XXIX) of 22 November 1974 and 34/65 of 29 November and 12 December 1979,
> 
> _Considering _that the activities of Israel, in particular the denial to the Palestinian people of their right to self-determination and independence, constitute a serious and increasing threat to international peace and security,
> 
> _Indignant_ at the continued violations of the human rights of the peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, the continuation of the illegal occupation of Namibia and South Africa’s attempts to dismember its territory the perpetuation of the racist minority régime in southern Africa and the denial to the Palestinian people of their inalienable national rights,
> 
> 3._    Reaffirms_ the inalienable right of the peoples of Namibia, of the Palestinian people and of all peoples under alien and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference;
> 
> 10._    Strongly condemns_ all Governments which do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;
> 
> 12._    Further condemns_ the expansionist activities of Israel in the Middle East, as well as the continuous bombing of civilian Arab and in particular, Palestinian populations and the destruction of their villages and encampments, which constitute a serious obstacle to the realization of self-determination and independence of the Palestinian people;
> 
> 13._    Urges_ all States, specialized agencies, competent organizations of the United Nations system and other international organizations to extend their support to the Palestinian people through its representative, the Palestinian Liberation Organization, in its struggle to restore its right to self-determination and independence in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations;
> 
> 
> The UN says something quite different than you do.
> 
> Do you have any links to your assertions?


The UN has a Charter. How nice. So does the Islamic terrorist franchise known as Hamas.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> _Considering _that the activities of Israel, in particular the denial to the Palestinian people of their right to self-determination and independence, constitute a serious and increasing threat to international peace and security,


How is Israel denying the Islamic terrorist entity the right of self determination?

Link to relevant examples?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, NSGT. Colonial territory.



Whatever, Israel is not listed,

both Morocco and the US are on the list.






						Non-Self-Governing Territories | The United Nations and Decolonization
					

Non-Self-Governing Territories Under Chapter XI of the Charter of the United Nations, the Non-Self-Governing Territories are defined as "territories whose people have not yet attained a full measure of self-government”. The General Assembly, by its resolution 66 (I) of 14 December 1946, noted a...




					www.un.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> So then, what does this mean?
> 
> There has always been a lot of chicanery when it comes to Palestine.



It means Arab imperialists must say something,
to compensate for the lost sense of pride.









						A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
					

Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These



					www.altalang.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Notice that South Africa is not listed as a colonial power.



Must be one of your most ridiculous lines of argument so far.

And if it was listed - what does it mean?

Explain this.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Who ordered who to do what?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*(OPENING)*

Sometimes you just astonished me at what you claim.  
.


P F Tinmore said:


> Notice that South Africa is not listed as a colonial power.


.
*(COMMENT)*

The Earth will (in all probability) be burnt into a flaming cinder before South Africa is registered as a colonial power.

Just what territorial adventure has South Africa launched in the past that extended its hold over the territory and population?

The International Court of Justice (ICJ) its judgment of 10 October 2002, the Court held (14 to 2) that the land boundary between the two countries had been fixed by treaties *entered into during the colonial period and upheld the validity of those treaties*.  Boundary Case (Cameroon v. Nigeria) 2002 I.C.J. Rep. 303 .​
I can see no example of Israeli Colonial Adventures in the last Century (+).   

The Arab Palestinians use the Theory of *Historic Consolidation Territory* or rights of a territorial nature acquired through consolidation by historical titles have been explained thus: ‘Proven long use, which is its foundation, merely represents a complex of interests and relations which in themselves have the effect of attaching a territory or an expanse of sea to a given State. It is these interests and relations, varying from one case to another, and not the passage of a fixed term, unknown in any event to international law, that are taken into direct account by the judge in concrete on the existence or non-existence of consolidation by historic titles’: de Visscher, Theory and Reality in Public International Law ( 1968 ), 209. See historic bay(s) ; historic rights (or title). ​See I Oppenheim 709 and 710.​.


P F Tinmore said:


> The UN says something quite different than you do.
> 
> Do you have any links to your assertions?


.
*(COMMENT)*
.
Again, astonished...  This is a "nonsense" question."  The fundament under the UN Charter is the "suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about by peaceful means, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law."  This is much different from the charters of the most hostile people representing Arab Palestinians.  

*Article 9 PLO Charter:* Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.​​*Article 25 HAMAS Policy:*  Resisting the occupation with all means and methods is a legitimate right guaranteed by divine laws and by international norms and laws. At the heart of these lies armed resistance, which is regarded as the strategic choice for protecting the principles and the rights of the Palestinian people.​
The combined Hostile Arab Palestinians (HAMAS) cannot point to an Israeli Campaign or Action that, as part of its purpose,  installing measures to restore, and ensure, public order and safety, while respecting,  And this includes the processes necessary to:

Protect public safety, order, health, or morals or the fundamental rights and freedoms of others.  To bring to justice before the beach, and prosecute those that commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (Israelis).
.


P F Tinmore said:


> So then, what does this mean?
> 
> There has always been a lot of chicanery when it comes to Palestine.


.
*(COMMENT)*

Chicanery!  Who?  ---  How many years has Mahmoud Abbas been in office?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Who ordered who to do what?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(OPENING)*
> 
> Sometimes you just astonished me at what you claim.
> .
> 
> .
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Earth will (in all probability) be burnt into a flaming cinder before South Africa is registered as a colonial power.
> 
> Just what territorial adventure has South Africa launched in the past that extended its hold over the territory and population?
> 
> The International Court of Justice (ICJ) its judgment of 10 October 2002, the Court held (14 to 2) that the land boundary between the two countries had been fixed by treaties *entered into during the colonial period and upheld the validity of those treaties*.  Boundary Case (Cameroon v. Nigeria) 2002 I.C.J. Rep. 303 .​
> I can see no example of Israeli Colonial Adventures in the last Century (+).
> 
> The Arab Palestinians use the Theory of *Historic Consolidation Territory* or rights of a territorial nature acquired through consolidation by historical titles have been explained thus: ‘Proven long use, which is its foundation, merely represents a complex of interests and relations which in themselves have the effect of attaching a territory or an expanse of sea to a given State. It is these interests and relations, varying from one case to another, and not the passage of a fixed term, unknown in any event to international law, that are taken into direct account by the judge in concrete on the existence or non-existence of consolidation by historic titles’: de Visscher, Theory and Reality in Public International Law ( 1968 ), 209. See historic bay(s) ; historic rights (or title). ​See I Oppenheim 709 and 710.​.
> 
> .
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> Again, astonished...  This is a "nonsense" question."  The fundament under the UN Charter is the "suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about by peaceful means, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law."  This is much different from the charters of the most hostile people representing Arab Palestinians.
> 
> *Article 9 PLO Charter:* Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.​​*Article 25 HAMAS Policy:*  Resisting the occupation with all means and methods is a legitimate right guaranteed by divine laws and by international norms and laws. At the heart of these lies armed resistance, which is regarded as the strategic choice for protecting the principles and the rights of the Palestinian people.​
> The combined Hostile Arab Palestinians (HAMAS) cannot point to an Israeli Campaign or Action that, as part of its purpose,  installing measures to restore, and ensure, public order and safety, while respecting,  And this includes the processes necessary to:
> 
> Protect public safety, order, health, or morals or the fundamental rights and freedoms of others.  To bring to justice before the beach, and prosecute those that commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (Israelis).
> .
> 
> .
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Chicanery!  Who?  ---  How many years has Mahmoud Abbas been in office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



What great posting RoccoR, only one thing missing,
reminds there was once an 'informative' button.

Thank You for keeping the mark high in the forum,
the contribution, and the opportunity to learn.


----------



## P F Tinmore

“Horrifying”: Gaza Assault Kills 44 Palestinians, 15 Children. Will Ceasefire End Bloodshed?​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> “Horrifying”: Gaza Assault Kills 44 Palestinians, 15 Children. Will Ceasefire End Bloodshed?​



Makes you proud for the results of Islamic Jihad?

The Day After: 15 Gazans Killed by Failed Terrorist Rockets, 35 by IDF Fire​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> “Horrifying”: Gaza Assault Kills 44 Palestinians, 15 Children. Will Ceasefire End Bloodshed?​



Palestinians are good at using children as shields.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> “Horrifying”: Gaza Assault Kills 44 Palestinians, 15 Children. Will Ceasefire End Bloodshed?​



How many pallys will PIJ and Hamas kill next time?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The big ride with a dozen people and a stolen Jordanian flag?


----------



## P F Tinmore

To Silence Critics of Israel, The Term “Anti-Semitism” Is Being Trivialized​








						To Silence Critics of Israel, The Term “Anti-Semitism” Is Being Trivialized
					

For more than 40 years, the Washington Report on Middle East Affairs has been essential reading for the nation’s most sophisticated populace. Our readers rely on us for the most comprehensive, analytical coverage of news from the Middle East, Muslim countries, Europe, and the United States.




					www.wrmea.org
				




*THERE’S A GROWING *campaign to label critics of Israel as being guilty of “anti-Semitism.” Among those who have been characterized in this way are such respected organizations as Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch, as well as the _Harvard Crimson_. This tactic is not a new one and, sadly, tends to trivialize the real examples of anti-Semitism. 

Some Israelis openly admit that this is precisely what they are doing. Shulamit Aloni, a former leader of the Meretz Party and former minister of education who received the Israel Prize for her “struggle to right injustices and for raising the standard of equality,” described how this works: “It’s a trick. We always use it. When from Europe, somebody criticizes Israel, we bring up the Holocaust. When, in the United States, people are critical of Israel, then they are anti-Semitic.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

*More phony terrorist name calling crap.*









						Dem lawmakers condemn Israeli raids
					

“The silence by our country is enabling more death and violence”: Democratic lawmakers call on Biden administration to defend Palestine rights groups




					mondoweiss.net
				




On August 18 Israeli forces raided the offices of seven Palestinian civil society organizations in the West Bank. Soldiers confiscated items, damaged property, and welded the doors shut. Six of the seven groups targeted (Al-Haq, prisoners rights group Addameer, Defense for Children International – Palestine, the Union of Agricultural Work Committees, The Bisan Center for Research and Development, and the Union of Palestinian Women’s Committees) have previously been accused of terrorism by the Israeli government, but no public evidence has been provided to back up these allegations and investigations have proved the suggestion dubious.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JS: New Yorkers took to the streets of New York City to commemorate Land Day. FREE PALESTINE!​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The U.S. Media Has A Palestine Problem​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> No representative of any governmental authority calling itself the State of Palestine participated in any negotiation armistice.


Straw man. That has never been the issue.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The 1949 Armistice Demarcation Lines were never intended to establish a political or territorial boundary,


Indeed, that is why there is no border around Gaza.

The Palestinians do not cross borders. You can't say "into Israel" and never cross a border.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
.
The common frontier between the Palestinians in Gaza and the State of Israel does not seem to be disputed either.   The fact that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have put the Israelis on notice that they have a claim that extends beyond the frontier is the issue. 
.


P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, that is why there is no border around Gaza.
> 
> The Palestinians do not cross borders. You can't say "into Israel" and never cross a border.


*(COMMENT)*
.
There is a Demarcation Line in common between the two partiers to the conflict.     This notion that the Hostile Arab Palestinians and the Israelis.  That border is disputed by Arab Palestinians.  Your notion is completely wrong.  




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, that is why there is no border around Gaza.
> 
> The Palestinians do not cross borders. You can't say "into Israel" and never cross a border.



*The 1949 Armistice Demarcation Lines were never intended to establish a political or territorial boundary,*

Who were the parties to the agreements?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, that is why there is no border around Gaza.
> 
> The Palestinians do not cross borders. You can't say "into Israel" and never cross a border.


Indeed, Hamas knows where the Israeli border is. The pallys send their children to the Israeli border to provoke a confrontation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> .
> The common frontier between the Palestinians in Gaza and the State of Israel does not seem to be disputed either.   The fact that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have put the Israelis on notice that they have a claim that extends beyond the frontier is the issue.
> .
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> There is a Demarcation Line in common between the two partiers to the conflict.     This notion that the Hostile Arab Palestinians and the Israelis.  That border is disputed by Arab Palestinians.  Your notion is completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Where is that border agreement?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Where is that border agreement?


The Israelis didn't need a border agreement with any of the Islamic terrorist franchises to establish sovereign control of territory extending to, you know, a border.

Here's your homework. What nations did Israel sign border agreements with?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The U.S. Media Has A Palestine Problem​


What's the problem?

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

There is no "border agreements" (per say) with the Terrorist Group known as the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)



P F Tinmore said:


> Where is that border agreement?


*(COMMENT)*
.
For the most part, the boundary the distinguishes the line between the Gaza Strip and Israel is a "demarcation line" which is evidenced by markers on the ground  - that being the security barrier.  (Israeli Sovereignty on one side of the cairns.

I understanding that you like to ask for things that do not exist, as a means to derail the discussion.  Under the 1969  Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties, you can understand that there can be no treaty with the Palestinians because the UN Deputy Secretary for Legal Affairs ruled that their was no  "state" Palestine prior to December 2012.

This has been explained to you many times.  And of course you know that HAMAS is a designated terrorist organization by over 30 countries in Europe.

A *Delimitations* denotes description of the alignment in a treaty or other written source, or by means of a line marked on a map or chart.

A *Demarcation* denotes the means by which the described alignment is noted, or evidenced, on the ground, by means of cairns of stones, concrete pillars, beacons of various kinds, cleared roads in scrub, and so on.  p146

Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law, Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. p146






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The Israelis didn't need a border agreement with any of the Islamic terrorist franchises to establish sovereign control of territory extending to, you know, a border.
> 
> Here's your homework. What nations did Israel sign border agreements with?


*Duck!*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There is no "border agreements" (per say) with the Terrorist Group known as the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> For the most part, the boundary the distinguishes the line between the Gaza Strip and Israel is a "demarcation line" which is evidenced by markers on the ground  - that being the security barrier.  (Israeli Sovereignty on one side of the cairns.
> 
> I understanding that you like to ask for things that do not exist, as a means to derail the discussion.  Under the 1969  Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties, you can understand that there can be no treaty with the Palestinians because the UN Deputy Secretary for Legal Affairs ruled that their was no  "state" Palestine prior to December 2012.
> 
> This has been explained to you many times.  And of course you know that HAMAS is a designated terrorist organization by over 30 countries in Europe.
> 
> A *Delimitations* denotes description of the alignment in a treaty or other written source, or by means of a line marked on a map or chart.
> 
> A *Demarcation* denotes the means by which the described alignment is noted, or evidenced, on the ground, by means of cairns of stones, concrete pillars, beacons of various kinds, cleared roads in scrub, and so on.  p146
> 
> Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law, Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. p146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


The UN says that the Palestinians have the right to territorial integrity.

Palestinians have been expected to negotiate their borders since Oslo.

The UN's 2012 is based on their recognition not existence. The UN cannot create states. They can only recognize states that already exist.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Duck*



You ducked any response. So, who's quacking?

What nations did Israel sign border agreements with?  There's no doubt something on youtube.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The UN says that the Palestinians have the right to territorial integrity.
> 
> Palestinians have been expected to negotiate their borders since Oslo.
> 
> The UN's 2012 is based on their recognition not existence. The UN cannot create states. They can only recognize states that already exist.



The UN says a lot of things. Would you care to lecture us on territorial integrity?

Oslo is dead, remember?

Lecture on the Treaty of Lausanne inventing the ''state of pal'istan'' in 1924. That's a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You ducked any response. So, who's quacking?
> 
> What nations did Israel sign border agreements with?  There's no doubt something on youtube.


None with Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> None with Palestine.



No nation has a border agreement with Palestine.
Several have agreements with Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> None with Palestine.


Correct. How does any nation sign treaties of any kind with a ''state of Pal'istan'' that doesn't exist?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> Correct. How does any nation sign treaties of any kind with a ''state of Pal'istan'' that doesn't exist?



Palestine is special.

They have all the agreements and never signed any of them.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
.
*BLUF:*  The longer the Arab Palestinians entangle the issues and twist the principle issues for permanent negotiation, the more difficult and time consuming it will take for the Arab Palestinians to achieve any meaningful progress.



P F Tinmore said:


> The UN says that the Palestinians have the right to territorial integrity.


*(COMMENT)*

No one is denying the Arab Palestinians that "RIGHT."   Territorial Integrity is very much like the RIGHT at painting your car.   Sure, you can paint your car, _*IFF*_ you actually have a car...   But you do not have the RIGHT to paint any car that is parked on the street.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinians have been expected to negotiate their borders since Oslo.


*(COMMENT)*

Israel is NOT an obstacle to any amicable dispute resolution process, that helps d reach an appropriate solution to their disputed.  The Arab Palestinians can request to sit down with the Israelis.  I do not see any reason why the Israelis would not answer the call.  But, I also see trouble in accepting a call to the table IF the Arab Palestinians make requirements that must be accomplished before talks can begin.



P F Tinmore said:


> The UN's 2012 is based on their recognition not existence. The UN cannot create states. They can only recognize states that already exist.


*(COMMENT)*

OK, just enlighten me as to the territory you consider to be rightfully subject to the control of the Arab Palestinian Government.  And just which government is the Palestinian Government?
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> No one is denying the Arab Palestinians that "RIGHT." Territorial Integrity is very much like the RIGHT at painting your car. Sure, you can paint your car, _*IFF*_ you actually have a car...


Palestine already had territory defined by international borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> .
> *BLUF:*  The longer the Arab Palestinians entangle the issues and twist the principle issues for permanent negotiation, the more difficult and time consuming it will take for the Arab Palestinians to achieve any meaningful progress.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No one is denying the Arab Palestinians that "RIGHT."   Territorial Integrity is very much like the RIGHT at painting your car.   Sure, you can paint your car, _*IFF*_ you actually have a car...   But you do not have the RIGHT to paint any car that is parked on the street.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel is NOT an obstacle to any amicable dispute resolution process, that helps d reach an appropriate solution to their disputed.  The Arab Palestinians can request to sit down with the Israelis.  I do not see any reason why the Israelis would not answer the call.  But, I also see trouble in accepting a call to the table IF the Arab Palestinians make requirements that must be accomplished before talks can begin.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OK, just enlighten me as to the territory you consider to be rightfully subject to the control of the Arab Palestinian Government.  And just which government is the Palestinian Government?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:





__





						UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237
					





					www.mideastweb.org
				




That's what it says.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestine is special.
> 
> They have all the agreements and never signed any of them.


Nothing on borders, though.

What are they required to sign?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing on borders, though.
> 
> What are they required to sign?



Exactly. No borders with anyone. Almost like they don't exist, eh?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mideastweb.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it says.


The competing Islamic terrorist tribes can't seem to manage getting past their feuds and civil wars. 

Consider instructing the UN general assembly to issue another opinion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly. No borders with anyone. Almost like they don't exist, eh?


Who says that Palestine has no borders?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Who says that Palestine has no borders?



They've never had a border. Neither has Kurdistan.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Who says that Palestine has no borders?


Working your way toward the nonsense claim that the ''state of pal'istan'', which you insist was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of lausanne somehow invented ''pal'istanians''?

That's so silly.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Israel is NOT an obstacle to any amicable dispute resolution process, that helps d reach an appropriate solution to their disputed.


Israel disputes documented facts.

Are the Palestinians to negotiate away their inalienable rights?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Border Disputes
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

And again, these implications you make are a false statements deliberately intended to deceive the reader.


P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine already had territory defined by international borders.


*(COMMENT)*
.
What International borders are you referring???
.


P F Tinmore said:


> Who says that Palestine has no borders?


*(COMMENT)*
.
Who declared the territories for boundaries?  I have never heard of a "Palestinian" border marker for the State of Palestine.,


P F Tinmore said:


> Who says that Palestine has no borders?


*(COMMENT)*
.
Who said Palestine has borders?   Please show me one.

.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel disputes documented facts.




What facts?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What facts?
> 
> Link?


You remind me of my kids. I would walk into their room and be half way up to my knees in books, papers, toys, clothes, and I would say: "You need to clean up this mess."

They would look around and say: "What mess?"


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You remind me of my kids. I would walk into their room and be half way up to my knees in books, papers, toys, clothes, and I would say: "You need to clean up this mess."
> 
> They would look around and say: "What mess?"


That's quite a sidestep. You remind me of someone who makes specious claims and then sidesteps when tasked with supporting those claims

What facts?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> They would look around and say: "What mess?"



 You would walk into the Middle East and be half way up to your knees in Israel and you would say: "What country of Israel"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> That's quite a sidestep. You remind me of someone who makes specious claims and then sidesteps when tasked with supporting those claims
> 
> What facts?


Like the claim that there is a Palestine, like there are Palestinians, like Palestine has international borders.

All documented, of course.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Like the claim that there is a Palestine, like there are Palestinians, like Palestine has international borders.
> 
> All documented, of course.



In your imagination?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli soldiers wounded in bus shooting in occupied West Bank
		


At least five Israeli soldiers and a driver have been wounded in a shooting in a bus they were in in the occupied West Bank, military authorities and medics said on Sunday.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Like the claim that there is a Palestine, like there are Palestinians, like Palestine has international borders.
> 
> All documented, of course.


Just odd that you make these specious claims about some imagined ''country of pally'land'' but you can't identify any boundaries for this invented country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						Israeli-Palestinian conflict: West Bank today echoes Second Intifada - analysis
					





					www.msn.com
				




The near-daily reports of Palestinian gunmen opening fire on soldiers and Israeli civilians come as the IDF continues with its crackdown on terrorism and weapons flood the streets and as the Palestinian Authority loses more and more control.

Thousands of counterterrorism operations have been carried out by the IDF, the Shin Bet (Israel Security Agency) and the Israel Police. The wave of violence has since subsided, with no deadly attacks since May. Nevertheless, a shooting attack on a bus carrying troops in the Jordan Valley on Sunday could have easily ended with casualties.

Instead, Palestinians have focused their sites on targets close to home: soldiers guarding roads and checkpoints or who enter West Bank cities to detain wanted suspects.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli-Palestinian conflict: West Bank today echoes Second Intifada - analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The near-daily reports of Palestinian gunmen opening fire on soldiers and Israeli civilians come as the IDF continues with its crackdown on terrorism and weapons flood the streets and as the Palestinian Authority loses more and more control.
> 
> Thousands of counterterrorism operations have been carried out by the IDF, the Shin Bet (Israel Security Agency) and the Israel Police. The wave of violence has since subsided, with no deadly attacks since May. Nevertheless, a shooting attack on a bus carrying troops in the Jordan Valley on Sunday could have easily ended with casualties.
> 
> Instead, Palestinians have focused their sites on targets close to home: soldiers guarding roads and checkpoints or who enter West Bank cities to detain wanted suspects.


Odd that the pallys are not guarding the borders of the ''country of pally'land''

Can't they find the borders? Usually there are signs or markers.. or something.

Perhaps an international surveyor could be called in to find the international border marking the ''country of pally'land''?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Court orders Deutsche Welle to reinstate second Palestinian journalist
					

German state broadcaster makes supporting Israel compulsory for all employees.




					electronicintifada.net
				



Written by Ahmad Mansour, a Palestinian-German psychologist with close ties to the Israel lobby, and Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, a former German justice minister, the report accused the journalists of anti-Jewish bigotry because of comments and views critical of Israel.

Mansour’s anti-Muslim, anti-Arab and pro-Israel views have made him a darling of German media and state-funded institutions, as he offers them cover for their own racist perspectives.

“It is a relief that the judge ruled in Farah’s favor and held Deutsche Welle accountable for this illegal dismissal,” ELSC director Giovanni Fassina said. “We hope this sends a clear message that they should stop their censorship practices.”

Fassina added that the case illustrated how institutionalization of the so-called IHRA definition of anti-Semitism – which the report relied on – “can lead to severe infringements upon freedom of expression and freedom of the press.”

Promoted by Israel and its lobby, the IHRA definition conflates criticism of Israel, on the one hand, with anti-Jewish bigotry, on the other. It has become the Israel lobby’s key weapon in North America and Europe to enforce censorship about Israel’s crimes against Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Like the claim that there is a Palestine, like there are Palestinians, like Palestine has international borders.
> 
> All documented, of course.


Indeed, like the claim that there is an invented ''country of pal'istan'', like that somehow invented pal'istanians, like that invented imaginary borders of the ''country of pal'istan''

Indeed, all an invention. Odd how ''All documented, of course'', is lacking any documentation.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

It's all fun and gee-had until the sentencing is imposed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Western CENSORSHIP on Israel/Palestine is RAMPANT​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Condemnation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

These last couple of questions in which the questioner demands a YES -NO Answer.

I am quite sure that any nation - IF and only IF the Palestinian Terrorist mover the battlefield away from said children - OR - IF the Palestinian Terrorist move the children away from the conflict away -  will condemn targeting the children moved away from the hostile acts.
​This is in accordance with RULES #23 and #24 of the Customary and International Humanitarian Law.​​IF the Palestinian Terrorist use the children, as implied by the questioner, as shield and hostages to protect hostile operations the Palestinian Terrorist become a criminal under the War Crimes Act ...​
*(COMMENT)*
.
The fact that these questioners were allowed to present questions on this subject matter is a travesty.

Anyone who gives one micro unit of trust, confidence and attention to these questioners is simply not examining the evidence at hand.
.
The question is: Do the Palestinian Terrorist support the use of children at cover and concealment for their hostile actions?






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> IF the Palestinian Terrorist use the children, as implied by the questioner, as shield and hostages to protect hostile operations the Palestinian Terrorist become a criminal under the War Crimes Act ...


Do you mean like when Israel attacks Palestinians in their own neighborhood?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean like when Israel attacks Palestinians in their own neighborhood?



Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Condemnation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean like when Israel attacks Palestinians in their own neighborhood?


.
*(COMMENT)*

IF the Palestinians set up and launch rockets from an civilian populated area, the Palestinians have marked that area combat launch site and it becomes a legitimate target for which it can respond.  The Palestinians cannot come back in protest and claim the Israelis the legitimate military target.  That would be the use of civilians as human shields.

It is not so different from other criminals hiding behind a hostage to elude safety.
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Condemnation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> .
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> IF the Palestinians set up and launch rockets from an civilian populated area, the Palestinians have marked that area combat launch site and it becomes a legitimate target for which it can respond.  The Palestinians cannot come back in protest and claim the Israelis the legitimate military target.  That would be the use of civilians as human shields.
> 
> It is not so different from other criminals hiding behind a hostage to elude safety.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> IF the Palestinians set up and launch rockets from an civilian populated area,


Like in Janine?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Thug life ain't easy, yo!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



*Palestinian civil society*

Talk about an oxymoron!


----------



## P F Tinmore

America's need to bolster the PA is indicative of the strength of Palestinian resistance
					

The US preoccupation with the Palestinian Authority possibly losing control over the Israeli-occupied West Bank has resurfaced, at a time when Mahmoud Abbas is adamant about pursuing full UN membershi...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com
				




Only now, though, it is not just about Palestinians involved in resistance activities or those affiliated with political parties whose policies are completely different from those of Fatah, which dominates the PA. The economic crisis and the PA's lack of funds have contributed to a simmering discontent which may well give way to collective anger on the streets. Abbas will then find it hard to blame a select group of Palestinians involved in resistance when most of the population shares similar grievances. The US is equally conscious of this fact, and would not desire a situation where the masses recognise their own power against the illegitimate government in Ramallah which still refuses to hold democratic elections. Hence, Washington's repeated insistence that Israel takes steps to stabilise the PA.


----------



## Hollie

Seems silly. Expecting Islamic terrorist franchises to stop acting like islamic terrorist franchises?












						Israel Demands Palestinian Authority Actually Act Against Terror Groups
					

Oslo Accords obligate PA to combat terror, but for decades it has done little more than issue disingenuous condemnations.




					www.israeltoday.co.il
				









Palestinian terror groups have effectively been given a green light to operate against Israel, in blatant violation of signed peace agreements.


(TPS) On Wednesday morning Israel’s Minister of Defense *Benny Gantz* visited the IDF’s Intelligence Division (IDFDI) to hold a situation assessment regarding various challenges including Iran, the northern arena, and the Palestinian arena, where he slammed the Palestinian Authority (PA) for failing to do more to stop terrorism based within its areas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The economic crisis and the PA's lack of funds have contributed to a simmering discontent which may well give way to collective anger on the streets.



Lack of funds?
They must increase payments to terrorists and their families!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel's Shin Bet: 'Situation in West Bank worse than it seems'
					

Ronen Bar, head of Israeli intelligence services Shin Bet, has warned that the situation in the occupied West Bank is worse than it appears to mass media, Al-Resalah newspaper reported on Friday.    D...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


What criminals?

Iink?

What crimes?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

German Jews file war crimes charges against Israeli leaders
					

"Israel must be held accountable for war crimes like any other state."




					electronicintifada.net
				




A Jewish group in Germany has filed criminal charges against Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid and defense minister Benny Gantz over the bombardment they ordered in Gaza this summer.

The Israeli surprise attack from 5-8 August left some 50 Palestinians dead, including 17 children. At least 360 people were injured.

“This was a supposed preemptive strike that was carried out without a concrete threat,” Jewish Voice for a Just Peace in the Middle East said on Sunday.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> German Jews file war crimes charges against Israeli leaders
> 
> 
> "Israel must be held accountable for war crimes like any other state."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Jewish group in Germany has filed criminal charges against Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid and defense minister Benny Gantz over the bombardment they ordered in Gaza this summer.
> 
> The Israeli surprise attack from 5-8 August left some 50 Palestinians dead, including 17 children. At least 360 people were injured.
> 
> “This was a supposed preemptive strike that was carried out without a concrete threat,” Jewish Voice for a Just Peace in the Middle East said on Sunday.



Why should anyone have to wait for a gee-had attack and retaliate after the damage is done?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Like in Janine?



Want to play adult games, 
own the consequence.

Janine al-Hasis?


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Condemnation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> .
> The question is: Do the Palestinian Terrorist support the use of children at cover and concealment for their hostile actions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Condemnation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> .
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> IF the Palestinians set up and launch rockets from an civilian populated area, the Palestinians have marked that area combat launch site and it becomes a legitimate target for which it can respond.  The Palestinians cannot come back in protest and claim the Israelis the legitimate military target.  That would be the use of civilians as human shields.
> 
> It is not so different from other criminals hiding behind a hostage to elude safety.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



Notice, the response is predominantly emotional racket.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> German Jews file war crimes charges against Israeli leaders
> 
> 
> "Israel must be held accountable for war crimes like any other state."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Jewish group in Germany has filed criminal charges against Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid and defense minister Benny Gantz over the bombardment they ordered in Gaza this summer.
> 
> The Israeli surprise attack from 5-8 August left some 50 Palestinians dead, including 17 children. At least 360 people were injured.
> 
> “This was a supposed preemptive strike that was carried out without a concrete threat,” Jewish Voice for a Just Peace in the Middle East said on Sunday.



Khan appears more intent on appeasing the ICC’s Western paymasters, as they attempt to turn the tribunal into a political weapon in their geopolitical war against Russia, rather than a forum for victims who have no other recourse to seek impartial justice.

(Question)

Abunima admits ICC is a political farce.

What does is say about the Arab supremacists
that they appeal to an authority of a political farce?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Judge tosses bogus anti-Semitism claims against Pittsburgh university
					

Lawsuit against Point Park University was backed by Lawfare Project.




					electronicintifada.net
				



A judge in Pennsylvania has tossed out most of an Israel lobby-backed lawsuit against Park Point University that claimed that a professor had created a hostile work environment due to his – and his students’ – support for Palestinian rights.

The lawsuit was filed in 2019 by Channa Newman, a professor at the university, who claimed that she was a target of anti-Semitism due to her Zionist beliefs.

Newman’s lawsuit alleged that Robert Ross, who teaches literary arts and social justice studies at Point Park, used his position to foster “a militant version” of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement and “hateful views against Israel” that “are anti-Semitic.”


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


   

Load of hooey from Israel's premier bullshit organization.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Taking on the "charities" that fund Israel's settlers
					

Many organizations have joined the Campaign to Defund Racism.




					electronicintifada.net
				



The pending erasure of the Indigenous people of Masafer Yatta isn’t solely about the “occupation,” as liberal Zionists would lead you to believe.

Palestinians are fighting much more than an “occupation.” We are fighting Israel’s program of settler-colonialism.

We are fighting against efforts to eliminate us.

Deep down, every Palestinian knows it’s not solely about the “occupation.”

Every day, Palestinians face the threat of being arrested and imprisoned indefinitely, killed or displaced from our land. Our experience tells us that our existence is a threat to Israel.

The only “solution” to this danger is to get rid of us.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Load of hooey from Israel's premier bullshit organization.


Lots of hurt feelings.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

The West Bank cities at the centre of resistance to Israel
		


In Jenin, the Israelis have found a capable adversary, a group known as the Jenin Brigades, which has carried out shootings on Israeli military checkpoints and engages in armed clashes during Israeli raids. Now, when the Israelis enter Jenin, they are not just met by rocks, but by bullets too.

The group, mainly supported by the PIJ but also includes young men from Hamas, Fatah and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), has come to pose a significant challenge to the Israeli occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Lots of hurt feelings.


Doesn't bother me. They can make an ass of themselves if they want.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Doesn't bother me. They can make an ass of themselves if they want.



Indeed, why bother sipping Vodka in the 'great satan'?

After all, you're not selling your children to Arab supremacists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas calls on PA to renounce Oslo accords
					

The Hamas Movement has urged the Palestinian Authority (PA) leadership to halt its security cooperation with the Israeli occupation state and renounce the Oslo accords.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

California professors fight Palestine exception to free speech
					

North Orange County Community College district removed faculty letter mourning assassination of journalist Shireen Abu Akleh.




					electronicintifada.net
				








Professors in southern California say they will be taking legal action after their district administration censored them over a statement mourning Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Akleh.

Abu Akleh, a US citizen, was killed by an Israeli sniper on 11 May in Jenin.

The US State Department cleared Israel of any responsibility this past week, despite numerous forensic analyses by local and international human rights organizations, publications and the United Nations proving Israel’s sole culpability in her murder.

The day after Abu Akleh was killed, members of the North Orange County Community College District’s South West Asian and North African (SWANA) faculty and staff association stated that “Shireen’s assassination is not an isolated event.”

Rather, they added, “it is part of a calculated strategy employed by Israel to silence those daring to shed light on its inhumane practices.”

The association also encouraged the support of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights.


----------



## P F Tinmore

West Bank restiveness a sign of changing times
					

Decades of oppression and persecution have failed to suppress Palestinian determination to be free.




					electronicintifada.net
				



As Palestinians commemorate the 74th anniversary of their forced displacement, the Nakba of 1947-49, it is clear that a new spirit of resistance is emerging in Palestine after years of stagnation.

In the past two months, politically motivated Palestinian attacks against Israelis have increased, resulting in the killing of 18. That represents an unprecedented number since the second intifada ended in 2005.

On 7 April, the scene on Dizengoff Street in Tel Aviv was extremely challenging for the security establishment in Israel, to the extent that former Defense Minister Shaul Mofaz even commented that Israel had lost the battle for public “awareness.”

On that night, a young man identified as Raad Fathi Hazem from Jenin refugee camp, infiltrated into Tel Aviv and obtained a weapon. He attacked a bar, killing two Israelis. A third died later of wounds sustained.

The operation caused complete chaos in the city. Some 1,000 security personnel were mobilized, including “elite” units, while 100 roadblocks were erected as hundreds of Israelis were sent running into the streets to escape one Palestinian fighter. The pursuit continued for a total of several hours overnight before soldiers killed him.

Then, on 5 May, two youths, Asaad al-Rifai, 19, and Subhi Sbeihat, 20, carried out a new attack in Elad, near Tel Aviv, killing three Israelis. The two youths both lived in Romana village in the Jenin governorate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Part 2*

A refusal to surrender​As soon as Fathi Hazem heard news of his son’s death, he stood before the crowd of mourners coming to offer their condolences. He spoke in words charged with patience and revolution and said he was proud of his son. And he asked God to make him among the first to pray at al-Aqsa mosque after liberation.

The elder Hazem was a former officer in the Palestinian Authority’s security services. Otherwise trained to coordinate with the Israeli military, his words were a significant indication of how the culture of resistance has spread among Palestinians. This is not a phenomenon exclusive to any specific faction.

The Israeli occupation forces rushed to Jenin camp to arrest him, in line with a long-standing practice of collective punishment targeting the families of perpetrators by either arresting relatives, demolishing their homes or both. Often, this happens without soldiers meeting any resistance.

However, something different happened this time.

Hazem’s father announced he would not surrender. The Israeli military failed to arrest him because of the presence of Palestinian gunmen in the camp.

He remains free to this day, even if another son, Hamem, was arrested on Tuesday.

This is an abnormal situation in the West Bank, where Palestinian Authority security coordination with Israel normally ensures Israeli troops have a clean run at targets.

Over recent weeks, the Israeli military has tried to storm Jenin camp several times. In one of these raids, they killed Al Jazeera correspondent Shireen Abu Akleh, sparking global outrage.

On the following Friday, troops tried again, but this time the Palestinian resistance succeeded in killing a veteran Israeli commando.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Two Palestinians, one Israeli officer killed in armed clashes
					

Israeli occupation forces (IOF) shot and killed two young Palestinian men in the northern part of the West Bank, early on Wednesday morning, as tensions have been rising across the occupied territories in recent weeks, with Israeli troops ratcheting up arrest raids and other repressive measures.




					english.palinfo.com
				



The IOF soldiers opened fire at them, before they returned fire in their turn, the sources added, saying that the Israeli soldiers "succeeded in neutralizing the suspects".

Jenin mosques mourned the two martyrs as Ahmed Ayman Abed, 23, and Abdel Rahman Hani Abed, 24.

Meanwhile, the state-owned Israeli television channel, Kan, reported that an Israeli army officer was killed in the exchange of fire. No other details were immediately available.

  Read more at  
Two Palestinians, one Israeli officer killed in armed clashes
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jerusalemite journalist Lama Ghosheh released to house arrest
					

The Israeli District Court in Jerusalem ordered the conditional release of the Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh on Tuesday afternoon.




					english.palinfo.com
				







OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)

The Israeli District Court in Jerusalem ordered the conditional release of the Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh on Tuesday afternoon.

The Israeli court decided to release Lama to house arrest, on the condition of not writing on social media until her court hearing next Sunday, local sources said.

Last week, Israeli forces scared her children during an arrest raid on the family home in Sheikh Jarrah in Jerusalem and vandalized most of its contents. Ghosheh's laptop and smartphone were confiscated during the arrest.

Ghosheh is the mother of two children, Karmel, five, and Qais, three. She is a journalist and currently working as a researcher at the Palestinian Museum in Birzeit, north of Ramallah, and doing a master's degree in Israeli studies. 

  Read more at  
Jerusalemite journalist Lama Ghosheh released to house arrest
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Jerusalemite journalist Lama Ghosheh released to house arrest
> 
> 
> The Israeli District Court in Jerusalem ordered the conditional release of the Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli District Court in Jerusalem ordered the conditional release of the Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> The Israeli court decided to release Lama to house arrest, on the condition of not writing on social media until her court hearing next Sunday, local sources said.
> 
> Last week, Israeli forces scared her children during an arrest raid on the family home in Sheikh Jarrah in Jerusalem and vandalized most of its contents. Ghosheh's laptop and smartphone were confiscated during the arrest.
> 
> Ghosheh is the mother of two children, Karmel, five, and Qais, three. She is a journalist and currently working as a researcher at the Palestinian Museum in Birzeit, north of Ramallah, and doing a master's degree in Israeli studies.
> 
> Read more at
> Jerusalemite journalist Lama Ghosheh released to house arrest
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



''... doing a master's degree in Israeli studies.''

🤣


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Jerusalemite journalist Lama Ghosheh released to house arrest
> 
> 
> The Israeli District Court in Jerusalem ordered the conditional release of the Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM, (PIC)
> 
> The Israeli District Court in Jerusalem ordered the conditional release of the Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> The Israeli court decided to release Lama to house arrest, on the condition of not writing on social media until her court hearing next Sunday, local sources said.
> 
> Last week, Israeli forces scared her children during an arrest raid on the family home in Sheikh Jarrah in Jerusalem and vandalized most of its contents. Ghosheh's laptop and smartphone were confiscated during the arrest.
> 
> Ghosheh is the mother of two children, Karmel, five, and Qais, three. She is a journalist and currently working as a researcher at the Palestinian Museum in Birzeit, north of Ramallah, and doing a master's degree in Israeli studies.
> 
> Read more at
> Jerusalemite journalist Lama Ghosheh released to house arrest
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



''pal'istanian museum''










						Palestinian National Museum Opens, Without Exhibits
					

Delays and disagreements have seen the museum eventually open—but with nothing inside.




					www.newsweek.com
				




🤣


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Gaza blockade didn’t begin in 2007
					

While 2022 marks 15 years since the siege of Gaza officially began, the strangling of the Gaza Strip by the Zionist state started long before that.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

US ambassador praises Israel’s ‘relatively calm’ actions in Gaza, leaves out slain Palestinians
					

The bond between the U.S. and Israel is in the “souls” and “DNA” of Americans because we are both democracies facing terrorists, US Ambassador Tom Nides says.




					mondoweiss.net
				



US ambassador to Israel Tom Nides yesterday praised Israel’s treatment of Gaza, saying that it had been able to “lean in” and make life better for Gazans, with the result that last month’s onslaught was “relatively calm.”


Nides did not mention the 49 Gazans, among them 17 children, killed by Israeli missile strikes in those “relatively calm” three days in August.
---------
Why do we always get a dumbfuck for ambassador?


----------



## P F Tinmore

We stand with Rabab Abdulhadi
					

We must support Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi, who has been systematically undermined by the administration of San Francisco State University for her work championing Palestinian liberation.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie

Setting The Record Straight: Campus Watch responds to "Why Are Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi and the AMED Program Under Attack at SFSU?"
					

Setting The Record Straight: Campus Watch responds to "Why Are Dr. Rabab Abdulhadi and the AMED Program Under Attack at SFSU?"




					www.meforum.org
				




It must be tiresome, coming to the defense of someone as self-destructive as Rabab Abdulhadi, senior scholar and former director of San Francisco State University (SFSU)'s Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas Initiative (AMED). We know of no other professor who combines ineptitude, ingratitude, and ingrained hatred in such heaping measures – yet who, after repeatedly savaging (and suing) her employer, her profession, and the truth, retains her image as the posterchild for academic victimization.

As their latest tirade proves (again), Abdulhadi's tireless apologists at Mondoweiss are no better at discerning truth, adhering to high standards, or conducting simple research than The Most Victimized Person on Earth herself. So, for the record, again: Campus Watch and the Middle East Forum are not "self-identified Zionist groups." Where do the authors think this supposed self-identification occurs? Here's a hint: it doesn't. As for our opinion of AMED, we are opposed to any and all individuals or programs that celebrate vulgar antisemitism, hatred, violence, and politicized scholarship and teaching for the rigorous pursuit of truth conducted in an atmosphere of mutual respect.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Gaza blockade didn’t begin in 2007
> 
> 
> While 2022 marks 15 years since the siege of Gaza officially began, the strangling of the Gaza Strip by the Zionist state started long before that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net



Stopping terrorists from getting weapons and explosives.
Israel has a lot of nerve.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> US ambassador praises Israel’s ‘relatively calm’ actions in Gaza, leaves out slain Palestinians
> 
> 
> The bond between the U.S. and Israel is in the “souls” and “DNA” of Americans because we are both democracies facing terrorists, US Ambassador Tom Nides says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US ambassador to Israel Tom Nides yesterday praised Israel’s treatment of Gaza, saying that it had been able to “lean in” and make life better for Gazans, with the result that last month’s onslaught was “relatively calm.”
> 
> 
> Nides did not mention the 49 Gazans, among them 17 children, killed by Israeli missile strikes in those “relatively calm” three days in August.
> ---------
> Why do we always get a dumbfuck for ambassador?



Why would Nides mention the Gazans killed by PIJ terror rockets?
What did the PIJ ambassador have to say?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

UN officials denounce Israel’s “illegal and unacceptable” war on Palestinian civil society
					

UN Special Rapporteur Mary Lawlor tells Mondoweiss that Israel’s terrorist designation of six Palestinian human rights groups is an “atrocity.”




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Now it depends, if 10 days away from her children,
is enough to remind her what's important in life,
or she's using them for emotional manipulation,
to continue inciting for violence as "her work"...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Heart-touching, indeed. 

Indeed, now she has time to groom her child as a soldier for the gee-had.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Heart-touching, indeed.
> 
> Indeed, now she has time to groom her child as a soldier for the gee-had.


Another unsubstantiated smear.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Fearing PA collapse, Israel steps up West Bank attacks
					

Six Palestinians killed in the first days of September.




					electronicintifada.net
				



Bank attacks​Tamara Nassar Rights and Accountability 8 September 2022





The body of 19-year-old Taher Zakarneh is carried by mourners during his funeral in Qabatiya village near the northern West Bank City of Jenin on 5 September.
 Ahmed Ibrahim APA images
Six Palestinians have been killed since the beginning of September, as Israeli occupation forces step up their attacks in the occupied West Bank.
The latest deaths come amid fears in Tel Aviv that the Palestinian Authority is failing in its task of protecting Israel and its settlers.
Israel is looking for ways to prop up the PA, which it views as a proxy force controlling Palestinians on its behalf.
In the early hours of Thursday, an Israeli soldier shot and killed a Palestinian teenager in Beitin village, near Ramallah.
The Israeli army accused Haitham Hani Mubarak of attacking a soldier with a hammer and injuring him in the face. Soldiers took Mubarak’s body after killing him.
Mubarak was a high school student, according to the head of the PA’s prisoner affairs commission Amin Shoman. Local media circulated his picture following his killing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

After first blaming Palestinians, Israel admits killing 5 children
					

Children were at a cemetery when killed by an Israeli airstrike.




					electronicintifada.net
				



The Israeli military admitted it killed five Palestinian children in Gaza earlier this month after initially claiming the atrocity was caused by an Islamic Jihad rocket that fell short.

The explosion took place around 7 pm on 7 August at the al-Fallujah cemetery west of the Jabaliya refugee camp in northern Gaza.

The children killed in the Israeli attack were Jamil Najmuddin Jamil Najim, 3, Jamil Ihab Jamil Najim, 13, Nathmi Fayez Abdulhadi Abu Karsh, 15, Hamed Haidar Hamed Najim, 16, and 16-year-old Muhammad Salah Hamed Najim, according to an investigation by Defense for Children International-Palestine.

They were among the 17 children killed during Israel’s three-day military attack on Gaza that left almost 50 people in Gaza dead and more than 360 injured.

Palestinian armed groups were firing rockets as Israeli military drones flew overhead, DCIP reported. The group was therefore unable to determine the cause of the explosion.

“Immediately after their deaths, several senior officers said the five were most likely killed by a misfired Islamic Jihad rocket,” Tel Aviv newspaper _Haaretz_ reported.

“Despite their off-the-record assessments, senior IDF officers never commented publicly about who was responsible,” according to _Haaretz_.

But the newspaper said that several unnamed military sources have now confirmed that the 7 August explosion was caused by an Israeli airstrike.


----------



## P F Tinmore

𝐈𝐬𝐫𝐚𝐞𝐥𝐢𝐬 𝐰𝐡𝐨 𝐰𝐢𝐬𝐡 𝐭𝐨 𝐛𝐨𝐨𝐤 𝐭𝐡𝐞𝐢𝐫 𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐯𝐞𝐥 𝐭𝐨 𝐃𝐨𝐡𝐚 𝐭𝐨 𝐞𝐧𝐣𝐨𝐲 𝐭𝐡𝐞 𝐰𝐨𝐫𝐥𝐝 𝐜𝐮𝐩 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟐, 𝐡𝐚𝐯𝐞 𝐭𝐨 𝐜𝐡𝐨𝐨𝐬𝐞 𝐏𝐚𝐥𝐞𝐬𝐭𝐢𝐧𝐞 𝐚𝐬 𝐭𝐡𝐞𝐢𝐫 𝐭𝐞𝐫𝐫𝐢𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐲 𝐢𝐧𝐬𝐭𝐞𝐚𝐝 𝐨𝐟 𝐈𝐬𝐫𝐚𝐞𝐥 𝐢𝐧 𝐭𝐡𝐞 𝐨𝐟𝐟𝐢𝐜𝐢𝐚𝐥 𝐭𝐢𝐜𝐤𝐞𝐭 & 𝐡𝐨𝐬𝐩𝐢𝐭𝐚𝐥𝐢𝐭𝐲 𝐛𝐨𝐨𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐬𝐢𝐭𝐞.
Israeli media first raised the issue on Wednesday as Israel was not listed in the section for Europe either.
“𝑇ℎ𝑎𝑛𝑘 𝑦𝑜𝑢 𝑡𝑜 𝑄𝑎𝑡𝑎𝑟 𝑓𝑜𝑟 𝑐𝑟𝑜𝑠𝑠𝑖𝑛𝑔 𝑜𝑢𝑡 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑛𝑎𝑚𝑒 𝑜𝑓 𝐼𝑠𝑟𝑎𝑒𝑙 𝑓𝑟𝑜𝑚 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑙𝑖𝑠𝑡 𝑜𝑓 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑐𝑜𝑢𝑛𝑡𝑟𝑖𝑒𝑠 𝑜𝑓 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑊𝑜𝑟𝑙𝑑 𝐶𝑢𝑝. 𝑆𝑎𝑙𝑢𝑡𝑒 𝑡𝑜 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝐺𝑜𝑣𝑒𝑟𝑛𝑚𝑒𝑛𝑡 𝑜𝑓 𝑄𝑎𝑡𝑎𝑟,” Read one tweet.
Arab football fans took to social media to praise the move, which was described as a “bold and rightful step” for recognizing Palestine as a country on the list instead of Israel.





__





						登录 Facebook
					

登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli military admitted it killed five Palestinian children in Gaza earlier this month after initially claiming the atrocity was caused by an Islamic Jihad rocket that fell short.



That's so sad.

How many Palestinian children in Gaza were killed by Islamic Jihad rockets that fell short?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Armed resistance to occupation is legal, not terrorism
					

Despite what international law says, the Israeli public has internalized the notion that, by definition, there is no legitimate Palestinian struggle for national liberation.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Another unsubstantiated smear.


It is substantiated.

Your hurt feelings are not the issue here.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Armed resistance to occupation is legal, not terrorism
> 
> 
> Despite what international law says, the Israeli public has internalized the notion that, by definition, there is no legitimate Palestinian struggle for national liberation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com





Offensive gee-had is not about resisting anything.

The pally gee-had summer camps are not about defensive measures.





__





						The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				



Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


Not much about 'resisting' anything in the Hamas Charter. They use the ''obliterate', Did you miss that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

530 Palestinian schools destroyed by Israel in the past 14 years
					

Palestinian schools have been perpetually under the Israeli attacks and threats.




					english.palinfo.com
				








 The Palestinian Information Center estimated that up to 530 Palestinian schools have been destroyed or damaged by Israel in occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip over the course of the last 14 years.

  Read more at  
530 Palestinian schools destroyed by Israel in the past 14 years
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> 𝐈𝐬𝐫𝐚𝐞𝐥𝐢𝐬 𝐰𝐡𝐨 𝐰𝐢𝐬𝐡 𝐭𝐨 𝐛𝐨𝐨𝐤 𝐭𝐡𝐞𝐢𝐫 𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐯𝐞𝐥 𝐭𝐨 𝐃𝐨𝐡𝐚 𝐭𝐨 𝐞𝐧𝐣𝐨𝐲 𝐭𝐡𝐞 𝐰𝐨𝐫𝐥𝐝 𝐜𝐮𝐩 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟐, 𝐡𝐚𝐯𝐞 𝐭𝐨 𝐜𝐡𝐨𝐨𝐬𝐞 𝐏𝐚𝐥𝐞𝐬𝐭𝐢𝐧𝐞 𝐚𝐬 𝐭𝐡𝐞𝐢𝐫 𝐭𝐞𝐫𝐫𝐢𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐲 𝐢𝐧𝐬𝐭𝐞𝐚𝐝 𝐨𝐟 𝐈𝐬𝐫𝐚𝐞𝐥 𝐢𝐧 𝐭𝐡𝐞 𝐨𝐟𝐟𝐢𝐜𝐢𝐚𝐥 𝐭𝐢𝐜𝐤𝐞𝐭 & 𝐡𝐨𝐬𝐩𝐢𝐭𝐚𝐥𝐢𝐭𝐲 𝐛𝐨𝐨𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐬𝐢𝐭𝐞.
> Israeli media first raised the issue on Wednesday as Israel was not listed in the section for Europe either.
> “𝑇ℎ𝑎𝑛𝑘 𝑦𝑜𝑢 𝑡𝑜 𝑄𝑎𝑡𝑎𝑟 𝑓𝑜𝑟 𝑐𝑟𝑜𝑠𝑠𝑖𝑛𝑔 𝑜𝑢𝑡 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑛𝑎𝑚𝑒 𝑜𝑓 𝐼𝑠𝑟𝑎𝑒𝑙 𝑓𝑟𝑜𝑚 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑙𝑖𝑠𝑡 𝑜𝑓 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑐𝑜𝑢𝑛𝑡𝑟𝑖𝑒𝑠 𝑜𝑓 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑊𝑜𝑟𝑙𝑑 𝐶𝑢𝑝. 𝑆𝑎𝑙𝑢𝑡𝑒 𝑡𝑜 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝐺𝑜𝑣𝑒𝑟𝑛𝑚𝑒𝑛𝑡 𝑜𝑓 𝑄𝑎𝑡𝑎𝑟,” Read one tweet.
> Arab football fans took to social media to praise the move, which was described as a “bold and rightful step” for recognizing Palestine as a country on the list instead of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 登录 Facebook
> 
> 
> 登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com



Who is fooled by Islamic terrorist enclaves which don't identify as ''countries''?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> 530 Palestinian schools destroyed by Israel in the past 14 years
> 
> 
> Palestinian schools have been perpetually under the Israeli attacks and threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Information Center estimated that up to 530 Palestinian schools have been destroyed or damaged by Israel in occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip over the course of the last 14 years.
> 
> Read more at
> 530 Palestinian schools destroyed by Israel in the past 14 years
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center




Its a shame that Islamic terrorists use civilian infrastructure as places to wage gee-had.  

Why the kerfuffle? The pallys can rebuild with their welfare money. 










						Hamas DID use schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as 'human shields'
					

Hundreds of Palestinian civilians died in airstrikes unleashed by Israel in retaliation to rocket attacks fired by Hamas fighters from residential areas during the Gaza war that ended two weeks ago.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Hamas admits it DID use schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as 'human shields' to launch rocket attacks on Israel - but claims it was 'mistake'​
*Official says group had no choice but to launch rockets from civilian areas*
*Ghazi Hamad: safeguards taken to protect civilians but 'we made mistakes'*
*He refuses to accept responsibility for deaths in retaliatory airstrikes *


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> After first blaming Palestinians, Israel admits killing 5 children
> 
> 
> Children were at a cemetery when killed by an Israeli airstrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli military admitted it killed five Palestinian children in Gaza earlier this month after initially claiming the atrocity was caused by an Islamic Jihad rocket that fell short.
> 
> The explosion took place around 7 pm on 7 August at the al-Fallujah cemetery west of the Jabaliya refugee camp in northern Gaza.
> 
> The children killed in the Israeli attack were Jamil Najmuddin Jamil Najim, 3, Jamil Ihab Jamil Najim, 13, Nathmi Fayez Abdulhadi Abu Karsh, 15, Hamed Haidar Hamed Najim, 16, and 16-year-old Muhammad Salah Hamed Najim, according to an investigation by Defense for Children International-Palestine.
> 
> They were among the 17 children killed during Israel’s three-day military attack on Gaza that left almost 50 people in Gaza dead and more than 360 injured.
> 
> Palestinian armed groups were firing rockets as Israeli military drones flew overhead, DCIP reported. The group was therefore unable to determine the cause of the explosion.
> 
> “Immediately after their deaths, several senior officers said the five were most likely killed by a misfired Islamic Jihad rocket,” Tel Aviv newspaper _Haaretz_ reported.
> 
> “Despite their off-the-record assessments, senior IDF officers never commented publicly about who was responsible,” according to _Haaretz_.
> 
> But the newspaper said that several unnamed military sources have now confirmed that the 7 August explosion was caused by an Israeli airstrike.




Seems credible that an Islamic terrorist propaganda site would name, ''several unnamed military sources'', for their propaganda.

Oh, and Islam is a ''religion of peace''.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Seems credible that an Islamic terrorist propaganda site would name, ''several unnamed military sources'', for their propaganda.
> 
> Oh, and Islam is a ''religion of peace''.


Israel has been at war with all of its neighbors multiple times.

Palestine has been at war with nobody.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has been at war with all of its neighbors multiple times.
> 
> Palestine has been at war with nobody.



If, as your conspiracy theory goes, ''the Treaty of Lausanne invented the country of Pal'istan'', then the decades long Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel are acts of war. 

You might want to apply ice to that bump on your head caused when you fell down.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> 530 Palestinian schools destroyed by Israel in the past 14 years
> 
> 
> Palestinian schools have been perpetually under the Israeli attacks and threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Information Center estimated that up to 530 Palestinian schools have been destroyed or damaged by Israel in occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip over the course of the last 14 years.
> 
> Read more at
> 530 Palestinian schools destroyed by Israel in the past 14 years
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Keep building "schools" without permits on state land, they'll keep getting destroyed.

Just as you intended.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has been at war with all of its neighbors multiple times.
> 
> Palestine has been at war with nobody.



*Israel has been at war with all of its neighbors multiple times.*

Kicking Arab ass for over 7 decades. 
Those Arab neighbors haven't been doing "Palestine" any favors, have they?

*Palestine has been at war with nobody.*

And yet, after every war, "Palestine" gets smaller.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> If, as your conspiracy theory goes, ''the Treaty of Lausanne invented the country of Pal'istan'', then the decades long Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel are acts of war.
> 
> You might want to apply ice to that bump on your head caused when you fell down.


You have that backwards. It is Israel that has been attacking Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> You have that backwards. It is Israel that has been attacking Palestine.



_Palestine has been at war with nobody._

Were you lying then or are you lying now?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Palestine has been at war with nobody._
> 
> Were you lying then or are you lying now?


Name a country that Palestine started a war with.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You have that backwards. It is Israel that has been attacking Palestine.



You have that as an Islamic terrorist. 








__





						Loading…
					





					www.embassies.gov.il
				




"The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine." _(Article 6)_

*

On the destruction of Israel:*

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it." _(Preamble)_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Name a country that Palestine started a war with.



You said "It is Israel that has been attacking Palestine"

Is Palestine at war with Israel or not?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Name a country that Palestine started a war with.



As there is no ''country of Pal'istan'', Pal'istan started no wars. There are routine attacks aimed at Israel (and attacks aimed at Egypt), by competing Islamic terrorist franchises who occupy territory they call ''pal'istan''. 

If your invented ''country of Pal'istan'' was actually a sovereign nation, you wouldn't have a Koran leg to stand on if the Israeli military wiped the floor with you Islamic terrorist trash when an islamo-rocket flew across the Israeli border.

The Islamic terrorists know this which is why it's in their interest to maintain the status quo. They get rich from exploiting their welfare fraud syndicate while they sacrifice children on the bonfire of gee-had and silly basement dwellers dump YouTube videos in these forums.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You have that as an Islamic terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.embassies.gov.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine." _(Article 6)_
> 
> 
> 
> *On the destruction of Israel:*
> 
> "Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it." _(Preamble)_


Palestine was occupied for 40 years before there was Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> rocket flew across the Israeli border.


There you go again with that Israel border canard.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Offensive against Gaza is Illegal, Immoral, Irresponsible, Says UN Special Rapporteur
					

Days of Palestine – Ramallah The UN Sepcial Rapporteur, Francesca Albanese, extremely condemned Saturday the Israeli occupation offensive against the besieged Gaza Strip. In a tweet, Albanese expressed her condemnation of Israel’s airstrikes in Gaza to allegedly ‘deter’ Islamic Jihad’s possible...




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was occupied for 40 years before there was Hamas.


That's just silly. You need to learn some non-islamic terrorist history.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> There you go again with that Israel border canard.


There you go again with your basement dweller bravado.

Email Hamas for location of the Israeli border. They know where it is.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Offensive against Gaza is Illegal, Immoral, Irresponsible, Says UN Special Rapporteur
> 
> 
> Days of Palestine – Ramallah The UN Sepcial Rapporteur, Francesca Albanese, extremely condemned Saturday the Israeli occupation offensive against the besieged Gaza Strip. In a tweet, Albanese expressed her condemnation of Israel’s airstrikes in Gaza to allegedly ‘deter’ Islamic Jihad’s possible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daysofpalestine.ps



How about necessary, required and justified? Email the UN and let me know.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was occupied for 40 years before there was Hamas.



What was it before it was "occupied"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What was it before it was "occupied"?


Unoccupied.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hundreds of protesters attended the Rise Up for Palestine protest in Dallas on Sunday​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Unoccupied.


Now there are enclaves occupied by Islamic terrorist franchises. 

It makes one hope that the Israelis will reclaim the lands occupied by the Islamic terrorists and turn those areas into the thriving, first-world society they have already built. 

The neighboring Arab States would appreciate a modern economy for trade and commerce.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hundreds of protesters attended the Rise Up for Palestine protest in Dallas on Sunday​



Try to be honest. A couple dozen is not “hundreds” except in islamo-math.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Try to be honest. A couple dozen is not “hundreds” except in islamo-math.


You didn't watch the video.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You didn't watch the video.


Do you believe anyone watches the endless, spam YouTube videos you cut and paste?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Do you believe anyone watches the endless, spam YouTube videos you cut and paste?


Only the people who want to learn something.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Only the people who want to learn something.



You’re a graduate of YouTube U. 

The results are obvious. 

How about more of your Press TV YouTube videos. Those are always a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



What does that have to do with the "apartheid" slogan?

You don't understand you look silly just cutting and pasting slogans?


----------



## Hollie

Real American leaders would not be funding islamic terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What does that have to do with the "apartheid" slogan?
> 
> You don't understand you look silly just cutting and pasting slogans?


No surprise that you don't understand.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> No surprise that you don't understand.


I understand terms and definitions. That's why the "apartheid" slogan as you use it (in the material you copy and paste), is so silly.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


No problem. Welfare will cover the cost of a new paint job.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Seems odd that anyone would be surprised about the lack of elections in an Islamic terrorist dictatorship.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What a soap opera, PA collaborators mourned by Hamas?

Adidas and Nike lost their top models...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



The app leading you
to the sea of Jerusalem
and the Bahai temple of Jaffa?













						Palestinian Propaganda Fail of the Day: The Jerusalem Sea Edition
					

Anti-Israel Facebook page Olive Palestine would like everyone to know just how precious their beloved Jerusalem is.




					www.israellycool.com
				











						Haters Mix Up Jaffa and Haifa Again
					

The past few days there must have been something in the (Jerusalem) water for Israel-haters, with not just one but two Jaffa/Haifa mix-ups.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*What dumbfuck is really saying is that Palestinians are to stop fighting while Israel continues to attack Palestinians.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Alleged recruiters for Israeli military face criminal charges in Canada
					

Sar-El Canada accused of breaching Foreign Enlistment Act.




					electronicintifada.net
				



For the first time, criminal charges have been pursued in a Canadian court over alleged recruitment for the Israeli military.

On 22 September, a judge issued a summons order to Sar-El Canada on allegations that the organization has encouraged or enticed Canadians to volunteer with Israel’s army.

Legal experts say that is in violation of Canada’s Foreign Enlistment Act (FEA).


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh visits Addameer, a Palestinian human rights group, along with European diplomats in the West Bank city of Ramallah on 6 September. Addameer, which advocates for the rights of Palestinian prisoners and detainees, was one of several Palestinian organizations raided and sealed by Israeli forces the previous month.

 Shadi Hatem APA images


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Authority Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh visits Addameer, a Palestinian human rights group, along with European diplomats in the West Bank city of Ramallah on 6 September. Addameer, which advocates for the rights of Palestinian prisoners and detainees, was one of several Palestinian organizations raided and sealed by Israeli forces the previous month.
> 
> Shadi Hatem APA images


Was this about the Pallys begging for more welfare money?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[RECAP] Our Biggest & Most Impactful Palestine Advocacy Days to Date 🇵🇸​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel and Lebanon Reach Landmark Maritime Agreement


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Case against Palestine Action collapses again
					

Five activists escape charges as court finds “not enough evidence” to prosecute.




					electronicintifada.net
				



On 22 September, five Palestine Action activists were due to attend court for a plea hearing, after taking action against Israeli weapons manufacturer Elbit Systems this summer.

However, before proceedings had even commenced, the five were informed at the very last minute that all charges had been dropped. It had been ruled by authorities there was “not enough evidence to provide a realistic prospect of conviction” in their case, Palestine Action representatives have confirmed.

The five activists were arrested in early July for criminal damage and aggravated trespass, after shutting down Elbit’s UAV Engines factory in Shenstone, Staffordshire in the west Midlands of England.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian resistance kills soldier near Nablus
					

Jerusalem neighborhoods under siege after shooting on Saturday.




					electronicintifada.net
				



An Israeli soldier was shot and killed while guarding a march by settlers demanding a military crackdown on Palestinian armed resistance on Tuesday.

The fatal shooting was reportedly claimed by a group of armed Palestinians from varied political factions based in Nablus dubbed the Lions Den.

The suspected shooter remained at large on Tuesday, as did the gunman who killed a soldier and critically injured a guard at Shuafat checkpoint near Jerusalem over the weekend.


----------



## Hollie

A call for "national unity" among an enclave of Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Is Palestine on the brink of a full-scale revolt?
					

Mounting Palestinian death toll foretells worse Israeli repression to come.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

In praise of ‘symbolic victories’
					

Small activist victories may feel insignificant, but they reflect the shifting political terrain as more recognize the reality of Israeli apartheid.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

End Masafer Yatta nightmare, rights group tells ICC
					

Tel Aviv seeks to expel 1,000 Palestinians from rural area in West Bank.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

A terrible mistake, Ziyad. There is that excess of disposable yutes you had available to throw onto the raging gee-had bonfire. 











						Palestinian Islamic Jihad Leader Ziyad Nakhalah: Agreeing To Ceasefire With Israel Was One Of The Biggest Mistakes Of My Life; In Future Battles, Houthis Will Support Us — Even In Fighting
					

Ziyad Nakhalah, Secretary-General of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad, said in an October 10, 2022 interview with Mayadeen ...




					www.memri.org
				




Palestinian Islamic Jihad Leader Ziyad Nakhalah: Agreeing To Ceasefire With Israel Was One Of The Biggest Mistakes Of My Life; In Future Battles, Houthis Will Support Us — Even In Fighting​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Before the Squad and New York Times tell you Israel assasinated a Palestinian doctor in its latest counter-terrorism operation in the West Bank, here is a picture of the “doctor.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Dr. gee-had.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Annexing East Jerusalem? That's awful!

Who did they take it from?


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Australia no longer recognises Jerusalem as capital of Israel
					

Labor government reverses recognition announced by former prime minister in 2018, which was in defiance of international law




					www.middleeasteye.net
				




Australia no longer recognises West Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, reversing the policy adopted by former prime minister Scott Morrison’s government, according to a report in the Guardian.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


You offered nothing to indicate any yutes were targeted.


----------



## Hollie

Weird. The islamic terrorists breed generations of disposable yutes so they can meet for these creepy photo-ops.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Weird. The islamic terrorists breed generations of disposable yutes so they can meet for these creepy photo-ops.


Oooo, terrorists.      That old terrorist trope.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

In a crisis manufactured by Israel lobby groups and right-wing media, law students at the University of California at Berkeley are being accused of anti-Jewish bigotry because of their public pledge not to host speakers who support Israeli apartheid.

The attacks on the students are being fueled by one of Israel’s top career lobbyists who is also a former Trump administration official.

But in a leaked confidential memo, a major Israel advocacy group has admitted that these anti-Semitism allegations are bogus, as Jewish law students are not facing any bigotry from supporters of Palestinian rights.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Oooo, terrorists.      That old terrorist trope.


Learn to deal with your hurt feelings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Learn to deal with your hurt feelings.


Juvenile name calling doesn't bother me.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Juvenile name calling doesn't bother me.


That's why you do it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Juvenile name calling doesn't bother me.



You have no problem supporting terrorists, why would name calling bother you?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> In a crisis manufactured by Israel lobby groups and right-wing media, law students at the University of California at Berkeley are being accused of anti-Jewish bigotry because of their public pledge not to host speakers who support Israeli apartheid.



Their 'public pledge' is a race libel.

What is it when you single out a minority
and ban any voice in support of their cause?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Their 'public pledge' is a race libel.
> 
> What is it when you single out a minority
> and ban any voice in support of their cause?


The minority singles itself out.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The minority singles itself out.



Incredible, tell us what is so unique about them to be excluded.

Should students be questioned for their Zionism,
before applying to American universities?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Is there a reason to investigate?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

"...settler-colonial and apartheid regime..."


Does that come with a jingle?


----------



## Hollie

But remember. ''Its not a religious conflict''.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



How much time and resources should the State Dep spend,
for every fake story published by the likes of Al Jazeera?

I think all they did, was see the viral videos of praise,
to this young_ 'Jihad hero'_ hurling stones,
in the middle of the road...

No need a PhD for this.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Whip up them virgins.


----------



## P F Tinmore

In pictures: Shu’fat refugee camp rises up against collective punishment
					

As the siege of Shu’fat refugee camp enters its fourth day, Palestinians there have launched a massive civil disobedience campaign to oppose Israel’s policy of collective punishment.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie

Say goodnight, Ahmed.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Six knuckleheads for the ''martyrs'' pile.


----------



## Hollie

An alumnus of gee-had summer camp?


----------



## Hollie

Islamo Dr. Feelgood, well, not so much.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Hill CENSORS & FIRES Katie Halper!​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Hill CENSORS & FIRES Katie Halper!​



*Time for a GEE-HAD.*

Not you, of course. Somebody else.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

What is happening in the West Bank right now: a full breakdown
					

The resurgence of armed Palestinian confrontation with Israeli colonial authorities has been years in the making, and Israel has launched a months-long military campaign to wipe it out.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


You cut and pasted that nonsense on the previous page. 

That's a sign of being *deflated*.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


It's what allah wants. Islam means _submission_.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



What Palestinian territory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian journalists are under attack by Israel lobby groups for reporting the truth from Palestine
					

Zionist watchdog groups have launched smear campaigns to silence the voices of Palestinian journalists, often causing many of them to lose their jobs. Will media organizations continue to allow such groups to dictate their journalism, or will they dare to be as fearless as the Palestinian...




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian journalists are under attack by Israel lobby groups for reporting the truth from Palestine
> 
> 
> Zionist watchdog groups have launched smear campaigns to silence the voices of Palestinian journalists, often causing many of them to lose their jobs. Will media organizations continue to allow such groups to dictate their journalism, or will they dare to be as fearless as the Palestinian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net



Can't be that they're unfit as journalists afterall...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Just another collection of Nazi wannabes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Bella Hadid Meets with Family of Slain Palestinian Journalist Shireen Abu Akleh, Offers Help
					

Bella Hadid met the family of slain Palestinian journalist Shireen Abu Akleh in Qatar on Sunday, offering help in their fight for justice.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				



Following the slain journalist’s death, Hadid shared dozens of posts on her Instagram page – which boasts 56 million followers – mourning the “senseless murder” of Abu Akleh.

“I just have no words anymore… They will try to justify it. They will try to justify this senseless murder…Rest in peace to the incredible, brave martyr; Shireen Abu Akleh,” Hadid wrote on her Instagram story.

The supermodel landed in Qatar last week and has since attended Palestinian cultural events and immersed herself in the local arts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians Organize Rally in Support of Palestinian Resistance in West Bank (PHOTOS)
					

The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine organized a rally in Gaza in support of Palestinian resistance in the West Bank.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Difficult Months Ahead: Why Israel is Afraid of the Lions' Den
					

Palestinians are simply fed up with the Israeli occupation and with their collaborating leadership. They are ready to put it all on the line, in fact, in Jenin and Nablus, they already have.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				



In a recent interview with the Israeli newspaper Yedioth Ahronoth, Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz claimed that the Lions’ Den is a “group of 30 members”, who will eventually be reached and eliminated. “We will lay our hands on the terrorists,” he declared.

The Lions’ Den, however, is not an isolated case, but part of a larger phenomenon that includes the Nablus Brigades, the Jenin Brigades and other groups, which are located mostly in the northern West Bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Kimberley Process Plenary: Sanction Israeli Diamonds - Palestine Chronicle
					

The case for sanctioning Israeli diamonds is far more pressing considering that diamonds are a much more significant source of funding for apartheid and war crimes in Palestine.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Nonviolence is only one part of a strategy for liberation
					

Some activists’ solidarity hinges on “acceptable” resistance. But the real violence is Zionist settler colonialism.




					electronicintifada.net
				



But something important distinguishes the latest series of brutal assaults: They are being met by an increasingly efficient Palestinian armed resistance, which includes fighters from most Palestinian armed groups including the Palestinian Islamic Jihad’s al-Quds Brigades and Fatah’s al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades. Smaller, newly established armed resistance collectives such as the Lions Den have formed that may be supported by these larger, extant formations but also operate somewhat independently. They share members across Fatah, Hamas, PIJ and PFLP.


Writing for _Al Jazeera_, Zena Al Tahhan reports that the emergence of a new, coordinated generation of Palestinian resistance fighters has significantly impacted the calculations of Israeli officials, who cannot simply attack with impunity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Brutal police assault on Palestinian-American teen in Chicago
					

Local Arab community and allies are pushing for the three officers who assaulted Hadi Abuataleh to be charged.




					electronicintifada.net
				



On 28 July, the Arab community of Chicagoland (Chicago proper and its suburbs) awoke to a viral video on Facebook showing a young Arab male being brutally beaten by three Oak Lawn police officers. (Oak Lawn is a southwest suburb of Chicago that has a large Palestinian population.)

The video, filmed the day before by a Black woman from her car, shows two officers on top of the teen, repeatedly beating him in the head and body. A third officer runs up and appears very briefly to place his knee on the child’s head or neck before the three grown men finish handcuffing their target.

The boy in the video, Hadi Abuatelah, is a 17-year-old Palestinian-American and a rising high school senior from Bridgeview, Illinois, another of the Palestinian-heavy southwest suburbs of Chicago.

As a result of the attack, Hadi sustained multiple injuries, including fractures to his pelvis and face, and internal bleeding in his brain. He was transferred to a local hospital in critical condition, and it took almost six days for his health to stabilize enough for him to be released from the hospital and into police custody.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>



Why won’t the P.A. arrest terrorists?
Why won’t the P.A. disarm and outlaw terrorist groups?
Why won’t the P.A. stop calling terrorists heroes?
Why won’t the P.A. stop paying salaries and bonuses to imprisoned terrorists and the families of dead terrorists?
If they were not occupied that would be none of Israel's business.

So Rashida Tlaib can go there any time she wants?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Why won’t the P.A. arrest terrorists?
> Why won’t the P.A. disarm and outlaw terrorist groups?
> Why won’t the P.A. stop calling terrorists heroes?
> Why won’t the P.A. stop paying salaries and bonuses to imprisoned terrorists and the families of dead terrorists?
> If they were not occupied that would be none of Israel's business.
> 
> So Rashida Tlaib can go there any time she wants?



Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian American beaten by Israeli settlers: Take Action to End Settler Violence​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Symbolic? Couldn't find him?
How big a bomb was he working on?


----------



## P F Tinmore

U.S. house
2022 Mich. District 12  General
Updated 
Nov 8, 2022, 11:37 PM
AP estimates
18% of votes counted

AP estimates less than 25% of votes have been counted.



Rashida Tlaib (i)
D49,655 votes86.1%Steven Elliott
R7,187 votes12.5%Gary Walkowicz
WCP803 votes1.4%


----------------------------------------
Winner
Ilhan Omar, Democrat, wins the Fifth District in Minnesota.​ Race called by The Associated Press.
 Latest results from 1m ago 
  >95% of votes in

 U.S. House District 5 race called.

 U.S. House District 5 


Ilhan Omar_*incumbent_ CandidateParty Votes Percent Pct.  

Democrat  207,963 +75.3% 75.3% 
Cicely DavisRepublican  68,298 +24.7% 24.7


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> U.S. house
> 2022 Mich. District 12  General
> Updated
> Nov 8, 2022, 11:37 PM
> AP estimates
> 18% of votes counted
> 
> AP estimates less than 25% of votes have been counted.
> 
> 
> 
> Rashida Tlaib (i)
> D49,655 votes86.1%Steven Elliott
> R7,187 votes12.5%Gary Walkowicz
> WCP803 votes1.4%
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Winner
> Ilhan Omar, Democrat, wins the Fifth District in Minnesota.​Race called by The Associated Press.
> Latest results from 1m ago
> >95% of votes in
> 
> U.S. House District 5 race called.
> 
> U.S. House District 5
> 
> 
> CandidatePartyVotesPercent Pct.Ilhan Omar_*incumbent_
> 
> Democrat207,963+75.3% 75.3%
> Cicely DavisRepublican68,298+24.7% 24.7



This is less votes than an average Israeli party.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The Green Line ('67 borders) divide 1967 occupied Palestine from 1948 occupied Palestine.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Green Line ('67 borders) divide 1967 occupied Palestine from 1948 occupied Palestine.



Was there an independent Palestinian state in history, ever?

Or is it merely a territorial claim by Arab imperialists?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Was there an independent Palestinian state in history, ever?
> 
> Or is it merely a territorial claim by Arab imperialists?


The Palestinians had legal claim on their territory.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians had legal claim on their territory.



Arab imperialists had claims to what territory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians had legal claim on their territory.


Who claims they don't? Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Did Arab imperialists claim their territory?


You have spammed that video how many times?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> You have spammed that video how many times?



Every time Arab supremacists demand
they have an exclusive title to the
entire Middle East, and Africa.

How can you be so greedy?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Comment by Arafat
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes, this video has been posted many many times.  However the context and timing are somewhat blurd.

Arab states of the Persian Gulf (developed from the Rashidun Caliphate → contemporary times)

Rashidun Caliphate (632 → 661)
House of Saud (1744 → to date)







P F Tinmore said:


> You have spammed that video how many times?


*(COMMENT)*

Diriyah Emirate is not the same as the Ottoman Empire ( ≈ 1300 to 1923).  And "Yemen" has a very troubled history with more than one face.

Between Morrocco and Yemen, there were several iterations of leadership.





There has not been, what one could consider, a single "Arab State."  The leadership of the political subdivisions, considered today as the Middle East • Northern Africa (MENA), is not what could be called an Arab State.  The area is a territory with a strong Arab - Islamic Heritage.

I am not sure in what context Arafat is expressing in using the terminology "One Arab State" or what the point is to be made.

I completely understand the criticism made by "rylah."
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians had legal claim on their territory.



And then they fucked it up. Very sad.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And then they fucked it up. Very sad.


Oh really? How did they fuck up?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Oh really? How did they fuck up?



They could have had their own state on about half the mandate land
that hadn't been given to the Palestinians in Jordan.

But they fucked it up. Now what percentage do they have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They could have had their own state on about half the mandate land
> that hadn't been given to the Palestinians in Jordan.
> 
> But they fucked it up. Now what percentage do they have?


The Mandate had no land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate had no land.



And neither do the Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And neither do the Palestinians.


Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?



All their whining is one clue.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> All their whining is one clue.


Ducking out on the link huh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Ducking out on the link huh?



You need a link to whining? LOL!









						P F Tinmore
					





					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You need a link to whining? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Do you mean Israel always whining about Palestinian resistance?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean Israel always whining about Palestinian resistance?



I mean Arab losers whining.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Pallys were invented in 1967.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



He does have a punchable head.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Situation of human rights in the Palestinian territories occupied since 1967* 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*Situation of human rights in the Palestinian territories occupied since 1967*.  A/77/356*

*FIRST*:  You have to remember that A/77/356 is NOT LAW.  AND!  The Special Rapporteur is by its very composition a Pro-Palestinian and anti-Israeli organization.  Not one single Special Rapporteur Report is a balanced product.

*SECOND:*  For Human Rights Organization, that is focused on the Palestinian people their failure on self-determination, and the claim of settler-colonialism through a prolonged Israeli occupation, is as slanted as a Kangaroo Court.



P F Tinmore said:


> Francesca Albanese, UN Special Rapporteur oPt
> @FranceskAlbs
> 
> 
> "...because of the illegality of the Israeli occupation, owing to its prolonged, acquisitive & bad-faith nature, the obligation of cessation of the occupation cannot in any way be conditioned on negotiations" (A/77/356, para 63). 1/2


*(COMMENT)*

I want to point out a few angles to this political fight to sustain the fraudulent flow of donor contributions into the pockets of officials through the corrupt government.

◈  In 1967, the West Bank transitioned in status from being a sovereign Jordanian to being a Jordanian territory occupied by Israeli Forces.​​◈  In 1988, Jordan cut all ties with the West Bank and abandoned the population.   At that time, the only governmental infrastructure remaining was the Occupation Force of Israelis.​​◈  In 1994, the international boundary between Israel and Jordan is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a) in the Government of the State of Israel and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.  In this treaty --- the boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the "*permanent, secure and recognised international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967*."​
In the treaty, the entirety of the West Bank was given to Israeli control.

*(QUESTION)*

What particular LAW states the disputed occupation is "illegal?"  And WHAT impact does the 1994 treaty have on the occupation?  The 1994 Treaty relinquished the territory west of the Jordan River to the Israelis.

*(QUESTION)*

Is the Special Rapporteur intentionally spreading misleading information?

*(QUESTION)*

What impact (_Para 3_, _A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974_), agree to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • *ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"* • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C" *does the protocol have???





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Situation of human rights in the Palestinian territories occupied since 1967*
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *Situation of human rights in the Palestinian territories occupied since 1967*.  A/77/356*
> 
> *FIRST*:  You have to remember that A/77/356 is NOT LAW.  AND!  The Special Rapporteur is by its very composition a Pro-Palestinian and anti-Israeli organization.  Not one single Special Rapporteur Report is a balanced product.
> 
> *SECOND:*  For Human Rights Organization, that is focused on the Palestinian people their failure on self-determination, and the claim of settler-colonialism through a prolonged Israeli occupation, is as slanted as a Kangaroo Court.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I want to point out a few angles to this political fight to sustain the fraudulent flow of donor contributions into the pockets of officials through the corrupt government.
> 
> ◈  In 1967, the West Bank transitioned in status from being a sovereign Jordanian to being a Jordanian territory occupied by Israeli Forces.​​◈  In 1988, Jordan cut all ties with the West Bank and abandoned the population.   At that time, the only governmental infrastructure remaining was the Occupation Force of Israelis.​​◈  In 1994, the international boundary between Israel and Jordan is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a) in the Government of the State of Israel and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.  In this treaty --- the boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the "*permanent, secure and recognised international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967*."​
> In the treaty, the entirety of the West Bank was given to Israeli control.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What particular LAW states the disputed occupation is "illegal?"  And WHAT impact does the 1994 treaty have on the occupation?  The 1994 Treaty relinquished the territory west of the Jordan River to the Israelis.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is the Special Rapporteur intentionally spreading misleading information?
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What impact (_Para 3_, _A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974_), agree to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • *ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"* • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C" *does the protocol have???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> At that time, the only governmental infrastructure remaining was the Occupation Force of Israelis.


The reason this whole thing is so confusing to you is that you believe that governments have the sovereignty.  That if there is no government, there is no sovereignty. If there is no government, the country is up for grabs.

This is not true. It is the people inside their defined territory who have the sovereignty. Palestine has suffered different occupations throughout its lifetime. However, occupations do not acquire sovereignty. That remains in the hands of the people. 

Viewing Palestine through this lens gives a different history than that created by those who want Palestine to be up for grabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> The reason this whole thing is so confusing to you is that you believe that governments have the sovereignty.  That if there is no government, there is no sovereignty. If there is no government, the country is up for grabs.
> 
> This is not true. It is the people inside their defined territory who have the sovereignty. Palestine has suffered different occupations throughout its lifetime. However, occupations do not acquire sovereignty. That remains in the hands of the people.
> 
> Viewing Palestine through this lens gives a different history than that created by those who want Palestine to be up for grabs.


Under occupation law, the occupying power does not acquire sovereignty over the occupied territory and is required to respect the existing laws and institutions of the occupied territory as far as possible. It is presumed that occupation will be temporary and that the occupying power shall preserve the status quo ante in the occupied territory.





__





						Contemporary challenges to IHL – Occupation: overview
					

Under IHL, there is occupation when a State exercises an unconsented-to effective control over a territory on which it has no sovereign title. Article 42 of The Hague Regulations of 1907 defines occupation as follows: “Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the...




					www.icrc.org


----------



## Hollie

Research institute publishes database of Palestinian child soldiers
					

The database exposes how Palestinian NGOs have deceitfully used young combatants to their advantage.




					www.jpost.com
				




Israeli research institute publishes database of Palestinian child soldiers​The database exposes how Palestinian NGOs have deceitfully used young combatants to their advantage.​By ALDEN TABAC

Published: JULY 19, 2022 11:46
Updated: JULY 19, 2022 13:58


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: OCCUPATION "LAW"
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

◈   I am not confused at all.  I have been talking to you about Sovereign Territory.  (Israeli Sovereign Territory and Jordanian Sovereign Territory)
*✦   sovereignty* ‘Sovereignty as a principle of international law must be sharply distinguished from other related uses of the term: sovereignty in its internal aspects and political sovereignty.  Sovereignty in its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of supreme authority within a State.   Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law. Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. p563​​※   Note:  I would appreciate it if you would respond using the defined meaning instead of soft-political platitudes.​.


P F Tinmore said:


> The reason this whole thing is so confusing to you is that you believe that governments have the sovereignty.  That if there is no government, there is no sovereignty. If there is no government, the country is up for grabs.
> 
> This is not true. It is the people inside their defined territory who have the sovereignty. Palestine has suffered different occupations throughout its lifetime. However, occupations do not acquire sovereignty. That remains in the hands of the people.
> 
> Viewing Palestine through this lens gives a different history than that created by those who want Palestine to be up for grabs.


*(COMMENT)*

I did not say that Israel claimed sovereignty over the entirety of the West Bank.  Nor did I imply that Israel even wants to extend the rights and privileges of a normal Israeli citizen in an umbrella fashion over the entirety of the West Bank.  (IMO That_ would be extraordinarily dangerous.  It would place at risk local and regional security, which would serve to fire-up an even greater conflict like an accelerant._)

Again, we are talking about territorial sovereignty.  By definition, under International Law, the Arab-Palestinian Government (Ramallah) is NOT the bearer of supreme authority within Area "C."  It is questionable, as to the question in Area "B."
.


P F Tinmore said:


> Under occupation law, the occupying power does not acquire sovereignty over the occupied territory and is required to respect the existing laws and institutions of the occupied territory as far as possible. It is presumed that occupation will be temporary and that the occupying power shall preserve the status quo ante in the occupied territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary challenges to IHL – Occupation: overview
> 
> 
> Under IHL, there is occupation when a State exercises an unconsented-to effective control over a territory on which it has no sovereign title. Article 42 of The Hague Regulations of 1907 defines occupation as follows: “Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.icrc.org


*(COMMENT)*

Again, I did not imply that occupation acquired territorial sovereignty.  Having said that, occupation is often used as a first step if territorial acquisition is a goal.

It should be noted that Article 42 of the Hague Convention DOES NOT define when an "Occupation MUST END."  And since the urban sustained terrorism has NOT ended and the Arab Palestinians have NOT taken any steps at all to neutralize the internationally recognized terrorist organizations within Area "A" - there is no reasonable expectation that the Arab Palestinians could safely bring such risks under heal if given total civil and political rights.

I am not aware of any legally binding document that places a temporal limitation on an Occupation.  Can you give me a citation?
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: OCCUPATION "LAW"
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ◈   I am not confused at all.  I have been talking to you about Sovereign Territory.  (Israeli Sovereign Territory and Jordanian Sovereign Territory)
> *✦   sovereignty* ‘Sovereignty as a principle of international law must be sharply distinguished from other related uses of the term: sovereignty in its internal aspects and political sovereignty.  Sovereignty in its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of supreme authority within a State.   Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law. Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. p563​​※   Note:  I would appreciate it if you would respond using the defined meaning instead of soft-political platitudes.​.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I did not say that Israel claimed sovereignty over the entirety of the West Bank.  Nor did I imply that Israel even wants to extend the rights and privileges of a normal Israeli citizen in an umbrella fashion over the entirety of the West Bank.  (IMO That_ would be extraordinarily dangerous.  It would place at risk local and regional security, which would serve to fire-up an even greater conflict like an accelerant._)
> 
> Again, we are talking about territorial sovereignty.  By definition, under International Law, the Arab-Palestinian Government (Ramallah) is NOT the bearer of supreme authority within Area "C."  It is questionable, as to the question in Area "B."
> .
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, I did not imply that occupation acquired territorial sovereignty.  Having said that, occupation is often used as a first step if territorial acquisition is a goal.
> 
> It should be noted that Article 42 of the Hague Convention DOES NOT define when an "Occupation MUST END."  And since the urban sustained terrorism has NOT ended and the Arab Palestinians have NOT taken any steps at all to neutralize the internationally recognized terrorist organizations within Area "A" - there is no reasonable expectation that the Arab Palestinians could safely bring such risks under heal if given total civil and political rights.
> 
> I am not aware of any legally binding document that places a temporal limitation on an Occupation.  Can you give me a citation?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> Again, we are talking about territorial sovereignty. By definition, under International Law, the Arab-Palestinian Government (Ramallah) is NOT the bearer of supreme authority within Area "C." It is questionable, as to the question in Area "B."


There you go again with that sovereignty needing a government thing.


RoccoR said:


> Sovereignty in its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of supreme authority within a State.


Are you talking about legal sovereignty or that military power "sovereignty?"


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: OCCUPATION "LAW"
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

The International Definite for sovereignty was given in Posting #4832 above.



P F Tinmore said:


> There you go again with that sovereignty needing a government thing.
> 
> Are you talking about legal sovereignty or that military power "sovereignty?"


*(COMMENT)*

Your syntax is wrong in that the "projection of "Military Power" does not in or by itself establish sovereignty.  However,  the "projection of "Military Power" can change the status of territory.  The key to "territorial sovereignty" is:  the identity of the bearer of supreme authority within the territory in question.

I gave you a copy of the definition of "sovereignty" from one of the popular international dictionary's from Oxford.  But if you need a link for an expanded definition:  Here you have it.

Territorial Sovereignty Under International Law - Law Corner​*Territorial* *sovereignty* (or: 'full and exclusive authority) therefore implies that subject to applicable customary or conventional rules of law of countries, the respective State alone is entitled to exercise jurisdiction, mostly by subjecting the objects and the persons within its territory to domestic legislation and to enforce these rules.​​Territorial Sovereignty - World Encyclopedia of Law​that being so, the *territorial* sovereign is at one and the same time vested with a dominium or authority over the territory, which culminates in a right to dispose of it, and with an imperium, or an authority via the territory over the persons or things within it and the situations that develop there; however, in the latter instance, territory …​ 
One explains it in terms of "full and exclusive authority."  The other expresses the idea in saying "vested with a dominium or authority over the territory."





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: OCCUPATION "LAW"
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The International Definite for sovereignty was given in Posting #4832 above.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Your syntax is wrong in that the "projection of "Military Power" does not in or by itself establish sovereignty.  However,  the "projection of "Military Power" can change the status of territory.  The key to "territorial sovereignty" is:  the identity of the bearer of supreme authority within the territory in question.
> 
> I gave you a copy of the definition of "sovereignty" from one of the popular international dictionary's from Oxford.  But if you need a link for an expanded definition:  Here you have it.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty Under International Law - Law Corner​*Territorial* *sovereignty* (or: 'full and exclusive authority) therefore implies that subject to applicable customary or conventional rules of law of countries, the respective State alone is entitled to exercise jurisdiction, mostly by subjecting the objects and the persons within its territory to domestic legislation and to enforce these rules.​​Territorial Sovereignty - World Encyclopedia of Law​that being so, the *territorial* sovereign is at one and the same time vested with a dominium or authority over the territory, which culminates in a right to dispose of it, and with an imperium, or an authority via the territory over the persons or things within it and the situations that develop there; however, in the latter instance, territory …​
> One explains it in terms of "full and exclusive authority."  The other expresses the idea in saying "vested with a dominium or authority over the territory."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> The key to "territorial sovereignty" is: the identity of the bearer of supreme authority within the territory in question.


Indeed, but supreme authority can be violated by military power. The right to exercise sovereignty can be prevented by military occupation.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Sovereignty • Supreme Authority • Occupation • Civil Rights (Self-Determination) (S2OCR)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

While it seems simple enough to capitulate to the Arab Palestinian demands, the interaction of the various S2OCR will create even more open wounds.  And there will be harmonics of the problems that exist today, that will resonate far beyond the little territorial boundary disputes that begin to roll through the political, social, economic, and general commercial activity that is now enjoyed by parties within the region.  And the consequences will be hard to mend the new scars that will arise and will remain for decades.



P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, but supreme authority can be violated by military power. The right to exercise sovereignty can be prevented by military occupation.


*(COMMENT)*

Fortunately for the Arab Palestinians, they did have any Supreme Authority to be concerned over, except for Area "A".  And no military action interdicted and hampered Arab Palestine's Right to Self-Determination.  They made their choice and have complained about the outcomes ever since.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Sovereignty • Supreme Authority • Occupation • Civil Rights (Self-Determination) (S2OCR)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> While it seems simple enough to capitulate to the Arab Palestinian demands, the interaction of the various S2OCR will create even more open wounds.  And there will be harmonics of the problems that exist today, that will resonate far beyond the little territorial boundary disputes that begin to roll through the political, social, economic, and general commercial activity that is now enjoyed by parties within the region.  And the consequences will be hard to mend the new scars that will arise and will remain for decades.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Fortunately for the Arab Palestinians, they did have any Supreme Authority to be concerned over, except for Area "A".  And no military action interdicted and hampered Arab Palestine's Right to Self-Determination.  They made their choice and have complained about the outcomes ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Could you interpret that word salad please.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Do Islamo-Nazis have anything to offer Canada?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



So all US achievements in the last 60 years,
were the work of a pro-Israeli lobby,
or only the failures?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Sovereignty • Supreme Authority • Occupation • Civil Rights (Self-Determination) (S2OCR)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Could you interpret that word salad please.


*(COMMENT)*

There is no question but that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) DID NOT have any Supreme Authority over the territories during the period 1948 to the present; except for Area "A".

None whatsoever.

*(REHASH - supra)
✦ sovereignty* ‘Sovereignty as a principle of international law must be sharply distinguished from other related uses of the term: sovereignty in its internal aspects and political sovereignty. Sovereignty in its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of supreme authority within a State. Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law. Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. p563
Territorial Sovereignty Under International Law - Law Corner
Territorial Sovereignty Under International Law - Law Corner​Territorial Sovereignty - World Encyclopedia of Law​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Sovereignty • Supreme Authority • Occupation • Civil Rights (Self-Determination) (S2OCR)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no question but that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) DID NOT have any Supreme Authority over the territories during the period 1948 to the present; except for Area "A".
> 
> None whatsoever.
> 
> *(REHASH - supra)
> ✦ sovereignty* ‘Sovereignty as a principle of international law must be sharply distinguished from other related uses of the term: sovereignty in its internal aspects and political sovereignty. Sovereignty in its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of supreme authority within a State. Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law. Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. p563
> Territorial Sovereignty Under International Law - Law Corner
> Territorial Sovereignty Under International Law - Law Corner​Territorial Sovereignty - World Encyclopedia of Law​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Let's do a timeline. In 1924 Palestine was created as a new state inside its international borders according to post war treaties. Palestine was administered by the Mandate. However, the Mandate acquired no territory or sovereignty.

Resolution 181 attempted to divide Palestine into two states. However, the resolution was never implemented. No territory or sovereignty were ceded.

In 1949, after the end of the 1948 war, armistice agreements were signed. Armistice lines were drawn around and through Palestine to limit troop movements. However, Palestine and its international borders remained intact. No territory or sovereignty were ceded.

So, what happened after 1949?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Sovereignty • Supreme Authority • Occupation • Civil Rights (Self-Determination) (S2OCR)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Let's do a timeline. In 1924 Palestine was created as a new state inside its international borders according to post war treaties.


*(COMMENT)*

FALSE:  There was NO NEW STATE of PALESTINE created by any Post-War Treaty.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was administered by the Mandate. However, the Mandate acquired no territory or sovereignty.


*(COMMENT)*

TRUE:  However, it was the *1920 San Remo Convention (Extract)* by the Allied Powers "adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country; and

Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connexion of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country;"


P F Tinmore said:


> Resolution 181 attempted to divide Palestine into two states. However, the resolution was never implemented. No territory or sovereignty were ceded.


*(COMMENT)*

A/RES/181 (II) was a Recommendation and not a creation document or binding agreement.

*EXTRACT:*
*Press Release PAL/169 **17 May 1948*
During today's brief meeting, Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama) said that this resolution of the Assembly merely "relieves responsibility.  The Commission has not been dissolved. * In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented."*



P F Tinmore said:


> In 1949, after the end of the 1948 war, armistice agreements were signed. Armistice lines were drawn around and through Palestine to limit troop movements. However, Palestine and its international borders remained intact. No territory or sovereignty were ceded.
> 
> So, what happened after 1949?


*(COMMENT)*

The UN never had any intention of making a territorial assignment based on the Armistice Agreements.

In 1950, the status of the West Bank changed from being unassigned to being annexed by Jordan.  This made it part of the Hashemite Kingdom.  This status remained in place until 1988.  This particular stretch of territory was Jordanian Territory Occupied by Israel during the period 1967 to 1988.  

From 1988 through the Oslo Accords (1993 and 1995) the territory was divided into Areas "A, B, C."

It was not until 2012 did the State of Palestine emerge:

Legal status of the State of Palestine - Wikipedia​There are a wide variety of views regarding the legal status of the State of *Palestine*, both among the states of the international community and among Ali Iqbal, but there is a general consensus that the State of *Palestine* is de jure sovereign. [1] [2] [3] [4] It is a non-member observer state at the United Nations since November, 2012.


*EXTRACT:* • Dec 2012 UN Legal Affairs MEMO








Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There are a wide variety of views regarding the legal status of the State of *Palestine*, both among the states of the international community and among Ali Iqbal, but there is a general consensus that the State of *Palestine* is de jure sovereign. [1] [2] [3] [4] It is a non-member observer state at the United Nations since November, 2012.


Th UN does not create states. It only recognizes what already exists.



> For John Quigley, Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (1918–1948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[137] Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. He also notes the corollary of the Stimson Doctrine and the customary prohibition on the use of force contained in the Restatement of Foreign Relations Law of the United States, "[a]n entity does not necessarily cease to be a state even if all of its territory has been occupied by a foreign power".[81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Th UN does not create states. It only recognizes what already exists.


Neither you nor Arafat invented any of the Pally states you insist have been invented so where did all these Pally states come from?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Neither you nor Arafat invented any of the Pally states you insist have been invented so where did all these Pally states come from?


Reads the rest of my post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Reads the rest of my post.


It amounts to the same false claims littered among most threads.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Th UN does not create states. It only recognizes what already exists.



*Noting that Palestine under the Mandate entered into bilateral treaties, including one with Great Britain, the Mandatory power, he cites this as an example of its "sovereignty" at that time. *

Nice. Why don't you post those agreements?


----------



## ding

Toddsterpatriot said:


> All their whining is one clue.


Funny how you always ask for links when you are stalling. Who knew you would stall when asked for a link?  I mean other than me.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Another dead pally misfit.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

One Settler Killed, Five Wounded in Attack on Ben-Gvir’s House in Kiryat Arba (VIDEO)
					

A Jewish settler was killed and five others wounded in a shooting attack on the illegal Jewish settlement of Kiryat Arba




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Lions' Den to Lone Wolves: Israel wrongly thought it had quelled West Bank violence
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				




Analysis | 
From Lions' Den to Lone Wolves: Israel Thought It Had Quelled West Bank Violence. It Was Wrong​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Lions' Den to Lone Wolves: Israel wrongly thought it had quelled West Bank violence
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis |
> From Lions' Den to Lone Wolves: Israel Thought It Had Quelled West Bank Violence. It Was Wrong​



So, the Israelis can expect more disposable islamo-yutes to die in gee-had attacks?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Islamic terrorism is not 'resistance'.


This is resistance to Islamic terrorist attacks.




🤣


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Islamic terrorism is not 'resistance'.
> 
> 
> This is resistance to Islamic terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🤣


unprovoked rocket attacks      

Israeli bullshit talking point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> unprovoked rocket attacks
> 
> Israeli bullshit talking point.




Israeli Retaliatory Airstrikes Kill Palestinian: Gaza Ministry​The strikes came in response to at least 10 rockets fired from Gaza late Friday at southern Israel.​WorldAgence France-PresseUpdated: November 02, 2019 10:46 am IST


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Why Israel’s Doomsday Nationalists Want To Destroy This​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Excellent!
Not enough people are aware of Palestinian loser whining.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Ohio Teens Overcome Censorship of Interfaith Palestine Event — Palestine Legal
					

After administrators tried to block their interfaith event on Palestine earlier this year, students at a private school in Ohio turned to their community—and to Palestine Legal—for help in getting their voices heard.




					palestinelegal.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israel is the only aggressor in all the conflicts,
and the 22 Arab states are all peaceful...
among themselves?

Convenient.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab imperialists need to appease their colonies
with a lot of support at soccer parties...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Donors withdraw millions in support for controversial programme whitewashing Israeli crime
					

One of Israel's most successful initiatives peddling state propaganda has suffered a major blow following the decision by major donor, the Adelson Family Foundation, to pull millions of pounds from ...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com
				




The news is likely to be welcomed by critics of "Birthright", who are increasingly vocal about its whitewashing of Israel's human rights abuse. Increasing numbers of young Americans are questioning the motives behind the all-expense paid trip to a country which human rights group have labelled an apartheid state.

The assertion is that by birth, Jews across the world have the right to visit Israel, despite having no familial connections to the territory. This right is not extended to non-Jews that have been ethnically cleansed from Historic Palestine, even though they have centuries of direct unbroken connection to their ancestral land.

"Birthright" mirrors Israel's Law of Return. This law grants all Jews, regardless of where they were born, the right to settle and eventually become citizens of Israel. The racist implication of the Law of Return means that a Palestinian born in the city of Haifa in 1945, who was displaced by Zionist militias in 1947/1948, would not be allowed to return to Haifa today, but a Jewish person from Michigan whose family has never stepped foot in or near Haifa, can be invited for free via "Birthright" Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

West Bank Dispatch: Martyrs, lone wolves, and underground lions
					

The past few months have seen the evolution of two dynamics in parallel — the proliferation of “lone wolf” attacks, and the expansion of organized Palestinian armed resistance groups.




					mondoweiss.net
				




On November 20, the group announced that on Saturday it had lured an Israeli special forces unit into the Old City of Nablus in its search for “leaders of the [Lions’] Den that are unknown to the general public.” In an apparent ambush set up by the armed group, the Israeli special forces unit was confronted with gunfire and explosives “from three directions,” which according to the Telegram statement caused the army to call in dozens of reinforcements before it retreated. The statement went on to salute “every fighter in the Balata Brigade and our brave factions who participated in this battle.”

But what was most notable about the statement was its indication that the Lions’ Den “is now dealing with the occupier using different tactics.” The statement said:



> [The Lions’ Den] has hidden its leadership and its soldiers. The occupation’s information about the Den has been cut off, and neither the occupation nor its collaborators know anything about the Den. We therefore call upon and appeal to all of you not to spread any photo of a resistance fighter on social media, or even in private messages, and to refrain from photographing any resistance fighter.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



She should move to Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>









Why? They aren't playing.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel’s Losing Battle: Palestine Advocacy in the University
					

The majority of suppression of Palestine advocacy in the US targets university students and faculty.




					al-shabaka.org
				



*Israel’s Desperate Response*​The loss of Israel’s standing in higher education and among the American intelligentsia has spurred the Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs (IMSA) and Israel’s supporters to frenetically try to reverse this situation. There is thus an overwhelming percentage of attacks on college campuses. Yet the only tool that pro-Israel advocates and the IMSA have to try to recover some level of standing at universities is raw power through defamation. Therefore schemes like Canary Mission and the Lawfare Project target students and faculty through claims that Palestine advocacy and the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions movement (BDS) are anti-Semitic. 

These forces are simultaneously trying to mobilize state legislatures and Congress to pass legislation to protect Israel from the right to free speech when it concerns Palestine. This is a strategic mistake, because the focus on preemptive silencing shifts the debate to one of first amendment and constitutional rights, which so far remains a generally well-protected right in the US context.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Sez the guy who can’t handle anybody criticizing his beloved Palestinians.

By the way, I hope you realize the BDS movement is dead and buried. You guys lost, in fact you got creamed.  Get over it. You guys are like these Vietnam vets that somebody needs to keep reminding them that the war is over.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


And you think spamming this forum with irrelevant bullshit from retarded twitter users somehow gives any legitimacy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						Israelis shunned at Qatar World Cup: 'You are not welcome'
					





					www.msn.com
				




Moav Vardy, KAN's foreign affairs reporter, was yelled at by a Saudi fan, who told him that "You are not welcome here, this is Qatar, this is our country, there is only Palestine, no Israel."


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis shunned at Qatar World Cup: 'You are not welcome'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moav Vardy, KAN's foreign affairs reporter, was yelled at by a Saudi fan, who told him that "You are not welcome here, this is Qatar, this is our country, there is only Palestine, no Israel."


Yeah, that Neanderthal Saudi fan yelling was a devastating turn of events for Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


What country are pallys from?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



*this is how Palestinian journalists are treated by israelis in their OWN country *

Where do Palestinian journalists have their own country?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What country are pallys from?


They are from Palestine. That is why they are called Palestinians. DUH!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> They are from Palestine. That is why they are called Palestinians. DUH!



There is no such country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> There is no such country.


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.

Some people did not get the memo.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Some people did not get the memo.



If you have any thing that substantiates the "country" of Palestine....post it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> They are from Palestine. That is why they are called Palestinians. DUH!


I agree. There is no invented “country of Pal’istan”.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Some people did not get the memo.



Are the Israelis stopping you from posting your evidence?


----------



## Roudy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Are the Israelis stopping you from posting your evidence?


PFFFT Tinmore is one of those that didn’t get the memo that the pro Palestinians lost. In other words everything they didn’t want to happen, did happen.  Truly enjoyable watching him squirm.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Tinmore is another one of those that hasn’t faced the reality that his side has lost. One after another Arab countries have normalized ties with Israel.  But Tinmore wets his pantalones over “socccer politics”.    Meanwhile Tinmore jumps supporting one group of terrorist supporting human rights violators ie the “Palestinians” to another.









						FIFA World Cup: Qatar faces more human rights scrutiny as Sajjan returns - National | Globalnews.ca
					

Amnesty International rebuked Soccer Canada for its "deafening silence" on the thousands of workers who have been subjected to labour abuses and abysmally low pay.




					globalnews.ca
				




World Cup: Qatar's ruler lashes out at critics amid human rights scrutiny | Africanews









						As World Cup nears, Qatar and FIFA face fresh scrutiny on press freedom commitments - Committee to Protect Journalists
					

Exactly one year before the scheduled start of the 2022 football World Cup in Qatar, plainclothes officers from the Gulf state’s Criminal Investigations Department arrested Halvor Ekeland and Lokman Ghorbani, a sports reporter and cameraman respectively for Norwegian state broadcaster NRK, as...




					cpj.org


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Fugget aboutit, nobody not even the Arabs care about this propaganda any longer. Game over.









						Jordan’s King Abdullah II meets Israeli prime minister in Amman
					

In meeting with Israel’s Yair Lapid, Jordan’s King Abdullah says Palestinians should be included in US-backed projects.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




Jordan’s king has told Israel’s visiting prime minister that Palestinians should be part of US-sponsored regional economic projects to underpin stability in the Middle East.

Jordanian officials say Amman has been pushing Israel to include the Palestinians in water-for-energy deals that both countries are considering and that Gulf Arab countries could help finance.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



A loser party. A whine fest. 

Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Celebrate a war Arab armies would lose?

👍


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> Celebrate a war Arab armies would lose?
> 
> 👍



They could have parade floats.
Here's the Israeli boot. Here is the Arab ass.
Here is the Israeli boot kicking the Arab ass.
Here are the Arabs whining non-stop.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>



Another one of those Blood Libel IslamoNazi masterpieces.  That's all ya got. Nothing.  








						Netflix: Removfe the Antisemitic Blood Libel Film "Farha"
					

The Jordanian film Farha, by director Darin J. Sallam, in which IDF soldiers are seen murdering a Palestinian family during the War of Independence, will be released on Netflix in December. The film takes place in 1948 in Mandatory Palestine and is about a 14-year-old Palestinian girl whose...




					actionnetwork.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Other people's land? I thought we were talking about the Palestinians?

They didn't own anything under the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Other people's land? I thought we were talking about the Palestinians?
> 
> They didn't own anything under the Ottoman Empire.


Virtually all of Palestine's cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire.

Who owned everything then?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Virtually all of Palestine's cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> Who owned everything then?


No such thing as a Palestine back then.  Palestine is a European colonial name given by the British / French to the region after the collapse of the Ottoman Empire After WWI.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Virtually all of Palestine's cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> Who owned everything then?



*Virtually all of Palestine's cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire.*

Like Jerusalem?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And always in round numbers...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab league has to demonstrate support for the colonies,

to compensate for reality and reason.









						Kingdom of Saudi Arabia supports Palestine Refugees with 27 million US$ to UNRWA [EN/AR] - occupied Palestinian territory
					

News and Press Release in Arabic on occupied Palestinian territory and 4 other countries about Contributions; published on 23 Oct 2022 by UNRWA




					reliefweb.int
				











						Palestinian funding from Arab states down 85% in 2020
					

Sudden fall seen in aid from Arab countries to Palestinian Authority last year, according to data by Finance Ministry - Anadolu Agency




					www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Karim Khan….


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Great movie…if you’re an IslamoNazi fool that believes in blood libel type bullshit movies based on lies!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Cruelty is not posing as a "teacher" for children
in a tent in the middle of nowhere,
but preventing that?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



So historically accurate,

even the director admits it's fiction...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Video suggests Israeli army lied about slain Palestinian
					

Raed al-Naasan appeared to have nothing but stones in his hands.




					electronicintifada.net
				



New video evidence suggests the Israeli military lied when accusing slain Palestinian of throwing a Molotov cocktail at soldiers.

Israeli occupation forces shot and killed Raed al-Naasan, 22, in the chest in the village of al-Mughayyir, near Ramallah in the occupied West Bank, on 29 November.

Israeli troops raided the village to hand down demolition orders for a number of homes, and villagers responded by throwing stones at them.

Israeli forces opened fire, killing al-Naasan.

Hours after the shooting, the Israeli army released a statement saying that “a suspect had thrown a Molotov cocktail at the fighters, who responded by shooting at him.”

Days later, the BBC released footage of the incident, suggesting the Israeli army lied. Raed al-Naasan appeared to be holding only stones.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Attacks on Palestinians are on the rise | The Listening Post​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel-Palestine: The double standard in American newsrooms | The Listening Post​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why is Ukrainian and Palestinian resistance treated differently? | The Stream​


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Free Palestine World Cup.  Ha ha ha ha. 

Tinmore is another one of those that doesn’t know his side lost.  One Arab country after another is throwing the faux Palestinians and their fake cause filled with lies and hate under the bus and signing peace treaties with Israel.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Why is Ukrainian and Palestinian resistance treated differently? | The Stream​


Do you really think people have nothing better to do with their time but sit and watch a half hour bullshit video?  Seriously dude, get a life.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel-Palestine: Can a one-state solution work? | The Stream​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> Do you really think people have nothing better to do with their time but sit and watch a half hour bullshit video?  Seriously dude, get a life.


Ignorant by choice.

Interesting concept.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Ignorant by choice.
> 
> Interesting concept.


Nobody cares…indoctrinated by choice. Comes from having too much time on your hands blaming Jews for everything.  Half hour videos filled with lies and IslamoNazi propaganda.  Who watches this useless crap.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel-Palestine: Can a one-state solution work? | The Stream​


Kiss that goodbye.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli courts have no jurisdiction in occupied territory.

The Latest In The Israeli-Palestinian Conflict | Ayman​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel-Gaza: How can conflict de-escalate? - BBC Newsnight​


----------



## Roudy

38 more minutes of nutmeg propaganda, that nobody will ever watch.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Yeah, they really fucked up, didn't they?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



*If you look at any map, from Jenin in the north, to Hebron in the south, there is no longer a contiguous, functioning Palestinian state."*

There was never a functioning Palestinian state. Not now, not ever, never.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Wait, are you saying a UN resolution 'stressed the urgency'?

LOL!


----------



## Roudy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wait, are you saying a UN resolution 'stressed the urgency'?
> 
> LOL!


This is what happens when you start spamming the board with irrelevant BS without even reading what you’re cutting and pasting.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Hanukkah party for Gaza!  The lunacy never fails to surprise.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Yup. Stolen Palestinian land! 



This is when someone didn’t get the memo that his fraudulent side LOST!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> Yup. Stolen Palestinian land!
> View attachment 739673
> This is when someone didn’t get the memo that his fraudulent side LOST!


Lost what? The Palestinians never lost.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Lost what? The Palestinians never lost.


You said it yourself, Biden is continuing Trump’s policy and building the US embassy in Jerusalem.  That alone is the death nail for the Palestinian cause.  Arabs have finally woken up and thrown the Palestinian trash under the bus and made peace and enjoying close relations, military, economic etc. with Israel.  And that doesn’t include extra close ties between Jordan / Egypt and Israel, and annexation of Golan Heights and other victories.

Who are the Palestinians’ allies now? Iran’s barbaric Mullahs that are on their way out and a handful of other pariah nations?  Ha ha ha.

Game over. But keep flailing and squirming in agony as if everything is the same as before. It’s quite entertaining observing the denial.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

Not even a consulate...Don't cry for me...Palestina!  
Biden administration won't open Palestinian consulate in E. Jerusalem​


			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/05/30/report-biden-administration-wont-open-palestinian-consulate-in-e-jerusalem/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hamas receives UN Special Coordinator for Middle East Peace Process
					

A delegation from the Hamas Movement received the United Nations Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process Tor Wennesland in the Movement’s office in Gaza on Monday.




					english.palinfo.com
				







A delegation from the Hamas Movement received the United Nations Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process Tor Wennesland in the Movement’s office in Gaza on Monday. 

The Hamas delegation, headed by Hamas’s deputy head Khalil al-Hayya, discussed various issues with Wennesland, topped by the serious repercussions of the Israeli violations at the Al-Aqsa Mosque under the incoming Zionist government and its racist schemes.

“The Israeli provocative policy in Occupied Jerusalem and the Al-Aqsa Mosque would plunge Palestine into escalation,” the Movement told Wennesland, stressing that the Palestinian people have the right to defend their lands and rights against the Israeli attacks.

During the meeting, the delegation discussed the dire humanitarian situation in the blockaded Gaza Strip, stressing that Gaza is an integral part of occupied Palestine and is seriously concerned about the situation in Occupied Jerusalem, West Bank, and the 1948 occupied territory.

  Read more at  
Hamas receives UN Special Coordinator for Middle East Peace Process
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore

All Israeli settlements violate international laws and conventions
					

All Israeli settlements violate Article 49, paragraph six, of the Fourth Geneva Convention of 1949.




					english.palinfo.com
				




 All settlement activity — including expansion — land seizures and annexation in the occupied West Bank, including Jerusalem, all violate international resolutions, as does the transfer of Israeli citizens to the occupied territory as part of the demographic war that Israel is waging; its settlers are thus all illegal too. This is especially so according to The Hague Agreement of 1907 and the annexed regulations, which all stress the need to protect the interests of people living under occupation, in this case the Palestinians.

  Read more at  
All Israeli settlements violate international laws and conventions
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> All Israeli settlements violate international laws and conventions
> 
> 
> All Israeli settlements violate Article 49, paragraph six, of the Fourth Geneva Convention of 1949.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All settlement activity — including expansion — land seizures and annexation in the occupied West Bank, including Jerusalem, all violate international resolutions, as does the transfer of Israeli citizens to the occupied territory as part of the demographic war that Israel is waging; its settlers are thus all illegal too. This is especially so according to The Hague Agreement of 1907 and the annexed regulations, which all stress the need to protect the interests of people living under occupation, in this case the Palestinians.
> 
> Read more at
> All Israeli settlements violate international laws and conventions
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Whose territory is Israel occupying?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Whose territory is Israel occupying?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Was that your native country? You should move back.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Flags Appear In Abundance At Qatar's World Cup​


----------



## P F Tinmore

The shortfalls of Zionism -opinion
					

Zionists do not need to be embarrassed about these shortfalls; Zionists must identify them and address them. It’s only by correcting Zionism’s shortfalls that it can begin to improve.




					stgdesktopcore.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian Flags Appear In Abundance At Qatar's World Cup​



Arab supremacists show allegiance to their colonies. 
That's the target audience and the level of support.

Big on mass theatrics, low on substance.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The shortfalls of Zionism -opinion
> 
> 
> Zionists do not need to be embarrassed about these shortfalls; Zionists must identify them and address them. It’s only by correcting Zionism’s shortfalls that it can begin to improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stgdesktopcore.jpost.com



It's really simple,
unity is not conformity of thought.

That Israel is the daily subject of both
agreement and disagreement in politics universally,
and especially in the "Jewish world", is the vast success of Zionism.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Can you actually point out anything incorrect
in the Israeli criticism of her bias?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Can you actually point out anything incorrect
> in the Israeli criticism of her bias?


All Israel has is name calling.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> All Israel has is name calling.



And their own country.

What does Palestine have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And their own country.
> 
> What does Palestine have?


Interesting opinion.

Palestine was legally established by treaty.

Israel was illegally established by military conquest.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting opinion.
> 
> Palestine was legally established by treaty.
> 
> Israel was illegally established by military conquest.



What treaty?
Between what parties? 
When?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What treaty?
> Between what parties?
> When?


Too much for a Zionist to read but I will post it anyway.









						Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
					

Introduction This paper addresses the status of the inhabitants of the territory that has become known as ‘Palestine’ and that had been part of the Ottoman Empire since 1516, during the period star...




					journals.openedition.org
				




In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.

Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Too much for a Zionist to read but I will post it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> 
> Introduction This paper addresses the status of the inhabitants of the territory that has become known as ‘Palestine’ and that had been part of the Ottoman Empire since 1516, during the period star...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.openedition.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.





P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinian nationality was established.



Prerequisite of Jewish national re-constitution.

Therefore, as a rule of international law,
citizenship is obliged by the legal
requirements of each state.

In this case Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Prerequisite of Jewish national re-constitution.
> 
> Therefore, as a rule of international law,
> citizenship is obliged by the legal
> requirements of each state.
> 
> In this case Israel.


Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Too much for a Zionist to read but I will post it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> 
> Introduction This paper addresses the status of the inhabitants of the territory that has become known as ‘Palestine’ and that had been part of the Ottoman Empire since 1516, during the period star...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.openedition.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.



Thanks for the link.

_In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing._

They did. And then Israel was formed and the Arabs who stayed became Israeli citizens.

The Arabs who fucked up....well, they really fucked up. What country are they citizens of today?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> _In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing._
> 
> They did. And then Israel was formed and the Arabs who stayed became Israeli citizens.
> 
> The Arabs who fucked up....well, they really fucked up. What country are they citizens of today?


Legally, the refugees are Israeli citizens.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Legally, the refugees are Israeli citizens.



The refugees who left Israel were never Israeli citizens.
Neither were the ones in Gaza or the ones who lived in the territory Jordan annexed.

So how many does that leave? A few hundred?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The refugees who left Israel were never Israeli citizens.
> Neither were the ones in Gaza or the ones who lived in the territory Jordan annexed.
> 
> So how many does that leave? A few hundred?


It does not matter that they left. The criteria is normal residence not currently present.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It does not matter that they left. The criteria is normal residence not currently present.



*It does not matter that they left.*

If you say so. How's that working out for them?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It does not matter that they left. The criteria is normal residence not currently present.



The criteria for citizenship is each state's law.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?



Read it again -



P F Tinmore said:


> Legally, the refugees are Israeli citizens.



And here you ruin the Arab supremacist narrative,
by admitting the sovereignty is Israeli, therefore
citizenship is up to Israeli law.

The perpetual "refugee" status
is a money-laundering fraud.









						Mohamed Hadid’s $250M LA mansion heads to bankruptcy
					

Spec mansion developer declares bankruptcy on Los Angeles’ priciest listing.




					therealdeal.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Read it again -
> 
> 
> 
> And here you ruin the Arab supremacist narrative,
> by admitting the sovereignty is Israeli, therefore
> citizenship is up to Israeli law.
> 
> The perpetual "refugee" status
> is a money-laundering fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed Hadid’s $250M LA mansion heads to bankruptcy
> 
> 
> Spec mansion developer declares bankruptcy on Los Angeles’ priciest listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealdeal.com


Not true my friend. The rule of nationality and state succession says that existing citizens acquire the nationality of the successor state. Also, Israel invoked Resolution 181 in its Declaration of Independence that states that Palestinian citizens who normally live in the territory that becomes the Jewish state shall become citizens of that state.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Not true my friend. The rule of nationality and state succession says that existing citizens acquire the nationality of the successor state. Also, Israel invoked Resolution 181 in its Declaration of Independence that states that Palestinian citizens who normally live in the territory that becomes the Jewish state shall become citizens of that state.



No thanks, a person dedicating his life to daily agitating
for the destruction of my nation is not my friend.

That said, regardless of any supposed "rule"
or resolution mentioned, it doesn't state
what happens to those leaving and/or
acquiring other citizenship.

Thus, perpetual refugee status is fraud,
and citizenship is the subject of local law.

Also, resolution 181 binds no state legally,
all it does, is confirm again the sovereign title of Israel.
With the Declaration of Independence being what it says.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> No thanks, a person dedicating his life to daily agitating
> for the destruction of my nation is not my friend.
> 
> That said, regardless of any supposed "rule"
> or resolution mentioned, it doesn't state
> what happens to those leaving and/or
> acquiring other citizenship.
> 
> Thus, perpetual refugee status is fraud,
> and citizenship is the subject of local law.
> 
> Also, resolution 181 binds no state legally,
> all it does, is confirm again the sovereign title of Israel.
> With the Declaration of Independence being what it says.





rylah said:


> Also, resolution 181 binds no state legally,
> all it does, is confirm again the sovereign title of Israel.


How can it do that when Israel violates everything in it?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> How can it do that when Israel violates everything in it?



The Partition Plan reaffirms the Jewish title to sovereignty,
vested with the Jewish nation by international law decades earlier.

Legally violation doesn't apply to Res. 181,
because it's only a recommendation on how to
implement the Partition Plan, itself a recommendation.

Therefore, when the UNRWA refugee frauds are demanding
Israeli citizenship, it's yet another admission of Israeli sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Read it again -
> 
> 
> 
> And here you ruin the Arab supremacist narrative,
> by admitting the sovereignty is Israeli, therefore
> citizenship is up to Israeli law.
> 
> The perpetual "refugee" status
> is a money-laundering fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed Hadid’s $250M LA mansion heads to bankruptcy
> 
> 
> Spec mansion developer declares bankruptcy on Los Angeles’ priciest listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealdeal.com


The Hadids are still refugees but they do not qualify for aid.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Prerequisite of Jewish national re-constitution.
> 
> Therefore, as a rule of international law,
> citizenship is obliged by the legal
> requirements of each state.
> 
> In this case Israel.


1.Citizenship.  *Palestinian citizens residing in Palestine *outside the City of Jerusalem, as well as Arabs and Jews who, not holding Palestinian citizenship, reside in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem *shall, upon the recognition of independence, become citizens of the State in which they are resident and enjoy full civil and political rights.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> 1.Citizenship.  *Palestinian citizens residing in Palestine *outside the City of Jerusalem, as well as Arabs and Jews who, not holding Palestinian citizenship, reside in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem *shall, upon the recognition of independence, become citizens of the State in which they are resident and enjoy full civil and political rights.*



Or not.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> 1.Citizenship.  *Palestinian citizens residing in Palestine *outside the City of Jerusalem, as well as Arabs and Jews who, not holding Palestinian citizenship, reside in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem *shall, upon the recognition of independence, become citizens of the State in which they are resident and enjoy full civil and political rights.*



How does quoting a resolution we both agree
was neither enforced nor legally binding,
helps your argument? 

If the pre-requisite for citizenship is residence,
then the so-called refugees leaving before 
the recognition of independence, 
don't become citizens.

Once a state is independent,
citizenship is a function of 
the local law.

What obliges Israel to give them citizenship?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Hadids are still refugees but they do not qualify for aid.



Because the refugee frauds are also oligarchs?

Yet qualified to be listed as refugees,
while enjoying several citizenships,
and funnel billions of aid from
actual refugees in need.

How many qualify in the US?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



I don't think she's high on the list of priorities of the new govt.

There's Ben Gvir he's the new Sherrif,
any way she approaches it - he wins.

...snooze alert...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> How does quoting a resolution we both agree
> was neither enforced nor legally binding,
> helps your argument?
> 
> If the pre-requisite for citizenship is residence,
> then the so-called refugees leaving before
> the recognition of independence,
> don't become citizens.
> 
> Once a state is independent,
> citizenship is a function of
> the local law.
> 
> What obliges Israel to give them citizenship?





rylah said:


> How does quoting a resolution we both agree
> was neither enforced nor legally binding,
> helps your argument?



It follows international law.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It follows international law



What international law qualifies
resident citizens of any state as refugees?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Protesters Demonstrate Against Ongoing Israeli Ethnic Cleansing Policy​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine Protesters Demonstrate Against Ongoing Israeli Ethnic Cleansing Policy​



Israel is a country of about 10 million people.

What ethnic minorities declined as a result of Israeli policy,
and what ethnic minorities thrive anywhere under Arab rule?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Oh no!
Jamie from Massachusetts.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Poor girls.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


When did Itamar Ben-Gvir storm the Al-Aqsa Mosque?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


A lot of stolen Jordanian flags.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## San Souci

montelatici said:


> Since 60s Fan started a propaganda thread where he posts links to Hasbara sites, I thought that there should be a thread that does the same thing from the opposite perspective.  Articles from Electronic Intifada, Arab news sources, Muslim news sources are acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Here is one that is astonishing.  Israeli soldiers in uniform are attacking American students in the U.S.  This is unbelievable.  Can you imagine any other country's soldiers going on an American university campus to harass Americnas?
> 
> *Israeli soldiers harass students on US campus
> 
> *


True ,since there is no such thing as a Palestinian. Some ARAB factions think they have a claim on ISRAEL. They don't.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Right to self-determination?
They've been fucking themselves over for the last 100 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



If the purpose of solidarity is to have a state, it rather proves 
having a state makes solidarity much more effective.

What if the oppressed group of choice,

have their own Zionism?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Rabbi Blau Z"L passed away in 1974,
and was courteous with people he disagreed with.

Exploiting his name to regurgitate decade-old videos, and say things he never said for propaganda, shows a basic contempt for Jews, and not only this minority of Jews,
regardless of their opinions or actions.

In reality, the majority of combat soldiers,
and special unit officers in the IDF are Orthodox.

Satmar elders receive the royal treatment when coming to Israel,
and generously provide for millions of Israelis regardless of
religious or political affiliation.

*The IDF recruitment among the Haredi is higher than ever and rises.*
*What will the new government do? | Netzah Yehudah

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>







Makes sense, Irish terrorists and Arab terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------

